# What did you Accomplish in Gaming Today?



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2012)

This thread is to recognize the achievements in gaming that the people in this community have accomplished. I (and I know many other people in this community) enjoy reading stories of how people have been able to beat something that has been frustrating them for days/months/heck even years on end. But there is a little guideline I would like people to follow (as provided by another member):

Give a back story to why this is an accomplishment to you. An accomplishment is something that gets you excited or gives you that sense of joy when completed. It's not exactly something that you can just breeze through and don't ever think about again. Most of the time you will recognize the difficulty.

Example:
"Beat the Grapple Guardian in the Wii version of Metroid Prime 2. This is a big deal for me because this is where I gave up on the GameCube version a year and a half ago, because the guardian was just way too hard for me to beat, even after 8 tries. So now, I'm officially experiencing new parts of the game, not just replaying what I've already done."

Please, please, please don't post something like, "I started playing X" or "I played X for X minutes/hours." These kind of posts are boring to read and just fill up space. Try and make the post engaging. Something that other people would like to read and/or comment on.

Example:


EMP Knightmare said:


> *Just talking about today I've:*
> Completed Megaman 1 through 10 (in order)
> Completed almost every Mario Kart (I don't own Mario Kart 7)
> Played NES Tecmo Bowl online and won every game
> ...


The reason I chose this post is because, if you check starting from here, people were baffled as to how EMP could do that all in one day. It was a simple post, but engaging.


----------



## YourEscape (Aug 7, 2012)

I played a round of Minesweeper.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 7, 2012)

Went a whole day without raging at someone on League Of Legends,
Thats hard.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2012)

Job advanced in MS


----------



## Devin (Aug 7, 2012)

I finally beat one of the bosses in KH:3D today. w00t.


----------



## reshx (Aug 7, 2012)

i defeated shanks(last boss) in one piece gigant battle 2


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2012)

Got the high score on the arcade version street fighter 2


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Job advanced in MS


MS as in MapleStory? If so, then I commend you sir (depending on the class and which job advancement  )



Devin said:


> I finally beat one of the bosses in KH:3D today. w00t.


Been meaning to play that game. Once I get another 3DS (or brrow one of my family members') I shall definitely try it out!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally picked up my DS copy of Chrono Trigger to start the end-game side quests.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 7, 2012)

100%ed Theatrythm: Final Final


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 7, 2012)

Beat my high score of 3million on metroid prime pinball today


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 7, 2012)

I exercised with my 3DS in my pocket for coins like I always do.  I'm a videogame hero.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 7, 2012)

I killed all the Powder Gangers at the NCR Correctional Facility.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Aug 7, 2012)

Raged at Call of Duty, as per the gameplay requirement.


----------



## chains_of_androm (Aug 7, 2012)

Beat Ghom on inferno with my barb (diablo 3) lol..


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 7, 2012)

I beat Secret of Mana...for about the 10th time.


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 7, 2012)

I became the number one hunter in rogue galaxy. man I love that outfit you get.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 7, 2012)

i finally beat KHDDD loved the story now to kill the optional boss do all the special portals and collect all spirits(what is this pokemon)


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2012)

I didn't play anything at all.

See, I'm not addicted, I can stop whenever I want! (The twitching means nothing)


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I didn't play anything at all.
> 
> See, I'm not addicted, I can stop whenever I want! (The twitching means nothing)


Too much Curiosity at Curiosity?
Anyways, I successfully lowered my KD ratio and Headshot ratio today.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I caught a feebas in pokemon ruby (extremely difficult to do) and then I accidently soft reset the game before saving.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 7, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> I caught a feebas in pokemon ruby (extremely difficult to do) and then I accidently soft reset the game before saving.


Vid or it didn't happen.


----------



## donelwero (Aug 7, 2012)

Unlocked Sephiroth in Theathrythm Final Fantasy


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 7, 2012)

I became leader of the Thieves' Guild in Skyrim.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > I caught a feebas in pokemon ruby (extremely difficult to do) and then I accidently soft reset the game before saving.
> ...



I don't think you read the post entirely.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 7, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > pyromaniac123 said:
> ...


I don't think you quite caught the joke in my post.


----------



## Another World (Aug 7, 2012)

i started to play through the last seal, an excellent gba homebrew that i recommend to any point-n-click gamer.

i also completed the k1 gba sp review and posted it here on the temp.

now i am going to work on some uncharted 3 treasure sets!

-another world


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2012)

Didn't do much today, but I'm giving a try at boss rush mode on Kid Icarus: Uprising for the first time in a long while (in the middle of it right now).

I'm also in the middle of my first playthrough of the Mega Man X games. In the past couple weeks, I've beat Mega Man X, Mega Man X2, and am currently working on Mega Man Xtreme. I'm going to grab "Mega Man X Collection" for the PS2 before I move on to X3, since dealing with the playstation emulator on my laptop is a bit obnoxious (and not as compatible as the SNES emulator).

More detailed "achievements" can be seen in my backloggery, linked in the signature.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 7, 2012)

I just spent my 1000th hour in Skyrim.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I just spent my 1000th hour in Skyrim.


Wow. Here I thought I played Skyrim a lot at 130 or so hours. 100 on my main character, 30 on all my others.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2012)

I finally beat Luigi's Mansion(Great game btw), which only makes me more exited for The second game.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > I just spent my 1000th hour in Skyrim.
> ...


I got to about 70 hours and then just gave up. There is only so much repetition one can handle in a game...


----------



## Celice (Aug 7, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...


Sometimes mods can fix these issues, but Skyrim is really boring in general. The landscape is surprisingly small and empty, and the towns are barren too.

Every play Morrowind? You might like that one better--loads of quests and content that doesn't always step over itself. There's like, seven main plots of quests you can follow, and then there's like, what, seven more guilds you can finish? A shit ton of content, and not much repetition outside of basic gameplay. All the different stuff helps the game feel more populated and active.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2012)

Celice said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > Scott-105 said:
> ...


Skyrim is the first Elder Scrolls game I have played. I would like to go back and try the others, something to work forward to I guess. I shall definitely keep Morrowind in mind.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



Oh you made a funny!


----------



## Cyan (Aug 7, 2012)

I played Catherine for the first time.
I didn't know what genre it was, except that it was a cartoon style.

It's surprisingly a puzzle game most of the time (too many cube to climb!).
and has a mystery, horror and unhealthy feeling the more you progress, I like it.
Letting you take choices give even more doubts on your progress.

I'm afraid of "dumping the girl" to get the good ending, so I skipped talking to the other girl, as a result it skipped the entire 3rd day's story 
I should try dumping then


----------



## Depravo (Aug 7, 2012)

Just completed Saints Row 2. My original impression that it was a desperate GTA wannabe changed as I played it and towards the end I was rather enjoying it. Looking forward to playing Saints Row the Third.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 7, 2012)

For me, nothing interesting this week. I've not played today yet, but yesterday I build a stone house in Minecraft, but I run out of stone to build the roof (I love and hate this "uncomplete" game everytime I play).


----------



## Issac (Aug 7, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Skyrim is the first Elder Scrolls game I have played. I would like to go back and try the others, something to work forward to I guess. I shall definitely keep Morrowind in mind.



Keep in mind that the fight mechanics are somewhat different in Morrowind. It's like a dice roll everytime you swing your sword, so even if you see your five foot sword pass right through the enemy model, the game might decide that you miss 6 times out of 10... 
It's a great game, but that little part is very annoying to me. (also, there is no fast traveling, except using a taxi-beast... forces you to walk and discover things in a good way!)

Oh, and this is my 3000th post. Yay me!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 7, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Just completed Saints Row 2. My original impression that it was a desperate GTA wannabe changed as I played it and towards the end I was rather enjoying it. Looking forward to playing Saints Row the Third.


Many people have told me the second is much better. The Third is still worth a shot though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 7, 2012)

Celice said:


> Sometimes mods can fix these issues, but Skyrim is really boring in general. The landscape is surprisingly small and empty, and the towns are barren too.
> 
> Every play Morrowind? You might like that one better--loads of quests and content that doesn't always step over itself. There's like, seven main plots of quests you can follow, and then there's like, what, seven more guilds you can finish? A shit ton of content, and not much repetition outside of basic gameplay. All the different stuff helps the game feel more populated and active.



Morrowind has aged rather poorly. Even with the extensive mod makeover, it still doesn't fix the poor dialogue system and the combat is horrific. Dice-roll combat is just really dumb, especially when it involves stabbing madly at a stationary mudcrab and missing more than half the time.

Plus the mod lagged everything to shit. I thought it was just my low-grade computer specs but my friend, with much higher specs, says it lags for him too.

I'm going to retry playing Oblivion though, I hated it the first time I gave it a whirl but maybe the second time around it'll be a bit better.

But in all honesty you should probably just play New Vegas. I enjoyed Skyrim in a sort of mindless repetition sort of way but it has one overwhelming flaw, and that's every mission basically being the same thing. It's always just going somewhere and killing something. It works fine in Dragon's Dogma and, to a lesser extent, in Kingdoms of Amalur where combat is a big focus (Dragon's Dogma does have some of the best combat in a RPG period), but in Skyrim, where the combat is pretty bad, having every mission involving killing the same enemies gets a bit dull. I've probably clocked over 100+ hours in the game and I'll probably end up playing more someday but the flaws become rather evident if you step away from the game for a second.



Scott-105 said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > Just completed Saints Row 2. My original impression that it was a desperate GTA wannabe changed as I played it and towards the end I was rather enjoying it. Looking forward to playing Saints Row the Third.
> ...



I'd say The Third is better but it fell a bit short for me. Like it's nice that they made it more silly but they didn't improve the game as much as I would've wanted. A better hand-to-hand combat and shooting system would be better. The Godfather has a surprisingly solid hand-to-hand combat system so taking a bit from that would be good and I'd think some type of bullet-time Max Payne style action would work with their whole run-and-gun approach. But it still feels very much like the same engine and I also found the side missions to be dumb (I hate escort missions and like half the side mission paths were escort this person to there).


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I just spent my 1000th hour in Skyrim.


My hat of to you sir. 
Wow, that's really really impressive. I love Skyrim and all too but I'll never get 1000th hours in it. Or ANY game for that matter. The most I've done so far is 400 hours in CoD MW2, that's it.

Also, Skyrim isn't bland or dull, bullshit. The locations looks stunning and the atmosphere is just so chilling at times.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > I just spent my 1000th hour in Skyrim.
> ...



I spent around 700 in Oblivion and around 1200 in Fallout: New Vegas. Bethesda games are just too cool IMO. They're well worth the $60 + any DLC I've spent on them. Hell, I've only spent 40 days in Runescape in comparison.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 7, 2012)

Finished Dead Money in Fallout: New Vegas for the first time.  Wanted to hang myself for the first few hours of it though...  Once you get into the casino it gets pretty good though.  Aiming to finally complete an entire playthough of New Vegas w/DLC by the end of the week, only have Old World Blues, Lonesome Road, and the final quest for Yes Man left.  Played about 40 hours of the game last year and got sidetracked...  Started over a couple weeks ago and have about 60 hours in now...


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2012)

I've attained a top 10 rank on my favourite TF2 server! For this month
Basically the more/better you play, the more points you get, and the higher you get in the rank! I'm now 10 of about 640 people who played this month.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



While the repetition can get pretty bad (I hope you like killing Draugr!), the endless loading killed it for me in the end.

Let's say, for example, you want to do one of the (boring and repetitive) Thieves Guild quests in order to the rebuild the guild and fully complete the questline. You have to head to Riften (*LOADING SCREEN*), then take the secret entrance (*LOADING SCREEN*), enter the bar part of the hideout (*LOADING SCREEN*), get your inane quest and head back to the previous area (*LOADING SCREEN*), head back outside to Riften (*LOADING SCREEN*), fast travel to the correct city (*LOADING SCREEN*), sneak into the building/house (*LOADING SCREEN*), take what you need and leave (*LOADING SCREEN*), head back to Riften (*LOADING SCREEN*), take the secret entrance (*LOADING SCREEN*), go to the bar area (*LOADING SCREEN*), talk to the  right person and collect your paycheck. If you want to do another quest, it all begins anew...

That's 11 loading screens you have to deal with. I had my game installed and they were still slow and boring; I can't imagine how bad it was for people who didn't install the game.

I think I got a 100 hours or so from the game, but (for me at least) there comes a point where you realize your not having fun anymore; it becomes more like doing your taxes than anything else. I turned to playing through Beyond Good and Evil HD and I'm just loving it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> it becomes more like doing your taxes than anything else.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 7, 2012)

Leveled up my gunslinger in HoR to level 29.  Looking to do the next level with a couple of people.


----------



## Celice (Aug 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Morrowind has aged rather poorly. Even with the extensive mod makeover, it still doesn't fix the poor dialogue system and the combat is horrific. Dice-roll combat is just really dumb, especially when it involves stabbing madly at a stationary mudcrab and missing more than half the time.
> 
> Plus the mod lagged everything to shit. I thought it was just my low-grade computer specs but my friend, with much higher specs, says it lags for him too.


_Which_ mod? I know of at least two, or three, overhaul mods which compact several graphical mods together into one large mod, and this is just _begging_ for problems, as most of these mods are not from the same creator--possible incompatibilities, part 1. Then, whichever optimizations were made are most likely very provincial, and while they may have worked great for others (the person who compiled the mods, and youtubers show the most recent graphics overhaul compilation runs without problems), their builds are not our builds.

Luckily, most of the mods within the overhaul can be downloaded as standalone titles, such as the tree and landscape changes, and the textures. There are also mods which remove the dice-roll combat, but it's a thing of taste. I personally don't mind it, as it really makes your skill level worth something, as you will actually have feedback as to your skill. The realism may suffer in knowing that your strikes are being withheld due to a number-game, but at the same time, realism is shafted in Skyrim where you can virtually kill everything in your path regardless of your skill or ability. _You fucking assault mountain bears for christ's sake!_  The only big time I was turned off by it was during stealth gameplay, where you successively creep up to do a killing strike and the number-roll costs you the kill, and in the process, your cover. Naturally, fans have created mods which will only correct stealth-based kills, either through guaranteeing the strike, or by making specific weapon types 100% hit under certain conditions. Bows have a mod that will guarantee a hit so long as your accuracy is also proficient enough to hit a target.

That's the great thing about a modding community: when we find something lacking or problematic, we have the opportunity to fix it. If you are going to give Oblivion a try, I would definitely recommend slugging through the unique locations, unique dungeons, and OOO mods, in addition to numerous others. My last load order, from 2009, effectively turned the game into a first-person roguelike, like what Notch intended Minecraft to be. You could literally play the game anyway you wanted and you never felt like you were overly powerful--monsters are no longer leveled, so stronger enemies are in certain locations. Looting dungeons are an effective, if only viable way to get money. Shit costs _a ton_. Becoming more powerful is dependent on the player's desire to accrue their power--unlike Skyrim, where it's simply a matter of pressing the action button, following a compass, and killing scaled dragons without any difficulty 

Personally, I'm just afraid of what the next games from Bethesda will look like, at the rate they're going. Elderscrolls 6 or Fallout 4 look like they're going to be games where you hold forward, press your action button, and win, with the amount of streamlining done in the quests, and the dwindling amount of content (you can fucking scale an entire country, Skyrim, in only an hour. Not even. not cool bethesda)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Didn't do much today, but I'm giving a try at boss rush mode on Kid Icarus: Uprising for the first time in a long while (in the middle of it right now).


I ended up dying on boss 23 in that try, but I gave another try just a short while ago, and I beat boss battle mode for the first time. I even had one "Drink of the Gods" to spare at the end.


----------



## Issac (Aug 7, 2012)

Celice said:


> If you are going to give Oblivion a try, I would definitely recommend slugging through the unique locations, unique dungeons, and *OOO mods*, in addition to numerous others.



A couple of years ago I fixed all the best OOO mods, highest settings and really maxed Oblivion out. Then I started playing vanilla Skyrim when it came out. It was a step down, graphically ^^


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2012)

Issac said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > Skyrim is the first Elder Scrolls game I have played. I would like to go back and try the others, something to work forward to I guess. I shall definitely keep Morrowind in mind.
> ...


That's quite alright, I usually tend to use bows anyways, plus I love exploring! Slash, congrats on 3000 posts! I'm hoping I get there someday 


Guild McCommunist said:


> But in all honesty you should probably just play New Vegas. I enjoyed Skyrim in a sort of mindless repetition sort of way but it has one overwhelming flaw, and that's every mission basically being the same thing. It's always just going somewhere and killing something. It works fine in Dragon's Dogma and, to a lesser extent, in Kingdoms of Amalur where combat is a big focus (Dragon's Dogma does have some of the best combat in a RPG period), but in Skyrim, where the combat is pretty bad, having every mission involving killing the same enemies gets a bit dull. I've probably clocked over 100+ hours in the game and I'll probably end up playing more someday but the flaws become rather evident if you step away from the game for a second.


Heh, funny you should bring up Dragon's Dogma. My bro traded in Skyrim to get DD. I haven't actually played it yet as I am on holidays, but my bro played through it and thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm hoping to play through it when I get back home.



Sterling said:


> Bethesda games are just too cool IMO. They're well worth the $60 + any DLC I've spent on them.


That is generally true, although don't get your hopes up with Hunted: Demon Forge. I was just playing it and I am pretty disappointed that it is a Bethesda game. It might get better as I progress, but so far I haven't seem much that I like.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2012)

I played Radiant Historia for the first time ever today and got past the first part.
Then played Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney - Trials and Tribulations and got passed the 4th case.


----------



## reshx (Aug 8, 2012)

i finnaly beat tales of the abyss last boss


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I played Radiant Historia for the first time ever today and got past the first part.


Amazing game, isn't it? I haven't gotten too far into it and haven't played in a while, but I love that game! I need to start playing again...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I played Radiant Historia for the first time ever today and got past the first part.
> ...


Some points drag on a bit with the talking, but it is a pretty fun game thus far!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Some points drag on a bit with the talking, but it is a pretty fun game thus far!


Personally, I didn't mind that at all since I love a really good story-driven game. But I understand what you mean.


----------



## reshx (Aug 8, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Some points drag on a bit with the talking, but it is a pretty fun game thus far!
> ...


the story is very confusing sometimes.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 8, 2012)

I haven't played any actual games for the past couple of days....
I've been working on my Megaman 2 - Petit Computer project. Does that count?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 8, 2012)

-Began playing Professor Layton and the Curious Village
-Played a bit of "Slender"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I haven't played any actual games for the past couple of days....
> I've been working on my Megaman 2 - Petit Computer project. Does that count?


The thread says anything game related, so I will allow it...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 8, 2012)

Going through my Steam list and finishing games.

Today finally got through Darkness 2 (had two levels left) and some of Alan Wake done (I'm on the fourth chapter), I would have finished Alan Wake today but the Death Rally remake stole some hours from me.

Just a ton more left, I also blame Terraria, I have every intention to play something to the end but I see Terraria and I just want to play it.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Slowly (like, 10 minutes a day) making my way through the EU version of Inazuma Eleven 2. Pretty boss how they tried to mimic different British dialects to show the variation in dialects across Japan. When the game was first announced I was like, 'how're they gonna pull this off.. I don't even think they mentioned Japan in the first game...'


----------



## reshx (Aug 8, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Slowly (like, 10 minutes a day) making my way through the EU version of Inazuma Eleven 2. Pretty boss how they tried to mimic different British dialects to show the variation in dialects across Japan. When the game was first announced I was like, 'how're they gonna pull this off.. I don't even think they mentioned Japan in the first game...'


is the third best game of the nintendo ds.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2012)

reshx said:


> is the third best game of the nintendo ds.


What are the first and second, if I may ask?


----------



## reshx (Aug 8, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> reshx said:
> 
> 
> > is the third best game of the nintendo ds.
> ...


for me , of course
1:smt ds 2
2:one piece gigant battle 2

wait, the 3rd best is Inazuma E.3
the 4th is the ie2


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2012)

[yt]eGZWpeBBqHk[/yt]

It *looks* easy, but hell, it's not. I killed her more often than managed to grab her, and the nagging of the damsel in distress did not help at all.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> [yt]eGZWpeBBqHk[/yt]
> 
> It *looks* easy, but hell, it's not. I killed her more often than managed to grab her, and the nagging of the damsel in distress did not help at all.


if you think it is hard, try to beat the 8th boss of one piece G.B.2.
Btw, my brother found that boss hard. too


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> if you think it is hard, try to beat the 8th boss of one piece G.B.2.
> Btw, my brother found that boss hard. too


It's not "hard" as much as it is annoying, cumbersome and tedious - even if you only deflect attacks and strike at the exact right moments, the boss still "hits itself" with an electro shock - at random, I believe, so you might "lose" even after what seemed to be a perfect run - that happened to me. I was one or two strikes away when that... vile monster decided to commit suicide, and in this case that's the last thing you want it to do.

I am also convinced that video was filmed on Easy - it took two or three of her Grab Attacks to kill me on Medium - in this clip it barely harms the lad.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

Won a game of monopoly against someone who got jailed 7 times o.o


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 8, 2012)

I talked about Video Games on GBAtemp from work. (and wished I had time at home to actually play.)



Spoiler



don't tell my boss.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 8, 2012)

All 192 medals in Motorstorm RC
GET THE FUCK AT ME BRO.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> [yt]eGZWpeBBqHk[/yt]
> 
> It *looks* easy, but hell, it's not. I killed her more often than managed to grab her, and the nagging of the damsel in distress did not help at all.



I died like, 1,000 times the first time I played, but the second time I finished on my first try. Super weird how that works out.


----------



## reshx (Aug 8, 2012)

wrong place ,


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 8, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > [yt]eGZWpeBBqHk[/yt]
> ...


me too, I think the problem was it wasnt properly explained how to do it, the whole thing was poorly executed


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2012)

DS1 said:


> I died like, 1,000 times the first time I played, but the second time I finished on my first try. Super weird how that works out.


_...exact...same...story_. Played for hours, failed miserably, took a break to go out with my girl, once I was back I sat down and bam! Nailed it.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > I died like, 1,000 times the first time I played, but the second time I finished on my first try. Super weird how that works out.
> ...



The first time I was just like, ARGHHH, all I want is to unlock the extra characters for the 2-player mode!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> me too, I think the problem was it wasnt properly explained how to do it, the whole thing was poorly executed


I agree, the amount of necessary deflects changed throughout the battle and you could never tell how many times she'll swing so it was hard to plan it all out at first, but once you got the basic pattern covered, it was just rinse and repeat. Some of her attacks are random too - even when you're up-close, nothing seems to stop her from using the long-range attack even though she shouldn't do that.

I hope they "fix" it in the HD release, make it a tad easier and tone down on the "I'm going to kill myself now because otherwise you'll win" bit.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 8, 2012)

Just job advanced on my Evan.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > I died like, 1,000 times the first time I played, but the second time I finished on my first try. Super weird how that works out.
> ...


it happens to me everyday...
plaiyng a game for 3 hours without advancing, in a boss or a stage, then the next day....
i defeat/get past it in my first try
i´m pretty sure that it happens/happened to everyone here.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > DS1 said:
> ...


Same story for me with Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. I couldn't figure out how to get to the last boss because something wasn't working right. I didn't play it for like 6 months, came back, got to the last boss and beat it.



xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Just job advanced on my Evan.


I'm personally a fan of Arans. Although, I would have been fine if they kept the game with just the first four adventurer classes. They screwed up big time when they started introducing new classes every 2 months...


----------



## DigiTak (Aug 8, 2012)

Beat Elizabeth, and her evil sister Margaret in Persona 3 Portable...


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 8, 2012)

Played PAYDAY the Heist today. It is a whole lot of fun. I also decided to give DOTA 2 a try again.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 8, 2012)

Bought Six of the Theatrythm DLC songs  Working on capturing my 3Ds screen without lines :/ So I can demonstrate how amazing I am at this game!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2012)

Played through super mario deluxe without gameovering or needing to save


----------



## Gahars (Aug 9, 2012)

I beat Beyond Good & Evil today. It has its flaws, but I can definitely understand all the hype behind it.

And now to wait for the sequel...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2012)

I got every achievement except for one on the Xbox version of Minecraft


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 9, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I got every achievement except for one on the Xbox version of Minecraft


What achievement are you missing? I still need on the rails and when pigs fly


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > I got every achievement except for one on the Xbox version of Minecraft
> ...


I'm just missing the befriending 5 wolves. I could do it, I'm just not in the mood right now :/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2012)

I knocked out another level in Mutant Mudds. Haven't done much besides that since I've been cleaning my room and getting ready to move all day.

I also checked everything with new notifications on my 3DS (SwapNote, Nintendo Zone, Nintendo Video, Kid Icarus: Uprising) because the little blue indicators on the home screen were bothering me all OCD-like. But I'm not sure that counts.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 9, 2012)

Just finished Skyward Sword, almost done Twilight Princess!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Just finished Skyward Sword, almost done Twilight Princess!


How on earth can people play more than one game in the same series at once? Every time I try, it drives me insane!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished Skyward Sword, almost done Twilight Princess!
> ...


He also beat the next one in the series before the previous...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 9, 2012)

Castiel said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> ...


It was hard to find the ISO after Skyward. :}


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2012)

Castiel said:


> He also beat the next one in the series before the previous...


Oh, i can deal with that (since almost every Zelda game starts with a fresh new story anyway, regardless of the ambiguous timeline). lol


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 9, 2012)

I finally decided to try out Tribes: Ascend today. It's a lot like UT, and I guess I'm pretty good at it!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> I finally decided to try out Tribes: Ascend today. It's a lot like UT, and I guess I'm pretty good at it!


I played UT 2004 for like a year straight. One of my favorite games.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2012)

Eh, It kind of counts, but I installed CM9 RC2 on my Asus Transformer.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Eh, It kind of counts, but I installed CM9 RC2 on my Asus Transformer.


Well, it is a gaming-capable device.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 9, 2012)

I finished Alan Wake, including the two special "features". I thoroughly enjoyed the game. I wanted to play more Skyrim, but it kept crashing  4 or 5 times in a row...


----------



## Yumi (Aug 9, 2012)

Finally finished that stupid monkey clock in Rhythm Heaven for le-Wii.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 9, 2012)

I tried out Everquest II for like 2 hours... Don't like it.... it was in the free to play section of Steam so I said ahhh what the hell see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2012)

On Kid Icarus: Uprising, after trying for a long time (mostly out of sheer boredom), I managed to knock the dummy on the loading screen during online matches to the very edge of the battlefield. Idk if that counts for anything. lol


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished Skyward Sword, almost done Twilight Princess!
> ...


you cant play mario kart wii while you´re triyng to finish mario galaxy?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> you cant play mario kart wii while you´re triyng to finish mario galaxy?


Mario is generally an exception since Mario has so many spinoffs and each game is so different. But I wouldn't be able to play, say, Mario Galaxy at the same time as Sunshine. lol. And Mario Kart isn't a story-based game with an end, it's a racing game. You know what I mean?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I got round to finishing Alan Wake and all of the DLC that came with the PC version. Next up is American Nightmare, I need to stop buying stuff on Steam...I mean these weren't even on sale when I bought them.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 9, 2012)

how about plaiyng shin megami tensei devil survivor1 and 2 at the sametime?


anyway , finished mass effect 3


----------



## 098v (Aug 9, 2012)

On the process of Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor 2 finished number 1 and Super metroid under 2hrs along with windwaker, ocarina, and majora's mask


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2012)

I dusted off my girlfriend's Supercard DSTwo and upgraded her to a faster SD card (replaced the class 2 she was using with a class 4), updated the plugins, etc, and updated it on her 3DS using the "udpate b" work around. She's pretty happy.  And when she's not using it, I can use it, until I replace my SupeCard (which I sold) with an EZ Flash Vi.


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I dusted off my girlfriend's Supercard DSTwo and upgraded her to a faster SD card (replaced the class 2 she was using with a class 4), updated the plugins, etc, and updated it on her 3DS using the "udpate b" work around. She's pretty happy.  And when she's not using it, I can use it, until I replace my SupeCard (which I sold) with an EZ Flash Vi.



I hope you get a good blowjob out of it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> I hope you get a good blowjob out of it.


Nah, I don't think I have the right plugin for that.


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you get a good blowjob out of it.
> ...



Plugin? Oh, you're going to use a dildo or vibrator on her?


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


i think that he said that he doesnt have the right plugin(like for watch youtube).


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 9, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Finally finished that stupid monkey clock in Rhythm Heaven for le-Wii.


I hate that one. I'm still stuck on it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 9, 2012)

I started Spec Ops: The Line today. It's crazy good.

Also, Bruce Boxleitner is Konrad. That is so cool I can barely contain myself.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

I went on a random Mutant Mudds kick for the past few days and completed the game 100%. Great game, I was disappointed by...



Spoiler



the ending, since there wasn't a true "final" boss or reward level, and the reward of playing as Grandma with all 3 powerups at once felt pointless after completing the game 100%


...but aside from that, it was truly a great game! I'd love to see more games like this (maybe not a sequel, but a spiritual successor of sorts).

Also did a bit of training in Kid Icarus: Uprising, after not playing on high intensities for so long... still trying to work out the kinks.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 12, 2012)

I started playing Tales of Phantasia fan translation on my PSP. The game is like 10 years old, and I'm playing it now, just crazy if you think about it. Internet ftw, really.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 12, 2012)

I installed Windows 8, linked it to my Xbox Live account, and got most of the achievements of the games included. I'm still working on getting the "beat a game in every difficulty" achievement on Minesweeper though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

YayMii said:


> I'm still working on getting the "beat a game in every difficulty" achievement on Minesweeper though.


Are you being sarcastic, or does Minesweeper literally have achievements, now? 0_0


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2012)

Just finished Batman: Arkham Asylum in 2 days after it lay in my closet untouched for 2 years  .
Time to go buy Arkham City now!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Made it to round 46 on Der Reise, Black Ops Zombies With my tryhard ten your old brother that kicks more ass than me...


----------



## Depravo (Aug 12, 2012)

Around 23 years after first playing it I finally finished Wonderboy 2 (arcade version). Tonight I will sleep soundly for the first time in over two decades.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 12, 2012)

Completed Crysis Warhead.



Spoiler



Well last night actually


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2012)

A day or so ago, but I forgot to update... I completed Spec Ops: The Line (AKA You Bastard: The Video Game).

A thoroughly fantastic game, but man, do I just feel awful.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still working on getting the "beat a game in every difficulty" achievement on Minesweeper though.
> ...


There are actual achievements in the Windows 8 version of Minesweeper, and the gamerscore can go towards your Xbox Live account. It's only 50 points though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

After not being able to find THIS since May...


Spoiler











I finally found it in a small, discreet pocket in one of my suitcases. Apparently, I never unpacked it when I got home from college. Now I don't need to go through the tedious process of pairing my Wiimote and classic controller to my Mac every time I want to play SNES emulators. Yay!


----------



## Sterling (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, I just finished clocking another 80 some-odd hours into Skyrim. 3 different characters mind you. I just can't stick with the same one for more than 30 hours.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2012)

I got rid of most of my old DOS games from scummvm and such (king quest, indy last crusade, harvester..)  They did not aged well enough and i can always get them back from my cd's or the net if anything.  In a word, cleaning and clearing my backlog to do.


----------



## jargus (Aug 13, 2012)

I beat Tales of the Abyss 3D just before our family cookout today


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 13, 2012)

I decided to make a semi online synced gaming system for my emulators. But it hinges on whether a homebrew app for Dropbox (or any similar service) exists for the Wii. Going to do more research on it...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually got used to the controls of Arkham City for the PS3. I find it so damn weird playing that game with anything but a keyboard and mouse. It's taking me a long time to be as good as I usually am on the PC. But at least I got the 50x combat combo with Catwoman, so trophy unlocked lol.

Finished two worlds in KH3D, finally getting used to the controls and gameplay of the game, it's different.

Speeding through Mass Effect 2 on the PS3. Beat it on 360 3 times, and 4 times on the PC. Can't get enough of the game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Actually got used to the controls of Arkham City for the PS3. I find it so damn weird playing that game with anything but a keyboard and mouse. It's taking me a long time to be as good as I usually am on the PC.


What is it about the mouse and keyboard feeling more natural for that game? I mean, is it genuinely easier with a keyboard, or is it just a matter of what you're used to? I personally for the life of me can't get used to the mouse and keyboard for anything but shooters, and even then my skill level is shaky.


----------



## Tsuteto (Aug 13, 2012)

Passing WinDEU's "Hard Weak Hard Magic" with almost 80%.  For those who don't know, it's a DDR thing.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 13, 2012)

finaly beat skyward sword main story.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 13, 2012)

Since I beat Mutant Mudds, I decided to stop being lazy and get moving on Sakura Samurai, since I'd literally accomplished nothing since buying it and it was collecting digital dust. Really great game so far, once you get the hang of the controls, and the " patient precision over hasty button mashing" gameplay is positively refreshing.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 13, 2012)

I finally got to the chozo ghost in metroid prime 1 (Wii control scheme) but he killed me. I'll try again later.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Actually got used to the controls of Arkham City for the PS3. I find it so damn weird playing that game with anything but a keyboard and mouse. It's taking me a long time to be as good as I usually am on the PC.
> ...



Honestly, flying in the game is a lot easier. Quick Gadgeting is a hell of a lot easier. And selecting your gadget is easier too. I would say Combat, but I got used to that, minus the special takedowns which feel weird pressing circle and triangle. On the PC, it's just shift and click.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 14, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Honestly, flying in the game is a lot easier. Quick Gadgeting is a hell of a lot easier. And selecting your gadget is easier too. I would say Combat, but I got used to that, minus the special takedowns which feel weird pressing circle and triangle. On the PC, it's just shift and click.


I can definitely understand the flying bit. As well as selecting gadgets, since you have the entire keyboard at your disposal, as opposed to what, only like 16 buttons and 2 sticks, or so?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally got around to playing Metroid Prime 2 again. I restarted though as I had no idea where I was or what I was doing


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 15, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I finally got around to playing Metroid Prime 2 again. I restarted though as I had no idea where I was or what I was doing


I got less than halfway through the game between spring and October of last year, then just sort of have been procrastinating playing it since then, since I have so many other games to complete. I'm debating whether to just start over with my GCN copy, or wait until I can hunt down a copy of Metroid Prime Trilogy for Wii.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 15, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got around to playing Metroid Prime 2 again. I restarted though as I had no idea where I was or what I was doing
> ...


I definitely prefer the Wii control scheme myself. You do have to manually turn on the lock-on feature and switch the B and A buttons in the settings for the best experience, though (do this last one before you get used to the default controls. The B trigger makes so much more sense when shooting.)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 15, 2012)

I beat Portal 2 today after a couple of months of hesitation to even start the game. I could slap myself for not just jumping into the game and seeing where my entertainment leads me, but that would hurt.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Castiel said:
> ...


I also prefer the Wii control scheme. I have beaten the first and third Metroid Prime games, the second one always seems to elude me though :/


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally managed to understand most of Remember11's story. It sure is a confusing game. And also not exactly today, but I recently beat Portal 2, it's such an amazing game, and incredibly funny.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2012)

I blew a lot of shit up in Just Cause 2.

I also was disappointed by the lack of another update in the Mann vs. Machine TF2 update. They're back to running on Valve Time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 15, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I definitely prefer the Wii control scheme myself. You do have to manually turn on the lock-on feature and switch the B and A buttons in the settings for the best experience, though (do this last one before you get used to the default controls. The B trigger makes so much more sense when shooting.)


Thanks for the tips!



Castiel said:


> I also prefer the Wii control scheme. I have beaten the first and third Metroid Prime games, the second one always seems to elude me though :/


"Eludes" you as in you can't find a copy of it? If I ever do decide to pick up Metroid Prime Trilogy for Wii, I'll gladly give you my GCN copy of Prime 2, for the price of shipping. 

Anyway, today I moved into my apartment and set up all my game systems and stuff on the entertainment center (it's prefurnished, and includes a 30-something inch HD TV) And now I'm going to use this beautiful HD TV (my first ever) to play... SNES. Because some men just wanna watch the world burn.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 15, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> "Eludes" you as in you can't find a copy of it? If I ever do decide to pick up Metroid Prime Trilogy for Wii, I'll gladly give you my GCN copy of Prime 2, for the price of shipping.


When I got my Trilogy, I traded my Metroid Prime 1 for a wavebird plug to replace the one I had lost.


xwatchmanx said:


> Anyway, today I moved into my apartment and set up all my game systems and stuff on the entertainment center (it's prefurnished, and includes a 30-something inch HD TV) And now I'm going to use this beautiful HD TV (my first ever) to play... SNES. Because some men just wanna watch the world burn.


NICE

You remind me of when I turned on the "HD" option on my N64 and wondered why I didn't notice the difference ... It was a used big screen TV I had picked up at a thrift store but I was still using the composite cables. I've learned much since then but I no longer have anything more than a CRT TV that you have to change to channel 3 to play.

Speaking of SNES, I sold my console to a collector to get the last bit of money to pay for my Wii.
So many memories.

*EDIT :* Just hope you don't pull a [member='the_randomizer'] and end up with a HDTV that's not compatible with older video game resolutions (240p) for your SNES games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 15, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> NICE You remind me of when I turned on the "HD" option on my N64 and wondered why I didn't notice the difference ... It was a used big screen TV I had picked up at a thrift store but I was still using the composite cables. I've learned much since then but I no longer have anything more than a CRT TV that you have to change to channel 3 to play. Speaking of SNES, I sold my console to a collector to get the last bit of money to pay for my Wii. So many memories.


Despite the fact that I jest, I really am looking forward to playing Gears of War and Assassin's Creed and Halo on an HD TV... maybe I'll finally be able to make out what the little text boxes in Assassin's Creed say without squinting and getting up close to the TV.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> "Eludes" you as in you can't find a copy of it? If I ever do decide to pick up Metroid Prime Trilogy for Wii, I'll gladly give you my GCN copy of Prime 2, for the price of shipping.


Eludes as in, I always try to play it, but can never get into it nearly as much as the other ones, and I just end up forgetting about it. I have the Trilogy for the Wii that came in the tin case, etc.


xwatchmanx said:


> Anyway, today I moved into my apartment and set up all my game systems and stuff on the entertainment center (it's prefurnished, and includes a 30-something inch HD TV) And now I'm going to use this beautiful HD TV (my first ever) to play... SNES. Because some men just wanna watch the world burn.


I play on a 52" T.V, although I consider yours better because mine doesn't support HD . Nice touch with the SNES though. The SNES has to be my second favorite console (first being N64).

Anyways, I just finished beating the three arenas on Borderlands, on their easy difficulty. Soon I shall beat them on their harder difficulties and finally get the achievements before Borderlands 2 comes out


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 15, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I play on a 52" T.V, although I consider yours better because mine doesn't support HD . Nice touch with the SNES though. The SNES has to be my second favorite console (first being N64).


I'm actually emulating SNES with the SNES9XGX app on Wii. It doesn't look that good either, since it has that "fisheye" effect, since it's being played on a flatscreen rather than a "classic" TV. I wonder if there's a way to fix it...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 15, 2012)

Today I downloaded and played about 20 minutes worth of Half Life on Steam (I own the original version from waaayyyy back.) 

I noticed that the ice that is on the ground after the accident is graphically missing BUT you still slide around on it if you stop where it would be lol 

This issue existed back in the day as well, people who had 3DFX cards could see the ice patches and people who ran anything else would say "what ice?" 

I plan on playing the whole Half and Half Life 2 games and the expansions over the week.


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2012)

I found Carmen Sandiego.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 15, 2012)

I successfully kicked someones ass On pokemon Black wifi battle today!


Spoiler



(only to generate 17 losses afterwords)


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally began to gather the Secret Reports in TWEWY.. and I'm coming along nicely. It's actually fun to do, since it requires you to seriously go to every corner of every playable area per day.



Spoiler



Oh yeah, i achieved a losing spree on LoL ffs.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2012)

Last night I installed Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic on Steam, and today I played it. Rancor was a lot easier to kill than I remember.


Spoiler



I just threw grenades at him and ran away when he got close


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 16, 2012)

Today I binged on Zelda: WInd Waker for 4 hours (on my 4th playthrough, which I haven't touched since April). Got so much done.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Today I tried to join a TF2 match of MvM, and waited 70 minutes just to get "Failed to connect after 4 retries". I waited 70 minutes for a game! =D


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2012)

I got all of the collectibles in Spec Ops: The Line.

Normally, I don't care about trinkets and doodads in video game campaigns, but these actually flesh out the story, setting, and characters of the game (plus, there aren't too many of them and they're easy to find).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Today I tried to join a TF2 match of MvM, and waited 70 minutes just to get "Failed to connect after 4 retries". I waited 70 minutes for a game! =D



I was gonna try one this morning but I got slammed with a 40 minute wait time. I don't have 40 minutes so I'll just wait until I can get some friends to play with.


----------



## holoflame (Aug 16, 2012)

Finished some rounds of MvM, love it =)

@Guild Try some dedicated servers with MvM, no wait time =)


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 16, 2012)

I finally beat the previously mentioned chozo ghost on Metroid Prime (I finally realized that it was just the *basic* beam weapon that he was weak to after wasting all my missiles in my wave whip on him *facepalm*) only to find that they now appear in groups of two or three all over this section of the Chozo ruins. . .Oh, and I got the ice beam.

I also finished the forest temple on Twilight Princess.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 16, 2012)

Played another hour or so of Wind Waker today... finished collecting the Triforce shards, and just got to Ganon's castle.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 16, 2012)

Began playing 999 for DS


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2012)

Finally got around to catching Mew legitly on Pokemon Yellow


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 21, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Finally got around to catching Mew legitly on Pokemon Yellow


I didn't know there was a way to "legitly" catch Mew outside of those old promotional events that haven't gone on forever.


----------



## Law (Aug 21, 2012)

Probably means the glitch that isn't really cheating, just abusing a bug.


----------



## Icealote (Aug 21, 2012)

I was able to use the option to grab a person's breast in Growlanser then watching the MC get bitch slapped til he was down on one knee. (Never knew it existed).


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 21, 2012)

I completed the main story of Resident Evil 4 HD and i'm currently in chapter 2 of the Separate Ways mini-game playing as Ada


----------



## Another World (Aug 21, 2012)

i finally sat down and finished the story for batman arkham city. i also mirrored all the neoflash coding compo files to filetrip today.

-another world


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 21, 2012)

i just finished zelda ocarina of time 3d.


----------



## ody81 (Aug 21, 2012)

My first post!!

Been at this site sooo long and never joined. Oh well, I'm here now.

I beat Silent Hill 4 tonight, so wrapped. Good+ ending too. Got half way through when it first came out and lost my save (bummer), picked it up again the other day, glad I did


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 21, 2012)

Finally found a great private server for Maplestory, so long Global MS!


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 21, 2012)

I got to Kakariko in Twilight Princess and found about half of the light-bugs before falling asleep (I like to play laying in bed.)



xwatchmanx said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got around to catching Mew legitly on Pokemon Yellow
> ...


I didn't know that existed either. I just assumed my friend had gotten one through a game genie hack or something. We ended up cloning a copy of it to all of us in our group of friends (turning off the sending console in mid transfer so that the the receiving one would still save the transfer but the sender wouldn't lose it.) I think we all eventually corrupted our save data anyhow by catching and using MissingNo (Pokemon #0).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 21, 2012)

just occurred to me that I haven't posted by accomplishments for a while...

Anyway, I finished off Wind Waker for the 4th time a few days ago (and completed certain sidequests I've never done before).

Also beat the Skyview Temple on Skyward Sword. And completed the missing Kukiel and the first pumpkin soup delivery sidequests.

Also started working on my first playthrough of Super Mario Galaxy, and have like 27 stars as of now (and beat the first 2 bosses... that Bowser fight was epic).

Also started another playthrough of Chrono Trigger on SNES 9X GX emulator for Wii. Not sure if I'll stick with it with everything else I'm playing though. lol


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 21, 2012)

i just completed dragon ball z attack of the saiyans on the ds emulator,now i´m going to play origins1 and 2


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 21, 2012)

I completed Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars an just started Broken Sword 2: Smoking Mirror.

Seems to be a lot shorter, played 1 hour and I'm already on 25% while it took me about 8 hours to finish the first game...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I got to Kakariko in Twilight Princess and found about half of the light-bugs before falling asleep (I like to play laying in bed.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read:
http://www.toonzone....hp/t-75523.html
Or watch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_YweIBbJZo


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 22, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Read:
> http://www.toonzone....hp/t-75523.html


I know that one. But that's a glitch-exploit. Maybe I'm just being picky, but I would hardly call that a "legit" way of getting Mew. Following that logic, you might as well consider the M' infinite rare candy and masterball cheat as a "legit" way to catch every pokemon and get all your pokemon leveled up to 100.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> you might as well consider the M' infinite rare candy and masterball cheat as a "legit" way to catch every pokemon and get all your pokemon leveled up to 100.


I wouldn't. My reasoning being that with this Mew exploit, all you get is Mew, and Mew is only level 7. With the Missingno glitch you can get infinite of any item as long as you keep doing it, and have a chance of running into a Pokemon higher than level 100.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 22, 2012)

Castiel said:


> This also will just end up boiling down to ones definition of a glitch. I don't see it as a glitch, but you may, and that's fine. I see where you're coming from and have no problem with it


I get what you're saying. That said, my personal belief is that a glitch is basically any sort of operation that allows you to do things that the game's creators didn't intend. But that's just me (I'm still internally debating whether or not I consider wave-dashing in Super Smash Bros. Melee a glitch or not).

Anyway, just spent the last couple hours trying to do a 100% Super Mario 3D Land run. I beat every level with all 3 star coins and both brothers (in both "types" of worlds, if you get my drift), but I still didn't get the fifth star or the "reward" that comes at the end. I wonder if you have to get all golden flagpoles and star coins within the special boxes hidden in levels... anyone else know?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Anyway, just spent the last couple hours trying to do a 100% Super Mario 3D Land run. I beat every level with all 3 star coins and both brothers (in both "types" of worlds, if you get my drift), but I still didn't get the fifth star or the "reward" that comes at the end. I wonder if you have to get all golden flagpoles and star coins within the special boxes hidden in levels... anyone else know?


You have to get all golden flagpoles. I almost had that completed, but then I had to format my 3DS and lost my save...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 22, 2012)

Castiel said:


> You have to get all golden flagpoles. I almost had that completed, but then I had to format my 3DS and lost my save...


Thanks.  Sucks you lost your save file though... Anyway, if it's just flagpoles, I just need a few more (I got almost all of them already). But do you know if you need the star coins that appear in the special boxes that are hidden in levels? There's in in World 5-2 That I just can't beat for the life of me...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > You have to get all golden flagpoles. I almost had that completed, but then I had to format my 3DS and lost my save...
> ...


I *think* it's just flagpoles. Make sure you get the golden flagpoles with both Mario and Luigi in both "Worlds"


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 22, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I *think* it's just flagpoles. Make sure you get the golden flagpoles with both Mario and Luigi in both "Worlds"


Are you sure it has to be done with both brothers? the counter on the level select menu only shows one counter for whether you got the flagpole or not, not two.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > I *think* it's just flagpoles. Make sure you get the golden flagpoles with both Mario and Luigi in both "Worlds"
> ...


Sorry, you just need to beat the levels with Luigi. You only need to get the golden flagpoles with one of them


----------



## thiefb0ss (Aug 22, 2012)

Beat Pokemon Black 3 days ago, beat DooM 1, 2 days ago, and almost done with Quake 1.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 22, 2012)

After many sleepless hours, finally beat SM3DL 100%. I didn't get the "glowing" stars (apparently you lose them if a "super guide" item appears, even if you don't even freaking use it), but I am NOT going through that grindalicious game from scratch just to get glowing stars. lol.

But despite all that, I'm rather satisfied... after all, it did take me something like 8 months of off-and-on playtime to finish it.


----------



## klim28 (Aug 22, 2012)

1m coins in NSMB2. And 30k max coins in coin rush.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 22, 2012)

klim28 said:


> 1m coins in NSMB2. And 30k max coins in coin rush.


Already? how many hours did you log to get it so quickly??


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2012)

Found 42 diamonds in an hour and a half sitting on minecraft xbox edition  
I then proceeded to duplicate some TNT and blow up my friends house for attempting to steal my diamonds.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally finished Halo: CE on Legendary without dying! It only took me 5 weeks. Horrible dizziness, headaches and patience.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been offline for a few days, so I managed to start a new save file of Fallout 3 and complete all of the achievements in Minesweeper (Windows 8). Can't wait until Adventure Mode and the daily challenges are released.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2012)

Pirated Skyrim for the PC, because I'm not going to pay full price for it on Steam, when I have already done so for the 360 version.

Loaded Skyrim up with mods and had fun killing mudcrabs with mustaches, top hats and monocles.

"I do say good chap, whatever are you going to do with that sword of which you are wielding in my general direction?"


----------



## Katsumi San (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally finished Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 23, 2012)

100 wins in dota2.
and 13 mins beyond godlike.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Did some more work in Chrono Trigger. Just met up with Robo.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 23, 2012)

Just got the Veni Vidi Vici trinket in VVVVVV for 3DSware, obviously took a shitload of deaths but due to the vastly improved d-pad of the 3ds XL over the stiff worthless original 3DS d-pad, I got it.  Not too hard with enough practice, remaining calm is a must.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2012)

Completed the second episode of The Walking Dead.

Now to wait for that third episode...


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 23, 2012)

Stole a ''Toy'' gun from a little kid.... (fallout NV)


----------



## Seven (Aug 24, 2012)

Finished that god-awful button masher jRPG that is Fortune Summoners. Never touching it ever again.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 24, 2012)

Seven said:


> Finished that god-awful button masher jRPG that is Fortune Summoners. Never touching it ever again.


What made you finish it if it was so terrible?


----------



## Seven (Aug 24, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Seven said:
> 
> 
> > Finished that god-awful button masher jRPG that is Fortune Summoners. Never touching it ever again.
> ...


Guilt mostly. I haven't beaten a game in a few months.

Also I was so far into the moé abyss that it wasn't worth quitting for the time I put into it. I simply didn't realize how gut-wrenchingly frustrating it could be until halfway through. It's evil.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 24, 2012)

Seven said:


> Guilt mostly. I haven't beaten a game in a few months.
> 
> Also I was so far into the moé abyss that it wasn't worth quitting for the time I put into it. I simply didn't realize how gut-wrenchingly frustrating it could be until halfway through. It's evil.


I feel you. I hate giving up if I'm already so far through a game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 25, 2012)

Just beat Mass Effect 2 on the PS3. I've beaten it on PC and Xbox too, but I bought Mass Effect 3 on the PS3. So before I popped that in, I wanted to beat ME2 again. The only downside is I didn't get to bone Miranda, which I don't know what I did wrong. I did the same thing with her I did on the PC and Xbox. But it's no biggie, it's just a trophy, and after I import to ME3, I'll probably go back for that trophy.

Time to start ME3 and take back earth 

(listening to theme song of ME2 and it's so epic I want to have sex with it).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2012)

An hour of Assassins Creed 2. I can already tell that it's a huge improvement over the first one (which was complete shit, didn't bother completing it).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I didn't get to bone Miranda, which I don't know what I did wrong.


Some girls are just harder to catch, dude. Take her out for a nice dinner and maybe buy her a nice bouquet, some expensive champagne, and see what happens.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > An hour of Assassins Creed 2. I can already tell that it's a huge improvement over the first one (which was complete shit, didn't bother completing it).
> ...


IGN did a recap of the first one's story. I watched that before starting ACII. ;p


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> IGN did a recap of the first one's story. I watched that before starting ACII. ;p


Meh. I'm still too anal. I need to play it. 

Anyway, a week ago I started a Majora's Mask playthrough using the GCN collector's edition on my Wii, but experienced a game-ending freeze after I completed the "beginning" mission, and before I got a chance to save. I was so freaking pissed that I just stopped playing it. So I grabbed the virtual console version today, and spent about 5 hours on it (beat the Woodfall Temple, and completed a ton of side quests). And I must say, the virtual console version plays even better than the N64 version. For the first time, Majora's Mask doesn't feel like it's too powerful for the hardware it's running on. The frame rate is perfect, and the increased resolution is just beautiful, even on my 37 inch HD.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 25, 2012)

Got into top 5 of my favourite TF2 server, the ranking for this month. Took a lot of effort but it was very fun of course. Took me 48 hours of playing.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Finally finished the EU version of Inazuma Eleven 2, though I couldn't find half the teammates I had in the JP version (unless I'm mixing it up with IE3).


----------



## Fat D (Aug 25, 2012)

Defeated champ Iris in B2W2. I hope I can complete the game when it comes out in a language I understand, though. There is probably so much dialog that just went over my head...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought and played Darksiders 2 today. The combat mechanics are freaking awesome, along with the added loot and puzzles you have to solve to get to where you're going.


Spoiler



I only played up to where you get the gun. It was at that point I lost quite a bit of respect for the game. Why bring a gun into a game about hacking and slashing and performing awesome combos? It ruins so much for me...


----------



## Balee56 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lost a game in LoL with a tanky troll support Singed.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 26, 2012)

Played CS:GO for 3 hours in one sitting, same game, then my internet died.


----------



## Law (Aug 26, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I bought and played Darksiders 2 today. The combat mechanics are freaking awesome, along with the added loot and puzzles you have to solve to get to where you're going.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ever heard of a little game called Devil May Cry?


----------



## 324atk (Aug 26, 2012)

Beat the remake of the original Final Fantasy for the PSP. Fun time, but fairly easy. Starting up Final Fantasy III for the NES later.


----------



## Valfore (Aug 26, 2012)

Took an hour break from Guild wars 2 after 100%'ing the first area for sylvari


----------



## YayMii (Aug 26, 2012)

Balee56 said:


> Lost a game in LoL with a tanky troll support Singed.


I thought Singed was a tank?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 26, 2012)

I finally finished Megaman 8 and X4 (over the past 2 days)
both of which i owned as a child, but was never able to beat then


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Law said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > I bought and played Darksiders 2 today. The combat mechanics are freaking awesome, along with the added loot and puzzles you have to solve to get to where you're going.
> ...



Also they had a gun in the first Darksiders. It could be anything, it's just meant to add a different strategy to your combat with ranged attacks.


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Law said:
> 
> 
> > Castiel said:
> ...


I also think the gun isn`t really well implemented in the combat of DSII. Other then that it`s good. I think Bayonatta did the Gun-combat in conjunction with melee-weapons best.

I played a bit of Darksiders II and NSMB2 today but haven`t accomplished a specific goal with them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 26, 2012)

324atk said:


> Beat the remake of the original Final Fantasy for the PSP.


Seriously, how many remakes of that game ARE there? Like, 50?


----------



## 324atk (Aug 26, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Seriously, how many remakes of that game ARE there? Like, 50?


There have only been three true remakes as far as I know. There was one for the Playstation that came packed with FF2 and added small FMVs to the games. Then there was one for the GBA which added new dungeons and revamped the visuals and audio a bit, then there was the one for the psp which had the same new features as the GBA version but even further enhanced graphics and sound. The original has been ported quite a bit though, so that's probably what you're thinking of.

EDIT: Check out this link to see it explained a bit better. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_(video_game)#Versions_and_re-releases


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2012)

Law said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > I bought and played Darksiders 2 today. The combat mechanics are freaking awesome, along with the added loot and puzzles you have to solve to get to where you're going.
> ...


I've heard of it, never really looked into it though


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 26, 2012)

i completed dragon ball origins


----------



## broitsak (Aug 26, 2012)

I got more than 1100 lives in NSMB 2.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 26, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> I got more than 1100 lives in NSMB 2.


You seriously can get that much? No limit?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 26, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > I got more than 1100 lives in NSMB 2.
> ...


They dont show the number,they just put 3 crowns in their spot after getting more than 999 lives.Im sure i got more than 1100,because i kept on doing the 1-up trick in world 2-4, even after getting 3 crowns.


----------



## Blasterblitz (Aug 27, 2012)

Restarted TWEWY 
play all night long awww yeah.


----------



## hobo33 (Aug 27, 2012)

Made a KOTH lobby of very young children rage and scream at me in Mortal Kombat.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, not exactly an accomplishment, but whatever. I decided to let a couple people onto my Minecraft server. I was cool with them since they're on my friends lisr (360). I made every rule I had very explicit. First, you don't dig up anyone else's work. Second, you don't take anything without asking. Thrid, you don't take anything you don't need into the Nether. These dipshits just completely ignored everything I told them. They dug out my house. They did ask to take stuff, but when I told them to only take what they needed, guess what they did... They took my entire stock of bonemeal (2 stacks). They used all my iron to make shit. Used half my diamond to make more shit. Then they took off to the nether where they preceded to be buttfucked by all manner of monsters. The one thing they didn't take? Flint and Steel to relight the portal in case of a ghast attack. Everything fell into the lava and I didn't find out until later after several autosaves. Needless to say they aren't welcome any longer.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 28, 2012)

Mass Effect 3: Destroyed the reaper with Shepard. Killed off Tali 

Been getting a lot of trophies in that game, and started Multiplayer for the first time today, I love it, it's really fun. I'm at a friends house for the night and I just want to go home and play it right now!


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 28, 2012)

I beat resident evil 4 for the 2nd time with the chicago typewriter


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 28, 2012)

Pulled another few hours on Majora's Mask today. Beat the Great Bay Temple and got the Circus Leader's Mask.

Also, idk if this counts as an accomplishment, but I finally grabbed a copy of F-Zero GX, after years of telling myself I was going to!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Also, idk if this counts as an accomplishment, but I finally grabbed a copy of F-Zero GX, after years of telling myself I was going to!


I love that game. My friend, my bro and I spent countless hours on it trying to continually beat each others high scores on the first track.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 28, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I love that game. My friend, my bro and I spent countless hours on it trying to continually beat each others high scores on the first track.


It's amazing, so far. Better than X in every way. Except I prefer the music in X just a bit more. But GX's music is still pretty awesome. I also love how it has a widescreen mode. So it looks perfect on my HD.

Some other tempers have said this before, and I think they're right: There isn't a single game on the Wii that looks as good as F-Zero GX for GameCube.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2012)

Some more Assassins Creed 2. Seen this gem.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Some more Assassins Creed 2. Seen this gem.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RJcPc6OQ384[/media]


I remember that so well. Wonderful stuff, really pleased with it. Added to the feeling AC2 was just a great game and really an example how to turn a flawed first game into a much better 2nd game.
Brotherhood is even better though, I'm planning on starting AC Revelations soon.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Some more Assassins Creed 2. Seen this gem.


Haha, I love that scene!


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 28, 2012)

I recently went back to Just Cause 2, i tried the game out about a year ago when i first purchased it and my initial reaction was....meh, and uninstalled it.

I really got it wrong with this gem, what an absolute cracker of a game.

I'm hooked on it, i just can't seem get enough of it, and for me, every location on the map has to be completed 100%

So this will keep me busy for a while


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 28, 2012)

Played Mother today (Earthbound for the Ninty Noobs)
Killed a hippie. Got exp. Felt like This guy


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 28, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Played Mother today (Earthbound for the Ninty Noobs)
> Killed a hippie. Got exp. Felt like This guy


Since you said "aka, Earthbound" I'm assuming you meant Mother 2?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 28, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Played Mother today (Earthbound for the Ninty Noobs)
> ...


Ohoho This guy knows what he's talkin bout.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today I unlocked the Urgent Quest against Shen Gaoren to get my Hunter's Rank up on Monster Hunter Freedom Unite after already going up a rank by teaming up with a friend of mine to rip Tigrex several new holes. My companion smashed its face in with his Onslaught Hammer (he's a higher rank than me, but only because he's had the game longer) while I was testing out my new Queen's Blaster II bow to great effect by shooting it right in the eye with rapid-fire arrows dipped in poison. Good day.

What I needed to do was fix my PS2, the damn thing's having a senior moment. Keeping restarting at random. I think the dodgy electrical supply here has shorted it out somewhere, overheated something maybe


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 28, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Ohoho This guy knows what he's talkin bout.


Haha, thanks. But seriously, which one are you playing? Mother 1 or 2? Or 3?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally bought an AC adapter, Controller, Pokemon Snap and Blast Corps. for my translucent orange N64 I had bought several months ago for $10 at a Goodwill.

Next month I'll be buying an RCA to VGA adapter and RCA Input Selector so I can hook up my N64 and Original Xbox to a spare 17" LCD monitor I have laying around.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 28, 2012)

i finally completed all pokemon conquest histories


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Ohoho This guy knows what he's talkin bout.
> ...


The very first for the NES


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Aug 29, 2012)

I got my 1st level 9999 character in Disgaea 3: Absence of Detention!!! I've only been playing for 130 hours, so I have a lot more stuff to do.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Finally bought an AC adapter, Controller, *Pokemon Snap* and Blast Corps. for my translucent orange N64 I had bought several months ago for $10 at a Goodwill.


So jelli


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 29, 2012)

Castiel said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Finally bought an AC adapter, Controller, *Pokemon Snap* and Blast Corps. for my translucent orange N64 I had bought several months ago for $10 at a Goodwill.
> ...



That game is what prompted me to get it when I did. I mean, I was just there looking at stuff to resell when I came across the N64...translucent Orange. I picked it up and put it in my cart because I knew it was worth money (At least $40 without the cords), but then I had started thinking about how awesome it would be to play Pokemon Snap again (Doesn't work right on emulation), and by the time I reached the checkout stand I realized that playing all my favorite games again on an actual console is worth way more to me than a $30 profit.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Aug 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Finally bought an AC adapter, Controller, Pokemon Snap and Blast Corps. for my translucent orange N64 I had bought several months ago for $10 at a Goodwill.
> 
> Next month I'll be buying an RCA to VGA adapter and RCA Input Selector so I can hook up my N64 and Original Xbox to a spare 17" LCD monitor I have laying around.


Goodwill has some pretty good stuff. I was about to buy an original NES with a Game Genie siting *right next to it*, but someone else snagged it right as I got to the counter. 

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been playing Puzzle Quest 2.

We need more RPGs like Puzzle Quest.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Been playing some more Darksiders 2 today. I just beat Gorewood and I am only level 5  . Just travelling around and seeing if there was anything I missed etc.


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 29, 2012)

Built a garden on top of my house

in Minecraft.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 29, 2012)

Fought Dracula's first form in NitM without taking damage and without subweapons. Tried to be cool but screwed up sword dash repeatedly on second form and them Maria had to save my ass. *facepalm*

For the record, it's  not . For some reason I forget that when I don't play SotN for a while.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


My personal favorites are Pokemon Snap, Donkey Kong 64, and Banjo Kazooie (I got Banjo Kazooie and Banjo Tooie on XBLA and I have played them numerous times. They are just such awesome games. So disappointed Microsoft has Rare making Kinect Games...)


----------



## kirlac (Aug 29, 2012)

Does working on making my own game count? If so I've been doing that. Didn't accomplish much in particular today though, just made it so the main character respawns where they died rather than having to reloading the level. I'm in the process of building the engine so it's quite buggy, and started with minimal functionality. I was able to load the level and run around and jump and stuff, but when the character dies, you would have to reload the level from the start. I changed it to respawn, but it would respawn beside the enemy that killed him, so I had to fix that as well.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2012)

kirlac said:


> Does working on making my own game count? If so I've been doing that.


It's a game, so it counts


----------



## YayMii (Aug 29, 2012)

Logged into MapleStory for the first time in 5 years, realized how embarrassing I was when I was younger, then logged out.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 29, 2012)

Finished my second playthrough of Majora's Mask. And I did it with all masks and a complete Bombers' Notebook. I never did that before. I'm pretty happy about it. 

Now, back to Super Mario Galaxy, and trying to force myself to trudge through Skyward Sword...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Finished my second playthrough of Majora's Mask. And I did it with all masks and a complete Bombers' Notebook. I never did that before. I'm pretty happy about it.


Did all the masks include the goddess mask?
The only time I've played it through I got all the masks but then got stuck playing through the other little masked kids and trading the masks in trying to get it. It kinda sucked trying to fight Majora with half my masks gone but I BARELY survived.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Did all the masks include the goddess mask?
> The only time I've played it through I got all the masks but then got stuck playing through the other little masked kids and trading the masks in trying to get it. It kinda sucked trying to fight Majora with half my masks gone but I BARELY survived.


You mean the fierce deity's mask? Yes, I did.


----------



## emigre (Aug 29, 2012)

I completed the metroid puzzle on streetpass.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> You mean the *fierce deity's mask*? Yes, I did.


Oh, that's what it's called in English? Cool.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Oh, that's what it's called in English? Cool.


Yeah. In Japanese, I believe it's called the Oni Mask, or the Demon God Mask.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2012)

Beat up some people in River City Ransom, shot energy balls at bad guys in Mega Man 2, and I blew shit up in Just Cause 2.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, that's what it's called in English? Cool.
> ...


In Spanish (From the European version) I think it was just something like the Powerful Goddess Mask but I can't remember the exact words off hand.

EDIT : Okay, I looked it up and at least Wikipedia (assuming it was based on the version I played) calls it "Máscara de la Fiera Deidad" which, yes, would be "The Fierce Deity's Mask". The word for for "deity" in Spanish is always feminine, thus my confusion. (Although the female word could be used to refer to either gender.)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 29, 2012)

Mischief Makers for N64 GET!!!

Only $5 too


----------



## Gnargle (Aug 29, 2012)

Today was a good day for me: Cleared the Chest for the first time with Maggie. Cleared It Lives with Eve and then continued on with the Ankh to clear the Chest with ??? in Binding of Isaac. Got a rocket into orbit and then returned to Kerbin in Kerbal Space Program. Cleared up to the Wilds Outskirts in Bastion.
Basically indie games have my dick in a vice. Can't believe I cleared the Chest for the first time today then on pretty much the very next run I cleared it again.


----------



## YourEscape (Aug 29, 2012)

Played another round of Minesweeper.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 29, 2012)

downloaded the latest songs for theatherhytm final fantasy


----------



## nachoscool (Aug 30, 2012)

I got the sexting achievement in Metal Gear Solid 2 hd.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

Well i purchased the royal bundle for that point & click wrestlers game it looked funny, and curious about that visual novel on another hate story.. Other games from it will sit by, also i completed The Black Mirror and if i don't puke, Serious sam HD soon played through. ^^


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Finished KH3D (okay, that was some days ago)
Trying to finish A link to the past (1 year playing and i still don't finished it, i forget about the game sometimes ) i'm on the 7th dungeon.


----------



## TheNlightenedOne (Aug 30, 2012)

Played a couple rounds of Kid Icarus: Uprising LvD, a couple rounds of MK7, bought NSMB2, and tried to get farther in Link's Awakening DX.


----------



## narutofan777 (Aug 30, 2012)

i shut down the ny knicks, 2 points in the 4th quarter, came back from 10-0. i hate my team A.I. while they're walking to return back to defend, the opponent is sprinting and dunking on the fastbreak. freaking BS.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2012)

I did some more side-quests for my Majora's Mask 100% completion, but I figure you guys are tired of hearing about that. 

I bought a copy of Bayonetta today with my $20 trade-in credit at Packard's. Really looking forward to trying it out!

**EDIT**
Decided to go all out, and traded in my 3DS for a 3DS XL. Also grabbed a copy of Metroid Prime Trilogy from GameStop for $53 USD. Today is a good day.


----------



## TimothyWedel (Sep 1, 2012)

I, too, played a solid round of Minesweeper. Made it 2 clicks before hitting a bomb.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 1, 2012)

Leveled up twice on Gears 3 multiplayer.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 1, 2012)

Beat Mass Effect 3. Well beat it once yesterday but I fucked up by accidentally shooting the Catalyst, then I went back and got the good ending. Now I'm replaying through Mass Effect 2 to not only get trophies, but to have all of my characters survive so I can see them in ME3, but I'm going to play through both on Insane this time.

I beat New Super Mario Bros. 2 today as well.

And I just got to Wonder Tower in Arkham City. Took me a while because I put all games to the side for the Mass Effect games.


----------



## TimothyWedel (Sep 1, 2012)

So close...


----------



## nasune (Sep 1, 2012)

I had a blast playing a few rounds of warlords with a friend of mine (one of the shields that he AI controlled constantly committed suicide, it was hilarious).


----------



## EyeZ (Sep 2, 2012)

I've had my second play of Blacklight Retribution, i gotta say i'm getting right into this.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 2, 2012)

Beat the final level of Grapple Alpha Demo - it's a great concept for a game, you should try it, plus it's free. That last level is so damn infuriating.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2012)

I finished The Darkness II and also got back into Wagic.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 2, 2012)

I am starting a level 1 (well level 20 now) character on Borderlands in preperation for Borderlands 2.... Cannot wait!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2012)

Just a little while ago beat Darksiders 2. I then started New Game+ and put the difficulty up to Apocalyptic. We shall see how this playthrough goes.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 2, 2012)

Made golden armor in minecraft!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 2, 2012)

Finished FFIV on the DS, moving on to FFIII


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Finished FFIV on the DS, moving on to FFIII


Your working backwards?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 2, 2012)

Castiel said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > Finished FFIV on the DS, moving on to FFIII
> ...



Why not, it's not like there's an overarching story.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > ZAFDeltaForce said:
> ...


Fair enough. Although I tend to like it when my games graphics get better each time around, not the opposite :/


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 2, 2012)

Today I won a game of Hearts on my netbook, beat the campaign on Ace Combat X on PSP (unlocking my Cherry Blossom F14D along the way), continued with repairs to my stricken PS2, and took down a pink Rathian in less than five minutes. Still didn't get a Rathian Plate >_< Mind you, it's early days yet. All that done and it's only 10:26 AM here.


----------



## ekko25 (Sep 2, 2012)

I finished Kingdom Hearts 3D a few hours ago. I'm gonna try beating the final boss in Digimon World 1 again, then I'll probably move on to Corpse Party.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 2, 2012)

Completed Mafia 2 on the PC. Terrific game, great story/atmosphere, really well built. Impressive.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 2, 2012)

Castiel said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > Finished FFIV on the DS, moving on to FFIII
> ...


You _do_ know that each individual Final Fantasy games have their own stories and are entirely unrelated/ have no bearing on one another, _right_?

To make things simpler, FF2 is not a sequel to FF1 for instance, nor is FF4 a sequel to FF3


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 2, 2012)

Absolutely nothing for me... I just woke up. Going to bro's lil girls birthday party. When all that is finished, I'll get back home and grind some Guild Wars 2. Hopefully some World vs World.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 2, 2012)

After having owned it for precisely 8 months, I finally died for the first time in Ocarina of Time 3D... On my way to the Great Fairy atop Death Mountain during my 4th playthrough (a Master Quest run). Does that count? Or would that be a de-accomplishment? 

Also, played the first hour or so of Bayonetta last night. The story, characters, and English voice acting are all engaging, but I'm not quite sure what I think of the gameplay so far.

Also acquired the missiles in the Trilogy version of Metroid Prime 1.


----------



## emigre (Sep 2, 2012)

Bayonetta had a story?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> Bayonetta had a story?


Well, about half of that hour was cutscenes...


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 2, 2012)

just finished KH:BBS complete with the secret ending.
currently playing the first KH now on PS2.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 2, 2012)

I earned my 1,500th PSN trophy.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> You _do_ know that each individual Final Fantasy games have their own stories and are entirely unrelated/ have no bearing on one another, _right_?
> 
> To make things simpler, FF2 is not a sequel to FF1 for instance, nor is FF4 a sequel to FF3





Castiel said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Why not, it's not like there's an overarching story.
> ...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 3, 2012)

Acquired the bombs and Varia Suit in Prime 1 (Metroid Prime Trilogy)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 3, 2012)

Arkham City: Tracked Down Serial Killer
Completed AR training
Caught Deadshot
Located the gun for hire
Found Mystery Stalker
Caught Phone Killer
Reunited Freeze with wife
Played Catch with Batarang
Destroyed Titan Containers
Glide for 1 minute without touching ground

Rayman Origins: Freed the Mermaid Nymph
Saved all Darktooned Wizards in one level

Walking Dead Ep 2: Completed Chapter 2 of Episode 2
Completed Chapter 1 of episode 2


Now I'm gonna play some KH 3D, and maybe try and go through Master Quest on OoT 3D with only 3 hearts.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> maybe try and go through Master Quest on OoT 3D with only 3 hearts.


I was thinking of doing a "special" Master Quest run myself... except I was thinking of just "no shield as much as possible, broken giant's knife when possible." So basically burn the deku shield upon entering Dodongo's Cavern, not grabbing a Hylian Shield (so adult Link is shieldless), and buying a Giant's Knife and breaking it as soon as possible, and using it instead of the Master Sword for as much of the game as possible.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 3, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > maybe try and go through Master Quest on OoT 3D with only 3 hearts.
> ...



Except you need the shield to go up the mountain, otherwise you'll die.

I already did the three heart challenge in the regular version and not dying once and beating it with only 2 and a half hearts left (hence my tattoo), and was done in under 6 hours. So I gotta try the Master Quest attempt now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except you need the shield to go up the mountain, otherwise you'll die.


Right... forgot about that. well maybe after becoming an adult, I can lose it to a like-like first chance I get, or something. 


ShadowSoldier said:


> I already did the three heart challenge in the regular version and not dying once and beating it with only 2 and a half hearts left (hence my tattoo), and was done in under 6 hours. So I gotta try the Master Quest attempt now.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)

I finally got ahold of a gamecube controller to play the Virtual console version of Majora's Mask on my wii that I won in a contest on here awhile back. It makes playing it that much more satisfying XD


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 3, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


>



It was when I was young and the game first came out.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 3, 2012)

I slew the antlion in the antlion's den, now I can save Rosa!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 3, 2012)

I beat Giygas... again.


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 3, 2012)

Beat some challenges in Jetpack Joyride.. That's about it lol.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It was when I was young and the game first came out.


Even more    How young are we talking here?


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 3, 2012)

beat saga 2 story

beat zelda majoras for the first time w/ 100% completion onthe virtual console.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 3, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > It was when I was young and the game first came out.
> ...



Uh, 9 years old.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh, 9 years old.


Well, you were a much better gamer than I ever was. lol


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 3, 2012)

Just talking about today I've:
Completed Megaman 1 through 10 (in order)
Completed almost every Mario Kart (I don't own Mario Kart 7)
Played NES Tecmo Bowl online and won every game 
Completed Sonic Mega and Gems collection
Completed my speed runs on Metroid Fusion and Zero Mission (again -_-)
Started playing Castlevania by following the storyline (playing the games in order of story not when they came out)


----------



## nachoscool (Sep 3, 2012)

I played a match in ssbm today that consisted of pure wavedashing.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 3, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Fair enough. Although I tend to like it when my games graphics get better each time around, not the opposite :/


Both FF3 and FF4 are available for the DS, the platform i will play and have played both games on.

Graphics should be comparable.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 3, 2012)

I turned on my Wii, then turned it off.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 4, 2012)

I grabbed the super missiles and thermal visor in Metroid Prime 1. Then I realized I couldn't use the super missiles because I never acquired the charge beam. Oops... I wondered why I hadn't found it yet. 

After getting the charge beam, I grabbed the spider ball.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 5, 2012)

finally beat broly with krilin,yamcha and tien , in dragon ball z attack of the saiyans for ds


----------



## Satangel (Sep 5, 2012)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Just talking about today I've:
> Completed Megaman 1 through 10 (in order)
> Completed almost every Mario Kart (I don't own Mario Kart 7)
> Played NES Tecmo Bowl online and won every game
> ...


WHAT?! You did all that in 1 day?!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 5, 2012)

Satangel said:


> WHAT?! You did all that in 1 day?!


Lol. I'm not sure that's even possible. Now a week, MAYBE would be doable.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 5, 2012)

are fucking kidding me...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 5, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT?! You did all that in 1 day?!
> ...


Hmm, let's see if I can justify this although, yes, it would be up to [member='EMP Knightmare'] to confirm or deny my guesswork.


EMP Knightmare said:


> Just talking about today I've:
> Completed Megaman 1 through 10 (in order)
> *- I guess you could have all of the emulator states saved near the end of each game and killed off the final boss in each of them in order, that's easier.*
> Completed almost every Mario Kart (I don't own Mario Kart 7)
> ...


Did I get close?
Anyway, now that I went through those one by one, even from start to end doing, all of that MIGHT still be possible in a full, non-stop 24 hours but I'm that still kinda depends on what exactly constitutes a "completed" Mario Kart game.

EDIT : Game Genie, Game Shark, and Action Replay can help, too.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 6, 2012)

played the resident evil 6 demo a couple of times before i got bored of it and moved onto something else, waiting for the new demo that is going to be released on the 18th as that is supposedly better than the one released on the 5th.


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 6, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> finally beat broly with krilin,yamcha and tien , in dragon ball z attack of the saiyans for ds


Congratz. I found that quite a hard nut to crack too.
Now facing something similar: Julius in KH 3D
I think I'm just bad at that game really. My characters level is really high and I have a decent deck, but still I lose!!!


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 6, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > finally beat broly with krilin,yamcha and tien , in dragon ball z attack of the saiyans for ds
> ...


it was easy to defeat broly because my party was lv99 
where do you face julius in kh 3d?
i´m still at traverse town( i got the game 2 days ago)


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 6, 2012)

Today in gaming I have accomplished absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 6, 2012)

This happened a few days ago but IDGAF.

I purchased Rayman Origins and completed the first area hub.


----------



## TimothyWedel (Sep 6, 2012)

Played a ton of Happy Wars beta on the Xbox 360 and a little bit of Borderlands.

Oh, and a game of Minesweeper.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 6, 2012)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Just talking about today I've:
> Completed Megaman 1 through 10 (in order)
> Completed almost every Mario Kart (I don't own Mario Kart 7)
> Played NES Tecmo Bowl online and won every game
> ...



Yes that was all in a day, if anyone finds it difficult to do step your gameplay skills up.

Here I'll break down how I did it.
Megaman 1 - 10 (I used what killed the bosses the quickest. . . . . . duh)
Mario Kart (If it takes you a long time to beat Mario Kart something is wrong with you)
Tecmo Bowl (4 quarters each 2 minutes long. . . . . . . really? Does that take long for a few games?)
Sonic Mega and Gems Collection (Again if a game based on speed takes you a long time something is wrong)
Metroid Speed Runs (Ummmmm they're speed runs)
Started playing Castlevania (Yeah never said I finished, the next day however I 100% the game 4 times over)

I never use cheats, gameshark, or anything of that nature I feel by doing that your disrespecting yourself and the game you are playing. I'm 32 years old and I game. . . . . . . seriously! It might seems to others what I do is impossible or crazy but being as good as I am from the games I play and what I have played is one of the many reasons why I can do this without any problems. Also sorry that I'm not here as often to answer questions or comments but I have a job, a daughter, and friends in which my attention is elsewhere.


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 6, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> DragorianSword said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...


It's a secret boss. After you beat the game he pops out of the sewers in traverse town. You get the Ultima Keyblade when you beat him.


----------



## clegion (Sep 6, 2012)

NG+ on PC dark souls
I am on sens fortress now (I should really beat sif first though , sen fort is a pain in the arse)


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 6, 2012)

killed xord in xenoblade chronicles


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 6, 2012)

Did some more Metroid Prime, a little bit of Metroid 2 and SMB and Donkey Kong 94 on 3DS virtual console.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 6, 2012)

While playing Oblivion this morning I went up against five vampires bare-fisted, and carried out $4000 worth of loot. 
I was only able to sell it all for about $2000.....and to carry all that I had to make three enchanted items costing $1800......damn weak-ass mage/thief.

But I got Azura's Star in the deal.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2012)

Played Tales of Graces F

Got everyone their Richard-ism skill so I can use him in the Main Arc
Got up to the 7th Level of the Zhonecage.
Goddamn Gentle-eel


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

100%'d Lego Harry Potter Years 1-4 on DS. Now I gotta do it on wii :3
As soon as I get my usb sensor bar...


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 7, 2012)

Played a bit of Morrowind GOTY on my 360. Graphics are so horrible now, but the game is still fun.


----------



## TimothyWedel (Sep 7, 2012)

I finished off a bunch more Borderlands achievements. Now all I need to do is finish two more of those horrid Underdome arenas to clear the rest of the achievements.

I also played some Dungeon Fighter Live so that I can finish my class guide and then a game of Minesweeper before bed.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 8, 2012)

Got some Trophies in Sonic Generations.
Played a bit of Theaterhythm

Just beat episode 3 of The Walking Dead.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Finished my DRM-tastic run through FFVII PC. Still an awesome game, but dang, very little challenge (or rather, zero grinding if you actually know how to play).


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2012)

I beat Ocarina of Time Masterquest. I'm pretty extatic about it. Even though I've beaten the regular game countless times, I've never finished Masterquest.

I also played a couple levels of NSMB2.


----------



## nachoscool (Sep 8, 2012)

I met up with Emma Emerich and we managed to avoid drowning.


----------



## xeronut (Sep 8, 2012)

I finished building a combo Windmill/HV Solar Panel autocrafting factory using frames on my 1.2.5 Forge server.  Took me two days;  I'm a bit proud of it.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Sep 8, 2012)

I got up to Day 5 in TWEWY 

Not much of an achievement, really, but that's what I did today.

I also met up with the Turks after the Zolom in FF7, and started making a Pokemon game


----------



## Sterling (Sep 8, 2012)

I spent my 1500th hour in Skyrim today and started another run through of Oblivion. I forgot how bad Oblivion looks when compared to Skyrim. I logged about 5 hours into it. I wonder if I should get the GOTY edition Oblivion for my computer. I'd like to mod it all to hell.

Oh, and I played about 10 matches of CoD. I wiped the floor with people in about 5 of those (meaning my team of randoms and I played well), clutched 3 of them (I carried my team), and was bent over for two of them (we got fucked).


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Oh, and I played about 10 matches of CoD. I wiped the floor with people in about 5 of those (meaning my team of randoms and I played well), *clutched 3 of them (I carried my team),* and was bent over for two of them (we got fucked).


I'm a master clutcher. I don't usually do that well - not necessarily bad either - when just playing, but if my team dies and I'm the only one left I usually clutch it hardcore.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 8, 2012)

5 Starred 5 songs in Rock Band Blitz today.

And I just broke top 100 on a Linkin Park song in the game. lol dope.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I spent my *1500th hour* in Skyrim today and started another run through of Oblivion.


1500 / 16 / 31 = 3.
So, if you played for every waking moment for three months straight, you'd play for 1500 hours. I have no idea how some of you guys pull this stuff off.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 8, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > I spent my *1500th hour* in Skyrim today and started another run through of Oblivion.
> ...



Being unemployed helps.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 8, 2012)

Defeated FF7 first boss


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sterling said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...


I apologize for bringing that up.


----------



## jargus (Sep 9, 2012)

Finished Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep. Now its time for Kh3d!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 9, 2012)

Started Monster Hunter Tri again (played like an hour of the beginning before). I'm enjoying it so far.


Played some more Assassins Creed 2. Already clocked 23 hours in the game and I'm still not done. It's longer than I expected.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Found every single star coin in world one on NSMB2, and found the cannon to go to the bonus world. 
I love taking my time with the game, it really makes me feel like it was worth my purchase. I have an hour and a half into the game, and i have not even started playing world 2 or the bonus world yet.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 9, 2012)

Opened Minecraft, harvested wheat, closed Minecraft.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlocked Diamond Class in Pilotwings Resort 3ds today.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 9, 2012)

Played a bunch of Kid Icarus: Uprising online. Also got to the Omega Pirate in Metroid Prime. I'm on a roll.


----------



## jax604 (Sep 9, 2012)

Started playing pokemon firered on gba.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Around 35% of Total Synch in AC Revelations now. Furthermore each night I play a ton of League of Legends, almost level 11 now. Good stuff.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 9, 2012)

I finally beat the Grid boss in Sora's side in KH 3D. Only boss I've had problems with so far.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 10, 2012)

I beat Prime 1 in Metroid Prime Trilogy. Debating whether I should move on to Metroid Prime 2, or take a break.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

I beat Castlevania portrait of ruin and I am starting Twilight Princess again.
I really need to beat that game, the last time I owned it, I used it to mod my Wii, so I never finished it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

Located the cure for vampirism after about a four hour quest. (TES4 Oblivion)

....decided not to use it yet since I've gotten good at being a vampire.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

Finished chapter 4 on Eternal Sonata's Encore mode.

Blasted Captain Dolce >:
Annoying bitch with her nasty attack tricks.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 10, 2012)

got my first chocobo in ff7


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 10, 2012)

In Metroid Prime (in trilogy) I insistently ventured into the wrecked space station despite my computer/scanner constantly insisting that I should go check out the gravitational distortion in Phendrana. I finally got to the point where it simply informed me that it's difficult (impossible) to progress with my current suite and had to fight my way back out uphill in underwater slow motion to head in that direction. Wasted a lot of time (Even now, I'm still saved a couple of rooms away from the Gravity suit as it is.) but live and learn I guess.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 10, 2012)

Finally got the H Biometal in Mega Man ZX. God damn that's a hard game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 10, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> I finally beat the Grid boss in Sora's side in KH 3D. Only boss I've had problems with so far.



I only had trouble with that boss with Riku. I was getting so pissed off because it would only take a few hits for the boss to kill me and I had no potions. And I couldn't level up Riku because the enemies outside before the boss would [censored] me.


Maxternal said:


> In Metroid Prime (in trilogy) I insistently ventured into the wrecked space station despite my computer/scanner constantly insisting that I should go check out the gravitational distortion in Phendrana. I finally got to the point where it simply informed me that it's difficult (impossible) to progress with my current suite and had to fight my way back out uphill in underwater slow motion to head in that direction. Wasted a lot of time (Even now, I'm still saved a couple of rooms away from the Gravity suit as it is.) but live and learn I guess.



I love the tune to Phendrana Drifts. So amazing.


I beat God of War Chains of Olympus in the origins collection on the PS3. Now I'm rushing through Ghost of Sparta, then I'm going to try and play some Final Fantasy  Square Enix's Fuck Up XIII.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 11, 2012)

Just beat Theatrhythm.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2012)

Played about 5 hours of Metroid: Other M (decided I want to get it over with before moving on to Prime 2 and 3 on Prime Trilogy)


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Played about 5 hours of Metroid: Other M (decided I want to get it over with before moving on to Prime 2 and 3 on Prime Trilogy)


Good game if you take out all the parts where you can't moved and are forced to look around and have to zoom in on just the right detail that's relevant to the next cinematic event in the story (or at least make them a little easier). Maybe it's just me but I SUCK at those parts. It feel like it takes me upwards of half an hour on some of them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Good game if you take out all the parts where you can't moved and are forced to look around and have to zoom in on just the right detail that's relevant to the next cinematic event in the story (or at least make them a little easier). Maybe it's just me but I SUCK at those parts. It feel like it takes me upwards of half an hour on some of them.


Trust me, it's not just you. I ended up using Google for the first one (finding that barely visible, not-at-all particularly important logo on the federation ship). They're absolutely ridiculous and add absolutely NOTHING to the game at all, except for unnecessary frustration.

Overall, so far, (I think I'm maybe seventy or eighty percent through) I think the game is a mixed bag. That is, I don't hate it as much as most people seem to, but it's definitely the weakest of the main 3D Metroid games. It has tons of cool ideas, but almost every single one of them is executed horribly. I hope that the next Metroid game moves away from Other M's style while still keeping and refining the good ideas it had.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Discovered the chainsaw is awesome in Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 11, 2012)

Last night I (technically) did a 51k coin rush run on NSMB2.
http://gbatemp.net/u...4_224_60476.jpg
Well, it would have been if they hadn't capped the records at 30k, I wish they hadn't.

It wasn't even an optimal run, I'm still trying to do better.

Edit: Scratch that, my best record is now technically 53,326 coins.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2012)

Beat Metroid: Other M. Sheesh, it was pretty freaking short... Only took 10 hours, and I'm not even particularly that good, in my opinion.

Anyway, now I'm debating whether I want to move on to Prime 2, or take a little break from Metroid... Maybe I should get back to my Skyward Sword run (still haven't beaten it, and I'm not even that far)?


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Beat Metroid: Other M. Sheesh, it was pretty freaking short... Only took 10 hours, and I'm not even particularly that good, in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, now I'm debating whether I want to move on to Prime 2, or take a little break from Metroid... Maybe I should get back to my Skyward Sword run (still haven't beaten it, and I'm not even that far)?



Same here. I'm not even past the Mines. I still don't have the Hero Bow.

I'm shit at Swordplay in Zelda (somehow) so I usually get my arse kicked till I get a Bow.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Same here. I'm not even past the Mines. I still don't have the Hero Bow.
> 
> I'm shit at Swordplay in Zelda (somehow) so I usually get my arse kicked till I get a Bow.


I only beat the first dungeon, did a couple side quests, and just started the second area (by the volcano). That's it. SS is really hard for me to get into, for some reason (which really sucks, cuz Zelda is my favorite series). Most people I know who've played through it say it picks up later, though.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. I'm not even past the Mines. I still don't have the Hero Bow.
> ...



Yeah, I have had it for almost 4 months and barely even touched it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Yeah, I have had it for almost 4 months and barely even touched it.


I've had mine since April or May...


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 11, 2012)

I managed not to play anything today, that counts right? ^^
(It's like a miracle tbh).


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I have had it for almost 4 months and barely even touched it.
> ...



Oh, in that case its been 7 or 8 since I got mine in January (I suck at math )


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> I managed not to play anything today, that counts right? ^^
> (It's like a miracle tbh).


Sounds more like a curse, to me.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 11, 2012)

killed over 9000 persons in mw3 wii


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 12, 2012)

Been playing a lot of Outland. Trying to catch up on some of the games I got from PS+.

I always gave up on Final Fantasy XIII which I think, is a REAL achievement. Anybody else has games on the PS3 that would like to play some time? I've gotten all of the PS+ games, and some other games.


----------



## nachoscool (Sep 12, 2012)

I continued to wavedash in SSBM. And i played some Dragon Quest 8. COR BLIMEY!!!!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 12, 2012)

Today?

I played House of the Dead 2 on the Wii with my buddy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 12, 2012)

Played some Outland, beautiful game. Played some Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, and I made some progress in Uncharted 3 after I put it off for so long.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 12, 2012)

Ive been replaying " Final Fantasy X " on the ps2, though saddly my old save is gone so no Al Bhed decoded for me.

Learned Final caught four of all dragons so I can make a no encounters peice of armor, Learned there is no easy way to get Megalixir's for double ap  , Got Kimahira's best weapon luckly was easy, Got Lulu's sigil not so easy.

Currently playing Blitz ball in a vain attempt to get all of Wakka's overdrives, final weapon, ugh and sigil. have to win 250 league matches, and 450 tornument around 700 games to get the sigil, each game is 10 minutes as long as there is no tie. I really don't want to do the math on how many hour's this will take.... so tempted to use a item cheat. Currently using picture in a picture on my tv so I can watch tv and do this  doing the  goal glitch aka score once then hide by the goal causing the A.I. to glitch and swim in circles 

Before I started this game had played Final Fantasy 4 on the Ds and finaly managed to beat it, not that it was hard just always stopped playing around time to leave the moon for some reason, though third time was the charm I guess lol.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 12, 2012)

I beat Silent Hill Origins PSP today. Random, but cool!


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool... no wait.. thats not random .... thats not random at all! ... omg.... im taking back my cool I said before... that said.... cool


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Learned that "Industrial Hand > Lonesome Road" in Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 12, 2012)

Leveled up twice on Gears of War 3. At level 62 atm...


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 12, 2012)

My NSMB2 best coin rush record is technically 54,326






A bit better than I managed yesterday! I reckon I can pull off 55k, but it'll be tight.


----------



## zygie (Sep 12, 2012)

Finished the first chapter of DRAKERIDER (Square Enix // iOS). Impressive title so far!


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 12, 2012)

So far today in my life I accomplished much, but little of it was game related to be honest. I paid for the Warhammer 40K Tau amy I won dirt cheap on eBay though, if that counts. And given the bargain I got, I think it should. Got a £75 battleforce with all the bits plus a few extra troops the guy had knocking about the place, plus the latest edition of the Tau Codex which is worth £20 in and of itself. Paid £25 for the whole lot. £35 if you include P+P but either way, what a steal. Gonna paint them in my special 'crystal' paint scheme which only I know how to do. I did a blue crystal effect on my last army so I might go for an emerald green this time.

As for video games, been a bit preoccupied today, but since I'm a proper little night owl and it's only 21:11, I got plenty of time to get through disc 3 of FF9, maybe do the same for FF8 while I'm at it. Gotta charge my PSP before I can continue with my crusade against all living things in the world of Monster Hunter, but if I have a plug socket free tonight then Nargacuga is GOING DOWN.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 12, 2012)

Began playing Ratchet & Clank A Crack in Time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 12, 2012)

Currently triple-juggling Skyward Sword, Super Mario Galaxy, and Metroid Prime Trilogy


----------



## nasune (Sep 12, 2012)

Just finished Conker's Bad Fur Day, and, honestly, the game is just brilliant.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Currently triple-juggling Skyward Sword, Super Mario Galaxy, and Metroid Prime Trilogy



Pretty damn fine way to spend your time there, sir.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 12, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Pretty damn fine way to spend your time there, sir.


Indeed.  Debating whether I want to throw Assassin's Creed and Bayonetta into that mix, too...


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty damn fine way to spend your time there, sir.
> ...


You shouldn't juggle too many games dude. In my opinion you should focus on Assassin's Creed when you get to it. Great story. Gets even better if you start playing the others.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty damn fine way to spend your time there, sir.
> ...




No way, I'm suffering from that now. I'm trying to play through about a dozen games, and I found out that the more I added, the less I actually want to play. So now I'm just gonna start ticking games off, starting with Uncharted 3.

Speaking of which, I just escaped from the Sinking Ship and now going after Sully.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm one that just kinda continues playing through whatever game I happen to choose at the moment. You could kinda say I'm juggling a whole bunch in parallel. A lot of time it's whatever my wife and/or kids (3 yr old and 1.5 yr old) want to watch me play at the moment. I think I'm fairly good about not forgetting the story in any of them.

I'm currently going through ...

The legend of zelda:
skyward sword, ocarina of time, master quest, twilight princess (Wii), wind waker,
Metroid:
Prime 1, 2, and 3 (but mostly focusing on 1), Other M, Zero Mission,
Mario:
Galaxy 1, Galaxy 2, Yoshi's Island, Kart Wii.
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories ... Fragil Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon ... Xenoblade ... and The Last Story ... Oh, and Epic Mickey.

I'm sure I'm missing some that I just started and will probably restart from scratch when I get to them again (Xenoblade, The Last Story, Metroid Prime 2 and kinda Prime 3 fall into that category as well, too, though.)

*EDIT :* @[member='shadowsoldier'], I know what you mean about the suffering and "not wanting" to play but for me a lot of that feeling is that my wife doesn't want to miss the story on a lot of them so kinda doesn't want me to play most games without her so I sorta end up with this internal conflict "what games CAN I play now?"  so I'll try to focus on the one's she's not interested in while I'm alone or she's busy even though I'm also dying to keep going in the others.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been playing Trine recently and that's about it. Got to the last level but I've been trying to get all the experience in some of the past levels.

But I haven't had much time/motivation/money for anything else.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, guys. I'll probably stick with just the three I'm playing right now. 

The reason I'm juggling games is I have a habit of playing only one game at a time to completion. There's no problem with that, of course, but whenever I get frustrated or tired of that game, I don't play anything else because I don't feel like starting anything new, and there's no other half-completed games for me to play. So I started viewing gameplay almost like a "chore" when I start to get tired of playing the same game every day, which really doesn't work. At the very least, even if I'm playing only one game, it's nice to be able to fall back on a relaxed, simple game like Super Mario Galaxy (where the objective is "here's a mission, collect the star at the end, it won't take you more than about 10 minutes or so") once in a while.

I'm actually partway through Assassin's Creed, but man, it's so freaking hard to get through. I feel like I'm trudging through it. I know ACII is much better (I've played a couple hours of it), but I'm so anal about playing games in a series in order. lol.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 13, 2012)

Just beat Uncharted 3 today. I hate how I was dying so much on normal. I just couldn't pull myself together and I was getting really pissed off. But then again, I'm quitting smoking today, so I wasn't really at my A game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm quitting smoking today.


Best of luck, with that


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But then again, I'm quitting smoking today


Congratulations! Here's hoping you pull through with that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 13, 2012)

Been playing some Borderlands. Just beat Scar for TK and then I quit. Maybe I'll play some God of War Origins tomorrow, iono, one of those series where I couldn't care less if I finish it or not.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 13, 2012)

Been playing Final Fantasy X, finaly got Wakka's Sigal for his best weapon, after days of blitz ball used the reset option to get it faster... ugh so much blitz ball. Now i just need Yuna's, won't be fun, Rikku's possibly less fun, and Kimahira's sigil's, this game is so cruel on the celestial weapons.
kinda burnt me out on FFX so now im playing  Wii Sports, fitness age 35... youch, I demand a recount! Then again might help if it wasn't set for right handed as im left handed....


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2012)

I played some Wind Waker last night. I had previously saved right when getting to the Forsaken Fortress for the second time. I've been able to get from section to section of the outer ring on both floors pretty well but still trying to figure out how to get into the tower. Refuse to use guides but I'll get it eventually. Had a little setback while that hand kept pulling me into the hole and leaving me in the cell but I finally figured that if I just go at it my sword blazing and don't wait right on top of the hole for it to come out (just forget killing it all together) I can at least get past it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 13, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I played some Wind Waker last night. I had previously saved right when getting to the Forsaken Fortress for the second time. I've been able to get from section to section of the outer ring on both floors pretty well but still trying to figure out how to get into the tower. Refuse to use guides but I'll get it eventually. Had a little setback while that hand kept pulling me into the hole and leaving me in the cell but I finally figured that if I just go at it my sword blazing and don't wait right on top of the hole for it to come out (just forget killing it all together) I can at least get past it.


You can parry against the hands, with careful timing..The bow works nicely against them, too.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Prime_Zero said:


> Been playing Final Fantasy X, finaly got Wakka's Sigal for his best weapon, after days of blitz ball used the reset option to get it faster... ugh so much blitz ball. Now i just need Yuna's, won't be fun, Rikku's possibly less fun, and Kimahira's sigil's, this game is so cruel on the celestial weapons.
> kinda burnt me out on FFX so now im playing  Wii Sports, fitness age 35... youch, I demand a recount! Then again might help if it wasn't set for right handed as im left handed....



I am jealous, Wakka's Sigil was the only thing I didn't get in FFX. I gave up after 80 Blitzball matches. Honestly, the rest are easy (so long as you don't screw up Lulu's -_-). But yeah, doing a bajillion damage is awesome.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> the bow works nicely against those hands, too.


Thanks, I hit it with a couple arrows while it was stunned with the sword but that's when it retreated into the hole and I stupidly stood right on top of it to wait for it to come back out ... and ended up getting pulled in by the feet. I think the next time I came up to it with my bow drawn but it grabbed me and pulled me in before I could lock on and fire. I think that's when I decided it was better to stun and move on rather than fight.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 13, 2012)

Scrimmed against another team in LoL and completely decimated them in laning phase. Bo3. Won both with a huge gap.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 14, 2012)

Not much, played a tiny bit of Borderlands, a little bit of Scott Pilgrim vs. The World and some Outland.

I'm kinda debating on going through the Uncharted games again to try and rack up some trophies. Or maybe start God of War 3 even though I never finished Ghost of Sparta (well, I beat it on the PSP anyways). I don't know. Maybe it's because I'm tired, but I just want to play a game where I can sit back on relax.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 14, 2012)

finished final fantasy 7


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 14, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> finished final fantasy 7


Steam version?


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 14, 2012)

i dont know, i downloaded a torrent named: ff7 remake 2012


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 14, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> i dont know, i downloaded a torrent named: ff7 remake 2012


Definitely the Steam version, then.


----------



## emigre (Sep 14, 2012)

I finished Tales of Graces F.

Now I'm fucking around in the post game arc.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> I finished Tales of Graces F.
> 
> Now I'm fucking around in the post game arc.



Is that game good? I was seriously considering picking it up as I love Tales of Vesperia to death.

Also, I been playing some Uncharted 1 on Hard mode and getting treasures. I got 30 so far.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2012)

I achieved first place on the global scoreboard for a particular level in Jet Set Radio. I doubt it will be there for long.

Edit: Just finished Final Fantasy XIII-2 as well.


----------



## emigre (Sep 14, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I finished Tales of Graces F.
> ...



You'll probably like it. ToGf has an excellent battle system. Story is a bit shit but its all about the battle system.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Eh, story was kind of forgettable in Vesperia. I was just a fan of the cutscenes and the anime it had.

Also, I finally just beat Uncharted Drakes Fortune on Hard and got all 61/60 treasures. Thank god.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Also, I finally just beat Uncharted Drakes Fortune on Hard and got all 61/60 treasures. Thank god.



Um, I think you're heading into some "uncharted" territory with that fraction there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I finally just beat Uncharted Drakes Fortune on Hard and got all 61/60 treasures. Thank god.
> ...



A+

But no, there's a hidden relic in each of the games, that doesn't count as a treasure in the inventory. It's just an egg that's shaped like the eggs from Jak and Daxter. They count towards the achievement though.


----------



## pubert09 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beat Final Fantasy 13-2. What a twist ending. I was pissed at first but then came to realize that it really is a good ending.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 15, 2012)

Snuck up on a Frost Dragon in Skyrim, and killed it in 2 hits with a dagger. My character's life is now complete.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Snuck up on a Frost Dragon in Skyrim, and killed it in 2 hits with a dagger. My character's life is now complete.



I heard sneaking in the game makes it broken. Personally, I just like going around the land searching for dragons and just taking them out with Arrows, no magic.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 15, 2012)

achieved every achievment in final fantasy 7


----------



## thiefb0ss (Sep 15, 2012)

I started a new game of DooM 2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > Snuck up on a Frost Dragon in Skyrim, and killed it in 2 hits with a dagger. My character's life is now complete.
> ...



Sneak arrows are just as broken. It's what I play as.

Actually most everything in that game is broken once you reach a certain level. But it's a fucking single player RPG so who gives a shit what's unbalanced for players and what's not.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sneak arrows are just as broken. It's what I play as.
> 
> Actually most everything in that game is broken once you reach a certain level. But it's a fucking single player RPG so who gives a shit what's unbalanced for players and what's not.


A lot of people have told me this, but I've yet to see it. x30 backstab + Shadow Warrior is pretty broken, but sneaking with arrows normally tends to just get me caught, unless I'm in some ridiculous position that I got to by jumping vertically up a wall. Then again, I'm obsessed with not "wasting" Daedric arrows, so my quiver's normally stocked with iron. Any particular perk setup?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > ouch123 said:
> ...



I don't do any sneaking. I just use regular brute force to take down dragons.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 17, 2012)

finished okamiden, now i´m going to get okami for wii.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 17, 2012)

Beat Uncharted 2 (again) but this time on Hard, and got all 101/100 treasures.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool, im guessing you have Final Fantasy 7 on pc, wish it would go up for sell on steam, would be the top bought game of all time for steam if it did I bet lol. I was going to play FF7 on the pc to but I currently have no gaming remote for the pc and no money to buy one... Grats on the achievments for it though man.

I tryed to beat Uncharted 2 once... but it was uncharted so I kept getting lost.....

Beat finaly Fantasy X with all summonings and all Celestial weapons, did the fast lvl up at the monster arena thank god I stopped and continued on with the game as I was more then over powered enough with each character having around 3 spear area's of other characters. Aside from all the Aeon smashing it was a fast game, only made it up to around 70k dmg with tidus and lulu though... found my Aoen's useless from all the lvling ahahaha.

Was going to start Final Fantasy 7 for the pc, but no controller for my pc and the games a big annoying to play with no toggle...
So it was between Pokemon black/white which I never played... cause honestly after the remake of gold and silver it was like the pokemon games hit perfection and there was no reason to ever play anther. 

So Started playing Wild Arms 5, doing a new game + and find it pretty darn easy with all my old items and cash....might end it breezing through it fast. Up to the point where im in the next town, just found the golem hunter's badge and now must go to the mine up north to find the moon Mirror, and return before night.  To save the wrongly accused golem hunters life before his hanging. "gasping" will I be able to make it in time!... oh crap its night now isn't it.. guess not.. oh well.... guess it means I can keep his badge? 

Oddly I think the graphics from Wild Arms 4, are a bit nicer and better than on Wild Arms 5.... other than characters/sprites every thing else has a playstaion 1 graphic feel to it... odd as its a 2007 game.... ah well.. its a great  game any how


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 17, 2012)

Prime_Zero said:


> I tryed to beat Uncharted 2 once... but it was uncharted so I kept getting lost.....



How do you get lost in an Uncharted game??? I mean, it's straight forward. There's no multiple paths or anything you can take. Hell even in Uncharted 3 where you're in the desert, you can just go anywhere you want and you'd still be going in the right direction.

But I restarted Uncharted 2, going to go through it on Crushing mode this time.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 17, 2012)

I haven't touched le video games in over a week.



> How do you get lost in an Uncharted game??? I mean, it's straight forward. There's no multiple paths or anything you can take. Hell even in Uncharted 3 where you're in the desert, you can just go anywhere you want and you'd still be going in the right direction.
> 
> But I restarted Uncharted 2, going to go through it on Crushing mode this time.


Maybe he got stuck at a puzzle, or maybe the game is broken. Gosh, why do you have to be so mean.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 17, 2012)

ojsinnerz. said:


> I haven't touched le video games in over a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol how was that being mean? That was being truthful. If I lied, now THAT would be mean. And again, the game gives you hints on where to go. And if they did get stuck, they should have just used a guide or something. The Uncharted series really is a game that you need to experience, for the visuals, voice acting, and story. It's really like playing one long movie, but it's great. It's an experience.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 17, 2012)

ojsinnerz. said:


> Maybe he got stuck at a puzzle, or maybe the game is broken. Gosh, why do you have to be so mean.


He was just asking a question and pointing out why he didn't understand why he would get lost. I don't see anything mean about it, and this is ShadowSoldier we're talking about.

I kid, ShadowSoldier, I kid.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been playing some of Black Mesa recently. really quite good but the first person platforming is fucking awful. Also the excessive amount of crouch jumping is a bit silly.

Also I picked up Kingdoms of Amalur again. Never finished the game with my first character and I'm now like 20+ hours in. My main complaint is that it's really quite repetitive, literally every quest is either item fetching or killing monsters. But this seems to be the issue with massive open world RPGs and I can deal with a bit of repetition now and then, so long as I take breaks.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 17, 2012)

On Skyward Sword, I beat the first 3 dungeons and



Spoiler



defeated the Imprisoned for the first time


and I gotta say, I now sort of understand why people got pissed off at this point. You're basically left with an extremely vague fetch-quest that amounts to "comb every area of one of the places that you ALREADY spent a few hours of the game in to find a nondescript piece of junk, with no hints as to where it is at all." At least in previous Zeldas (and Metroids), when you had to go back to previously visited areas without any direction, it was pretty easy to figure out where to go, since it consisted of just using new items to open up areas that you couldn't before, but this has none of that (save one bomb wall that led to a chest with rupees). I hope this doesn't last forever. Normally I'm against it, but I seriously might just Google the item's location and just get it over with...

/rant


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 17, 2012)

I tried to do a no-death, legendary run using Riven in League of Legends. Miserably failed.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> On Skyward Sword, I beat the first 3 dungeons and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what item are you talking about? Usually when you were looking for an item or a new path you had to dows to find it


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 17, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> what item are you talking about? Usually when you were looking for an item or a new path you had to dows to find it


I'm looking for



Spoiler



the windmill propeller in Faron Woods


and there's no dowsing option for it, for some reason.



Spoiler



And yes, I did talk to all the appropriate people in Skyloft (Gaepora in the school, and Kukiel's father by the windmill) beforehand


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> > what item are you talking about? Usually when you were looking for an item or a new path you had to dows to find it
> ...


Do you have any 



Spoiler



ancient flowers? You need one to _repair _a relationship. You're also cold on the location, not _hot._


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 17, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Do you have any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured it out about an hour ago. Thanks. 


Spoiler



whenever I talked to Fi after talking to Kukiel's father, she said I should look for the rotor down on the surface (and I could've sworn it said Faron Woods, but I guess not), so I was confused).


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 17, 2012)

reached 200 hours in shin megami tensei devil survivor 2


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 17, 2012)

Did a little Rhythm Heaven for Wii but only managed to get a couple of high scores (Still HATE that monkey clock)

Also played a little Skyward Sword. Starting from the entrance of Eldin I got to what I assume is the door of the temple (Where you have to collect the pieces of the key to get in.) but at that point I decided it was too late, saved, turned it off and went to bed. Also hit my 600 rupie limit for the first time in the game. Figure the first thing I'm gonna be doing when I get to play again is some shopping.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Also hit my 600 rupie limit for the first time in the game. Figure the first thing I'm gonna be doing when I get to play again is some shopping.


If I may make a suggestion, I would use some of those rupees on extra wallets. Things can get pretty expensive later on.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 18, 2012)

Caved in and began Ys Seven even though I have yet to complete Origin, and beat the first boss.
THIS GAME IS RABU


----------



## ilman (Sep 18, 2012)

Beat the final fantasy demo for the first time, completely forgot I downloaded it.


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2012)

I've just beaten Shadow Wars: Ghost Recon. An excellent game.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 18, 2012)

Played some master quest starting from the entrance of the Forest Temple. Got to the boss of that temple and took down his horse fairly easily but me and two bottled fairies got OWNED ... TWICE ... by the rider. Just couldn't get the timing right playing tennis with his projectiles when they keep getting faster.

After that switched to some Super Paper Mario. (A game I forgot to list before.) Got from 1-2 to 2-2. Took me a while to get used to the idea that I have a list of items I can work with but finally remembered and broke down and used a couple mushroom shakes once my life started getting low. I'm also fairly good about flipping into 3D to look for things but I don't really ever remember to use the pixii to reveal hidden stuff unless I'm in a situation where something reminds me that that's even possible.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

I got to the ancient Cistern in Skyward Sword yesterday, and I acquired the Boost Ball in Metroid Prime 2 (in Prime Trilogy) today.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 18, 2012)

got okami for wii


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, I totally forgot! I've made over 2,700 posts on an obscure gaming forum called GBATemp.

You've probably never heard of it. But does that count?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 19, 2012)

Did something I told myself I'd never do and went to a goddamned midnight release.  Borderlands 2 is worth the self-loathing.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 19, 2012)

Started playing Borderlands 2!


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 19, 2012)

PRE-ORDERED BORDERLANDS 2


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Oh, I totally forgot! I've made over 2,700 posts on an obscure gaming forum called GBATemp.
> 
> You've probably never heard of it. *But does that count?*


It has to do with gaming, so no


Attila13 said:


> Started playing Borderlands 2!


I was going to post this, but I have been too busy playing the game since like 5 hours ago


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 19, 2012)

Tore into Borderlands 2 last night.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2012)

Playing through Uncharted 2 on Crushing mode. I got up to the chapter where you come out of the mountains, and the village is under attack.

I would play more but my sleep schedule has been screwed that I've been getting like no sleep, and I want to break it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 19, 2012)

-Acquired the Super Missiles in Metroid Prime 2

-Got through the Ancient Cistern in Skyward Sword

-Got to world 6-AirShip in New Super Mario Bros. Wii (2-player co-op with my GF)


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 19, 2012)

Started playing Tsukihime for the first time since I got people in VN communities annoying me about it.


----------



## emigre (Sep 19, 2012)

I sold my copy of OoT and this marked my acceptance that I really don't like the LoZ series.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

emigre said:


> I sold my copy of OoT and this marked my acceptance that I really don't like the LoZ series.



TBH Ocarina of Time has aged rather poorly and there are much better games to play since it.

Admittedly though I think there are much better franchises that do what Zelda does but with a lot more and a lot better.

But on the topic, I was playing Binding of Isaac during a power outage. I got pretty far and had a good build but I died. I know, twist ending.


----------



## emigre (Sep 19, 2012)

I played so many fucking Zelda titles and just got bored shitless with all of them.

NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

emigre said:


> I played so many fucking Zelda titles and just got bored shitless with all of them.
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!



Darksiders master race represent.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 19, 2012)

finished Metroid : other M


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TBH Ocarina of Time has aged rather poorly and there are much better games to play since it.


As much as I like it, there's no denying that it's been outdone by every 3D Zelda that's followed it. That said, I really like it for it's pick-up-an-play aspect. Not just because there's a 3DS version, but because it's the simple and straightforward, and I can easily do an "OoT Run" whenever I want to just take a break from other games, and be done with it in 3 or 4 days (without devoting that much time to it, either). The 3DS version simply enhanced this aspect, to me.

That said, i don't really think it aged poorly. Sure, it has a terrible frame-rate, but I think it's still fully playable and enjoyable compared to more modern games (even according to a friend who's just now playing it for the first time).


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 19, 2012)

for me , its the best fps for the wii, i´ve completed every metroid game but never completed metroid fusion


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 19, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> for me , its the best fps for the wii, i´ve completed every metroid game but never completed metroid fusion


Too bad you couldn't move during the FPS sequences. -_-

You should finish off Metroid Fusion. It's oh-so-linear, but it's a great game.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 19, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's oh-so-linear.


So true. So true. It was the first Metroid game I played where there was someone telling me what to do. I'm sure if I had played Prime first it wouldn't have seemed so bad.  (I'd at least be used to suggested objectives). It left me thinking "Where are the good old-school gaming days where it was actually a challenge?" Not that it's a bad game. I actually liked it ... but it just wasn't quite what I expected from a Metroid game at that point.

Anyway, as for me ...
Played some Mario Galaxy. Completed a Galaxy (6 stars). On this game I'm trying to systematically complete all stars available from each Galaxy before moving on to another (Going back for comets, of course). I've had enough stars to go to the final battle with Bowser for a while but I want to save that for last. I had a similar strategy with Galaxy 2 only to find that some of the comets/galaxies were not even available until after that point so we'll see how that goes. I still have a lot of "completed" galaxies without the crown symbol in the first Galaxy.

Also played some 4 Swords. My main accomplishment here was *I actually saved my progress*. I've started this game so many times but just for short spurts. Lately, though, had been reluctant to start because I have to drag through the introduction that I have no way to skip through and (Here's the main point) I had never figured out how to save. I'd always figured it would be made available at some future point. (I had never actually gotten to where you cross that first river through the underground tunnel before so that's not saying much) This time I was just being sloppy and playing carelessly and for the first time I actually died ... and lo and behold ... it asked me if I wanted to save. I happily said "yes" but I'm sure there has to be another way to save other than killing myself.

Also, adding on to my previous post, I don't remember exactly which day it was but I forgot to mention that I finally beat the Master Quest Forest Temple on OoT.


----------



## emigre (Sep 19, 2012)

Got round to having a second playthrough of Catherine.

I got the true cheater ending.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 19, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> So true. So true. It was the first Metroid game I played where there was someone telling me what to do. I'm sure if I had played Prime first it wouldn't have seemed so bad.  (I'd at least be used to suggested objectives). It left me thinking "Where are the good old-school gaming days where it was actually a challenge?" Not that it's a bad game. I actually liked it ... but it just wasn't quite what I expected from a Metroid game at that point.


Metroid Fusion was my first Metroid game, so it didn't bother me. It wasn't until I played Zero Mission (shortly followed by Super Metroid) that I really understood what Fusion was missing. Even so, it's still one of my favorite games to just pick up and blaze through in a day or so (I must've beaten fusion 15-20 times or more, no exaggeration).


Maxternal said:


> Anyway, as for me ...
> Played some Mario Galaxy. Completed a Galaxy (6 stars). On this game I'm trying to systematically complete all stars available from each Galaxy before moving on to another (Going back for comets, of course). I've had enough stars to go to the final battle with Bowser for a while but I want to save that for last. I had a similar strategy with Galaxy 2 only to find that some of the comets/galaxies were not even available until after that point so we'll see how that goes. I still have a lot of "completed" galaxies without the crown symbol in the first Galaxy.


Funny... that's basically what I'm doing. I'm on my first run of Super Mario Galaxy right now, and I refuse to continue on to a new galaxy or room until I collect at least all 3 "main" stars from a galaxy (and I jump to do a comet, Luigi, or Hungry Luma level, if I see it). I'm in the bedroom right now, and for the past 3 rooms, I've had enough stars for the boss level from the moment I entered.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 19, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > So true. So true. It was the first Metroid game I played where there was someone telling me what to do. I'm sure if I had played Prime first it wouldn't have seemed so bad.  (I'd at least be used to suggested objectives). It left me thinking "Where are the good old-school gaming days where it was actually a challenge?" Not that it's a bad game. I actually liked it ... but it just wasn't quite what I expected from a Metroid game at that point.
> ...


i never played mario galaxy 1 , only the 2nd.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 19, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> i never played mario galaxy 1 , only the 2nd.


That would drive me nuts (I hate playing games in a series or subseries out of order, even if it's one as simplistic as Mario, lol)


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 19, 2012)

A 2 killstreak in modernware 3.
There wasnt much campers, it was a good day.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 20, 2012)

i got lightning now after 3 hours


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 20, 2012)

got all shines in super mario sushine


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2012)

Just beat Uncharted 2 on Crushing and got the trophy. Thank goodness.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 20, 2012)

Got the platinum trophy in FFXIII-2 bringing the total to 15.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Got the platinum trophy in FFXIII-2 bringing the total to 15.



I'm going for my first one in Uncharted 2, just need the co-op thing, then I get platinum.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 20, 2012)

finished one piece gear spirit


----------



## Depravo (Sep 20, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > Got the platinum trophy in FFXIII-2 bringing the total to 15.
> ...


I got the platinum for the first Uncharted but will probably never get it for 2 or 3 as I just don't have the patience for multi-player trophies.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2012)

Depravo said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Depravo said:
> ...



You don't need multiplayer, just for the co-op, me and Emigre just did it. If you're down I'll help you out, so long as you help me with Borderlands lol, don't want to go through that game alone.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 20, 2012)

Today in gaming I...

- Loaned some PS2 games off a friend and thus began playing Max Payne 1+2.
- Paid for the rest of my new Tau army.
- Painted the base layers for the amethyst style crystaline armour on my Tau Devilfish transport and the emerald green on the secondary panels. All I need is a touch of white for the highlights and Purity Seal varnish to complete it. Will post pics later.
- Trimmed down my own PS2 collection. It's beyond ridiculous and half of these will never see the light of day. Plus I need money. So I'm selling a tonne of PS2 games tomorrow.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 21, 2012)

Started Torchlight 2 !


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 21, 2012)

I accomplished... nothing. For once. I didn't play any video games today, and I wasn't even trying to do that.

I'm pretty freaking proud of myself.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2012)

Platinum Uncharted 2
Beat the bird in Rayman Origins in the second world
Found that safe where you find the broken Claptrap in Borderlands and beat it.
Got to that Symphony world in KH3D

Maybe I'll go through some Torchlight 2 tomorrow, not sure yet. I already have it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 21, 2012)

Forgot to mention, took down the second boss in Ys Seven day before yesterday, forget its name, its that huge bug boss.
While an awesome battle, I can't help but feel that the bosses in this game feel kind of easy compared to the ones in Oath in Felghana, or maybe I am just not that far into the game yet, dunno.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 21, 2012)

I posted the 500th reply in this thread and won a pokemon tournament at a game store.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bought the last paints I need to complete my Tau army's colour scheme, along with the varnish I need to finish off the crystaline effect on the amethyst armour. I've also decided to paint my Crisis Suit Commander in the colours of my signature below, the purple background with the white flowers a la 'Zipang' of the Ace Combat series.

Trimmed down my PS2 collection since half of them are either finished or just plain unlikely to be played.

Found my PS1 memory card so I can get round to finishing Final Fantasy 8 and 9.

Tried and failed to find my PSP charge cable so I could continue with Final Fantasy 5 and 6.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 21, 2012)

I got some more Wind Waker in.
Finally got to the top of the tower in the Forsaken Fortress. (I had totally forgotten that I could float with the deku leaf  . That was easy once that clicked for me.) From that point it was
cut scene
boss battle (after switching through half my weapons trying to find the right one with the giant the bird's head staring at me from the end of the platform.)
cut scene
short walk
cut scene
able to play again, but my kids had fallen asleep watching so I thought I should do the same.
(Not that there's anything wrong with that, don't get me wrong. The story is one of the great things about Zelda games for me. It just so happened to take up half of my play time this time around.)

Oh, and I actually killed the hand this time. It was rather accidental, actually. I just happened to move from one side of the room to the other enough times and had to go through him to do it, stunning him the sword each time. He just happened to die in one of those passes.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 21, 2012)

In Skyward Sword, I bought the last item pouch expansion, upgraded the slingshot to the scattershot, and acquired the clawshots.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 21, 2012)

Had a kick ass drunken gaming session playing Borderlands 2 last night with two randoms that ended up on my friends list after 3 hours of kicking ass.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 21, 2012)

Started Torchlight 2, 2 hours later abandoned it. Probably 'cos I've only just played the first one.

For some reason put in 7 hours of Borderlands 2 even though I'm not into it...wtf?

Finished Black Mesa, well what was there to finish.

All in all a productive day of game playing.

EDIT: Might play some more BL2 now I'm drunk.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 21, 2012)

Finished Final Fantasy III, moving on to Final Fantasy V


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 21, 2012)

Got my "Stand Alone" Male Mage from level 6 to 24 in DFO (and still playing)


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Shot a hella lotta bunnies in the face with plungers today.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2012)

Just beat Rayman Origins. Then got the last tooth and went through the Land of the Livid Dead, fuck I hate that world. Hardest world I think I've ever played in a video game.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 21, 2012)

finishied ôkami


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2012)

Now I'm thinking of playing Okami. Is the Wii port good or at least doable??


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 21, 2012)

soulx said:


> Now I'm thinking of playing Okami. Is the Wii port good or at least doable??



All in all I'd say the port is tops. Hardly feels like a port at all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Today I've been pulling some trains in L2 on Forge of Gods with a team of two Spellhowlers and one Necromancer. I'm a Warlord, that's what I do.

Long live AoE attacks - the more mobs on your back the merrier.



soulx said:


> Now I'm thinking of playing Okami. Is the Wii port good or at least doable??


It's better than the PS2 version, if that's what you're asking. The Wiimote was made for games like that one.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just beat Rayman Origins. Then got the last tooth and went through the Land of the Livid Dead, fuck I hate that world. Hardest world I think I've ever played in a video game.



I feel your pain. For all I care, that level is impossible without resorting to cheating/voodoo trickery.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Just beat Rayman Origins. Then got the last tooth and went through the Land of the Livid Dead, fuck I hate that world. Hardest world I think I've ever played in a video game.
> ...



Dude if it wasn't for the quick deaths and not having to start over from the beginning of the level, I would have smashed my controller. Like I swear, sometimes it was luck if I was making a jump or something. I mean, I'd be doing the exact same things, but sometimes I wouldn't jump far enough or something, and it got infuriating. At least I got a gold trophy for it.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> Now I'm thinking of playing Okami. Is the Wii port good or at least doable??


its very good,principally the wii remote use


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm thinking of playing Okami. Is the Wii port good or at least doable??
> ...



The combat is diarrhea in a cup though and the painting doesn't nearly work as good as it should. I mean it's the fucking Wii, I should be able to paint perfectly.

I've heard on all accounts that the PS2 version is better.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The combat is diarrhea in a cup though and the painting doesn't nearly work as good as it should. I mean it's the fucking Wii, I should be able to paint perfectly.
> 
> I've heard on all accounts that the PS2 version is better.


And this, ladies and gentlemen is ANOTHER unexpected, original post from Guild, with an anti-Nintendo unbiased opinion we couldn't possibly imagine he would have!



Spoiler



Not really.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



That depends on the persons setup. It works perfectly for me and I haven't had any trouble whatsoever.

Anyways, just beat Sledge and got the artifact in Borderlands 1. I hate that I got addicted to this game, but I want to play BL2, but when I get to it, it's going to be too late for me to fully enjoy it unless I play with someone new or my friend or something 

I might give L.A. Noire a shot tonight, who knows.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention I finally beat Find Mii twice and unlocked Find Mii too. I'm already at the final battle on that, too.

Today, I beat NSMBWii on co-op. I'll probably go back and collect all the star coins sometime to unlock that... "bonus," but not now. I need a break from Mario games with poor controls.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally got around to beating Circle of the Moon. I have way too many games saved at the last stage/boss.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 22, 2012)

Ranked Top 50 in the world with Christie Monteiro in Tekken Tag 2 on xbox


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The combat is diarrhea in a cup though and the painting doesn't nearly work as good as it should. I mean it's the fucking Wii, I should be able to paint perfectly.
> ...



In all honesty literally every single time I said "I don't like Okami", I get asked "What console did you play it on?" I say "Wii" and they go "That's why".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 22, 2012)

...So is Okami on Wii good or not? I mean, if it's really as bad as Guild is saying, I could always just emulate it. But I've read elsewhere that it's actually a very good port.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> In all honesty literally every single time I said "I don't like Okami", I get asked "What console did you play it on?" I say "Wii" and they go "That's why".


Maybe you should play it on a different console then?


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 22, 2012)

Started to play Torchlight 1 with the mage character and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 22, 2012)

Finished story mode of Jet Set Radio (PSN).


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



PS2 version>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Wii version

I found the motion induced controls of the Wii version to be irritating and the painting is poor considering the control scheme. The Wii version  is doable but I have a PS2 and Wii so I have a choice.

But let's just berate Guild instead, Tis more fun.


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2012)

I've started playing Super Mario Sunshine and I'm not enjoying it. I usually like Mario platformers but Sunshine isn't doing anything for me.


----------



## Arras (Sep 22, 2012)

I have to say the motion controls in Okami are completely unnecessary and I'd have preferred a button to attack instead of wiggling... But I still loved the game. I never tried the PS2 version though.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 22, 2012)

After being apart from mg Ps3 for 10 months, I had to restart  all games, just killed Mikhail in Gta4


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just finished Assassin's Creed 2 (blog shall come soon). Great game and huge improvement over the first one although the DLC missions (Sequence 12 and 13) are pretty shit.

I'm not digging the whole sci-fi story either, Desmond can go fuck himself. Ezio's story is much more interesting than this random shit involving the _Gods_.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought the Wii Version of Okami was best. The only thing I didn't like was the waggling attack, but the painting and everything else worked perfectly for me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> Just finished Assassin's Creed 2 (blog shall come soon). Great game and huge improvement over the first one although the DLC missions (Sequence 12 and 13) are pretty shit.
> 
> I'm not digging the whole sci-fi story either, Desmond can go fuck himself. Ezio's story is much more interesting than this random shit involving the _Gods_.



Good news for you, is that it doesn't involve any Gods or shit, just "the ones who came first". Also, you'll start to hate Ezio very quick. In the second one, I loved the ending for it, I thought it was amazing. But as the series went on, Ezio just became a horrible character and at the end of Revelations, in short, Ezio basically just says:



Spoiler



Fuck it, I'm not dealing with this shit anymore. I'm not gonna try and figure it out. I'm just gonna get everything ready for Desmond



But seriously, the whole story of AC is that the Templars [Abstergo] want all the pieces of Eden so they can launch a satellite or something in space so they can control everybody.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 22, 2012)

Today in gaming I....

- Painted my first Tau Fire Warrior, his Devilfish transport, and a Crisis Battlesuit. The Fire Warrior has emerald green clothing covered in amethyst purple armour plates and an ice white pulse rifle. The Devilfish APC has the amethyst purple on the main plates, emerald green on secondary areas like the engine housings, and ice white on the weapons systems and sensor arrays. The Crisis Battlesuit is currently leading my army, so for him I did a little something special. Amethyst armour with emerald secondary, but the armour is marked with purple and white flower petals a la my signature. Aside from needing to glue his arm back on (was like that when I got it, I have no glue), it looks AWESOME. I used a special technique I created to give the amethyst armour a genuine crystaline appearance, with different shades across the entire panel on which is it used, then varnished to make it shine. I can post pics tomorrow if you like.

- I sorted my PS2 collection into alphabetical order.

- I considered starting on the Tomb Raider game a friend loaned me, but I got fixated on painting and kinda forgot, so the PS2 has been on DVD duty all day with House season 4 on as background noise.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 22, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...



I enjoyed the shit out of L.A. Noire.  Just had to play it in chunks though...  I took a break and played something else after each change of desks so as to not get burned out from the pointing and clicking.

Played through the first Borderlands a handful of times and am digging Borderlands 2.  More guns.  More enemy types.  More dirty jokes.  More pop-culture references.


----------



## nachoscool (Sep 23, 2012)

JET SET RADIO!!!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2012)

Just beat the "Warrior" on Borderlands 2

I find it very disturbing that my bro and I are both over level 30 and still have yet to find an orange coloured weapon...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Beat Super Mario 3d Land
Also completed getting all the gold coins\flags on all the Normal Levels. maybe one of these days I'll fully complete it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 24, 2012)

Started Disaster: Day of Crisis (Wii). Visually, it sucks. Looks like a PS2 game. The story and dialogue seems pretty shitty too (YOU CAN'T SAVE EVERYONE!). Gameplay is still a mixed bag, though. As long as you don't take the game too seriously and treat it as you would watching a B movie with friends, I'm sure you can garner some enjoyment out of it.

Also played more Skyward Sword (Wii). I just reached the Fire Sanctuary.

Played Smash Bros. Brawl too. Decided to finally tackle the Subspace Emissary.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally got my players to level 30 in Xenoblade. But then I felt discouraged when I passed a bird on level 79, i was like "what?!!"
oh well, it's getting interesting. 



soulx said:


> Also played more Skyward Sword (Wii). I just reached the Fire Sanctuary.



Did you like the music score for Eldin Volcano? I thought it was...too silly.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 24, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Did you like the music score for Eldin Volcano? I thought it was...too silly.


I know you're not asking me, but personally I liked it. It was quirky for sure, but I liked it.


----------



## pubert09 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just finished a bunch more goals for Rock Band 3 for Pro Bass and Vocals


----------



## Icealote (Sep 24, 2012)

Completed Persona 3 Portable. Did what everyone said. Thor with most stats maxed with thunder reign and spell master. Boss was a breeze. Party consisted of MC, Yukari, Ahikiho, Mitsuru at level 80. Such a disappointing ending


----------



## emigre (Sep 24, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Completed Persona 3 Portable. Did what everyone said. Thor with most stats maxed with thunder reign and spell master. Boss was a breeze. Party consisted of MC, Yukari, Ahikiho, Mitsuru at level 80. Such a disappointing ending



That's why you play P3: The Answer


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 24, 2012)

Rage Quit "Ultimate Spider Man" last night due to being blinded none stop in game from the sun, unable to fix this guessing its my tv and there is no fix for it. Same issue at night only almost every thing is black and only game I have lighting issues with on my tv.

Figured id give it anther shot as I don't like to Rage Quit, got stuck on the venom race where I chase a boss, get to close and he tosses you out of range, and restart. After a hour of this I final made it passed him to a horrible and annoying boss fight to kill him before he kills spider man. Game froze on me this being the second time, and no not in the same place... Rage Quit again...

Started playing Resident Evil 4 on Game cube as im in the halloween mood using my Wii to play it, found all my game save files there but 1... Resident evil 4 save file is gone?!?!?!? now I must play through fresh.... finding it kinda hard as its been a while sense ive played a fresh RE4 game. Takes several shots to kill and head shots do nothing... NOTHING!  all that hard work to unlock every thing gone 

Thinking of giving Ultimate Spider Man anther chance now as im getting a butt kicking in RE4 ....  that or playing a easier game cube game to help break me into the Game Cube controller....

Now thinking of Playing Pokemong Black or white as ive never played it before.....


Feeling kinda confused on what game I should play to behonest... nothing is sticking.. I just can't get any any game right now....

((- Top runners up is  -))

Ultimate spider man - First game sense I was a teen to make me rage quit, though this is mainly do to having issues seeing I suppose and game freezing.

Resident Evil 4 - My butt is kinda hurting from the kicking im getting in the game, save file of fully unlocked game gone  

Pokemon Black - Never played it before

Luigi's Mansion - Good warm up for playing Resident Evil 4.

I freaking loved "Skyward sword" I was a bit unsure about it being good, but it turned out to be yet anther great Zelda game. Seems no matter how bad other games get all the Zelda games come out solid gold in the end. Also got the Wii mote with mine luckly as some games require Wii plus? lame!  Could use a gold Wii nunchuck to match though instead of white. 

How is Xenoblade? I have a bit of cash to buy a game and ive been wondering if I should get it, or wait till it hits 20 bucks or less  as I don't have much cash.

Never got into the Persona games....


----------



## Icealote (Sep 24, 2012)

emigre said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > Completed Persona 3 Portable. Did what everyone said. Thor with most stats maxed with thunder reign and spell master. Boss was a breeze. Party consisted of MC, Yukari, Ahikiho, Mitsuru at level 80. Such a disappointing ending
> ...




D: People tell me that but I dont want to buy a PS2 just to experience the proper ending or understand it  I'll have to youtube it lol


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 24, 2012)

Icealote said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Icealote said:
> ...


How powerful is your computer? You could emulate it. AFAIK the PS2 Persona's aren't too cpu or graphically intensive and therefore don't require top of the line computers. I can(well, could.) emulate both games very well, though I didn't continue playing due to the possibility of Ghostlight bringing JRPG's to PC, and me hoping one of em is Persona 4(Hopefully, the Vita version.)


----------



## emigre (Sep 24, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Ghostlight are a European publisher. Atlus are the Japanese devs. Though to be honest with you, you shold just emulate the game on your PC. I can't see Atlus going down the PC route anytime soon.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 25, 2012)

Going through Uncharted 3 on Hard and getting all the treasures. Though I found out that I somehow missed the Strange Relic which pisses me off. But right now I'm aboard the Pirate's Ship. Probably the hardest part in the game for me, I hate the armored fuckers who just don't die.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)

Myself :
Just played a REALLY quick round of Super Mario Bros. (NES VC version.) Only got from 1-1 to 2-1 before I had to get up and do other stuff.
Also played a SIMILAR round of Mario Kart 64. Barely started the 4th race on a Mushroom Cup grand prix when I again had to get up and get other stuff done.
(didn't really get anywhere.)

Other than that, though, I taught my 3-year-old to play Mario 64. (This I actually DO consider an accomplishment)
He's still not that coordinated at it but didn't do that bad considering it was his first time really playing.
(He loves watching ME play so usually just hands the controls back to me when I have tried before.)



Spoiler: My son's previous "gaming" experience.



Need for Speed : Nitro with the driving assistance on. (just hold A)
Pocoyo Racing (just hold the wiimote)

In both cases you make it to the end (albeit in last place and crashing against the sides of the track a bit) without really doing anything so it doesn't really count.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 25, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Myself :
> Just played a REALLY quick round of Super Mario Bros. (NES VC version.) Only got from 1-1 to 2-1 before I had to get up and do other stuff.
> Also played a SIMILAR round of Mario Kart 64. Barely started the 4th race on a Mushroom Cup grand prix when I again had to get up and get other stuff done.
> (didn't really get anywhere.)
> ...


You're a good dad. 

Anyway, I grabbed a copy of Rayman 3D yesterday. Played a bit of it, and it's a pretty cool game so far with a catchy soundtrack. I'm debating whether to continue, or to go ahead and play through the DSi version of the original Rayman, first.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Myself :
> ...




I've been looking for that game. Can't find it anywhere other than online.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 25, 2012)

Starting playing SMT: Strange Journey.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I've been looking for that game. Can't find it anywhere other than online.


I was lucky enough to find it at GameStop for $20, used ($18 with a PowerUp Pro membership). Much better deal online, though. It's something like $10 on Amazon. I just felt too lazy to order anything online, and I was only a few points away from getting a $25 off coupon.


----------



## emigre (Sep 25, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Myself :
> Just played a REALLY quick round of Super Mario Bros. (NES VC version.) Only got from 1-1 to 2-1 before I had to get up and do other stuff.
> Also played a SIMILAR round of Mario Kart 64. Barely started the 4th race on a Mushroom Cup grand prix when I again had to get up and get other stuff done.
> (didn't really get anywhere.)
> ...



Funnily enough I got my nephew, who is also three,  playing Super Mario  Sunshine.

@[member='xwatchmanx'], I thought Rayman 2 was a meh game a decade ago and I can't say I tempted to give a go again. However I would recommend playing the original Rayman. I had the PSX version all those years and I say its a good game. I replayed it last year and still thought the game was really good. Though I'd say Rayman Origins is far superior to it.

@[member='Hyro-Sama'], FUCK YEAH!


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Myself :
> ...


do you like smt strange journey?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> @[member='xwatchmanx'], I thought Rayman 2 was a meh game a decade ago and I can't say I tempted to give a go again. However I would recommend playing the original Rayman. I had the PSX version all those years and I say its a good game. I replayed it last year and still thought the game was really good. Though I'd say Rayman Origins is far superior to it.


I just bought the DSi version of the original Rayman on the 3DS eShop. I'm going to play through that first. I'm really looking forward to playing Origins once I'm done with these two games, but I'm waiting for the 3DS version to hit the US (this November). And I can grab Legends whenever I get a Wii U.


----------



## emigre (Sep 25, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> do you like smt strange journey?



FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 25, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Starting playing SMT: Strange Journey.


SMT RPG MASTER RACE
Enjoy it, its fucking amazing!

iprefernocturnebecausedemifiend

Also, begun my second western visual novel: Don't take it personally babe, it just ain't your story.
Its a spiritual sequel of sorts to Digital: A Love Story. Pretty interesting read.
Planning to begin reading Analogue: A Hate Story later. We need more western visual novels seriously, this stuff is good D :


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Get the 360 version of the game. The 3DS version based off the demo, doesn't do it justice.


Is there any difference in gameplay or the amount of content? Cuz that's really all I care about.


----------



## emigre (Sep 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Get the 360 version of the game. The 3DS version based off the demo, doesn't do it justice.
> ...



Origins suits a television more than a small screen. A problem with the 3DS version is that Rayman is really small. Which you won't have with the console version. I think its similar to the issue what MGS3 had, where the 3DS screen just wasn't big enough to fit all that detail in. To put it simply, I'd say the console version it more cohesive than the 3DS version. I think the critic response to the 3DS version is nowhere near as good as the console or Vita version.


----------



## pasc (Sep 25, 2012)

finished the first Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations Case  Epic. Loved the first games (1>2) howver this game ! Mia ftw. Banned to see how this plays out (also stoked for the 4th one (which I played briefly for a specific hobo persons sake and of course the 5th 3DS entry)




emigre said:


> Origins suits a television more than a small screen. A problem with the 3DS version is that Rayman is really small. Which you won't have with the console version. I think its similar to the issue what MGS3 had, where the 3DS screen just wasn't big enough to fit all that detail in. To put it simply, I'd say the console version it more cohesive than the 3DS version. I think the critic response to the 3DS version is nowhere near as good as the console or Vita version.


Hmm... there might be "a way" to fix this


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Origins suits a television more than a small screen. A problem with the 3DS version is that Rayman is really small. Which you won't have with the console version. I think its similar to the issue what MGS3 had, where the 3DS screen just wasn't big enough to fit all that detail in. To put it simply, I'd say the console version it more cohesive than the 3DS version. I think the critic response to the 3DS version is nowhere near as good as the console or Vita version.


Hm... I'll have to do some thinking about this, then. I'd like to play it on the big screen for the reasons you say, but at the same time, I just hate sitting down to play a 1-player side-scroller when I could do it anywhere on a handheld. Sure, there's multiplayer, but that's what Legends is for.

Anyway, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 25, 2012)

Beat Uncharted 3 on Hard and got 101/100 treasures. Phew. Now to work on Borderlands and go through the Sly collection.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 25, 2012)

beat digimon xros wars blue w/ my friend(he is from japan)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 25, 2012)

Played 4-player New Super Mario Bros. Wii co-op. Was pretty fun.



emigre said:


> Origins suits a television more than a small screen. A problem with the 3DS version is that Rayman is really small. Which you won't have with the console version. I think its similar to the issue what MGS3 had, where the 3DS screen just wasn't big enough to fit all that detail in. To put it simply, I'd say the console version it more cohesive than the 3DS version. I think the critic response to the 3DS version is nowhere near as good as the console or Vita version.


Rayman Origins is better on the 3DS XL than on the 3DS. But I would play it in HD on a big-screen instead of on a small handheld. There's also the issue of the port running at 30FPS instead of 60.

But regarding MGS3, I kind of disagree about the screen not being able to _fit the detail_ in. The port has lots of problems but I thought the game scaled down fine to the handheld screen. Especially in 3D where your viewing area slightly widens and immerses you even more.

@[member='xwatchmanx']
I wouldn't have got Rayman 3D over the other versions (except DS) if I were you. The port has lots of issues including a bad framerate, ghosting, compressed music and sound.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 26, 2012)

soulx said:


> @[member='xwatchmanx']
> I wouldn't have got Rayman 3D over the other versions (except DS) if I were you. The port has lots of issues including a bad framerate, ghosting, compressed music and sound.


Ah. Oh, well. I haven't played any of the other versions, so I don't know what I'm missing. Happiness by ignorance.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 26, 2012)

5 starred some songs in Rock Band Blitz
Got the first page of the Thievius Racoonus in The Sly Collection


No work at the mill again tomorrow so I might stay up late and play some Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## emigre (Sep 26, 2012)

soulx said:


> But regarding MGS3, I kind of disagree about the screen not being able to _fit the detail_ in. The port has lots of problems but I thought the game scaled down fine to the handheld screen. Especially in 3D where your viewing area slightly widens and immerses you even more.



Having played the HD collection version first and than playing the 3DS version, I found the transition of all that detail to a smaller screen genuinely disjointing and at times quite overwhelming. Admittedly I would say that probably has a lot to do with the 3DS version being shoddy. I can't really comment about the 3D because I don't put 3D on, it hurts my eyes.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just started the PC version of Castle Crashers!


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 27, 2012)

Found my old / small memory card with my Resident Evil 4 file on it 

Had started a fresh game and just saved Ashley for the first time, Restarted the game having found my old save back up, didn't want to re unlock every thing, the games going alot faster now as im at the castle now, took me 1 day to get past what took me 2 days to do. While my games fully unlocked im mainly using the Matilda, shot gun if alot get to close, and semi auto sniper rifle. Ah and infinite launcher for bosses.... whaaa... its not cheating to kill them in 1 to 2 hits.... hey I unlocked it.. its my right to use it how I want... 

Killing zombies can wear you out so I eased out of it by playing some Left4Dead 2, had such oddly easy games got bored after a few and stopped playing... seems to be the one day there wasn't none stop specails jumping every one. Was on normal to...

Never herad of Castle Crashers?

And did you mean Borderlands the game ShadowSolider? I love that game if so, got three of the characters maxed level with awsome guns, though the ending of it still leaves me feeling rippted off...

Resident evil 5 is 9.99 on steam... tempted to buy it but... I see nothing in that game I really like... I hate slum's, and there not the good kinda zombies ... again... tempted to let it hit 4.99 some day then buy it.  Must make up mind soon as the sale ends Thursday night/ Friday.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 27, 2012)

I played a bit more of Skyward Sword after taking close to a week's "break" from gaming on consoles. Got to the shipyard in the sand sea. pretty creative idea they got going there (even if I do still wish they would've used Wind Waker styled sailing for controlling the boat)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2012)

Played and Beat Journey - Such a beautiful game.
Got to the Swamp in Sly Cooper 1
Beat the Liger boss in Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## emigre (Sep 27, 2012)

I played Ys Origin and realised my PC is just too shit to run the game.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 27, 2012)

started resident evil 4


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2012)

Just got to #14 in the global rank on Linkin Park - Burn it Down on Rock Band Blitz.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 27, 2012)

Completed Don't take it personally.
THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL. I am mostly neutral towards its message, but its very very interesting. Makes me wonder what the future will be like.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> I can't really comment about the 3D because I don't put 3D on, it hurts my eyes.


Well that sucks. Maybe you just haven't gotten used to it yet. When I first got the 3DS, the 3D hurt my eyes a little bit but it stopped after a couple days or so.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

Finished MGS2 in the morning, started playing MGS3 in the afternoon. Starting to worry that MGS4 is a PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Finished MGS2 in the morning, started playing MGS3 in the afternoon. Starting to worry that MGS4 is a PS3 exclusive.


I feel your pain. Still haven't played MGS4 because it's a PS3 exclusive. Goddamnit Kojima, a PC version wouldn't be difficult.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 27, 2012)

I died.
Thats what I accomplished in gaming today.
Dying.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished MGS2 in the morning, started playing MGS3 in the afternoon. Starting to worry that MGS4 is a PS3 exclusive.
> ...


I still have Ac!d, Ac!d 2 and Portable Ops to start and Peace Walker to finish (near the end though), so I'm nowhere near finishing the entire series. Never got to finish Ghost Babel either - the battery died in my cartridge. Emulation time, methinks.


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 27, 2012)

I clocked Modern Warfare 3.
Took me less than 9 hours.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really comment about the 3D because I don't put 3D on, it hurts my eyes.
> ...


Same here. When I first got it, I played Zelda 3D (one of the most 3D-heavy 3DS games, I believe) for about an hour, and I felt dizzy and had a headache all day. Woke up the next day, I was fine, and never had any problems since.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 27, 2012)

Xenirina said:


> I clocked Modern Warfare 3.
> Took me less than 9 hours.



Took me 5. Lol.


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 27, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Xenirina said:
> 
> 
> > I clocked Modern Warfare 3.
> ...



I'm not the worlds best gamer.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 27, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Xenirina said:
> 
> 
> > I clocked Modern Warfare 3.
> ...


That's why I never cared for CoD. I'm more of a single-player gamer, and CoD's campaigns are so freaking short.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 27, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Xenirina said:
> ...



I know right.
They concentrate more on the multi-player than the actual campaign.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 27, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> I know right.
> They concentrate more on the multi-player than the actual campaign.


I have no problem with online play, but that really seems to have destroyed campaigns in shooters. Ever notice how Halo 2 had this LONG campaign, but Halo 3's was barely 8 hours (maybe less)? And Halo 3 is when Xbox Live really took off (Halo 2 had it, but it wasn't as popular). Halo Reach's campaign wasn't that long either. Gears of War is the only shooter I've played that still makes really long campaigns (I don't play many shooters, so...).


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 27, 2012)

defeated emerald and ruby weapons in ff 7


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > I know right.
> ...



I'd say Gears barely counts as well.

Honestly, my problem with CoD is that the story makes absolutely no sense. Maybe that's just me, but I can't make sense of it. Halo had one big overall story that just fit perfectly. I'm more of a story type guy but CoD just can't do it at all. But then again, in CoD, the story is usually the same in every game.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 27, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...


Still people buy them every single year and I don't really know why.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

Attila13 said:


> Still people buy them every single year and I don't really know why.


Because the multiplayer is fun?


Come on guys, you don't have to turn every FPS discussion into a COD-hate circlejerk.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> > Still people buy them every single year and I don't really know why.
> ...



I wasn't hating it. But hey, that discussion doesn't really belong in this type of thread does it?


----------



## Allura (Sep 27, 2012)

Today I stalked a little yellow rodent. Then I threw balls at it in hopes of capturing it. Did a little victory dance after I caught it. Then went to the gym and took on a leader.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Xenirina said:
> 
> 
> > I clocked Modern Warfare 3.
> ...


Difficulty levels?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 27, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Xenirina said:
> ...



I dont remember.
That game is just sitting on my shelf doing nothing.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Difficulty levels?
> ...


Okay, just thought it might have been 9 hours on "hard" and 5 hours on "normal" or something . . . or visa versa.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 27, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...



I think I did do it on normal or something.


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 28, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Maxternal said:
> ...



9 hours on normal.
I died a lot of the time.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> > Still people buy them every single year and I don't really know why.
> ...


I wasn't hating! 
I myself play CoD. So far MW2 is the best for me.
But for me it isn't worth getting it every year because the Multiplayer is almost the same every time, and this is MY opinion, so please don't attack me with hate comments!
And this is the reason I was wondering on that.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'd say Gears barely counts as well.


Gears 3's campaign was kind of short, but at least it was still substantial enough to warrant paying $60 on its own, as opposed to so many other shooters where it feels like you're paying like $5 for the campaign and $55 for online.



soulx said:


> Because the multiplayer is fun?
> 
> 
> Come on guys, you don't have to turn every FPS discussion into a COD-hate circlejerk.


I was just saying that personally I don't care for it BECAUSE I'm not much of a multiplayer gamer in shooters, that's all. I'm not saying it's BAD if online is the main focus, just that it's not for me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

Defeated Mad Mel in Borderlands - I died so many times, I fucking hate that boss.
Got to the Panda level in Sly Cooper
Played all the songs in Rock Band Blitz
Just did one mission in Mass Effect 2 on hard.

Gonna spend some time playing Tales of the Abyss 3D now.


----------



## Another World (Sep 28, 2012)

full mvs goodset for mvs psp v2.3.1 mod. =)

-another world


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

Been playing Super Smash Bros. Brawl today with the classic controller pro. Since the Wii U won't be GameCube compatible, I figured I'd try to "wean" myself off the beloved GameCube controller now that way I don't get put off my game too much whenever Smash Bros. 4 comes out. I'm slowly getting used to it, and though I still prefer the GCN button layout, the digital triggers work much better for rolling and dodging than the analog triggers on the GCN controller, in my opinion.


----------



## Costello (Sep 28, 2012)

in the middle of my second Skyrim playthrough; (first one was last year, 120-150hours)
I'm taking the game slowly and enjoying it a lot more this time. I particularly appreciate wandering around randomly and discovering all locations around me.
It's a completely different way to play the game and I'm finding a lot of new quests and things I'd never done before.
I love open world games  and I love Skyrim


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

Costello said:


> in the middle of my second Skyrim playthrough; (first one was last year, 120-150hours)
> I'm taking the game slowly and enjoying it a lot more this time. I particularly appreciate wandering around randomly and discovering all locations around me.
> It's a completely different way to play the game and I'm finding a lot of new quests and things I'd never done before.
> I love open world games  and I love Skyrim


I hated Oblivion. There I said it. I never tried Morrowind even though I have installed on my computer through steam, but fuck I love Skyrim. The only thing though is I took so much time off of it that it's hard for me to get back into the game. I just like wandering around the world finding dragons. That's like my favorite thing to do. I don't even know what the story is, and I'm pretty sure I'm doing a quest that's too strong for me at this point. Last time I picked it up, I got my ass handed to me by some Skeleton thing wielding a huuge ass battle axe.


----------



## andy26129 (Sep 28, 2012)

Played some Burnout Legends on Psp, then tried out my new psp game Blades of Dancer.
When to my Wii to play LoZSS, around and hour on Desert ship, played Uncharted 2 for 5 min lol.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> Played some Burnout Legends on Psp, then tried out my new psp game Blades of Dancer.
> When to my Wii to play LoZSS, around and hour on Desert ship, played Uncharted 2 for 5 min lol.



I liked Uncharted 2, except for the ending area of the game. After the train crash. For some reason I just never found that section of the game appealing. I don't know why. Now Uncharted 3, that game just blows me away from beginning to end, I can't think of one part that I didn't like in the game. I guess if I had to be picky, it would be in the level where the ship is sinking, and you gotta take out all of those guys in a ballroom.


----------



## Zaertix (Sep 28, 2012)

Enjoyed some good Torchlight 2 gaming with my good friend. Got through about an hour of the story on Veteran. Much cursing, and gold loss came with such.


----------



## andy26129 (Sep 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> andy26129 said:
> 
> 
> > Played some Burnout Legends on Psp, then tried out my new psp game Blades of Dancer.
> ...


Hey dont read me wrong, Uncharted 2 is awsome, its just I was anticipating my new psp game Blade Dancer, but gosh that is a horrible game in terms of battleing. Gonna play Uncharted 2 tommorow and cant wait for 3.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 28, 2012)

I managed to find my way around the Water Temple in Ocarina of Time 3D after watching a walkthrough. That's actually the first time I've had to consult a walkthrough as of yet.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > andy26129 said:
> ...



Uncharted 3 is like Uncharted 2, but on Steroids. Better story, better gameplay, better graphics, better dialogue, better puzzles and adventure, and the action sequences just make Uncharted 2 look like a bitch.

I have no idea how Naughty Dog did it, but as each installment of Uncharted came out, it just got better and better and better.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 28, 2012)

Started playing the Second Alpha of Hawken!


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 28, 2012)

Beat Resident Evil 4, still a bit creeped out by the game and still the best Resident Evil game to date in my opinion. Though hoping 6 will top it.... after all it has actual zombies in it and not squid people 

Thinking of playing Luigi's mansion on Game cube, though all the talk of Sky Ward Sword and Borderlands is making me want to play one of those... actualy might give pokemon black a try.... ugh so many games so many options....

never heard of Alpha hawken? guessing its a skate board game or something?

ShadowSolider

you hate Oblivion? well trust me you will hate morrowind for sure then,  why do you hate Oblivion? Ive never played Skyrim not enough money for it waiting for it to hit 20 bucks or less on steam so I can afford it. But I know the feeling, its hard to get back into that type of game cause its so huge, once you stop you kinda have to restart.

Also are you playing with others on boarderlands? way more fun when you do better drops to though enimies get toughter for each person added I think, As for mad mel have you ever tryed getting out of the car near the ramp, going to the side there is a spot there the car's can't drive to and you can just snipe from there best way to do it.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 28, 2012)

Prime_Zero said:


> never heard of Alpha hawken? guessing *its a skate board game or something*?


     
Yeah, you're very far from guessing!


Spoiler: Take a look!


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 28, 2012)

Attila13 .... wdf! ...wdf? okay sorry my brain blew a couple of fuses...

How could not know of this game.... im a huge mecha fan so thanks for clearning up this epic horrible mistake, I will now hang my head down in shame for my comment before...
Need to tell my mecha friends about this game.... after the loss of Xsteel and metal rage getting cancled where short of good mech games for sure....

The game doesn't seem to be out yet but im sure it'll be out long before  Mech Warrior 5 or anther Front Mission Evovled...


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 28, 2012)

Prime_Zero said:


> Attila13 .... wdf! ...wdf? okay sorry my brain blew a couple of fuses...
> 
> How could not know of this game.... im a huge mecha fan so thanks for clearning up this epic horrible mistake, I will now hang my head down in shame for my comment before...
> Need to tell my mecha friends about this game.... after the loss of Xsteel and metal rage getting cancled where short of good mech games for sure....
> ...


The game is still in Alpha stage. And only a few who signed up back when it was first announced get the chance to test it from the Alpha to the final release!
The game will be out in 74 days and it will be a Free2Play game! 

But you can get all this info on their main site!


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes I googled it, they really should have advertised better or something I suppose, but I'll be sure to tell all my mech loving friends of it. Looks really good and I just love that cockpit hud.

Thanks again for clearing all that up! to bad it comes out near when the world is gonna ends though....


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 28, 2012)

Today in gaming  I...

- Won a major victory against my friend Rich in our first game of Warhammer 40K against each other. His Dark Eldar vs my Tau, 1000 point match. Terrain was set up to create a bottleneck. I got the first turn so I got in to said bottleneck and set up a wall of drones so he couldn't get close to me while I shelled the shit out of him from long range. Had a bit of trouble when his Talos Pain Engine broke my lines, took almost my entire force to bring that sonofabitch down. But once that was out of the way my Kroot reformed the line and funnelled his army right into my gun sights where my Fire Warrior's pulse rifles were devastating. By turn 4 he'd lost over half his army, including his Talos, the Raider APC, and his HQ choice, so he opted for an honourable surrender. Great game.

- In a few moments I'll be checking to see if the postman brought me anything good, as my victorious Tau are expecting some extensive reinforcements today. As in I'm expecting five packages off eBay. More Crisis Battlesuits and a TONNE of extra infantry. As in 'will triple the size of my infantry division overnight'.

- I also cleared off a shelf to store my PS2 games on because at this point it's getting ridiculous, I have well over a hundred of them and one shelf simply won't cut it any more.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 28, 2012)

Prime_Zero said:


> Yes I googled it, they really should have advertised better or something I suppose, but I'll be sure to tell all my mech loving friends of it. Looks really good and I just love that cockpit hud.
> 
> *Thanks again for clearing all that up! to bad it comes out near when the world is gonna ends though....*


You're welcome! 

You don't really think that that's gonna happen don't you? 
There were more stories about the end of the world back in 2000 and earlier and nothing happened.


----------



## Shoat (Sep 28, 2012)

While playing BL2 today, I got a purple Shotgun that shoots large bouncy chunks of lava and an Assault Rifle that shoots rockets.
It turns out that this is a _very satisfying_ combination of weapons for gunzerking.

Also, I finally managed to unlock the final "_unidentified_" ship in FTL (which I do not want to spoil to people who are currently playing FTL and don't know about it) and completed the game once with it after only two failed runs.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2012)

Prime_Zero said:


> ShadowSolider
> 
> you hate Oblivion? well trust me you will hate morrowind for sure then,  why do you hate Oblivion? Ive never played Skyrim not enough money for it waiting for it to hit 20 bucks or less on steam so I can afford it. But I know the feeling, its hard to get back into that type of game cause its so huge, once you stop you kinda have to restart.
> 
> Also are you playing with others on boarderlands? way more fun when you do better drops to though enimies get toughter for each person added I think, As for mad mel have you ever tryed getting out of the car near the ramp, going to the side there is a spot there the car's can't drive to and you can just snipe from there best way to do it.



The only reason I bought Morrowind and Oblivion were because it was cheap during the Xmas sale on steam. Skyrim I love. But Oblivion, I just don't think it's a good game. Too empty, graphics are subpar, story and voice acting is boring and the gameplay is shit.

And no I'm not playing with anybody on Borderlands.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 29, 2012)

Started playing pokemon black, finding it kinda meh so far seems kinda like a step backwards to me so far but hey im only at the 3rd town so far. Wanted to catch a pikachu as its the only pokemon I always use, found out you can't catch them... is now heart broken and tempted to quit the game as my router has issues with my Ds and it has no wifi currently to trade with... curse you AT&T! Gonna give the game a few more cities before I give up, also trying to figure out how to get a pikachu with out cheating.... god I really don't want to cheat to get a pikachu :/

Shadow Soldier - As for Oblivion I can understand about the graphics but its still a good game if you like exploring which is what its mainly about to me, but ya even back when it came out the graphics where bad to me.. mainly the faces... then again I hate realizem graphics so every one else probably liked it. Still its a good game to me, sorry you didn't like it

You should try playing Borderlands online in co-op man, its way more fun unless a over leveled person shows up or that one noob who rushes and runs through a level lol. I made the mistake of playing solo half the time I owned the game. Its alot more fun playing with people then on solo in my opinion, far more addicting to.  If you have never played online co-op before then watch out, because if you join some ones game you take on all there quests and it can get confusing as they get mixxed with yours. So if you do play it online besure your the host, that game is just more of a blast in co-op then on solo to me.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 29, 2012)

So far today I've achieved nothing in gaming since the furthest I've travelled thus far is to the floor by my bed for the TV remote. But last night I led my Tau to another victory against the Dark Eldar. They put up more of a fight this time and the Tau weren't as effective in the city terrain, but right when my opponent thought he had the battle locked up, I played my trump card. My Devilfish APC has two Seeker Missiles, which he forgot about. One killed his Raider APC, taking half of the infantry in it along on its ride to Hell, the other took the last wound off the Talos Pain Engine harrassing my front lines. After that it was just mop-up duty, really. His whole strategy was in tatters.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 30, 2012)

I had another little session of Skyward Sword. I had planned to just do a quick shopping trip to empty my full wallet, quickly gather the key pieces to get into the earth temple (volcano) and move on. I had no idea how spread out the pieces would be. Getting all of them ended up being rather involved. I entered, saved, and went to bed.

As for my shopping trip, after seeing how expensive other items in the shops were, I decided to double my wallet size as part of my purchase (also motivated by both my wife an [member='xwatchmanx'] independently suggesting it.)

I also got a little Mario Galaxy in this morning. I got 4 more stars, finishing up two galaxies, starting another, and unlocking another two.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Sep 30, 2012)

What I Accomplish Today:

Hmm? Well I'm finally not Scared of The Suffering Ties that binds No more (15 EXP Points out of 1000)... Now I'm working on the Silent hill series, and Siren Series (Sigh)... Shit.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 30, 2012)

Beat the first two worlds in Kirby's Return to Dreamland on co-op with the GF. I really like it so far, much more than NSMBWii in a lot of ways. But so far it's  just flat-out too easy. I feel like the energy spheres are more creatively hidden and acquired than the star coins in NSMBWii.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 30, 2012)

started kirby super star ultra


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 30, 2012)

In Mario Kart 7, I got a 2 star score on a cup i had 1 star on.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 30, 2012)

I surpassed 6,666,666 coins on New Super Mario Bros. 2.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 30, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> started kirby super star ultra


That's your achievement? You _started_ a fucking game? Wowwy.....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 30, 2012)

Reached Sector Delphinus in Strange Journey.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 30, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> started kirby super star ultra


Have you ever played the original? Trust me, you'll enjoy it. I've played both versions (SNES and DS), and I still think it's the best Kirby game of all time. 


Satangel said:


> That's your achievement? You _started_ a fucking game? Wowwy.....


Could be worse


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Could be worse


I'm sure that many here have yet to unlock that.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> I'm sure that many here have yet to unlock that.


I haven't unlocked it today, myself. I'm about to within the next 15 minutes, though. It's a difficult, dangerous achievement. Wish me luck!


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that many here have yet to unlock that.
> ...


Eh, just make sure you save before trying it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 30, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Eh, just make sure you save before trying it.


*Saves*

Phew, thanks for reminding me! Now off I go!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Could be worse
> ...



I left the house about 3 days ago to go grocery shopping and take the trash out. I've yet to look out the window since then.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 30, 2012)

I survived! I was out for over an hour! High score! In fact, I think I'm gonna do it again in a little, to see if I can do it better. XD


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 30, 2012)

I spent the weekend with my family for a 50th birthday celebration, so I achieved nothing all weekend. But I've just arranged to buy my friend's xbox360 with the entire Mass Effect trilogy and a tonne of other games. All it needs is very minor repairs to the control pad.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Could be worse



They say you should leave your abode from time to time, but I can't imagine why.

It's very nice that they have clouds outside, but so what? I have the cloud right here in my laptop, thank you very much.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Could be worse
> ...



Yeah I never understood why either. I mean, I'd rather explore a world that has trees, open fields and much beautiful scenery than be bombarded by constant advertising and marketing in our world.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 30, 2012)

So I've beaten The End in MGS3: Snake Eater today. The Major and other codec contacts told me to sneak through the woods carefuly and observe the spots at which The End could possibly be located and do my best to suprise him and attack from behind.

_"F*** that!"_ says I, as I wear my thermal goggles, run across the woods like a maniac (i.e. _dumbass)_, literally _asking_ to be shot at to _easily_ locate The End and score a headshot or two without the hassle. What was supposed to be a time-consuming, or as the Major put it, _grueling _battle turned out to be a breeze.

Artist's Interpretation of what I've been doing this evening:


Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm hung over and tired today, so I'm probably not going to get much done today. Too lazy, I'll probably play some Tales of the Abyss, or if I get my PS3 set up, I'll play some more Borderlands. Though I got to The Scrapyard last night.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 1, 2012)

Not a gaming accomplishment, but I have watched at least 360 episodes of One Piece in the past month. I skipped a few of course, but not a lot.


----------



## Krestent (Oct 1, 2012)

Continued my run of Metroid Prime 3 on Hypermode (gave up on the previous 2 in HM; Prime got me stuck at Thardus and Prime 2 at the Boost Guardian).  Beat Gandrayda and the first Metroid Hatcher.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 1, 2012)

As long as we're talking about future achievements, I'm going to have a somewhat serious session of Skyward Sword, Metroid Prime 2, and maybe Super Mario Galaxy and Kirby's Return to Dreamland tonight. I've been pretty lazy about my gaming and falling behind schedule lately (and people say gaming isn't hard work... HA!).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2012)

I decided to play some Borderlands. I got to the quest where you gotta get 10 pieces of canned skag meat. Then I jumped down into a pile of rocks to avoid being hit by bullets, got stuck. Like literally couldn't move. Couldn't jump. Couldn't blow myself up because I have transfusion grenades. So I had to turn it off and restart. I couldn't even exit the game by the menu because it would save it and I'd be stuck there. Was pissed.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 1, 2012)

Played through world 3 on Kirby's Return to Dreamland, co-op. Oh yay, another water world. Ugh.

Anyway, I hope this game has a LOT more after the original 5 worlds. Otherwise I'm gonna be pissed. You can't make a console game that short.


----------



## nachoscool (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought Microsoft Points for Sonic Adventure 2 HD. I also played some Jet Set Radio.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I decided to play some Borderlands. I got to the quest where you gotta get 10 pieces of canned skag meat. Then I jumped down into a pile of rocks to avoid being hit by bullets, got stuck. Like literally couldn't move. Couldn't jump. Couldn't blow myself up because I have transfusion grenades. So I had to turn it off and restart. I couldn't even exit the game by the menu because it would save it and I'd be stuck there. Was pissed.



Don't you just spawn at the last New U station?


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 1, 2012)

Couple more stages of NSMB2 w/ all 3 coins (only way I'll save), and 7 or 8 new puzzles in Layton - Curious Village. I only play 2 games at a time, except for an occasional return to MK7.


----------



## klim28 (Oct 1, 2012)

I killed the Jhen Mohran subspecies in Monster Hunter 3G. Solo and that was damn too hard.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2012)

@[member='xwatchmanx'] You in this thread


Spoiler


----------



## linuxGuru (Oct 1, 2012)

Played some Metroid Prime 2, and started my third playthrough of Mother 1.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 1, 2012)

Castiel said:


> @[member='xwatchmanx'] You in this thread
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm sorry. I like bragging over nonaccomplishments.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='xwatchmanx'] You in this thread
> ...


No problem man, just bugging you.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 1, 2012)

Castiel said:


> No problem man, just bugging you.


No problem. Thanks for giving me an excuse to increase my post count.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm actually surprised I have 54 posts in this thread. I would have guessed at most, 30.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm actually surprised I have 54 posts in this thread. I would have guessed at most, 30.


Well that's because this thread has virtually no limits. You can keep posting and just handle this as some sort of diary. I think this thread should have more rules or more supervision, because some of these things I read here are just pathetic. An achievement should be something hard and time-consuming, not just starting a game or telling what you've done today.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually surprised I have 54 posts in this thread. I would have guessed at most, 30.
> ...



The way I see it, just playing Tales of the Abyss on the 3DS is an achievement each time considering the game sucks, voice acting is piss poor and I have no idea what the hell the story is, and the main character makes Cloud look like Bruce Wayne. It's really pathetic.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 1, 2012)

Caved in and started playing Persona 4. I BLAME EMIGRE.
I am surprised I can emulate it with my Intel graphics though, was p. sure I needed to use my dedicated card to do so(which is now useless).


Spoiler



Going to go save Yukiko now. Game has been easy enough so far :V I am guessing difficulty will start increasing p. soon though V:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 1, 2012)

Finished the Fire Sanctuary and fought Ghirahim (Skyward Sword).



ShadowSoldier said:


> The way I see it, just playing Tales of the Abyss on the 3DS is an achievement each time *considering the game sucks*, voice acting is piss poor and I have no idea what the hell the story is, and the main character makes Cloud look like Bruce Wayne. It's really pathetic.


@emigre would kill you if he read this.


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 1, 2012)

Leveled up all magic and weapons in secret of mana. Heading for the mana fortress...
GRINDING TIME!!!!


----------



## emigre (Oct 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> Finished the Fire Sanctuary and fought Ghirahim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE BATTLE SYSTEM IS VERY GOOD NOT TOGF GOOD BUT STILL VERY GOOD AND FUN.
VOICE ACTING IS PRETTY GOOD.
AND WHO THE HELL PLAYS TALES OR JRPGS IN GENERAL FOR STORY! A JRPG WITH A GOOD STORY IS LIKE A GAHARS POST WITHOUT A PUN.

Overall TotA and Shadow Wars have been the best reasons to buy a 3DS.

EDIT: Now Paarish is going to call me a weeaboo again


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 1, 2012)

Finally finished Paper mario ttyd


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> A JRPG WITH A GOOD STORY IS LIKE A GAHARS POST WITHOUT A PUN.



I've seen them and they're real.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 1, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Caved in and started playing Persona 4. I BLAME EMIGRE.
> I am surprised I can emulate it with my Intel graphics though, was p. sure I needed to use my dedicated card to do so(which is now useless).
> 
> 
> ...


You will hate Kanji's shadow....and fear him.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Played through world 3 on Kirby's Return to Dreamland, co-op. Oh yay, another water world. Ugh.
> Anyway, I hope this game has a LOT more after the original 5 worlds. Otherwise I'm gonna be pissed. You can't make a console game that short.


I hear you there. I got through the first couple worlds so easily that I had to stop and switch games. I haven't really done anything with that game in quite a while.

As for me, My accomplishment has been getting a new 43" flat-screen. Unfortunately it's not really HD but it DOES do progressive scan so I've gotta go get some component cabled for my Wii (I only have a Wii and a DVD player so nothing can really take advantage of more so I'm okay with that ... and it was relatively cheap.) Most of my actual game time has just been spending time looking at the games that I previously had to strain my eyes to read text on my CRT and just generally enjoying / examining the images. Didn't really make much progress that I can think of at the moment. I also gotta upgrade to DM v2.3. I never got around to upgrading from v2.0 since I didn't really care about widescreen before.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I hear you there. I got through the first couple worlds so easily that I had to stop and switch games. I haven't really done anything with that game in quite a while.


It's a real shame, because gameplay-wise, it's easily my favorite since Kirby Super Star. Unlike just about every other Kirby game released since Super Star, it actually includes a bunch of Super Star's innovations that made it so great. But otherwise it's so freaking easy. I've died maybe twice, that's it.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's a real shame, because gameplay-wise, it's easily my favorite since Kirby Super Star. Unlike just about every other Kirby game released since Super Star, it actually includes a bunch of Super Star's innovations that made it so great. But otherwise it's so freaking easy. I've died maybe twice, that's it.


If it helps, I hear there's Return to Dreamland levels that were supposedly made more challenging and included with the Kirby Anniversary Collection but, yeah, unless it gets harder later on, it seems like it needed to be AT LEAST a lot longer, if not just more challenging in general.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Oct 1, 2012)

Made it to Nimbasa City in Pokemon Black, finding the gap between cities oddly short and the only thing making them long so far is catching pokemon, Also final started to caputre actualy team pokemon as ive had a few with me till now just to get by with as I did not like all the early on pokemon. Current team is now Servine, Archen, Darumaka, and Panpour till I can ditch it for a better water pokemon, can't evolve it sense its evovled form learns no moves 

Still not enjoying this game very much but I plan on atleast beating it, though compaired to the Gold/silver remake and platinum and diamond this game seems like crap to me, feels like this game needed more polishing before its release.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Played through world 3 on Kirby's Return to Dreamland, co-op. Oh yay, another water world. Ugh.
> ...



...How is that a gaming achievement? I think some people are misunderstanding this thread.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...How is that a gaming achievement? I think some people are misunderstanding this thread.


I got it specifically for gaming .. but yeah, I know I'm kinda stretching the definition
and I was excited and I had to tell somebody ... and, as I mentioned, I didn't really achieve anything in the games themselves so I was kinda desperate.

(That's my excuse, anyway.)


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 1, 2012)

defeated murdaw in dragon quest vi realms of reverie
and defeated greygnarl in dragon quest ix


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2012)

Does watching Netflix count? When i get on xbox live it says my friends are playing Netflix lol


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 2, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Does watching Netflix count? When i get on xbox live it says my friends are playing Netflix lol


Same thing on 3DS. "X friend is playing System Settings." XD


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2012)

In that case, i accomplished watching a few episodes of Psych.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2012)

Nothing new but I just remembered that while fiddling with my new TV I DID actually accomplish something.
-I beat a squid-boss-thing on Kirby's Epic Yarn (Didn't even pay attention to which world he's a boss of though. It's been so long since I'd played that game.)
-Killed a couple more of the light bugs in Kakariko in Twilight Princess, moving my way up toward death mountain. Also opened another one of those warp points in the process and found a glowy-wolf-thingy.
-Tracked a car, performed a double autopsy, and completed my first interrogation in NCIS.

(So I'm kind of tacking those on to my previous posts.)


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 2, 2012)

got 9999 vr in mario kart wii and 8141vr in maro kart 7


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2012)

Maybe tonight ill rescue a few more power stars in mario galaxy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 3, 2012)

I picked up Metroid Prime Trilogy for the first time in nearly two weeks (I can't believe it's been that long!). After some wandering around in Prime 2, trying to remember where I left off and grabbing some missile expansions in the process, I beat the Grapple Guardian and recovered the Grapple Beam. This is a nice milestone for me, since the last time I played Prime 2 on the GameCube over a year ago, I gave up on that boss.


----------



## nachoscool (Oct 3, 2012)

I got an S rank on the date with Paz in Peace Walker HD.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 3, 2012)

- Beat Borderlands 1 last night.
- Beat Arietta in Tales of the Abyss (shut up, I had trouble with her, I was underleveled, and I'm still not used to the game)
- Beat the bullymong riding midget in Borderlands 2 with my crappy guns. I want SMGs


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> In that case, i accomplished watching a few episodes of Psych.


I love that show! I have been watching it for like the past week now and am currently watching it as I type this.

As for gaming, I have been really busy with school and other activities I have, so my gaming time has been really low. My two bros (one playing split-screen and one playing online as he is currently in a different province, and all of us together with online split-screen) and I have, however, been playing Borderlands 2 whenever we can. We are just about done every quest in the First play through and are playing through the second play through until we are strong enough to kill Terramorphus in the first play through. We shall then move on to Verminous.


----------



## andy26129 (Oct 3, 2012)

Beat the Monsters Inc. Octupus from Legend of Zelda SS
Got my first monsters in Final Fantasy 13-2
Beat my brother in Super Monkey Ball Adventure Psp, racing, tag, target, and fight.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 3, 2012)

Managed to level up 3 times last night in gears. Almost to level 400.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 3, 2012)

refinished metroid fusion.
70% just under 3 hours, didnt play it in years, no preperation. could probably do it in under 2 now


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 3, 2012)

Took down 



Spoiler



Shadow Yukiko


 in Persona 4. If it wasn't for studies I would've probably gone a lot further than this :V


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 3, 2012)

completed cod mw3 campaign in veteran dificulty(608 deaths)


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Took down
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ironically Yukiko went down on me in the game.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 3, 2012)

Took the lovers route with


Spoiler



Naoto


In persona 4

- Cleared saints row the third 100%
- Finally cleared Super Mario Galaxy after 1-2 years....
- started playing Tekken Tag Tournament 2 ( Luvin it that you can replace the soundtrack with your own music :3 )


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 3, 2012)

played with randoms in Borderlands 2...
never again...


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 3, 2012)

played my first 5 minutes of gta 4 then died


----------



## Satangel (Oct 3, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Took the lovers route with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow, those must be the best real accomplishments from the past few days! Clearing SMG is just sick!


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 3, 2012)

I got a high score of 25,728 coins on Coin Challenge Pack A of NSMB2.





Nintendo.co.uk has a leaderboard for the pack, their current scoreboard shows 21,230 as #1.
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/games/ms/newsupermariobros2/aoc.html?b=index


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 5, 2012)

Completed Super Meat Boy 101% with like over 1 Centillion deaths...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 5, 2012)

Beat World 4 on Kirby's Return to Dream Land


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 5, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> played my first 5 minutes of gta 4 then died



Just finished gta 4 without dying even once  .


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 5, 2012)

Played FF13 again and tried to beat the last boss. After many attempts of head on attack and losing with Ravagers and Commandos, I found out how effective the Synergist and Saboteur roles are and beat the boss.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 5, 2012)

Streamed Audiosurf and made a new friend ;3


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 5, 2012)

Got a high score of 28,820 coins on NSMB2's Coin Challenge Pack A. It's likely the #1 score so far and could be for some time.
Time will tell. Edit: The leaderboards updated and the current #1 score is 28.880 coins. Very nice, I wonder who did it?
I may not be first but I feel great managing an awesome score like 28.820 anyway!

Also completed all of Wario's puzzles on Mario's Super Picross.
First there's the first 10 levels with 12 puzzles each, then there's a special selection with another 12 puzzles, but then surprise there's an ultra selection with 8 more puzzles!



Spoiler



I beat all them, then a button appeared with took me to the title screen, but then I saw I could move a hand cursor around the screen...oh snap, there's 12 more puzzles and they were on the title screen itself!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 6, 2012)

Beat world 5 in Kirby's Return to Dreamland. Finally got my first game over. Very pleasantly surprised by the great increase in difficulty, as well as the epicness of the world 5 boss.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 6, 2012)

Rescued Roland and did every quest so far in Borderlands 2 so far. Now I gotta go get the artifact. I'm loving this game. And now I get to see Liliths hot body


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 7, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Beat world 5 in Kirby's Return to Dreamland. Finally got my first game over. Very pleasantly surprised by the great increase in difficulty, as well as the epicness of the world 5 boss.


Just you wait until the World 6 boss.
Also, have you paid attention to the World names? Look at the first letter of each.

I finally finished Mario's Super Picross on Virtual Console. This beast of a SNES title has THREE HUNDRED PUZZLES in it, and they don't skimp on the difficulty when you get to the later ones!


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 7, 2012)

defeated clay in pokemon white 2


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 7, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> defeated clay in pokemon white 2


Wow, assuming you got the leaked release you've been blasting through White 2.

You gone and picked up the level 35 Volcarona yet? You can do that now.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 7, 2012)

Completed Mimana Iyar Chronicle and Untold Legends I. God that was some terrible stuff I had to powergame through.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Oct 7, 2012)

Played some left 4 dead 2, just love that game though its sad its just about dead guess its time for alot more new maps or left 4 dead 3 maybe lol either way getting harder to find a games on it at times still my favorite zombie game.

On pokemon black, forcing my self even harder now to continue this game, starting to lose focus on just why im doing this as this game is just so freaking horrible. Had to edit my Ds month so I could change the season in game. The seasons for pokemon black is a good idea gone horrible in my opinion seasons should change daily not monthly... where is the logic to waiting a month to get access to some things or pokemon.
Final finished getting a full team of pokemon only took me to the 7th badge to do it been using 3 to 4 most of the time, also beat the gym leader in Icirrus City, he went down fast all one hit kills, im finding the wild pokemon battles far more brutal and harder than the trainer battles, not sure why the wild pokemon are so freaking tough compaired to trainer and gym leaders but what ever.

Did the event in Dragonspiral tower and am continueing to the next city instead of heading to the ruins in the desert, at Moor of Icirrus right now. And still getting annoyed every time I have to check my pokemon/ use items as I find the menu's slow to get to and through compaired to the past pokemon games, this game has just to many dislikes rather than likes. As well as no auto run... I mean really.. why would they remove auto run why make us hold B again, and the bike is unusable, its controls are so horrible I have so much trouble turning I can't use the bike you get in the game. Franky this game is all hype to me and feels as though it was not finished and needed more testing/work, I currently have no plans on playing pokemon B/W 2 as I really do not want to revisit this region of pokemon for a very long time lol.

My only likes of this game so far being, all new pokemon instead of mixing old with new, TM's are reusable they cost a ton more but hey there infinite now atleast. And more 3Dness.

My current team is Serperior, Galvantula, Archeops, Darmanitan, Beartic, and Golett

Edit: Wow you got Borderlands 2 ShadowSoldier, awsome! I plan to get it once it hits 19 bucks on steam though ahaha


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 7, 2012)

Today I managed to earn a massive headache, from playing Terraria with my friend for two days almost non stop (ironically, we haven't even gotten past Gold equip and demonic weapons... And only one boss defeated (although farmed several times in order to earn the stuff it keeps dropping). >.>


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 7, 2012)

Finally made the plunge and bought Fractured Soul off the 3DS eShop. Sheesh, this is a big game... been downloading at least 15 or 20 minutes, and it's only just over halfway through. I can't wait!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 7, 2012)

I touched my 360 controller for the first time in months. I didn't get to actually game much, but hey, baby steps.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 7, 2012)

More Skyward Sword. Reached the fight with Levias.

I'm really enjoying the game. While the beginning is a bit tedious, the game really picks up!


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 7, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > defeated clay in pokemon white 2
> ...


where????


----------



## lismati (Oct 7, 2012)

I whopped some ass in CTF in Team Fortress 2, and got to the 4th planet on SpaceChem.


----------



## emigre (Oct 7, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Completed *Mimana Iyar Chronicle* and Untold Legends I. God that was some terrible stuff I had to powergame through.



How was it? I'm thinking about playing it but to  be honest it  looks pretty mediocre.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 7, 2012)

Completed Resonance yesterday, one of the best click and points I have played in a long while, probably one of my favourite games so 2012 fus far


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> I'm really enjoying the game. While the beginning is a bit tedious, the game really picks up!


Same here. For me, it finally started to pick up once I got to the second dungeon. Im at the Sand Sea shipyard right now (would be a bit further, except I haven't touched the game in two weeks because I've been too busy and lazy to play my consoles, especially with the new job I just started), and I'm having a lot of fun.

Most importantly to me, the game is mostly free of pointless motion gimmicks. Sure, there's still a couple, such as the motion puzzles involved with the boss keys (and you can't even save after doing them, if you want to get them over with but not fight the boss yet), or having to use motion to both control your loftwing AND flap its wings (seriously, that always throws my aim out of balance, would it have been really hard to relegate the "flapping" to a button, or at least to shaking the nunchuck?). And don't even get me started on Fi constantly reminding you of the most elementary and obvious things, that no Zelda companion in the past has done, with no option to turn it off (why is there a "pro" UI, but not a "pro" companion, again?).

But overall, it's looking to be a 5-star game, for me.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2012)

After a LOT of practice, I finally got that 30,000 coin score on Coin Challenge Pack A of the NSMB2 DLC packs.






Man that felt good. I was able to do this thanks to a pointer from another guy on GameFAQs who had done the 30,000 coin run.
I'd totally record a video of doing this if the recording process didn't hamper my playing ability.

This score will be appearing on the pack's leaderboard soon. The 30k score already on there is the guy who gave me pointers, so there'll be more 30k scores soon.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2012)

Notice:
I updated the OP with a some examples of what will actually be considered an achievement. I was very lenient before but this thread does have quite a bit of crap in it just taking up space. If you are going to post something, please let it actually be an achievement.


----------



## Law (Oct 8, 2012)

Got the MGS2 trophy for getting all the dog tags, which included having to fight 20 Metal Gear Rays on Extreme mode.

Now I just need to finish the virtual missions and complete the Snake Tales for the platinum.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 8, 2012)

emigre said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > Completed *Mimana Iyar Chronicle* and Untold Legends I. God that was some terrible stuff I had to powergame through.
> ...



Play it if you have no other RPG.
And mediocre it is as you guessed. You can finish it roughly 20 hours under or so. I skipped the sidequests because I either didn't know how to activate them or its only available after you finish the main story. Voice acting is okay and from what I read, its why it was pushed to be localised because of the fanbase?

I'm aiming to finish all the games I have on my RPG list in the PSP thread haha

EDIT: Crap I just read OP. My bad. I'll post a proper achievement soon.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 8, 2012)

Okay, I finally actually got some stuff done after several days of not really doing more than fiddling with my console (so, yes, I'm actually leaving things out that aren't really accomplishments  )

Anyway, over the weekend, I did the following :

While testing out new games I beat the 1st Grand Prix in Mario Kart Double Dash (2nd place) and the first championship in Burnout 2 (1st place) for the first time ever.
Got through the second temple in Skyward Sword from beginning to end and beat the boss in only 2 attempts. (The boss in the first temple took me AGES to get.)
There are other things I'm temped to say but I'll resist.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 9, 2012)

Completed Space Quest today, some good shit


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 9, 2012)

caught cobalion in pokemon white 2


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2012)

Started Sonic Generations.

Completed both Acts for the Green Hill and Chemical Plant Zones.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Started Sonic Generations.


Console or 3DS version?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Started Sonic Generations.
> ...



PS3 version.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> caught cobalion in pokemon white 2


I wouldn't really call doing anything in Pokemon an achievement unless you did something like getting first in a Pokemon World Wide Tournament, or beating a team of only level 100's etc.



Hyro-Sama said:


> Started Sonic Generations.


Please read the OP again


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 9, 2012)

Castiel said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > caught cobalion in pokemon white 2
> ...


Not trying to be a jerk, but perhaps you could clarify further what you mean, then? The example you quoted in the OP includes one "achievement" that consists of "I started playing Castlevania." Also, you list things like literal Xbox 360 achievements as your only examples. What determines an achievement in games without technical achievements (such as almost every Nintendo game, for example)? You also said that it could include "beating that one thing that has been filling you with rage because you couldn't do it till now." Who's to say that catching Cobalion doesn't fit that description for Weaville?

Again, I'm not trying to be a jerk or challenge your "rules of engagement," so to speak. But I think they need to be much more clear. At the very least, I personally am not quite sure what fits in your description of an achievement (which is why I haven't posted any for the past couple days).


----------



## chyyran (Oct 9, 2012)

Spoiler: If you haven't beated Skyward Sword yet, this is a minor spoiler



Just got Nayru's flame today. That Tentalus was a bitch to beat


----------



## dmace81 (Oct 9, 2012)

Beat the first 5 stages of mutant mudds and got the thing to make your rocket pack last longer.  Already had beat it just playing it over though. lol.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but perhaps you could clarify further what you mean, then? The example you quoted in the OP includes one "achievement" that consists of "I started playing Castlevania."
> *The reason I included that specific quote in the OP was not for each individual thing that he did, but because he categorized completing all of those things in one day. The parts where he stated that he started games were just part of the quote.*
> 
> Also, you list things like literal Xbox 360 achievements as your only examples.
> ...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 9, 2012)

Castiel said:


> ...


I suppose that's clear enough.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I suppose that's clear enough.


Also, do know that the guidelines are still a work in progress. I just threw those together and called them guidelines for now. If you have any ideas of how to make them better or more clear please do let me know (preferably over PM).

*OP updated* once more with, hopefully, a lot more clearer description.


----------



## TimothyWedel (Oct 9, 2012)

I completed almost a quarter of a game of Minesweeper before I got 'sploded. Pretty much the best day of my life.


----------



## ody81 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sat down ready to do some recording, ended up finishing Fear 2.
Hopefully the 3rd one's better


----------



## DiEnd (Oct 9, 2012)

Beat the first chapet of Senran Kagura.
I hope I will finish it before Burst arrives.


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 9, 2012)

Just completed the pokedex of my red, blue and yellow in a month.
Without using rare candies or the missingno glitch.
Damn I hate that Exp. All...

Next project is completing the dex of my silver and crystal (but need to replace the batteries first).


----------



## Valwin (Oct 9, 2012)

Well i just [censored] a mother and her 2 daughter in the pc game  rapelay and got them pregnant and they haven't murder me yet

Also playing the pc game the movies finally got 3 star movie :3


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 9, 2012)

Valwin said:


> ~Snip~


Geez, that's a bit obscene, isn't it?


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got broken into last night so I can't achieve anything in gaming today, aside from playing more Kingdom Hearts 3DS since I always have it with me and thus it was immune to thievery.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 9, 2012)

Shot down a moving aircraft in Planetside 2 with, I believe it is, a rocket launcher, then proceeded to start reloading, activate uber temporary shields armor ability to soak a tank shot, then shoot a rocket at it and (luckily) blew it up.
Victory.



Victory.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 9, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> Next project is completing the dex of my silver and crystal (but need to replace the batteries first).


I thought you lost the saves you previously had if you replaced the battery?


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> DragorianSword said:
> 
> 
> > Next project is completing the dex of my silver and crystal (but need to replace the batteries first).
> ...


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 9, 2012)

finished pokemon white 2


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> DragorianSword said:
> 
> 
> > Next project is completing the dex of my silver and crystal (but need to replace the batteries first).
> ...



Yeah I'll lose the saves I have now, but I was going to start from scratch anyway, just like I did with r/b/y.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 9, 2012)

I actually got out of the Mines in Lanayru in Skyward Sword.
I had spent the longest time wandering around because I didn't realize how far you can actually roll a bomb. I tried it once and it didn't come nearly close enough so I then insisted in taking another route which included running long distances over quicksand in a place where that WASN'T possible.
It was my wife that finally suggested the correct solution but I kinda suspect that she looked it up on the Internet  . I was like "I already tried that" but she insisted and I tried again (without putting any spin on it this time) and this time it worked.

Didn't get much more done because my batteries then died and I then realized I had forgotten to charge the replacement pair.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 9, 2012)

Finished Space Quest 2, fucking hard stuff compared to the first but good times were had


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 10, 2012)

Last night I got to the section in Borderlands 2 where:


Spoiler



Sanctuary lifts up into the sky and you gotta head to The Fridge



And today, I downloaded The Walking Dead Episode 4, and I also bought Tales of Graces F. I haven't even finished Tales of the Abyss on 3DS, but that's because I have no idea what the fuck is going on in that game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally beat the level "Panic" in Fractured Soul after being stuck on it for a couple days. And that's saying a lot, considering each level is only a couple minutes long. Sheesh, it was hard, especially with all split-second screen shifts you have to make. The fact that there was a death laser that would kill you if you lingered too long didn't help.

Afterward, I beat the level "Depression," and am now on "Pity." Pity's proving to be a rather difficult boss-battle-esque experience (switching the gameplay to a 2D top-down space shooter, as opposed to a Mega-Man-esque side-scroller), and after about 7 or 8 tries, I'm giving up. Maybe I'll try again tonight, but if not, definitely tomorrow.


----------



## emigre (Oct 10, 2012)

The cutscene when Lemina joins my party in Luner 2:Eternal Blue always freezes on my PSP. Today, I've found out popsloader 3.71 should allow to watch that damn cutscene and it did.


----------



## Whyat (Oct 11, 2012)

I beat nights into dream for the sega saturn.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 12, 2012)

Beat Kirby's Return to Dream Land for the first time, on co-op with my girlfriend. Throughout the game, I had doubts about the difficulty, but it definitely started to pick up after the first few worlds, and the final boss was epic and difficult enough to demand multiple game-overs before finally taking a break for a few days and finally beating him today. The game now stands along with Kirby Super Star and Kirby Air Ride as one of my favorite Kirby titles of all time. And despite some drawbacks, it's much better than New Super Mario Bros. Wii, in my opinion.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2012)

Not really a gaming accomplishment (or even an accomplishment for that matter), but I lost what little tan I had from playing video games. Oh, and I learned to cook with the shit I had left in the pantry. You know, the stuff that no one wants. xD


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2012)

Today in gaming I achieved my goal of passing on the full list of games that were stolen from me on Wednesday to the police, along with the serial number for my stolen 360.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 13, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I lost what little tan I had from playing video games.


Um, what? 



Blaze163 said:


> Today in gaming I achieved my goal of passing on the full list of games that were stolen from me on Wednesday to the police, along with the serial number for my stolen 360.


Not to be a downer, but shouldn't that have been done a few days ago? The chances of recovering stolen items like that decreases dramatically after the first day or two.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 14, 2012)

Just beat Tales of Graces f, it took me 47:31 hours all on normal setting. overall i really enjoyed this game.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > I lost what little tan I had from playing video games.
> ...



Meaning I don't get out a lot because I play lots of video games. 

EDIT: THE SUN!? IT BURNZ UZZZZZZ.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > I lost what little tan I had from playing video games.
> ...



Had to wait for CID and Forensics to finish searching the room for clues before I could take a full inventory of what was missing, lest I contaminate the crime scene. It's all good though. Things are now in motion.

So today in gaming, I achieved my secondary goal of visiting every store and market stall in the city with the details of all missing items. Nothing has shown up so far, and my stuff is pretty easy to recognise. All the stores have been made aware of the robbery, and all relevant details so if any of my belongings DO show up any time soon, they'll immediately call the police and have whoever is on possession of them arrested for burglary.

I also found a spare hour this morning to finish off the last bits of Symphony of Sorcery on KH3D, or whatever it was called. Loving it so far. Gotta be honest that was one of the best levels in the series so far, IMHO. I do feel a bit overpowered though. I'm 10 levels below the suggested combat level. and I'm still untouchable. Flowmotion coupled with some frankly ludicrous combat commands are letting me take out virtually anything in seconds.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 14, 2012)

Finally beat SMT devil survivor... After 2 years.
Bought K-ON houkago live for psp


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 14, 2012)

Just finished Pokemon Black Version 2. And my personal best time too. 21:51 Though I wasn't speedrunning. Do know of a person who finished it in a little over 10 hours..... O____o


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't do much. Surprisingly didn't play Borderlands 2 today.

I played some Tales of Graces F, got to the part where you meet up with Richard when the kids are grown up.

Played some L4D2 for the first time tonight too. Good times.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 15, 2012)

Today in gaming I'll be taking my Tau army down to Games Workshop to face a more worthy opponent. So I'm hoping to maintain my undefeated streak. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Finished Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow with 100%  And now I'm  planning to do the same with the other two DS titles. 

BTW...
Does any of you know if there will be a sequel for Soma's adventure in the future? 
I'd really love to start another adventure with him...


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

Finished Halo 4 within a day


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 15, 2012)

finished lufia:curse of the sinistrials


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

Put twenty hours into Pokemon Black over the course of 3 days.

Fuck this website.


----------



## emigre (Oct 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Put twenty hours into Pokemon Black over the course of 3 days.
> 
> Fuck this website.



Fucking casual gamer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Put twenty hours into Pokemon Black over the course of 3 days.
> ...



I would have put more into it but I have a social life and things to do (like eat, piss, poop, sleep, and shower).


----------



## emigre (Oct 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



Fucking casual gamer.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 15, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Finished Halo 4 within a day


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know why this thread is making me laugh uncontrollably, I only just woke up -.- but today ... I figure out which damn castle that princess is hiding in >.<





Nah, just kidding, today I plan on pushing that war meter even further on Mechquest, to war my squad!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Finished Halo 4 within a day


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2012)

I started to collect the treasure and chase the Black Sugar gang across the island of Wario land 1.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I would have put more into it but I have a social life and things to do (like eat, piss, *poop*, sleep, and shower).


I though the entire selling point of handheld gaming was the ability to play while pooping?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I would have put more into it but I have a social life and things to do (like eat, piss, *poop*, sleep, and shower).
> ...



I prefer a quiet and peaceful environment on the toilet to ponder life's great mysteries and channel my inner zen.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



Whereas I can't concentrate on gaming while I'm on the can. Bad diet. Those fuckers have recoil.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 15, 2012)

Picked up Trails in the Sky again since I fixed my PSP. Beat Don the Sky Bandit's boss. Played some Sonic Generations. Beat the First Boss and completed the both acts for Speed Highway and City Escape. Starting Seaside Hill Act 1.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 15, 2012)

Beat the Splinter Group quest chain in Borderlands 2, and started on my quest walk through for the Firehawk cult.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 15, 2012)

Today in gaming I did not get a chance to play my 40K game as originally intended as I have yet to purchase the new rule book, and the staff member on today won't allow use of the in-store copy any more as people are abusing the facility. So we couldn't play. So instead I helped out a friend in need, sorted out some major issues from elsewhere, painted a few more of my Tau (just got the first of my 7 stealth suits finished), helped my friend acquire some new PS games including FF7, and acquired some Dragonball Z manga for my companion.

Later tonight I intend to finish Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance, assuming I ever stop painting. I have 50-odd Fire Warriors, 20-odd Kroot, 6 more Stealth Suits, 3 Crisis Suits, a Broadside suit, tonnes of drones, a pathfinder team, an Ethereal, and my Hammerhead gunship left to paint...gonna need a bigger brush.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 16, 2012)

I finally got around to finishing getting all the light bugs in Kakariko in Twilight Princess.

Other than that, though, I ventured out of my normal set of games a bit.

- I got through 41% of a game in one sitting that I had never played ("Santa Clause is Coming to Town" for Wii ... shovelware ... but entertained my 3-year-old rather well watching me play. Stopped playing when he started to figure out that the game wasn't actually ABOUT the little toy trains that occasionally appeared  )

- Got through all the Grand Prix's in 50cc and the first one in 100cc in one Mario Kart 64 session. Got 1st place in all but one (2nd place).

- Saved Princess Zelda in Link to the Past (near the beginning of the game). I had never played the game before and between doing that and a little exploration I'm pleased to see a lot of familiar elements from both later 3D games and previous 2D games that I HAD actually played before.


----------



## emigre (Oct 16, 2012)

Played three hours of Lunar: Eternal Blue Complete and beat Leo and then the White Fiend to finish the White Dragon malarky.


----------



## Arras (Oct 16, 2012)

Completed Megaman Zero 2 and 4. Now just 1 and 3 to go (weird order I know)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

Arras said:


> Completed Megaman Zero 2 and 4. Now just 1 and 3 to go (weird order I know)


Why'd you do that?


----------



## Arras (Oct 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Completed Megaman Zero 2 and 4. Now just 1 and 3 to go (weird order I know)
> ...


I completed Zero 4 before and started that first because my bro was playing it as well (mostly to annoy him) and I think I read somewhere that Zero 2 was the hardest so I wanted to get that over with first  3 becomes a lot easier when you get the mod cards (I have double defense and all weapons +3 now) so I didn't do that one first and I got stuck on Zero 1 somewhere so I started playing the others more. I'll finish all of them someday, though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

Arras said:


> I completed Zero 4 before and started that first because my bro was playing it as well (mostly to annoy him) and I think I read somewhere that Zero 2 was the hardest so I wanted to get that over with first  3 becomes a lot easier when you get the mod cards (I have double defense and all weapons +3 now) so I didn't do that one first and I got stuck on Zero 1 somewhere so I started playing the others more. I'll finish all of them someday, though.


I played through all 4 using the "easy scenario" on the DS compilation version (because I'm a wimp like that). I intend to play through all of them in their true difficulty some day, though.


----------



## Arras (Oct 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > I completed Zero 4 before and started that first because my bro was playing it as well (mostly to annoy him) and I think I read somewhere that Zero 2 was the hardest so I wanted to get that over with first  3 becomes a lot easier when you get the mod cards (I have double defense and all weapons +3 now) so I didn't do that one first and I got stuck on Zero 1 somewhere so I started playing the others more. I'll finish all of them someday, though.
> ...


Meh, easy scenario is pretty much equal to god mode. Quadruple start health, can't die by spikes, can't die by falling down, double defense, subtanks, all EX skills, etc.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

Arras said:


> Meh, easy scenario is pretty much equal to god mode. Quadruple start health, can't die by spikes, can't die by falling down, double defense, subtanks, all EX skills, etc.


Precisely.  But I was fairly new to Mega Man when I played it... after playing through a couple of the X games, I'm hoping my abilities are high enough caliber to get through the games properly.


----------



## Arras (Oct 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, easy scenario is pretty much equal to god mode. Quadruple start health, can't die by spikes, can't die by falling down, double defense, subtanks, all EX skills, etc.
> ...


I never played a lot of Mega Man either, but I managed somehow. (I did finish ZX Advent on Normal though) Speaking of Mega Man, I discovered this yesterday which is pretty awesome. I'll stop cluttering up this thread now though (until I beat some other game, that is)


----------



## jargus (Oct 16, 2012)

Beat Julius in KH3D.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 16, 2012)

Cleared all missions in Lynchwood in Borderlands 2. Fuck I hate this town, so hard, I keep dying.


----------



## Another World (Oct 17, 2012)

i got the "good" ending in cave story.

-another world


----------



## DiEnd (Oct 19, 2012)

Beat Senran Kagura.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 19, 2012)

perfected Rhythm Heaven


----------



## Gahars (Oct 19, 2012)

DiEnd said:


> Beat Senran Kagura.



There's an easy joke to make here, but I'd like to believe I'm classier than that.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Oct 20, 2012)

Had been playing pokemon Black, But got my 3DS XL back on Oct the 8th and my first 3DS game early this week, so dropped pokmemon black for Tales of the Abyss and loving this game so far as well as my XL. 

Made it to Chesedonia every one is around lvl 17 to 16 with the best gear I can buy, got confused by Din's shop, checked out a guide for it on GameFAQ and got even more confused have desided to ignore this shop for now as it feels over complex or maybe the guide just made it that way. As well as it looks like I can make items I can jsut buy from a store any ways.... Either way loving this game.

Wish I could have found a new copy of it but its a hard game to find where where I live... this is was the only used copy in my area and the new one gamestop tryed to sell me was opened thus making it no longer new in my eyes!

October so ive the itch to play Dead space... can't pull my self away from Tales of the Abyss though hehe.... If this is how they port games to the 3DS than i'll look forward to other ports... hope they do Wild arms and star ocean Till the end of time.. ahaha dout it but ya never know...


----------



## Another World (Oct 21, 2012)

today i started playing dino crisis 2 on my psp. almost forgot how much fun that game is.

-another world


----------



## Arras (Oct 21, 2012)

50/50 perfects in Rhythm Paradise for the DS and Wii. The DS had some very hard ones. (dat ghost band)


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 21, 2012)

Arras said:


> 50/50 perfects in Rhythm Paradise for the DS and Wii. The DS had some very hard ones. (dat ghost band)


the ghost band was very hard , but i think that the munchy monk was harder


----------



## Arras (Oct 21, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > 50/50 perfects in Rhythm Paradise for the DS and Wii. The DS had some very hard ones. (dat ghost band)
> ...


Nah, Munchy Monk is easy once you get the hang of it, one of my favorites. The ghost bands are a bit too reliant on luck. The timing hitbox (not sure what to call it) on The Dazzles is terrible as well. One frame too early and you're dead, half a second too late and it's fine >_>


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 21, 2012)

Just started Fire Emblem. Having a fantastic time so far


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 21, 2012)

Arras said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > Arras said:
> ...


thye dazzles were very easy i got perfect on my 3rd try., and for me, the bests were DJ school and lockstep.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 21, 2012)

Completed sonic generations and got 70% trophies (all S rank) a lot of screaming was involved but i got there eventually, challenges  & doppelganger levels are a complete joke and a cheat.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 21, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Just started Fire Emblem. Having a fantastic time so far


Which one exactly? FE is fucking epic, really, amazing stuff.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2012)

I downloaded Ultima IV for free off of Good Old Games. I'm not sure when, or if, I'll get to it, but free is a hard offer to turn down.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 29, 2012)

completed every story of resident evil 6


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2012)

Beat the normal ending in the 3DS eShop version of Cave Story. Working on the "best" ending right now, and it's so hard. I'm only attempting a retry once or twice a day.

Also Working on VVVVVV I saved 4/5 crew members, and accomplished THIS especially hard trinket... Idk how many tries I took, but I wouldn't be surprised if half of the OVER 1000 DEATHS I HAVE come from it.


Spoiler: the hard trinket I got


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2012)

Shit I've done over the last week.

I beat Lunar Eternal Blue Complete which is a wonderful game brimming with charm. A fantastic game.
I also beat Resident Evil Revelations on 3DS which was a good game.
I bought Kid Icarus Uprising. WHY ARE THE GROUND CONTROLS SO SHIT?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> Shit I've done over the last week.
> I bought Kid Icarus Uprising. WHY ARE THE GROUND CONTROLS SO SHIT?


*Insert thumb stylus comment here*


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> *Insert thumb stylus comment here*


 
Already ordered it from Dealextreme Bitch


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> Already ordered it from Dealextreme Bitch


Smart boy. 

Trust me, the controls are perfectly bearable with the thumb stylus. Sure, it's inconvenient to have to carry it around, but it's worth it, at least in my opinion.


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Smart boy.
> 
> Trust me, the controls are perfectly bearable with the thumb stylus. Sure, it's inconvenient to have to carry it around, but it's worth it, at least in my opinion.


 
I really want to like the game but the ground controls are just shit. Using the face buttons is just super shit. Admittedly it is ridiculous I have to resort to buying an extra accessory to give myself a chance to play the game. Ninty really dropped the ball with this one and no bullshit of wanting to "create a new experience," isn't going to excuse poor controls.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> I really want to like the game but the ground controls are just shit. Using the face buttons is just super shit. Admittedly it is ridiculous I have to resort to buying an extra accessory to give myself a chance to play the game. Ninty really dropped the ball with this one and no bullshit of wanting to "create a new experience," isn't going to excuse poor controls.


the controls arent THAT dificult, but they are annoiyng sometimes


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> I really want to like the game but the ground controls are just shit. Using the face buttons is just super shit. Admittedly it is ridiculous I have to resort to buying an extra accessory to give myself a chance to play the game. Ninty really dropped the ball with this one and no bullshit of wanting to "create a new experience," isn't going to excuse poor controls.


The controls can be painful, but I think that the touch screen is easily the most accurate for aiming in this game. That said, I think this could've been remedied if Nintendo INCLUDED A FREAKING SECOND ANALOG IN THE 3DS TO BEGIN WITH. Or at least included CPP support for dual analogs, not just lefties.


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> The controls can be painful, but I think that the touch screen is easily the most accurate for aiming in this game. That said, I think this could've been remedied if Nintendo INCLUDED A FREAKING SECOND ANALOG IN THE 3DS TO BEGIN WITH. Or at least included CPP support for dual analogs, not just lefties.


 
Comfort>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.accuracy

I can only play one chapter at a time before having to give up because my hands hurts. And that's with the stand.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 29, 2012)

Just beat Sonic Generations.

On the final chapter in Trails of the Sky. Hoping to finish that today as well.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 29, 2012)

i still dont know why they created that stand for KI:U


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> i still dont know why they created that stand for KI:U


 
To relieve the pain the game induces on your hands.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> To relieve the pain the game induces on your hands.


Does it actually work? I've never even bothered using mine.


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Does it actually work? I've never even bothered using mine.


 
Partially...don't expect miracles...


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Started the fantastic PS2 emulator PCSX2 up again, after litterally putting it on hold 1 year. Now busy with Jak & Daxter: Precursors Legacy. Looking and playing good, really enjoying it!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2012)

I beat VVVVVV for 3DS today, in about 3 hours and over 1400 deaths. It was one of those really amazing games that I was sad to beat cuz it's a true work of genius. However, I had only collected 13 of the 20 trinkets, so I started exploring again. Another hundred deaths later, I have 2 more trinkets. Going to probably keep playing off and on until I get all of them.

Update: Collected all 20 trinkets and unlocked the secret lab. 1900+ total deaths. I think I'm going to take a little break from this game, now. Amazing that there's still so many modes and stuff to do, even though I've completed the main game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

Just finished limbo. Awesome little gem.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 1, 2012)

platinumed final fantasy 13 yesterday.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 1, 2012)

completed tales of the abyss again


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2012)

Got a couple more stars in the still so entertaining Super Mario 64. 47 stars now, need 50 to go to the next level! :yayProject64:


----------



## xeronut (Nov 4, 2012)

Minor 1st playthrough achievements for Halo CE:A and Doom 3 BFG, nothing special.  I tried (unsuccessfully) to woo a few friends of mine to help me off Master Gee too.  Stingy bastages.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm up to the point of the story in ac3 where you have to deal with Pitcairn. And to be honest, I think this is my least favorite Assassin's Creed game. The controls are horrendous and I find Connor running and climbing where I'm not telling him too. And the optional objectives, holy fuck. Wanna feel like a failure even if you beat a game? Play this game. Some of the objectives are down right impossible and annoying without sheer dumb luck.

Sadly, I think Assassin's Creed 2 is the best AC game. Hell I had more fun with AC1 than I am with AC3 to be honest. I mean so far the story hasn't really spoken about the Assassin's or Templars, it's just mainly about the American Revolution. Which is okay, but this is an AC game. I'm at the point in the game where I'm just rushing through it because there are so many things wrong with this game it's ruining it for me.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm still playing Trails in the Sky.  Thankfully I'm on the final chapter so it's almost over.

I'm planning on finishing Strange Journey afterwards then either starting SMT: Digital Devil Saga or Final Fantasy XII: International Version.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Nov 5, 2012)

Platinumed  Doom 3 BFG on the ps3...nightmare mode is a bitch


----------



## Sterling (Nov 5, 2012)

Today I got around to finally finishing Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. I started over from scratch, but I was feeling ballsy and I decided to play hard mode from the start. That was the right choice. The challenge was refreshing and I felt good kicking ass. The only problem I have is the fact that I'm a reset whore. I cannot stand characters dying. In the end though, 2 people died on the endgame chapter. By that time I was just fed up with re-doing levels, so the words "fuck it" came to mind for the first time. Dain was a bitch to kill. I had almost run out of heals when my Aether activated and Ike and Tibarn double teamed him.  I've never had my adrenaline pumping so hard since my Battle Network series perfect final boss runs.


Now on to Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn. Once I beat it, I'm doing a maniac run. Oh God, my masochism is showing again. :/


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 6, 2012)

I've kinda been thrown off by the whole hacked website thing so I'm sure I'm forgetting something but I was actually rather busy these last couple weeks, too, so I didn't get too much time to play so there's probably not much else to report.

ANYWAY

In Super Mario Galaxy 3 I got two more stars. I'm still on my effort to get every star available out of each galaxy before moving on to the next (always going back for comets, too) and I now have three galaxies completed (little crown symbol) past the final fight with Bowser.

Opened up another room in the hidden mansion in Luigi's Mansion (My wife then proceeded to open up several more.)

In Skyward Sword I got into the Lanayru Refineries. It was a little hard to find the water generator where the other two are kinda easily marked on the map. It seemed a little silly to just constantly walk around with my tracker out but when I did it was either out of range or it happened to be lined up with one of the others so I couldn't tell where it was. Finally found it though.

Unlocked another championship in Burnout 2.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 6, 2012)

completed everything on N.U.N.S.G.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 6, 2012)

I got two more stars in the first Mario Galaxy last night before going to bed. I also cheated a little on my plan to not move on until getting all available stars by going straight to the final battle with Bowser (which has been available to me for a while now.) I beat him but made sure to turn it off before it would get to the part where it saved.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2012)

I died a lot on the 5th world of Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams. Seriously, this game is a fucking bitch.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 7, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I got two more stars in the first Mario Galaxy last night before going to bed. I also cheated a little on my plan to not move on until getting all available stars by going straight to the final battle with Bowser (which has been available to me for a while now.) I beat him but made sure to turn it off before it would get to the part where it saved.


Why bother turning off before saving? Do you get something special for beating it the first time with all stars?


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 7, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why bother turning off before saving? Do you get something special for beating it the first time with all stars?


Not sure.
Just in case.
Wouldn't mind beating him again, of course.

I guess I shouldn't worry about it that much since you could go back just fine in Mario 64 and Galaxy 2 (but you do unlock a new world in that case) but I had also recently finished Luigi's Mansion where you unlock the hidden mansion but they do make you start all over from the beginning on both mansions.

(Probably just being a little obsessive about the "everything in order" thing ... and it was late. I was sleepy.)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 7, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Not sure.
> Just in case.
> Wouldn't mind beating him again, of course.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can keep playing whatever levels you want in Galaxy. You can in 64 and Sunshine, so I don't see why they wouldn't do it in Galaxy. Heck, Sunshine even removed the "flooded" Delfino that occurs before you fight Bowser after you beat him, so you can re-explore all the levels.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 7, 2012)

Today in gaming I realised that having not played Final Fantasy 8 in over 2 years, I have no idea where I am in the game, what I'm supposed to be doing, who these people are, or why I should care. I therefore restarted from scratch. I actually beat the giant robot spider thing, but as I only had 3 minutes left on the clock, I ran out of time and got a Game Over, so I did it again and ran away like I was meant to 

I also played a game of Warhammer 40K and continued the now legendary unbeaten streak of my Tau, the Amethyst Legion. It was the trial game for my mighty Hammerhead gunship, now complete with Cherry Blossom crystalline armour and plasma trails down the gun barrel. The opening shot from the railgun took down an entire infantry team. The second shot took down another. It kept pounding the crap out of everything on the board until not one of my opponent's models remained, obliterated to a man, although those 13 Terminators of his took a nasty toll on my infantry. Damn fine purchase I made there. Damn fine. Memo to self: Buy more railguns.

And finally, I argued at length with my gaming companions about the nature of a potential zombie apocalypse, since a lot of games these days seem to focus on the idea. The debate got kinda heated in the end, but before it became a slanging match it did cough up today's Quote Of The Day...

'That's what bothers me about modern society. If there was ever a zombie apocalypse....how would we know? People grunting, dragging their knuckles along the ground, looking disgusting, looking for brains as they have none of their own. Could be zombies, could be a football match. No way to tell until they start chewing on your face, and even then you can never be sure given how some of the football fans are these days.'

Now to travel to Timber and begin my life as a SeeD mercenary, then get some sleep so I can wake up early on my day off tomorrow and paint some more of my Tau. They seem to perform better when painted. Guess it's warrior's pride or something.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

Finally beat Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky. Now to finish Strange Journey.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 7, 2012)

Yesterday I finished part 1 of Radiant Dawn. Today I'll finish part 2 and move onto Part 3.  After I beat the game, I'll move onto Hard mode and then hopefully I won't feel like I'm ready for Maniac mode. >.>


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 7, 2012)

Played the tutorial in Duels of the Planeswalkers


----------



## nachoscool (Nov 8, 2012)

Defeated the Peace Walker mission with an S rank


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 8, 2012)

My gaming cooled off for a bit after a binge of Borderlands 2 and Assassin's Creed 3.

But today I bought Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask, Virtue's Last Reward, Batman Arkham Asylum, and I paid off my WiiU Deluxe Bundle and Paper Mario Sticker Star Pre-Orders.

But for actual gaming, eh, just escaped the elevator in VLR before I got tired and fell asleep.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 10, 2012)

finished cave story


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 10, 2012)

I got 6 more stars in the first Mario Galaxy. I now have all of them available to me before going to the final battle with Bowser.
These finish off 4 galaxies including the challenge galaxies (green launch star)
I have a total of 103 stars. Even though it's not showing any more stars left, there are 15 galaxies that don't show the little crown symbol. I'm sure like in the Galaxy 2 they'll show up after beating Bowser, which I will (officially) do as the next thing on my list.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 10, 2012)

Started playing SMT : Strange journey
For some reason i don't like it but i actually like it.... wut?
Finished COD4 on veteran (Since internet was out and i had nothing better to do, And for Achievements )
Defeated Mizar in Devil survivor 2.....finally


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 10, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Started playing SMT : Strange journey
> For some reason i don't like it but i actually like it.... wut?
> Finished COD4 on veteran (Since internet was out and i had nothing better to do, And for Achievements )
> Defeated Mizar in Devil survivor 2.....finally


hw was one of the hardest bosses, i t had 7 of attack range


----------



## ilman (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm probably the only person that'll say that he played Minecraft today.
Found myself 12 diamonds in my new world where I don't even have a decent house (found a small cave and sealed it off).
Other than that, I played a bit of Cave Story+ and I got to The Country of the Musketeers in Kingdom Hearts DDD on Critical with both Sora and Riku.


----------



## Bake (Nov 10, 2012)

Conquered Thanatos tower as my first tower in Persona 1 for PSP.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 10, 2012)

Completed Banjo Kazooie with 100 jiggies and 900 notes. I've done it before of course but not for many years.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 10, 2012)

I just finished my first run through Mega Man Maverick Hunter X for the PSP. I did it 100% on normal difficulty: 8/8 life containers, 4/4 sub tanks, and 4/4 parts, plus the hadouken (which, ironically, I didn't use at all). It's quite possibly the best remake I've ever played in my life, and after seeing the shoddy voice acting in some of the other Mega Man X games, I'm quite impressed at how good it is in this game. 



Spoiler: Maverick Hunter X unlockable spoiler



Now, I'm going to tackle Vile mode. It's so freaking tough, I love it! I got a game over on the opening stage already.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok. Now I beat the final bowser on galaxy and actually saved this time.
I also got the first of the comet stars that appear afterwards.
Immediately made this post from my Wii browser.

*EDIT :* now that I have a real keyboard (soft keyboard on the Wii is kinda lame) Just wanted to add:
With it reporting 16 stars left and there only being 15 uncompleted Galaxies, I can only assume there's two in one or there's another hidden one. 120 seems a nice familiar number, too.


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 11, 2012)

Unlocked the Locus Helmet in the Halo 4 app.....anyone who has tried to get it should know how damn much grinding it takes

Also, beat the Story Mode for the 2nd time in Plants Vs Zombies for Vita, only 2 trophies away from Platinum (Surviving 40 days in Survival, and getting 1 of each type of plant)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Completed Banjo Kazooie with 100 jiggies and 900 notes. I've done it before of course but not for many years.


I want Microsoft to allow Rare to make more Banjo-Kazooie games so much (as long as they're not like nuts and bolts. It was fun for a bit, but it didn't last for long).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally got the sub tank in Storm Eagle's stage in Vile Mode. It must've taken me at least 20 or 30 tries. (EDIT: Skip to 1:29 in the video)


----------



## emigre (Nov 13, 2012)

I survived a six hour shift at work with fucking Black Ops II. Why are people so fucking unable to know if they've pre-ordered the standard or hardened edition? 

Also how the fuck am I supposed to know what game people want if they don't know the fucking title of the game or the console its on? Telling me a vague description isn't going to fucking help me.

Now I'm going to have a bath, eat a sandwich and play some Grandia or Kid Icarus.



xwatchmanx said:


> Finally got the sub tank in Storm Eagle's stage in Vile Mode. It must've taken me at least 20 or 30 tries. (EDIT: Skip to 1:29 in the video)


 
Completely unrelated but my thumb stylus has arrived so I may now be able to play Kid Icarus without my hands hurting.


----------



## Lanlan (Nov 13, 2012)

I jammed a chainsword into a bunch of Orks


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 13, 2012)

wowowow today I beated Sin & Punishment: Star Successor IN HARD MODE! Now I finally know how it feels to be god


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> I survived a six hour shift at work with fucking Black Ops II. Why are people so fucking unable to know if they've pre-ordered the standard or hardened edition?
> 
> Also how the fuck am I supposed to know what game people want if they don't know the fucking title of the game or the console its on? Telling me a vague description isn't going to fucking help me.
> 
> ...


What game shop do you work at?

And sheesh, what took that thumb stylus so long? Didn't you order it like 2 or 3 weeks ago?


----------



## emigre (Nov 13, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> What game shop do you work at?
> 
> And sheesh, what took that thumb stylus so long? Didn't you order it like 2 or 3 weeks ago?


 
I work at GAME. That place that nearly went bankrupt a few months. For some reason people think I'm some sort of fucking video game expert. Which in fairness I am. 

RE: Thumb Stylus. I ordered it from dealextreme around two and a half weeks ago. So it was very dealextreme delivery time,


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> I work at GAME. That place that nearly went bankrupt a few months. For some reason people think I'm some sort of fucking video game expert. Which in fairness I am.
> 
> RE: Thumb Stylus. I ordered it from dealextreme around two and a half weeks ago. So it was very dealextreme delivery time,


Glad I always got mine off Amazon. A pack with 10 of them for like $10


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> Also how the fuck am I supposed to know what game people want if they don't know the fucking title of the game or the console its on? Telling me a vague description isn't going to fucking help me.


hey emigre, I want that game where you shoot people


----------



## emigre (Nov 13, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> hey emigre, I want that game where you shoot people


 
Not vague enough for my liking.

I've just played a level of Kid Icarus with the thumb stylus and it has made the controls functional and it doesn't hurt my hands. The game is much more easier to play than before. Ninty should have put there out rather than the stand. Well worth the $1 I spent on it.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 13, 2012)

I got gold on the 100cc leaf cup on my first shot in Mario Kart Wii and thereby unlocked the last of the 100cc races and Dry Bones as a racer.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I got gold on the 100cc leaf cup on my first shot in Mario Kart Wii and thereby unlocked the last of the 100cc races and Dry Bones as a racer.


what is your FC?
lets race when you get more experienced


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> Not vague enough for my liking.
> 
> I've just played a level of Kid Icarus with the thumb stylus and it has made the controls functional and it doesn't hurt my hands. The game is *much more easier* to play than before. Ninty should have put there out rather than the stand. Well worth the $1 I spent on it.


It doesn't improve grammar skills, apparently.


----------



## emigre (Nov 13, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> It doesn't improve grammar skills, apparently.


 
Is it cause I'm black?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> Is it cause I'm black?


You told me you were neither black nor white.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 13, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> You told me you were neither black nor white.


 
Do you seriously not know emigre's true ethnicity?


----------



## emigre (Nov 13, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Do you seriously not know emigre's true ethnicity?


 
You only find out my true ethnicity if you follow certain conditions. Otherwise you get the good ethnicity, bad ethnicity or fucking batshit insane ethnicity. I think there's a guide on Gamefaqs to get all of my ethnicities.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> You only find out my true ethnicity if you follow certain conditions. Otherwise you get the good ethnicity, bad ethnicity or fucking batshit insane ethnicity. I think there's a guide on Gamefaqs too get all of my ethnicities.


 
Which one is canon?


----------



## emigre (Nov 13, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Which one is canon?


 
Good ethnicity and true ethnicity. True ethnicity is a continuation of good ethnicity and answers all the questions that had arose, whereas good ethnicity only partially does that. All in all true ethnicity will provide closure to the gamer though the events of good ethnicity are canon.


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Good ethnicity and true ethnicity. True ethnicity is a continuation of good ethnicity and answers all the questions that had arose, whereas good ethnicity only partially does that. All in all true ethnicity will provide closure to the gamer though the events of good ethnicity are canon.


I'd play you again to get the true ethnicity, but then I'd have to turn you on - and I'm not sure I want to do that (again).


----------



## Another World (Nov 14, 2012)

on page 92 of the dec 2012 playstation the official magazine, i found that my response letter was published. just look for the letter by "another world".

-another world


----------



## Sanoblue (Nov 14, 2012)

Fixed my Xbox Elite 360. Suffered from the "Open Tray" Problem.... but its all good now  Woot!!!

Now On to the PSP and the Wii....


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 16, 2012)

Played Initial D for the first time. It was all in Japanese, so me and my friend who were supposed to be playing against each other, just ended up time-trialing. Ah well.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 16, 2012)

Even though I thought I did many years ago, I apparently beat RE: Code Veronica for the first time today.


----------



## Another World (Nov 16, 2012)

i listened to mega ran's black materia album twice in a row.

http://megaranmusic.com/album/black-materia-final-fantasy-vii

-another world


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 16, 2012)

Another World said:


> i listened to mega ran's black materia album twice in a row.
> 
> http://megaranmusic.com/album/black-materia-final-fantasy-vii
> 
> -another world


game tribute albums are always the best. ^.^


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally got round to finishing The Darkness 2. I really liked this game, it was overlooked this year.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 16, 2012)

completed the final time attack on twewy on hard dificulty


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 16, 2012)

Beginning on the quest of Beating GTA: SA without cheats...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2012)

Started playing Star Wars: The Old Republic.

I know people go "IT'S JUST WOW WITH LIGHTSABERS" but it's not like the original KOTOR games weren't just that but single player. I mean KOTOR has always been a taskbar game, now it's just a taskbar game that's massively multiplayer.

It still very much feels like a KOTOR game, real emphasis on storytelling, you still have your companions, in fact I kinda wish the game wasn't massively multiplayer so it wouldn't lag so much at times on my laptop. Everything is voice acted (literally everything), it still has your decision and karma systems from BioWare games. Even if you don't like MMOs, it's a solid game if you enjoy KOTOR.

Hopefully I get to do some multiplayer stuff soon (more like co-op with a friend of mine) and I'll tell you how that goes.

Also I think this thread has been around long enough to warrant a sticky.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 18, 2012)

I've just completed Borderlands 2 with my 2nd character.

TVHM here i come again.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 18, 2012)

I achieved so much this week in my non-gaming life that I decided to take today as a 'me' day, and as such I accomplished quite a lot, game wise.

- I finally finished the download for Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, since I managed to repair my torrent program. This signal is too weak for a direct download, but with torrents it doesn't matter if it dies, it just picks up again later  But yeah, MHP3rd, awesome game. Never got to play the Wii version much so most of this is new to me. Already got a kick-ass longsword, two cats dressed in samurai armour with sweet weaponry, etc. Well worth the wait.

- Played a LOT of Aliens Infestation DS. My sweetheart gave it to me yesterday so it carries significant sentimental value. Which is handy, because I suck at it. I keep losing guys, especially against the queen at the end of the first section of the Sulaco. I'd look up a better way of doing it on the FAQs, but there's only one and it's in Italian, which ain't much good to me...

- Realised that my recent gaming drought is over now that UTorrent is back online, and also that I can now play the Final Fantasy series in a straight run from 1 to 12, except 11 since its online but I don't really think it counts anyway. Downloading FF3, the only one I'm missing, as we speak.

I've done a lot more today, but my downloads are nearly finished so I'm gonna go free up some space on my memory card.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 18, 2012)

finished final fantasy 3, or 6... i dont know, its the one that have locke


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 18, 2012)

I finished Sonic's Story in Sonic The Hedgehog 2006.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 18, 2012)

This weekend i re-installed my whole computer system because i mistakingly deleted a well, KEY registry key.. Not quite gaming but it was a real accomplishment! No big loss as i keep most of my digital content on external HDD except some saves games (arrr restarting Two Worlds II now..)  and hours to get it back in order.. Almost done now after about 10 hours! I won't approach RegCleaner before long and get an image of my system on my external HDD, lesson learned!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2012)

We got our Wii U today. My bro was really wanting to play Nintendo Land to see how good it would be. Neither of us had really high hopes. However it actually turned out to be a really fun game. The mini-games aren't long but they are entertaining. I don't really see myself playing it for hours and hours on end, but if we just play them every so often I could see the game lasting quite a while.

We also got Assassins Creed 3, Zombie U, and CoD: Black Ops 2 with it. Haven't gotten far enough into them to really form an opinion yet. I'm hoping to play Assassins Creed 3 really soon, but we'll see what my schedule for life is like :/


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 19, 2012)

completed the final survival mode in N.U.N.S.G.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 20, 2012)

Beat Nsmbu today. still needed to get all the star coins exec


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 20, 2012)

my dog broke my gamecube controller


----------



## Satangel (Nov 20, 2012)

Got to Prestige 10 in MW2! After a good 12 months of playing this wonderful game, making it officially my most played game ever, I reached Prestige 10. Now just to get to lvl 70 again, and I completed the never-ending multiplayer!

AWESOME game, especially on PC where you can get rid of lots of noob stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2012)

I found time to try playing the new Borderlands 2 DLC. I was pretty disappointed with the first DLC, didn't even play through all of it. The second DLC is a little better but not by much (as far as I have seen so far). They just don't feel enough like Borderlands. I dunno, maybe I'm just old school first Borderlands :/ . Although I was very pleased to find out that there are designated slots for the Torgue Tokens. I play those more than I play the actual storyline of the DLC.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been able to pick up gaming again. Lets see:

Finished the Water area in NSMB:U, I'm stuck in one ghost house in the ice world though.
Got to the Fun Center in Lollipop Chainsaw

And I've been playing some Black Ops 2. I've never bought a CoD game before, just played them here and there, so I'm trying to get into this one. I'm doing pretty good. I mean admittedly, I'm not good, nor a fan of FPS games. I'd rather a game of Mario or Zelda over an FPS any day of the week, but when I'm able to go about 21-10, I feel pretty good.

Sadly though, Paper Mario Sticker Star and Virtues Last Reward are on hold until who knows when.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 23, 2012)

Just started Mother 3, loving it so far


----------



## Sterling (Nov 23, 2012)

- I've written about 5000 words in the past few days.

- Played Black Ops 2 and hit my first prestige.

- Got back onto Runescape for the Combat Evolution launch. It's pretty cool.

- Succeeded in finding a game I enjoyed a few years back. I'm about to hit it hard and fast.

- I still have to finish my session of Dark Cloud 2, I'm just over half way and I've been chain synthing for the best stats on my weapons as possible. Stop on an Armlet is amazing. 

- I'm almost finished with my marathon of Megas XLR. The Nostalgia stains on my screen continue to get worse as I go too.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 23, 2012)

Sterling said:


> - I've written about 5000 words in the past few days.


What does that have to do with gaming?

Anyway, I finally got used to the stylus controls in Kid Icarus: Uprising. And I mean with the "official" stylus that comes with the 3DS XL, not the thumb styli I've been using. Idk what happened, but a couple days ago, I thought I lost my thumb stylus, and since I was on a trip, I didn't have any extras (I've since found it, turns out it fell off my carabiner somehow in the car). But I really had an itch to play Kid Icarus on the long road trip, and I hadn't played in a while, so I decided to tough it out with the stylus controls.

Idk WHAT happened since March when I got it, but the stylus controls came more naturally to me than ever before. I started dodging and aiming and sweeping the screen with ease, and with no real strain on my hands except a tad of cramping on my left palm since it was supporting the entire weight of the 3DS XL (though this wasn't as huge of an issue as one might imagine). My right hand felt entirely comfortable using the stylus, especially with the way I was holding it, and I've noticed a serious improvement in my performance in-game over the past few days, even though I haven't played in a LONG while (even the thumb stylus just can't match the precision and freedom of movement granted by the much longer official stylus). Maybe it's time to finally get back to my intensity-9 run on Chapter 4 (which I've been stuck on since May!).


----------



## Sterling (Nov 23, 2012)

Because what I'm writing heavily involves gaming as a fantasy narrative. Besides,even if it didn't involve gaming, it's still an accomplishment that I made alongside my gaming habits.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 23, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Because what I'm writing heavily involves gaming as a fantasy narrative. Besides,even if it didn't involve gaming, it's still an accomplishment that I made alongside my gaming habits.


Sounds interesting. I'd be interested to hear more about this, if you'd like. PM me?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 23, 2012)

Got a bit further in Strange Journey. 

Started playing Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together again and I'm on Chapter 3.


----------



## emigre (Nov 23, 2012)

I finally found a use for my stand I got with Kid Icarus.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> I finally found a use for my stand I got with Kid Icarus.
> 
> *Snip*


I might have to try that... Btw, is that a Wiimote wrist strap attached to the left side?


----------



## emigre (Nov 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I might have to try that... Btw, is that a Wiimote wrist strap attached to the left side?


 
It looks like it doesn't it? No, its a black generic wrist strap I bought. However it has a clip so it feels secure around my wrist.  I've got the exact same one on my 3DS and as both my 3DS and PSP are black (SURPRISE SURPRISE) it looks pretty good.


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (Nov 23, 2012)

Found the firmware for my old R4DSLL. It's a piece of junk, but it's kinda nostalgic getting my first flashcart working again. Oh and 2 months ago I found Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone for the PS1 for 99p.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 27, 2012)

(I actually was able to sit down and really play my Wii for the first time in a couple weeks so it doesn't seem like much but, relatively speaking, it IS a lot : )

- I got another purple comet star (purple coins) on Mario Galaxy.
- I got the gravity suit in Metroid Prime ... but then, while paused and briefly away from the Wii, my kids decided they wanted to watch a movie so my game got turned off without saving  . It's not too bad, though. It was one of the few major power ups I've gotten so far that I didn't have to actually kill something big to get at. It'll be simple to get again ... once I get time to get around to it.
- I got the gust bellows and the Lanayru Mining Facility dungeon map in Skyward Sword. Then I got stuck, saved and turned it off. It's probably something simple. It was late. When I started playing I was briefly stuck because I had previously saved with a key and had since forgotten that the key icon only needs to be on the screen and doesn't need to have a number beside it to mean I actually have a key. I'm probably missing something similarly easy now and it will click when I start playing while I'm actually awake next time.
- I got through a few more rooms in Metroid Other M, too, but no really big mile markers (other than reaching another save point.)
- I got the bow playing through Ocarina of Time (original) with my Wife. It's the second time around for me, first for her. I'm actually farther along playing Master Quest by myself but it's slow going with her since she doesn't always have the time ... or wants to play something else.


----------



## Deltaechoe (Nov 27, 2012)

Today:
I found my Metroid Prime Trilogy collectors edition


----------



## Another World (Nov 27, 2012)

i played Space Pilot (1968) and Road Runner (1971)

-another world


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 27, 2012)

Started playing Descent I


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 27, 2012)

The other day I beat Lexanne in KH2 FM on lvl33 after dying at least 20 times.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 27, 2012)

finished rhythm heaven fever


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2012)

Beat Heavy Rain. I think I love Madison in that game. Soooo sexy.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 28, 2012)

I mostly finished rewriting my Bukkit plugin. Also started Skyrim, doing the Bleak Falls Barrow sidequest atm.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2012)

Beat episode 5 of The Walking Dead last night. Amazing game and worth the purchase!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2012)

Got lucky enough to grab a mint condition used Skyward Sword edition gold Wiimote Plus at GameStop yesterday, which prompted me to play Skyward Sword for the first time in close to a month. I beat the third silent realm, which took me three tries. I love these silent realms... so much better than the tear-collecting sequences from Twilight Princess, upon which they're based.


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2012)

started playing with my k1 revo.

-another world


----------



## zhaul (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, I completely beat the trials of mexico in kofXIII, damn!  so difficult.


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Beat Heavy Rain. I think I love Madison in that game. Soooo sexy.


Heavy Rain is a great game! What type of ending did you get?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Heavy Rain is a great game! What type of ending did you get?


 
Uh...

-Kid Saved, Madison and Ethan move in together.
-Killer killed
-Jayden quits the FBI to join "the real world"


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Nov 29, 2012)

I really need to play Heavy Rain...

Today I
-got to Stage 8 in Battletoads(yay warps!)
-got to Rick Bruiser in Super Punch Out!! (FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU)
-saved the Water Guardian in Torchlight II
-beat Super Metroid (yet again). 86%/2:55. Seems like my usual numbers when I'm running around enjoying the scenery. Love this game too much to screw with speedruns.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 29, 2012)

Got TO the final boss in the Lanayru Mining Facility but me and my bottled fairy lost our first attempt. (I find those little clingy bugs in this dungeon to be REALLY annoying.)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Got TO the final boss in the Lanayru Mining Facility but me and my bottled fairy lost our first attempt. (I find those little clingy bugs in this dungeon to be REALLY annoying.)


I remember I came thisclose to dying on that boss... No fairies, and I was literally down to half a heart. I was being sort of careless for most of the battle up to that point though, and played really tightly once I got to that point.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 29, 2012)

completed mario galaxy 2,w/all stars


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> completed mario galaxy 2,w/all stars


Now this is an accomplishment. Must be the first one in the past 3 pages or so 

Congratz!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Now this is an accomplishment. Must be the first one in the past 3 pages or so
> 
> Congratz!


 
You need to lighten up.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 29, 2012)

I really DO consider it an accomplishment. I have recently "finished" both Galaxy 1 and Galaxy 2 with all the stars AVAILABLE UP TO THAT POINT just by defeating Boswer. On BOTH games there are several more stars made available afterwards and beating the games with ALL stars is still an accomplishment that I have yet to achieve and, from what I've seen, is going to take a lot of work.

Good job Weavile001


----------



## nasune (Dec 1, 2012)

I just finished my Assassin's Creed marathon (playing 1, 2, Brotherhood, Revelations, and 3 all in order, and all after another).


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2012)

nasune said:


> I just finished my Assassin's Creed marathon (playing 1, 2, Brotherhood, Revelations, and 3 all in order, and all after another).


AC1 must seem like a real waste of time compared to 2/B/R. Revelations was cool too, but not fun enough, I liked Brotherhood the most. 
I haven't played 3 though, have to say that looks amazing, although I hear mixed comments.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> AC1 must seem like a real waste of time compared to 2/B/R. Revelations was cool too, but not fun enough, I liked Brotherhood the most.
> I haven't played 3 though, have to say that looks amazing, although I hear mixed comments.


 
AC1 > Revelations.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> AC1 > Revelations.


Wow, it was that bad?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wow, it was that bad?


No  way IMHO, Revelations was a bit bland IMHO, colourful world and all, but the average building/sight in Turkey is just not as impressive as one in Rome (Brotherhood). 
The bombs didn't really add anything to the gameplay. Otherwise, it was much better than 1. Better looking, better gameplay, more fun.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 2, 2012)

completed: assasins creed 3 for wii u, never played any other assasins creed


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 3, 2012)

Playing through Skyward Sword I got out of the Lanayru Mining Facility, got the lighthouse working and got the resulting message. This involved 2 boss battles in fairly rapid succession. Both I defeated fairly easy on the third try  . The second one gave me trouble when, like many bosses, he became suddenly more difficult shortly before the final blow. I finally just resorted to suicide bombing at that point and it did the trick  .


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 3, 2012)

completed mario 3d land


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 3, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> completed mario 3d land


Completed it 100% (all star coins, flag poles), or just completed the main game?


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 3, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Completed it 100% (all star coins, flag poles), or just completed the main game?


got all stars,flagpoles ans finished the story again.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

I finished the side quest involving the love letter in Skyward Sword ... trying both ways.
Since I saved before starting, when I realized you couldn't satisfy both petitions at once I made a copy of the save file and tried the other way too. The end result is the same either way, though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 7, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Playing through Skyward Sword I got out of the Lanayru Mining Facility, got the lighthouse working and got the resulting message. This involved 2 boss battles in fairly rapid succession. Both I defeated fairly easy on the third try  . The second one gave me trouble when, like many bosses, he became suddenly more difficult shortly before the final blow. I finally just resorted to suicide bombing at that point and it did the trick  .


 
I was thinking of playing through it on my Wii U, but I'd have to hook the WiiU up to my monitor in which I have no sound.. unless I'm able to use my PS3 headset with it, doubt it though. I also don't have any double a batteries for my Motion Plus.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 7, 2012)

I held my breath, took the plunge, and got myself a Steam account. I haven't actually gotten around to playing anything yet, but hey, baby steps.

My account name is Gahars, because I'm original like that.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I was thinking of playing through it on my Wii U, but I'd have to hook the WiiU up to my monitor in which I have no sound.. unless I'm able to use my PS3 headset with it, doubt it though. I also don't have any double a batteries for my Motion Plus.


Yeah, I'd say batteries for the WiiMote would be the main problem there. So, do you just not have any sound at all, ever on your Wii U ? (I don't remember if the gamepad has sound or not.) unless the PS3 headset connects with HDMI, I doubt it'll work, though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 7, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Yeah, I'd say batteries for the WiiMote would be the main problem there. So, do you just not have any sound at all, ever on your Wii U ? (I don't remember if the gamepad has sound or not.) unless the PS3 headset connects with HDMI, I doubt it'll work, though.


 
Not on my monitor. I do have sound for the WiiU, but the audio cords don't work through the PC speakers like the PS3. And my PS3 headset is USB, which works on PC, so iono, hopefully it would work.


----------



## Devin (Dec 7, 2012)

I finished Arcade Mode with Rosie on All Star mode in Sony Smash Bros Brawl.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 7, 2012)

I got a 300,657 score on Tetris DS marathon today!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 7, 2012)

Started Ratchet & Clank: A Crack in Time

Finished the Law Route in Tactics Ogre: Let us cling Together.

Tried the Final Fantasy XIII-2 demo. It twas boring.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 7, 2012)

This actually happened yesterday, but close enough. Got a 34 kill-streak in Battlefield 2. K/D for the match was a little over 9.


----------



## nasune (Dec 7, 2012)

Just finished ZombiU (and murdered TheRealJDBye's zombie). And I have to say, it's been one hell of a ride.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 7, 2012)

completed uncharted golden abyss on my friend´s ps vita


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

I got the Water Dragon's Scale and 8 dusk relics (not sure how many were available but I searched for a while.)


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 7, 2012)

Waiting excitedly for Far Cry 3 to download on Steam, this baby got some kick-ass reviews!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 7, 2012)

I picked up Tetris Axis for the 3DS and on my second try I got up to level 10 on marathon (AKA "classic") mode. I then proceeded to do it again, and then got to level 11 another time. This is a pretty big accomplishment to me because until a few days ago, I haven't played Tetris in years. And in all the times I've played Tetris in its various forms, on the NES when I was 5, on the Game Boy, on cell phones and smartphones, I've never gotten anywhere CLOSE to level 10.

So, yeah. Here's to an accomplishment over 3 lifetimes in the making.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 7, 2012)

Got reported the first time in LoL. Can't say I fully agree with it, but hey, fuck it. Bitches were inconsiderate and just irrational, fuck em.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Got reported the first time in LoL. Can't say I fully agree with it, but hey, fuck it. Bitches were inconsiderate and just irrational, fuck em.


Reported for what, on where? An online gaming network I assume?


----------



## Ikki (Dec 7, 2012)

Restrained myself from buying shit from the Big Picture Sale in order to wait for the Holiday Sale on Steam.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 7, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Reported for what, on where? An online gaming network I assume?


League of Legends thread

Really twats man, but whatever, I know I wasn't the biggest reason for that loss, I played well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2012)

Ikki said:


> Restrained myself from buying shit from the Big Picture Sale in order to wait for the Holiday Sale on Steam.


 
That's a stupid thing to say you achieved :/

Anyways, some small updates: Beat Virtue's Last Reward, ending blew my mind.
I went 30-3 in Black Ops 2 in a map lol and got a 10 Killstreak reward.
Played some Borderlands on Vault Hunter mode (playing it now as I speak actually), up to the point where I gotta go rescue Roland, not looking forward to it considering it was hard the first time, if it wasn't for the SHiFT Keys Gearbox gave out, I'd have a crappy loadout.

I also started Skyward Sword again on the WiiU. I'm curious, does the WiiU make the games look better or something? The reason I ask is because it looks like how I played it on the Wii with component cables.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2012)

Ikki said:


> Restrained myself from buying shit from the Big Picture Sale in order to wait for the Holiday Sale on Steam.


I highly doubt those games are going to be cheaper during the Winter Sale. If they were -75% during the current Big Picture sale, they won't drop lower. It's only very very rarely they go beyond 75%.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 8, 2012)

Finished the first two Episodes (100%) in Family Guy: Back to the Multiverse!
I'm a big fan of the show and I'm loving every single bit of the game so far! xD
It's hilarious as hell! It has many LOL, ROFL and LMFAO moments...!


Spoiler: A funny moment! Don't look if you don't like spoilers!



Especially the cow that masturbates when it's being milked!       


If true Family Guy fans will play this game will love it for sure!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 8, 2012)

Just bought black ops 2...
And i have to say it's pretty good... Though multiplayer pisses me off sometimes >


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Just bought black ops 2...
> And i have to say it's pretty good... Though multiplayer pisses me off sometimes >


 
You'll get used to it. The only map that I hate is Yemen, worst map in the game for me. I can't stand it at all.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 8, 2012)

well i actually like yemen 
I just get pissed off when people keep voting for maps like : Hijacked and/or Standoff
And oh yeah Bouncing Betties...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> well i actually like yemen
> I just get pissed off when people keep voting for maps like : Hijacked and/or Standoff
> And oh yeah Bouncing Betties...


 
Ya Bouncing Betties are spammed too much. I love Hijacked, I hated it at first, but I really like it. I like that and Drone. Standoff is pretty "eh". Another good one is Plaza.


----------



## Arras (Dec 8, 2012)

Completed Zero 3  Now I just need to complete the original Zero some day...


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 8, 2012)

Got my 4th Borderlands 2 char to level 50.

One more to go.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2012)

eyes said:


> Got my 4th Borderlands 2 char to level 50.
> 
> One more to go.


 
Holy crap, that's impressive. I don't even have Maya, my first character to level 50 yet. Though I'm 40, almost 41. I wish some achievements were made for the Mechromancer, bit disappointing.


----------



## lismati (Dec 8, 2012)

Got my best stats in LoL ever (15/2/13, with Anivia). I still am a noob, tho.
Also, I've built a subway station on my tekkit server, with a running frame elevator, intelligent boarding system, and so on.
It's my 1616th day on WiiFit, not that it means something.

Oh, and not really a gaming achievement, but I've beaten my presonal best time on 2x2 cube, 6.35 seconds! (Shengshou 2x2)


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Holy crap, that's impressive. I don't even have Maya, my first character to level 50 yet. Though I'm 40, almost 41. I wish some achievements were made for the Mechromancer, bit disappointing.


 
I've been full on with this game, i really enjoy the style of the game.

I'll probably cut down my play-time on it a bit now though, as i only have Sal ( his play style i find least attractive) to get to level 50.

EDIT: typo


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> also started Skyward Sword again on the WiiU. I'm curious, does the WiiU make the games look better or something? The reason I ask is because it looks like how I played it on the Wii with component cables.


Unfortunately no, and it's without a doubt one of the stupidest things ever. Would it really have been so hard to add part virtualization/emulation to original Wii games using the Wii U's extra hardware power so they could output higher resolution? :\


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 8, 2012)

I got 4 more purple comet stars on the first Mario Galaxy. At least Galaxy 2 has a little more variety with the gameplay after beating Bowser. Having it be ALL purple coin collection gets a little tedious (and having had no purple coins before that) The only difference is timed or not ... need ALL the coins or just some of them.



xwatchmanx said:


> Unfortunately no, and it's without a doubt one of the stupidest things ever. Would it really have been so hard to add part virtualization/emulation to original Wii games using the Wii U's extra hardware power so they could output higher resolution? :\


It might depend on the TV. The Wii u doesn't re-render to HD but it doesn't change the resolution it's sending to the TV when it goes into Wii mode so it's still sending a HD signal so there is some upscaling going on there. If the HDTV did a crappy job before of fitting the 480p pixels into the 1080p pixel size that the TV has and the Wii U's upscaling did a better job, you COULD see some improvements


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally beat the final boss in Mega Man Zero today, after like 30 or 40 tries in the past few weeks... And yet, I died and got a game over. Why?


Spoiler: Possible MMZ Final Boss Spoiler



I was clinging to one of the pillars on the side when I delivered the final blow, so when the cutscene triggered, it froze my movement, so I fell to my death and got a game over.


It was without a doubt one of the most unforgivably cheap and unfair deaths I've ever had in a video game. I know Mega Man is all about 'cheap' difficulty to an extent, but come on! There's no way that was intentional!


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Finally beat the final boss in Mega Man Zero today, after like 30 or 40 tries in the past few weeks... And yet, I died and got a game over. Why?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible MMZ Final Boss Spoiler
> ...


 
This is why Mega Man is overrated shit.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> This is why Mega Man is overrated shit.


In their defense, it is an over ten-year-old GBA game. But still, GAH! I don't mind "cheap" difficulty if that's the point of the entire game, but some things are just ridiculous. And I feel pretty certain that was an oversight, not an intentional addition to increase the difficulty.


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> In their defense, it is an over ten-year-old GBA game. But still, GAH! I don't mind "cheap" difficulty if that's the point of the entire game, but some things are just ridiculous. And I feel pretty certain that was an oversight, not an intentional addition to increase the difficulty.


 
This is why Mega Man is overrated shit.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> This is why Mega Man is overrated shit.


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2012)

I lit the Mercury light house in Golden Sun.


----------



## zhaul (Dec 10, 2012)

I finished Athena´s tials on KOF XIII


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 10, 2012)

Just ordered FarCry 3 Insane Edition...I'm HYPED!
And finally got my first cherry blossom camo in black ops 2 for my M1216 :3


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 10, 2012)

finished my first playthrough of Deus Ex: Human Revolution around 3:30am this morning...  Probably should have shut it off around midnight seeing as I had to be up for work at 7am but it felt like the end was coming and I had to see it through.  Be starting the DLC tonight.


----------



## nasune (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm just about to enter the tower proper in ZombiU on survival mode, and I'm not looking forward to it.


Spoiler



I'm sure the little maze with the exploding zombie will give me a headache, and I really don't want to start over again.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

FINALLY! I beat Mega Man Zero, and for real this time!  I even beat the four guardians on the 'boss run' beforehand without taking any damage (I wasn't even trying to do particularly well). Now, on to Zero 2!


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 11, 2012)

completed all left 4 dead campaigns


----------



## TimothyWedel (Dec 11, 2012)

Bought and played a few games of 5v5 with Xin Zhao in League of Legends yesterday.  I can't play him as good as Teemo but he is definitely a great backup for when Teemo is unavailable.


----------



## Jan1tor (Dec 11, 2012)

Well set my top score on Black Knight 2,084,400 in Pinball hall of fame 3DS.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 11, 2012)

I found 36 diamonds in Minecraft today.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 11, 2012)

Tried playing Goldeneye (Wii) offline multi, but then realized there was no option to add bots.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 11, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Tried playing Goldeneye (Wii) offline multi, but then realized there was no option to add bots.


 
I know this feel, bro. I wish the original Goldeneye had bots too, like Perfect Dark did. On my overclocked N64, PD runs flawlessly-smooth, with the only drawback being cutscenes playing faster than the audio. LIGAF.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 11, 2012)

Platinum'd Tekken Tag Tournament 2, and about an hour or two away from Platinuming Plants Vs Zombies for Vita.

Also ordered my first Fight Stick online (A WWE Brawlstick I plan to mod out)


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 11, 2012)

finished Wild Guns!! a classic!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 11, 2012)

I got TO the boss of the Ancient Cistern in Skyward Sword. Even though it took me a moment to see his painfully obvious main weak point it still didn't look like it was THAT difficult an enemy. I was, apparently, just being careless or tired or something by that point, though, because I didn't actually survive this time. It seems to be a pattern with me with this game. The first boss was actually the hardest one for me (a timing issue). After that, the run through each one that I actually DEFEAT them have seemed fairly simple and straightforward. The problem is I never actually kill them on my first try. I must be getting sloppy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 11, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I got TO the boss of the Ancient Cistern in Skyward Sword. Even though it took me a moment to see his painfully obvious main weak point it still didn't look like it was THAT difficult an enemy. I was, apparently, just being careless or tired or something by that point, though, because I didn't actually survive this time. It seems to be a pattern with me with this game. The first boss was actually the hardest one for me (a timing issue). After that, the run through each one that I actually DEFEAT them have seemed fairly simple and straightforward. The problem is I never actually kill them on my first try. I must be getting sloppy.


That's one of my favorite bosses!


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's one of my favorite bosses!


Not sure if this is why for you but being described as a "golem of darkness*" just sounded so cool to me.

(assuming the Spanish was a direct translation there . . . it often isn't.)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 11, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Not sure if this is why for you but being described as a "golem of darkness*" just sounded so cool to me.
> 
> (assuming the Spanish was a direct translation there . . . it often isn't.)


Nah, the English translation was "Ancient Automaton: Koloktos." Though "Golem of Darkness" is pretty cool, too!


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Nah, the English translation was "Ancient Automaton: Koloktos." Though "Golem of Darkness" is pretty cool, too!


Yeah, it was still Koloktos but that first part was translated differently and just made me think of having focused essence of elemental darkness trapped and brought to life by that old, cursed looking armor it was in.

Anyway ... I think I'm getting a little of topic now ...


----------



## DS1 (Dec 11, 2012)

I played another chapter of Resonance of Fate and messed around with the Tekken Tag 2 character customization for like an hour.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> completed all left 4 dead campaigns


I hate L4D2. To me it was inferior in every single way.


----------



## nachoscool (Dec 11, 2012)

Beat Iris in Pokemon Black 2 for the first time. It was way too easy.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 11, 2012)

Just did the Forest Temple for the first time.  It's was fun!


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 11, 2012)

astrangeone said:


> Just did the Forest Temple for the first time. It's was fun!


forest temple? from zelda ocarina of time?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 11, 2012)

unified europe under the wise rule of the kaiser



Spoiler


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 11, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> forest temple? from zelda ocarina of time?


Yuuuuuuuuuup.  This is what happens when a fourth year student procrastinates.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

I finally made it back to Kayley or whatever in Golden Sun. Out of the "Eastern" area. I hate that place. Its where I put down the game most often.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I finally made it back to Kayley or whatever in Golden Sun. Out of the "Eastern" area. I hate that place. Its where I put down the game most often.


Are you talking about Golden Sun: Dark Dawn?
If so, I played that game for hours upon hours, and then the game started to glitch out and I couldn't progress further. I still have yet to actually beat it...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

No no, im playing the first one. For GBA. Im emulating it on my phone. I have owned DD for about 2 years and i havent played it yet.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> No no, im playing the first one. For GBA. Im emulating it on my phone. I have owned DD for about 2 years and i havent played it yet.


In that case, I remember playing that game like 7 years ago. I've tried playing through it like 9 times but only actually beat it once, but that was a long time ago. This game franchise has to be one of my favourites of all time.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

I beat 1 a lot of times, 2, i have only been able to get almost all the way though it once... and the game glitched my Mars star out of my inventory :S


----------



## Depravo (Dec 12, 2012)

Just earned the gold 'Pacifist' trophy in Deus Ex: Human Revolution (completed the game using only non-lethal takedowns).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 13, 2012)

Started Persona 3 Portable. Just got access to Tartarus.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 13, 2012)

I beat Karnov the arcade version, not nearly as hard as I remember it... lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2012)

-Rescued Roland in Borderlands 2 on the second playthrough. I don't care what people say, that part is hard. Luckily I was able to do it without dying. But still, had to completely change the way I play. I usually do a run and gun style. Shoot first ask questions later with the Siren. But now I just sit back and pick them off one by one.

-I also beat the forest temple in Skyward Sword. I gave my Wii away to my younger sister so I couldn't finish playing it, but now that I have the WiiU I've been playing it non stop.

-Now I can't decide what I should play now for the night, I'm thinking maybe some Torchlight 2, or something on Steam.


----------



## Another World (Dec 13, 2012)

I cleaned up my desk after the k101 revo review. it was littered with msd cards, clone systems, cables, cords, game carts, and other crap i used during the review process. took me close to 30 min to clean it up.

-another world


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2012)

Another World said:


> I cleaned up my desk after the k101 revo review. it was littered with msd cards, clone systems, cables, cords, game carts, and other crap i used during the review process. took me close to 30 min to clean it up.
> 
> -another world


 
Better achievement then "I didn't buy something on a steam sale"


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 13, 2012)

Got a couple stamps on Nintendo Land and some stickers on Paper Mario SS, saw what I did.
Played a couple matches on Fifa 12 tournament with my bro. Gonna play Final Fantasy II Psp and put the damn egg on the stupid green lake.


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just finished playing and beat Bethemoth 2000 HP, piece of cake.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 13, 2012)

I got the boss key in the fire temple in Ocarina of Time Master Quest.

I had forgotten how many mini-boss type enemies there are in that dungeon. (either that or they're not all there in the normal OoT. I'm getting close to that point replaying through the original with my wife so I'll find out soon enough.)
I prefer not to use the fairy's hints at all so it took me a get the weakness on the skating fire thing and the heavily armored axe-man taking down half my life with every blow was enough to kill off me and the three bottled fairies I found in the same room with him on the first try (I was being a wimp and trying to kill him from a distance with bombs, bombchus and Din's Fire but he started running and caught up with me. I continued and was left without my stock of explosives and was forced to use my sword which ended up being much easier along with a little magic I was able to get back.) The other enemies were not as much of a chore.

*I'm too lazy to Google the enemy names today so that'll have to do.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 13, 2012)

just finished pokemon stadium 2 gym leader mode,i tried to defeat the champion 8 times but he wiped my team with only 1 pokemon


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 13, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I got the boss key in the fire temple in Ocarina of Time Master Quest.
> 
> I had forgotten how many mini-boss type enemies there are in that dungeon. (either that or they're not all there in the normal OoT. I'm getting close to that point replaying through the original with my wife so I'll find out soon enough.)
> I prefer not to use the fairy's hints at all so it took me a get the weakness on the skating fire thing and the heavily armored axe-man taking down half my life with every blow was enough to kill off me and the three bottled fairies I found in the same room with him on the first try (I was being a wimp and trying to kill him from a distance with bombs, bombchus and Din's Fire but he started running and caught up with me. I continued and was left without my stock of explosives and was forced to use my sword which ended up being much easier along with a little magic I was able to get back.) The other enemies were not as much of a chore.
> ...


 
I was reading the Goron's hints (I play the same way you do, ignoring Navi), and one of them mentions a "dancing" enemy (the fire skating thing) and using bombs.  His way annoyed me, so I ended up hookshotting the thing.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 13, 2012)

astrangeone said:


> I was reading the Goron's hints (I play the same way you do, ignoring Navi), and one of them mentions a "dancing" enemy (the fire skating thing) and using bombs. His way annoyed me, so I ended up hookshotting the thing.


I hadn't had much success with bombs in the previous room with the armored guy (and was actually completely out of bombs because of that) so that didn't even occur to me. I found that if I perched right on the corner of the box in the middle I could avoid getting run over without the fire pillar in the center roasting me either. From there I finally figured out that the hookshot would help so that was my solution as well.



Spoiler: As for Navi...









Same goes for every time my life gets low in Skyward Sword.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 13, 2012)

navi is a fairy, not a butterfly


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 13, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> navi is a fairy, not a butterfly


Show me a real fairy I can fake my frustration out on then.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 13, 2012)

Beat AC Revelations and now continuing AC III Liberations. My AC3 is still in the mail.. Gonna get it for on monday when my exam week starts -____-''


----------



## LinkFan16 (Dec 13, 2012)

Beat the temple of time in twilight princess as a part of my first ever 3-heart-challenge without using the magic armor or needing a fairy to revive link. but I think now is where the hard part comes... damn you city in the sky


----------



## ilman (Dec 13, 2012)

Bought Kid Icarus:Uprising and I'm going to wait about...21 days for delivery.
Darn you local shops for not having this game in stock, but having games like 'Funky Barn 3D'.
/rant


----------



## DS1 (Dec 13, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Platinum'd Tekken Tag Tournament 2, and about an hour or two away from Platinuming Plants Vs Zombies for Vita.
> 
> Also ordered my first Fight Stick online (A WWE Brawlstick I plan to mod out)


 
ORZ, I'm on my way to getting a platinum for TTT2. How long does unlocking all the Fight Lab content take (I honestly don't know what they mean by Fight Lab content - does that include the moves you buy?)? I have that one and the 40 movies left to unlock.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 13, 2012)

DS1 said:


> ORZ, I'm on my way to getting a platinum for TTT2. How long does unlocking all the Fight Lab content take (I honestly don't know what they mean by Fight Lab content - does that include the moves you buy?)? I have that one and the 40 movies left to unlock.


 
Not really THAT long, I got the Fight Lab trophy on release day without many problems. The hardest trophy hands down for me was the Ghost Battle one and getting the Tekken Lord title <_<. That took probably more than 70% of the total time, everything else was easy.

If you set the difficulty to easy and rounds to 1, you can just blaze through arcade solo for whatever movie you need. And for Fight Lab, I think I just grinded the final stage of the chapters to get the money to buy all the moves. Pretty sure I mostly did the first one with the bombs on the ground, since it was pretty fast and easy to memorize.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)

I made it to the 16th floor of Tartarus in  Persona 3 Portable.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2012)

Today was probably my least accomplished day. I mean, I managed to get to the Earth Temple in Skyward Sword, but then I slept the whole day. I just tried playing Assassin's Creed 3, and I realized that after you beat it, the game is pretty boring. There's no replay value at all. I think I overdosed on video games. I have too many that I don't know what to play.


----------



## DroRox (Dec 14, 2012)

After getting an expansion pack from a buddy and another buddy's N64 I began playing Majora's Mask and got to Snowpoint. Might not be much but I also managed the largest quiver and 4 hearts so far. Mostly side stuff. It's what I love about the game.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2012)

Nearly completed Lego POTC.
Only need to find the bottles + compasses in the last film and then I'm done.
Another game completed to 100%


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 14, 2012)

Beat TwinRova in OoT for the first time.  It was a stupid boss.  (Takes too many hits to kill her final form - you've proven that you can do it, so why did it take so much time?)

I should have used the Biggoron sword on her.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 14, 2012)

Beat Heroes of Ruin. Yay.


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 14, 2012)

3DS: Cleared World 3 and fought the awsome Octupus with awsome music in Paper Mario SS. 300 HP
Wii U: Downloaded and played both Sonic & Sega All Star Racing Transformers, and Rayman Legends Epicness Demos.
Ps3: A couple Fifa 12 Tournament matches with the bro
Psp: About to play Final Fantasy II


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 14, 2012)

I finally figured out how to beat Time Soldiers, I remember dumping like 10 bucks into the machine one time and getting to future world thinking "This has got to be the end of the game!!!" only to run out of money.... It's not the last level but damn was I close... lol


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 14, 2012)

Beat Gottos in Final Fantasy II. 2000HP


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Playing Dishonored as a pacifist. It's reminding me of MGS in that I'm given a lot of powerful weapons, but can't use most of them. Well, not without reloading my save anyway.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 14, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> 3DS: Cleared World 3 and fought the awsome Octupus with awsome music in Paper Mario SS. 300 HP
> Wii U: Downloaded and played both Sonic & Sega All Star Racing Transformers, and Rayman Legends Epicness Demos.
> *Ps3: A couple Fifa 12 Tournament matches with the bro*
> Psp: About to play Final Fantasy II


In America, FIFA?! Good job! Which teams were used?


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 14, 2012)

I learned the song to get to the sacred flame in Lanayru in Skyward Sword. This, of course, means I also got the first flame after finally beating that boss I had mentioned previously. Turns out I wasn't as close to beating him the last time as I thought. I also felt like I took longer to get TO the point where I had died last time but at least I survived this time. I guess I was just being a little reckless last time.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 14, 2012)

started skyward sword on hero mode.


----------



## Daemauroa (Dec 14, 2012)

I managed to get 4 people killed in Virtue's Last Reward in 2 hours.... and got a to be continued after that...


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 14, 2012)

Satangel said:


> In America, FIFA?! Good job! Which teams were used?



Guess you did not  get my post. Yeah im in America but its the in game Tounaments under Game Modes.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 14, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> I managed to get 4 people killed in Virtue's Last Reward in 2 hours.... and got a to be continued after that...


wth!?, who died?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 14, 2012)

Reached lvl 30 on LoL! Max level, time to play some ranked!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2012)

I managed to get a Gold Star in Octopus Dance in NintendoLand. I got one in Captain Falcon's game too. Trying to get all the ones I can, but damn, that Zelda and Donkey Kong one is so hard.


----------



## Daemauroa (Dec 14, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> wth!?, who died?


 
hmmm, I don't think it is a good idea to tell spoilers at the moment. I'll just say luna route, twice choose luna, twice ally.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 15, 2012)

Stopped the temptation of opening up my christmas present to myself early before tomorrow's psychology exam - Rollercoaster Tycoon 3D.

Played a couple of rounds of Tetris (Gameboy) and beat speed 9, level 5.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 15, 2012)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Beat Nsmbu today. still needed to get all the star coins exec


Just completed getting all 5 shinning stars on my save file today. The game as been a blast. although 



Spoiler



I was dispointed with the last superstar road level. was expecting something more difficult


----------



## DroRox (Dec 15, 2012)

Finished collecting all the masks in Majora's Mask. Just need to go up into the moon and get the fierce deity's and all that jazz.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> hmmm, I don't think it is a good idea to tell spoilers at the moment. I'll just say luna route, twice choose luna, twice ally.


 
The clover ending is even more screwed up. But yeah, that Luna route was a bit of a twister too. Sigma snapped, I loved it.


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 15, 2012)

Gonna play FF 2 right now, ill post later.


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nothing much today. Managed to clear Fynn's Castle underground secret 5Floor, pain in the but wild encounters. Recieved the White Mask.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> started skyward sword on hero mode.


 
What is that? I'm only on my first playthrough.

Anyways:
- Got to Sanctuary in Borderlands 2 after it warps to the sky. God I hate that Thresher boss. Seriously, I was at 950k, so close to a million, and that thing killed me like 4 times and I went down to 725k bucks. I was pissed. But eventually me and the Hyperion bots took it down lol.
-I'm close to prestiging in Black Ops 2. Not much of a feat, but hey, I don't play shooters that much, so this is impressive for me and I feel good about it. I am going to do it today that's why I'm posting it now.
- Just beat Tetris on the Gameboy on Marathon. SOOOOO HARD. That game is the REAL tetris game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 15, 2012)

I finished NSMBU.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 15, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I managed to get a Gold Star in Octopus Dance in NintendoLand. I got one in Captain Falcon's game too. Trying to get all the ones I can, but damn, that Zelda and Donkey Kong one is so hard.


the zelda one is very easy of you have 3-4 people to play with





ShadowSoldier said:


> What is that? I'm only on my first playthrough.
> 
> its like a master quest but for skyward sword


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> the zelda one is very easy of you have 3-4 people to play with


 
Except I don't. I'm the only one in the house who plays video games lol. The only time I play with people is when I bring my WiiU to one of my friends place.

Hero Mode sounds sweet. I wanna play it. But sadly I just beat the Earth Temple so I still have quite a ways to go.

Also, just prestiged in Blops2. Funny, I'm getting the double XP thing, and I went into a match on Hijack, I went 39-6 lol. I felt really good afterwards. Met a cool buddy online too.


----------



## Mr. Prince (Dec 15, 2012)

I beat a Dark Souls boss that is considered to be really hard at level 1!


----------



## DS1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Finished chapter 7 in Resonance of Fate, played for like 2 hours straight x_x


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 15, 2012)

I got the clawshots in skyward sword. I have to admit the process seemed a little trickier than the last but before I don't think I actually went looking for relics until AFTER getting all the tears. I spent a lot more time desperately running to get to the next tear to stop the clock again and actually died a couple times as well.


----------



## Daemauroa (Dec 15, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The clover ending is even more screwed up. But yeah, that Luna route was a bit of a twister too. Sigma snapped, I loved it.



I would like to say that i haven't finished a single ending yet, so could you refrain yourself from posting spoilers? because now I am think why Sigma would snap. oh and I got a ''to be continued'' which is something you could say that I have accomplished, however, I am not that fond of cliffhangers...

now following the betrayal route green-betrayal-red-betray/ally ( not sure now which to pick). and I just finished the escape puzzle, which was IMO one of the best so far.


----------



## ilman (Dec 15, 2012)

Beat The World Ends with You on Normal for the possibly 10th time on Normal difficulty.
I've beat it only once on Hard and I can't even get to the second week on Ultimate, so...great game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2012)

Finished all of the Challenges in Gravity Rush with Gold Medals. _Aww Yeah...!_​​​


_*All That Glitters, baby!*_​


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 16, 2012)

Beat the second Boss in Persona 3 Portable and got Fuuka to join SEES.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 16, 2012)

Spent about 7 hours in total playing DotA. 

That game is so addicting... (plus my parents and friends were out all day).


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 16, 2012)

Spent all day playing (and finished) G-Senjou no Maou. It's a great game, not my favorite VN but definitely top 5, the ending was amazing.


----------



## xeronut (Dec 16, 2012)

Finished Dead Money DLC for Fallout: New Vegas. As much as I love Fallout, I'm chomping at the bit to finish Lonesome Road and the main story for Caesar's Legion; the bugs, freezing and unfixed glitchiness really have turned me off of Bethesda titles (so much so that I'm looking to wait until the Ultimate Edition for Skyrim is out to even open the copy I bought back at launch).

Also, I finished designing the base I plan to build if/when RedPower 2 gets a MC1.4.5 release.  I'm building a prototype on my 1.2.5 server now, but it'll be so much more fun to play with ThaumCraft & MystCraft (sans age-gen bugginess).


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 17, 2012)

I got 3 more purple comet stars in the first Mario Galaxy. Just a handful left before I've gotten all the stars in the game.


----------



## nasune (Dec 17, 2012)

Completed super mario bros:the lost levels (all levels, no warps and no cheats) for the first time.


----------



## gameshark (Dec 17, 2012)

just played the psp version of Jetpack Joyride with my own made cheats and it is brilliant.

see it here where i made the video for youtube


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Got all the Trophies in Gravity Rush. Platinum Trophy, _Aww Yeah...!_

​

_*It's all Relative, baby!*_​


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 17, 2012)

I beated Megaman 9
tomorrow night, I will tackle Megaman 10 to celebrate the 25th anniversary of the blue bomber!!!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Got all the Trophies in Gravity Rush. Platinum Trophy, _Aww Yeah...!_
> 
> ​
> 
> _*It's all Relative, baby!*_​


 
For some reason, I have this mindset that Platinum trophies are just so damn hard to get. But I don't know why. Some of them aren't, a lot of them just require time. I mean, it's no different than getting 1000GS in a Xbox game, and I got plenty of those. Hopefully with Borderlands 2 it will be my third game I get a platinum in. (First being Uncharted 2, second being The Walking Dead)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> For some reason, I have this mindset that Platinum trophies are just so damn hard to get. But I don't know why. Some of them aren't, a lot of them just require time. I mean, it's no different than getting 1000GS in a Xbox game, and I got plenty of those. Hopefully with Borderlands 2 it will be my third game I get a platinum in. (First being Uncharted 2, second being The Walking Dead)


Yeah, getting Platinum can be pretty damn insane sometimes. This is my first Platinum Trophy by the way - I don't have a PS3 and I bought a Vita only recently... but now all my attention will be directed at Uncharted, since Gravity Rush has nothing more to offer (outside of perhaps DLC, but I'm not getting that yet).

Pro tip for other Gravity Shifters - when looking for Ghost Travelers... just get a guide. Seriously. I found half of them when I looked myself and I wondered why I can't find the rest. When I looked their locations up, I stopped wondering - sometimes they're in very, very cheap places. Same with the bosses - if you miss them by a few inches, you can actually go outside of the map boundries sometimes, which is something you instinctively try to avoid as a gamer.

The challenges and the extra boss fights are _tough enough_ as they are - I feel no shame in using a litte help in finding what I know I wouldn't find myself, no matter how long I looked.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 18, 2012)

Opened the giant-shark-thing's mouth in Skyward Sword and gained the ability to track the sand ship. Getting to this point also involved finding a rather annoyingly familiar boss-type enemy buried under some sand. I actually beat him on the first try this time, though.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 19, 2012)

Finished the Shadow Temple in OoT 3D.  Good grief, that ship is annoying and creepy - the last temple is creepy as all get out.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 20, 2012)

Solved the barriers in OoT for the first time without a guide.  The hardest was the shadow barrier, I kept missing with the arrows, and falling off of the disappearing/torch activated blocks.  It was satisfying to finally pierce the barrier orb with a light arrow.

Ended up spending two hours fighting Ganondorf and died when he transformed to Ganon.  (I used up two fairies fighting his first form...terrible!)


----------



## Fluto (Dec 20, 2012)

I watched the first cut-scene of Metal Gear Solid 4  *phew , what a workout.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 20, 2012)

This should be pinned


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 20, 2012)

Unlocked some stuff on Playstation Battle Royale.
Gonna play FF II right now.


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 20, 2012)

FF II: Managed to clear Cave of Mysidia with 1 person stoned(what a pain it was)should have brought more Gold Needles. Got the Crystal Rod as reward.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 20, 2012)

Just got 1 million studs in lego star wars 3 3ds


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 21, 2012)

Just beat the first playthrough of Spirit Camera.  Good grief, is it ever creepy.  (However, the camera requires crazy amounts of light, and hence, isn't creepy anymore.)


----------



## The Riolu (Dec 21, 2012)

Caught Cobalion before reaching Lacunosa City in Pokemon White 2 for the DS.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2012)

TraeGFX said:


> Caught Cobalion before reaching Lacunosa City in Pokemon White 2 for the DS.


 
Catching all three of em is really hard


----------



## Chary (Dec 21, 2012)

Finished Majora's Mask today, since it was such a fitting title for this week.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 21, 2012)

I started Pandora's Tower today... seems like a short game to finish before the new year.
Unless that Mayan end of the world crap gets in the way


----------



## The Riolu (Dec 21, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Catching all three of em is really hard


Extremely. The first two times, I used about 80 Ultra Balls total, and failed.

The third time... One Ultra Ball.
You caught Cobalion!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2012)

TraeGFX said:


> Extremely. The first two times, I used about 80 Ultra Balls total, and failed.
> 
> The third time... One Ultra Ball.
> You caught Cobalion!
> ...


 
Terrakion will be harder.


----------



## The Riolu (Dec 21, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Terrakion will be harder.


Oh great, I can't wait -_-


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2012)

TraeGFX said:


> Oh great, I can't wait -_-


Just in case you don't know this neat trick, if you make them faint the first time around and then go to the same places after you beat the Elite 4, they will be level 65(?) instead of 45(?)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Just in case you don't know this neat trick, if you make them faint the first time around and then go to the same places after you beat the Elite 4, they will be level 65(?) instead of 45(?)


 
I know the trick. I mistakenly beated Cobalion but didn't save. Caught him at 65.
Really good trick is to paralyze or put em to sleep.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally finished a damn puzzle in Street Pass (Swear I must be one of the only ones in my city who walks around with their 3DS).

Also, started working on my first Fight Stick. Got my artwork printed out and got my tools ready, just waiting for the new buttons and stick to come either tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 21, 2012)

Not sure if it counts as gaming but I have been playing with the Wii U browser a lot today. (even posting here)


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Spent 90 minutes trying to dupe an item in Disgaea 4 using the PPS and the senate. Did not succeed.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 21, 2012)

I beat capra demon on dark souls, lol


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 21, 2012)

I updated all my Wii homebrew. Really fun!


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 21, 2012)

TraeGFX said:


> Extremely. The first two times, I used about 80 Ultra Balls total, and failed.
> 
> The third time... One Ultra Ball.
> You caught Cobalion!
> ...


bitch please,10 false swipe and 198 ultra balls


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've not achieved much in gaming today as I'm not well and thus unable to play with any degree of skill, but yesterday was a good day for me. Highlights...

- I discovered a veritable treasure trove of PS2 games in my local Cash Generators store, and because they're so sick of the sight of them, they were all reduced to 20p, regardless of title. So being the total gaming casualty I am, I bought 34 of them, leaving them to sell only the duplicates and crappy sports/sims/minigames/girly crap. Titles acquired ranged in quality from the frankly awful Fellowship of the Ring (whatever, completes a friend's collection so I gave it to him instead), the kinda meh Simpsons Hit And Run, to the almighty Okami, boxed, mint condition, 20p. Fuck yeah. Even picked up Warhammer 40K Fire Warrior, with me being a Tau player and all. Which reminds me, I promised photos of the army, right? Here's a couple now they're finished, mostly.



Spoiler










My Crisis Battlesuit Commander. He leads the entire army. He can fly, use two guns at once, has a plasma cannon and a missile launcher, advanced armour and shields, and has never even been damaged in battle.


 


Spoiler









The Hammerhead Gunship, equipped with railgun. That's an old photo, since that was taken the job's been finished. Cherry blossoms on the engine housings and front gun drones, railgun painted, etc. It's also fought in four major engagements, never been so much as scratched, even when having lascannons and anti-tank psychic powers (basically hadoukens) fired at it. That railgun has single-handedly killed more enemy troops than anything I have ever possessed, barring possibly my Vincent Valentine custom model back when he served as my Chaos Space Marine Champion...


 
- Finally bought myself Harvest Moon Tale Of Two Towns for my 3DS. I'd have preferred New Beginning, but apparantly we Brits aren't entitled to good games >_< That and the new Sonic All Stars Racing game has been badly delayed, it seems. Was meant to be out weeks ago, now delayed until fucking February :o

- I got given a £5 GAME voucher for taking part in a Medal Of Honour Warfighter event way back. Had a tent set up in the city centre where you could play the game, even had a little laser shooting gallery in the back. Which I maintain was not alligned properly. I spent years of my life at Cadets using pretty much the exact same rifle and I can whip the pubes off a gnat from two towns over. Fuck knows where their computer thought I was aiming.

As for today, it is my fond hope that I stop vomitting soon so I can actually play some of the new games I got yesterday. Okami calls to me...it must be played....


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 21, 2012)

reached the lanayru mining facility in SW hero mode


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2012)

made a house in minecraft


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 21, 2012)

Im at 497/505 Puzzle pieces on street pass now!  Just need two more NSMB2 puzzle pieces and 6 more Kirbys return to dreamland pieces! (All Pink Of course...


----------



## The Riolu (Dec 21, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> bitch please,10 false swipe and 198 ultra balls


O_O you win.


----------



## The Riolu (Dec 21, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Just in case you don't know this neat trick, if you make them faint the first time around and then go to the same places after you beat the Elite 4, they will be level 65(?) instead of 45(?)


 really? I wish I would've known that before.. ._.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2012)

TraeGFX said:


> really? I wish I would've known that before.. ._.


 
I wanted to catch them at 45 though.
I want em that way.
And how long can you last throwing ultra balls? You might die o.o


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 21, 2012)

Got the three coins in the "run for it" stage of NSMBU (it's the level that gets unlocked after completing the game & finding all the coins in the desert world).

It was beyond insanity...


----------



## The Riolu (Dec 21, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> I wanted to catch them at 45 though.
> I want em that way.
> And how long can you last throwing ultra balls? You might die o.o


 
Well, it was a combo of switching and healing constantly xD

Let's just say, it was extremely lucky to have kept at least one Pokemon alive at the time haha


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 21, 2012)

Beat Akuma in SFxMM. . . . . . . . . . . . again -_-


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2012)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Beat Akuma in SFxMM. . . . . . . . . . . . again -_-


 
Too bad it's a fucking fan made game, shows how much Capcom cares about Megaman on his 25TH FUCKING BIRTHDAY!

Anyways, I've recently been playing some Torchlight 2 on Steam. I bought it when it first released but never played it. So I started. I'm not going to go full in or anything, but I'm going to be doing at least one quest a day while taking breaks from Blops 2 and Borderlands 2 on the PS3.


----------



## unmesshome (Dec 22, 2012)

HI, I saw a forum here that talked about downloading minecraft to be uploaded on your ds. I don't understand how that is done. It said to simply download it onto your card. What card? all the cards we have come with a game and I don't see any place on my pc that would take a card the size that fit in the game player. I really want to do this for my son as we live in IL and we can't buy it online and my family in FL tried to buy it as a gift code online for him but the site is not user friendly and gave them hell trying.


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 22, 2012)

Beat the Giant Cheep Cheep on Paper Mario SS, gotta love the soundtrack it plays. Off to World 4


----------



## raystriker (Dec 22, 2012)

Today , i defeated the Life Virus in Megaman BN1
AND HENCE FINISHED THE GAME (WITHOUT CHEATS AND GUIDES)!!!!
yaaaay


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2012)

unmesshome said:


> HI, I saw a forum here that talked about downloading minecraft to be uploaded on your ds. I don't understand how that is done. It said to simply download it onto your card. What card? all the cards we have come with a game and I don't see any place on my pc that would take a card the size that fit in the game player. I really want to do this for my son as we live in IL and we can't buy it online and my family in FL tried to buy it as a gift code online for him but the site is not user friendly and gave them hell trying.


This isn't really a thread for that, but come here and if you still can't find an answer post your question in that topic.


raystriker said:


> Today , i defeated the Life Virus in Megaman BN1
> AND HENCE FINISHED THE GAME (WITHOUT CHEATS AND GUIDES)!!!!
> yaaaay


I always consider without cheats and guides a good thing. I am always tempted to use cheats in games, but then when I do they just die down so I don't end up playing the game for a couple years. I now try as hard as I can to stay away from them.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 23, 2012)

Finished Gravity Rush. The game was good but it's most definitely not a _killer-app_.

+ Music is great.
+ Art-style is gorgeous. Even with all the visual shortcomings, the art-style was good enough to compensate for that.
+ Comic-book style cutscenes are awesome.
- Gets pretty repetitive and tedious near the end, pacing needs some work
- Controls a bit iffy (flying kick to be specific)
- Frame-rate drops like crazy in the final battle

Now to complete Mass Effect.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 23, 2012)

unmesshome said:


> HI, I saw a forum here that talked about downloading minecraft to be uploaded on your ds. I don't understand how that is done. It said to simply download it onto your card. What card? all the cards we have come with a game and I don't see any place on my pc that would take a card the size that fit in the game player. I really want to do this for my son as we live in IL and we can't buy it online and my family in FL tried to buy it as a gift code online for him but the site is not user friendly and gave them hell trying.


You can't play Minecraft on your DS. The _"forum"_ was probably talking about a homebrew called DScraft but that's not what you're looking for.

To buy a gift code for Minecraft, you have to register an account on the official site and then go to the below page and click "...to buy a gift code".
https://minecraft.net/store


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 23, 2012)

got to chapter 1-2 on resident evil 5


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2012)

Unlocked my first character and did a very good round of Spelunky on the 360. I don't know if I just suck but that game seems to be very difficult


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 23, 2012)

Got all the trophies in Awesomenauts. Such a damn fun game, just wish they hadnt abandoned it as far as DLC characters go on the console versions.

Next up on my list is finishing Mass Effect and Borderlands 2


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 23, 2012)

I got the fire and ice arrows on Wind Waker. I had previously stumbled upon the place where you get them previously but just to hear a message that the time had not yet come for whatever unspecified help would be given there. It took me a lot of talking to people and fish to figure out both where the powers were I needed to progress, that I needed these arrows to get to them AND where THEY were as well.

The girl that gave them to me seemed strangely familiar, too. It was only afterwards that I recognized where I had seen her haircut.



Spoiler: Kinda a spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow, so many posts I missed... why does GBAtemp keep randomly not notifying me of replies to this thread, even though I have it on "watched"? 

Anyway, in all honesty, I haven't accomplished that much in gaming lately at all. I did try to do a 100% run of Majora's Mask (my first ever of a Zelda game) in honor of "the end of the world," but failed miserably because I was just flat out too lazy to play during all my free time.  That said, I did beat the first two temples, save both of their great fairies, get the gilded sword, get Epona, and collect half the masks, all in maybe 5 or 6 hours of playtime. I know that's not too impressive in the big scheme of things, but for me, that's pretty damn good.


----------



## Norlan Bustillo X (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally got 5 stars on "Through the Fire and Flames" by Dragonforce on Guitar Hero III after many years trying to achieve it. (It was easier on a real guitar than on the game xD) 
Also, completed The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword on Hero Mode (not actually a huge accomplishment, since it isn't hard, but at least I did it ).
I also beat Resident Evil 4 on the hardest difficulty :3

I think that is all I did today :/


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cleared World 4-1, 4-2, and still working on 4-3 which that level is awsome by the way. On Paper Mario SS


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wow, so many posts I missed... why does GBAtemp keep randomly not notifying me of replies to this thread, even though I have it on "watched"?


I've been wondering this as well. I think it's because we may get more than one notification, and check one but forget about the notification for this one, and that in order to receive more notifications we have to click on the last notification from this thread that we got.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 23, 2012)

Taking apart and deyellowing my SNES controllers with retr0bright.  I should not have bought the rosewater and glycerin (they were out of the plain stuff), because my room smells like someone's grandma right now.


----------



## linuxGuru (Dec 23, 2012)

I finished Final Fantasy 7 for the first time, then started Persona 3 portable.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 23, 2012)

Reserved a 3DS XL to be collected tomorrow, and i'm still trying to talk myself out of it, and then i talk myself back into getting it.

Jeez...talk about making your mind up!

Anyway, as it stands now, i'm making the purchase tomorrow


----------



## SirAileron (Dec 23, 2012)

Worked at my reflexes in Meat Boy, then proceeded to upstage players in Castlevania HD, maxing out all of Shanoa's subweapons in the process.

Felt good to get another skill-grind character out of the way.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 23, 2012)

Got to the Zelda Level in Abobo's Big Adventure  (it's been a slow day for me)


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 23, 2012)

Been in hospital again all day and thus unable to play, but now that I'm finally home I have every intention of going through Warhammer 40K Fire Warrior on my PS2 in one shot, then moving on to whatever game I randomly pluck from the big bag of 20-odd new games I picked up the other day. No idea where to start with that collection so picking one entirely at random seems as good a way to decide as any, really.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 23, 2012)

got to chapter 2-1 on resident evil 5


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 23, 2012)

eyes said:


> Reserved a 3DS XL to be collected tomorrow, and i'm still trying to talk myself out of it, and then i talk myself back into getting it.
> 
> Jeez...talk about making your mind up!
> 
> Anyway, as it stands now, i'm making the purchase tomorrow


If it helps at all, here's my personal advice (I've been a longtime owner of both): The only reason to get the original is if either A) you have small hands, B) you have tiny pockets (and pocket-carrying is important to you), or C) both. The 3DS XL has far comfier triggers and dpad, better stylus placement, and is less prone to fingerprints. it's also got better resolution scaling for DS games, from what I hear.

Personally, I'm happy I switched to the XL because I have large hands (the original just hurt my poor index fingers and the space between my index fingers and my thumbs, especially when playing trigger heavy games, like Kid Icarus or Zelda 3D), and I have large pockets. but if you have small hands and small pockets, you might want to consider the original.


----------



## emigre (Dec 23, 2012)

I've just beaten Kid Icarus: Uprising.

VLR is still better.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> If it helps at all, here's my personal advice (I've been a longtime owner of both): The only reason to get the original is if either A) you have small hands, B) you have tiny pockets (and pocket-carrying is important to you), or C) both. The 3DS XL has far comfier triggers and dpad, better stylus placement, and is less prone to fingerprints. it's also got better resolution scaling for DS games, from what I hear.
> 
> Personally, I'm happy I switched to the XL because I have large hands (the original just hurt my poor index fingers and the space between my index fingers and my thumbs, especially when playing trigger heavy games, like Kid Icarus or Zelda 3D), and I have large pockets. but if you have small hands and small pockets, you might want to consider the original.


 
The only thing is i have the Ambassador 3DS, so i'm trying to justify the cost to myself of the XL, i prefer the XL as i have the DSiXL and i love them larger screens and the 3DS size doesn't feel right now that i'm used to the larger screens.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 24, 2012)

got to chapter 2-3 on resident evil 5


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 24, 2012)

Got my S-class licence on Sonic all star racing transformed and unlocked Ages.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 24, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> Got my S-class licence on Sonic all star racing transformed and unlocked Ages.



Been waiting for the 3DS version of that to show up. Now I find out it's been delayed til February or some crap. RAAAAAAAGE!

As for me, today in gaming....uhh...never actually got round to playing Fire Warrior. Had a rummage through my new games and confirmed the following things:

- Need For Speed ProStreet is trying way too hard to be Gran Turismo for my liking.
- The Simpsons Skateboarding IS as bad as it looks.
- That Pirates of the Caribbean Legend of Jack Sparrow game works, but I can't bring myself to actually care beyond that.
- I suck at Hitman games. Suck beyond all hope. I'm like the ill-advised lovechild created from a messed up menage a trois with a Dyson hoover, a black hole, and an Essex slag, the three suckiest entities in the universe.

Since today (gone midnight here) is technically Christmas Eve, I really should go and do something with the day, but chances are I'll spend it staring blankly into space, preferably in my own home for once instead of a damn hospital bed, and maybe testing out some of the other games.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 24, 2012)

Finished Portal 2.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 24, 2012)

scored a goal on PES 2013 ,superstar dificulty
its hard as hell,


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2012)

Completed Mass Effect.

Holy fuck, I'm in awe. The atmosphere and scale of everything is amazing. And that ending was truly _epic_.

Gameplay itself wasn't that good (and fuck the Mako) but no biggie. It was worth playing through for the story.



Spoiler



Saved Wrex since he's a BAMF, saved Ashley (although I'm starting to regret it) and chose Captain Anderson.



Spoiler



Now to play Mass Effect 2.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 24, 2012)

Modded this badass thing. My hands are burning, but its so worth it. Now to learn how to use it....

Also beat Lagiacruz and Rathian on my first try in Monster Hunter Tri 



Spoiler


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 24, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Modded this badass thing. My hands are burning, but its so worth it. Now to learn how to use it....
> 
> Also beat Lagiacruz and Rathian on my first try in Monster Hunter Tri
> 
> ...


Judging from that PS button... it's a PS3 controller?! What!!!


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 24, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Judging from that PS button... it's a PS3 controller?! What!!!


 
Yep its a PS3 stick. Its a modded WWE Brawlstick.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 24, 2012)

eyes said:


> The only thing is i have the Ambassador 3DS, so i'm trying to justify the cost to myself of the XL, i prefer the XL as i have the DSiXL and i love them larger screens and the 3DS size doesn't feel right now that i'm used to the larger screens.


you know you can transfer your ambassador status to your new 3DS with a system transfer, right?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 24, 2012)

Finished Metal Gear Solid 4 Without skipping ANY cutscenes....


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 24, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> you know you can transfer your ambassador status to your new 3DS with a system transfer, right?


 
Cool, wasn't sure that option was still available.

Made the purchase (Red & Black), and i'm in love with it, just registered for my free game (Professor Layton).

It sure does look the business tho, and the bumpers, which are missing on the 3DS are a nice touch, anyone thinking of making the purchase won't be disappointed.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Dec 24, 2012)

I spent all morning on gaming forums. I'll play TF2 later.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 24, 2012)

Got my Star licence on Sonic & all stars transformed and unlocked eggman. Need to take a break now.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Completed "Manor" and "Farm" on Hell on Earth difficulty in Killing Floor. Steam sale's crazy activity (and subsequent outages) led to me only being given credit for Farm though...


----------



## Depravo (Dec 24, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Finished Metal Gear Solid 4 Without skipping ANY cutscenes....


Then you must have started playing it on the day it was released.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 25, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Yep its a PS3 stick. Its a modded WWE Brawlstick.


Ooh, I see. At first I thought you took a regular PS3 controller and rewired the whole thing. Still pretty neat though.


----------



## andy26129 (Dec 25, 2012)

Gathered some flames and the green flame in Eternal Sonata Ps3 Cementary place. Awsome game!!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 25, 2012)

Completed Far Cry 3, playing Natural Selection 2


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 25, 2012)

I was curious about the tweaking glitch in Pokemon Diamond.
So after starting a new file and getting a Shiny Chimchar on the first try (thanks RNG!) I beat the game!
That is, I was registered in the Hall of Fame with 2 badges, 2:26 of game time, and a *Lv.4 Bidoof!*
Time to see how messed up the story events are!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

Got all the riddles and completed the Combat challenges in Batman Arkham Asylum. Also, managed to get all the freeflow trophies in the game. So now I just have to do the predator challenges and complete the game on hard on new game+ and I'll have a platinum trophy.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 26, 2012)

Started a new character on Heroes of Ruin (a Vindicator), going to specialize in indestructible/healing strikes/blade flurry.  (Was going to go with a healing character, but seriously...there's no use for this in this game.)

The music is pretty epic, especially with a 360 degree thingy like a vibrational speaker!


----------



## Chary (Dec 27, 2012)

A few days ago, I found a copy of Pokemon Blue at a garage sale. Since I had a lot of time on my hands, I beat the Elite Four, and got to Mewtwo. Remembering how difficult catching him was, I bought a TON of Ultra balls. After a grueling battle, I ended up without any Ultra Balls left. Desperate, I tried the leftover Great ball. Didn't work. My last chance was a Pokeball. Guess what? I caught it. My emotions were somewhere between being furious, and laughing my head off.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2012)

Started playing Infinite Undiscovery today. I forgot how awesome this game is. Not gonna lie, I've raged a couple times already but the game is just too amazing to stop playing.

I played this game for quite a while a year or two ago, but then I got stuck. I had to of spent hours trying to find the last piece of an item I needed to proceed but I couldn't find it, and I refused to use a walkthrough. I waited a few months before playing again and by then I had forgotten all of the controls. So I restarted but could never get into it as much as before. This is the first time I'm actually finding enjoyment out of the game again.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 27, 2012)

Spent 6 hours on customer service with Nintendo today trying to fix my wii-u's Internet problem. Finally fixed it.
As for my gaming accomplishment, umm... I wasn't a TOTAL noob on Black ops 2 wii u today... 
OH! And I came in first on my first try on flood on Halo 4!


----------



## beatsell (Dec 27, 2012)

My personal victory for the day is beating Soda Popinski on Punch-Out. Never beat him in my 12 years of playing the game. And my hopes were dashed when I had to fight Mr. Sandman.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2012)

Not really an in-game accomplishment, but I finally grabbed a copy of Mega Man ZX, completing my collection of all the DS Mega Man games I care to own (Mega Man ZX, ZX Advent, and Zero Collection). I've been looking for this sucker for about 6 months now at gamestops, because it's only $13 there (as opposed to at least $25 on Amazon), so I'm pretty happy I found it.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally beat Disgaea 4's campaign. It took so long because I got into the post-game stuff before beating the campaign, and anyone who's (really) played Disgaea knows how long post-game stuff takes.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 27, 2012)

I beat Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door for only my second time ever today. Forgot how hard that final boss battle can be, no matter how well prepared you think you are. I don't even know how I beat it the first time, since I was so young when I last played it.

Definitely one hell of a good game though, and I'm pretty glad that I own it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> I beat Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door for only my second time ever today. Forgot how hard that final boss battle can be, no matter how well prepared you think you are. I don't even know how I beat it the first time, since I was so young when I last played it.
> 
> Definitely one hell of a good game though, and I'm pretty glad that I own it.


One of my favourite games. I still have yet to beat the last boss, but I'll get around to it soon. My friend always pesters me about how much I suck because he can beat the game 100% so perfectly, but I also have troubles against that last boss.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 27, 2012)

Beat bongo bongo in second time play.
HARD. You would know this boss if you played gbatemp's top


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 27, 2012)

Got to my first scrap in Dark Souls (a couple of mins into the game ffs) and died.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> I beat Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door for only my second time ever today. Forgot how hard that final boss battle can be, no matter how well prepared you think you are. I don't even know how I beat it the first time, since I was so young when I last played it.
> 
> Definitely one hell of a good game though, and I'm pretty glad that I own it.


I really need to get back to that game. Last time I played was a year and a half ago, at least, and I had only gotten to, like, the second boss on my first playthrough before stopping. It's on my "to play" list, though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 27, 2012)

Played a little bit of *Mirror's Edge* and holy fuck, the game is gorgeous. Maxed out with 4x AA (#pcmasterrace) is a sight to behold.

While I'm not too fond of the animated cutscenes right now, parkour elements are really fun.

Played some more *Mass Effect 2*, Garrus is a true bro.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 27, 2012)

Uncharted: GA, about 50% done with Chrushing difficulty. All chapters so far are 100% with treasures, only a few treasures left for the last stages from my Hard difficulty game.


ps. I apologize my language, but Chase is a slow daughter of a B**** in chapter 11! Jesus f'ing f. Took me like 45 minutes to complete the short 30 sec run through because I kept on hitting Chase and ended up being gunned down..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 27, 2012)

Finished world 5 today in Super MARIO 3D LAND.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 27, 2012)

I got the bow in the first Legend of Zelda (NES). I also made it to the boss in dungeon #1 without blowing any holes in the walls  .
(dungeon #1 is actually the 2nd dungeon I'm going through. It's interesting going back to a Zelda game that you don't actually have to do in order.)


----------



## qwertymodo (Dec 27, 2012)

I beat the SNES Zelda ROM hack Parallel Worlds without the use of cheats or savestates.  I also finished it with approximately 98% item collection rate (I'm missing 2 or 3 heart pieces).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2012)

After about 1 hour I got the the boss fight in Spelunky. I couldn't figure out what to do so I died. I then played for another hour and never got to him again. Out of those two hours of playing I never unlocked a new character either. How can a game so difficult be so fun?


----------



## nasune (Dec 28, 2012)

I just beat New Mario Bros U 100% (got it as a christmas present). And, in all honesty, I was somewhat disappointed with how easy this game is. It's not as bad as 3D Land (the low difficulty in that one actually pissed me of), but it's still pretty easy.
Fortunately it was still fun, and I loved the paint levels.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Dec 28, 2012)

Finally finished Lego Lord of the Rings with 100% complete (Took longer than I thought). Not as awesome as the last Lego game (Lego Batman 2), but still a pretty fun game. Moving on to Paper Mario: Sticker Stars and Project X Zone (both 3DS) next.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 28, 2012)

Despite being ill and hospitalised, I still managed the following:

- Got two more badges in the Pokemon Emerald 386 hack, which is alarmingly difficult. My team's in its mid 50's and still ten levels below the next gym trainer's guys, and he has type advantage. Word of advice. Don't rely on a high level Blaziken in a psychic type gym...now Blastoise on the other hand...

- Acquired a new copy of Resident Evil Revelations for my 3DS, thanks to my treasured friend Amelia. She went to get some decent food from my local Asda when she grabbed some of my clothes, and found it in there for only a TENNER. Fucking sweet deal. I had it when it first came out but I had to sell it because my now thankfully ex girlfriend needed to pay her rent and I'm the only one with anything of value to sell to help her out. She was meant to replace it when she got her new job, but since I couldn't rely on her to not wrap her lips around another guy's dick, it seems only logical to assume that I can't rely on my game showing up either.

- Started work on my new Pokemon fanfic. I finally got sick of the lack of growth in the games, and figured that much like my project to finally settle the whole 'love triangle' bollocks of Final Fantasy VII, if I want to see something happen I may as well make it happen myself. So I've begun preliminary character development on the darker tale that the series deserves.

Not bad considering I get interrupted every few minutes by doctors wanting more of my bodily fluids. I tell you, there's nothing quite like being attended to by a gorgeous young nurse and having to hand her a jar of urine. Write your phone number on the side all you like, she ain't callin'...


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 29, 2012)

got 50 perfects on rhythm heaven fever
completed new super mario bros 2, going to download some packs


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

Got all the way up to the hidden lab in my new copy of Resident Evil Revelations. Not bad considering I spent half the day technically dead and on a heart bypass machine while some nutter carved chunks out of my chest.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Spent the morning getting to the last stage in SD G Gen Overworld, only to have one of my battleships destroyed in one hit by the boss -_-
Guess I have to grind all of my ship crew now or something


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 1, 2013)

Played some Peacewalker on my Vita and err, it's not as good as I thought it would be. 

- AI is utter crap. I was crouched *right in front of* of an enemy and he didn't even react.
- Some of the elements that I liked from Snake Eater are gone (camo index for one)
- Visuals and framerate are worse than expected but I'm sure I'll get used to it. If only Konami ported over the HD version instead of leaving us with the PSP game.
- X-ray vision in the beginning of the game to check out some girl. Oh Kojima...

Hope it improves as I play some more.


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought Castlevania: SOTN to play on my PS3 and fuck this game is good.

I played the game before on my PSP but the game just feels better to play with a bigger screen.


----------



## ThatOtherPerson (Jan 1, 2013)

I haven't accomplished much in it yet but I started playing Batman Brave and the Bold on Wii. I also updated one of my homebrew games to add scoreboard functionality to it.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 1, 2013)

qwertymodo said:


> I beat the SNES Zelda ROM hack Parallel Worlds without the use of cheats or savestates. I also finished it with approximately 98% item collection rate (I'm missing 2 or 3 heart pieces).


holy carp! I can't even get in the castle in the beginning. got to it but can't get in.

I wish I had a great accolade to compare but i've mainly been getting achievements in death smiles. just finished all the character endings.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 2, 2013)

got to chapter 6-1 on resident evil 5


----------



## qwertymodo (Jan 2, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> holy carp! I can't even get in the castle in the beginning. got to it but can't get in.


 
It definitely helped that I've been working on a guide mapping out the dungeons and item locations.  I really only used my maps for Impa's Ways and some in the Parallel Tower, but just the act of finding everything helped immensely when I finally got around to just playing through it normally.  The two biggest suggestions I can make are get the heart piece in the church immediately, before heading to the Guardhouse, and get the Cane of Byrna before getting transported to the Icy World for the first time.  The mapping is still a work in progress, and I haven't gotten around to the walkthrough yet, but here's what I have so far.  It's a fun game.  If it's too hard though, look into Parallel Remodel.  The dungeons have all been redone and it's supposed to be far more balanced difficulty-wise.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2013)

Defeated Twinrova in ocarina of time


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 2, 2013)

Had a little Zelda spree going on.

I let the sand ship get utterly wasted in Skyward Sword but I did "save" enough of it to still be able to get the sacred flame before it's wreckage sank.  Fortunately, when I got on board immediately afterward I found that it's crewmen are INCREDIBLY good repairmen. 

I got my horse back and then got the iron boots in Twilight Princess.

I opened another locked door in OoT Master Quest in the fire temple.

Then I went back to Skyward Sword and passed the 50 gratitude crystal mark, before going to Eldin to get the earrings. No matter how many times I go up and down that volcano I still get lost and the map makes little sense to me. Gathering Din's tears was the closest I got to KIND OF knowing my way around. Finally, I got bored dumping water on thirsty frogs and decided to turn it off.

*EDIT :* Oh, and somewhere in there I at least figured out where you have to aim the ice arrow in Wind Waker in order to be able to get into the Volcano (although I didn't actually go in.)


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 2, 2013)

defeated molgera in zelda wind waker

completed resident evil 5


----------



## ilman (Jan 2, 2013)

Started Mirror's Edge and I'm halfway through.
P.S. The game is AWESUM.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 2, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> defeated molgera in zelda wind waker
> 
> completed resident evil 5


Molgera is possibly my favorite Wind Waker boss. ^.^


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Molgera is possibly my favorite Wind Waker boss. ^.^


i love the battle theme


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 3, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i love the battle theme


Me too. It sounds a little like a warped version of Saria's Song/lost woods from Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 6, 2013)

I got the defese and jumping spells and the candle in Zelda 2 (NES). I feel Im relying way too heavily on continues in that game, though. Despite having worse graphics than the original IMO, its definitely more difficult for me. It doesnt quite fit with the gameplay of the rest of the games in the series but I guess Ninty learns from their mistakes.

Also, why does an everyday candle have to be hidden in the deapths of a dungeon instead of being up for sale at a local shop? I mean its not even a magic fireball launching one like in the first game and even THAT one was up for sale . . . I guess its because this is also the only Zelda game where you dont actually have a chance of finding money hidden in anything you can cut, kill or break (no life either, actually. Just magic and experience points. Maybe that´s why I die so much.) so maybe Link´s just too broke to buy a measly candle anyhow.


----------



## earlynovfan (Jan 6, 2013)

I just beat Final Fantasy I 
This is technically my first Final Fantasy game I've ever beaten (If you don't include Crisis Core)
I'm pretty proud but also disappointed in myself because I've been playing Final Fantasy since I was like 8 or 9...And now I'm 18...)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 6, 2013)

I achieved dick all in gaming today as for the first time in many years I went the whole day without playing anything. My PS2 was on, but for DVD use. 

On the other hand I did finally resolve a major problem today that's been bugging me for the best part of a decade, so I'm good. I can play Kid Icarus later and catch up on stuff.


----------



## Count Duckula (Jan 6, 2013)

Killed some sharks by running them down with a jetski in Farcry 3 on PC


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 6, 2013)

Finished half of the 'tree' of VLR. Well there are a lot of 'to be continued'-ends, but I got as far as I could at this point in the game.
I'm starting to get a good idea of what happened now (no spoilers though) and can't wait to get the details!!!
I really need to pick up a copy of 999 soon.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 6, 2013)

Started playing Jet Set Radio on my Vita, getting used to the crazy camera angles.
And a lot of osu: brought my rank up (it's near #30 000 now, about 2000 to go until I'm ranked higher than my friends), and started mapping a song out of curiosity and boredom.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2013)

Won the walking dead, episode 1 - 5 all today, only cried once. cuz yolo


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 6, 2013)

I beat the Egg Dragoon and collected all 7 Chaos Emeralds in Sonic Generations. I also beat the Imprisoned's second form and Levias in Skyward Sword, after not touching the game for nearly a month.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice accomplishments today ^^
Defeated mission 2 and 3 in lego batman 2.
Saved the boy with the monkey in twilight princess in the start of the game.
Got sonic colours and wii party


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 7, 2013)

Started FF13 today, and I'm already on Chapter 7, took me little over 11 1/2 hours.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 7, 2013)

Beat a level on megaman for the first time ever today. I nearly cried happiness. I beat the sheep bro stage on megaman 10 on ps3.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 7, 2013)

Became a wolf in twilight princess o.o
Finished mission 4 in lego batman 2


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 7, 2013)

This wasn't exactly today (more like MANY weeks ago) but, I was able to play Pokemon while doing exercise AT the SAME time!


----------



## Qtis (Jan 7, 2013)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> This wasn't exactly today (more like MANY weeks ago) but, I was able to play Pokemon while doing exercise AT the SAME time!


You should try playing while using a exercise bike. It's just great, but then again I stopped since people started to look at me too much. Apparently it's not cool to play Uncharted on a PSVita at the University gym.. Heathens!

Also a few trophies from going plat on Uncharted Golden Abyss. Damn you bounties! (roughly 15-20 bounties left to collect).


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Last few weeks I've cleared several games of my backlog, and finally put a break on my buying spree on deals.. Yeah, me!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 7, 2013)

Thread Title: What did you accomplish in gaming *today*


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Thread Title: What did you accomplish in gaming *today*


 
Hmm right though that was sooo an accomplishment.. Kay, today i did start playing Sequence and it is a really addictive and great game, think of puzzle quest with music rhythm. Recommend!


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2013)

Qtis said:


> You should try playing while using a exercise bike. It's just great, but then again I stopped since people started to look at me too much. Apparently it's not cool to play Uncharted on a PSVita at the University gym.. Heathens!


 
That's because they want to play around with your rear touchpad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 9, 2013)

I woke up late today so I couldn't do much, and yesterday and the weekend I hardly get any actual gaming time because my dad is home.

But today, I beat ZombiU only losing 5 survivors. Would have been less but I accidentally stepped on my mine. So now I'm gonna try and go through it again with 1 survivor on normal mode, then I'll give survival mode a shot.

Lets see, Skyward Sword I beat the Sea Ship for the second flame for the sword. As far as I'm concerned, the game suffers from what Twilight Princess did. Shitty first few hours, but then it picks up and is amazing.

I beat Luigi's Mansion. I don't get why that game gets so much flak, I love it. It's really fun, and the music is cool too. And Professor E. Gadd is awesome.

I also managed to beat Tetris on the GameBoy on Game Mode B, Level 9 Stage 5. Now if only I can figure out how to get that ending with the Nintendo characters.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 9, 2013)

completed mario and sonic at the olympic winter games story mode for the wii,.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 9, 2013)

Beat the 'backyard' levels in Plants vs Zombies, and getting close to the ending of the 'roof' levels too. 
Great fun, very cheap, everyone should play that game, so so so cheap!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing accomplished in gaming today as of yet, but as I got a new job today I set myself up so I'll be able to afford new games in the future and thus achieve more.

Still, I don't start til Monday so I can spend the next four days achieving.


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2013)

Played and beat Simpsons Hit and Run. That game is great. It's like GTA with Simpsons characters!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

I played 5 minutes of Pokemon Emerald and a few matches at SSB64


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

koimayeul said:


> Hmm right though that was sooo an accomplishment.. Kay, today i did start playing Sequence and it is a really addictive and great game, think of puzzle quest with music rhythm. Recommend!


Agreed, Sequence is one of my favorite games. It gets kinda repetitive after a while, but it's great.
Um... As for me, I completed Super Hexagon on the highest difficulty (Hyper Hexagonest, AKA Hardestestest (actual in game description)). That was actually a while ago, but I didn't post it here and it's noteworthy, so yeah.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 9, 2013)

Turned on my GB Micro, and found out the battery needs recharging after that well got distracted


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

I kinda forgot about this when I posted my previous post, but I finally managed to get a Perfect on this song on Project Diva Extend. It's pretty damn hard, I tell you.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 9, 2013)

Completed Plants vs Zombies!

8 hours of great fun, gonna add some more hours for sure. Very good game, surprisingly good for that cheap. Good stuff


----------



## lismati (Jan 9, 2013)

Handed my friend his ass on a silver plate in LoL (one of the good days, it seems)
Also, I've finished LogoQuiz on my iPhone, that was quite hard especially for a non-American person


----------



## Yumi (Jan 10, 2013)

Made a Chao into one of those angels..finally!! (from sonic adventure 2)


----------



## YayMii (Jan 10, 2013)

Beat a level in Megaman 9, lost badly to a full party on BO2 ranked (why they put solo players against full teams is beyond me), and finally broke through the barrier to the "Insane" difficulty in osu (while simultaneously surpassing my most skilled friend's global rank).

EDIT: almost forgot. Tried out GoW: Ascension beta...and I suck so much (to the point where if I run at someone who's 1-hit from dying and I have full health, I still die).


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 10, 2013)

In FF13 Beat the Chapter 11 boss barthandelus, had to spend a entire day grinding to do so.


----------



## Arras (Jan 10, 2013)

Yumi said:


> Made a Chao into one of those angels..finally!! (from sonic adventure 2)


I had a few Angel and a Devil Chao on my old SA2 save. It's not THAT hard, really.



Thomas83Lin said:


> In FF13 Beat the Chapter 11 boss barthandelus, had to spend a entire day grinding to do so.


Wait what. I beat him quite a while back, required no grinding whatsoever. Then again, I always defeat every enemy that gets in my path. I did lose a couple of times, but with a ton of switching and playing it safe I did beat him on my third try or something.


----------



## Yumi (Jan 11, 2013)

Defeated all my friends today in Mario Kart 64. Go Luigi<3 



Arras said:


> I had a few Angel and a Devil Chao on my old SA2 save. It's not THAT hard, really.


I never said it was hard. I just never had the time to accomplish it until now. (little by little)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yumi said:


> Defeated all my friends today in Mario Kart 64. Go Luigi<3
> 
> 
> I never said it was hard. I just never had the time to accomplish it until now. (little by little)


 
On my old save I'd spent months collecting Chao. I had them all. Sonic, Shadow, Super Sonic, etc. The special Tails chao from Phantasy Star. Angel and Devil chao. Even the alarmingly difficult to acquire 'Chaos' chao. My gardens were AWESOME.

As for me, today in gaming I painted a slice of melon in New Art Academy that I'm rather pleased with, played a bit further through Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater 3D, which is immeasurably improved now I have the Circle Pad Pro, and helped a friend understand how better to play Valkyrie Profile 2 because frankly his team was an embarrassment.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 11, 2013)

Arras said:


> Wait what. I beat him quite a while back, required no grinding whatsoever. Then again, I always defeat every enemy that gets in my path. I did lose a couple of times, but with a ton of switching and playing it safe I did beat him on my third try or something.


Yea I skipped alot. Now i'm working on some side quest and attempting Neochu. I should get leveled up in no time, especially If i manage to get the growth egg.


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yumi said:


> Defeated all my friends today in Mario Kart 64. Go Luigi<3
> 
> 
> I never said it was hard. I just never had the time to accomplish it until now. (little by little)


Confession time: the first chao I ever made in that game, I only gave unicorns to.


Spoiler: Visual Approximation of Result


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 11, 2013)

Patched Pokemon Fire Red with the Creepy Black Final Demo and have been messing with that yesterday.

Had to use a Gameshark code to get past an invisible wall (probs where they intended the demo to end) as I wanna get to lavender town.

Edit:



ouch123 said:


> Confession time: the first chao I ever made in that game, I only gave unicorns to.


 


Spoiler



http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/595865831165561100/772C80A68A10D9FDAB0A3B80C0D341528577ED5E/


 
My Frea... I mean chao


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 11, 2013)

Today I Started work working on a Mod for a GBA Game


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 11, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> In FF13 Beat the Chapter 11 boss barthandelus, had to spend a entire day grinding to do so.


I grinded so far in the Acylyte steppe, that everything else was too easy. The final Boss I completed without a single retry. Steamrolled through


----------



## Toasty (Jan 11, 2013)

Completed the Shadow Temple in The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I also beat Clay in Pokemon Black!


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, after reading about Chao, I wanted to go raise one. So today, I got a Tails chao. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 11, 2013)

I've never bothered with the Chao in SA2... Is it really worth anything? It always seemed like a tacked on gimmick to me.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 11, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Patched Pokemon Fire Red with the Creepy Black Final Demo and have been messing with that yesterday.
> 
> Had to use a Gameshark code to get past an invisible wall (probs where they intended the demo to end) as I wanna get to lavender town.
> 
> ...


 

Yay!

Have yet to try a Poke game, but its very interesting that you are able to do this stuff, dude. 
(I play the drunken trainer in this version - its like I'm a 'celebrity'!  lol)


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 11, 2013)

Beat FF13 today, and managed to get the growth egg before starting chapter 12 by spamming death on Neochu. Guess I can go ahead and complete the rest of my mission's and max out everything. 



Black-Ice said:


> I grinded so far in the Acylyte steppe, that everything else was too easy. The final Boss I completed without a single retry. Steamrolled through


Got killed once.  I either wasn't paying attention or something. this was on Orphan first form.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 12, 2013)

completed darksouls

going to play mass effect 3.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 12, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> completed darksouls


 
I'm impressed, i fell at the first hurdle.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 12, 2013)

eyes said:


> I'm impressed, i fell at the first hurdle.


it was hard as hell.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 12, 2013)

Entered the forest temple, saved 5 monkeys and saved in twilight princess.
Love the wind boomerang.


----------



## KingBlank (Jan 12, 2013)

Won a game of dota 2 - 15-3-29 as invoker
Won a game of HON - 22-7-15 as Aumun Ra
Leveled a assassin from 0 - 10 in less than an hour in AION
Created a level editor for my new game


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 12, 2013)

Got some used games from the internet and a local gamestore.

From the store:
Final Fantasy I - PSP
Final Fantasy II - PSP
Dissidia: Final Fantasy - PSP
Killzone: Liberation - PSP
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together - PSP
Command & Conquer: Ultimate Collection - PC (now I can play all those older games again without using virtualbox or any other messing around)
Total: 55 euro ~70 dollars(I had a coupon and there where sales)

From the internet:
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team - GBA
Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone - GBA
Kuru Kuru Kururin - GBA
Castlevania: Circle of the Moon - GBA
Tetris - GB
Revenge of the 'Gator - GB
Total: 15 euro ~20 dollars including shipping

Played around with the GBA games a bit.
-Got to Cave 2 on Kuru Kuru Kururin.
-Got to the flying lesson in Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone.
-Just beat Team Meanies in Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team.

I also caught Mewtwo, Zapdos and several others in Pokémon Pinball and got a highscore of
6.828.212.300 on the Blue one and I completed VLR yesterday (got all trophies too).

I'm afraid FF and C&C will have to wait till after the exams. I want to play some really light stuff after all that studying.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 12, 2013)

Edit: Sorry I thought it didn't post my message.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 12, 2013)

After not playing it for a while, I picked up my copy of Kirby Super Star Ultra and finished off Milky Way Wishes (I was about 2/3 through), and then beat Revenge of the King. Before I move on to Meta-Knightmare Ultra or The Arena, I think I'm going to go back to Great Cave Offensive and Milky Way Wishes and 100% them (finish collecting the treasures and powers)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 12, 2013)

Picked up the Dracula X Chronicles game on PSP yesterday for a fiver, mint. Thanks Game! So in the wee small hours of this morning I unlocked Symphony of the Night. Now to unlock the other two. I should really make a start on my other PSP games too. I have Final Fantasy Tactics and Tactics Ogre sat there, not even started either yet.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 12, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> After not playing it for a while, I picked up my copy of Kirby Super Star Ultra and finished off Milky Way Wishes (I was about 2/3 through), and then beat Revenge of the King. Before I move on to Meta-Knightmare Ultra or The Arena, I think I'm going to go back to Great Cave Offensive and Milky Way Wishes and 100% them (finish collecting the treasures and powers)


 
I hated Great Cave Offensive - it was too much like...collect 'em all for no reason.  I only bothered to get the full amount of treasures once.

Finally beat the story mode of Spirit Camera.  There's more, thank god, because the main game is pretty dang short!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 12, 2013)

astrangeone said:


> I hated Great Cave Offensive - it was too much like...collect 'em all for no reason. I only bothered to get the full amount of treasures once.


I used to hate Great Cave Offensive myself, but this time when I played it, it really grew on me. I'm not sure why. I guess it's because I pursued the actual goal of the game (collect all the treasures), instead of viewing it like all the other game modes, which were basically "get to the end of the level!" When I tried to play with that mindset, I just got frustrated and bored, because that's not how great gave offensive is structured.

That's just my personal guess, anyway.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2013)

Beat the first story of Pokemon Conquest in just under 9 hours.
I think the first time I played it it took me about 12 hours or 15 hours or something hours :/


----------



## Chary (Jan 13, 2013)

Picked up Final Fantasy Anthology and Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 on the PS1 for $2 each. Near-mint condition. Ended up spending a little time playing FFV, and got a small chunk of the game completed.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 13, 2013)

Got the last Chaos Emerald in Sonic 4 Episode 1. Only had to try the spacial stage twice


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 13, 2013)

Beat the first three sections (Spring Breeze, Dynablade, and Great Cave Offensive) on Meta-Knightmare Ultra in Kirby: Super Star Ultra. Also played through mission 5 of Halo 4 in co-op in normal mode, after not touching the game since before Christmas. 



Spoiler: Halo 4, mission 5 ending cutscene spoiler



Loved the cutscene at the end of the mission, when Chief essentially told that idiot Captain Del Rio to go f*** himself. What a badass.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 13, 2013)

Beat the boss of the forest temple ^^


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 13, 2013)

Played some doom on my GBA (Playing on Nightmare) and worked on my mod some more


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 13, 2013)

Beat Zapdos, talked to Xatu and ran away from judgemental pokémon on Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 13, 2013)

reached chapter 5-1 on resident evil 5, professional difficulty


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Got the last Chaos Emerald in Sonic 4 Episode 1. Only had to try the spacial stage twice



Jammy goit, it took me for-fucking-ever to get that emerald. 

As for my achievements so far today, I unlocked the original Rondo Of Blood in Dracula X Chronicles. Not had time for much gaming today, been a little busy.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 13, 2013)

I made 27 cakes in Minecraft. I need to make 13 more cakes, before Lex Luthor can steal them.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 13, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Beat the first three sections (Spring Breeze, Dynablade, and Great Cave Offensive) on Meta-Knightmare Ultra in Kirby: Super Star Ultra. Also played through mission 5 of Halo 4 in co-op in normal mode, after not touching the game since before Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't play the game, but I know the story and the cut scenes, and yes that part is totally bad ass.





Blaze163 said:


> Jammy goit, it took me for-fucking-ever to get that emerald.
> 
> As for my achievements so far today, I unlocked the original Rondo Of Blood in Dracula X Chronicles. Not had time for much gaming today, been a little busy.


I found that stage quite simple compares to stage 5 and 6. 5 took me many, many tries to beat.


----------



## nachoscool (Jan 14, 2013)

I got the safety first achievement in Left 4 Dead.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 14, 2013)

Beat Moltres and Articuno in Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 14, 2013)

Worked on my mod again and tried two of the games from this list

http://gbatemp.net/threads/lesser-known-gems-on-gba.340827/


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 14, 2013)

I got both the lead boots and the strength bracelets, learned the songs for the earth and wind temples and found the new earth priestess in Wind Waker. Going through the ice island was probably the hardest part for me. I had to start over so many times I lost count. If you fall into the water in there I can see NO way to get out other than drowning or letting the time run out. Swinging didn't even get me close and the time just ran out while I was trying anyhow. The volcano, on the other hand, I got through just fine on the first try.

Also, had completely forgotten about the Zora. I'm sure wherever those are who are still actually ALIVE, there loving the way the world ended up after the flood. The Kokiri, on the other hand, would have all had to have been transformed into little tree people to have survived


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 14, 2013)

Beaten the main story of Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 14, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I got both the lead boots and the strength bracelets, learned the songs for the earth and wind temples and found the new earth priestess in Wind Waker. Going through the ice island was probably the hardest part for me. I had to start over so many times I lost count. If you fall into the water in there I can see NO way to get out other than drowning or letting the time run out. Swinging didn't even get me close and the time just ran out while I was trying anyhow. The volcano, on the other hand, I got through just fine on the first try.
> 
> Also, had completely forgotten about the Zora. I'm sure wherever those are who are still actually ALIVE, there loving the way the world ended up after the flood. The Kokiri, on the other hand, would have all had to have been transformed into little tree people to have survived


There's actually a theory (Hyrule Historia might have confirmed this, but I'm not sure) that says the Rito are evolved descendants of the Zoras. this is especially evident by the fact that the Zora sage's successor is said to be her descendant, Medli of the Rito tribe.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 15, 2013)

My girlfriend and I marathoned the last three campaign missions in Halo 4, completing our co-op run (and the first run for each of us, at that). Very, very good game. But the campaign was unforgivably short, following an unfortunate trend of progressively shorter campaigns starting with Halo 3. :\ 



Spoiler: Halo 4 ending spoiler



Nooooo! Why'd she have to die??? *bawls eyes out*


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 15, 2013)

Beat Bio-Hazard Battle on the genesis. Discovered someone credited as "LibidoCHAN" in the credits.

...most undeniably sexual thing I've ever seen in retro game credits by far.


----------



## virgildraco (Jan 15, 2013)

won 2 DOTA 2 games: TA 22-7-11, brewmaster: 10-5-7
finished far cry 3
started playing black mesa


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 15, 2013)

out of morbid curiosity played "Euro Trucker Sim 3" god it is as boring as people lead you to think


----------



## nasune (Jan 15, 2013)

Just beat Wind Waker for the second time (the first time was a decade ago, damn time flies), and this time I beat it in less than a day. While this is not one of my favourite Zelda's, 



Spoiler



mainly due to the sailing (it takes forever to get anywhere, even with the warps, with very little to do in that time).This makes gathering the Triforce the worst part of the game for me.


This incarnation of Ganondorf is probably my favourite.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 15, 2013)

Carried my team on League of Legends.
But I do that alot ;o;


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 15, 2013)

Beat Silver Surfer


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 15, 2013)

I wanted to play a little more of Snake Eater 3D tonight, but one of my colleagues at work had someone on his callsheet called 'Mr Ramhard', and I've not been able to take anything seriously all day as a result.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 15, 2013)

Beat resident evil revelations on hell mode / Got all S ranks on every stage on raid / scanned all the handprints (whilst playing the hell mode run through)

I forgot to scan the final boss tho for the scan all enemies achivement like a moron >.< But i will be doing that soon since i can now fly through easy mode.


----------



## gameshark (Jan 15, 2013)

trying to make an insane super speed code for gran turismo for the psp see youtube clip.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 15, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> I wanted to play a little more of Snake Eater 3D tonight, but one of my colleagues at work had someone on his callsheet called 'Mr Ramhard', and I've not been able to take anything seriously all day as a result.


 
"Snake Eater" and "Ramhard", eh? Welp, have a BALL with that! (Or TWO!)

As for my 'big accomplishment in gaming' for the day - Just beat the Doppelganger in SOTN! The bastard was fast, but not fast enough to avoid being carved-up by Red Rust and drowning in Holy Water.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 15, 2013)

Its_just_Lou said:


> "Snake Eater" and "Ramhard", eh? Welp, have a BALL with that! (Or TWO!)
> 
> As for my 'big accomplishment in gaming' for the day - Just beat the Doppelganger in SOTN! The bastard was fast, but not fast enough to avoid being carved-up by Red Rust and drowning in Holy Water.



Whole office was in stitches for about five minutes. Nobody got any work done at all. 

As for the Doppelganger, as I recall he copies your equipment and stat line when you enter the room. So an easy way to beat him and the later fight against Doppelganger40 is to unequip everything, or equip things that give a negative stat gain to make yourself as weak as possible, then as soon as the fight starts switch to your vastly superior gear and rip the shit out of him. He's also rather susceptible to the Clock subweapon as I recall.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 16, 2013)

Not often do i still pirate stuff, but there are few exceptions, Snatcher been one of those. Just finished it, that was a great visual novel cyberpunk game way above its time, definitely one of Hideo Kojima greats.

On the short side though and a few obscure puzzles, but very original and perfect play on PSP with picodrive. Policenauts grabbed with english patch on a single eboot file now, not often do i pirate might as well do it right!!


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2013)

I've started playing Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World.

It has given me a headache.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 16, 2013)

got pokemon xd gale of darkness for gamecube.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 16, 2013)

Beat Twinrova in OoT 3D.
Man I can't help it, but I just find Zelda games to be boring personally.
I'm just dragging myself through it so it would have been worth the 50 bucks.
The only thing I actually like are the boss fights.
The only reason Zelda interests me is the storyline and mythology around it, but the games themselves are a little to repetitive for me.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jan 16, 2013)

I started my living pokedex! http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Living_Pokédex

I'm going to try to finish it by the time X and Y come out


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 16, 2013)

ShadowFyre said:


> I started my living pokedex! http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Living_Pokédex
> 
> I'm going to try to finish it by the time X and Y come out


On what game? Or do you mean on all your games?


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jan 16, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> On what game? Or do you mean on all your games?


 
Going to import all the pokemon to Black. Also, as a special challenge, I can only get pokemon that came in that region. Ex. I can only get a rattata in Kanto only.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 16, 2013)

Had a massive LoL game with Riven, 18-6 in the end. In the last 10 minutes I really played well and got a whopping QUADRA KILL. Only the second time in my 200 games I get a quadra! (there are only 5 guys in the other team btw, so I killed 4 of them!)

Massive


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 17, 2013)

'Beat' Power Quest for the GBC. Actually got to the last boss but I know I'll never be good enough at fighting games to ever beat him.
Also played Pokemon Pinball: Ruby & Sapphire for the first time (I got the game months ago but never played it).
It's a lot easier than the original one.
Got a Kyogre and Regirock and a high score of 750 000 000 on my first play...


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 17, 2013)

I got sent home from work today 'cause I'm poorly, so I went shopping to cheer myself up. Picked up FF7 Dirge of Cerberus for £5, Super Street Fighter 4 3D for £7, and Combat of Giants: Dinosaurs 3D for a whopping £3.50. It probably sucks but for £3.50 who cares? Sell it on eBay and turn a profit.  As for achievements I've got none just yet as I've been busy, but since I'm now off work til Monday I have every intention of playing more Metal Gear 3D, finishing my new file on Kid Icarus Uprising, and finish my painting on Art Academy because I'm creating a custom Valentine's card for my beloved. Thought it would be a nice change from the traditional Hallmark crap.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 18, 2013)

Platinum trophy on Uncharted Golden Abyss. Friggin' bounties


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 19, 2013)

Collected Eldin's tears, learned sumo wrestling in twilight princess 
Ahh that was funny


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 19, 2013)

I spent most of the day yelling at my PS3 for not letting me get online. Beat the Fire Emblem demo (So awesome), and beat the Ni No Kuni demo (Also awesome).

Cant wait for those 2 games


----------



## Chary (Jan 19, 2013)

Played some DragonBall Z budokai tenkaichi 3. The game is such a stress-reliever.

Also purchased more NES games for my video game collection.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 19, 2013)

completed island 1 on one piece unlimited cruise 1
reached beach zone in pokepark wii
reached the 3rd championship on inazuma eleven strikers
completed dragon quest tour on fortune street
won all super mario strikers cups
reached citadark isle in pokemon xd G.o.D


----------



## emigre (Jan 19, 2013)

Just beat Hitman Absolution. Fun game, I was really surprised at how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 19, 2013)

emigre said:


> Just beat Hitman Absolution. Fun game, I was really surprised at how much I enjoyed it.


really? maybe i buy it on the next month.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 19, 2013)

Finished Dragonball Z: Legacy of Goku (for the first time in about 9 years). I forgot how short this game was. Got to the maximum level and beat freeza in just 5-6 hours.
Beat Maleficent in KH: CoM. Had to grind for about 2 hours to get to lvl. 50 an beat her barely. Immediatly after that I had to fight Vexen and he is a real pushover compared to her.


----------



## DroRox (Jan 19, 2013)

Started a new game on Pokemon Emerald. Chose Torchic for a nice change of pace since I usually choose Mudkip.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally stopped being lazy and finished off the final boss in Sonic Generations. The final boss was an incredible disappointment. It was difficult at first because I couldn't figure out what I was supposed to do, but once I did, it was painfully easy and short.

I think I've finally figured out the problem with most Sonic games. Ever since Sonic Adventure 2, Sonic's ended the game with an "epic" bossfight as Super Sonic. That's cool and all, except that Super Sonic is always flying or something weird that you never do for the rest of the game, and the physics and rules are completely changed.

In other words, instead of the final boss being the ultimate test of all the skills you've learned throughout the rest of the game, it throws that all out the window, replaces it with a new set of physics and rules that may or may not be good, and says "here, you have a few seconds to learn how to do this... have fun."

And that's not fun at all. At least in my opinion.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 20, 2013)

i started plaiyng tales of symphonia, its a pretty good game and it has an amazing story.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 20, 2013)

Just finished Aurica's cosmosphere entirely in ar tonellico the 1st. Now to beat this and the sequel so I can get to the 3rd one I just bought for ps3


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2013)

Got force unleashed 2 for the wii.
Finished the first mission, the game's pretty cool


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally beat Ratchet & Clank: A Crack in Time.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 21, 2013)

defeated the clumsy assassin on tales of symphonia


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 21, 2013)

I finished my 100% run for every main Assassin's Creed game, that took a while.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 21, 2013)

In Skyward Sword i gained the ability to enter the door of time. This meant fighting both Grahim and Tha Captive in their second forms. Despite technically being stronger this time around, I suck at timing when things are flying at me so the fact that this battle does NOT involve that (and, probably, just being more acustomed to the controls) made this time around a far easier and I actually got him the first time. The Captive would have been insanely hard if I hadn't also realized that he doesn't actually have to be on the ground for you to hit his REAL weak spot ;P (and I'm sure this would have made the first time around lot easier, too) but I still didn't actually kill him without him eating the pendulum hair sage person once.

I also found out that the "generous" person that gave me my digging mits had given me an old, used, nearly useless pair and got myself some brand new ones. I also found a legendary treasure that had been sought by treasure hunters for generations...only to have it vaporize when I had to use it to open a locked door...but I was at least then able to finish forging the most legendary sword of all time. It was also well worth having to protect an extremely whiny robot wuss.

In other news, I got the position of all the klog marked on my map in Wind Waker.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 21, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> In Skyward Sword i gained the ability to enter the door of time. This meant fighting both Grahim and Tha Captive in their second forms. Despite technically being stronger this time around, I suck at timing when things are flying at me so the fact that this battle does NOT involve that (and, probably, just being more acustomed to the controls) made this time around a far easier and I actually got him the first time. The Captive would have been insanely hard if I hadn't also realized that he doesn't actually have to be on the ground for you to hit his REAL weak spot ;P (and I'm sure this would have made the first time around lot easier, too) but I still didn't actually kill him without him eating the pendulum hair sage person once.
> 
> I also found out that the "generous" person that gave me my digging mits had given me an old, used, nearly useless pair and got myself some brand new ones. I also found a legendary treasure that had been sought by treasure hunters for generations...only to have it vaporize when I had to use it to open a locked door...but I was at least then able to finish forging the most legendary sword of all time. It was also well worth having to protect an extremely whiny robot wuss.
> 
> In other news, I got the position of all the klog marked on my map in Wind Waker.


the captive?
its the imprisioned right?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 21, 2013)

In Sonic '06, I got to Crisis City in the Sonic campaign, and beat Iblis in the Silver campaign.

Why? Because I hate myself, that's why.


----------



## Silverthorn (Jan 21, 2013)

I 100%ed Naruto:UNS2 (story, battles, side-quests, recipes...)
It feels funny when you have absolutely nothing to do in story mode anymore.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 21, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> the captive?
> its the Imprisoned right?


Probably, I got tired of having to look up the OFFICIAL English translation used when I had been playing in Spanish.
Actually, the door of time in Spanish is the portal of time but I kinda remembered OoT using the term "door" so I guessed at that one, too. Others terms I happened to remember other people mentioning but all I could recall in the moment or writing this time was "El Cautivo."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

- Got my profile banned on MiiVerse because I input my twitter name
- Got a platinum trophy in the Ninja game on NintendoLand
- Finished all the levels in Mutant Mudds


Haven't been doing a whole lot, my back just got better so I have a lot to catch up on. Other than that, been playing Resident Evil 5. But I have to finish Skyward Sword, I got to the dungeon with the third flame so I have to go through that still. But dammit, I haven't been in the mood to play the game that much. Is it me, or is the game not as great as people said. I don't know, I find myself not getting sucked into it as much as I did past Zelda game.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh, I almost forgot. In Skyward Sword I was also able to make 2 kills with the bow that were BEYOND it's normal range.
(I thought it was pretty cool, anyway.)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> - Got my profile banned on MiiVerse because I input my twitter name


Really? That sounds kind of a really lame reason to ban your MiiVerse profile...


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. In Skyward Sword I was also able to make 2 kills with the bow that were BEYOND it's normal range.
> (I thought it was pretty cool, anyway.)


thats luck , i was playing RE6 and i accidentally shot the roof, but a rock fell and killed the zombie.

as for acc. i reached palmacosta on tales of symphonia


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Really? That sounds kind of a really lame reason to ban your MiiVerse profile...


 
Well fuck, I said "if you'd like to play together sometime, best way to contact me is via my twitter". I'm not on my WiiU 24/7. If I get a message on my twitter asking to play a game, then I'll hop on, otherwise I'm going to play WiiU when I want and not hop on just for the sake of hoping to play online with people.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well fuck, I said "if you'd like to play together sometime, best way to contact me is via my twitter". I'm not on my WiiU 24/7. If I get a message on my twitter asking to play a game, then I'll hop on, otherwise I'm going to play WiiU when I want and not hop on just for the sake of hoping to play online with people.


:/
my friend drew an ps3 killing an wii u, he was banned.....


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> thats luck


I killed the only two enemies that I shot at that were out of range. I saw the arrow drop suddenly when it got to the end of range on my first shot so I aimed higher on the second shot. (The first kill it actually took me a third shot to get it right but the second kill I nailed him on the first time I aimed high.)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Is it me, or is the game not as great as people said. I don't know, I find myself not getting sucked into it as much as I did past Zelda game.


It's not just you. Heck, I even wrote an editorial about it, and if the comments are anything to go by, most people agree with you and me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's not just you. Heck, I even wrote an editorial about it, and if the comments are anything to go by, most people agree with you and me.


 
I think for me not being the biggest fan of the game, is more of the fact, that the gameplay and all that is slower compared to past games. There's not a whole lot of exploration or anything to happen.

Ocarina of Time: You had the Skulltulas, fishing, the poes and such. And the characters in the game were just more memorable. Same with Wind Waker. Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword, there's no memorable characters or memorable places. I mean there's no Lake Hylia, there's no Dragon Roost Island. Even Kakariko Village was bland in TP and not even in Skyward Sword. In Skyward Sword, I just don't give a shit about any of the characters. The bug collecting is stupid. The upgrade system shouldn't even be in the game. And the dungeons and area's are all just bland and have no life to them.

Ocarina of Time: You walk into The Water Temple (which is my all time favorite temple ever) and it felt like you were actually in an underwater temple, not just a water temple. Shadow Temple made you feel like you were about come face to face with the Grim Reaper.

Same goes for Wind Waker (I'm just using OoT because it's what I'm currently playing through on my 3DS again). Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword have none of that. None of the temples or areas have that little charm where there will be fans saying "this was my favorite area" or anything.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I think for me not being the biggest fan of the game, is more of the fact, that the gameplay and all that is slower compared to past games. There's not a whole lot of exploration or anything to happen.
> 
> Ocarina of Time: You had the Skulltulas, fishing, the poes and such. And the characters in the game were just more memorable. Same with Wind Waker. Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword, there's no memorable characters or memorable places. I mean there's no Lake Hylia, there's no Dragon Roost Island. Even Kakariko Village was bland in TP and not even in Skyward Sword. In Skyward Sword, I just don't give a shit about any of the characters. The bug collecting is stupid. The upgrade system shouldn't even be in the game. And the dungeons and area's are all just bland and have no life to them.
> 
> ...


For me, the characterization is actually one of the highlights of SS. Zelda for once actually made me genuinely care enough about her so that I actually WANTED to save her, and Groose is quite possibly my favorite side character in the whole series.

As for dungeons, did you not like the Ancient Cistern? That's actually one of my favorite dungeons in the whole series.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I think for me not being the biggest fan of the game, is more of the fact, that the gameplay and all that is slower compared to past games. There's not a whole lot of exploration or anything to happen.
> 
> Ocarina of Time: You had the Skulltulas, fishing, the poes and such. And the characters in the game were just more memorable. Same with Wind Waker. Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword, there's no memorable characters or memorable places. I mean there's no Lake Hylia, there's no Dragon Roost Island. Even Kakariko Village was bland in TP and not even in Skyward Sword. In Skyward Sword, I just don't give a shit about any of the characters. The bug collecting is stupid. The upgrade system shouldn't even be in the game. And the dungeons and area's are all just bland and have no life to them.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not a big fan of the Zelda games, but I do try to play them, because a lot of people praise them.
I personally found the handheld games, TP and SS to be more fun than OoT and MM which are probably the most praised.
Haven't tried WW yet so can't speak for that. 

Anyway on topic:
Beaten Ocarina of Time for the first time in my life and didn't incredibly like it.
Ganondorf was a pushover compared to some of the other bosses, Ganon was a little more tricky but once you know what to do t's a really easy fight too. Probably not going to start Master Quest until I've beaten all my other games.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 23, 2013)

100% achievements for L.A. Noire. Boy, it took a while


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> 100% achievements for L.A. Noire. Boy, it took a while


I haven't touched the game yet. Bought it a few months ago because it was a good deal and it's been sitting there. Feel bad. I might pick it up soon though. Getting a little bored with Borderlands 2.

Also I didn't achieve anything yet today, but I got my profile on MiiVerse unblocked. All I had to change was my twitter name to say "contact me on twitter as it's the best way to contact me if you want to play. Just message me for my name"

Just realized, I beat Adventure Time - Hey Ice King Why'd You Steal Our Garbage around 2am today. I loved the ending battle. Game was short and easy, but for 30 bucks, it's hard to fault it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2013)

Finally beat Crisis City as Sonic in Sonic 06... THANK. FREAKING. GOD. That level was impossible, and the long boarding jumps and the mach segment at the end was flat-out rigged. It took me the better part of an hour, and I involuntarily fist-pumped upon beating it (I got like 5 gameovers before beating it).


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 25, 2013)

Beat Uncharted: Golden Abyss on Normal mode.

I have to say I didn't extremely like it at first so I only played the first 10 chapters and didn't pick it up for 3 months.
But I came home from an extremely stressful exam this afternoon and I have to say that it was just the kind of relaxation I needed.
The views of the jungle, waterfalls and temples, the temple crawling and killing the bad guys with a snipeshot in the knee really are awesome.
The story isn't to bad either although I missed a lot of it due to the 3 month gap.
Finishing this game almost makes me widh I had a PS3 to play the other games in the series.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometime last week.



Spoiler


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 26, 2013)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Sometime last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I really need to buy that game sometime!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 26, 2013)

Finally got a damn Platinum Trophy in Captain Falcons game on NintendoLand. It took me a while. But that's not what I care about, I was able to complete the extra course on that game. And that shit is ridiculously hard. First course, no problem, the night one, past level 6 is really hard for me.

I've also been tackling some of my PS3 games that I've been having sit on my shelf forever. I started Bayonetta and I honestly don't know how the game actually works or what the story is, I'm sure I'm missing a lot of the experience, but I'm just playing through it. I kind of gave up on collecting trophies.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 26, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> I really need to buy that game sometime!


You might rage quit the game for several reasons. I know a bunch of players at paragon 100 that quit after finding nothing left to do.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 26, 2013)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> You might rage quit the game for several reasons. I know a bunch of players at paragon 100 that quit after finding nothing left to do.


Well you can't expect there to be unlimited quests. It's still a 'single player' game actually even though you can go online with it, so there are not as much quests as in an MMORPG.


----------



## Redeem (Jan 26, 2013)

I just got to World 5 in Super Mario 3D Land.
I've also completed GTA IV, a few days ago. 
I just pre-ordered GTA5.


----------



## KingBlank (Jan 28, 2013)

4 game win streak in DOTA 2 as invoker, made my steam name David bane (after David Bain), and whenever I got a genocide I would play "They're all dead, I came home and they're all dead!" 
, If you are a Kiwi you will understand


----------



## Arras (Jan 28, 2013)

I completed Togepi's Great Adventure (Pokemon Mini). It's a kiddy game, sure, but the last floor was insanely hard...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 28, 2013)

I completed Chapter 14 of Fire Emblem - Sword of Seals


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2013)

I farmed about an hour on Plants vs Zombies in the Zen Garden. Easy mode, I just let it run while watching a series.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 28, 2013)

Completed Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets for the GBC.
Wonderfully simple but fun game IMO.
Got all cards and card combinations too, but I can't find those last monsters to complete the Folio Bruti.
I searched for a guide that tells you where each monster is located, but apparently that doesn't exist...
After some more searching I heard some people even say that it's impossible to complete it since they forgot to add some monsters.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm ill at the moment so accomplishments are few and far between, but over the last few days I managed to...

- Paint several new pieces for my gallery in New Art Academy, including a special piece which I created especially for my sweetheart. Let's just say I'm glad it's a beautiful gesture 'cause I can't paint worth a toss.

- Sold a tonne of my PS2 games as '3' tried to charge me twice for my mobile broadband bill and sent me badly overdrawn. Thankfullt I've sorted it now and actually turned a profit on most of the games. They were all either broken or just sucked anyway to be honest.

- Wrote several new chapters of my beloved FF7 fanfic 'Requiem' (Awaiting a significantly better title). I've been workig on several versions of it for nearly 8 years now, with this being the absolute final rewrite to get everything perfect and add in the detail. It's going well. I decided to keep in the...uhh...alterations, shall we say. Basically the original script was kid friendly and the scene on the gondola was pure dialogue, but a friend of mine who shall remain nameless (KAI, YOU'RE A BELL END) rewrote it when given it to proof read and now there's no dialogue at all, only...well, imagine how the date scene would have gone if the game was 18 rated and you get the general gist. Thing is, his version actually works better, so I decided to keep it in. With a rewrite, of course. He may be on the right track in terms of pacing but that doesn't mean he can spell...

- Got significantly further than ever before on Castlevania Dracula X Chronicles. I've rescued the two maidens for the charms that let me break down walls, I've rescued Maria...now what?


----------



## Species8472 (Jan 28, 2013)

Since the fan on my computer's graphics card has died (I swear its planned obsolescence with those things). I decided to try and finish up a few games I didn't complete on my Gamecube. I started off with XIII. The save game was dated sometime in 2004 and I was about about one third of the way through the game. It took a couple weeks, but I finally finished it. I doubt they ever tested the bosses in this game. Up next finishing the unlocks in Smash Bros Melee and finishing Metroid Prime 2


----------



## Arras (Jan 28, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Completed Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets for the GBC.
> Wonderfully simple but fun game IMO.
> Got all cards and card combinations too, but I can't find those last monsters to complete the Folio Bruti.
> I searched for a guide that tells you where each monster is located, but apparently that doesn't exist...
> After some more searching I heard some people even say that it's impossible to complete it since they forgot to add some monsters.


That game is awesome, I finished both that and the Philosophers Stone multiple times. There's a new game+ feature where you get to keep your cards, and one of the card combinations teaches you all spells  It's not that hard, although defeating the final boss the first time took me a while IIRC.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 28, 2013)

Arras said:


> That game is awesome, I finished both that and the Philosophers Stone multiple times. There's a new game+ feature where you get to keep your cards, and one of the card combinations teaches you all spells  It's not that hard, although defeating the final boss the first time took me a while IIRC.


You mean the final boss of the first game or the second game?
The final boss of the first was the hardest IMO. To beat the basilisk you just need to have a high enough lvl so your defense and HP are high enough to take about 10 hits of it. I was lvl.45 when I beat it.
With the Weak Point card combination it's even easier.


----------



## Arras (Jan 28, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> You mean the final boss of the first game or the second game?
> The final boss of the first was the hardest IMO. To beat the basilisk you just need to have a high enough lvl so your defense and HP are high enough to take about 10 hits of it. I was lvl.45 when I beat it.
> With the Weak Point card combination it's even easier.


The first one. I never used any card combinations except for the new game+ get all spells because I usually refuse to use items of any kind in RPGs (not sure why, I'm usually like, I'll save them for when I need them, but even when I need them I still don't use them) and pretty much the only reason I beat him (IIRC) was by spamming the insanely expensive paralyze spell (cost like 80MP I think), Mucus Ad Nauseam for the poison and MP recovery potions. I think the giant spider (Aragog?) in the second game was pretty hard as well.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 28, 2013)

Arras said:


> The first one. I never used any card combinations except for the new game+ get all spells because I usually refuse to use items of any kind in RPGs (not sure why, I'm usually like, I'll save them for when I need them, but even when I need them I still don't use them) and pretty much the only reason I beat him (IIRC) was by spamming the insanely expensive paralyze spell (cost like 80MP I think), Mucus Ad Nauseam for the poison and MP recovery potions. I think the giant spider (Aragog?) in the second game was pretty hard as well.


Haha it's just the same for me. I keep all those potions, etc and in the end I never use them.
Paralyzing and Poisoning Voldemort was pretty much how to beat him (also using incendio in between).
And Aragog was indeed the hardest boss, but since I was already seriously overlevelled I beat it easilly.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 28, 2013)

i´ve got the 20th century fox achievement in fifa 13    
got 10 ghost portraits in luigi's mansion


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 28, 2013)

In Skyward Sword I got my sword blessed by a reincarnated Goddess making it look exactly like the one in OoT (only overlooking the fact that this one is better rendered by the GPU) and I then proceeded to cut a parasite out of a flying whale.

In Wind Waker I got the mirror shield. Getting the key to the room where it's hidden, I couldn't get the latter to get out to come down for the life of me (either from above or from below) so the only way I could figure to get out was to save and restart at the entrance of the dungeon. I also have to mention that the toon rendition of the zombies I find to actually be more freakier than their OoT counterparts. Nothing seemed to hurt them, not even freezing them or lighting them on fire, and I couldn't do too much from up close without wearing them as a cursed backpack.


----------



## ilman (Jan 28, 2013)

Started Devil May Cry and I love it, 4th chapter and I'll say it's one of the best hack and slash games on the PC.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 28, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> In Skyward Sword I got my sword blessed by a reincarnated Goddess making it look exactly like the one in OoT (only overlooking the fact that this one is better rendered by the GPU) and I then proceeded to cut a parasite out of a flying whale.
> 
> In Wind Waker I got the mirror shield. The key to the room where it's hidden, I couldn't get the latter to get out to come down for the life of me (either from above or from below) so the only way I could figure to get out was to save and restart at the entrance of the dungeon. I also have to mention that the toon rendition of the zombies I find to actually be more freakier than their OoT counterparts. Nothing seemed to hurt them, not even freezing them or lighting them on fire, and I couldn't do too much from up close without wearing them as a cursed backpack.


Haha, you're as far in Skyward Sword as I am. I better start playing again, so I don't fall behind. 

And I agree 100% about the zombies in Wind Waker. Of all the redeads, etc in the series, the ones in Wind Waker are definitely the scariest, to me.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 29, 2013)

In Skyward Sword I realized where the water temple was located, learned part of a very important song, drained a forest and defeated the Imprisoned AGAIN. Even though they made it look this time like I was only barely able to defeat him in time, this was the first battle with him that I was able to do in one shot.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 29, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> In Skyward Sword I realized where the water temple was located, learned part of a very important song, drained a forest and defeated the Imprisoned AGAIN. Even though they made it look this time like I was only barely able to defeat him in time, this was the first battle with him that I was able to do in one shot.


I did all that, too. I also learned the second part of an important song hidden in a volcano.

Grr, the race is on!


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 29, 2013)

I played solitaire at work with the boss in the room.

Go me.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 29, 2013)

Got the games I ordered in the mail today.
Super Mario Land, Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins, Wario Land, Wario Land 2 and Kirby's Dreamland for the original Game Boy.
Bought them for 15 bucks.

Finished the Turtle Zone on Super Mario Land 2.


----------



## The Riolu (Jan 29, 2013)

I actually had enough spare time on my hands yesterday to actually start playing Pokemon Light Platinum.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been playing Game & Watch simulators all day


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got to World 6 in SM3DL. I was busy with school work, and other responsibilities, so I haven't played in awhile.


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, continuing from my current Mega Man obsession, I currently beat games 1-8, and I'm just now starting Rockman and Forte (The Snes one, obviously). Afterwards, I will finally play through 9 all the way and finally 10 for the billionth time (I frigging love 10).

Also, I plan on beating Legends 2 after beating Misadventures of Tron Bonne and Legends 1. And I'll eventually start Mega Mans I-V after all of that is done. So yeah, all this work is basically cut out for me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 29, 2013)

DDTarZan said:


> Well, continuing from my current Mega Man obsession, I currently beat games 1-8, and I'm just now starting Rockman and Forte (The Snes one, obviously). Afterwards, I will finally play through 9 all the way and finally 10 for the billionth time (I frigging love 10).
> 
> Also, I plan on beating Legends 2 after beating Misadventures of Tron Bonne and Legends 1. And I'll eventually start Mega Mans I-V after all of that is done. So yeah, all this work is basically cut out for me.


Are you playing Rockman and Forte on the Super Famicom, or do you have one of those cool SNES reproduction carts?


----------



## fermio100 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got to the third stage on Black Tiger on Mame with one coin.


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Are you playing Rockman and Forte on the Super Famicom, or do you have one of those cool SNES reproduction carts?


 
Er, ROM. And on my PSP to be exact. I totally _wish_ I had a cartridge of this game, it's really fun and interesting.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 29, 2013)

DDTarZan said:


> Er, ROM. And on my PSP to be exact. I totally _wish_ I had a cartridge of this game, it's really fun and interesting.


You know there's a GBA version in English, right?


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> You know there's a GBA version in English, right?


Yes, actually. But I just went with the version that came out first. And I'm really stumped as to know how the one I have is translated already. Works for me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 29, 2013)

DDTarZan said:


> Yes, actually. But I just went with the version that came out first. And I'm really stumped as to know how the one I have is translated already. Works for me.


Huh... I had no idea there was a translated version of the original. Cool.


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Huh... I had no idea there was a translated version of the original. Cool.


That part in the beginning when Proto Man gets chopped in half by King, Proto Man actually says, "It's only a flesh wound." Not sure if that line was in the GBA version, but if that isn't a sign of a fan translation...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 29, 2013)

DDTarZan said:


> That part in the beginning when Proto Man gets chopped in half by King, Proto Man actually says, "It's only a flesh wound." Not sure if that line was in the GBA version, but if that isn't a sign of a fan translation...


"You can't kill me! I'M INVINCIBLE!!"


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> "You can't kill me! I'M INVINCIBLE!!"


 
Whose quote is that? Bass'?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 30, 2013)

DDTarZan said:


> Whose quote is that? Bass'?


No, Monty Python.


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> No, Monty Python.


Ooooooooooops. My fail for the internet to see. xD


----------



## YayMii (Jan 30, 2013)

Started the Clannad visual novel today since I finished the anime (VNs are PC games, it counts). The VN has more story paths to take, but I seem to be following the same path as the anime


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 30, 2013)

Beat the first Stratum in Etrian Oddysey 3, really want to finish all 3 endings before 4 comes out.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 30, 2013)

Took an outpost in Far Cry 3 and deactivated a radio tower. I also managed to hunt some deer.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 30, 2013)

I shot a midget in the face in Borderlands 2.

This happens often.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 30, 2013)

Got the third part of the song in the song quest in skyward sword.

I really want to do the boss rush so i can get a certain ultimate shield, but sheesh, I tried it once and I died on the second boss.


----------



## tofast4u (Jan 30, 2013)

Beat a couple more levels in NSMB 3DS, thats about it.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jan 30, 2013)

Replaying Persona 3 FES,  oh the memories 
Finished Far Cry 3, Damn that game was amazing.
S-Ranked some songs in K-ON houkago live (Damn my K-ON addiction!)
And started playing the new DMC, Why is everyone complaining about the new dante? i actually quite like him......


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 30, 2013)

4-leaf-clover said:


> started playing the new DMC, Why is everyone complaining about the new dante? i actually quite like him......


 
Had a go on that myself last night, i'm enjoying the game.

EDIT: sorted out the quote.


----------



## The Riolu (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, today I just beat the Elite 4 on Pokemon White 2.

Now I need to concentrate on Pokemon Light Platinum >.<


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 30, 2013)

Got the Toy Zone coin in Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins.
I'm doing 1 coin every day.
The bosses are quite easy when you have the fireballs.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2013)

Slowly getting back into gaming, these aren't accomplishments, but dammit fuck you!

- Got to the third area in Sonic and All Stars racing. I mastered Sonic and Metal Sonic so now I'm playing as Ralph. Dude is slippery as hell to steer.
- Got drunk the other night and tried playing RE5 with my friend, we kept dying in the same part with some sun beams and mirrors. Actually he kept killing me because he didn't have a mic, and I kept killing him because I didn't know what to do. I had a jolly old time.
- Manage to get some Trophies in a foosball game on PSN. Pretty fun actually. I recommend people check the game out.
- Beat all the areas in Nano Assault Neo on the WiiU. Fun ass game.
- Been playing Borderlands 2, leveling up Gaige. Then I still have to go through as Zer0, Axton, and Salvador... fuck me.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 31, 2013)

Started Sleeping Dogs..god, that game is amazing. The combat is just wonderful.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 31, 2013)

Ron said:


> Started Sleeping Dogs..god, that game is amazing. The combat is just wonderful.


So I've heard. It's on my to-play list.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 31, 2013)

Played around with livestreaming. Only got 1 viewer, but at least I helped him buy a mouse


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> - Been playing Borderlands 2, leveling up Gaige. Then I still have to go through as Zer0, Axton, and Salvador... fuck me.


Is there a difference between the stories depending on the character?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Is there a difference between the stories depending on the character?


 
Nope.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 31, 2013)

Got my wii motion plus and started playing Red Steel 2 and Skyward Sword 
I'm currently at the door to the sky temple in skyward sword. Luvin the game so far. It's funny that the goron calls me brotha. I like that guy 
Red Steel 2 is awesome. I finished missions till the Kusagiri gate.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 31, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Got my wii motion plus and started playing Red Steel 2 and Skyward Sword
> I'm currently at the door to the sky temple in skyward sword. Luvin the game so far. It's funny that the goron calls me brotha. I like that guy
> Red Steel 2 is awesome. I finished missions till the Kusagiri gate.


Man I remember Red Steel (1). It had sucky controls for the sword fighting, the story was kinda predictable, but the way it was told was nice (kinda like a comic with voice over).
And I had so much fun playing the multiplayer with friends. It had only 4 maps, the costumes where funny as hell (I was either the 'power ranger' or the dinosaur) and with the shotgun you could own everyone.
It was kinda like the goldeneye for wii.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 31, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Man I remember Red Steel (1). It had sucky controls for the sword fighting, the story was kinda predictable, but the way it was told was nice (kinda like a comic with voice over).
> And I had so much fun playing the multiplayer with friends. It had only 4 maps, the costumes where funny as hell (I was either the 'power ranger' or the dinosaur) and with the shotgun you could own everyone.
> It was kinda like the goldeneye for wii.


 
Red Steel Sux, 2 rocks.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 31, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Red Steel Sux, 2 rocks.


I know Red Steel sucked, haven't played 2 yet. I know it's completely different.
Just always had a good time with the multiplayer when friends came over.

Anyway on topic:
Got the coins from Helloween and Macro Zone in Super Mario World 2.
That's 4/6.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 31, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> I know Red Steel sucked, haven't played 2 yet. I know it's completely different.
> Just always had a good time with the multiplayer when friends came over.


 
Hmm, dunno if 2 has multiplayer, I'll check.
I need to get another motion plus so me friends can play. I know! I'll get a wii mote plus


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 31, 2013)

completed mario and luigi bowser inside story 
the last boss was hard as hell, my CHs were lv 25


----------



## Qtis (Jan 31, 2013)

Finished Darksiders II! May play the Newgame+ in the future, since it's a good game. Some parts where kinda hard still :3


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 31, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Finished Darksiders II! May play the Newgame+ in the future, since it's a good game. Some parts where kinda hard still :3


 
I've been playing the first Darksiders on PS+. I'll be honest, I don't know what the fuck the story is, so I'm kinda just going through it. It's like that with Bayonetta and Resident Evil 5, I have no idea what the story is so I just play.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

beated Tretris


----------



## Qtis (Jan 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I've been playing the first Darksiders on PS+. I'll be honest, I don't know what the fuck the story is, so I'm kinda just going through it. It's like that with Bayonetta and Resident Evil 5, I have no idea what the story is so I just play.


I recommend DS2 a lot more than DS as a game. While the first one isn't bad, the second one actually has some kind of story telling that works. Also some of the mechanics of the first game have been improved quite a bit on the second game 

ps. The story is partly a bit of a "WTF AM I DOING?!", but it does have an interesting end :3


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 31, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> beated Tretris


How? 0_0


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> How? 0_0


with the help of this man


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 31, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> with the help of this man


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> one does not simply
> find chuck norris.
> (i´m going to post that meme , but memegenerator.net is not working right now.)


pic or didn't happen


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 31, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> pic or didn't happen


take that.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> take that.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> How? 0_0


I can beat Tetris ... um ... with a stick.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I can beat Tetris ... um ... with a stick.


you mean... this?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 31, 2013)

Back on topic, I got the second pendant in Zelda: aLttP for the GBA. Now I'm trying to figure out how to get to the third one on death mountain... the dark world is trippy.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Back on topic, I got the second pendant in Zelda: aLttP for the GBA. Now I'm trying to figure out how to get to the third one on death mountain... the dark world is trippy.


bunny time!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> -Snip-





Qtis said:


> I recommend DS2 a lot more than DS as a game. While the first one isn't bad, the second one actually has some kind of story telling that works. Also some of the mechanics of the first game have been improved quite a bit on the second game
> 
> ps. The story is partly a bit of a "WTF AM I DOING?!", but it does have an interesting end :3


I agree. I enjoyed Darksiders 2 way more than I did the first one. I didn't even finish the first one...
I was confused with the story of Darksiders 2 for a while because I didn't realize that it takes place between parts of the first one. I think I understand most of the story now 
Darksiders 2 still has to be one of my favourite games of all time. I'm disappointed that no one has shown interest in picking up the series since Vigil Games shut down (except Platinum Games but they haven't really said much about it).


----------



## Satangel (Feb 1, 2013)

Tried to play BF3 after a 2 month long hiatus. 
Had to download a whopping 3.8GB patch before I could play.
I exited the game and started CoD MW2 on that notice. 

Are you fucking serious EA?! 3,8GB patch?!


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 1, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Tried to play BF3 after a 2 month long hiatus.
> Had to download a whopping 3.8GB patch before I could play.
> I exited the game and started CoD MW2 on that notice.
> 
> Are you fucking serious EA?! 3,8GB patch?!


That's like downloading the whole game again


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 1, 2013)

i started to play fire emblem path of radiance, its very good game.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 1, 2013)

Got all 6 coins in SML2, but wasted about 30 lives trying to beat the castle.
Another proof I just suck at platformers.
I got to the third 'Wario Balls' but then died.


----------



## Arras (Feb 1, 2013)

Got the second gun in Antichamber. Loving the game so far.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 1, 2013)

I discovered that the PC version of X-Men Origins: Wolverine is a fucking good game. Not perfect but I had a lot of fun just slicing the shit out of people.


----------



## emigre (Feb 1, 2013)

Just beat Trauma Team. Excellent game.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2013)

Completed Skyview Temple.
Ghirahim is so stupid for getting tricked by an old school sword trick  (make an enemy focus on the weapon then attack from another side)
But It's really cool that he can block my attacks when I attack straight at him. 
I liked this boss battle, not too easy, not too hard. Perfect.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 2, 2013)

Beat Sonic Generations on PS3. I kinda just rushed through it. I hated all the extra missions though, some of them are just stupid. I do plan on going back to it to get more trophies though.

I also beat CoD: Black Ops. I traded in Black Ops 2 for Sonic and All-Stars Racing on WiiU (which I think is totally worth it). Anyways. Beat the game, got majority of the trophies (aside from the outrageously priced STILL $15.00 bullshit DLC). Just have to do the veteran ones, beat the game on Harden and get Intel, and then a few Zombie ones. I spent a lot of time on this game in the last two days.

I also have 3 more opponents to beat in Foosball 2013 as well. Surprisingly fun, yet simple game.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 3, 2013)

i beat the butterfly boss in dark souls. It was so easy I couldn't believe it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 3, 2013)

I played Skyward Sword for 7 hrs and 45 minutes (!!!!!!!!) straight. Don't know what possessed me to do such a thing (I haven't played for more than a couple hours at most in a long, long time, and this may be my new record for longest playtime), but I got a lot of things done. I'm just going to spoiler tag it, because there's too much for me to worry about saying it in a non-spoiler-friendly way. 


Spoiler



-Finally beat 8 bosses in the boss rush to get the Hylian Shield. Took me a good 5 or 6 tries in addition to the two i did yesterday, some of which were restarts because my shield broke. Another pissed me off because I beat 6, and then accidentally hit "no" when asked to continue because the pointer decided to randomly swap choices right as I pressed the button. The yes/no selection in SS is one of my least-favorite things about it.

Got the last part of the Song of the Hero.

-Beat the 4th silent realm (took me 4 tries).

-Had trouble finding out where to put the stone of trials, so I did some side quests. I got that one professor at the academy a kikwi from Faron Woods, and then I got the party wheel lost in Lanayru Desert.

-Afterward, I finally caved in and googled where to put the stone, and entered the Sky Keep. Great temple, but the mix'n'matching of rooms got tedious after a while. No joke, close to half the time in there was spent trying to figure out how to get to all the right doors and scurrying between rooms. I am happy to say i completed the whole thing without help though (as well as everything else, except figuring out where to put the stone of trials)

-After that, I did that epic end bit where you have to fight tons of bokoblins to get to ghirahim, and then fight him (took me two tries, and i beat him with only 1 heart remaining). Seriously, one of the most epic boss fights in the game.


And that's it. All that's left is to defeat the final boss, which I'm doing tomorow (I have to be up for work in 6 hours).


----------



## linuxGuru (Feb 3, 2013)

Just beat persona 3 portable for the first time, and started persona 4 golden.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 3, 2013)

I got through the Mansion and Attic in Haunted House for Wii on "frightening" (medium) difficulty. For those who have played it I have to say I just freaking LOVE Sauron's Eye ... but in the places where you need a certain colored lamp to progress, if you backtrack and you run out of batteries you're SCREWED.


----------



## emigre (Feb 3, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I played Skyward Sword for 7 hrs and 45 minutes (!!!!!!!!) straight.


 
Fucking hell! I regard playing three hours straight as pretty good. Did you end up pissing yourself?


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 3, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I played Skyward Sword for 7 hrs and 45 minutes (!!!!!!!!)


Bitch please,when i got Rhythm Heaven Fever, i played it for 13 hrs and 40 minutes straight


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 3, 2013)

Just beat Ni no Kuni for the ps3, 41:15 hours total, beat the main boss on my second try, I had ran out of magic on the last form of the main boss.


----------



## Latiken (Feb 3, 2013)

Finished Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars for iOS. the ending was really fucked up but it was still badass. Think I'm gonna get Max Payne next or something. Any recommendations?


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 3, 2013)

reached chapter 12 on fire emblem path of radiance


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> Fucking hell! I regard playing three hours straight as pretty good. Did you end up pissing yourself?


No. I suppose "straight" isn't the right word. I did take a five minute break or two to use the bathroom or refuel on snacks and water. 

And come to think of it, I have played more in a day before (I recall playing for like 9 and a half hours a few times back in September, when I was really depressed and had nothing to do since I couldn't find a job). But I don't think it was all at once, nor was it just one game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> No. I suppose "straight" isn't the right word. I did take a five minute break or two to use the bathroom or refuel on snacks and water.
> 
> And come to think of it, I have played more in a day before (I recall playing for like 9 and a half hours a few times back in September, when I was really depressed and had nothing to do since I couldn't find a job). But I don't think it was all at once, nor was it just one game.


 
Baby talk. Back when SOCOM 2 was released, me and my clan would literally stay up for like maybe 44 hours straight playing the game, practicing, going against people or just plain dicking around. Best times I've ever had with a game, never laughed so hard in my life.


I started L.A. Noire, I suck at the game. Well the interrogation sequences mainly. I also played some more Skyward Sword and realized, that it's an overall bad Zelda game. The part I gave up on was... THE FUCKING GOD DAMN ESCORT MISSION WITH THE WATER BASIN AND THE ROBOT! Seriously, who ever puts escort missions in their games deserve to be demoted. Nobody likes them.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 4, 2013)

I finally got around to playing PETA's parody of Pokemon. In my opinion, it was really well done, but their "Pokemon Black and Blue" game was too short. I also learned that after every trainer you beat in battle, you obtain something to either print/view. They even had Pokemon Black and Blue TRADING CARDS!!!! I thought PETA's renditions of Cheren and Ash Ketchum were absolutely hysterical. That, and the fact it is considered an "Animal-Friendly" game. Here is a link to it:

http://features.peta.org/pokemon-black-and-white-parody/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I finally got around to playing PETA's parody of Pokemon. In my opinion, it was really well done, but their "Pokemon Black and Blue" game was too short. I also learned that after every trainer you beat in battle, you obtain something to either print/view. They even had Pokemon Black and Blue TRADING CARDS!!!! I thought PETA's renditions of Cheren and Ash Ketchum were absolutely hysterical. That, and the fact it is considered an "Animal-Friendly" game. Here is a link to it:
> 
> http://features.peta.org/pokemon-black-and-white-parody/


 
PETA Is nothing but a cult and a scam.

Watch this: 



Spoiler


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> PETA Is nothing but a cult and a scam.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> ...


I know it is, but it doesn't mean that the flash game isn't hilarious!!! Seriously, try it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Baby talk. Back when SOCOM 2 was released, me and my clan would literally stay up for like maybe *44 hours straight* playing the game, practicing, going against people or just plain dicking around. Best times I've ever had with a game, *never laughed so hard in my life.*


I suppose anything would be funny after 44 hours straight of gaming. 


ShadowSoldier said:


> I also played some more Skyward Sword and realized, that it's an overall bad Zelda game. The part I gave up on was... THE FUCKING GOD DAMN ESCORT MISSION WITH THE WATER BASIN AND THE ROBOT! Seriously, who ever puts escort missions in their games deserve to be demoted. Nobody likes them.


I agree with you. I'm enjoying Skyward Sword overall (I just have to beat the final boss, which I'll probably do tonight), and it definitely has some charm and nice additions to the Zelda series, but the linearity and handholding are multiple times worse than any other Zelda game I've played (as if the optional gossip stones that tell you pretty much ANYTHING you're stuck on somehow isn't enough, they have to add a companion that forcibly interrupts you with cutscenes explaining obvious shit many times each dungeon). Nintendo recently said they would like to make nonlinearity a key factor in the next Zelda title... I can only hope this means they'll cater more to the "core" Zelda fans again and eliminate the forced handholding as well.

Though I disagree with you about the escort mission... I thought I was gonna hate it at first, too, but a few minutes into it, I thought it was really cool and challenging in a way. I think Skyward Sword overused the same areas (only 3 areas and an overworld, really?), but it was still cool to see them reuse those areas in creative ways.

Anyway, my girlfriend really wants to watch me beat the final boss in Skyward Sword, but she's going to be busy with homework until later tonight, so I spent a couple hours gearing up for the final battle, and doing a handful of side quests.


Spoiler: Details



Bought the final shop item, a piece of heart, from Beedle's shop. It's hilarious how he acts all flustered about having items to sell you, even though he has nothing left. XD

Did the item check girl side quest and, sadly, turned her down. I felt kind of bad with the answers the game gave me the option of saying ("you're just someone who checks my items for me." Ouch!), but Zelda's the only girl for me. heheh 

Did the baby rattle side quest. Seriously, if that guy can now get some sleep with the baby's rattle, why is he still awake with the baby every time I visit his house at night?

Got Pipit pissed by doing the house dusting for his mom... then proceeded to do it again. Heheheh...

Discovered the "moonlight shop" for treasures. Shame he carries none of the treasures I'm actually in need of, and they're too overpriced anyway.

Opened a couple of goddess chests that I had forgotten about hidden around skyloft. One had a yellow rupee, the other had a piece of heart.

Found the piece of heart in Zelda's room.

Grabbed the Mogma for Keena so she could have someone to plow the pumpkin patch.

In all that, I brought my gratitude crystal count up to 64 (I think?), and won a ton of rupees and giant wallet from the demon (I know his name, but idr how to spell it).

I _think_ that's everything.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I suppose anything would be funny after 44 hours straight of gaming.
> 
> I agree with you. I'm enjoying Skyward Sword overall (I just have to beat the final boss, which I'll probably do tonight), and it definitely has some charm and nice additions to the Zelda series, but the linearity and handholding are multiple times worse than any other Zelda game I've played (as if the optional gossip stones that tell you pretty much ANYTHING you're stuck on somehow isn't enough, they have to add a companion that forcibly interrupts you with cutscenes explaining obvious shit many times each dungeon). Nintendo recently said they would like to make nonlinearity a key factor in the next Zelda title... I can only hope this means they'll cater more to the "core" Zelda fans again and eliminate the forced handholding as well.
> 
> ...


 
The handholding and linearity is horrible. I mean, Ocarina of Time, while was pretty straight forward, it wasn't as bad as Skyward Sword. And one thing I find lacking in Skyward Sword is mini games, side missions. There were tons in previous Zelda ones, good ones. In SS, it's boring and very little. I want a fishing game, not some roulette or sword chopping shit. I didn't care for the side missions in the game. Bug collection? Really?

I like the Goddess Chests idea but shit, even that gets boring. In games, again, like Ocarina of Time, you had the Gold Skulltulas, Poes, Fishing, Biggoron's Sword, and they were all great, took you all over the world. And in previous Zelda games, the dungeons and world was much better. You didn't just have a forest, a desert and a volcano. Makes the world in SS seem.. well, empty.


----------



## ouch123 (Feb 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> PETA Is nothing but a cult and a scam.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> ...



I've disliked PETA for some time. I agree with their message (who doesn't?) but not their operations. Anyway, watching this now... and since it's 30 minutes long (7 minutes in) I figure I'll just log off for today and keep watching. Thanks for the link though.

Er... why did this get stuck in a spoiler tag?


----------



## Chary (Feb 4, 2013)

Played NFL '01 on my Dreamcast. Fun to play while waiting for the Super Bowl.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> I've disliked PETA for some time. I agree with their message (who doesn't?) but not their operations. Anyway, watching this now... and since it's 30 minutes long (7 minutes in) I figure I'll just log off for today and keep watching. Thanks for the link though.
> 
> Er... why did this get stuck in a spoiler tag?


 
I put it in there so people don't have to scroll through it and it'll hide it for people who don't want to watch it, making it easier for them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The handholding and linearity is horrible. I mean, Ocarina of Time, while was pretty straight forward, it wasn't as bad as Skyward Sword. And one thing I find lacking in Skyward Sword is mini games, side missions. There were tons in previous Zelda ones, good ones. In SS, it's boring and very little. I want a fishing game, not some roulette or sword chopping shit. I didn't care for the side missions in the game. Bug collection? Really?
> 
> I like the Goddess Chests idea but shit, even that gets boring. In games, again, like Ocarina of Time, you had the Gold Skulltulas, Poes, Fishing, Biggoron's Sword, and they were all great, took you all over the world. And in previous Zelda games, the dungeons and world was much better. You didn't just have a forest, a desert and a volcano. Makes the world in SS seem.. well, empty.


The thing I'm noticing that bothers me about the sidequests in SS is that, for the most part, they're little more than optional fetch-quests. That's ok once in a while, but most of the "help the people" side quests are essentially "i need help, meet me at night," followed by "I need this" followed by "master, i'll give you the ability to dowse for X item," followed by "you found item," followed by "thanks, I appreciate it" *gratitude crystal*. I still find them at least a little entertaining, but it's rather uninspired.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> The thing I'm noticing that bothers me about the sidequests in SS is that, for the most part, they're little more than optional fetch-quests. That's ok once in a while, but most of the "help the people" side quests are essentially "i need help, meet me at night," followed by "I need this" followed by "master, i'll give you the ability to dowse for X item," followed by "you found item," followed by "thanks, I appreciate it" *gratitude crystal*. I still find them at least a little entertaining, but it's rather uninspired.


 
Which is the main reason why I'm not bothering with the missions at all. I couldn't care less if I get all the hearts or anything anymore.


----------



## Another World (Feb 4, 2013)

i posted an article to the front page that got more comments about boobs then it did about the subject of the article.

-another world


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Seriously, who ever puts escort missions in their games deserve to be demoted. Nobody likes them.


Quoted for one of the most truthful things I have ever read.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2013)

Another World said:


> i posted an article to the front page that got more comments about boobs then it did about the subject of the article.
> 
> -another world


Those boobs aren't even that good.


----------



## Another World (Feb 4, 2013)

that's all in the hands of the beholder. so-to-speak.

-another world


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 4, 2013)

Beat Skyward Sword. The boss took two attempts, and I only had to use one fairy (for the record, I had 16 hearts). Not too bad, for me. The boss was challenging and fun, if a tad slow in the first half. I'm pretty happy I beat this, since I started playing it in March or April of last year (!!!). Now I need to finish off Metroid Prime 2, Super Mario Galaxy, and aLttP for GBA.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 4, 2013)

Started FF II for psp saturday.
Played about 26 hours total in which I mostly grinded a lot and got to the point where I have to get the masks to get the Ultima Tome.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 5, 2013)

reached chapter 20 on fire emblem radiant dawn
i bought xcom:enemy unknown for ps3, looks good.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 5, 2013)

I played Pokemon Yellow on my HP Touchpad running Android with a Wiimote while at work. 

Also played a little more Heroes of Ruin while cooking dinner.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not that it's much of an accomplishment, but I beat DMC today, and started playing SOS mode. They literally waste no time throwing everything at you from the beginning, which is a nice touch that I haven't seen in a New Game+ since Warship Gunner 2. Also beat Tekken Tag 2 with Angel, lol.


----------



## ouch123 (Feb 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I put it in there so people don't have to scroll through it and it'll hide it for people who don't want to watch it, making it easier for them.


No, no, sorry about the misunderstanding. When I first made my reply, it was stuck inside a spoiler tag like so:



> Your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: That Thing I Sent You



My post.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 5, 2013)

Well more of a failure then a accomplishment : trying to beat my old time trial record in Crash team racing for the ps1 from way back when i was a kid.... i couldn't beat my 10 year old self.

Is that a sign that i'm starting to suck in video games....?


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Got attacked by a bear, had an acid trip walking through a cave, and skinned a few dear to make a weapon holster.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 5, 2013)

Beat the emperor in FFII.
I think I might have overdone the leveling lol, every dungeon and boss is way too easy. 
Oh well, straight to the final boss then.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> Got attacked by a bear, had an acid trip walking through a cave, and skinned a few dear to make a weapon holster.


What game was this?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Only failing today, as I got to Omega in Cave Story +.
I've played CS at least 10 times now, but every time I get to the Labyrinth I failed miserably because I have to use my Life Pot while fighting the Mimiga boss.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 5, 2013)

Played Earthbound on my PSPgo at work while taking a shit.


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> What game was this?


Near enough to the start of Far Cry 3. The bear was cool, it broke out of the cage on the beach during a fight with a bunch of terrorists, it took out several of them before it turned on me when i decided to shoot it.


----------



## Arras (Feb 5, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Only failing today, as I got to Omega in Cave Story +.
> I've played CS at least 10 times now, but every time I get to the Labyrinth I failed miserably because I have to use my Life Pot while fighting the Mimiga boss.


If you have to use your life pot for that, you do NOT want to see Blood-Stained Sanctuary or whatever it's called.

I finished Antichamber (awesome game) and To The Moon (, has been some time since a game made me feel like that)


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 5, 2013)

Beated Taksunoko Vs. Capcom arcade mode on max difficult setting and still was easy


----------



## Chary (Feb 5, 2013)

Was playing Sonic the Fighters on XBox live. Lost the first 2 matches against one guy (I swear, he was hax at that game) and then I miraculously beat him in the next 3 rounds! I felt so happy to win, after being beaten into the dirt by him in the first match.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, I almost forgot. I got another purple comet/coin star in the first Mario Galaxy. I'm ALMOST finished with that game.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 6, 2013)

ok i finally beat smough and ornstein (sp?)

i spent 2 bs hours tryin to. i really suk at dark souls.  i'll play demon souls after i beat the game.

gee, i've herd that its harder than dark souls.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 6, 2013)

Arras said:


> If you have to use your life pot for that, you do NOT want to see Blood-Stained Sanctuary or whatever it's called.
> 
> I finished Antichamber (awesome game) and To The Moon (, has been some time since a game made me feel like that)


I have made it to the blood stained sanctuary before, always dieing to the Heavy Press boss, except one time when I made it to the final stage of Ballos


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 6, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> I have made it to the blood stained sanctuary before, always dieing to the Heavy Press boss, except one time when I made it to the final stage of Ballos


Heavy press is as far as I get, and I usually die within 30 seconds because the last wave of minions before always cuts down my XP and health.  I've been stuck on it since freaking October.

Anyway, I beat the third dungeon in aLttP, and proceeded to beat the wizard with the Master Net: The Bug Catcher of Evil's Bane.  I then proceeded to beat the Dark Palace and save the first maiden.

I gotta say, I'm pretty freaking stoked about the fact that I can do the dungeons in whatever order I want. They're numbered, and I might purposely skip over to the one labelled number 5... partially because it's the closest and I'm too lazy to trek across the dark world to the others, and partially just to take advantage of the fact that I can.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Im on chapter 6 in Fire Emblem awakening. But sadly, Ive let 4 people die... ;O;


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Im on chapter 6 in Fire Emblem awakening. But sadly, Ive let 4 people die... ;O;


you know you have to restart


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> you know you have to restart


i haven't lost anyone too good yet. should be fine hopefully...


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Heavy press is as far as I get, and I usually die within 30 seconds because the last wave of minions before always cuts down my XP and health.  I've been stuck on it since freaking October.
> 
> Anyway, I beat the third dungeon in aLttP, and proceeded to beat the wizard with the Master Net: The Bug Catcher of Evil's Bane.  I then proceeded to beat the Dark Palace and save the first maiden.
> 
> I gotta say, I'm pretty freaking stoked about the fact that I can do the dungeons in whatever order I want. They're numbered, and I might purposely skip over to the one labelled number 5... partially because it's the closest and I'm too lazy to trek across the dark world to the others, and partially just to take advantage of the fact that I can.


The press isn't that hard really. Stand right under him, hold up and spam the Nemesis. He'll be dead in seconds. If you need to jump to dodge, jump as low as possible as standing on the ground will give you double firepower (Curly). You'll get hit once or twice by the floating enemies probably, but that's not THAT bad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 6, 2013)

Beat a ton of missions in L.A Noire. The game is years old now, so if you haven't played it, chances are you aren't going to in a while.

Anyways, the one mission that I couldn't understand was the one where Hugo's (Matt Parkman from Heroes) wife is killed (part of the string of murdered women). All evidence pointed to him... well.. his cars iron in his wifes car, but still. I get the feeling I'm arresting all these people while there's someone out there who's actually framing them.


Edit: Just got promoted to Vice in L.A. Noire. Now my mind is blown at how big this world is. Holy hell. This is insane for a game.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

I replanted the shriveled, dead tree of life from it's original seed and used it to cure a the bones of a sick but not quite dead dragon in Skyward Sword. It's interesting to to me that even though he had been reduced to bones, that he, like his robot minions, was still alive ... although only barely audible.



xwatchmanx said:


> I gotta say, I'm pretty freaking stoked about the fact that I can do the dungeons in whatever order I want. They're numbered, and I might purposely skip over to the one labelled number 5... partially because it's the closest and I'm too lazy to trek across the dark world to the others, and partially just to take advantage of the fact that I can.


I haven't gotten far AT ALL yet in that game but if it's anything like the first LoZ, you'll be able to do them out of order but they'll still force you to do ALL of them. You can try skipping it if you want, though. Who knows.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 6, 2013)

Arras said:


> The press isn't that hard really. Stand right under him, hold up and spam the Nemesis. He'll be dead in seconds. If you need to jump to dodge, jump as low as possible as standing on the ground will give you double firepower (Curly). You'll get hit once or twice by the floating enemies probably, but that's not THAT bad.


Thanks for the tip. I'll try it out next time.


Maxternal said:


> I replanted the shriveled, dead tree of life from it's original seed and used it to cure a the bones of a sick but not quite dead dragon in Skyward Sword. It's interesting to to me that even though he had been reduced to bones, that he, like his robot minions, was still alive ... although only barely audible.
> 
> I haven't gotten far AT ALL yet in that game but if it's anything like the first LoZ, you'll be able to do them out of order but they'll still force you to do ALL of them. You can try skipping it if you want, though. Who knows.


Well yeah, you definitely have to do all the dungeons. When I said "skip" i meant "do them out of order." Sorry, I wasn't very clear.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 6, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Im on chapter 6 in Fire Emblem awakening. But sadly, Ive let 4 people die... ;O;


lol, every fire emblem game that i play, i have a ``tank´´ character: he stand in some place without taking damage(miss/no damage) and kill who attack him.
titania was the best of them.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 6, 2013)

Got a black chocobo in FFV! Gotta say that the PSVita is pretty much the ultimate FF machine. All games from I to IX available at the moment and FFX coming in the future (hopefully others too, especially XII!). I've got all the games on the PSVita sans FFIII due to it not being on sale on PSN


----------



## DroRox (Feb 8, 2013)

Began playing Xenoblade Chronicles on my Wii. It seems like a lot of fun but it's gonna take me a while to get into in.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 8, 2013)

Downloaded the demo of "The Cave" for the Wii-U, I played for about 15 minutes. I might actually buy it, turned out to be pretty interesting.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 8, 2013)

I got a bunch of rupees from Dodoh the Clown, bought the last Adventure Pouch and Heart Medal for Skyward Sword, then proceeded to have him eat up all my rupees on repeated plays of that damned Minigame.
I hate Dodoh the Clown.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 8, 2013)

I just won Spyro Year Of the Dragon on Ebay for 10.50
And I now will own all three Spyro games, with original cases, manuals, and black labeled (not greatest hits)
So stoked.
And now... To find the Crash Bandicoot games...


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 8, 2013)

FINISHED fire emblem path of radiance,i´m going to get radiant dawn now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 8, 2013)

Just about finished the Swamp Palace in aLttP. All that's left is to beat the boss, now (I've died two or three times against him, before giving up, but I might try again later tonight).

Also I find it really cool how this boss was basically recycled as a mini boss in Majora's Mask, with quite literally the exact same attacks and strategies, except in 3D (and the addition of his eye being a weak point).


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 8, 2013)

I got through 5 out of 10 boss battles in the dragon's game in Skyward Sword. I really should have accepted the heart piece consolation prize when I saw that I only had 1 heart left but, alas, too late now.

On a lighter note, (a little bit more of an accomplishment) I turned a demon into a ... rather ugly ... human and now have a max rupee capacity of 9900 in that same game. I don't see that number going up any farther unless there's another wallet stored away in one of those treasure chests that I still haven't been able to open up. I think I may have only once maxed out on cash but that was when my limit was still triple digits. I have never gotten CLOSE to having that much cash and at this point in the game I don't foresee me needing it either. There's not much left to buy except game time in some of the mini games and those often end up returning more profit than what I spend in them (although I haven't really even been one to really get into Zelda minigames until the end. I might have to try it next time.)

I'm kinda in the same situation in Wind Waker as well, more money than I know what to do with. At least in that case, though, I can always have Tingle spend it for me ... when I remember to connect my GBA that is. I remember being in the same situation with a HUGE bank account when playing through Majora's Mask, too, and THAT game I actually went through all the minigames I could to see if I could get any masks out of it ... of course, now that I think of it, I did that one on an emulator  so with save states that probably ended up being both cheaper and easier than it was meant to be. OoT, which I actually played through on the original N64 I went through all the minigames I could and it's been long enough that I'm not quite as sure but I kinda think I spent most of the game with my wallet maxed out there, too, despite going after all the heart pieces I could. OoT didn't have NEARLY as high a max cash capacity as the other games, though. I think this is a fairly common issue with me since in a Zelda game I get most of what I need by just cutting grass or opening treasure chests. The money is all but ignored.

/financial rant


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 8, 2013)

I am playing seriously a Mega Man game for the first time, starting with the original NES title in my 3DS 

Already defeated scissor-man. I decided to use save-states each time I defeat a boss since NES games are too hard


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 8, 2013)

I successfully got all my stuff robbed and thrown in prison on Skyward Sword. (Lesson for real life, when skydiving near an erupting Volcano, DON'T open your parachute too soon.  ) Anyway, the accomplishment here lies in getting all my stuff back.

Until now I never thought I would be so glad to have my slingshot. I had always thought "why stun when you can kill" but it has proved VERY useful when you're otherwise disarmed. (It's nice to keep them from running from them bombs  ) I'm also glad that my enemies are both nearsighted without good lighting and don't get more than a little spooked by your presence unless you slow down enough for them to get a good look at you. The fact that they see no reason to steal musical instruments, earrings, blankets, necklaces, insects, other miscellaneous trinkets or money made my search a little easier, too.

*EDIT :* Oh, and got the song verse from the dragon ... almost forgot that minor detail.


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 9, 2013)

Started playing RE:Revelations today.  This was in lieu of having a cigar break today - it's snowing like crazy for the entire day.  Weird, right?


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Feb 9, 2013)

Raised several levels, found some great gear, and defeated the grunting 'Butcher' (nasty swine-man dungeon boss) in 'Untold Legends'. (PSP)

Soon I'll be at level 20, and eligible for some of the larger, two-handed weapons....easier to cleave through the nasties..


Enjoyable game.


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 9, 2013)

Its_just_Lou said:


> Raised several levels, found some great gear, and defeated the grunting 'Butcher'
> Enjoyable game.


 
I thought you were talking about diablo 3 for a moment there 

As for me, It took some time but i managed to get mudkip in pokemon emerald (japanese) and understand everything up to that point.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 9, 2013)

i beat my high score on rhythm heaven fever´s kung fu ball and lady cupid:
kung fu ball: 892
lady cupid: 280.150


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 9, 2013)

Finished Dear Esther today good moving story that


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 9, 2013)

I started playing Antichamber with my girlfriend and we both found out what happens when the "timer" runs out. Needless to say, we were both shocked and amazed at what happened when it ran out. Mind = Blown.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2013)

Absolutely beasted in League of Legends, really happy with the performance of today. GG


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 9, 2013)

Got to Dr. Willy's Stage in the original Mega Man. And know I am starting to really enjoy Kid Icarus Uprising, just finished Chapter 4


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 9, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Got to Dr. Willy's Stage in the original Mega Man. And know I am starting to really enjoy Kid Icarus, just finished Chapter 4


uprising or the original?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 9, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> uprising or the original?


I'm going to guess Uprising, since that one is divided into "chapters," whereas the original is divided into "levels."


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 9, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> uprising or the original?


 
Uprising. The original Kid Icarus is too hard for my taste xD


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 9, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Uprising. The original Kid Icarus is too hard for my taste xD


I've been stuck on the third stage of the 3D Classics version since, like, the first month or two that Uprising came out. I still try it periodically (like, a few times a month), but can never get past it. XD

I'm am getting a little further with each attempt, though. So baby steps.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 10, 2013)

Beat the scorpion guy in skyward sword.
He was easy, but I really loved that long cut scene.
Girihiam looked cool.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 10, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Girihiam looked _fabulous_.


Fix'd.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Fix'd.


 
Yess, fabulous indeed.
Currently having fun by playing the harp


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

I got hate mail today during trolling in BOGT.


----------



## Chary (Feb 10, 2013)

Played Sonic 06 today...


Translation: I accomplished nothing.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally got around to buying Skyrim on Steam. It's on sale on GMG. 

Now to play it when I get over this awful cold.


----------



## izzydeank (Feb 10, 2013)

I played alot of mario kart and alittle fortune street.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2013)

Started (and am still currently) playing Banjo-Kazooie. You guys have no idea how much of my childhood is found when playing this game. Banjo-Kazooie and Banjo-Tooie are two of my favourite games of all time. Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts n' Bolts is only fun for the first couple hours. I have yet to get really into it :/


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 10, 2013)

Instead of doing an assignment due Tuesday, I ended up playing a ton of RE: Revelations. I've just beat the Skaldead boss. I almost didn't make it - I just had the rifle and a ton of handgun ammo. I ended up using the bow decoys to get rid of the smaller enemies, and then kept punching the Skaldead after making it flinch with the gas canisters. I so do not want to fight that boss in Raid mode...

Also, I got annoyed at Jessica during Chris's segment in the mountains.  (She's obviously into Chris and very interested in getting information about Chris and Jill...)  I literally said, "Oi, please shut up!" when she was talking.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 10, 2013)

Chary said:


> Played Sonic 06 today...
> 
> 
> Translation: I accomplished nothing.


It's no use!


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 10, 2013)

completed a bunch of missions on just cause 2


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> completed a bunch of missions on just cause 2


Pfft. Who plays that game for the missions? I just roam around and blow stuff up


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 10, 2013)

Beat the main story of FFII without any problems, which isn't surprissing given my characters all had hp over 8000 etc.
Now starting the Soul of Rebirth 'add-on'. I wish I leveled Josef more now...


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 10, 2013)

I discovered games on a £300 PC still look better than on an Xbox.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 10, 2013)

Started Eternal Sonata today, made it already to Fort Fermata. Seemed really easy up until this point. But now I'm needing to level up, cause I'm getting hammered. My characters are only around level 12. I'm about 4 1/2 hours in.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally finished Resident Evil Revelations. Damn good game.

Played a bit of the addictive Raid Mode in that too. The online is surprisingly active, too.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 11, 2013)

i just finished fire emblem heroes of light and shadow,lunatic difficulty.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 12, 2013)

I marathoned the second half of Halo 4 (missions 5 through 8) with one of my best friends as a sort of last hurrah before he moves to Texas, since he doesn't own an Xbox. We played it on Heroic, completing his first playthrough, and my first complete heroic co-op playthrough (though the first half isn't in my achievements, since we did that on his roommate's xbox as his place, rather than mine). Took us about six hours (with maybe 30 to 45 minutes of that being for breaks), and we had a hell of a great time.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 12, 2013)

About to face Demise.. Trying to get the Hylian shield before I do.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 12, 2013)

Ron said:


> About to face Demise.. Trying to get the Hylian shield before I do.


Smart decision. I have no idea how I would have beaten Ghirahim or Demise if I didn't get that shield.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 12, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Smart decision. I have no idea how I would have beaten Ghirahim or Demise if I didn't get that shield.


Ghirahim's final form was extremely easy.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 12, 2013)

Trying to play a little Jikkyou Oshaberi Parodius.... So hard but I so far I do like it.  

Maybe there is some cheat codes or something online. lol


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 12, 2013)

Ron said:


> Ghirahim's final form was extremely easy.


Did you end up getting the Hylian Shield, or no?


----------



## chyyran (Feb 12, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Did you end up getting the Hylian Shield, or no?


Nope, I beat Ghirahim using the Goddess Shield.

I still have to get the Hylian Shield before I fight Demise.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 12, 2013)

I was playing games out of my backlog this weekend. Beat The Darkness II today.

Don't think I'm going to keep it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 12, 2013)

I beat the boss of the Swamp Temple in Zelda: aLttP for GBA (finally), with only one heart to spare. I wonder what adventure the next dungeon will bring?


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 12, 2013)

Beaten Soul of Rebirth in FFII.
Doesn't really add anything to the story does it?
I expected more of it given I had to grind for about 10 hours (after which I defeated the emperor way to easy, but still...).

Going to start Dissidia tomorrow I think.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 12, 2013)

Dug out my SNES and Mario Paint. Drew a penis. Chuckled.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2013)

Replaying res evil revelations on Hell mode
Beat the first temple on zelda a link to the past and have all the current heart pieces i can find from memory .
and i finished the mask sidequest on OOT3D.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 13, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> and i finished the mask sidequest on OOT3D.


Just curious, does the 3DS version let you replace that with a bottle now or did they fix that bug?


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 13, 2013)

Brought an original Xbox into work and watched 4 developmentally disabled people play WWE Wrestlefest.

Listening to their trash-talking was the highlight of the day.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Just curious, does the 3DS version let you replace that with a bottle now or did they fix that bug?


i haven't tried it actually, i know a few glitches still do.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 13, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Just curious, does the 3DS version let you replace that with a bottle now or did they fix that bug?


I know there's some website (that I'm pretty sure SOMEONE posted not too long ago in a Zelda 3D thread in this forum, but idr) that details all the glitches in all the different builds and versions of the game (including 3DS). But alas, I can't find it.  I know at least some glitches still work. Plus, there's a whole host of awesome new ones, such as entering Jabu Jabu's belly as an adult (you can learn about that one on Zelda Wiki).


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 16, 2013)

I got the boss key for the earth temple in Wind Waker. Along the way I learned that
1. The flaming sculls can be killed without arrows.
2. The cursed cloud sculls and the zombies can be killed without light.

Had to take a break to calm my 2-year-old down after fighting the zombies, though. He got really freaked out by them.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2013)

TimothyWedel said:


> I farted.


Play any Minesweeper while doing so?


----------



## TimothyWedel (Feb 16, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Play any Minesweeper while doing so?


 
gooby pls. I always play a game or two of Minesweeper.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 16, 2013)

Finished 6/10 character stories in Dissidia.
It's a fun game for a while, but I prefer the normal FF games.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 16, 2013)

started playing ni no kuni WotWW for ps3


----------



## Depravo (Feb 16, 2013)

Completed Uncharted 3 in 'Hard' mode. At times it crossed the line between challenging and bloody annoying so I don't think I'll be trying the 'Crushing' difficulty.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 16, 2013)

I got yet another 3DS in a trade today. Red one this time.

Started playing Fallout New Vegas again. May go for all the achievements this time.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 16, 2013)

Finished Mass Effect 2 DLC: Lair of the Shadow Broker. Really really good.


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 16, 2013)

soulx said:


> Finished Mass Effect 2 DLC: Lair of the Shadow Broker. Really really good.


That was probably my favorite DLC in that game, or maybe even the series.

But I haven't played Omega or Leviathan for ME3 yet.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 16, 2013)

I beat HL2 last night. Why is this game so goddamn short?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 16, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> I beat HL2 last night. Why is this game so goddamn short?


Short? Are you sure you played Half Life 2 and not one of the episodes?


----------



## caribou007 (Feb 16, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> I beat HL2 last night. Why is this game so goddamn short?


I find all the talky and forced tutorial parts excruciating to move through again.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 17, 2013)

completed some missions on Far Cry 3


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 17, 2013)

Used a master seal on Cerche and Cordelia today in fire emblem awakening.
Cherche is now a Wyvern lord and Cordelia a falcon knight.
Also used a second seal on Nowi too make her a Wyvern rider since her as a manakete didn't sit we'll with me >.>
I'll stick with panne for beast form badassery ^.^


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 17, 2013)

I played Sonic '06 today for the first time in a couple weeks. I did Silver's campaign, to catch up with Sonic and Shadow's (I like keeping the stories synced, out of OCD), and played the desert level... Oh my freaking gosh, that "golf" sequence at the end is freaking RIGGED! No joke, the physics are inconsistent, the hit detection is broken, and the limited amount of "hits" on the ball is flat-out cheap. So far, this took the cake as the single most frustrating thing I've dealt with in this broken game, and possibly in any game.I spent LITERALLY an hour and a half working just on that sequence of the level alone!

After that, I proudly ground Sonic into the ground during the boss fight with him. He was considerably, almost disappointingly, easy, as opposed to the broken, cheap, overly difficult boss fight against Silver in the Sonic campaign.

Also, gave my best friend an extra 3DS I had along with a copy of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D as a going away gift since he's moving to texas for a career (he's never owned a nintendo system or played Zelda, but has always wanted to). I watched him play through about 2/3 of "Inside the Great Deku Tree," and felt like a proud father. Lol.


----------



## TimothyWedel (Feb 17, 2013)

I farted.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2013)

Biggest accomplishment ever:

(STORY)
A while back, I got my N64 working again. I took it apart, cleaned it and everything. Only problem, I didn't have any games for it. I had no idea what happened to the ones I owned.

Today my dad found a game that he was going to toss thinking it was no good. It was Majora's Mask. I freaked out and was like "NO WAY!!!" Because last time I seen it, was months after it's launch. I had no idea what happened. I thought it might have gotten thrown out by accident. I was so stoked that I found it.

Only problem is that back in the day when I lent out games among friends, we all labeled our games by putting our last name on the carts sides. So now my last name is on the side and everything. So I'm going to give it to my sister's boyfriend to remove it for me. I know who has my Donkey Kong 64 game, but I can't remember for the life of me what happened to my Ocarina of Time cart.. bit sad


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Biggest accomplishment ever:
> 
> (STORY)
> A while back, I got my N64 working again. I took it apart, cleaned it and everything. Only problem, I didn't have any games for it. I had no idea what happened to the ones I owned.
> ...


What did you write your name with? Permanent marker? I always use Hand sanitizer and a cotton ball or Qtip, which removes it almost completely. In fact, I did that just a couple days ago with a GBC cart that had parmanent marker on the label itself.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What did you write your name with? Permanent marker? I always use Hand sanitizer and a cotton ball or Qtip, which removes it almost completely. In fact, I did that just a couple days ago with a GBC cart that had parmanent marker on the label itself.


Permanent marker ya. But because of the gold I don't want to risk ruining it.

Also for OoT, I figured I'll just go on ebay one of these days and buy a collectors cart.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 17, 2013)

soulx said:


> Short? Are you sure you played Half Life 2 and not one of the episodes?


 
I barely got 15 hours out of it. Great game but the core game is (atleast by my definition) short. I do plan on grabbing the episodes during the Spring sale though.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2013)

I just got 100% on Banjo-Kazooie. Although I will admit, I forgot one of the fundamentals for the game and looked at a walkthrough because I couldn't figure it out. I am deeply ashamed...

EDIT: I lied. I can't do the stupid jigsaw puzzles inside Banjo's house... 

Gonna play Banjo-Tooie next


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Biggest accomplishment ever:
> 
> (STORY)
> A while back, I got my N64 working again. I took it apart, cleaned it and everything. Only problem, I didn't have any games for it. I had no idea what happened to the ones I owned.
> ...


cool story bro


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (Feb 17, 2013)

I decided to actually get round to playing Metroid Prime 3. Also I managed to not tell my CoD obsessed friend to go play something else for once. Which is hard for me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 17, 2013)

That's like my brother. CoD is all he plays nowadays. He used to play tons of other games.


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (Feb 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's like my brother. CoD is all he plays nowadays. He used to play tons of other games.


Given that I was staying at his house at the time it was even more difficult.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just finished Resident Evil 5 on amateur mode today...the last boss was a real pain in the ass


----------



## emigre (Feb 18, 2013)

Just beat Sleeping Dogs. Excellent game. I had a shitload of fun playing it.

And I got with it my Playstation Plus account.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 18, 2013)

In Skyward Sword I finished my song book, collected the last existing goddess tears and uncovered and entered a buried upside-down tower ("tower" that only seems to have one floor ... maybe the different rooms are actually one on top of another and the doors just teleport you between the different floors ... It would explain why there's so much light coming from inside each door when you open it but not why there's a rumbling sound when they're rearranged.)

The way to uncover the tower, I had actually noticed the location several times before and thought it must be important. When I got the "key", though, it seemed to be much bigger than it actually was and so it just didn't occur to me. For the first time in the game I actually had to ask the fortune teller for advice. I was also surprised that Fay didn't whip out her tracking device for this one too.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 18, 2013)

Beat each characters Destiny Odyssey (I-X) and finished chapter 1 to 3 of Shade Impulse in Dissidia.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 18, 2013)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> Just finished Resident Evil 5 on amateur mode today...the last boss was a real pain in the ass


Last time I remember playing this was around last March 2012 after finally beating Resident Evil 4 (I know RE4 came out in 2007 on the PC, but I started & stopped in 2009, and came back in 2012). Kudos to you... I've been awfully busy to play RE5. I remember being stuck on the boss level fighting mutated Irving on the ship with the machine guns, and then I stopped.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 21, 2013)

Beaten the main story of Dissidia and 2 of the extra chapters with Terra.
Now grinding like hell to get to lvl 100 with her to beat the final extra chapter.
This game is really incredibly long if you want to beat it with every character!!!


----------



## XDel (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmm, well I nearly the finished all the sprites and behavior for one of the enemies in my Alien Breed 3D game for Odamex. Does that count?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 22, 2013)

Finished the Duke Nukem Forever DLC "The Doctor Who Cloned Me"


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 23, 2013)

I picked up Nano Assault for the first time since November and beat the boss of the first cell cluster, moving on to the second. really fun, difficult, simple game.

Also made a lot of progress in aLttP for GBA that I haven't mentioned. I beat the Ice Palace (that one is the toughest one, yet!), and also grabbed the Ether Medallion. I'm going exploring for sidequest stuff before I continue on to the next dungeon. I only have 2 more maidens to save, so I'm getting pretty close!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 23, 2013)

Mass Effect 3.

The universe is ending and all I want to do is party at Purgatory.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 23, 2013)

Fixed my DSLite and did a strip and clean up on 2 GBA SP's...

that counts right?


----------



## caribou007 (Feb 25, 2013)

First time trying Powder. Crushed by Kiwi.

Beat Space Invaders Extreme Level 3A.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 26, 2013)

Trying to program some custom bits for a Zen Cart for some shopping web page... Not a fun game.... lol


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 26, 2013)

caribou007 said:


> First time trying Powder. Crushed by Kiwi.


 
That game is pretty addictive if you stick with it and keep trying. 

Might put it back on my DS, I keep it on my Wii though since its just so fun.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 26, 2013)

Played the first 5 or so battles in Tactics Ogre: LUCT.
Not really my cup of tea.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 26, 2013)

urbanman2004 said:


> Last time I remember playing this was around last March 2012 after finally beating Resident Evil 4 (I know RE4 came out in 2007 on the PC, but I started & stopped in 2009, and came back in 2012). Kudos to you... I've been awfully busy to play RE5. I remember being stuck on the boss level fighting mutated Irving on the ship with the machine guns, and then I stopped.


what?
irving is very easy to kill....

anyway:
completed 10 missions on DMC devil may cry
unlocked various weapons on Far cry 3
Tried to play some megaman 8´s  levels...... nothing accomplished......


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 26, 2013)

Got all the way to Ganon's Castle in my first playthrough of A Link to the Past. I got all upgrades and items and bottles except for whatever it is that's hidden in Ganon's Tower (not including heart pieces).

Also, it's worth noting just how ridiculously easy the boss of Turtle Rock is if you have the Golden Sword... as is probably any other boss up to that point, I imagine.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> what?
> irving is very easy to kill....
> 
> anyway:
> ...


 
Yeah, true to u... I don't get enough time to put my trigger fingers to work and play games as much as I would like. Since putting RE5 to the side, so far i have been playing Crysis 2. I just got #3, so I want to beat #2 before I start that.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2013)

Beat A Link to the Past for the first time, my first 2D Zelda, ever. HECK YEAH!

And it officially ranks in my top 3 Zelda games.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Beat A Link to the Past for the first time, my first 2D Zelda, ever. HECK YEAH!
> 
> And it officially ranks in my top 3 Zelda games.


I hope Link's Awakening is in that list ;D
Anywho, Started Playing Kingdom Hearts today.
And I have 25 golden spatulas so far In SpongeBob SquarePants Battle For Bikini Bottom for ps2.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I hope Link's Awakening is in that list ;D
> Anywho, Started Playing Kingdom Hearts today.
> And I have 25 golden spatulas so far In SpongeBob SquarePants Battle For Bikini Bottom for ps2.


Like I said, this is my first playthrough of aLttP, and my first 2D Zelda game, so I haven't gotten to Link's Awakening yet. The only ones I've completely played through besides aLttP are all the 3D console ones, from OoT onward.

Next on the list is Phantom Hourglass, since I'm already partway through a playthrough of that. After that, it's the NES originals. After that... well, we'll see. I'm on a quest to play through all the Zelda games. 

But I've beaten 2 Zelda games already this year. So I think I'm gonna take a LITTLE break from Zelda and play some other games I'm in the middle of, like Sonic '06 (oh boy) and Metroid Prime 2. Also, I want to play the New Tomb Raider pretty soon.

PS: My "top three" Zelda list currently consists of aLttP, Majora's Mask, and Wind Waker.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 27, 2013)

I configured ye olde PS2 to load games from my network and managed to finally install some of my PS2 games that refused to install before.... (Gradius III & IV is listed as being compatible, they do load and play for me but I could never get it to install to the HD until now lol) 

Considering upgrading to a 400GB HD and just loading up most of my PS2 collection.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 27, 2013)

I had to help Alessa kill a boss on Silent Hill. On hard mode. With my feet, as one of my arms is broken.

...though I couldn't do it, I at least managed to figure out a strategy for her to go on.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2013)

So here's a few things:

In Black Ops 2, I finally got the hang of the Strike Missions. I kind of just take control of one character and then finish the mission with him. I consider this an achievement because I had so much trouble with these on the PS3, and on the WiiU, I'm handling them differently.

Another achievement, that I consider, is on Nano Assault Neo, me and my friend almost broke top 100. I think we got 104 or something close. And as I said, I'm happy with that, I'm more than happy with that, there's no need for me to go higher. So I was pretty stoked we did that, and considering we were both drinking, it makes it awesome.

Another thing is I got 4 star levels unlocked in NSMBU, I'm not touching star world until I get all coins, but shit, some of them are so hard to find.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 28, 2013)

survived 37 rounds of COD BO 2 Zombies with my friends


----------



## dgwillia (Feb 28, 2013)

Got 1st Place in all the VR Missions and got "No Damage" bonuses for all the bosses in Metal Gear Rising. Now to decide whether to attempt S Ranking Revengeance Mode for the platinum <_<. Just getting R00 S-Rank made me rage


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 28, 2013)

Figured out PS2 laser is dying, switched to Free MC Boot... Kicking myself for not doing it sooner lol It's faster and better in every way, with the side benefit that even if my laser completely dies I won't know about it...

So while I can't really play my originals at least I will always have access to my back ups  

Now if some one could just tell me why selecting Ulaunch takes me to some weird version of HD Advance 1.0... lol so weird...


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 1, 2013)

Spoiler: I'm putting this in a spoiler tag because I think it qualifies and I can't figure out how to really say it in a cryptic way that wouldn't be understood by someone who hasn't played the game.



I got the triforce of power.

By doing so I have become the first and, to my knowledge, the only Link character to ever touch it.
I'm not sure if it's possible to get them in a different order but if not it's interesting to me that the first one I get a hold of is the one traditionally possessed by the "bad guy". In other games, although nor directly able to use it's power you do at least get to COLLECT the pieces of the triforce of wisdom. This is a first, though, and not just because it's historically the first game.


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 1, 2013)

Played the first 5 missions from teh Brotherhood of NOD campaign in the original Command and Conquer.
Doing this I conquered about half of Africa.
Man those games are great even in this time and age of graphics overflow.
I especially love the sound it makes when a vehicle squishes some infantry


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Spoiler: I'm putting this in a spoiler tag because I think it qualifies and I can't figure out how to really say it in a cryptic way that wouldn't be understood by someone who hasn't played the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



There actually is at least one, possibly two other Zelda games I know of where Link does touch/get the Triforce of Power. Though to not spoil them for you, I won't reveal which games they are, unless you indeed do want to know.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2013)

Me and a buddy got #15 in world leader boards in Nano Assault Neo, and broke top 100 and top 50 in other levels.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 3, 2013)

Just earned the platinum trophy in Sleeping Dogs. Go me.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 6, 2013)

Unlocked every character in tatsunoko vs. capcom ultimate all-stars


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

In Metroid : Other M I encountered the first human survivor and defended them from a forklift/electric-plow robot machine armed with freaking lasers. When defeating it I was given authorization to use my plasma beam (although I'm yet to see any difference while firing at things) ... and then promptly treated to a long series of cut-scenes. The plot thickens. Dun, Dun, Duunnn.
Anyway, I was kinda curious how the above-mentioned vehicle's driver is still at large after how it ended up crashing. Despite actually spending some time jumping around the wreckage I was unable to find any way to get at the cockpit and didn't see how he would or would have escaped.

Also, I got the second of the three items I'm supposed to get in the upside down tower in Skyward Sword. I'm now only missing the one that, as I see it, most belongs to me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> In Metroid : Other M I encountered the first human survivor and defended them from a forklift/electric-plow robot machine armed with freaking lasers. When defeating it I was given authorization to use my plasma beam (although I'm yet to see any difference while firing at things) ... and then promptly treated to a long series of cut-scenes. The plot thickens. Dun, Dun, Duunnn.
> Anyway, I was kinda curious how the above-mentioned vehicle's driver is still at large after how it ended up crashing. Despite actually spending some time jumping around the wreckage I was unable to find any way to get at the cockpit and didn't see how he would or would have escaped.
> 
> Also, I got the second of the three items I'm supposed to get in the upside down tower in Skyward Sword. I'm now only missing the one that, as I see it, most belongs to me.


Ah, yes, Other M's infamous "let's try to kill the world renown intergalactic Bounty Hunter who's saved the world half a dozen times with a freaking tractor" scene!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 6, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Just earned the platinum trophy in Sleeping Dogs. Go me.


 
I gave up in collecting Trophies. I don't know why.

Anyways, I just beat the Namek Saga in Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi. It was actually kind of difficult. Frieza brought my health down to 12,500/50,000. And every time I would get ready to use my Kaioken x20, he would get stronger and all of a sudden be up at 80,000hp. It was hard to stay powered up to deflect the shots and specials and survive.

Riight.

Anyways, bit of an update.

- Got to Hamelin in Ni No Kuni, holy hell the monsters are seriously getting hard to beat, they kill me within seconds.
- Also got to the third world in Bit Trip Runner 2 after perfecting and getting all treasures in the first two worlds. This game is seriously worth a purchase, so much fun and amazing music.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 9, 2013)

I beat Mass Effect (PC Version) today!!!  Sadly I cant figure out how to get the damn DLC to work. Should I try playing the DLC or just go straight to two? I feel like such a HERO and the ending I got was VERY favorable!


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 9, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> I beat Mass Effect (PC Version) today!!!  Sadly I cant figure out how to get the damn DLC to work. Should I try playing the DLC or just go straight to two? I feel like such a HERO and the ending I got was VERY favorable!


you should get ME 2,it's awesome.
i think that ME 3 is the best,but i think that you should play chronologically.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 9, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> you should get ME 2,it's awesome.
> i think that ME 3 is the best,but i think that you should play chronologically.


 
Agreed but there's DLC for the original Mass Effect and if I remember correctly, that DLC takes place between the first and second games.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 9, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Agreed but there's DLC for the original Mass Effect and if I remember correctly, that DLC takes place between the first and second games.


I never played the DLC , but if it is between the 1 and 2, you should play it before ME 2(logic)


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 9, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> I never played the DLC , but if it is between the 1 and 2, you should play it before ME 2(logic)


 
I just found out that the DLC cant be played after beating the game and I would have to do a replay in order to access the DLC again  Oh well, off to part 2!


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just finished Clock Tower on the Super Famicom and got the B-ending today.

Gotta say Aeon Genesis did a great job translating this game


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 9, 2013)

I played ARMA 3.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 9, 2013)

Did the Elite 4 and beat Pokemon Heart Gold's 1st part

Next stop Kanto!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 9, 2013)

I just beat the first world in Mario vs. Donkey Kong, with all packages and stars acquired in every level.

Yesterday, I beat the first level of Goof Troop on co-op. I also beat radical train, the following boss, the forest level as Sonic, and the beach level as Tails in Sonic 06.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 9, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I just beat the first world in Mario vs. Donkey Kong, with all packages and stars acquired in every level.
> 
> Yesterday, I beat the first level of Goof Troop on co-op. I also beat radical train, the following boss, the forest level as Sonic, and the beach level as Tails in Sonic 06.


Goof Troop is such a fantastic game. Little bit short, but it is DAMN fun.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Goof Troop is such a fantastic game. Little bit short, but it is DAMN fun.


Indeed. I've only played a little bit of each, but so far, Goof Troop is loads more fun than Zelda: Four Swords. I was inspired by the Game Grumps' playthrough of Goof Troop. One of the best Youtube playthroughs of all time.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 10, 2013)

killed more than 300 pirates in far cry 3, unlocked the achievement:Chacina Profissional


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 10, 2013)

I won stuff.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 11, 2013)

Haven't really played much of anything lately, but decided to buy acouple of broken plain model 1 sega's from ebay, ended up fixing them both. and s-video\composite modding one of them, I was actually surprised at the difference between composite and svideo. btw nevermind the svideo socket I know it looks like crap. I've been thinking about replaying all the sonic's 1-3.
http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/7779/dsc00499gk.jpg


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 11, 2013)

I beat Margaret and Elizabeth on Hard mode in Persona 3 Portable.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I beat Margaret and Elizabeth on Hard mode in Persona 3 Portable.
> 
> FUCK YEAH


wtf?!, they are hard as hell to defeat.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 11, 2013)

In SkyWard Sword I got the last of what I was looking for in the tower.
I'm not sure if there's a way to get to them in a different order but this last one certainly had a long chain of mini-boss style enemies on the way to it. Certainly FELT like the last one. I also, once again, was surprised to find that zombies are actually killable. While batting them off of me while going against the last of the mini-bosses I suddenly noticed that there were far fewer than before. The last time I met with them with my then weaker weapons they seemed invincible so I just ended up running around them.

I then proceeded to defeat The Imprisoned for a forth and, hopefully, second to last time and this time I actually killed him. I was kinda hoping to be able to KEEP what I collected in the tower and fight him personally as an all-powerful being. I kinda wonder why the goddess didn't just drop a building on him in the first place is that's all it really took. It's also interesting to me that Grahim still stuck with his original plan instead of just grabbing the Almighty power that I left just sitting right outside and releasing his master all by himself.

Just out of curiosity I saved and went on without replenishing life supplies or fairies so I didn't make it battling single handedly through the whole army of demon hordes but I did get right down to the bottom without dying completely.
If they were all just to buy time, I don't really understand why Grahim didn't just box me in with his impenetrable magic walls in the first place AND when he did completely block my path with one, I don't understand why killing off all his accumulated baddies forced him to removed that wall while the first walls he put up didn't ever go away.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 11, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> In SkyWard Sword I got the last of what I was looking for in the tower.
> I'm not sure if there's a way to get to them in a different order but this last one certainly had a long chain of mini-boss style enemies on the way to it. Certainly FELT like the last one. I also, once again, was surprised to find that zombies are actually killable. While batting them off of me while going against the last of the mini-bosses I suddenly noticed that there were far fewer than before. The last time I met with them with my then weaker weapons they seemed invincible so I just ended up running around them.
> 
> I then proceeded to defeat The Imprisoned for a forth and, hopefully, second to last time and this time I actually killed him. I was kinda hoping to be able to KEEP what I collected in the tower and fight him personally as an all-powerful being. I kinda wonder why the goddess didn't just drop a building on him in the first place is that's all it really took. It's also interesting to me that Grahim still stuck with his original plan instead of just grabbing the Almighty power that I left just sitting right outside and releasing his master all by himself.
> ...


Yes, there is a way to get the tower objects in a different order. The one you describe is actually the first one I got. I also read somewhere that it's possible to skip one of the rooms, using some clever arrangements.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 11, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Yes, there is a way to get the tower objects in a different order. The one you describe is actually the first one I got. I also read somewhere that it's possible to skip one of the rooms, using some clever arrangements.


I figure you can always just walk by the seals without stabbing them with your sword but you would still have to go back and get them. GETTING TO them in that order I'm sure is what the game designer intended because it just seems like the most obvious way. It would be interesting to try to do it differently just to change things up a bit but I don't think there's any deep meaning in either.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 12, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I figure you can always just walk by the seals without stabbing them with your sword but you would still have to go back and get them. GETTING TO them in that order I'm sure is what the game designer intended because it just seems like the most obvious way. It would be interesting to try to do it differently just to change things up a bit but I don't think there's any deep meaning in either.


Agreed, there really isn't any meaning.

Now if only Nintendo had let you choose the actual dungeons in a preferred order, however...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2013)

I totally beat Banjo-Tooie and got every Jiggy, which means I also got every Jinjo. I'm debating whether to go for every Cheato page and honeycomb piece as well (I'm only missing one honeycomb piece so I will probably eventually get around to finding it). I also still need to complete the extra jigsaw puzzle, but I don't imagine that will be too difficult. It's really just the Cheato pages that I probably won't complete. :/


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 13, 2013)

Technically this was yesterday but got all 16 badges on Pokémon heart gold and 106 captured including some of the legendary ones


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 17, 2013)

played some missions of crysis 3 and finished the main story of super paper mario.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 17, 2013)

Played an arcade tag session on Mortal Kombat 9, that game still is amazing!


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today I....

- Downloaded Sid Meier's Pirates and sank the crap out of some Spaniards.
- Downloaded the Metal Slug Anthology and blew the bejesus out of everything.
- Hacked some new songs into my Dissidia Duodecim DLC, most notablty the song 'Afterlife' from Amaranthe's new album and the unnamed song used in Dead Fantasy 5.

Kind of a slow day but it might pick up later.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 17, 2013)

I accomplished the bad or lame ending in Cave Story +. The one where you leave on a flying dragon.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 17, 2013)

Beat the Story Mode in Lego LoTR today (last 3 episodes on Return of the King) - very fun game but I'm not gonna carry on with it. Must say the cutscenes etc were a great laugh, though nothing beats Lego Star Wars II there still.
Also finished off the D Class Championships on Forza 4 - Event mode. That's D, E & F class all done, and it's been fukkin' torture!  Gotta beat all races like I always do on both Forza & GT, as Forza 4 really should be called Forza 3 DX though it's been a real grind.... C class next all the way to the R1's - that'll probably take me a good 6 soddin weeks!
Finally, had this sudden urge to start Secret of Mana again this morn, something I'll never resist, despite me probably already completing that one at least half a dozen times! Has to be one of my all time fave games that one!


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 18, 2013)

In Wind Waker I beat the boss in the earth temple and got into the wind temple.

That boss was easy enough once I figured out how to actually damage him. I had forgotten that size doesn't matter to me anymore so it just didn't occur to me until finally noticed the text on my A button change.

Similarly, trying to follow the notes in to find the person to take to the wind temple I wasted a lot of time with the ice arrow trying to hit just the right spot to get it to let me in. The answer was SO much more obvious.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2013)

Just completed Secret of Mana. Emulated but I used a NTSC filter and no cheats or save states so I can be excused.

Of course this is not the first time I have completed the game _but time flows like a river... and history repeats..._


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 18, 2013)

wow...I finished today both Just cause 2 and Dead Space 3.......now I gotta put a couple of extra hours into condemned:criminal origins , so that I finish that last chapter and finally I can move on and play Tomb Raider, I'm glad I held off a few days to play it as just recently nVidia updated the beta drivers 

Too bad I can't seem to be motivated to finish Dark Souls, I'm really attracted to it but I'm sort of stucked with the boss battle in Anor Londo and I'm to lazy to keep on trying......
When I will finish that, it'll be a big accomplishment in my gaming history !

By the way I'm sort of in between two jobs and I've had plenty of time to finish a couple of games this week


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 18, 2013)

played tomb raider for 2 hours, what a great game it is.
unlocked every character from Street Fighter 4


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 18, 2013)

This isn't much, but I finally caught this one monster in Ni No Kuni to finish a quest. Now before you say "wow, that's dumb", the monster only has a 5% catch rate. It took me DAYS to catch one. I killed hundreds of them, not one would let me catch them. Thank god, now I feel like I can actually play the damn game again.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> This isn't much, but I finally caught this one monster in Ni No Kuni to finish a quest. Now before you say "wow, that's dumb", the monster only has a 5% catch rate. It took me DAYS to catch one. I killed hundreds of them, not one would let me catch them. Thank god, now I feel like I can actually play the damn game again.


you are so lucky.
there's a monster with 96% catch rate and i couldn't catch it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 18, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> you are so lucky.
> there's a monster with 96% catch rate and i couldn't catch it.


 
What one? The quest I was doing was in Hamelin, had to catch one big Mechanical monster, one Small, and one with a Cog.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 18, 2013)

i saved maya from the death row in what appears to be the worst justice system on the planet.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What one? The quest I was doing was in Hamelin, had to catch one big Mechanical monster, one Small, and one with a Cog.


i think it was a little bighorn.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2013)

Tested the 3 Donkey Kong Countries on my PSP SNES emulator as well as Super Metroid


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Mar 19, 2013)

1) Beat Castlevania 3DS again.
2) Won 5 games of Tecmo Bowl Online (NES Version)
3) Beat playthrough 2 of Borderland 1
4) Playing MK7 online to raise VR (currently doing this)

And it's only 11:05 a.m.


----------



## gameshark (Mar 19, 2013)

made my own cheats for Jetpack Joyride for the PSP and called it Rocket Attack and by me it is very hard to survive it

see my vid at youtube


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 20, 2013)

Just finished NSMBU in 18 levels. Yeah...those secret levels let you skip quite a lot.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 20, 2013)

started plaiyng saints row the third,it is a very crazy game


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 20, 2013)

Not the most eventful day.
In Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince for Wii I got another emblem made out of mini-Emblems. I'm now at 135/150. Already beat the game, just collecting the emblems for the sake of completion but it's getting really hard to find the last few and pulling mini-emblems out of lights and decorations is tedious.

Other than that, I just got the sword and shield in both Link's Awakening and Minish Cap.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 20, 2013)

Finished the main story in the Tomb Raider reboot at around 3:30am this morning...and then got up for work at 7am...
Still have the rental for 2 more days so I'll probably go through and 100% it, maybe check out the multiplayer.  The most fun I've had with a game in quite a while.  Non-stop action


----------



## Game2590 (Mar 20, 2013)

Beat New Super Mario Bros. on the DS in 31 minutes 30.4 seconds (Single segment,Any %), Just recently got in to speed running and figured i'd work on something short, this is my current PB, couple of deaths i wasn't happy about thanks to the randomness of the last couple of levels but i'm pleased with it.

Think the unofficial world record is about 23 minutes but right now i'm just trying to get close to 28:39 that was done in AGDQ 2013.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 20, 2013)

got my gmod addon file to 50gb


----------



## Satangel (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I paid 20 USD for a champion skin on LoL, via eBay. It's a limited edition skin, that's why it's a bit more expensive.
Very happy with the skin though, I've been looking at it for months now and very pleased to finally have it.

Nasus Riot-K9 is the skin btw


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 24, 2013)

Started playing Mother 3 awesome game though i'm stuck at the Masked man battle in chapter 7 i believe? :/
Also started playing Naruto UNS 3 and the amount of dialogue reminds me of MGS....meh
And just fought Monsoon in Metal gear rising: Revengeance, Pretty cool but pretty lame Weapon....


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 24, 2013)

Beat Iselia Queen in Star Ocean 2 on Universe with a party around level 160. Oddly enough far easier than gabriel celeste since the star spray actually hurts her.  All I got left to do is indalecio limiter off but he creamed me in under a min so I need to make some items to slow him down or better control the battle field.


----------



## Arras (Mar 24, 2013)

Not necessarily today, more over the weekend, but I hacked into my backlog a bit. I finished DOA5's story mode, Vanquish, Metroid Prime (Trilogy; already finished 2 and 3 earlier) and Bastion.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 25, 2013)

Got resident evil 6 for PC, i already had for PS3 but i broke it.....
well, played for about 2 hours on chris´s campaign,and it is AWESOME( i did the Leon campaign on the PS3)


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 25, 2013)

I passed the 10,000 mark in Rabbids Go Home.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 27, 2013)

I took a tiny break from Ni No Kuni to play and beat some games:

Beat MK vs DCU with both stories completed.
Beat God of War 1 the other day
and just now I beat God of War 2

I'm debating whether or not I should return to Ni No Kuni or play through God of War 3 now seeing as how they're short games, and Ni No Kuni isn't. But at the same time, I'm nearing completion in Ni No Kuni.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 27, 2013)

played BlazBlue : Calamity Trigger,its very good.
completed the chris campaign of RE 6, its AWESOME.
got Bishock infinite, i´m gonna start playing it later
and started playing etrian odyssey iv legends of the titan


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> completed the chris campaign of RE 6, its AWESOME.


 
Too bad the game itself is complete shit.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Too bad the game itself is complete shit.


i dont think so.
it has been incredible since the first mission, the multiplayer is very fun and i dont care for the story.
i´ve never played RE1,2,3 and half of the 4 ,just 5 and partially 6.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 27, 2013)

got to the final day last night on "The Nameless Game" with the English translation in place


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 27, 2013)

completed 10 hours of non-stop awesomeness with FFVI


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 27, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> completed 10 hours of non-stop awesomeness with FFVI


where did you left?


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> where did you left?


I just arrived to the Magic Village after having the banquet in Vector


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 27, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I just arrived to the Magic Village after having the banquet in Vector


that village with relm and strago?


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> that village with relm and strago?


yeap, that old "geezer" and his annoying little girl


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 28, 2013)

Just beat gradual inflitration on Gloomy Manor for Luigi's Mansion 2.  It's kind of fun, but the red ghosts always seem to get me.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 28, 2013)

Saved Dunsparce in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 3DS~
Also made it to mission A-5 On weegee mansion 2, spent like an hour in mission A-4 because I couldnt find the freakin room where the Boo was hiding...


----------



## Chary (Mar 28, 2013)

Got through the first dungeon in PMD Gti, finished Turnabout Big Top in Justice For All, as well as having starting the first case of Ace Attorney Investigations.

Also, I found my old copy of Nintendogs. Last time I played it, was a good 3 years ago. Let me tell you, those virtual dogs were pissed.


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 28, 2013)

Played my first Battlefield 3 multiplayer matches and was once again reminded I suck at shooters.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 28, 2013)

completed 100% of the stories of ragna,jin and taokaka in Blazblue calamity trigger.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Mar 28, 2013)

Unlocked Barry in RE Mercenaries 3D


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 29, 2013)

Been out of the loop a lot lately and not posting here because I've been busy with two jobs, and got sick with the same virus this week, twice (!!!).

Anyway, the highlights of what I've done lately are playing the first 4 or 5 hours of Tomb Raider (right up to the point where I got the fire arrows). Really, really amazing game so far, and I didn't even care for any of the previous games.

And just tonight, I picked up the original Luigi's Mansion and beat the first area with my girlfriend. After we finish this game, we're going to grab the 2nd game on 3DS.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Mar 29, 2013)

Beat Akatsuki Blitzkampf


----------



## TimothyWedel (Mar 29, 2013)

I started and played about an hour of Persona 4 Golden and so far it is my favorite anime.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 29, 2013)

Completed DLC Quest and its addon Live Freemium or Die and The Nameless Game on Nintendo DS


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Completed DLC Quest and its addon Live Freemium or Die and The Nameless Game on Nintendo DS


never heard about any DLC for this game....


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 30, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> never heard about any DLC for this game....


pun intended?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/230050/

Or to be exact in the key features

Two full length campaigns: the original award-winning "DLC Quest", and the brand new "Live Freemium or Die"
Platforming action! Coins to collect, a princess to save, a bad guy (or two) to defeat. You like that stuff, right?
Over 30 different DLC packs, each providing quiet introspection on the state of the gaming industry
Over 20 achievements to earn and make you feel reasonably satisfied with yourself
Online leaderboards


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 30, 2013)

I got into the Phazon mines the first Metroid Prime game


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 31, 2013)

Grabbed the XBLA version of Sonic CD as soon as I learned of its existence and played through the first two zones, and one of the special stages. A decade later, and its still the best Sonic game of all time (made even better by this damn fine port by Mr. Whitehead).

Also got past the part in Tomb Raider 



Spoiler



where the madmen try to use that one sailor dude whose name I forget as leverage for Lara's surrender, who then proceeds to die resisting


.

I'm still really enjoying the game, but to be honest I've been put off by the past couple of major "skirmishes" with the islanders... the last two have basically felt like typical cover-based-shooter firefights (all shades of brown scenery included). Sure, they still had their own twist, but I've been enjoying the game for the platforming and creative combat, not for being a typical shooter. I just hope this doesn't become the "trend" for the rest of the main game.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Grabbed the XBLA version of Sonic CD as soon as I learned of its existence and played through the first two zones, and one of the special stages. A decade later, and its still the best Sonic game of all time (made even better by this damn fine port by Mr. Whitehead). -snip-


Speaking of Sonic, played through sonic 2 today beating it on my first play-through, though didn't manage to get all the chaos emeralds. they seemed harder than I remember.lol


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 31, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Speaking of Sonic, played through sonic 2 today beating it on my first play-through, though didn't manage to get all the chaos emeralds. they seemed harder than I remember.lol


A few weeks back, a guy came into the retro game shop where I work and proceeded to play through Sonic 2 all the way to the end, before game over-ing on the Mecha Sonic bossfight in the last zone. It was simultaneously impressive and disappointing. 

Following up on my last post, I redownloaded the Android version of Sonic CD, which I totally forgot I purchased last year. It ran slow as hell on my old phone, but runs slick as lightning on my tablet. Touch controls aren't that bad either.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 31, 2013)

played etrian odyssey 4 for about 2 hours, couldnt not even defeat a boss.....


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 1, 2013)

Just cleared Sonic 3/Knuckles getting all the Super emeralds with sonic and tails. spent the biggest part of of today doing this. Thinking about starting sonic 1, as its still one of the sonic games i've never completed.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 1, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just cleared Sonic 3/Knuckles getting all the Super emeralds with sonic and tails. spent the biggest part of of today doing this. Thinking about starting sonic 1, as its still one of the sonic games i've never completed.


Sonic 1 was good and Sonic 2 was great, but Sonic 3 & Knuckles was amazing. And of course Sonic CD is where it's at. XD


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 1, 2013)

I beat Hexagon mode of Super Hexagon!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 1, 2013)

I've actually been sorta lazy with gaming:

Me and a buddy are going through Resident Evil 5 on PS3 on co-op and have 2 more levels to go.
Just got the Mornstar powered up in Ni No Kuni.
I did quite a few hunts in Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate today. And while that may not seem like much, it's like 300% more than what I've been able to do in a monster hunter game before. I went online and met up with people, and it was fun. I fainted like twice, but that's okay, as long as I get the materials so I can get new weapons and armor.

I've sorta been playing God of War 3 after doing a big marathon of the games (God of War Chains of Olympus, Ghost of Sparta, God of War 1, God of War 2), but I think I'm gonna take a break from it because I want to play Monster Hunter and Ni No Kuni. I'm almost done NNK anyways, so after I beat it I might go back to GoW3. Also I've been playing some Black Ops 1. Not much of an achievement but it's so much better than Blops 2. Takes a while for me to get used to the maps but I'm doing good.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Today I got through all of Merlee's mansion (all of the 2-X chapters) in Super Paper Mario, getting into and then paying off a 1,000,000 rubee debt in the process and avoiding another one of 10,000,000 rubees.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Today I got through all of Merlee's mansion in super paper mario, getting into and then paying off a 1,000,000 rubee debt in the process and avoiding another one of 10,000,000 rubees.


Is that seriously what they're called in your language, rubees? Not coins?


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Is that seriously what they're called in your language, rubees? Not coins?


Nope, I was playing it in English ... I take it you haven't played that level. It seems rubees ONLY exist in Merlee's mansion.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Nope, I was playing it in English ... I take it you haven't played that level. It seems rubees ONLY exist in Merlee's mansion.


I haven't played it in a long time... Pretty sure I got past that part (never beat the whole game), but I really don't remember...


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I haven't played it in a long time... Pretty sure I got past that part (never beat the whole game), but I really don't remember...


coins are for peasants
http://www.mariowiki.com/Merlee's_Mansion


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 2, 2013)

Finished episode 3 of Telltale's Walking Dead.  This shit is craycray


----------



## Kirihara (Apr 2, 2013)

I completed Summon Night 4 yesterday, that's it for me.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just bought a copy of Paper Mario 64 this morning! I'm excited to give it a try since I never picked it up when I was a kid. Paper Mario Sticker Star was a really good game so I wanted to give this one a shot


----------



## Kirihara (Apr 2, 2013)

Paper Mario 64 is amazing! Your so lucky getting to play that game for the first time.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kirihara said:


> Paper Mario 64 is amazing! Your so lucky getting to play that game for the first time.


 
I know! I keep checking the shipping confirmation every 5 minutes lol. I can hardly wait for it to get here!


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 2, 2013)

Usng the 7 days offer call for WoW Cataclysm, having a little good old fun with my Worgen Demonist.. Almost 58!


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 3, 2013)

100%-ed(is that even an word?) carl,bang,tager stories in Blazblue :calamity Trigger.
reached world 3 of sonic generations.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 3, 2013)

Started Persona 4: Golden.
Amazingly good game. Glad I didn't pick Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (I spent 2 hours in the store deciding which one to take).


----------



## Ergo (Apr 3, 2013)

Reached G rank in MH3U--now the game really begins.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 3, 2013)

Beat noobs constantly in mk7


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 3, 2013)

started playing bioshock infinite, its a great game, but the controls are very strange >.<


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 4, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> started playing bioshock infinite, its a great game, but the controls are very strange >.<


How so (curious, because the third one has me considering playing through the trilogy)?


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> How so (curious, because the third one has me considering playing through the trilogy)?


it is a really great game, i never played any other bioshock 
i got BSI because it´s scores were very high.

but the game itself is a bit complicated,the controls are kinda inverted,the story is complicated too, but i heard that the story is very easy to understand at the end of the game.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 4, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> I just bought a copy of Paper Mario 64 this morning! I'm excited to give it a try since I never picked it up when I was a kid. Paper Mario Sticker Star was a really good game so I wanted to give this one a shot


How much did you get it for? I've been looking to get a cheap copy.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Apr 4, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> How much did you get it for? I've been looking to get a cheap copy.


 
I paid $32 for it. I actually know a guy 15 mins away from me who has a FANTASTIC video game stand at a flea market. He has a really really good condition copy of PM64 for $20. He has offered it to me for so low because I do a lot of business with him


----------



## DS1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Earlier this week I finished my 3rd year goal in Atelier Meruru, kicked up my feet, put my hands behind my head and was like, "What you got for me now game, what you got for me now...." Haven't played it since, hahaha.


----------



## Flood (Apr 5, 2013)

Wasted all my coins in SSBB. Pretty fun game made me wish i had more coins


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 5, 2013)

Flood said:


> Wasted all my coins in SSBB. Pretty fun game made me wish i had more coins


The online betting?
That game is SOO addictive. (I'm glad I've never tried gambling with REAL money myself. I'm sure I'd get hooked _fast_.)


----------



## Flood (Apr 5, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> The online betting?
> That game is SOO addictive. (I'm glad I've never tried gambling with REAL money myself. I'm sure I'd get hooked _fast_.)


You can online bet :0 no i was just playing some game where you shoot your coins at trophies. Now i really wish i had coins


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 5, 2013)

Flood said:


> You can online bet :0 no i was just playing some game where you shoot your coins at trophies. Now i really wish i had coins


well, you don't bet against anyone else. You just bet who's gonna win when observing other people's games. Plenty of fun, though.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 6, 2013)

I made my main Guild Wars 2 character look like Spider-Man.



Spoiler


----------



## Flood (Apr 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> well, you don't bet against anyone else. You just bet who's gonna win when observing other people's games. Plenty of fun, though.


Ohh boy that sounds even better!


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 6, 2013)

got through more 4 worlds in sonic generations.
reached some sort of museum/theater on bioshock infinite


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 6, 2013)

After not having played or accomplished anything in Metroid Prime 2 (Wii version) in many months, I finally acquired the third Dark Torvus Temple key, and then proceeded to beat the boss in the temple (that boss was long, and freaking tough, I loved it!). I then acquired the new tool the boss left behind, and restored energy to the light Torvus Temple.

Looks like I can finally get back on a roll playing this game again! And I should probably pick up Super Mario Galaxy and Zelda: Phantom Hourglass again, too...


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 6, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> After not having played or accomplished anything in Metroid Prime 2 (Wii version) in many months, I finally acquired the third Dark Torvus Temple key, and then proceeded to beat the boss in the temple (that boss was long, and freaking tough, I loved it!). I then acquired the new tool the boss left behind, and restored energy to the light Torvus Temple.
> 
> Looks like I can finally get back on a roll playing this game again! And I should probably pick up Super Mario Galaxy and Zelda: Phantom Hourglass again, too...


man, i screwed at that boss, almost made me stop playing the game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 6, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> man, i screwed at that boss, almost made me stop playing the game.


The boss was a bit frustrating and there were some cheap attacks, but I felt they were offset by the arena's inclusion of light shields on the platforms. The first "phase" was a bit tedious, but overall, I thought it was extremely epic. Would've raged so hard if I had died, though...


----------



## SilverDen (Apr 6, 2013)

I started my 3. Tales of symphonia playthrough and this time I'm gonna defeat all of them in unknown mode with Genis


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 7, 2013)

Reached the Zao Ruins in Tales of The Abyss on my 3DS. This pissed me off because before coming here you need to reach an Oasis and I passed it like 5 times before realizing it.

I also managed to fix a bug on a game I'm working on. The stupid boss was twitching for the longest time. Time to polish it up a bit and get some music! Level 1 is complete!


----------



## Depravo (Apr 7, 2013)

Completed Tomb Raider (the new one) with a score of 100%.


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 7, 2013)

Am working my way through the backlog, and slowly getting my Spider-Man game collection back in order.

I played WWE 12 because I got it cheap, and made my usual CaW character. Then proceeded to win almost every title in game without cheats.

I also teabagged a cat by accident.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife and I finished Kirby's Return to Dreamland in co-op. (I mostly played as metanight.) I would never have expected such an epic final boss battle when I saw how the game started. The nice little plot twist in the end there reminded me of the end of Kirby's Adventure (NES) to tell the truth. It had a similar color scheme to it, too. Our strategy was basically I attacked and she acted as horcrux so I could keep coming back to life.  Even then it still took us several tries.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> My wife and I finished Kirby's Return to Dreamland in co-op. (I mostly played as metanight.) I would never have expected such an epic final boss battle when I saw how the game started. The nice little plot twist in the end there reminded me of the end of Kirby's Adventure (NES) to tell the truth. It had a similar color scheme to it, too. Our strategy was basically I attacked and she acted as horcrux so I could keep coming back to life.  Even then it still took us several tries.


My girlfriend and I employed a similar strategy, except she was metaknight.

And yes, that final segment was epic. Though it reminded me more of the ending in the Milky Way Wishes segment in Kirby Superstar, than Kirby's adventure.


----------



## Tigran (Apr 8, 2013)

Got my Wroggi armor set in MH3 Ultimate.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 8, 2013)

Tigran said:


> Got my Wroggi armor set in MH3 Ultimate.


 
Oh man I've been trying all day to get the Lagia armor set, all I have so far is the Lagia Sword and Shield (I use Sword and Shield anyways), the chest, waist and wrists. Getting plates or horns from the Lagiacrus is insanely difficult. I've teamed up with people where they get like 2 horns or whatever, and I don't get anything.


Anyways, I just finished a quick capture in MH3U. Took me a while, the bastard kept flying away and I had no idea where he went. I might hop online tomorrow so I can try and get the rest of Lagiacrus armor.


----------



## Tigran (Apr 8, 2013)

I just fought the bird that mimics other monsters cries... and I don't know what the heck I was doing wrong, but jeeze.. it was like pulling teeth to kill that guy.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just got past the 1st level of Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon last night. Oh man this game I can tell this game is going to be awesome!! I saw part of the dark moon in that fish tank up the stairs and then realized what time it was and had to put it down. As soon as work is over, I'm running to my 3DS to get it


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 8, 2013)

was able to publish my first ever - space shooter game to android


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 8, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> was able to publish my first ever - space shooter game to android


Google Play Store link? (might want to PM that to me rather than respond here... no idea if that counts as "advertising" if posted here).


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 8, 2013)

Destroyed the mining town in Tales of the Abyss. I felt sad after that little boy sunk into the miasma


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 8, 2013)

played some street fighter X tekken,bioshock infinite and sonic generations.
going to star playing AW: days of ruin.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 8, 2013)

finally started playing Sakura Wars So Long My Love for the Wii after having it for 3 years


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 8, 2013)

Got 1 of my BL2 char's (Axton) to the recent level increase 61.


----------



## aur (Apr 8, 2013)

5th (shining) star on NSMB:U :-)

was anyone else disappointed with the ... 



Spoiler



... final boss battle?
compared to recent games like 3D Land, NSMB:Wii and NSMB2 i felt it lacked the chase drama and theatrics...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 9, 2013)

Finished HarmoKnight.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 9, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Google Play Store link? (might want to PM that to me rather than respond here... no idea if that counts as "advertising" if posted here).


 
ah sorry i meant publish to android only, not to the store but i can send you the apk if u wish. Can't seem to get the joystick to work and tutorials seem to think experts are learning this. nothing basically explained. give me some time, there are still things remaining before i end the development.

thanks for the congrats!


----------



## SilverDen (Apr 9, 2013)

Finished Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012 and was  really disappointed ... This Game has no story at all and you cant even tune up your car like in previous versions ...

Also defeated Altair in Bomberman 64 today, Gold Card challenge, here I come!


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 9, 2013)

'Finished' Persona 4 Golden. Well actually I think I got a 'bad ending', not really bad but it just didn't end good.


Spoiler



It jumped from Nanako nearly dying and 'the killer' trying to escape through the window and his shadow appearing on the midnight channel to your leaving (about 4 months). Also the city was still foggy so I get the feeling it isn't over yet


 
I guess there are multiple endings, woohoo!


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 9, 2013)

Reaching the 4th chapter finally in Sei Madou Monogatari, those dungeons are brutal (I was in a surprise room 80% of the time), the bosses are so easy though so once I reach them, I know that I pretty much beat the dungeon.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 10, 2013)

Beat Skyward Sword WITHOUT the Hylian Shield.  I have a little more than 112 hours of play time but I enjoyed the trip.

I defeated Grahim's 3rd form on the second try (even though he didn't technically DIE until shortly before his master did  ) because after he pulled out HIS sword it wasn't until my last fairy was gone that I that I realized how to damage him at all and I have never been good either with the timing on enemies' long ranged attacks OR with thrusting with my sword.

His master, on the other hand, took me three tries. Very pleased to finally have a good old medieval sword fight. Up until now I never had really NEEDED my shield except against enemy long ranged attacks. Jumping and dodging was usually enough (and even then, rarely needed). I came into all battles with both final bosses with 5 bottled fairies and my sacred shield but after my first try at him I decided it was better to go back to trade in my two heart container medallions my other two shields. (I only ever OWNED one of each kind but I had them all fully upgraded). The second time I had two chances to win but just didn't react fast enough to do that spiffy little flying lightning stab move. Once he smashed through my shields, though, my fairies dropped like flies. Third time I actually got my stab chance right AFTER breaking my last shield ... but I took it this time. (RIGHT at the point where I was thinking I was gonna die and have to spend my otherwise useless accumulating stash of cash and raw materials to buy and upgrade a few more shields ... but that fortunately wasn't necessary.)



Spoiler: Yes, I think it's kinda a spoiler.



At first when I saw Grahim flash into a sword form while monologing (in the "I am a weapon" statement) I made the connection between his true identity and the "pure steel" comment he made in his second form.
BUT
while fighting him I remember just thinking "It's interesting that he has practically the same hair as Fae. I wonder why." (That didn't quite click with me until later.)


Anyway, I still declined hero mode because I still want to see if I can find the rest of those sacred cube things and the Hylian shield.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 10, 2013)

Played RE Revelations with DiabloStorm  (beat all of the Chasm levels)


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 11, 2013)

completed the GP of sonic and all stars racing transformed
got the shock jockey and reached the gandola in bioshock infinite
reached round 67 in BO2/ die rise.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 11, 2013)

Forgot to mention this earlier this week, but I got to the Sky Fortress in the Wii Trilogy version of Metroid Prime 2. And today I beat the Spider Guardian and got the item it was protecting. I didn't die, but good grief that boss is tedious, and the length between save points before and after the boss are so freaking cheap.

Also, I beat Sonic CD on my tablet yesterday while at work, like a boss.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 12, 2013)

i´m thinking buying far cry 3 blood dragon.
because: Dude, the weapons have pack a punch . PACK.A.PUNCH.


----------



## Plstic (Apr 12, 2013)

I played some Earthbound just got out of Moonside .


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2013)

I played Wii shovelware without killing myself.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 12, 2013)

Chary said:


> I played Wii shovelware without killing myself.


which one?


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> which one?


Ninjabread man
Agatha Christie evil under the sun
Wii Carnival
Balls of Fury
My Sims Kingdom
Imagine Babies
Chicken Shoot

MySims Kingdom make me want to jump off a bridge. Like, seriously, it's "Fetchquest the Game"


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 12, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> -snip- Also, I beat Sonic CD on my tablet yesterday while at work, like a boss.


 Took your advice and tried sonic cd, My first play-through wasn't to bad I guess. I made it to were you race the metal sonic. OverAll I enjoyed it, you may not agree but it reminded me more of sonic 1 than any of the other sonic games.


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2013)

Also, I just completed Mario SuperStar baseball today. 100% complete, missions and all. But, is it worth it to brag about such a mediocre game?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 12, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Took your advice and tried sonic cd, My first play-though wasn't to bad I guess. I made it to were you race the metal sonic. OverAll I enjoyed it, you may not agree but it reminded me more of sonic 1 than any of the other sonic games.


It definitely was a lot more like Sonic 1, in physics, aesthetics, and music. The reason for that was it was developed separately from Sonic 2, and by a different team. Work on Sonic CD started before Sonic 2, despite it releasing later. This explains why Tails isn't in Sonic CD (though they added him as an unlockable in this new port), why the spindash mechanics feel "downgraded" from Sonic 2, and why the graphics look more like Sonic 1.


Chary said:


> is it worth it to brag about such a mediocre game?


I think so. I think it takes a lot more patience and dedication to 100% a bad or mediocre game than a really good game that you'll probably enjoy playing. I  know I certainly would feel much more freaking proud of myself if I beat Sonic 06 100% than if I beat Sonic Generations 100%. 

Anyway, I've been playing a lot of Kirby & the Amazing Mirror lately. This is my first playthrough of the game, but I must say, this quite possibly might take the spot of my favorite all-time Kirby game. Got the first mirror shard, and now I'm just wandering around aimlessly, taking advantage of the game's non-linear, open-ended nature. It's really fun.


----------



## AceWarhead (Apr 12, 2013)

Got Platinum in SCII, took awhile but made it.


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 12, 2013)

I got all S Ranks in Sonic Generations.


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> I got all S Ranks in Sonic Generations.


Now for all the Red Rings.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 12, 2013)

Me and a friend are trucking through Resident Evil 6. We're like 5 hours in, aaand only like halfway through the second chapter. Granted the chapters are long, the game is pretty hard, for the wrong reasons. Stamina for your melee attacks? wtf? Very little ammo. Very little health. Zombies who are like 10 feet away will jump towards you and won't be affected by gunshots.

We're hardcore RE fans, so that's why we're playing through it. But my god, they really fucked up RE6. The camera angles are atrocious, bullshit deaths. Oh yeah I accidentally used a first aid spray, I wanted to unequip it. But the way the item menu works is bullshit. In order for you to use herbs, you gotta go to the item menu, and put them in your case. Then you press R2. No other way to use it. I accidentally used the first aid spray, and it didn't even heal me all the way. The controls are just fucking weird.

And one of my biggest gripes, say you equip a grenade, or a remote bomb. When you throw the grenade or blow up the bomb, your character switches to his knife, even if you have more bombs. So you gotta equip it again to use it.

Up and down on the D-Pad for health and grenades and bombs, right and left on the d-pad for guns. It takes a looong time to get used to that. I have no idea what they were thinking, but it's dumb. It's waaaaay too dark to see anything so you have turn the brightness up. When you run out of ammo, you have no choice but to use kicks, which is r1. But you have stamina so if you use too much of that, you'll do little weak kicks that don't do anything. And it takes a looong time for stamina to recharge. And don't even think about using the knife.


Went on a bit of a review/rant there, but my god, anybody who plays through Resident Evil 6 deserves a medal of valor or something because it is just bad. It can't decide if it wants to be action, survival horror, third person shooter like gears or what, but it is just a complete clusterfuck of a mess. You go into a tiny room, the way the camera angle works and reacts makes it seem like there is 6 walls.

Ugh, i'll shut up now.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Went on a bit of a review/rant there, but my god, anybody who plays through Resident Evil 6 deserves a medal of valor or something because it is just bad. It can't decide if it wants to be action, survival horror, third person shooter like gears or what, but it is just a complete clusterfuck of a mess. You go into a tiny room, the way the camera angle works and reacts makes it seem like there is 6 walls.
> 
> Ugh, i'll shut up now.


i actually like this game,the controls are fine to me and the story is somewhat good(i´m playing on PC)


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 12, 2013)

Got to the casino in Tales of the Abyss. Yeah, I was there for a few hours without even realizing it.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 12, 2013)

Chary said:


> I played Wii shovelware without killing myself.


 
why would you do that? do you like self torture or something?



Chary said:


> Now for all the Red Rings.


like that will ever happen, he can try though.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 12, 2013)

Finished Persona 4: Golden.
God I need to find a place wher I can buy the other Persona games cheap. Any suggestions?
Now I'll go for a playthrough in which I get all social links and read all books!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 12, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> why would you do that? do you like self torture or something?
> 
> 
> like that will ever happen, he can try though.


The rings aren't hard to get at all. Can easily use a guide to find out where they are.


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, gosh. Tried playing MySims Kingdom again today. It literally made me ill. About 5 minutes after playing it, I got a terrible headache. Afterwards, I puked. I don't know if it was motion sickness or what, but that's never happened to me before. I just took the disc, and flung it out the front door. Now, I gotta go get an aspirin for my headache. Seriously, what the heck, Mysims.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 15, 2013)

Got the platinum trophy in Burnout Paradise. The last co-op trophy was a pain in the arse.


----------



## Chary (Apr 15, 2013)

Played Mario Superstar Baseball with my parents. My mom could actually play pretty well, but my dad...couldn't. (He managed to lose 37-0)


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 15, 2013)

reached chapter 15 on A.wars : Days of ruin


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 16, 2013)

I beat all the Challenges in Sonic Generations. The doppelganger race in Rooftop Run was annoying to me for some reason.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 16, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> I beat all the Challenges in Sonic Generations. The doppelganger race in Rooftop Run was annoying to me for some reason.


i found it quite easy,


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 16, 2013)

Defeated the Royal Ludroth In Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS today~


----------



## emigre (Apr 16, 2013)

I beat Mass Effect.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 16, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Defeated the Royal Ludroth In Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS today~


 
I play the game on the WiiU, and out of curiosity I tried the demo on the 3DS. I was really surprised. It's a bit smoother and I didn't have any trouble with the camera either. I want to buy the game but I gotta wait.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I play the game on the WiiU, and out of curiosity I tried the demo on the 3DS. I was really surprised. It's a bit smoother and I didn't have any trouble with the camera either. I want to buy the game but I gotta wait.


It's so awesome to have on 3ds~ Being able to take it on the go is just awesome and its amazing how well it plays on the handheld. 
Either way it doesn't have online so that's kind of a downer :/ 
What kind of wep do you use? 
I'm currently using a heavy bowgun (specifically the Tropeco Gun). It's amazing, it honks every time you shoot it XD Plus I was glad to make it from all the quepeco's I killed (such an annoying monster...)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 16, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> It's so awesome to have on 3ds~ Being able to take it on the go is just awesome and its amazing how well it plays on the handheld.
> Either way it doesn't have online so that's kind of a downer :/
> What kind of wep do you use?
> I'm currently using a heavy bowgun (specifically the Tropeco Gun). It's amazing, it honks every time you shoot it XD Plus I was glad to make it from all the quepeco's I killed (such an annoying monster...)


 
Lagia Sword and Shiled with the Lagia Armor. I can't use anything else.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2013)

Last night I finished _Castlevania_ (NES)
Now I'm entering the castle in _Castlevania 3: Dracula's Curse_ (NES)


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 18, 2013)

I got a female Combee today. Those things are hard as shit to catch. Now I can finally get Vespiqueen!


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

Slaughtered the Lagiacrus today~ 
Pics included!


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 18, 2013)

Started LoZ: Minish Cap yesterday and just finished the Wind Temple.
Now heading towards Lake Hylia.

This is absolutely my favorite Zelda game ever!
I always prefered the handheld ones for some reason, well actually the 'top down-view' ones.
I had to drag myself through Ocarina of Time and Skyward Sword.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 18, 2013)

Bought Udyr on LoL, and immediately won my first game with him. Good game, before that I got 2 victories with Hecarim, crazy motherfucker. GG


----------



## xist (Apr 18, 2013)

I've finally decided that after 38 hours of running between two rooms that the Seitengrate bow isn't worth me hating Final Fantasy XII IZJS, myself, the world around me, life, oxygen, plastic, rubber, light, time, loading breaks and the number 12.

38 hours...that's the length of an entire RPG i've spent achieving NOTHING.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 18, 2013)

Platinum'd Guacamelee and Tekken Tag Tournament 2 within 24 hours of each other, also beat Diablos in Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate and found my first Lagiacrus Plate.

Also learned how to play Encore's with the Hunting Horn. Had no idea you could play the same song back to back off the same set of notes, makes keeping buffs up so much easier and makes me much more effective in combat.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 18, 2013)

Reached planet wasp in sonic generations
Reached chapter 17 in AAoR


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 18, 2013)

A few days ago, I beat the original Kirby's Dream Land during a slow shift at work. We had gotten a copy in the day prior, and I tucked it away instead of putting it up for sale so I could play it later.  After beating it (took an hour or less), I proceeded to buy it for my girlfriend, who absolutely loves Kirby (we've resolved to collect every Zelda and Kirby game, since those are our respective favorite game series). I had played the game once before on emulator, but this was my first time playing it on real hardware without save states. I didn't get a game over, either (barely... I beat King Dedede with my last life and 2 health points remaining).

Yesterday, I finally made progress in Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (for the first time since February, I believe) and got to the dungeon on Gust Island. I beat it and saved the Wind Spirit.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 18, 2013)

Just now beat Sonic 1 today, I didn't get the good ending with all the chaos emeralds, I only managed to get 3.  Also afew days ago I had a full play through of Arrow Flash also on the genesis. I haven't played through that in years.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 18, 2013)

I unlocked all the games in Wii Play and Wii Play Motion


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 18, 2013)

Last night I beated _Castlevania 3: Dracula's Curse_ (NES)
The final boss (spoiler alert: it's dracula) it's kind of easy when you have the axe. But it's almost impossible without it.

Now I'm starting_ Bloodlines_ (Genesis)


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 19, 2013)

Got all elements in Minish Cap and now have the Four Sword.
Got all heart pieces except the one from the cucco game.
I hate that game...


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 19, 2013)

Defeated Dracula (again ) in _Castlevania The Adventure Rebirth_ (WiiWare). What a great game! It looks, sounds and plays perfect.

Now I will start with _Bloodlines._


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 19, 2013)

I got all the red rings in Sonic Generations!! Planet Wisp was the hardest. The only thing I have to do now in this game is beat the final boss without getting hit and I get all the achievements.


----------



## nasune (Apr 19, 2013)

Sixteen years after first picking it up, I finally beat Mario Kart 64. Fuck you Toad's Turnpike on Extra, I finally beat you (thanks to my new controller without a lame thumbstick).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 19, 2013)

Started playing animal crossing ds and finnaly finished Nook's chores. (FINALLLYYY!!!)
Now I have to collect a lot of money to pay off my loan. It feels boring. Nothing to do.
Any stuff I can do in this animal town?


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 19, 2013)

Loving all the posts about MH3U! Keep on rocking that game coz its awesome!

My accomplishment today was i finished the first season in super little acorn 3d turbo.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 19, 2013)

Finished LoZ: Minish Cap. Hands down my favorite Zelda game ever.
Grinding for shells and rupees to get all figurines now (and thus the last heart piece).
This is going to take a while...


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 19, 2013)

reached round 68 in BO2 zombies : farm


----------



## gameshark (Apr 19, 2013)

cheated with BreakQuest Extra Evolution for the PSP.

mind you these are my own made cheats use them at your will


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 20, 2013)

Got all figurines and thus the last heart piece in Minish Cap!
And it took only about 5 hours of grinding!
I would call it 100% complete, but I still have 8 people to fuse kinstones with...
Don't know yet if I'll put in the effort to find them. Probably will do it later.

Anyway, on to LoZ: Four Swords!


----------



## KingBlank (Apr 20, 2013)

Not sure if this counts, but I worked out the A* path finding algorithm and got it working in a game that I'm working on


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 20, 2013)

I released the prisoner in the wind temple in Wind Waker


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 20, 2013)

Unlocked V. Hard mode in PSOBB by getting lvl 40 :/


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 20, 2013)

reached some kind of abandoned ship in Aliens colonial marines.
started playing zelda a link to past again, to know the history and references on the new zelda.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 21, 2013)

Played I Wanna Be The Guy, gave up near instantly.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I beat Twilight Princess again, it has been 7 years or so since last time, so I thought I should refresh the noggin' on what happens.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 21, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> I beat Twilight Princess again, it has been 7 years or so since last time, so I thought I should refresh the noggin' on what happens.


I'm a little freaked out that its been 7 years since it came out... Growing up is weird D:


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 21, 2013)

Lets see...

I fully Catalogged a GB Bootleg I got from eBay then posted it to the Bootleg Wiki
http://bootleggames.wikia.com/wiki/Super_88_In_1_"High_K_48M"_(GB)

Also got up and running (another) laptop I was given going to be an XP Machine but seems to run well enough not gonna blow peoples balls off with its power or specs though

Acquired "Runner 2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien" On steam


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 22, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Lets see...
> 
> I fully Catalogged a GB Bootleg I got from eBay then posted it to the Bootleg Wiki
> http://bootleggames.wikia.com/wiki/Super_88_In_1_"High_K_48M"_(GB)
> ...


Bootleg wiki? There's such a thing? That's so cool... I wonder if my fake GBC game "Pokemon Adventure" (which is just a pokemon-skinned version of a fake Sonic game, I believe) is on there. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 22, 2013)

Started LoZ: Four Swords yesterday and got the silver keys of Sea of Trees and Talus Cave.
This game is really boring compared to Minish Cap...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 22, 2013)

Got the second mirror shard in Kirby & the Amazing Mirror. Finally. Now to figure out how to get to the right part of the fourth area...

Got the salvage arm in Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, and am on my way to the next dungeon.

And most importantly, I beat Sonic episode in Sonic 06. Finally! now i just need to finish off Shadow and Silver's...

Overall, a pretty productive day in gaming. I'm pretty freaking proud of myself.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't been here in awhile, so I'll sum up my achievements the past while. It won't be much since I haven't played too much lately prior to getting my 3DS, but let's see:
- I beat Dead Space on whatever the normal difficulty using nothing but my fully upgraded plasma cutter.
- I got most of the way through Metroid: Zero Mission. I kind of got bored so I stopped playing.
- I beat Legend of Zelda: OoT 3D (Friday).
- I beat Master Quest through Dodongo's Cavern (Saturday).
- I beat Traverse Town with both Sora and Riku in Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance (I dunno, Wednesday or Thursday, probably).

Now, I purchased Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for my 3DS on Saturday and have been pleasantly surprised by how fun the game is. So far, I've only beaten the batch of one star missions (they seem like the tutorial ones, so I would guess those initial six or so are all there is for that basic level) and a couple two star missions, but I'm loving using my katana. It's a shame I'm not far enough in to gather the materials I need to perform one of the first upgrades on the basic katana though. Regardless, the controls are surprisingly good without a CPP, the game looks amazing, I love the triumphant music that plays upon completing a quest, and every aspect of the gameplay is well done. The only thing that's difficult to get the hang of is water combat, but that will just take some practice to get the accuracy down.

Unfortunately for it though, I probably won't be playing it too often after tomorrow until I beat Tales of the Abyss. I've had a hankering for a good Tales game lately, and having to wait these two extra days to actually pick it up from the mail room has made me all the more eager.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 22, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Bootleg wiki? There's such a thing? That's so cool... I wonder if my fake GBC game "Pokemon Adventure" (which is just a pokemon-skinned version of a fake Sonic game, I believe) is on there. I'll have to check it out.


Yup I added my Pokemon Vietnam Crystal and 2 other multicarts there too

http://bootleggames.wikia.com/wiki/Pokémon_Vietnamese_Crystal
http://bootleggames.wikia.com/wiki/32_In_1_"SCREEN_SELECT"_(GB)
http://bootleggames.wikia.com/wiki/GB_254_IN_1

Feel free to add any bootlegs you have


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 22, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Yup I added my Pokemon Vietnam Crystal and 2 other multicarts there too
> 
> http://bootleggames.wikia.com/wiki/Pokémon_Vietnamese_Crystal
> http://bootleggames.wikia.com/wiki/32_In_1_"SCREEN_SELECT"_(GB)
> ...


Yeah, I did some looking and my pirate game (i forgot it's actually called Pokemon Adventure, Pokemon Gold Version 2 is just what the label says) doesn't have its own article, but it's mentioned in some others. And I was right, it is indeed a hack of Sonic Adventure 7. Maybe when I have time, I'll crack open the cartridge, examine and take photos, and do another playthrough (haven't done one in years) so I can add an article to the wiki.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 22, 2013)

Played some Assassin's Creed 3. I've got me a shitload of feathers, trinkets, money, cotton, meat pies, sand, wool, stone, badger toes, hare's skin, wood, some craftsmen, more money, recipes, reduced taxes, trade routes, honey, fox claws, a colonial kitchen sink, deer hide, wolf meat, a couple of animus batteries, spices, ship upgrades and God knows what else.

How much more do I have to collect to get a better WEAPON in this game?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 23, 2013)

Fixed da space shuttle in lego city undercover 3ds.
And I found me a UFO


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 23, 2013)

So, I totally forgot to mention that I beat the living hell out of Tales of Graces F not so long ago. I put over 100 hours into a single play through counting the future arc and such. Dedication.

Today, I started Tales of the Abyss and just beat the Liger Mother. Though, I took out 5000 of it's 10000 HP really easily before Mr. "I'm stronger than you" stepped in acting like the battle was tough for me. NO THE BATTLE WAS VERY EASY THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 23, 2013)

I beat the boss in the wind temple in Wind Waker and got my Master Sword glowing.

I then went through layer after layer of baddies in the "Monster's Crypt" (translation?) going after either a piece of the triforce or triforce map. I'm not sure which because even though with my mirror shield and that elephant statue I got much farther than I had the last time I entered, the batteries on my wirelss controller ran out in the room with 4 armored baddies and the wall mounted flame throwers. By the thme I was able to get up and either switch batteries or switch controllers it was too late. Link just sat there letting himself get owned and I respawned outside on the dock of the island.

In the process at least I maxed out my wallet at 5,000 rupies.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 23, 2013)

Beat:
The King of Fighters 94, 95. 96, 97, 98, UM 98, 99, 2K, 01, 02, UM 02, and 03 on level 8
Samurai Shodown 1, 2, 3, and 4 on level 8
The Last Blade 1 & 2 on level 8

(UM 98 & UM 02 were on PS2)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 23, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I beat the boss in the wind temple in Wind Waker and got my Master Sword glowing.
> 
> I then went through layer after layer of baddies in the "Monster's Crypt" (translation?) going after either a piece of the triforce or triforce map. I'm not sure which because even though with my mirror shield and that elephant statue I got much farther than I had the last time I entered, the batteries on my wirelss controller ran out in the room with 4 armored baddies and the wall mounted flame throwers. By the thme I was able to get up and either switch batteries or switch controllers it was too late. Link just sat there letting himself get owned and I respawned outside on the dock of the island.
> 
> In the process at least I maxed out my wallet at 5,000 rupies.


I believe it's called "The Savage Labyrinth" in English. And that sucks about the wireless controller.


----------



## zeldascorn (Apr 23, 2013)

I created a Dirt House in Minecraft today.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2013)

Spoiler



Revived Chrono


 and i am currently in the "End game" part of Chrono Trigger.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!



Spoiler



The whole "death" thing should probably be in a spoiler anyway, but did you have Marle in your active party when you got to the "revival" cutscene? I just about cried at that part.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2013)

Whoops you are right. I did haha yeah its sad lol. 
I was going to hand Magus his ass, but i wanted to do the Dream Devourer side quest. Maybe next play though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Whoops you are right. I did haha yeah its sad lol.
> I was going to hand Magus his ass, but i wanted to do the Dream Devourer side quest. Maybe next play though.


Ah, so you're playing the DS version?

I have the DS version, but haven't really played it (only the SNES version, back in my emulating days). Once I clear my backlog out significantly, I'm going to reward myself with another playthrough of Chrono Trigger, my favorite RPG ever. <3


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 24, 2013)

In Wind Waker I finally got past the hordes of enemies and this time with working batteries. Once I got past the room where I died last time I was kind of annoyed to find that the bottom of the pit was the VERY NEXT ROOM (I had been SOO close last time.) Anyway .. I walked over to the treasure chest and opened it to find ... a freaking heartpiece? I had previously entered and opened another treasure chest and don't remember what was inside (I saw it sitting there, open and empty both times I went past it this time around.) but now that I could get farther and got to the VERY END I was expecting something better.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 24, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> In Wind Waker I finally got past the hordes of enemies and this time with working batteries. Once I got past the room where I died last time I was kind of annoyed to find that the bottom of the pit was the VERY NEXT ROOM () I had benn SOO close last time. Anyway .. I walked over to the treasure chest and opened it to find ... a freaking heartpiece? I had previously entered and opened another treasure chest and don't remember what was inside but now that I could get farther and got to the VERY END I was expecting something better.


I'm pretty sure the first chest contains a Triforce chart, and the second one a heart piece. I hear it was much worse in the Japanese version. Apparently in the Japanese version, the bottom-most chest in the labyrinth just has a big rupee, but in the international releases, they swapped it with one of the undersea treasure chests, so that it had a heart piece in it.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 24, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm pretty sure the first chest contains a Triforce chart, and the second one a heart piece. I hear it was much worse in the Japanese version. Apparently in the Japanese version, the bottom-most chest in the labyrinth just has a big rupee, but in the international releases, they swapped it with one of the undersea treasure chests, so that it had a heart piece in it.


thank god......


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 24, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> thank god......


Yeah, there were pots full of cash along with an optional exit like every 5-10 rooms. That's the reason why my wallet was already maxed out by the time I got to the bottom. If I had opened that chest after going through ALL that just to see 100 or 200 rupies vanish into thin air because they didn't fit in my wallet I would have been SOO pissed.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been playing me some Tales of the Abyss on my 3DS.

I just beat the first Sword Dancer appearance after the events in Choral Mansion. I was only about level 15 and hadn't really bothered to purchase any items, so I had a handful of gels, about eight life bottles, and nothing else. As well, my equipment was somewhat behind due to not having the patience to collect 7000 gald 40 or 50 at a time. Despite this, as Luke, I only personally died one time, Jade died twice, Tear didn't die, and Guy died once or twice. I didn't know how to activate overdrive at the time, so I ended up not using that either (I didn't actually read how to activate it until after).

Needless to say, I was surprised to see that I won when I did. To be honest, if the battle had gone on for another two minutes, I probably would have lost. Now everybody is way too strong for this point (yay level 18!), and I gained about 20 grade between that and the previous boss fight. As well, I have already gained two or three of Luke's combined arts. With 10,000+ gald in my pocket, hopefully I can at least get everybody up to where they should be gear wise once I hit the next town.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 24, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Finished Persona 4: Golden.
> God I need to find a place wher I can buy the other Persona games cheap. Any suggestions?
> Now I'll go for a playthrough in which I get all social links and read all books!


i did that on my first playthough on ps2 and had all the main heroines(Chie, Yukiko, Naoto and Rise) and the side girls as the main character's "girlfriends" did all the quests and max out my characters with the best persona you can get on the first playthough. took me about 350 hours to do everything with out maxing out my characters
also the social links in P3 is alot more harder to balance then it is in P4 and P3P is on the PSN store.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 25, 2013)

Killed duramboros on MH3U last night. 
He was like a MILLION times harder then the lagiacrus was O_O I used all my ammo and fainted twice before I finally killed it... 

But now I have the Tropeco Flambogun which was obtained through upgrades, so it has max power, along with sniper jewels to offset deviation~


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 25, 2013)

Entered and beat the Temple of Courage in Zelda: Phantom Hourglass and saw the first part of the classic "three dungeons, then a plot twist" formula of Zelda games.  I have a feeling there's more of a plot twist coming, though... and more dungeons, considering how I've only explored half the map. I guess I'll find out later today.


----------



## Ergo (Apr 25, 2013)

*HR57 in MH3U.
*300+ gold bricks in Lego City Undercover.


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 25, 2013)

I played Kirby's Adventure on my Wii U while taking a shit.


----------



## Another World (Apr 25, 2013)

i sat down and played through portal 2 on ps3 for the 1st time. i found it really easy and didn't enjoy the forced humor at all. i feel bad for those who paid full price for it.

-another world


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 25, 2013)

Played the 2 first missions of Luigi's mansion 2.
It's way too easy for my taste, but I hope that will change.
It's only the 2nd mission after all.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 25, 2013)

Finished street fighter X tekken with juri,hwoarang,dhalsim,sakura and guy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 26, 2013)

Another World said:


> i sat down and played through portal 2 on ps3 for the 1st time. i found it really easy and didn't enjoy the forced humor at all. i feel bad for those who paid full price for it.
> 
> -another world


The only criticism I heard was that it's too damn short.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2013)

Another World said:


> i sat down and played through portal 2 on ps3 for the 1st time. i found it really easy and didn't enjoy the forced humor at all. i feel bad for those who paid full price for it.
> 
> -another world


 
...You son of a bitch.


Anyways, me and my friend gave up on RE6. It's just too unplayable. It's not a good game. I've been playing SimCity on SNES, and I love it. It's addicting. I had to do the stupid money cheat though because I ran out of money and I was getting nothing back from taxes. Fucking peasants.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...You son of a bitch.
> 
> 
> Anyways, me and my friend gave up on RE6. It's just too unplayable. It's not a good game.


but its so good.......
its one of the best RE for me.

and i reached may lin´s,lin may´s or whatever/ house in bioshock infinite
got 2391 points on Kung Fu ball
And 361700 points on lady cupid
3 FUC**** HOURS!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> me and my friend gave up on RE6.


somebody's gotta edit their sig now then 


> I've been playing SimCity on SNES


I could never really get used to the controls for any of the console versions of that. My favorite version was a LAN version of the game I found on the hard drive of some old computer I got used. I since lost it and could never find another copy. It was cool because multiple people on multiple computers built their cities on the same map, competing for space.
[/side comment]


> Fucking peasants.


LOL


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> but its so good.......
> its one of the best RE for me.


 
April fools was at the beginning of the month dude.


Maxternal said:


> somebody's gotta edit their sig now then  I could never really get used to the controls for any of the console versions of that. My favorite version was a LAN version of the game I found on the hard drive of some old computer I got used. I since lost it and could never find another copy. It was cool because multiple people on multiple computers built their cities on the same map, competing for space.
> [/side comment]


 
I know. We might get back to it. Who knows. We're done Leon's campaign, which was dumb, like the last boss had waaay too many forms. Now we're on Chris' and it's just plain stupid. It's not even Resident Evil anymore.

The SNES controls are actually pretty good. Select brings up the build menu. Start brings up the main menu like taxes and stuff..


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 26, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> somebody's gotta edit their sig now then  I could never really get used to the controls for any of the console versions of that. My favorite version was a LAN version of the game I found on the hard drive of some old computer I got used. I since lost it and could never find another copy. It was cool because multiple people on multiple computers built their cities on the same map, competing for space.
> [/side comment]


i tried playing with 4 friends, they,like, outnumbered me......
they formed an aliance , not to defeat me, and left me out.....


ShadowSoldier said:


> April fools was at the beginning of the month dude.


i´am not joking, it's a really good game.
i don´t care for camera/story, i just want to shoot everything , like RE5


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 26, 2013)

Zelda is my favorite game series ever, and yet I've never truly dedicated myself to playing the NES original (just dabbled in it for 10 minutes or so every now and then). But today I finally nabbed that glorious golden cartridge and clawed my way through the first dungeon for the first time, ever. Man, that felt so freaking good.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 26, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Zelda is my favorite game series ever, and yet I've never truly dedicated myself to playing the NES original (just dabbled in it for 10 minutes or so every now and then). But today I finally nabbed that glorious golden cartridge and clawed my way through the first dungeon for the first time, ever. Man, that felt so freaking good.


What a coincidence, I just started zelda 1 myself, I'm on dungeon 6. I was lucky enough (years back) to pickup both zelda 1 and 2 Gold still in the box, these were rentals but they had the boxes stored away, so the boxes were in good shape. I'll be playing Zelda: 1 through Zelda: oot in anticipation of the new Link of the past 2. 

edit: Just Beat Zelda 1 with all heart containers on quest 1. Now on to Zelda 2. this will be my first time trying to complete zelda 2.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 26, 2013)

I got the triforce shard in Wind Waker that cooresponded to the most recent map I found (first one ever  ). Seeing that Zelda's triforce was nicely cut into a necklace while mine was smashed into little pieces, it makes me wonder what happened historically to make it so. Maybe Zelda's "wisdom" helped her not do something rash while Link acted first but only having "courage" resorted to brute force and just pulled out the Goron's hammer and started going away at it. That's the first thing that came to mind, anyhow.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 26, 2013)

Today I finished Metal Gear Rising, started Asura's Wrath, hit the level cap on the Soul Sacrifice demo and now I'm chillin playin some Disgaea 3.
I also ordered Sonic and Sega Racing Vita for £15 for the LE from ebay. After teaching my 3 year old son how to play the 360 demo I HAD TO HAVE IT FOR MYSELF!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2013)

I finished 100% of _"Thomas was Alone"_ _(got all the Trophies) _- I wasn't initially thrilled to play it after seeing some screen shots _(not a huge Indie fan)_, but it was free on PS+ so I gave it a shot. _Damn, it was so good_. Believe it or not, the story and the narration are huge sellers of this title and the jumping mechanics are great, plus every level comes with a cool commentary about the game's development. Good stuff, even if it looks really basic on the outside. Probably the first time I grew attached to and cared about _rectangles_.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2013)

Haven't been playing much but the Rayman Legends Challenge App is surprisingly fun. Loving the fast-paced Murphy levels.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 27, 2013)

soulx said:


> Haven't been playing much but the Rayman Legends Challenge App is surprisingly fun. Loving the fast-paced Murphy levels.


 
Man I got gold in both of the challenges yesterday and I already have gold for the new daily challenge. I have no idea how people get 19 seconds. I'm happy with my 21 seconds. Add me on WiiU and we'll compare and shit. Just leave a message saying its you from GBAtemp otherwise I'll decline you. I get so many randoms from here and on miiverse adding me it's dumb. My NNID is just ShadowSoldier.

As for me, I'm trucking through Lego City Undercover. The game is huge. I just finished the museum mission and now I'm sorta just wandering around collecting all the pickups. Seriously, they're everywhere. Also managed to find a super star from mario and a question mark block from mario.

In SimCity SNES I had no choice but to use the money cheat. My town was failing and I was literally getting nothing back from taxes.

I'm also trying to beat Mario 2. Not the Doki Doki Panic Mario 2, but the actual one. I can see why Nintendo said it would be too hard for us. I already have like 5 game overs and only on world 4.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 27, 2013)

Successfully flew a Helicopter in Battlefield 3 without crashing into an object and managed to get a kill (Then got obliterated by a Stinger missile).

Also beat Ceadeus in MH3U, swear he was hard as hell with a Hunting Horn. Felt easier when I went back and tried with a Switch Axe. (Could land so many more hits in the same amount of time)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2013)

I decided to swap to sword and shield in MH3U, and needless to say, it's working very well. It was still a pain in the ass to trap my first monster though. Once I realized the big bear fucker fell over when he charged you if he was low on health, it was a lot easier to capture him.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 27, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I decided to swap to sword and shield in MH3U, and needless to say, it's working very well. It was still a pain in the ass to trap my first monster though. Once I realized the big bear fucker fell over when he charged you if he was low on health, it was a lot easier to capture him.


Sword and Shield Master Race!

I usually just wait until a monster runs away, like it stumbles away instead of actually leaving.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Sword and Shield Master Race!
> 
> I usually just wait until a monster runs away, like it stumbles away instead of actually leaving.


who cares for strategy?
just go like crazy slashing everything


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> who cares for strategy?
> just go like crazy slashing everything


 
I do. If I want the rarer loot to make better weapons, breaking everything on the monster and capturing it is the best way to do that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Sword and Shield Master Race!


More like _n00blet Button Mashing Race_ to me, grab a Long Sword and fight like a man - with finesse and strenght.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I do. If I want the rarer loot to make better weapons, breaking everything on the monster and capturing it is the best way to do that.


i like to make better weapons and stuff, when i´m later in the game, when the monsters are getting hard like hell.
in boss battles, or against rare monsters, i usually make a quick strategy, not like, a master plan.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 27, 2013)

Finished FE: Shadow Dragon... didn't even get a chance to use Falchion on it...  Ballistician came out of nowhere for a crit kill (normally 7 damage 52% hit rate) at about 50% health remaining (~30?)


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 27, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Finished FE: Shadow Dragon... didn't even get a chance to use Falchion on it...  Ballistician came out of nowhere for a crit kill (normally 7 damage 52% hit rate) at about 50% health remaining (~30?)


you might consider playing FE: heroes of light and shadow for DS
its the sequel to it, it was released only in japanese, but in some thread in temp, there´s a 100% translation.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> you might consider playing FE: heroes of light and shadow for DS
> its the sequel to it, it was released only in english, but in some thread in temp, there´s a 100% translation.


*lol'd* You mean Japanese, and I'm looking into it 

Is it 100% done?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> More like _n00blet Button Mashing Race_ to me, grab a Long Sword and fight like a man - with finesse and strenght.


 
Finesse and strength, but slower than a slug. SWORD AND SHIELD MASTER RACE!


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 27, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> *lol'd* You mean Japanese, and I'm looking into it
> 
> Is it 100% done?


sorry 

yup,100%,the story is better and you can make your character,your class and other stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Finesse and strength, but slower than a slug. SWORD AND SHIELD MASTER RACE!


...sure, if you're not _skilled enough_ to perform the infinite combo. If you can pull it off consistently though, you're practically wailing non-stop.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> sorry
> 
> yup,100%,the story is better and you can make your character,your class and other stuff.


I see this posted 22 nov 2012 http://gbatemp.net/threads/fire-emb...ow-completed-translation.337932/#post-4460410

And this getting posts after that date (http://gbatemp.net/threads/help-with-fire-emblem-ds2-display-font-issue.336536/page-2#post-4465407), has it been updated?


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 27, 2013)

Got my alt to level 9 in GW2


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 27, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> I see this posted 22 nov 2012 http://gbatemp.net/threads/fire-emb...ow-completed-translation.337932/#post-4460410
> 
> And this getting posts after that date (http://gbatemp.net/threads/help-with-fire-emblem-ds2-display-font-issue.336536/page-2#post-4465407), has it been updated?


here: http://www.heroesofshadow.net/
the oficial site is updating almost every day


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2013)

So, fighting one of those Giant Jaggi bastards was kind of difficult for me. So I decided fighting two at once was totally a good idea. 500 resource points and some dead Giant Jaggi body parts later, and I now have upgraded my sword and shield once more. I'm still getting used to actually having to run off to sharpen my weapon, or to hide and take some medicine of some sort so that I don't keel over on the battlefield (though, learning how to properly use my shield is helping), but I definitely don't regret changing weapons.

BEST $40 EVER SPENT THE ACCOMPLISHMENTS ARE UNENDING


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 27, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> So, fighting one of those Giant Jaggi bastards was kind of difficult for me. So I decided fighting two at once was totally a good idea. 500 resource points and some dead Giant Jaggi body parts later, and I now have upgraded my sword and shield once more. I'm still getting used to actually having to run off to sharpen my weapon, or to hide and take some medicine of some sort so that I don't keel over on the battlefield (though, learning how to properly use my shield is helping), but I definitely don't regret changing weapons.
> 
> BEST $40 EVER SPENT THE ACCOMPLISHMENTS ARE UNENDING


I'd buy this game if they would just update to enable wifi through 3DS with no Wii U Bullshit


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 27, 2013)

Got to 55% in LEGO city undercover 3ds, and got almost all the red bricks and vehicles.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 27, 2013)

Started Zelda 2 for the nes, so far I've managed to beat 2 dungeons i've got the hammer,glove,candle and 4 different spells. hmm yea seems they really cranked up the difficulty from zelda 1.lol atleast that's my opinion.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 27, 2013)

Working on the third (fourth?) Temple of the Ocean King challenge in Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, and it's really pissing me off. Seriously, every time it's the same freaking puzzles over and over again (with just some extensions and going further), and you can't possibly equip and throw a boomerang at the probes before it's too late and they see you. It's one of those "not fun, just really frustrating" parts of the game, and it's really ruining the experience for me. :\ I just hope to God that this is the last one.


----------



## Arras (Apr 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Working on the third (fourth?) Temple of the Ocean King challenge in Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, and it's really pissing me off. Seriously, every time it's the same freaking puzzles over and over again (with just some extensions and going further), and you can't possibly equip and throw a boomerang at the probes before it's too late and they see you. It's one of those "not fun, just really frustrating" parts of the game, and it's really ruining the experience for me. :\ I just hope to God that this is the last one.


It's not that hard though. Also, once you reach halfway (clear 6th floor I think it was) you can resume from that position later. I recommend not always doing that though, if you use your improved equipment on the lower floors you can save a lot of time. I cleared floor 1-6 in about 2 minutes  I think you had to go there four times, 3 floors each time. There's also a special reward for finishing the entire thing with max time remaining.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 27, 2013)

Finished the first mansion in Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon.
Pretty fun game actually.
I take back that it's too easy too.
The boss wasn't really hard, but it was a very fun boss battle.


----------



## snikerz (Apr 27, 2013)

Threw away all my video games today. I feel a lot better, you should try it. I bet you can't!


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 27, 2013)

snikerz said:


> Threw away all my video games today. I feel a lot better, you should try it. I bet you can't!


this is a videogame forum and you´re saying to us to throw our videogames away?.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 27, 2013)

snikerz said:


> Threw away all my video games today. I feel a lot better, you should try it. I bet you can't!


 
Those poor poor defenseless videogames.

You're a heartless monster :c


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Working on the third (fourth?) Temple of the Ocean King challenge in Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, and it's really pissing me off. Seriously, every time it's the same freaking puzzles over and over again (with just some extensions and going further), and you can't possibly equip and throw a boomerang at the probes before it's too late and they see you. It's one of those "not fun, just really frustrating" parts of the game, and it's really ruining the experience for me. :\ I just hope to God that this is the last one.


 
I don't care what anybody says, the Zelda games on the DS are bad. Bad designed, horrible levels. I slogged through Phantom Hourglass, I beat it, and I didn't feel accomplished or anything. Spirit Tracks... while I sorta like it more, I gave up on it.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 27, 2013)

I had a rather productive night in Wind Waker. I lit a lighthouse, saved some trees, stopped a thief, won an auction and completed a quest regarding butterfly necklaces. In the process I got myself 3 heartpieces, an empty bottle, a vacation house, three treasure maps and a triforce map.

Oh, and I planted some flowers, too.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 27, 2013)

completed the Die rise easter egg in COD BO2


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 27, 2013)

Just completed Palace 5 in Zelda2, I've picked up raft, boot and flute and afew more spells. I'm slowing progressing.

Edit: Finally made it to the Grand Palace, man its giving me a ass-whipping


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 27, 2013)

snikerz said:


> Threw away all my video games today. I feel a lot better, you should try it. I bet you can't!


 
Why not donate them ? Poor things


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been trying to get all the top medals on all the levels/maps on Defense Grid, i actually got one of these medals tonight along with an achievement.

This game is absolutely brilliant, i've clocked in 1403 hours on it, and i'll still go back to it.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Apr 28, 2013)

Microsofts return of the arcade with m.s. p.m. until one life lost, but made it till, the end of 1st level, plus got gpw managed to get running ,so all loads went special good from pack lols in words, to hear myself clear speak was fun, and great to hear some noises how to manage more i was excited about it and to have a lot lesser to play now but study managment of ways good pointings, circ. well more, some chill boat warsim: i had some space so got it now ready to play from map (as usally in every mission) : destroyer command, and 30 seconds been into the pokemon trading card game + tcg dekbuilder. amazing woman's voice


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 28, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I had a rather productive night in Wind Waker. I lit a lighthouse, saved some trees, stopped a thief, won an auction and completed a quest regarding butterfly necklaces. In the process I got myself 3 heartpieces, an empty bottle, a vacation house, three treasure maps and a triforce map.
> 
> Oh, and I planted some flowers, too.


This made me smile because I knew exactly which side quests you were referring to. I love that game. <3


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 28, 2013)

Just Beat Zelda 2 (for the first time) , Its one of the most difficult Zelda's I think that I've ever played. I liked the fact how some regular enemies required alittle strategy to defeat otherwise you'll get your ass handed to you quickly.  anyways moving on to Zelda 3 alttp, I've already beat it so it should be a cake walk.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 28, 2013)

My bro and I have logged over 130 hours* into Terraria for the XBLA. Just when you think you've done all you can do, something always comes up. I love it! 

*No. Not all in one day. This is over the past couple weeks.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 28, 2013)

Everyone else seems to like this thread so why not,

Today I...

-Managed to build a car and find a base for my survivor in Cataclysm (which is very hard to do in less then a in-game week.)

-Went on an ultimate quest to kill everyone in Cydroill in TES: Oblivion, not that hard for some reason.

Oh yeah! Also earlier this week I finished Super Mario World 100%, a task thats been almost 10 years in the making. Including the Gnarly and Way Cool, Special world. All I can say is im dissapointed there wasnt a Radical stage.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 28, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Oh yeah! Also earlier this week I finished Super Mario World 100%, a task thats been almost 10 years in the making. Including the Gnarly and Way Cool, Special world. All I can say is im dissapointed there wasnt a Radical stage.


SNES or GBA version? Did you collect all the dragon coins?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 28, 2013)

Started Ace Attorney Miles Edgeworth and finished the first two cases, lovin the game.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 28, 2013)

Finished Luigi's Mansion 2 with all the gems and Boos. Not seeing much replay value in it now I know where everything is, so I'm thinking it can join the big trading in pile. £24 exchange should get me something shiny.

Beat another couple of missions on Fire Emblem Awakening too. But that's to be expected. My avatar is a Swordmaster with a custom silver sword, paired with his daughter so he gets a massive evasion boost, she blocks about a quarter of all shots aimed at him, and he instantly counters and kills anything in one shot without fail. I may have overpowered him just a touch.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> SNES or GBA version? Did you collect all the dragon coins?



GBA, I gotta admit, Luigi made the last 3 levels of Special much easier. And yes, I grabbed all the Dragon coins thanks to the collaborative efforts of me and my brother.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been going back and trapping a bunch of monsters in MH3U lately. So much more challenge and fun ^.^


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 28, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I've been going back and trapping a bunch of monsters in MH3U lately. So much more challenge and fun ^.^



I wonder what they do with the trapped monsters...


----------



## Wolvenreign (Apr 28, 2013)

Completed all of vanilla Saints Row the Third, including city takeover.

Hoping to get Season Pass soon.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 28, 2013)

completed cammy,rose and c.viper´s story in super street fighter 4 AE


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally played and finished Super Mario 3D Land 100%. Been wanting to play this game since it was released on 2011 but never had a chance until now thanks to the 3DS XL Promotion. I have to say that last Boss was epic!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 28, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> GBA, I gotta admit, Luigi made the last 3 levels of Special much easier. And yes, I grabbed all the Dragon coins thanks to the collaborative efforts of me and my brother.


I remember when I had the GBA version (when I was like 13 or whatever) I 100%ed the game with all levels, exits, dragon coins, and max lives and high score. I was pretty freaking proud of myself.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I remember when I had the GBA version (when I was like 13 or whatever) I 100%ed the game with all levels, exits, dragon coins, and max lives and high score. I was pretty freaking proud of myself.


I had no idea those were called dragon coins. I always just called them Yoshi coins.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 28, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I had no idea those were called dragon coins. I always just called them Yoshi coins.


I think official media for the GBA version (the manual, etc) did actually call them Yoshi coins. They were called Dragon Coins in the SNES original, though.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I remember when I had the GBA version (when I was like 13 or whatever) I 100%ed the game with all levels, exits, dragon coins, and max lives and high score. I was pretty freaking proud of myself.



Lol, ive had that cart since I was 6.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 29, 2013)

Started Zelda 3 alttp today, so far I've got all 3 pendents, and collected crystals 1-2. Just remembered how annoying Moldorm can be.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 29, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Started Zelda 3 alttp today, so far I've got all 3 pendents, and collected crystals 1-2. Just remembered how annoying Moldorm can be.


Man you're on a roll. It took me quite a bit longer to get that far (then again, it was my first playthrough). How many hours did that take?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Man you're on a roll. It took me quite a bit longer to get that far (then again, it was my first playthrough). How many hours did that take?


Not sure exactly what time I started but it was the afternoon, I've played through this one many times but I actually feel like I'm progressing fairly slow. Just now finishing up Crystal 4 with 14 hearts.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 29, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Not sure exactly what time I started but it was the afternoon, I've played through this one many times but I actually feel like I'm progressing fairly slow. Just now finishing up Crystal 4 with 14 hearts.


you're doing an all-heart run?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> you're doing an all-heart run?


If you mean collecting all the heart pieces than yes

Edit: Well just completed Zelda alttp with a Total of 37 games played, and according to the today's Accomplishments it took me 13.47 hours also looking at the Accomplishments

Zelda 1 took me 7:58 time to beat
Zelda 2 took me 19:27 time to beat (wow I didn't realize it took me that long)

I'm sure some of these times are inaccurate there was times I left the games paused but yea.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 29, 2013)

So far I'm in the top 10 world wide for the challenge in Rayman Legends. Was number 1 at first.

Also me and a friend are playing through Mario 2 (Lost Levels) and we're having so much trouble, but dammit, we're going to finish it. We're at 8-4 right now. We stopped playing it after a little bit to try and play more RE6. Gave up on RE6 because it's a shitty game and we got tired of dying for absolutely no reason at the end of Chris' campaign. Turned Mario 2 on and now everytime we die in a game or something sucks, we made a joke "It's still better than Resident Evil 6". Seriously, that game is shit, Capcom should be ashamed.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 29, 2013)

Finished Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon!!!



Spoiler


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 29, 2013)

I got closer than I ever have to getting the Hylian shield in Skyward Sword. I got to the point where he said "this is battle number 11. You must defeat 1 more." I would have hoped that this "1 more" would mean that this was the last battle but I have a feeling that it just meant there would be one more AFTER this one. I did much better with Ghirahim's 3rd form than I had the first time around. I got to his broadsword with 1 heart and that wouldn't have posed any real problem had it not been that I just SUCK at thrusting (I always have.) Anyway, I was kinda surprised that his 3rd form was included at all (as with the Horde) since doing a boss run becomes available BEFORE you actually have them available. If there is an 12th boss I can only assume it would be Bilocyte which, similarly, is only available AFTER unlocking the boss run.

It took me several tries to even get this far. During_ this_ session I beat my own time record on Tentalus (improved my record 4 times), Koloktos (3 times), the 1st Imprisoned (twice), the 3rd Imprisoned, the Horde and Scaldera.

I also finished helping Gorko with the last of his investigations.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 29, 2013)

completed about 3 missions of half minute hero.


----------



## Flood (Apr 30, 2013)

Started playing dark souls. Some how ended up glitching it and not needing the key in the wall hole cause by the boulder.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I got closer than I ever have to getting the Hylian shield in Skyward Sword. I got to the point where he said "this is battle number 11. You must defeat 1 more." I would have hoped that this "1 more" would mean that this was the last battle but I have a feeling that it just meant there would be one more AFTER this one. I did much better with Ghirahim's 3rd form than I had the first time around. I got to his broadsword with 1 heart and that wouldn't have posed any real problem had it not been that I just SUCK at thrusting (I always have.) Anyway, I was kinda surprised that his 3rd form was included at all (as with the Horde) since doing a boss run becomes available BEFORE you actually have them available. If there is an 12th boss I can only assume it would be Bilocyte which, similarly, is only available AFTER unlocking the boss run.
> 
> It took me several tries to even get this far. During_ this_ session I beat my own time record on Tentalus (improved my record 4 times), Koloktos (3 times), the 1st Imprisoned (twice), the 3rd Imprisoned, the Horde and Scaldera.
> 
> I also finished helping Gorko with the last of his investigations.


 
You know I sorta gave up on Skyward Sword, I try so hard to like it. The first time I got to the desert. Gave up. Second time I was focused and determined, I got to the second fire temple, and gave up. Haven't touched it since. Part of that reason could be because of the way our living room was designed, but I've since bought a tv for my bedroom, so maybe I'll go through it. But I doubt it. I want to love it, I really do, I just think people praised it too much.


----------



## fermio100 (Apr 30, 2013)

Some Limbo. Great game.


----------



## Chary (Apr 30, 2013)

Been playing Rayman Challenges, pretty fun. I also beat Subspace in SSBB, as well as starting a new game in The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 30, 2013)

Chary said:


> Been playing Rayman Challenges, pretty fun. I also beat Subspace in SSBB, as well as starting a new game in The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening.


 
What trophies have you got so far? What's your Awesomeness Level?


----------



## Chary (Apr 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What trophies have you got so far? What's your Awesomeness Level?


Not too sure. I've only been playing for about 5 minutes, as of this post.


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 30, 2013)

Watched a developmentally disabled person flip their shit while she played the original Super Mario Brothers.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What trophies have you got so far? What's your Awesomeness Level?


this game is good?, i might get it later......
reached mission 10 of half minute hero.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 30, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> this game is good?, i might get it later......
> reached mission 10 of half minute hero.


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/rayman-legends-challenge-app.347090/


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 30, 2013)

I did everything you could possibly do in Sonic Generations. All S Ranks all Red Coins. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 30, 2013)

Completed case 3 in Miles Edgeworth Investigations.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 30, 2013)

I caught Articuno in Leaf Green... That's it...

Don't judge me! its been a busy few days! full of pain, seered flesh and lots of installation CD's!


----------



## troybot (Apr 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So far I'm in the top 10 world wide for the challenge in Rayman Legends. Was number 1 at first.
> 
> Also me and a friend are playing through Mario 2 (Lost Levels) and we're having so much trouble, but dammit, we're going to finish it. We're at 8-4 right now. We stopped playing it after a little bit to try and play more RE6. Gave up on RE6 because it's a shitty game and we got tired of dying for absolutely no reason at the end of Chris' campaign. Turned Mario 2 on and now everytime we die in a game or something sucks, we made a joke "It's still better than Resident Evil 6". Seriously, that game is shit, Capcom should be ashamed.


 
Is your username also ShadowSoldier on the Wii U as well? I love the app so much. Put probably ten hours in it at least. Starting to get the point where I can get diamonds easy now. What's your awesome level?


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 30, 2013)

After almost a year of procrastinating, I'm finally less than 5 hours from getting the Dynasty Warriors 7 Platinum. (Then I can finally start XL and Empires @[email protected]).

Swear this is probably the longest Platinum I'll have (Aside from DW:Gundam 3)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 30, 2013)

troybot said:


> Is your username also ShadowSoldier on the Wii U as well? I love the app so much. Put probably ten hours in it at least. Starting to get the point where I can get diamonds easy now. What's your awesome level?


It is ShadowSoldier.

Also it's level 2.


----------



## troybot (Apr 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It is ShadowSoldier.
> 
> Also it's level 2.


 
Cool. I will be looking out for you. My awesome level is two as well but after I get these diamonds hopefully it will get to four so I can start on the extreme weekly challenge. My ID is TenaciousT. Plan to get top ten eventually!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Also me and a friend are playing through Mario 2 (Lost Levels) and we're having so much trouble, but dammit, we're going to finish it. We're at 8-4 right now.


Are you using warpzones to get ahead, or playing through the old fashioned way? And what version, virtual console?


----------



## Arras (Apr 30, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> this game is good?, i might get it later......
> reached mission 10 of half minute hero.


I love Half Minute Hero, finished the main story a few days ago, but there's still a whole bunch of missions and alternate paths and stuff I haven't played yet.
Also, I finished Luigi's Mansion 2. I HATE MISSION E-5. I didn't die, but still. In fact, the only times I died was before I realized how to hit the 4th boss.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 30, 2013)

Playing some more persona 4 golden to get all social links in the second playthrough.
Also going to try to get the true ending this time.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Are you using warpzones to get ahead, or playing through the old fashioned way? And what version, virtual console?


 
Mario All-Stars for snes.

no warp zones


----------



## weavile001 (May 1, 2013)

reached jada in Arc Rise Fantasia
reached some kind of village in Evoland,where you get the *PRE-RENDERED BACKGROUNDS.*
completed 19 missions of half minute hero.
reached the trucyon(???) canyon on chrono trigger.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 2, 2013)

Completed case 4 in Miles Edgeworth Investigations, and almost done with case 5, awesome story!!!


----------



## chavosaur (May 2, 2013)

Slaughtered Rathalos yesterday~


----------



## weavile001 (May 2, 2013)

reached mission 22 in half minute hero
finished oni and seth´s story in Street Fighter 4 AE.


----------



## ilman (May 2, 2013)

Found out what was wrong with the sprites in my first SDL game.
Now to fix the collision detection.


----------



## chavosaur (May 2, 2013)

Set up My DSTWO today (thanks xwatchmanx!)
And am going to begin playing the super demo world ROM hack of Super Mario World ^O^


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 3, 2013)

Started playing YS Seven the other day and I picked up Persona 4 again. I was planning on waiting for Golden but I have no idea when I'll get a Vita so I decided to playthrough the original. In YS Seven I completed the Ancient Tree dungeon and acquired the Earth Seal. I beat Kanji's Shadow and on my way to starting Rise's dungeon in Persona 4.


----------



## Arras (May 3, 2013)

I deciphered the opening speech of Fez


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 3, 2013)

Arras said:


> I deciphered the opening speech of Fez


It actually means something?


----------



## Arras (May 3, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It actually means something?


Yup. I mean when the cube is talking to you, in case you weren't sure. I still haven't figured out how to count, though.


----------



## Another World (May 3, 2013)

i contacted gamestick in an attempt to write a gbatemp review.

i also picked up the second retro map pack for uncharted 3, now i have more levels to play in co-op.

-another world


----------



## astrangeone (May 3, 2013)

Finally hunted a Gobul in bloody MHU3.  Good grief, I hate fighting monsters under the sea.


----------



## Chary (May 3, 2013)

Finished Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations. I'm really satisfied with the Phoenix Wright trilogy. It's an amazing game series.


----------



## weavile001 (May 4, 2013)

Finished evoland,WHAT A FUC**** SHORT GAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 4, 2013)

Chary said:


> Finished Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations. I'm really satisfied with the Phoenix Wright trilogy. It's an amazing game series.


 
AWESOME. GAME.


----------



## Flood (May 5, 2013)

Finished downloading and updating Simpson's tapped out.
Then I found out it uses Origin. That's when I said screw that.


----------



## ouch123 (May 5, 2013)

Chary said:


> Finished Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations. I'm really satisfied with the Phoenix Wright trilogy. It's an amazing game series.


First: Agreed.
Second: You current avatar speaks for the series' greatness.

I'm looking forward to the fifth installment... which probably won't come out over here for another year or so, sadly. Ah well.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 5, 2013)

Finished ALL story content on Pokemon Leaf Green (All 7 Islands, Mewtwo, Original Story)


----------



## ganesh2 (May 5, 2013)

got my GW2 character to reach level 80


----------



## Chary (May 5, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Finished ALL story content on Pokemon Leaf Green (All 7 Islands, Mewtwo, Original Story)


But did you "catch 'em all"?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 5, 2013)

Chary said:


> But did you "catch 'em all"?


Why? Cant get all 252 without the aid of cheat devices or a 2nd person with the opposite version  and one with R/S/E

And its also a bootleg so its not like I can import the pokemanz to my heart gold save or something  Hell cant even backup or restore the save with the GBATool nether xD

I got plenty of GBA's (Original, SP and Micro) and could link up but no link cable xD


----------



## nachoscool (May 5, 2013)

Beat Metal Gear Rising twice in one day. "Nanomachines, son"


----------



## weavile001 (May 6, 2013)

reached manolia cathedral in chrono trigger


----------



## Arras (May 6, 2013)

I finished Fez (max %, had to use help on certain puzzles, including the ridiculous final 3) and I killed some giant battleship thing in Malicious. I'm not that proud of it as the only reason I won was that I spammed the spear, but it was still hard.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 6, 2013)

Hardcore grinded at Digimon Master and got the Burst Mode item for Patamon.
Shadow Seraphimon FTW!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 6, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Why? Cant get all 252 without the aid of cheat devices or a 2nd person with the opposite version  and one with R/S/E
> 
> And its also a bootleg so its not like I can import the pokemanz to my heart gold save or something  Hell cant even backup or restore the save with the GBATool nether xD
> 
> I got plenty of GBA's (Original, SP and Micro) and could link up but no link cable xD


Friendly FYI, you can grab some really good clone GBA link cables of eBay for only $6.50 apiece. I grabbed 3 of these, and they work flawlessly. The mold is quite literally an exact clone of the first party ones, except different coloring, and no Nintendo branding on them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GBA-2-Playe...ideo_Game_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35beb1f884


nachoscool said:


> Beat Metal Gear Rising twice in one day. "Nanomachines, son"


How long was each playthrough??? :eek:

Anyway, I played about 5 hours of Metroid Prime 2 (as I may have mentioned before, me playing any more than a couple hours total in a day is a rarity, let alone all at once). I reacquired the power bombs, and grabbed the echo visor. Now if I can just figure out how to use that visor to send "sonic pulses" at echo keys... the in-game explanation of how is rather unclear, to say the least.

Also, I decided to break in the PS3 slim w/ 2 controllers I got for only $125 (!!!) with the Ico/Shadow of the Colossus HD Collection. I had never played either on their original system (never even had a PS2 till last year), so I'm pretty excited. So far, Ico is pretty cool... It takes some getting used to, but it's incredibly original, and I love how it doesn't hold your hand in the least. It doesn't even have a UI, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 6, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Friendly FYI, you can grab some really good clone GBA link cables of eBay for only $6.50 apiece. I grabbed 3 of these, and they work flawlessly. The mold is quite literally an exact clone of the first party ones, except different coloring, and no Nintendo branding on them.


 
Somewhat true but 1st id rather try to cheap it out  see if any friends have spares ect ect


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 6, 2013)

played through the almost all of the first world of LittleBigPlanet 2 on co-op with my girlfriend. For a while, it was the only Sony-exclusive IP that we were seriously jealous of, so I thought it was fitting that it would be one of the first games we played.

Honestly, the first couple levels felt a bit underwhelming, what with the tutorials shoved in your face worse than  most games I've played lately. But once we got past that, the game was a total blast. It's one of those games that can provide a real challenge if you're trying to grab all the collectables (some of those stickers are tough to grab!), but you still have fun just goofing off with friends at the same time. Seriously, even as a Nintendo fan, I gotta say that NSMB has got nothing on this game, as far as awesome multiplayer platforming experiences go.


----------



## nachoscool (May 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Friendly FYI, you can grab some really good clone GBA link cables of eBay for only $6.50 apiece. I grabbed 3 of these, and they work flawlessly. The mold is quite literally an exact clone of the first party ones, except different coloring, and no Nintendo branding on them.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GBA-2-Playe...ideo_Game_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35beb1f884
> 
> ...


 
The first playthrough was 5 hours and the second took me 3.


----------



## Sychophantom (May 7, 2013)

Put a NES emulator on a Linux-powered netbook and played Battletoads while at work with a USB NES gamepad.

I was bored.


----------



## macmanhigh (May 7, 2013)

Got Platinum in Sound Shapes!!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 7, 2013)

I beat the last dungeon, completed the 6th visit to the Temple of the Ocean King (which was actually bearable, since you have a weapon that can kill the phantoms), and beat the final boss in Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, beating the game. The ending was actually surprisingly epic for a handheld Zelda game, and I thoroughly enjoyed the final boss and ending.


----------



## weavile001 (May 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I beat the last dungeon, completed the 6th visit to the Temple of the Ocean King (which was actually bearable, since you have a weapon that can kill the phantoms), and beat the final boss in Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, beating the game. The ending was actually surprisingly epic for a handheld Zelda game, and I thoroughly enjoyed the final boss and ending.


you should play spirit tracks now.
its very good too.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 7, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> you should play spirit tracks now.
> its very good too.


So I've heard, but I'm going to play the original Zelda on NES first, since I already started a playthrough a few weeks ago. Afterward, I'm going to play either the Oracle games and Link's Awakening, or Spirit Tracks... I haven't decided yet. Every Zelda game I haven't played is on my playlist, though.


----------



## weavile001 (May 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> So I've heard, but I'm going to play the original Zelda on NES first, since I already started a playthrough a few weeks ago. Afterward, I'm going to play either the Oracle games and Link's Awakening, or Spirit Tracks... I haven't decided yet. Every Zelda game I haven't played is on my playlist, though.


did you ever played minish cap or four swords adventures ?


----------



## Chary (May 7, 2013)

Bought Sly 2: Band of thieves. I'll be playing it tomorrow. For now, Ive been playing Links Awakening.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 7, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> did you ever played minish cap or four swords adventures ?


Nope. I had only played the 3D console games before this year, and now I'm working on the 2D ones. So far, I've knocked out A Link to the Past, and Phantom Hourglass. I'm determined to buy and beat them all.


----------



## Jayro (May 7, 2013)

Go home grass, you're drunk.









And it's also my friend Erica's Birthday today, so I crafted her a cake.


----------



## Flood (May 7, 2013)

Started playing GTA IV. Ok game nothing special. It starts extremely slow though.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 7, 2013)

I played bad rats on steam and got 3 achievements and couldn't stand it any more


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 7, 2013)

Completed Miles Edgeworth Investigations, damn, best game in the series imho.


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2013)

Had a few accomplishments  lately. 
1.) I have all of the star coins for Acorn Plains, Layer Cake Desert, and Frosted Glacier on New Super Mario Bros U. Going for the FULL star coin run. 
2.) Survived for about an hour on Zombi U on survival mode. (Still getting used to it.)
3.) Played Minecraft 360 with my best friend (hadn't talked to him in forever it was a blast)
We built a Moose, A giant Pickle, A door, and this simulation of Tetris. 





4.) Played Halo 4 and came in first with like 30 Kills on SWAT
5.) Also began the halo 4 campaign on legendary, which is posing a nice challenge. 
6.) Am currently trying to face the Agnakator in MH3U, having some troubles though >.>
7.) And lastly, I cleared the first world in the ROM hack Super Demo World~


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 8, 2013)

Finally got the Area 4 mirror shard from Kracko in Kirby & the Amazing Mirror, during a short, 15 minute play sesssion during my break at work, of all times. I did it without finding the map too, which I'm a bit surprised by. Later, I did some searching and found the map, just to satisfy the completionist in me.

Did I mention just how much I freaking love this game? <3


----------



## Flood (May 8, 2013)

Really starting to like GTA and I have no idea why.

Started playing pokemon red rescue team. Decided to not cheat on my personality quiz and ended up with trecko. Chose squirtle as my parter in crime....errr I mean rescue.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 8, 2013)

Been so long:

Finished Lego City Undercover
Me and a friend got through Chris' Campaign on Resident Evil Shit... I mean 6. Have Jakes and the other to go through now. The game is garbage. Don't play it people.
I'm working through Punch Out on the Wii, I'm at Sandman with a perfect record, but shit it got hard.
I'm also working through Donkey Kong Country Returns, I'm in the second world.
Playing Fire Emblem Awakening too.

Gave up on Ni No Kuni. I love the game, but it got pretty slow to be honest. I also stopped Monster Hunting until I complete more of my games I started so I can devote time to Monster Hunter.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 8, 2013)

Got the area 5 mirror shard in Kirby &, the Amazing Mirror... Again during a 15 minute session on my break without a map. 

Either I'm getting better, or the game is getting easier. But sheesh, that Mega Titan boss was tough!


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 8, 2013)

Finally got to the final boss of Dark Souls.

Now I'll just have to beat it. Although that won't be too hard as I have a NPC buddy with me


----------



## chavosaur (May 8, 2013)

I picked up Bioshock the ultimate rapture edition last night, can't wait to start playing~


----------



## nasune (May 8, 2013)

I 100 %-ed Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon last night, and what a great game that was. I'm so glad I decided to give it a chance after not liking Far Cry 3, this one is far superior to that game.
And today I finally decided to bite the bullet and buy Luigi's Mansion 2. And after beating the first two missions, I have to say that it's really fun.


----------



## Arm73 (May 8, 2013)

Today I finally beat AGAIN for the DS.
Since I already played anything by Cing out there on the DS and Wii, I saved Again for last, since it's by many considered an inferior product, compared to the likes of Hotel Dusk and Last Window ( which of course I already played and finished long ago ).

And I must say, the game was definitely much longer then I expected.
It took me weeks to beat it, since I only play it in short sessions before I go to sleep usually ( and that is usually after long PC gaming sessions ), but it was great fun never the less, and it helps to sleep 
I don't understand the hate this game has gotten, as I found out the story was quite interesting.

But anyway, I'm glad I'm still getting enjoyment out of my DSiXL in 2013......
The question now is, what next  ?


----------



## Arm73 (May 8, 2013)

Sychophantom said:


> Put a NES emulator on a Linux-powered netbook and played Battletoads while at work with a USB NES gamepad.
> 
> I was bored.


You played it because you were bored, or playing it bored you ?


----------



## Chary (May 8, 2013)

Beat the first world of Super Mario Bros. U. Also cleared Key Cavern in Link's Awakening.


----------



## chavosaur (May 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> Beat the first world of Super Mario Bros. U. Also cleared Key Cavern in Link's Awakening.


Did you find the secret exit? 
It's a doozy


----------



## Sychophantom (May 8, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> You played it because you were bored, or playing it bored you ?


A little of both.

Today played Pokemon Yellow on the same Linux computer and tried to get the developmentally disabled man I watch over to say "pikachu".

He said "potato".


----------



## chavosaur (May 8, 2013)

I've got so many games going on at once right now...
1.) Started playing Skyrim today on 360, picked an Argonian, cuz who doesn't love Liazards? I'm primarily going to train him up as an archer~
2.) Started playing Bioshock as well, and My God am I glad I got it. It's a twistedly beautiful game, I can't even begin to describe how amazing it is...
3.) I'm on like the third level of Halo 4 atm, just finished up fixing the cartographer and now I keep hearing all those strange noises and blah blah blah. I'm not too wowed ATM, except graphically because the game is pretty nice looking. 
4.) Started playing the Minish Cap on my DSTWO, since its literally the only Zelda I have yet to experience (well, besides the CDI ones)


----------



## Maxternal (May 8, 2013)

I finally bought myself an arrow to go with my bow in the first NES Zelda. I had forgotten that you then have to pay for every single arrow you fire after that. I guess you must really be buying the quiver and then the rupee you lose each time you fire is the price of the arrow itself. (Now that I think of it, when I was a kid I actually suspected that each arrow was tipped with a single rupee gem ... which I suppose COULD be the case ...  )

Oh, I also beat the first dungeon as well.


----------



## Arm73 (May 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I've got so many games going on at once right now...
> 1.) Started playing Skyrim today on 360, picked an Argonian, cuz who doesn't love Liazards? I'm primarily going to train him up as an archer~
> 2.) Started playing Bioshock as well, and My God am I glad I got it. It's a twistedly beautiful game, I can't even begin to describe how amazing it is...
> 3.) I'm on like the third level of Halo 4 atm, just finished up fixing the cartographer and now I keep hearing all those strange noises and blah blah blah. I'm not too wowed ATM, except graphically because the game is pretty nice looking.
> 4.) Started playing the Minish Cap on my DSTWO, since its literally the only Zelda I have yet to experience (well, besides the CDI ones)


Wow.....Minish Cap is really good, when I played that on my GBA years ago I thought it was the best looking 2D Zelda ever, even though it was maybe a little bit too colorful and cartoonish, but that was way before we even got WW on the GC....
Anyway, have fun I wish I had a unplayed 2D Zelda to have fun with...


----------



## Chary (May 9, 2013)

Played Sonic Genesis on the GBA.


----------



## dgwillia (May 9, 2013)

Beat the Fools Idol in Demon Souls. Seemed like the easiest/most fun boss battle so far, atleast if you had high magic resistance.


----------



## ilman (May 9, 2013)

Chary said:


> Played Sonic Genesis on the GBA.


Why do you want to torture yourself?


----------



## henn64 (May 9, 2013)

Beat Sonic Generations for the 10th time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 9, 2013)

Chary said:


> Played Sonic Genesis on the GBA.


I think surviving is the accomplishment, more than the gameplay itself.


----------



## Chary (May 9, 2013)

ilman said:


> Why do you want to torture yourself?


I lost a bet...


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 9, 2013)

Hacked some online games today.


----------



## Ethevion (May 9, 2013)

32 hours into Tales of the Abyss and I think I'm finally near the end. This game is much longer than I expected and it's so exciting


----------



## astrangeone (May 10, 2013)

Finally beat the Lagi urgent quest in the village in MH3.  Was funny too - because I ended up slicing off it's tail just before I ended up finishing it off.  It ran into Area 12 of the Deserted Island - the cave like structure.  I so did not expect to live - I had carted two times, and was completely out of health potions.  Ridiculous!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 10, 2013)

Sagat said:


> 32 hours into Tales of the Abyss and I think I'm finally near the end. This game is much longer than I expected and it's so exciting


What are your levels looking like? I'm about 17 hours in and averaging level 31 (thanks people leaving the party for making my levels so uneven). I figure level is a good gauge of about how much further I have to go. Or, I suppose I could just say:



Spoiler



I'm leaving to try to get the flying machine right now in order to try to help the people sinking with St. Binah.


----------



## Ethevion (May 10, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> What are your levels looking like? I'm about 17 hours in and averaging level 31 (thanks people leaving the party for making my levels so uneven). I figure level is a good gauge of about how much further I have to go. Or, I suppose I could just say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between levels 48 and 52, so you've got quite a bit of enjoyment left. 

Edit: Didn't notice the spoiler. Ya you've definitely got a lot of gameplay left


----------



## Flood (May 11, 2013)

Played simpsons road rage,bartman meets radioactive man, and Simpson's tapped out. Didn't really like bartman meets radioactive man.


----------



## Chary (May 11, 2013)

Flood said:


> Played simpsons road rage,bartman meets radioactive man, and Simpson's tapped out. Didn't really like bartman meets radioactive man.


Simpsons Hit N Run is a really fun game. If you're looking to play more Simpsons games, I recommend that one.


Today, I started Chrono Trigger. I've never played past the first few minutes of the game, but I'm determined to beat the game. Also finished the 2nd case in Ace Attorney Investigations.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2013)

Chary said:


> Today, I started Chrono Trigger. I've never played past the first few minutes of the game, but I'm determined to beat the game. Also finished the 2nd case in Ace Attorney Investigations.


 
Chrono Trigger is pretty fun. I beat it twice on the DS: once with playing through pretty much the entirety of the game, the second time on my New Game + as soon as I had access to the fight (which netted me the best ending). It might periodically kick your ass, but if you stick with it, it's definitely a good RPG.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 11, 2013)

Bought The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D, Kingdom Hearts ReCoded, Kid Icarus Uprising & Dead or Alive Dimension for jus $65. All of them sealed and it wasnt online. 

Finished Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon & Super Mario 3D Land 100%


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 11, 2013)

Chary said:


> Simpsons Hit N Run is a really fun game. If you're looking to play more Simpsons games, I recommend that one.
> 
> 
> Today, I started Chrono Trigger. I've never played past the first few minutes of the game, but I'm determined to beat the game. Also finished the 2nd case in Ace Attorney Investigations.


 
The best Simpson game is the one on PS3/Xbox360. Now is so rare and difficult to find. Or at least here.


----------



## gameshark (May 11, 2013)

Have given Anna from Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection (psp) new boobies and i finished making cheats for this lovely game.


----------



## Flood (May 11, 2013)

Chary said:


> Simpsons Hit N Run is a really fun game. If you're looking to play more Simpsons games, I recommend that one.
> 
> 
> Today, I started Chrono Trigger. I've never played past the first few minutes of the game, but I'm determined to beat the game. Also finished the 2nd case in Ace Attorney Investigations.



Yea I got that one too. I was actually playing the gba version of road rage which is vastly diffrent from the console versions but its still pretty good. except for the password system. But save states fix that.


----------



## ShadowFyre (May 11, 2013)

Played the living hell out of Terraria after getting in to it for the last two days. Having fun playing on my friend's server with my other buddies.


----------



## raystriker (May 11, 2013)

Today, I finally finished Megaman Starforce(1) Dragon which I had started a few weeks ago.
and not to mention I also finished Inazuma Eleven and Inazuma Eleven 2(Blizzard).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[without any cheats]


----------



## weavile001 (May 11, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Chrono Trigger is pretty fun. I beat it twice on the DS: once with playing through pretty much the entirety of the game, the second time on my New Game + as soon as I had access to the fight (which netted me the best ending). It might periodically kick your ass, but if you stick with it, it's definitely a good RPG.


yeah, i started playing it some days ago and its very cool!.


----------



## astrangeone (May 12, 2013)

Grabbed about three rustshards in MH3U, and they turned into a Rusted Hammer and a Rusted Greatsword.  I want those rare bugs (the strongest bugs in the world), and I got these two rare weapons before I got a single bug!  (Good grief.)


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 12, 2013)

Catched all the Boos and finished all the Hidden Missions on Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon


----------



## weavile001 (May 12, 2013)

reached chapter 7 of Fire Emblem Blazing Swords
reached chapter 4 on Jake´s story in Residente evil 6, no Hope difficult.


----------



## Depravo (May 12, 2013)

Completed the 'Living World' story arc _Flame & Frost: Retribution_ in Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 12, 2013)

Got cut in half in Cry of Fear


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 12, 2013)

Did a whole bunch of stuff in the Trilogy version of Metroid Prime 2. Found all 3 Sanctuary Fortress Keys, Beat the Sanctuary Fortress Boss (this game's boss fights have been getting more and more epic over time), and collected some missile and energy expansions. Accidentally exited the boss room the wrong way, and now i'm locked out somehow, so I need to backtrack to retrieve the light temple's energy. Oops.


----------



## Chary (May 12, 2013)

Carved a path of carnage today in Pokemon Conquest.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Did a whole bunch of stuff in the Trilogy version of Metroid Prime 2. Found all 3 Sanctuary Fortress Keys, Beat the Sanctuary Fortress Boss (this game's boss fights have been getting more and more epic over time), and collected some missile and energy expansions. Accidentally exited the boss room the wrong way, and now i'm locked out somehow, so I need to backtrack to retrieve the light temple's energy. Oops.


I have tried playing through the Trilogy version of Metroid Prime 2 multiple times, but I never seem to make it past the Dark Aether. I should try again :/


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 13, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I have tried playing through the Trilogy version of Metroid Prime 2 multiple times, but I never seem to make it past the Dark Aether. I should try again :/


Have you played through the GameCube version?

I played through Metroid Prime 1 on the GameCube, and then halfway or less through Prime 2 on the GameCube, and just couldn't keep going. It just felt much slower to me, I guess. Plus that archaic single-stick control scheme finally got to me. Thankfully, the trilogy made the controls feel a lot more fresh. I wish every shooter had a motion-aiming option, and I'll probably be getting the PS3 version of Bioshock Infinite just for the PSMove support.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Have you played through the GameCube version?


I have not played through the GameCube version. The only copy of Echoes I have ever had is the Trilogy version.


----------



## chavosaur (May 14, 2013)

Got to the graybeards on my skyrim Legendary Difficulty run. 

I'm not very far in Bioshock, but that's only because I have fallen in love with the environment so much that I just explore, listen to everything and just sightsee~

Been doing the Campaign of Halo 4 on Co-Op over Xbox Live with my buddy on legendary (so much better then solo)

And I recently Bought the OrangeBox, Dead Island, And Borderlands on Amazon, can't wait tip those get here. The only Valve game I've ever experienced is Left4Dead2, so I'm excited to play more of what Valve has to offer.


----------



## weavile001 (May 14, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'm not very far in Bioshock, but that's only because I have fallen in love with the environment so much that I just explore, listen to everything and just sightsee~


where you are?
what are your guns?


----------



## chavosaur (May 14, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> where you are?
> what are your guns?


I haven't even killed the surgeon or my first big daddy yet XD
I've been primarily playing Skyrim, but again whenever I play bio shock I get distracted easily at just reading all the stuff on the walls, searching for tape recordings, Etc. 
I only have the Pistol, Machine gun, and shotgun.


----------



## weavile001 (May 14, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I haven't even killed the surgeon or my first big daddy yet XD
> I've been primarily playing Skyrim, but again whenever I play bio shock I get distracted easily at just reading all the stuff on the walls, searching for tape recordings, Etc.
> I only have the Pistol, Machine gun, and shotgun.


i never read any text.....
i just shot the f*** up.


----------



## Arras (May 14, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> And I recently Bought the OrangeBox, Dead Island, And Borderlands on Amazon, can't wait tip those get here. The only Valve game I've ever experienced is Left4Dead2, so I'm excited to play more of what Valve has to offer.


You mean you never played Portal?


----------



## chavosaur (May 14, 2013)

Arras said:


> You mean you never played Portal?


That is indeed true, I never played Portal or Half Life, or anything else from Valve. 
I feel deprived~


----------



## weavile001 (May 14, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> That is indeed true, I never played Portal or Half Life


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 14, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> The only Valve game I've ever experienced is Left4Dead2


I wasn't aware that the Left4Dead series was by Valve :confused:


----------



## emigre (May 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I wasn't aware that the Left4Dead series was by Valve :confused:


 
Hmph casual gamer scum...


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> Hmph casual gamer scum...


Hmph hipster elitist scum...


----------



## emigre (May 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hmph hipster elitist scum...


 
Hipster? Really? Really?


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2013)

My bro and I have been working on our second playthrough of Terraria for the Xbox. This time we are on the hard difficulty (where you drop all items on death). We have made it to hard-mode but can't seem to stop dying even with full addy armour and weapons like the addy Glaive. Maybe we just suck...


----------



## broitsak (May 15, 2013)

I beat the rabbit monster in the Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate demo last night.
Used the dual blades ^^

Almost had the sea monster too, he started retreating, but I ran out of time >.<

I'm so going to buy this game.


----------



## Chary (May 15, 2013)

Beat the main story in Pokemon Conquest. This game is so addicting. It's like Fire Emblem, with Pokemon!


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 15, 2013)

Chary said:


> Beat the main story in Pokemon Conquest. This game is so addicting. It's like Fire Emblem, with Pokemon!


 
I thought the opposite, I played conquest, then played awakening demo. "This game is like pokemon conquest ^o^"


----------



## emigre (May 15, 2013)

I completed Thomas was alone.


----------



## chavosaur (May 15, 2013)

Joined the Dark Brotherhood and Thieves guild in Skyrim~


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2013)

Finished BSInfinite on 1999 mode.

Got the Auld Land Syne cheevo (finished 1999 mode)+ Scavenger hunt (no purchase from Dollar bill vending machines)


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2013)

Did a HELL of a lot in Skyrim today (Must have logged in 6 hours today 
I joined the Dark Brotherhood and got really far in it. I think I'm on my last task as I already have shadow mere and I still gotta complete our "last contract"
Plus I managed to overcome some glitch that was preventing me from progressing in the main storyline so that made my day ^.^


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 16, 2013)

My girlfriend and I powered through the Subspace Emissary in Super Smash Bros. Brawl on co-op over the past few days (we were already 1/3 through it). Today alone, we finished the two subspace stages, then the Great Maze, then the final boss.

Believe it or not, I rather enjoyed the Great Maze. I know a lot of people hated it, so I was prepared for the worst, but I found it rather fun, even though it was real long. Though I suppose I would've found it tedious and boring if I was playing alone.

Aside from that and the awesome cutscenes though, that entire mode was a complete steaming pile of crap. Good God. Co-op in particular feels broken (the game can never decide whether to kill you or warp you to player 1 when off screen, and often times doing something that launches you forward will kill you if you happen to get hit in the process), and it's absolute BS that the 2nd player's last life "doesn't count" if player 1 dies with no lives left... it just automatically game-overs on you. I understand the mode was designed mostly with one player in mind, but come on.



Spoiler



And don't even get me started on the final boss. Despite the rather well-thought-out story (if I do say so myself) throughout the rest of the mode, the main villain seems thrown in there for the heck of it. No motives or intentions are given at all, he's evil just because. His reveal as the main villain in the plot twist wasn't even shocking or provoking, it just happened, and we were like, "ok, yeah, whatever" because he had no build-up whatsoever.

And the boss fight itself was complete BS. The boss had tons of attacks that were either literally or almost literally (depending on the character you chose) impossible to avoid. This is especially true of one particular "shockwave" attack that, after 10 attempts, I still don't know how to avoid. Shielding doesn't work, dodging doesn't work, moving out of the way doesn't work, and it's almost always a 1 hit KO, even at 0% damage. I just got lucky when we finally beat him because he didn't use that attack except once.

And the ending was crap. There was a brief cutscene showing the subspace portals being undone, and some cool music in the credits (including a translation of the Brawl theme song), and that's it... Seriously?? All the awesome cutscenes throughout the story, and nothing at the end to resolve things, tie loose ends (what happened to Master Hand? Did he die?), or at least show the characters celebrating? Surely the player deserves AT LEAST THAT for having played through the whole thing.


/rant


----------



## Chary (May 16, 2013)

Finished Turnabout Samurai and started Turnabout Goodbyes in the original Ace Attorney on Wii-Ware. I've been re-playing the games, this time, on the Wii, and with my parents. My dad kept insisting that Phoenix was the killer in all the cases...


----------



## Flood (May 16, 2013)

Played/Playing Monopoly on my tablet. Lost every single time.

Got up to the first race in GTAIV.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And the boss fight itself was complete BS. The boss had tons of attacks that were either literally or almost literally (depending on the character you chose) impossible to avoid. This is especially true of one particular "shockwave" attack that, after 10 attempts, I still don't know how to avoid. Shielding doesn't work, dodging doesn't work, moving out of the way doesn't work, and it's almost always a 1 hit KO, even at 0% damage. I just got lucky when we finally beat him because he didn't use that attack except once.


You just have to flinch multiple times right after each other. It's difficult yes, but possible.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 16, 2013)

Castiel said:


> You just have to flinch multiple times right after each other. It's difficult yes, but possible.


Flinch? You mean dodge?


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Flinch? You mean dodge?


Speaking from when using a GameCube controller, if you hold in L or R to shield and press down, you will become invincible for a split second (or if you jump and press L or R). You have to do that just before each wave of his in order to dodge the one hit attack completely.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 16, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Speaking from when using a GameCube controller, if you hold in L or R to shield and press down, you will become invincible for a split second (or if you jump and press L or R). You have to do that just before each wave of his in order to dodge the one hit attack completely.


That's what I was trying to do. If I was lucky I would avoid the first, but never the second


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's what I was trying to do. If I was lucky I would avoid the first, but never the second


It's difficult but possible. I have a friend who beat all of the bosses on the hardest difficulty without getting hit once


----------



## dgwillia (May 17, 2013)

Yesterday/Today were great days....

1. Made a dude rage quit in Demon Soul's so hard that he corrupted his own save

2. Platinum'd Demon Souls

3. Finally learned how to fly a helicopter in Battlefield 3


----------



## Camplord (May 17, 2013)

Lets see....nope, nothing, lost 2 games on League of Legends, stopped playing after that. Dem N0obs... .


----------



## chavosaur (May 17, 2013)

Killed my first big daddy in Bioshock recently. 
It
Was
Terrifying.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Killed my first big daddy in Bioshock recently.
> It
> Was
> Terrifying.


I seriously might have to add the game to my "to play" list. Especially since it's apparently included on the disc in the PS3 version of Bioshock infinite that I just picked up.


----------



## Arras (May 17, 2013)

dgwillia said:


> Yesterday/Today were great days....
> 3. Finally learned how to fly a helicopter in Battlefield 3


How hard can it be?


----------



## dgwillia (May 18, 2013)

Harder when your trying to shoot, have other copters on your tail, and have people trying to hit you with Stingers and other various missiles


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 18, 2013)

I finished off the final stretch in the Trilogy version of Metroid Prime 2 today. I restored energy to the Sanctuary Fortress, collected all 9 Sky Temple Keys, and got through the final showdown (4 phases total between 2 bosses). I also got the last charge combo and collected 76% of the pickups, treating me to the "special" ending (I assume the only difference was seeing Samus in her Zero Suit).

This is actually a pretty big deal to me. I started playing Prime 2 on the GameCube in (I believe) late 2010, and played EXTREMELY sporadically over the next year or so, getting less than halfway through. Then in summer of last year, I picked up the trilogy version at GameStop, and decided to start the trilogy anew. Some of you probably remember my posts about my progress in both Metroid Prime 1 and 2. It was maybe September or October when I started this playthrough of Prime 2, and I'm just now finishing it in May.

So here's to Metroid Prime 2, two and a half years in the making. And damn, was it worth it. 

Up next, is finishing off my trudge through Sonic 06 (I beat Sonic's story, and am roughly 75% through each of Shadow and Silver's stories, so I'm getting close). Also, I need to pick up Tomb Raider, which I love but haven't touched in over a month, for some reason. I'm more than halfway through, I think.

Afterward, I'm debating whether I want to finish Super Mario Galaxy and Zelda 1, or finally rip open my sealed copy of Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## weavile001 (May 19, 2013)

Hell yeah!.
finished the 3 seconds mode of half minute hero super mega neo climax ultimate boy.


----------



## Flood (May 19, 2013)

Finished up papers please beta. Pretty addicting game will have to go back and play it now that I know the controls better.


----------



## astrangeone (May 19, 2013)

Finally graduated to HR 2 in MH3U.  I hate fighting in water, but that Lagi had just carted me twice, and I grabbed was down to my last six mega potions.  The beast limps it`s way to the cave area, after I lop off it`s tail, and I manage to finish it there.  That was way too difficult.  (Now I can finally kill a different variety of monsters and finally upgrade my rustshard weapons.)


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

I... I did it. I finally beat Sonic '06, in all its broken, convulted, glitchy glory.

I'm speechless. I have no idea what to say. I'd like to thank all my family and friends and fellow Tempers for this grand accomplishment.

On to Tomb Raider, tomorrow!


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

My little brother recently started doing some anger management therapy, and Video Games really soothe him and keep him calm. 
One of his favorite games is Runescape, so I started playing it again so that I could bond with him a little more and build a better relationship with him~

I'm using an old account from forever ago, picked up a membership, and got back into it (I'm actually kind of enjoying it)
I've been doing some powerfishing (basically I just watch tv, glance over and drop fish when my inv fills up. It's really easy to now with the Hotkey option they implemented.)
And I did some Dragon Slaying~
Probably gonna level up my slayer next, and maybe do some PKing with my little brother. 
I normally keep the laptop next to him and pull up a chair and just talk while we play. 

Sorry if I kind of made it a blog post, but I feel like I accomplished gaming and bonding today ^.^


----------



## Isaac (May 20, 2013)

I beat Catherine and got almost half the achievements on xbox.


----------



## jumpman1229 (May 20, 2013)

Today I downloaded the Team Plasma Level 100 Deoxys on Black 2 and also played some Uncharted 3 multiplayer


----------



## weavile001 (May 20, 2013)

ZOMG , I.Started playing.metro.last light!!!
its.awesome!!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> My little brother recently started doing some anger management therapy, and Video Games really soothe him and keep him calm.
> One of his favorite games is Runescape, so I started playing it again so that I could bond with him a little more and build a better relationship with him~
> 
> I'm using an old account from forever ago, picked up a membership, and got back into it (I'm actually kind of enjoying it)
> ...


I'm the same way with games. I don't have anger issues, but I struggle a lot with stress and anxiety, and video games definitely help keep me in check.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 20, 2013)

Beat Pokemon Emerald, after porting my Pokemon (all the ones I caught) into Heart gold then used Pokesav to migrate them into Platinum since I am playing them in generation order. I would have ported my Leafy Green Stuff but alas its a pirate and doesn't work with HG

Emerald was kinda "meh" to me a few cool bits but otherwise :/ Just started platinum now


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 23, 2013)

I beat Tomb Raider (2013) earlier this evening. The game is flat out incredible, and the best current-gen game that I've played in a long, long time.



Spoiler: Finale Spoiler



Seriously, that ending was badass. Especially the part in the finale when Lara pulls out the double pistols, just like classic Lara Croft in the older games. Seriously, I didn't even care for the older games, and it still blew me away. Easily one of the most awesome finales I've seen in a while, even if the final battle wasn't much more than a series of cinematic quicktime events (since there was a "classic" final boss type deal right before it, that didn't bother me).


----------



## jumpman1229 (May 23, 2013)

Played Soulcalibur on Dreamcast and played some Yoshi's Island on my SNES


----------



## Flood (May 23, 2013)

Played GTA4. Getting hooked on it. Got to the part where I blow up a helicopter over the water.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 23, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> played some Yoshi's Island on my SNES


Yoshi's Island is my favorite side scrolling Mario game ever (if you can count it as a Mario game)


----------



## medoli900 (May 24, 2013)

I just beat Nyna with Donnel (lvl 3)...with a minature lance.

For those who don't know Fire Emblem Awakening,Nyna is part of a bonus team.For her stat:http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Nyna
Donnel is the weakest unit (aside his luck) at low level.At lvl 3,mine have:6 str,4 skill,4 speed,13 lck,0 res.With the minature lance (MT 1),he does 7 dmg-ennemy def.

So i was in battle,i lowered her health with "MyUnit" (Raistlin,if anyone were wondering) and Miriel.I thought Donnel was safe,but i miscalculated (like always).I was prepared to soft reset,then Nyna miss her attack.I was like:"Ok,he survive here,but he will not for long...".But then,he put a critical hit with the minature lance,doing 15 dmg and killing her.He upped a whole lvl (from lvl 3 xp 98 to lvl 4 xp 98).Then i thought he will be killed by the 2 archer,but Stahl protected him from 1 archer,saving him from death.The luckiest unit indeed.


----------



## Flood (May 24, 2013)

Robbed my first bank in GTA4. I have no idea if this game is close to ending.


----------



## weavile001 (May 25, 2013)

reached the kitchen in RE: revelations for PC.


----------



## astrangeone (May 25, 2013)

Playing more of MH3U, and ended up finishing my lower rank Rathalos armour.  (Thank you, Mr. Dragon for dropping two plates!)  I can't wait to see the higher rank armour.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 25, 2013)

Since I finished off 3 of the biggest games in my backlog recently (Metroid Prime 2, Tomb Raider, and Sonic 06), I rewarded myself by finally tearing open my sealed copy of Bioshock Infinite. I played for about 2 and a half hours 



Spoiler



up until the point where you help Elizabeth escape her tower prison


. I'm doing it on hard mode with the PS Move controls, and I absolutely love it so far.


----------



## Chary (May 25, 2013)

Sped run Pokemon Fire Red in 5 hours, and beat Sonic 1 on the iPad.


----------



## chavosaur (May 25, 2013)

Been playing metroid Fusion recently on my DSTWO. 
Loving it so far, can't believe I'd never played it before. 
Recently got my extended beam or whatever it's called, and shut off the boiler that you only had 6 mins to do ^o^


----------



## weavile001 (May 25, 2013)

well....
completed 9 chapters in HMHSMNCUB´s princess and evil lord mode,
got through the mines with chris in RE: revelations.
reached the police department in bioshock infinite.
completed 4 episodes in call of juarez: gunslinger.


----------



## macmanhigh (May 25, 2013)

Finally started Deus Ex on PS3
Also DL'ed Dust 514 on PS3 after hearing mostly good things bout it
Finshed MGS 3:SE HD Collection on Vita going for platinum for this and MGS 2 HD


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 25, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Been playing metroid Fusion recently on my DSTWO.
> Loving it so far, can't believe I'd never played it before.
> Recently got my extended beam or whatever it's called, and shut off the boiler that you only had 6 mins to do ^o^


Fusion was my first Metroid game. In hindsight, it's a bit linear, but I still love it, and have played and sped run it far more than any other Metroid game (literally close to 30 times). ^.^


----------



## YayMii (May 26, 2013)

I got back into playing League of Legends seriously, went on a winning spree in my remaining placement matches in ranked. Too bad my earlier placement matches (several months ago) were all losses, so I was still put into Bronze.

I also played DDR for the first time in ages, haven't sweated this much ever (I think I was still sweating nearly an hour after I stopped). 
Kinda unrelated to this thread, but water bottles at the arcade I went to were super expensive ($3.50), so I resorted to drinking tapwater in their bathroom. The tapwater where I live is among the cleanest (and arguably the best-tasting) in Canada, so I wouldn't really worry about any health issues.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 26, 2013)

It's been a while I posted here so lets see what I did the last few weeks:

-Bought Luigi's Mansion 2 and Pokémon Mystery Dungeon 3DS for that free game action from Nintendo (3rd game is going to be animal crossing)

-Got some secondhand games for my collection from a local game store and a secondhand market:
For GB: Tennis (I thought it was Mario Tennis, but I was wrong... Only 2 bucks so no big deal)
For GBA: Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga, The Urbz, Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3
For DS: Orcs and Elves, From the Abyss, Lunar Knights, Last Window, Megaman Battle Network 5: Double Team
For PSP: FF Tactics: War of the Lions, Dissidia 012 (collectors edition)
So yeah I used a lot of money in the span of 1 week. About 160 euros.

-Finished first mansion in Luigi's Mansion 2

-Finished first story part (Gurdur) of Pokémon Mystery Dungeon and found the game quite dull.
Seriously, the graphics are great and super cute (words from my sister mind, but I kinda agree) but it pisses me of that they took the mechanics that you get hungry out of the game, the NPC sidekicks are dumb as shit and I think the story is going to be quite dull and short (it's just you building a 'paradise' and there is no mention of guilds like in the previous games). It's also dead easy, in the previous games you had to replay dungeons before you could defeat a boss and now it looks like you can breeze through the game.
Could have been a perfect game if it had those graphics, but the story and mechanisms of the previous games.

-Got to Chapter 4 of Lunar Knights and can't quite defeat Baron Stoker


----------



## medoli900 (May 26, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> It's been a while I posted here so lets see what I did the last few weeks:-Bought Luigi's Mansion 2 and Pokémon Mystery Dungeon 3DS for that free game action from Nintendo (3rd game is going to be animal crossing)


Hummm...The 3DS XL promotion wasn't only for:SM3D,SF3D,AA:LFE,CTR and PL:MM?


----------



## DragorianSword (May 26, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> Hummm...The 3DS XL promotion wasn't only for:SM3D,SF3D,AA:LFE,CTR and PL:MM?


I think you're talking about another promotion.
I'm talking about this one: http://www.vg247.com/2013/04/22/get-a-free-3ds-game-with-nintendos-so-many-games-promotion/


----------



## Harumyne (May 26, 2013)

Become able to beat most insane songs on osu! with hidden!


----------



## medoli900 (May 27, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> I think you're talking about another promotion.
> I'm talking about this one: http://www.vg247.com/2013/04/22/get-a-free-3ds-game-with-nintendos-so-many-games-promotion/


 
And does the already registered games count?

Edit: Oh,its european only >.>
I hope the USA/Canada will have it too...


----------



## Arras (May 27, 2013)

Got to about chapter 15 in Fire Emblem, awesome game. I wasn't expecting I'd enjoy it this much <3


----------



## Qtis (May 27, 2013)

Started bashing my head in the wall with some of the new AC3 features. While the game is interesting, I'm a bit disappointed about the fact that the game isn't fully in english. The cultural aspect of the original native American languages is interesting, why did they keep the Renaissance period in English (apart from a few Italian words here and there)?


----------



## weavile001 (May 27, 2013)

Reached chapter 3 on RE:Revelations


----------



## chavosaur (May 27, 2013)

Been playing metroid prime trilogy (been on a metro is kick lately)
Just got the super missiles. Loving it so far~


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Been playing metroid prime trilogy (been on a metro is kick lately)
> Just got the super missiles. Loving it so far~


The super missiles in the first one, you mean?


----------



## chavosaur (May 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> The super missiles in the first one, you mean?


Yes, out of Phanandria Drifts ^o^
Gonna be playing all 3 in order. 
While playing metroid fusion when I'm not at home


----------



## Gabbynaruto (May 27, 2013)

Got to the final boss in Resident Evil: Revelations HD. Using a gamepad. Now why is this an achievement? Cause I only managed to beat RE4 with a gamepad (referring to games without auto-targeting - I also finished Dark Souls twice), and only use it to play F1 2012 (or racing games), and I overall suck at aiming. This game made it look easy though, I barely died. Also, awesome game, started it yesterday evening, barely could put the gamepad down today.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 27, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Been playing metroid prime trilogy (been on a metro is kick lately)
> Just got the super missiles. Loving it so far~


I just beat Prime 2 in the trilogy about a week or two ago (as you may know, from this thread). I'm probably going to play Prime 3 after beating Bioshock infinite. I can't wait!

Anyway, last night my girlfriend and I did a 100% co-op run of Great Cave Offensive in Kirby Super Star on Kirby's Dream Collection. Took us about 2 and a half hours to collect all the treasures, and we had a blast.

I also played a couple more hours of Bioshock infinite, up until the point



Spoiler



when Elizabeth knocks you out, lol


, and I'll probably play some more later today.


----------



## weavile001 (May 27, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Got to the final boss in Resident Evil: Revelations HD. Using a gamepad. Now why is this an achievement? Cause I only managed to beat RE4 with a gamepad (referring to games without auto-targeting - I also finished Dark Souls twice), and only use it to play F1 2012 (or racing games), and I overall suck at aiming. This game made it look easy though, I barely died. Also, awesome game, started it yesterday evening, barely could put the gamepad down today.


 
the game is short???
i´m at the CH3 beginning


----------



## chavosaur (May 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> the game is short???
> i´m at the CH3 beginning


It's not all that long no. Raid mode gives it a much more extended game time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> the game is short???
> i´m at the CH3 beginning


Well it is originally a handheld title, after all


----------



## Sychophantom (May 27, 2013)

Finished a replay of Batman: Arkham Asylum, and now a replay of Batman: Arkham City.

I think I punched a Joker Thug in the ass and knocked his wig off.


----------



## weavile001 (May 27, 2013)

Sychophantom said:


> Finished a replay of Batman: Arkham Asylum, and now a replay of Batman: Arkham City.
> 
> I think I punched a Joker Thug in the ass and knocked his wig off.


 
Fuck logic.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (May 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> the game is short???
> i´m at the CH3 beginning


 
Yeah, my save shows 7 hours 28 minutes of gameplay right before the last boss. It's not that long, but it's enjoyable.


----------



## Flood (May 27, 2013)

Chary said:


> Sped run Pokemon Fire Red in 5 hours, and beat Sonic 1 on the iPad.


What did you go up to on the speed tun. Just the main story?
Did you use the games clock as your timer?
Thinking of doing a speed run.


----------



## Chary (May 27, 2013)

Flood said:


> What did you go up to on the speed tun. Just the main story?
> Did you use the games clock as your timer?
> Thinking of doing a speed run.


 
I ended it at the first time against the E4. I used the in-game clock to time myself. (My final time was the one displayed at the induction into Hall of Fame.) My advice is, is that in a speed run, LT. Surge's gym can be a HUGE time-waster (switch puzzle), when trying to go as fast as you can.


----------



## weavile001 (May 28, 2013)

got past the tower thing with jill´s partner in RE revelations, and thank god this game has action break-ins.


----------



## astrangeone (May 28, 2013)

Finally opened up high rank village quests.  Dang, that Purple Ludroth has a huge amount of health!  (I was wearing Rathalos low rank armour, and had the Djinn+ sword and shield combo.)  It was brutal.  I kept getting poisoned and kept getting my ass handed to me.  (I was also carrying a whole bunch of herbal medicines and antidotes.)


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

Got the regal ring in Zelda spirit tracks. Good grief the like likes are cheap in this game.


----------



## jumpman1229 (May 28, 2013)

Been playing some Yoshi Topsy Turvy on my GB Micro lately. I actually like the game quite a bit, I don't believe it's as bad as everyone says


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> Been playing some Yoshi Topsy Turvy on my GB Micro lately. I actually like the game quite a bit, I don't believe it's as bad as everyone says


Does that game actually work on a micro and SP? I thought it only worked with a top cartridge loader because of the tilt


----------



## DragorianSword (May 28, 2013)

Started Persona for PSP yesterday, because I finished Persona 4 Golden a few weeks ago.
I can understand why the critic scores are bad. Outdated PS1 graphics, not a lot of details on the main characters, they are just there and have no background story.
I also don't think the encounter rate is absurdly high like they say it is. It's about the same as in pokémon games I think.
Controls require some getting used to and there is no explanation at all how to get the spell cards.
But overal I have to say I quite enjoy the game.


----------



## gameshark (May 28, 2013)

finished Sega Rally for the psp with cool cheats


----------



## Krestent (May 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Does that game actually work on a micro and SP? I thought it only worked with a top cartridge loader because of the tilt


 
I know for a fact that it worked on my DS Phat when I had one.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

Krestent said:


> I know for a fact that it worked on my DS Phat when I had one.


Cool! Maybe I'll check it out, then. Have always wanted to, but didn't want to play on the original GBA's unlit screen.


----------



## Septimo (May 28, 2013)

This isn't what I accomplished today, but rather what I accomplished just recently.

I actually _finished_ Far Cry 3 and E.X. Troopers.

This is a big achievement for me, and a satisfying one at that, because I hadn't completed a single game in years. I've been on somewhat of a gaming drought these past years. It wasn't so much the games, but the drive or motivation that kept me from actually finishing what I started. Don't get me wrong, I did _play_ games, but that's all I ever really did. I wanted something more. I guess I slowly started growing out of games and even lost a lot of interest in them fairly quickly, but when I started Far Cry 3, it felt different. For the first time in years I actually felt eager to play a game, and it was a really satisfying feeling.

My real accomplishment, though, came when I completed E.X. Troopers. I wondered if my experience with Far Cry 3 was just some fluke, but after completing E.X. Troopers, I knew I was _back_. It felt great. I put in about 25 hours into E.X. Troopers in about a week, and that's really unheard of for me. I was honestly surprised when I looked at the rising playtime every time it automatically saved between missions. And I'm not done with the game, either. I'm actually looking forward to replaying every single mission to complete the challenge rules and just complete everything the game has to offer. I already started, actually. I'm now over 28 hours into E.X. Troopers and with many more in sight.

It wasn't just completing these games that was satisfying for me, but rather the real sense of accomplishment I got from doing so. I feel like I found something that I lost years ago. Now I'm looking at my copy of Kid Icarus that I started like a year ago with renewed eagerness.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

Septimo said:


> This isn't what I accomplished today, but rather what I accomplished just recently.
> 
> I actually _finished_ Far Cry 3 and E.X. Troopers.
> 
> ...


Just reading this post here got me really excited because I had an experience like that sometime just this past fall. As a fellow gamer, I truly congratulate you. Keep it up!


----------



## Septimo (May 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Just reading this post here got me really excited because I had an experience like that sometime just this past fall. As a fellow gamer, I truly congratulate you. Keep it up!


 
Hey, thanks! I'm glad someone relates and I'm looking forward to gaming!


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (May 28, 2013)

Decided to play through and finish Blazblue continuum shift II (including the true story) on the 3ds 'cause i was looking at too much chronophantasma


----------



## jumpman1229 (May 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Does that game actually work on a micro and SP? I thought it only worked with a top cartridge loader because of the tilt


 
It sure does! Actually when you first turn on the game, it presents with the options below in the picture. The Micro isn't one of the options on it, but if you select the SP/DS option, then it works just fine. The tilt sensor is actually located on the motherboard of the game.


----------



## weavile001 (May 29, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> It sure does! Actually when you first turn on the game, it presents with the options below in the picture. The Micro isn't one of the options on it, but if you select the SP/DS option, then it works just fine. The tilt sensor is actually located on the motherboard of the game.


 

wow, awesome!, i never knew this...


----------



## kehkou (May 29, 2013)

Finally finished Skyward sword! On to Majora's Mask!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 29, 2013)

Played Mass Effect (the trilogy version, on PS3). I'd never played the game before, and I'm mostly doing it because a friend of mine loves the series, and I like to support him.  Honestly, I played yesterday, and I felt like I was trudging, but after the first mission, the story really starts to pick up and keep me engaged, even when the gameplay is just "perform fetch quest A, with sub-fetch quests A, B, C, and D!"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 29, 2013)

I beat Ys Seven last night. I've also made some more strides in Persona 4. I've defeated Naoto's Shadow and _he's _now on my team. Planning on reaching the next dungeon tonight. I also plan on completing Strange Journey tonight. I got to Sector Fornax in SJ but I dropped awhile back cuz RL. So I'm planning on finishing it. I think I'm on the Law Route currently but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 29, 2013)

finished Klonoa: Empire of Dreams on my gb micro and just started Sigma Star Saga and Klonoa 2 gba(can't remember the title).
and my ps3 is starting to collect dust now that i picked up my gb micro again.
and probably all my other games on steam will pickup some dust(digital games can??) because of Alan Wake.


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (May 29, 2013)

i tried to make a mecha in kerbin orbit in KSP and failed.
Proceeded to relive childhood memories in the form of Rogue Galaxy.


----------



## weavile001 (May 30, 2013)

reached chapter 4 on RE : Revelations.


----------



## chavosaur (May 30, 2013)

Started Playing Oddworld Abe's Oddysee on my PSP (Oddworld is my freaking FAVORITE franchise of all time) 
Not to far in, just cleared the first secret area.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 30, 2013)

Beat another major section in Bioshock Infinite. 



Spoiler



Sheesh, the handyman boss fight at the end of the Vox Populi revolution segment was tough, on hard mode. I spent almost an hour trying to beat him. And poor Elizabeth totally fell prey to the TV trope known as "reluctant fanservice," didn't she?


----------



## kristianity77 (May 30, 2013)

the full 1000GS on Megadrive Ultimate collection on the 360.  My first ever 1000 gamerscore, in about 7 years of trying lol (no, i didnt succumb to Avatar!)


----------



## medoli900 (May 30, 2013)

All criticaled 3-4 music in FF Theatrhythm.I'm not couting the 9-10 ones where i got only 1 great that break my 100% critical tough >.>


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (May 31, 2013)

I finished Red Steel 2. 

You can tell if it was a good game based on the love/hate feeling after beating it. A sense of accomplishment, but not quite ready to be done.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 2, 2013)

Just finished Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon. I need to replay it sometime for 100% completion. LOL.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 2, 2013)

Read up a ton of video game company court battles (good stuff)!
Fought off an alien swarm in...LoZ: Majora's Mask.


----------



## Flood (Jun 3, 2013)

Chary said:


> I ended it at the first time against the E4. I used the in-game clock to time myself. (My final time was the one displayed at the induction into Hall of Fame.) My advice is, is that in a speed run, LT. Surge's gym can be a HUGE time-waster (switch puzzle), when trying to go as fast as you can.


Thanks for the tips. Yea Surge's gym is annoying even if you aren't doing a speed run.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 3, 2013)

Got Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D and beat the first boss in the Jungle map. It's such a fun game :3


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2013)

I glitched Twilight Princess today! Feels good to know that you can just use a special attack on a certain wall and there goes all the boundaries.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2013)

After nearly 12 years, and playing it on a PSP this time, I finally completed Crash Bandicoot 1. I had never completely finished it when I was younger, but today I finally got through the whole thing. And it really holds its frustration level after all these years XD
TIME FOR CRASH 2!!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2013)

I beat Far Cry 3. And the credits are taking fucking ages...


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 4, 2013)

emigre said:


> I beat Far Cry 3. And the credits are taking fucking ages...


 
what were your last weapons?


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> what were your last weapons?


 

RPGs. And a shotgun.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 4, 2013)

Playing Banjo Kazooie all over again. Never actually beat it when I was a child. I'm currently on the Bubble Gloop Swamp level.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 5, 2013)

Beat Project X Demo.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 5, 2013)

being virtue's last reward one of the games free this month on psplus i started playing nine hours nine persons nine doors on my dsi, played a little today on my lunch break at work on my 3ds, ds compatibility mode looks very antialiased on 3d objects and from a distance the pixel art don't look screwed but I still prefer using my dsi for pixel perfect gaming.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2013)

I beat Bioshock Infinite yesterday. Freaking amazing game, and the ending was just killer. Seriously, this is one of those games where you just can't spoil it for yourself without playing it, or the whole game is basically ruined. You have to really take in the story in real time as you play to really get the immersion of the experience.

I then proceeded to start Metroid Prime 3. I'm less than 90 minutes into it, but so far, it's loads better than the first two. It's still Metroid Prime, but it feels like they tried to put a dash of Halo in it, with the pacing and style of the combat, and the objectives. Really, really cool.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 5, 2013)

Playing some Minecraft right now. Also plan on pre-ordering the Last of Us at Gamestop sometime this week since I have $50 giftcard


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 5, 2013)

I blew up Megaton. For the 12th time in a row.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 6, 2013)

Just beat Donkey Kong Country Returns for the Wii. Fuck the last world was hard. Got all the temple emeralds too.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 6, 2013)

Grabbed the Grapple Lasso and map for the first main planet (i forget the name) in Metroid Prime 3. I also beat the Fire Temple and accomplished some side quests in Zelda: Spirit Tracks. I'll probably do more side quests before returning to the Spirit Tower for (what I believe is) the final time.


----------



## Dhampir (Jun 6, 2013)

held the whip button down forever in castlevania cotm and got a couple levels from the snakes at the beginning of the game. i like grinding levels first to enjoy castlevania.

playing on gb micro and actual cart.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 7, 2013)

defeated the first boss of Remember Me.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jun 7, 2013)

Finished lucius on steam


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 7, 2013)

Facing the Elite Four right now for the 22nd time on my Emerald


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 8, 2013)

Beat Rundas in Metroid Prime 3. Also, I beat Zelda: Spirit Tracks.

Holy balls, Spirit Tracks had the most epic finale of any Zelda game I've beaten. The music, setting, and challenge were just perfect, and the game overall was a welcome change. For the first time in a long time, a Zelda game truly surprised me with the pacing and dungeons, and kept me guessing what was going to happen, rather than just "lol, 3 dungeons, plot twist, another set amount of dungeons, final boss."


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 9, 2013)

Was offline for a few days do I'll sum it up
(WED): Beat Mother 3 for the first time! Loved that ending!
(THUR): Started play Animal Crossing Wild World & Ace Attorney: Phoenix Wright OMG I wish I knew what I was missing out on with AA!


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 9, 2013)

i didn´t played any games today, i left my games in brazil,only my Note´ came, i tried to play some COD BO2 online but the french guys are very bad , i´m disapointed....


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 9, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Was offline for a few days do I'll sum it up
> (WED): Beat Mother 3 for the first time! Loved that ending!
> (THUR): Started play Animal Crossing Wild World & Ace Attorney: Phoenix Wright OMG I wish I knew what I was missing out on with AA!



How did you play it? The fan translation rom on an emulator?


----------



## Plstic (Jun 9, 2013)

I started playing Persona 3 FES and started my 10th play through of Tony Hawk's American Wasteland.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 9, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> How did you play it? The fan translation rom on an emulator?


 
Fan translation on my EZ-Flash IV, actually. I'll import a Japanese copy, eventually.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 9, 2013)

Just beat Sleeping Dogs from PS+. Great game. Story was a little bit weird, would have been nice to keep a relationship in the game, don't know why they only let you do one night stands.

Moving onto the next game, perhaps finishing up Fire Emblem.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 9, 2013)

Continue Wind Waker after many months. Just beat Forbidden Woods.

Amazing game.


----------



## Bake (Jun 9, 2013)

Managed to beat the 5 Judges in FF XII IZJS. Man, that is one of the harder feats you can accomplish in FF games.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 9, 2013)

Bake said:


> Managed to beat the 5 Judges in FF XII IZJS. Man, that is one of the harder feats you can accomplish in FF games.


 

that hard?

normal version was a joke, a big joke


----------



## Bake (Jun 9, 2013)

natkoden said:


> that hard?
> 
> normal version was a joke, a big joke


 
I'm talking about Trial Mode. Trial stage 100.



Spoiler


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 9, 2013)

Made my town in ACNL, been catching fish all day.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 9, 2013)

I started replaying Bastion so Steam friends would stop telling me how awesome it is and how I should play it (first time I beat it was on a standalone version so its not registered in my Steam library)


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2013)

Got me a new Logitech F310 controller for my PC.  You know, the one that has the Dinput/Xinput switch on it so it works with old and new PC games? Looks like a Playstation controller but retains all (though slightly re-arranged) functionality of the X-Box controller. They sell them at Best Buy for like $25. It's a wired controller.  The d-pad ain't the greatest, but it's very durable otherwise and it works fine to play ALL PC games that allow a controller.  At least, I haven't found any games it doesn't work with.  Just flip the switch.

I actually already had one for years now, but I bought another as a backup for the first one. The new one will become the primary and the old one the secondary. Plus, I can play (my version of) multiplayer with friends.  Hand them controller 2.

Would love to find a brick-and-mortar store to get the F510.  That one also has the rattle motors in it, and is still a wired controller

They also make an F710 that is wireless AND has the rattle motors. My brother has one.  But I play a lot of shmups and many of those force you to wail on the button.  Lag in wireless controllers becomes VERY noticeable in those occasions, so I don't use them.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 9, 2013)

finished chapter 4 of RE revelations.
that Rachel bitch made me unload all my guns on her ;o;


----------



## Satangel (Jun 9, 2013)

Helped my friend take his first steps in League of Legends! A new Summoner is born....


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 10, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Fan translation on my EZ-Flash IV, actually. I'll import a Japanese copy, eventually.


 
Ahhh.. Still trying to get my hands on an EZ-Flash IV to play Mother 3 as well as the English translation rom of Mother 1


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 11, 2013)

Exams going on right now, so can't get much gaming done.
Got a little further in Persona for PSP (through the forest). Starting to see why it only scored 5/10 on gamespot.
Repetitive fights, no character development and sometimes you get defeated randomly because the enemy keeps charming you or some other crap.

Also played more Pokémon Mystery Dungeon 3DS and got to the Great Glacier (or whatever it's called)
They really screwed up the mystery dungeon series with this one...
Why can't you take on multiple jobs at once!!!


----------



## ii-c-going (Jun 12, 2013)

Today I found my psp-charger again after about 4 months... So now i can get back to that emulator/retro goodness again..
Quite an accomplishment eh?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 13, 2013)

This was a few days ago, sunday I think, but I beat Mortal Kombat 9. Fuck the last boss pissed me off. Teleport + Kick ftw! I also really hated the 2 on 1 fights, or 3 on 1 fights when you were raiden.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 13, 2013)

Beat the second boss in Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D. Such a cute bunch of crabs.


----------



## Kurly (Jun 13, 2013)

Finally beat Death Label mode on Ketsui @[email protected] 
Now only Doom mode remains..


----------



## Arras (Jun 13, 2013)

I wanted to see if I still got it. Apparently I do. (This was my first attempt)
(https://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/544332, awesome game, play it now)


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 13, 2013)

Got another triforce shard on Wind Waker (only me second one. I kinda wanna finish the original game by the time the remake comes out.)


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jun 15, 2013)

Just finished main story mode on Metal Gear Rising Revengeance; I have to say I was impressed by it (especially by the music...it was absolutely AWESOME) although the stealth parts of the game never really grew on me (I'm a hack-n-slash fan after all).

Edit: Gonna move on to the DLC missions now...Apparently it allows you to play as kickass sam and then as the talking dog.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> Ahhh.. Still trying to get my hands on an EZ-Flash IV to play Mother 3 as well as the English translation rom of Mother 1


 
there are plenty of option to play Gameboy Advance games these days, the Revo K101 is awesome for playing Gameboy Advance games.

and the new GCW Zero handheld should have Gameboy Advance emulator.

even the good ol PSP has a really good Gameboy Advance emulator.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 17, 2013)

obtained every single trophy in Gravity Rush even the dlc ones, the challenges of the rift plane are very tough


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 17, 2013)

superspudz2000 said:


> there are plenty of option to play Gameboy Advance games these days, the Revo K101 is awesome for playing Gameboy Advance games.
> 
> and the new GCW Zero handheld should have Gameboy Advance emulator.
> 
> even the good ol PSP has a really good Gameboy Advance emulator.


 
but you can't compare the experience of playing on an actual gba with emulators, there is always a flaw with emulators, and the Ez-Flash IV is worth it, I have it and also have a psp go and a dstwo, Ez-Flash IV wins all day every day.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 17, 2013)

I started playing pokemon brown. I just beat Karpman and I'm grinding all my pokemans levels.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 17, 2013)

im under your be said:


> I started playing pokemon brown. I just beat Karpman and I'm grinding all my pokemans levels.


That was one of my favorite Pokemon ROM hacks!!!
If I wasn't playing AC all the time lately I'd totally play it again


----------



## Plstic (Jun 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> That was one of my favorite Pokemon ROM hacks!!!
> If I wasn't playing AC all the time lately I'd totally play it again


I agree, it's probably one of the most well done hacks I've ever played. I can't wait till prism is done


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> That was one of my favorite Pokemon ROM hacks!!!
> If I wasn't playing AC all the time lately I'd totally play it again





im under your be said:


> I agree, it's probably one of the most well done hacks I've ever played. I can't wait till prism is done


Off topic, I know, but what's different about the hack compared to the original? Is it a completely new quest, or just the original but with some changes?

Anyway, on topic, I acquired the hyper missile in Metroid Prime 3. I also finally reacquired all my stolen items in Zelda: Oracle of Ages and entered the 3rd dungeon.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Off topic, I know, but what's different about the hack compared to the original? Is it a completely new quest, or just the original but with some changes?


Completely different, it's not even the same game anymore. New questline, map is completely new and non repetitive, upped difficulty, etc. it's worth a play through ^o^


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 17, 2013)

Today in gaming I....
- FINALLY saw level 12 and beyond on Silent Bomber. I know it doesn't sound like much but every copy of that game I ever owned had the same game-ending glitch that prevents a cutscene at the end of level 11 playing, thus halting all progress. Until today I considered level 12 to be mythical, but Popsloader 3.71 has shown me the way. I've been waitng for this moment since 1997. Seriously.
- I also found an eboot of Alundra that can be played beyond the exit of the mine, where all previous attempts crashed. Again, I had this back in the good old days but never finished it, so I've been waiting 15 years to get on with this too.
- Not all today's events went as well though. My trusty PS2 finally died today. Well, I say it died...it was murdered. The solder on the power button failed and it went flying off, so upon discovering that the system could not be repaired with the facilities I possess, I Falcon Punch'd it across the room then stomped repeatedly on its mangled remains. Pain in the arse really as I just spent £65 on a DVD box set and now I don't have a DVD player until Wednesday.
Now to complete my list of projects I need to finish off Alundra, the final level on Silent Bomber, the final boss of Wild Arms, and then get past that glitch on disc 2 of Legend of Dragoon. Once those are all finished my bucket list of gaming from the 90's is finally dealt with.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 18, 2013)

Completed ICO which coincidentally gave me my 2000th PSN trophy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 18, 2013)

Acquired the X-Ray visor, grapple voltage, and spider ball in Metroid Prime 3. Good grief, the boss fought to acquire the grapple voltage was so freaking awesome.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 18, 2013)

Reached the forest map in DKCR3D.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 18, 2013)

Just completed Zone 5 with Blaze on Sonic Rush. (Dam the game is hard...hardest Sonic game i have played until now.)


----------



## natkoden (Jun 18, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Got another triforce shard on Wind Waker (only me second one. I kinda wanna finish the original game by the time the remake comes out.)


 

That's the worst part of the game. Getting all charts is easy enough, but translating them, OH GAWD. You need to be rich. Only 1h aprox. to beat the game after that. Tower of ganon is really short and easy.

Meanwhile, I keep collecting stars in Super Mario Galaxy (first time playing the game, it's incredible).


----------



## Plstic (Jun 18, 2013)

Played a bunch of minecraft and learned how to wave dash in ssbm.


----------



## Chary (Jun 18, 2013)

Sinking all my time into New Leaf. At this point, it would be an accomplishment for me to not play it for a day.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been playing a crap ton of melee today dang it's addictive. I've been trying to unlock all the characters as fast as possible, it isn't going very well lol.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 18, 2013)

im under your be said:


> I've been playing a crap ton of melee today dang it's addictive. I've been trying to unlock all the characters as fast as possible, it isn't going very well lol.


This is your first time playing?

I still have my fully unlocked save data from when I was 13 or 14. I must've copied it over to at least 2 new memory cards over time to save it from failing ones, and currently on 3: one for myself, one I left at home with my siblings and their copy of the game when I moved out, and one extra backup in case anything happens to my main card.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> This is your first time playing?
> 
> I still have my fully unlocked save data from when I was 13 or 14. I must've copied it over to at least 2 new memory cards over time to save it from failing ones, and currently on 3: one for myself, one I left at home with my siblings and their copy of the game when I moved out, and one extra backup in case anything happens to my main card.


Nah, I just haven't played it in a longgg time.


----------



## Flood (Jun 19, 2013)

Started Playing Turtles in Time. Got to the part where you get sent back in time and decided to save the rest for later. I wasnt part of the 90's craze since the trilogy ended before I was even born.But was watching The AVGN videos and got sucked in. Loving the game so far.

Need to finish up WarioWorld too.

Hey since you guys are talking about Pokemon Brown do you guys know if rijon Adventures ever got finished?


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 19, 2013)

Started playing The Last Story, and what A F****** Amazing game!
reached chapter 7 on RE: Revelations.
Reached Episode 4 on Call Of Juarez; Gunslinger.
 and Started playing Monster Hunter Tri Ultimate for Wii u.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 19, 2013)

Flood said:


> Hey since you guys are talking about Pokemon Brown do you guys know if rijon Adventures ever got finished?


I don't think it ever did unfortunately, I remember reading a while back that the project was abandoned. I could google and double check but I'm pretty sure it's not in action anymore.


----------



## Flood (Jun 19, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I don't think it ever did unfortunately, I remember reading a while back that the project was abandoned. I could google and double check but I'm pretty sure it's not in action anymore.


Yea i read the same thing but I just wanted to double check. Oh well It had alot of potential.


----------



## Arras (Jun 20, 2013)

I finished 1000 Amps 100%, which is not something I do to many games. It's neat little game. Not without its flaws, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 20, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Started playing The Last Story, and what A F****** Amazing game!


 
that game is stellar!! I want to play the newgame+ but also want it ported to PSVita so I can play anywere and with better graphics, the wii classic controller is highly recomended, if is a pro better, ZL and/or ZR are used constantly.
also a few weeks ago I finished all the possible routes in Nine Persons, Nine Hours, Nine Doors and now I'm waiting for my copy of Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward on 3DS.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 21, 2013)

Reached a town Full of traps on The Last Of Us.F****** Clickers......


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 21, 2013)

Played hide and seek with Jiehfeing and Gamerzhell on animal crossing, only took us like a half an hour to find Jieh -.-


----------



## Satangel (Jun 21, 2013)

Noobed around in BF3, got a flatout disgusting score of 11/39 or so in a 1000 tickets Caspian Border. I'm really really bad at this game, it's so different from other shooters (where I usually have good scores and good performances). Doesn't help my PC can barely manage it.

It's good fun though, and soooooooo much content


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 21, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> that game is stellar!! I want to play the newgame+ but also want it ported to PSVita so I can play anywere and with better graphics, the wii classic controller is highly recomended, if is a pro better, ZL and/or ZR are used constantly.
> also a few weeks ago I finished all the possible routes in Nine Persons, Nine Hours, Nine Doors and now I'm waiting for my copy of Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward on 3DS.


The Last Story was a Nintendo-published title, so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bought FEZ some hours ago and i already understand ¼-½ of the native language!


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 22, 2013)

I picked up Batman Arkham City GOTY edition for 10$ off amazon~
Having fun with it, I was getting a little irritated yesterday though. I would keep running off to trace the jokers signal, and a phone would always go off when I got close. And of course it would be Zsasz, and I'd have to run off in the COMPLETE OPPOSITE direction to find the phone he was calling from before he killed someone -.-


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2013)

I bought a gaem which reinforces the weeaboo accusations I receive.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 22, 2013)

Started playing Grid 2 and beat thd first 3 races, and I have to say, it's not as good as I had hoped.


----------



## ilman (Jun 22, 2013)

emigre said:


> I bought a gaem which reinforces the weeaboo accusations I receive.


 
Which gaem?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2013)

ilman said:


> Which gaem?


Super Weaboo 64 DS.


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Super Weaboo 64 DS.


 

Like I'd buy a DS gaem knowing the Sony fanboi I am.

Here's a clue, the gaem I bought is part of a certain series I'm a huge fan of.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 24, 2013)

Got all treasures/mysteries in Uncharted Golden Abyss.
Took me a while.
Could go for all the trophies but seeing I get creamed constantly on hard mode in certain parts, I doubt I'll ever be able to do it in Crushing Mode, so all trophies would be impossible.


----------



## macmanhigh (Jun 24, 2013)

Played Saints Row 3 got "Ow My Balls" Trophy hehehe


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 24, 2013)

I beat Metroid Prime 3 just now... Finally beat the whole Prime Trilogy, 4 years in the making! And boy was it grand.

A long while from now, I think I'll go back and replay them all on the unlocked harder difficulties.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jun 24, 2013)

Lets see well Ill have to summerise from my internet down time also

Finished:

Pokemon Emerald
Super House of Dead Ninja's http://steamcommunity.com/id/KouenHasuki/stats/appid/224820/achievements

And...

100%ed Lucius today http://steamcommunity.com/id/KouenHasuki/stats/Lucius?tab=achievements


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 24, 2013)

Started PMD Gates to Infinity and beat the first little dungeon. Damn that's fun. Now I just have to hurry up and finish Donkey Kong so I can continue.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Noobed around in BF3, got a flatout disgusting score of 11/39 or so in a 1000 tickets Caspian Border. I'm really really bad at this game, it's so different from other shooters (where I usually have good scores and good performances). Doesn't help my PC can barely manage it.
> 
> It's good fun though, and soooooooo much content


Welp, got a whopping 13-0 score now, and we won the game after that. Flawless :o
The way I did it isn't worth telling though  But hey, fun fun fun game, really impressed by the level designs too :o Damavand Peak is absolutely sick


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 24, 2013)

Beat Newer Mario Bros today, wow some of those world 8 levels made me so . But overall its one of the nicest mods I've seen. Doubt I'll be going for all the star coins.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 25, 2013)

Reached Antrax in Arc Rise Fantasia.
reached chapter 6 on The Last Story.


----------



## jargus (Jun 25, 2013)

I finished Persona 4 Arena. I've been on that game since Christmas. My usual principle is to focus on just one game at a tiome for system. Because I was so busy for much of the year, it took a long time to get around to finishing just that. After that I resumed trying 100% No More Heroes (just a few trading cards left now) and making new progress in Tales of Vesperia, a game I haven't touched since October. With summer here I can finally start clearing out my backlog! I'm trying to finish up FE Awakening (on Ch 21 now) since I'm picking up my preorder of Project x Zone tomorrow.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 25, 2013)

continued Bayonetta yesterday and finished today, I was like in the chapter 5 or so and breezed through the game with only stone trophies but 2, these 2 were silver though.
cleaning my backlog once game at a time, but I don't know with which game continue, maybe Ratchet & Clank Quest for Booty?? or finish my disc games first, DooM 3 BFG will be a good choice then.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 25, 2013)

Playing Pokemon Black 2 today after a while, i have caught a shiny Gurdurr. Now i just need train max def and sp.atk IV then let it hold everstone and trade it for some legend.


----------



## Boy12 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have beaten Doom 1 and Doom 2 in Zandronum in 1 week


----------



## Chary (Jun 25, 2013)

Did nothing but Animal Crossing. All Animal Crossing. 24/7.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 26, 2013)

Finished Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D. The stage before the last boss was hard. Burned 20 lives trying to beat it. o.o

EDIT: Just found out there's a golden temple unlock after the credits. Probably not going to even try since I need 8 orbs at 50 tokens in order to unlock it.  PMD Gates to Infinity, here I come!


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 26, 2013)

Reached chapter 5 on: Penny´s Arcade´s on the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness 4.
the game is pretty fun, and the visuals are like Final Fantasy 6


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 26, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Finished Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D. The stage before the last boss was hard. Burned 20 lives trying to beat it. o.o
> 
> EDIT: Just found out there's a golden temple unlock after the credits. Probably not going to even try since I need 8 orbs at 50 tokens in order to unlock it. PMD Gates to Infinity, here I come!


 
The Golden Temple levels are really cool, so if you didn't play the original DKCR, I would highly suggest trying to get them.

Although I feel as if a precision platformer like Donkey Kong isn't all that amazing to play on a 3DS.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 26, 2013)

I Just reached the part where you have to hunt a deer on the mountains on The Last Of Us.
I Still Can´t Believe:



Spoiler



Joel is Dead


----------



## gameshark (Jun 26, 2013)

i played Jetpack Joyride World Record bouncing to the Highest Score in history


----------



## The Riolu (Jun 26, 2013)

I made it to world 2 in NSMB 2. This is kind of a big deal because I'm a noob at Mario games hahah


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rescued Yukiko in P4G and am currently grinding to rescued Kanji


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hell yea! just finished The Last of Us, the ending was kinda strange for me, god, i thought that:



Spoiler



J was Dead for a moment XD


----------



## jargus (Jun 28, 2013)

Got to the Endgame in FE Awakening and having trouble progressing it. A bunch of sidequest chapters opened up at the same time so I'll finish all of them first to max some more of my team. In a bit of rush ti finish because I don't want to start Project X Zone when I'm right at the end.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 28, 2013)

Been busy with reality for most of today, but I did manage to trade in my recently 100% completed Lego LOTR for Sonic Generations, and immediately completed it in one shot, but it's a game that I'll revisit a lot like Star Fox, so for basically no cash expense I think I did ok. 

I got my Arwing in my AC:NL town of Ulthuan and paid a few grand off on the campsite project, which I'll likely finish paying for tonight after an island raid.

I played through the two demos for Project X Zone again, and still have absolutely no idea what's going on, who's involved, how I fit in to the whole thing or why I should care. I suspect I'll grab it if it shows up preowned for a tenner or something, but not a moment sooner.

Currently winning the bidding on DKCR3D and Mario Kart 7, here's hoping no ass hole ninja's me at the last moment like they usually do, I'm getting them basically BOGOF at this price.

Not strictly a gaming achievement, but I did learn today that playing various songs on my ocarina calms my unborn daughter Freya and temporarily stops her booting her mother in the spleen. So far effective lullabies have included the Song of Time, Zelda's Lullaby, and Lugia's Song for Pokemon The Movie 2000. Considering I bought this ocarina off eBay nearly a decade ago for £8 it's finally earning its money now.


----------



## ilman (Jun 28, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Been busy with reality for most of today, but I did manage to trade in my recently 100% completed Lego LOTR for Sonic Generations, and immediately completed it in one shot, but it's a game that I'll revisit a lot like Star Fox, so for basically no cash expense I think I did ok.


 
Did you get the PC version? If you did, you're in for some extra content - there's tons of mods for it. Heck, a fan recreated all day stages of Sonic Unleashed into Generations PERFECTLY. If not, you're missing out. Playing Generations in 60 FPS is awesome.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 28, 2013)

ilman said:


> Did you get the PC version? If you did, you're in for some extra content - there's tons of mods for it. Heck, a fan recreated all day stages of Sonic Unleashed into Generations PERFECTLY.


 
Really?? can you put the link or source?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 28, 2013)

ilman said:


> Did you get the PC version? If you did, you're in for some extra content - there's tons of mods for it. Heck, a fan recreated all day stages of Sonic Unleashed into Generations PERFECTLY. If not, you're missing out. Playing Generations in 60 FPS is awesome.


 
3DS version. My netbook is barely aware that it's a netbook. It dreams of being a rock. The mere mention of playing games on it brings on profuse crashing and lots of worrying noises. Thankfully when I get paid on Wednesday I'll finally have enough for the down payment on a new and far superior machine, at which point I can play the PC version of Generations with all associated hacks, and finally live the dream and hurl this accursed thing off the 16th floor balcony.


----------



## ilman (Jun 28, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Really?? can you put the link or source?


 

The people who made this deserve a huge pat on the back. The modding community for this game is just Good, Great, Awesome, Outstanding, Amazing.


Blaze163 said:


> 3DS version. My netbook is barely aware that it's a netbook. It dreams of being a rock. The mere mention of playing games on it brings on profuse crashing and lots of worrying noises. Thankfully when I get paid on Wednesday I'll finally have enough for the down payment on a new and far superior machine, at which point I can play the PC version of Generations with all associated hacks, and finally live the dream and hurl this accursed thing off the 16th floor balcony.


 
Oh, too bad. The 3DS version is just too short. I've 100% it, but it's lackluster compared to the console/PC version. At least classic Sonic's Spin Dash isn't overpowered like in the HD version and Modern Sonic controls a lot smoother. And the Final Boss is miles better on the 3DS version. At least you traded another game for it. I bought it full price.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 29, 2013)

Just bough Muramasa Rebirth special edition, Gran Turismo 5 XL and got my copy of Virtue's Last Reward, my wallet is on comma now....


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 30, 2013)

Beat Arkham City today. 
I
Freakin
Loved
It.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 30, 2013)

60 stars, for the first time, in Super Mario Galaxy

now, off to beat bowser and try to collect the remaining stars


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 30, 2013)

Beat Phoniex Wright: Ace Attorney and unlocked the last secret level. This Game is better then i thought


----------



## Speedster (Jun 30, 2013)

Finally beat Twinkle Park as Big in SA1 a few days ago, and beat the whole game.

I feel so proud of myself.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 30, 2013)

I just beat Gutsman in the 3DS virtual console version of Mega Man 1. That's the first time I really made any progress since February. 3 robot masters down (Cut, Bomb, and Guts), 3 to go!

PS: In case anyone is wondering, I'm not using save states for anything except as a save feature between stages (otherwise I'd have to play the game all in one sitting).


----------



## Arras (Jun 30, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Beat Phoniex Wright: Ace Attorney and unlocked the last secret level. This Game is better then i thought


IIRC that "last secret level" is like quite a bit longer than Case 4


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 30, 2013)

Arras said:


> IIRC that "last secret level" is like quite a bit longer than Case 4


 


Lol yea i just realized, Waaayyy longer then all of them.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 30, 2013)

Arras said:


> IIRC that "last secret level" is like quite a bit longer than Case 4


 
well, the 5TH case of Ace Attorney 3 is longer than ``Rise From The Ashes´´


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 1, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> well, the 5TH case of Ace Attorney 3 is longer than ``Rise From The Ashes´´


 
 "Rise from the Ashes" has 3 investigations, 7 trials and 4 pages of evidence.  The 5th case from Ace Attorney 3 could be a game in itself then if its longer then this. I wanna beat all the ace attorneys before the new one comes out for 3ds.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 1, 2013)

played Resident Evil 5 and Infinite Ammo´ed the AK-74,L.Hawk and the VZ91.

Reached GAuss Tunnel in Arc Rise Fantasia

Reached some kind of GraveYard on BioShock Infinite.
This B**** Scared the Shit out of me:


----------



## Arras (Jul 2, 2013)

I finished all four games in the Megaman Zero Collection! Finally!  (on Normal of course, Easy scenario is just ugh) Now to probably replay ZX Advent or something.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 2, 2013)

Arras said:


> I finished all four games in the Megaman Zero Collection! Finally!  (on Normal of course, Easy scenario is just ugh) Now to probably replay ZX Advent or something.


Congrats! The first time I beat the series was on easy scenario, and then I started a normal playthrough last year. So far I beat Zero 1, one of the first main missions on Zero 2, and haven't touched it much since then.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 2, 2013)

Arras said:


> I finished all four games in the Megaman Zero Collection! Finally!  (on Normal of course, Easy scenario is just ugh) Now to probably replay ZX Advent or something.


 
Nice work, the Zero games are crazy fun.

I built a Dragon Dojo in PMD Gates to Infinity. The dojo's are much lamer than I expected. Also, why does Virizion join so early on? It makes the game waaaaay too easy practically from the start.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2013)

I rented Tomb Raider from redbox and started playing it. It's freaking amazing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 2, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I rented Tomb Raider from redbox and started playing it. It's freaking amazing.


Indeed it is. Enjoy!

BTW, if the cinematic QTEs piss you off, don't worry. They mostly fade into extreme rarity less than halfway through the game.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Indeed it is. Enjoy!
> 
> BTW, if the cinematic QTEs piss you off, don't worry. They mostly fade into extreme rarity less than halfway through the game.


 
They used to piss me off in the beginning. I was always hitting the wrong button.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 2, 2013)

Sagat said:


> They used to piss me off in the beginning. I was always hitting the wrong button.


That's because the beginning was where they were the most prominent. How long is it going to take for developers to realize that "press a random button at a precise millisecond to avoid getting punished by watching the cut scene over again" isn't fun, never has been, and never will be?


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 2, 2013)

Played Call of Duty Black Ops 2 for about 6 hours on the Zombies Mode.
My Friend Got The Vengeance DLC for XBOX360 and we played on the new map ``Buried´´, too bad EveryThing was in French......


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 2, 2013)

Today in gaming I had a busy day in my Animal Crossing New Leaf town of Ulthuan, see the hype thread for that story. Then I fired up FIFA 13 and became league one champion, 21 points clear with a few games left to play, in the FA Cup Final. And no, I'm not playing on easy mode.

Worryingly, my other half finally achieved another of her life-long fantasies today and managed to shoot me down on Starfox 64 after over a decade of attempts. Congratulations, sweetheart. Oddly, I wasn't going easy on her. She genuinely improved, anticipated my tactics and honestly beat me. It's a quest that's been going on since the original N64 release and not once has she ever beaten me before. I'm weirdly proud of her.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 3, 2013)

I just beat tomb raider a few mins ago. Now I know what y'all are thinking. 
"Chavo, how in the world did you already beat it when you just started playing yesterday?!"
Well I'll tell ya. 
I had a day off
It was raining outside
Nothing to do
Rented the game from redbox and didn't want to hold onto it to long
And then this happened...
http://raptr.com/Chavosaur/wall?src=iPhone
14 hours in one day, found every GPS cache, Document and Relic, and ended up finishing with 30 Achievements (as shown on my raptr)
SO ID SAY TODAY WAS AN INSANE AND GLORIOUS DAY FOR GAMING, AND I BID YOU ALL GOODNIGHT ;A;


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 3, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I just beat tomb raider a few mins ago. Now I know what y'all are thinking.
> "Chavo, how in the world did you already beat it when you just started playing yesterday?!"
> Well I'll tell ya.
> I had a day off
> ...


 
lol, 14 hours.
You can´t beat my 16 Hours playing COD BO2.

Great achievement Though!


----------



## Flood (Jul 3, 2013)

Started playing Friday the 13th on nes. Not the worst game ever. Truth be told it would probably be really easy if the controls weren't broken. Hate that it doesnt have a map for the caves/forest.

Reason I'm playing it is because I want to try and justify buying that jason figure at comic con that is based on the games jason.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm on a 9 day vacation back at my parents' house right now, so I decided that since my console game backlog is looking a lot cleaner now, this would be a perfect time to work on my handheld backlog. So as of Saturday evening and through this coming Tuesday, it's going to be handheld games only

For the first time, I started seriously playing the copy of Metroid Prime Pinball that I picked up a few months ago. So far, I've made it to the #1 spot on the in-game high score list at about 1.5 million points and 7 artifacts. Now, to actually beat the game...

Also, I've been playing Yoshi's Island DS, and intend to beat it before Yoshi's New Island comes out for the 3DS. I'm on World 2-4 (or 2-Fort, or however you say it so far. I don't particularly hate the game like a lot of people seem to, but it definitely feels like a step down from the original game in a few ways for reasons I can't quite put my finger on. But hey, at least it adds a bunch of new things, so I give the developers points for that.

Most importantly, my top-priority handheld game, Zelda: Oracle of Ages. I finally beat the 5th dungeon (that boss was tough). Now, to find out where to go next...


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 4, 2013)

Reached Cragravation Peak on Dragon Quest Monsters Joker 2


----------



## Arras (Jul 4, 2013)

Today (or maybe over the last few days, not sure) I got in osu!:
Standard mode
-1 billion ranked score
-5000 total plays
-3 billion total score
-1 million hits

Taiko mode
-100 million ranked score
-1500 plays
-500 million total score

Also, I've been playing for more or less 6 months now. Milestones galore for some reason.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 4, 2013)

Today in gaming I finally got round to purchasing some of the DLC for Theatrhythm Final Fantasy for my 3DS. A dozen of my favoured tracks to tide me over until next pay day when I'll probably buy the rest of them. 

Took my 3DS for a walk when I went shopping earlier. I'm normally not fussed about exercise but those play coins let me get Nintendo goodies off the Nooklings and unlock stuff in Sonic Generations, so I've taken to walking further afield for my shopping to make sure I get all 10 for the day.

Aside from that it's been a bad day gaming wise. Got ninja'd at the last second on eBay as usual so I still don't own Rhythm Thief yet. But the night is young and my beloved isn't here tonight, so first order of business, pizza. Second order of business, put some real time in on Donkey Kong Country Returns. Bought it yesterday and I've hardly played it yet.


----------



## Flood (Jul 5, 2013)

Played Mario Kart Wii online for like two hours. Had a blast. 
Sister told me to find a game for her and all she gave me was a screenshot.Didn't recognize it and then she remembered it was called Circus Charlie. So going to play that when she gets home.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 6, 2013)

Just completely demolished the multi-mission high score list in my copy of Metroid Prime Pinball. Whereas my previous high score was about 1.5 million points with 7 artifacts collected, my new score is 3,687,910 points, with all 12 artifacts collected (and 3 specials), and both Thardus and the Omega Pirate defeated. Much to my surprise though, that didn't unlock any new boards... Guess I'm going to have to Google how to make progress in the game, so to speak.


----------



## Arras (Jul 6, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Just completely demolished the multi-mission high score list in my copy of Metroid Prime Pinball. Whereas my previous high score was about 1.5 million points with 7 artifacts collected, my new score is 3,687,910 points, with all 12 artifacts collected (and 3 specials), and both Thardus and the Omega Pirate defeated. Much to my surprise though, that didn't unlock any new boards... Guess I'm going to have to Google how to make progress in the game, so to speak.


Collect all Artifacts and activate the travel one final time; this is why it's a good idea to save one of the bosses for last (you won't be able to get all artifacts without beating them). You will be able to select Artifact Temple, which is a pretty hard minigame-ish thing. Complete that to fight Metroid Prime (who is hard as hell IIRC). My highscore is something like 6-7 million points with 6 artifacts and the game completed once or something like that. Once you beat Metroid Prime you'll be dumped back into one of the old areas with 0 artifacts.

Today I beat Megaman ZX Advent on Normal (apparently I never actually finished it) and beat the final boss of Fire Emblem Awakening. Ouroboros 3


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 7, 2013)

Just played some Pokémon Leaf Green lately. Restarted last monday (As part of my 'Collect them all on all games' challenge) and put a good 60 hours total in it.
Just have to evolve this Pupitar into Tyrranitar and Golbat into Crobat and I got all obtainable pokemon in this version.
Should take me another hour or 2 and then I can restart my Sapphire, which is the last gba pokemon game I had to restart.

In my challenge so far I completed Red, Blue and Yellow (all 151 on each game) and got all in-game pokémon in Ruby, Emerald and almost Leaf Green. After finishing Sapphire I'm going to start trading between versions.
Not going to do the same for the ds games 'cause I don't have all versions yet.
And still need batteries for my GSC versions


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 8, 2013)

Came back to Jada on Arc Rise Fantasia.
Gula was the Hardest boss i´ve ever seen in my life


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 8, 2013)

As my Raptr says in my sig, played on the orange box today! Managed to finish portal for the first time ever. 
It 
Was 
So
Great. 
I freaking loved it. 
The dark humor was killing me throughout the whole game. And killing companion cube sucked ;-;
My goal as of right now, is to get all 99 achievements in the orange box. 
So I'll be finishing up Portals achievements in the future. After that will be All the Half Life stuff (which will also be my first play through) and then Team Fortress 2. 
My only issue will be the multiplayer achievements of TF2 :/


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 8, 2013)

In FFVII - I was battling in the Battle Arena. Unlocked the special battles with Cloud by playing the normal battles enough to buy Omnislash and the W-Summon Materia. 

The Prod Clod enemy at the end was really difficult. I thought I was going to be able to kill it after finishing the 7th battle of the series, and then all of my materia broke because of the handicaps imposed on the player. My Ultima sword was also broken as a result of the handicaps. I was doing 21-110 damage each turn. Not nearly enough to kill it, and I was forced to run as all of my damaging items like Grenade were already used up. I stood there taking the hits and slowly whittling Prod Clod's HP down, but I would have went through my x99 supply of x-potion and died before I could take it out.

I came back in after running away, and kept kicking his ass - about 9 more times.  It was fun! Finally beat the dumb robot.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 8, 2013)

helped my friend to finish all 999 ds endings!

You know The writing is Flawless when a corpse manages to scare you in this game....WITHOUT YOU ACTUALLY SEEING IT!.

also: BEST EXPLORATION THEME EVER!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 8, 2013)

Big day in and out of the gaming world today. But let's keep it to the gaming only achievements for now.

- Forced Caedeus to run like a little wussy bitch again, but not before smashing the horns clean off his face and taking a chunk out of his tail and somehow missing with the Dragonator TWICE. I don't think that lightning bow (Arca Nula or something, the one made of bug parts with a lightning stat of 300) is strong enough to actually kill him in one run. Maybe if I didn't miss with the Dragonator and maybe used some of those underwater ballistae shots I have saved up? Either way, did well enough to get the last parts I needed for Ala Victoria, which is absolutely decimating everything. Even got my first Streetpass guild card swap today so I have a hunter I can hire at last.

- Went to Club LOL for the first time. Opened up this morning. Pity that none of the other villagers show any interest. Place was deader than a chemistry teacher's stag do.

- Fought tooth and nail to win more 3DS games on eBay but someone out there hates me today 

EDIT: Almost forgot. I also put the final touches to my Final Fantasy 7 fanfic 'Finished Business' today. An alternate reality tale about a possible sequence of events had a key event in the series gone ever so slightly differently. Don't worry, it's a serious work, not one of those 'what if Cloud went to my high school' pieces of congealing arse gravy. Will be posting it on FanFiction.net in a few days but I can post it here chapter by chapter too if you guys want. Any takers? It's no 'Lord of the Rings' level classic that'll shake the literary world to its core, but I'm proud of it all the same.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 12, 2013)

Today I platinumed Demons Souls! Took me around 60hrs but I duped a few souls and got it on NG+++!
I don't think the game is harder than Dark Souls but the systems are harder to learn. In fact without internet I doubt anyone would platinum this game because of certain mechanics. I did Dark Souls in NG++. I think I enjoyed Dark Souls more but then I played it first.
The Souls series is easily my favorite this gen and I can't wait to get stuck into Dark Souls II.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 12, 2013)

Today I finished Crisis Core-Final Fantasy VII for the second time.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 12, 2013)

Got my Quartz Node in Guild Wars 2. Now I can mine quartz in the comfort of my home instance :3


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 13, 2013)

I beat Zelda: Oracle of Ages, and absolutely loved it! I even got every heart piece except one. I then started a linked game in Oracle of Seasons, beat the first dungeon, and got the Rod of Seasons and boomerang.


----------



## nasune (Jul 13, 2013)

Just beat Chakan the Forever Man for the Genesis  .


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 13, 2013)

Reached Chapter 4 on Borderlands 2, the game is pretty hard sometimes IMO.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 13, 2013)

Got 115k coins in Coin rush today.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 13, 2013)

I managed to drain my paypal account on the summer steam sales. Does that count? 

Also: I played through hotline miami. Fun game, but...man, talk about it being fucked up.


And also Gears of war (yes, I'm late...sue me). It was more fun than I thought it would be. The story and characters are pretty weak, though.


EDIT: almost forgot: I also beat Oracle of ages yesterday (xperia play + emulator + train commutes = awesome  ).


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 13, 2013)

Speaking of Metroid Prime, I found the Ice Beam just this morning. And my log entries are up from 62% to 66%. And I got another missile expansion and an energy tank. I'd been wandering around for about two days trying to find either the grappling hook or the other special missile launcher. Now all I have to do is go back to Phendrana Drifts and open some white doors.  On top of that, though, I've got all my heroes in Chrono Trigger from levels 85 to 82. I'm going all the way to 99 before I do the Lavos ship; it's just easier that way. Finally, I upgraded Nightcrawler to level 11, making him the fourth hero to be at level 11 in Avenger's Alliance. I'm still trying to get through Super Mario Sunshine too; haven't had much luck with it lately though...


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 13, 2013)

Finish GTA CW 100%.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 14, 2013)

Since I don't bother with NEW games anymore, the emu's are my fun now.  I'll occasionally dig through my giant box of old PC games and install and play those sometimes.  Amazing how many of those old CDR's now appear to be blank.  Gee, such quality, eh? At least the originals still work. Yeah....anyway.....I'm mostly about emus now.

A couple years ago, I bought this 64bit quad core (+ 4 virtual cores, whatever that means, heh) Intel I7 laptop with a 1TB HD to basically replace the old single core desktop I was always playing on.  Most emu's slid right over without issue, some I can run right out of our NAS system, but some needed work to get them back up to snuff or to make them work again.

So I've been updating all my emulators to the latest versions over the last couple weeks when I have time.   Had an ancient half-assed version of MAME that I wiped out completely and fully refreshed everything to 149 MAMEUI 64bit.   Still working on getting together the few remaining CHD files that are worth bothering with, but other than that, it's essentially complete.  Man, that 64bit version rocks compared to the old 32bit version. Zippity-freakin-doo-dah!

Checked SNES9x and discovered there's a 64bit version of the emu, so went to that, though I left the 32bit version intact, just in case.  Had a full romset on this one for ages. 

As for the old NES......had that going for years too.  Full romset, works and never encountered any games that didn't work beyond maybe a graphical glitch.  I don't even rem what particular emu I'm using for it anymore (just looked, heh, not sure anymore, multiple .exe's, LOL. I think it might be Nestopia) because I've never had issues with it whenever I went to play an NES game.

Kega Fusion (Genesis emu) I found to be only one version behind and so I updated it.  I have full romsets for Genesis and 32X cartridge stuff, but only the better SegaCD stuff. I guess I'm weird, but I actually like and often play many of those old SegaCD games.....grainy video and all.  Maybe I'll hunt down the Master System and Gamegear stuff, since Fusion supports it, but the Master System never impressed me and I tend not to emulate handhelds on a PC.  So meh.

Discovered a good working 3DO emulator that actually plays Crash'N'Burn and doesn't just loop the previews over and over (www.fourdo.com) and also the best version of Road Rash ever created (IMO) plays at full speed.  Compatibility isn't perfect, but it plays 99% of the games I cared about for the 3DO and it's still being worked on.

ePSXe......well, anyone who's messed with this emu knows, you need to have multiple versions of that emu to be able to play certain various games.  I have 3 versions I switch between for compatibility. PS1 was the last physical console I ever owned.

C64.....ah, the C64 was an old friend for many years beyond its original lifetime for me.  I played so many RPG's on the C64 that I burnt myself out on them. Haven't really been able to get into RPG's ever since. 
Back in the day, I had almost every bit of hardware that existed for the C64's. The only thing I never had was the hard drive unit for it.  If I remember correctly, it came in 20 or 40 MEG editions. LOL.  Anyway, all emulated now.

I've dabbled in many other emu's, but those are my main favorites.  Today, I am finally done updating the faves.  Time to look into others.

My Neo-Geo emu didn't survive the transition from WinXP 32bit to Win7 64bit, kinda forgot about it actually, just remembered while writing this.  So I should hunt up a new emu for that.  Maybe I'll try to accomplish that next. Even though MAME basically covers Neo-Geo, I'd still like a nice self-contained emu for Neo-Geo for easier transfers between computers, because MAME is huge, like 75+GB's big as it stands now.   So by far, getting the entire romset for MAME 149 was today's epic achievement, a few remaining CHD's notwithstanding.




TL;DR
Been polishing up the emulators. Finished building a full MAME 149 romset today. Updated some other emu's.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 14, 2013)

Managed to get to the final stage with 1 credit in Donpachi today.
So close to that 1cc >.<


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 14, 2013)

Just Got Animal Crossing New Leaf in the mail and its been an experience if i dont say so myself. Forcing myself not to skip days.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

I made it to round 23 in black ops: call of the dead map just to do the Easter egg
I leveled up in Mario and luigi super star saga
I bust the CPUs ass in Dr.Robotniks Mean Bean Machine.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I made it to round 23 in black ops: call of the dead map just to do the Easter egg.


 
That easter egg was hard as hell, i had to do lot of freakin´shit....
but 23 rounds still is pretty good, what were your weapons, and your strategy?


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 14, 2013)

I downloaded all the demos available in the Wii shop channel (51 of them) onto my SD card 

EDIT : I'm not exactly a big Wii channel shopper so I came across some interesting download animations.

There were the ones I had previously seen (apparently the most common) :
- little mario
- big mario
- fire mario (which I now discovered you can make throw fire balls while downloading by pressing A)

... and a couple that I had NOT seen before ... and I think only came out once each n:
- small Luigi
- small Luigi AND small Mario swimming together. (They don't actually get any of the coins from the ground and take turns hitting the 3rd block)


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> That easter egg was hard as hell, i had to do lot of freakin´shit....
> but 23 rounds still is pretty good, what were your weapons, and your strategy?


Well I like to run in circles by the ak74u and I could have got higher but to really get alot of point i did a glitch by the door next to the ak74u so the zombies pile up. I could have done it in early rounds but the box didn't wanna give me the VR11, from round 19 and on ward I had the 115 Resinatir(rpk) the portors x2 ray gun and scavenger pack o punch


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 14, 2013)

I beat Kirby Super Star* for the second or third time, on co-op with my girlfriend (this was her first time playing through the game). Great Cave Offensive and Milky Way Wishes were completed with all treasures and copy essences collected 100%. We didn't do the Arena, but may do it pretty soon.

*The original SNES version, via Kirby's Dream Collection. if you include playthroughs of Super Star Ultra, I've beaten the game 4 or 5 times.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Well I like to run in circles by the ak74u and I could have got higher but to really get alot of point i did a glitch by the door next to the ak74u so the zombies pile up. I could have done it in early rounds but the box didn't wanna give me the VR11, from round 19 and on ward I had the 115 Resinatir(rpk) the portors x2 ray gun and scavenger pack o punch


 
Well, my strategy is running around the starting point between the M14 /Olimpia and the Quick Revive.
my favorite gun is Python, but i almost always end up with a d115 dissasembler(Dragunov) and AUG5OME(AUG)...


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Well, my strategy is running around the starting point between the M14 /Olimpia and the Quick Revive.
> my favorite gun is Python, but i almost always end up with a d115 dissasembler(Dragunov) and AUG5OME(AUG)...


Yeah I do that but it's kind of hard because when there's zombies infront and behind me I panic a little. I also killed George twice what a pain that was almost all my ammo ~gone~


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Yeah I do that but it's kind of hard because when there's zombies infront and behind me I panic a little. I also killed George twice what a pain that was almost all my ammo ~gone~


 
you just have to waste all your PaP´ed Scavenger ammo on his head, if he´s not dead yet, just shoot with your ray gun or something.
and i Almost panic when EVERY teammate is down.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> you just have to waste all your PaP´ed Scavenger ammo on his head, if he´s not dead yet, just shoot with your ray gun or something.
> and i Almost panic when EVERY teammate is down.


I almost ran out of raygun ammo and scavengerammo because the round started, I didn't even get down once till then and I raged quit.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I almost ran out of raygun ammo and scavengerammo because the round started, I didn't even get down once till then and I raged quit.


 
XD,BTW here´s my Highest Score on Call Of The Dead:


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow you must be pretty good in zombies, is that your best map.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

-


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

-


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Wow you must be pretty good in zombies, is that your best map.


 
nope, i actually reached Round 59 on Die Rise, but i couldn´t get a picture from the ps3..


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

I m





weavile001 said:


> nope, i actually reached Round 59 on Die Rise, but i couldn´t get a picture from the ps3..


I never really played die rise even though I had It for like a week I still think its cool but out of every map I would say I'm the best at mob of the dead because of the over powered secrets it has.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I m
> I never really played die rise even though I had It for like a week I still think its cool but out of every map I would say I'm the best at mob of the dead because of the over powered secrets it has.


 
i liked mob of the dead too, principally because of the Freakin´ AK-47, but it was way too hard to reach the pack a punch, and the Grief mode DOESN´T HAS THE JUGGERNOG!

Have you ever tried Buried?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i liked mob of the dead too, principally because of the Freakin´ AK-47, but it was way too hard to reach the pack a punch, and the Grief mode DOESN´T HAS THE JUGGERNOG!
> 
> Have you ever tried Buried?


I know getting the parts over and over to pack o punch sucks.

And no I haven't played buried yet cause I have to wait a month (sucks) but I looked at gameplay and it looks so awesome. Have you played it?


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I know getting the parts over and over to pack o punch sucks.
> 
> And no I haven't played buried yet cause I have to wait a month (sucks) but I looked at gameplay and it looks so awesome. Have you played it?


 
yup, its pretty awesome, there´s a new perk called Vulture Aid Elixir for 3000 points, that makes you see zombies in the distance,see where the random box/drops/wall-weapons are, through the walls, some zombies will leave a stench that , if you stand on top of it, the zombies will run away from you for about 15 seconds.
and the last; Awesome thing, is that , when you kill a zombie , it drops a yellow thing that adds bullets to your weapons or give you 50-150 points.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

Th





weavile001 said:


> yup, its pretty awesome, there´s a new perk called Vulture Aid Elixir for 3000 points, that makes you see zombies in the distance,see where the random box/drops/wall-weapons are, through the walls, some zombies will leave a stench that , if you stand on top of it, the zombies will run away from you for about 15 seconds.
> and the last; Awesome thing, is that , when you kill a zombie , it drops a yellow thing that adds bullets to your weapons or give you 50-150 points.[/quoteThreat sound amazing, I can't wait to see the next map pack because zombies are like my favorite thing to play. I just wanna know what's gonna happen to richtofen and Samantha and how all these maps conncet.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah my post sometimes glitch on my iPod touch weavile001


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Yeah my post sometimes glitch on my iPod touch weavile001


 
I noticed XD.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 14, 2013)

I spent an hour trying to get funny screenshots of my character on a toilet in Animal Crossing.

Bad Tacos.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

crossed the Bank in BioShock Infinite.
Guess who was there?:



Spoiler


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 14, 2013)

Since the fiancee and I are on vacation at the beach this weekend not much in terms of gaming was achieved. But I do find time for quick games when she's otherwise occupied, IE: Taking a nap or in the shower. So I still found the time to catch KK Slider's concert last night while she got ready to go out, and while she's been napping the last couple of hours (baking sunlight and pregnancy don't mix) I sat and watched the Phoenix Wright movie. Might not sound like much compared to getting platinum trophies and whatnot but considering the demands on my time these days I stand by calling these things achievements.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 14, 2013)

Got the Zenith Great Sword skin in GW2.




Note: This isn't my picture, but that's the sword I got :3


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got platinum on Soul Sacrifice.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't say what I accomplished in VLR today, otherwise I would spoil the game maybe for some people... I just want to say poor luna...


----------



## Yumi (Jul 15, 2013)

Nothing!

j/k

I caught a golden Pidgey in H.Gold recently. Didn't think it'd pop out so soon.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 15, 2013)

What I accomplished over the last 3 days:

-Beat Pokémon Sapphire and started to collect some Pokémon for the pokédex, going to start evolving tomorrow.

-Caught a shiny rattata in Leaf Green. For some reason I only ever get shinies of wimpy pokémon. 
This made my shiny count over all my Pokémon games at 8. I now have a shiny machop, zigzagoon, pidgey, 2 wurmple and *3 rattatta*.

-Beat Kirby's Dreamland for GB. Used to play it a lot as a kid at my cousin's house, but could never beat it. I did get to King Dedede back then, but couldn't beat him. Bought the game a few months ago but didn't have the time to play it yet and beat it yesterday in 1 try without losing a single life!

-Tried the 'extra game' of Kirby's Dreamland, but couldn't even beat the first level lol.

-Got to the troll in Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone for GBA. The GBC game really is a lot better IMO.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Found out my computer doesn't like BioShock
Rediscovered SimCity 4
Bought 18,000 turnips in Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Started episode 4 or Phoenix Wright, got 30 minutes in, and had my DS freeze before I could save


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 15, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> -Got to the troll in Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone for GBA. The GBC game really is a lot better IMO.


Just out of curiosity, what are the main differences between the two versions, and what makes you like the GBC version more?


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 15, 2013)

Got my Hellfire Gloves in GW2! Damn, they're so badass.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jul 15, 2013)

Started Kirby's Mass Attack from the very beginning. Completed the first level. I'm not usually that big on games that rely heavily on stylus use, but surprisingly this game is really good!


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 16, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the main differences between the two versions, and what makes you like the GBC version more?


 
There's a huge difference. The GBC version is a RPG and the GBA version is an Action-Adventure game.
The GBC game doesn't really have random encounters, but the monsters appear in these little thunderclouds that trigger the fight when you walk into them (couldn't find any pictures about that). By using spells a lot, they level up. For example you start with flippendo uno and then you unlock flippendo duo and flippendo tria. Other spells are vermillious, verdimilious, incendio, petrificus totalus and wingardium leviosa. Each creature is weak to a certain spell and the spells cost MP, obviously the leveled spells cost more MP. It also follows the story way better than the GBA game. It follows the story even better than the movie lol.







Like I said, the GBA game is an Action-Adventure. You can scroll through learned spells with R and cast them with B, and solve puzzles by doing this.







Of course it has better graphics than the GBC version, but I liked the textures and overal look (especially the layout of the castle and look of the characters) better in the GBC version. The story in the GBA version was also really poorly implemented. There's almost no dialog. Just enough to tell you where you have to go next. Sometimes this makes it really weird, for example you deal the last blow to Voldemort and he flies at top speed at you, you see a green flash, and then you see a picture of Dumbledore and Harry, with Dumbledore saying 2 sentences, then another screen anouncing you won the House Cup and then the credits. All of this in about 7 seconds.
In the GBC game after you defeat Voldemort you see a little scene of Voldemort attacking him, Harry fainting and then a whole dialog with Dumbledore and about winning the House Cup which probably takes about 15 minutes. The story of the GBA version just seems rushed.
The controls of the GBA version are not bad but could be better and at some point you have to use a flute to make a monster follow you but they never explain how to do that (and I didn't have the manual).
And finally: the 'quests' or puzzles or whatever you call them are really dull or frustrating.

Harry Potter and the Chambre of Secrets also has both a GBC and GBA game. Again the GBC game is an RPG and the GBA game is an Action-Adventure. The GBC is almost the same as the first game, but not as great. They changed some things and I didn't like it as much but it's still a good game. Haven't played the GBA game but going to start that tomorrow (I bought both a few months ago). My first impression is that it's at least a little better than the first game though.

The third game only has a GBA version and thank god they made it an RPG. It really is the best of the whole Harry Potter game series.

Wow I didn't expect it would turn out that long lol.

Anyway on topic: Finished Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone for GBA.
Glad that's over.
On to the next!


----------



## DS1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I made a playlist of all of my favorite tracks from all of my favorite game OSTs and played it as my Wipeout HD soundtrack while doing time trials. That's sort of an accomplishment.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 16, 2013)

Ac:nl: flower's, flower's, flower's,  flower's, cafe donation complete, 80k left over and a ton of watered flower's. 

Mario & Luigi DTB: solved the desert puzzle and is on my way to what seems to be a boss.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 16, 2013)

Bought Terraria On Steam!
3 hours so far......i made a huge house with my friends!.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 16, 2013)

Almost done beating Newer Super Mario Bros for the wii (on world 6 or 7) an amazing game by the way (kinda hard for a Mario game in some aspects.


----------



## Flood (Jul 16, 2013)

Did a couple of assassin missions in GTAIV and going to start Pokemon Orange.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 16, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> There's a huge difference. The GBC version is a RPG and the GBA version is an Action-Adventure game.
> The GBC game doesn't really have random encounters, but the monsters appear in these little thunderclouds that trigger the fight when you walk into them (couldn't find any pictures about that). By using spells a lot, they level up. For example you start with flippendo uno and then you unlock flippendo duo and flippendo tria. Other spells are vermillious, verdimilious, incendio, petrificus totalus and wingardium leviosa. Each creature is weak to a certain spell and the spells cost MP, obviously the leveled spells cost more MP. It also follows the story way better than the GBA game. It follows the story even better than the movie lol.
> 
> 
> ...


So to make a long story short, Harry Potter got a decent tie in game on the GBC,  of all things. How about that. I might have to try it out.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 16, 2013)

Updated my 3DS to ver 6.1.0-12U but it's still early


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 17, 2013)

Uped my high score on the Endless Remix of Rhythm Heaven fever,it was 169, now its 489.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 18, 2013)

Finished Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets for GBA.
Thank god it was better than the first one.
Also was able to finish Super Mario Land for GB for the first time!
On to Dragonball Z Legacy of Goku II!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 18, 2013)

Big day for gaming around here. Bought myself a PS3 at last. Old style 80GB model (are they backwards compatible or not, I can never remember), came with Uncharted 3, Sleeping Dogs, Ghostbusters and one pad, plus I treated myself to Tales of Graces F through trades as well since that Rhythm Thief 3DS game I was hunting down for years turned out to be really quite pants. Whole thing cost me £85 off a guy on GumTree. There were cheaper units available, but with a decent game selection to give my new console a kick-start plus he was local so we met up in town rather than me having to pay my friend extra to drive out of the city (only fair I pay the petrol costs when we do go out of town for my benefit), it works out to be a pretty good deal. Would've preferred a slim model in a perfect world but for the price I'm sure not gonna complain. All working perfectly, despite its age. Previous owner was extremely careful with it.

So with that in mind, my biggest achievement so far in the last 24 hours was blasting through Uncharted 3 til 2AM (and I only figured out it was 2AM when the autosave flashed up with the time) all the way up to the airport so far. Odd that I haven't even taken Tales of Graces F out of the box yet, but last night was supposed to be a quick test of the system, make sure it was all ok. And then I discovered that Uncharted 3 rocks like the other 2 and kinda lost track of the time...

Oh, and not sure if it counts, but I finally achieved my dream of owning a gold chocobo by finding one of the rare Banpresto ones on eBay. Payment proved a little tricky (shipping cost dilema) but it's been overcome. Not bad for £40 considering the black one cost me £65. Just need the blue and green ones now and I have the complete set.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2013)

uped my high score on the Endless Remix of Rhythm Heaven fever even more, now its 585.



Spoiler


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

Just started (Time and Eternity) for the Ps3, so far I'm having a hard time staying interested, hopefully it picks up soon. Though I'm not very far in, looking for the assassin on Panela Isle. level 6 2:28. Figured I'd Play this while waiting for Xillia


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 19, 2013)

Started playing Final Fantasy 8, got through the the fire cave and the sea, but i struggled on the boss atop the tower:



Spoiler



I Call This Luck:








and on the spider boss across the town......

Great Boss Battle Theme!.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 19, 2013)

Over past few days:

"*Doom 3 BFG Edition*" Doom Campaign (Marine Difficulty) and also got speed run achievement!
"*Organ Trail*" finished twice while technically its a game designed for re-completion its worth mentioning
"*McPixel*" all main content finished
"*Rogue Legacy*" got over level 50 and defeated 1st boss (not in that order)
"*Poker Night 2*" Won my first tournament and unlocked an item for "Team Fortress 2" and "Borderlands 2"
"*Bad Rats*" Somehow mustered the boredom to get from Puzzle 1 to 21 then lost the will to live


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 19, 2013)

reached the top of the Zeifellt Holy Tower on Arc Rise Fantasia.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 20, 2013)

Got to the Cell Games in DBZ Legacy of Goku II.
God I love these games. Especially used to play the crap out of Buu's Fury on emulator.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 20, 2013)

reached comstock´s house on Bioshock Infinite,i think this is the last ``Dungeon´´.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 20, 2013)

I had a quick Wii demo testing session :
"Vampire crystals" and "And Yet it Moves": passed the first level
"Art of Balance" : passed as many as the demo would let me do in one sitting


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 20, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> reached comstock´s house on Bioshock Infinite,i think this is the last ``Dungeon´´.


 
Have fun! You're gonna be blown away when you finish.  Such a great game.

Anyway, I just finished my linked game of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (GBC version, not 3DS VC), thus completing the Oracle duo. Put together, these two games make one (two?) of my favorite Zelda games ever, for sure.

I'm trying to convince myself to take a break from Zelda before moving on to Link's Awakening Dx. Especially since I played Phantom Hourglass, Spirit Tracks, and the Oracle games all back to back over the past few months (and I powered through Oracle of Seasons in just a week). But knowing me, that Zelda itch is going to come back pretty quickly, so my break won't last long.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 20, 2013)

upped my High Score on Kung Fu Ball on Rhythm Heaven Fever, now it´s 1100.
the highest score i could find on the internet was 3828, guess my new goal?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 20, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just started (Time and Eternity) for the Ps3, so far I'm having a hard time staying interested, hopefully it picks up soon. Though I'm not very far in, looking for the assassin on Panela Isle. level 6 2:28. Figured I'd Play this while waiting for Xillia


Well the game has gotten slightly better, I'm now at the Wind Plains. No Idea how far that is in the game I feel I'm 1/2 of the way through just guessing though. My character is Level 16, playtime 9:55.


----------



## Flood (Jul 21, 2013)

Played Octodad at the sony booth at comic con. Really good game and I love the controls.


----------



## xist (Jul 21, 2013)

Yiazmat bites the dust - 2 hours 4 minutes battle time....in the great scheme of things that seems like a pretty respectable time.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 21, 2013)

Finished Legacy of Goku II with all characters at max lvl (including Hercule).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 21, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm trying to convince myself to take a break from Zelda before moving on to Link's Awakening Dx. Especially since I played Phantom Hourglass, Spirit Tracks, and the Oracle games all back to back over the past few months (and I powered through Oracle of Seasons in just a week). But knowing me, that Zelda itch is going to come back pretty quickly, so my break won't last long.


Well then... I waited an hour after posting this, and decided that was a long enough break.  I just started the third dungeon in Link's Awakening Dx.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Jul 21, 2013)

Just solved a sealed room case in Danganronpa


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 22, 2013)

Started Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga for GBA.
Played until the Beanbean Castle and defeated the 'queen'.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 22, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Started Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga for GBA.
> Played until the Beanbean Castle and defeated the 'queen'.


 
how did you defeated her?
just for the record....


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 22, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> how did you defeated her?
> just for the record....


 
You first have to jump onto her fists, should take 2 jumps with lvl 10 Mario and Luigi, and they will 'deflate'. After you 'defeated' both arms, her crown will fall off and you can start jumping on her head.
It took me a while to figure that out though, I was constantly hitting her body with the hammers but that only did 1 damage point. I discovered by accident that her arms were a seperate target.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 22, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> You first have to jump onto her fists, should take 2 jumps with lvl 10 Mario and Luigi, and they will 'deflate'. After you 'defeated' both arms, her crown will fall off and you can start jumping on her head.
> It took me a while to figure that out though, I was constantly hitting her body with the hammers but that only did 1 damage point. I discovered by accident that her arms were a seperate target.


 
yeah, on my first time beating the game, i hammer´ed  her body for about 100 of HP, it took me about 2 hours with 1 damage and misses >_>


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Bought Counter-Strike:Global Offensive off the last minutes of the Steam sale. Awesome game, played a few online matches.
Started Dust: An Elysian Tail and I've gotta say, it's a pretty fun game.
Pretty much that.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 22, 2013)

Today in gaming I finished Sleeping Dogs in the early hours, traded it in for SSX and now I'm continuing my epic crusade to download my monthly allowance of free shiny stuff from PS+. Still tor between my loyalty to the established food budget and my desire to buy Alundra though....


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 23, 2013)

Yay Just beat Time and Eternity for the Ps3 with a playtime of 26:19 at level 38 on Normal difficulty


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 23, 2013)

just gained the diablos GC on Final Fantasy 8, thank god his demi and gravija only deals 30% damage of your current HP, making it impossible to kill everyone with just these attacks, but his normal attacks dealt over 200 damage......

aaaannd.....after spending all day playing Remember Me, i finally finished, the story was kinda,meh.

Got out of Lascarde Skywalk on Arc Rise Fantasia, the main boss of the dungeon had 150,000 HP, and my party members had about 5000......


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 25, 2013)

Got to the part where I have to collect the first bean star fragment on Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga.
Also just discovered my copy of Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3 is a fake.
I bought it a few months ago on a 2nd hand market for 10 bucks.
It's pretty obvious so I wonder why I didn't notice before?


----------



## Kamiyama (Jul 25, 2013)

I just turn on my 3DS. Then I turned it off since my cat started to yelling and destroying places when she saw I was about to start playing something.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 25, 2013)

Kamiyama said:


> I just turn on my 3DS. Then I turned it off since my cat started to yelling and destroying places when she saw I was about to start playing something.


 
Mine does stuff like that too.
I just got the cat (it's 10 weeks old) and it already can't stand that I pay more attention to my games than her.
She walks up to me and does one of 2 things:
1. She's behind the DS or 3DS and she pulls te screen back, sometimes scratching the screen in the process and she does this with such force I fear that she will break the 2 screens apart one day.
2. She puts her front paws on the top screen, slapping the DS shut, which causes me 9/10 times to die ingame (she has a tendensy to pick the exact moments I'm doing a boss fight).


----------



## Kamiyama (Jul 25, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Mine does stuff like that too.
> I just got the cat (it's 10 weeks old) and it already can't stand that I pay more attention to my games than her.
> She walks up to me and does one of 2 things:
> 1. She's behind the DS or 3DS and she pulls te screen back, sometimes scratching the screen in the process and she does this with such force I fear that she will break the 2 screens apart one day.
> 2. She puts her front paws on the top screen, slapping the DS shut, which causes me 9/10 times to die ingame (she has a tendensy to pick the exact moments I'm doing a boss fight).


 

Yeah, that's exactly what she does. And she is almost 5 months old. She even chewed Wii U's controller charger multiple times now when I was trying to play MH3U online. Even controllers left analog stick... She even start yelling right after I'm gonna sit to my computer. I can pretty much play a short time and check what's going online only when she's sleeping. Sometimes her sister comes to visit when friend of mine goes to travel somewhere and then it's easy life for a gamer. They're just running around together and doesn't even pay attention what I'm doing. Well, one more month and I get another cat to play with her so i can finally do my stuff again.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 25, 2013)

I started Knights of the Old Republic a couple of days back. In that time, I've gotten my lightsaber, reached level 12, and obtained my second star map (first that I really had to fight for). I don't know if I was supposed to defeat those beasts in order to get the special ice grenade to advance across the acid lake in the final test Sith tomb, but damn it, I stood my ground for a solid 20 minutes behind a doorway they couldn't seem to walk through the entrance of, and threw my lightsaber like a champion.

Defeating both the Sith leaders was also kind of a pain, but taking out the first Master and then fighting the Twi'lek Sith Master was a much better plan. A few saber throws dropped the first Master as he was distracted with the other enemy, and then I was just naturally much stronger than the Twi'lek.

All in all, good times.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 25, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Got to the part where I have to collect the first bean star fragment on Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga.
> Also just discovered my copy of Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3 is a fake.
> I bought it a few months ago on a 2nd hand market for 10 bucks.
> It's pretty obvious so I wonder why I didn't notice before?


Have fun! Superstar Saga is one of my favorite games of all time. 

Out of curiosity, what tipped you off to your copy of Super Mario Advance 4 being a fake? What's different about it, etc?


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 25, 2013)

got out of comstock´s house on Bioshock Infinite, the part where you...shut off some machines ,was freakin´intense with the guys talking and me with just 1 bullet for the Magnum and the Rifle T_T.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 25, 2013)

A day of ups and downs in my gaming world. Let's see...

THE UPS

- My copy of Ruse arrived from eBay, enjoying it so far, even if due to the distracting presence of my fiancee I can't focus on strategy and keep accidentally sending men to their death...
- Finally figured out the controls for SSX on PS3. Played it on 360 months ago so I've had difficulty adjusting. I keep trying to press buttons that aren't there.
- Laid the fuck-smack on that bloody dragon in the castle on Demon's Souls. That son-of-a-bitch has had this coming for a looooong time. Never got a chance to kill the arse hole when I had the game when it was new. Thanks to PS+ I've ticked that mission off my bucket list.
- My unbelievably rare Banpresto gold chocobo plushy arrived this morning too. Has taken pride of place on the sofa next to his other coloured bretherin, my giant chocobo head cushion, and my obligatory cuddly moogle. 



Spoiler











 
THE DOWNS

- Finished Mass Effect 3 at last (not had the console to do it until recently). Severely disappointed by the ending. I've spent the last 6 years chasing Liara T'Soni and I don't even get to see me get the girl at the end? What about the promise of all those little blue children? Fuck you, Bioware.
- Have come to the conclusion that Animal Crossing New Leaf is no longer entertaining as I've not logged in for a few days (busy with PS3), checked in this morning and honestly couldn't justify spending more than a minute playing, it all seemed so pointless in the grand scheme of things. It has therefore found a home on my trade-ins pile which I'll be taking to the local Game store this evening once it's cooled down a touch. See if I can get something new for my PS3 now that ME3 isn't an active project any more.
-


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 26, 2013)

got to versc/verc/verck.....whatever;Skywalk on Arc rise fantasia, i was hunting optional boss before this dungeon(it´s not last) and i was walking, after a hard battle, to the waxing crescent inn, and to my Luck, there was a freaking Rogress(Like a Magicite from Final Fantasy 6), challengin´me to battle her, she had over 200,000 HP, my characters had 2-4 status conditions(paralyze,poisoned,sick....) and low HP, thank god his attacks dealt only 700-900 damage....
i´m already at 25 Hours of gameplay.....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 26, 2013)

Finished off Manaan in KOTOR while retaining the right to actually go there through throwing both the Republic and the Sith under the bus with the judges, while also telling the truth about the giant shark monster in the water that lead to my decision to destroy the harvesting machine.

Korriban and Manaan done. Tatooine and Kashyyyk to go.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 26, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Have fun! Superstar Saga is one of my favorite games of all time.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what tipped you off to your copy of Super Mario Advance 4 being a fake? What's different about it, etc?


 

Apparently I didn't really pay attention when I bought it, because it's quite obvious.



As you can see the text and image appears to be cut off a little (the sticker used is too small to fit the image).
The sticker is also made from either thin cardboard or thick paper.
And the biggest tip-off is that it doesn't say 'nintendo' on the motherboard which you can normally see in the slot.

Anyway: Collected all Bean Star pieces, got through Joke Castle or whatever it's called and defeated that thief (again). And now Bean Castle is destroyed (again).
I feel the final boss coming up.
Have to say I'm kinda glad it's over, the gameplay get's kinda repetitive after a while and you can't really say the story is that great. I did have fun playing it though, but kinda lost interest when I had to gather the star pieces.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 27, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Apparently I didn't really pay attention when I bought it, because it's quite obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, google says it should look like this



Spoiler










and that yours was probably copies off of the top of the box art



Spoiler










the lack or a rating logo on the sticker was also a bad sign.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 27, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Apparently I didn't really pay attention when I bought it, because it's quite obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd XD


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 27, 2013)

Beat Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga. That last boss was a bitch.
Took me 10 tries...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 27, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Beat Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga. That last boss was a bitch.
> Took me 10 tries...


Congrats!

Anyway I've been playing Link's Awakening Dx and just like in my Seasons playthrough, I accidentally sequence broke the dungeon order, hitting the 6th dungeon before the 5th. XD I was so bummed when I completed the whole dungeon minus getting the nightmare key and facing the nightmare, only to see that getting said key requires an item I don't have yet (I'm pretty sure, anyway, since I've tried literally everything).  So, back to the 5th dungeon I go (though maybe I'll explore for side quests first).


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 27, 2013)

reached the 3rd floor of the Comstock´s airship on Bioshock Infinite.
defeated and gained Mashgar on Arc Rise Fantasia, 182.000 HP.....ugh.
reached the......``i don´t remember the name´´ town on Final fantasy 8, it´s the town where you control laguna and his awesome battle theme.


----------



## cobleman (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally reached Lvl 55 on COD2 on WiiU so much easier with decent guns. But i cant play for s%^t lol IDC cause i have heaps of fun even if i am the 1 dieing every 2 seconds!


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 28, 2013)

cobleman said:


> Finally reached Lvl 55 on COD2 on WiiU so much easier with decent guns. But i cant play for s%^t lol IDC cause i have heaps of fun even if i am the 1 dieing every 2 seconds!


 
my friends say this to me too, but i´m a monster on the Zombies mode.


----------



## emigre (Jul 28, 2013)

I've placed my third import order of the week. I've got Murasama for Vita and Devil Survivor 2 and Radiant Historia for DS.

People may accuse me of being a weeaboo but they can't accuse me of lacking taste.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 28, 2013)

emigre said:


> I've placed my third import order of the week. I've got Murasama for Vita and Devil Survivor 2 and Radiant Historia for DS.
> 
> People may accuse me of being a weeaboo but they can't accuse me of lacking taste.


Have fun with Radiant Historia! I've only played the first couple hours (back in my pirating days on my flash cart, and I liked it so much that I dropped $60 for a copy on eBay when it was out of print early this year). But it truly is a stellar game, and if you've seen my other posts, you know how picky I am with JRPGs. It feels like a spiritual successor to Chrono Trigger in a lot of ways, which is awesome!
/weeaboo


----------



## emigre (Jul 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Have fun with Radiant Historia! I've only played the first couple hours (back in my pirating days on my flash cart, and I liked it so much that I dropped $60 for a copy on eBay when it was out of print early this year). But it truly is a stellar game, and if you've seen my other posts, you know how picky I am with JRPGs. It feels like a spiritual successor to Chrono Trigger in a lot of ways, which is awesome!
> /weeaboo


 

I'm paying £26 for my copy and that's including P&P. I'm looking forward to it, I've already beat it but it should gie my 3DS some love.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Have fun with Radiant Historia! I've only played the first couple hours (back in my pirating days on my flash cart, and I liked it so much that I dropped $60 for a copy on eBay when it was out of print early this year). But it truly is a stellar game, and if you've seen my other posts, you know how picky I am with JRPGs. It feels like a spiritual successor to Chrono Trigger in a lot of ways, which is awesome!
> /weeaboo


 
then, you should play arc rise fantasia, the only thing not good about the game is the voice action, the difficulty is high,the story starts to pick up early in the game, and there are about 50 optional bosses and Rogresses(like magicite from FF6).


----------



## Osha (Jul 28, 2013)

emigre said:


> I've placed my third import order of the week. I've got Murasama for Vita and Devil Survivor 2 and Radiant Historia for DS.
> 
> People may accuse me of being a weeaboo but they can't accuse me of lacking taste.


 
Radiant Historia is a great game. A really underrated gem, sadly.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 28, 2013)

I just finished Stealth bastard deluxe. Picked it up in a humble bundle, but was more than pretty surprised by it: deep, challenging, engaging, good music, great level design (and there are lots of levels) awesome story-through-gameplay...awesome in every way. It even has a level editor. 

On the go, I'm busy working through Zelda: oracle of seasons. I think I'm in dungeon 6 at the moment (I had already played through Awakening again  ).


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 28, 2013)

I set a new N64 WR for Zelda: Ocarina of Time (24:10 on the English version).
The next day, I set a personal best of 5:19 on Super Mario Bros, just 21 seconds behind the world record.

It's Haggle Man time.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 28, 2013)

i think my mind is Broken,just finished Bioshock Infinite,and,hell, i understood FREAKIN´NOTHING!.
Sure, the part on the top of airship fightin´the ENTIRE FUCKIN´ FLEET..... IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!.
the game brought me back to the menu screen as if i exited the game, i thought it was an error or something, i tried finishing the game entering other doors, but nothing special happened.
one of the most epic Games i´ve ever played,Guess the 1999 mode is awaiting me....


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 28, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> then, you should play arc rise fantasia, the only thing not good about the game is the voice action, the difficulty is high,the story starts to pick up early in the game, and there are about 50 optional bosses and Rogresses(like magicite from FF6).


I love a difficult game.  what platform is it on? Also, does it have random encounters? Those are a deal breaker for me.


----------



## emigre (Jul 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I love a difficult game.  what platform is it on? Also, does it have random encounters? Those are a deal breaker for me.


 

It's on Wii. By difficult I presume he means grindy. Ya gonna grind.

I don't think ARF is particularly good in all honesty. It's pretty mediocre from story to characters. It had a good take on turn based combat but the difficultly fluctuated pretty badly. The voice acting was fantastic in a its so bad its good way.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I love a difficult game.  what platform is it on? Also, does it have random encounters? Those are a deal breaker for me.


 
the game is so difficult; my party was at level 41, evryone with about 3000 HP, i fought a boss with 32,000 HP, nothing so huge or difficult, but after this boss, i went to a desert cave and there was a guy with a huge Ass axe( can´t say the name or his cause;heavy spoilers), that had 87.000 HP.... his main attack, Volthorn, dealt over 3000 damage with my characters defending..............
i had to buy phoenix potions and good equipment, that made my party revive 3 times after being KO´ed......

it´s on the WII, i´m playing on Dolphin actually,it runs 70-90% when walking and battling, 100% on cutscenes and on the world map.

well, almost no, cu´z you can see the enemies on the overworld, but some of them runs very fast/very slow through corridors, making them impassable without battling, some enemies can spawn out of nothing and attack you.
and watch out for enemies that are pallete swaps of the enemies that you´ve already confronted,They are optional bosses that yeld HUGE amount of Rico(gold) but no EXP.



emigre said:


> I don't think ARF is particularly good in all honesty. It's pretty mediocre from story to characters.



the story isn´t that oscar winning thing, but it´s start to be good when shit´s start to going down on Antrax parish.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 29, 2013)

After trying to play Dishonored with a broken finger and accidentally using up all my bullets, I gave up. So I decided to try Skyrim and even though I was blocking accidentally sometimes, it wasn't as bad as wasting all my ammo in Dishonored. So now I've been playing Skyrim and beat the first mission. :3


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 29, 2013)

I beat Star Wars: KOTOR the other night (fuck that final battle), and I started on KOTOR II: The Sith Lords.

So far, this game is advancing much more quickly. I'm already level 14, am only on my fourth planet, including Peragus and Telos, and this planet is actually a mod. Honestly, the planet is pretty boring right now with meaningless fetch quests for side questing, and a main quest that includes a lot of running back and forth along fairly uneventful corridors. It's a good effort for a fan made mod, and the voice acting isn't that bad (though, work could have been done to make custom droid voices more robotic), but it's hard to tell who's even important since all the names are just combos of letters and numbers. Kind of defeats the idea that if they have an actual name, they're worth talking to.

I just saved after getting another bland side quest that I could barely be bothered to read through all the details of. I might just rush through this planet and get back to the main game content as fast as I can.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 29, 2013)

So far today I'm sad to report that my primary mission isn't going all that well, as it seems nobody in the known world wants to part with either of the two colours of Banpresto cuddly chocobo I'm mising (blue and green). Even eBay was remarkably unhelpful this morning. So I've started on Xcom Enemy Unknown instead to pass the time. Aside from a few annoying technical issues, which is odd since it's loading from my hard drive and not a disc therefore can't possibly be scratched, it's fairly enjoyable thus far, at least for something I got for free off PS+. Only major issue is that with my TV being so small some of the writing is literally impossible to read. Doesn't hamper progress but I would have liked to read those autopsy reports.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 29, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> cut


Little off topic but I totally feel the pain of small TV's. 
it always sucks when you have to get out of a comfortable spot just to scoot closer to the TV and be like "what does this document say..."


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 29, 2013)

1.Beat Newer Super Mario Bros Wii
2. Progressed further in Mario and Luigi:Super Star Saga
3.  Restarted Mario and Luigi:Bowser's Inside Story


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Little off topic but I totally feel the pain of small TV's.
> it always sucks when you have to get out of a comfortable spot just to scoot closer to the TV and be like "what does this document say..."


This is the main reason I'm finally upgrading to an HDTV. Reading tiny real-time instructions and weapon tutorial text in Assassin's Creed and Gears of War 3 was just impossible on SD.  The apartment I lived in until a few days ago had an HDTV built in, and I'm never going back.

Luckily for me, my local GameStop's manager was friendly enough to get one of those official PS3 gaming TVs shipped to me from another location, and after tax, the shelf-worn discount, and my $50 rewards coupon, it's only going to be about $120. So I'm pretty happy.
/off-topic


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 29, 2013)

i just finished Arc Rise Fantasia, and what a great game!, the end was fantastic, hard as hell too , the last boss had ,almost 400,000 HP......
now , i´m going to the arena to fight against Luminous Arc´s characters; Cameo battle.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2013)

I just beat Link's Awakening Dx, with everything complete except for the last four heart pieces. That ending alone might make it the saddest Zelda game I've played, even more so than Majora's Mask.  Nevertheless, it was a great game.

Now I just need to beat Zelda, Zelda II, Minish Cap, and Four Swords Adventures! Then I'll have beaten every canon Zelda game! However, since it's going to be a while before I have a place to set my consoles up in the new apartment (and I don't have a copy of Minish Cap, and I'm 100% broke), I think I'll focus on other handheld games.

Hm... Kirby & the Amazing Mirror is long overdue to be beaten, methinks.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 29, 2013)

Lost my Rogue Legacy save today  Just got new game+ too...


----------



## ilman (Jul 30, 2013)

Beat Dust:An Elysian Tail and what an adventure it was.
The story was good(not great), the gameplay was well-done(albeit a bit repetitive because of the Dust Storm), the graphics were amazing(hand-drawn gourgeousness   ) the atmosphere was perfect (any game that can change weather from cloudy to sunny to rainy in 2 minutes gets a plus from me), the music was great, the voice acting was surprisingly well-done for an indie game and it has a bit of a Metroidvania feel to it(if the 'Mysterious Wall Chicken' didn't give it away). Overall, fantastic game, which was certainly worth its 15 bucks. Also, I decided to make a running animation of Dust in Flash which I may finish up tomorrow.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

So I was immediately hit with Zelda withdrawal, then remembered that I beat Four Swords earlier this month, meaning I now had access to Palace of the Four Sword in A Link to the Past. So I went back and beat it. Sheesh, those bosses were hard! Watching another version of the end credits with all my stats (how many times each item was used, etc) was very satisfying.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 30, 2013)

Got some new fruit trees in ACNL, sadly my coconut and banana trees keep dying. I'm thinking they need to be planted on the beach. . . . . . .


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2013)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Got some new fruit trees in ACNL, sadly my coconut and banana trees keep dying. I'm thinking they need to be planted on the beach. . . . . . .


Bananas and coconuts have to be planted in the sand. They're definitely beach trees.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Got some new fruit trees in ACNL, sadly my coconut and banana trees keep dying. I'm thinking they need to be planted on the beach. . . . . . .


 
One thing that I hate is that if I go to a friends town, and pick their perfect fruit, I should get to plant the perfect fruit in my town, and grow perfect fruit.

And fuck sakes, getting art in this game is so damn hard. Almost have the fossil collection done though.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 30, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Bananas and coconuts have to be planted in the sand. They're definitely beach trees.


 
Thanks 



ShadowSoldier said:


> One thing that I hate is that if I go to a friends town, and pick their perfect fruit, I should get to plant the perfect fruit in my town, and grow perfect fruit.
> 
> And fuck sakes, getting art in this game is so damn hard. Almost have the fossil collection done though.


 
I have yet to get a single piece of art, only had 2 fakes which I had to pay to get rid of  I have a good amount in my museum I believe, and how in the hell do you get art though? I have extra NES items that I'm looking to get rid of. An Arwing and a mask of some kind (I forget which)


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 30, 2013)

Sry


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to get a single piece of art, only had 2 fakes which I had to pay to get rid of  I have a good amount in my museum I believe, and in the hell do you get art though? I have extra NES items that I'm looking to get rid of. An Arwing and a mask of some kind (I forget which)


 
I don't even know how to get Art, I haven't gotten a single piece yet.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 30, 2013)

Shyt a double post  is there a way I can delete that? Also I've made a nice pathway that goes throughout my entire town  (I'm proud of that)


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 30, 2013)

Killed the first dragon and I hit level 6 in Skyrim.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Killed the first dragon and I hit level 6 in Skyrim.


 
i don´t know if it´s normal, but, everywhere you go, there will spawn at least 1 dragon on your way,just get some companions and let them kill it until you´re about level 12, with better Equipment, of course


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 30, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i don´t know if it´s normal, but, everywhere you go, there will spawn at least 1 dragon on your way,just get some companions and let them kill it until you´re about level 12, with better Equipment, of course


 
Thanks for the tip


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally Finished Dragon quest monsters joker 2, with just 12 hours,on the final battle,my last monster(great dragon) had only 20 HP he psyched up to 100 and finished the malevolynx with 788 Damage..


----------



## DS1 (Jul 31, 2013)

I got a top-bracket place in some SSX event. I don't know if that's an accomplishment but at least I netted more credits in 2 minutes than I would have 2 hours of playing the game normally.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 31, 2013)

I collected the last 3 mirror shards in Kirby & the Amazing Mirror, as well as unlock the room of powers. I tried the final boss a few times, but can't get past phase 5. I'll try again later.

***EDIT***
I Beat the final boss in Kirby & the Amazing Mirror on my break at work. Later this evening, I went back and collected all the treasures, getting a 100% completion rating and unlocking boss endurance mode. I think I'll tackle that tomorrow.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 1, 2013)

I ended up finishing up my ZZZXZ armour in MH3U with armour spheres.  (And I ended up taking down a nargacuga in G rank.)


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 1, 2013)

Played "No Time To Explain" while waiting for "Rise of the Triad 2013"

Good times (game needs optimizations though) its "Barking" mad though


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 1, 2013)

Killed my second dragon in Skyrim and reached level 11, it was quite epic. I was just travelling to a bandit hideout to slaughter them all when it landed right behind me. Definitely a fun fight. I'm also able to craft Elven Armor now


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 1, 2013)

Double post sorry :/


----------



## emigre (Aug 1, 2013)

I finished chapter one of Spec Ops.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 2, 2013)

Finished like 1 level in rise of the triad since I was out most of the day


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 2, 2013)

defeated leviathan,abbadon and baal, on Arc Rise Fantasia´s extra dungeon, each one had over 200.000-300.000 HP, but quite weak.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 2, 2013)

Got a full Elven Armor set and reached level 13 in Skyrim. Destruction is 33 and One-Handed Weapons is at 45.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Got my ass kicked my Medusa in SMT IV, multiple times. -_-

Also at the boss of the snow world in HarmoKnight. I have problems with all the non platforming levels in that game, and it's getting really annoying


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 2, 2013)

Grabbed the new free games off PS+ and finished the first three chapters or so of Spec Ops The Line. I find myself using mainly the pistol, oddly. Headshots have never been a challenge for me so I just pop everyone in the face. Had to stop when carpel tunnel set in though so the rest of the last 24 hours have been spent on my big Family Guy box set instead while I heal


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 2, 2013)

Advanced some through Nar Shadaa on Star Wars: KOTOR II. I think I'm just about done with the world, thankfully. Being forced to use parties that don't include the my main character was hard. I auto-level everybody except for my character because I just don't want to spend the time on them. Unfortunately, in this game, none of my secondary characters are really exemplary, so I suffer when my character can't be present.

I also decided to finally try Bit.Trip Runner, and it's okay. It's simple, yet challenging. Levels are short, but they take time to get through 100%. It isn't a game I foresee myself investing too much time into, but it'll be good for half hour chunks if I'm bored.


----------



## liamash3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I beat Whitney while playing Pokemon Liquid Crystal. Was down to my last 'mon with red HP and barely won


----------



## Arras (Aug 2, 2013)

I played my first ever match Starcraft 2 against some guy who was level 50. I'm sure you can guess the result.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 2, 2013)

Got the 4th terminal in SMTIV
Beat Halo 3 Legendary on Co-Op with my buddy, found all skulls~ (but forgot all the damn terminals -.-)
And cleared the first chapter of Dead Space~


----------



## emigre (Aug 2, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> the last 24 hours have been spent on my big Family Guy box set


 

My commiserations.


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 2, 2013)

Just finished...
*Can't You Go Any Faster?!*
Complete the game in 3 hours.

Muramasa Rebirth
Now, I need to accomplish the last two trophies which is freakin' hard in Fury Mode. LOL!!!!

*Ascendancy of the Oboro Style*
View all of the Pandemonium
endings while playing "Fury"
mode.

*Thousand Flowers of Darkness*
View all of the Ninja Scroll
endings while playing "Fury"
mode.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've had a rotten day so far, so I've treated myself to some new shiny things. Sonic Generations and Sonic Unleashed are largely for the lady, she's been on a bit of a Sonic kick ever since I loaned her my DVD box set of 'Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog' (she wanted to know what I watched as a kid, lord knows why, she's probably up to something), but I picked up White Knight Chronicles 2 for myself since it has the original in there too. Two 30 hour or so RPGs for £13, not a bad deal methinks. Only trouble is that I don't have enough space on the hard drive to install the game data for everything. So I have to delete either the install data for another game or delete one of my downloaded PS+ games. Might just finish Spec Ops The Line this afternoon then delete it, I can't see it having much replay value when I can't play online.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Got a full Elven Armor set and reached level 13 in Skyrim. Destruction is 33 and One-Handed Weapons is at 45.


 
i was going to play skyrim today, and i realized that my One-Handed level is at 76.....

Defeated the 5TH super boss on Arc Rise Fantasia:
this guy was an pushover..:




Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 3, 2013)

I started playing Kirby Canvas Curse yesterday, and between then and today, I beat the third world. The game is not only fun, but surprisingly challenging and addictive. It's looking to be rather short though, with only 8 worlds, and I've already beaten 3 of them in less than 24 hours (unless there's more "surprise"worlds after, or something like that).

Also after many tries, I finally beat The Arena in Kirby Super Star Ultra for the first time, in just barely over 14 minutes (14:00:77, to be precise). Technically I've beaten it once before early last year, but that was on my DSTwo and cheating with save states (back in my pirating and save state cheating days), so I don't count it.

I think I'm going to take a break from the game until tomorrow after work, then I'll have all of my two days off to beat Helper to Hero, and maybe even The True Arena (neither of which I've beaten at all, even with cheating).

***EDIT***
I am such a freaking liar... I went back to Kirby Super Star Ultra as soon as I posted this and started Helper to Hero. I beat it as Plasma Wisp (the best power and helper in the game, IMO) with a time of 11:41:20, and it took me two tries (the "secret" final boss killed me the first time).

In all seriousness though, I think I really am going to take a break from the game before playing The True Arena. I do eventually want to 100% everything in this game, and the only thing left is to beat The True Arena, as well as beat Helper to Hero with every helper. Ugh, beating it with the stone helper is going to be a real pain...


----------



## YayMii (Aug 3, 2013)

To be honest, I don't feel like I've made any major accomplishments in the past few months other than "I've gotten a bit better at x multiplayer game". But recently I've started playing Virtue's Last Reward and enjoying it so far. I'm also trying to work towards getting a Platinum in Project Diva f, and I'm halfway there.



xwatchmanx said:


> In all seriousness though, I think I really am going to take a break from the game before playing The True Arena. I do eventually want to 100% everything in this game, and the only thing left is to beat The True Arena, as well as beat Helper to Hero with every helper. Ugh, beating it with the stone helper is going to be a real pain...


I found the stone helper to be one of, if not the easiest. You're invincible in stone form, not to mention that he does a lot of damage when landing on and/or beside things. You just need a bit of patience.


----------



## jargus (Aug 3, 2013)

Did a couple chapters in PxZ. Beat the second boss in Sakura Samurai.  Then my 3ds battery got too low. Also picked up a VMU for my Dreamcast so I can start games on it now


----------



## xist (Aug 3, 2013)

My gamefaqs account hit Sage...nevertheless it's still galling to know that i could have joined the site at inception of the karma system, rather than sitting around without an account because you hardly ever need one.


----------



## Issac (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been playing some Skyrim, and currently my exp-bar is halfway to 40 ... Sneak, lockpick and archery all around 80-95. Maxed out warewolf perks too.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 3, 2013)

My fiendish master plan of buying myself new games has epicly backfired as of course the PS3 has been completely taken over by my beloved as she plows through the Sonic games I bought her. White Knight Chronicles hasn't even made it out of the box yet. So unable to actually play anything I've written 3 new Top Ten lists for my portfolio, got another chapter of my new novel done, and ate lots of chicken nuggets.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2013)

I beat Onderon round one on Knights of the Old Republic II just to find out that apparently, even with all the best fixing mods and save editors, I massively fucked up by doing Onderon last on my circuit of worlds. My only option at this point is to back way the fuck up to one of my really old saves, or just not play the game again because the trigger to get my pass to go back and finish up Onderon keeps only half-triggering every time I board my ship (a dark screen like something is going to happen, then it just goes back to me at the entrance/exit to the ship). Tried killing a couple hours because I read it was a time based event, yet, conveniently, everybody else had the trigger happen _after_ they completed another world in between. With nothing having happened, I think I'm screwed.

I really don't want to play through Nar Shadaa again, so I think I'll just play a different game.


----------



## xist (Aug 3, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I really don't want to play through Nar Shadaa again, so I think I'll just play a different game.


 
Ask someone for a save after that part of the game? Makes sense if you'd like to finish it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2013)

xist said:


> Ask someone for a save after that part of the game? Makes sense if you'd like to finish it.


Won't be my character and my progress though. That kinda defeats the purpose of 95% of the game (making your own choices, developing your character, etc.).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 3, 2013)

YayMii said:


> I found the stone helper to be one of, if not the easiest. You're invincible in stone form, not to mention that he does a lot of damage when landing on and/or beside things. You just need a bit of patience.


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Arras (Aug 3, 2013)

I finished Noitu Love 2 Devolution on Normal. Surprisingly fun, actually.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 3, 2013)

I Tried replaiyng Golden sun the lost age, got to lv 99, already beat the game,so i tried to kill dullahan, which is the hardest boss i ´ve ever faced on my life, yes,i already played Final fantasys,chrono trigger,dragon quest,persona,shin megami tensei, disgaea..... but this boss is just Freaking hard.
i tried looking for strategies on the Internet and found some good ones, but they took too much time...... instead, i sticked with my favorite strategy: ODYSSEY , ODYSSEY ,LIQUIFIER , DIAMOND BERG!! REPEAT!!


----------



## emigre (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm up to Chapter 9 in Spec Ops. Played whilst sat in my new chair.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 4, 2013)

Haven't accomplished much lately, but I did just start Tales of Xillia today. I'm only a couple of hours in so I can't say much. Hopefully I'll enjoy this as much as Graces f


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 4, 2013)

emigre said:


> I'm up to Chapter 9 in Spec Ops. Played whilst sat in my new chair.


 

Finished it earlier this evening, but don't worry, I'm not the sort of jerk that spoils the ending. Oddly I ended up using the M9 pistol for pretty much the entire game. It carries plenty of ammo, it's accurate at the sort of short to mid ranges I find myself fighting at for most of the game, and aside from against those accursed heavy troopers a headshot is still a one shot kill. So I just went through popping everyone in the face with the pistols with a shotgun on standby for those god damn heavies, very occasionally swapping it out for a sniper rifle for extreme range shots, and even then I did some of those with the pistol.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 4, 2013)

Finished a Lagiacrus armor set on MH3U, all I need left is the Bolt Axe(SA) and I'm done 

Also, I'm teaching my brother how to slaughter innocent creatures and wear their flesh as decorations master the dual blades in the demo.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> I Tried replaiyng Golden sun the lost age, got to lv 99, already beat the game,so i tried to kill dullahan, which is the hardest boss i ´ve ever faced on my life, yes,i already played Final fantasys,chrono trigger,dragon quest,persona,shin megami tensei, disgaea..... but this boss is just Freaking hard.
> i tried looking for strategies on the Internet and found some good ones, but they took too much time...... instead, i sticked with my favorite strategy: ODYSSEY , ODYSSEY ,LIQUIFIER , DIAMOND BERG!! REPEAT!!


The Star Magician is considered to be the hardest boss in The Lost Age, actually. Regardless, I never got above level 46 average and beat every extra boss. Honestly, at the point when you have to fight him, Poseidon is easily the most difficult boss, at least the first time you play through. Dullhallan is probably the toughest in terms of brute force, but the Star Magician is tougher due to the different balls he uses that can be difficult to keep fully in check while still actually attacking the Star Magician himself. As well, if you don't keep the balls in check, they can undo everything you did, or kill off a party member before you can do anything about it.

Though, it's worth noting that in The Lost Age, the level cap is 99, but stats pretty much stop increasing after level 50. As well, bonus bosses are designed in such a fashion that they're difficult whether you're level 35 or 60. They're more a tactical challenge than a stat based one.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 4, 2013)

Played a lot of Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer for the first time with my best friend ( I now own the whole trilogy and I've never played the series before so I'm pretty stoked)


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> The Star Magician is considered to be the hardest boss in The Lost Age, actually. Regardless, I never got above level 46 average and beat every extra boss. Honestly, at the point when you have to fight him, Poseidon is easily the most difficult boss, at least the first time you play through. Dullhallan is probably the toughest in terms of brute force, but the Star Magician is tougher due to the different balls he uses that can be difficult to keep fully in check while still actually attacking the Star Magician himself. As well, if you don't keep the balls in check, they can undo everything you did, or kill off a party member before you can do anything about it.
> 
> Though, it's worth noting that in The Lost Age, the level cap is 99, but stats pretty much stop increasing after level 50. As well, bonus bosses are designed in such a fashion that they're difficult whether you're level 35 or 60. They're more a tactical challenge than a stat based one.


 
yeah, but i didn´t had problems with the star magician,i summoned granite and flash(tinder or corona , i don´t remember) they make most attacks deal over 20% of their normal power for 2 rounds, i think, and stick with 5 block psynergys like supernova,quake sphere and megacool.

Also, upped my high score on Kung-fu Ball on Rhythm Heaven Fever, now it´s exactly 1900

started playing final fantasy fables , chocobo dungeon on the wii, defeated the first boss, and to my surprise, the boss battle theme is the FF8 boss theme.

got through the train part on FF8 , the boss had over 4000 HP, but i won spawning ifrit and shiva, that dealt 400 and 800 damage, respectively.

Downloaded got some PSP games; the 3rd birthday, lunar silver star harmony, class of heroes 2 and jeanne D´arc.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 6, 2013)

Became the Harbinger for the companions in Skyrim.
Met Kyurem in PMD - Gates to Infinity


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 7, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Became the Harbinger for the companions in Skyrim.
> Met Kyurem in PMD - Gates to Infinity


 
Funny, I just beat him


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 7, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Funny, I just beat him


Haha, nice! Was it as easy as the rest of the game?


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 7, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Haha, nice! Was it as easy as the rest of the game?


Yes and the story is shit.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 7, 2013)

started playing Unchained Blades, pretty cool characters and combat system, but it´s very hard......


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2013)

I've accomplished quite a bit since my last post 4 days ago. I spent a good portion of my weekend trying to beat The True Arena in Kirby Super Star Ultra, but after countless tries I just can't get past the Galactica Knight (or whatever he's called). So I took a break from that game, and haven't gotten back to it.

Also, I made a lot of progress in the 3DS ambassador version of Metroid Fusion, despite the fact that I own the physical GBA game and my aversion to virtual console, because why not. I already had a partially completed file from months back, so I picked up from there (I was right before the part where you get the super missiles, I think?), and I've gotten all the way to the part where you track down the security robot for the second time. I'll probably pick it up and finish it sometime this week.

Probably my biggest accomplishment though has to be in Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D. I've been in Zelda withdrawal lately since A) I've recently moved and don't yet have a practical way/place to set up my consoles to play Zelda and Zelda II and B) I've beaten every handheld Zelda except Minish Cap, which I can't afford at the moment. So on Sunday, I decided to start another OoT run since I haven't played it in over a year.

Originally I was shooting for a quick 1 or 2 day playthrough, but then I decided that I wanted to 100% it. I've never 100%'d a Zelda game before (even though it's my favorite series), and since OoT on the N64 was my first one, why not start here?

As of this writing, I've gotten up to Ganon's Tower. I have 65 Gold Skulltula tokens (far more than I've ever gotten in any previous playthrough), and have collected every heart piece in the game. I've also gotten the ice arrows, as far as optional items go. All I really have left to do is collect 35 more tokens, catch 9 more big poes for the fourth bottle, plant three more magic beans, and then beat the game.

I'm pretty freaking excited... This will be an accomplishment in the making since I was 8 years old (15 years!). No idea how long it'll take, but I'm determined to succeed!


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2013)

Beat Kirby's Dreamland on the Gameboy. It's been at least 10 years since I last played the game. King Dedede's theme is as awesome as I remember.


----------



## jargus (Aug 7, 2013)

Beat Sakura Samurai. Twas a fun game.
Played a chapter and a half of PxZ. Its actually starting to get challenging to keep characters alive.
Surprised girlfriend with the Tales of Xillia CE. Shes is a huge fan of the series and I went to great lengths to keep its existence a secret from her.


----------



## Issac (Aug 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Also, I made a lot of progress in the* 3DS ambassador version of Metroid Fusion*, despite the fact that I own the physical GBA game...
> 
> Probably my biggest accomplishment though has to be in Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D. I've been in Zelda withdrawal lately since A) I've recently moved and don't yet have a practical way/place to set up my consoles to play Zelda and Zelda II and B) I've beaten every handheld* Zelda except Minish Cap, which I can't afford at the moment*. So on Sunday, I decided to start another OoT run since I haven't played it in over a year.


 

I got Minish Cap as a 3DS ambassador game... don't you?


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've not achieved much so far today as I was working the late shift yesterday and as such haven't long got out of bed, but today's plan as I have the day off (YAY) is to raid PSN for some new games, likely get Worms so my mates and I have something to play as I only have 1 pad at the moment, then I'm starting White Knight Chronicles 1+2. Picked up WKC2 for £12.99 and it has the original on disc too. Bargain


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2013)

Issac said:


> I got Minish Cap as a 3DS ambassador game... don't you?


I do. But i want my first playthrough to be on real hardware (plus the GBA SP is way comfier for me to hold). Though if I can't afford it for too much longer, I might just go ahead and play the ambassador version.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 7, 2013)

Last day or so, I've been working on a non working 89 Pinball Machine (Mousin Around) and after 1 broken wire, 2 cold solder joints I got it fully working. It still occasionally throws a U42 pia error on boot, which after googling is dealing with the soundboard, but I believe the problem actually lies with the PSU. So I'm thinking after a PSU recap I've have it completely fixed. But playing it for the first time since getting it working was pretty cool.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 7, 2013)

Had to go to the computer store to buy a universal charger because my charger broke. (eventually it turned out it wasn't my charger that was broken but the jack inside my laptop, aaaaarrrrggghhh!!!!!)
Anyway, because there was a gaming store in the same street I thought about picking up a used game or 2 with the €15 cash I had left.
Couldn't stop myself and ended up buying 4 games: GOW Chains of Olympus, GOW Ghost of Sparta and White Knight Chronicles for PSP and Gravity Rush for PSVita.
God I get impulsive when there is money on my credit card!!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been going back with my best friend and replaying most of the Halo games I own and beating them on legendary.
As you can see from my sigs recently played games, we've gone through Halo 3, and Halo ODST so far. It's been a blast, the Halo Franchise is a franchise I hold to the highest regards. Even more then my fandom of Zelda. 
Next we will be going through Halo Combat Evolved Anniversary edition (as soon as his copy arrives in the mail)

And maybe we will go through Halo 4 again =_=;
As much as I love the franchise I'm still bleh about 4 :/


----------



## sevenstitch (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally got some decent lobbies in Black ops 2. Matchmaking has been near broken on the 360 for months (some would argue it was never _not_ broken),
but every once in a while it throws me a bone. Fast players, little or no lag, a smattering of less than stellar players; it made for a pretty fun morning.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 7, 2013)

Well for those people who haven't seen my status update, here's the scoop: I finished a complete playthrough of Chrono Trigger this morning.  I should get back to Okami now; maybe I will in the next few days... I've got the CTBug and my only fix is to play it again; I'm actually already halfway done with another game anyway: Ayla's attack went from 218 to 233 in only 3 levels...


xwatchmanx said:


> I've accomplished quite a bit since my last post 4 days ago. I spent a good portion of my weekend trying to beat The True Arena in Kirby Super Star Ultra, but after countless tries I just can't get past the Galactica Knight (or whatever he's called). So I took a break from that game, and haven't gotten back to it.


 
It's the Meta Knight, and yes, it is super hard. But now you can give some respect for my sister since she's gotten through there. I would watch her play it and she would make it look so easy.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 7, 2013)

Discovered that whoever had Sonic Generations before I did hasn't used the DLC code, so I got the Casino Night pinball stage. Yay. Now trying to decide if I shold pay the £3.69 for Sonic CD or just wait til I get a new PSP and emulate it...Might just get Sonic CD and Afterburner Climax. Will give me something to do while I wait for my new MP3 player to load. Friend gave it to me as an early birthday present along with a 32GB microSD card, but transferring all 20GB of my music will apparently take another 14 hours...my computer sucks, that's why.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> It's the Meta Knight, and yes, it is super hard.


I'm not talking about Meta Knight. He's easy (and he's in the original arena, not the True Arena). I'm talking about that other boss looks sort of like him. You fight him as the final boss of Meta Knightmare Ultra, and again in the True Arena as the second to last boss.

Anyway, I beat OoT 3D today, with all heart pieces, 66 spider tokens, and every optional expansion and weapon upgrade. All that's left for me to do is get the last bottle from the Poe Dealer and the other 34 spider tokens. I know I said in my last post I'm going to 100% it now, but I decided to play other games in between. The rest of OoT that I have left is essentially a grind fest after all, and I don't want to get bored. I might start another playthrough of aLttP. I beat it earlier this year, but playing it again close to A Link Between Worlds' release will better freshen my mind for all the similarities and differences between the two games.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2013)

Arras said:


> I played my first ever match Starcraft 2 against some guy who was level 50. I'm sure you can guess the result.


I feel for you :'(
Makes me remember when I bought C&C3, and went online after completing the campaign and doing a few skirmishes.... Sad


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 8, 2013)

Satangel said:


> I feel for you :'(
> Makes me remember when I bought C&C3, and went online after completing the campaign and doing a few skirmishes.... Sad


 
Yeah had similar experiences with Red Alert 2, C&C3 and Battle for Middle-Earth 2 first time I tried multiplayer.
God it feels like ages ago that I was one of the top players in Red Alert and BfME2.
Now I think about it, it has been quite a while since I played RTS games...
Maybe in september when exams are over.

Anyway: Finished post credit story of Pokémon Mystery Dungeon 3DS (which actually is only 1 dungeon that's not even challenging).
I have one word to describe this game: Bullocks.
They managed to ruin my favorite Pokémon francise.
It's too easy, too short and the story is weak.
Previous games had a great storyline that even continued far beyond the credits, had an immense amount of Pokémon, far more challenging dungeons and a much higher difficulty level.
Sure it's fun that you can design and build your own paradise, but that on it's own isn't enough to make it a good game.
Also it's bullshit that you can only take on 1 mission at a time even when they are in the same dungeon!!!!

EDIT: Just started up Wario Land 4, saw that I only needed 1 more collectible and found it after the first try. Another game 100%!


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 9, 2013)

Four more quests 'til my HR8 test in Monster Hunter.  G-rank is so far kicking my butt, but I think I'd farm for more Azure Rathalos bits....in order to make a Rath Soul Z armour.

This is the hardest game I've played in a long time.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 9, 2013)

I beat Code of Princess today. 
Fuck's sake man I hope I never have to touch this game again. 
I never thought a beam em-up can be so grindy and boring.


----------



## Arras (Aug 9, 2013)

I finally finished getting all my Steam Trading cards. Now I have 4 pages of the things. Now to sell them and buy others to complete some sets.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 9, 2013)

Saved my partner Snivy in PMD - Gates to Infinity. Those jerks kidnapped him.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 11, 2013)

reached the top of the titan Darius on Unchained Blades.
reached LV 10 with Squall, Laguna,Cloud of Darkness and Sephiroth on Dissidia 012: Final Fantasy.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2013)

Played a bit on a couple of games the last few days.
Finally got really into the new Animal Crossing, shoveling Bells by the thousands 
God I wish making money would be that easy in real life...

Played first 2 levels of God of War Chains of Olympus.

Got to Sequence 3 of AC Liberations, but lost interest in it after that. I finished it before, but my saves got deleted by that stupid bug while I almost had all collectibles (I think I needed 1 more of each kind of collectible). Can't say I really enjoyed the game anymore after that.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2013)

Since my last post, I've almost completed a full playthrough of A Link to the Past on GBA. I just started Ganon's Tower, and have gotten every item and upgrade except for the one in Ganon's Tower. I also have all but 9 of the heart pieces. I might go back and collect those heart pieces before finishing Ganon's Tower for a 100% run (that technically won't be possible until I rebeat Four Swords multiple times, since this is a new file I started and I need to unlock Palace of the Four Sword and the continuous spin attack sidequest, but I can at least 100% the game as originally made, so to speak).

Sheesh, playing this game again right after a playthrough of OoT makes me realize just how much better of a game aLttP is than OoT. Longer game, better overworld, better control, more sidequests and optional items to unlock, the list goes on and on. I'm not talking from nostalgia either, as OoT was my first Zelda game at 8 or 9 years old, whereas I didn't play aLttP until last year.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Since my last post, I've almost completed a full playthrough of A Link to the Past on GBA. I just started Ganon's Tower, and have gotten every item and upgrade except for the one in Ganon's Tower. I also have all but 9 of the heart pieces. I might go back and collect those heart pieces before finishing Ganon's Tower for a 100% run (that technically won't be possible until I rebeat Four Swords multiple times, since this is a new file I started and I need to unlock Palace of the Four Sword and the continuous spin attack sidequest, but I can at least 100% the game as originally made, so to speak).
> 
> Sheesh, playing this game again right after a playthrough of OoT makes me realize just how much better of a game aLttP is than OoT. Longer game, better overworld, better control, more sidequests and optional items to unlock, the list goes on and on. I'm not talking from nostalgia either, as OoT was my first Zelda game at 8 or 9 years old, whereas I didn't play aLttP until last year.


 
Hmm haven't played aLttP yet. I'm slowly crawling myself through all the games in chronological order, I say crawling because I'm not an incredible fan of the games and I can find especially the console ones quite tedious at some moments.
At the moment I did Skyward Sword --> Minish Cap (my personal favorite ever) --> Four Swords (rubbish game, no story).
Next up is OoT which I actually finished before, but will start over for the sake of the chronology.

EDIT: Just checked in my Hyrule Historia and saw that aLttP is the next game in the chronology (well actually the timeline splits in 3 after OoT, but it's in the timeline I want to play first)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 14, 2013)

Yesterday, I collected all the heart pieces in Zelda: aLttP (GBA) and beat it, essentially 100%'ing the game as originally designed on the SNES. All that's left for me to do is the bonus stuff exclusive in the GBA version (Palace of the Four Sword and the riddle sidequest).

Yesterday, I also beat  Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land, which I've been working on little by little for a few months now. I've beaten it multiple times before, but it's been years since I've done so. I'll probably go back in a while and 100% it to unlock Ex mode, and then 100% that for Meta Knightmare.

Today, I finished off my playthrough of Metroid Fusion (3DS ambassador). This is the game I've beaten the most times in my life, ever (close to thirty times), but I haven't played it in about two years. I'm a little rusty (it took me about 2:45 with 70% items, and I'm pretty sure I've accomplished the same collection rate in less than 2 hours in the past), but I still mostly have my touch. And the game is still awesome.

I also completed a fresh playthrough of Zelda: Four Swords with my girlfriend today. Both of us erased our files because we wanted to change our names, so we needed to beat it again to unlock Palace of the Four Sword. We'll probably do at least four more playthroughs over time so we can both get ten hero medals to unlock the Riddle sidequest. It's such a fun game, I can only imagine how much more fun it is to play with four people. Maybe tomorrow I'll take care of Palace of the Four Sword on my aLttP file.

I also downloaded the demo for Mario & Luigi: Dream Team off the 3DS eShop, and holy balls, it's incredible! I haven't played an M&L game since the GBA original, one of my favorite games (though I played the first couple hours of Partners in Time, and wasn't too crazy about it), but this demo reminded me of everything I loved about it. The action commands were top notch, and the art style was beautiful, combining old-fashioned sprites with 3D environments (seriously, why can't Yoshi's New Island look like this?). I'm normally really picky about playing series in order, but I might make an exception this time and jump straight to Dream Team.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 14, 2013)

I cleaned my desk, replaced my PC speaker system (new speakers and base speaker... lol) turned it on and thought my windows where going to break. In my mind "50% it's only half way up should be fine...." what actually happened when I played a test file "Oh Jesus lord help me I think my ears are bleeding!!!" lol

I probably picked a bad movie to do the test with as well, Django Unchained and I fast forwarded right into a gun fight, good times where had by all.

Only about 500 things to do tomorrow but when I am done with those things I plan on testing these speakers out on some games!!!


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 14, 2013)

played some persona 3 : portable , reached 2 days before the 2nd full moon boss(may)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 14, 2013)

BTW, totally forgot that I beat Level 4 and the following boss (Dedede level 2) in Kirby Canvas Curse today.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 14, 2013)

Just finished Spec Ops: The Line.
What the fucking hell...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 14, 2013)

Beat Tomb Raider with 73% completion. Good enough for me. To be honest, the game could be A LOT better. It's not bad, it's enjoyable, but definitely isn't anywhere close to GOTY like commenters have said. So far, The Last Of Us is the only game this year that deserves GOTY. Maaaaybe Watch Dogs, but we'll have to wait and see. Definitely won't be AC4.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 15, 2013)

defeated the 2nd full moon boss on persona 3 portable,i was like:Holy shit, another huge boss....my attacks dealt over 200 damage, and the enemies had over 500HP...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Beat Tomb Raider with 73% completion. Good enough for me. To be honest, the game could be A LOT better. It's not bad, it's enjoyable, but definitely isn't anywhere close to GOTY like commenters have said. So far, The Last Of Us is the only game this year that deserves GOTY. Maaaaybe Watch Dogs, but we'll have to wait and see. Definitely won't be AC4.


I absolutely loved the game (my first Tomb Raider game, ever). My only serious issues with it were the auto-recharging health meter (that completely destroys the point of a survival game, in my opinion) and the QTEs.

Anyway, I played the 3DS eShop version of Cave Story for the first time in a while today. I have a "complete" file that's done except for the "true" final level (I could never beat it with the machine gun, and I haven't made any progress since October). So I started a new file about a month back to get the super gun made from your polar star (I can't for life of me remember what it's called), and have been playing sporadically. Today I got from the part where you build a bomb up to the part where you meet Curly.

I also finally started seriously playing Resident Evil: Revelations. I've had it since late last year, and dabbled in it a few times, but just couldn't really get into it (because im a pansy). Yet, yesterday and today, I just couldn't put it down. It's an incredible game, and even without the circle pad pro, the game is quite easy to control with the proper control setting and accelerometer aiming working in tandem (as well as a bit of practice).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I absolutely loved the game (my first Tomb Raider game, ever). My only serious issues with it were the auto-recharging health meter (that completely destroys the point of a survival game, in my opinion) and the QTEs.
> 
> Anyway, I played the 3DS eShop version of Cave Story for the first time in a while today. I have a "complete" file that's done except for the "true" final level (I could never beat it with the machine gun, and I haven't made any progress since October). So I started a new file about a month back to get the super gun made from your polar star (I can't for life of me remember what it's called), and have been playing sporadically. Today I got from the part where you build a bomb up to the part where you meet Curly.
> 
> I also finally started seriously playing Resident Evil: Revelations. I've had it since late last year, and dabbled in it a few times, but just couldn't really get into it (because im a pansy). Yet, yesterday and today, I just couldn't put it down. It's an incredible game, and even without the circle pad pro, the game is quite easy to control with the proper control setting and accelerometer aiming working in tandem (as well as a bit of practice).


 

QTE's were dumb. But I don't know, it just felt like too much of an Uncharted game instead of a Tomb Raider game. The puzzles were stupid, the environment really wasn't that interesting. The story was okay though, but the cast were shit. There's a lot of room for improvement, and I believe they can do it, but I don't think it's GOTY material like everybody says it is.

Also, Revelations is a really good game. I have it on 3DS, I beat it on WiiU, I loved it. I think the 3DS version is a bit better because I feel like it sucks you into the game more and makes it more scarier, but that's just me.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> QTE's were dumb. But I don't know, it just felt like too much of an Uncharted game instead of a Tomb Raider game. The puzzles were stupid, the environment really wasn't that interesting. The story was okay though, but the cast were shit. There's a lot of room for improvement, and I believe they can do it, but I don't think it's GOTY material like everybody says it is.
> 
> Also, Revelations is a really good game. I have it on 3DS, I beat it on WiiU, I loved it. I think the 3DS version is a bit better because I feel like it sucks you into the game more and makes it more scarier, but that's just me.


 
it's already scary to play this game on the ps3 during the day,i can´t imagine playing it at night on a little screen o_0.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 15, 2013)

I recently finished Bastion and DLC quest, and am now playing Amnesia: Dark descent.


...and no, I'm not planning on playing all my steam summer sale purchases in alphabetical order.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 15, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> it's already scary to play this game on the ps3 during the day,i can´t imagine playing it at night on a little screen o_0.


It's pretty nerve wracking. You do get braver over time during a play session and start to go "psh, no sweat." But then a particularly scary moment happens, and you're freaked out for another twenty minutes. XD

Then again, this is my first Resident Evil game, so maybe it won't be quite so scary to RE veterans.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's pretty nerve wracking. You do get braver over time during a play session and start to go "psh, no sweat." But then a particularly scary moment happens, and you're freaked out for another twenty minutes. XD
> 
> Then again, this is my first Resident Evil game, so maybe it won't be quite so scary to RE veterans.


 
well, i´m kinda new to the ``scary factor´´ of the series,because i only played RE5 and 6.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's pretty nerve wracking. You do get braver over time during a play session and start to go "psh, no sweat." But then a particularly scary moment happens, and you're freaked out for another twenty minutes. XD
> 
> Then again, this is my first Resident Evil game, so maybe it won't be quite so scary to RE veterans.


 
Nah, it got pretty tense for me too. The more you play the easier it gets, only because you're better equipped.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nah, it got pretty tense for me too. The more you play the easier it gets, only because you're better equipped.


 
it´s very easy to lose ammo, like on the boss at the restaurant , i´m with the AUG,Sniper Rifle and the Shotgun, are there more good weapons like MP5 and Python from the  Raid mode?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 15, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> it´s very easy to lose ammo, like on the boss at the restaurant , i´m with the AUG,Sniper Rifle and the Shotgun, are there more good weapons like MP5 and Python from the Raid mode?


 
I can't remember, been a while since I played the game. The boss at the restaurant isn't hard at all. Just shoot the barrels and unload grenades on him, does massive damage.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 15, 2013)

The ONLY scary parts I've encountered in RE:Revelations, is those fucking water B.O.W's. Jesus those things make my skin crawl...


----------



## Satangel (Aug 15, 2013)

Played a hell of a lot of Battlefield 3. Very fun game, and even on the uber low settings, it's very enjoyable and easy to look at. 
Still have some gripes with it, but enjoying it more every time I play it


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> QTE's were dumb. But I don't know, it just felt like too much of an Uncharted game instead of a Tomb Raider game. The puzzles were stupid, the environment really wasn't that interesting. The story was okay though, but the cast were shit. There's a lot of room for improvement, and I believe they can do it, but I don't think it's GOTY material like everybody says it is.


 

I really enjoyed Tomb Raider, had not played one since part 3 on the original Playstation.  I had never played Uncharted before it but am now playing Uncharted 3 and frankly it is not as good as Tomb Raider.  Tomb Raider has better combat.....maybe it is a bit too combat heavy but I felt it was really enjoyable and the optional tombs have the Tomb Raider puzzle solving feel but I only did maybe 2 of them.  I haven't played much Ps3 or 360 and have mostly played Wii for the past 5 years but Tomb Raider was a really great looking game and Lara was really well done (supporting characters not so much).  Its the best game I have played on Ps3 or 360.

In general I am playing too many different games to really accomplish anything in gaming, I am barely making progress in any of them.  I am probably playing the original Ape Escape the most right now and just got the flying gadget....


----------



## YayMii (Aug 15, 2013)

This is kinda indirectly a gaming accomplishment, but...
I reached 100 followers on Twitch.tv today


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 15, 2013)

Didn't get to sleep til nearly 6AM thanks to downloading the original Mass Effect on an amazingly slow connection. So I didn't get up til gone noon. So achievements have been few and far between today. But I did finally begin my epic quest to play the entire Mass Effect trilogy back to back. Doing a Vanguard file. It's odd, 'cause they suck in ME1 because of the duff power system but become uber godly the moment I jump to the sequels thanks to Biotic Charge and much better powers overall. So far I've only got to rescue Liara (always my woman of choice) so not too much done yet but it's early days. Debating whether or not to put Anderson on the council now that I know how much of a prick Udina will be once I hit ME3.

I found the time to finish Sonic CD as well. Didn't get all the Time Stones or the Good Futures though, but now that I've unlocked Tails I'll go through again when that crap's easier to find.


----------



## steveroo (Aug 16, 2013)

I hit just over 200 points in fruit ninja, unlocked 2 backgrounds, unlocked disco sword and 8bit sword.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 16, 2013)

Played some Persona 4 Golden yesterday. Handsdown my favorite game ever. I just clocked 180 hours.
Still can't get all social links in one go (even after my 4th playthrough) and I refuse to use an online guide!!!
I think I'm just going to take pen and paper and map out who you can talk to on what days and plan it out like that...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 16, 2013)

I booted up Oblivion for the first time in about a week, maybe a week and a half, and I did a side quest which lead to a farmer's sons dying (hey, I'm a thief using a bow; if they wanted to live, they should have asked someone else for help). I explored some, came across a fort I can't enter right now in a snowy place, a little flying bastard that almost turned me into his personal lightning rod (running from him lead to finding the snow), and I lost my horse in a lake before any of former business transpired. A shame, but I presume I can get another somewhere else.

Oh, I beat OoT 3D: Master Quest the other day too. That version of the game kinda kicked my ass. Honestly, I feel like that should have been the main game from the get go. The dungeons were more difficult, and not just due to confusion that sets in from previously beating OoT a few times. They were legitimately trickier to navigate through, with thought and keen sight being required to make it through some of the more difficult puzzles. The mirrored thing was a difficulty all its own outside of dungeons though. Dungeons were so changed, there wasn't much to worry about as far as the mirrored world went. I'd rather not recount how long it took me to find my way back to the Kokiri Forest after picking up Master Quest from where I ended (after the second Spiritual Stone) three months prior because I kept letting myself get turned around from what I knew about the normal game though. In the end though, it was more satisfying to beat Master Quest. It should be noted that in the final fight with Ganon, I only had 17 of 20 hearts (armored, of course), and I stopped taking the game seriously, using my longshot to hit his tail. I actually almost lost, but I went ahead and pulled out the Master Sword, swung, hit, and moved into the moment before the final blow.

Oh, and I totally accidentally started the long side quest to get the super strong Goron sword, so I went ahead and finished it just for the sake of completing it, which made the final Stalfos bastards a lot easier to kill. Hell, it made the mountain of them in Master Quest easier to deal with, period. They could really beat down your health with their jump attacks that were suspiciously good at navigating past the shield.

As well, I started up Animal Crossing: New Leaf for the first time in a few months. I got halfway through weed clearing, annnnd then I finished pooping and decided I'd do the rest later.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 16, 2013)

Woke up, booted up PS3, played Mass Effect, got the asari consort to jiggle my junk around, shot a few geth in the face. Been kind of a slow morning so far. But at least I fixed the PS3's technical problem so now I can play the rest of my games again. Things should pick up this afternoon once I've had some food.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 17, 2013)

something really strange happened to my PC yesterday,my pc runs DS-ps1-gba emulators at 100%(heck,60 fps) and runs ppsspp really good on most games with some adjusts,also runs the wii/GC emulator pretty well....
so,lately i stopped playing on the DS and ps1, because i downloaded the psp one and, its freakin´awesome!,games like dissidia,persona3,hexyz force, unchained blades are incredible!
back to the main topic, it starts pretty slow  but keep at 100% with ~10 minutes....then, i was going to show my save file of Devil survivor 2 on NO$ZOOMER(214 hours) to my friend, and the game was very slow.... i tried booting inazuma eleven 3,archaic sealed heat and dragon quest joker 2, and they all were pretty slow,i tried with nogba and desmume, both were slow too, i tried scanning pc for virus, but i found nothing...
then, i was sad that i couldn´t play my ds games normally anymore....then i tried dolphin and ppsspp again.... now,they are more faster than they were!WTF happened??

TL;DR: now, my DS-PS1 emulators are slow and my WII/GC-PSP emulators are faster than the usual......


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 18, 2013)

Started Gravity Rush yesterday and this morning and got to the end of Chapter 8.
Really fun game, interesting story and charming art.
Camera can be a bit of a bitch sometimes.

With this addition to my collection of games I have to say I don't regret buying my PS Vita one bit.
I think I used my Vita more than my 3DS right now.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 18, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Started Gravity Rush yesterday and this morning and got to the end of Chapter 8.
> Really fun game, interesting story and charming art.
> Camera can be a bit of a bitch sometimes.
> 
> ...


 
i started playing it last month, and i only could get to the chapter 8 with almost 2 weeks of playing.....


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Started Gravity Rush yesterday and this morning and got to the end of Chapter 8.
> Really fun game, interesting story and charming art.
> Camera can be a bit of a bitch sometimes.
> 
> ...


That really is the one Vita game that makes me wish I had one (kinda like how Mega Man Maverick Hunter X is the one game that made me finally pick up a PSP last year).


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 18, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i started playing it last month, and i only could get to the chapter 8 with almost 2 weeks of playing.....


 
How come?





xwatchmanx said:


> That really is the one Vita game that makes me wish I had one (kinda like how Mega Man Maverick Hunter X is the one game that made me finally pick up a PSP last year).


 
There are other great games for it, but just not as much as there should be.
How come there isn't a decent shooter on the PS Vita? It's perfect for shooters!
The good games are things like Persona 4 Golden and Virtues Last Reward which are not for everyone because they are heavy storybased and have anime-like (Japanese) art.
Most other interesting games that are coming up are like that too with the exception of Killzone: Mercenary.
But I'm starting to fear that even if they would release some decent games it will be too little, too late.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 18, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> How come?


 
i think i´ve spent too much time listening to the sounds/musics, and the boss battles ( most of them) were very hard to me, i´m not ``acquaintance/d´´ with the Vita controls yet.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 18, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i think i´ve spent too much time listening to the sounds/musics, and the boss battles ( most of them) were very hard to me, i´m not ``acquaintance/d´´ with the Vita controls yet.


 
Aiming your attacks can be quite hard, but found that it's the easiest to use the right control stick to point more or less in the right direction and then use the motion sensor to pinpoint the attack.
But Raven was pretty hard to track. Luckilly her attacks where easy to dodge so I beat her easily.
I think she hit me only once.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 18, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Aiming your attacks can be quite hard, but found that it's the easiest to use the right control stick to point more or less in the right direction and then use the motion sensor to pinpoint the attack.
> But Raven was pretty hard to track. Luckilly her attacks where easy to dodge so I beat her easily.
> I think she hit me only once.


 
the screen color turns into Lava red when battling raven, i couldn´t see Shit... i think i´ve died about 3 times against her.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 18, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> the screen color turns into Lava red when battling raven, i couldn´t see Shit... i think i´ve died about 3 times against her.


 
Hmm must be a glitch.
I kicked her into the lavawall at some point and she couldn't get out (it's not fair she doesn't lose health when touching the lava btw!).
Luckily the game seemed to be able to fix that and she kind of teleported out of it.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 18, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Hmm must be a glitch.
> I kicked her into the lavawall at some point and she couldn't get out (it's not fair she doesn't lose health when touching the lava btw!).
> Luckily the game seemed to be able to fix that and she kind of teleported out of it.


 
well this didn´t happened to me, but i kept hitting the freaking ferris wheel.
did you fought the optional/secret bosses?

finished with the 3rd full moon boss´s life on Persona 3 : portable



Spoiler



shinjiro at his best,


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 20, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> well this didn´t happened to me, but i kept hitting the freaking ferris wheel.
> did you fought the optional/secret bosses?


 

Yep, but only after finishing all story missions and getting all skills to the max. It's a bitch you can't use your special skills on those guys.
But damn that ending didn't explain anything (well you kinda learn who she is, but still not how and why she lost her memory)! Even the side story of the lost couple was unfinished!
Probably in the DLC they will explain and really explain everything, but I never bought anything through PSN so I'll have to look in to that.
I hate it when they only deliver half the story and make you buy the extra content.
That shouldn't be allowed.
If the DLC would continue with a new or side story fine. But don't make us pay for the ending of a story we actually already payed for!


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 20, 2013)

Finished Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 the other day. Archfiend got his ass handed to him. Also finished the first part of my Mass Effect trilogy run. Broke from tradition to see the results this time. I let Ashley die this time since I wasn't nailing her on this run since I'm romancing Liara in all 3 to see if staying committed to the one person you can date in all 3 makes any difference whatsoever, let the council die 'cause she recommended it and the last thing I needed was a domestic right before the final boss, Anderson is on the council this time 'cause I know what Udina's like in ME3, went full Paragon, Wrex is alive and well. Once I'm done with this trilogy run my next one will probably be a femshep run where I explore the Renegade side of things. Ultimate Galactic Bitch Run, as it were.


----------



## Speedmarsh (Aug 20, 2013)

I beat Zero-Two in Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards after many years of trying to reach him


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

yesterday I bought Rayman Origins for PS3 and breezed through the first 2 worlds. looks gorgeous in 1080p.
finished it before on the Wii I remember almost everything about this game and haven't lost my skills. plan on beat it this week.
also borrowed from a friend his copy of Ratchet&Clank Future Tools of Destruction, is the only one I need to play to finish the Future trilogy.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 21, 2013)

killed the 8th Full moon boss on Persona 3: Portable; 4 to go!,but i´m with about 18 hours of gameplay and i´m still in the middle of the year.....
reached the top of the Titan Aquarius/turtoise/Waterus.... i don´t remember, almost 13 hours and i´m still on Chapter 2......
completed Vaan story on Dissidia 012: Final fantasy.
bought Saints row IV,King of Fighters XIII Steam ED. and The bureau: XCOM declassified for my birthday!.


----------



## emigre (Aug 21, 2013)

Finished Tales of Xillia just now. It took 28 hours and 52 minutes on normal setting.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 21, 2013)

I delivered two powderstones. Felyne Lander and Loc Lac armor make it surprisingly easy.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> Finished Tales of Xillia just now. It took 28 hours and 52 minutes on normal setting.


 
wow, did you grinded a lot for EXP? or the game is very long?
i might get it later, when it is less Expensive....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> Finished Tales of Xillia just now. It took 28 hours and 52 minutes on normal setting.


Huh. That's definitely shorter than Tales of Graces F. Was the story just short, or was the game too easy?


----------



## emigre (Aug 21, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> wow, did you grinded a lot for EXP? or the game is very long?
> i might get it later, when it is less Expensive....


 

Nope. Didn't grind at all. Just fought when I wanted to.



Nathan Drake said:


> Huh. That's definitely shorter than Tales of Graces F. Was the story just short, or was the game too easy?


 

Just checked online and the average time is around 35 hours so I might just be decent. I can't say I had much problem regarding difficulty. The final boss was more of irritating than difficult.

Good game altogether, will up the difficulty on a future playthrough.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Yep, but only after finishing all story missions and getting all skills to the max. It's a bitch you can't use your special skills on those guys.
> But damn that ending didn't explain anything (well you kinda learn who she is, but still not how and why she lost her memory)! Even the side story of the lost couple was unfinished!
> Probably in the DLC they will explain and really explain everything, but I never bought anything through PSN so I'll have to look in to that.
> I hate it when they only deliver half the story and make you buy the extra content.
> ...


 
DLC are only side missions that explain little of the main story, but are fun. I myself played the game until platinum and unlocked all DLC trophies.

beated ice/lava and water world on Rayman Origins, today I'm gonna do mountain and don't remember what's next


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just finished Tales of Xillia. Clocked in at just over 33 hours but I could've cut out a fair chunk of that if I wasn't pissing around experimenting with the battle system, which frankly I found to be the game's only saving grace. The story is all over the shop, the character's motivations are questionable at best, the villain isn't actually a bad guy which takes all the sting out of it, the romance is tacked on and bloody ludicrous, some characters seem to serve basically no purpose at all, the mystic artes lack any sense of punch and I barely used them, the battle system is fantastic and experimenting with different combinations was great fun, but all in all I left feeling confused and disappointed. I kept playing hoping it would get better and things would start making sense, but they never did. It's by no means a bad game, it's tolerable. But there are substantially better Tales games out there.

Now to continue with my Mass Effect trilogy run. Half way through ME2 so far.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2013)

Finished SR4.

Tbh, I'd rather play Prototype then SR4.
It's the wackiness of SR that kept me playing.


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 22, 2013)

I just finished Gravity Rush. Now, time to get that Platinum Trophy.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 22, 2013)

Got my 5000 Achievement Point Reward in GW2! Respected Achiever title has been earned


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 22, 2013)

Finished first 2 abysses in From the Abyss for DS.
Lacks story, but still pretty fun.
Not very hard though, just defeat every monster on the way and your level is high enough to defeat the bosses.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2013)

After finishing two DLCs of GTA 4, I have went online for BOGT. FUN AS HEAVEN.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 23, 2013)

bought game Dev tycoon on Steam, pretty cool.
i´m making huge profits with my favorite series: Rhythm Heaven


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 24, 2013)

Making progress on Rayman Origins, defeated the 4 bosses of the main areas, now for the (almost)final world and the last skull tooth and then to defeat the real culprit of all.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 24, 2013)

I kicked some guys butt in MvC2 in the arcades! But then lost after him. ;/


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 24, 2013)

Completed the current event and got all the achievements for it in GW2. Now we wait for the next update. 
I also beat Munna and her gang in PMD gates to Infinity.


----------



## UltraMew (Aug 24, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Completed the current event and got all the achievements for it in GW2. Now we wait for the next update.
> I also beat Munna and her gang in PMD gates to Infinity.


GW2: GateWay 2?????


----------



## Flood (Aug 24, 2013)

Had a race in GTAIV and started playing pokemon orange but didn't have the full translation copy.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 24, 2013)

Got through the 3rd abyss in From the Abyss.
Once you have the Rest spell everything becomes way too easy.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 24, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> GW2: GateWay 2?????


 
it´s Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Xenirina (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally finished my first mission on Dishonored without being detected or killing anyone.
Quite proud of myself


----------



## Vipera (Aug 24, 2013)

////


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 24, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> GW2: GateWay 2?????


Guild Wars 2. Sorry for using the short form.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 24, 2013)

Been playing through Resident Evil 5 lately since I haven't played it properly. Man Sheva is the most irritating AI I have ever experienced. 
Recently made it to chapter 5-1 so I'm almost done. The. Off to resident evil 6 :/
Hopefully the series reboot is much better then these newer action/shootemup games.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 24, 2013)

Beat All of the Megaman X games except for 7 and 5, because both have gameplay mechanics that I hate.
Yesterday: Nearly beat all of the battle network games, save for 1 and 2!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally, after nearly 1 year of playing LoL, I finished my placement matches and now know I'm officially bad at this game!
Silver V!


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 25, 2013)

Defeated the 5th full moon boss on Persona3: portable, he didn´t hit me once -_-` ...
completed the 2nd mission on The Bureau:XCOM declassified, my squad had to revive me about 30 times....


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 26, 2013)

Still playing RE5, but started replaying Sonic Adventure as well. Gonna try and perfect the rest of the achievements i missed.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 26, 2013)

Finished Rayman Origins, got all the skull teeth and beat the land of the livid dead, god what a great game. but I'm still not done with it, need to get all those shiny trophies for platinum.
In other news I almost not finish Rayman Origins thanks to Demon's Souls, I have been playing that game in the background but the Saturday I got sucked in and played all the day. I got pretty good equipment, upgraded the crescent falshion to +3, upgraded the compound longbow to sticky compound longbow +3 and the adjudicator's shield to +1. with all these upgrades went to Boletaria 3 and beat the boss(with the aid of Biorr).
also little tip: with a large vitality stat, the regenerator ring and adjudicator's shield +1, you can wield two-hand without fear. but you still need to wear light clothes to roll fast and dodge attacks.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

Reached 3100 cookies per second in Cookie Clicker. Leaving the tab open at work helps


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 27, 2013)

killed the penultimate Full moon shadows on Persona 3: portable, i´m on LV50(party) day 19 october and 26 hours playing..


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 27, 2013)

after playing here and there and in my lunch breaks finished Shantae on 3DS VC, what an awesome game.
and just started Shantae: Risky Revenge on DSi, damn looks fantastic that I don't even think about transfer my DSi to 3DS, that will destroy the pixel art ;o;


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 28, 2013)

Defeated the Last Full moon boss on Persona 3: portable! yay!...
but i´m sure something powerful like satan,metatron or lucifer will come and mow down my party >_>.


----------



## Flood (Aug 28, 2013)

Picked Pokemon rijon back up. Really wish this game was finished.
Anyway does anyone know where I can find some Megaman Battle Network romhacks?


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Finished PMD Gates to Infinity and I must say, when the player leaves everyone it's so sad. Fun game, but too easy.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Finished PMD Gates to Infinity and I must say, when the player leaves everyone it's so sad. Fun game, but too easy.


Indeed too easy. Especially the final boss =_=

Started Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days and I'm having fun with it. I believe I got to Day 22. Roxas is so awesome ^o^


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Indeed too easy. Especially the final boss =_=
> 
> Started Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days and I'm having fun with it. I believe I got to Day 22. Roxas is so awesome ^o^


Ya that last boss was a joke, even Kyurem was a joke. 2 Dual Chops with Axew = mad ownage op shit


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Ya that last boss was a joke, even Kyurem was a joke. 2 Dual Chops with Axew = mad ownage op shit


I believe my brother has the game and Axew as his starter and he was complaining it was too hard 
I think he was in some ice dungeon where everything sniped him with Aurora Beam from across rooms and Rock Polish + 5-hit Rock Blasts everywhere.

Today I got my Taiko rank above 4000 and I'm now #8 in my country, lol. I guess not many people play that here.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Arras said:


> I believe my brother has the game and Axew as his starter and he was complaining it was too hard
> I think he was in some ice dungeon where everything sniped him with Aurora Beam from across rooms and Rock Polish + 5-hit Rock Blasts everywhere.
> 
> Today I got my Taiko rank above 4000 and I'm now #8 in my country, lol. I guess not many people play that here.


 
Is it the first time he got to the ice dungeon or the second? If it's the first, he really should have no problem.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Is it the first time he got to the ice dungeon or the second? If it's the first, he really should have no problem.


I have no idea, it's just what I heard. Then again, Rock Polish before you can reach them + Instakill Rock Blast does seem somewhat hard to prevent IMO.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Arras said:


> I have no idea, it's just what I heard. Then again, Rock Polish before you can reach them + Instakill Rock Blast does seem somewhat hard to prevent IMO.


 
Reviver Seeds help a lot. Same with All Protect Orbs.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Reviver Seeds help a lot. Same with All Protect Orbs.


True but you actually have to have those, and once you enter the dungeon you can't go back, you can only retry it over and over.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Arras said:


> True but you actually have to have those, and once you enter the dungeon you can't go back, you can only retry it over and over.


 
Here's what you do. Play in companion mode and do the missions that give Reviver Seeds and All Protect Orbs. Iron and Zinc are good too. Save up lots of those items and take them with you into the dungeon. When you die in a dungeon, you either go back to town or to a checkpoint where you can withdraw items. If you have a Volcanara that knows Silver Wind, you should be able to get lots of useful items.


----------



## Randall402 (Aug 28, 2013)

Beat The first Zelda on the Wii's VC


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 29, 2013)

Finished Professor Layton and the Mysterious Village.
I actually finished it 3 times before, but it's the first time I finished it on a legit copy.
Next up is the Diabolical Box I just bought. Too bad they only released the Dutch version of that game in Belgium.
I hate the voices...

Also bought Attack of the Saiyans and FF Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates alongside the Layton games.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 30, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Reached 3100 cookies per second in Cookie Clicker. Leaving the tab open at work helps








>16 million cookies per second
aaah i can't stop
help


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 30, 2013)

YayMii said:


> >16 million cookies per second
> aaah i can't stop
> help


I eventually reached 4x,xxx,xxx per second and then while googling the secret achievements, I found they have a wiki. From there I saw a cheats section and couldn't help myself. I'm so disappointed in myself.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 30, 2013)

////


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2013)

Started Sonic Unleashed on 360. I can already say its infinitely better then the wii version. Much smoother controls, and faster paced levels make it a dream.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2013)

Diclaimer: The reason I haven't been posting much lately is because I want to reserve my posts here for things I actually consider accomplishments. If you want to see my (mostly) day-to-day gaming progress, you can check the backloggery link in my signature.  Anyway...

Lately I've been doing another playthrough of Zelda: Majora's Mask on the N64 with my girlfriend, with the intention of 100%ing it, hopefully before Wind Waker HD comes out. It's mostly me playing and her watching, unless she wants to beat a boss herself or something small, since the three-day cycle is intimidating to her (she's fairly new to Zelda, and she beat her first game in the series, OoT 3D, within the last month).

Anyway, we just got to the Great Bay Temple. This is actually a really big deal for me because, though I've beaten MM on both the GameCube and Wii VC, I never beat my original N64 copy that my grandma preordered and gave me for Christmas the year it came out (the game has since disappeared, requiring me to replace it, but I still have and use the original expansion pack that came with it). Once we beat the Great Bay Temple, I'll have officially progressed further than I did on my original N64 copy way back in 2000 and 2001, a milestone almost 13 years in the making. Damn.

Aside from this, I picked up Mega Man: Maverick Hunter X for the first time since March and beat both Chill Penguin and Storm Eagle on hard mode. Kind of a big deal, since the reason I got bored and stopped playing back in March is because I couldn't beat any of the mavericks on hard mode for the life of me. I'm still not really actively playing it, aside from that one day earlier this weak where I beat those two, but maybe I'll pick it up and finish hard mode once I've cleared out a little of my "currently playing" list. Flame Mammoth and Boomer Kuwanger better watch their backs. 


chavosaur said:


> Started Sonic Unleashed on 360. I can already say its infinitely better then the wii version. Much smoother controls, and faster paced levels make it a dream.


What made you get the Wii version in the first place, anyway? Did you just not have a 360 at the time?

Out of curiosity, are there any differences between the Wii and 360 version, aside from what you just said? When you say "faster paced levels," do you just mean performance-wise, or were the levels designed completely differently?


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 30, 2013)

reached January on Persona 3: portable, my main battlers are at LV66....
my Samael has Mediarahan,Repel Slash and Megidolaon .


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What made you get the Wii version in the first place, anyway? Did you just not have a 360 at the time?
> 
> Out of curiosity, are there any differences between the Wii and 360 version, aside from what you just said? When you say "faster paced levels," do you just mean performance-wise, or were the levels designed completely differently?


Got the wii version precisely because I didn't have the 360 at the time. 
So far I've noticed quite a few differences in the game. First off is the fact the the tutorial level isn't split up into a bunch of irritating segments. It's just one actually action packed level. 
The level themselves are much more difficult (in a good way) compared to the wii version. 
Also is the fact that it plays like Sonic Adventure in the sense that instead of an overworked map with dumb single picture talking sections, there is a main hub world where you can actually go up to and interact with NPC's, find hidden medals, etc. 
I haven't dove to far in yet, but those are already some pretty big differences I've seen so far, and I like them.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 30, 2013)

Got the `´Brothers´´ Guardian Force on Final fantasy 8, i grinded my characters to LV34,31 and 32.
my Shiva is LV53,Ifrit LV51,quetzacotl LV45, and i´m still on the 1st Disc......


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 31, 2013)

Finished "Analogue: A Hate Story"

Ending: Took Hyun-ae with me as my "Girlfriend"


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 31, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Got the `´Brothers´´ Guardian Force on Final fantasy 8, i grinded my characters to LV34,31 and 32.
> my Shiva is LV53,Ifrit LV51,quetzacotl LV45, and i´m still on the 1st Disc......


About that: In FF8, level means nothing. Enemies scale with you, so everything is going to be the same challenge regardless of that. That game is all about boosting your stats by junctioning the right magics, and upgrading your weapons so that you can kick some proper ass. You could realistically beat the game without even going beyond level 5 since bosses don't give experience, and there are very few instances where you have to battle to get experience before you get the ability to turn enemies into cards. In some instances, being too high of a level is a bad thing, as certain bosses stats can go up fairly substantially when placed into certain level brackets. For example, hitting level 99 before disc three, although easily possible, is not recommended, as one boss becomes near unbeatable, if not completely.

So yeah, don't grind for anything but cards to refine into materials to make new weapons. Find draw points for higher level magic in order to make it a little easier to stock up. With other enemies, take their magic, and then turn them into cards. FF8 is definitely more strategic than other FF games, though, admittedly, the system is far from perfect.


----------



## Arras (Aug 31, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Finished "Analogue: A Hate Story"
> 
> Ending: Took Hyun-ae with me as my "Girlfriend"


pls





And because of that I noticed there's a sequel. Guess I should put that on my wanted list.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> About that: In FF8, level means nothing. Enemies scale with you, so everything is going to be the same challenge regardless of that. That game is all about boosting your stats by junctioning the right magics, and upgrading your weapons so that you can kick some proper ass. You could realistically beat the game without even going beyond level 5 since bosses don't give experience, and there are very few instances where you have to battle to get experience before you get the ability to turn enemies into cards. In some instances, being too high of a level is a bad thing, as certain bosses stats can go up fairly substantially when placed into certain level brackets. For example, hitting level 99 before disc three, although easily possible, is not recommended, as one boss becomes near unbeatable, if not completely.
> 
> So yeah, don't grind for anything but cards to refine into materials to make new weapons. Find draw points for higher level magic in order to make it a little easier to stock up. With other enemies, take their magic, and then turn them into cards. FF8 is definitely more strategic than other FF games, though, admittedly, the system is far from perfect.


 
Are you sure?
I battled diabolos(diablos) when i was LV18 and he had over 9000(no jokes)HP, i tried to beat him now with my levels and he had the same HP(5 Shivas,4 Ifrits Dealt 7500Dmg together and i just had to use Blizzaga 2 times for 500-600 Dmg....


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 31, 2013)

Arras said:


> pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Congratulations, I guess 

Already got Hate+


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 31, 2013)

I just finished the first Shenmue
what a great game


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 31, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Are you sure?
> I battled diabolos(diablos) when i was LV18 and he had over 9000(no jokes)HP, i tried to beat him now with my levels and he had the same HP(5 Shivas,4 Ifrits Dealt 7500Dmg together and i just had to use Blizzaga 2 times for 500-600 Dmg....


How could I not be sure about that? The first time I played the game, I played it with the official strategy guide. It's partially how I'm well versed in the strategies of the game. The rest is just stuff I've picked up from others whenever I've felt like taking another stab at the game. FF8 is definitely a game of strategy. It is not your average RPG.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 31, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Ya that last boss was a joke, even Kyurem was a joke. 2 Dual Chops with Axew = mad ownage op shit


 
At least it's not Palkia from Explorers of Time. Bastard took me two months to beat, with constant grinding.


----------



## UltraMew (Aug 31, 2013)

Started Crystal and evolved Cyndaquil into Quilava.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> How could I not be sure about that? The first time I played the game, I played it with the official strategy guide. It's partially how I'm well versed in the strategies of the game. The rest is just stuff I've picked up from others whenever I've felt like taking another stab at the game. FF8 is definitely a game of strategy. It is not your average RPG.


 
well.....i´m using an Walktrough and it said that Edea´s HP was 4103,i summoned ifrit 4 times for 6000 Dmg and she didn´t died....
i guess you are right.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> At least it's not Palkia from Explorers of Time. Bastard took me two months to beat, with constant grinding.


Never played that one, but it seems like they can't balance these games properly lol.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 31, 2013)

////


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 31, 2013)

Finally finished the story and epilogue mission in Red Dead Redemption.  Tried the game back when it came out but just couldn't get into it, too much horseback to start out...  Don't know if the fact that the wife and I finally caught up on Hell on Wheels had anything to do with it, but got sucked right into the story and setting when I picked it up again a couple weeks back.

Now to finish up a few missions and then on to Undead Nightmare...

...and then continue whittling down my backlog...


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Buggered up my Mass Effect 2 playthrough by taking Garrus and Grunt into the final battle, so for some reason Tali got shot in the face. Thankfully I'm not stupid and created a secondary save file, so I can just reload and have her not get shot in the face. In conclusion, biotics and tech powers are all well and good, but the only tools you really need to save the galaxy are a Claymore heavy shotgun and the ability to time travel when you cock up.*


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 31, 2013)

Finally Finished Persona 3: portable! the ending gotta be the most awesome ending i´ve ever saw!
i fucking hate this one:



Spoiler










started playing Persona3:FES,After i finished P3P, my friend dropped this one:


Spoiler



Shinjiro's death might have been avoided if someone bothered to use Dia, a skill that almost everyone in the group has...


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 2, 2013)

I unlocked everything in the vault in Disney Infinity, took at least 4 hours and 45 minutes to gather those 180 spins to unlock everything, and i still have to get the play sets vaults item.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2013)

Successfully Completed all the Achievements in Sonic Adventure on 360!


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 2, 2013)

Haven't started gaming yet today but my mission is to use my newly transferred ME2 file (in which, thanks to my magical time control ability of 'Alternate Save Files', Tali DIDN'T get shot in the face) I plan to broker an historic peace treaty between the Quarians and the Geth. I screwed up a little as I was told to rewrite the Heretics in ME2 to make it easier, but it seems that was someone trolling me. Thankfully I got everything else right so I just need to do the two side missions and I'm good to go, thanks to my save transfer my Paragon meter has been higher than a hippy on the third day of an open air festival for the entire game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 2, 2013)

Kinda off topic, but which version? The XBLA downloadable version, or the one that comes on the "Dreamcast Classics" disc? Is there even a difference between the two versions?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Kinda off topic, but which version? The XBLA downloadable version, or the one that comes on the "Dreamcast Classics" disc? Is there even a difference between the two versions?


The XBLA version. Didn't even know there was a dream cast classics version 
According to true achievements, it seems as though it just takes those 4 games and counts them as the Arcade titles even though they're on disc. So I guess they are the same


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS!!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 3, 2013)

In Metroid Other M
I got to my first fight with Ridley (First one where I actually attacked him and he attacked me ... Never thought Ridley could look so cute, even if he wasn't all that cute by the time I got through with him.).

I had to activate 2 new weapons to attack him but I then proceeded to activate 3 more parts of my suit WITHOUT permission  and I earned a NEW ability, too, by finally killing that stupid flying, missile/beam-shooting monster that I've fought like 5 times already. 

I saw one more person die on me and suspected two more dead. One of those I was temporarily relieved to later find out it wasn't the case only have it confirmed shortly thereafter that they died anyway. I'm now only one of three or four living humans on the ship, one of which I haven't met yet.

I got through two more long cut scene sessions (finding out the "whole truth" including what the game title actually means). During the second one my two-year-old said he wanted to play. Unfortunately, he then ended up falling repeatedly into the vacuum of space and never got to save (despite having that third suit feature activated on him.) so I'll probably have to endure that second one again later at some point.  Kids very good at 2D platformers but apparently hasn't gotten the hang of 3D stuff yet.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 3, 2013)

I finished my sixth playthrough of Zelda: Wind Waker today (in preparation for Wind Waker HD). It took me about a week, and this was my first playthrough using the Tingle Tuner (as I didn't have a GBA/GCN link cable until fairly recently). It's actually a seriously cool little gimmick, and I hope the remake retains Tingle's often funny dialog with you somehow (I know they're replacing the Tingle Tuner with the Tingle Bottle, but that's a miiverse type thing).

I also beat the Great Bay Temple in Zelda: Majora's Mask today. Those of you who've read my last post know why this is a big deal to me. I'm now officially further on the original N64 version of the game than I ever have been since I got the game at age 10.


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 3, 2013)

Farming Azure Rathalos in frustration in Monster Hunter.  Finally got a playthrough with no fainting (you get 3 strikes and then you fail), didn't use all my potions and did it in 15 minutes.  The icing on the cake was getting both a rathalos ruby and a MANTLE in the rewards.  (Ruby = 4% drop rate, Mantle = 1 - 2% drop rate!)

I built my Rath Soul Z armour immediately.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished Batman Arkham City Twice and reached over 100 combo 6 times on the Wii U


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 3, 2013)

Got the hang of Hyperdimension Neptunia after a long time in the shelf, plan on finish it this time so I'm gonna leave all my others games aside.
I'm still on Lastation, on the part where Chian lend me a test weapon to.....eehm... test it.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 3, 2013)

Hit level 50 on my Paladin in Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn today!


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 3, 2013)

Today in gaming I...

- Well, I can't take ALL the credit for this as it was a joint venture, so myself and my fiancee teamed up and saved the galaxy by completing our Mass Effect trilogy run. Only thing missing is the ME3 DLCs as my finances had to choose between them and the new season of Big Bang Theory on DVD...I made my choice. Was quite a wild ride though. Other half was welling up when the extended cut kicked in and Liara T'Soni was begging us not to go and saying she'd always be ours and such. Of course I neglected to mention that thanks to our EMS being sky high (save transfer for the win) we get that little extra bit after the credits. Never tell me games aren't art. The expression on her face at the end was priceless.

Project going forward is to hit Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition with a vengeance, and then get back to FF14, not logged in for a couple days and I need to make some serious Gil to get myself a pet of some kind. Why? 'Cause I want one. Deal with it.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 3, 2013)

Today I got to world 6-4 in the original Super Mario Bros. without taking any of the warp zones (which is a personal record for me). I also got 493600 points. (I haven't kept track of points up until now but I figure I might as well start.)
I must say I really HATE those bowser clones that start throwing chains of hammers. Getting past them is more luck than anything for me.

Also, I got another missile tank in Metroid Prime


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 3, 2013)

i´ve been playing Rayman Legends, it´s Freaking Awesome!!
defeated the 2ND full moon boss on Persona 3:FES.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 3, 2013)

100% complete on mcpixel


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 4, 2013)

Got to chapter 3 of Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box.


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 4, 2013)

I finished Dishonored!
Finally.


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 4, 2013)

Best day of my life. Bought Pokémon Platinum for €2 in a random shop I walked in!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2013)

Recently perfected all the achievements in Bioshock 1, and I'm on my way to perfecting a couple other games achievements~


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 5, 2013)

Starting playing Dragon Age Origins. Hasn't held up as well as the Mass Effect trilogy  but it's....adequate. I spent my Mass Effect trilogy being the goody-goody, so I'm trying to be more of a prick this time. Slitting that kid's throat helped. Who'd have thought that's what gets Morrigan hot?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 5, 2013)

Started Harvest Moon Grand Bazaar cause i feel like it.
HM feels empty after Rune Factory came lol


----------



## Arras (Sep 5, 2013)

I finished Mirror's Edge. Had it in my Steam Library for ages. Was pretty fun, but it had some annoying parts.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 6, 2013)

reached the 3rd chapter on Unchained Blades.... the entire chapter with just one member?,oh shit...
 i freakin´ love the Titan Battle theme!,but i can´t find it on the net, not even on Youtube......


----------



## hiroakihsu (Sep 6, 2013)

Finally finished Dragon's Crown on my PS3 with my 6th character (Sorceress) and got my first platinum trophy EVER! Was a pretty awesome game while it lasted....Next target: Diablo 3(for the PS3 of course)!


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sold a few of my crappy/finished games and grabbed Uncharted 1+2 and the Sega Genesis Collection. Now I'm stuck with deciding whether to drag my PS3 and TV up to my friend's flat to abuse his wifi to play FF14 (mine won't be installed for 12 more days >_< ) or call it a night and play the Uncharted trilogy instead...


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 6, 2013)

Got a stack of 250 Dragonite Ores in GW2. 250 more to go.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 6, 2013)

Completed Jak and Daxter HD earning me my 18th platinum trophy.


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 7, 2013)

Finished Professor Layton and the Diabolical box.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 8, 2013)

finally reached the future on SaGa 3:Light or Shadow DS, my entire party is with >600 HP.
Got 120 teensies on Rayman Legends.


----------



## jargus (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally beat Project X Zone. That game gets tedious near the end. Not really motivated to try the NG+. Also ordered my Zelda Wii U Bundle


----------



## Arras (Sep 9, 2013)

I beat the last Eidolon (Vanille's) in Final Fantasy XIII. Man, fuck those things. But at least I didn't have to use Hope for this one.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 9, 2013)

Completed "God Mode" on PC... got all but 2 Achievements too but I couldn't bring myself to grind out 25,000 Enemies and no one is playing it so 25 Team Kills is impossible so ya close enough xD


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 9, 2013)

finished Shin megami tensei IV!!
I can´t stop listening to this song.!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2013)

Perfected the achievements of Batman Arkham city, and am close to perfecting MW3


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 9, 2013)

Finished Uncharted 2, watched a few vids on youtube about outrageous hoaxes that slipped me by as a kid (didn't know about the passage underneath the Zora's Domain waterfall, for example) and continued to debate whether or not to buy Kingdom Hearts 1.5HD Remix and Metal Gear Legacy Collection when I get paid on Friday.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfected my team on SMT:devil survivor 2:
(don´t mind the Humans, i´m doing another playthrough, day 5)



Spoiler


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2013)

Played Arkham City for the third time... Am I jobless?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Sep 14, 2013)

Got all the collectibles in Saints Row the Third


----------



## Flood (Sep 14, 2013)

Caught a Shelgon in Pokemon Rijon only for the game not to save.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 14, 2013)

I killed the gravity cyborg monster AGAIN in Metroid : Other M
I also got a reserve tank and a missile tank.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2013)

I am finally training a Glaceon in my Black 2


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 14, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I am finally training a Glaceon in my Black 2


 
where can you evolve Eevee to Glaceon in unova? on the the twist mountain?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> where can you evolve Eevee to Glaceon in unova? on the the twist mountain?


 
Just level up an Eevee next to the Icy Rock in Twist Mountain


----------



## Arras (Sep 14, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I killed the gravity cyborg monster AGAIN in Metroid : Other M
> I also got a reserve tank and a missile tank.


It's called Nightmare 

Anyway, I finally finished Final Fantasy XIII! The last part just got annoying with some incredibly powerful regular enemies. Now to see if I can pick up XIII-2 for cheap somewhere.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 14, 2013)

Arras said:


> It's called Nightmare
> 
> Anyway, I finally finished Final Fantasy XIII! The last part just got annoying with some incredibly powerful regular enemies. Now to see if I can pick up XIII-2 for cheap somewhere.


 
try to fight Gilgamesh and Ultros/Typhoon on the post-game, their battles are Very cool!.


----------



## Arras (Sep 15, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> try to fight Gilgamesh and Ultros/Typhoon on the post-game, their battles are Very cool!.


Meh, I'm done with this game. The final boss managed to make me shout at my TV enough to not make me try any of the optional stuff. (ironically enough his last/true form was a cakewalk)


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 15, 2013)

Arras said:


> Meh, I'm done with this game. The final boss managed to make me shout at my TV enough to not make me try any of the optional stuff. (ironically enough his last/true form was a cakewalk)


 
actually, Gilga and ultros are post-game bosses for XIII-2.....


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 16, 2013)

In Metroid : Other M,
seeing I now had all sectors accessible to me (supposedly with no one to go locking the doors on me anymore) I went on an item hunting spree. I felt I did okay. There were still 4 items visible on the map that were inaccessible to me but I got all the rest that were marked there PLUS one that wasn't , and then decided to move on.

I preceded to find yet another corpse and so looking at my list of characters I decided I could tell who the traitor was (the only one that wasn't marked as dead) ... A little later in the game, I then had a huge bundle of confusion about my list of characters, though (who really wasn't dead, never had really been alive to begin with, who was pretending to be someone else, etc.) but I still think I was right about who the deleter was.

at that point ... I had already "beaten" the game.

I also finally unlocked my final weapon.
I do wonder how many just assume that as soon as they see the credits there's no more to be played and they just turn it off. Knowing of several power-bomb-sealed door and those 4 unreachable items on the map, I decided to stick around and see what's up ... and that paid off, of course.

As far as the "final" boss, I'm SOO glad that in the end of Metroid II she was stick in a little room and completely alone, turning her into a sort of biological shooting gallery. This time was not nearly as easy for me. It took me dying several times to work out a strategy of any kind, so now that I have it, I decided to share



Spoiler: My strategy



This is mostly going to be about getting those pesky metroids because once they were gone, their mother was pretty straightforward.
- Charge your beam while using the space-jump/screw-attack to keep you safe.
- Try to fire your beam at them while they're all kinda in the same place so hopefully you're multi-beam will freeze more than one at once.
- If there are still metroids in the air, get flying as well but either way, pre-charge your weapon.
- Point and use that charge for a super missle (and if you're lucky, a multi-shot missle as well.)
- repeat

I also found it very hard to find space to use concentration but I eventually found that rolling along in a ball makes it hard for them to grab you and the queen's shock wave dizzies them a bit, making it possible for you to leave them on the other side of the room.


I've never been one to really formulate strategies. I'm usually just a "avoid their attacks, find the weak point and shoot at it a bunch" kind of person but this time I had to. I initially didn't even think about trying to freeze anything (assuming that what I had heard about them being un-freezable applied to these ones) until I saw one fall to the floor covered in frost. Before that, I was kinda hoping that I'd get my power bombs back a little bit sooner since I do remember that for the Super Metroid version of these guys, normal bombs wasn't quite enough to get them off of you. Glad it worked fine for these ones.

Coming back to finish out my 100%, I mostly cleaned out one sector (interested to see that so many items were now marked on the map that previously weren't ... although I assume they always were there) and then, kinda curious about what that yellow mark on my map really was, I let myself be lured in, only to get stuck on one of those standard metroid "get out before everything blows up" moments. Even then, I kinda hoped that I could grab that one, annoying item in the hanger by my ship BUT found that the orange door was now red. I hate orange doors. They're not red so I kinda give me a false hope that I might be able to open them.

The "real" final boss I can only assume was closed from this guy



Spoiler: Super Metroid pic











I think I can see now why the Wrecked Ship got wrecked in the first place. 
Seems FAR more powerful when he hasn't been involved in a space ship crash.



EDIT : My wife was a little upset about me beating the game without her so I then watched Metroid : Other M : The Movie with her and that was enough to calm her down. You see, all those cut scenes DO serve a purpose  LOL


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 16, 2013)

Defeated the 3rd and 4th(Hierophant and Lovers) full moon boss on Persona 3:FES.
Reached the moonmirror tower on Dragon quest VI:Realms of Reverie.

also. best strategy on any Shin Megami Tensei Game:


----------



## Flood (Sep 17, 2013)

After 2 hours I finally found another Shelgon In Pokemon Rijon. Found another 10 minutes later so now have two.


----------



## jargus (Sep 17, 2013)

Finished Assassins Creed 3. I was jut wanting that game to end. Only played Ac2 before it and it was a lot more fun.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been busy with work, so I haven't had much time, and it's not today, but

I beat kingdom hearts for the 5th time on saturday <3 the original, and after roughly 15 hours of item farming and level grinding I fused the ultima weapon keyblade and rescued all 99 puppies! 

so happy. unlocked the secret ending too! and then my dog started barking at me while I was watching it >.>


----------



## Sychu (Sep 18, 2013)

Defeated the bonus mission "metro map" on advance wars days of ruin as well i learned how to play more agressively i.e. sacrificing/endangering some of my units in order to hit some of my enemys units (punch-out style!). I came close to giving up on that map and restarting about 50 milion times X D because it was like i was stuck in an endless stalemate but i persevered and tryed this new tactic. My usual play-style was to tip-toe around the map while very rarely (if at all) putting any of my units in harms way and slowly building up an unstopable force using defensive tactics.

Another achievement of mine was that i was able to defeat kirbys dreamland with only 1 death (king de-de-de >.>) and i'd never played that game before (though i have played other kirbys and hail nightmare in dreamland as one of my second most favorite games of all time). I died one other time due to a stupid mistake because i didn't know that pressing down caused kirby to go thrue floors < < so i didn't count that death. Also, i had severe trouble on krako and the flying blimp boss. i beat krako with 2 bars of health left and the flying blimp with 1 bar. I screeched in excitement after i defeated the blimp, my heart was pounding intensely throughout the whole fight as volley after volley of bullets hurled my way at varying speeds and angles but i kept a cool-focused head. I honestly am still suprised i pulled through that one. LoLo and LaLa also gave me a bit of trouble till i figured out how to steal thier blocks without getting hurt (tip: you can suck them up from behind them ; ).

My last achievement for this week (i know you want days but my controller broke, sorry T T) was that I got myself to enjoy yu-gi-oh dark duel storys. I originaly hated that game with a passion but i forced myself to keep playing, now i find great pleasure in the anticipation of finding out what new card i'll receive after the end of a duel, sort of like the excitement of buying real life card- packs ^ ^ and i also am finding out that the game has a tad more complexity in it than what it at first had lead on.

Welps, that's my log for today, hopefully i can post more once I get moar gear : ).


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2013)

I've gotten 7 out of 49 achievements in GTA V so far, only two of which are story based. 
I pulled off my first heist yesterday so now while Michael and Kenny are laying low, I'm dicking around redneck town with Trevor (who you can get quite a few achievements with)


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 19, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I've gotten 7 out of 49 achievements in GTA V so far, only two of which are story based.
> I pulled off my first heist yesterday so now while Michael and Kenny are laying low, I'm dicking around redneck town with Trevor (who you can get quite a few achievements with)


 
.... i guess i´ll wait for the PC version( if it is released on this age), the portuguese version for PS3 still hasn't come out yet......


----------



## ilman (Sep 19, 2013)

Got to the 3rd chapter of Dangan Ronpa on my Android (with PPSSPP), such an awesome game. Best graphics novel(I think that's the genre) I've played so far.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 19, 2013)

ilman said:


> Got to the 3rd chapter of Dangan Ronpa on my Android (with PPSSPP), such an awesome game. Best graphics novel(I think that's the genre) I've played so far.


Close, but I think the term you're looking for is "visual novel." 

Anyway, I know this is way late, but I beat Zelda: Minish Cap last week. It was my first playthrough, as well as a zero-death run, my first ever for a Zelda game on my first try. I then proceeded to start another playthrough, because I liked it that much, and realize I needed to in order to 100% it (there was an optional item that's only obtainable by doing something early on, but I didn't the first time). I'm already towards the end of my second playthrough, as well.


----------



## Sychu (Sep 20, 2013)

Today i'v managed to defeat the first stage of opponents in yu-gi-oh dark duel storys, it was tedious but after a week of playing on and off i finally did it. The characters on the next stage are far harder it's gonna be tough beating any of them, wish me luck ^ ^!

UPDATE: I'm gettin owned pretty bad gonna need to rely on raw luck for now.


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Got to chap 3 of Portal 2. This game is funnier than I thought.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 20, 2013)

Took two games off of my backlog of games before I even take the wrapper off of my copy of GTAV. Also made a dent in Saint's Row IV, but still have more to go.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2013)

Finished story mode in LEGO City Undercover. IT WAS A BLAST 
And ending it all with walking on sunshine... Ahhh, you won't know the feeling if you didn't play it. Gonna attempt to make it 100%


----------



## Satangel (Sep 20, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Best day of my life. Bought Pokémon Platinum for €2 in a random shop I walked in!!!


That is impressive! Congratz


chavosaur said:


> Recently perfected all the achievements in Bioshock 1, and I'm on my way to perfecting a couple other games achievements~


Wow, that is an achievement indeed. Well done.

I played a bit more of GTA LCS on my PSP, been a looooooong time since I played that bad boy. Only 23% through, enjoyed myself a bit with the ambulance/taxi missions. Just mindlessly driving around the city.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2013)

Found all 50 space ship parts in GTA5 JUST NOW ^O^
Goddamn, the one on the underside of the bridge was a NIGHTMARE to obtain. Mostly because I can't drive a helicopter for shit >_<
Tomorrow I'm gonna get through the stunt jumps and a little more of the story since I've been trying to finish up side crap.


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 22, 2013)

Played a little Pokémon Platinum, but got bored halfway Iron Island.
Played that generation way to much already.
Also finally started Fire Emblem Awakening.
I got it as a free download with that promotion from earlier this year (buy 3, download 1 for free).
Really like the look of the game. Shows what the 3DS is capable of.


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 22, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Played a little Pokémon Platinum, but got bored halfway Iron Island.
> Played that generation way to much already.
> Also finally started Fire Emblem Awakening.
> I got it as a free download with that promotion from earlier this year (buy 3, download 1 for free).
> Really like the look of the game. Shows what the 3DS is capable of.


 
I thought this topic was about accomplishments, reading your post it looks like you started a bunch of things but got bored pretty fast.....
Youth today........

By the way, in the last couple of days and starting from scratch I finished Deadlight, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon and Bulletstorm.
Admittedly not the longest games on the market but hey, it shows some commitments and sense of "accomplishment" 
By tonight I think I'll finish Outlast, I can feel I'm really close to the end !


----------



## Flood (Sep 22, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> I thought this topic was about accomplishments, reading your post it looks like you started a bunch of things but got bored pretty fast.....
> Youth today........
> 
> By the way, in the last couple of days and starting from scratch I finished Deadlight, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon and Bulletstorm.
> ...


If he's played it as much as he says hes had turning it on is an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2013)

Flood said:


> If he's played it as much as he says hes had turning it on is an accomplishment in itself.





Castiel said:


> An accomplishment is something that gets you excited or gives you that sense of joy when completed. It's not exactly something that you can just breeze through and don't ever think about again. Most of the time you will recognize the difficulty.
> 
> ...
> 
> Please, please, please don't post something like, "I started playing X" or "I played X for X minutes/hours." These kind of posts are boring to read and just fill up space. Try and make the post engaging. Something that other people would like to read and/or comment on.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2013)

Speaking of ACCOMPLISHMENTS!!!
Got two more story related achievements in GTAV last night. 
Having a blast with the game, I'm already 38 hours in, and ranked 2nd on the Raptr Leaderboards.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> ranked 2nd on the Raptr Leaderboards.


Which version? Since it's you, I presume 360?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 22, 2013)

Got a little further in Legend of Dragoon, up to Prison Island now. Got a bit of a team imbalance going on. Dart, Rose and Albert are all hard as nails with level 3 dragoon forms for the most part, Shana's HP is sky high (thanks, Physical Ring) so she lives long enough to cast her healing spells, everyone else is piss weak level 1 dragoons only.

Picked up Dead Island and Dynasty Warriors 6 for PS3 for £5 each.

Aside from that, not much. Been busy pissing off the CEO of British Telecom most of the evening.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 22, 2013)

played more rayman legends and perfected the 1st and 2nd worlds.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 22, 2013)

I did like the first 6 missions of GTAV, even though I said I was going to finish Saints Row 4 first. I'm still playing SR though, I just wanted to find Grove Street. The house is gone... :-( oh, the memories


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> I did like the first 6 missions of GTAV, even though I said I was going to finish Saints Row 4 first. I'm still playing SR though, I just wanted to find Grove Street. The house is gone... :-( oh, the memories


I hear ya man about grove street BUT I will say there are a lot of nods to San Andreas and even to CJ. I won't spoil em, but I love the Homages~


----------



## linuxGuru (Sep 23, 2013)

Finished the 3rd day of Devil Survivor Overclocked and got to the 5th day.


----------



## Arras (Sep 23, 2013)

I finally managed to clear the Taiko difficulty of Mythologia's End  That one is hard as fuck, I've tried it tons of times.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 23, 2013)

Got my ascended greatsword with berserk stats in GW2 





Not my pic, but that's the sword


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

looong time since I post my progress, I have been out of home the last week and the only inet source I had was the 3.5g of my cellphone, so I dedicated all my time to play.
over that week I picked again Persona 3 Portable on my Vita and done a lot of stuff.
completed the Devil, Death and Moon social links, want to work on Akihiko SL but he isn't very available lately(playing as FeMC).
defeated like 4 full moon shadows(don't remember exactly).
created a full row of personas to replace my old ones that were low level or can't learn any new ability.
now that I know the truth of the truth behind Yukari's father I don't know what would happen.
also bought all the swimsuits and fought with them the last 2 shadows, man I love the dialogs that these outfits spawn.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 23, 2013)

Played a bit of Bully Scholarship Edition, now off to Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> looong time since I post my progress, I have been out of home the last week and the only inet source I had was the 3.5g of my cellphone, so I dedicated all my time to play.
> over that week I picked again Persona 3 Portable on my Vita and done a lot of stuff.
> completed the Devil, Death and Moon social links, want to work on Akihiko SL but he isn't very available lately(playing as FeMC).
> defeated like 4 full moon shadows(don't remember exactly).
> ...


 
Where are you now?
i Fused a LV 36 Samael, and Kept him on my party, i didn´t bothered to have a whole lot of personas, he had Megidolaon,Mediarahan and null strike, he also had Mamudoon and mudo boost.
also, watch out for some shadows(the priestess arcana ones, over the 200th floor),they have Megidolaon that deals over 1000 Damage for everyone.....


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Where are you now?
> i Fused a LV 36 Samael, and Kept him on my party, i didn´t bothered to have a whole lot of personas, he had Megidolaon,Mediarahan and null strike, he also had Mamudoon and mudo boost.
> also, watch out for some shadows(the priestess arcana ones, over the 200th floor),they have Megidolaon that deals over 1000 Damage for everyone.....


 
around level ~50 right after the chairman incident explored tartarus until the next mini-boss.
I like to have personas to choose from, have 1 for every main element(agi, bufu, zio and garu) and like 2 or 3 of physical damage and support.
I have Samael too, but of what you listed only has Megido, Mudoon and Mamudo, but is only weak against hama skills, has good stats and mine has Auto-Sukukaja and Masukunda IIRC so is a good deal
I prefer using Cu Chulain, has sightly better stats and has Matarukaja and Survive Dark to compensate his weakness to mudo skills.
Titania is my main healer now, has Divine Grace and paired with Mediarama fully heal all the party.
don't remember my other personas now, but that is pretty much what I have.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 23, 2013)

Finished Killer is Dead on the hardest difficulty. Another awesome game by Suda51 :3
And just finished the first couple of missions in GTA V.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> around level ~50 right after the chairman incident explored tartarus until the next mini-boss.
> I like to have personas to choose from, have 1 for every main element(agi, bufu, zio and garu) and like 2 or 3 of physical damage and support.
> I have Samael too, but of what you listed only has Megido, Mudoon and Mamudo, but is only weak against hama skills, has good stats and mine has Auto-Sukukaja and Masukunda IIRC so is a good deal
> I prefer using Cu Chulain, has sightly better stats and has Matarukaja and Survive Dark to compensate his weakness to mudo skills.
> ...


 
yeah, i spent almost 5 hours grinding for the Megidolaon,mediarahan Cards, i got null strike after the rematch against the 1st full moon shadow.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 23, 2013)

I 100%'ed a couple more areas in Metroid : Other M. I still have about half of sector 1 to do and one annoying item in the main sector. (There's always one item in every area that I find near _impossible_ to figure out how to get to.)

*EDIT :* Also, I'm not sure if it's just me but those bugs hiding behind power bomb seals seem to be getting harder. Even though It took me forever to get the first one, after that I thought I had down how to kill them but they seem to be getting progressively faster or better at dodging my attacks or something. Maybe it's just that I keep finding them in more enclosed areas or something but those things are BRUTAL if you don't kill them right off the bat.


----------



## Sychu (Sep 24, 2013)

Managed to very barely defeat all the trainers of the LGBT gym in my personal challenge of (no grind and no using type advantage in gyms) pokemon leafgreen. Just one last b*tch to take down before I secure my rainbow badge ^ ^. I only use a potion in battle if my opponent uses 1 and i have not been taken down yet, though i did get owned by a wild trainer whilst i was testing out weak pokes that i never used before > > (tch, gotta keep it honest lol). My team is :

Sakura (Butterfree): lvl 27 F IDream Eater
Mystal (Wartortle): lvl 28 M IMega Kick
Comb (Beedrill): lvl 27 M ITwin Needle


Perhaps i'll spice it up a bit by throwing in a vid of my upcoming gym battle but don't count on it. My gym battles are always very epic during these runs. If i were to show my battle vs. misty you'd think that i used a cheating device due to my insane luck, even the game states in the flashabacks that i beat misty "somehow" as if it too was suspicious lol. My battle vs surge was a very hair raising event but mid battle i decided to fight speed with speed and came out a winner by an insane critical hit and just 3 hp left on Comb and all others defeated. Brock was a complete push-over so nothing exciting to post there. /log

EDIT: I also managed to secure funding for my Super Card DSTWO by pawning an a$$load of my DS games. So no more playing on this broken down laptop of mine, the true achievement though lied in me actually getting a decent price for those games (They wanted 20$ for 30 DS games and 10 GBA x ) but after a little bargaining the freindly folk at the shop were feeling a little generous so i made out niceley.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 24, 2013)

Finished Serious Sam: first and second encounter (both HD). It's a fun shooter, but still I've got to say I got rather bored at the end.

I'll give other games a try before giving 2 and 3 a go.

Oh...also started playing 'the swapper'. Pretty interesting platform puzzler.


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 24, 2013)

Working on Grand Theft Auto V. 
AND I FINALLY BEAT FINAL FANTASY VII AFTER 10 YEARS OF STRUGGLING!


----------



## Sychu (Sep 24, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> Working on Grand Theft Auto V.
> AND I FINALLY BEAT FINAL FANTASY VII AFTER 10 YEARS OF STRUGGLING!


 
Wow 10 years?! That's pretty interesting : ) It usually takes me about a year or a halph a to beat a normal sized story-based game, (if i never quit the game that is) and i thought that "i" was slow with ta vidya gamez x D. But nothing is wrong with that, i find games to be more enjoyable if one takes their time with it instead of blowing through it in one sitting. I like to play limited as if the game is a daily t.v. show or something and make progress bit by bit day by day (though i don't play everyday)..


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 25, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> Working on Grand Theft Auto V.
> AND I FINALLY BEAT FINAL FANTASY VII AFTER 10 YEARS OF STRUGGLING!


I'm pretty sure there's been at least a couple games that took me many years to beat, though I can't recall any off the top of my head... I know that Metroid Prime 2 took me something like 2 or 3 years to beat.

Anyway, I just beat Mega Man X 100% for the second time, this time via the Wii U virtual console. This is an accomplishment for me because last time I played (via an emulator on PC), I used save states to cheat between the three phases of the final boss fight). This time, I only used save states between levels, as an alternative to passwords.


----------



## Sychu (Sep 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm pretty sure there's been at least a couple games that took me many years to beat, though I can't recall any off the top of my head... I know that Metroid Prime 2 took me something like 2 or 3 years to beat.


OMG!! That reminds me, it took me 3 years to beat Metroid Prime 1. I always called it the longest game i've ever played. Tales Of Symphonia was my second longest though i wasn't there for the finale at the end. Me and my friends teamed up on that game to beat it but i had lost interest by the time we go to the end due to mental issues/life in general > >. (still wish that i'd stuck with it tho lol)


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 25, 2013)

Sychu said:


> Wow 10 years?! That's pretty interesting : ) It usually takes me about a year or a halph a to beat a normal sized story-based game, (if i never quit the game that is) and i thought that "i" was slow with ta vidya gamez x D. But nothing is wrong with that, i find games to be more enjoyable if one takes their time with it instead of blowing through it in one sitting. I like to play limited as if the game is a daily t.v. show or something and make progress bit by bit day by day (though i don't play everyday)..


 
I got it when I was 8 or 9, but I played it on and off. My Time was 69 hours.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm pretty sure there's been at least a couple games that took me many years to beat, though I can't recall any off the top of my head... I know that Metroid Prime 2 took me something like 2 or 3 years to beat.
> 
> Anyway, I just beat Mega Man X 100% for the second time, this time via the Wii U virtual console. This is an accomplishment for me because last time I played (via an emulator on PC), I used save states to cheat between the three phases of the final boss fight). This time, I only used save states between levels, as an alternative to passwords.


It took me like 20 years to beat the original Metroid if you count the first time I played it as a rental as a child. ... but then again I didn't actually OWN the game and couldn't play it at all for the longest time either.


----------



## Sychu (Sep 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> It took me like 20 years to beat the original Metroid if you count the first time I played it as a rental as a child. ... but then again I didn't actually OWN the game and couldn't play it at all for the longest time either


 
Damn! Well atleast you didn't forget about it. It must have felt incredibly good beating that game. If it were me i'd probably gotten a tad bit emotional over finally beating it after all those years.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2013)

Sychu said:


> Damn! Well atleast you didn't forget about it. It must have felt incredibly good beating that game. If it were me i'd probably gotten a tad bit emotional over finally beating it after all those years.


Well, I also spent periods of like 5-10 years without even touching the game and started over several times so while it was exciting, no tears were shed. There was definitely some nostalgia involved, though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 25, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> I got it when I was 8 or 9, but I played it on and off. My Time was 69 hours.


Wait... did you seriously keep the same save file and beat it after all those years?? :eek:


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wait... did you seriously keep the same save file and beat it after all those years?? :eek:


 
Sure did. Err....Well I can't honestly remember. I started over alot but never kept the file for very long. So yeah, pretty sure it was the same!!


----------



## gameshark (Sep 25, 2013)

finally find the camera codes for Black Rock Shooter (psp) Bike Missions and it is cool.

see vid.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Sep 25, 2013)

Played some Killzone Mercenary multiplayer last night. Did pretty well winning 5 out of the 7 rounds I played. One match I went 32-4


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hit disc 3 of Legend of Dragoon, and came to the conclusion that a few of my games suck monkey anus and added them to the ever-increasing trade-in pile that will most likely be exchanged later for something shiny, perhaps GTA 5, I guess I should give the series another chance to impress me. I enjoyed Sleeping Dogs, GTA's pretty similar so logic dictates I should enjoy GTA 5, right?


----------



## Sychu (Sep 26, 2013)

gameshark said:


> finally find the camera codes for Black Rock Shooter (psp) Bike Missions and it is cool.
> 
> see vid.



AWESOME GAME! my eyes were glued to the vid the entire time, nice. Was that you playing? I really need to get into the Sony systems.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Finally capitulated and bought GTA 5 thanks to a quirk of the trade-in system allowing me to grab it for £20. I got about half an hour of play before my beloved fiancée said, and I quote, 'Fast cars, hookers and mindless violence? Gimme.' and yanked the pad out of my hand for the rest of the night. Still, not a bad half hour of play. So far I've managed to yank a house clean off a hill, almost been run over by someone the spitting image of the aforementioned crazy-but-cute fiancée driving what I swear is the spitting image of her real life car, shot a few cops, found an alien corpse, shot some more cops, went on a voyage to trip-out city when some campaigning douche gave me some bad weed that made me hallucinate an alien attack, and felt up a stripper named Chastity, just for the sake of irony. Not bad for £20, I suppose.*


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 26, 2013)

Ended up forging a warflare bow (the last brachydios bow) in Monster Hunter 3U.  I might go after a few green nargacugas for their armour!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 26, 2013)

ko, I have been busy doing some things....
Monday: ordered a copy of Project Diva f(the Vita one). suposedly arrives in 1-2 weeks, I CAN'T WAIT!!11!!one!!1!!!!
Tuesday: I went to Todojuegos to preordered a copy of Pokemon Y and out of curiosity asked if they had Project Diva F(the PS3 one) and they almost wagged the case on my face that I couldn't resist and bought it too, looks beautiful . now I can wait the Vita version while playing the PS3 version lol
Thursday: Played a little(like 3 hours, could have been more if none of us checked the clock) of Borderlands 2 with a friend, we're continuing our coop playthrough with Krieg(I) and Gaige(him). we are level 21 and I still don't know how to use well his skills, almost everything requires damaging yourself to deal more damage but he lacks a skill to passive regen hp and I suck with his action skill that is the only "safe" option to heal hp. I prefer Maya, she can deal great damage and provide support at the same time.
We got until floating sanctuary and then jumped to Torgue DLC, skipped Scarlet's because we played that already individually.
Today: I plan on play Persona 3 Portable, I don't want to forget it again when I'm finishing it. once done with it I'll be getting a hold of Persona 4 Golden, I didn't wanted to buy it before because I'll end up playing it instead of P3P.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 26, 2013)

I just finished Super Meat Boy.


----------



## SonicZD (Sep 26, 2013)

I killed a man.


Spoiler


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2013)

Sychu said:


> AWESOME GAME! my eyes were glued to the vid the entire time, nice. Was that you playing? I really need to get into the Sony systems.


FYI: that video is A. cheated for infinite shooting, normally you need to dodge that stuff B. only a small part of the game. Most of the game plays completely differently, the bike riding is only like a minigame. (if you can pick the game up for cheap I'd still get it, it's pretty enjoyable, just don't think that's the entire game. You can probably play it on a decent PC using a PSP emulator like PPSSPP (IIRC))


----------



## Sychu (Sep 26, 2013)

DELETED


----------



## Sychu (Sep 26, 2013)

*


Blaze163 said:



			Finally capitulated and bought GTA 5 thanks to a quirk of the trade-in system allowing me to grab it for £20. I got about half an hour of play before my beloved fiancée said, and I quote, 'Fast cars, hookers and mindless violence? Gimme.' and yanked the pad out of..
		
Click to expand...

* 
I have never liked GTA i don't know why? Perhaps it's just too realistic for me but i have tried it many times though i'm sure i'll get myself to like it someday . BTW that reaction by your wife was priceless! I wish I could have been a fly on the wall for that moment.



Arras said:


> FYI: that video is A. cheated for infinite shooting, normally you need to dodge that stuff B. only a small part of the game. Most of the game plays completely differently, the bike riding is only like a minigame. (if you can pick the game up for cheap I'd still get it, it's pretty enjoyable, just don't think that's the entire game. You can probably play it on a decent PC using a PSP emulator like PPSSPP (IIRC))


 
Heh, i remember thinking to myself "this person may not hit all the targets but he/she is good at calculating when it's too late to take a shot". I even looked for the health bar to see if you could even be hit. Yes i know, though it wasn't much the video did show some of its other gameplay. Even if the game sucked i think i'd still find great pleasure in the novelty of it alone, i mean who doesn't like bad-ass anime chicks with guns (on wheelz ? 

Edit: I didn't even concider that there were PS emus for pc im gonna have to check that out, thanks!



SonicZD said:


> I killed a man.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sychu said:


> I have never liked GTA i don't know why? Perhaps it's just too realistic for me but i have tried it many times though i'm sure i'll get myself to like it someday . BTW that reaction by your wife was priceless! I wish I could have been a fly on the wall for that moment.


 
To be fair within an hour or so of playing, I've saved a kid from a boat on the highway, tripped balls on bad weed and fought off aliens with a gatling gun, run from porn directors on a jetski with my daughter in tow hurling hysterical abuse at everyone, become best friends with a stripper named Infernus, barrel rolled a pest control truck into a police car, been run over by the cops for kicking a hobo in the nuts and yanked a house clean off the hillside. It's not THAT realistic, to be fair. I also discovered this amusing little diversion...


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 27, 2013)

I am stuck wandering around the "Unclean one's" country in SMT4, which is actually tokyo. WTF


----------



## Sychu (Sep 27, 2013)

Both my SCDS2 & 32GBSDHC are ordered and on their way and my anniversary edition DSiXL is a step closer to becoming a full blown retro-machine. As well, though it isn't much, i'v managed to defeat a cuople more stages in advance wars: days of ruin with ease so nothing exciting to report there. I still haven't continued my run of Leaf Green or DarkDuel Story's yet and i'm about to try to learn how to record videos on Mednafen emulator.




Blaze163 said:


> To be fair within an hour or so of playing, I've saved a kid from a boat on the highway, tripped balls on bad weed and fought off aliens with a gatling gun, run from porn directors on a jetski with my daughter in tow hurling hysterical abuse at everyone, become best friends with a stripper named Infernus, barrel rolled a pest control truck into a police car, been run over by the cops for kicking a hobo in the nuts and yanked a house clean off the hillside. It's not THAT realistic, to be fair. I also discovered this amusing little diversion...


 
0 0 you have actually picqued my interest a bit in GTA, never looked at it like that.


----------



## DAZA (Sep 28, 2013)

I took a trip to Eurogamer expo with another temper... we have been there 4 times now and personally speaking gets worse each year.....(for the space they have and do not use + the extremely long lines to try anything)

Yes they had the next gen consoles and new titles coming soon but the one thing i took time out to queue for was the Oculus Rift!

They had a demo of fighter planes either on an island or industrial estate giving you a fly through. the unit itself is a bit bulky as the guys there said it was still a development unit ( now i know how sam fisher feels during splinter cell missions with the goggles lol) but the potential for something great is there, you had a full 360 degree view of the cockpit and outside and it does feel like your immersed in what you see and play giving you an almost real life feel within a portable headset. its a shame the demo itself seemed low budget and the refresh rate caused breaking in the graphics upon fast movement... they did say its 1080P and we will see its full potential at end release

Personally i would have like to try the rollercoaster ive seen in the youtube videos but you cant be too fussy.. i tried a good piece of tech that if supported by consoles aswell will really shine in the market place.. im not usually a person who buys in to accessories but this.... i would invest in upon release


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 28, 2013)

FINALLY got my broadband activated so as of this moment I am online on PSN under my usual name. You might also see me running around on FF14's Durandal server under the name Blaze Fielding, low level Gladiator as I've not been able to play properly until now.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2013)

Won a dota 2 match as Rylai getting kills and assists and now wards/sentries.
Fuck them who said Rylai is full support, I go ganker mode.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 28, 2013)

I 100%'ed Metroid : Other M
and was rewarded with ... a "congratulations" message  ... unblocking all the gallery images  ... AND then unblocking hard mode  . (which I, personally, find much better than unlocking extra weapons or powers in other games which basically only make it LESS of a challenge)

The last item I got was, interestingly enough, probably the first one you ever get sight of in the game but (as I've mentioned before) I HATE those yellow doors. They give me the idea that I just have to look for a button and I can get right through so after several runs back and forth between the back side of the yellow door and the hanger, I finally wisened up, contemplated the presence of a control panel on the OTHER side of the door, looked over the map a bit and was able to deduce a better place to look for the entrance. Like so many of the other missing items, I had passed by the entrance DOZENS of times without noticing a thing.

I have actually escaped from the exploding ship 3 times now. The last time was with 99% and both previous times I naively hoped to somehow catch that same item on the way out  . This also means that I beat the _real_ final boss 3 times. The first time I lost count of how many times I had attempted to kill the freaking thing but last time I got it in 3 tries  and this time in one shot. 

I've taken that trip between my ship and the final boss (at least up to the sector elevator room) so many times now that I I've become VERY efficient at it. I think I know every point where it's best to speed boost, comet jump, shoot enemies out of the way, dodge them or just screw attack through them. I probably should time myself 

I was also very pleased while examining my surroundings in search of items at how many sealed doors and broken elevators there where and, yes, *gasp* bathrooms  (even though only the ladies' room is ever actually accessible ... which is interesting) something a lot of other games lack. The space ship was NOT originally designed as a huge, semi-linear maze. It was actually once functional. 

Total game time : 25h:07m:39s 
*EDIT :* roughly 7 hours of that was cleaning out items which makes my play time "winning" the game the first time roughly the same as my first play through on Super Metroid)


----------



## Sychu (Sep 29, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I 100%'ed Metroid : Other M
> and was rewarded with ... a "congratulations" message  ... unblocking all the gallery images  ... AND then unblocking hard mode  . (which I, personally, find much better than unlocking extra weapons or powers in other games which basically only make it LESS of a challenge)
> 
> The last item I got was, interestingly enough, probably the first one you ever get sight of in the game but (as I've mentioned before) I HATE those yellow doors. They give me the idea that I just have to look for a button and I can get right through so after several runs back and forth between the back side of the yellow door and the hanger, I finally wisened up, contemplated the presence of a control panel on the OTHER side of the door, looked over the map a bit and was able to deduce a better place to look for the entrance. Like so many of the other missing items, I had passed by the entrance DOZENS of times without noticing a thing.
> ...


 
Hmm, interesting log. I have never played other - M.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 29, 2013)

passed flight school in GTA V!

what annoying shit!


----------



## snikerz (Sep 29, 2013)

Sychu said:


> Hmm, interesting log. I have never played other - M.


 
It's shitty


----------



## Arras (Sep 29, 2013)

It's not. It's an okay game, but it doesn't really feel like Metroid.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 29, 2013)

snikerz said:


> It's shitty





Arras said:


> It's not. It's an okay game, but it doesn't really feel like Metroid.


It's not THAT awful as a general game, but it's really awful as a Metroid game. There si a difference.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm sorry to report that as I have spent most of my free time on GTA 5 pissing about and exploring, I've achieved damn near nothing. Aside from the mass murder of innocent civilians, cops, strippers, etc.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 29, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> I'm sorry to report that as I have spent most of my free time on GTA 5 pissing about and exploring, I've achieved damn near nothing. Aside from the mass murder of innocent civilians, cops, strippers, etc.


Well at least you have your priorities straight.


----------



## Sychu (Sep 30, 2013)

snikerz said:


> It's shitty


That is what i hear from most.


Arras said:


> It's not. It's an okay game, but it doesn't really feel like Metroid.


This too x D. But I will still give it a shot. My favorite is the prime series, and fusion for GBA was one of the most awesome games i've ever played i'll never forget that cold snowy winter night when i was traveling as a child from maryland to new jersey playing with my worm lamp illuminated GBA that i ran across that giant living bug mucous and it was "breathing" and "glowing". Also dark samus always scared the **** out of me when she came around and you had to quickly hide away from her. They need to just stick with those 2 styles imo. Also  @ the end.
.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 30, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> I just finished Super Meat Boy.


 
This is the single best accomplishment on this thread.
So, cotton world? Dark world? Negative levels?


----------



## gameshark (Oct 1, 2013)

i made the best cheats for FIFA 14 (keeper powershots + skill moves + everything unlocked )for psp and ppsspp ( a psp emulator for windows).

just enjoy my video and these codes are for free for any psp and also the codes works on  the usa and the euro version of Fifa 14


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

the past saturday I went to house of a friend and spent the afternoon playing a bit of Rayman Legends(that I bought recently, it was still sealed until that moment) and Project Diva F, later on at the night we continued our Borderlands 2 run of DLC characters and finished Torgue DLC, it was very funny and the loot is good, I personally took a hold of a rapid-fire torgue pistol(as fast as torgue pistols can be) an absorption shield and Moxxi's rifle that fires 3 corrosive bullets at the same time(can't remember the name).
I also lend him Bioshock Infinite PS3 mainly because he wanted to replay Bioshock 1 and Rayman Origins, he in response lend me his copy of Metalgear Rising insinuating that I must play it and here I'm playing it, is a good game that blends Metalgear universe with Platinum games style really well(except for the forced stealth, that part work well only on Prince of persia games IMHO).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2013)

Completed the Ace Attorney 5 Demo


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 1, 2013)

Completed Knights of Pen and Paper +1 Deluxe Edition and Afterfall InSanity Extended Edition


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 4, 2013)

Learning to use bows in Monster Hunter 3U.  Big jump from blademaster.  Ended up capturing a gold rathian with just a bow and one faint.  Keep in mind, the only other thing I've killed were two low rank rathians by this point!


----------



## Arras (Oct 4, 2013)

I killed Cractus in Wario Land 4 on Hard mode. Man, some of these gems are just impossible to find, and the bosses in this game are a pain as well.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 4, 2013)

Just beat Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn on Insane mode.


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 4, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Just beat Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn on Insane mode.


 
Now that's an achievement!


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 4, 2013)

I finally got to play GTA Online now that the new patch has fixed it. Notable events so far: Robbing a convenience store only to get robbed by another player the moment I walked out, coming so close to winning my first proper race by literally an inch, then spending half an hour or so in deathmatches. Enjoying it so far. looking forward to unlocking more stuff. Which can be done quickly as I have the weekend off


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 4, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Now that's an achievement!


 
Indeed.
I was impressed with how powerful Rolf ended up being, because he always seemed underpowered despite my attempts to train him early on.  But, then I got to Oliver's manor and I placed him at the railing above where all the soldiers spawned, he had a field-day picking them off with the silencer and upgraded to a marksman, and before I knew it, he was the strongest beorc AND had a three space range whence to attack.  He quickly jumped up to the top of the list of characters to bring into the tower after being off the radar for so long.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 4, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Just beat Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn on Insane mode.


 
that´s .....insane, dude...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 4, 2013)

I beat The Wind Waker HD on Hero Mode two days ago. Unfortunately I wasn't able to make it a no-death run (I died multiple times in the first couple dungeons), but the game gets incredibly easy after dungeon 2 since you have easier access to potions, additional bottles, heart pieces, and the like. I didn't die a single time after the second dungeon.

I also collected all the Tingle Statues and completed the figurine gallery. I've never done that before in any of my six previous playthroughs.


----------



## Sychu (Oct 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I beat The Wind Waker HD on Hero Mode two days ago. Unfortunately I wasn't able to make it a no-death run (I died multiple times in the first couple dungeons), but the game gets incredibly easy after dungeon 2 since you have easier access to potions, additional bottles, heart pieces, and the like. I didn't die a single time after the second dungeon.
> 
> I also collected all the Tingle Statues and completed the figurine gallery. I've never done that before in any of my six previous playthroughs.


 
Awesome! But i wish nintendo would make a true "Hero" mode. I mean what's the point in having it if it's only slightly more difficult.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 5, 2013)

Sychu said:


> Awesome! But i wish nintendo would make a true "Hero" mode. I mean what's the point in having it if it's only slightly more difficult.


The difficulty spike was definitely there. I mean, no hearts, replenish health only through potions and fairies, double damage.

The problem is that Wind Waker is without a doubt the easiest Zelda game ever. I've been playing Skyward Sword on Hero Mode as well, and it's much harder.


----------



## Sychu (Oct 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> The difficulty spike was definitely there. I mean, no hearts, replenish health only through potions and fairies, double damage.
> 
> The problem is that Wind Waker is without a doubt the easiest Zelda game ever. I've been playing Skyward Sword on Hero Mode as well, and it's much harder.


 
I see and i may agree with you on that x D. I want to say twilight princess was the easiest but IT had that cave challenge level.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 7, 2013)

So a few days ago I sat down to finally beat the original The Legend of Zelda on NES, which I was halfway through a playthrough of, only to find that my save data got erased. I double checked the saving ability and it still worked, so I thought it was a fluke, and started again. After randomly losing the data again today, I gave up and decided to play the Wii U virtual console version instead.

I ended up beating it in one day (took me 8 hours, according to my play log) with 100% completion. Thing is, I definitely used the Zelda Dungeon walkthrough for most of it, as well as save states for the harder parts toward the end (though I forced myself to not use them every second).

Generally I'm opposed to just playing an entire game from a walkthrough or while using save states, but I had already beaten half the game without it before, and frankly the game felt impossible otherwise. I understand the game was from a different time, and I love a game with a ridiculous difficulty setting, but even I have my limits.

The game is absolutely archaic by modern standards (putting required secrets in places where no one could ever possibly know to look without accidentally stumbling on it, etc), and most of the difficulty and "punishment" for failing is just artificial lengthening of the game with monotonous tasks. Id est, die in the last dungeon? Sucks for you, you have to start at the beginning with all the enemies respawned and only three hearts. If you want more, you're going to have to find a hidden potion shop. Oh, you don't have enough rupees to buy a potion? Fuck you, you're going to have to grind for 68 rupees, have fun (a process which can easily take 30 minutes or more, considering how rarely enemies actually drop anything compared to newer games).

In the end, i didn't enjoy myself that much (probably the least I've enjoyed a Zelda game, honestly), but I'm glad I played and beat it, if only to get it over with. Now to complete my playthrough of the entire series, I just need to beat Zelda II and Four Swords Adventures. Then I'll be all ready for A Link Between Worlds' release this November!


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> So a few days ago I sat down to finally beat the original The Legend of Zelda on NES, which I was halfway through a playthrough of, only to find that my save data got erased. I double checked the saving ability and it still worked, so I thought it was a fluke, and started again. After randomly losing the data again today, I gave up and decided to play the Wii U virtual console version instead.


I'd venture to guess that your battery needs replacing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I'd venture to guess that your battery needs replacing.


I figured that. I can easily do that with a triwing screwdriver, right? And what kind of battery would I need?


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I figured that. I can easily do that with a triwing screwdriver, right? And what kind of battery would I need?


 
I think you'd need an e-torx "gamebit" screwdriver, and you'll need a button-cell battery like the cr2032, I think.

You'll need a soldering iron if you're gonna remove the tabs (from the board, not the battery) and install a new battery that has tabs.  However, most of the button-cell batteries you'll find don't have tabs, and you cant solder tabs onto a battery as it does not stick (and you really don't want to heat up the battery as it can explode).  If there's space, I'd get one of those battery-sockets or whatever they're called that you see on a motherboard and install that onto the cart, because from then on out, replacing the battery would be as simple as opening it up and popping the old one out and pushing in a new one.


----------



## Sychu (Oct 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> So a few days ago I sat down to finally beat the original The Legend of Zelda on NES, which I was halfway through a playthrough of, only to find that my save data got erased. I double checked the saving ability and it still worked, so I thought it was a fluke, and started again. After randomly losing the data again today, I gave up and decided to play the Wii U virtual console version instead.
> 
> I ended up beating it in one day (took me 8 hours, according to my play log) with 100% completion. Thing is, I definitely used the Zelda Dungeon walkthrough for most of it, as well as save states for the harder parts toward the end (though I forced myself to not use them every second).
> 
> ...


 
OMG! The first Zelda was one of the hardest and funnest games i'd ever played. I'd spend hours looking for things and hours trying to defeat a single room. I played with the green tunic and small shield (i thought the shield in the shop was a replacement small shield) till i reached the last dungeon, however i was able to claim the magic sword early on (lucky me!). Items are extremely hard to find as are the dungeons and secrets. My brother was the one who taught me of the white tunic and shield as he was playing the game for the first time right along with me ^ ^. I gave up when I couldn't find the 3rd? dungeon in the second quest. I played that in 2010 for the first time so im a late bloomer.

Off-topic but i did a similar thing when i beat the first FF, i didn't know until the very end of the game that you can view the over-world map by pressing a button combination so i spent infinite amounts of time traversing the world. OMG! that was "so" frustrating but fun at times.

You have now enticed me to watch a lets play of zelda.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 7, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I think you'd need an e-torx "gamebit" screwdriver, and you'll need a button-cell battery like the cr2032, I think.
> 
> You'll need a soldering iron if you're gonna remove the tabs (from the board, not the battery) and install a new battery that has tabs.  However, most of the button-cell batteries you'll find don't have tabs, and you cant solder tabs onto a battery as it does not stick (and you really don't want to heat up the battery as it can explode).  If there's space, I'd get one of those battery-sockets or whatever they're called that you see on a motherboard and install that onto the cart, because from then on out, replacing the battery would be as simple as opening it up and popping the old one out and pushing in a new one.


Thanks for the information! 


Sychu said:


> OMG! The first Zelda was one of the hardest and funnest games i'd ever played. I'd spend hours looking for things and hours trying to defeat a single room. I played with the green tunic and small shield (i thought the shield in the shop was a replacement small shield) till i reached the last dungeon, however i was able to claim the magic sword early on (lucky me!). Items are extremely hard to find as are the dungeons and secrets. My brother was the one who taught me of the white tunic and shield as he was playing the game for the first time right along with me ^ ^. I gave up when I couldn't find the 3rd? dungeon in the second quest. I played that in 2010 for the first time so im a late bloomer.
> 
> Off-topic but i did a similar thing when i beat the first FF, i didn't know until the very end of the game that you can view the over-world map by pressing a button combination so i spent infinite amounts of time traversing the world. OMG! that was "so" frustrating but fun at times.
> 
> You have now enticed me to watch a lets play of zelda.


Well I don't know if you care for comedy, but the GameGrumps (Arin Hansin of Egoraptor and Danny Sexbang of Ninja Sex Party) did a full playthrough of it a couple months ago, that I seriously recommend. It's very entertaining.


----------



## Sychu (Oct 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> Well I don't know if you care for comedy, but the GameGrumps (Arin Hansin of Egoraptor and Danny Sexbang of Ninja Sex Party) did a full playthrough of it a couple months ago, that I seriously recommend. It's very entertaining.


Thank you so much! I love egoraptors parodys and you posted just before i was about to get on youtube. : )


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 7, 2013)

reached the 3rd city on Agarest: Generations of War, what a friggin´ hard game......


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been too busy to post my gaming progress lately(and my bad memory I have lately doesn't help) but this is what I have done.
Started Rayman Legends(the other day when I was on my friend's house was only to test the game and play randomly) finished the first 2 world paintings, <3 Barbara and her palette swaps.
Played a little of Demon's Souls and progressed through 3-2 and reached the boss. what a son of a bitch, I was fighting the Maneater and suddenly noticed a 2nd life bar appeared and I was like WTF until I saw another Maneater and shit my pants, I really tried but failed miserably and asked my friend for a strategy and told me to shoot the 1st Maneater down with arrows BEFORE entering the white fog and worked, then entered the white fog and when I has about to kill the 2nd Maneater he knock me of the bridge and died. tried several times to no avail.
Continued Ratchet and Clank Tools of Destruction after some time and progressed immensely, I think I'm about to finish the game, I'm on my second visit to Fastoon.
Trained a little more on Disgaea 3 AoD but I'm not done yet, need to bring the new characters to level 32 at least.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 8, 2013)

I beat Zelda: Minish Cap for the second time today. I could have beaten it a few weeks ago, but I've been nursing on it and only playing at work during my break, so I'll have something to play on my GBA. Today I got to the final boss and decided to finish him off at home so I could start playing Mega Man Zero while at work, instead. I'm going to go back and 100% this playthrough of Minish Cap sometime, though.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 8, 2013)

it´s incredile how i lose on this game.......



Spoiler


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 9, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, be prepared for Zelda 2. Maybe it's just me but I found it to be the most difficult game in the entire series. I recently beat it earlier this year for the first time and had some difficulty. Anyways have fun on your Zelda Quest.


----------



## nasune (Oct 9, 2013)

Beat Cloudberry Kingdom's story mode, Giana Sisters Twisted dreams in the last week, and Wind Waker HD (without a single death) today.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 9, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Awesome, be prepared for Zelda 2. Maybe it's just me but I found it to be the most difficult game in the entire series. I recently beat it earlier this year for the first time and had some difficulty. Anyways have fun on your Zelda Quest.


I beat the first palace last night, actually. It's certainly harder (no way I would've gotten through it without restore points). Not quite sure whether I like it better or not, thus far.


----------



## Flood (Oct 9, 2013)

Started playing Pokemon Ruby Destiny Life of Guardians and stopped playing Pokemon Rijon because it wouldn't save.
So far this game is really fun except for the fact that you keep running back and forth to the same places. The low payouts actually make you bond with your pokemon because its expensive to buy pokeballs. Could go without the fake pokemon though. Music is great.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 9, 2013)

nasune said:


> Beat... Wind Waker HD (without a single death) today.


Did you play in regular or Hero Mode? I did a no-death run on the GameCube version last year. I would've done it again just about a month back, except I stupidly forgot that I had potions and not fairies during the Molgera fight in the boss gauntlet, so I died once. 

Though it wasn't a no-death run, I fared much better in my HD hero mode run, not needing to use a single potion against the boss either time, which makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## Arras (Oct 9, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> it´s incredile how i lose on this game.......


But you're from Brazil, why are you not playing Mordekaiser?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 9, 2013)

I defeated Clayface/Joker and was surpised that I had clocked over 20 hours in Pokemon Rangers 3


----------



## nasune (Oct 9, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Did you play in regular or Hero Mode? I did a no-death run on the GameCube version last year. I would've done it again just about a month back, except I stupidly forgot that I had potions and not fairies during the Molgera fight in the boss gauntlet, so I died once.
> 
> Though it wasn't a no-death run, I fared much better in my HD hero mode run, not needing to use a single potion against the boss either time, which makes me feel better about myself.


I feel for you, to die just before the end sucks. I did it on Hero mode with just one bottle (containing a fairy most of the time) and no potions. None of the bosses managed to get a single hit in (I love the ability to walk and use items that use the first person view at the same time, it made fighting most bosses easy). The only times I can remember being in danger of dying was when I was fighting mobs of normal enemies (the earth temple 'miniboss' (wizzrobe) for example, I let the fight drag on for a little too long and he summoned a lot of enemies. That's when things got hectic ).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 9, 2013)

Just finished Ratchet & Clank Tools of Destruction, the last boss was tough, used all of my powerful weapons but still had 1/4 of the life bar to go, so I elaborated a perfect plan of use the low power/rapid fire weapons first(magma combuster and doom blades) and then jump to the most powerful weapons(fusion bombs, plasma stalkers, raptor launcher, judicator and alpha cannon) while spawning toxic swarmers during all the fight and in the final stretch launch groovitons to minimize damage. and with that I'm done with the future trilogy(more like 2.5-logy, Quest for Booty is too short), one of these days I'm gonna grab a copy of Ratchet & Clank HD Collection to play the original trilogy and I'm planning on buying R&C Size Matters to play it on my Vita, I already played that but pirated on my PSPgo and want to give it another try. I'm waiting anxiously for R&C Into the Nexus that comes the next month.
Aaaarrrgrhrhhrgasadkjsdkflasjdflas...... I wanted to buy the 3DS XL with the design of Pokemon Y but last time I checked online the store that had it says that is out of stock. checked another store that also had it listed but don't mentioned anything about his stock so I went to the store to check and they said that the'll have it around this week, I just hope they have it before saturday to play Pokemon Y on that sexy 3DS XL.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 9, 2013)

Arras said:


> But you're from Brazil, why are you not playing Mordekaiser?


 
Mordekaiser sucks,i´m better playing as Quinn or Nami......


----------



## Arras (Oct 9, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Mordekaiser sucks,i´m better playing as Quinn or Nami......


This is all kinda offtopic but whatever.
Mordekaiser doesn't actually suck, you just can't play him well 
And it was a joke, referring to this: http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=316408


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 9, 2013)

Arras said:


> This is all kinda offtopic but whatever.
> Mordekaiser doesn't actually suck, you just can't play him well
> And it was a joke, referring to this: http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=316408


 
yeah , i know about this....


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 9, 2013)

nasune said:


> I feel for you, to die just before the end sucks. I did it on Hero mode with just one bottle (containing a fairy most of the time) and no potions. None of the bosses managed to get a single hit in (I love the ability to walk and use items that use the first person view at the same time, it made fighting most bosses easy). The only times I can remember being in danger of dying was when I was fighting mobs of normal enemies (the earth temple 'miniboss' (wizzrobe) for example, I let the fight drag on for a little too long and he summoned a lot of enemies. That's when things got hectic ).


I didn't die against any bosses on my hero mode run, either. In fact, I didn't die at all after the second dungeon. The game gets dramatically easier once you have access to more bottles and places to get potions, heart pieces, and fairies.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Oct 9, 2013)

Dunno if this counts, but I managed to break my gamepad while playing F1 2013. I mean, the left analog stick stopped working, then the right analog followed it, then the shoulder buttons became unresponsive too. It had a good run. I played both F1 2011 and F1 2012 with it (not to mention other games, such as Dark Souls, which worn it like hell). RIP buddy. (Now I'm stuck with a keyboard and mouse again for racing T.T That sucks, man).


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 10, 2013)

Just made my Agnaktor Z armour - for lancing dire miralis to death.  I dislike getting pushed around during that fight, so this is my solution to it.  

Also, finally paid off my Pokemon X pre-order, so it`s pop `round to pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 11, 2013)

Spent most of yesterday pissing around on GTA 5, but I did find a random event which earned me a solid 60 grand for five minutes work. Playing as Franklin, go to the beach and play his triathalon training mission. When it finishes,  it leaves you right near a women being buried alive by two rednecks. Save her and take her to Vinewood Hills and she sends a nice 60K reward. NICE.

As for today....

- Played through most of disc 3 of Legend of Dragoon, finally got my first Level 5 dragoon spirit (Dart's, naturally, since he NEVER leaves the party) so now I can summon a dragon. Of course there's rarely any reason to use 80 of my 100 maximum MP summoning the dragon when for 30MP I can use Final Burst which is dealing like, 2,000 damage per casting. Killed the ice boss Wendigo so fast I didn't even have time to come back out of Dragoon form.

- Changed my phone's alarm clock to the title screen music from Castle Crashers and my ringtone to the music from stage 4 of Afterburner Climax. 'cause I can.

- I also had another amusing moment in the GTA 5 universe, but while watching my brother in law play. He decided to blow all his money on strippers, seeing if he could max out both Like meters in a double dance to potentially wrangle himself a three-way, which I'm fairly certain is impossible anyway, but either way he was rather disheartened to find that he'd picked two of the strippers that don't sleep around, effectively wasting several hundred dollars and about an hour of his life. And as his caring brother in law I was there to console him in his hour of need.  By pointing and laughing.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 11, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> - Changed my phone's alarm clock to the title screen music from Castle Crashers and my ringtone to the music from stage 4 of Afterburner Climax. 'cause I can.


 
With that are you saying that you don't have an iPhone but other phone that let you select custom tones?? 

I finally bought a 3DS XL Pokemon Y edition!!1!1!!!1!1!!!1 is beautiful1!!!1! now waiting until tomorrow to grab the game. the only think that I don't know is if transfer the content from my regular 3DS or not, I still love my midnight purple 3DS, love the fact that fit on my pockets and have a Nyko powerpack+ so IDK .
Also bought Malicious Rebirth for my Vita, awesome game that deserved a portable version.
I'm trying to find a copy of Zelda OoT 3D but seems like every store went out of stock and don't even have it in the used games section, I could buy it on the eShop but is too expensive for an old game and also I'll need to choose between my regular 3DS or my new XL, I don't want to do that.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> With that are you saying that you don't have an iPhone but other phone that let you select custom tones??


 
I'm saying that the Castle Crashers theme music is a pretty epic thing to wake up to. Makes every day feel like a grand adventure.

As for today, achievements are minimal due to power outages (maintenance team are faffing around with the cables again) but I did manage to grab C+C Red Alert 3 for my PS3 at no cost and finally found out how to get my free games back from when Sony got hacked years ago, so I got Wipeout HD Fury and Dead Nation for free today too. Not a bad day for my collection or my bank balance, which is handy as I just bought my fiancee's birthday present for tomorrow and now I'm kinda bankrupt. So if anyone from Severn Trent Water shows up asking about me, you have no idea who I am or where I'm hiding, ok? That bill is not getting paid for a while....


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 13, 2013)

turned on my wii to replay Twilight Princess.
last time i turned it on was to play and beat Skyward Sword, almost 2 year ago.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 13, 2013)

reached Scrimsley on Dragon quest VI realms of reverie.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

PLAYING POKEMON X!!!!!1!!!!1!1!!11!11!!!!1
if you read my old entries you may notice an inconsistency here, I said that I had reserved Pokemon Y and I did, but the Saturday when I went to the store THEY DIDN'T HAVE THE BLOODY GAME YET!!!!11!1!!!1!1!11!!! they said that Monday was the day. I didn't wanted to go home with my hands empty and walked to the next store and they had the game, so I bought Pokemon X for the waiting and today I'm gonna grab my preorder of Pokemon Y.
the game is awesome, the changes are as revolutionary as the changes from gen 4 to gen 5, although is disappointing that only selected scenes are 3D.
I'm farming Pokemons and items to transfer to my Pokemon Y and when I'm done with that I'm gonna lend Pokemon X and my midnight purple 3DS to my cousin, that way I get all the starters and megaevolution stones.
I played Demon's Souls too, well kind off, a friend played in my place and helped me with maneater and some other things, now I'm almost done to defeat the old one and beat the game. got the blueblood and some other equip that can't remember.


----------



## Sychu (Oct 17, 2013)

*Hi* all : ) I haven't posted in a while as I haven't done anything that I consider a "real" achievement until now.
​I managed to defeat the mission crash-landing in Advance Wars: Days Of Ruin on my first try. I really poured my soul into it too but I didn't expect to win . Many times during the mission I ran out of hope for my survival but just as fast I would come up with a new strategy to dig myself out of the dark hole I was in, it was as if a part of my subconscious was excited and fired up and was telling me how to win. As well I managed to complete all bonus missions and I have 2 normal missions left till I finish the game.​ 
This game really is a true gem and has a stellar story with solid characterisation building, I almost cried when**spoiler**Isabella and Will where re-united aboard the black owl, the IDS agent really gave me a good laugh though x D**spoiler**but nothing will make me cry like the endings of Super Mario Galaxy and the original Klonoa: Door to Phantomile , oh yes and the scene inFinal Fantasy: 13where Snow was dreaming about Sarah and the fireworks . Welp that's all she wrote ciao! _/log_


----------



## YayMii (Oct 17, 2013)

Not really an accomplishment, but I set up my CRT monitor for SNES9x today 
Bought this big ol' thing, barely used, just a month ago. It's awesome how well it handles custom resolutions, and surprising how much of a difference a good CRT makes compared to playing retro games on an LCD 
It makes a pretty considerable difference in fast-paced FPSes too :3


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 17, 2013)

I just defeated the first Gym Leader in Pokemon Y. Got my first badge. Yay!!!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 17, 2013)

Everybody is too busy playing Pokemon X/Y to post achievements
I only have 1 badge and just arrived the next city with a gym. I have been taking my time catching and training my pokemons.
evolved Azurill after many hours on pokemon-amie and a few battles, now I have Azumarill with aquatail and huge power ability, I'm unstoppable now!! now if only had a fairy physical move would be dragon wrecker.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 18, 2013)

I beat the "Disarm the Bombs!" mission in Mega Man Zero.

I know it's only one level, and I know I've beaten the game before, but I'm sure anyone who's played that game before knows why I consider beating it ANY time an accomplishment. Good grief, that level! -_-


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2013)

I got my first badge in Pokemon Y as well evolved my Riolu into a Lucario, Charmander into a Charmeleon, and Torchic into Combusken.
I work a lot, so I don't get to play it as often as I would like.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 18, 2013)

Evolved my female Espurr(Meowstic is so cute, I love her) and beat the rock gym leader, it was too easy if you ask me.
also got the bike(still like the rollers more) and got some pokemons on GTS, female Ralts(I always found males and got tired, so GTS) and male Eevee than then I traded for a female Eevee and with perfect nature(+SpA -A) for my Sylveon.
I think I got a good team, ATM I have:
Braixen
Meowstic
Fletchinder
Azumarill
Kirlia
Absol(HM slave and false swipe)

I'm thinking on keep Meowstic as my primary psychic pokemon instead of Gardevoir, after all Azumarill will cover fairy if not Sylveon, also noticed that my Pikachu has a light ball, so I got lucky there unless they upped the odds of wild Pikachus carring light ball.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 18, 2013)

Once again got hold of my brother in law's phone (you'd think he'd have learned to guard it better by now) and changed his ringtone to this little ditty for when we go to the pub later.



Other than that I've been very mature recently. Not buying any more games for a while since I have a huge backlog to clear and I need the extra cash available for the birth of my daughter Freya, now only 9 days away. Give or take a bit depending on when she decides to show up, of course.


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 19, 2013)

Got to the fifth gym in Pokémon X (everyone seems to have bought Y over here!).
My friend's already completely through the game since wednesday, but I'm really taking my time exploring (+ had a lot of schoolwork this week).
Don't really have a really balanced/good team, I just took my favorites and they are good enough to beat the game:
- Blaziken: my main pokemon
- Greninja: I named him Gamakichi after the frog from Naruto, but I had no idea he would actually evolve into a ninja-frog!!!
- Venusaur: mainly for catching pokémon, because it has sleep powder. I actually wanted a Blastoise, because it's my favorite, but I already had a water-pokémon
- Lucario: love that guy
- Raichu: with a light ball
- 6th place: any Pokémon I want to level to fill my Pokédex


----------



## Sychu (Oct 20, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I beat the "Disarm the Bombs!" mission in Mega Man Zero.
> 
> I know it's only one level, and I know I've beaten the game before, but I'm sure anyone who's played that game before knows why I consider beating it ANY time an accomplishment. Good grief, that level! -_-


 
I remember that level, but very vaguely, all i remember is a bunch of frustraion x ) (Zero Series FTW!)
On another note, today is a glorious day! My long awaited DSTWO has arived in the mail from Digitopz.com . I recommend them for anyone looking to buy gadgets, thier customer service is superb. Though, it is quite difficult to track packages due to the system they use.


----------



## Arras (Oct 20, 2013)

I finally cleared one of the Taiko diffs on Atama no Taisou  (that shit is hard, trust me...)


----------



## Depravo (Oct 20, 2013)

Completed Assassin's Creed 3 with 100% synchronisation.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 21, 2013)

My girlfriend and I finished our playthrough of Sonic Generations together just about 20 minutes ago. This was my second playthrough, and her first.

I swear, that final boss will never NOT be the worst I've played in any game, period. Seriously, Sonic 06 had a better final boss. It's a real shame, because Sonic Generations is a wonderful game, but leaves an absolutely sour last impression that makes you not want to pick it up again for a long, long time.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 21, 2013)

Finished filling up my box with eevees for wonder trading.  I'm also playing with them and making 'em evolve into the fairy type ones.

As a bonus - I got a shiny Eevee from the breeding program.  That took way too long for me to finally have a legit shiny in a Pokemon game.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 21, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Got to the fifth gym in Pokémon X (everyone seems to have bought Y over here!).
> My friend's already completely through the game since wednesday, but I'm really taking my time exploring (+ had a lot of schoolwork this week).
> Don't really have a really balanced/good team, I just took my favorites and they are good enough to beat the game:
> - Blaziken: my main pokemon
> ...



is Raichu boosted by light ball now?? I knew only Pikachu doubled his attacks.
I had been exploring and still have advanced rather quickly, I have pokemons level 50 now.



astrangeone said:


> Finished filling up my box with eevees for wonder trading. I'm also playing with them and making 'em evolve into the fairy type ones.
> 
> As a bonus - I got a shiny Eevee from the breeding program. That took way too long for me to finally have a legit shiny in a Pokemon game.


 
GIMME SOME EEVEES!!!!!!

I had a good pokemon weekend:
-my main pokemons reached level 50(except Talonflame and Sylveon, had them in the pc for a while)
-have 2 gyms left
-tried super training with Meowstic and everything went smoothly, now she is at a competitive level. need to super train my other pokemons but I wanted to continue the story.
-Azumarill learned Play Rough and kick everyone ass
-now that my pokes when lvl+50 played random matches online and only lose once (like 5 encounter were ridiculous, people with pokemon level 30 or even 10 playing online already??)

now that I'm more or less at a competitive level I'll be leaving my friend code on the Pokemon XY thread to battle.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 21, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> is Raichu boosted by light ball now?? I knew only Pikachu doubled his attacks.
> I had been exploring and still have advanced rather quickly, I have pokemons level 50 now.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just took down the electric gym with badly underleveled Pokemon.  (I know a lot of people who say that they were overleveled, but I tend to be underleveled.)  My pokemon are around 35+.

My team right now:
-Sylveon (tired of people using dragon and I love eeveelutions.)
-Charizard
-Simisage (love grass typings, but hate using venusaur...)
-Meowstic (psychic type rocks!)
-Greninja (special attacker, but need to change his moveset)
-Tyrunt (dragon and rock?  yes please.)

-Meowstic is a pretty good Pokemon!  I have a female one on my team, and her moveset is pretty wicked.

Every one of the team is ev trained (love super training), and have pretty good attacks.  One of my friends is pretty good at fighting in three on three battles.


----------



## ekko25 (Oct 21, 2013)

After over 50 hours, I finished Pokemon X earlier today. It's the first Pokemon game where I didn't just rush through the game with a single over-leveled starter. A significant amount of my playtime came from trading and trying to fill the Pokedex through catching and evolving Pokemon. Once finals are over, I'll be playing again, raising Pokemon and finding the mega evolution stones.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 21, 2013)

On Ju-On : The Grudge : Haunted House Simulator (Wii game)
I FINALLY made it through the second episode (the deserted Hospital). I had spent SO many times previously just wandering around the 3rd floor and having my flashlight batteries run out. Even after that many times through the level, though, the game was still able to startle me in many spots.
I also collected my first 3 scraps of crayon drawing from the game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 23, 2013)

I beat Mega Man Zero today. I've beaten it twice before, but one of those was "easy mode" on the DS collection, and this is my first playthrough of the original GBA version. I'd like to think that the fact that I didn't have QUITE as hard of a time this playthrough is a sign of my greatly improved gaming skills since last year. I remember being extremely unconfident of my skills last year (heck, I even posted a thread about it here), but my confidence has been building little by little along with my skill. Despite I still don't feel very confident in my competitive gaming skills.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 23, 2013)

Two shinies in one day. Awwwww yeaaaah.
Shiny pansear and shiny Charmeleon~


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 26, 2013)

Dominated the Elite Four, N and Gethis on Pokemon White


----------



## nasune (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm nearing the end of Illusion of Gaia (SNES), and beat Soul Blazer (SNES) and Red Alarm (VB). Both SNES games are great, and beating Red Alarm in a single sitting was quite a rush  .


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 27, 2013)

played some Persona 3:FES,Ultimate ninja storm 3 full burst and agarest : generations of war..... didn´t got to anywhere very special...

also: this is , by far,the worst team I ever fought on lol....



Spoiler


----------



## Naridar (Oct 27, 2013)

Completed Zero Escape: Virtue's last reward.

just... damn. If Junpei and Akane won't get their happy ending after Zero Escape 3, I'll bash some heads in at Chunsoft.


----------



## Marinkmus (Oct 27, 2013)

I beat Metroid Zero Mission and beat Kraid in Super Metroid, I'm so proud for beating Zero Mission.
Oh and I beat Zero Mission in a single playthrough, I only died like 2 times.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 27, 2013)

Got to the 4th stage in Touhou 7 on the Lunatic difficulty for the first time today


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 28, 2013)

Beat the elite four on Pokemon Y. the end was refreshing and emotional but I'm a hard guy and didn't shed a single tear(*sniff* I swear).
in general the battles weren't that tough as you may expect, still had to use many revives, hyperpotions and some full restores after the battles, the thing is I contained myself from use my secret weapon Azumarill because was over leveled and wanted a fair fight.
I have consolidated a team, still looking and training some other pokemons to succeed some of them.
-Goodra. love how adorable look in comparison of the strength it has, as he is pure dragon and has an herculean sp defence can resist ice beams quite well. I'll be looking for a hidden ability Goodra, hydratation isn't working well outside of a rain team. not my top priority though.
-Azumarill. my beloved Azumarill kick everyone ass that don't resist her attacks. Looking a shiny one but is very difficult find a shiny and with the right ability, better look for another one to test builds instead of a shiny one.
-Meowstic. love her, she is fast and can hit kinda hard, lacks on everything else but is so adorable that I'm reluctant of let her go.
-Delphox. my starter pokemon, how not to like her??. thinking on breeding and evolve it up to Braixen and slap her an evolite, but doesn't convince me to play competitively.
-Ninetales. always loved Ninetales since gen 1. I'm training a modest Ninetales with drought that found on friend safari that will succeed her, too bad you can't use the pokeradar on the safari.
-Flygon. is my 2nd favorite dragon pokemon(1st one being Altaria), he is fast and throw earthquakes like there is no tomorrow.
-Sylveon. A FEMALE ONE, I got her as Eevee from a japanese player on wonder trade, has modest nature and good IV's.
-Talonflame. more a future project than anything as the one I have ATM has a bad stat distribution and I have japanese flitchling with gale wings waiting to be trained.

I'm looking for a few other pokemons like Mareep, Petilil, Cottone, Togepi and a good Absol to use with the megastone now that I got it.
also need to breed more Eevee's to complete the Eeveedex, but need an Eevee with anticipation for the hidden abilities first, without counting that is hard get females.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2013)

I just beat Metroid: Zero Mission on hard mode, with 100% completion in roughly 4:44, and without a guide. I'm pretty freaking proud of myself, and consider the game "mastered" on my backloggery.


----------



## Arras (Oct 31, 2013)

http://osu.ppy.sh/ss/1071296
I FINALLY beat this, with an A even. I've had this map for months and never managed to clear it. It doesn't help that it's almost 10 minutes long, lol.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2013)

Started The Walking Dead, finally! Heard so much of it, great stuff indeed :o

Congratulations Arras, well done!


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 31, 2013)

Arras said:


> http://osu.ppy.sh/ss/1071296
> I FINALLY beat this, with an A even. I've had this map for months and never managed to clear it. It doesn't help that it's almost 10 minutes long, lol.


 
holy shit o_o!
i can´t even reach 5 minutes without rage quitting....


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 2, 2013)

defeated the Justice and Chariot(the tank and the turret) Full moon Shadows on Persona 3:FES.
also , defeated the Justice,Chariot,Hermit, Fortune and Strenght Full moon Shadows on Margaret´s rematches, in Persona 3ortable.

edit:damn, double post....


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 3, 2013)

I got through the first 5 levels of The Conduit and got to the first checkpoint in the sixth.

I do kinda wonder how the real floor plan in these official government buildings compares to the game maps.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 4, 2013)

Bought Hotel Dusk: Room 215, Pokémon Gold with working battery, Golden Sun (GBA) and Dragonball Z: Legendary Warriors (GBC) at a 2ndhand gaming store.
Been looking for Hotel Dusk and Golden Sun for ages!
The loose GB, GBC and GBA cartridges they sold where in a big cartboard box so you really had to dig for them.
I spend 2 hours going through them...


----------



## xThrice (Nov 4, 2013)

I ve spent 2 hours on a strategy china era browser game and now i am rage quitting since it seems to be a pay2progress game as all browser games are duh.
To do list:
Start playing Persona 3 FES once again on my ps2 emulator :C


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 4, 2013)

finally completed the Persona Compedium on Persona 4 The Golden! took me months.....
also, check the Battle theme!:


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 6, 2013)

Resumed Rayman Legends and beat the water world(can't remember the exact name). I love how they worked the formula of Origins to make it look more dark like the first two Rayman games.
I've been working on breeding on Pokemon Y, got my 3 obligatory female Eevee for Vaporeon, Leafeon and Glaceon, but I'm still looking for a hidden ability Eevee for Espeon and Flareon.
EV training with hordes is fast as hell: Weepinbell(2 atk EV) + macho brace(x2) + pokerus(x2) + horde(x5) = 40 attack EVs
fight 7 hordes and you maxed the attack EVs and without worrying about loosing EV points as now the maximum amount of EV a stat can have is capped to 252.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 6, 2013)

I got through another 2 levels on The Conduit (Pentagon and the 2nd subway run) and then officially found out what I had supected for a while about the origins of the two groups I've been fighting against.

It's also interesting that the subway enemies were considerably more difficult this time around, missing the explosion knocking me down and all the tutorial radio contact  (he was actually rather quiet to tell the truth) It makes sense, of course, but the incongruency made me kinda suspect I hadn't really reached the same point again DESPITE all the similarities.

Also, I entered the portal this time with two drudge weapons (and with two human weapons last time IIRC) can someone explain to me how the heck I ended up coming out the other side with a crappy Trust weapon when there wasn't a single one in the subway either time around? 


In other news, I got past the 3rd episode in Jo-On, The grudge : Haunted House simulator. Apparently I had been constantly dieing just before the end because I didn't quite understand what that stupid forward arrow wanted me to do (it hadn't appeared before.)


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2013)

Been too fascinated watching my daughter play with her reflection in an unbreakable mirror to do any gaming all day, but today is pay day so now the bills are dealt with and she's taking a nap I can go buy some shiny shit while mummy tags in to take care of her for an hour or so. Might see if I can free up some hard drive space and download Tokyo Jungle. Aside from that my only recent gaming achievement was beating Aumann Anubis in the hidden bonus battle on ZOE 2nd Runner HD. Tricky little bastard, that one. Always got him down to 1HP then got killed, finally beat him a couple of days ago.

EDIT UPDATE: Managed to get hold of some basic materials so I had a little play around with Freya's mobile and it now has a chocobo shaped mirror on it. I made the mobile for her months ago and being the troll that I am it had a little wooden chocobo on it but now I've put mirrors on it. She's fascinated with it, so as sad as it seems, it's an achievement in my book.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 7, 2013)

Finished Serious Sam 2 (okay, easy mode. big deal...). And though I'm level 28 in borderlands 2, I'm quitting that game. Reason? That fucking "where angels fear to thread" mission. There's some badass constructor up on thousand cuts that pretty much instant kills you on sight. After quite some effort I beat him and get to the bunker. Since I've collected some stuff, I decided to travel back to the nearest place where I can sell all my loot. Did that...and found out I can't travel back to the bunker. Result: add AN EXTRA DOZEN OR SO OF DEATHS AND BACKTRACKING because all the enemies are back.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know if this is technically gaming, but Dolphin runs well.


Spoiler



*Stock*
*OC*​










I have officially achieved YOLO speed!


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 7, 2013)

started playing persona 2 : Eternal Punishment on the psp and Shin Megami Tensei III:Nocturne.


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2013)

Today I had my first hands-on experience with a WiiU and tried the Donkey Kong Crash Course game. It took me about two tries, a total of five minutes before I cleared the first stage. Then I tried the second one... The farthest I got (I had about 20 mins) was to Area 8, I think. IIRC I had to do some weird backflip or something.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 8, 2013)

Yesterday I started Dragon's Dogma Loli Dark Arisen
and with a character creator that let you do little girls, of course my arisen is a loli(yes, I'm a lolicon bastard )
started playing late, did some missions on the first town, get to the pawn camp only to look my clock and see that where the 3:00 AM and I was "Shit is late and I need to work tomorrow!!!!". hopefully is friday and I have been busy on my work to no fall asleep.
on Pokemon I'm still making eggs, I wont quit until I got my shiny .

Today I needed to go out on my work and stopped on a gaming store to visit a friend that works there and on the store there is a exposition Wii U that was running Super Luigi U and played a little of world 2 and shit is difficult or I have my Mario skills very rusty. Luigi plays as a permanent super cape and if is very helpful most of the time, I'm not used to that and lost some lives for that, but overall a excellent platformer as all the Mario games. and I like more the style of platforming that the new Rayman games acquired, feels like the old Donkey Kong Country games on the snes.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 8, 2013)

Completed Bioshock 2 (PC) again all in 1 day re-obtaining Achievements I used to have on GFWL


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 9, 2013)

Finished Hotel Dusk: Room 215 which I finaly found in a 2ndhand shop last week.
Played it before 2-3 years back, but forgot the details of the story.
Really like the style and feel of the game.

Now on to the sequel Last Window!
Really curious how the story will turn out!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 11, 2013)

Finished BioShock 2: Minerva’s Den on Steam, all in all a forgettable experience


----------



## YayMii (Nov 11, 2013)

This happened on Saturday, but still noteworthy. Not going in the "things you recently bought" thread since they're not really purchases
Took advantage of a really amazing trade-in deal at FutureShop today and traded in 2 old games (MAG, online-only PS3 game that's getting its servers shut down soon; and my extra copy of PGR3) for Call of Duty Ghosts and Assassin's Creed 4. Almost like getting the games for free.
The line was massive (I'm talking hundreds of people at each and every FS/Best Buy across the country), so they ran out of AC4 before we got there. We ended up getting 2 copies of CoD, and trading one of them for AC4 at EB Games (it's insane how they would still only return $30 for a new sealed copy of a game).

I still don't know why this promotion even was a thing. It's gotta be a publicity stunt. There's absolutely no way they'd be making money from giving away just-released games for practically free.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2013)

after many eggs I got at least a modest female Eevee with anticipation for magic bounce Espeon and a bold female Eevee also with HA for hydration Vaporeon. I would have preferred a shiny pink Vaporeon, but I didn't want to push my luck since is horrible.
I think I discovered something new from my Eevee hatching, I had in the daycare a male Sylveon with cute charm and an female Eevee with anticipation and every single egg that hatched from that couple was male, I know Eevee's have a gender ratio of 1/8 but after a full box I at least would be having one female, after a couple eggs more I noticed that and replaced the Sylveon with one of the many Eevee's and then after 2 eggs more I got a female.
so although I didn't found anything about cute charm effecting breeding on early games, looks like now makes a 100% chance of getting eggs with the gender of the parent with cute charm, very helpfull for Eevee and other species with a similar gender ratio, still I need to test with my female Sylveon to see of that's truth or I have very bad luck with breeding.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 13, 2013)

I got through the whole Wii Fluidity demo.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 18, 2013)

got past ginza underground pass on Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne, this games is hard as hell......


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 19, 2013)

I finished the 4th and, apparently, final episode (the Mannequin warehouse) in the Ju-On, The Grudge : Haunted House Simulator game. I really was hoping for more episodes ... but oh well. On the other hand, just I felt when the actual ghosts were losing their touch or I was just getting used to their methods ... all those Mannequins standing around really added a nice touch, gave me chills.

Anyway, I then went back and started looking for those missing collectable shreds of paper in each episode and found one more (my first one in the first episode)


----------



## Ace (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm finally on the fifth sector in FTL in easy mode. For the first time.

*SHIT'S HARD SON. *


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been lazy with my games lately, but still accomplished some things.
on Borderlands 2 finally reached level 50(playing on vault hunter mode) with Maya while playing Torgue DLC, so I got some neat explosive loot and the necessary experience to level up.
bought a KerBlaster on a Torgue vending machine and hell, this shit makes more than just explode!!!!! explode twice!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
also got a nice variation of the Moxxi Kitten, a electric one to make a good collection of elementary weapons, my standard weapons now are:
-explosive gun for neutral damage. but now got replaced with the KerBlaster
-a variation of the Provocateur(fire Maliwan SMG). until I go tip Moxxi again for the Good Touch.
-Miss Moxxi Bad Touch. a very good corrosive Maliwan SMG, like it.
-electric Dahl Spiker. now got replaced with a electric variation of the Moxxi Kitten with +50% melee damage.
also have under my sleeve a Twin Dahlminator(prefix Twin imply that shots 2 bullets at once) that I use against those motherfucking supervisors or other enemies that move fast or are far away. thanks homing bullets!!
now that I'm powered I'll return to the main story again.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 20, 2013)

Got someone on Call of Duty to self-reflect when I killed him. This was literally the first time I've ever heard someone admitting their own mistake on mic instead of just raging.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 20, 2013)

YayMii said:


> Got someone on Call of Duty to self-reflect when I killed him. This was literally the first time I've ever heard someone admitting their own mistake on mic instead of just raging.


 
For achieving the impossible I hereby dub you King of the Universe.

As for me, I've been taking care of Freya for most of the day so my achievements were limited to guidance only. The lady of the house is working her way through the Mass Effect Trilogy on her 'ultimate bitch' renegade femshep run but she keeps getting stuck so I've been helping her through some of the tougher spots. Aside from that my only gaming activity for the day was watching the entirety of the Game Grumps Mario 3 run. Tomorrow is pay day though and my budget is looking better than normal, so I might invest in some new gaming shiny thing for myself for once. The last few pay days I've ignored gaming in favour of getting new clothes or paying bills but neither applies this time so...yeah, probably Assassin's Creed 4 and Tokyo Jungle.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 20, 2013)

5% through Red Faction, 1 achievement.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 20, 2013)

I beat half life 2 and episode 1 and 2 today (okay, the latter one...the previous ones some days ago). It's pretty good. And I can see why the fanbase wants episode 3 or half life 3 so badly.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 22, 2013)

I got another 5 post-Bowser stars in Mario Galaxy 2 bringing me up to a grand total of 119 (one more before I can start working on the green ones). I must say I'm very pleased with the level of difficulty and extra content this game still has.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 22, 2013)

I beat The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (GameCube) for the second time today. This is kind of a big deal to me because, after my initial playthrough four years ago, I just couldn't play it again for some reason. I really don't know why. Perhaps because the game has a slow start, perhaps the "3edgy5me" style turned me off, who knows? I had restarted multiple playthroughs throughout the year, but gave up early in all of them until now. Throughout the playthrough, the game and its presentation really grew on me though, so now I actually really like it much more than before.

I also beat The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (GBA) for the third time today (that's right, two Zeldas beaten in the same day!). This one was an especially big deal for me because I beat it 100% with no deaths*, including Palace of the Four Sword (but excluding the riddle quest, since I have literally no way to do it without enough Four Swords medallions). This is compared to 69 deaths (seriously, that was the number) in my first playthrough, and my many other deaths in 2D Zelda games in general. Considering I didn't start really playing 2D Zelda until last year, I must say I'm rather happy with how fast I improved.

And tomorrow, I get to play A Link Between Worlds! I couldn't be happier. 

*Note: This was a true death run: No "rage quit" cheats were used to escape a point added to the death count.


----------



## nasune (Nov 22, 2013)

Just beat A Link Between Worlds, and I have to say, it's a great game. Some of those dungeons were great, if a bit short. And, somehow, it turned into a no death run. I have no idea how that happened.


Spoiler











Next bit contains spoilers for the ending, don't read it unless you've either finished the game, or don't care:


Spoiler



The ending actually suprised me somewhat, not that Hilda was involved in the plot, I pretty much guessed that form the start, but the (true) identity of Ravio was unexpected  .


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 22, 2013)

Started playing through Metroid : Other M on hard mode now. Got through to when I first enter Sector 1.
Not sure if it's the hard difficulty setting itself of just the lack of weapons but I'm feeling really weak here. I've had to use concentration a lot more often than I remember doing last time. Also, not sure if no power ups is just part of the deal with the hard difficulty or if they'll just start showing up later on but having just gone through and 100%'d everything, I thought I'd quickly grab some of the stuff I remembered ... but it's just not there


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 22, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Started playing through Metroid : Other M on hard mode now. Got through to when I first enter Sector 1.
> Not sure if it's the hard difficulty setting itself of just the lack of weapons but I'm feeling really weak here. I've had to use concentration a lot more often than I remember doing last time. Also, not sure if no power ups is just part of the deal with the hard difficulty or if they'll just start showing up later on but having just gone through and 100%'d everything, I thought I'd quickly grab some of the stuff I remembered ... but it's just not there


Wait, this game has a hard mode? I don't recall unlocking one upon beating the game.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 22, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wait, this game has a hard mode? I don't recall unlocking one upon beating the game.


You have to 100% it going back and getting all the items.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 22, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> You have to 100% it going back and getting all the items.


That's... Seriously annoying. In other Metroid games (Zero Mission, Prime trilogy), you just have to beat it to unlock hard mode. When I first play a Metroid game, I just beat it normally the first time, and then save 100% runs for hard mode. But why would I want to do that all over again if I've already 100%'d it? >


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 22, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's... Seriously annoying. In other Metroid games (Zero Mission, Prime trilogy), you just have to beat it to unlock hard mode. When I first play a Metroid game, I just beat it normally the first time, and then save 100% runs for hard mode. But why would I want to do that all over again if I've already 100%'d it? >


Actually, I just looked it up


			
				IGN said:
			
		

> *Hard Mode*
> 
> Complete the game with all items (100%) to unlock Hard Mode. There are no Power-Ups to collect in Hard Mode and you will take slightly more damage.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/cheats/games/metroid-other-m-wii-14354733


 
So this hard mode is going to be INSANE (and you can't save collection all the items for hard mode, apparently, because there are NONE)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 22, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Actually, I just looked it up
> 
> 
> So this hard mode is going to be INSANE (and you can't save collection all the items for hard mode, apparently, because there are NONE)


Oh, well that makes sense, then. Damn, I want to try that!


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 22, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> got past ginza underground pass on Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne, this games is hard as hell......


 
how is SMT III?  I've been playing the first SMT game for the first time lately and I'm deciding if I want to continue with the series.  The random encounter rate can be really frustrating at times when trying to explore the not-easy-to-explore buildings. I don't think I'd be able to take it if I didn't have a game speedup function mapped to the controller.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> how is SMT III? I've been playing the first SMT game for the first time lately and I'm deciding if I want to continue with the series. The random encounter rate can be really frustrating at times when trying to explore the not-easy-to-explore buildings. I don't think I'd be able to take it if I didn't have a game speedup function mapped to the controller.


 
it´s really hard to wander far from Restore points without medicines,the bosses are way easier than normal enemies packs(sometimes even 8 enemies) :http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/HardLevelsEasyBosses
there´s more action though, at any dialogue, you can hold triangle(Y for the XBOX joystick) to fast forward it, but the story is quite good.
Ginza underground pass is around level 15 and its huge as F***.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 23, 2013)

Started Zelda albw, so far I've played until you get the master sword. think I'm going to string this out. Defiantly don't want to give any spoilers, master sword should be a given.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 23, 2013)

Received my defected Sega Master System in the mail today, only symptom was no power on boot. I had decided I better go ahead and order a 5+ Voltage Regulator just in case. Well I received both the system and the part today. And like the description said no power on boot. First I checked the Power Switch and AC jacks, both was fine. Then checked the input and output on the voltage regulator, I was getting input but no output. So I was right voltage regulator was bad. Replaced It and now i have a good working Master System. yay



Spoiler: Pics









After replacing the VR




Success


----------



## nasune (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, I couldn't resist. I dove back into ALBW, and managed to do this:


Spoiler











(These are end screen spoilers, nothing bad though)
I'm actually quite proud of this accomplishment  (haven't seen anything 'extra' though, but then again, I'm still missing 5 heart containers, the Pegasus boots and a couple of upgrades).


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 24, 2013)

I defeated Bonetail in Paper Mario RPG. That beast has 200 fucking heart points. Now I just need to find 11 more star pieces and the horsetails...

Edit: found all the star pieces and got the rest of the badges from Merlee's brother  and I also found the horsetails... in Petal Meadows... I still need four more badges; I've got 81/85. I also need to figure out how to get to level 40...


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 25, 2013)

Got that last normal star in Super Mario Galaxy 2, beat Bowser again and then proceeded to get another 7 green stars (re-completing 2 galaxies)

I also finished the 2nd-to-last (?) level in The Conduit finding MORE secrets about the alien origins of the aliens  . I admit I never really expected what I found.



Spoiler: semi-spoiler



Never seeing a face for Prometheus did make me assume he was possibly a computer or something. I was right that he wasn't human but not exactly ... in this way. I also had the idea throughout the game that the Trust was either allied with real aliens or just creating false aliens. Upon starting this level it seemed all too obvious which one that was. It just never occurred to me exactly what they were basing them off of genetically. Surpise, surprise.


I had started from my last checkpoint where I had barely gotten with NO ammo and 5 grenades to my name. It took me MANY tries charging into the containment center, jumping like a rabbit before I could find some ammo and a good defensive position.

Now, starting the last (?) level they again started me with the same two crappy weapons they started me with on the last level and the elevator door opens presenting me with several enemies and little cover which didn't go over very well ... but I'll figure that out next time.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 25, 2013)

Beat Zelda albw today, with a playtime of 16:46 killed 7 times, still have plenty to get. may still go ahead and start hero mode though.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 26, 2013)

I got to level 100 in osu! 
happened on Saturday, but still


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

YayMii said:


> I got to level 100 in osu!
> happened on Saturday, but still


 
So what level are you on now, then? 103? 130?


----------



## YayMii (Nov 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> So what level are you on now, then? 103? 130?


I got to Level 99 in July  I wouldn't level that fast...


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 26, 2013)

YayMii said:


> I got to level 100 in osu!
> happened on Saturday, but still


 
Congrats.... i´m still at level 11;;;;;


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 26, 2013)

I beat Mega Man 2 on the WiiU. I used save states, but I actually didn't need them. Only reason why I used them was so I didn't have to do the password thing.

I'm at Dr. Robotniks (HIS NAME ISN'T EGGMAN!) secret base in Sonic 4 episode 1, and I have to say this game is really testing my patience. It doesn't feel right. Just a quick summary of how I feel about it so far:

- When you're moving forward and you jump and you let go of forward, you don't have momentum and keep going, you stop dead where you let go, and it throws me off.
- The level design is pretty bad. There's countless pits. Or in this level that I'm stuck on, I jump on these moving platforms that rise up pretty fast (think of the little pistons in Metropolis Zone in Sonic 2), and there's spikes right at the top where I'll get hit no matter what. 
- The enemy placement is a big gripe of mine. So many times I'll be going forward, and I get shot up straight into an enemy at fast speeds that I don't have a chance to react. It just seems like a cheap tactic to make the game seem harder. But in doing so makes the game less fun.

Also, the music is complete shit.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I beat Mega Man 2 on the WiiU. I used save states, but I actually didn't need them. Only reason why I used them was so I didn't have to do the password thing.
> 
> I'm at Dr. Robotniks (HIS NAME ISN'T EGGMAN!) secret base in Sonic 4 episode 1, and I have to say this game is really testing my patience. It doesn't feel right. Just a quick summary of how I feel about it so far:
> 
> ...


 
Really? Well is body looks like an egg and his head is a smaller version of the body. Robotniks are just his evil minions that Sonic races through. (see the Sonic fan film) So then:

- F this jumping
- F this level design
- F these enemies a la Secret Rings/Black Knight

Also music, y u not good?!?  I'd love to play this game; sounds right up my alley of awful games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Really? Well is body looks like an egg and his head is a smaller version of the body. Robotniks are just his evil minions that Sonic races through. (see the Sonic fan film) So then:
> 
> - F this jumping
> - F this level design
> ...


 

His name is Dr. Robotnik. Sega can call it whatever they want, but his real name is Dr. Robotnik. That's like saying that Mario's name isn't Mario, instead it's just Jumpman. So yeah, brb while I go play Super Jumpman Galaxy 2.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> His name is Dr. Robotnik. Sega can call it whatever they want, but his real name is Dr. Robotnik. That's like saying that Mario's name isn't Mario, instead it's just Jumpman. So yeah, brb while I go play Super Jumpman Galaxy 2.


 
Actually I got the Jumpman badge... Eggman must be a nickname... kthx


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Actually I got the Jumpman badge... Eggman must be a nickname... kthx


 
His full name is Doctor Ivo Robotnik as far as I remember. IDK when they started calling it Eggman, but the first time I heard that was on the Sonic X cartoon or maybe Sonic Heroes, I was a little far from Sonic for some time. apparently they slapped the nickname along with his new image.

Picked up my Vita again and played Hotline Miami, excellent game. does a good job with the music and setting that give you a sensation of disorientation that the protagonist has. one thing is that I needed to start over because when I started the game the first time I had no internet when I was and the game NEEDS to be connected to PSN to create a save compatible with cross-save that way or you simply cannot use that function. beat the game but have to finish part five again.
also got Castlevania SotN some time ago and explored quite a lot but IDK where I need to go, I know I need the jump boots or the bat transformation but can't remember where they were.
and so I continued with Muramasa after like a month of more of no playing, I had a save just before the Chimera boss, beat it rather easily and continued until the heaven and saved before the boss, Raijin it was IIRC. love the music of the heaven area. put the Vita on my bag so I have it now, plan on defeat Raijin on my lunch.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> His name is Dr. Robotnik. Sega can call it whatever they want, but his real name is Dr. Robotnik. That's like saying that Mario's name isn't Mario, instead it's just Jumpman. So yeah, brb while I go play Super Jumpman Galaxy 2.


His name was ALWAYS Dr. Eggman in Japan. Robotnik was his name only in English I believe, and that changed in Sonic Adventure 2 to reflect his Japanese name.

So yes, his "true" name is Dr.Eggman and always has been, except in certain languages.


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 26, 2013)

I played about 23 NES, 3 PS1 and 5 Gamecube games


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 26, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> His name was ALWAYS Dr. Eggman in Japan. Robotnik was his name only in English I believe, and that changed in Sonic Adventure 2 to reflect his Japanese name.
> 
> So yes, his "true" name is Dr.Eggman and always has been, except in certain languages.


 
That sounds... logical.


Zeliga said:


> I played about 23 NES, 3 PS1 and 5 Gamecube games


Completed them too, I hope.


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Completed them too, I hope.


 
I did finish them and nes games take about 3-7 hours to finish :3


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 26, 2013)

Zeliga said:


> I did finish them and nes games take about 3-7 hours to finish :3


Bravo, care to list some of the ones you've completed. I'll list the ones I've beat\completed. I tend to play mostly space shooters on the nes. Most of which I've never finished or completed.

Here is the list of Nes games I've beaten at some point.
Ultima: Exodus
Mario 1-3
Zelda 1-2
Metroid 1
Pinbot
Jackal


----------



## Arras (Nov 26, 2013)

YayMii said:


> I got to Level 99 in July  I wouldn't level that fast...


Not to mention that 101 requires an insane amount of points from what I've heard 

As for me, I finally managed to clear this on Hard:
http://osu.ppy.sh/b/254329&m=3
Mania is tough.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 27, 2013)

Got 100% completion on LEGO Lord of the Rings (PC version). Yeah, I'm like that.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 27, 2013)

Got another 6 green stars in Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 27, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Got another 6 green stars in Mario Galaxy 2


 
Hmm, I still need to go back and get the last green star.  Completely forgot about that.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 28, 2013)

Completed Zelda: link between worlds on Hero Mode just now,with all hearts collected, killed 22 times. Yea I got slaughtered alot at the beginning. Still haven't collected all the Maiamai yet but I plan too.

Pictures may contain spoilers


Spoiler: Ending Pics

















[/spoilers]


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 28, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Got 100% completion on LEGO Lord of the Rings (PC version). Yeah, I'm like that.


 
I've got to start that game; It's at 5% I think. It's on the Wii too.  And I'll complete it too, unless there's some sort of glitch that renders it unfinishable.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 28, 2013)

finished Momohime story on Muramasa Rebirth, after having beaten the game before on Wii it doesn't seemed that hard, still pretty hard though, but I was prepared with plenty heal items and grindstones. I'm not gonna start Kisuke story yet, I have other plans for my time now.
seeing how everyone is enjoying A Link Between Worlds I grabbed an old save I had of A Link to the Past to finish it once and for all, every time I plan to play it I leave it for a day or two and when I return my save disappear magically or something like that. this time I'm serious  and installed snes9x euphoria(the first thing I found searching on my PSP download folder) on my PSPgo to play everywhere, even while doing number two at the bathroom . and found a save conveniently saved just before the moon pearl, got to the temple and got the moon pearl and after many falls defeated the motherfucking boss(fucking hate that guy) and went to the forest to grab the master sword and went to bed because was too late to continue playing and ruined my anime watching night because of that.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 29, 2013)

A friend got me Fairy Bloom Freesia during the Steam sale  I've played up to the first boss, and got my ass kicked. Twice. 

But the game's a lot more fun than I thought it was going to be, although the difficulty curve is a bit too sudden IMO (I got past the first few stages easily by kinda just spamming, but that didn't do anything at all to the boss).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 29, 2013)

MY COPY OF PROJECT DIVA f ARRIVED YESTERDAY!!!!!1!1!1!!!1! 
one month late, but arrived at least.
played a bit of Zelda A Link to the Past(blame Miku for not let me play more) and deated Aghanim and after some exploration got to the 1st dark world temple, I remembered a little what I needed to do to get inside but once I was in was another story. got the map, compass and even the big key, but still need to figure out how to get the hammer .
also grabbed Bunny must die on the Steam sale, but I'm still waiting for discount on Borderlands 2 season 2 DLC.
and today is the arrival of the PS4 where I live, unfortunately I cannot go(damn work), but my father has a shorter working day today and will go in my place.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 29, 2013)

Found a copy of Folklore for PS3 in CEX. I know it doesn't sound like an achievement but it's pretty rare around here.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 30, 2013)

Today I went outside. I went places. I hung out with friends. We cooked and had fun and took walks. I accomplished nothing in gaming today.

Please do understand, this is a serious accomplishment for me: Not playing games.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Today I went outside. I went places. I hung out with friends. We cooked and had fun and took walks. I accomplished nothing in gaming today.
> 
> Please do understand, this is a serious accomplishment for me: Not playing games.


 

Wow, I don't remember a day without playing games :o


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 30, 2013)

Weeaboo inside



Spoiler


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 1, 2013)

I got through the first pass of sector 1 and 3 and got into sector 2 on my hard difficulty playthrough of Metroid Prime: Other M.

I definitely find myself relying on concentration a lot more this time around and enemies I used to consider easy enough I now blast with missiles from far away just to be safe.  but I'm getting through it little by little.

One enemy in particular, though (that pair of giant plasma spitting worms) I remember it taking FOREVER the last time I played through this but after countless times dieing this time with my old strategy (just pounding them repeatedly with missiles) I FINALLY figured out that they should have been MUCH easier to defeat had I gone about it in the right way.  live and learn I gues


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 1, 2013)

I just finished antichamber. That game is like 2001: A space Oddyssey, but a game instead of a movie book. Had to use some guides at times, but still...one of the best (if not THE best) puzzler I've ever played.


EDIT: also...this is about the only game where I've actually questioned my own sanity. And that's something horror games have yet to pull off on me...


----------



## Narayan (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's much of an achievement but, in Mirror's Edge, when climbing the Atrium after you cross the balance beam instead of jumping from the left part of the bar to the ledge or scaffholding or something(idk what that metal thing is called), I went down to the circular path and to the other side and did a wallrun and jump to it. 
I repeated it a lot of times before i got to jump to it because i couldn't jump high enough to reach it at first.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 2, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Weeaboo inside
> 
> *Project Diva screens*


 
emulator screens.... I smell some kind cheat or a really busy weekend doing every song 7384729794249 times until perfect.
some songs are insane, how are you supposed to press the buttons that fast??

BOUGHT PS4!!!!!
the gamepad is very comfortable, a friend say that feels similar to X360 controller, I haven't used a X360 controller that much so I can't tell.
also bought Killzone Shadow Fall as my first game, looks fantastic and awesome and beautiful.
also have Resogun and Contrast thanks to PS+
Resogun looks marvelous and the gameplay is very classic, the particles effects are incredible and the game is hard.
I haven't played Contrast yet so I can't say anything.
downloaded the demo of Trine 2 complete story and looks beautiful and the magic, bow and shield can be used with the touchpad, I'm thinking on buying it even when I already have it on PS3 through gamesharing. but I haven't play it, so it could be a good excuse.
tested local remoteplay and works flawlessly, fuck Wii U tabletpad and off-TV play, I have PS4 and PSVita. works with all the titles I have, still need to test 2nd screen but don't have any game the use it, the playroom use it but I don't have the camera.
one thing that bothered me is that you can't pause downloads and also don't auto-pause when you start streaming, so you need to watch-out if you don't have a fast enough internet connection.


----------



## Arras (Dec 2, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> emulator screens.... I smell some kind cheat or a really busy weekend doing every song 7384729794249 times until perfect.
> some songs are insane, how are you supposed to press the buttons that fast??
> 
> BOUGHT PS4!!!!!
> ...


The game is actually not that hard. I have a perfect on about 70% of the Insane songs on extend. It's certainly easy compared to some of the maps you'll find in osu o.O


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 2, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> emulator screens.... I smell some kind cheat or a really busy weekend doing every song 7384729794249 times until perfect.
> some songs are insane, how are you supposed to press the buttons that fast??


 

Gamerz dun cheat, trust me, I know him.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 2, 2013)

Found the last few upgrades in my newly downloaded PSN version of Sonic Adventure 2, upped the stats on my dark dragon chao, put more time into the surprisingly difficult Folklore, cleared a couple more Deadly Descents in SSX, but aside from that not much lately, been busy with the baby since the other half is ill


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 2, 2013)

beat wonderful 101 18 hours all stages on normal difficulty


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 2, 2013)

reached aridea or aridia... i dunno. on Dragon Quest VI, the boss battle after the town took me 3 hours of heavy grinding just to learn kabuff ans sizzle....


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 2, 2013)

Got another 30 more green stars in Mario Galaxy 2 re-completing 9 galaxies in the process. Had to leave a couple of them where I found them for now because I have absolutely NO idea how to reach them. I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually, though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 3, 2013)

My girlfriend and I beat Halo Anniversary for the first time on Sunday. Overall it was a really fun experience (I hadn't replayed Halo 1 in years). But good grief, I don't remember that "destroy the fusion reactors" mission being so broken. I swear, it didn't matter how perfectly timed or aimed my shots were, both grenades and rockets kept bouncing off the vents. It was a total crap shot as to whether they actually went in.

That part of the level alone took us well over an hour, and I don't remember ever wanting to break a controller so badly. I've always prided myself on keeping my cool and not throwing things when I play games, but I definitely threw my controller across the room twice during this particular incident.

Anyway, I think we're going to take a little break from shooters. We replaced Halo with Lollipop Chainsaw on our queue of games, and we're having a blast so far (even though we lost all our save data on the first level because we didn't understand how the save system worked). After that, we'll probably play either Halo 2 or Gears of War.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 3, 2013)

defeated the second dark world dungeon on Zelda A Link to the Past on my lunch break. wasn't hard but still managed to "kill" me once, thanks fairies for reviving me.
also couldn't resist the temptation and bought a $50 eshop card and acquired Senran Kagura Burst, and with the remaining dollars bought Cave Story and Attack of the Friday Monsters.
anyone knows the date of Shantae Pirate's curse?? I only see a trailer on the eshop and doesn't have a clear date. I want it NAO!!1!!!!11!!!1!!1!!!1!


----------



## YayMii (Dec 3, 2013)

Spoiler: Got a #2 global rank on a song on osu!



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






My first time getting this close to #1 on a song  I could probably take #1 if I dedicated an hour or two of constant retrying to boost my accuracy.
only got it because this song's unpopular *hides*


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 4, 2013)

I beat the Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds today, completely blind with 100% completion (excluding Streetpass achievements) and no deaths (excluding Streetpass battles).

This is the first time I've ever beaten a Zelda game completely blind (no cheats, guides, or story spoilers). I didn't use the hint glasses either. This is an incredible accomplishment for me, because Zelda has my favorite game series of all time, but this is the first time I truly played it the way it was meant to be played: A huge open world to explore and see with your own eyes first, and only your wits to help you get through. Granted, this is far from the hardest Zelda game (I only had two or three close calls with death), but it still makes me proud and gives me that much more confident in myself as a gamer. From now on, this is how I play every future Zelda game that comes out.

Anyway, Hero mode is on my list next (though I don't have much hope of that being a zero-death run, I'll certainly try), but I might postpone it a bit. My New Year's Resolution of beating every canon Zelda game that I haven't yet is still in effect, and I have less than a month to beat Zelda II (GROAN) and Four Swords Adventures.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 4, 2013)

Watched a youtube vid to learn about stat influence in the Sonic Adventure 2 chao garden (until now I was just winging it). Still not sure why my phoenix chao went hero type when he'd been raised equally by hero and dark characters, but whatever, h looks ok as a hero type. Gunning to recreate the chao I had on the Gamecube version back in the day.

And since it's gone midnight, today is payday, so I might just treat myself to the Battle DLC to get back Chao Karate.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 4, 2013)

I replayed LEGO City till I get my 2 games, currently at the undercover part.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 5, 2013)

Beat DKC 1 for the Snes today on vwii. Been thinking about playing through all DKC's for the snes I'll be playing the rest on the actual Snes, I just happen to not own the Original DKC1.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 6, 2013)

Beaten Kotori and Ryogo's story paths in Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal Gekitotsu Duel Carnival, I'll beat Yuma's as well by the time I want to hit the hay.


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 6, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> I beat Secret of Mana...for about the 10th time.


oh...the grinding....and leveling up magic in the inn...good times!


----------



## ilman (Dec 6, 2013)

YayMii said:


> Spoiler: Got a #2 global rank on a song on osu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, good job. The best I've had on a song at difficulty Hard or above is 76 place.  
Today I fired up the League since around the begginning of October and I was immediately reminded that I asked a friend to buy me a Mystery Gift... After I opened it, I screamed out of joy (for those not playing LoL, Pulsefire Ezreal is one of the most expensive available skins out there). Then I won 2 games on Classic and 1 on ARAM. Today was a good day.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 6, 2013)

forgot of updating yesterday, but beat dark world dungeon 3, 4 and 5 on Zelda A Link to the Past.
dungeon 3 has really easy and breezed through it, was like if I know what to do, got the firerod and got to punch the boss on the face. the boss of that dungeon was the only problem, too many hazards.
after that I ran directly to dungeon 4 and with a little of difficulty got the boss to show up. the dungeon layout wasn't that complicated but still puzzling and after many turns realized that I forgot to throw a bomb on a floor to finally make the boss appear. the boss itself wasn't complicated, a fairy, some strokes with the sword and REKT.
then after beating 2 dungeons on a row went to find some items and got the magic cape, the tempered sword, the cane of bryna, the 4rt bottle and some pieces of heart.
being completely equipped went to the 5th dungeon and forgot to bring fairies, after doing like half the dungeon got killed, so went out to catch some fairies a red potion and a green potion. wasted most of the time learning the layout of this dungeon, is big and with many trick rooms, but with trial and error got to the boss and needed the help of a fairy, the red potion and the green potion to took him down.
and today my boss asked me a favor and went to the bank, and as I where there I passed to the "Eurocentro" and purchased Dragon's Crown for Vita. wanted Tearaway but no one have it yet.


----------



## Flood (Dec 7, 2013)

Beat the Golem in infamous. Also collected half of the blast shards. Almost half way done with the game.

Evolved my Mankey into a Primeape and beat the 5th gym leader in Pokemon Ruby destiny.

Bought PlayStation All Stars and beat the Radec Story. Trying to level him up all the way before I decide to play the other characters stories.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 7, 2013)

Got to 60% in LEGO City Undercover.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 7, 2013)

Finished Miasmata. I really enjoyed it although I can see why it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 7, 2013)

Found the chain saw in Final Fantasy 6, evolved my new chao into a dark/run type (the Shadow chao), got a few more emblems and A ranks, got the trophy for having all 5 A ranks on a level (Robotnik's first level, was spamming for chaos drives and it just kinda happened) and if we're counting tabletop games then I finished painting my Necromancer model for my Vampire Counts.

Was debating whether or not to trade in GTA 5 since I've finished it, but the only games that catch my eye right now are the big collection sets like Assassin's Creed Heritage or Batman Arkham Collection, but since they all require me to just download the older games instead of being on disc they'd murder my hard drive so I'm giving them a miss for now.


----------



## Arras (Dec 7, 2013)

No actual milestones, but I seem to have gotten much better at osu standard for some reason. I can now clear or actually stand a chance at some maps I instantly died on before. I don't really know why because all I've been doing lately is play mania.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 7, 2013)

Beat DKC2 on the Snes with a playtime of 2:41 today (time seems off I feel it took longer but whatever)., haven't collected all the Dk coins or anything like that. I've actually completed these before so not really sure if I feel like it again.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Dec 7, 2013)

Got to the Deathstroke mission in my new copy of Injustice for the PS4. Then, spend about an hour on Killzone Shadow Fall. It's good, but you're basically running around trying to figure out where to go....


----------



## Satangel (Dec 7, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Beat DKC2 on the Snes with a playtime of 2:41 today (time seems off I feel it took longer but whatever)., haven't collected all the Dk coins or anything like that. I've actually completed these before so not really sure if I feel like it again.


Gj, I've played it on my PSP 2 years back or so, amazing game but so so hard for me. I'm not good at platformers, I'd love to love them, but I'm just too bad at them and give up too easily....

I beat Trine 2 today, with a friend on skype. 9 hours of fun and puzzle solving action. Definitely worth it, looks AMAZING too.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 7, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Gj, I've played it on my PSP 2 years back or so, amazing game but so so hard for me. I'm not good at platformers, I'd love to love them, but I'm just too bad at them and give up too easily....


Thanks, I grew up playing these games. So I try to replay them every once in awhile. If you play something long enough you'll get better at it.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 9, 2013)

Spent most of the day doing this, But I completely 105% beat DKC3 on TUFST\Hardest mode (No DK or mid save barrels) with a Playtime of 2:32 (In reality it took longer _I didn't save after a level unless I was satisfied with my time. I did this to keep the time down._



Spoiler: 105% Pics



If your wondering I prefer to play my older consoles on a crt tv, this one has component input which I'm using with a component modded Snes. pictures don't do it justice, the colors are amazing.









Apparently I played through this along time ago and didn't enter the tufst code like I was apost to. I entered it as my name.lol looks like this is my 3rd time fully completing the game atleast to 103%


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 9, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Spent most of the day doing this, But I completely 105% beat DKC3 on TUFST\Hardest mode (No DK or mid save barrels) with a Playtime of 2:32 (In reality it took longer _I didn't save after a level unless I was satisfied with my time. I did this to keep the time down._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


105%? How do you do that?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 9, 2013)

Beat dark world dungeon 6 on Zelda ALttP, that dungeon was atrocious, rooms full of enemies and that faces that shoot fire or eyes that fires lasers that you barely have time to resolve puzzles without being hit, you must bring at least 2 fairy just in case, one for the dungeon and the other for the boss and then if you like also have a red potion or many green potions to use the magic cape to escape the hazards. anyway somehow I finished that dungeon and got ready for the next.
the Sunday I went to an event and played some Smash Melee!!!!(note: Melee is barely played on events here), got my ass kicked a couple of times but still got some shines and opportunities and won like 2 times, one with Pikachu and one with Mario(yeah!! Mario kick ass on Melee and 64 but with that useless fludd I can't use it properly on Brawl).
also played Skullgirls at the event, first time I see the game on a event, won 2 matches and then got my ass brutally kicked, they have it on a not very powerful notebook(noticed low framerate on the most demanding scenarios like the room of Marie, and with my notebook even when use integrated graphics the game runs well. note: I have an A8 apu and the integrated card is a Radeon 7640g, the discrete graphic card is a 7670m) with PS2 controllers through an USB adapter, the DPad of the controllers weren't that good as my Dualshock 3's(motioninjoy FTW!!) so I got some problems because of that, but overall playable. aside of that my opponent used Peacock and if you play Skullgirls you know that she spam bullets like crazy that you can barely get close to attack.
thay had ambiental music, obviously all teh music what from videogames and I got surprised when I heard a familiar song:


Spoiler




was a good day.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 9, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> 105%? How do you do that?


By entering Tufst as a code before starting a new save, what that does is remove all mid save points and all DK barrels on very level. If you can than manage to completely beat the game you'll get a extra 2% for doing so on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2013)

Level 90, finally!  That's the last milestone before 100... which will probably not happen any time soon. Got my pp above 4000 as well.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 10, 2013)

I couldn't make progress on Zelda ALttP yesterday, I had to travel to another town and my PSPgo wasn't very charged so I only played a little on the trip. got to the turtle rock dungeon(dark world dungeon 7) and make little progress, I need and extra key that I don't know where can be, and those bow-wow looks like I need to do something to them but IDK, if I have trouble figuring out this one I'll look a guide, I don't want to take long to finish the game, I WANT TO PLAY A LINK BETWEEN WORLDS ALREADY!!!
I had also my Vita with me, so played Project Diva f a lot during the trip, started developing a technique to get good and with practice got many excellents and greats on hard, but I need to improve my technique more and get nervous and fuck up at least once, so no perfects for me at the moment.


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2013)

http://osu.ppy.sh/ss/1161793 YES I FINALLY CLEARED IT YES
This was actually one of the very first maps I downloaded when I started playing back in January... and I only now finished it for the first time. Took me more or less an entire year, lol.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 10, 2013)

Arras said:


> http://osu.ppy.sh/ss/1161793 YES I FINALLY CLEARED IT YES
> This was actually one of the very first maps I downloaded when I started playing back in January... and I only now finished it for the first time. Took me more or less an entire year, lol.


 
Dem Rate Peaks....
anyway, i reached Clearvale on Dragon Quest VI :Realms Of Reverie, i´ve been struggling to walk through the forests because of the Freaking Ewwnicorns, they knock my entire party and cast Mamudoon Bamm Whack,which has 30% of chances for a insta-kill FOR.THE.ENTIRE.PARTY.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 10, 2013)

Got extremely luck in wonder trade today.
Got about 20 pokémon I didn't have yet and 2 shinies (eevee and dratini ). 
Now a big dillema  what I will evolve my shiny eevee in...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 10, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> those bow-wow looks like I need to do something to them


If you want to save yourself the trouble of using a guide, read the spoiler...


Spoiler: It's a secret to everybody!



If I remember the puzzle you're talking about correctly, there's a block or two in the lower corners of the room with the bow-wows that you have to push. I remember this one because it took me a while to figure that one out, too.


----------



## ars25 (Dec 11, 2013)

Beat Pokemon X in 21 hours now to beat my own copy (Beat a friends as a challenge and test for a team so that once i have mine i know my team i will use


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 11, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> If you want to save yourself the trouble of using a guide, read the spoiler...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's a secret to everybody!
> ...


 
Thanks 

with that puzzle solved I was able to continue through the dungeon and found the mirror shield(too bad doesn't actually reflect attacks, but blocks everything) and the big key, after turns and tips found the boss room and after use all of my weapons noticed that with the firerod I was able to damage the blue head but nothing to the red head, at the end I got REKT. something that has been bothering me since a couple dungeons is that I had a hole on my inventory and never thought about what object could be until now, I MISSED THE ICEROD ;O;!!!! thankfully I knew exactly where to go(from my previous missed tries of playing the game) and got the icerod in no time. good thing the little trips from the balconies of the dungeon count as entrances, so you can continue pretty close to the boss and even go out to the light world and replenish empty bottles, and so I did, filled two bottles with blue potion and other two with green potion and after 2 more tries(got killed by forgetting to drink potions, got used to rely on fairies) defeated the boss .
after that I went straight to Ganon's tower, defeated the 1st boss and got the big key.
I'll finish this today(hopefully).


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 11, 2013)

Finally Defeated the Reaper on Persona 3 : Portable...more than 30 minutes of Matarukaja,Masukukaja,Marakukaja.....



Spoiler


----------



## YayMii (Dec 12, 2013)

Yesterday, I managed to hit 5000pp in osu!... without moving my rank. I'm probably going to be stuck at #3.1k for a while longer.

Anyways, today I spent an hour (or two) relearning how to play Kirby in SSBroject M. His new moves are great 



Arras said:


> http://osu.ppy.sh/ss/1161793 YES I FINALLY CLEARED IT YES
> This was actually one of the very first maps I downloaded when I started playing back in January... and I only now finished it for the first time. Took me more or less an entire year, lol.


Ooh, nice. What game mode?


----------



## Arras (Dec 12, 2013)

YayMii said:


> Yesterday, I managed to hit 5000pp in osu!... without moving my rank. I'm probably going to be stuck at #3.1k for a while longer.
> 
> Anyways, today I spent an hour (or two) relearning how to play Kirby in SSBroject M. His new moves are great
> 
> Ooh, nice. What game mode?


Standard


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 13, 2013)

I BEAT ZELDA A LINK TO THE PAST FOR THE FIRST TIME!!1!!1!1!1!!1!1
on Ganon's tower I had to fight some bosses.


Spoiler: spoilerific talk about the boss fights



Needed to fight Lanmolas, Moldorm and Agahnim.
Lanmolas was the most difficult of the three, but with good timed circular attacks everything went well.
Moldorm was a joke this time(thankfully), I just used the magic cape and went straight after his tail, two strokes with the golden sword and REKT.
Agahnim was a lot easier than before, even though he spawns copies of himself that only helped me to hit it more than once for turn(RPG much?)


after that it surprised me that Ganon himself didn't show up immediately, he is nice and gives you time to replenish, and that is really needed because it would be impossible to beat without arrows and magic.
after being completely prepared with some potions and fairies I noticed something on Link......... HE STILL HAS THE BLUE TUNIC, WHY ISN'T RED!!!! WHY!!!!!!!!!!!
yeah, I somehow missed the red tunic, but whatever. I went to fight Ganon anyways, I wanted his head on the tip of my golden sword and wanted it now.


Spoiler: Ganon fight



I prepared 2 magic potions and 2 fairies for the fight.
the first phase was really easy, just walk avoiding the flying trident and hit it with the sword(sword beam don't work), after some hits he start throwing fire and hitting the ground making part of the floor to fall apart, to avoid the fire I used the magic cape when close to him(gotta save magic) and after some more ground pounds all the flood on the outer part of the room fall, then Ganon turn off the light and you can't see him unless you light the 2 torches at the bottom of the arena, after that if you hit Ganon he remain paralyzed for a few seconds, it took me a while to realize that I needed to hit it with my silver arrows, you need to be quick because if the torches turns off Ganon will be invisible again, after some silver arrows to the face he's defeated and you can go and reclaim the Triforce to banish the evil.


needed several tries to defeat him, like 6-8, all of them because I fell from the arena even when I was doing very well Ganon throw me fire at an angle that pushed me to the border of the room.
yesterday I went to the store so I already have A Link Between Worlds, but IDK if play it immediately or clean my backlog a little. it would be a good idea to start right away to keep the momentum, but I also want to dedicate more time to my other games, choices choices.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 13, 2013)

Been playing the mess out of Peggle 2 on Xbox One, having a blast. Game is afflicting as hell, I'm trying to complete all the challenges atm


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ive just beaten Smough and Ornstein on Dark Souls.....18 months after first trying and continuously failing which resulted in the game being shelved for most of the time in between!


----------



## Marth16 (Dec 13, 2013)

Got the popstar class in Bravely Default. That fight was annoying.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Dec 14, 2013)

Finished Sonic 2 on my Sega Nomad and finished off Rage the other day


----------



## rcazador (Dec 14, 2013)

Gears of War 3 on Legendary(yes I know that's not a 3ds game)


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got bored and finally ended my digital apartheid in the Sonic Adventure 2 Battle chao gardens, allowing hero, dark, neutral and baby chao to live together at last.

They formed a rock band.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Dec 14, 2013)

rcazador said:


> Gears of War 3 on Legendary(yes I know that's not a 3ds game)


Why would it matter if its a 3DS game or not, sure the forum is a bit over dominated by it but this is an equal opportunity forum for all consoles


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 15, 2013)

Went to a secondhand gamestore in my area and bought Pokémon Pearl for 15 bucks.
Now I have every main Pokémon game from gen 1 to gen 4!
Also bought 'Infinite Space' for DS, which looked good to me and I had never heard about before.
It's rare for me these days to find a good DS game I never heard about before. I think I know all decent games for DS by heart by now.
The saleswoman said it was a pretty rare game too.

I absolutely love it!
You have to build your own fleet of spaceships and you can upgrade them.
The upgrade system uses a 'block' system like KH: 365/2 Days and Kid Icarus: Uprising.
Story doesn't seem half bad either although I'm not that far in yet.
The fighting system is a bit clunky, but fun. You have to wait for your energy bar to charge to be able to fire an attack or dodge and have to get in range to get better hits etc.
Here's a picture for people who are curious about the battle system.






 I can seriously recommend it.


----------



## gameshark (Dec 15, 2013)

created my own Jetpack Joyride (psp/ppsspp) cartoon with the cheats i have made so far on youtube only visible with annotations to on .

Jetpack Joyride Cartoon Episode 1: the laboratorium:



hope you"ll all like it


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 16, 2013)

Started a new adventure with A Link Between Worlds and god this game is amazing.
I'm really enjoying it. en even more since, if you have been following my previous posts, I recently finished A Link to the Past.
visually is very detailed when is needed and cartoony to resemble the SNES sprites.
the music is very good but I find that some themes, while are marvelous renditions, aren't quite fitting. a prime example is the overworld music of Lorule, is an awesome remix of the SNES dark world theme but isn't very dark or give a sense of heroism(for Link adventuring on an uncharted and sinister world) like the original.
liked the new mechanic of wallwalk and the thing that you can have all the items since the beginning is a little weird at first but you are given all the freedom to go at any temple and encourages exploration. but you still need to follow certain order since you need other items like the titan mitts.
played all the weekend and finished my 4rt Lorule temple and got the tempered sword.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 16, 2013)

I was playing Batman Akrham City today just for fun, and somehow got into the Harley Quinn DLC Missions, kinda fun.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 16, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> By entering Tufst as a code before starting a new save, what that does is remove all mid save points and all DK barrels on very level. If you can than manage to completely beat the game you'll get a extra 2% for doing so on the hardest difficulty.


You must be one of the craziest people on this forum, that is a real achievement you did there. Goddamn, beating DKC3 without any save points or extra lives, wow. Very very impressive.

I played 3 hours of BF3 today, almost exclusively played Recon class, got 2 achievements in this session, and had a lot of fun


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 16, 2013)

I finished The Conduit. I only died 53 times on the last level  (I love FPS games but I kinda suck at them.)
The game DEFINITELY left it open for the sequel so that's what I went on to next.
The first thing I noticed on Conduit 2 was their selection of new voice actors on all 3 of the main voices. I'm sure the old actors were just charging too much for the sequel but it would have been NICE to keep the same people I've gotten used to hearing all this time.
ANYWAY, still haven't beaten the first level because of an annoying bug when going toward the last switch on the crane platform (at least that's where it SAYS it's located ... my objective pointer disappears when hitting the previous switch and then I exit the next room only to find the door lock behind me and the next gate to move on having not been unlocked/opened for me so I have nowhere to go. An internet search says it's a known bug but everything will be fine I delete the game save and try again BUT this is my second time through that first level and I still get stuck there. Try, try again, I guess.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 17, 2013)

Yesterday, my girlfriend and I beat Sonic Colors. Not much to say about that except that the final boss is the most enjoyable I've seen in a 3D Sonic game since the original Sonic Adventure. It was really refreshing to fight the final boss as "just Sonic" with his normal skills, instead of some powered-up form.

I think I've mentioned this before, but I don't care for the final boss fights with Super Sonic in any of the other 3D games. They're all like, "Here, let's put Super Sonic in outer space with iffy flying mechanics that don't resemble the playstyle of the rest of the game in the least. Now your success will depend entirely on you learning these one-time mechanics in one go, instead of testing all the skills you've acquired throughout the game. Isn't that fun?"


Spoiler



It isn't.


Anyway, we'll probably move on to Sonic Unleashed in a bit.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 17, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I finished The Conduit. I only died 53 times on the last level  (I love FPS games but I kinda suck at them.)
> The game DEFINITELY left it open for the sequel so that's what I went on to next.
> The first thing I noticed on Conduit 2 was their selection of new voice actors on all 3 of the main voices. I'm sure the old actors were just charging too much for the sequel but it would have been NICE to keep the same people I've gotten used to hearing all this time.
> ANYWAY, still haven't beaten the first level because of an annoying bug when going toward the last switch on the crane platform (at least that's where it SAYS it's located ... my objective pointer disappears when hitting the previous switch and then I exit the next room only to find the door lock behind me and the next gate to move on having not been unlocked/opened for me so I have nowhere to go. An internet search says it's a known bug but everything will be fine I delete the game save and try again BUT this is my second time through that first level and I still get stuck there. Try, try again, I guess.


 
I doubt the Michael Ford's voice-actor was too expensive as they replaced him with Jon St. John.  Wasn't a fan of the switch, either.  As much as I like Duke Nukem, he wasn't a fit for the character that they had established in the first game.  And it shouldn't be a surprise that John Adams' voice was replaced, too, as he's the father of Ford's voice-actor.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 17, 2013)

I got Arkham Origins for the Wii U along side Marvel Superheroes today. Started playing Arkham Origins and got to the Deathstroke Boss Battle, it was the best batman boss ever. Reminded me of the Ras Al Ghul Boss in arkham city.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 17, 2013)

finished the remaining three Lorule dungeons and also got the golden sword, the blue tunic and the hylian shield. NOW TO THE CASTLE!!!!
isn't that I've been playing like a madman, but the game is notably short and/or easy. I have found almost all the pieces of heart without even trying, and when at first I was worried about not finding the ores to upgrade the sword, but at the end I found them while doing my normal exploration of the dungeons(I have to say that the last one was very tricky to get, but at the same time was a little obvious if you looked at the map).
but at the end of the day is a very enjoyable game. and one thing that make it more enjoyable is the Miiverse integration, I have been posting quite regularly about my accomplishments and funny situations on the game. if you like search me on Miiverse by my forum name(hate having multiple names), but I post mostly in spanish.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 18, 2013)

So I've been playing Infinite Space a bit more and got my ass kicked on the first 'boss fight' which are in this case of course superstrong starships.
Went around looking for some info on the internet and turns out it's one of those games with an insane learning curve. In this case I think it's the main reason that the game is so unknown. Rest of the game seems fine to me.
Not that I'll quit it that easily, but with exams coming up i'd rather play something relaxing instead of frustrating.
Probably Dragon Quest or something.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 18, 2013)

Smashed Atma Weapon's face in (morphed Terra casting Bolt 2 was doing nearly 4000 damage) in Final Fantasy 6 to get to the World Of Ruin, saved both Shadow and Cid, then got KO'd by a random encounter during the Celes only section when some random rabbit has an attack that caused petrification as its deathblow final attack. Got bored and switched off.

Also won yet another chocobo for my collection, possibly a second by the time I wake up tomorrow if all goes well.

I was able to acquire Genji Days of the Blade and Ruse for my PS3 for free thanks to my reward card points, but Genji SUCKS. Ruse is OK but Genji has no camera control so I keep getting hit from off screen, or forced to play as a girl with no defense so she dies in two hits and attacks with a yoyo. Thankfully tomorrow is pay day (fortunate, as I have to pay for these chocobos) so I'm gonna trade it in towards Batman Arkham City. I won't get much for it but Batman's only a fiver so I don't need much. And frankly anything's better than having that excremental smear of a game on my shelf.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 18, 2013)

Just finished bioshock infinite. While certainly spectacular, it kind of left me with a "meh" kind of feeling...

(warning: the stuff below directly spoils the ending. Also keep in mind that to reply to it, it's best to also use spoiler tags)



Spoiler



Perhaps it's my style of playing, but I rarely used vigors in the game. Never really needed them (aside from one story element), as there was ammo pretty much everywhere. Even for the two guns I used the whole time (machine gun and sniper) because I upgraded them the whole bunch. That, of course, made the last battle on the ship suddenly EXTREMELY HARD, as you'll run out of ammo quickly while wave after wave of enemies come crashing in.
It was also kind of not fun how the game holds your hand on the most basic stuff ("remember to use your vigors", "Elisabeth can pick locks", "you'll ride the monorail with these buttons"), but fails to mention that in order to break down the zeppelins, you MUST ride the monorails to the top while the songbird is active.

But anyway...rather than those things and not a decent boss battle, it's about the story. While it attempts to solve all the ingame clues (okay, except for the guy who was executed in the lighthouse...wtf was that about?), it does so in a way that actually provokes more questions:
-why the hell does your character have amnesia?
-so Anna/Elisabeth is actually your own daughter. While that sort of makes sense, it doesn't explain how she can manipulate reality like that. Or why those two clowns (that couple) are helping Combstock getting her from you. Also: then who is her real mother?
-I still have no idea why she was locked in that tower to begin with. Yeah, there's this thing about drawing her power at a certain point...but why? How? What will it achieve for him that he doesn't already have? The fucker has A FLOATING CITY!!!
-or what those two are doing showing up in the game all the time, for that matter
-I guess AD stands for "Anna Dewitt", but why the hell your character carved it in his right hand isn't explained. Nor how the people in Columbia know they should be on the lookout for it
-what's up with the "infinite number of worlds"? Yeah, it's spectacular. But there could have been a better connection with the link to Rapture.

And so on. I'm not saying that these things cannot be explained (in fact, they probably will). I'm saying that it's like they sort of made the story as they went along in the hope of keeping the player interested. Oh, and to show off some fancy visuals in the process (yeeeey, a burning New York that...erm...why the hell was that even there?).


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 18, 2013)

Turns out I did win that second chocobo. And the ones I won a couple of weeks ago finally arrived. Not a bad morning so far. Get woken up by a text alert from the bank saying my wages have gone in, pay off my eBay expenses, and just as I'm about to go back to bed the postman arrives with 3 new chocobos. 

Genuine gaming achievements have been few and far between so far but I'm off to the shops soon to grab some extra shiny things, so hopefully I'll have something noteworthy achieved by this evening.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 18, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Just finished bioshock infinite. While certainly spectacular, it kind of left me with a "meh" kind of feeling...
> 
> (warning: the stuff below directly spoils the ending. Also keep in mind that to reply to it, it's best to also use spoiler tags)
> 
> ...


 
some answers to your questions are already in the game, but you need to think twice to get it.
other questions are legitimate and people on internet have made some conspiracy teories


Spoiler



I didn't ride the rails to take down the zeppelins, but took me several hours to know that you can shoot the zeppelins instead of waiting for songbird to do it.
at the end of the game you see how Booker and Comstock make a deal for Anna Dewitt(that Comstock rename Elisabeth Comstock) and at the last moment Booker wanted to get Anna back but only caused her to lose a finger, then he carve her initials in his hand to no forget her. that finger is the reason of why she can open portals to other worlds, because part of her is on another reality and thus we can say that she "exist" on two different worlds at the same time breaking the laws of physic.
He didn't remembered what happened because when the portal closed Anna was erased from that world and is impossible to have remember of something or someone that supposedly never existed, he only started to remember everything when the story was repeating itself. at the same time Comstock knew everything because was a future version of Booker and he knew he was looking for Anna. and he didn't got a job about bringing Elisabeth, he generated that by the previous remembers of the deal(bring us the girl and wipe away the debt).
the infinite worlds that are shown are all failed attempts of Booker in the final when he accept baptism and become Comstock, making the story of the game start all over again. it wasn't until Elisabeth killed him that the cycle ended.
the Lutece twins are the culprits of all, they opened the first portal and helped Comstock to get Anna.
Rapture was throw in just for nostalgia value.


that should explain a lot but not everything. not even the creators know the rest .


FINISHED ZELDA A LINK BETWEEN WORLDS!!!!1!!11!!1!!! 
the final dungeon was a little more hard than the rest of the game but still easy enough. after beating ALttP everything seems more easy anyways.
the end has a plot twist that didn't expected but was really awesome, like when they do that.
now I don't know what game continue, maybe Zelda OoT 3D to continue the Zelda mood or Persona 3 Portable(I've become lazy with this game) since I'm on the final stretch and left it in favor or new games.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 18, 2013)

Beat Batman Arkham Origins, great game.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 19, 2013)

Started playing LEGO Marvel Superheroes, got to the second level.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 20, 2013)

walking on the internet I found some nice pics of Fi and, because of that, got the urge of play Skyward Sword again. since my laptop isn't powerful enough to emulate heavy Wii games I have an HTPC-like pc that assembled some time ago with an AMD FX 6300, but lacks graphical power. I'm hunting a cheap but powerful enough low profile graphic card to emulate Skyward Sword at least on 720p, I'm inclined to buy an AMD R7 250 since looks nice and cheap, I have considered a Nvidia GT640 too, if anyone have suggestions or experience with low profile graphic cards please help me on this one, I don't want to reassemble the pc on a normal case because will take more space on the living room but is an option too. also got a dolphin version modded to emulate motionplus and did a nice config for Dualshock 3 mapping the slashes to the right analog stick and the nunchuk waggle to the Sixaxis sensor, so I have a hybrid controller setup, and if everything fails then I still have means to sync my Wiimote+.
needed to go to another town by my job and during the trip played OoT 3D, beat jabu-jabu dungeon(if Link don't marry Ruto then I will), got the Master (race) sword and went to Kakariko cemetery to get the Hookshot, after that went to the zora domain and got all the items necessary to access the water temple. I know I'm skipping the forest temple but I want to experiment a little to make this run more fun.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 21, 2013)

Beat Rayman legends. But despite clearing each level pretty thorough, I'm barely over halfway with all the teensies (and barely above hundred thousand in collecting a million lums). So I'm nowhere near done with this game.


----------



## Arras (Dec 21, 2013)

I accidentally completed the Challenge Mode (marathon of all levels) in Sonic Colours. Took me about 2 hours, had ~40 lives over at the end. I forgot how much I love the final boss though, that boss fight is really enjoyable.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 21, 2013)

Completed Official mode in Shin Gundam Musou.

I'm going to start Ultimate mode but first I need to send my save to the cloud so I can play the game on the Vita TV since I just read the game is compatible with it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 21, 2013)

Arras said:


> I accidentally completed the Challenge Mode (marathon of all levels) in Sonic Colours. Took me about 2 hours, had ~40 lives over at the end. I forgot how much I love the final boss though, that boss fight is really enjoyable.


I beat the game for the first time recently, and the final boss is possibly the most entertaining I've played in a 3D Sonic game since the original Sonic Adventure. Final bosses in other 3D Sonic games generally range from overly  derivative (Sonic 06), to irritating (Sonic Adventure 2), to flat-out broken (Sonic Generations).

For the record, the 3D Sonic games I haven't played/beat are Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic Unleashed, Sonic and the Black Knight, and Sonic Lost World. So my previous statement doesn't apply to those.


----------



## Arras (Dec 22, 2013)

Huh, I cleared Boot on the Shoe difficulty. Wasn't expecting that. Rather terrible score, but oh well, it was hard enough to even clear.


----------



## Zeliga (Dec 22, 2013)

I found my PSone and some games
and played them to death

-WipEout 3
*-*Crash Bandicoot - Warped
-Final Fantasy VII
-Worms: World Party
-Chrono Cross
-Silent Hill


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 22, 2013)

Over the last few days I have completed Batman Arkham Asylum and City. Not got all the collectibles yet but I'm damn close on both. I also made the fatal mistake of buying the PS3 version of Minecraft for my beloved. She wanted to see what all the fuss was about. Since I bought it through my account then simply allowed her access to it, I downloaded it to my system too. Now we're both hooked. Damn it.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 22, 2013)

Finally beat Dark Souls.  Its only taken 2 years of on and off gameplay to do it!


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 23, 2013)

i´ve spent my entire day on Divinity : Dragon Commander, bought it on 11am , and i´m still killing troops Dragon-style After 10 hours... .


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 23, 2013)

In GT6 I just received my IA license, after this and Super class I should have the game beat unless there's something else. I swear I don't remember licenses being this easy to get in older GT's


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 23, 2013)

Checked the Game website this morning to discover Black Flag was on sale, special edition only£22.49. So I walked the five and a bit miles to my local Game store to trade in GTA 5 and Kingdom Hearts, and....out of stock. However, I never give in and I am a master of the trick shot, so I instead traded them for a gift card, which gives a slightly higher exchange rate anyway, then ordered Black Flag off the website for the same price. It means I won't have it for a couple of days but the enhanced exchange rate left me with enough change to grab Way of the Samurai 3 for nothing, which I've been looking to get for a while but it's pretty rare in these parts.

Best bit? Since the new games cost me nothing, I was able to do get more than enough food to last til pay day and I still have £20 left to piss about with. Might hit PSN and finally treat myself to Tokyo Jungle or something.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 23, 2013)

Beat GT6 today, I guess Super class isn't required to do so, Beat it using the Audi R18 TDI.


----------



## silentMountain (Dec 24, 2013)

I always prefer something futuristic & Science-fiction in games. I love to play space rts games. Here is an example of a space RTS game. The name of the game is Star Quest 2. 
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1760753044/star-quest-2-united-galaxies-space-sim-rts-racing


----------



## codychaosx (Dec 24, 2013)

I finally played through the whole dragon age origins camp without getting bored n moving on to a diff game! Archdemon was hard as hell.I had a hard time even after I found the ballistas


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 24, 2013)

I've been busy playing Dragon's Crown, picked it up again and god I remembered why I love Muramasa so much. colorful scenarios, charming characters, good difficulty, overall fun gameplay and dat art direction, I love the artistic job of Vanillaware(<3 Elf and Momohime).
just unlocked online multiplayer but don't know if go online or play by myself since the game is considerably easy with 4 players and I want a challenge.
last night also tried Rymdkapsel since I got it free on PSMobile. the game is fucking genius and that coming from me is very rare since I don't like RTS's, I coudn't survive a single wave though. the only issue is that I think the game was created with tablets in mind, the GUI looks tiny on my phone screen, need to try it on Vita to see if the sightly lower resolution and 0.7 inch bigger screen helps.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 24, 2013)

I forgot to mention this, but my  girlfriend and I beat Zelda: Four Swords Adventures on Sunday. It was really fun, though the hit detection is possibly the worst I've seen in a Zelda game (likely to do with the overly complex and varied 2D sword mechanics, as well as the imperfect mixing of higher and lower detail sprites, in only 480i/480p, no less).

This is a big deal for me because it means I only have to beat Zelda II to accomplish my New Year's Resolution of beating all the timeline-included Zelda games I hadn't yet! And I'm already in the 6th palace in Zelda II! I'm so close!


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 24, 2013)

Spoiler: Tried out Damascus Gear for the first time




















 
My screenshots are from the demo version, the full game is download only on the PSN and comes out in Japan later today, it's for the Vita and Vita TV.


----------



## broitsak (Dec 26, 2013)

I beat Assassin's Creed 3 today. Time to move on to 2 after I full sync.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 26, 2013)

just defeated Faust in Hexyz Force for the first time on Levant´s Tale, he comes after a pretty tanky boss, so, you already guessed: it was hard as fuck....


----------



## Yumi (Dec 26, 2013)

Won a bet against a trainer in UMvC3. Won 2 games. Lost 1. 
Very happy. =)

Unlocked all of the Cups for MarioKart Wii for my little cousin.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 26, 2013)

Just about two hours ago, I finished Zelda II.

This marks the moment I beat every canon Zelda game (that is, all the ones on the official timeline), which was me kind-of-late New Year's Resolution this February. At the start of the resolution, I had finished six Zelda games (all the console games except for tLoZ, Zelda II, and FSA), meaning I went through and finished eleven Zelda games for the first time. In addition to that, I had finished Skyward Sword earlier that year, and went back and replayed every Zelda game I had already finished at least once, except for Majora's Mask (I'm taking my time on a 100% run with my gf and we can only play that on weekends, so it's been going slow). Meaning I quite nearly finished every Zelda game this year.

Upon the end of this experience, I'm torn between being proud and satisfied, or sad and melancholy. Zelda is my favorite series of all time, the one I consider synonymous with gaming, and for the first time ever, I really do have to wait for the next game to come out before I can experience an all-new adventure.

Though I suppose the adventure never ends, and Zelda has proven to me over and over again that it never gets old, no matter how many times I replay it (heck, I played aLttP three times this year, alone). So I'll keep on adventuring, keep on earning the Master Sword and Triforce of Courage, over and over and over again until the next adventure comes along. I still have plenty to do to improve myself as a Hero of the Gods. I can wait for the next Zelda.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 26, 2013)

Finished "spec ops: the line" this morning. It's kind of like Apocalypse now...you don't watch play it to have a fun time, but that doesn't make it less of an awesome game...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been playing...... games...... I don't remember exactly what I played this days but that I play, I play for sure.
I played Project Diva F with my friends the night of xmas, talking, laughing and remembering old times when we could enjoy together daily.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 27, 2013)

I just discovered a new strategy for Sonic 3 & Knuckles, Flying Battery Zone Act 1 as Knuckles. I got a pretty good IL run with it; in fact, it's 8 seconds faster than the posted record at Sonic Center!



Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> I just discovered a new strategy for Sonic 3 & Knuckles, Flying Battery Zone Act 1 as Knuckles. I got a pretty good IL run with it; in fact, it's 8 seconds faster than the posted record at Sonic Center!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Would you care to share your secret? I'm quite curious.


----------



## LinkFan16 (Dec 27, 2013)

Have been playing A Link Between Worlds on my brand new shiny 3DS XL since christmas. Today I made my way through the ice dungeon (forgot the name, lol), turtle rock and dark palace. I also got the golden Master Sword. Right now I'm making my way through Lorule Castle to beat Yuga and save Princess Zelda once again.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 27, 2013)

After finishing Dark Souls last week I cant now decide what to plough through next!  Choices are Fable 3, Kingdoms of Amalur or Tales Of Vesperia!  Hmmmm Choices!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> After finishing Dark Souls last week I cant now decide what to plough through next! Choices are Fable 3, Kingdoms of Amalur or Tales Of Vesperia! Hmmmm Choices!


 
I just picked up Dark Souls yesterday, and am going to play tonight or tomorrow when I return home from Christmas travels. Any spoiler-free advice you would give to a newcomer like myself?


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I just picked up Dark Souls yesterday, and am going to play tonight or tomorrow when I return home from Christmas travels. Any spoiler-free advice you would give to a newcomer like myself?


 

Just take your time.  If you go in all guns blazing you will die every single time without question.  If your going into an area your not familiar with, then go slowly and pick off enemies one by one wherever possible.  If you can do that, then it will make it a whole lot easier.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 27, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Would you care to share your secret? I'm quite curious.


I actually got 0:51 on camera this morning, and that can even go lower!



It's a little hard to explain, so if you want to know more than the video shows, PM me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 27, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Just take your time.  If you go in all guns blazing you will die every single time without question.  If your going into an area your not familiar with, then go slowly and pick off enemies one by one wherever possible.  If you can do that, then it will make it a whole lot easier.


Thanks! I'll keep your tips in mind. 


Fishaman P said:


> I actually got 0:51 on camera this morning, and that can even go lower!
> 
> It's a little hard to explain, so if you want to know more than the video shows, PM me.


So, basically you glitched through a wall and bypassed most of the level that way? Cool! Did you just happen to stumble on that by accident?

What version of the game were you playing? Genesis original, or one of the various ports? Any idea if this works on all versions of the game?


----------



## linuxGuru (Dec 27, 2013)

Finished the third dungeon on Zelda Oracle of Ages. I forgot how awesome this game was!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 28, 2013)

linuxGuru said:


> Finished the third dungeon on Zelda Oracle of Ages. I forgot how awesome this game was!


Indeed, it is. Ages is definitely my favorite of all the handheld games in the series.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2013)

I got 200 Gold Bricks in LEGO Marvel and unlocked Deadpool which requires that amount. And just got a 128 combo casually playing batman arkham origins challenges.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 28, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> After finishing Dark Souls last week I cant now decide what to plough through next! Choices are Fable 3, Kingdoms of Amalur or Tales Of Vesperia! Hmmmm Choices!


 
Horrid game, Gets old quick, and one of the best games on 360.

I dun think there's much of a choice there.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 28, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Horrid game, Gets old quick, and one of the best games on 360.
> 
> I dun think there's much of a choice there.


I gave Dark Souls a go last night, and I'm quite disappointed myself. I really do appreciate the lack of hand holding, extreme difficulty, and gameplay. However, the control scheme is absolutely horrid. I don't think I've had a single death so far that wasn't caused by the wonky controls or camera. Why the hell does it control like a shooter? There are tons of similar action adventure games with perfect control schemes like Zelda and Assassin's Creed. Why not have controls like those?

Also, for those here who've played both Dark Souls games, is Dark Souls 2 any better, more polished? Can I play it without missing major story elements in the first game?


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I gave Dark Souls a go last night, and I'm quite disappointed myself. I really do appreciate the lack of hand holding, extreme difficulty, and gameplay. However, the control scheme is absolutely horrid. I don't think I've had a single death so far that wasn't caused by the wonky controls or camera. Why the hell does it control like a shooter? There are tons of similar action adventure games with perfect control schemes like Zelda and Assassin's Creed. Why not have controls like those?
> 
> Also, for those here who've played both Dark Souls games, is Dark Souls 2 any better, more polished? Can I play it without missing major story elements in the first game?


 
Oh no, no. Not Dark Souls  Was talking about the 3 he listed.
Are you playing on PC? Cuz I never had much problem with the control scheme on the 360.

Also Dark Souls 2 isn't out yet. It's just Demon's Souls and Dark Souls.


----------



## emigre (Dec 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Also, for those here who've played both Dark Souls games, is Dark Souls 2 any better, more polished? Can I play it without missing major story elements in the first game?


 

Hard to say considering Dark Souls 2 isn't out yet.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 29, 2013)

I just started Pokemon Y and beat the first gym. I've already found a shiny  (it's only a Caterpie, but still).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 29, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Oh no, no. Not Dark Souls  Was talking about the 3 he listed.
> Are you playing on PC? Cuz I never had much problem with the control scheme on the 360.
> 
> Also Dark Souls 2 isn't out yet. It's just Demon's Souls and Dark Souls.





emigre said:


> Hard to say considering Dark Souls 2 isn't out yet.


I realize that now. I got confused and thought Dark Souls 2 already released. Oops.



Spoiler: Off-Topic Criticism of Dark Souls



Anyway, I'm playing the PS3 version. I'm just not a fan of how the auto camera is almost nonexistent, how you have to click the right stick to target or center the camera, how all attacks are mapped to the shoulder buttons, and how the dodge button is circle/B, meaning there's an annoying gap between it and the right stick your finger is always on. Not to mention how all the menus that cover the screen are in real-time, and there's no pause button. This isn't the Wii U or 3DS, with a second screen. Did they really think real-time menus like that are a good idea??

Plus everyone seems to wank off to how it hearkens back to another time, when games were difficult in a fair way and hand holding was nonexistent. And yet most of my deaths have to do with the often-broken camera and unresponsive target lock, and every few minutes there's a message on the ground warning me of a sniper or a dangerous area, or a ghost showing me the exact strategy I should perform to survive. How are those camera/target-related deaths fair, how are those messages and ghosts not holding my hand?

Tl;Dr the game is nowhere near "better" than modern games as the fanbase makes it out to be, and games that weren't even trying to do that, like the first two Metroid Prime games, have done a better job of that (albeit with lower difficulty). No offense to the people who like Dark Souls, of course.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I realize that now. I got confused and thought Dark Souls 2 already released. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

tl;[email protected] Watchman is casual gaming scum,


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 29, 2013)

emigre said:


> tl;[email protected] Watchman is casual gaming scum,


I was waiting for that. You never disappoint me, Emigre. <3


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 29, 2013)

I finally completed my 9-month Pokemon project!
Now I can actually play through White 2!

https://www.pokecheck.org/?p=detail&uid=7341502


Spoiler











 
By the way, in the entire Pokecheck database, there is not a single public Tepig that's shiny and has flawless IVs from White 2,


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 30, 2013)

busy weekend. bought a PS2 phat and the ethernet adapter, still need to set the HDD, but I'm working on it right now.
read about the developers ending on Chrono Trigger and tried to achieve it, but for some reason didn't worked and got other ending, maybe I need to do it before going to 600 AD but whatever.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 30, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> busy weekend. bought a PS2 phat and the ethernet adapter, still need to set the HDD, but I'm working on it right now.
> read about the developers ending on Chrono Trigger and tried to achieve it, but for some reason didn't worked and got other ending, maybe I need to do it before going to 600 AD but whatever.


To get the developer ending, you have to beat the final boss really early. Like, first time you can fight him early. That does mean beating the boss with only two characters, but I managed it after only a single play through.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 30, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> busy weekend. bought a PS2 phat and the ethernet adapter, still need to set the HDD, but I'm working on it right now.
> read about the developers ending on Chrono Trigger and tried to achieve it, but for some reason didn't worked and got other ending, maybe I need to do it before going to 600 AD but whatever.


 


Nathan Drake said:


> To get the developer ending, you have to beat the final boss really early. Like, first time you can fight him early. That does mean beating the boss with only two characters, but I managed it after only a single play through.


 
Nathan is right. Here's a more detailed way to do it...


Spoiler: How to get developers' ending in Chrono Trigger



First, you must beat the game normally. If I'm not mistaken, the developers' ending is only available in a New Game Plus. Start the New Game Plus, and get to the part where Lucca wants you to test her time machine. Instead of stepping onto the left pedestal, step onto the _right_ one (you'll notice a small twinkle on the floor of the pedestal). Hit the A button (or whatever the "action" button is in the version you're playing), and you and Marle will automatically be warped to the final battle. Make sure you do this BEFORE Marle tries the time machine herself. If you don't, you'll face Lavos with only Crono, and have no way of waking up when Lavos inevitably uses one of his disabling moves on you. Beat Lavos, and congrats, you've unlocked the developers' ending!

After this, I suggest using the same New Game Plus to go through the game and re-beat the final boss at various points in the game. There's a different ending depending on how far into the game you are when you beat it, including one where Frog marries Queen Leene, causing Marle to be a frog in that timeline!

All the endings: http://www.chronocompendium.com/Term/Endings_(Chrono_Trigger).html


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beat Super Mario 3d World, overall a excellent game. The only small issue I had with it very once in awhile was the depth perception, but nothing bad.
Also afew days ago, I managed to beat a old arcade favorite of mine, Stun Runner (racing\shooter). Played it through mame on the Pc. I wasn't aiming to complete the game it just happened.

edit: Started working on getting a 100% in SM3DW, I'm surprised how much replay value this game as got. It may take awhile to complete it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 31, 2013)

I forgot to say that I beat Majora's Mask a couple days ago, with all the masks.

I've beaten the game twice before, but this is a big deal to me because it's the first time I've beaten the game in its original form on the N64 (though my first experience with the game was my original N64 copy, my previous playthroughs have been on the GCN and Wii VC). This also means I've beaten every version of my favorite game of all time until, hopefully, MM 3D comes out.

I also recently reacquired my original copy of the game, thanks to my brother (apparently my mom gave it away to my cousins, who fortunately never played it... typical), and hope to replay the game on that pretty soon, just so I can feel at ease having finally beat my original copy of the game.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2013)

Started playing Mario 64, camera controls are a bit confusing for me but I'm getting the hang of it. Beat the first Boss.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 31, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Started playing Mario 64, camera controls are a bit confusing for me but I'm getting the hang of it. Beat the first Boss.


First time playing?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> First time playing?


 

Yes 
I've never played these so called great games.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 31, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yes
> I've never played these so called great games.


Should be interesting to see your perspective on the game coming in so late.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Should be interesting to see your perspective on the game coming in so late.


 

I feel kinda sad that I didn't play these games. And when I play the new ones with the good graphics and all, it's a bit hard trying to like these. But it's getting interesting.


----------



## Marth16 (Dec 31, 2013)

Finished chapter 4 of Bravely Default, having all jobs but the conjurer.
The vampire sub quest was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Arras (Dec 31, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> I feel kinda sad that I didn't play these games. And when I play the new ones with the good graphics and all, it's a bit hard trying to like these. But it's getting interesting.


I really like Mario 64. It has several flaws (I hate the 100 coin stars myself) but overall it's a pretty great game. That said I do think Galaxy is better.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2013)

My tower on Minecraft is now scraping the underside of the clouds, but I need more wood for the staircase to get back up and finish the job so it'll take a while. Tried taking on a legendary ship in Black Flag and got powderised in seconds. Contemplated getting the Assassin's Creed Heritage box set for only £30, but it turns out I can get all 5 games separate for only £23.50, saving both money and hard drive space. Plus I can't possibly play all five at once anyway. Other than that, sat around waiting for the postman and the Hermes delivery guy, hoping my remaining chocobos will show up some time this year.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2013)

Arras said:


> I really like Mario 64. It has several flaws (I hate the 100 coin stars myself) but overall it's a pretty great game. That said I do think Galaxy is better.


 

Galaxy... GALAXY! Damn, I need to play the first one first.

So toady, downloaded a bunch of wads  
Metroid, Pokemon Snap, Mario Bros. and Super Mario Bros. 3. Played all, SMB3 crashed so I couldn't play that, oh I remember playing the game, so awesome.
Tried Metroid and learnt that I don't like those type of games. Gonna give it a second chance though. Pokemon Snap was amazing! I really had fun with it, beat the first level.
And Mario Bros, well, just fun. I beat the first level but died in the second...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 1, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Started playing Mario 64, camera controls are a bit confusing for me but I'm getting the hang of it. Beat the first Boss.


 
Funny you mention this game... My girlfriend and I just started a playthrough of this on Sunday.  She's never played it before, and I've never 100%'d it, so I figured this would be a great time to do so.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 1, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I also recently reacquired my original copy of the game, thanks to my brother (apparently my mom gave it away to my cousins, who fortunately never played it... typical), and hope to replay the game on that pretty soon, just so I can feel at ease having finally beat my original copy of the game.


Pretty cool you reacquired your original cart, I still have my launch Zelda OOT, remember picking it up at midnight. Don't believe I'll ever part with it.lol

Also I'm about half way done with my 100% run on mario 3d world, the worst thing I hate about it is the fact I have to replay every level with all the characters. So I end up playing each level atleast 5 times, very time consuming (I refuse to use the bubble trick I feel thats cheating).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 1, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Pretty cool you reacquired your original cart, I still have my launch Zelda OOT, remember picking it up at midnight. Don't believe I'll ever part with it.lol


I also have the original expansion pack that came with the launch bundle. The game and this particular cartridge and expansion pack are incredibly important to me not only for the reason I mentioned before, but also because it was the last Christmas gift I got from my Grandma before she died the following year. It was also the  only Zelda game that I got anywhere near close to launch, until A Link Between Worlds came out this year, so I was incredibly hyped for it.


----------



## Arras (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not sure if it counts as gaming but I finally finished/caught up with Homestuck. God that shit is long. Took freaking forever.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 3, 2014)

I just fixed my old logitech gamepad that's been busted for years.  Figure I finally have a decent PC, and with my bluetooth not working, it'd be nice to have some kind of gamepad accessible for now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 3, 2014)

I started playing Portal: Still Alive on XBLA today... and beat it, in one go.

It was only about 3 and a half hours and cost $15, but it was a really _good_ 3 and a half hours, and $15 well-spent. People aren't exaggerating when they say this game is incredible, and it was certainly a great game to start the New Year off with!

I can't wait to get to the single player campaign of Portal 2 (my girlfriend and I already started the Co-op Testing Initiative yesterday)!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 3, 2014)

Meh...bought "the Stanley parable" on steam sale. I'm kind of regretting it, now. 

I know I'm not that far in the game yet, but I'm not as impressed as all the critics.

It started out that my character had some serious seizures. Or so I thought. As it turns out, this is a bug if you have the program vJoy installed (to stop it, open up device manager, go to 'Human Interface Devices' and disable vJoy Device before starting the game).

But it didn't get better afterwards. As it turns out, you play as the world's largest dolt. And you're being narrated by Michael Cain (actually Kevan Brighting), who feels the need to pepper it in at every attempt you take at actually DOING SHIT.

I don't mind games where your actions are limited (Dear Esther and the first part of antichamber come to mind), but this is fucking stupid.

Narrator: "Stanley just liked to press buttons."
On screen display: "press B"
Me: <presses every other key...no reaction>
Me: what the fuck...I'm not Pavlov's dog, asshole.
Me: ...
Me: *sigh*
Me: <presses B>
Narrator: "bla, bla, bla, Stanley - that's you - was pathetic and boring. He just wanted to get on with his work."
On screen display: "press X"
Me: fuck you! if I wanted this, I would've bought typing of the dead! *quits game* Yeah...you didn't think I would let a game tell me I don't have a choice, did ya?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jan 3, 2014)

Finished Sequence 10 in Assassin's Creed II (I'm playing them in order).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 3, 2014)

On hardware news: I'm set with my PS2 phat with HDD and got everything working, from Free HDboot(a HDD variant of Free MCboot) to Codebreaker(to use widescreen fixes and...... funny stuff ).
I'm using the new HDD-OSD method to load games and works really well and clean, to give you and idea is like game forwarders on Wii or XMB on PSP, a HDD icon appear where you normally manage your memory cards with 3D icons like the ones used by the saves on the memory card(you can even rip those icons and use it for the games). even though this method has like a year since was discovered is still a WIP and a pain to setup, but once you have all ready and see how good and clean looks you know was worth it. I'm still copying games to the HDD, got a 200gb one so I need to make good use of it 
I'll probably post a tutorial of how to do it, just don't get you hopes high if you have a PS2 slim because is only for phat consoles with ethernet adapter and internal HDD.
Now on gaming news: I been playing with that PS2(yes is used for that too, not only for the joy of hacking, even when I enjoy more the hacking process that playing actual games). played Black and looks pretty good for a PS2 game, has been one of the games I saw at a friend's house and wanted to play but couldn't because I never looked to the console territory that much, I was part of the PC MUSTARD RACE at that time.
other game that worth a shot was Gran Turismo 4, since I know that this game supported 1080i on PS2 I was like "really?? a PS2 doing 1080 even when the Gamecube is more powerful and can't even do 720" so it was one of the first games I copied and OMG looks fantastic, even though is very jagged for the lack of antialiasing, ignoring that the game looks amazing seeing that a PS2 is doing the job.
other games that were a must are DDR Extreme and MAX2 as my cousin still has a dance math and I was a good player on my days of youth(WTF I'm 23 and already feel old). also the typical fighting games like MvsC2, Arcana heart, King of fighters XI(<3 Momoko) and Guilty gear XX AC+ and Cave shmups like Mishihime and Espgaluda.
if anyone has game suggestions please tell me as my knowledge of PS2 games isn't big and only know the always mentioned games and the ones that were ported to PS3. I play almost anything but RTS and SRPG(except Disgaea, but I already have those on PSP and Vita).


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 3, 2014)

It's been a while since I updated, but with exams coming up I didn't really achieve a lot in gaming.

Caught a shitload of pokemon across several versions during study breaks. Apparently also very lucky because I got 5 shiny's in 10 days (played about 1.5 hours each day). Eevee, krabby, hoothoot, wingul and ghastly.
Played on my copy of Attack of the Saiyans and beat Radditz. Beat the game on emulator once, but my OCD insists on having an actual complete save-file on the actual card too, now I bought it.

As excercise for my programming I started making a database (and wishlist) for my games. It saves the name, developer, if I finished it,  personal score, etc.
It can also display 3 random games I haven't finished yet, out of which I have to choose what to play next, it has a search function and can directly place games from the wishlist to the collection if I buy them. Thinking of other nice functions at the moment.
I know it's nothing impressive, but I've just started programming so give me a break


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 3, 2014)

Finally! i kept playing League of legends since january 1..... oh well.
started playing Final Fantasy IX, great game so far, i´m on the castle at lindblum.
reached the Dragon Abyss on Hexyz Force... the Boss before it was Extremly Difficult because i didn´t had any water attacks( the boss is a sand worm BTW)
and started playing Dragon quest V... 10 minutes in...


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bought an xbox 360 from an old friend. Black elite model, 2 pads, couple of games, not bad for £60. It does occasionally crash, but to be fair it's not been used or even cleaned for several years, so it's probably just dusty. May only have 2 games (Dead Space 2 and CoD WaW) I still have access to my old download history, so I got back all my old downloads. A few indie titles, Scott Pilgrim, Sonic 4, and my all time favourite racer, Outrun Online Arcade. You can't even buy that any more, it was taken off Live and PSN 2 years ago when the Ferrari license expired. So I'm really happy I was able to get it back. It's kind of a side project to pick up some of my old faves like Tales of Vesperia. It may not be perfect with the technical issues, but about as good as I can expect for only £60 when it's been sat idle for so long.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 5, 2014)

Finished MURI


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 6, 2014)

Completed getting my fifth Shinny Star on my file for Mario 3d World yesterday.I'll put the rest in a spoiler.


Spoiler



Which I kind of find odd sense I haven't yet completed Crown World. I've done everything else but complete that particular world. Ended up Rage quitting on Crown-Crown for now but the more I play it the easy it gets. Them Damn blocks get on my nerves.lol I'm honestly not sure how long it will take me to beat these 3 levels in World Crown I'd figure at least a day or two with all the characters which I do plan on doing for my 100%


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jan 6, 2014)

Got Super Mario 3D World today & have got to the 3rd Island so far.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally finished my 100% run on Mario 3d World, with every character solo (no bubble tricks). yay
Total Playtime-76:28
Lives Lost-635



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jan 7, 2014)

Reached level 50 in GW2.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 7, 2014)

I finally beat God Eater main storyline, now im on to the side story .


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally located the last two chocobos I need for my collection. With any luck, 24 hours from now I'll be celebrating the end of a 17 year mission to complete the set. 

Finished the last of the DLC for Arkham City so I sold it alongside some other stuff, needed the cash. Aside from that not much done today, been mostly focused on cleaning my place.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Finally finished my 100% run on Mario 3d World, with every character solo (no bubble tricks). yay
> Total Playtime-76:28
> Lives Lost-635
> 
> ...


 
You could've posted that on Miiverse and then you'd have a screenshot of that instead, which is much easier.

Like this:






I dunno why I keep seeing Luigis fall off the screen but that's kinda annoying.

By the way, I accomplished finding that damned stamp which was hidden so I kinda cheated the game and watched a video to know where it was.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 7, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> You could've posted that on Miiverse and then you'd have a screenshot of that instead, which is much easier.
> 
> I dunno why I keep seeing Luigis fall off the screen but that's kinda annoying.
> 
> By the way, I accomplished finding that damned stamp which was hidden so I kinda cheated the game and watched a video to know where it was.


 
I did post it on Miiverse but i don't know how to share the link of the image, So I guess it wasn't easier


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I did post it on Miiverse but i don't know how to share the link of the image


Haven't tried it myself but I understand that every time you hit a "upload"/"browse..." button in the web browser it will grab a screenshot of your current game and upload it to that site. If that's the case, you don't even need to bother with Miiverse. You'd be able to just hit the "upload a file" button here and post the screenshot directly.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 7, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> Haven't tried it myself but I understand that every time you hit a "upload"/"browse..." button in the web browser it will grab a screenshot of your current game and upload it to that site. If that's the case, you don't even need to bother with Miiverse. You'd be able to just hit the "upload a file" button here and post the screenshot directly.


Thanks, I believe i figured out the miiverse


Spoiler: Mario 3d World 100% completed pic


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 8, 2014)

Won the auctions for the last two chocobos I'm missing from my '97 Banpresto set. It's taken me since 1997 but I finally have them all. Added bonus, I got a refund for the orange one that never showed up, and the guy who sold me the blue and yellow ones had an orange one too, only half the price. So I treated myself. Granted, this means I now have £117 of eBay debt to pay off, but this is the last time I'll have any major eBay expenses as there are, to my knowledge, no more rare and expensive chocobos for me to hunt down.

I also played through CoD WaW in one shot, which was fun but it now means I have nothing to play on my new 360 as I only had that one game with it, I have my downloadable titles (failing that the PS3) but nothing else to play disc-wise on 360. Might see if I can track down a copy of Tales of Vesperia. I can download it for £20, but I only have a 20GB hard drive and that game must take up pretty much all of that space.


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been playing a lot of Dynamite Headdy lately, and gosh, it's a real gem! I was initially put off because it looked like one of those second-rate "mascot with attitude" games that infested the nineties, but I gave it a go because everyone seems to regard it as sort of an underrated classic. I'm glad I took the plunge, because it's really nifty! You can definitely tell it was made by the folks behind Gunstar Heroes. Treasure certainly knew how to push the envelope with their Genesis titles.

I don't have time to get into detail, but for those who have the means, give it a shot if you haven't yet! Though I'd definitely recommend playing on a real Genesis, as opposed to, say, on the PS3's Genesis collection or something. The Genesis' rocker D-pad MUCH better-suited for registering diagonal input. You wouldn't think it'd make much of a difference, but it's like night and day!



Blaze163 said:


> Won the auctions for the last two chocobos I'm missing from my '97 Banpresto set.


 

Good on ya! I'll bet that's a personal load off your shoulders. I've always been interested in collecting stuff like that but haven't bothered to get started yet.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 8, 2014)

The best bit is that now I have the complete set, the missus suggested we invest in a few remote control cars, stick a chocobo on each, and race them. Curious if the gold one is genuinely the fastest.


----------



## Arras (Jan 10, 2014)

Cleared Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance on Hard. Final boss is pretty fun. It's near impossible to stop him from healing though.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 10, 2014)

Arras said:


> Cleared Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance on Hard. Final boss is pretty fun. It's near impossible to stop him from healing though.


 
so, is this game awesome like other Metal gears?
 i´m already downloading it on Steam....there´s no comeback


----------



## Arras (Jan 10, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> so, is this game awesome like other Metal gears?
> i´m already downloading it on Steam....there´s no comeback


It is very awesome, but not like other Metal Gears at all. Metal Gear Solid is normally about being stealthy and stuff while Metal Gear Rising is about cutting stuff to pieces as a cyborg ninja.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 11, 2014)

I got my first Platinum Trophy On PSN the other day in the walking dead Vita ^p^


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 11, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I got my first Platinum Trophy On PSN the other day in the walking dead Vita ^p^


 
Didn't even know that game existed for Vita!
I see it got pretty good reviews too. I don't think I've seen it at any stores before, so is it download only?

Anyway, I started Dragonball Z: Attack of the Saiyans last week and played through 2/3 of it during study breaks.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 11, 2014)

DragorianSword said:


> Didn't even know that game existed for Vita!
> I see it got pretty good reviews too. I don't think I've seen it at any stores before, so is it download only?
> 
> Anyway, I started Dragonball Z: Attack of the Saiyans last week and played through 2/3 of it during study breaks.


 
which chapter did you stopped?  what´s your main team?

anyways, been messing with my New 3DS, downloaded demos such as PXZ,Theathrhythm FF, Bravely Default.Etc....
and reached the pokemon league on Pokemon Y.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 11, 2014)

DragorianSword said:


> Didn't even know that game existed for Vita!
> I see it got pretty good reviews too. I don't think I've seen it at any stores before, so is it download only?
> 
> Anyway, I started Dragonball Z: Attack of the Saiyans last week and played through 2/3 of it during study breaks.


It's on Cart too, just not easy to find anywhere~
Runs pretty nice on Vita, includes 400 days expansion as well. I actually bought it here off the temp as a digital download ^p^

Anywho, I earned a few trophies in Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed Vita today and yesterday, and I downloaded Disgaea Afternoon of Darkness which I'm excited to begin playing. Never played Disgaea before.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Jan 11, 2014)

got my k/d ratio from 0.5 to 0.8.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 11, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> which chapter did you stopped? what´s your main team?
> 
> anyways, been messing with my New 3DS, downloaded demos such as PXZ,Theathrhythm FF, Bravely Default.Etc....
> and reached the pokemon league on Pokemon Y.


 

I'm on chapter 10, collecting the Dragon Balls. Not really using any team in particular.
I know I had a good team when I played it before on emulator, but can't remember which.
I think it was Goku, Krillin and Tien (which seem to be the best or at least strongest characters to me) but I'm not sure.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2014)

Just beaten Shadar in Ni No Kuni <3


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 14, 2014)

I beat Sonic Colors for the DS Saturday evening (including the "secret" ending), meaning I've now beaten both versions of the game. I wanted to get on here and brag about it, but the Temp was down.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 14, 2014)

...I missed this thread. ;-;
I PLAYED GALAXY 2!!!
AMAIZING, JUST AMAIZING. Really, every level has its unique way of winning which I really love.
The music is just spot on. I haven't played a game this good. ;-;


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 14, 2014)

wow,it´s back...
finally finished Pokemon Y!, what a great champion music!
and i just killed mewtwo.....


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 20, 2014)

Finished Ni No Kuni <3
70 hours.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Jan 21, 2014)

Uninstalled BF4 and Skyrim and started going through quite a few of little indie games I bought and did not touch. Don't starve is highly addictive.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 21, 2014)

Started playing Mass Effect 2, Yes, i played ME3 Before 1 and 2 (lol).
4 Hours in-game, the story is kinda good, the combat is the same of ME3, i tried playing ME1 but the combat is so....Meh....


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 22, 2014)

Finished Dust: an Elysian tail. Pretty fun bash-n-slash platformer/RPG thingy. I kind of wish it was longer, though. Just managed to find and forge two "wedding rings" (each of which boost your stats to just ridiculous heights)...only to face the final boss.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally completed the last of the four games that were stolen from me way back in 2002 (Alundra, Legend of Dragoon, Silent Bomber and Wild Arms). Feels good to have finally caught up with the games I started back in 1997.

To make it even better, mere seconds after the credits rolled on Alundra, the postman showed up with a big box of chocobos for me. Blue one is now sat on the sofa with the others (with an orange one as a bonus), the last one I need (yellow) is on hold for me from the seller, the moment I get paid I pay it off, he sends it, and it's finally mission accomplished on that too.

Aside from that, mostly playing Ni No Kuni to pass the time waiting for Tales of Symphonia, Lightning Returns, etc.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 22, 2014)

Blaze163 said:


> games that were stolen from me


 
I'm sorry to hear that. One of my biggest fears is that someone will break into my apartment and steal all my gaming stuff (though I live in a pretty safe town).  If I ever had the money to buy a house, I would make sure I could have a dedicated gaming room that could be locked with its own key.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2014)

I made a calling cart system in minecraft.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 23, 2014)

Since yesterday was my birthday, I spent the whole day playing _The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past_ (Wii VC) and beat it with no deaths. This means I beat it over the course of two plays (a few days back I started the game and got to the part where you enter the dark world, and beat the rest yesterday). This marks the fourth time I've beaten the game, all in less than a year, as well as my second no-death run, and the first time I played the original SNES version in some form, as opposed to the GBA version.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 24, 2014)

Just a week after making a Club Nintendo account, I'm already Platinum status  Hooray for digging up all of my old DS and Wii games for the myNintendo codes that work!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got to the Gamma sector in Starbound


----------



## BMinkie (Jan 24, 2014)

beat the dark palace in The Legend of zelda a link between worlds


----------



## Arras (Jan 24, 2014)

I finally managed to run Beatmania - turns out running a modern arcade game on a PC is somewhat tricky. Now I just need to stop being so bad at it


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 24, 2014)

just fought a Streetpass team on Fire Emblem Awakening.... only Chrom survived, he defeated Lon´Qu and Nah with 3 Crits,lucky as hell.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 25, 2014)

I got 1 million lums on Rayman Legends (already had the 700 teensies about a month ago).


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 25, 2014)

Started playing League of Legends again.
This time with friends and I have to say it multiplies the fun drastically.
Also adds frustration because some friends keep on going out on their own and picking wrong characters.
They all want to be melee and strong characters, while I'm the only one who prefers ranged.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 27, 2014)

Received my 2 MM3 Psx modchips from EurAisa yesterday, Installed the first one easy. As I was opening the second Psx though surprisingly it already had a modchip installed. which was a 4-wire modchip I believe it was a Old Crow. Ended up replacing it with a MM3, and installed the Old Crow in a older 1001 model. Also ended up having to pot tweak the laser's inorder to get it to read the burned disc correctly but overall everything went smooth.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 29, 2014)

The last 2 weeks I was on vacations and not played that many games, but advanced on P3P, and used the rest of my time reading Haruhi Suzumiya mangas I bought some time ago and still couldn't read for lack of time.
after vacations and finaly at home, played Ducktales Remastered and is awesome, beat it on normal and then in hard, both time with the hard pogo option on for artificial original difficulty.
also bought and finished Ratchet&Clank into the nexus, if is a little short isn't terribly short like quest for booty and at least the hard difficulty setting is quite challenging since now you can't groovytron you path to victory and the nightmare box isn't the same, the temporal repulsor is very useful though.
and since I beat all the Ratchet games on PS3 it was time to play the original PS2 trilogy...... on PS3.
started Ratchet&Clank and feels very solid for the first game, but also very different for the additions that where added later on like the level up of the weapons, for the same reason I think the omniwrench feels OP compared to the future series at least. the graphics looks very sharp and crisp and the textures were redone, good remaster job.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 29, 2014)

Accidentally screwed over my friend's Xbox. He bought Tales of Vesperia for us to share so I could download it through his profile. Had to transfer the licenses to get it working, now he can't play his games (aside from Vesperia, oddly) 'cause I have the licenses. Oops.

Also finally paid off my eBay debts so as soon as the postman does his job I finally have the complete set of cuddly chocobos. Yay me.


----------



## Arras (Jan 29, 2014)

osu!mania level 50 get


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 1, 2014)

Finished all the Errands and Bounty hunts in NNK <3


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 2, 2014)

I've actually accomplished quite a bit since my last post over two weeks ago, but have been neglecting to post here.

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Wii VC)- My girlfriend and I play a lot of games together, but some of that playtime consists of one of us watching the other play a game that we know inside and out. A few days before my birthday, I decided to play aLttP, and beat the entire first part of the game (getting all the pendants and entering the dark world). Then on my birthday, I decided there was nothing I wanted to do more than play aLttP. So I sat down and spent the entire afternoon and evening playing it (with breaks for snacks, etc) with my girlfriend as my spectator, and I ended up beating the game 100% with zero deaths (making this my third overall 100% run, and my second no-death run). This is a big deal because not only have I never really played so much of a game in one sitting before, but I've never beaten the SNES version of the game (I've beaten the GBA port 3 times). I'm pretty freaking proud of myself, and sometime in the distant future, I would like to sit down and beat the game all at once.
Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut (XBLA)- Another game my girlfriend and I played together. This was her first time playing the game, and I haven't played the game in years, so it was nice to go back and revisit it. When I was younger, I didn't quite appreciate it as much (I had played Sonic Adventure 2: Battle on the GameCube before the release of Sonic Adventure DX on the same system, so I was spoiled by the newer game), but now I can really appreciate it as being as good and even better than SA2 in quite a few ways. We've since started playing Sonic Adventure 2: Battle on XBLA, in followup.
Bayonetta (360)- This game has quite a weird history, with me. I first heard about the game in summer 2012 thanks to this guy here, and picked it up a couple months later in excitement. Unfortunately, I decided within the first couple hours that it wasn't really my thing. Fast forward to almost a year later, and my girlfriend gets curious about the game, so we try to play it together. Again, I'm uninterested, so we stop. We started playing again in November and, I don't know, something clicked this time, and I ended up really liking it. By the time we beat the game, it shot up to being one of my favorite games of all time, and I'm greatly anticipating the sequel.
Mega Man Zero 3 (GBA)- Yet another beaten entry in my Mega Man marathon. Not much else to say, except that, as with the first two Zero games, this was my first time beating it on normal difficulty (the last time I beat it was via easy scenario in Zero Collection for DS). I've since moved on to Zero 4, and good grief, the difference between easy and normal mode in that game is ridiculous.


----------



## Allura (Feb 3, 2014)

Today I've spent the day playing Mario World 3D for WiiU with my girlfriend. Nothing to exciting today.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 3, 2014)

Today my girlfriend and I beat Donkey Kong Country Returns (Wii). We've been playing this game together on and off since before we moved out of our old apartment in July, so this has been in the making for some time. We still have World 9 to take care of (we finished all the temples, and got all the KONG letters), but the main game is beat. After we take care of World 9 (probably next weekend), we'll be all set for Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze later this month.


----------



## midnight1001 (Feb 3, 2014)

Finished my first Zelda Game!! Ocarina of time the 3d version!  
Now can't wait to play skyward sword!


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 3, 2014)

just some messing around in gta v
Felina



Spoiler


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 3, 2014)

I've made it to disc two on FFIX (PSN release on my Vita), and I rescued Dagger and am about to do the Ramuh bit of the story.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 3, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I've made it to disc two on FFIX (PSN release on my Vita), and I rescued Dagger and am about to do the Ramuh bit of the story.


 
you still have a looong road ahead, that games is very very long and on the later stages of the game the difficulty of regular enemies is ridiculous, prepare to grind.

I haven't accomplished many things lately, I have been busy watching anime because my anime backlog is getting bigger than my game backlog. watched a Shana 1st season on 1 night and over the week watched Shana 2nd, now I'm making plans to watch Shana 3rd and finish once and for all with that.
now on gaming news I bought a copy of Pokemon White 2 in preparation for Pokemon Bank, my plan was to transfer my dstwo save to the original cartridge but ended up starting a new adventure, gen 5 is one of my favorite generations along with 3rd. so far I have beaten 3 gyms and I'm traversing the desert. I still got a plan B to transfer my old pokemons using a home GTS so I have them waiting to be transferred to Pokemon Bank to cheat play on gen 6 with them, I want my dualscreens Meganium!!!!


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 3, 2014)

played more SMTDS:RKVSTSA and SMT:III nocturne while on my friend´s house,also got to 100+ hours on Pokemon Y


----------



## Arras (Feb 3, 2014)

Got the fifth blue rank on Beatmania  I haven't tried sixth yet but I only barely managed to clear 5, so I doubt I'll be able to do that. I suck too bad to play diff 8/9 songs properly.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 3, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> you still have a looong road ahead, that games is very very long and on the later stages of the game the difficulty of regular enemies is ridiculous, prepare to grind.


Oh, I know. I made a few attempts at it back during my childhood on the good 'ol PS1 before the disc holding spindle popped out and ball bearings went everywhere. I've never made it beyond around the beginning of disc three though (when you're taken aboard Kuja's airship and dropped off on some island to do something for him). I remember at that point, I was severely under leveled and was having the hardest time just fighting the enemies on the way to the dungeon. Thus, I quit, and attempts after that got me no further than about halfway through disc one before my attention was grabbed by something else.

On a related note, I made it to Fossil Roo last night, am nearing a collective level 20, and people have learned the majority of their abilities so far.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 3, 2014)

My girlfriend and I just beat _Sonic Adventure 2: Battle_ (XBLA). This was her first time playing it, and unfortunately she didn't enjoy it as much as _Sonic Adventure DX_ (XBLA). Now we're moving on to _Sonic Lost World_ (Wii U). Hopefully she enjoys this one better!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 6, 2014)

Recently soft modded my Ps2's MC with free mcboot \w opl(smb), so I've been playing alot of Burnout 3 (one of my favorites) So far I've completed getting to the Gran Prix the one with the Indy car.eek I will say I have 2 ps2's one slim the other phat with the network adapter, been aiming to get a Ide hdd for the phat but after trying out opl (smb) with a crossover cable I honestly don't believe I'll worry to much about getting one. All the games I enjoy play perfectly on it. Very happy with it.

Also played alittle more Crash Team Racing on the Ps1, difficulty really seems to pick up on the 3rd area, I'm currently stuck on Tiny Arena. oh and I'm still waiting on my yaosm modchip for the Wii to arrive hopefully I'll get that by this weekend. Already got all the wires soldered on 2 d2b pcb's so I'll post pictures after I get them installed.


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 6, 2014)

Got Pokémon Bank


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 6, 2014)

-deleted-


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 6, 2014)

Nvm.


----------



## CompassNorth (Feb 6, 2014)

I beat a boss in Etrian Odyssey Untold in less than 10 turns.
That was pretty cool.


----------



## gameshark (Feb 6, 2014)

tried out my own cool cheats for Platypus psp version


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 6, 2014)

finally played some Final Fantasy IX, got to the gate(W/ Steiner and Dagger) on the 1st Disc.
on the way, i Fought a boss that was so annoying, i wasted all my phoenix downs and potions, vivi and zidane dead, and Freya with 10 HP..... i only had one chance, and i last saved about 3 hours ago....
One command -> Jump, 7 suspenseful seconds later, freya deals 389 DMG, the boss is dead...VICTORY!


----------



## CompassNorth (Feb 6, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> finally played some Final Fantasy IX, got to the gate(W/ Steiner and Dagger) on the 1st Disc.
> on the way, i Fought a boss that was so annoying, i wasted all my phoenix downs and potions, vivi and zidane dead, and Freya with 10 HP..... i only had one chance, and i last saved about 3 hours ago....
> One command -> Jump, 7 suspenseful seconds later, freya deals 389 DMG, the boss is dead...VICTORY!


One of the best Final Fantasy games.
You're in for a treat.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 6, 2014)

Played Borderlands 1 after a looong time, I didn't remembered that was that easy to level up, compared to Borderlands 2 anyways, one of the things I miss of Borderlands 2 are the manufacturers gimmicks, but the rest is all right and you can keep your equipment much more time.
one thing that annoy me is that I can't get v-sync working no matter what I do, have forced v-sync via catalyst and with d3doverrider and I still have tearing. at least got antialiasing working via smaa injector.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 7, 2014)

Excelented the 2nd hardest song in Extend


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Excelented the 2nd hardest song in Extend



pff I have a perfect on that shit. As long as you get the speed right it's not that hard. There's several others that are much harder to get a perfect on imo.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 7, 2014)

Arras said:


> pff I have a perfect on that shit. As long as you get the speed right it's not that hard. There's several others that are much harder to get a perfect on imo.


 

Emulator has input lags


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 7, 2014)

Received my yaosm modchip's for the Wii today, got both soldered + installed which was fairly easy and everything seems to be working great. Here is my install pictures. 

edit: btw I ordered from EurAsia which I would recommend to anyone, it took 2 weeks to get to the usa but I had no problems, next time I think i'll program my own with a pic programmer I'll definitely be ordering one soon.



Spoiler: Yaosm Install pics


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Today I finished The Binding of Isaac and got all 84 achievements.  Now I finally can die in peace!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2014)

Finished Death Jr 2 again.
For the idk, 20th time?


----------



## Qtis (Feb 9, 2014)

Started Duke Nukem Forever. Accomplishment as itself.

So far I'm thinking "Why...?" and "I should play Duke Nukem 3D.."


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 9, 2014)

finished the 1st disc of FF9, and just got out of alexandria on Disc 2, goddamn, Beatrix one-shoted my entire team ;-;


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 9, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> finished the 1st disc of FF9, and just got out of alexandria on Disc 2, goddamn, Beatrix one-shoted my entire team ;-;


I saw your last post, and Gizmaluke definitely is not easy if you aren't prepared. I've played through Gizmaluke's Grotto several times in the past, so I found the fight manageable, but it still wasn't a cakewalk. And yeah, you technically can never actually beat Beatrix. She does have a set amount of HP that you can get to, triggering the kill shot, but odds are, if you're playing it right, you won't manage to get there due to Zidane focusing on stealing what she has.

As for my accomplishment, I beat FF9 today, after first trying to play the game over a decade ago. SPOILERS AHEAD! All the specific info is in the spoiler tag that might actually be spoiler-riffic.


Spoiler



Kuja was easier than I expected him to be, and I completely destroyed the end game boss. Honestly, the end game boss was a little too easy, despite his group attacks. It helps that three quarters of my party ended up tranced (except Zidane, sadly; Grand Lethal would have been amazing), not to mention that I had auto-regen on Dagger and Zidane, auto-life on Dagger and Vivi, and a fuck ton of HP and defense on Steiner.



Used a party of Zidane, Dagger, Vivi, and Steiner to completely win. Due to my focus on them throughout the game, they all had nearly all of their skills, sans a couple of skills that I have no idea what piece of gear they could have possibly been on, or how I could have missed it with all of my side questing. Regardless, my end game levels were something like 56, 55, 54, and 54. I got my Gold Chocobo and dug up every treasure, got every dive spot, and all of the mountain cracks, so I was definitely set where equipment and abilities of all sorts were concerned. Due to said side questing, I was also set on elixirs and ethers, making it so it would have been damned hard for me to lose.

I may boot it back up and go after Ozma, for the prestige of beating him and getting Dagger's final summon, if nothing else.

My final verdict: that was a fantastic game. It was easily better than VII and VIII, without a doubt. The story was better, the ability system was better, the Chocobo system was more fun, the side quests didn't feel totally useless, and ultimate weapons were attainable with enough effort without being ridiculously hard to get (excluding the Excalibur 2, because reaching the end game in 12 hours ain't happening). I enjoyed it more than III and IV, and I would say it's definitely better than any of the installments XII+. I spent almost exactly 50 hours getting through the game too, and considering next to none of that time was spent level grinding, that means nearly 50 hours of story and side quests, something a lot of games are missing anymore.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I saw your last post, and Gizmaluke definitely is not easy if you aren't prepared. I've played through Gizmaluke's Grotto several times in the past, so I found the fight manageable, but it still wasn't a cakewalk. And yeah, you technically can never actually beat Beatrix. She does have a set amount of HP that you can get to, triggering the kill shot, but odds are, if you're playing it right, you won't manage to get there due to Zidane focusing on stealing what she has.


 
Yeah, i know she has a set amount of HP before her uses flamewall or something like that, the fight was manangeable, as i´m playing on the emulator, i just had to load the state until she doesn´t start the battle casting Shock on Steiner( this happened A LOT) Steiner had over 1100 hp but the Shock dealt over 1200 to everyone, it was so fustrating...
But anyways, does this game has a ``Wake-up call boss´´?the battle against the antlion or something was brutal....


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2014)

And finished Hamtaro Ham Ham Heartbreak again c:


----------



## Arras (Feb 9, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> And finished Hamtaro Ham Ham Heartbreak again c:


Heh, I remember that game. Finished it once or twice as a kid, it was actually surprisingly good for a game with Hamtaro in the name.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2014)

Arras said:


> Heh, I remember that game. Finished it once or twice as a kid, it was actually surprisingly good for a game with Hamtaro in the name.


I still got the original cart ;p
Along with the box c:

I also got Ham ham Unite for GBC (cart only)
Ham Ham Games (boxed) and Ham Ham rescue (boxed)

All except the GBC one where purchased at launch ;p


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 9, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Yeah, i know she has a set amount of HP before her uses flamewall or something like that, the fight was manangeable, as i´m playing on the emulator, i just had to load the state until she doesn´t start the battle casting Shock on Steiner( this happened A LOT) Steiner had over 1100 hp but the Shock dealt over 1200 to everyone, it was so fustrating...
> But anyways, does this game has a ``Wake-up call boss´´?the battle against the antlion or something was brutal....


She shouldn't start the battle by using Shock. That's supposed to be her kill shot, initiated via the battle obviously being over. If she was using that right off, I dunno. Maybe it's something about the version of the game you have. I know that, at the least, there are a couple versions of FF IX in existence on disc, which means, odds are, they exist online too. Though, it should be mentioned that the second version was primarily to correct the Gold Chocobo bug, which made most of disc three completely skippable.

As for the bosses, yeah, some of them are going to kick your ass, especially early on through disc two, when you don't get to pick pretty much any of your party. Odds are, you won't do as well as me right away because, quite frankly, I have the experience of playing through at least 60% of the game a couple of times in the past, giving me a leg up on dos and don'ts with characters.

To note, Gizmaluke and the Antlion boss are both some of the tougher fights. Not the toughest, by far, but tougher. Hell, some of the random enemies in the end game can incapacitate your entire party and get you game over if you aren't careful (or are playing on active so that you don't have time to respond before the enemy can move again). Later in the game, either get used to utilizing one of the two white magic users you'll eventually have, or get used to utilizing abilities such as auto-potion+chemist (for 300 HP instead of 150 HP) or auto-regen. It should be noted that auto-regen is most effective when spell casters are in the party, as their longer attacks are fantastic for giving the regen time to work. Regardless, auto-potion and chemist are most likely to be coming up soon IIRC. Auto-regen is more a disc three ability.

Another thing to remember: don't ditch old equipment as soon as you get new equipment if you still have abilities to learn. Even arbitrary skills like Locomotion may eventually find a great use, and you don't want to get later in the game and suddenly be stuck with old equipment because of some ability or another that you suddenly need to help you out.

OH, and Level Up and Ability Up. Together, they take up about 10 points per person of their precious few early on, but learning abilities quickly is a blessing, and more levels faster just keeps things easier without level grinding.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 11, 2014)

Completed Giana sisters: twisted dreams.
And Limbo (for the second time).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been having a hard time focusing on finishing games because Pokemon Bank ruined my whole schedule. been playing Pokemon Y trying to pass super singles on battle mansion without luck even though I have my old pokemons, they still throw at me a complete team of counters to anything I have on that moment and with such luck that I cannot even move because hypnosis works for them like a 100% acc move while my 90% acc rough play or aqua tail misses, that's bullshit.
downloaded Beatmania IIDX 12 Happy Sky for PS2 and is fucking hard, I really need the turntable controller to hit something because the keys of the game doesn't translate very well to Dualshock buttons, but I'll be trying to get used to them until I can order the turntable controller.
I'm also interested on the Pop'n Music series, I'll give it a try and hope the controls aren't that broken like IIDX ones, fortunately someone on MercadoLibre has a controller and I'll buy it if I like the game enough, after paying my debts of course.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 11, 2014)

again, what a luck..
played more FF IX until the part where you fight a Huge tree on the 2nd disc, the fight was pretty easy until it started casting mustard bomb, everyone died excluding eiko, she had over 200 hp, another counter would kill her, but then i used Fenrir for 1400 DMG( it even showed the entire animation), killing it, just like what happened with gizmaluke....


----------



## dxplay2128 (Feb 12, 2014)

finished chapter 7 in mother 3. The barrier trio was a pain in the rear, but overall it was a pretty fun chapter


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 12, 2014)

I got Scribblenauts Unmasked for the Wii U from eshop. Lots of fun, completed just the mini mini quarter of the game. ;o;


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 12, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> LOL, again, what a luck..
> played more FF IX until the part where you fight a Huge tree on the 2nd disc, the fight was pretty easy until it started casting mustard bomb, everyone died excluding eiko, she had over 200 hp, another counter would kill her, but then i used Fenrir for 1400 DMG( it even showed the entire animation), killing it, just like what happened with gizmaluke....


lol that's some really bad luck. Throughout the entire game, mustard bomb only connected once or twice for my party.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 12, 2014)

Bought Bravely Default!!
I haven't played the demo and on the Nintendo direct they said that the demo complements the full game, so started playing the demo first.
one thing that I realized is that now I have too many to play it all at the same time and if I split the time on them I'll end up playing like 5 minutes each, I need to make a plan to organize better my games :/


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 15, 2014)

Just fought a huge ass airship on FF IX, that damned thing confused Zidane( the only one) the entire time, eiko and vivi can´t even use magic on the dungeon, It always used the combo: Photon + Boomerang on Freya and zidane, wasted 70 hi-potions on this battle.... and 10 phoenix downs...


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 15, 2014)

Got My Spy in Team Fortress 2 to the second Commendation or whatever it's called when you get 11 achievements. 
Ever since I joined the PC Masterrace I play A Lot of TF2, and spy is soooo much fun. 

Also been playing Loadout a lot, pretty fun game. Annoyed that it's mostly micro transactions for any cosmetic changes though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 15, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Just fought a huge ass airship on FF IX, that damned thing confused Zidane( the only one) the entire time, eiko and vivi can´t even use magic on the dungeon, It always used the combo: Photon + Boomerang on Freya and zidane, wasted 70 hi-potions on this battle.... and 10 phoenix downs...


Yeah, when they said that there was an anti-magic field in the dungeon before you even left the Hilda Garde I, you definitely should have listened. Zidane, Steiner, Freya, and either Quina or Amarant are the ideal party. I actually had issues with murdering the airship too quickly while trying to steal stuff with Zidane.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow I love Scribblenauts Unmasked! I had loads of fun. 
And the Hero Creator and Avatar Editor is awesome. I made Mr.Potato!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 16, 2014)

Been playing Resident Evil 2 on Vita, doing rather well so far considering I've only had to use a green herb once. 
Just got to the library part and have a decent amount of handgun ammo with the upgraded C Handgun, and I've got about 9 shotgun shells.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 17, 2014)

Update On res Evil 2. I  just finished Leons A Game. 
Time to start Claires game~


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 17, 2014)

I got 5 Meloettas. PM me if you wanna trade.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 17, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> I got 5 Meloettas. PM me if you wanna trade.


 
how did you got that many Meloettas??
I would have asked for one but I already inserted the wondercard to flashcard, traded to legit White 2 and transfered it to Y. not the easiest thing but the only way to get legit event pokemons to battle on Y.

Got the Pop'n Music controller and playing with proper controls make it a lot easier, but now I wish have a custom arcade one.
beat 2(or was 3) par times on Mighty Switch Force, only need to beat like 6 more and the extras to finish everything.
Went to a friend's house and marathoned Borderlands 2 from Tundra Express to the Warrior(on true vault hunter mode, I was stuck there with Maya since I have been playing online only with her and had it level 50 already even when I was early on the game), went sanic speed and completed only the story missions, that turned out on a very quick run and a realization that the game is shorter than I thought, side missions are everywhere and consume more time than you think. after that farmed Knuckle Dragger for the Hornet and got it, also the Warrior dropped the Volcano, I rarely use sniper rifles and my friend plays Zer0 so is better suited for him.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 17, 2014)

I finished The War Chiefs, first expansion of Age of Empires III.

Despite how short the campaign was (two Acts instead of three), I really liked the difficulty level. The magic fire was a nice touch for the gameplay and I really liked how they kept the focus on the black powder weapons in the 2nd act instead of going all Native. I'm playing Asian Dynasties now.

Oh, and two words: Ninja Indians.


----------



## Arras (Feb 17, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> how did you got that many Meloettas??
> I would have asked for one but I already inserted the wondercard to flashcard, traded to legit White 2 and transfered it to Y. not the easiest thing but the only way to get legit event pokemons to battle on Y.
> 
> Got the Pop'n Music controller and playing with proper controls make it a lot easier, but now I wish have a custom arcade one.
> ...


There's always the option of building one yourself (the buttons can be gotten from places like http://www.arcadeshop.de/Illum-Buttons-Jumbo-Dome-Button-98-mm-white_503.html) but it'll still cost quite a bit because you'll need 9 pretty large buttons. Ordering a built one is very very expensive though. (http://gamo2.com/en/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=249)


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 17, 2014)

wow , just finished the 3Rd disc of Final Fantasy IX, the story is Awesome....
the dificulty is kinda....meh, i can one-shot everything with just Zidane, even though i Grinded for Abilities like hell....
my party right now: Zidane LV 61, Steiner LV 46,Vivi LV 57 and Freya LV 56.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

Played Borderlands 2 to get a infinity pistol and got it on the first attempt!!!


Spoiler











a neutral one without zoom, just like I wanted, now to farm a little more Doc Mercy to get elementals


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 18, 2014)

Got the last of the Red Star Rings and S Ranks on Sonic Generations. I still need to get Walk On Water, Greased Lightning, Cant Touch This and the online trophies, but I'm within reach of my first proper platinum trophy. I usually don't bother with trophies but I enjoy Sonic Generations so I figured why not go for 100%.

I also got my new tablet to run GBA games, giving me plenty to do once I'm done with Sonic. Aside from that, sold 13 of my PS3 games as they weren't getting played and bought myself a huge heap of new clothes. Figured it was time to grow up a bit and stop keeping games like Uncharted around just because it was a full set. Full set or not, they were still 3 bits of plastic on a shelf.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 19, 2014)

I wanted to play some strategy games. After trying out civilization 4 for a while (yeeey, humble bundle) and age of empires 2 HD (yeey, steam sale), neither of those really "clicked" for me. Civilization is turn-based, and on a strategy game that just removes any tension for me. And TBH I don't get why age of empires 2 was so popular.

...so I went back to rise of nations, which has all the ingredients I like. Lots of resources but easy management, lots of progress to be made, different winning conditions and the AI is pretty decent as well (my guys tend to be a bit overambitious when it comes to attacking, but at least they do things I intend to do anyway...unlike AoE2 where moving more than 1 unit around becomes a giganormous clusterfuck). Not to forget there's something immensely gratifying when massively researching technlogoy and then attacking guys with muskets with a bunch of tanks. Or a bunch of wooden ships with a fleet of dreadnoughts. 

I admit I'm not good at it (I must've played the campaign on easiest, as 'normal' and even 'easy' skirmishes aren't as easy to win), but I'm certainly having fun with it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 19, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> wow , just finished the 3Rd disc of Final Fantasy IX, the story is Awesome....
> the dificulty is kinda....meh, i can one-shot everything with just Zidane, even though i Grinded for Abilities like hell....
> my party right now: Zidane LV 61, Steiner LV 46,Vivi LV 57 and Freya LV 56.


Yeah, those levels are end game levels. It would take some stellar screwing up to lose at the end game at this point. Honestly, I thought disc three held more difficulty than the entire final dungeon of disc four.


----------



## Dhampir (Feb 20, 2014)

Made a blog for my game. I'll do a proper thread at some point.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 21, 2014)

I just beat the _Castlevania: Rondo of Blood_ remake,the "main feature" in _Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles_ (PSP). I've played Castlevania before (mostly the original _Castlevania_ and _Super Castlevania IV_ on virtual console), but this is the first game that I seriously committed to playing and beating. I beat every stage except one (seriously, screw alternate stage 5!), and really enjoyed the game. Tough as nails (I think it's harder than any Mega Man game I've played), but seriously rewarding.


Spoiler: Rondo of Blood content and plot spoilers



By the way, I beat all those stages with Richter. I just couldn't get used enough to Maria's controls to really play well as her, and after spending so long mastering Richter, I didn't feel like mastering another character. And yes, I did get the "good" ending.


Anyway, I did find and unlock the original _Rondo of Blood_ and _Symphony of the Night_ within the game, so _Symphony of the Night_ is next on my to-play list (since it's the direct sequel to _Rondo of Blood_, as well as apparently a fan-favorite). I already started in fact, and really like what I see so far. The Metroid-styled open world (so that's where the word "Metroidvania" comes from!) and backdash have really won me over already (anything that resembles the dash in Mega Man X/Zero/ZX makes me happy!).


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 21, 2014)

Made 100 V-shapes in wii fit u today (and no cheating). Yeeeey! 
Electronic lady trainer: wow...you sure look handsome. Wanna go out with me? 
Nintendo rating system: here's seven stars for you! 
Piggy bank: you now burned 17 calories*. Yeeey!!! I mean...wait. What? 





*that's less energy than a single clementine gives you. On average, I've got to spend about 1100 calories a day.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 21, 2014)

Finished The Legend of Zelda OoT 3D, started Skyward Sword (finally got it to work).


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hell yes! just(last night) finished Final Fantasy IX!
the ending was Great!, as this is the first Final fantasy that i´ve ever finished in my life( managed to reach the final boss on III,IV,V,VI,VII,VIII, though) not counting XIII and XIII-2,AS they are the less"final fantasy-ish'' games.

to FF X!!!!!


----------



## the_raging_snorlax (Feb 23, 2014)

Finished Super Mario 3D World. I spent most of the game thinking this is good, but SM64 was better. World 8 changed my mind about that. The level design was no better than the previous worlds, but that Bowser themed amusement park just blew me away. I'm still replaying a few older levels collecting stars and stamps aiming for 100% completion. When I played on my own I got all stars and most stamps before I finish a world. Then I played through 3 worlds with my friends and they screwed me over .


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 24, 2014)

I went ahead and finished off Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time on my Vita. I got all of the bottles and all of the safes, and I got all of the treasure out of episode one. I collected 41 or 42 of the masks just grabbing what I found as I went, never actually hunting for them (there are 60 total). Total, I have 60% of the treasure. I would have more, but collecting treasure in episode three is an absolute nightmare. The hideout being elevated much higher than the majority of the rest of the map makes for one hell of an obstacle when trying to rush a treasure back in 20 seconds from halfway across the map. For the rest of the treasure, it's just about revisiting and carefully hunting around with my costumes.

I'll eventually go back and go for the platinum trophy, as it isn't terribly difficult to get for this game, but I just don't feel like it right now.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 24, 2014)

Got Danganronpa. have been playing it and is a fucking MASTERPIECE!!!!!
all the feeling that I had while playing 999 and VLR came to me again and got sucked on my Vita screen, the school life is intriguing, the investigations are interesting and the court classes are intense and long. I just cleared the 2nd case and got my mind blown many times by the conclusions that took place.
also thanks to that when I went to bed was blown away one more time because were like 4:30 and I need to work the next day. luckily I can afford to sleep a few hour and still go to work normally.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 24, 2014)

My girlfriend and I beat Kirby's Epic Yarn, yesterday. You know, I didn't think I would care much for it at first, and I really wish it was more challenging, but it was still really fun: The atmosphere, art direction, and music really made the game. I can't imagine having fun in 1-player, though... It's really one of those 2player-required games, in my opinion.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 24, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> My girlfriend and I beat Kirby's Epic Yarn, yesterday. You know, I didn't think I would care much for it at first, and I really wish it was more challenging, but it was still really fun: The atmosphere, art direction, and music really made the game. I can't imagine having fun in 1-player, though... It's really one of those 2player-required games, in my opinion.


I'm really hoping that they improve on everything in Yoshi Yarn when it finally releases. I'm pretty sure it's the same studio~


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 24, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I'm really hoping that they improve on everything in Yoshi Yarn when it finally releases. I'm pretty sure it's the same studio~


 
It is. I wish it was Kirby instead of Yoshi, honestly. I absolutely love Yoshi, but I feel like Kirby lends himself much better to that type of environment than Yoshi does.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 24, 2014)

I beat Mega Man Zero 4 (GBA) about 30 minutes ago. And thus ends my journey through my favorite Mega Man subseries. I'm sad to see it end, and proud to say that I've now beaten all four games on their original difficulty (initially, I only beat them on the "Easy Scenario" included in the Zero Collection for DS).



Spoiler: Mega Man Zero 4 ending spoiler



I swear, that ending made me tear up the first time, and it made me tear up this time. So sad, but so so good.


But alas, my New Year's Resolution to beat the main Mega Man games are still in effect, and there are still many more games to play. I'm not quite sure where I want to go next... I'm thinking I'll do either Mega Man X4 or ZX next, but perhaps I'll wait until I finish beating the hard mode of Maverick Hunter X (I'm on the second to last stage), as well as Castlevania: Symphony of the Night.

Edit 1: Sorry, I totally forgot I posted earlier. Sorry for the double post.

Edit 2: I ended up going back and beating Mega Man Maverick Hunter X (hard mode) 100% anyway, since I was already on Sigma Palace 3 out of 4.



Spoiler: Maverick Hunter X final boss spoiler



I didn't even have to fight the dog or Sigma's first form. For the first time ever, I successfully pulled off a hadouken to kill them both in one hit.


Damn, I'm on a roll.


----------



## oodhfshdfbs (Feb 25, 2014)

just got a few certs and levels up in PS2. my k/d ratio is terrible.


----------



## nasune (Feb 25, 2014)

Just beat Lords of Shadow 2, which means that I'm probably going to marathon them in a month or two  .


----------



## Valfore (Feb 25, 2014)

Not necessarily today, but i managed to reach 4th of the Leaderboards for speedrunning a game called Freedom Fall on STEAM, aiming for the top however it is the start to my speedrunning "career"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally completed Phantasy Star 2 Portable.  Started YS: the Oath in Felghana and DISSIDA 012 Final Fantasy. I also completed the Tower of Walse and acquired Shiva in Final Fantasy V Advance.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 26, 2014)

Just got banned from Brave Frontier on Android. Thank God! Now, I can rest and stop playing that game. hahaha.
Now, time to move on.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Finished Batman: Arkham Asylum 100% and 100% achievements. 
I had great fun with this game. Now it's time to start Batman: Arkham City and attempt to complete it too! 


Spoiler: Here's the proof for who is interested!



I find it funny, because my most recent achievement was the Perfect Knight, but whatever, steam is silly as always! 




The most trouble I had with the Freeflow Perfection achievement, god I hate that, and from what I've seen there is a 2.0 one in Arkham City as well... 
I managed to learn how to make big combos and the x40 went pretty well.
I had a bit of slowdown with the challenges too, but in the end I mastered them all! 
Anyway...Which achievement was the most frustrating for you to get?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 2, 2014)

My girlfriend and I beat the original _Sonic the Hedgehog_, included in _Sonic Mega Collection_ (GCN). We played the first three stages last weekend, and finished the last three stages this morning, using the level select cheat code as a makeshift "save feature," as well as to offset game overs (I didn't want to spend all day trying to beat it, especially with someone who had never played it before).

We've since moved on to _Sonic CD_ (PSN) and are already halfway through, so we may beat that, too.


----------



## Arras (Mar 2, 2014)

Legit triple digits whoo (although it'll probably be gone by tomorrow)


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Arras said:


> Legit triple digits whoo (although it'll probably be gone by tomorrow)


 
#666 or go home! 
Is that osu! btw?


----------



## Arras (Mar 2, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> #666 or go home!
> Is that osu! btw?


Yeah, it is. osu!mania mode (which is a bit like Guitar Hero but on a keyboard, with anything from 4 to 8 columns and way harder).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 2, 2014)

Annnndddddd my girlfriend and I just beat _Sonic CD_ (PSN) with 3 Time Stones, and three achievements... Not too bad, especially for just one playthrough.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 3, 2014)

Well its been a while since I have been here so lets get started:

Lightfish
Hexcells
Atom Zombie Smasher
DLC Quest
Faerie Solitaire
Gun Monkeys
Hero Siege
Super Hexagon
Revelations 2012
Love
Sonic 2
Sonic CD
MURI
Postal 2 Complete
Saints Row 3
Ballz 3D
Streets of Rage
I am forgetting a few ill wager xD Most of these are PC (Steam) a few was on my Nomad (Genesis)


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 3, 2014)

Got Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix and Tales of Symphonia Chronicles.
Danganronpa is every chapter more and more obscure and twisted. I'm taking my sweet time playing this game even when I should be rushing to continue with the rest of my backlog that look endless.
in Kingdom Hearts watched the 358/2 days movie to refresh my memory of what happened and the movie was 3:30 long!!!!!!
they added in-game graphics cutscenes so that added a good length to it. too bad they didn't added fights, or at least the last battle, that could have been awesome.
I don't even know well why I bought Symphonia Chronicles when I never finished Innocence(I can still continue, my save is waiting) and have Graces f on my shelf too. I really love Tales of games but they are so long that I start playing other games along it to change sights from time to time making it even longer and at the end I forget that I as playing it to begging with. but some day.... some day I'll finish them, I promise.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 3, 2014)

Finished Bioshock Infinite on Normal mode for the 8th time.
Going to play it on 1999 mode again and finish that for the 3rd time xd
I dun have a life ._.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 3, 2014)

just reached the town where you play blitzball for the first time on Final Fantasy X., the game is way too easy...


----------



## oodhfshdfbs (Mar 5, 2014)

a couple of gold scores in single player campaign on battlefield 4.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 5, 2014)

I just finished Wolf among us Episode 2 .










_


----------



## Vipera (Mar 5, 2014)

I have beaten Age of Empires III Complete Edition.

This might not be as good as AoE II, but it surely is epic as hell. The campaigns are way better, although much shorter. The units are very interesting and well-balanced. The difficulty is ok, but maybe The War Chiefs was the hardest of the bunch (nothing that I don't like though!).

The only thing that left me a bit unsure were the ''stealth'' missions. They were ok, but they make no sense. And the acting, with the exception of the narrative and the very last campaign, isn't that great.

Overall, this is a fine game. 4/5 would play again. Maybe I will download some custom campaigns, one day.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2014)

Just hit 200 followers on Twitch


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

some days ago I realized that my Pokemon Cristal(is a spanish cart, so Cristal) cart has the clock stopped, time to change the battery I guess. the only thing that worry me is that the save will erase if I'm not careful, but I have a backup plan. I'm gonna change the battery with the game running, that way the SRAM is being powered and wouldn't erase while I'm touching the battery.
did progress on Danganronpa and the story is killing me for the suspense, it was late yesterday so I forced myself to leave the game and sleep, BUT DID IT ON A CRUCIAL PART, NOW I'M DYING TO GET TO HOME.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 7, 2014)

Went back and made the time to beat Claire's A story on RE2. Now to play her's and Leon's B story ^o^


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 9, 2014)

I got the true ending in 999, completely beating it for the first time since I attempted even one complete play through back when the game was new. Gotta say, I'm definitely grabbing VLR for my Vita, and am really hoping that part three finds a way to get made.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 9, 2014)

Finished DKC Returns 3D. I've used too many Super Guides. I'm ashamed of my DKC playing skills. Now I'm focused on Kid Icarus: Uprising.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 10, 2014)

Diehard Dungon, Completed Normal and Champion mode


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2014)

I beat iTTLE DEW on OUYA!

-another world


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 10, 2014)

Finished Professor Layton: Spectre's Call.
Lamest of all Layton games I've played so far.
The finalles of the other games where a lot more exciting.


----------



## Arras (Mar 10, 2014)

DragorianSword said:


> Finished Professor Layton: Spectre's Call.
> Lamest of all Layton games I've played so far.
> The finalles of the other games where a lot more exciting.


Pff. Nothing beats the lameness of Layton 2.


Spoiler



"yeah it was all an illusion kthxbye"


You could check out the movie though. I forgot what it's called (Eternal Diva or something) but it's a decent watch if you like the series.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 10, 2014)

Auron Just joined my party on FFX, great game so far, but it´s too linear...
completed the Seraphic gate on Valkyrie Profile :Convenant of the plume, 20 times!, the prize is the ultimate weapon for Wylfred.


----------



## gameshark (Mar 10, 2014)

beat Real Madrid in Fifa 14 today on Legendary settings


----------



## osirisjem (Mar 10, 2014)

I deleted Candy Crush off my iphone.
Victory !


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 10, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> I deleted Candy Crush off my iphone.
> Victory !


 
Certainly one of the biggest accomplishments in this thread.


----------



## oodhfshdfbs (Mar 11, 2014)

a few unlocks in battlefield 4. I also made an emblem of the north korean flag with a bunch of missiles on it. why? because north korea is best korea!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 11, 2014)

I beat Mega Man ZX on normal mode, with everything complete except for some of the data disks. This is a huge deal for me, because I picked the game up nearly a year and a half ago, and have since started playing twice before giving up. But third time was the charm a couple weeks ago, and I finally beat it. Now, onward to ZX Advent!


----------



## kehkou (Mar 11, 2014)

Collected all heart containers in WWHD.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 11, 2014)

resumed American McGee Alice after a looong time. was on the pale realm and end up at airborne terror, great progress.
I'm playing it on the PS3 and sometimes the controls stop responding, even the PS button does nothing when this happen, is very annoying when happen while fighting enemies as you are at they mercy. but don't happen frequently, just need to remember to save often. and because in this game you can die rather easily by regular enemies I save almost after every room.
also modded my Vita with the Persona 2: innocent sin exploit and works wonderful. KH:BBS looks fantastic on dat screen and the second stick allows move and change commands at the same time, very useful as I always need to run from the bosses to heal or activate the d-links.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just beat "The Plan" and earned the achievement!
WoW only 1 achievement = 100%. Yes, and I'm proud of it!  It's a bit tricky to get, but manageable.
I highly recommend this little short story/visual novelish game. It's only 5 to 7 minutes long and it's free on steam. If you have some spare time I really recommend it. It has beautiful art and music and a beautiful story.
Really enjoyed it. 
Here's the achievement that I'm so proud of. 


Spoiler


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 12, 2014)

Finished 100%
Adam's venture part 1
Lucid
Dynamite jack


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2014)

I just beat _Castlevania: Symphony of the Night_ (PSP, via _The Dracula X Chronicles_). It was a completionist run (200.6%, the maximum), and took nearly 13 hours and 20 minutes. Admittedly I did use SOME help to find a few of the secret caverns towards the end (and early on, when I got stumped on what to do a couple times), but I still did the vast majority myself, so I'm quite proud of myself. Such an awesome game, and now I get to move on to _Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance_.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 15, 2014)

Started playing Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag on the Wii U. Damn awesome game.
I'm at the part after you fight the assassin's by joining the templars. I'm playing with the Pro Controller and it works great. 
Just wish that the ABXY Buttons were on top like the 360. And for anyone who played the game, how do you open the map?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 15, 2014)

I was feeling frustrated and kind of upset and needed a pick-me-up since I can't sleep, so I decided to beat _Super Mario World_ (Wii U VC). It took me about 40 minutes using the shortest possible route (though I did detour to get the yellow switch, played 2-1 two extra times for the cape feather powerup, and took a couple tries on some of the star worlds). It's not my best time (when I was a kid, I beat the GBA version using the same method in roughly 21 minutes, according to the in-game clock), but fast enough for me. And I think it did the job, because I'm feeling sleepy and less frustrated.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

I finally began playing Darksiders. 3 and a half hours in to the game, I've been enjoying every moment thus far. Very reminiscent of the TLoZ series.
Once I finish the game, it'll be time for Darksiders 2.
Once I've caught up with the Darksiders series, I aim to start Dark Souls.

I've got The Stick of Truth installed but haven't bothered with it yet, caught up with other things.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 15, 2014)

My girlfriend and I beat _Sonic 3 & Knuckles_ (GCN, via _Sonic Mega Collection_) today, with all 7 Chaos Emeralds, and 3 of the Super Emeralds (giving us access to the "true" final stage). This concludes my journey to take her through the major classic 2D Sonic games (Sonic 1, 2, 3, Knuckles, and CD), as well as my journey to take her through the other Sonic titles that we dared to complete and even try (forget about _Sonic Heroes_ and _Shadow the Hedgehog_). I'm kind of sad to see it end.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 15, 2014)

after a lot of Grinding, Defeated the Minotaur(Hard difficulty) on Bravely Default´s Demo, can´t wait to get the game!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 16, 2014)

My girlfriend and I beat _Halo 2_ (Xbox) on normal difficulty today. This was her first time playing the game, and the first time I've played it in years. I have the fondest memories of this one, and after this playthrough, I remember why. Sure, a good deal of it is nostalgia, but I really think it had the best campaign presentation and level design in the series. Next is _Halo 3_ and then _Halo: Reach_, which will conclude our journey through the series.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 16, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> My girlfriend and I beat _Halo 2_ (Xbox) on normal difficulty today. This was her first time playing the game, and the first time I've played it in years. I have the fondest memories of this one, and after this playthrough, I remember why. Sure, a good deal of it is nostalgia, but I really think it had the best campaign presentation and level design in the series. Next is _Halo 3_ and then _Halo: Reach_, which will conclude our journey through the series.


Pfftpftpft
Legendary or Die ;O; 
Everybody knows you can't properly enjoy halo until you've thrown your controller at the TV after getting obliterated for the umpteenth time by a suicide grunt.


----------



## Langin (Mar 16, 2014)

cleared the Korean version of Halo 3 on Normal  Not a huge FPS fan at all so it's something!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 17, 2014)

Finished American McGee Alice. the game was difficult in general, but have to save in middle of the final boss battle to be sure not to fail for the Nth time??? yeah that's what you need to do if you don't wanna start all over again because a random attack send you to fly and fall of the stage.
also finished Danganronpa and god didn't see that coming, and I always figured out everything even before Kyoko. I want to start all over to unlock other routes and all that, but better hold a little to finish my other shit.
now I'm almost ready to start Alice Madness Returns. but I need to take care of P3P(ooh god the final month of the game is so boring, you are left alone to grind and prepare for the final boss and that's it), KH:BBS Terra story and Ratchet and Clank first.
and I don't even want to enumerate the games I have waiting, I'll do a little list with the ones I want to play soon in no particular order.
Bravely Default
Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD remix
Remember Me
Persona 4 Golden
Alice Madness Return

man I miss the days when I had no job, the only problem is that I had no money to buy all this games. is like or you have time or money but not both.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 18, 2014)

I finished off VLR today, and hot damn. Got my platinum trophy, so I know there isn't anything left, well, that, and meticulous checking of the timelines screen for reasons obvious to anybody that has played the game. Gotta say, I really enjoyed the story, and I really liked how easy it was to pour nearly 40 hours into it.

On that note, the third game really, really has to be developed. I could work with how 999 ended because that didn't end on too much of a cliffhanger of any kind. It kind of wrapped up the experience, probably as a just-in-case thing. VLR did a great job expanding on it though, and damn did I enjoy everything. I'm ridiculously curious about the role of certain characters, as well as how everything introduced into VLR is supposed to wrap up. If there is justice on this planet, in this universe, the third game will find its way into existence.


----------



## osirisjem (Mar 18, 2014)

Beat [Hard] level on Monopoly for the iPhone 
Thank you Boardwalk + Hotel


----------



## oodhfshdfbs (Mar 21, 2014)

level 6 in path of exile (started from scratch and really loving it!)


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 21, 2014)

Finished Ratchet & Clank, that final boss can be difficult if you are not prepared enough(AKA you haven't bought the Tesla Claw). the first phase is quite easy, just spam square and you're done, second phase and third can intimidate a little but are quite manageable. now the last phase is when shit gets real, he throw a shitton of thing to you and on top of that you need to stop a timer a few times, and when you stop it doesn't reset. but you can mop the floor with the minor enemies very easily with the Tesla Claw or throw a bunch of Agents of Doom to deal with them. the boss gives you plenty ammo so you don't have to worry about that.

Bought Infamous second son yesterday and WOW, the game is fantastic, the new powers sure are similar to the ones of Cole but there are new ones too but I can't talk much about it because I haven't played Infamous 1 or 2(I have Infamous 2 thanks to PS+, but for story reasons I want to play 1 first).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 22, 2014)

Got tons of upgrades and reals (money) in AC4BF plus a few missions.
Got all of the pistol holders, health upgrades, almost all of the pouches and almost all of the ship upgrades (not elite). Having tons of fun!


----------



## gameshark (Mar 22, 2014)

Finally Created the best cheats for this amazingly good tennis sim on the psp Everybody's Tennis
and it works also perfect on ppsspp (psp emulator for pc and android).
check my vid


----------



## emigre (Mar 22, 2014)

I received my copy of Ground Zeroes.

I beat Ground Zeroes.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 22, 2014)

emigre said:


> I received my copy of Ground Zeroes.
> 
> I beat Ground Zeroes.


 
In other words, all the damage control about it not being that short was total BS?


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 22, 2014)

emigre said:


> I received my copy of Ground Zeroes.
> 
> I beat Ground Zeroes.


over or under 30 minutes?


----------



## emigre (Mar 22, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> In other words, all the damage control about it not being that short was total BS?


 

The main campaign is short. Remember the Virtuous mission in MGS3? About the same length.



grossaffe said:


> over or under 30 minutes?


 
 Over. I finished it in just under two hours including exploring the environments.

The gameplay is very good in fairness and the visuals on the PS3 are excellent. Sutherland is alright as Snake though I would still have preferred Hayter. I didn't spend too much on it so I'm not terribly fussed.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 23, 2014)

emigre said:


> Remember the Virtuous mission in MGS3?


 
No, I don't. I've dabbled a little bit in MGS and MGS3, but the series is overall still on my "to play" list. I have the legacy collection sitting on my shelf, waiting for when I finally get around to it.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just Defeated the Second boss of Shin Megami Tensei : Persona..... what the hell?!, this game is so freaking brutal....
Most random encounters end with the enemy casting OHKO skills or just mowing me down.
But the bosses are like tanks,they can´t damage me so much but my damage is Almost Null T-T.


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 23, 2014)

Got to phase 4 on Toukiden. Currently working my way through all of the story mode to get better weapons to take online.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 23, 2014)

Played through world of goo again (on steam, this time). Not hard, but it's still a fun and awesome game. 

On the hard front: I've pretty much given up on metro2033 and Zuma's revenge. On Metro, I'm kind of stuck in this 'War' chapter where two factions are fighting it out. Rather than just letting them have at it, everyone is deciding _I'm_ the enemy. The weapons I have aim for shit (or they're wearing ten bulletproof jackets), the section is extremely long and linear and sometimes I just fall through the floor. Kind of a pity, as the game has an interesting atmosphere. 
Zuma's revenge just gets ridiculously hard at the end (made it 'till level 60, but the final boss is just a couple more levels away).

Oh, and also finished Giana sisters: rise of the owlverlord. Gotta admit I expected a sequel rather than an expansion pack, but meh...the six levels are pretty good.


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 23, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Just Defeated the Second boss of Shin Megami Tensei : Persona..... what the hell?!, this game is so freaking brutal....
> Most random encounters end with the enemy casting OHKO skills or just mowing me down.
> But the bosses are like tanks,they can´t damage me so much but my damage is Almost Null T-T.


 
I know, I started playing it a few months ago after finishing Persona 4: Golden, but had to spend way to much time grinding so stopped about halfway through.


----------



## Arras (Mar 23, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Played through world of goo again (on steam, this time). Not hard, but it's still a fun and awesome game.
> 
> On the hard front: I've pretty much given up on metro2033 and Zuma's revenge. On Metro, I'm kind of stuck in this 'War' chapter where two factions are fighting it out. Rather than just letting them have at it, everyone is deciding _I'm_ the enemy. The weapons I have aim for shit (or they're wearing ten bulletproof jackets), the section is extremely long and linear and sometimes I just fall through the floor. Kind of a pity, as the game has an interesting atmosphere.
> Zuma's revenge just gets ridiculously hard at the end (made it 'till level 60, but the final boss is just a couple more levels away).
> ...


A friend of mine got stuck on level 53 of Zuma's Revenge. That shit gets ridiculous. Reminds me a bit of Astropop, another Popcap game. I believe you needed to clear level 24 to finish the story for characters. I never made it past 14-15 or so


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 23, 2014)

Just beat DKC Tropical Freeze this morning with a playtime of 10:04, I've really enjoyed this over DKC Returns felt much more challenging. well now I'm going to work toward a 200%


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 23, 2014)

Reached the end of Kabukicho prison on Smt III:Nocturne, going to battle against Mizuchi later...
Just defeated the 3rd boss of Shin Megami Tensei : Persona, it wasn´t so hard, but it had a lot of HP.
and Defeated the ''Sea king'' boss( i don´t remember the name) on Dragon Quest VI, he had an amazing attack called Freezing breath that froze my entire team and dealt over 100 Damage, every turn.... my party was about 5+ LVs (LV ~41) higher than the recommended....


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 23, 2014)

Arras said:


> A friend of mine got stuck on level 53 of Zuma's Revenge. That shit gets ridiculous. Reminds me a bit of Astropop, another Popcap game. I believe you needed to clear level 24 to finish the story for characters. I never made it past 14-15 or so


Tell me about it. I can continue from level 56, but with 3 lives, and with each level usually taking 2-3 attempts, I doubt I'll ever get near that 60 again. 

@Thoma83Lin: nice. I'm currently going through DKC:returns and you can _certainly_ say it's challenging (in a good way). If tropical freeze is even harder then it won't be anything to breeze through.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 24, 2014)

Playing around with some emu's on my recently modded Xbox on the Crt, And somehow got hooked into Jackal for Nes and beat it on my third play through its been awhile since I last completed it. (no save states or cheats)


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Chary (Mar 24, 2014)

Beat the first Inazuma Eleven game. Now I'm off to tackle the sequel.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 24, 2014)

Bought Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes(PS4) and like always I suck at stealth, plus I need time to be used to not having the soliton radar, I have only played MGS1 and 2 before.

I'm almost there with P3P, I'm already at the top of tartarus but I need to pass the days until January 31, at least I have a grindmaster technique. I have Alice with Megidolaon, Maragi, Mazio, Mabufu, Magaru, Spellmaster, Mudo boost and Die for me, teleport to floor 236 and fight every shadow until you reach floor 244 and then teleport back to floor 236, the shadows between those floors are all neutral to darkness and many times you encounter combination of shadows that are weak to one elements and are neutral to the element of the other shadows, so you can spam elemental damage or Die for me as much as you like and wand cards of level 7 to 10 appear frequently on shuffle time, you'll end up gaining 2000 to 3000 experience with every encounter.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> Bought Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes(PS4) and like always I suck at stealth, plus I need time to be used to not having the soliton radar, I have only played MGS1 and 2 before.
> 
> I'm almost there with P3P, I'm already at the top of tartarus but I need to pass the days until January 31, at least I have a grindmaster technique. I have Alice with Megidolaon, Maragi, Mazio, Mabufu, Magaru, Spellmaster, Mudo boost and Die for me, teleport to floor 236 and fight every shadow until you reach floor 244 and then teleport back to floor 236, the shadows between those floors are all neutral to darkness and many times you encounter combination of shadows that are weak to one elements and are neutral to the element of the other shadows, so you can spam elemental damage or Die for me as much as you like and wand cards of level 7 to 10 appear frequently on shuffle time, you'll end up gaining 2000 to 3000 experience with every encounter.


 
I´m playing P3 fes right now, i´ve finished P3P with the female MC, but i didn´t knew it was an ''alternate'' story.....
I´m on the floor 210-220 , my party is Mitsuru,Ken and Koromaru, All LV 66, my personas are:Surt,Siegfried,Loki and Seth...

but I´m training Yukari and Aigis for the last Tartarus boss: the Motherfuckin´ Jotun of Grief, he Drains everything except Pierce and Almighty, and it casts Belzac and Enrage every turn, so, my party members can deal 2x damage and not give heal to it....


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 24, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> the Motherfuckin´ Jotun of Grief


 
He is a PITA, I was like "boss wrecking time!!!" but this guy surprised me. I had Aki-sempai, Junpei and Aigis in my party and after trying all elements Aigis hit them with her normal attack and I started spamming Poison arrow while leave Akihiko the healing, dis-raging and buffing, Junpei helped a little using fire break and Agidyne. I'm level 81 right now and my main personas are Alice and Thanatos for attack and Hariti as a mixed healer attacker(she has Me/Diarahan, Samarecarm, Arrow shower and Poison arrow), all of them are level 7x as Thanatos and Hariti have Growth 3 and I mainly using Alice to train.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just defeated the 4TH boss of Shin megami Tensei : Persona, the ''harem queen'' had over 4000 HP, at the start of the turn she used Freila on Dark(Me) and Nanjo, killing both of ''us'', and i didn´t had a Revive item/Skill, so, i had to go through the battle with just Maki, Brown and Mark.
Maki dealt the most damage during the fight....




She levelled up 7 times after this battle.....


----------



## nasune (Mar 27, 2014)

Made it to 150 % in Harmony of Dissonance, when the game decided to lose my save . I'll be (re)playing this on my Wii in a couple of weeks to finish it.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 27, 2014)

Finished the main story of Batman Arkham Origins on PC. 
Also finished Dongan Ronpa on PSP.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 28, 2014)

nasune said:


> Made it to 150 % in Harmony of Dissonance, when the game decided to lose my save . I'll be (re)playing this on my Wii in a couple of weeks to finish it.


 
Damn, I'm sorry. Funny, I'm playing that game right now. Just past 100% completion in my playthrough.

What were you using the play it, an emulator?


----------



## nasune (Mar 28, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Damn, I'm sorry. Funny, I'm playing that game right now. Just past 100% completion in my playthrough.
> 
> What were you using the play it, an emulator?


Nah, I was using the real game (picked it up a couple of days ago). But I will be using an emulator the next time (not eager to waste another four hours to get where I was when there's a real chance of losing my save again ).
So what're your thoughts on the game so far? To me it's fun, but a little too much of an SotN clone (gameplay-/enemy-wise).
I dunno, it felt like it wanted to be like SotN, but was lacking a bit. Not to say it isn't a good game though, because it's still pretty good .


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 28, 2014)

nasune said:


> Nah, I was using the real game (picked it up a couple of days ago). But I will be using an emulator the next time (not eager to waste another four hours to get where I was when there's a real chance of losing my save again ).


 
How did you lose your save on a legitimate copy of the game? Does it use a save battery? I guess I better be careful in my playthrough (I'm using the real game, too).


nasune said:


> So what're your thoughts on the game so far? To me it's fun, but a little too much of an SotN clone (gameplay-/enemy-wise).


 
I agree, it's very much like SotN. But honestly, I think it's better than SotN in quite a few ways, especially regarding polish and design. I also prefer the combination of SotN-styled gameplay with classic-styled whip combat, because it's a bit more difficult and requires you to have a little more strategy in combat, like the classic Castlevania games. I think the dash maneuver is much more useful in this game, too. 


nasune said:


> I dunno, it felt like it wanted to be like SotN, but was lacking a bit. Not to say it isn't a good game though, because it's still pretty good .


 
I may actually like this game better than SotN in some ways (as I mentioned), but SotN certainly _feels_ better, regarding the art direction, music, and overall scale. However, I think most of that is due to SotN being a larger, AAA production on a more powerful console, versus HoD being a smaller side production on a handheld. Alucard will always be a cooler character than Juste though, no denying that. 

Edit: I forgot to mention that the bosses in HoD are total pushovers compared to those found in SotN. SotN's bosses usually require some degree of skill, or at least real skill for bosses that last quite a while. HoD's bosses are not only short (understandable for a handheld game), but require no real skill or any strategy aside from "oh, jump or dash at this time to avoid this obvious attack pattern."


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 28, 2014)

Had 1 minute left on my free trial time for Wii Sport Club and started an 18 hole 4 player golf session and effectively stretched that freebie out as far as possible.

Not sure if that really counts so I then proceeded to single handedly clean the red coats out of two military camps and half of Boston in AC3, earning more then 2500 pounds looting the corpses (too bad they respawn).

In just a brief moment that I left the gamepad unguarded, though, one of my kids picked it up and switched over to his Mario game without saving so I'm left with nothing to show for it.
It was sure fun, though.


----------



## nasune (Mar 28, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> How did you lose your save on a legitimate copy of the game? Does it use a save battery? I guess I better be careful in my playthrough (I'm using the real game, too).


I'm not sure, but it probably does. I've yet to open it, but the screw seems a bit dodgy so someone has probably opened it up before (I intend to open it tomorrow so I'll let you know for sure then).



xwatchmanx said:


> I agree, it's very much like SotN. But honestly, I think it's better than SotN in quite a few ways, especially regarding polish and design. I also prefer the combination of SotN-styled gameplay with classic-styled whip combat, because it's a bit more difficult and requires you to have a little more strategy in combat, like the classic Castlevania games. I think the dash maneuver is much more useful in this game, too.


Oh, the dash move is far more useful in this one, that's for sure. I used it constantly in this one (and never in SotN), although, when you get the downward jump/sliding move, it's far superior (in most circumstances). As for the difficulty, I don't know. It might be due to the fact that I'm also playing through Circle of the Moon at the moment, but this one feels kind of easy (at least in comparison to that game). Of course, no Crissaegrim, means no game breaker . And the design, well I found the second castle in this one a bit lazy, it's simply a palette swap, with a few differences. Adding to that, some of the enemies seem like they have the exact same AI as enemies from CotM (for example, the gremlins in CotM behave exactly like Flying Bones in HoD).I get that it's probably due to the fact that they have far more limitations than they had in SotN, bit it feels lazy you know .



xwatchmanx said:


> I may actually like this game better than SotN in some ways (as I mentioned), but SotN certainly _feels_ better, regarding the art direction, music, and overall scale. However, I think most of that is due to SotN being a larger, AAA production on a more powerful console, versus HoD being a smaller side production on a handheld. Alucard will always be a cooler character than Juste though, no denying that.


Yeah, it probably is (and the nostalgia factor for me doesn't help matters  ), it's just, for a game that was meant to be as good as SotN, to me, it's not quite there. As for Alucard, favourite character in the entire series .



xwatchmanx said:


> Edit: I forgot to mention that the bosses in HoD are total pushovers compared to those found in SotN. SotN's bosses usually require some degree of skill, or at least real skill for bosses that last quite a while. HoD's bosses are not only short (understandable for a handheld game), but require no real skill or any strategy aside from "oh, jump or dash at this time to avoid this obvious attack pattern."


True, that's kinda why I'm (slightly) dissapointed. Still, it's a very good game regardless of it's faults (and let's face it, every game has them  ).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 28, 2014)

I definitely agree with you about the second castle. It really is nothing but a palette swap with different enemies. In SotN, the inverted castle felt like a whole new one because of what they did with the content of everything.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 28, 2014)

Upgraded to 2 HV solar panels, and 3 MV solar panels in Tekkit Lite. The server IP is tl.apocgaming.org, same IP for Teamspeak.

Some items are banned though, like mining laser, turtles, automatic crafting, project benches, etc... but can be re-gained by donation. It's a sweet server though, the people are VERY friendly and helpful It has MCMMO installed, as well as Paid2Mine for money. You can sell your extra claim blocks for fast cash, and buy a faction for $50,000. If you play the server, I'm _*Jayro_Jones*_, and _*Azuko*_ is also a very helpful fellow. If you find me, feel free to tell me you're a Temper!!!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 28, 2014)

Decided to go back and re-play a few old titles and ended up completing acouple games over the last few days.

1. Contra Hard Corps for the Genesis, I can't even count how many times I've completed this, I consider it one of the best in the series. Completed it on Ending 1 which isn't the best but not the worst either.

2. Power Rangers 1 for Snes which actually isn't a bad game at all considering I never really was a Big fan of the tv series.




Spoiler: End Pics















 
edit: Went back and re-played Contra Hard Corps for the best Ending and here it ishad to practice alittle on the last part. but ended up beating it and only dieing about 4 times, using Zero continues. btw this is not the JPN version but the USA, meaning 1 hit your dead.


----------



## nasune (Mar 29, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I definitely agree with you about the second castle. It really is nothing but a palette swap with different enemies. In SotN, the inverted castle felt like a whole new one because of what they did with the content of everything.


 
Exactly. Still, one thing that I do like about these castles, that SotN didn't do, is that doing some things in one castle (breaking a wall, etc.) actually changes things in the other castle. It makes for quite a bit of backtracking, but, to me, that's what makes these games fun  .


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 29, 2014)

nasune said:


> Exactly. Still, one thing that I do like about these castles, that SotN didn't do, is that doing some things in one castle (breaking a wall, etc.) actually changes things in the other castle. It makes for quite a bit of backtracking, but, to me, that's what makes these games fun  .


 
I didn't know this.  Looks like I'm going to have to check out certain areas that I've broken walls in.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 29, 2014)

Just finished Sleeping dogs (picked it up during a steam sale and only now got around to play it). Pretty sweet game; love the fighting techniques. Also hacked all the cameras and found all the Jade statues and health shrines. Couldn't be bothered with the boxes (I have already over a million and nothing interesting to spend it on).


----------



## nasune (Mar 29, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I didn't know this.  Looks like I'm going to have to check out certain areas that I've broken walls in.


Well it's not super obvious, so you might have seen the new areas already. For example, to the extreme right of castle B is a room in which you have to destroy a wall by smashing an enemy with a huge hammer hanging from the ceiling. This opens up the way to a large room, where you have to race a big ball. After you've done this, the same room is available in castle A.
But it's not like you see a broken wall in that version. If you didn't know the wall was there before, you'd never know. So you might have visited some of these areas before  .


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 29, 2014)

Decided to replay PilotWings for the Snes today. I had completely forgot how challenging lesson 8 was, but I did manage to beat and complete the game under Expert which is required to actually beat it. but yeah


----------



## nasune (Mar 30, 2014)

Just beat Castlevania Circle of the Moon 100% (final time was 05:21). I'm glad its over and done with, because some of the decisions they went with in this game were horrible.
For example the bias towards the monsters, no matter if you're in the middle of an attack or not, if one of the monsters manage to touch you (hell, it doesn't even have to be an attack on their part) you take the damage and lose your attack (things get worse when you're in the air, you get launched halfway across the screen no matter what). Or the status ailments, my god that was annoying, if an enemy which can cause a status ailment hits you, you're done. It's not even a chance of getting that ailment, its a certainty.
But, all in all, it's not a bad game, just incredibly frustrating at times (trying to reach a ledge where a monster is? you're fucked). I especially liked the battle arena, that was quite a challenge.


----------



## Ozito (Mar 30, 2014)

nasune said:


> Just beat Castlevania Circle of the Moon 100% (final time was 05:21). I'm glad its over and done with, because some of the decisions they went with in this game were horrible.
> For example the bias towards the monsters, no matter if you're in the middle of an attack or not, if one of the monsters manage to touch you (hell, it doesn't even have to be an attack on their part) you take the damage and lose your attack (things get worse when you're in the air, you get launched halfway across the screen no matter what). Or the status ailments, my god that was annoying, if an enemy which can cause a status ailment hits you, you're done. It's not even a chance of getting that ailment, its a certainty.
> But, all in all, it's not a bad game, just incredibly frustrating at times (trying to reach a ledge where a monster is? you're fucked). I especially liked the battle arena, that was quite a challenge.


 
I'm having a nostalgic seizure!   

I dumped my save from 2001, that I still haven't finished!
Congrats to you!


----------



## Vipera (Mar 31, 2014)

Beaten Duck Tales: Remastered in Hard mode.

Very, very unforgiving game, and that's why I loved it. Other than the Duck Tales references from the show (most of the original voice cast was a very nice touch).

5/5 would (and will) play again

EDIT: Holy Chao, this is my 100th beaten game


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 31, 2014)

Beat _Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze_ today, all main levels beaten with the KONG letters. This is such a damn good game... I enjoy myself a fair amount of modern co-op side scrolling platformers, but it's rare that I would ever consider one a true AAA release. This is one of those times though. I'll probably go back eventually to find the secret levels on each island, as well as the temples.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 31, 2014)

Started playing Grandia III, it seems a funny and good RPG, the story is somewhat good until now....
and Defeated the Boss of Kabukicho prison on Shin Megami Tensei III, his attacks dealt about 150 DMG every hit, and 2 hit´s = instant kill, but after i Sukun´ed and Tarun´ed him, he became a joke,if he managed to hit me, it would deal 50-80 Dmg....


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 31, 2014)

Played the demo of Conception II on 3DS and Vita, instabuy for me!!!(Vita version for HD visuals and antialising). I wish someone translate the first Conception game, or maybe a port for Vita.

Bought Sayonara Umihara Kawase(Yumi's odd odyssey) for 3DS and is really good, a little slower than the previous games but still good and hard, and dat musik.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally beat Symphony.

I am a sucker for bullet hell and music genres, but when someone actually mixes the two without making a mess, well... I am thankful that I'm too lazy to update my whole music catalog in this PC or I might starve to death.

5/5 will grab all of the achievements one day.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 1, 2014)

Here is something I'm extremely proud of, Spent yesterday and today completing Mario Kart for Snes including 150cc with all Gold. I had it all done yesterday, but Special Cup on 150cc took me all day by itself, ended up switching to toad to get it done, I originally used Mario. This is the only other time I've done this since my teenage days.lol


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 3, 2014)

I beat _Mirror's Edge_ (PS3) today. Oh man... this game was  _so_ good. It's not perfect by any means, but it has so many unique concepts and feels like such a breath of fresh air compared to almost every other first person game I've ever played. it has everything I like in a game: Great aesthetics, a mysterious world, cool characters, a minimalist story, and an utmost focus on the gameplay itself. The day that _Mirror's Edge 2_ comes out is the day I buy a PS4 (unless EA changes their mind about the Wii U, by some miracle, and releases it on that).


----------



## Vipera (Apr 3, 2014)

Beaten* Negative Space* (Android version).

Lovely game with a lovely concept, but it's not that much of good due to the stages' lack of difficulty (and the low number of stages) and an average creativity. Oh, and don't play it with your fingers/claws, it gets unplayable. Best with a stylus.

(More levels pls, I like the concept)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 4, 2014)

I started playing Wind Waker HD 2 days ago. Just beat the 2nd dungeon a few hours ago. Till now, it's a brilliant game! 
It's so fuckin' clever! I mean, the puzzles... Man, they're just really clever. Even the tiny real life physics count in this game to solve a puzzle. 
And it looks beautiful (I don't even have a HD TV). Can't wait to continue on ma journey!


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 5, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Here is something I'm extremely proud of, Spent yesterday and today completing Mario Kart for Snes including 150cc with all Gold. I had it all done yesterday, but Special Cup on 150cc took me all day by itself, ended up switching to toad to get it done, I originally used Mario. This is the only other time I've done this since my teenage days.lol


I have finished all of the three cup and got gold.
but special cup seems hard, i won the first level on rank4 then died on level two -_- then stuck again on level one -_-
i didn't try it too much because i got bored, but i need to finish it! i want to see rainbow road and hear the music.

I complete all of mario kart 64 cup and now on the extra.
and playing nes super mario bros 3, on the last world. i've died 8 times on level one and i didn't pass it yet -_-


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 5, 2014)

longernohuman said:


> I have finished all of the three cup and got gold.
> but special cup seems hard, i won the first level on rank4 then died on level two -_- then stuck again on level one -_-
> i didn't try it too much because i got bored, but i need to finish it! i want to see rainbow road and hear the music.
> 
> ...


Donut Plains 3 is the hardest to place in. I really felt the others was easier after that. right now I'm also working on completing MK64 I actually find it to be easier.lol


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 6, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Donut Plains 3 is the hardest to place in. I really felt the others was easier after that. right now I'm also working on completing MK64 I actually find it to be easier.lol


 
I think the second level is much harder! and that because of the water hole -_-

mk64, much easier and much enjoyable.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 6, 2014)

longernohuman said:


> I think the second level is much harder! and that because of the water hole -_-
> 
> mk64, much easier and much enjoyable.


If I had to pick between the two, I'd pick the MK for the Snes. It just felt more challenging especially towards the end. (which i enjoyed)
Also just completed getting all Gold on MK64, which I'd show a pic of but no option to display all my trophies at once so I'll just post a Special Cup Extra end pic. And now I think I'll move on to double dash for the GC, I've actually never really played this one much so hopefully its good. Just beating it would be good enough for me.


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 6, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> If I had to pick between the two, I'd pick the MK for the Snes. It just felt more challenging especially towards the end. (which i enjoyed)
> Also just completed getting all Gold on MK64, which I'd show a pic of but no option to display all my trophies at once so I'll just post a Special Cup Extra end pic. And now I think I'll move on to double dash for the GC, I've actually never really played this one much so hopefully its good. Just beating it would be good enough for me.


 
snes:
Wait a minute! wait a minute! why i was think special cup is 150cc?
I really didn't know there will be a 150cc after complete 100cc until this comment and wikipedia!
oh.. my.. god! is 150cc even harder?

enjoy double dash. one of the games i was dream to play when i was kid. i didn't play it yet but it's my favorite mario kart!
and i'm very excited to play it more then any mario kart. just the idea of two riders in the same kart seems awesome to me.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 6, 2014)

In Wind Waker, beat the Earth Temple, got to the Wind Temple and like progressed %50.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just Reached Asakusa City on Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne, my party is : feng huang,baphomet and orthrus.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 6, 2014)

-(again) beat "And yet it moves". In a way a first achievement, as it's the first time I finish a game on a linux machine
-beat super hexagon on hard mode. Note that despite the name of the mode, it's actually the...least hard mode (that game is freakin' INSANE)


----------



## Another World (Apr 7, 2014)

Got my fucking crushing star!! Uncharted 3 co-op adventure crushing!!



 

-another world


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 7, 2014)

Reserved Conception II on Vita, is better to be sure.
Got Starfox 64 3D after a long search, is getting scarce where I live. beaten the game using my regular route: Corneria, Sector Y, Katina, Solar, Macbeth, Bolse and Venom. I know, easy final, but is a good warmer. after that tried the red route but failed defeating Andross. the last part where his brain start chasing you is creep enough but also hard because he don't stay still more that a second and that gives me time to only land like 1/2 hit.
Started playing Muramasa Rebirth again, this time Kisuke story. awww god dem backgrounds, dem music, dem everything.



longernohuman said:


> snes:
> Wait a minute! wait a minute! why i was think special cup is 150cc?
> I really didn't know there will be a 150cc after complete 100cc until this comment and wikipedia!
> oh.. my.. god! is 150cc even harder?
> ...


 
Snes Mario Kart on 150cc is unplayably hard, the speed + the fact that the karts are very slippy in this game make take a turn hard that you need to jump like crazy to stabilize your kart.
Mario Kart Double Dash is best Mario Kart period.
the item balance is perfect, every character has his own special item and as you can select 2 characters you can hold up to 2 items of any kind. the bloody blue shell don't come up that often and when do the blast isn't that powerful to pass from 1st to last, and can be avoided if you time a mini-turbo(same can be done with red shells, but is better just use a banana peel or a shell on those). in general every item has a drawback, but that make them balanced.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 7, 2014)

Just won the story Blitzball tournament in FFX HD. The one you _have_ to play where Wakka retires.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 7, 2014)

Beat Mario Kart for the GC today, I didn't bother trying for gold in every cup but I did beat all cup tour on mirror mode with gold. Still have 2 more I'd like to beat, MK Super Circuit and MK DS. I'll have to purchase a copy of MK DS but I may just use a emu for super circuit depends.


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 8, 2014)

got the gold on extra, mk64.
and still on smk -_- as you said t83l, level 2 much easier then one.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2014)

I accomplished getting a little further in Yoshi's New Island, but still can't get into the game.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 8, 2014)

Built a solid Blitzball team on FFX. Getting Nimrook was a bit of a nightmare, but now I have Wakka's Attack Reels (his best over limit, easily), and Status Reels are next up for the league prize. Then I just need Auroch Reels to show up, and after that, I can finally work towards his crest or sigil or whichever you get from this.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 9, 2014)

Beat MK Super Circuit; I'd say it took 4-5 hours. I didn't play-through 50cc\100cc, just 150cc with all gold. It took awhile to get use to the physics but after getting the hang of it I found beating it to be fairly easy. I'd say getting a prefect (all 3 stars) would be brutal so I have no interest in trying that. I did play this on a emulator if your wondering no cheats or savestates used.

I originally just wanted to replay MK (snes) and MK64 but it turned into replaying them and then completing all the ones that I've never played. So next in line is MK DS. After completing that I'll have every MK beat on console\handheld besides whats on the arcade.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 9, 2014)

Been playing a whole lot of Pokémon Gold lately (75 hours total).
Just caught and evolved all obtainable Pokémon in Gold and traded over some missing Kanto Pokémon from RBY including my mew.
All that's left to do is breed some of the babypokémon and a few Silver or Crystal exclusives.
Of course to do that I first need to replace their damn batteries and start over on those...


----------



## Vipera (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm done with Magic 2014's campaign.

What a beautiful MtG game. Too bad it's limited to the latest cards and we don't get some kind of Unlimited mode to screw around with. Also, the game can be very difficult.

I'm also done with Papo & Yo.

Weird, weird game... I liked it? Ehh, I guess?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 10, 2014)

Got 7 Triforce Shards in the Wind Waker. 1 more to go, ghost ship here I come!


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 10, 2014)

I started playing The Last of Us a couple days ago because it was at Redbox. Finished it earlier today. Fantastic game, absolutely worthy of its GOTY awards. The story was relatively generic but it wasn't a bad thing. The gameplay was fantastic and a real challenge on Hard. 
I swar, if I ever get a PS4 I'm definitely gonna go out of my way to get a platinum trophy in it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 10, 2014)

Just about done grabbing Wakka's overdrives in FFX. Just gotta win Auroch Reels from the tournament, then I can go on to finish the league I'm in the middle of, and through careful not looking at it before saving, I'll get a league prize of my precious sigil in no time.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 10, 2014)

Well just now... I finished Wind Waker HD! 
Such a beautiful game. But what really pissed me off was one of the final boss battles... You know what I'm talking about if you played the game. ;o;
The final-final battle was really nice, I liked the music too (I love all the music in the game lol). And then the game tells me to save in another slot
for a second quest. Hmmmm... Gonna try that out later.


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 13, 2014)

I've finished super mario bros 3.
oh that feeling when you beat a boss and die after him! happens to me today with bowser -_-
i was walking in the room with "what?"
then do it again.

super mario world, here i come.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 13, 2014)

longernohuman said:


> I've finished super mario bros 3.
> oh that feeling when you beat a boss and die after him! happens to me today with bowser -_-
> i was walking in the room with "what?"
> then do it again.
> ...


 
How did you die after beating Bowser? Did you run out of time or something?


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> How did you die after beating Bowser? Did you run out of time or something?


no, just jumping after him!
watch the final battle on youtube.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 13, 2014)

longernohuman said:


> no, just jumping after him!
> watch the final battle on youtube.


 
Alright. I haven't played SMB3 in a long, long time, so I don't remember much about the final battle (except for how you fight Bowser himself).


----------



## emigre (Apr 13, 2014)

I finished Velocity Ultra on Vita today. It was a fucking awesome gaem.


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Alright. I haven't played SMB3 in a long, long time, so I don't remember much about the final battle (except for how you fight Bowser himself).


and you want to play it again as it's your first time?
well, it's about the way you fighting him. maybe spoiler:
he jump at you and destroy the thing you standing at, the last jump he falls down! i follow him -_-


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 13, 2014)

Finished Arkham asylum today. One to scrap from my backlog.

Also...I thought that getting Unreal Tournament to run on an old linux PC would be a challenge...but wine installs and runs it as if it's nothing. I guess the tutorials on it didn't take user-friendly distributions like mint into account.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 13, 2014)

longernohuman said:


> and you want to play it again as it's your first time?
> well, it's about the way you fighting him. maybe spoiler:
> he jump at you and destroy the thing you standing at, the last jump he falls down! i follow him -_-


 
Oh yeah, that. I thought you meant there was a pit beyond where he was, or something.


----------



## gameshark (Apr 13, 2014)

Went ballistic over Jetpack Joyride


----------



## YayMii (Apr 14, 2014)

Aah, I've finally ranked up in CS:GO. Gold Nova Master now 
Still not as good as some of my friends, but at least I'm now above the average.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 14, 2014)

Got Bravely Default 2 days Ago, 14 hours Already!
my party is:
Edea: Spell Fencer/Knight
Ringabel:Summoner/Black Mage
Tiz: Ranger/Thief
and Agnês: Ranger/White Mage.


----------



## Jaspiter (Apr 14, 2014)

I created Breakout in JAVA!

http://nausicai.blogspot.com/2014/04/making-breakout-for-java.html


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 15, 2014)

super mario world, complete first land.

outland, about to end "the city".


----------



## leon315 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dark souls 2, after died at least 10 times, I finally kicked DATKLUKER ' f""king ass.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 15, 2014)

Complete pokédex on my Pokemon Gold.
First time I ever did that. Only had complete pokedexes on RBY before.
Never been much of a completionist when it comes to pokemon games. 
Well on to a complete pokedex for silver and crystal I guess.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm returning Yoshis Island 3DS today, that's an Accomplishment in itself for being a bad GAEM. 

Lately I've been getting used games with the mass credit I have and have basically been playing them for the week I have until I can return them, and then I just return them for a different used gaem. Basically I'm renting from GameStop and only losing a couple dollars of my credit to tax money so it works for me. 

I'll be picking up Donkey Kong Country Wii U today.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 15, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I'm returning Yoshis Island 3DS today, that's an Accomplishment in itself for being a bad GAEM.
> 
> Lately I've been getting used games with the mass credit I have and have basically been playing them for the week I have until I can return them, and then I just return them for a different used gaem. Basically I'm renting from GameStop and only losing a couple dollars of my credit to tax money so it works for me.
> 
> I'll be picking up Donkey Kong Country Wii U today.


 
So did you beat Yoshi's New Island? Or was it so bad that you gave up?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 15, 2014)

After seeing Madoka Magica last weekend I started playing Grief Syndrome regularly, pretty good beat'em up and hard. now I'm hopping that Madoka Magica Battle Pentagram for Vita get an english release, a guide or something to play it, looks awesome.
also picked up Gaige again in Borderlands 2, started TVHM and I'm rushing only doing story missions, that way when you finish you can pick side missions at level 50 and loot all those unique weapons ans items. I'll be looking for a Maggie, is the perfect companion for an anarchist mech, gotta stack that anarchy and then use that free Chuulain from the Zaford day(until I get a Florentine).


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 15, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> So did you beat Yoshi's New Island? Or was it so bad that you gave up?


So bad I gave up. The difficulty curve is nonexistent, the levels feel like they're just pulled from the DS and SNES games and it's just a very bland experience. I was almost done with it too but I was just "I can't go on..."


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 15, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> So bad I gave up. The difficulty curve is nonexistent, the levels feel like they're just pulled from the DS and SNES games and it's just a very bland experience. I was almost done with it too but I was just "I can't go on..."


 
Man, that sounds rough.  I was really afraid of this early on after I got over the initial hype reaction from hearing of its existence, and it's a shame that it seems my fears were realized.

I really do want to at least try the game out much later when I can get it cheaper, but it's definitely not on my "must buy" list anymore.

In the meantime, I'll continue my current replay of the SNES original.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> So bad I gave up. The difficulty curve is nonexistent, the levels feel like they're just pulled from the DS and SNES games and it's just a very bland experience. I was almost done with it too but I was just "I can't go on..."


 

Reminds me of playing Rabbids Travel in Time on the 3DS... Ouch.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 16, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Reminds me of playing Rabbids Travel in Time on the 3DS... Ouch.


HEY
We don't talk shit about Rabbids here >:

Also I cleared first world in Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze. Pretty meh so far, probably just be another game I clear and return before the week is up.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 17, 2014)

I beat _Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance_ (GBA) with 200% map completion (and yes, I did get the best ending). Pretty good game, and while it definitely lacks the console-level of polish and content that _Symphony of the Night_ has, I think I like it better than _Symphony of the Night_ in a lot of ways.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got the Ninja Asterisk on Bravely Default, 35 hours in-game ,the ninja had 80000 HP,it took me some time..;o;
the game Exceeded my expectations, it has been a long time since I Played a Turn-based RPG......


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been pouring time here or there into FFX, trying to at least beat the game I bought. Tonight, I successfully beat that terrible, horrible Chocobo Race with less than zero seconds and proceeded to make Tidus's celestial weapon. That means I now have every celestial weapon powered up completely except for one. The one leftover is Lulu's Onion Knight, as I tend to play the game while distracted making dodging 200 lightning bolts in a row downright impossible. I'll find an hour of solitude at some point though where I just feel like dodging lightning on the Thunder Plains, and I'll make that final celestial weapon.

As of now, I've gotten a lot more sphere levels with Tidus and Wakka (finished 2.5 paths each), so I figure I'll go after a certain multi-stage boss (after Zanarkand) one more time and see if I can win this go around without dying near the end of stage two.


----------



## ineverwipe (Apr 19, 2014)

Got to level 16 on ESO. Such an addicting game


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 19, 2014)

Bought Danganronpa for PSVita and Dragonheart and Felix the Cat for Gameboy yesterday at our local used games store.
I'll start playing Danganronpa this afternoon.
Also started and finished Shadowgate Classic for GBC.
It's a port of a point and click game and I had a great time with it.
I had to relie quite heavily on a walkthrough though. Without it it's almost impossible to know what to do.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 20, 2014)

Age of Kings campaigns: beaten. FINALLY.

Now, The Conquerors + Forgotten Empires crap is left. Will take me another year.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 21, 2014)

My girlfriend and I beat three games today. 

Halo 3 (360): We played and beat the last two missions on normal co-op, and had a blast. Now all that remains of our Halo series run is Reach (4 was the first one I played with her, and she loved it so much that we decided to play the rest together). Conveniently, my replacement copy of Reach (the one I picked up at Blockbuster a year ago was unreadable... I could've sworn I tested it as soon as I got home, but apparently not) arrived in the mail yesterday, so we can start playing tomorrow! And I already went to the trouble of customizing our Spartans. 
Thomas Was Alone (PS3): This game was so interesting... It was definitely fun to play, and had some surprisingly charming narration and story to go along with it. It was frustrating and convoluted at times, but mostly it was really fun. I was a bit disappointed in the ending, though. I really hate it when story-heavy games end with a 2-second finale after finishing, offering no real closure whatsoever.  We'll probably replace this game with another indie title, like Braid or FEZ.
Metroid Fusion (GBA): This is the game that I've beaten more than any other (I lost count at 20, and I think it's almost 30, now). I beat it for my girlfriend's enjoyment, and she really liked it. Tomorrow we start Metroid: Zero Mission (GBA), and this time we'll be playing together.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 21, 2014)

I platinumed FFXHD on Vita after 146hrs!


----------



## Qtis (Apr 21, 2014)

T-hug said:


> I platinumed FFXHD on Vita after 146hrs!


Holy.. 146 hours? That took a while


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 21, 2014)

Finished Kisuke story on Muramasa Rebirth and now with the extra swords equipped replayed the last battle of Momohime to get the 2nd ending of her, interesting turn of events. now I must play the 2nd ending of Kisuke and clear every white barrier. I don't think I'm going to get platinum, Fury mode seems too difficult.
also finished Infamous Second Son, I was doing a good karma run, now is time to be bad  *evil laugh*


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm messing around with gaming in linux lately.
-beat Duke Nukem 3D (again)
-ran through portal 1 (again)
-got Unreal Tournament and Quake 3 to run on linux with a nvidia card. Lemme tell you...those (proprietary) drivers ain't easy to install :-\


----------



## Vipera (Apr 21, 2014)

So, I started The Conquerors' campaign of AoE II HD, and I just beaten Attila the Hun's one. I'm writing this just to say that, for now, these campaigns look far more fun than the boring Age of Kings ones.
Also, 140 is an odd, odd game. But I love it so far. I miss the three extra stages (very difficult).


----------



## Qtis (Apr 21, 2014)

About 40 hours in Demon Gaze, only 2 main demons left. Died about 6 times at a boss battle so I ended up starting to grind. Forgot to save at one point and had to roll back 45 minutes in game time since I forgot to save at a demon circle ;___;

ps. The story is getting better. I've had quite a few moments with the "I did not see that coming. I really did not.."


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 21, 2014)

Technically this was yesterday, buuuut, in FFX HD:
- I wiped the floor with Ultima Weapon. It got one sweeping attack in that barely did anything.
- I absolutely destroyed Omega Weapon. He got two attacks in, but ended up doing less damage total than Ultima Weapon.
- I beat Dark Valefor. Not the greatest feat, as she is the weakest of the dark aeons, but I'm proud of myself for beating my first one. Tidus ended up dead by the end almost completely because I left his double AP weapon on rather than equipping his ultimate. This allowed me to get back into Besaid, grab Jecht's sphere, grab the Al Bhed primer I had missed, and I finally got Valefor's second overlimit, long after I could have.
- Both Wakka and Tidus only have about one path on the sphere grid left to complete, but I was leveling too quickly. Now I'm basically out of power and ability spheres.

I'm not really ready to take on Dark Ifrit yet, though I know I can even now with proper preparation. I haven't bothered getting Lulu's sigil yet either. I still have a large number of monsters to capture as well, despite already capturing many others. On top of that, I still have all of the other dark aeons to beat before I can even consider taking on Penance. Overall, I'm hating the game a little less, though I hate how leveling up will take twice the grinding now to get all of the power and ability spheres I'll need (since nothing in the Omega Dungeon naturally drops ability spheres, and power spheres only naturally drop from a couple rarer enemies).


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm running through All 3 Spyro games now that they're playable on my Vita <3 
After I finish these, I'll be running through All 3 Crash Games and then Crash Team Racing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 22, 2014)

My girlfriend and I beat Super Mario Sunshine (GCN) today. My disc has some damage (which I already knew about), Which renders the game working perfectly... except it won't make it through the credits, which is quite sad, since we can't save our post game and get the shades, etc. I was going to grab a new copy of the game before beating, but I've been unable to afford a $25-ish game, and I wasn't expecting for us to beat it so quickly. Oh well, no big loss since we just watched the credits on YouTube. Anyway, onward to Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)! 

My girlfriend also beat world 3 in Yoshi's Island (SNES) today. This is a big deal for me because, as a 7 year old kid, I never could beat Naval Piranha, as I couldn't figure out how to beat him. I've beaten him since, but on the GBA version. So 17 years later, this marks the first time I got past where I couldn't as a child on the original SNES version. I bellowed a very proud, "FUCK YOU!" to the boss upon beating him.


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 22, 2014)

I played WWF WRestlefest on my PSPgo while at work.

The Ultimate Warrior won 6 consecutive Royal Rumble matches.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just Reached Ancheim...Again on Bravely Default, Chapter 6 and counting....


----------



## frogboy (Apr 22, 2014)

I sold almost all of my 3DS games on eBay 

Aside from that, I managed to finish both Fire Emblem Awakening and OoT 3D, something I'd been putting off for weeks. I have no idea why.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 22, 2014)

Finished chapter 1 of Danganronpa.
Great game!
I like about everything about it. Graphic art, 'social system' (if you can call it that),  gameplay, voice acting, story,...
So glad there was an option for the Japanes voices too!
First case was super easy though. 


Spoiler



Not very original that the killer's name was written upside down on the wall and were mistaken for numbers. I didn't immediately get the connection of the crystal ball and the incinerator though.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 22, 2014)

DragorianSword said:


> Finished chapter 1 of Danganronpa.
> Great game!
> I like about everything about it. Graphic art, 'social system' (if you can call it that),  gameplay, voice acting, story,...
> So glad there was an option for the Japanes voices too!
> ...


Have no fear, the first case is definitely the set up case to get you prepared for all the twists the game will throw at you later. 
Especially depending in your difficulty, it's gonna get pretty difficult and pretty fricken great.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 22, 2014)

Me and my friend created a kryptonite party with Superman in scribblenauts. ;A;


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 22, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Have no fear, the first case is definitely the set up case to get you prepared for all the twists the game will throw at you later.
> Especially depending in your difficulty, it's gonna get pretty difficult and pretty fricken great.


 
Great! But I already suspected as much


----------



## T-hug (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah I had every trophy at 90hrs but filling the sphere grid for each character, even using the AP trick literally takes about 40hrs plus. So I spent nearly of mindless grind





Qtis said:


> Holy.. 146 hours? That took a while



Yeah filling the 800 node sphere literally takes 30hrs or more even using the AP trick.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 22, 2014)

T-hug said:


> Yeah I had every trophy at 90hrs but filling the sphere grid for each character, even using the AP trick literally takes about 40hrs plus. So I spent nearly of mindless grind
> 
> Yeah filling the 800 node sphere literally takes 30hrs or more even using the AP trick.


What's the AP trick? I mean, I'm about 80 hours in, and it's only taken about the past 8 to get Wakka and Tidus almost completely done (from about the 20% of the grid I had completed) using the Omega Dungeon with double AP weapons on. Really, I can get around 60 sphere levels in about 45 minutes. Except for Auron. I should probably put double AP on a weapon for him. Regardless, AP trick?


----------



## gameshark (Apr 22, 2014)

Made a really hilarious walkthrough with Angry Birds


----------



## T-hug (Apr 22, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> What's the AP trick? I mean, I'm about 80 hours in, and it's only taken about the past 8 to get Wakka and Tidus almost completely done (from about the 20% of the grid I had completed) using the Omega Dungeon with double AP weapons on. Really, I can get around 60 sphere levels in about 45 minutes. Except for Auron. I should probably put double AP on a weapon for him. Regardless, AP trick?


 


99 levels per fight!
Seems a lot of effort to setup but it's really not.
To get 40 power/speed/mana/ability orbs per fight buy distillers from the ronso merchant at the base of mt. Gagazet and use 1 per fight on Kottos in the monster arena. Overkill him to get a 40 sphere drop.
I filled in all the blank nodes with mag def spheres from one eye in the monster arena who also drops triple ap weapons.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 22, 2014)

And The First Spyro has been completed on Vita <3 
ONWARD TO RIPTO's RAGE!!!


----------



## Ozito (Apr 23, 2014)

I finally finished advance wars 1 on my 13 year old save file! Was stuck on the last mission against sturm.
According to other forums and fellow gamers, I apparently had the worst line up, consisting of Andy, Grit and Sami.

Oh well, it was perfect start to my birthday, Yay happy b-day to me!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 23, 2014)

Completed Mario kart DS with all Gold in all classes including 150cc Mirror. So I got the alternative ending and title screen.


----------



## TecXero (Apr 24, 2014)

I got the good ending on Cave Story on my PSP.


----------



## MrEl (Apr 24, 2014)

Won 3 games straight in Dota 2


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 24, 2014)

Now that The Walking Dead Season 2 is on Vita I caught up with the Episodes~ Maaaaaaaaaan did that game catch me off guard, all these plot twists are insane! 

I also Picked up Tomb Raider Definitive Edition for my Xbox One. Games was so great on my 360 and I got every achievement in it, so I'm gonna try and do it again on my One.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 24, 2014)

El Cid campaign of Age of Empires II: beaten.

This campaign reminded me how boring and generic History in my school was. Why is that I've never heard of this dude? The history behind him was almost as interesting as the game itself.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 24, 2014)

Beat a bunch of noobs in mk7 today, very fun.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 24, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Beat a bunch of noobs in mk7 today, very fun.


 
I Really hate playing MK7 online, the number of Blue Shells that hits me during a single race is always 10+.
sometimes i´m not even on the First place and that shit hits me somehow.....


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 24, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> I Really hate playing MK7 online, the number of Blue Shells that hits me during a single race is always 10+.
> sometimes i´m not even on the First place and that shit hits me somehow.....


 
staying away from the middle of the road helps a little, the effect of the RedBull the blue shell drank on MKDD wore off.

aahhhh god why are the lolis in Conception II so adorable and moe??
I like Ellie and Serina both are adorable and have personalities I like and more important, are the lolis of the cast.
I'm gonna have good times playing this game on my Vita.


----------



## MrEl (Apr 25, 2014)

I won three games straight in Dota 2 yesterday, but three losts straight today. I hate noobs


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 25, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> I Really hate playing MK7 online, the number of Blue Shells that hits me during a single race is always 10+.
> sometimes i´m not even on the First place and that shit hits me somehow.....


 

Yeah that's true, but it's always good to hit your breaks when you see someone has the item, when another goes past you, he'll get hit. ;A;


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 28, 2014)

Took a LITTLE longer then I anticipated but balancing other games BUT I 100% completed Spyro Riptos Rage on Vita





Also finished my Playthrough of Tomb Raider  Definitive Xbox One, with 34/35 of the single player achievements. The ONLY goddamn one I missed was the challenges cheevie, and that's only because a statue glitched and wouldn't let me light it to complete the challenge. 

Now I'm on to Spyro 3 and some achievement hunting in Forza 5 for Xbox One.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 28, 2014)

Finished the ten miles of Antwerp in under one and a half hours. It may not have been a video game, but I got the achievement nonetheless. 

Other than that: got rollercoaster tycoon 2 to work under linux (yeey wine...though it somehow has issues on a monitor with high resolution...).

And I got addicted to a free puzzle game: loopy. You basically have to draw a single figure over the board (=a continuous, closed line). The numbers tell you how many of the walls are touched by the figure. Your goal is to uncover how the figure looks. Simple, but damn addictive.


----------



## Arras (Apr 28, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Finished the ten miles of Antwerp in under one and a half hours. It may not have been a video game, but I got the achievement nonetheless.
> 
> Other than that: got rollercoaster tycoon 2 to work under linux (yeey wine...though it somehow has issues on a monitor with high resolution...).
> 
> And I got addicted to a free puzzle game: loopy. You basically have to draw a single figure over the board (=a continuous, closed line). The numbers tell you how many of the walls are touched by the figure. Your goal is to uncover how the figure looks. Simple, but damn addictive.


There's a Japanese DS version of that game, although I forgot the name. Slitherlink was what it was called IIRC.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 28, 2014)

since Tales of Xillia 2 is going out in august I started Tales of Xillia. also because I read that isn't that long like other Tales of games so I can finish it fast enough to be ready for part 2 and to pay my debt to Tales of games, I have never finished one because something happen to my save or get distracted by other games and lost track of what I was doing that I prefer to start over.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 28, 2014)

All 10 demons defeated in Demon Gaze, a nice little sword acquired (not spoiling any more, since it's part of the storyline), got through most of the enemies and finally a stalemate with a mid boss. It can't actually kill me, but neither can I kill it. I can easily deal damage to it, while it can't really deal damage to me, but I can't manage to kill it since it heals roughly the amount of damage done to it every 2 or 3 turns (5-6k hp per heal). Frustrating as hell!


----------



## boomario (Apr 28, 2014)

Finally finished LOZ: A Link Between Worlds at 100%, and yes, i paid 9,999 rupees for a golden bee


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 28, 2014)

Completed Danganronpa's main story and the school mode.
I think I have almost all skills now. Only some of Hifumi and Celeste to go.
I think it's going to take a while to 100% everything though, but the game is more than worth it


----------



## Arras (Apr 28, 2014)

boomario said:


> Finally finished LOZ: A Link Between Worlds at 100%, and yes, i paid 9,999 rupees for a golden bee


Bwaha, I got it for like 888


----------



## Depravo (Apr 28, 2014)

Created a control field worth 54 MUs between the centre of my town and two nearby villages. That's about as far as I'm prepared to travel on a push bike.


----------



## boomario (Apr 28, 2014)

Arras said:


> Bwaha, I got it for like 888


Yeah, when i discovered that it was too late...  And the worst part is that i did that 2 times as i bought in hero mode again


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 28, 2014)

Arras said:


> There's a Japanese DS version of that game, although I forgot the name. Slitherlink was what it was called IIRC.


Thanks for that. That sure showed some interesting google links  (slitherlink is also known as Fences, Takegaki, Loop the Loop, Loopy, Ouroboros, Suriza and Dotty Dilemma).

(though the version I linked to isn't restricted to squares...it has a wide array of figures).


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 29, 2014)

Decided to composite mod one of my Atari 2600's today. first thought about buying a kit until I seen the prices. like $20-$30 on ebay for just a diy kit. anyways I had the necessary parts for the basic transistor mod just laying around. So I decided to do that, I also wanted to keep things original as possible without drilling or anything like that in case I ever want to convert it back. After completing the mod, which was my first on a 2600 everything seemed to turn out good I'm pleased with the results.



Spoiler: Install Pics








Here I had everything quickly installed to test.




Here I shortened everything to try and keep things neat.  Also I had the clever idea to reuse the original rca socket for video out which is were the black wire is soldered




Little hot glue so nothing can short and installed my audio sockets




Still got my RF box intact just disconnected the wires so it doesn't interfere.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 29, 2014)

The only things in those pics which is that I know of are the wires. ;O;


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 29, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Now I'm on to Spyro 3


be careful though, there are a few game breaking glitches that will prevent you from getting 100%, and funny enough the version that fixes these glitches (greatest hits ver) isnt on the PSN store, only the original 
1 gem in the first world (cloud spire temple) sometimes spawns up on a cloud and is impossible to obtain
and there is also the raceway glitch in the 3rd world which prevents you from obtaining one of the reward eggs if you leave the level before completing everything


----------



## MrEl (Apr 30, 2014)

Died more than 20 times today in Dark Souls 2.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 30, 2014)

i finely got my brother in law to buy a game for himself. it was a f1 game and the only reason he bought it was because i was given a madcatz mc2 steering wheel and he wanted to use it


----------



## nasune (May 1, 2014)

Just beat Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete (PS version). I originally planned to play both games back to back, but, after the sheer torture that was the first one, I really don't think I can do it (not without getting a mental breakdown at least).


----------



## DragorianSword (May 1, 2014)

Danganronpa is almost 100% complete!
Only need tons of coins to unlock all gallery items and need to destroy 500 noise lines.
Probably going to speedrun the first trial a couple of times on hard to get those


----------



## Arras (May 1, 2014)

Whoo, level 96 in osu! standard! Takes forever to level up near 100.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 2, 2014)

Boom! Platinum Trophy for Danganronpa!
Ok what game next ? (too many to choose from  )

EDIT: Just realized I haven't finished Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracles yet, so I guess it's going to be that one.


----------



## Arras (May 2, 2014)

After almost 250 attempts over the course of a year or so... I FINALLY CLEARED IT 





Edit: And, IMMEDIATELY afterwards, another one I never managed to clear after 113 tries:


----------



## DragorianSword (May 4, 2014)

Finished Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracles.
Wasn't nearly as good as the previous games though.
The first Layton trilogy was pretty good, but it went downhill after that.
Hope the last game wil be better again, but won't be playing that one for a while (no moneyz )

Started Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelations now. I think I've played it before on emulator, but I'm not sure. 
I know I played at least 2 Dragon Quest games a couple of years ago and they are incredibly similar.


----------



## YayMii (May 4, 2014)

Lucked out and unboxed this thing today in CS:GO:


Spoiler










It's currently worth $12 (almost 6x more than I paid to unbox it), but I'm locked out from the Steam Market for a week (for using a new payment method) so it'll probably devalue before I can do anything with it.
I could just use it in-game, but I barely ever use the PP-Bizon. So I don't know what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 4, 2014)

Beat typing of the dead: overkill today. In more than one way, it's even cornier than the wii version, but it's kind of hilarious at the same time.

Way too easy, though. Especially the final boss, which is basically keyboard mashing.


----------



## weavile001 (May 4, 2014)

I´ve been playing Persona 3: FES ''the answer'' for a while, got through malebolge, cocytus and Caina, the bosses are way harder than the Tartarus bosses on ''the Journey''


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 5, 2014)

I had a long weekend(Thursday was holiday and I took the Friday too), so since Wednesday I've been playing Tales of Xillia and made great progress, just escaped from the the king of Auj Oule. I feel that I haven't passed the half of the game yet and at the same time feel that I'm on the second to last chapter of the game. Tales of games are unending to me and yet I took my time to play them and talk to almost every npc.
I've been using Elize lately and to be a mage/cleric type character is very balanced, has good physical attacks and has massive recovery arts, and is even more usable now that I unlocked a skill that lowers cast time in 40%, now I can spam Negative Gate and Pixie Circle like a maniac.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 5, 2014)

I beat Tomb Raider 2013.
3/5.
It's okay.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 6, 2014)

Started playing sleeping dogs a few days ago, still playing, really awesome.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 6, 2014)

Man...is it me, or is torchlight 2 actually better than diablo 3? It's so similar it's not even funny, but where it differs, torchlight 2 actually is better. 

Also...I can't stop playing Spelunky.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 6, 2014)

I just beat _Metroid Prime_ (via _Prime Trilogy_, Wii) on hypermode. This is a big accomplishment for me because, fucking hypermode. 

I didn't die anywhere near as badly as I thought I would, and I even 



Spoiler



beat the game with whatever requirements there are to get the ending where Samus removes her helmet.


 I also beat the final boss on my first go. It was tough, but nothing in the game is as tough as the Omega Pirate. Good grief, that boss is just ridiculous, even on lower difficulty settings.

Anyway, I have a bunch of other games on my plate (including _Zelda: Skyward Sword_ on hero mode), so I'm going to finish some of those off before I set out to beat _Metroid Prime 2_ on hypermode... It's my favorite Metroid game, as well as the hardest (next to the original NES Metroid) IMO, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 6, 2014)

SNES Online ohhh yiss!

Contra never been so awesome ( even thou we haven't even beat the first stage....)


----------



## Arras (May 10, 2014)

3000 DJ points total in IIDX Tricoro, and almost bought every unlockable song. I can sorta clear quite a few 10s now.


----------



## longernohuman (May 11, 2014)

finished super mario world.
like smb3, masterpiece.
wednesday, I'll start super mario rpg: legend of the seven stars.
so excited


----------



## DragorianSword (May 11, 2014)

Finished Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation.
Grinded way to much for the end boss and beat him without ever being in any danger of losing.
My characters were around lvl 49 and they each mastered all the jobs.
Just kept spamming Gigaslash with all characters for 400-450 damage each.


----------



## Arras (May 11, 2014)

yay (map is quite hard - I got like 650 combo on it before but died )


----------



## chavosaur (May 12, 2014)

And finally
After some time but well spent time
That's Spyro 3 completed on Vita. 




And now all 3 are done again ^p^

Now to run through all the Crash Bandicoots. 
Or God of War or something else on vita.


----------



## weavile001 (May 12, 2014)

Finally Finished Bravely Default!
over 80 hours already, can´t wait for Bravely Second!.


----------



## Marth16 (May 12, 2014)

Finished Persona4G a few days ago.
What a wonderful game.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 12, 2014)

Has been a while since my last report(?) but my Tales of Xillia playthrough is going smoothly and with a lot of "WAT?!" since the last events in the game
be free to read the spoiler if you don't plan on playing the game or if you got pass the first shoot of the lance of Kresnik and know what Elympios is.


Spoiler: plot spoiler



the lance of Kresnik never was a weapon but a way to open a hole to the outside world since Maxwell isolated Rieze Maxia to protect it from Elympios that is other world where the people can't use spirit arts and had to rely on spyrix technology because they don't have mana lobes to do it and Exodus is from Elympios, Alvin included, and now I'm wondering how Alvin is capable of use arts with no mana lobe or spyrix


after that I ended with all my party petrified, I fucking hate that status effect in all the RPGs that have it, is basically being dead alive.

I also have been playing Kirby triple deluxe and is excellent, I was surprised with the bosses being harder than usual and the worlds feel alive, the 3D effect is good too and not exaggerated(god in Donkey Kong country returns the effect is strong enough to make me use it at half, and I always put the slider all the way through), the key chains are a nice addition and something to extend the game a little more collecting them all.


----------



## longernohuman (May 12, 2014)

mario golf n64: finaly beat luigi at get character mode!
Now i'll start the tournament.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 13, 2014)

I beat a few games in the past couple days.

Metroid: Zero Mission- My girlfriend and I played through this together, as she's never played it before. Nothing really to report, just a fun playthrough that felt way too easy to me, especially after I beat the game 100% on hard mode this past October. 
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D- Sure, it was just another playthrough, but I added a couple personal challenges to mix things up, a bit. In addition to being a no-death run (as always), I committed to not using any bottled items, except bugs (for skulltulas), as well as never using the Biggoron Sword (though I did do the side quest to get it). Secondly, I decided to do the adult dungeons out of order: The order I did was Forest Temple, Water Temple, Spirit Temple, Fire Temple, then Shadow Temple. Finally, during the battle with Ganondorf, I used only the bottle during Dead Man's Volley. Granted, it wasn't quite the "Uber Challenge" or 3-heart-challenge, but it still added a little more flavor to an experience that I've had countless times before. 
Castle of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse (2013)- My girlfriend and I beat this one today. Fun game, though certainly not perfect. It was a nice platformer that offered some challenge towards the end (finally), though.
Halo: Reach- My girlfriend and I beat Halo: Reach today on heroic co-op, ending our marathon of all the main games in the series (1 through 4, and Reach). We even experimented with some of the skulls throughout the campaign, using grunt birthday party (of course) throughout the whole game, and using tough luck, catch, and thunderstorm for one level each. It was a bittersweet victory (especially considering the ending), one that we'll, as the UNSC likes to say, "Never Forget."


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 13, 2014)

When I though Tales of Xillia couldn't twist the plot more, a new plot twist appear. I'm not gonna spoil details this way around but point out the fantastic music of the Zenethra.

I could hear this all day long


----------



## nasune (May 14, 2014)

I wanted to try out my (original) Xbox usb mod, so I decided to 100% Super Mario Star Road (even though this was a blind run, so it might not have been the best idea I've ever had  ). Just finished it five minutes ago and, except for some camera issues (I literally had to fight the camera the whole time :S ) the game was a lot of fun. I'd definitely recommend it to anyone who wants to play a new Mario 64.


----------



## Vipera (May 14, 2014)

Pokémon Conquest.

I have mixed feelings about this game. I love the idea, but it's really really short for that kind of RPG, and the game gets very easy after a while...


----------



## Qtis (May 14, 2014)

Almost beat Netflix on the PS4.

Just noticed it's logged as "played Netflix" on my account.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 14, 2014)

I finished Full Throttle


----------



## Marth16 (May 14, 2014)

Finished the Void Quest in P4G on my NG+.  Aiming for a max social link run and some trophies.


----------



## Vipera (May 15, 2014)

FINALLY I have beaten Code of Princess. That last quest was painfully hard and unfair, even for my standards. I had to play along, in the end.


Spoiler



Sunburst, sunburst, sunburst!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 15, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Almost beat Netflix on the PS4.
> 
> Just noticed it's logged as "played Netflix" on my account.


 
You... you beat _every movie_?!?! HOW?!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Qtis (May 15, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> You... you beat _every movie_?!?! HOW?!??!?!?!?!?!


I'm still grinding in the never ending Dungeon of Series. A few midway boss battles have been defeated including the fabled Man of Steel.


----------



## chavosaur (May 15, 2014)

Beat captain Flynt on borderlands vita. Man, having this game in my hands is so fucking cool.


----------



## Ozito (May 16, 2014)

Finished inFamous 2 with good karma, didn't have the guts for evil gameplay. I'm a puppy on the inside I guess. 

Now I have to decide which game to proceed with, sleeping dogs or darksiders 2. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Beat captain Flynt on borderlands vita. Man, having this game in my hands is so fucking cool.


 
how good is the port?? I'm tempted in getting it to play on the go.


Tales of Xillia: back in Nia Khera and currently scaling Hallowmont.
Kirby Triple Deluxe: reached world 5, some levels are getting harder now, feels challenging like Kirby SuperStar.


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> how good is the port?? I'm tempted in getting it to play on the go.
> 
> 
> Tales of Xillia: back in Nia Khera and currently scaling Hallowmont.
> Kirby Triple Deluxe: reached world 5, some levels are getting harder now, feels challenging like Kirby SuperStar.


It's a little shaky in places but it's a very solid port nonetheless~


----------



## Qtis (May 16, 2014)

Started Thief on the PS4.

My backlog is growing steadily, now at about 2 lifetimes.


----------



## WaryLouka (May 16, 2014)

Reached my fifty generation of my sims on The Sims 3. Yes, Fifty Generation.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 19, 2014)

FINISHED TALES OF XILLIA!!!!!
Jude story only, so immediately started new game + with Milla story and inherited half the levels and the outfits also activated double damage and double experience and upped the difficulty to hard(played Jude story on moderate). I'm still overleveled with level 37-38 and the game until now has been a walk in the park but I expect it to get difficult once the enemies catch up with my level. got past fort Gandala and just arrived at Leronde. I want to finish the game quick to scratch it from my list and wait patiently for Xillia 2 playing the bazillion of games in my backlog.


----------



## emigre (May 19, 2014)

Beat Kirby Triple Deluxe. Good gaem.


----------



## boomario (May 19, 2014)

Finished all cups on 150CC on Mario Kart 7, really worth it.


----------



## Arras (May 20, 2014)

So today I was scrolling through my PS3 games list and saw Demon's Souls. I thought, you know what, let's give it one more final try. And this time I actually managed to accomplish something instead of just dying - I beat the first area  I think I'll hold off on deleting the game for a bit longer.


----------



## Vipera (May 23, 2014)

I have just finished Postal 2.

Mixed feelings with this game...I absolutely hated Monday to Thursday, as it felt just a "DURR LOOK YOU CAN DO BAD STUFF". There is no "you can decide if you can act good or bad" because it's either you or them. The bugs...oh god. I spent a hour trying to do the petition thing. And the city, despite tiny, is very easy to get lost inside.
Then, Friday comes.
IMHO the game should've been all about this. It made no sense, it was not perfect, but it was good. I was almost sure none could've saved this game, but really, play it if you want to deal with 4 boring days before the big party. I bet that, if the game was more like what happened in the weekend, no one would've ever banned it.


Oh, and I am pissed at the bugs. No seven-days achievement


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 23, 2014)

Beat Kirby Triple Deluxe yesterday and dat music and bosses were epic. I'm playing the unlocked modes now.


----------



## Arras (May 24, 2014)

I beat area 1-2 and 2-1 in Demon's Souls. I died like a million times on 1-2 until I found a spear and started using it. I cleared it on my next try, and only died two or three times total in 2-1. <3 Winged Spear, totally going to upgrade this baby to the Phalanx Spear if/when I get the chance. I must say the game does get a lot more fun if you're not dying in the same spot over and over. On the bad side, I'm almost out of healing items, the game gives you like none after the first two levels and the bought ones are WAY too expensive, so that's rather shit.


----------



## Ozito (May 25, 2014)

I finished Metroid Fusion.
It took almost 7 hours and I didn't even 100% it.
Doesn't matter though, feels good to have finished it at least.


----------



## chavosaur (May 25, 2014)

Even better that you did it on the original system


----------



## Ozito (May 25, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Even better that you did it on the original system


 
Well, now that I finally can see what I'm playing, I feel compelled to finish all those old games i missed.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 25, 2014)

Ozito said:


> I finished Metroid Fusion
> Almost 7 hours and I didn't even 100% it.
> Doesn't matter, feels good to have finished it at least.
> 
> *pic*


 
don't worry, you'll get better. I got 100% under 2 hours(1:57 if my memory serves me well) after learning where were all the hidden items and planing a route(not really, I was just taking whatever item was in my path and nearby. for the farthest items I planned a route before the talk when he trap you in a nav room, though). the fact that if you start a new game in a cleared slot the map screen indicate if you have taken all the items on an area and the time helps a lot.
damn now I need to play it again because of you. and that also reminds me that I was to play the japanese version that has a hard mode, time to dust off my SP and EZ IV I guess.


Ozito said:


> Well, now that I finally can see what I'm playing, I feel compelled to finish all those old games i missed.


 
is your GBA modded with backlight??


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 25, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> don't worry, you'll get better. I got 100% under 2 hours(1:57 if my memory serves me well) after learning where were all the hidden items and planing a route(not really, I was just taking whatever item was in my path and nearby. for the farthest items I planned a route before the talk when he trap you in a nav room, though). the fact that if you start a new game in a cleared slot the map screen indicate if you have taken all the items on an area and the time helps a lot.
> damn now I need to play it again because of you. and that also reminds me that I was to play the japanese version that has a hard mode, time to dust off my SP and EZ IV I guess.
> 
> 
> is your GBA modded with backlight??


 
Do you have any idea if there's a hack that adds hard mode to the English version (or ports the English text to the Japanese version)? I'd love to just play hard mode in English on my EZ Flash IV.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (May 25, 2014)

Beat Rhythm Thief & The Emperor's Treasure  luv me some rhythm games!


----------



## Ozito (May 25, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> don't worry, you'll get better. I got 100% under 2 hours(1:57 if my memory serves me well) after learning where were all the hidden items and planing a route(not really, I was just taking whatever item was in my path and nearby. for the farthest items I planned a route before the talk when he trap you in a nav room, though). the fact that if you start a new game in a cleared slot the map screen indicate if you have taken all the items on an area and the time helps a lot.
> damn now I need to play it again because of you. and that also reminds me that I was to play the japanese version that has a hard mode, time to dust off my SP and EZ IV I guess.
> 
> 
> is your GBA modded with backlight??


 

Thanks for the encouragement, but I won't be playing this game any time soon again, because of the ever increasing back log I have.
I actually took a quick look of a speed run that some guy made and it's crazy how fast it is possible to finish the game.

And regarding the GBA, *yeah I modded it last month*, turned out really nice.

*--EDIT--*
Next thing would be finishing my Castlevania:Cotm save from 2001!
And after that maybe proceed with the two other games for the system.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 25, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Do you have any idea if there's a hack that adds hard mode to the English version (or ports the English text to the Japanese version)? I'd love to just play hard mode in English on my EZ Flash IV.


 
none that I know off, even when the japanese version came out AFTER all the other versions and the english(and all of the other langages too) graphics are still in the cart, the text was cut and replaced. tried to do something similar with Zelda Minish Cap since the european version has a glitch that IMPEDE THE OBTAINING OF THE 3RD BOMB BAG UPGRADE, the european version came first then the USA and japanese at last. the USA version has this corrected and has the graphics of the other languages and even with a cheat code I was able to use the language select screen, but same as Metroid Fusion, the text was cut.


Ozito said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, but I won't be playing this game any time soon again, because of the ever increasing back log I have.
> I actually took a quick look of a speed run that some guy made and it's crazy how fast it is possible to finish the game.
> 
> And regarding the GBA, *yeah I modded it last month*, turned out really nice.
> ...


 
looks sweet. I have a classic GBA lying around and tried installing a frontlight from a broken SP but failed because I didn't cut the extra plastic on the case, maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## Ozito (May 25, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> looks sweet. I have a classic GBA lying around and tried installing a frontlight from a broken SP but failed because I didn't cut the extra plastic on the case, maybe I should give it another try.


 

Do it!
But instead of a frontlight, buy a backlight kit and mod it with that instead.
The differences are huge.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 25, 2014)

Finished making Takanashi Rikka's dress and umbrella in Animal Crossinga


Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (May 26, 2014)

ScarletCrystals said:


> Finished making Takanashi Rikka's dress and umbrella in Animal Crossinga
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Dark Flame mastah represent.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 26, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Dark Flame mastah represent.


Blow up, reality
Be rend, synapse
Vanishment this world!

Too bad you can't make suits or I'd love to make a dark flame master outfit...


----------



## kristianity77 (May 26, 2014)

Beat Kingdoms Of Amalur.  120 hours.  God it was one hell of a boring slog the last couple of hours but I felt obliged to see it through to the end!  120 hours and I still have no idea what the story was behind it.


----------



## weavile001 (May 26, 2014)

Played almost 4 hours of Tales of the abyss:Got through the abandoned Factory(Best.Oil.Puzzle.Ever) and Defeated Largo and Sync at the Zao Ruins.
I got owned by Largo and sync 7 times until I tried to Spam Artes coming up with a strategy, I guess i have to Grind more >_>.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 26, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Played almost 4 hours of Tales of the abyss:Got through the abandoned Factory(Best.Oil.Puzzle.Ever) and Defeated Largo and Sync at the Zao Ruins.
> I got owned by Largo and sync 7 times until I tried to Spam Artes coming up with a strategy, I guess i have to Grind more >_>.


Lawl, just wait until you get to Legretta the Quick. The only boss I couldn't beat in hard mode on first run.


----------



## weavile001 (May 26, 2014)

ScarletCrystals said:


> Lawl, just wait until you get to Legretta the Quick. The only boss I couldn't beat in hard mode on first run.


 
Legretta? isn´t she the Girl with the bird and the liger?
if yes, I fought her on some kind of castle.... what about that guy on a flying chair? do you fight him later?


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 26, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Legretta? isn´t she the Girl with the bird and the liger?
> if yes, I fought her on some kind of castle.... what about that guy on a flying chair? do you fight him later?


No, the lolli with the ligers is Arietta the wild.
Legretta is the blond chick with two guns. And yes, that chick is quick.
The guy on the chair is Dist the Reaper/Rose/Runny (depends on who you talk to) and you fight him like 3 times...


----------



## weavile001 (May 26, 2014)

ScarletCrystals said:


> No, the lolli with the ligers is Arietta the wild.
> Legretta is the blond chick with two guns. And yes, that chick is quick.
> The guy on the chair is Dist the Reaper/Rose/Runny (depends on who you talk to) and you fight him like 3 times...


 
It´s Dist the Reaper,He said he would take care of the characters, instead, I fought some kind of robot at the Ship.....

What about your formation?
I like to play as Luke or the princess, my main team is luke/The princess,Jade,Tear and Guy, never touched anise.....


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 26, 2014)

Since getting back into dreamcast recently I went back and beat Sonic Adventure 1 with tails. When I get some free time I'll go back and complete it with all characters before starting SA2.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 26, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> It´s Dist the Reaper,He said he would take care of the characters, instead, I fought some kind of robot at the Ship.....
> 
> What about your formation?
> I like to play as Luke or the princess, my main team is luke/The princess,Jade,Tear and Guy, never touched anise.....


Actually, Dist calls himself the Rose, everyone else calls him the Reaper, and Jade calls him the Runny lawl.
And I usually take Guy, Jade, Tear, Luke/Anise (interchangable). Natalia heals faster than Tear and ranged attack is always good but gawd she consumes orange gels like it's water. Besides Tear's FoF creating spells are incredibly useful once you learn how to use them.


----------



## weavile001 (May 26, 2014)

ScarletCrystals said:


> Actually, Dist calls himself the Rose, everyone else calls him the Reaper, and Jade calls him the Runny lawl.
> And I usually take Guy, Jade, Tear, Luke/Anise (interchangable). Natalia heals faster than Tear and ranged attack is always good but gawd she consumes orange gels like it's water. Besides Tear's FoF creating spells are incredibly useful once you learn how to use them.


 
Yeah, I´m not good with characters names....
I also noticed that Natalia needs a special Orange gel inventory, and Tear´s AI is pretty much the same as Persona 3/4 characters, Heals the fuck out of everyone just to *Attack normally the enemies.*


----------



## Issac (May 26, 2014)

Ozito said:


> I finished Metroid Fusion.
> It took almost 7 hours and I didn't even 100% it.
> Doesn't matter though, feels good to have finished it at least.


 
I actually just beat that game about a week ago (on the 3DS). I played it first when it came out with my lovely flashcart, but got stuck on one part (when you have to flee from...). When I got the ambassador games, I started this game again right away.... and got stuck somewhere after that point... I don't remember why. Picked it up again and continued from that point and beat it the day after!  

Time: 4:32
Rate: ......... 50% :o :o :o

I thought I was being thorough searching for hidden things and all that.... And I'm no rookie at Metroid (and Castlevania) games...


----------



## Arras (May 26, 2014)

Issac said:


> I actually just beat that game about a week ago (on the 3DS). I played it first when it came out with my lovely flashcart, but got stuck on one part (when you have to flee from...). When I got the ambassador games, I started this game again right away.... and got stuck somewhere after that point... I don't remember why. Picked it up again and continued from that point and beat it the day after!
> 
> Time: 4:32
> Rate: ......... 50% :o :o :o
> ...


FYI: almost all Metroid games have ~250 missiles as max (the only exception I know being Other M) so that might be a rough indicator of how much stuff you got. Of course that's not including the rarer Power Bomb expansions, of which Fusion has way too many.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 27, 2014)

I did quite a few things recently...

Beat Yoshi's Island with my girlfriend on the SNES. We've both beat this game before, but on the GBA. This is a big accomplishment to me because, as a kid, I could never get past World 3 on the SNES (I couldn't figure out how to beat Naval Piranha). And now, over 15 years later, I've beaten the game on its original hardware.
Beat Gears of War on casual co-op with my girlfriend. Haven't played this game in YEARS, and I'm amazed at how well it's held up.
Beat Super Mario Galaxy (again, with my girlfriend). This is actually the first time I've beaten this game (despite having owned it since 2012). This was such a good game. We only have 28 stars to "unlock a new world," so I figured we'll keep playing until we do that.
Beat Kirby Triple Deluxe. This is something I did on my own. I got 110 keychains, and all 100 sunstones, so I'm proud of myself. Just in time too, since my girlfriend starts her summer session at college tomorrow, and wants to play it in her free moments while there. I'll go back to do some of the bonus content later.


----------



## Arras (May 27, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I did quite a few things recently...
> 
> Beat Yoshi's Island with my girlfriend on the SNES. We've both beat this game before, but on the GBA. This is a big accomplishment to me because, as a kid, I could never get past World 3 on the SNES (I couldn't figure out how to beat Naval Piranha). And now, over 15 years later, I've beaten the game on its original hardware.
> Beat Gears of War on casual co-op with my girlfriend. Haven't played this game in YEARS, and I'm amazed at how well it's held up.
> ...


Did you beat Luigi's Purple Coins yet?


----------



## shafty710 (May 27, 2014)

Just beat Tales of Xillia (41 hour run) and Metal Gear Ground Zeroes...on the same day


----------



## Arras (May 27, 2014)

I obtained all equipment, allies and cleared all levels in Hero 30 mode of Half Minute Hero. Basically I did everything I wanted to do in the game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> Did you beat Luigi's Purple Coins yet?


 
I haven't gotten to Luigi at all, yet. I'm still trying to get all the stars as Mario.


----------



## Arras (May 27, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I haven't gotten to Luigi at all, yet. I'm still trying to get all the stars as Mario.


No, there's a star called Luigi's Purple Coins. It's the purple comet in Toy Galaxy and it's the level from hell. And it's even better in Galaxy 2: basically the same thing but with cosmic clones chasing you, mimicking your exact movements from a few seconds ago that hurt you if you touch them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> No, there's a star called Luigi's Purple Coins. It's the purple comet in Toy Galaxy and it's the level from hell. And it's even better in Galaxy 2: basically the same thing but with cosmic clones chasing you, mimicking your exact movements from a few seconds ago that hurt you if you touch them.


 
I've never heard of it, so I guess not. The only purple coins level I've done so far is the first one.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 27, 2014)

Beat the campaigns of UT, UT2004 and UT3 again. Ran through them pretty much simultaneous.

Also: finished torchlight 2 on casual with a berserker. Now going through it on normal with an outlander and thinking of starting with an embermage as well. That game is addictive as crack.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 28, 2014)

in the monday I bought Watch_Dogs, the game isn't the typical GTA clone with h4xx0rz, I feel it more like Infamous because there is a reputation system and you can do random jobs to increase/decrease your reputation, and because of that is that I haven't advanced much in the history  .
also bought Rayman and Rayman 3 HD in the Rayman sale that is being held on PSN, too bad Rayman Legends Vita isn't in the sale, would have been awesome play Legends on the run. also bought Monster World IV, have been drawing my attention since some time.


----------



## Attila13 (May 31, 2014)

I finished Sleeping Dogs 100% Story and achievements!
I had a blast! I can't recommend this game enough!
It's true that it was released for a while now, but if you didn't played it yet, just do yourself a favor and buy it and play it! 
It's much much better than GTA IV was in my opinion! Can't wait for the sequel!  And can't wait to eat pork buns in the sequel to be a whole man again! 


Spoiler: 100%


----------



## T-hug (May 31, 2014)

I platinumed Transistor!  Was a pretty easy plat tbh and only took about 10hrs.  Good game but too short for my liking.

I'm now trying to beat a level about half way through Strike Suit Zero Director's Cut and it's really tough.  Nice game but the way the ship transforms into a mech is pretty much pointless and seems like it was included just because it looks cool.  A Jehuty would destroy it without even going near it!


----------



## EyeZ (May 31, 2014)

I've just completed Demon Souls...loved the game, and now about to start going through NG+.

I must of enjoyed the game as for me completing a game is a rarity.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 31, 2014)

Beat 3 people in SFIV online.
Personal high


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 2, 2014)

not really gaming but yesterday was the concert Distant Worlds here in Chile, and was FUCKING AWESOME!!!
I'm not a big fan of the Final Fantasy saga but I like the music very much. and thanks to that I gained forces to finish my run of Final Fantasy IX, Zidane is around level 52, the rest of the cast doesn't pass level 46 with some of them as low as 39.


----------



## longernohuman (Jun 3, 2014)

super mario rpg: beating that demon on the seald door"cures his name i guess!"
It was tough. I wonder if smithy tougher than him!


----------



## boomario (Jun 3, 2014)

Started metroid prime trilogy, never expected a so great game like that, I will do my best to finish 100% the 3 games.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 3, 2014)

Spent the entire weekend playing Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc, Never a game absorbed me so much since Persona 4.....
i´m still on the 3rd Chapter...


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been playing the heck out of Mario Kart and enjoying it! Already unlocked all the characters, have 750ish coins and currently I am working on getting 3 stars on all the 150cc cups. I already have 3 stars for 50 and 100cc cups.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm somehow still slugging through Watch Dogs. I really wanna finish it just to say I did but ugh. What were they doing in the 8 months they were supposed to be "polishing" the game..?


----------



## longernohuman (Jun 4, 2014)

Finished super mario rpg: legend of the seven stars.
I had so much fun, great game.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Beat the campaigns of UT, UT2004 and UT3 again. Ran through them pretty much simultaneous.


 
A few years ago I spent far too much time on UT2004. I was part of a clan and always played either Freeze Tag or Invasion. Mostly Freeze Tag though. That was the greatest of times


----------



## notrustinsasuke (Jun 6, 2014)

I got over 1000 deaths in Dark souls 2


----------



## Shoat (Jun 6, 2014)

For the first time in ~15 years of playing the game on and off, I finally got to the 99th floor of Lufia 2's Ancient Cave and beat the Master Slime (didn't quite have the setup to deal 9000 damage in 3 turns so I had to do the final battle the easy way by killing myself, but a victory is a victory).

It was like the feeling at the end of a perfect FTL/BindingofIsaac run, except multiplied by fifty.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jun 6, 2014)

Shoat said:


> For the first time in ~15 years of playing the game on and off, I finally got to the 99th floor of Lufia 2's Ancient Cave and beat the Master Slime (didn't quite have the setup to deal 9000 damage in 3 turns so I had to do the final battle the easy way by killing myself, but a victory is a victory).
> 
> It was like the feeling at the end of a perfect FTL/BindingofIsaac run, except multiplied by fifty.


Ah, Lufia 2. The epic game that got a shitty remake curtsy of square enix.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 6, 2014)

As soon as I came home I finished a bunch of games, one of those was To the Moon.
Seriously, am I the only one who thinks that


Spoiler



the story is great, but it was also incredibly DISTURBING to see how the lives that Johnny pretty much "ruined" because of the medicines he took. And, in the end, it didn't matter. Or better, the ending changed and everyone was happy. By that logic I could do tons of shitty stuff in my life, grab that tech and grant me the best memories right before I die.


Still, great game. 9/10 would play again if the controls weren't so choppy.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 6, 2014)

I beat the Hexagonest stage in Super Hexagon!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 6, 2014)

Played through Mirror's edge. It was nice, but I'm not sure what to think of it. It sure was unique and exciting to find your way and the music and visual style was nice to say the least...but the story was a mess, it was pretty short and whomever the fuck thought combat and gunfights were a good addition was plain wrong. Even worse was that mirror's edge 2 happily announces that it will have those as well. 




TyBlood13 said:


> I beat the Hexagonest stage in Super Hexagon!


You, sir, have my uppermost respect.


----------



## Arras (Jun 6, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> I beat the Hexagonest stage in Super Hexagon!


Now go for the full set 


Spoiler


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally got around to playing Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. I needed something to do while at work.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 6, 2014)

First act of Watchdogs done, and I'm 20% through the Achievements. I've decided that it's such a bad game, I want to perfect it like I do with other bad games. 
I have all the Achievements in Sonic 06 and Duke Nukem Forever because I'm a piece of shit.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 6, 2014)

I started FarCry 3: Blood Dragon. Completed the tutorial and liberated my first Garrison. I usually can't stand FPSes, but this game is amazing. The dialogue alone is worth a playthrough.  Thank you, Based Gahars


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 6, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I have all the Achievements in Sonic 06


 
You're an inspiration to me.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 6, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> First act of Watchdogs done, and I'm 20% through the Achievements. I've decided that it's such a bad game, I want to perfect it like I do with other bad games.
> I have all the Achievements in Sonic 06 and Duke Nukem Forever because I'm a piece of shit.


Wow...I've heard watch_dogs doesn't measure up to the hype, but is it really this kind of bad?


----------



## nasune (Jun 6, 2014)

Well that's another Castlevania game that can be crossed off the list, I just beat Aria of Sorrow with 99.7 map completion (that 0.3 percent really bugs me, but I can't, for the life of me, figure out where it is :S ). Other than that, I just did a Majora's Mask playthrough which I'm pretty pleased with. All masks, 5 cycles


Spoiler



Cycle 1: The normal Ocarina retrieval cycle,
Cycle 2: Swamp Palace and Snowhead,
Cycle 3: Sword upgrade and Epona/Romani/Cremia sidequests (+ some random masks)
Cycle 4: Both Spider Houses, and Great Bay (and most of the other random masks)
Cycle 5: Anju/Kafei sidequest and Ikhana/Stone Tower + the Moon sidequests and Endgame


And total time a little over 8 hours (8:09 hours, to be precise). All in all, not to shabby for a game that I hadn't played for a decade  .


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 7, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Wow...I've heard watch_dogs doesn't measure up to the hype, but is it really this kind of bad?


I'll put it to you this way. It's glitch factor is so bad I can glitch myself to walk through the skybox and literally walk on top of the city. 
It's so bad it's good just for glitchy entertainment.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 7, 2014)

Spent 2 hours ''playing'' with the nemesis of Norende on Bravely Default, it took me 67 turns/7 BP/14 Friend summons and a bunch oF items just to kill the White mage and the Monk T_T


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 7, 2014)

Played Sonic Advance 3 on and off today and got to the boss of zone 5, but I'm having quite some trouble with him. Playing as Tails makes it a little easier but I keep either getting hit by the bosses spiked ball or from not being able to jump from a platform I just landed on (when you fly 'through' a platform with tails he automatically lands on it, but you're not able to jump immediatly, which sucks because the platform falls down with you on it and you die).

Also tried Felix the Cat for GameBoy which I picked up a few weeks ago and ended up finishing it. It has only 6 levels (divided in 2 areas) and they are pretty short. I think it only took me only 20 minutes to get through it.
Although it's pretty short (and extremely easy) it actually had some pretty fun game mechanics.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 8, 2014)

Finally defeated Legretta on Tales of the abyss.

My luck stat must be very high:


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes! After about 40 tries I finally beat the Zone 5 Boss of Sonic Advance 3!!!
Then quickly breezed through Zone 6 and Zone 7-1 an 2, but a bit stuck at 7-3.
But shouldn't give me as much trouble as the Zone 5 Boss.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 9, 2014)

After Almost 4 hours on the last class trial.....I Finally finished Danganronpa: Trigger Happy havoc.
I knew it was the same genre as 999 and VLR, and some Ace attorney Twist. but this game exceeded my expectations.
the last class trial had the biggest plot twist i´ve ever witnessed in a video game, and the Ending was absolutely Beautiful!.
only this game and Persona 4 actually made me cry during the playthrough......


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 9, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> After Almost 4 hours on the last class trial.....I Finally finished Danganronpa: Trigger Happy havoc.
> I knew it was the same genre as 999 and VLR, and some Ace attorney Twist. but this game exceeded my expectations.
> the last class trial had the biggest plot twist i´ve ever witnessed in a video game, and the Ending was absolutely Beautiful!.
> only this game and Persona 4 actually made me cry during the playthrough......


Now prepare yourself for the even more fucked up and twisting DanganRonpa 2 later this year!


----------



## longernohuman (Jun 9, 2014)

mario kart super circuit: finished 50cc then delete the game.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 9, 2014)

Died for the 923rd time in Spelunky on Vita......still have not killed Olmec


----------



## boomario (Jun 9, 2014)

Finished 100% items and scans at Metroid Prime 1. Starting Prime 2 now


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 10, 2014)

Played through plants vs zombies. I can see why it's so addictive on a tablet, but it's great (albeit mindless) fun on the PC as well.

Also started playing Hard reset, but I don't really have an opinion on it just yet (it's "average" thus far).


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 12, 2014)

Got the Water, Fire and Lightning Medals on Pokémon TGC yesterday.
The thing that frustrates me about this game is that there should be an option to surrender.
Most of the times it's obvious from the start if you're going to win or lose.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 13, 2014)

I finally gave in to Portal 2.

This is one great game, but I have no idea why it's considered the best PC game of all time. Seriously, there are games with a much more "epic" story than this.


----------



## lismati (Jun 13, 2014)

I've just finished Watching_Dogs. 
The ending cleared any doubts I had - WD is the same story as Assassin's Creed. I mean that the first game is a kind of a prototype, and the second game (let's not kid ourselves, it's certain) will be the one everyone was waiting for. 

Assassin's Creed 2, anyone?


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 13, 2014)

On my Tomodachi Life island, I saw Satan twerking.

Satan loves twerking.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 13, 2014)

Got all 8 Medals in Pokémon Trading Card Game.

Already 199/226 cards but apparently I missed the Challenge Cup, which gives you a promotional mew card if you win.
So I guess that means I can't collect all cards anymore?
Would be nice if there would have been any mention in the game of the Challenge Cup starting...

Switching to Luigi's Mansion 2 right now. Pokémon TGC gets repetitive after a while and you need a ridiculous amount of luck.
Even more so with the battles against the Grand Masters.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2014)

Vipera said:


> I finally gave in to Portal 2.
> 
> This is one great game, but I have no idea why it's considered the best PC game of all time. Seriously, there are games with a much more "epic" story than this.


 
Just my opinion, but I really don't think "epic" story is the main determiner of a good game, especially since gaming is an interactive medium. Some of the most acclaimed games have a very lackluster story, or no story at all.


----------



## Arras (Jun 13, 2014)

DragorianSword said:


> Got all 8 Medals in Pokémon Trading Card Game.
> 
> Already 199/226 cards but apparently I missed the Challenge Cup, which gives you a promotional mew card if you win.
> So I guess that means I can't collect all cards anymore?
> ...


The league (and even the gym masters whatever they're called) are not actually that hard if you just build a deck that specifically counters their type. x2 damage on anything tends to murder them. But I think it's actually impossible to get all 226 cards in the game without using the Card Pop feature. I MAY be wrong about that though.

Also, a deck that consists only of Nidoran M/F, Nidorino, Nidorina, Nidoking and Nidoqueen is OP. Give it like 30 grass energy and some cards that let you search for a specific card or skip an evolution stage and it owns everything. At least it did for me.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 13, 2014)

Got into Destiny Alpha program and now I'm playing the waiting game. 6.4 GB downloading to my PS4


----------



## Vipera (Jun 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Just my opinion, but I really don't think "epic" story is the main determiner of a good game, especially since gaming is an interactive medium. Some of the most acclaimed games have a very lackluster story, or no story at all.


Everyone I know who played the game told me that was perfect and the story was "epic".


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just Finished Adell´s Story mode on Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days, to Axel´s mode!.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Everyone I know who played the game told me that was perfect and the story was "epic".


 
Ah. Well, I really have no comment, then. I haven't heard anyone call the story epic (though I've heard them call it good), and I'm not even halfway through the game yet, so I can't answer whether I think it's epic or not.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 13, 2014)

Finished getting all 49 Sunken Treasures in Wind Waker


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 14, 2014)

Arras said:


> The league (and even the gym masters whatever they're called) are not actually that hard if you just build a deck that specifically counters their type. x2 damage on anything tends to murder them. But I think it's actually impossible to get all 226 cards in the game without using the Card Pop feature. I MAY be wrong about that though.
> 
> Also, a deck that consists only of Nidoran M/F, Nidorino, Nidorina, Nidoking and Nidoqueen is OP. Give it like 30 grass energy and some cards that let you search for a specific card or skip an evolution stage and it owns everything. At least it did for me.


 

Yeah I know. Didn't say they where actually hard, just that I tend to be extremely unlucky when it comes to drawing the right cards and flipping coins.
The oponents on the other hand are absolute masters at flipping coins. Seriously I suspect they have a 75/25 head/tails rate...

Anyway I beat the Grand Masters a few hours ago without much trouble.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 15, 2014)

Hit level 13 in Borderlands 2 as my assassin today. I'm doing missions for Lilith right now before continuing on. I gotta say though, Handsome Jack's threats are pretty hilarious. I don't always play my handheld games with the sound on, but this is one game where I couldn't play it any other way.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 15, 2014)

After 5 years, I've finally gotten around to beating Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii: Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2 on the 'Insane' difficulty


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 15, 2014)

30% done with the Achievements in watchdogs and that's with only one actual story based achievement. If I keep progressing at this rate, I ought to have the Collectibles done by the end of next week and then can finish the ick story and finally finish off the multiplayer cheevies.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 15, 2014)

Started an beat God of War: Chains of Olympus yesterday.
First time playing a God of War game. That was painfully clear because I only discovered you had to distribute your red orbs over your weapons manually right before the fight with Charon (the 2nd time)...
I thought your weapons leveled up automatically.

I kinda liked it, but I think I'd be bored of the concept after 2 games. It gets really repetitive once you figure out you can win by repeating the same combo over and over again and block occasionally.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 15, 2014)

I did a few things since I last posted, but haven't taken the time to note them here.

Mega Man X4 (PS2)- For the first time, I beat a Mega Man X game without using some sort of guide to find out boss weaknesses, upgrade locations, etc. I only got 5 lifetanks and the sub tanks, and nothing else. I'm pretty proud of myself, especially since this incarnation of Sigma is easily the hardest one I've fought so far.
Sonic Lost World (Wii U)- I finally went back to the game and finished it. Good grief, this game made me rage. It was pretty fun, but was offset completely by terrible mechanics and unfair and inconsistent level design. I might go back to beat the hidden world later, but I don't know.
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Wii)- Finally beat Hero Mode, and without the use of the life or heart medals (and only had 5 or 6 deaths, at that). I swear, this is the only Zelda game where I find it hard to stay focused and interested. I started in the beginning of January, and just finished it today. I highly doubt I'll play this game until quite some time has passed.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 16, 2014)

....stupid 3kbps bandwith didn't make me post. Oh well...

Last night I finished Age Of Empires I. Yes, ALL the endless campaigns. Took me a year, then I came back for the last one. Such a pain, because I was too used to stuff that was in AoE II, but still fun. My favorite scenario has to be the one with the ''donut'' roman wall. I MUST make one for AoE II.

And tonight I beat The Darkness II. Haven't played the first one, but I really liked it. Kind of short, but I'm glad they didn't add much filler to the story. And the ending, omg...I want a sequel.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 16, 2014)

Bought a Mario Kart 8 Wii U bundle and finished all the 50cc cups with 3 stars and unlocked tons of characters.
also played Mario Kart 7 and finally beat all the normal cups with 3 stars, now for the retro 150cc and then mirror when show up(yup, I haven't even touched the rest of the cups until I got 3 stars).
and finally beat Maxwell on my NG+ Milla run of Tales of Xillia, wasn't hard but last week I played nothing thanks to the E3.


----------



## Zizzy13 (Jun 17, 2014)

Completed 4/5 puzzles in Braid. Surprisingly difficult game, but I need Closure!!!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2014)

I've hit level 19 in Borderlands 2 with my assassin. Been playing through Captain Scarlett's DLC since about level 17. Gotta say, the Anchormen were able to really kick my ass at first, but I've figured out how to fight them. The shotgun I got from one of the bottle message chests that shoots strong fire rounds and reloads like a fire grenade has certainly helped in the effort. My handgun that shoots explosive rounds that I've gotten effective with at almost the same range as my scoped rifle has helped too with its 400 ammo and 12 round clips.

I think I'm almost to the end of this quest line though. I'm down to one area that still has a bottle message that I'm headed to now, as that is also where it seems I'll finally be getting the last thing I need to reach the conclusion of this quest line.


----------



## VMM (Jun 17, 2014)

Finally beat Kirby Amazing Mirror 100%
Beat You Have to Win the Game under 10 minutes in cat mode.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 17, 2014)

longernohuman said:


> Finished super mario rpg: legend of the seven stars.
> I had so much fun, great game.


 
Now I challenge you to do 100 super jumps.


----------



## longernohuman (Jun 17, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Now I challenge you to do 100 super jumps.


I remember 30 jumps in a row from that person in monstro town!
I guess he will ask 100 afterward?


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 17, 2014)

longernohuman said:


> I remember 30 jumps in a row from that person in monstro town!
> I guess he will ask 100 afterward?


Yup.  The timing gets super strict after the first 13 or so super jumps.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dr. Mario would not stop bugging me in Tomodachi Life for new clothing and a new hat so i bought him this



Spoiler



turns out that he likes them


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2014)

I said hello to my 1080p tv. I than realised nearly all of my gaems output to 720p max.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 17, 2014)

emigre said:


> I said hello to my 1080p tv. I than realised nearly all of my gaems output to 720p max.


 
But dat upscaled 1080 8th gen, though.


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> But dat upscaled 1080 8th gen, though.


 

I know, Wii U disapoint me so much

I wanted 1080p NSMBU


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just finished Disgaea 3:Absence of detention,I only had 4 high-levelled characters for the last battle, but Master Big star saved me....
I´m still waiting for Disgaea 4 to come to the Vita, perhaps i should play the first Disgaea before, but it looks so bland......


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 17, 2014)

emigre said:


> I know, Wii U disapoint me so much
> 
> I wanted 1080p NSMBU


you can always play Trine 2 Director's cut at [email protected]60fps(I though it was 1080p), Windwaker HD at 1080p, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate at 1080p or Rayman Legends at [email protected]
and there are rumors of Bayonetta 2, Smash U and Xenoblade Chronicles X being 1080p.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 18, 2014)

I had 16 streetpass Shadow Links waiting for me in _The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds_, so I decided to take care of them. In the process, I finished the last two streetpass challenges I hadn't yet, completing my journey to do all 50 of them! I also won the... "special encounter" that comes afterward. This means I've blind 100%'d everything without dying (assuming we exclude streetpass challenges except



Spoiler



getting 999 seconds on the endless cucco run... I doubt I'll ever do that. The only reason I know it's a thing is because of what someone said on Miiverse


I'm going to start hero mode tomorrow, and also shoot for the same completionist rating!

I also finally decided to play _Skyrim_, as I was too much of a hipster and hated how everyone wouldn't shut up about it a few years back... But now that everyone'e kind of shut up about it, I figured it's time to play it. Seriously fun in a Zelda 1 on NES kind of way, surprisingly enough.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2014)

Got to level 21 in Borderlands 2, but more notably, I beat the Captain Scarlett quest line. The Leviathan was one hell of a good final boss for it, and I even managed to win without ending up in a desperate "Fight for your life" situation even once. I can't complete the much more difficult quest that was unlocked in the region for beating that quest chain (level 30 is a bit beyond my current abilities), and I chose to go back to the main quest line for now rather than repeat the last part of the quest chain again (though they give the option). All the loot they gave resulted in a whole lot of cash, and all the eridium I collected went towards boosting up my backpack by about another 10 slots.


----------



## boomario (Jun 18, 2014)

Finished 100% at Metroid Prime 2 with 22 hours of gaming. Now starting the last on Triology


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 19, 2014)

I beat Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin (DS) and got the "true" ending. I didn't care for the game at first, but it really grew on me after a couple hours. I think I'm going to take a little break from handheld Castlevania games to finally play and beat Shantae (3DS VC). That game's been sitting in my backlog for too long, and I want to beat both it and its sequel before Pirate's Curse and 1/2 Genie Hero come out. 

Besides, I'm too broke to buy any more GBA/DS Castlevania games right now.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 19, 2014)

I got an SS on Osu

I unlocked Fortune on Magical Drop V


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 23, 2014)

I beat Mr. Torgue's Campaign of Carnage DLC on Borderlands 2. I'm now level 28, and I'm just about ready to go to the Wildlife Exploitation Preserve after doing copious amounts of side questing.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 23, 2014)

I have finally beaten Pokémon X.

About the Champion...


Spoiler










 
And about the game...


Spoiler



Technically it's damn great that we are approaching the standards of any RPG game (like walking diagonally), but for everything else? The game is too damn easy, the plot is just ANOTHER "omfg humans are bad kill them all" bullshit worthy of one of those 90s movies about environment, and the story overall does not exist. If you want to focus on competitive battles fine, but don't make a stupid story like this...
The only thing that made me give the game a 4/5 is that, technically, they did a wild jump like they did with Diamond and Pearl, if not better.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 23, 2014)

I beat 140. Granted, it's a small rhythm game...but a fun one nonetheless.
Also managed to quit plants vs zombies. That game gets you into buying stuff (with ingame money) so smoothly you barely notice that it's transitioning into this routine of watering your plants rather than the tower defense game.
In mario kart 8, I've gotten all the stars and medals on 50CC and most on 100CC.
Finally: beat Element4l. Very beautiful and original indie game. A must-try game that is sort of parkour game and sort of...racing? I dunno. Just go check it out, already.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 23, 2014)

Today I have finished Tomb Raider Definitive Edition X1 on medium, 84%. Gonna have a bash at Mario Kart 8 for a few hours to get closer to 10,000 coins, Then tomorrow, All Dead Rising 3's 5 DLC's in a row


----------



## emigre (Jun 23, 2014)

I got a 3M HDMI cable so I connected it my laptop to my TV and load big picture mode on Steam and felt like a boss.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 23, 2014)

Defeated my first Boss in Terraria on my Vita....The Queen Bee!!!!!!!!


Got a sweet Blade that has +22 damage and shoots Bees at every strike 


Homer would be Proud


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 23, 2014)

I saw my character in Tomodachi Life fart on his girlfriend.

Just like real life.


----------



## Marth16 (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally finished Metroid Prime in ~11 hours.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 27, 2014)

Played through the following:

** Skullgirls.* I'm not much of a fighting game fan, but this one is kind of cute. Hot Nice characters and the mechanics are not too shabby. There are very few fighters, though (only 8). They all have a single player campaign which is...sort of stupid, really (that end boss is both totally out of place and retardedly hard). Especially if 2 of those characters aren't unlocked until completing the other's quests. Some interesting characters, though (special mention of Peacock here  ).
** Gunpoint.* Some sort of stealth film noir game. Though very retro and a platformer, it is more watch_dogs than watch_dogs in that you get to hack and reroute everything. That, and the fact that the game has the sort of humour not seen since the original Monkey Island, make this the kind of game where it's fun to just fuck around in (for example...at one point you're upgraded enough to reroute an enemy's weapon to a socket outlet to a light. So when he tries to shoot you, he INSTEAD turns off the light and gets shocked down). It has multiple endings and missions, which is just as well, as this game is pretty short as well as way too easy once you've got the basics down. But very fun, though. 
** Hard reset.* an average 3D cyberpunk shooter. It starts out all right, but it gets repetitive. All the environments are the same, the story goes nowhere, level design is mundane (EVERY area is locked by a door that won't open until you defeat all the enemies) and there's hardly a variation in enemies. But it looks allright, there are plenty of things blowing up and the weapons are kind of cool too (though I've got to admit that from about halfway, I just used railgun, shotgun and rocket launcher for me). Oh, and it's pretty short. But the price entry is the same (got it in a humble bundle...not this one, but this one works too).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 4, 2014)

Started playing Just Cause 2, all I can say is, the game is really action packed and reminds me of those action movies.
And it has good humour too. I just finished the second mission where you save one guy.
Also, I started replaying watch dogs with my new GPU at medium settings, it looks gorgeous with the E3 mod. Pretty far in the game already.
HAPPY PC GAMING!


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 4, 2014)

Perfected Goat Simulator the other day. 
Also got a foil badge in Battleblock theatre.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 4, 2014)

Cue completion of my 51st Silent Hill playthrough this year.

Edit: Last year's record was 147 playthroughs. Gotta beat that.
Edit again: Oops, mistyped the number.
Edit again 2: Damn my keyboard.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 4, 2014)

My girlfriend and I beat Gears of War 2 earlier this week. Now on to Gears 3. I was going to do an insane playthrough (since I already had it unlocked on this particular save data), but I was informed of save data corruption on boot, so I lost access to it.  Oh well.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 5, 2014)

I did my first ever Ultra Combo in Killer Instinct Gold today using Orchid.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 5, 2014)

Just Reached the Nirvana Tower on Digital Devil Saga; Serph already had 99 MA at LV 42......


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 5, 2014)

Got a foil badge in Octodad today and got all the cheevies in Drunken Robot Pornography


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 5, 2014)

I completed Dark Souls, what an incredible game, i thought Demon Souls was great but Dark Souls is amazing.

Started my NG+ already, and looking forward to playing through it again.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 6, 2014)

I just beat Shovel Knight (3DS). Such an amazing game. I loved every minute of it, and I'm sad it's over. I like it so much, I just might jump into the new game plus within the next few days.


----------



## Flood (Jul 6, 2014)

I reach the rank of warrior in the arena in Oblivion. Also just got the running shoes from the old man in soul silver.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 8, 2014)

after a loooooong time I finally BEAT PERSONA 3 PORTABLE!!!!!!!!!!! after 136:57 hours
I though I was perfect for the final battle but still had like a full week before the promised day and that make me sick so I just completed social links and went to bed early if had nothing more to do to fast forward a little. I loved the last events with Aigis, she is so cute. I completed almost all the dorm SL, only got level 8 with Mitsuru though, but I feel that I did well with the SL in general for my first run.
now the last floors of Tartarus was very easy, I just walked by, all of the shadows were afraid of me and I wanted to conserve my strength. Jin and Takaya were almost a joke, but that only probed that I was overleveled with Saki sporting level 86, Yukari and Akihiko level 80 and Aigis level 78. and of course I was prepared with my 2 main personas Alice level 79(Megidolaon, Maragi, Mabufu, Mazio, Magaru and Die for me! along with spell master and mudo boost. 99 in almost all stats except st and ag) and Thanatos level 81(Tempest slash, Brave blade, Kill rush along with Auto-Maraku, Weapon master, Arms master, High counter and growth 3. 99 in all stats except ag).
Nyx avatar wasn't particularly difficult, but the music was awesome.
I'll be dusting-off my PS2 to play The Answer and really finish with Persona 3 to start once and for all with Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## Arras (Jul 8, 2014)

I finally reached level 69 in osu!mania


----------



## nasune (Jul 8, 2014)

Decided to go on a Darksiders rampage, and (finally) play the first one before replaying the second one. Beat the second one moments ago. And in all honesty, I had a great deal of fun with it. There were some tedious parts, mostly in the first game, but it was never bad enough to make me stop playing, and the good parts were pretty great .


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 8, 2014)

Played some more games...

*AaaaaaAAAAaaaaaaaAAAAA!!! for the awesome*. This is one of those games you really need to be drunk to play. It's hilarious at what it attempts (base jumping and getting points for going near buildings while falling), but don't expect deep gameplay here.
*Tidalis*: a tetris clone. The concept is interesting (you have to align arrows of the same color to create 'routes' that'll disappear when it is longer than 3 or more), but it plays out too slow to be interesting. And I really don't get the combo system or the forced story mode (c'mon! It's a tetris clone...do you really think I'm playing this for a story? ) Was a cheap purchase, but it's really just flash player quality.
*Contraption maker:* just out of beta stage, though there are still cosmetic bugs. Nevertheless, it's all the incredible machine is and better at it at that. 
*Closure:* a puzzle platformer with a twist: everything you cannot see does not exist. It's certainly interesting and allows for some fine creative puzzles. But it's sort of lacking in execution. There is potential for true greatness, but it doesn't shine. Music is rather meh, graphics aren't much better and the atmosphere could play out the obvious sub-horror theme much more. And I'm not much of an artist, but the pure black-and-white style is a bit too much. A sparse color would've been better. Good points for puzzle design, though (and that counts for A LOT in this genre). Had more than a few occasions where I first deemed it impossible to solve, but after some fiddling and trial-and-error was able to use the mechanic to come up with the solution. 
*Gone home:* I almost asked for a refund on this one: it just keeps crashing when starting. Apparently it has to do with avast (erm...no, I don't want to disable it?)...and it doesn't happen on a cracked version. Doubtful ethics aside, I played it. And it's a beauty. Albeit more a graphical novel/detective story than a game. If you loved Dear Esther...this one is better. It's amazing how much you can grow to fictional characters you only know through drawings, notes and music tapes.
*Rogue legacy:* this game is just TOO FREAKING ADDICTING! As the name implies, it's a roguelike. Staying alive isn't easy. Luckily, when you die, one of your three children (with some classes and traits) will inherit the money you collected. However, before you can go at it again, you better sink it into upgrading a plethora of upgradeable options that slowly get more expensive the more you buy them (you lose your money when you enter the dungeon). Random dungeons (Spelunky-style), loot collecting, RPG elements, a loose but coherent storyline, and humour. Some of the characters have these weird traits like being colorblind (meaning: your playthrough will be black and white), being a dwarf or giant or just farting at random times.


----------



## NeonEmerald (Jul 8, 2014)

I finished my 2nd playthrough of Paper Mario : TTYD. It's been a few years since the 1st playthrough because my old gamceube died until I found a backwards compatiable wii.


----------



## Bean_BR (Jul 8, 2014)

Finished "A Link Between Worlds". Dungeons are a bit short and the bosses are easy, even the final boss, but still it's a great game


----------



## LadyHylia (Jul 9, 2014)

I accomplished withdrawl from lack of gameplay.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 9, 2014)

I speedrunned a game and got a WR time on it, even though nobody cares about speedruning it


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 9, 2014)

Walker D said:


> I speedrunned a game and got a WR time on it, even though nobody cares about speedruning it


Which game?


----------



## Walker D (Jul 10, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Which game?


Studio Pixel's Pink Hour


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 10, 2014)

Walker D said:


> Studio Pixel's Pink Hour


 
Nobody cares? 0_0 But it's studio pixel!


----------



## Walker D (Jul 10, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> 0_0 But it's studio pixel!


haha  yeah right?
it's a fun little game  ...I'm currently learning Kero Blaster too, to see if I can get a as impressive time (but people seems to not care that much about this one too ...well, they certainly care more than Pink Hour at least  )


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 10, 2014)

Dug out a Game Boy Color because I found I have extra copies of Pokemon Yellow and Pokemon Blue. Started playing Yellow while at work.

May sell them once finished.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 11, 2014)

Finished Final Fantasy X.



Spoiler



Yu Yevon was dissapointing, not even a challenge. Ok I was a little OP, but didn't think it was that much since Jecht gave me a good chalenge.


 
Great game, but seriously, the shit you have to do just to get the Celestial Weapons is over the top.
I'm seriously not going to bother with Tidus and Lulu's weapons. Being able to dodge lightning 200 times in a row and winning chocobo races has nothing to do with an RPG. I'm fine with mini-games but don't make me do things that rely almost entirely on luck and are repetitive as f*ck just to get a better weapon.
If it would have been just the blitzball it would have been fine, but this is just too much.

Most anoying part is that I forgot to get some of the treasures from the temples and now I can't get Anima before defeating the Dark Aeons.
I'll have to grind for hours to get those. Or be very lucky to get Yoyimbo to do his overdrive.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 12, 2014)

Finally Finished Shovel Knight, and I died 281 times....
the game wasn´t so Hard ,but I broke half of the Checkpoints....
The ending was awesome, though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 12, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Finally Finished Shovel Knight, and I died 281 times....
> the game wasn´t so Hard ,but I broke half of the Checkpoints....
> The ending was awesome, though.


 
This makes me feel better about myself. I died roughly 79 times (iirc).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 12, 2014)

I completed YS: Oath in Felghana (PSP) on Normal just now. I also completed a second playthrough of Final Fantasy Type-0 yesterday as well. Now time for some Final Fantasy V and Farcry 3: Blood Dragon.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 13, 2014)

I beat Shantae (3DS VC) today. About freaking time, too, since I bought the game back in October. I didn't care for it much the first couple times I tried to play it, but the third time, I was just hooked. Really great game, and I sunk over 17 hours into it overall (according to my 3DS log).

Next, I'll play Shantae: Risky's Revenge! I already have it on DSi, but maybe I should get the PC port that's coming out, depending on what content it adds.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 14, 2014)

Finished story mode on Pikmin 3
56 days and all the available fruit.
It's interesting how they tied it into the story of the other games (when I heard you'd be playing with 3 new characters I was worried that they wouldn't) but I'm still not really clear exatly WHERE in the timeline it falls.


Spoiler



Haven't atually 100%'ed Pikmin 2 but, dang it Luis, can't you ever catch a flight


----------



## Marth16 (Jul 14, 2014)

Close to finishing MP2, beat Quadraxis today.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 14, 2014)

Played Redneck Rampage for a little bit until my girlfriend told me she preferred the swearing in 50 Cent Blood on the Sand.

I have no idea how to respond to that.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 15, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> maybe I should get the PC port that's coming out


 
(un)happy waiting, the game was supposed to be released at January/February and is nowhere to be seen, just play it on the DSi, is the best platform to do it(the pixel art isn't ruined as the iPhone version or if you play it on a 3DS at fullscreen, also is better the DSi Dpad placement). same with Pirate's Curse(at least they gave an update at E3).


this week I have returned to Touhou, and suck more than before, so I need to train like a lunatic(get it??) to be able to 1cc normal. I'm playing the newer games that I barely know they existed, Touhou 13: Ten Desires and Touhou 14: Double Dealing Character, liked than ZUN is putting an extra effort and updated the graphics a little in th14. I was able to 1cc easy in th13 at least, used my saturn-like fightpad and felt very good, the controls were very responsive, now if my brain could be as responsive as the controller...
I want to try Touhou 13.5: Hopeless Masquerade too and see if I can rock like I do in IaMP or suck as I do in SWR/Hisoutensoku.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 15, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> (un)happy waiting, the game was supposed to be released at January/February and is nowhere to be seen, just play it on the DSi, is the best platform to do it(the pixel art isn't ruined as the iPhone version or if you play it on a 3DS at fullscreen, also is better the DSi Dpad placement). same with Pirate's Curse(at least they gave an update at E3).


 
Haven't you heard the news? Wayforward announced about a week ago that it comes to Steam today, and even released a trailer for it.

After seeing the trailer, I'm a big underwhelmed by the extra content though, and I hate how they didn't bother upgrading the aspect ratio for wider screens, so I decided to just stick with the DSi version. A good 4 or 5 hours into it, and I'm really enjoying myself.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 16, 2014)

My girlfriend and I beat _Super Mario 3D World_ (Wii U) earlier today (thank God: That game really frustrated me, and not in a good way). Then just now, I beat _Shantae: Risky's Revenge_ (DSiWare). Man, I really blazed through that game: I started Sunday, and just finished today. It was noticeably much shorter than the original Shantae, taking me only 6 and a half in-game hours (8 and a half according to 3DS log, which better accounts to include game overs, etc) as opposed to about 15 hours, but overall it was a great sequel. I really can't wait for_ Pirates' Curse_ and _1/2-Genie Hero_ to come out!


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jul 16, 2014)

Just finished Dead Space 2 a couple days ago and started Dead Space 3 in my quest to go through the entire Dead Space series (my new favorite horror survival series at the moment); I'm only a couple hours in and I'm already horrified by how EA turned it into a COD-esque action fest (from what I've seen so far at least)...It's no longer the experience I loved in DS 1 and 2.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 16, 2014)

Finally got Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force to work correctly on my 1080p monitor


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 16, 2014)

hiroakihsu said:


> Just finished Dead Space 2 a couple days ago and started Dead Space 3 in my quest to go through the entire Dead Space series (my new favorite horror survival series at the moment); I'm only a couple hours in and I'm already horrified by how EA turned it into a COD-esque action fest (from what I've seen so far at least)...


That's my next series to play through after I go through all the Assassin's Creed games again.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 16, 2014)

hiroakihsu said:


> Just finished Dead Space 2 a couple days ago and started Dead Space 3 in my quest to go through the entire Dead Space series (my new favorite horror survival series at the moment); I'm only a couple hours in and I'm already horrified by how EA turned it into a COD-esque action fest (from what I've seen so far at least)...It's no longer the experience I loved in DS 1 and 2.


Dead Space 3 is an awful, terrible Dead Space game, but it's a decent game if you remove the Dead Space title.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jul 16, 2014)

Finally got Platinum in Hotline Miami on Vita.....


Beat Muramasa Rebirth with both characters just need to do once more under 3 hours.....


Started my first playthru on Doshin the Giant.....


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 16, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Finally got Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force to work correctly on my 1080p monitor


Make sure to say how well you like it when you're done.  Good Star Trek games are hard to come by, and that one's supposed to be good.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 16, 2014)

hiroakihsu said:


> Just finished Dead Space 2 a couple days ago and started Dead Space 3 in my quest to go through the entire Dead Space series (my new favorite horror survival series at the moment); I'm only a couple hours in and I'm already horrified by how EA turned it into a COD-esque action fest (from what I've seen so far at least)...It's no longer the experience I loved in DS 1 and 2.


 
I've heard as much from many others.  My girlfriend and I are actually working on DS1 at the moment, and really loving it, so far. We intend to work our way through the whole trilogy, and I have DS3 free on PS+, so I don't need to spend any more money aside from DS2, either.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 17, 2014)

Collected all monsters for the monster arena in FF X.
I thought I almost filled out Auron and Wakka's Sphere Grid until I discovered you actually have to fill the empty nodes too.
I'll go back to complete every characters grid later, but I'm going to play through FF X-2 first. I'm way too curious about the story.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 17, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Beat Muramasa Rebirth with both characters just need to do once more under 3 hours.....


 
you get another ending for that or is just for the trophy??

tried to beat the Golden Mage Knight again on Tales of Xillia but he slaughtered my party on his second phase when I had his health reduced to like -25%, damn I was doing so well and with a simple mistake I ended kissing the floor. but I think I'm underleveled, my party is around level 80 and that boss is level 80, I should be able to beat it with difficulty but being on newgame+ with double damage isn't helping, better level up to 100. even with my ultimate technique of using Elize and supporting the whole party with revive and nurse I'm having trouble.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jul 17, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> you get another ending for that or is just for the trophy??


 

You get i believe two endings each with each Character.........u also gotta pass it using the others Final Blade to get the "Good" ending for each so im guessing 4 endings in all...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 17, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> You get i believe two endings each with each Character.........u also gotta pass it using the others Final Blade to get the "Good" ending for each so im guessing 4 endings in all...


There are 6 endings(3 each) in the Wii version. I already got 4 endings on Vita and I'm working on the other 2.
The first ending of each character is for playing normally, the second ending of both is rebattling the final boss using the swords you get for ending the game normally  and the third is rebattling the final boss with the last blade, the Oboro Muramasa.
There is a trophy for finishing the game under X hours(can't remember how many) but seeing how you wanted to do it under three hours got me the impresion of getting a extra ending or something special, but apparently is only the trophy.
I got the 999 hit trophy and the one for beating a boss receiving no damage, but I need to plan a quick route for the gotta go fast trophy.


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2014)

I finished Beyond. It was all right, it was really monotonous at times but worth the £10 I spent on it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 18, 2014)

Saved


Spoiler



Nanako from Heaven


in Persona 4G. Guessing this is near the end of the game.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 18, 2014)

soulx said:


> Saved
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Still a lot more left since Golden has a lot of content tacked on towards the end.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 18, 2014)

Finished 1999 mode in bioshock infinite and have every main game achievement now. 
Now to finish the DLC cheevies and perfect the game~


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2014)

soulx said:


> Saved
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Nah, there´s still some Dungeons left if you´re going for the True ending.
who is in your main party?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 18, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Nah, there´s still some Dungeons left if you´re going for the True ending.
> who is in your main party?


MC, Yukiko, Kanji and Naoto.

I tried to replace someone with Yosuke awhile back but he's underleveled and I CBA to grind a bunch of levels just for him?


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2014)

soulx said:


> MC, Yukiko, Kanji and Naoto.
> 
> I tried to replace someone with Yosuke awhile back but he's underleveled and I CBA to grind a bunch of levels just for him?


 
Only if you want his Skills, but the MC can do everything and more,I usually arrange my team so I can cast Marakukaja,Masukukaja,Matarukaja and Debilitate in one turn.

Right now,After levelling up All Personas to LV 99 with maxed skills, I´m doing a Fool Personas-only Playthrough, I think i will do one PT for each Arcana...
1017 hours of gameplay.....


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 18, 2014)

After reading a couple strategies and planing how to adapt them to my own I gave a last shot, before surrender and train to level 100, to the Golden Mage Knight in Tales of Xillia and pwned him.
before the battle ate something that give +40% physical and arte defense.
first phase, the mage mimic Alvin as the mercenary mage. I played with Alvin and commanded Elize and Leia to only heal and Rowen spellcasting, I centered on knocking the enemy(Dark Radiance and Demon Inferno worked like a charm, Variable Trigger is useful to charge before using the other artes and when charged deal great damage and can stun) to win all the time I could and allow Rowen to cast with ease. linked with Leia for the Spinning Thunder linked arte and also used the hi-ougi on every occasion.
second phase, the mage split into two, duelist mage and conductor mage. I changed to Elize and switched Alvin for Jude and linked with Rowen for his magical barrier assistance, spammed Revive and Nurse when necessary(AKA more than half the fight) and abused of Negative Gate(is great!! sucks the enemy in while dealing damage) and the Azalea Drive linked arte and Elize hi-ougi. first centered my efforts on the duelist mage(Leia clone) because can heal and the conductor mage does almost no damage thanks to Rowen magical barrier.
third phase, the mage split again and now there are 3 mages, the creator mage(Milla), scholar mage(Jude) and puppeteer mage(Elize). I tried to maintain the same strategy but switched Rowen with Milla, things went bad and started to struggle, in desperation used an All Divide, switched Rowen back and started attacking the puppeteer mage because has healing artes. the battle progressed slow and somewhat steady, changed Leia strategy to allow her to attack(but prioritizing healing) to help Jude a little on the tanking/distraction while I was setting Revive on everyone again, once I was done started spamming Negative Gate and Azalea Drive with a occasional Full Resurrection or Revitalize, of course used Elize's hi-ougi when I could. when the puppeteer mage died the battle started to get more or less the same as phase two and centered my efforts on the scholar mage, he is annoying always at your side and sending you to fly. then the scholar mage was finally down and the battle turned into a piece of cake, switched Jude and Leia with Alvin and Milla, I took control of Alvin and the creator mage was gang raped. shame didn't last enough to use the hi-ougi
the battle was loooong, 1 hour. as a note I was playing on hard with double damage activated via ng+.


Spoiler











after that very hard fight the devil weapons where unlocked and continued and finished the last boss with my new found power.
time to play the very first Infamous.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 19, 2014)

Played Race the sun until level 25 (max). Interesting little race game: daily randomized levels, open world and a combination of minimalistic graphics, beautiful aesthetics and fast survival (roguelike) gameplay. There's an RPG element, but it's minimalistic (which is sort of good). It's a timewaster. 

Also played through Brothers: a tale of two sons. Though interesting in concept (you play as the two brothers at the same time making their way through the levels), you really play this for the story and exposition. Which is great. It's a short game (I ended up in 3 hours without much hurry), but a rewarding one.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 20, 2014)

Burial at sea episode 1 completed, all achievements done. Pretty good DLC. 
Now to play the second episode then CitC. About 19 achievements left.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 20, 2014)

Started Final Fantasy X-2 and this game is basically a chick-flick...
I really hope the story is going to get at least halfway decent.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 20, 2014)

Got 3 pieces of Battlemage gear in Final Fantasy XIV in a few hours total playtime.
Only need the boots and the pants.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 20, 2014)

Although this if for yesterday, I nearly made it all of the way through the first few tutorial missions in New Vegas before decapitating both the quest giver and her dog.


----------



## emigre (Jul 20, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Although this if for yesterday, I nearly made it all of the way through the first few tutorial missions in New Vegas before decapitating both the quest giver and her dog.


 

Personally I prefer leaving female corpses in the nude and than decapitating them.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 20, 2014)

emigre said:


> Personally I prefer leaving female corpses in the nude and than decapitating them.


question: are you a serial killer?


----------



## emigre (Jul 20, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> question: are you a serial killer?


 

Possibly.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 23, 2014)

Even thou i mastered Project Diva 2nd on Extreme and about 50% of Extend i'm really slowly moving in Diva F.

Welp, could be that i'm worse at Rhythm games now.

Ohh and here's my first perfect on Diva F



Spoiler


----------



## Marth16 (Jul 23, 2014)

And finally finished MP2, after I was unable to play for a week or so.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 24, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I just beat Shovel Knight (3DS). Such an amazing game. I loved every minute of it, and I'm sad it's over. I like it so much, I just might jump into the new game plus within the next few days.


 
I wasn't joking about new game plus. I just beat Shovel Knight's new game plus mode today. It took me about an hour and fifteen minutes less than my initial playthrough, and I had about 38 deaths instead of 79 deaths like my first playthrough, so I'm proud of myself. I also maxed out my gold, which is nice. I can't wait for the upcoming DLC, and I do want to get the rest of the feats (I only have 21 so far, I think). Plus I just learned about all the cheat codes. 0_0


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 27, 2014)

Finished Battleblock Theater Insane mode with A++ on every stage! Spent 4 hours on the very last encore stage! No kidding.  , but man, it felt great to finish it! 
I just need to still finish the coop modes and I'm good. 
Coop on Insane will really be insane... oh gosh... torture ahead...


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2014)

Finished Valient Hearts today.
Pretty okay story, really good ending.
Loved how they incorporated historical facts in the game as well as collectibles which where of historic value in the real world.


----------



## Issac (Jul 28, 2014)

After seeing Super Beard Bros. try out Eternal Darkness a couple of weeks ago, I decided I was going to complete that game. I've beaten it once before, so I started up a new game+ and played it and beat it again a few days ago. 
Yesterday I was thinking about how bad the Beard Bros. were at the game, and they jumped right into the game by loading a save. The start of chapter 3 and they were 4 hours into the game.... so I began the third playthrough (out of 3) and watched how I was doing. I was interupted throughout the day so i turned it off and on and off and on again. But I am at the end of Chapter 6 and have played just about 2 hours. 

So yeah. That's what I've been doing!


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 28, 2014)

Issac said:


> After seeing Super Beard Bros. try out Eternal Darkness a couple of weeks ago, I decided I was going to complete that game. I've beaten it once before, so I started up a new game+ and played it and beat it again a few days ago.
> Yesterday I was thinking about how bad the Beard Bros. were at the game, and they jumped right into the game by loading a save. The start of chapter 3 and they were 4 hours into the game.... so I began the third playthrough (out of 3) and watched how I was doing. I was interupted throughout the day so i turned it off and on and off and on again. But I am at the end of Chapter 6 and have played just about 2 hours.
> 
> So yeah. That's what I've been doing!


 
So I guess you're going for the true ending?


----------



## Issac (Jul 28, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> So I guess you're going for the true ending?


 
Yup, completing it to get the true ending. It's easy enough so I'm not bothered playing it several times 
I love to 100% games, including achievements, but I hate hate HATE multiplayer / online achievements. So going back to a GC game feels nice :3


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 28, 2014)

Issac said:


> Yup, completing it to get the true ending. It's easy enough so I'm not bothered playing it several times
> I love to 100% games, including achievements, but I hate hate HATE multiplayer / online achievements. So going back to a GC game feels nice :3


My only complaint with the "true ending" thing for Eternal Darkness is that you're basically just finishing the game three times; there's not really anything fresh brought in by changing the antagonist ancient.

in your quest to 100%, have you gotten all of the codices and runes and such?  I missed Mantorok in my first play-through (don't remember if I missed anything else)


----------



## Issac (Jul 28, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> My only complaint with the "true ending" thing for Eternal Darkness is that you're basically just finishing the game three times; there's not really anything fresh brought in by changing the antagonist ancient.
> 
> in your quest to 100%, have you gotten all of the codices and runes and such? I missed Mantorok in my first play-through (don't remember if I missed anything else)


 

Yeah I agree, but the challenge and tactics differ a little bit depending on the antagonist ancient. I saved Chattur'gha (the red one) to the last play through, and it's much more difficult! Enemies have much more health and deal more health damage. 
And that the Xel'lotath enemies takes more sanity away from you all the time (and when the sainty's been drained, taking life as well). And the Xel'lotath bonethieves not having a head to instakill them... urgh!

Anyway, yeah, I'm getting all the codices and runes (not bothering if I miss some ammo somewhere). Oh and all the effigies to get the always enchanted gladius  I never missed Mantorok because the hint bothered me so much that I revisited it when I had to  ("A small dog could fit here", I didn't understand it at all until I got the summon spell  and then it was obvious to me)


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 28, 2014)

Issac said:


> Yeah I agree, but the challenge and tactics differ a little bit depending on the antagonist ancient. I saved Chattur'gha (the red one) to the last play through, and it's much more difficult! Enemies have much more health and deal more health damage.
> And that the Xel'lotath enemies takes more sanity away from you all the time (and when the sainty's been drained, taking life as well). And the Xel'lotath bonethieves not having a head to instakill them... urgh!
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I'm getting all the codices and runes (not bothering if I miss some ammo somewhere). Oh and all the effigies to get the always enchanted gladius  I never missed Mantorok because the hint bothered me so much that I revisited it when I had to  ("A small dog could fit here", I didn't understand it at all until I got the summon spell  and then it was obvious to me)


 
oh yeah, I forgot about the enchanted galdius.  Definitely did not get that in the first play-through either.
Also, goddamn bonethieves.  Oh how I hated those.  I'll take on the horrors over them any day.


----------



## juins (Jul 28, 2014)

Won a tourney yesterday for ssb melee


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 28, 2014)

played the shit out of Destiny beta(on PS3 and PS4) and was present on the 2 hours window of the moon mission, did the mission and the went in again to explore the map.
the scenery of the moon was beautiful, the level of detail is stunning, the terrain seemed smaller than the cosmodrome but I also feel than some doors where closed.
there was a temple in the opposite direction of the one of the mission that was huge and seemed very important story-wise, naturally I only found enemies and some chests/dead ghosts. some more details here.
while I was exploring some random events happened, I liked that, isn't like other games where nothing happens even though the world is supposed to be infested and with constant invasions, in Destiny if you spend too much time on a place a satellite can crash or a strong enemy can pass-by and you can set aside your current mission to complete this other instead, you'll be thankful if more players are nearby.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 28, 2014)

I am 6 achievements away from perfecting Bioshock Infinite on steam~


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 30, 2014)

Update, I have successfully perfected bioshock infinite~ I also reached level 50 on Steam.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2014)

Perfected Two-Breaths Walking and Colorful x Melody on Extreme with COOL Master,High Speed and Panic Challange items


Spoiler


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 30, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Perfected Two-Breaths Walking and Colorful x Melody on Extreme with COOL Master,High Speed and Panic Challange items
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
is that diva f 2nd?? the ui looks different


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> is that diva f 2nd?? the ui looks different


 

Yup, looks better than F.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 30, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Yup, looks better than F.


 
I want it!!, but better wait the us release...... wait patiently....... aaggghhh WANT!!!1!1!!
another one I want is IA/VT Colorful, I'll order it from play-asia, don't think will come overseas anytime soon.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> I want it!!, but better wait the us release...... wait patiently....... aaggghhh WANT!!!1!1!!
> another one I want is IA/VT Colorful, I'll order it from play-asia, don't think will come overseas anytime soon.


 

An XSeed employee is interested in the game and wants to see it release so there's a change for release.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jul 30, 2014)

Just completed Super Mario 3D World 100%, all Golden flags and each stage completed with all 5 characters...
All by myself. No damn multiplayer.

(It's annoying not having someone to play with XD)


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 31, 2014)

Perfected my 8th gaem on steam, Oddworld Munch's Oddysee~


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 1, 2014)

Played through Super Mario 3D World, but did not 100% complete it. Gonna return it tomorrow though, so completion will have to wait a while.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 2, 2014)

Bought The World Ends With You on Tuesday and just finished week 1.
Played it 2 times before on flashcard.

God I forgot how great this game is! 
Doing kind of a challenge were I can only play as lvl 1 on normal. The Game Master took me some tries to beat. That guy hits really hard and kept dying because I couldn't dodge his attacks with Shiki.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 2, 2014)

I beat Pokemon Black from the Trio Badge to beating N and Ghetsis in ONE freaking day (brother found my old cart in his apartment brought it back up with him now all I need is to bank all my Pokemon for Y)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mastered (High Speed,Cool Master and Panic Challange) more Extremes on Diva.
Melt,Packaged and Luka Luka Night Fever


Spoiler


----------



## YayMii (Aug 3, 2014)

...I let curiosity get the best of me and I ended up playing Love Plus until the credits rolled (which happened after the confession scene). I thought that the game's writing was pretty good, but there's no way in hell that you'll catch me making out with my DS's touch screen.
I'm not even sure if I even want to check what post-game has to offer. It's really tempting, but I just know it'll get weirder from this point.


----------



## Issac (Aug 3, 2014)

Played some Eternal Darkness yesterday again, got near the end of Edwards chapter when I got mauled by two red Horrors (Edwards health is ultra crappy, horrors takes a lot of life, red horrors take a crapton of life, two of them fucks you over royally).
aaaaaaaaaaand I forgot to save anytime during the chapter so I had to do it ALL over. 

Turned it off and did something else.
Today I'll return and beat that chapter atleast!


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 4, 2014)

Finished far cry 3. Pretty decent game (though everyone and their dog already knows this by now). The ending choice is pretty weird, though.



Spoiler



Why the hell do those tribe guys want you to kill your friends after all you did to rescue them?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 4, 2014)

Got Tekken 6 on my phone to play at 60% speed.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 4, 2014)

bought Super Mario 3D World and been having a blast.
went to a friend and brought the Wii U to play 3D world and played until world 2 and then played MK8. once I got home continued playing 3D world until world 5. if I finish this game it will be the first time I beat a modern and 3D Mario game, the only Mario games I beaten are Super Mario Bros, Super Mario Bros 3(with the double flute shortcut), Super Mario World multiple times(normal, star world quickest path, partially aided with the star world and star world beaten, backdoor secret entry) and Yoshi's Island(if you count it as a Mario game rather than Yoshi's), butnever managed to finish any modern Mario, granted I never had consoles back then so I didn't had an attachment with the series.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 5, 2014)

I forgot to mention that my girlfriend and I beat _Shovel Knight_ (Wii U) last week. This makes the third time I've beaten the game.  And now we're working on new game plus.

Just today, I beat _Castlevania: Circle of the Moon_. Oh man, I tried to like that game and even did in some ways, but... what a mess. The enemies clearly weren't designed with the clunky NES Castlevania character movement in mind, and there were just way too many cheap hits and deaths as a result. Even worse, the Dual Set-up System (DSS) cards could seriously determine the difficulty, *even though they're dropped completely randomly from enemies* (the enemy determines which card). So if you just happen to be unlucky like me, and play through the whole game while only acquiring 7 out of roughly 20 cards, you're completely screwed when you get to the final boss.

After what was roughly my dozenth try on the final boss, I looked up and used an easy glitch that allows you to activate any DSS card combo without actually acquiring it. I wish I knew that earlier in the game to save myself some headache. Normally I'm against using glitches and exploits (the sole exception is the Mew Glitch in Pokemon, since there's no other official modern way to acquire Mew), but I'm really not sorry for using it this time.

Anyway, I get paid tomorrow, just in time for me to order _Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow_ on Amazon. I've heard great things about this one, and I already have _Dawn of Sorrow_ waiting for when I beat _Aria_, so I'm really excited. And after those two, I just have to beat _Order of Ecclesia_ to complete my journey through the GBA and DS Castlevanias.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 5, 2014)

Reached Sector Delphinus on Shin Megami Tensei : Strange journey, after 5 retries, i think i´ll finish this time....
compared to SMT IV, this game is Way too hard, the Normal Enemies are more powerful and frustrating than any boss.

Also, I Bought Dishonored yesterday and played until the first half of the first main mission, looks promising.


----------



## linuxGuru (Aug 5, 2014)

Started playing the Sweet Home english patch. It is much better than I expected. For an NES game it is quite advanced, and very addicting.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 5, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Reached Sector Delphinus on Shin Megami Tensei : Strange journey, after 5 retries, i think i´ll finish this time....
> compared to SMT IV, this game is Way too hard, the Normal Enemies are more powerful and frustrating than any boss.
> 
> Also, I Bought Dishonored yesterday and played until the first half of the first main mission, looks promising.


Oh, you're in for a treat when you reach Eridanus.
Fucking Eridanus. 

Never seen anyone say the normal monsters were harder than bosses, and SMT IV in considered the easiest SMT game by many.
Are you making use of the same alignments demons and doing sidequests? 

Also Dishonored is great, one of the best stealth games from last gen.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 5, 2014)

Got to level 11 on gta online. I haven't played it for that long. Also started to play Harvest Moon Back to Nature and Legend of the Dragoon on my vita


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Aug 5, 2014)

Finished every single ending in chapter 5 on Corpse Party
Time to go save Seiko then...


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 5, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Oh, you're in for a treat when you reach Eridanus.
> Fucking Eridanus.
> 
> Never seen anyone say the normal monsters were harder than bosses, and SMT IV in considered the easiest SMT game by many.
> ...


 
Yup, my MC´s Vitality and strength are very high, over 300 HP at level 29, my team is : Vile Baphomet,Jaki Ippon-Datara and Wilder Raiju, every demon has at least 2 buffs/debuffs and the 3 are Neutral-aligned like my MC.

SMT IV you just have to put every Level up points on magic to nuke everything, this works on any SMT actually.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 5, 2014)

Beat world 5 and 6 on Super Mario 3D World. stars are getting harder to get but still manageable. if the tradition of 8 worlds is true here then I'm close to the final, but I still need to replay most levels to get all the stars and stamps.
once I finish SM3DW I'm gonna continue with Infamous, gotta play fast and finish Infamous 2 too to continue my bad karma run on Second Son just in time to play First Light.


----------



## ilman (Aug 5, 2014)

So, I started my first SMT game a couple of days ago (Persona 4 on PS2, standart difficulty) and I got wrecked in the fight against the horseman the second time I visited yukiko's castle.
It dealt too much damage, kept poisoning all my characters and I could heal only so much. Now I gotta get through all 5 floors again. -.-
Any tips on beating him?


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 5, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Yup, my MC´s Vitality and strength are very high, over 300 HP at level 29, my team is : Vile Baphomet,Jaki Ippon-Datara and Wilder Raiju, every demon has at least 2 buffs/debuffs and the 3 are Neutral-aligned like my MC.


I'll try replaying the game then, been in the mood for a hard RPG.



weavile001 said:


> SMT IV you just have to put every Level up points on magic to nuke everything, this works on any SMT actually.


Except in SMT 1 & 2 where the protags can't use magic.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 5, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> I'll try replaying the game then, been in the mood for a hard RPG.
> 
> 
> Except in SMT 1 & 2 where the protags can't use magic.


 
oh, yeah, i forgot about those 2...
and SMT SJ´s Magic stat has no apparent effect on the MC, as his elemental shots are powered by Strength, the only reason to have high magic is to take less damage from M.attacks.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 7, 2014)

this was on tuesday but i got 6 million dollors on gta online with a glitch that was patched out yesterday on version 1.15


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 7, 2014)

finished world 6 and 7 on SM3DW and working my way through world 8. the game is getting difficult and somewhat cheap, is getting obvious that was created with multiplayer in mind.
I also been playing Fez on my Vita, the game look fantastic and still relaxing, that relaxing that I cannot play when I feel sleepy or else I fall asleep.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 7, 2014)

P4G







*Level 78, Normal, True Ending*
*Playtime: 70 hr, 37 min.*

Liked it a lot but when it comes to the SMT games that I've played (aka 2), I still prefer SMTIV. The Social Link stuff here while good in small doses gets kinda tiring when you go through those long stretches where there is nothing to do but S-Links (esp. if you finish a dungeon on the first day). And while most of the S-Links are entertaining enough, some (Sayoko) aren't.

Then there's the dungeons itself which for the most part are pretty uninspired and have like 100 floors for you to get through. And then there's the plot which I found to be a bit _too _lighthearted compared to the whole demon world's end dreary apocalyptic setting of SMTIV. I liked the characters a lot though (except Rise when she's first introduced, SENPAI SENPAI shut the fuck up already) and kinda considering going through a New Games Plus+ at another date to do all the S-Links.

Overall I thought it was pretty great. Not world-changing or some revolutionary addition to the JRPG game but a pretty solid game that maybe could have been paced better.

Next up, Nocturne.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 7, 2014)

I perfected Borderlands 2 on steam.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2014)

I beat Ys: Memories of Celceta, just on normal. You know what? As much fun as I had the game, nothing frustrates me as much as having a mystery missing .3% map completion that is in no way obvious as to what I'm missing on my map. I'll forgo new game plus for now.


----------



## lagaremondays (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm playing Splinter Cell Chaos Theory as if it's real life - where you only get one shot to everything and being seen by the guards mean you have to eliminate them. Of course this would affect your rating at the end of every level. There's no save scumming, such is a life of a splinter cell.


----------



## gameshark (Aug 10, 2014)

made some really cool cheats for DefJam NY the fight :take over for the psp and ppsspp the currently best psp emulator for pc and android.

just watch the movie i made.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 10, 2014)

Finished The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds on the 3DS. Best zelda game I've played in years.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 10, 2014)

Finished Child of Light on my Vita. Good game.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 11, 2014)

Beat The World Ends With You again. Forgot how confusing the ending is.
Going to finish the challenges to get the reports. Maybe those will clear at least some things up.


----------



## Arras (Aug 11, 2014)

Unlocked all (? I assume so at least) 3 shortcuts in Spelunky. Still haven't managed to beat the boss >_>


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 11, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Anyway, I get paid tomorrow, just in time for me to order _Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow_ on Amazon. I've heard great things about this one, and I already have _Dawn of Sorrow_ waiting for when I beat _Aria_, so I'm really excited. And after those two, I just have to beat _Order of Ecclesia_ to complete my journey through the GBA and DS Castlevanias.


 
Highly recommend Aria of Sorrow rather than Dawn.
The art style in Aria holds its gothic scenery while Dawn goes for an anime-style, which I highly dislike for Castlevania games because the gothic art is far more beautiful and detailed than anime in everyway.

Aria adds a lot of things to the series and is quite addicting actually, completed it with all souls, reached level 99 and 100% completion. 
Definetely the best Castlevania game in the GBA by a mile.

If you are going to get a Castlevania game for the DS, I recommend Order of Ecclesia instead.
Just my opinion though, hope you find it useful.


----------



## Arras (Aug 11, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Highly recommend Aria of Sorrow rather than Dawn.
> The art style in Aria holds its gothic scenery while Dawn goes for an anime-style, which I highly dislike for Castlevania games because the gothic art is far more beautiful and detailed than anime in everyway.
> 
> Aria adds a lot of things to the series and is quite addicting actually, completed it with all souls, reached level 99 and 100% completion.
> ...


Like the first half of Ecclesia is linear though. Dawn of Sorrow is much better imo.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 11, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Highly recommend Aria of Sorrow rather than Dawn.
> The art style in Aria holds its gothic scenery while Dawn goes for an anime-style, which I highly dislike for Castlevania games because the gothic art is far more beautiful and detailed than anime in everyway.
> 
> Aria adds a lot of things to the series and is quite addicting actually, completed it with all souls, reached level 99 and 100% completion.
> ...


 
Like I said, I already have Dawn of Sorrow. I'm going to play Aria of Sorrow first, but I need it to get here first. It should arrive in the mail today. 

I played Portrait of Ruin, which had the anime visuals, and eh... it just looks awful. Especially Brauner and Death. There's nothing terrifying about the game's art direction. It's a shame that Dawn of Sorrow is the same. Oh well.

I'm actually saving Order of Ecclesia for last, since I've heard so many good things about it.


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 11, 2014)

What did I accomplish with games today?
I completely replaced all the tracks from Warzone 2100 with custom ones.
Now I can play the game with dark ambient dubstep and ambient electronic music!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 11, 2014)

I played through Persona 4 Golden today, along with the additional Hollow Forest and the True Ending.


----------



## Issac (Aug 11, 2014)

Taking a break from the final run of Eternal Darkness (doing that tomorrow), the last chapters are SOOOO tedious.

Recently I beat Zanac for the NES, Mega Man, Mega Man 2 (both on Normal and Difficult), and Castlevania


----------



## nasune (Aug 11, 2014)

Finished my Ocarina of Time three heart no death run today. It took me five tries (I actually deleted my save and replayed the entire game when I died) but it was a fun little challenge.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2014)

nasune said:


> Finished my Ocarina of Time three heart no death run today. It took me five tries (I actually deleted my save and replayed the entire game when I died) but it was a fun little challenge.


 
What was the furthest you got before dying and having to restart?


----------



## nasune (Aug 12, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> What was the furthest you got before dying and having to restart?


Bongo Bongo. And in all honesty, that death wasn't completely my fault. I had to rewire my controller because it didn't function correctly during the fight. (I'm using an old Xbox Controller that's in a pretty bad condition, and the buttons stopped working mid-fight :S )
Edit:
The five tries were:
-Stalchildren in Hyrule Field (I was an idiot,and forgot to pause my game before walking off  )
-Stalfos in the Forest Temple (Those things deal two hearts damage per jump slash, and there were two of them)
-Morpha (This death genuinely made me angry with myself, because I had never lost more than three quarters of a heart to him before)
-Spirit Temple (Which I tend to do before the Shadow Temple)(I was careless, and fell of a high ledge with only half a heart left, knowing what was going to happen when I hit the ground was rather painful  )
-Bongo Bongo

Unfortunately a three heart run also means no fairies, or it would've been much easier  .


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Like I said, I already have Dawn of Sorrow. I'm going to play Aria of Sorrow first, but I need it to get here first. It should arrive in the mail today.
> 
> I played Portrait of Ruin, which had the anime visuals, and eh... it just looks awful. Especially Brauner and Death. There's nothing terrifying about the game's art direction. It's a shame that Dawn of Sorrow is the same. Oh well.
> 
> I'm actually saving Order of Ecclesia for last, since I've heard so many good things about it.


If I had to rank the DS entries:
Dawn of Sorrow > Portrait of Ruin > Order of Ecclesia

I feel Order of Ecclesia deviates too far while still trying to maintain the metroidvania style. I found it too easy, and considering I actually spent money buying it, I was terribly disappointed in my decision. Dawn of Sorrow probably has the best gameplay and map of the lot, while Portrait of Ruin isn't spectacular and is slow to get going, but is ultimately a good followup. Order of Ecclesia is just, I dunno, blah. Maybe people liked it more because it isn't very hard and had an easier time overlooking the other shortfalls because of it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> If I had to rank the DS entries:
> Dawn of Sorrow > Portrait of Ruin > Order of Ecclesia
> 
> I feel Order of Ecclesia deviates too far while still trying to maintain the metroidvania style. I found it too easy, and considering I actually spent money buying it, I was terribly disappointed in my decision. Dawn of Sorrow probably has the best gameplay and map of the lot, while Portrait of Ruin isn't spectacular and is slow to get going, but is ultimately a good followup. Order of Ecclesia is just, I dunno, blah. Maybe people liked it more because it isn't very hard and had an easier time overlooking the other shortfalls because of it.


 
That's interesting. Most of the reviews I read said that Order of Ecclesia was "a return to difficult Castlevania."


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's interesting. Most of the reviews I read said that Order of Ecclesia was "a return to difficult Castlevania."


wut. I blazed through that game and was ten different kinds of disappointed that it was so short, so linear, and so easy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> wut. I blazed through that game and was ten different kinds of disappointed that it was so short, so linear, and so easy.


I have no clue. That's just what I read.


----------



## Judas18 (Aug 12, 2014)

I completed the national dex in Pokemon Y ^^


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 12, 2014)

I remembered I was playing P3FES the answer and continued. fused some nice personas(can't remember right now who were) and grinded for the boss, I'm on Caina and the boss wiped the floor with my party. has been difficult play with the old battle system after playing P3P.


----------



## Marth16 (Aug 12, 2014)

Played through Rogue Legacy two times. Standard monsters aare now lethal as fuck.


----------



## Issac (Aug 12, 2014)

Marth16 said:


> Played through Rogue Legacy two times. Standard monsters aare now lethal as fuck.


 

Are they lethal as fuck now? I think they already are that the first time through  (I just suck at that game)


----------



## Marth16 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, there are now only tier three enemies. The bosses are now really easy though.


----------



## emigre (Aug 13, 2014)

Just finished Watc Dogs on PS4. It was pretty meh.


----------



## Bean_BR (Aug 17, 2014)

Finished InFamous: Second Son yesterday. A bit short, some glitches here and there (falling in limbo is a classic), but it's a great game. Now I want to play inFamous: First Light.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 18, 2014)

I played quite some mobile games the past week (been on vacation). And while there was a 3DS XL someone brought (with that NSMB game with all the coins), I have to admit I had more fun with these little (and free) android gems:
-Power flow (up to 8x8, though it's not that hard once you get the knack on things)
-Move (completed every free level perfectly)
-Piano tiles (hard to tell, but 2-finger piano is fun  )
-Flow free & dots circuit (sort of the same game...not that hard, but LOTS of levels)
-Linky dots (I know this as a brain breaker. It's fun, but the levels could be more challenging  )
-water logic (remember that gallon riddle in Die hard with a vengeance? This is that game. And damn, do I suck at it)

On the PC, I started playing saints row 2. I can see why everyone thinks it's fun (it is), but no matter what I do, those controls are FREAKING TERRIBLE.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 18, 2014)

Bean_BR said:


> Finished InFamous: Second Son yesterday. A bit short, some glitches here and there (falling in limbo is a classic), but it's a great game. Now I want to play inFamous: First Light.


 
I discovered a building without hit detection on a specific point and you can get inside and fall infinitely. I have a video posted on facebook, I'll upload it on youtube to show the location and what happen when you get inside.


Finished Infamous, but I'll suspend my Infamous 2 run because tomorrow is the release of Tales of Xillia 2 and I'll be very busy there.

and on not so gaming news, a few days ago I did a little maintenance to my laptop and cleaned the fans and replaced the thermal paste. now I find it at quiet as when was new. after 2 years of abuse playing heavy games a little cleanup was necessary.


----------



## Bean_BR (Aug 18, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> I discovered a building without hit detection on a specific point and you can get inside and fall infinitely. I have a video posted on facebook, I'll upload it on youtube to show the location and what happen when you get inside.
> 
> 
> Finished Infamous, but I'll suspend my Infamous 2 run because tomorrow is the release of Tales of Xillia 2 and I'll be very busy there.
> ...


 
Almost any open world game have this clipping/falling glitch, unfortunately. I'm also noticing some draw distance issues, like, weren't those draw distance transitions supposed to be discrete? It's only noticeable in some areas of the city.

By the way, I'm at about 87% completion rate. Also, that Paper Trail thing is cool.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 18, 2014)

Bean_BR said:


> Almost any open world game have this clipping/falling glitch, unfortunately. I'm also noticing some draw distance issues, like, weren't those draw distance transitions supposed to be discrete? It's only noticeable in some areas of the city.
> 
> By the way, I'm at about 87% completion rate. Also, that Paper Trail thing is cool.


 
there ya go


Spoiler







yeah, I also found a way to enter a building on the explosion site on Infamous while I was searching a hidden package. I like this kind of stuff, I have more footage going out of bounds on Second Son.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 20, 2014)

Started to perfect Project Diva F and stopped to perfect Diva F2nd cause soon the game is gonna come in west.
Hope i'll perfect it before the release of F2nd.



Spoiler


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 20, 2014)

I beat BioShock Infinite today. 
I liked it.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 20, 2014)

got some tricky trophies on Infamous Second Son. double smoke stack attack was easier than I though, just needed a couple of tries and got it, now cough drop was the tricky one, enemies always run away from the smoke bombs and if you get lucky to trap 3 enemies they where to far to get hit by a comet drop, the easiest way to do it is throw a smoke grenade on a group of dealers they are always very close and like to stand on roofs so they cannot escape.
I need to complete the evil side story and punch some musicians and akuran in the face to get platinum and be ready for First Light.


----------



## Bean_BR (Aug 21, 2014)

Reached 100% completion (Good Karma) in inFamous: Second Son. I'll leave the Bad Karma and trophies for another time. I think I'll take a break and focus on other games.


----------



## VMM (Aug 22, 2014)

Finally completed the National Pokedéx in Pokémon


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 22, 2014)

VMM said:


> Finally completed the National Pokedéx in Pokémon


 
Which one?


----------



## VMM (Aug 23, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Which one?


 

The National Dex of Pokémon X and Y, all the 719 Pokes that have been liberated.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 26, 2014)

Finished The Bridge 100% with all achievements! 
Had a blast playing the game, Recommend it 100% 


Spoiler: Proof + Some info about the game. !!SPOILERS!!








The puzzles are mixed in difficulty from very easy to god damn impossible/insane. Most of the achievements you can get during normal gameplay and are some that you'll have to think a bit.  The Hardest one was to find all the whispers, but let me give you a tip...


Spoiler: Don't look



The secret for the whispers locations are in the loading screens. Encrypted secret messages in the loading screen images. 





Spoiler: Here's another proof










 
Here you can find a screenshot of my game walkthrough from the beginning until the end: 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Attila...rt=oldestfirst&browsefilter=myfiles&view=grid


 
The only thing I didn't liked is that some puzzles were just annoying, but were manageable. And the other is that the game was a bit short for my taste, but I won't complain because I got it with a discount price of 1euro, so the money was very well spent for a game with which I played 10 hours. 

So I recommend it for sure!
Mathematics, physics and puzzle lovers will find this game even more amazing.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 26, 2014)

a little late but I finished Infamous Second Son with bad karma and man what an evil final. earned all the trophies too but for some reason my PS4 didn't sync my trophies, need to take a look to that.
also started playing Tales of Xillia 2 and whooa, if wasn't because they explicitly said is a year after the events of the first game I would though is like 2 or 3 year after.
the battle system is more refined and some lethal things aren't that lethal anymore(burn plz), physical attacks are now split on slash, strike and gun damage, kinda like Persona 3. the main character barely talks and you make the decisions for him, every decision takes a consequence.
it's interesting what they did and I'm liking it so far.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 27, 2014)

I've just started Final Fantasy X-2: Last Mission. For those who don't know it: it's a turn-based dungeon crawler, like Pokémon Mystery Dungeon and takes pkace 3 months after the events of FF X-2. You have to climb a 99 floor tower and start at lvl 1.

Got to the 5th floor. Some special enemy called a 'goon' suddenly appeared and seems to be able to kick you out of the tower after attacking me twice, making you lose all your items and levels...
Didn't save yet because it was still super easy.
Threw the game down and think it will take quite some time before I'll pick it up again. I hope those fricking goons can't show up on higher up floors. Imagine how much you would rage if this happened to you on the 80th floor...


----------



## VMM (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 30, 2014)

Just beat Sleeping Dogs™.
One of the best open world games I've played and I'm not a fan of them for the most part.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 30, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Just beat Sleeping Dogs™.
> One of the best open world games I've played and I'm not a fan of them for the most part.


 
I agree. 
I beat it too, and loved it so much that I went back and completed it with 100% on everything.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 3, 2014)

bought a 50 nintendolars card and downloaded Mario Kart 7 and Azure Striker Gunvolt.
I already had MK7, but every time I wanted to play it I had some other game on the console, so just bought it digital.
now Gunvolt is awesome, totally a spiritual successor to Megaman Zero. the mechanic of tag and then do a strong attack seems OP now, but I bet it will get hard latter.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 5, 2014)

I beat Pokémon Blue in 19:48 (that's minutes and seconds) _without_ using save corruption. It's the new world record.
It improves my previous run, the old WR, by 39 seconds.


Oh, and on a related note, my run of Pokémon Green in 0:03 was accepted to SDA!


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 6, 2014)

Games only make you think that you've accomplished something - and in reality there happened nothing.

But it's so much fun!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 7, 2014)

I beat Far Cry 3. Mission 34 was kind of a monster, and mission 35 kind of sucked, but the end game, essentially one long mission that I'll call mission 36, was fairly fun and exciting. I picked one ending, but rather than play through the game again or go through the end game one more time, I'll probably just youtube the other one.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 7, 2014)

Decided to go back and play a game that I've been unable to beat since it came out on the Genesis. The Shmup (Gaiares) Surprisingly it only took afew days of practice until I was able to beat it. Played on Original Hardware and no cheats or secret weapons used.

*9-11 Edit*: After already beating the game, this morning I thought I'd go through it again. This time I managed to do a No Death Run which I'm extremely proud of. added pic in the spoiler.

(Genesis)Wings of Wor is the next Shmup on my list. I believe its going to be harder and take longer to master.



Spoiler: Pics














 


Spoiler: No Death Run


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 8, 2014)

Man, I haven't posted here in over a month. Since then, I've accomplished the following:

Beat VVVVVV (Steam) with all the trinkets- I've done this before, but on the 3DS. And this time my girlfriend played it with me. We both had a lot of fun.
Beat Liberation Maiden (3DS eShop)- I beat the final stage on 8/21/14. The last time I picked it up before that (according to the save file) is 12/4/12, when I finally gave up due to frustration and failure at that final stage. This time, I beat it on the first try. I'd like to think this speaks well of my improved gaming abilities in the past two minus years. Maybe I should pick up Cave Story (3DS eShop) and try to finally beat Running Hell on that, as well. 
Beat Mega Man ZX Advent (DS)- I gave up on this during the summer due to boredom and semi dislike of the game, but figured I should finally beat it before Azure Striker Gunvolt came out. It did get better after a while, but still had a number of issues. It's a real shame too, because it fixes so many problems that Mega Man ZX had, but breaks so many other things that were just fine.
Beat Azure Striker Gunvolt (3DS eShop) with the true ending- There are a couple small problems I have with this game regarding its nerfed difficulty (mainly with the "lottery" resurrection), but overall it was really fun. I'm working on the special missions now (two out of four down), and hopefully will complete many of the challenges over time.
Beat Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow (GBA) with the "good" ending- This was such a breath of fresh air after playing the mess that is Castlevania: Circle of the Moon (people who say that's the best Castlevania are crazy). I considered going for the "best" ending, but then I saw that I had far less than half the souls (you need to collect all of them for the best ending), and the only differences are some minor dialogue changes. I'll play Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow, but I'm going to take a little break from 2D Castlevania to focus on other games, first.
Shovel Knight (Wii U eShop)- Got the "True Shovelry" feat. Now the only feats that are left are the ones for not dying, not falling into pits, destroying every checkpoint, and beating the game in ninety minutes. I'll do all but the latter in one playthrough (because there's no reason not to), and then do the last in another.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 8, 2014)

I platted Lego Marvel with my son and had a few studs left over:






First Lego game I've really enjoyed there is just so much content and it's really fun to play as all of the 115 characters!
It started out my son just wanted me to unlock Deadpool for him but it took so much investment that we decided to go for the plat afterwards!
Pretty easy game to plat but very time consuming and there is a lot of bugs in the game as you can see from the screen above I got 155/150 minikits (there were still more left) and I got the plat with only 99.9% completion.

Might get him the Lego Movie game next as an Xmas present.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 11, 2014)

Received my copy of Wings of Wor for the Genesis earlier today in the mail. Somehow I managed to beat it on my test\first run. Not sure how, I guess playing Gaiares all week may have had something to do with that. Even though I consider this game to be much harder. Anyways I beat it on default difficulty which I believe is set on easy, I guess next I need to play it on normal. I've already tried Hyper mode and yikes that's hard.

Edit: Went back and completed it on normal, not much difference really.



Spoiler: End pics


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 14, 2014)

Finished Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate - Deluxe Edition with 100% game completion and all Achievements! 
I had a blast, It's not as good as the other Batman games, but I liked it a bunch!


Spoiler: More Info








I did a small review as well so everyone who is interested, check it out. 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Attila13/recommended/267490/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 15, 2014)

Yesterday, my girlfriend and I beat _The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past_ (SNES) with 100% completion. This means I've 100% completed every version of the game at least once: SNES, GBA, and VC (unless you count the Wii U VC as being separate from the Wii).

Today, I beat _SteamWorld Dig: A Fistful of Dirt_ (3DS eShop). I bought this game in August of last year, but barely played more than a few minutes of it for some reason. Then I saw the ad for the Wii U version a short while back, and decided to finally beat the version I already have. Such a good game. This isn't the first time I've sat down to beat a 3DS eShop game I bought a while back, either (_Liberation Maiden_). Maybe I should pick up _Fractured Soul_ and beat that, as well (I haven't played it in the longest time, and beat Alienation, last time I checked).


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just Finished the Chapter 4-5 on Paper Mario Sticker Star, the game has been awesome so far...
the 3rd chapter boss theme is one of the best songs in this game.



Spoiler


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 15, 2014)

Decided to take on alittle project this morning, I've got this Zelda 1 Nes (Gold-CIB) that I've had for a really long time , and the only thing wrong with it is that the fact that it has messed up graphics, It will boot\play but the graphics are always messed up.

Originally I thought dirty pins but I've cleaned it many times and still never fixed the problem. After doing alittle research online I've found that Zelda along side the game rom also contains a CHR rom which contains the graphic tile data. I've learned that if this is corrupted, the game can sometimes still boot but can present with messed up graphics. I figured this was defiantly my problem and decided to switch it out.

I just so happen to have a busted gray copy of Zelda that I figured I could use as a donor. After de-soldering the CHR rom from the gray Zelda and soldering it into the Gold copy it completely fixed the problem. This game as been messed up since I bought it which was properly in the mid 90's. I could've just changed the Pcb board or bought another copy but where's the fun in that

edit: correction, the chip I replaced is a ram chip not rom.



Spoiler: Repair Pics


----------



## Kamiyama (Sep 15, 2014)

Got the code for Smash Bros demo for 3DS. I'm too tired because of work to try it out, like other 100+ games too that I'm not even started yet.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 15, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Decided to take on alittle project this morning, I've got this Zelda 1 Nes (Gold-CIB) that I've had for a really long time , and the only thing wrong with it is that the fact that it has messed up graphics, It will boot\play but the graphics are always messed up.
> 
> Originally I thought dirty pins but I've cleaned it many times and still never fixed the problem. After doing alittle research online I've found that Zelda along side the game rom also contains a CHR rom which contains the graphic tile data. I've learned that if this is corrupted, the game can sometimes still boot but can present with messed up graphics. I figured this was defiantly my problem and decided to switch it out.
> 
> ...


 
This is really sweet, but why didn't you just swap out the cases? Wouldn't have that been much easier?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 15, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> This is really sweet, but why didn't you just swap out the cases? Wouldn't have that been much easier?


I was only interested in figuring out the problem.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 15, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> This is really sweet, but why didn't you just swap out the cases? Wouldn't have that been much easier?


 
Nothing is more enjoyable than to work with and repair hardware.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 15, 2014)

has been like a month since my last update. but only recently I have done different things.
well, I have been playing Xillia 2 regularly and even so I just arrived at Drellin, I blame the sidequests.
also found a SNES in the garbage with 3 gamepads and Donkey Kong Country, tested the console to no avail and because of that bought a RetroDuo to see if was the console or the game what was bad, so put the game in the RetroDuo and voila!! I was greeted with the familiar Rareware logo. so the SNES was busted but at least I got a copy of DKC for free.
along with the RetroDuo also bought a RetroAdvance adapter and I'm very pleased with it, I'll post a mini-review of it one of this days. the only bad thing is that I couldn't make my EZ-Flash IV work with it, but I have an almost working workaround. just need some time and my welder to apply a little mod to my EZ-Flash IV.
and so I played Pokemon Emerald all the sunday and got to the pokemon league for the first time on emerald, had been so long since I played ruby that I don't remember what kind of pokemon the E4 has, but better that way, will be fun and maybe easy since I have good pokemons. Blaziken, Milotic, Altaria, Flygon, Azumarill, Skarmory, Delcatty and don't forget the eternal HM slaves Linoone and Marill.

oohh.. and almost forgot about Super Smash Bros 3DS. I got platinum status so I received codes for it. the game looks good so far, my only complain is WHY IN THE HELL WHERE THEY THINKING THAT SWAPPED L AND R?!?11!1??1!1!?!1?! NOW L IS FOR GRAB AN R IS THE SHIELD!!!!!11!11!ONE


----------



## LinkFan16 (Sep 15, 2014)

Today I have finished the spirit temple of my OOT Masterquest (GameCube) playthrough I started some days ago. Might go back and find all the skulltulas before I go do the shadow temple and finally beat ganons tower. Haven't decided yet if I continue with my playthrough of Paper Mario Sticker Star or start playing Kid Icarus Uprising after OOTMQ is over.


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 15, 2014)

Finished the first chapter of Danganronpa 2.
Just like the first game it really sucks you in.

Some of the new gameplay elements have really confusing explanations though, but I think I got used to them by the time I finished the trial.
Also the hangman game is really anoying because it takes a really long time for some letters to appear. That part was better in the first game imo.

I think I already more or less have an idea about what's going on, but we'll see how long that theory holds 
I thought I had the first game figured out too until the last chapter


----------



## Depravo (Sep 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 18, 2014)

This!


----------



## YayMii (Sep 18, 2014)

Made a somewhat ghetto setup and started playing and livestreaming Sound Voltex 2... surprisingly got a full combo on day 1!


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 18, 2014)

Got to the Trial of Chapter 4 in Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair.



Spoiler



Really didn't see coming that Mikan would be the murderer in Chapter 3...
Well more that I didn't want to believe it probably 
In retrospect, it never could have been anybody else and I should have known.
Especially because it was incredibly obvious that the filming happened in the conference room.

I absolutely loved the Escape sequence in Chapter 4.
Funny thing is that, just a few hours before, I was thinking about a potential crossover of Danganronpa and Zero Escape


----------



## VMM (Sep 22, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Maybe I should pick up _Fractured Soul_ and beat that, as well (I haven't played it in the longest time, and beat Alienation, last time I checked).


 

I really recommend you to, it's a fantastic game.
The graphics may not be that great but concept of the game is brilliant.
Changing through 2 dimensions to progress on levels is not only fun but quite challenging.
If we consider the times there are physics changes between the two dimensions this goes to a level I've never seen in a game,
this takes coordination to an extreme level. Not gonna say what happens to not spoil you, but if you play it you'll soon see it.
I bought the game for $20 and I'm not even mad with the price drop,
since it's such a fantastic game I feel like I've done right to buy it
and with given an incentive for these devs to keep up making great games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2014)

VMM said:


> I really recommend you to, it's a fantastic game.
> The graphics may not be that great but concept of the game is brilliant.
> Changing through 2 dimensions to progress on levels is not only fun but quite challenging.
> If we consider the times there are physics changes between the two dimensions this goes to a level I've never seen in a game,
> ...


Sorry, i should've rephrased that: What I meant to say is that I already have the game, and I should pick it up to actually finish it. I'm at the point where the game is really tough, so I'm having trouble (the part where one of the dimensions overheats you).


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 22, 2014)

Finished a couple wiiuware games I bought some time ago:

Switch force 2: not too shabby action-puzzle platformer. But it has a RIDICULOUS short amount of levels (16 in total). It was as if I was just playing a demo game.
Swords & soldiers: a 2D RTS. It's fun, but strategy is pretty much zero (just keep your workers high and your money low until you win).

Also played some other games (enemy mind, trackmania stadium on steam, badlands on android to name but a few) but haven't quite finished any of those.


----------



## gameshark (Sep 22, 2014)

powered up my keeper in Fifa 14 in game mode be a keeper.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 23, 2014)

last week in my country was a long weekend starting thuesday, so wednesday when I got home started playing almost nonstop(only stopped to eat and watch anime).
mostly played Tales of Xillia 2, I'm reaching the end of the story, I can go to the land of Canaan but first I'll do all character histories available and some sidequests. also I got almost all the sealed weapons, I only lack the guns and mace for Ludger.
tried playing Destiny but the connection was horrible and every 5 minutes I was staring at the title screen so I gave up.


----------



## RCJayce (Sep 24, 2014)

Just hitted Challenger Tier in League of Legends after three years of playing. I'm so fucking happy


----------



## Arras (Sep 25, 2014)

I remembered I had a bootleg Pokemon Emerald lying around, dumped it and somehow got it to work in an emulator.





The English is slightly better than Vietnamese Crystal, but not by much.


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2014)

Arras said:


> I remembered I had a bootleg Pokemon Emerald lying around, dumped it and somehow got it to work in an emulator.
> -snip-
> The English is slightly better than Vietnamese Crystal, but not by much.


 



use VBA-M a much better and modern emulator.

anyway what kind of bootleg is it? jap version with English text.


----------



## Arras (Sep 25, 2014)

Flame said:


> use VBA-M a much better and modern emulator.
> 
> anyway what kind of bootleg is it? jap version with English text.


It's a really, really bad translation and it's awesome


----------



## VMM (Sep 26, 2014)

I finaly beat 9 hours 9 persons 9 doors with all endings.
I finaly saw it's true ending. It's a really interesting story but there is something that dissapointed me:


Spoiler



In the end we see the back of a girl in egipician clothes.
It's soon assumed that she is Allice, but what about Akane, is she Allice?
There is no comfirmation.

Also, it was obvious that Akane and Jumpei had feelings towards each other,
but there was nothing said about what happened to them,
we don't even know if Akane is alive.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 27, 2014)

VMM said:


> I finaly beat 9 hours 9 persons 9 doors with all endings.
> I finaly saw it's true ending. It's a really interesting story but there is something that dissapointed me:
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely all of that is explained in VLR, which, by the way, is totally worth playing. It handles the system of different event lines far better than 999 does in that they are much easier to navigate and keep track of. The only bad side is that currently the series is on a permanent cliffhanger.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 27, 2014)

Finally Cleared the Paralogue 23 on Fire Emblem Awakening on the Lunatic+ Difficulty.
even with 30 characters , I had a hard time killing everyone until they let me fight Priam without any intervention, my end-stage party was only: Chrom,Me and Nah(both Grandmasters with Aegis,Astra,Ignis,Luna and Pavise), Chrom with all stats maxed and a lot of buffs/good weapons, while me and Nah had Powerful modded stuff like Brave Blades +8 and Thorons +8 on the arsenal, Priam still mananged to kill Nah, but chrom Proc´ed Aether and landed 2 Crits on that Blue-haired Motherfucker.


----------



## VMM (Sep 27, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Absolutely all of that is explained in VLR, which, by the way, is totally worth playing. It handles the system of different event lines far better than 999 does in that they are much easier to navigate and keep track of. The only bad side is that currently the series is on a permanent cliffhanger.


 

I have read some reviews of it.
The game seems very interesting, and seeing you saying that makes me think of buying it as soon as possible.
Althought it's sad that the series still in that cliffhanger.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 28, 2014)

help


----------



## Bean_BR (Sep 29, 2014)

Finished Watch Dogs: Bad Blood. It's short, only 10 main missions but it's fun.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 1, 2014)

well, this happened the past weekend but whatever. FINALLY BEAT TALES OF XILLIA 2. what and awesome game, surpasses what Xillia 1 did and expand the world to create an unique experience. got the normal and true ending but I'll need to start a new game to get the bad ending, and I still need to pay the loan to get another ending.
also bought Hyrule Warriors and the game is excellent, local multiplayer works perfectly with a few framerate issues if too many effects are on screen but nothing too serious. yesterday finished legend mode, now to play adventure mode.
and now that I finished with my RPG of the season I don't know what to play on that time, maybe I'll start for once with Monster World IV, I wanted to play a new metroidvania for quite some time.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

Finished chapter 3 in Danganronpa. It's certainly... an experience. It's a bit like Phoenix Wright with the seriousness of something like 999, thrown in a blender with some very weird gameplay elements.


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 2, 2014)

Finished Danganronpa 2 today.
I'm incredibly confused right now and have no idea what the hell happened 
Think I'll have to replay that last chapter.
I'm also amazed at the extra content you get after you beat the main story.
Looking forward to play/read through that.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2014)

Finished Eternal Sonata on Encore mode.
Finished Bioshock Infinite on 1999 mode for the 4th time c:


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 5, 2014)

The saga is over


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2014)

Finish Eternal Sonata 100% this time.
1000/1000 Gamerscore as well.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 8, 2014)

Finished Far Cry 3 on PC. Awesome game!


----------



## Vipera (Oct 8, 2014)

Beaten the first grid of challenges in Super Smash Bros 3DS.

I wanted to get all the trophies, but apparently there are 685 of them. Holy shit.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 8, 2014)

FINALLY GOT A HOLD OF A COPY OF PERSONA 4 THE ULTIMAX ULTRA SUPLEX HOLD(I like that title better), with pouch bag and tarot cards included.
got many hidden(and some not so hidden) characters on Super Smash Bros 3DS.


Spoiler



I was really surprised when Duck Hunt showed up and kicked my ass. Lucina was tough but easy enough. the rest of the unlockable characters were fairly easy to win


Now I'm wondering how to unlock new stages.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 8, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Finished Far Cry 3 on PC. Awesome game!


How did you like the explosive arrows? Pretty devastating, right?


----------



## Zer0900 (Oct 8, 2014)

Started to play Battlefield 4 campaign on ps4 again, got to like the 3rd chapter last time and then my game save just disappeared. Seems to still be an ongoing issue with DiCE so hoping it doesnt happen again. I think im pretty close to the end now.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2014)

Finished Hannah Montana the movie for X360.
Nother 1K gamerscore .-.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 9, 2014)

Jumped back into playing DDR again recently...and my standards have gone waaaay up since I was a kid x.x
I've passed Sakura and Afronova on the hardest difficulty for the first time today, and I still feel somewhat disappointed in myself.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> How did you like the explosive arrows? Pretty devastating, right?


 

I actually didn't use any special arrows in the whole game... ;A;
I feel bad now. I'll reset the outposts and try them out!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 9, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> I actually didn't use any special arrows in the whole game... ;A;
> I feel bad now. I'll reset the outposts and try them out!


For shame. Although I only used the explosive variety when things got shaky (AKA "when I was seen and didn't want to try again"). Don't bother trying the fire arrows. They're a waste. Just throwing the molotovs is just as effective.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> For shame. Although I only used the explosive variety when things got shaky (AKA "when I was seen and didn't want to try again"). Don't bother trying the fire arrows. They're a waste. Just throwing the molotovs is just as effective.


 

But the fire arrows are silent yeah? When I get detected I just go die and try again. ;O;
The mission with the flamethrower, I avoided all the enemies by taking a shortcut.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 11, 2014)

In wii fit u, I completed all the original 'distance' tracks (so I walked/jogged/ran a bit over 1500 km). It's almost unfortunate that ninty added an update with more (and much longer) tracks, so I'll most likely never 100% those.

EDIT: also finished the game Enemy mind. Though it's a sidescrolling shooter (R-type) that is 16-bit for really no reason, it's certainly an original one. You don't really have a ship as that you are an entity that can mind control nearby ships. A very original idea that is executed well. Even the story is far more decent than you would expect from these kinds of games.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 12, 2014)

I just finished Monster World IV, played it from start to finish all night, no pauses. is awesome, shame you can't return to the temples, so you need to be careful and take all the items while you are exploring.
Now I need another metroidvania to play, I have a few options so I'll manage. Strider, Demon's crest, Bunny must die, Guacamelee and Metroid super zero mission for what I remember are almost all the metroidvania games I have in my backlog.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2014)

Finished Terminator Salvation, what a shit game .-.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 13, 2014)

played Demon's Crest and got 2 endings, I read a little and there are 2 more endings, so I'll be working on them.
pretty solid game, I loved it. games like this are the ones that make the metroidvania genre so great.


----------



## Bean_BR (Oct 13, 2014)

Not today, but I've finally reached Platinum trophy in inFAMOUS: Second Son. First save file 100% completed on Good Karma. Second file 100% completed on Bad Karma, only need to re-do the Paper Trail missions.


----------



## boomario (Oct 13, 2014)

Completed GOW 3


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 13, 2014)

Played 3 times through Island Mode on Danganronpa 2 and got 7/15 of the 'final dialogues' or 'endings' or whatever I should call them.
Also read the Danganronpa IF novel you unlock after finishing the game.
Fun read I guess, but would probably never have read it if I knew beforehand you don't get a trophy for  finishing it.

Still need some minor trophies like all virtual pets, etc so guess those will keep me busy untill the end of the week.
Wish I had more time for gaming these days...


----------



## T-hug (Oct 14, 2014)

I platted Mordor and started Evil Within.
Mordor is really good I enjoyed it more than any AC game and I hope they make a sequel even bigger and badder!
I enjoyed the combat more than the Arkham games as it's basically a murder simulation but I think overall the Arkham games are better, but only just!


----------



## Flood (Oct 15, 2014)

Completed Lost Histories in Oblivion. Bribing the prisoner and paying my bounty for escaping basically destroyed most of the profit from the job. Also contacted Porphyric Hemophilia and still need to buy the cure.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 19, 2014)

I just finished The Evil Within. Expect a review in the coming weeks.


----------



## Flood (Oct 20, 2014)

Got up to and beat the first gym leader in Pearl. My Starly evolved too.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2014)

I have finally beaten all of the shitty NES games I had on my 3DS that I have avoided since Nintendo felt guilty to have made me pay 259€ for a 3DS. These were: NES Open Tournament Golf, The Legend of Zelda, The Legend of Zelda II and Metroid.

It took me more time than I want to admit in order to close this shitty chapter of gaming. The only game I found barely engaging was NES Open Tournament Golf. And yes, I did use Samus on Steroids on Metroid.

The only other VC game I regret buying for my 3DS is Zelda yaddayadda DX. I give so little damn I don't even remember the name.

EDIT: and I beat a few other games. But these felt like a real accomplishment. Yes, some might argue that you don't have to play a game if this bores you to death, but I want to finish what I start.


Wish me good luck on Rage Racer. Forced MT in top class cars is bullshit.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 22, 2014)

I have been wondering what to play next after I beaten Demon's Crest at 100% and while I was at that, Senran Kagura: Shinovi Versus got released on Vita and I rushed to buy the Let's get physical edition and so I started to play Senran Kagura Burst on my 3DS to be able to play SK:SV once I finish.
The game can get repetitive but sure is fun. and the boobs fix everything else. the framerate can get very low but the game never slowdowns which I found more annoying than low FPSs, after a few battles you get used to it though. is important to note that the framerate stays the same with and without 3D and has antialiasing at all times.
I'm in chapter 4 of Hanzo academy now.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 22, 2014)

I posted awhile back in the things you bought thread about a broken (no tmss) genesis I received, were I thought the CPU was bad. Well I ended up removing the old CPU and soldering in a socket. I then decided while I was at it to install a 10mhz cpu instead of a 8. Well I just received the chip today and installed it. And was successful in fixing the genesis and bringing it back to life. Its only symptom was gray screen of death (no audio) some games presented with different colors, but its fixed now. Here is my install pic.


Spoiler: Install Pic


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 23, 2014)

I beat Metroid: Other M a second time, today. I beat it in about 9:30 with 52% completion, which is about an hour less and 20% more than my first playthrough. I still think it's a pretty bad Metroid game, but I enjoyed it a bit more than the first time I played, and can appreciate it as a fun, unique little action game.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm done with Rage Racer.

This is the first racing game I played that forces Manual Transmission to the fastest cars. This is BS.
Only 4 tracks repeated over 5 different difficulties. There's a sixth one, mirror.
The physics are BS too. I called shenanigans many times because the car was somehow lagging as if I was playing online.

Yet... I loved this game. Stupid nostalgia.



Next: Tail Concerto. Something something furries


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 2, 2014)

Finished putting together a RGB to Component converter thanks to the guys over at Sega-16 for use on the Sega Genesis. It took awhile to get all the parts cause they came from China. Anyways after receiving everything and getting it all put together, I'm very happy with the results. Comparing it to my S-video modded Genesis's, its got a major reduction in jailbars.

I first created one using a prototype pcb board, but was having some problems as I was getting sync but no red\green's. Come to find out the pinout I was using was mirrored  and before getting that sorted I ordered some V3 helder boards from Osh Park. Also purchased some din8 plug's and decided to retrofit the converter board into a useless RF modulator. I'm happy with the end results. I'll include some pics of both boards below. I tried to included pics of the video quality but my camera just isn't good enough to show the difference.



Spoiler: Mod Pics
















Here I installed the Board into a old RF Modulator, I also ended wiring up the led light with the supplied 5v












Here's my first board put together.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 3, 2014)

I beat _Shantae and the Pirate's Curse_ today with 20/20 dark magic, 32/32 heart squids, and all upgrades with a playtime of 10:43: 14. So essentially, I beat the game with 100% completion. There _is_ pirate mode, which I want to try out later, but that looks to just be a new game plus with all the main items pre-unlocked (for speed running purposes? I heard there's a second ending if you beat it fast enough).

The game was really good, my favorite in the Shantae series thus far, except for one pitfall: The difficulty scaling is horrible. Seriously, after beating the first dungeon, with any gaming skill at all, you'll have enough gems for upgrades and get enough heart squids and recovery items that you'll never die. I died twice, and that was because I fumbled with the touch screen and didn't use a recovery item in time (you can't pause to use items, stupidly enough). Keep auto potions on you (like I didn't, most of the time), and you'll never die. This applies triply so for veterans of the first game, like me.

Hopefully _1/2 Genie Hero_ rectifies this and maybe adds a hard mode. I can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 3, 2014)

I've been collecting all throphies on Danganronpa 2.
Only thing left now is getting all the equipment of the Usami minigame.
I must be really unlucky because I've played through every level at least 10 times on every difficulty and I'm still missing 5 items...

Also have been catching and training some more pokémon over all my games lately.
Still going for my goal to have full pokédexes on all my games.
Bought Pokémon FireRed last week too, so now I have all Pokémon games except for Y!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 9, 2014)

Got the needed parts yesterday, so this morning I ended up successfully modding my NES 101(top loader) for AV out with a Trss connector and a diy amp, so no holes drilled. Worlds better than RF!! More mod pics is in the spoiler below. 

Think its time for some Mario 2 or 3.






Spoiler: Pics


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 10, 2014)

Finished my first playthrough on Sen no Kiseki on PS3. It is the first LoH title I have played. I'm still adopting to the episodic design LoH games have.

I'll do another playthrough on this game to Platinum the trophy, then move on to Sen no Kiseki II.


----------



## Lord Coolman (Nov 11, 2014)

I didn't rage quit while playing Battle Kid: Fortress of Peril... yet. Playing on normal, already beated the crap out of Cleo. 
Well... I beated Sunset Riders wearing a fedora, if that counts.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 11, 2014)

Beat Gradius for the Nes. I had actually made it to the last stage without dieing but ended up loosing all my lives on the last stage. The last section of the last stage is quite hard with nothing but a pea shooter.


Spoiler: End Pic


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2014)

beat Shantae and the Pirate's Curse. very pretty and solid game, I got 100% of the items and purchased every upgrade, it wasn't that hard or I have incredible hunting skills after playing lots of metroidvanias.
now I'm gonna idle a little and play minor games or rush Senran Kagura Burts Hebijo academy story while I wait for Tales of Hearts R to come to the local stores.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 13, 2014)

Beat Guacamelee gold the other day. Great combination of double dragon'ish beat'em up with a metroidvania-style. It has some nice winks to other games, but even if it didn't have that, the setting and story are interesting enough on themselves.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 13, 2014)

(Finally!!!!!) Caught Entei from the old save from on the FireRed copy I got last week.
(Seriously, I didn't have a Master Ball or any decent pokemon to trap it + I seemed to be incredibly unlucky in finding him... Took me a whole week)
Also had Groudon, Kyogre and a shiny arbok on it so traded all those to LeafGreen and started a new game on FireRed.


----------



## ars25 (Nov 14, 2014)

Truly completed the pokedex in pokemon x  so 721/721 caught


----------



## Prime_Zero (Nov 14, 2014)

Continued onward on FFXIII on Steam, got a bit further but as always I stop playing it when the game crashes. Still not sure if its my graphics card or the game itself crashing. Its not that I get stuck at key point and it crashes, it just seems to randomly do it. Gonna blame the graphics card as its always my issues these days, not sure if I will finish the game though due to the crashes lol.

So far I made it up to the point where you learn about summoning, only playing the game for its story right now though. Not a fan at all of this combat system, feels like it was designed for ages 10 and down...

But like a true adventure I will restock on supplies than carry on with the game... that's code for soda and food


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 14, 2014)

with the Mario Kart 8 DLC pack 1 arrival I obviously check it out and the new cups are excelent. even though I find Yoshi circuit one of the worst circuits on Double Dash and I hate Wario's goldmine for all the trolling on MK Wii. the new tracks are well done, I liked the dragon one the most.

I also couldn't resist and started playing Strider on PS4. I was to play only quick games and the like to have the time reserved until I get my hands on Tales of Hearts R, but I just love metroidvanias.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 15, 2014)

Today I platted Dust An Elysian Tale on PS4. Such a great game if you like Metrovanias.


----------



## gameshark (Nov 15, 2014)

tested out my cheats for Temple Runz for windows 8



Gameshark


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 16, 2014)

T-hug said:


> Today I platted Dust An Elysian Tale on PS4. Such a great game if you like Metrovanias.


 
I have this on 360, but haven't played beyond the first hour because I got distracted. Such a fun game. I need to go back and finish it.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 21, 2014)

I beat Diablo: ROS (PS3) and Beyond: Two Souls (PS3)


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 23, 2014)

Beat two games lately:

Insanely twisted shadow planet: a metroidvania kind of game where you steer a spaceship on a quest for...erm...no idea, really (there's pretty much zero text). But you'll get extra weapons, face huge-ass aliens and it has some horror cartoonish look going on. Nice little game. 
Tales from space: mutant blobs attack. You start out as a tiny little blob that has to devour paperclips, grow up to hamburgers and finally humans, tanks and...more. Funny platformer, but not much more than that.


Currently playing Kickbeat: steam edition. A mix of rhythm and dance. Has some cool tracks and the storymode isn't half bad (think Mark of the ninja). Gameplay is less engaging than it may seem on videos (it's just button pressing on the correct timing), but pretty decent nonetheless.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 23, 2014)

Rek´d 30 people on Smash bros 3DS, no one can stop the Monado Boy.

Reached Chapter 9 on Final Fantasy XIII, The boss battle themes are incredible awesome.
Also reached the last City on Lufia: Curse of the Sinistrials.


----------



## Flood (Nov 24, 2014)

Cleared out a cave in Oblivion and got myself lost in a Oblivion portal.


----------



## gameshark (Nov 26, 2014)

today i created a Trainer for a pc little game called Call of Duty Advanced Warfare



you know in about 5 years this is called RETRO GAMING but for now you can have 1 million bullits and grenades by just pressing F6.

unbelievable but true.

thanks for reading this news from Breda The Netherlands


----------



## nasune (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, I just beat both new Assassin's Creed games. And, despite Unity's flaws, I enjoyed it a great deal more than Rogue. Not to say that Rogue was bad, but I had a couple of major problems with it:
One is the length of the game, the main story is only about 6-8 hours long (I literally started the game last night, and I finished today). True there are the collectibles and side missions, but, due to problem number two, I will not be doing those.
The second problem is the sailing. I understand that many people like the naval segments, but I really don't like having to get to my ship and sail to another part of the map every ten minutes. Hell, there were times that I just said fuck it and swam to the next location (granted, this is not always possible). It is the same problem that I had with Wind Waker, it makes up most of your time playing the game with little to show for it.
Another problem is that it is so similar to AC:IV.  The story is different, but the gameplay is almost exactly the same. There's just so little improvement over Black Flag.
My final problem with it is the difficulty, I beat the game with only two ship upgrades (mortars, and one hull armor upgrade), and just the basic weapons that Shay has at the beginning of the game. Truth be told, I've only used the Rifle and the Hidden Knives, and beat the game without any real effort on my part. Added to that is that the 'right path' to take for every mission is so obviously laid out for you, it's almost painful.
It's not all bad though, the story was okay, and I love how it linked the other games.

Unity on the other hand, has only Paris (and Versailles) to play around in, but it brought back (well, sort of. It's not like it didn't exist in the sailing games, it was just less prominent) the thing that I like most about the Assassin's Creed games. Just prowling the rooftops. Seeing your enemies walk around in the streets (and buildings) under you not knowing you're there is great fun.
On the other hand, there are some major flaws in the game. Most know about the bugs (although my playthrough was remarkably bug free), and they made some questionable decisions in writing the story.
Despite that, it had a decent length, the combat was harder than the 'counter then kill' combat the earlier games had, and the protagonist was likable.

All in all, Rogue was just too similar to it's predecessor for my tastes, and Unity, while it is kind of a mess, is still a game that's fun to play.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 29, 2014)

My day's been filled with filthy casual games... Just played Just Get 10 until I got to 10 (wasn't that difficult), and spent a huge chunk of time in Candy Crush Soda catching up to a friend (she's on Level 87... I just made it to Level 88 ).

To be completely honest, Candy Crush wouldn't be that bad of a game if it wasn't so luck-based and/or pay-to-win. It's too addicting though.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 29, 2014)

Finished one finger death punch. Kind of a strange name because it uses two buttons (thus: two finger death punch should've been more accurate). It's an over the top stickman fighting game. It gets repetitive after some time, but it's still awesome to play.


----------



## Flood (Dec 1, 2014)

Earned the rank of Master Thief and closed an Oblivion gate. 
Tried beating all of Super Mario Bros. but only got up to world four.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 3, 2014)

nasune said:


> Well, I just beat both new Assassin's Creed games. And, despite Unity's flaws, I enjoyed it a great deal more than Rogue. Not to say that Rogue was bad, but I had a couple of major problems with it:
> One is the length of the game, the main story is only about 6-8 hours long (I literally started the game last night, and I finished today). True there are the collectibles and side missions, but, due to problem number two, I will not be doing those.
> The second problem is the sailing. I understand that many people like the naval segments, but I really don't like having to get to my ship and sail to another part of the map every ten minutes. Hell, there were times that I just said fuck it and swam to the next location (granted, this is not always possible). It is the same problem that I had with Wind Waker, it makes up most of your time playing the game with little to show for it.
> Another problem is that it is so similar to AC:IV. The story is different, but the gameplay is almost exactly the same. There's just so little improvement over Black Flag.
> ...


 

Well it seems I will be enjoying Unity, hopefully with a low encounter rate with bugs. I might be playing it in a few days from now, can't wait.
I had doubts on Rogue the first time I heard about it, shame those are all true. Since Ubisoft's main aim was Unity, it's not a surprise to see a "copy" of Black Flag for the extra money.
Thanks for the info bro!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Dec 3, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Rek´d 30 people on Smash bros 3DS, no one can stop the Monado Boy.
> 
> Reached Chapter 9 on Final Fantasy XIII, The boss battle themes are incredible awesome.
> Also reached the last City on Lufia: Curse of the Sinistrials.


Curse of the Sinistrals is a terrible game.
Square Enix butchered it in almost every way possible


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 3, 2014)

ScarletCrystals said:


> Curse of the Sinistrals is a terrible game.
> Square Enix butchered it in almost every way possible


 
Really?, I heard it´s a remake of Lufia II, But i never played it.
well, i Liked Curse of the sinistrials, if the original is better, then it must be awesome.


----------



## Issac (Dec 3, 2014)

I recently beat Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts and Actraiser (for the hundredth time).
I also unlocked the absolute last world (crown) in Mario 3D World. It's damn hard!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Dec 3, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Really?, I heard it´s a remake of Lufia II, But i never played it.
> well, i Liked Curse of the sinistrials, if the original is better, then it must be awesome.


I could complain about the 100 things wrong with Curse of the Sinistrals but someone has already beat me to it.
http://wwwthinkinginsidethebox.blogspot.tw/2011/02/lufia-curse-of-sinistrals.html

Lufia II is great indeed. The story actually makes sense. The gameplay doesn't involve running away for 10min to get in 2 hits then rinse and repeat *cough Gades cough*
I do like the new remixed tracks though. At least they didn't butcher that.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 3, 2014)

I fiiiiinally started Kingdom Hearts Final mix from the KH1.5 Remix PS3. better catch up before KH2.5 Remix comes out.
I've been playing Pokemon OR daily but slowly, just got the goggles to cross the desert, time to catch a Trapinch, I love Flygons.


----------



## nasune (Dec 3, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Well it seems I will be enjoying Unity, hopefully with a low encounter rate with bugs. I might be playing it in a few days from now, can't wait.
> I had doubts on Rogue the first time I heard about it, shame those are all true. Since Ubisoft's main aim was Unity, it's not a surprise to see a "copy" of Black Flag for the extra money.
> Thanks for the info bro!


Not gonna lie. I really hope you'll enjoy it, I'd feel guilty otherwise. Keep in mind though, that the game is not historically accurate. If that doesn't bother you, it's a pretty fun game (at least in my opinion).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 3, 2014)

nasune said:


> Not gonna lie. I really hope you'll enjoy it, I'd feel guilty otherwise. Keep in mind though, that the game is not historically accurate. If that doesn't bother you, it's a pretty fun game (at least in my opinion).


 

Tbh, I know next to shit about history so that won't be a problem. 
And I tend to have fun with games which a majority of people don't so I don't think it'll be a problem. I Already have the game installed, once I get my 750 Ti, I'll hopefully be enjoying myself. Thanks.


----------



## Arras (Dec 3, 2014)

Beat Mega Satan on Binding of Isaac: Rebirth


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally got latiasite in Pokemon y due to trading it for a shiny with my cousin and it really makes win streaks easy in game!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 4, 2014)

ScarletCrystals said:


> Curse of the Sinistrals is a terrible game.
> Square Enix butchered it in almost every way possible


Really? I've only played the first couple hours, and I never played the other Lufia games, but I like what I've played so far.


weavile001 said:


> Really?, I heard it´s a remake of Lufia II, But i never played it.
> well, i Liked Curse of the sinistrials, if the original is better, then it must be awesome.


My understanding is that Curse of the Sinistrals is more of a reimagining than a true remake.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 5, 2014)

Finally, something accomplished after who knows how long of not doing so. I've been kind of overwhelmed and stressed out due to some pretty big life changes, so I haven't been playing games as much. I think I'm getting back into it, though!

_Super Smash Bros. for Wii U_- Unlocked all characters. Now to look up how to unlock all the stages.
_VVVVVV_ (Android)- Yes, this is the third version of the game I've bought (I also own it on Steam and 3DS). It's just _that_ good. I beat the game with all the trinkets, and got 2/19 achievements (beating the game, and lasting 5 seconds in the super gravitron). This seriously may become my go-to version of the game for doing all the extra levels and content, even over the 3DS version, since I have my new phone (Galaxy S5) with me anywhere. Also the touch controls work well, since they're so simple.
Edit: Damnit, didn't realize I was the last person to post before this. Sorry!


----------



## Issac (Dec 6, 2014)

In the few hours I've played The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth (The Binding of Issac anyone?  ) I've unlocked 38 achievements... Phew! It gets quite intense but I think it feels like this version is easier than the original


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 6, 2014)

I won the national championship in NCAA football 10 with Southern Cal.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 6, 2014)

I beat _You Have to Win the Game_ with 100% completion, yesterday. I was up pretty late last night finding that last collectible for 100%, but it was really fun. Definitely scratched that _VVVVVV_ itch.

Damn it! Where's my _VVVVVV_ sequel? Terry Cavanaugh, pls


----------



## Arras (Dec 6, 2014)

Issac said:


> In the few hours I've played The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth (The Binding of Issac anyone?  ) I've unlocked 38 achievements... Phew! It gets quite intense but I think it feels like this version is easier than the original


 
Probably half because you already know many of the mechanics (tinted rocks, secret rooms and whatnot) and half because quite a few of the starting items in Rebirth are pretty good. Not to mention you probably haven't unlocked Everything's Terrible yet.


----------



## Issac (Dec 7, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I beat _You Have to Win the Game_ with 100% completion, yesterday. I was up pretty late last night finding that last collectible for 100%, but it was really fun. Definitely scratched that _VVVVVV_ itch.
> 
> Damn it! Where's my _VVVVVV_ sequel? Terry Cavanaugh, pls


Did you get all achievements as well? (Speedruns and all?)




Arras said:


> Probably half because you already know many of the mechanics (tinted rocks, secret rooms and whatnot) and half because quite a few of the starting items in Rebirth are pretty good. Not to mention you probably haven't unlocked Everything's Terrible yet.


 
Nope, I don't think I've unlocked that at least. But I also think it feels easier just because I've played the original, unlocked a lot of things, then got Wrath of the Lamb which I thought raised the difficulty a lot, and got used to that.. so when playing Rebirth it's all very easy and kind. Easy enemies, easy bosses. 
Yesterday I got into this really evil room though, but I managed to beat it luckily. A boss rush room! :o 
http://bindingofisaacrebirth.gamepedia.com/Boss_Rush


----------



## Arras (Dec 7, 2014)

Issac said:


> Did you get all achievements as well? (Speedruns and all?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, Boss Rush can be pretty nasty. Also, don't play as Azazel if you want a challenge (though you might have figured that out already). If you've unlocked the D6, Isaac is also arguably one of the strongest characters.


----------



## Issac (Dec 7, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yeah, Boss Rush can be pretty nasty. Also, don't play as Azazel if you want a challenge (though you might have figured that out already). If you've unlocked the D6, Isaac is also arguably one of the strongest characters.


 
Yeah Azazel is really overpowered! Any powerup that grants you flying abilities makes it almost too easy. However, It's fun when it's easy sometimes as well   (and then you can always put on hard mode as well). I don't have the D6 yet though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 7, 2014)

Issac said:


> Did you get all achievements as well? (Speedruns and all?)


 
Oops, sorry. I forgot to mention that I was referring specifically to 100% by the in-game counter (I'm pretty sure that includes visiting every room and collecting every treasure). I don't have all the achievements. I have 10/14. The ones I'm missing are "#yolo #swag #nbd," "Nap Time," and "Places to go, People to See." Don't know why it says 10/14 when I only see 13... I'm guessing the last one is a platinum achievement of some sort?

Anyway, I _might_ go back to get those last achievements sometime, but it's not happening soon.


----------



## Issac (Dec 7, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Oops, sorry. I forgot to mention that I was referring specifically to 100% by the in-game counter (I'm pretty sure that includes visiting every room and collecting every treasure). I don't have all the achievements. I have 10/14. The ones I'm missing are "#yolo #swag #nbd," "Nap Time," and "Places to go, People to See." Don't know why it says 10/14 when I only see 13... I'm guessing the last one is a platinum achievement of some sort?
> 
> Anyway, I _might_ go back to get those last achievements sometime, but it's not happening soon.


 
Oh, I have the same three achievements left, but I have 11/14 so there's some hidden one (but not a "platinum" one).  It's easy to see those in Steam, at the top of the achievement page "show global stats" or something. There you can see ALL achievements, including the hidden ones. And from there you can click "compare with your own" to see the ones you've got and how many percent also got it...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 7, 2014)

Issac said:


> Oh, I have the same three achievements left, but I have 11/14 so there's some hidden one (but not a "platinum" one). It's easy to see those in Steam, at the top of the achievement page "show global stats" or something. There you can see ALL achievements, including the hidden ones. And from there you can click "compare with your own" to see the ones you've got and how many percent also got it...


 
Alright, thanks. The other one I'm missing is called, "boop." It shows a picture of a cat, and no description. No idea what it's for. *Shrug*

Edit: Just looked it up and I'm confused... I definitely went to the room with the cats and looked at them. No idea why I didn't get the achievement for it. Heck, I even have the cartographer achievement, which requires going into every room.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 7, 2014)

Kelton2 said:


> Beat the Chapter 5 boss (King Croacus) in Super Paper Mario. Don't laugh- he's damn hard.


 

That's what she said.


----------



## Issac (Dec 7, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Alright, thanks. The other one I'm missing is called, "boop." It shows a picture of a cat, and no description. No idea what it's for. *Shrug*
> 
> Edit: Just looked it up and I'm confused... I definitely went to the room with the cats and looked at them. No idea why I didn't get the achievement for it. Heck, I even have the cartographer achievement, which requires going into every room.


 
That's weird! Maybe you just were too quick in that room or something :/


----------



## Depravo (Dec 7, 2014)

I finished the main storyline in Fantasy Life. Now playing the Origin Island 'DLC'.


----------



## xeronut (Dec 7, 2014)

(Minecraft) I finally laid the foundations for a wizard tower I built a prototype to three years ago on an old Bukkit server.  It'll probably take me weeks to build.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 7, 2014)

Issac said:


> That's weird! Maybe you just were too quick in that room or something :/


I've been there multiple times (at least two or three). I even left the game running there for a few seconds while I answered a text message.


----------



## Issac (Dec 7, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I've been there multiple times (at least two or three). I even left the game running there for a few seconds while I answered a text message.


 
Booo! That sucks man... if you care about steam achievements that is.  I feel satisfied 100%ing my steam games so that would've annoyed the hell out of me. Though every speedrun or multiplayer achievement annoys me


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 7, 2014)

Finished one-finger death punch (awesome yet simple game. It's even more fun than it looks).
Same for shadow warrior (the remake...also very good. If only Duke Nukem Forever was as good as a sequel as this...)
Picked up a seemingly simple game called Lyne on a steam sale for less than a buck...and it's worth it's weight in gold. Easily best puzzle game I've played this year: elegant and simple to pick up, yet can have some complex solutions.
Puzzle dimension. Also picked this up for cheap. Reasonable. If you're a fan of PSX's kula world, you'll like this. But to others, it's at best an "okay" game (level design is good, though).


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

I made 15 miis and started a new campaign in Lego city undercover (like my 4th time)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2014)

So I started playing Assassin's Creed Unity on Saturday, got to sequence 6, and then I "accidently" corrupted my save file... Don't ask. 
The game is definitely the best game of the franchise. I really enjoyed it; the characters, graphics (really gorgeous) and the gameplay. It's not the boring parry and kill, the combat and gameplay has really improved. The parkour is also really fluid, and the new ascending and descending parkour is great. I could just spend an hour climbing buildings without getting bored since there're so many animations. The only downside is the framerate and NPCs popping out from nowhere. I think I might play from the beginning again once patch 4 comes out which improved the framrate and other minor bugs.

I also played far cry 4 today. Played for around 4 hours I think. It's like Far Cry 3, but slightly better in gameplay, much better in graphics (extremely gorgeous) and less storywise.


----------



## Flood (Dec 9, 2014)

Started playing the Mario Adventures romhack. Man is that thing hard! Really like it though, and surprisingly I haven't given up yet. Like the fact that you basically have unlimited lifes. Really encourages you to keep going.


----------



## RCJayce (Dec 9, 2014)

Flood said:


> Started playing the Mario Adventures romhack. Man is that thing hard! Really like it though, and surprisingly I haven't given up yet. Like the fact that you basically have unlimited lifes. Really encourages you to keep going.


What versión? Can you give me a link?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm on Hollow Bastion in Kingdom Hearts Final Mix PS3. Riku is an idiot.
Borderlands 2 for Vita suffered a price change and I grab it for cheap. this version isn't bad but has many glitches that made it even more hilarious, like a missing wall on Opportunity and the Bone Shredder smg is invisible. I also noticed that the Bone Shredder behaves as pre-patch, shoots only 2 bullets instead of 3.
I transferred my PC characters. from PC to PS3(thanks aldo's bruteforce and gibbed save editor) and then cross-saved to Vita.


----------



## Flood (Dec 9, 2014)

RCJayce said:


> What versión? Can you give me a link?


Not suppose to provide links to roms but I'm sure you can find it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 9, 2014)

I set a win record in pokemon y


----------



## Arras (Dec 9, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> I'm on Hollow Bastion in Kingdom Hearts Final Mix PS3. Riku is an idiot.
> Borderlands 2 for Vita suffered a price change and I grab it for cheap. this version isn't bad but has many glitches that made it even more hilarious, like a missing wall on Opportunity and the Bone Shredder smg is invisible. I also noticed that the Bone Shredder behaves as pre-patch, shoots only 2 bullets instead of 3.
> I transferred my PC characters. from PC to PS3(thanks aldo's bruteforce and gibbed save editor) and then cross-saved to Vita.


 
In Kingdom Hearts, basically everyone is an idiot. I THINK Aqua has some semblance of a brain, and maybe some other non-playable characters... but yeah.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2014)

Finished RDR 100% and Undead nightmare to 100%


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 13, 2014)

Me and my buddy are having a race to see who can complete metroid prime first. 

In order to make it a bit more entertaining, we have hinderances. 

I am playin the trilogy version using only the Wii u gamepad to sense my movement and stuff. 

Meanwhile, he is emulating the game on dolphin... Using a flight stick 






It's a pretty damn good time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 13, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Me and my buddy are having a race to see who can complete metroid prime first.
> 
> In order to make it a bit more entertaining, we have hinderances.
> 
> ...


I'm confused: Are you saying that you're using the gamepad as a wii remote sensor bar, while still playing on the TV?


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm confused: Are you saying that you're using the gamepad as a wii remote sensor bar, while still playing on the TV?


I'm using the gamepad for both Wii sensor bar, and playing the whole thing on the gamepad. The TV is turned off.


----------



## Flood (Dec 14, 2014)

Started up Pokémon Prism. Good game so far but of course they first drop you in a cave full of Zubats.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 16, 2014)

Finished Far Cry 4 with all outposts conquered and bell towers liberated. Awesome game, I like Far Cry 3 better though. But, Far Cry 4 gave me a better end feeling than Far Cry 3, there were so many choices, and I definitely took the right ones. The end was nice. Seriously a must buy for fans of Far Cry 3 and I recommend others to try it too.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 16, 2014)

I forgot to mentioned that last week I bought Xeodrifter (3DS eShop) and completed it 100% in the same day. Took me 5:47 according to my 3DS log. Normally I don't play games that much in one day, but I was super stressed and upset, and games are my escape.

I also beat Bayonetta (Wii U). My second time beating it (first time was on 360), and now I finally moved on to Bayonetta 2. So far, it's even better than the first. I'm amazed.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 17, 2014)

I started playing battle for bikini bottom And almost finished kelp Forrest (damn you mermaid man and your challenge!)


----------



## Arras (Dec 17, 2014)

Got all the tetris pieces in worlds A01 to A07 of The Talos Principle. So far it's an excellent game. The stars are near impossible to find though; only got like 2 out of 9 so far.


----------



## Flood (Dec 17, 2014)

Finally finished all of Super Mario Bros. First time beating it. Man 8-3 was hard without a mushroom.


----------



## Issac (Dec 18, 2014)

Started playing and beat Antichamber today... Damn, that was a fun experience. Right up my alley!


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 18, 2014)

Got 42 in Stick Hero on Android. ahahahaha


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 18, 2014)

ov3rkill said:


> Got 42 in Stick Hero on Android. ahahahaha


*Insert elitist comment about smartphone games not being real games here*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 18, 2014)

Completed Castle Master, 24 years late, but hey! It was something I wanted to do since my 8086 days, that game was frustrating.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 18, 2014)

Just made a full play-through on Batman Forever on the genesis. Its actually pretty easy once you learn most of the different moves and were all the extra credits are. my biggest issue is how cheap the big riddler is at the end


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 18, 2014)

I just beat Mario 2 on nes


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 19, 2014)

Me and The Girlfriend Played and Beat House of the Dead 2 at our local Dave and busters arcade. Only took us a $10 card that a stranger handed to us on our way into the mall. 

I dig it.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Dec 19, 2014)

Cleared Shantae and the Pirate's Curse with all Heart Squids and Cacklebats using minimal outside help.


----------



## Flood (Dec 20, 2014)

After beating Super Mario Bros I decided to try and beat lost levels. My friend and I gave up for the night after getting to world 3


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 22, 2014)

Finished AC: Unity a few days ago, playing it again (cause I'm yet not satisfied on how I beat the game, stealth fails and that stuff).
Really fun game, my favourite so far, and I never encountered and technical problems. The game was smooth considering my GPU is lower than the minimum req.

Aaand, I started playing Metal Gear Rising Revengeance. Cause I never got into playing it. Really cool game, and the OST rocks!


----------



## Depravo (Dec 22, 2014)

Got my final 'Life' up to God rank in Fantasy Life.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

continuing my playthrough of Kingdom Hearts 1.5 remix I gave up on the coliseum Hades cup(Cerberus is very cheap) reached the end of the world and proceed to finish the game BUT......... the final bosses are every time cheaper(an attack that drains almost half of my life and spameable attacks in a solo fight?? yeah, very fair) that I got to the final fight and wasn't able to beat it. I was level 54 and is like the minimal level to defeat the final boss with difficulty, so I backed out to traverse town to train(hotel laps seems to work well). my aim is level 64 or something like that, then maybe I do the Hades cup and then finish the game.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 24, 2014)

Beat the following games this week:

Half Life 2
Half Life 2: Episode 1

Also started to play a new JRPG on the Vita, though you'll hear which game in the future


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 24, 2014)

This actually happened a couple days ago, but I beat Tales of Hearts R in about 40 hours. I nearly beat the bonus dungeon as well, but the final boss (really strong, 1 million HP on normal) there wrecked my shit after getting down to 1/5 health even at an average level of 108 on normal difficulty, so I started a NG+ instead. I'll probably beat the NG+ today in less than 15 hours, and I'm probably going to take on the bonus dungeon again with my 5x experience super leveling me.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

I just set a personal best score in pacman


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 24, 2014)

Apart from the final boss (Gwyn), i've completed Dark Souls at soul level 38.

I remember trying Dark Souls a while back and dying at the first boss and thinking to myself, this aint for me.

How wrong i was, this game has grabbed me like no other, i can't stop playing it, a truly amazing game!


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 26, 2014)

Finally got Pokemon AS!, i´m already at the 3rd gym, 7 hours in.
the game is way too easy, i had to disable the EXP share to not destroy everything on my path.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 26, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Finally got Pokemon AS!, i´m already at the 3rd gym, 7 hours in.
> the game is way too easy, i had to disable the EXP share to not destroy everything on my path.


 
Is it easier than the original R/S/E?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 26, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Is it easier than the original R/S/E?


Substantially if you use the experience share that they shove in your face almost as early as they possibly can. It's the new experience share, so that means when it's on, everybody gets experience so that you basically can just walk through the game in about 10 hours with approximately zero challenge. The only way to create any challenge is to turn off the experience share, but that means you have to do the old school leveling by switch out, or one at a time if levels are close.

They really should have just left in the old school R/S/E experience share. It balanced the experience without making it ridiculously easy.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 27, 2014)

Beat Persona Q


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 28, 2014)

Just completed a full play-through of Sonic 3 & Knuckles with all characters including all Chaos and Super emeralds with each character 









Spoiler: More Pics


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 28, 2014)

Is that on an original Genesis?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 28, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Is that on an original Genesis?


yes, rgb through a pvm


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 28, 2014)

I 100% completed the _Bravely Default_ demo a couple days back. I'm not a big JRPG guy, but I seriously LOVED this one, largely because of the cool battle system, and the way it alleviated my two biggest issues with JRPGs (random encounters and grinding). I'm probably going to start the full game tonight. Perfect timing too, because I'm going on a road trip to Orlando late next week, and this'll be perfect to play during the ride and downtime at the resort.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 29, 2014)

I installed a 1TB hard drive in my PS3 over the weekend.   Been on a download frenzy to fill it up.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 29, 2014)

I beat _Bayonetta 2_ tonight, on third climax difficulty, with an overall bronze rating. Such an amazing game... I don't think the presentation was as good or over the top as the first game, but the story was a bit stronger, and gameplay is better in pretty much every way. GotY 2014 for me (keep in mind that I tend not to play that many games in their year of release, so _Bayonetta 2_ has a lot less competition to me than it probably does to most gamers).


Spoiler: [I



Bayonetta 2[/I] post-game unlockable spoilers]Unlocking two new characters with different stats upon beating the game, along with additional "lost chapters" and other goodies is super cool.


Overall the game definitely has way more post-game content and rewards than the first game did (which, to my knowledge, only had hard mode and art books unlocked upon beating, and an optional character skin upon getting platinum for the whole game), which is nice. I haven't even touched tag climax, yet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 29, 2014)

I beat every proving grounds challenge with first place on Bastion, even with the calamity cannon which I managed first place without the homing upgrade. That was actually the first and only time I beat the challenge as well, so woo. I also went ahead and completed all the vigils to get the Altruist achievement. Pretty sure I'm headed to the final area as well, so I can probably add beating Bastion to the list of accomplishments for today.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 29, 2014)

As PSN was down I was forced to use the Wii U(not really) and played Hyrule Waifus 2 days on a row(ok, I watched Hyouka in between and after, but still), unlocked Ruto and while I was about to unlock Agita I needed a raft and the nearest raft was 4 maps far from my explored area, went and tried but I can't get past the 3rd map, is too difficult with only 1 player.
and yesterday I played Tales of Xillia 2 again to try to pass the coliseum. completed tag and party advanced no problem, but expert is another thing, the last enemies are way to powerful for my to take, I'm level 84 so I'll start a ng+ soon I guess, I want to to get double gald too and pay off all the debt more easily and see the extra ending.
but first need to finish Kingdom Hearts, that I didn't even touched this weekend. bad Saki, bad.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2014)

I beat the main campign in Omega Ruby. It took less than 15 hours.

Funnily enough the post-gaem campaign sounds more interesting.


----------



## eilan25 (Dec 31, 2014)

This was yesterday, but oh well...
caught my Timid nature, good IV spread Latios and EV trained it....
took me A LOT of freaking time, and it's not even 5 IV haha. I finally succumbed to getting 31 IV in SP.A & speed and have the rest just moderately high....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2015)

I started playing Rayman Legends on PC, since I never got to playing a rayman game other than a 3DS demo.
It's really full of character, that game. Got lots of humor and really fluid animations with great level design. Having fun so far~


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Jan 2, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2015)

I beat Half-Life 2. For the first time. I'm a little behind. Onward to Episode 1.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I beat Half-Life *2*. For the first time. I'm a little behind. Onward to Episode *1*.


 

2+1=3
HALF-LIFE 3 CONFURMED


----------



## eilan25 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I beat Half-Life 2. For the first time. I'm a little behind. Onward to Episode 1.


 
I envy you so much...
HL2 is probably one of my favorite games of all time, and to experience it for the first time was so much fun.
Have fun ripping your hair out waiting for HL3 when you are done


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 3, 2015)

I beat Half-Life 2 Episode 1 last night. Started and probably got about halfway through Episode 2.


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 7, 2015)

Finally soft-modded my Wii U (VWii) and my PS2 slim!


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 7, 2015)

Been a while since I updated.
Don't have a lot of time playing anyway because of upcoming exams.
Started Bravely Default 2 weeks ago and am now doing the sidequest for the Vampirelord job (which I hope is as awesome as it sounds).
Those dragons are some though mofos...

I absolutely love the mechanics of combining 2 jobs. Hunter + Spell Fencer makes for one hell of a big hitter.
I found (personally) the game is most enjoyable when you set the encounter rate to the max all the time. That way you're basically grinding, but at least with the goal of getting from point A to B.
That way you never have to really grind before boss fights (which is just boring).

My 3DS has also been in permanent standby for the last 2 weeks because of the rebuilding of Norende


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 7, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Been a while since I updated.
> Don't have a lot of time playing anyway because of upcoming exams.
> Started Bravely Default 2 weeks ago and am now doing the sidequest for the Vampirelord job (which I hope is as awesome as it sounds).
> Those dragons are some though mofos...
> ...



I know the feels on that rebuilding of Norende.  My poor 3DS must be so worn out.

I'm not as far as you because I've been juggling multiple games, but I'm absolutely loving Bravely Default. And i normally can't stand JRPGs, but this one has options to alleviate two of the things I hate most in JRPGs: Grinding and random encounters.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 8, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I know the feels on that rebuilding of Norende.  My poor 3DS must be so worn out.
> 
> I'm not as far as you because I've been juggling multiple games, but I'm absolutely loving Bravely Default. And i normally can't stand JRPGs, but this one has options to alleviate two of the things I hate most in JRPGs: Grinding and random encounters.


 
Do you turn the random encounters off then? But if you do that you'll have to grind at some point won't you? Or do you also set it to easy?

BTW I just fully completed Norende


----------



## prowler (Jan 8, 2015)

I acquired マモン early on (around chapter 2) and bought a growth egg, grinded for about half an hour around chapter 4 and I was set for the rest of the game.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 8, 2015)

I survived a night on Dragon dogma only on Lv 15, which was a pain in the ass... So many dragons and chimeras . Hopefully, I get to do a review whenever I get a chance ☺.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 8, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Do you turn the random encounters off then? But if you do that you'll have to grind at some point won't you? Or do you also set it to easy?
> 
> BTW I just fully completed Norende


Nah, I keep difficulty on normal. I keep random encounters set to normal, but it's nice to be able to turn them off once in a while when i need to. For example, i just want to get somewhere quickly without interruption. Or I want to quickly sweep a dungeon a second time to look for chests.

And whenever I do grind, i set random encounters to the max, set auto battle, turn battle animations to 4x, and have a grand old time. 

It's not having grinding and random encounters that bothers me, it's them being time consuming and getting in the way when i don't want that bothers me.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 8, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Nah, I keep difficulty on normal. I keep random encounters set to normal, but it's nice to be able to turn them off once in a while when i need to. For example, i just want to get somewhere quickly without interruption. Or I want to quickly sweep a dungeon a second time to look for chests.
> 
> And whenever I do grind, i set random encounters to the max, set auto battle, turn battle animations to 4x, and have a grand old time.
> 
> It's not having grinding and random encounters that bothers me, it's them being time consuming and getting in the way when i don't that bothers me.


 
Yeah I do the same


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 8, 2015)

I stayed up till 1 am playing or/as and defeated Norman.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 11, 2015)

I just finished Dragon Dogma at lv 39. ☺


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jan 11, 2015)

Just beat Oonazuchi in Monster Hunter 4G


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 12, 2015)

Defeated forrtree city gym leader in OR


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

Been a while since my last update but after a lot of pauses and some grinding I finished Kingdom Hearts from the 1.5 HD remix
did several hotel laps to reach level 60 and then went to pass the Hades cup in the coliseum but couldn't beat Hades, well is not like I was putting any effort to do it, after that I equipped my newly acquired Lionheart and 3 extra levels went onward to finish this thing.
Prepared my items, abilities and skills for easy healing and everything went smooth, now it was literally press X to win. hit hit and hit some more and healed when I was low on health, also cast aero when seemed necessary.
to say truth I was tired and wanted to finish the game quick, the history is great but the gameplay can be bullshit difficulty at times. I didn't had that mush trouble with days or bbs, but I did had the same problems with chain of memories on GBA and that's the reason of why I never finished it(Riku moped the floor with me so many times that wasn't even funny even with a deck designed to counterattack and I can't grind as I defeated all the enemies of the dungeon that came before the fight and looks like they don't reappear) years ago, but I still have the save.

out of boredom and curiosity I started playing Akiba's Trip(first game, the PSP one) on my lunch breaks, of course with the aid of a guide as I can't read japanese. so far the game is entertaining but I'll probably drop it in favor of Akiba's Trip undead and undressed(AKA Akiba's Trip 2, the Vita one) once I got more free time at home.

the last saturday I played and finished Infamous First Light, it was awesome, short but awesome. the story explains with detail the life of Fetch right before the events of Second Son, I really hope they do a second and third game with Eugene and Hank and even a fourth with Augustine story.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 13, 2015)

Hit #1 in a Marvel Puzzle Quest event!


----------



## Camedia (Jan 16, 2015)

Finished Fario VS Watario. It took me AGES and I was actually getting frustrated because usually mobile games don't take that much out of me. Feels great!


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 17, 2015)

I beat the Gore Magala in the MH4U Demo


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 17, 2015)

Finished saints row 4. Fun game, though it's so easy it's ridiculous.

Also finished up to palette 'U' in lyne. And those who've played this game know how hard the curve ramps up once you completed the tutorial puzzles.

EDIT: also...finished explodemon. Very fun game (kind of a parody on mega man)...but pretty damn short.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 18, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Finished saints row 4. Fun game, though it's so easy it's ridiculous.
> 
> Also finished up to palette 'U' in lyne. And those who've played this game know how hard the curve ramps up once you completed the tutorial puzzles.
> 
> EDIT: also...finished explodemon. Very fun game (kind of a parody on mega man)...but pretty damn short.


 

Nice I just got SR 4 but am playing Gat Out of Hell first for review, it's pretty crazy!

I platted Far Cry 4:






Then I started AC Unity and found some guys standing around:


Spoiler: um..


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 18, 2015)

Completed another run through of Dark Souls finishing at soul level 19.

I would of been more chuffed with my end of game soul level if i hadn't of been summoned a couple of days ago by a player in ng15 at soul level 20


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing special, just played Deathsmiles II and I'm getting used again to bullet hell, has been a long time since I played Touhou regularly.

I tried to continue Chrono Cross but failed, I don't remember what I was doing and where I need to go. luckily I found in a guide where I was standing and now I can continue.... I think.
BTW I had escaped Viper manor and need to meet up with Riddel, I just rescued her.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 19, 2015)

I beat _SteamWorld Dig: A Fistful of Dirt_ (Vita) yesterday. I already beat it on the 3DS, but I had it free on PS+, so I figured might as well. This is also the first time I've beaten the game with every upgrade, which is cool.


----------



## gameshark (Jan 24, 2015)

made my personal highscore in Jetpack Joyride


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 25, 2015)

Completed a playthrough of Doom 3 on the original Xbox for the first time. The only parts I needed to use a walkthrough was the guardian of nightmare and the last boss. I enjoyed it enough that I think I'll also start the sequel Resurrection of Evil.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 25, 2015)

Completed Bravely Default with maxed out level and jobs. Clocked in at an overwhelming 91 hours...
Why do I freaking have to 100% all my games! This way I'm never getting through my backlog, which contain about 20 other similar RPG's...
Good thing I don't really care about completing the bestiary. Otherwise it would take me about 10 hours more.

Didn't like how the story turned out though, but that game has some really good mechanics.


Spoiler



The idea was good, but the execution could be better.
They kind of skip over what happened to the heroes' counterparts in the other worlds and it's not clear if Ringabell exists in those other worlds or if Ringabell can only 'exist' if Alternis Dim falls through a Holy Pillar into the next world and suffers amnesia. 
Or do I just misunderstand and does Alternis Dim sometimes help the other 3 in the other worlds?
When they show the other worlds helping out at the ending (which is also kind of vague how they do it) it's always Ringabell you see instead of Alternis so...

Doesn't there only exist 1 Airy who just goes from world to world, linking them? Then how at the end could there be multiple worlds with the heroes together, if that moment technically has already past. Because she only joins the new heroes when the previous ones are dead. So the other world's heroes couldn't have helped (being dead and all).
Or is this a wibbly wobbly timey wimey thing?

I'll guess I should assume it is, but I'd still would have liked it better if they explained the parallel universe thing better.

They make Bravely Second seem really interesting with that bonus movie, though.


 
Also started The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX and got to the third dungeon.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 26, 2015)

I started Saints Row 4 a few days ago. Beat it today at 93% overall completion. I may go back and do collectable gathering, but I'll probably just move on to another game in a few days.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 27, 2015)

Finished a couple games:
-Type: rider. Sort of a platformer with puzzle elements and an educational background (the history of the mechanical press). Not too shabby.
-Farsky. A roguelike exploration game with crafting elements...underwater. Interesting premise, but way too short/unfinished. :\


Also played Eldritch. It's spelunky meets wolfenstein 3D with a Lovecraftian style. For the graphics it has, it certainly has appeal. But damnit, it quickly gets pretty hard...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 27, 2015)

Grinded all Job Levels to 14 in Bravely Default, now onto the Genome abilities!


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 27, 2015)

Cleared the 7th dungeon of Link's Awakening.
How are you supposed to finish these without a walkthrough?!
I was looking for 2 hours for how I could get inside the 6th dungeon. Turned out that trading sequence wasn't optional at all and who would ever try to dive under a bridge to find a fisherman in a boat who trades the hook for a necklace???
And then you still don't have the boomerang you need. You still need to find the guy who gives it to you.

Same thing for the 'flying rooster' you need to get inside the 7th dungeon.
I never would have thought by myself to push aside the statue in Mable Village.
I thought I had to do something for the guy with all the chickens on Tal-Tal Mountain.

The constant backtracking is also pretty annoying.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 27, 2015)

Taking in advantage that are selling for cheap now got a Xbox 360 RGH'd and after learning the basic stuff I'm rocking it like a king.
Copied lots(if not all) of Cave shmups and played like a sick.

now I'm "acquiring" all those games that aren't available on PS3 and some hard to find at all, waited long enough to continue the cliffhanger Halo 2 leaved years ago on my PC.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jan 27, 2015)

Finally started BioShock Infinite after it sitting for months on my Desk just dusting away.......also Platinumed 3D Dot Heroes & Hotline Miami (after first getting it on my Vita )


Also just saw Just Cause 2 Ultimate Edition for $6 on PSN......Worth it ?


----------



## prowler (Jan 27, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Taking that are selling for cheap now got a Xbox 360 RGH'd and after learning the basic stuff I'm rocking it like a king.
> Copied lots(if not all) of Cave shmups and played like a sick.
> 
> now I'm "acquiring" all those games that aren't available on PS3 and some hard to find at all, waited long enough to continue the cliffhanger Halo 2 leaved years ago on my PC.


 
"What did you steal from the gaming industry today"


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 27, 2015)

prowler said:


> "What did you steal from the gaming industry today"


 
I threw enough money to Sony and Nintendo to care. Microsoft can suck it.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 28, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Completed a playthrough of Doom 3 on the original Xbox for the first time. The only parts I needed to use a walkthrough was the guardian of nightmare and the last boss. I enjoyed it enough that I think I'll also start the sequel Resurrection of Evil.


Just completed the sequel\addon Resurrection of Evil, overall it was a little more difficult then the original with afew added weapons which was nice. Only complaint I had was the fact of how dark both games were but overall not bad. doubt I'll go back for seconds though.


----------



## fixx1983 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've eye-counted the frames in first part of Dying Light, just after tutorial. Lol


----------



## Depravo (Jan 28, 2015)

Just completed and got the platinum trophy in AC Rogue. My first platinum in ages.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 29, 2015)

Platted Gat Out Of Hell, kinda creepy screenshot when the whole game is based around Satan and Hell:



Spoiler: Gat Plat











 
The odds of getting a screen like that must be billions to one.


----------



## Vipera (Jan 29, 2015)

I beat the first two Ninja Gaiden (NES) without any Game Over.

The first one was truly a fuckfest of respawning enemies. The second one was slightly better, and the multiplier technique helped me a lot.

I am so going to play the third one now.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 30, 2015)

Played through Jazzpunk. A must-try for those looking for a hilarious, surrealistic game in the style of Wario games. 

Also started playing Risk of rain. Pretty decent roguelike castlevania-ish game. I think this'll be better when played in co-op, though...


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 30, 2015)

Heavens bow´ed my way through Lucifer palace on SMT IV, i´m literally looking at his door.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 30, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Cleared the 7th dungeon of Link's Awakening.
> How are you supposed to finish these without a walkthrough?!
> I was looking for 2 hours for how I could get inside the 6th dungeon. Turned out that trading sequence wasn't optional at all and who would ever try to dive under a bridge to find a fisherman in a boat who trades the hook for a necklace???
> And then you still don't have the boomerang you need. You still need to find the guy who gives it to you.
> ...


 


My biggest problem with ALBW was getting to each dungeon too. 

I hate having to use walkthroughs but simply travelling through the land required one as the descriptions for the location of each temple were not great.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 30, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Completed Bravely Default with maxed out level and jobs. Clocked in at an overwhelming 91 hours...
> Why do I freaking have to 100% all my games! This way I'm never getting through my backlog, which contain about 20 other similar RPG's...
> Good thing I don't really care about completing the bestiary. Otherwise it would take me about 10 hours more.
> 
> ...


 


Ending is a mess. Too many plot holes and the whole repeat cycle thing detracted from the huge amount of quality and care in the first half of the game.


----------



## Vipera (Jan 31, 2015)

I beat Ninja Gaiden III! 

The story is kind of screwed up, and it was definitely harder than the second one, even though the fire spell helped me a lot.
On top of that, on a classic gaming spree, I also beat Megaman I and II, although I'll admit I used the pause trick to beat the yellow thing in the first one. Megaman II was very easy compared to that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 1, 2015)

I beat God of War: Chains of Olympus today. Not the first time, and only on normal, but I still won so that's good enough.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 1, 2015)

Finished Link's Awakening a couple of days ago.
Final Boss is not that hard with the Blue Tunic and Lvl 2 sword.
Did take me while before I realized I had to use the magic powder on his first form.

Played up to the 2nd chapter of Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy.
Seems more interesting than the previous game and I'm glad they returned more to the cartoony style.
Mask of Miracles was too much 3D and it kind of clashed with the  French-cartoon style of the Layton games, but they seemed to have found a balance now.
Too bad it's the last one in the series.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

Played Halo 2 coop with a friend until the first covenant mission, we took our time and didn't helped that we set the difficulty in Heroic, so we ended up death a lot(and for fun too, there is hardly a penalty if you kill your partner, you even appear with guns full of bullets).


----------



## Vipera (Feb 4, 2015)

I finally beat Agent Armstrong on PS1. Two words:

Fuck yes.
It has been a game that has been sitting in my "unplayed" list for years. It all started in 1998, when I had a demo disc with two levels of the game. I was so fascinated by the game I played the demo a lot, until I found the actual game online a few years ago. The game is fun, but it suffers from two major problems: the HUGE loading times and the bad 3D effect. Other than that, the game is very fun. I finally decided to complete the last levels after I gave up because too unforgiving, and...what an anticlimatic boss.

Anyway, 3/5. Only 3 PS1 games left to play (Tail Concerto, Digimon World 2003 and The Legend of Dragoon). According to HLTB, it will take me two months or something, ugh.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 4, 2015)

Finished Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy with 146/150 puzzles.
Game started strong but Chapter 4 was such a drag, repetitive and uneventful (and that was about half of the game, so...).
But I guess the story was pretty decent overall.

Summary of the finally: Plot twists, plot twists everywhere!



Spoiler



It got a little ridiculous to be honest. 
Well you could see Desmond Sycamore being Descole from miles away.
They showed the butler helping Descole in previous games.
But Descole being Layton's brother and Bronev his dad was quite a surprise.
Most awkward family reunion ever 


 
Original trilogy was still the best IMO.

Also got Level 4 CODE Clearance on Freedom Wars.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 5, 2015)

Tonight, I beat Brutal Legend.

I asked someone to tell me a random number, and I said I would have tried to finish whatever unplayed game I had as soon as possible. It was this crap. Ugh.

I ended up hating this game for two reasons: I never was a fan of the "meta-cheesy" genre (you know, the kind of setting where everyone knows to be dumb but they are anyway because it's ""funny""). That, and when I saw the reviews, the trailer, the screenshots, the price... I said hey, it MUST be an action game, right?

Wrong.

After the second level, the game takes a strategic turn out of nowhere. I like strategic games, but if I'm expecting to play an Action game, I want to play an Action game. Whoever thought that a game based on the Heavy Metal genre would be strategic?

Actually no, it's not even a strategy game. There are still many action sequences, and many strategic levels, but the game is so short that I couldn't see which one stood out the most. One thing for sure is that these two genres don't get along very well, especially if they are difficult. And I don't get why the sound quality was this bad, and some song choices for the stages were odd (Through the Fire and Flames for a stage that lasts no more than 3 minutes? Really?).

Sadly, this game came out when stupid teenagers who wanted to be "alternative" were into talking about Heavy Metal and stuff, then eventually someone decided to try to invest on it. But, please, take ONE choice next time: either the strategy nerds or the action nerds.

3/5 (2/5 + one point because of the style of the graphics that I really enjoyed and the fact that was short enough to not throw my keyboard away with too much filler)


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 5, 2015)

Got to Level 6 CODE Clearance on Freedom Wars.
It's starting to get quite hard with 2 Abductors attacking at the same time.

I'm starting to really hate the controls too and I have a feeling it wouldn't be all that hard if they where better.
It's really annoying that R is only for shooting when you're aiming. I always accidentally throw my thorn when shooting from the hip...
And also that the circle button is used to use items and pick them up. You end up wasting a lot of items when you try to pick stuff up.

I think I should replay some missions for resources to seriously upgrade my weapons.


----------



## Flood (Feb 6, 2015)

Started playing MGS. Only ever played Guns of the Patriots. The overhead view was a little hard to get use to at first. So was "X"  being the cancel button. I just defeated Ninja and man that fight felt like a batman game. It's really tempting to look up Gray Fox and other characters but so far I'm holding on. Luckily I don't remember much from MGS4.


----------



## NAND0 (Feb 6, 2015)

I got to Lavender Town in FireRed. I swear, the rock tunnel takes forever.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 6, 2015)

I resumed Persona 3 the answer after a long time. just finished the Caina block and headed to the next. the difficulty is unforgiving and I'm a little short of healing personas having only one with Diarama and Mediarama but no attacks, also need a Zio based persona.but  ATM a little grinding should suffice.
The mid-boss at floor 9 started fairly easy but lost because reached it with low SP(Koromaru would had burned the ice fucker to death if he had enough SP) and in my subsequent attempts they steamrolled my team because lost my luck(goddamn dodge fire/ice/elec/wind skills).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 6, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Played Halo 2 coop with a friend until the first covenant mission, we took our time and didn't helped that we set the difficulty in Heroic, so we ended up death a lot(and for fun too, there is hardly a penalty if you kill your partner, you even appear with guns full of bullets).


Whenever my brother and I played as kids, we'd eventually get bored (exorbitant when waiting in elevators) and start killing each other, just because. 

Edit: Totally forgot to mention that I was setting up my EZ-Flash IV last week with GBC ROMs via Goomba Color, and used that as an excuse to play _Super Mario Bros. DX_ from start to finish in one sitting. I skipped the 1-2 warp zone so that I could take advantage of the 3-1 infinite 1-up exploit to rack up enough points to unlock boo mode and _Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels_ (by dying and coming back a bunch of times). I did use the 4-2 warp zone to get to 8-1 though, and beat the game. I lost my save data though because of some issue with another GBC game overwriting my save... oops. I think it _Super Mario Land 2_ might've had the same header or something like that. I'll look into it later.

I also beat _Castlevania: Symphony of the Night_ (PSP, via _Dracula X Chronicles_) with 200.6% completion earlier today. This is the third time I've beaten and completed it (twice on PSP, once on PS3), and I only played it for the first time less than a year ago. I also did it in quite less time than my first playthrough... My first playthrough was over 13 hours for completion, and this playthrough was over 9 hours for completion.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 8, 2015)

Got platinum in inFamous Second Son.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 8, 2015)

Completed all 6 different endings in Contra Hard Corps (Thats including the bad and secret ending). Started today and finished today. No cheats or save states all on original hardware. The only path that gave me trouble was the 4th path, but only because I wasn't familiar with it. Not bad I guess, the only thing left is to do the same with all the other characters.

End Pics


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 8, 2015)

Finished Harmoknight that i got on the club nintendo reward, the game is Really hard sometimes, i´m still on the last stage of the bonus World.
still waiting for my coins to get Kid icarus uprising and Dillon´s rolling western 1/2.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 9, 2015)

Just completed Pinbot for the Nes, well I didn't make the tables reset but I did beat the high score, which gives you the end credits. I'll probably go back and try to beat all the different tables. This was on original hardware.

End Pics


Update: New High Score


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 9, 2015)

I beat _Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance_ (PS3) as well as both of the DLC side stories, all on normal difficulty. That game was so fun, and I blazed through it within 5 days of getting it (4 really, since I didn't play one of those days), and an additional day to beat the DLC. Heck, I could return it to GameStop today for a full refund, if I wanted to, since it's still within the 7-day window for used games.  I've already started another playthrough on hard, but I seriously might force myself to put that on hold because I have so many other games I'm juggling right now (most of which I've ignored over the past week in favor of MGR: R).


----------



## NAND0 (Feb 9, 2015)

I cleared team rocket's hideout and got the silph scope on FireRed.

I'm trying to get as far as I can before majora's mask comes out. Cuz once it does, I'll be going ham on that game.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 10, 2015)

Made a full playthrough on Vectorman for the genesis. It actually took a few tries because the game glitched out twice on me. But I did complete it on the normal difficulty.
I also made a video of the glitching.lol

The still frame was Day 15 close to the last battle, were it just crashed. The video was Day 8 half way through the game. After restarting I did end up beating the game.



End Pic


----------



## NAND0 (Feb 11, 2015)

Finished up the intro on Majora's Mask 3D. Now that the slow part of the game is out of the way, I'll be able to enjoy the game


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 11, 2015)

Finally beat the Code 8 exam on Freedom Wars



Spoiler



Took me a while beating Red Rage and Abel. I've been collecting materials and upgrading my weapons for that fight for 2 days.
Then I was relieved I finally won after 2 more tries and then it turns out there's another fight immediately after 
(and of course I died). Those fricking stupid claws!!!
Anyway, eventually I won, but only by exploiting that the claws couldn't reach you when standing in the entrance.


 
Pretty weird that they show the credits after this. Seems to suggest the story is finished...
Well I guess I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 16, 2015)

Completed a playthrough of Sonic 3d Blast on the genesis getting the good ending with all 7 chaos emeralds. This is my first time playing through this game. I've played it in the past but never completed it until now.

End Pics


----------



## Arras (Feb 16, 2015)

I finally got a bigger Vita memory card and downloaded some of the bigger games that wouldn't fit on my old one a while back. Today I decided to try out Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend. Note that I normally never play traditional fighting games and I'm also kinda bad at them. I'm really enjoying this so far though. Completed Arcade Mode with Noel, although the 10th guy took me like an hour to beat.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 18, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I beat _The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask_ (Wii VC) with all the masks again, on Wednesday. I did it in preparation of the remake, but financial issues are going to keep me from getting it for at least a month or two. Just as well, though. This'll give some time for my latest replay of the original to sink in, so I won't be fatigued by playing the game a second time immediately after (when I started this playthrough, I had no idea that "Spring 2015" meant "February 13th, 2015" instead of typical Nintendo "May 31st, 2015").


Vipera said:


> Anyway, 3/5. Only 3 PS1 games left to play (Tail Concerto, Digimon World 2003 and The Legend of Dragoon). According to HLTB, it will take me two months or something, ugh.


I know this is probably a dumb question, but do you mean 3 PS1 games out of all of them, or just 3 left of the ones you're interested in?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 18, 2015)

I beat the fourth dungeon in Majora's Mask 3DS today. All four main dungeons were pretty tricky at first, but now I feel like they would be too easy playing back through and knowing all the little things that would normally trip somebody up. Besides that, I have the majority of the masks and pretty much just have to do the Kafei and Anju sidequest chain to get the last few that I'm missing. I also have most of the heart pieces and only need to find the last 12 to be at a full 20 hearts (though I'm only certain of where four of them are at the moment).


----------



## Ace_Axel (Feb 18, 2015)

Rocked some more Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. Finished all of it's missions so far and ready to leave the first town, grinded for materials and did a few Kecha Wacha runs to complete it's armor. Solo.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 18, 2015)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/zlCfzTBOWIIwi9Qqj6 100% Majora's Mask, very happy since I can now move on to Monster Hunter, can not wait!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 18, 2015)

5th time passing into Legend on RDR


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 19, 2015)

I finally beat Majora's Mask 3DS. I collected every mask, every heart piece, and completed every side quest. I used the Fierce Deity mask in the final battle, and wow is that mask super duper OP. I trashed every phase of that boss fight in less than 20 seconds each.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 19, 2015)

Yesterday I beat _Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance_ (PS3) on hard difficulty. Good grief, I love this game (I've already beaten it twice, even though I got it less than a month ago!). I did noticeably better in this playthrough than on my normal playthrough. It's always nice to see that you're improving as a player! 

I also beat _Halo 4_ (360) on heroic difficulty, solo, yesterday. This is my first time beating the game solo, ever, even though I've already beaten it twice before on co-op (once on normal, once on heroic).

Finally, my "now playing" list consists only of games I haven't beaten yet, so I can focus on them entirely. I'm going to avoid starting over games I've already beaten until I at least beat these.

Edit: Last night I finally got my favorite character in _Destiny_ (PS3) up to level 30 (my first time for any character, in fact).

And today I beat _Gravity Rush_ (Vita), including all the DLC and all the challenges. Super fun game, and I really can't wait for the sequel. I hope it actually comes to Vita.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 22, 2015)

Played through Raptor: call of shadows. An old bullet hell shooter, but damn fun. And I totally forgot I once bought it on GoG. 


What's even stranger: it's been about 20 years since I played it, but I easily remembered the exploit for quick money (start the sixth mission, abort it as soon as you pick up the weapon early in the level, sell that weapon, repeat a few dozen times, buy the most expensive weapons/equipment).


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 22, 2015)

Been farming on Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate most of the day. Killed a Gypceros while hunting for Lightcrystals to upgrade my ice katana and I finished it off with a backhand slash from my charge blade. Thing is, I was a little too close so it looked like it was my hand that dealt the final blow instead of the sword. So basically I just bitch-slapped a giant poisonous turkey to death. I'm counting that as an achievement.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 23, 2015)

since I was in vacation I started playing Tales of Vesperia and just finished it 1 day before my vacations ended.
It took me 13 days to beat, 71:25 hours said my save and never left the game idle so the counter really reflect my playing time, at level 64-65.
What a great game, one of the best Tales of games that I've played. Yuri is best protagonist, he doesn't care if he dirt his hands, he just do the right thing.
I like Rita personality and the fact that she has the same voice actress that voiced Yukari from Persona 3 and Etna from Disgaea, it fits the tsundere of the character.
now time to spoil my thoughts about the final boss


Spoiler



I actually though Zaude was the final dungeon and Alexei the final boss and had a fairly difficult fight with him. but then the adephagos appeared and then I realized how wrong I was.
once I got through the last dungeon the regular monsters that lurked there where kicking my ass if I wasn't careful, then I took control of Rita to try the new spells she had learned since last time I controlled her and completely destroyed everything on sight, using the skill light magic and equipping the mystic symbol to reduce casting time really paid off, spamming thunder blade in 3 seconds nobody could stand still and even meteor storm casted lightning fast.
that being said Duke wasn't that hard as I spammed all of my high class spells like there was no tomorrow and occasionally switched to Yuri to fight it like a man, whenever Duke used his mystic arte I switched to Estelle and activated overlimit to spam nightingale and resurrection and switched back to Rita to continue the massacre until he fell defeated. my party was Rita, Estelle, Yuri and Raven


and after finishing with that I'm entering again on a period of no RPG and I'm gonna play Infamous 2 to continue Cole's story. and of course I got a copy of Majora's Mask, so I'm gonna be busy there too.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 23, 2015)

Accomplished another no death on Gaiares for the genesis.


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 24, 2015)

Finished main story with all classes on Dragon's Crown.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 24, 2015)

Working out my Pokemon team for two upcoming tournaments


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 25, 2015)

I beat _Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow_ (DS) today, and with the good ending. When I get some extra money, I'll buy _Order of Ecclesia_, completing my journey through the GBA and DS entries in the series. In the meantime, I might finish off _Curse of Darkness_, which I stopped playing a long while back.


----------



## NAND0 (Feb 25, 2015)

Got to Snowhead Temple in Majora's Mask. Slow progress


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 25, 2015)

Been fiddling with my tablet by adding games including squadron (great shooter for android) which is really fun


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

NAND0 said:


> Got to Snowhead Temple in Majora's Mask. Slow progress


 
I just finished that temple, those fairies are guide dang it. also forged the gilded sword.

Now to Romani ranch, tedious part but must protect the loli.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just finshed Ninja gaiden 2. on MASTER NINJA.

The most unforgiving, brutal game I have ever played.
Took me many many years of giving up and retaking it lol.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 28, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> those fairies are guide dang it.





Spoiler: MM optional item spoiler



Did you end up getting the Great Fairy Mask, by saving the Clock Town Great Fairy a second time (I think you have to be human)? That makes all the stray fairies pretty easy, or at least manageable, because the mask's hair sparkles whenever there are any in your current room. It also attracts them to you once they've been freed.





Sakitoshi said:


> Now to Romani ranch, tedious part but must protect the loli.


One of my favorite characters, and one of my favorite side quests! ^.^

Anyway, I've been totally on fire, lately (really, that's what my Backloggery says!). Since my last post on Tuesday, I've beaten the following:

_Batman: Arkham Asylum- Game of the Year Edition_ (PS3)- This was a super fun game. It's a shame that we don't see any modern 3D metroidvanias done right. The only ones I know of off the top of my head are this one and the _Metroid Prime_ trilogy (and the latter one is starting to get old enough that "modern" is a stretch). I've had _Arkham City_ sitting on my account as a PS+ freebie for a few months now, so I already started that.
_DmC: Devil May Cry_ (PS3)- After beating _Bayonetta_ a second time, _Bayonetta 2_, and _Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance_ twice, my Platinum Games spectacle fighter itch STILL isn't quenched! I wanted to pick up the _Devil May Cry_ HD collection as the next logical step and play the original series first, but I'm too broke for anything at the moment, and I already had the reboot sitting on my account as a PS+ freebie from when I first signed up over a year ago, so I decided to try it out. It was fun, but ultimately slow, clunky, and overall underwhelming compared to the other spectacle fighters I played. I liked it enough to want to play the original series though, and I'd certainly be interested in playing a potential sequel to this reboot.
_Vanquish_ (PS3)- This was quite a fun, innovative single-player shooter, and despite not being a genre that Platinum normally makes games in, it still shines with their trademark style and substance. The voice acting and story leave something to be desired, but overall it's still a great game. I beat it on hard mode.
Just by coincidence, all three of these are games that I started playing with my at-the-time girlfriend sometime early last year, but never finished. It feels really great to pick up and finish so many games after all this time. I've already beaten 9 games this year, and 6 of them were games I haven't beaten before!  I know that's probably not a lot for some of you, but for me, that's a big deal.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 28, 2015)

Used the plugins for Skyrim Flora Overhaul and Tamriel Reloaded Grasses, Field Grass Edition at the same time without issue. That way I could have the nice tree models from SFO and the more varied grass from TR. May not seem like a huge deal to many, but it made Skyrim look so much better for me.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Played Monster Hunter, killed a monster. All in all, I would say it's a good run.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 1, 2015)

Completed Dark Souls at soul level 1.


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 2, 2015)

Was hunting a purple Gypseros in Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate when a Savage Deviljo showed up. Ran away from it and managed to live. Then got to HR5 after completing the Pink Rathian quest.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 2, 2015)

Finally got the "Hurry Up!" feat in _Shovel Knight_ (3DS) today, after three attempts. It requires you to beat the game within 90 minutes, and I beat it in 85. I also got the feat "True Shovelry" (beat the game without any special items) in the same run, and used a backed up, earlier version of the same save file to get the feat "penny pincher" (beat the game without spending any money).

In all, i played about 6 hours of that game today. Now I only have three feats left, and I can get them all in one run (one of them involves beating the game without dying, and two others are related). Then I'll have 100%'d the game, which makes me sad.  But there's still new free content on the way, and i haven't even touched the cheat codes yet!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 2, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Spoiler: MM optional item spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Did you end up getting the Great Fairy Mask, by saving the Clock Town Great Fairy a second time (I think you have to be human)? That makes all the stray fairies pretty easy, or at least manageable, because the mask's hair sparkles whenever there are any in your current room. It also attracts them to you once they've been freed.


Of course I did, isn't optional if you want to find them all(like the one in the pillar at the beginning of snowfall temple, you need to burst the bubble and attract it to you with said item).


xwatchmanx said:


> Sakitoshi said:
> 
> 
> > Now to Romani ranch, tedious part but must protect the loli.
> ...


I love Romani(Sakitoshi rule n°1: if is a loli, instantly love it) but I hate those aliens, hopefully the quest is easier if you use the inverted song of time and don't last as long as in the N64 because the slow time isn't as slow as before.

Anyway.... got zora mask, finished "metal gear: gerudo pirate edition", got the hookshot and all the eggs, oohh and got the 4rt bottle in the process. saved at the beginning of great bay temple, but I have less than 6 hours left, so I'll need to rewind the time or speedrun the temple.

Played with some abysmally bad players on Smash U online and played some team smash online with a friend, there was a team of Mario and Jigglypuff that was quite good, I mimicked Jigglypuff and landed some interesting rests. also there was a team of 2 Sonics than spammed side B like there was no tomorrow, so we selected King Rererekt and Ike in the next matches against them for ultimate wreckage.

I forgot to share my NNID before, so I'll put it on my sig.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 3, 2015)

I put another 6 hours into _Shovel Knight_ (3DS) today, banging out a playthrough to get the feats for not dying, not falling into pits, and destroying every checkpoint. This also means I've finally 100%d the game!  It's a bittersweet feeling. This is easily my GotY 2014 (either that or _Bayonetta 2_, I can't decide), and I put nearly 40 hours into the 3DS version alone. I can't wait for the free additional content to come out! Maybe if I get another Shovel Knight itch before then, I'll play around with those cheat codes.


----------



## desam57 (Mar 5, 2015)

Pitched a No No in MLB the show with Zach Wheeler


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 5, 2015)

Got Platinum on Dragon's Crown.
Only at the end, when going for the 100 000 damage trophy, I realized how much difference the equipment boosts make.
First did only 65000 damage with a bomb after using a strength potion.
After equipping armor with multiple added damage bonuses it did 220000 damage.
Didn't know the bonuses stacked and thought only the biggest boost counted.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 7, 2015)

I beat another couple games that I started long ago, but never finished until now! 

_Assassin's Creed_ (360)- Very repetitive and formulaic (it was literally the same exact thing nine times, across three different locations with slight variance in the "boss" assassinations), but overall I had a good time. I already have _Assassin's Creed II_ (360), but I'm going to take a little break before moving on to it. I hear it's loads better than AC1, and I already played a bit of it once upon a time, long ago.
_Gears of War: Judgment_ (360)- Beat both the main and "Aftermath" campaigns on hardcore difficulty. This is actually a big deal with me, because earlier this year, I was playing this game in co-op with my (now ex) girlfriend. We had already played through the trilogy, and neither of us had played Judgment, so we had a go. We ended up giving up during the final firefight at the end of Act 3, because we kept dying. Now picking it up myself quite some time later (about 8 months), I got past it with reasonable ease, and breezed through the rest of the game on my own within 24 hours. My opinion of the game is still considerably lower than the original trilogy, but I still had quite a bit of fun.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 7, 2015)

Played through 'The walking dead'. It's so great I'm now depressed.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 7, 2015)

I have finished Digimon World 3. One handed (thx ascii grip). In two days.

I CAN FINALLY GO TO SLEEP NOW


----------



## Arras (Mar 7, 2015)

I beat Symphony of the Night for the first time. The difficulty curve of this game is weird. First it's pretty easy, then when you get to the upside down castle you'll get owned for a bit, then it's easy again. Until you get to the upside down catacombs which is just what even.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 8, 2015)

Arras said:


> I beat Symphony of the Night for the first time. The difficulty curve of this game is weird. First it's pretty easy, then when you get to the upside down castle you'll get owned for a bit, then it's easy again. Until you get to the upside down catacombs which is just what even.


That's one of the flaws of the Metroid style Castlevania games, I think. The RPG leveling system is unnecessary and screws the difficulty curve.


----------



## NAND0 (Mar 8, 2015)

I beat snowhead temple on Majora's Mask. Experienced some gaming rage trying to figure things out but managed to complete it without the help of a guide.

Damn it feels good to be a gangsta lol


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2015)

Also beat snowhead temple. Still hunting down fairies.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Also beat snowhead temple. Still hunting down fairies.


 

Same here, cramming up all the activities I can before the 3-Day Cycle ends. Trying to get the magic bar boost. =D


----------



## OncRN (Mar 8, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I put another 6 hours into _Shovel Knight_ (3DS) today, banging out a playthrough to get the feats for not dying, not falling into pits, and destroying every checkpoint. This also means I've finally 100%d the game!  It's a bittersweet feeling. This is easily my GotY 2014 (either that or _Bayonetta 2_, I can't decide), and I put nearly 40 hours into the 3DS version alone. I can't wait for the free additional content to come out! Maybe if I get another Shovel Knight itch before then, I'll play around with those cheat codes.


 

Congrats- Shovel Knight is absolutely one of the best games out there- has tremendous replayability in my book.  Love the retro style, and everything they did with the game was great.  I'll probably never get all the feats like you have, but I'll still play it just because it's fun.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Mar 8, 2015)

Dropped my RWS almost 4 points on ESEA  in a single day!

If you don't know what this means, just know you need to suck really bad to do it, like suck on bricks bad.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 8, 2015)

Got through Tsukiji Hongwanji on Shin Megami Tensei IV, 4TH cycle
I´m doing a solo Playthrough, getting my skills through the Demons on the stock.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 8, 2015)

OncRN said:


> Congrats- Shovel Knight is absolutely one of the best games out there- has tremendous replayability in my book. Love the retro style, and everything they did with the game was great. I'll probably never get all the feats like you have, but I'll still play it just because it's fun.


 
Getting all the feats actually isn't particularly tough, except for the "Hurry Up!" feat (beat the game in 90 minutes). Pretty much all the others just require patience and, if you're like me, a willingness to quit the level and restart every time you die during the "Impossible" feat (beat the game without dying). 

And those last three feats I got really just all tie into the "Impossible" feat. Of course the "Perfect Platformer" feat (don't die by falling into pits) is basically grandfathered into "Impossible," and you might as well get "Checkpointless" (destroy every checkpoint possible in the game) while you're at it, since you'll never be able to use checkpoints if you're going for "Impossible."

Anyway, a LONG while back I was playing my at-the-time girlfriend's copy of _Kirby: Canvas Curse_ (DS), and got to the ice stage in Level 7 before giving up, because I just couldn't beat it. Anyway, yesterday I bought the game for myself at GameStop, and there was already save data on there up through the first stage of level 6. Instead of starting over, I just decided to continue that save file since it was pretty close to where I left off. Today I got up to that same wretched ice stage in level 7 and, after only a couple tries, I beat it! Pretty proud of myself, right now.  Now I just need to actually beat the game!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 9, 2015)

Pirated tried Dragon Ball Xenoverse on X360 and I liked it, so I bought it for PS4, ooohhh has been a long time since the last time I even played a DB game, never caught the PS2 ones and didn't liked the other ones I tried that I was thinking suffered from the curse of "good anime, bad games" but looks like isn't the case.
Anyway..... I made a female (loli) majin, I just couldn't resist. just finished Frieza's saga and started Cell's.

Also my cousin handed over my midnight purple ON3DS(AKA: Old Nintendo 3DS) after a year and a half I lended it to her, and now that I see a regular 3DS again I can't believe the sharpness and detail of the smaller screen, this reaffirm my verdict of waiting for the NN3DS(dammit NOA ). I'll use it when I could just for dat sharp screen .


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well my plan for the day now that I'm done with work was to get back to Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, but my daughter has shanghai'd my 3DS XL so she can watch more of the Pokemon episodes on the Anime Channel app. So I'm working my way through recently acquired (for 20p boxed mint, no less) PS1 classic Ace Combat 3 Electrosphere. At least until she finishes watching her damn cartoons, goes for her nap and I can retrieve my 3DS and get back to brutally murdering innocent creatures. To be fair Rathian was only trying to protect her nest. I really had no legitimate reason to smack her in the face with a hammer.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 9, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Pirated tried Dragon Ball Xenoverse on X360 and I liked it, so I bought it for PS4, ooohhh has been a long time since the last time I even played a DB game, never caught the PS2 ones and didn't liked the other ones I tried that I was thinking suffered from the curse of "good anime, bad games" but looks like isn't the case.
> Anyway..... I made a female (loli) majin, I just couldn't resist. just finished Frieza's saga and started Cell's.
> 
> Also my cousin handed over my midnight purple ON3DS(AKA: Old Nintendo 3DS) after a year and a half I lended it to her, and now that I see a regular 3DS again I can't believe the sharpness and detail of the smaller screen, this reaffirm my verdict of waiting for the NN3DS(dammit NOA ). I'll use it when I could just for dat sharp screen .


 

Maybe you could "try" Dragon Ball Z Supersonic Warriors 2 on the DS, the game was quite fun.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 9, 2015)

Been playing in a Pokemon tourney (damn you fairy types)


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 9, 2015)

succesfully hosted a Mount and Blade napoleonic wars server with random people on it scooore


----------



## andzalot55 (Mar 9, 2015)

Successfully hacked my pokemon in ORAS and im at school.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 9, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Maybe you could "try" Dragon Ball Z Supersonic Warriors 2 on the DS, the game was quite fun.


 
I'll do once I got some time, damn I hate being so busy.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 10, 2015)

I finally beat _Kirby: Canvas Curse_ (DS) yesterday. Normally I'd start up another game to replace it, but I'm already spreading myself too thin with how many games I'm playing. I might need to clip some of them and focus on fewer for now, since I'm playing like 7 at once.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I finally beat _Kirby: Canvas Curse_ (DS) yesterday. Normally I'd start up another game to replace it, but I'm already spreading myself too thin with how many games I'm playing. I might need to clip some of them and focus on fewer for now, since I'm playing like 7 at once.


 
I alternate between 1 RPG and 2 other genre games or 3 other genre games at the same time, mostly action adventure, platformer or other ~10 hours games while completing the +60 hours RPG, with of course some other more passenger games like Smash Brothers and such in between.
Right now I'm on the RPG-less phase. once I finish Infamous 2(that I haven't touched since last Monday, I blame you DBX) maybe I'll use the RPG slot with another Tales of game.

Yesterday tested Borderlands 2 online with my change from HDD to SSD and double memory RAM(and dual channel), the performance was notoriously better from last time I played, now the game moves as well as when my laptop was new(and with Win 7, I have 10 installed), I should consider start playing my Steam backlog(which is big enough to start worrying), but my console backlog is worse.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 11, 2015)

Just finished Majora's Mask  With all of the fairies collected and all masks for tyhe first time and i feel acompleshed


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 11, 2015)

ars25 said:


> Just finished Majora's Mask  With all of the fairies collected and all masks for tyhe first time and i feel acompleshed


Original or 3DS?


----------



## ars25 (Mar 11, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Original or 3DS?


3ds i am thinking of doing the original but the only ways i can play it now is through emulator and i feel to tempted to cheat with emulators. also have the wii as a option but i can cheat too so welp theres the delema


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 11, 2015)

ars25 said:


> 3ds i am thinking of doing the original but the only ways i can play it now is through emulator and i feel to tempted to cheat with emulators. also have the wii as a option but i can cheat too so welp theres the delema


How could you cheat on the Wii version? The Wii VC version doesn't have save states. None of the N64 games on Wii VC do, to my knowledge.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 11, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> How could you cheat on the Wii version? The Wii VC version doesn't have save states.


 
cheating as in Cheat codes


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 11, 2015)

ars25 said:


> cheating as in Cheat codes


Oh. I didn't know there were cheat codes for virtual console games. I'll have to check that out sometime.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 11, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Oh. I didn't know there were cheat codes for virtual console games. I'll have to check that out sometime.


 
yeah through USB loaders like wiiflow and USB loader GX or Gekocodes


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2015)

ars25 said:


> yeah through USB loaders like wiiflow and USB loader GX or Gekocodes


Solution, play on an N64 (unless you have an N64 Action Replay/GameShark)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 11, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Solution, play on an N64 (unless you have an N64 Action Replay/GameShark)


Let's be honest: One can cheat on anything, if one tries hard enough.  One just needs to buck up and resist if they don't want to.


----------



## alphaomegacode (Mar 12, 2015)

Found some extra Nintendo registration cards that I turned into coins.  Score!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 14, 2015)

Finally got my capture card up and running, decided my first capture would be a No Death Run on Gaiares (genesis), I believe this makes the third no death run on this game. No Cheats or Hacks on a original Model 1 Genesis through RGB. it looks really good on the best quality. also due to interlacing my shield and afew other artifacts are invisble half the time. thanks to youtube


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 14, 2015)

I got bored and did a colour pencil sketch of a chocobo on New Art Academy 3DS. It's truly woeful as I can't draw worth a toss, but it's not bad by my standards for something done freehand with no guide image on a badly calibrated 3DS XL touch screen in a game I paid less than a fiver for. By a man with no measurable talent.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

I have been playing solo on Final Fantasy Chrystal Chronicles and made it to year 3.
Playing this game solo is YOLO


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 15, 2015)

I beat _Hyrule Warriors_ (Wii U) today, on hard mode. I had this game preordered and picked it up at launch. I didn't expect much from it, and was rather unimpressed and frustrated, so I gave up after two levels. But recently I went back to give it another shot, and I was absolutely hooked. Something finally clicked, and I figured out how the game worked, and had an absolute blast. The gameplay is fun once you learn it, and the way they peppered the fanservice and brought all the various Zelda games together was really creative, and I haven't even touched the additional modes, yet (challenge mode, etc). I'll go back to it sometime to check those out, as well as the DLC.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 16, 2015)

Smashed the record for finishing Flame Over.







Might not seem like much but 3 of those top 6 are developers of the game


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

Finished inFamous 2, oooohhhh god what a great game. surpassed the first one and got only better from there. only one thing, cluster grenades are OP and obliterate big enemies in seconds, the last boss isn't much of an exception.

Now with one game less in my to-do list I'll target to finish Majora's Mask to make some more time for the coming of Final Fantasy Type-0 HD and Bloodborne.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 17, 2015)

Played through valiant hearts. I know it's supposed to be serious 'n stuff (despite it looking cartoony), but I really couldn't get into it. I kept thinking I was busy playing a campy version of the great war (for example: I started keeping track how often I used the dog to smuggle papers and keys directly from under the nose of the guards).


----------



## Vipera (Mar 18, 2015)

I beat Half-Life: Decay.

Meeeh.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Installed Skyrim only for modding purposes, I like modding stuff and the hilarity this kind of thing deliver.
Now the kind of mod I installed are a little..... adult themed to put it lightly.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 18, 2015)

Today i burned my right hand while playing Cooking Mama in real life.
She wasn't happy :/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 19, 2015)

A couple days back, I finally finished off my hero mode playthrough of _The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds_ (3DS). I gave up a few months back because I got distracted with other games, but decided to finally finish off the last boss. I was going to do a 100% blind run like my normal mode playthrough, but it's been so long that I don't remember which heart pieces I didn't collect, etc, so I didn't bother. I'll go back and do that another time.

I also powered through _Adventure Time: Hey Ice King! Why'd You Steal Our Garbage?!!_ (3DS), another game I had abandoned long ago. I wasn't very far in, but it turned out to be a very short game, and I beat it with maybe 5 hours of playtime, total. It was quite a fun, short little adventure. I hear that _Explore the Dungeon Because I Don't Know!_ is awful, so I'm going to skip that and eventually pick up _Secret of the Nameless Kingdom_, which I hear is as good as _Ice King_ or better.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 22, 2015)

I finished Half-Life 2.

As I already said on IRC, it really is a great game. Just because the fanbase is crap doesn't mean the game is overrated. It isn't. And it isn't the "best PC game ever" either because that title makes no sense, but it still hits the Olympus of gaming sky high.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 23, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I finished Half-Life 2.
> 
> As I already said on IRC, it really is a great game. Just because the fanbase is crap doesn't mean the game is overrated. It isn't. And it isn't the "best PC game ever" either because that title makes no sense, but it still hits the Olympus of gaming sky high.


I dunno. I beat the game not so long ago for the first time, and I found the game fun, but at the same time I couldn't shake the feeling that it was missing something the whole time I was playing. It felt like a game I was playing and pushing through because people insisted it was omg so amazing liek i dont even no.


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 23, 2015)

Got to Sanctuary in Borderlands 2 (PSVita).
Still think it's pretty incredible the Vita can do this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 23, 2015)

I beat _Enslaved: Odyssey to the West_ (360) today, another game I got a _long_ while back and never got around to really playing through. I thoroughly enjoyed every minute, and seriously think it may possibly be the most criminally underrated and forgotten game I've ever played. My sole gripe is the lack of a camera center button: It's not a big deal, but it would've definitely been helpful at certain points. clicking the left analog stick does nothing in the game, so I really don't understand why they didn't map a camera center button to there.


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 23, 2015)

Got to G rank in mh4u


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh, I also forgot to mention that I beat Vault of Glass level 30 in _Destiny_ (PS3) for the first time, yesterday. Well, sort of. A couple months back, I got together with a full fireteam and got to the final boss, but had to quit for the night before we beat it. Last night we decided again and try it on level 30 (since my character was finally high enough leveled to do it), and someone just so happened to have a checkpoint at the final boss.

So I guess the more "honest" description is that I beat VoG for the first time (all the way through), with the final part being on level 30.  Maybe my friend and I will finally pick up the DLC soon.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just Reached Blasted Camp ichigaya on Shin Megami Tensei IV, doing a Chaos-route playthrough.
my team members , as always, are only for support, Succubus and Hel using Makarakarn/Tetrakarn and Dormarth casting Luster candy, while I spam Concentrated Megidolaons.
had the luck of mutating Zio into Concentrate at LV 8, and getting Luster candy and Megidolaon from the compedium.
I think I´ll get Antichthon from Shiva and send it to a lower leveled demon to get it earlier, Debillitate from Alice seems tempting too.....


----------



## aofelix (Mar 24, 2015)

Beat Capra Demon, Havel and the Gaping Dragon in Dark souls. Halfway through Blighttown and surprisingly not getting my ass handed to me. I must have died against Havel about 30-40 times but he's really taught me the art of back stabbing and hence blight town hasn't been as bad as first thought.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 24, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I dunno. I beat the game not so long ago for the first time, and I found the game fun, but at the same time I couldn't shake the feeling that it was missing something the whole time I was playing. It felt like a game I was playing and pushing through because people insisted it was omg so amazing liek i dont even no.


That's the problem I get with overhyped stuff, ESPECIALLY with movies. It's rare for me to enjoy any classic :/

Anyway, I beat HL2ep2. I now understand a few things:

- Most of the people who beg for HL3 probably never played a game
- I will hear those drumsteps in my sleep tonight
- Fuck Valve for that ending

Without revealing much, it is a good game, even if it got a little buggy during the last chapters (like Alyx getting stuck in rocks) and the first one with the bug mines was way too gross. But seriously, fuck that ending. That part of the ending made no sense whatsoever and changed NOTHING, except making us feel terrible when the credits rolled.
I hope they make a one-hour long Episode 3 where Gaben himself shows up and explains everything left unresolved, so people will shut the fuck up. I thought it was going to be the greatest cliffhanger that would have left me VERY pissed off for no sequel, but no. The ending has no cliffhanger, it just sucks.

4/5


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 24, 2015)

Beat the Great Bay Temple in Majora's Mask 3D with all the fairies for the defence upgrade.
Beat all the stages on Super Hang On, Space Harrier and Outrun 3D Classics.
Finally found a use for the millions of 3DS play coins I amass every day while out and about in unlocking extra missions in Sonic Generations.
Graduated from the Pokemon Art Academy, even though my last painting was total garbage because I couldn't be bothered to paint Pikachu yet again and was playing that last level on the toilet.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> even though my last painting was total garbage because I couldn't be bothered to paint Pikachu yet again and was playing that last level on the toilet.


 
you may as well say that the painting was shit..... OK bad joke.

Surpassed the progress of my previous failed playthrough of Majora's Mask N64 in Majora's Mask 3D. Beat the Ikana ancient castle and saved inside the stone tower temple.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 25, 2015)

I beat _Castlevania: Curse of Darkness_ (Xbox) just now, yet another game I started a while back and didn't get to finishing. I have some issues with the game (especially regarding long, endless, samey corridors you just run through for far too long), but it kind of grew on me, and rather enjoyed it by the end. I'll probably take a little break from Castlevania before playing _Lament of Innocence_ and the _Lords of Shadow_ series, and fitting _Order Of Ecclesia_ somewhere in between or after.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 25, 2015)

Finished far cry 3 blood dragon, probably around 100%. Not a long game, but certainly a fun one.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Finished far cry 3 blood dragon, probably around 100%. Not a long game, but certainly a fun one.


Well, it's technically just standalone DLC, so I'd say the length is right for it. Blood Dragon is some stupidly well done DLC though. I was surprised when I first booted it up, but it took all of about 45 seconds for me to latch onto it.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 27, 2015)

I beat Yoshi's Island.

I want to give 5 stars to that game so badly, but I can't. FUCK YOU BABY MARIO


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 27, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Well, it's technically just standalone DLC, so I'd say the length is right for it. Blood Dragon is some stupidly well done DLC though. I was surprised when I first booted it up, but it took all of about 45 seconds for me to latch onto it.


 
I thought about mentioning this, but since it has "far cry 3" in the title, it goes without saying. And since you neither need the former game nor is the story in any way related, it doesn't matter if you've played said first game.


----------



## zeello (Mar 27, 2015)

I got both PSN trophies for Butter's Very Own Pinball Table. (Zen Pinball 2)

Also I made up my own PSN Trophies for Mega Man X4 since it doesn't have any. I thought of one that is really sick. Beat the entire game as X without ever using the X-Buster except during the intro stage and 1 stage after that. Also, you can't revisit stages. This is the single most interesting trophy I've came up with. And yes it's actually possible to complete the game this way, I made sure of it.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been playing Bloodborne and wow, is like Demon's Souls all over again. I need to emphasize that I didn't liked most changes on Dark Souls, Demon's Souls has a better single player experience.
Bloodborne tooks all the good things of Demon's Souls and gave it a spin.

I made a female hunter and started with the threaded cane and blunderbuss. I regret a little not getting the pistol for longer range, but when big enemies appear a shot to the face with the blunderbuss stop them in their tracks. but I still don't know how I did the single visceral attack I made, but I'm sure is the timing what is failing me.

Also completed the Stone Tower Temple in Majora's Mask 3D, surprisingly I didn't needed a map for the stray fairies and the reward was worth it.
Now I'll try to get all the masks, so far I have 4 masks left to hunt, I know one is the Fierce Deity mask and that is given to you once you have all the others. I'm wondering about the other 3 though.


----------



## c4p0 (Mar 27, 2015)

Defeated the Cleric Beast in Bloodborne!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 27, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I've been playing Bloodborne and wow, is like Demon's Souls all over again. I need to emphasize that I didn't liked most changes on Dark Souls, Demon's Souls has a better single player experience.
> Bloodborne tooks all the good things of Demon's Souls and gave it a spin.


 
As someone who's only played a little bit of Dark Souls and none of Demon's Souls, would you care to elaborate? What changes are there that you didn't like? I'm aware that Demon's Souls is divided into levels whereas Dark Souls is open world, but that's where my knowledge ends.

Anyway, I beat _Guacamelee_ (Vita) today. I didn't dislike the game, and found it unique and interesting, especially its combat, but I was incredibly underwhelmed compared to the praise I've heard the game get. I'm not saying it's a bad or unworthy game. I'm glad I played it (Metroidvania is my favorite genre), but it just didn't resonate with me, I guess. I also only got the "bad" ending, and really don't care enough to go back and do the things to get the "good" ending. Maybe some other time, though.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> As someone who's only played a little bit of Dark Souls and none of Demon's Souls, would you care to elaborate? What changes are there that you didn't like? I'm aware that Demon's Souls is divided into levels whereas Dark Souls is open world, but that's where my knowledge ends.


 
I haven't played a lot of Dark Souls either, but I've seen and learned enough from a close friend to know.

As you say, Demon's uses a lobby(The Nexus) that connects the 5 worlds of the game through Archstones, said Archstones allow you to be teleported to the beginning or any of the checkpoints you have unlocked, you can store/buy/sell items and forge/repair weapons there, is also a neutral area where nothing will kill you(you can initiate fights with NPCs if you like but isn't such a great idea. is also a way to kill yourself). Dark is open world and you can teleport from bonfire to bonfire but there isn't a convenient place to buy and forge and there are no truly safe place to idle, you could get invaded anywhere.

Demon's used a mana meter for magic and there are items or gear to recharge it or increase it, while in Dark magic is like an item with limited uses, you need to rest in a bonfire to recharge it. In Bloodborne there is no magic, but I have no problem with that, all the battle system was revamped and besides, there are guns and gadgets that replaces it.

In Demon's you need to collect healing items to restore HP and can have a good quantity of them, in Dark you have the Estus flask with so many uses, if you run out you are fucked, you can also use humanity to recover all of your health but those are precious items. In Bloodborne pretty much like in Demon's you collect items for healing and can store them, but like Dark you can carry a limited amount with you.

Basically that, can sound like little nitpicks but the magic system of Dark was a real deal breaker for me.


----------



## emigre (Mar 27, 2015)

I played Bloodborne and proceeded to get my arse handed to me.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Beat the 4 kings in Dark Souls ng+ and i'm soul level 1.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 28, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> ...



So to make a long story short, Demon's forces you to rely on exploration to find consumables, but Dark uses an item management type of system that fucks you over when you run out, relying on save points to replenish. Did I get that right?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> So to make a long story short, Demon's forces you to rely on exploration to find consumables, but Dark uses an item management type of system that fucks you over when you run out, relying on save points to replenish. Did I get that right?


 
Basically yes, one thing I failed to point out is that in Demon's and Blood you can also buy healing items, the smaller heal item in Demon's is always available, for the better heals you'll need to "rescue" certain NPC and he isn't always around and has limited amounts, in Blood the only heal item known ATM is always available. So you aren't forced to "git gud" to survive a little longer(you'll still need to be good enough to get money though).


----------



## Sychophantom (Mar 28, 2015)

Spent 5 minutes pooping in South Park: The Stick of Truth. No reason, I just thought it was funny.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 28, 2015)

Sychophantom said:


> Spent 5 minutes pooping in South Park: The Stick of Truth. No reason, I just thought it was funny.


I do that in real life because it's funny. Some people do it because they think it's a basic human function or something, and I don't get that.


----------



## Sychophantom (Mar 28, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I do that in real life because it's funny. Some people do it because they think it's a basic human function or something, and I don't get that.


I've spent 2 hours on the pot once or twice. One time, it was due to Taco Bell. Another, Pokemon.

Heated toilet seats are awesome.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2015)

Played through a testrun of a translation I did on final fantasy nes.
So far so good.

Bad luck with Crystalis though, I messed up a pointer and crashed the game early. lol


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 29, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Basically yes, one thing I failed to point out is that in Demon's and Blood you can also buy healing items, the smaller heal item in Demon's is always available, for the better heals you'll need to "rescue" certain NPC and he isn't always around and has limited amounts, in Blood the only heal item known ATM is always available. So you aren't forced to "git gud" to survive a little longer(you'll still need to be good enough to get money though).


You can farm Humanity in Dark Souls from an enemy that you can find fairly early on and isn't at all strong. It isn't especially cheap if you choose to buy it from one of few merchants that carry a limited quantity, but it's good in a pinch if you don't absolutely need it to remove hollow status or to kindle a bonfire. As well, the Estus Flask is actually pretty okay. You can easily get 10 uses on it from the get go by kindling bonfires (you find more than enough humanity), and you can upgrade that capacity and the strength of the flask itself throughout the game. Honestly, I get screwed over less by my limited use Estus Flask and more by the length of the drinking animation. Against a quick boss or an enemy just waiting for you to heal, it is just as deadly to try to heal as it is to simply try to survive out the fight on whatever remaining HP you have. In Dark Souls 2, they introduce Life Gems. Not super convenient and a touch spendy early on, but much like Humanity, they work in a pinch, although with gradual restoration rather than up front total healing. Basically, both Dark Souls games have a means by which you can heal outside of use of the flask that aren't obscenely difficult to get.

Other then that, on the note of invasion, you can simply stay in hollow form if you don't want to be invaded. Granted, you need to be in human form for certain benefits sometimes, but otherwise staying hollow doesn't have major repercussions. Even then, you're boned nine times out of ten if you get invaded these days anyways. Most of the invaders you'll come across are cheaters breaching worlds that are far below their level (or at the least far below their total stat range, whether or not their level accurately reflects this is a mystery), basically killing newer characters that have no way to truly defend against such overwhelmingly powerful opponents. Regardless, I've spent a fair bit of time safely idling as a hollow, so it's good to go. In Dark Souls 2, they make it so you can use a Human Effigy at a bonfire in order to prevent invading for awhile. Of course, Dark Souls 2 also punishes you for staying a hollow and dying too much in the form of cutting your total HP available until you revive to human (also using a Human Effigy, but sans bonfire). There are balancing tweaks to make it so the punishment works though, so there's that.

And a small thing: you can't fast travel between bonfires in Dark Souls 1 which is a major pain in the ass, but you learn to deal with it. Well, I guess you can actually get a fast travel item later in the game, but it's long after you get used to running around and utilizing all the shortcuts you've unlocked. In Dark Souls 2, fast traveling between bonfires is just something you can do.

Basically, your knowledge seems to be a mix of Dark Souls and Dark Souls 2, as well as having some holes. I mean, if the magic system is the major deal breaker for you, okay, but do recognize that the vast majority of your other nitpicks have remedies built right into the game.

Also, without spoiling too much, there is some magic in Bloodborne. It's basically the main purpose of the Arcane stat, but you don't really get any magic until fairly late into the game in the form of what I believe are unlimited use items.

Now, on to my achievements:
I've been playing a lot of Dark Souls these past couple of days and I have successfully:
- Killed the Taurus Demon
- Got the Drake Sword
- Beat the Gargoyles and rang the church bell
- Killed the demon thing between the church blacksmith and the forest outside
- Killed the giant butterfly boss (okay, the summoned witch NPC did the bulk of the work)
- Beat the Hydra in the Deep Basin
- Explored and survived the forest beyond the sealed door that required the 20k soul item to progress past, at least to the point of joining the covenant
- Killed Havel at the bottom of the tower in Undead Burg
- Gotten almost to level 30 focusing primarily on strength and defense

My goal for tomorrow is to take down the Capra Demon way at the bottom of Undead Burg, but the fight is just mean so it may take awhile. I don't really have the means to survive in most other places right now though, so I need to be able to reach The Depths, you know, assuming I can survive there.


----------



## emigre (Mar 29, 2015)

I defeated the Cleric Beast in Bloodborne. It feels good man, feels good.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 29, 2015)

Burned what remained of this month's disposable income on the 3DS Eshop. Purchases;

- Super Mario Land 2 Six Golden Coins. Which I've already finished.
- Donkey Kong GB (the one with 100+ levels).
- Donkey Kong Land 2, because while I'd greatly prefer Donkey Kong Country 2, I'll take what I can get.
- Mutant Mudds. 'Cause it was £4 in the sale.
- Kirby's Adventure 3D Classic, because I didn;t have enough money left for the actual 3DS game.
- Only been a couple of days since I grabbed Far Cry 3 so I suppose that counts too. It's also where I'm finding the most 'achievement' lately since finding a silenced sniper rifle has turned it from a mad scramble for cover to a high def game of Duck Hunt.

All of which is frankly preamble until I get paid on Wednesday morning, buy a decent size SD card at last, transfer Shin Megami Tensei IV back from its internment on my laptop, add Rune Factory 4 to the mix and then finally take a break from buying new games and work on actually finishing some of them once in a while.


----------



## aofelix (Mar 29, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> You can farm Humanity in Dark Souls from an enemy that you can find fairly early on and isn't at all strong. It isn't especially cheap if you choose to buy it from one of few merchants that carry a limited quantity, but it's good in a pinch if you don't absolutely need it to remove hollow status or to kindle a bonfire. As well, the Estus Flask is actually pretty okay. You can easily get 10 uses on it from the get go by kindling bonfires (you find more than enough humanity), and you can upgrade that capacity and the strength of the flask itself throughout the game. Honestly, I get screwed over less by my limited use Estus Flask and more by the length of the drinking animation. Against a quick boss or an enemy just waiting for you to heal, it is just as deadly to try to heal as it is to simply try to survive out the fight on whatever remaining HP you have. In Dark Souls 2, they introduce Life Gems. Not super convenient and a touch spendy early on, but much like Humanity, they work in a pinch, although with gradual restoration rather than up front total healing. Basically, both Dark Souls games have a means by which you can heal outside of use of the flask that aren't obscenely difficult to get.
> 
> Other then that, on the note of invasion, you can simply stay in hollow form if you don't want to be invaded. Granted, you need to be in human form for certain benefits sometimes, but otherwise staying hollow doesn't have major repercussions. Even then, you're boned nine times out of ten if you get invaded these days anyways. Most of the invaders you'll come across are cheaters breaching worlds that are far below their level (or at the least far below their total stat range, whether or not their level accurately reflects this is a mystery), basically killing newer characters that have no way to truly defend against such overwhelmingly powerful opponents. Regardless, I've spent a fair bit of time safely idling as a hollow, so it's good to go. In Dark Souls 2, they make it so you can use a Human Effigy at a bonfire in order to prevent invading for awhile. Of course, Dark Souls 2 also punishes you for staying a hollow and dying too much in the form of cutting your total HP available until you revive to human (also using a Human Effigy, but sans bonfire). There are balancing tweaks to make it so the punishment works though, so there's that.
> 
> ...


 


I liked the lack of fast travel in dark souls. It kept me scared.

I remember during my early levels, having to travel from the blacksmith to the first shopkeeper and absolutely shitting it if I got killed on the way with all my souls intact. Warping systems are too easy to abuse IMO.



Please get a good shield for capra demon fight and i'd recommend exploring that forest a lot more.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 29, 2015)

aofelix said:


> I liked the lack of fast travel in dark souls. It kept me scared.
> 
> I remember during my early levels, having to travel from the blacksmith to the first shopkeeper and absolutely shitting it if I got killed on the way with all my souls intact. Warping systems are too easy to abuse IMO.
> 
> Please get a good shield for capra demon fight and i'd recommend exploring that forest a lot more.


Psh, I cheaped out on the Capra Demon fight. I just used the fire bomb over the archway trick and killed him without even entering. And I'll definitely be heading back to that forest eventually. When the plant things went from three hits to kill to six simply by going through that doorway, I found myself a little hesitant to keep exploring at my current skill level.

At this point today, I've
- Beaten Capra
- Explored the Depths
- Beat the giant Dragon thing (it was a surprisingly simple fight - the dragon just had some dense defense so it took a few minutes of hacking away at his back legs)
- Explored Blighttown down to the fog door that I fear is a boss since I have yet to find a bonfire since coming into this place


----------



## aofelix (Mar 30, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Psh, I cheaped out on the Capra Demon fight. I just used the fire bomb over the archway trick and killed him without even entering. And I'll definitely be heading back to that forest eventually. When the plant things went from three hits to kill to six simply by going through that doorway, I found myself a little hesitant to keep exploring at my current skill level.
> 
> At this point today, I've
> - Beaten Capra
> ...


 


Did you google/youtube that exploit for capra demon or are you replaying?


I just beat demonic ruins in dark souls and I have to say, it is by far the WORST area in dark souls. You can tell it is REALLY REALLY rushed. It feels almost tacky compared to the rest of the game. From the enemies to the boss fights, everything is so so so so so so so lacking in atmosphere, difficulty, ingenuity... All I have left is the four kings and then I think I'm close to the end unless there is another plot twist.



I'm doing a Dex/Inteligence build and honestly I wish I had gone for a dexterity or strength build instead with faith and pyromancy. I heard magic was meant to get really good and maybe it does but I feel I'm near the end and I'm still going to my weapon before anything else. Velker's Rapier does decent damage and my great scythe with crystal magic weapon can destroy but I can't help but feel I would have gotten a similar to slightly lower damage output WITH way better vitality and endurance to tank hits from bosses with a strength build.


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2015)

Father Gascoigne killed me about six times in Bloodborne.

Gonna call it quits for today and start afresh.


----------



## aofelix (Apr 1, 2015)

Finished dark souls.

Last part of the game was a bit anti climactic but its probably my favourite game of all time despite the obvious rushed ending.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 2, 2015)

I beat _Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition_ (Wii U) a couple days back, and beat the _Harley Quinn's Revenge_ story yesterday. Absolutely fantastic game, and I'm glad PSN started the Batman sale just in time for me to pick up Arkham Origins. ^.^


----------



## boomario (Apr 4, 2015)

Finished the entire Metroid Prime Triology on Veteran with 100% items, extremely epic, recommended for any who can play the games.
Thinking now in start the first on Hypermode difficulty.


----------



## CJL18 (Apr 5, 2015)

Beat LEGO Ninjago: Shadow of Ronin for the 3ds if u like the Lego games I recommended this one fun little game


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 5, 2015)

Jigglypuff may be a character I'll main along with Tyrannosaurus Rekts

Edit: Fixed word. Mobile sucks.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2015)

I have been playing pokemon shuffles too much.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 6, 2015)

For myself:

I've switched to playing Dark Souls 2 after reaching Anor Londo in Dark Souls and hating just about everything about it except for the general design of the castle itself. I started out with a Barbarian and made it to No Man's Wharf before having too much trouble to deem it worth my time. That was three days ago. Two days ago I made a new character and opted for a magic user as it is a major build I haven't even tried in either Dark Souls or Dark Souls 2. Since then, I've advanced through nearly every area in the game up to Drangleic Castle with the one exception being that I skipped the chariot boss because I can't find a reason to suffer through retrying that boss fight until completing it for the benefit of filling a bonfire travel slot. At this point I've killed the Looking Glass Knight all on my lonesome since I totally forgot to talk to big blue sword dude way back when and went as far as the next bonfire before stopping because eight hours and about six bosses was enough for today.

For my roommate:

The other day he beat Bloodborne for the first time. And I mean beat it, including:


Spoiler



Gehrman and the Moon Presence


 which leads to what can be presumed to be the true ending. Otherwise he's made it all of the way to the Vendrick fight in Dark Souls 2 (with enough giants souls to make the fight possible) but has opted to put off playing the game more until picking up the Scholar of the First Sin edition on PS4 on Tuesday.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 6, 2015)

I beat _Transformers: War for Cybertron_ (360) today, on normal difficulty. It was quite a solid TPS with some cool hooks and vehicle combat/platforming mixed in, and great fanservice moments to crack a smile for any Transformers fan. I recommend it if you're looking for a good Transformers game, but not so much if you're looking for a particularly innovative GotY material type game.

I bought this back before I owned a PS3, otherwise I would've definitely bought it for that, so I could try out multiplayer (I don't have a Gold subscription, as you can probably guess). When I get a chance, I'm going to rebuy this on PS3 (I already passed the 360 copy along to my brother, and borrowed it back for a few days so I could beat it) since I have a couple friends who are interested in co-op.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Apr 6, 2015)

This Saturday I conquered Contra for the NES with no 30 life code for the first time! Got my copy on Thursday and needed to see if it was fully working 

It's a whole lot of fun and has made me want to go back and play the other ones legitimately


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

Been playing fire emblem GBA and got finished with chapter 8

Also finished warioware inc (GBA) and advance wars(GBA)


----------



## Vipera (Apr 6, 2015)

Haven't posted in here in a while D:

Recently I beat both *Alan Wake* (Steam) and *Alan Wake American Nightmare* (Steam).

I have mixed feelings about Alan Wake. The fighting is boring, the thrill is non-existent and the idea of reading it AND THEN playing it is a boring way to play the game. But if you decide to ignore the pages you keep finding around yes, the game is enjoyable. The graphics are nice and overall it can get pretty close to one of Stephen King's TV mini-series. I'm not sure if I should play the DLCs yet.

American Nightmare is a short, but fun game. I liked it better than Alan Wake. It felt like it had less filler. Loved the story.
In the mean time, I finally beat *Dragon Dance* (GBC). I have mixed feelings about this game too. It's an Arkanoid clone, but with some new concepts: your ship is a dragon, you can rise the speed of the ball and you don't have any life, but you lose a "piece" every time you lose the ball. I like how it has 100 levels, and the changeable speed. But that's about it. The dragon spins itself up in less than a second of idleness, and there is a VERY strict time limit that makes things almost impossible. And the last boss...ugh. And this was 1998, so it's not really excusable, especially when the ball is faster than the dragon. Bonus points for creativity though!


----------



## Osmosis (Apr 6, 2015)

Rainbowed NES Remix 3DS
Finished Pokemon OR league run nuzleafed but then got stuck in infinite crash loop without 1.2 patch. :-S
Finally finished RidgeRacer3DS (I want to strangle that female announcer so bad)

Ate lots of chocolate before grinding on tutorial/guide a little more...

Oh, and finally got up to #100 in pokegenning. Serebeii needs to change their color scheme. I can smell their puke green decor.

Then all the college kids came back. Easter was sooooo quiet. Loved it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 6, 2015)

Got 4 of the 7 sages in LoZ: Link Between Worlds.
The game's way to easy. The dungeons are no-brainers...


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

Started a campaign on mother 3


----------



## nasune (Apr 11, 2015)

Just beat Bloodborne, and it was a fun game. Suprisingly (even though I own all the Souls games) its the first one in the 'series' that I managed to beat. (I got stuck on a game breaking glitch in Demon's Souls (near the end), and have not found the will to do it all over again)


----------



## T-hug (Apr 14, 2015)

76hrs 174 deaths 100% satisfaction!


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 14, 2015)

The other day I managed to complete all 49 achievements in Chivalry Medieval Warfare. Also I beat Super Mario World. Last world is really easy compared to other games in the series.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 14, 2015)

Still playing pacman to get the game to crash


----------



## tony_2018 (Apr 16, 2015)

reliving the moment big boss killed boss.


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 16, 2015)

I've finally done it. I am now the very best, like no one ever was.
No trading with myself, or even breeding!


Spoiler: imgur.com/a/8JGuL


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 16, 2015)

I beat _Halo 3: ODST_ (360) for the first time, today, and on heroic difficulty. My god... I had no idea what I was missing. I wasn't quite sure if I would like it, going in, but coming out, this may be my new favorite Halo game.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 16, 2015)

Killed the triple boss thingy in scholar of the first sin.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 16, 2015)

I tried to advance through the 3RD Dungeon of Etrian Odyssey IV, but some Plated Chasers F.O.E.s cornered me, took me 70 turns to finish them off with just an Arcanist and Landsknecht left.......


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 16, 2015)

I somehow managed to finish VVVVV on a touchscreen. Deaths were even comparable to me playing it with buttons (meaning: dying roughly 700 times  ).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 16, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> I somehow managed to finish VVVVV on a touchscreen. Deaths were even comparable to me playing it with buttons (meaning: dying roughly 700 times  ).


 
This was about the case with me, though I had less deaths than my other playthroughs. I guess playing through it twice before on other platforms really helped.

The Android ports of _VVVVVV_ and _Sonic CD_ are the only mobile games that I've really played as core experiences.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 18, 2015)

I stole $23,000 in GTA 5 Online today and rode in a very fast car with my n****.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 19, 2015)

Spoiler










Level 9 Classic Mode cleared as Yoshi WiiU version. Finally.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm now 10 hours in Anno 2070.


...which basically means that I'm sort of starting to get a clue on perhaps maybe get an idea how to actually PLAY that game.  (it's been way too long since I've played a simulation game...and this is a fucking COMPLEX one).


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 19, 2015)

Started beating the Ultimate Scores in Threatrhythm Curtain Call on 3DS, beat Ace Combat Assault Horizon Legacy again, got to the Winter section of The Last Of Us, fought my way to the Sea Of Black Tears on Brutal Legend, and still found time to paint one new picture on Pokemon Art Academy and start on a second.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 25, 2015)

Spoiler










Thank you Satan


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 26, 2015)

Got all Demon keys in Demon Gaze and am now attempting to defeat Ether Mirage.
He's not a particularly hard hitter, but he restores 5000 HP every 3 turns, which makes him a real pain in the ass.

Also started on Xenoblade Chronicles 3D. I'm 7.5 hours in and I still haven't left the first city. Too many sidequests!


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 26, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Also started on Xenoblade Chronicles 3D. I'm 7.5 hours in and I still haven't left the first city. Too many sidequests!


If I may, I recommend not going too crazy with the sidequests.  They do build a sense of living community, but at the same time, it's acts as a form of grinding and can make you over-levelled when you leave Colony 9 making the game a bit easy.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 26, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> If I may, I recommend not going too crazy with the sidequests. They do build a sense of living community, but at the same time, it's acts as a form of grinding and can make you over-levelled when you leave Colony 9 making the game a bit easy.


 

Thanks for the tip. I'll still take on all the quests, but I'll only do those that expire as I progress the story.
I'll leave the challenges, defeating certain monsters and collecting quests for later or when I have to be in that area anyway.

It looks like the story is going to be quite good, judging from my current point in the game.



Spoiler



Certainly didn't see it coming that they would kill of a character right from the start


 
What bothers me a little is that the game doesn't look better.
Don't get me wrong, it's still quite impressive, but I also have a PSVita and it doesn't compare by a long shot.
You don't notice it much in games like Professor Layton an A Link Between Worlds, but if you have played FFX on PSVita and then play Xenoblade Chronicles 3D, you can really see the difference in quality.

On the other hand FFX is easier to render with it fixed viewpoints and (way) smaller areas, so I guess my comparison isn't quite fair.

EDIT: Just realized this post makes me look like a graphics-above-all kind of guy. I'm most certainly not, it's just something I noticed and wished Nintendo did at least a little bit better.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 27, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll still take on all the quests, but I'll only do those that expire as I progress the story.
> I'll leave the challenges, defeating certain monsters and collecting quests for later or when I have to be in that area anyway.
> 
> It looks like the story is going to be quite good, judging from my current point in the game.
> ...


You're not coming off as a graphics whore.  It's understandable to desire more, but you're not letting it ruin your fun.  Maybe, though, if you enjoy the game enough, you can try playing the Wii version on Dolphin in the future and up its internal resolution.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2015)

I beat Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel today. Co-op'd the whole game with my roommate, and compared to the cheap ass final boss from Borderlands 1, the final boss in this game was a cake walk, even on the second run when it was upgraded to a "raid" boss. I can't say anything about the final Borderlands 2 boss yet, as I have yet to reach the final confrontation in that game. Otherwise we've started working through the DLC for the Pre-Sequel since it's all post-game content. All in all, the game was decent, but was definitely lacking compared to Borderlands 2. It just felt lazy in places, and especially playing coop, there were a lot of little bugs that cropped up that kind of hurt the experience that I never noticed playing Borderlands 2 coop.

All in all, I'd give the game a 3.5/5. A fun romp, but I probably won't bother doing what is essentially the NG+.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 2, 2015)

Still playing fire emblem and finished the Lyn story arc


----------



## Attila13 (May 4, 2015)

Don't know, how familiar are you guys with The Binding of Isaac, but the original vanilla version got an update which is available now, for those who own the Wrath of The Lamb DLC, called The Binding of Isaac: Wrath of The Lamb Eternal Edition which adds few extras to the game and some bugs as well... 
Well with a lot of frustration on the end of the day I managed to get 100% again on the game. (the update added 15 more achievements)
At first it was frustrating, because I was a bit rusty, after playing the remake a lot... the flash version is very different and lagy, and buggy, so at the start it was really weird...but with time I had fun with it, and managed to beat it!
Now I don't have to touch it anymore, ever again! 


Spoiler: Spoiler for a reason!


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 4, 2015)

Has been a while lot since I reported here. but I haven't done a whole lot of gaming, really, just your typical Smash battle, Mario Kart race or Diva song.

But now I'm back at action because I bought Omega Quintet and gawd I'm in love again.
At first it gives a lot of a Neptunia vibe, but has it's own perks.
The battle system has some interesting mechanics, you can alter turn order with the help of Takt(the MC), but the dirty work is done by the hand of the Verse Maidens.
every action has a wait, so you can do several small actions and have many turns in a row or only one big action. this is important because there are bonuses if you fall in a determined turn "slot", the enemy wins said bonus too if he do, so you need to calculate what actions you take. on top of that you can do more than one action per turn, and If you break a enemy guard of defeat it, you win 1 more move in your next turn(up to twice your normal number of actions).

That regarding the battle system, now the fan service part...... you better play the game because I haven't explored that part yet(really), and besides I'm on chapter 3 and still don't have all the options unlocked.

EDIT: and dat battle music


Spoiler


----------



## weavile001 (May 4, 2015)

A great Week for my ''gamingness'':
Finished The PC version of FF XIII, and i just cried 3 times through the ending, My favorite FF of all time.
Started FF XIII-2,  I´m on the bresha ruins right before the Atlas boss battle.
Also finished Warioware Touched and Fire emblem Sacred stones, good games too.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 5, 2015)

achieved more than a hundred hits in a combo on Omega Quintet. wasn't hard, but rewarding.


Spoiler


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Still playing fire emblem and finished the Lyn story arc


 
I should finish that game already. I have some kind of endofgamephobia and have left it sitting in the last map for years.
Meh... I have preserved all my units alive, as one should, but I failed to turn Nino into a top mage and that saddens me... Should have done a better use of the opportunities to level her up.

Regarding accomplishments in gaming... err... uhm... Got a Perfect SS in the "World is Mine" song in "Project Mirai 2"... does that even count?
(For all the effort I put into it I can't go above S in "Age Age Again" and can't even reach S in any difficulty level 9 song... life)


----------



## DragorianSword (May 5, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> achieved more than a hundred hits in a combo on Omega Quintet. wasn't hard, but rewarding.
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Damn, that game looks good. Wish it was for PS Vita.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 5, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Damn, that game looks good. Wish it was for PS Vita.


 
as a matter of fact, the game moves at [email protected] I found it kind of weird, so smooth, I'm too used to RPGs moving at 30fps.


----------



## weavile001 (May 5, 2015)

played more FF XIII just to kill some optional bosses.
also: Magic>Strength


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)

Played a lot of Mario Kart 7/8 recently.


----------



## Sychophantom (May 5, 2015)

I somehow ended up with a physical copy of Smash Bros 3DS (Already owned it digital).

So, I fired it up and had my main beat the shit out of the other player. Because why not.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 6, 2015)

Finished chapter 3 and 4 of Omega Quintet. now I finally have the quintet of idols verse maidens.
I still have my doubts about who will be my waifu favorite verse maiden, but I'm inclining towards Aria or Kyouka, I must admit Momoka too, even though she..... better not spoil that. I'll just say that seeing it from a more legal point of view can be a good thing.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2015)

I've been playing a bit of Diablo 3 after buying it a few days back. My roommate and I cooped the whole experience (from our respective PS4s) and finished off Act V last night. Now that I've unlocked Adventure mode, maybe I'll work on getting characters other than my Witchdoctor up to 70+.


----------



## chavosaur (May 11, 2015)

I got my second platinum trophy ever in Sly Cooper on Vita the other day! 

Also defeated Vicar Amelia in Bloodborne.


----------



## Bimmel (May 11, 2015)

Attila13 said:


> Now I don't have to touch it anymore, ever again!


The sense of archievements.


----------



## Attila13 (May 11, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> The sense of archievements.


 
It's not like, I don't like the game, or play it only for and until I get the achievements. No! I played it a lot, in the past, completed it many times, but it got old, and the new version is way better.
It's just that it got an update from nowhere and it's trolling and chaotic as hell...so I decided to try it out, and I got addicted to it again, and played until I got the rest of the achievements, to complete it again...It's just that....the game trolled so hard that I said that I will never play it ever again...
But you can never know....


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 11, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I got my second platinum trophy ever in Sly Cooper on Vita the other day!
> 
> Also defeated Vicar Amelia in Bloodborne.


 
I though you had sold you PS4 . but good to see you are back with the _"good"_ guys .


I did little to nothing progress overall in gaming and that because I tried to play multiple games that at the end played nothing of each. please forgive me my verse maidens ;O;

on the almost side of achievements I ALMOST beat master core 9.0 with a custom defender Link in Smash U. I was traversing the last stretch of the last labyrinth and fell prey of the motherfuckers with shield while I was trying to get rid of the laser guys, that cost me get to +100%. later on the last chamber, damaged the last core enough to be sure that any other attack that I could land would finish it. turns out I forgot to get rid of the laser guy on the platform of the right and stun locked me and threw me direct to a danger zone ending my promising run. I was gonna go for the revenge but the last Splatoon global testfire was starting.

now on the Splatoon global testfire I ended using the roller more than any other weapon because of the versatility. I wanted to test how much could you do with it and after getting used and using better strategies really surprised me, even I ended in a team of four rollers 3 round in a row and won with 60% at least on every match. I like that when two rollers clash both players die xDD.
After that I changed to charger, it was rather slow to use and you must keep your distance at all times, has a steeper learning curve than the roller.
Then I picked up the Splatter Jr. and as the name may suggest is very easy to use, more easy than the regular Splatter that is very straight forward. I survied some "ohh siht" situations thanks to the shield and did well overall.

I played all with the motion controls on, I don't get why people can't stand them. I found them good to aim up and down but turned the camera with the stick.

EDIT: more Omega Quintet music


Spoiler


----------



## Bimmel (May 11, 2015)

Attila13 said:


> It's not like, I don't like the game, or play it only for and until I get the achievements. No! I played it a lot, in the past, completed it many times, but it got old, and the new version is way better.
> It's just that it got an update from nowhere and it's trolling and chaotic as hell...so I decided to try it out, and I got addicted to it again, and played until I got the rest of the achievements, to complete it again...It's just that....the game trolled so hard that I said that I will never play it ever again...
> But you can never know....


That the spirit. As long it's out of fun, everything's fine in my book! : )


----------



## RevPokemon (May 11, 2015)

Been slacking of on fire emblem but picking back up


----------



## chavosaur (May 11, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I though you had sold you PS4 . but good to see you are back with the _"good"_ guys .


Yea I had the Destiny White one awhile back, but it shat out, sent it to Sony for fixing and they sent it back STILL broken, so then I took it to best buy, where I had bought it, had them "fix it", and then it was STILL FREAKIN BROKEN, so at that point I just demanded a full refund. 

After sulking about it a few months, I got a new one with Bloodborne last week, and have been a happy little Chavo since.


----------



## Arras (May 11, 2015)

I beat the second boss of I Wanna Kill the Kamilia 2 and made it to the third boss. For those of you who may wonder wtf that game is, this is the second boss:


----------



## Blaze163 (May 11, 2015)

Not much achieved today to be honest, but I did discover that Tales of Graces F and the Symphonia Chronicles were put on one PS3 disk which was for sale as cheap as £15 inc. next day delivery on ShopTo. So I suspect that combined with my recently acquired Ni No Kuni game will be seeing most of the action over the next few weeks. I did get a few things done though.

- All kinds of chaos is happening on my Tomodachi Life's Destiny Island. Pewdiepie (laugh all you like, I think he's funny, get over it) and Kairi from Kingdom Hearts now have a daughter called Daisy, Doctor Robotnik is in love with pretty much every single female on the island but every single one has turned him down so far, starting to see why he turned evil. Captain Kirk's proposal to Tifa Lockheart went disasterously wrong. And Wark the Chocobo finally hit his ten grand savings target and took his best friend Mog the Moogle into space.

- Finished Steamworld Dig with all upgrades, I have literally nothing left to do.

- Smashed my previous high score on Tokyo Jungle into fragments. Bizarrely, this was done playing as a deer. Lasted several generations, cleared a tonne of missions, unlocked two new characters, then got mauled by the sudden appearance of a pack of velociraptors.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2015)

I actually started playing Pokemon α Sapphire yesterday. I was just fooling around with it prior to, mainly doing those contest things (whatever the heck they're called) and was letting a friend play it since they didn't own it yet.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 12, 2015)

Got the blueprints to the second weapon update in Omega Quintet, but lacked some materials to create them so started farming.
It was a breeze thanks to the training facility having(almost. I couldn't find one in specific) every kind of enemy and stealing with Aria, also enemies respawn after a while so if you exterminate them just wait a moment for them to appear and keep farming/grinding. the fact that this is one of those games where you can skip every animation(I like to see them though) and the transition from field to battle is very fast makes farming and grinding a no frustrating experience.


----------



## Arras (May 15, 2015)

Finally got 8dan in BMS! For those of you who have no clue what that means: dans are basically exam courses of the game. Your rank is the highest dan course you've cleared. To clear one, you need to play 4 songs in a row without dying, and your health bar carries over across songs. The one I cleared is this one:


----------



## chavosaur (May 15, 2015)

Sweet new Bloodborne build.


----------



## Sychophantom (May 16, 2015)

Played a little of the Japanese Dragon Quest game that came cart only with my Japanese 3DS on an NA 2DS via RegionFour.

Was sort of hoping it would use the default console language since I don't read Japanese. It didn't. Oh, well. Was still amusing for 5 minutes.


----------



## T-hug (May 16, 2015)

Platted Dark Souls II SotFS:






Now I feel empty inside


----------



## vayanui8 (May 16, 2015)

I beat Xenoblade Chronicles 3D and got to G special in Monster HUnter 4 Ultimate. Also beat Incarose a few days ago in tales of hearts r


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 18, 2015)

For some reason played Earthworm Jim 2 and advanced until puppy love part 3, then the game kinda froze, I still could move and all but Psycrow didn't felt like throwing any more puppies. so reseted the game and used the "password" system(there is no password system, you need to collect 4 items in each level to skip them and continue in the next level from the menu if you run out of continues) to get to the level again and the same thing happened. I don't know what happened but could be an AP system, Retroduo, Super Everdrive or even a bad dump of the game.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 18, 2015)

Played some good old Pokemon emerald


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (May 18, 2015)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Just talking about today I've:
> Completed Megaman 1 through 10 (in order)
> Completed almost every Mario Kart (I don't own Mario Kart 7)
> Played NES Tecmo Bowl online and won every game
> ...


Just today?

Damn. It took me long enough to play through Megaman 1 last week to get footage of Glitches... Congrats!


----------



## Blaze163 (May 23, 2015)

Just got the most amazing trick shot KO in Smash Bros 3DS. Playing an all random smash, all characters on random, random stage, etc, and I got Jigglypuff. I had the laser sword, threw it at Mario, it hit him in the face, bounced off, hit the Wii Fit Trainer behind me right between the eyes, bounced back over me, I caught it, spun around, and KO'd the Wii Fit Trainer while she was stunned by the hit. It was beautiful. Like a game of pinball but with more lightsabers. I uploaded the replay, so if you see a replay called Trick Throw KO, that's mine, enjoy the shot.

In other news;

* I totally cleaned out my local Cash Generators, bought a tonne of PS3 games dirt cheap:
- Dragon Age Origins, 99p
- Dragon Age 2, 99p
- Fear 2 Project Origin, 99p
- Bayonetta, £1.99
- Dungeon Siege 3, 99p
- GTA 4, 99p.
- Bioshock Infinite, £1.99.

All boxed mint with manuals, all discs sparkling new. Not a bad run.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 23, 2015)

My new girlfriend introduced me to ranch rush. A somewhat casual but still hard ...erm...time management simulation game (?). I beat it yesterday. All but the last level aren't that hard. But that last level IS hard.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 24, 2015)

I forgot to post here over the past month, but I finally got the expansion pass for _Destiny_ (PS3) (thanks to my very generous friend), and beat the story missions and raid in _The Dark Below_. I also beat the story missions and Prison of Elders in _House of Wolves_ with two characters, and working on a third.

Just today, I beat _Lollipop Chainsaw_ (PS3) on normal difficulty, saving all classmates. I rather enjoyed it despite not caring when I first played it, and had a great time with it. Suda51 has my attention now, so I think I'll grab _No More Heroes_ sometime, as well. Nice to see that Platinum Games isn't the only developer that knows how to make a good stylish action game.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 26, 2015)

Since Saturday night I have been playing Metroid Prime from the trilogy collection on Wii U. as I have already played the game back in 2007(I think?) on Gamecube, grabbed a save from internet to play it in hypermode(GC hard) and damn this things hit hard. Turrets and pirates can drain your energy tanks like nothing if you aren't careful.
I got almost all the powerups, the only one left is the phazon suit and flamethrower I think. Don't plan to 100% it, I already have 125 missiles and have 2 maybe 3 energy tanks left to find that I want to find, energy is never enough in hypermode. I need some powerbomb expansions too, the ammunition for it is scarce.
What surprised me is that I remembered a portion of the game. even after 8 years I remembered some expansion location and how to solve some puzzles.
I hate my memory for that, I can't replay puzzle games for that very reason I can remember how to solve(or in some cases the solution) every puzzle.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 26, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Since Saturday night I have been playing Metroid Prime from the trilogy collection on Wii U. as I have already played the game back in 2007(I think?) on Gamecube, grabbed a save from internet to play it in hypermode(GC hard) and damn this things hit hard. Turrets and pirates can drain your energy tanks like nothing if you aren't careful.
> I got almost all the powerups, the only one left is the phazon suit and flamethrower I think. Don't plan to 100% it, I already have 125 missiles and have 2 maybe 3 energy tanks left to find that I want to find, energy is never enough in hypermode. I need some powerbomb expansions too, the ammunition for it is scarce.
> What surprised me is that I remembered a portion of the game. even after 8 years I remembered some expansion location and how to solve some puzzles.
> I hate my memory for that, I can't replay puzzle games for that very reason I can remember how to solve(or in some cases the solution) every puzzle.


 
I feel your pain. Last year I replayed Prime 1 on hypermode difficulty, and it's tough stuff. It certainly gets easier the stronger you get, though. I actually beat the final boss in one go. I've been meaning to beat Prime 2 and 3 on hypermode as well, but haven't gotten around to it yet.

Also, what do you mean GC hard? If I'm not mistaken, hypermode is an entirely new difficulty setting for Prime and Prime 2 on the trilogy (Prime 3 already had it). The regular "hard" modes for Prime and Prime 2 are the ones from the GC versions.


----------



## InsaneNutter (May 26, 2015)

I captured Rayquaza, Deoxys and Ho-Oh in Omega Ruby, I've now basically finished the story and am just working on capturing the other Legendary Pokemon.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 26, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I feel your pain. Last year I replayed Prime 1 on hypermode difficulty, and it's tough stuff. It certainly gets easier the stronger you get, though. I actually beat the final boss in one go. I've been meaning to beat Prime 2 and 3 on hypermode as well, but haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> Also, what do you mean GC hard? If I'm not mistaken, hypermode is an entirely new difficulty setting for Prime and Prime 2 on the trilogy (Prime 3 already had it). The regular "hard" modes for Prime and Prime 2 are the ones from the GC versions.


 
The trilogy versions of Prime 1 and 2 come in 3 difficulties. Normal, Veteran and Hypermode. while the GC versions had only Normal and Hard.
Normal mode in the trilogy is a new difficulty setting equivalent to Easy, Veteran is identical to GC Normal and Hypermode is the same as Hard mode of the Gamecube originals.
in resume:
Normal -> Easy(doesn't exist in GC)
Veteran -> Normal
Hypermode -> Hard

sauce
more sauce


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 26, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> The trilogy versions of Prime 1 and 2 come in 3 difficulties. Normal, Veteran and Hypermode. while the GC versions had only Normal and Hard.
> Normal mode in the trilogy is a new difficulty setting equivalent to Easy, Veteran is identical to GC Normal and Hypermode is the same as Hard mode of the Gamecube originals.
> in resume:
> Normal -> Easy(doesn't exist in GC)
> ...


 
Oh wow... TIL. So I only ever beat Prime 2 on easy mode, then? That's super confusing, and a bit annoying. You think they would've named them something less confusing in trilogy, like "Easy," "Original," and "hypermode/hard."


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 27, 2015)

Continuing my Metroid Prime hypermode run defeated the Omega Pirate, got the phazon suit and flamethrower, a power bomb expansion and the 3 last energy tanks, so I have all the energy I can get. I think I'm well armored with 130 missiles and all combos.

now let's talk about the Omega Pirate:


Spoiler



He is a motherfucking son of a bitch. the chamber where he is has phazon pools that of course cause damage if you step on them, the pirate is huge leaving little room to maneuver while trying to avoid the pools, hopefully the damage this phazon cause isn't severe and you can mostly ignore his presence.
you first need to break the phazon he has in his legs and shoulders that resist thousands of shoots each and can only be shoot when attacks. luckily I learned that the wave beam can hit it anyway if you shoot with an angle thanks to the homing nature of it. or use the wavebuster, just leave enough missiles to shoot 6 supermissiles to the omega's face once he is vulnerable.
what you can't ignore are the elemental pirates that come to protect the omega when he is vulnerable. on veteran/normal you can ignore them, but on hypermode they are a treat and you'll need to defeat at least one to survive and at the same time attack the omega or else he'll recover unscratched and back to shoot his legs and shoulders.
I should also mention that the omega is invisible when vulnerable, you need to change to x-ray visor to find it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 27, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Continuing my Metroid Prime hypermode run defeated the Omega Pirate, got the phazon suit and flamethrower, a power bomb expansion and the 3 last energy tanks, so I have all the energy I can get. I think I'm well armored with 130 missiles and all combos.
> 
> now let's talk about the Omega Pirate:
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: Secret strategy



You can actually use a power bomb to instantly disable 2, 3, or even all 4 of his weak points, with enough skill and appropriate timing. Can't rely on it the whole battle obviously (unless you really have THAT many power bombs), but it certainly helps!


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 27, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Spoiler: Secret strategy
> 
> 
> 
> You can actually use a power bomb to instantly disable 2, 3, or even all 4 of his weak points, with enough skill and appropriate timing. Can't rely on it the whole battle obviously (unless you really have THAT many power bombs), but it certainly helps!


 
oohhhhh. didn't even tried using that, as historically those do little to nothing to bosses.
welp, he is already beaten but t-thanks.
I need to go to the impact crater and search for the artifacts if my memory serves me well. I already got 4(or 5) artifacts while searching other stuff, so I have a head start.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 28, 2015)

Out of what had to be at least 30 matches, almost all being my Link vs his Marth, I won only 4 times. Maybe 3. I should've kept count, but man. Time just passed by, it became over 2 hours. That first win made me act out Rocky's celebration after running the steps. All this gaming while listening to Bruce Campbell's voice in the form of his autobiography audiobook. Pretty good night, despite the overwhelming amount of losses.


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2015)

I've finally finished the first Patapon after losing many caps on that dreaded final battle.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> oohhhhh. didn't even tried using that, as historically those do little to nothing to bosses.
> welp, he is already beaten but t-thanks.
> I need to go to the impact crater and search for the artifacts if my memory serves me well. I already got 4(or 5) artifacts while searching other stuff, so I have a head start.


 


Spoiler



Yep. You need to time it correctly, though. Plant it on the ground where you _think_ will be between his legs by the time it detonates, and watch things go boom! A badly placed one might only take out one of his arms or legs, but even then, that's still seriously helpful!


One of my favorite things about Prime 3 is how the unlock/reveal the required end-game collectibles to you very early in the game. Sure, in Prime and Prime 2 I think you could _technically_ stumble upon them early by accident and start collecting then, but generally you go the whole game not knowing until the end, and then going on a hunt before you could finish the game. I find the hunt pretty fun personally, but I don't like doing it all at once towards the end.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 28, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As soon as you have the space jump boots(AKA: as soon as you land if you do the early sjb on GC) you can get the clues if you go to the impact crater. but if you already know where they are you can go and get them once you regain the abilities needed, for example one located in magmoor you need the x-ray visor to see it's there, but can be obtained as soon as you get supermissiles if you know where to shoot.
doing that you can get all the artifacts before even putting a foot on the impact crater.

Well, I hunted the remaining artifacts and got some more missiles, now I have a whopping 160 missiles. but didn't went to "play" with RIDLAY. tonight will be the moment for that.


----------



## Vipera (May 31, 2015)

I finally beat Arkham City.

This game...wow. Definitely deserved the GOTY title. It was even better than the already great first game. Now I'm more than positive to get the third one. Hell, I might even get into super heroes.


----------



## Issac (May 31, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I finally beat Arkham City.
> 
> This game...wow. Definitely deserved the GOTY title. It was even better than the already great first game. Now I'm more than positive to get the third one. Hell, I might even get into super heroes.


Don't have too high expectations for Arkham Origins, it's good but not as good as City, in my opinion. If you start playing it with too high expectations you may get disappointed


----------



## Blaze163 (May 31, 2015)

Since the wife is finally starting to recover from her injuries (long road ahead but at least she's starting to feel better, if a little angry) I've been able to relax a bit the last few days. Started a new Mass Effect Trilogy run, it's a series I come back to every now and then. Enjoying ME1 so far with my new character but I've gone a bit mental with the sidequests and treasure hunting. I've not even rescued Liara yet or been to Feros, but I already have a complete set of Spectre weapons, the best armour, a huge selection of upgrades, maxed stats in almost everything important, great equipment for my entire team and I'm about 20 levels higher than I need to be. So regretably now even on the highest difficulty settings there's no challenge left at all, I'm O.P as fuck, killing everything in seconds.  My biggest problem in the game is trying not to follow the exact same path I took on my last playthrough. Which means NOT sleeping with Liara...feels unnatural. Especially since Ashley is an annoying stuck up prom queen space racist.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 1, 2015)

Played Splatoon all the weekend. completed story mode and the Inkling girl amiibo challenges. then played online and I'm level 8 now.
just one more thing to say, I. FUCKING. HATE. THE. INKSTRIKE. 

on Metroid Prime Trilogy news. I tried, I really tried but Meta Ridley always defeat me at the last moment. so I'm still stuck there.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 1, 2015)

Been playing Final Fantasy IV for the last week.
Didn't realize I had played it before until I got the monk in my party 
Just turned Cecil into a paladin and I'm on my way to Baron.


----------



## MaskedRed (Jun 1, 2015)

I just Passed Shantae and The Pirate's Curse not so long ago and i passed the DLC for Saint's row 3, i didnt really enjoy the Genkibowl 7 one.I thoroughly enjoyed Shantae, a tad easier than the others and easier to find the secrets in the game but really cool finally boss.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 1, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Been playing Final Fantasy IV for the last week.
> Didn't realize I had played it before until I got the monk in my party
> Just turned Cecil into a paladin and I'm on my way to Baron.



Which version are you playing? The GBA, PSP and original JP SNES versions are fairly similar, with the PSP version being much easier partially because it allows you to switch characters' turns around like FF6-9. The DS version has that too but the game is much, MUCH harder and it's a completely different game with different mechanics.

A certain encounter underground will kick your ass in the DS version despite being a cakewalk in the original.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 1, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Which version are you playing? The GBA, PSP and original JP SNES versions are fairly similar, with the PSP version being much easier partially because it allows you to switch characters' turns around like FF6-9. The DS version has that too but the game is much, MUCH harder and it's a completely different game with different mechanics.
> 
> A certain encounter underground will kick your ass in the DS version despite being a cakewalk in the original.



I'm playing the DS version of the game. 
What's different about the mechanics in this version?
Not a big fan of the active time battle system actually. I like the turn-based and conditional turn based systems more.
I like to plan and think ahead my attacks, because now I'm just in a rush to select the right attacks.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 1, 2015)

Found a second copy of Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories for the GBA. I think it might have been my girlfriend's, and I got all of her games when she decided she didn't want her GBA anymore. 

Don't know if I want to play it, or trade it somewhere.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2015)

I beat _Shantae and the Pirate's Curse_ (Wii U) with a 100% completion rating. I already did this when the game first came out on 3DS last year, but figured why the hell not, and double-dipped for the Wii U version. I was going for a no-death run, but unfortunately died once against Dagron. Oh, well. There's always next time. You can see my end-game stats, courtesy of Miiverse, here.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 2, 2015)

I beat Breath of Death VII.

I liked it, because it shows how bland a classic RPG can be without all the filler. It took me 5 hours to beat it, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 3, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> I'm playing the DS version of the game.
> What's different about the mechanics in this version?
> Not a big fan of the active time battle system actually. I like the turn-based and conditional turn based systems more.
> I like to plan and think ahead my attacks, because now I'm just in a rush to select the right attacks.



New abilities, the ability to switch turns,(had to select defend to switch turns in the original) totally new items/enemy stats, pretty much everything so it'd take a very long time to mention everything. The whole Augment system is new as well, and it's a much much harder game than the original FF4 was. Switch the battle mode to wait if you want something closer to turn-based.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2015)

Played through my farm life and my farm life 2. Little time wasters, but there's some learning curve to it to beat the right time.

Also played 'A story of my uncle'. It's somewhat like 'Dear Esther': story-driven and very beautiful, but little in terms of gameplay (in this case, there are some jumping puzzles, but they're not the meat of the game).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 9, 2015)

Played Momodora the other day and Momodora 2 last night. short but really enjoyable metroidvanias. I'll most probably play Momodora 3 today, I really recommend them.


----------



## Foxchild (Jun 10, 2015)

Saw they were finally localizing Bravely Second, so I dusted off my Bravely Default last week and took on the last couple chapters I had left.  Finally beat it.  Chapter 8 has some pretty intense boss battles.  Then I was reading online and found out I'd missed the battle with the Adventurer, so I'll have to take him on when I have some time to kill.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 18, 2015)

Fallout 4 has gotten me all hyped up, so I re-installed Fallout 3.
Wanted to only play 2 hours. So of course I played 5...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 18, 2015)

Not alot recently but trying to re start Lego undercover again for the 5th time I think


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 20, 2015)

Not today because it's 10 AM, but I recently beat MGS3 on Hard with zero continues and only 1 kill+ captured the Tsuchinoko. you don't need 5 mousetraps; I used 3 in the area where you fight the Fear at night before sneaking into Graniny Gorki lab next to one of the trees with moss on it. Caught a Tsuchinoko 2nd time setting the traps and it took me about 3 minutes. I know beating it on hard without dying isn't much but *I SUCK at MGS games* so it was a big deal for me, plus other than the boss I spoilered, I stamina killed every boss(got every boss camo) and beat the final boss with CQC only. CQC is also by far the easiest way to beat the man mentioned in the spoiler tags when you fight him man to man. Equip gun, draw his attacks, unequip gun before lightning hits you & dodge it, CQC throw his ass and use the roll to hit him on the ground. When he spreads bullets all across the room after you get him to half health, simply hit the deck and none of them will hit you.



Spoiler



goddamn Volgin when he's powering the tank himself; I used the SVD instead of the Mosin



I'm playing the PS2 version of Subsistence, not the HD remaster. Framerate is much better in the remaster but I don't feel the need to get the remastered version since I don't have a PS3 and MGS4 is the one I haven't played/need to play in the Legacy Collection.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 22, 2015)

Just got my first Platinum trophy, in Final Fantasy Type-0 HD


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 23, 2015)

Got to the last dungeon in The Minish Cap


----------



## GaaraPrime (Jun 23, 2015)

Just finished Mount Pajamaja in Dream Team


----------



## Yumi (Jun 23, 2015)

I defeated 3 people in DDR! but lost 4 dances. >.<


----------



## jimmyjjohn (Jun 24, 2015)

Got the high score on the arcade version street fighter 2


Thanks!!


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 24, 2015)

Beat MGS3 again on hard, this time with 0 continues and 0 kills+ the Markhor ranking(get all food/healing items, including the End's parrot, the Tsuchinoko and the special snakes in the final boss fight) which unlocks the "EZ Gun" that you start with in very easy mode. It's a fun item to fuck around with but it certainly makes the game WAY too easy as its name implies. It mutes your footsteps and gives you a constant 80% camo index, even when running around. Only thing left is to unlock stealth camo but I'm not sure I'll even bother as the EZ gun already renders guards utterly blind and dumb. For someone who sucks big time ass at MGS like me this was a big accomplishment.

Extreme and Euro Extreme seem a little masochistic, but I MAY try regular extreme mode.

*jimmyjohn:* Which version? Hyper Fighting is my personal favorite.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm alllllllmost done with the main story of Arkham Knight.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

I started a new game of Earthbound today. Reached level 20 and I am closed in the Happy Happyist city.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 25, 2015)

Just completed Arkham Knight with all endings~


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2015)

I made platinum restaurant in Cook, serve, delicious! 

...


None of you ever heard of this game, right?


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jun 25, 2015)

Finally took my time to play through MGS3. I bought it when it was released on ps2, but never got around to play it, for what reason so ever.
So this is kind of a huge thing to me, especially since I only played 1, 2, 4 and 5GZ so far. Next up I'll try to give Peace Walker a go, let's see if I'll play through it within a few days too :3




Taleweaver said:


> None of you ever heard of this game, right?


Wrong - and: I love it, even though it's just too hard for the filthy casual I am.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 25, 2015)

Finished The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap!

Damn, that was a good game. Vaati's forms were too easy for a final boss though, but it was fun 

Which one should I play next? 

1) Oracle of Ages
2) Oracle of Seasons
3) Link's Awakening
4) A Link to the Past


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Finished The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap!
> 
> Damn, that was a good game. Vaati's forms were too easy for a final boss though, but it was fun
> 
> ...


All of them!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 25, 2015)

oouuuuugggghhhh I've been busy at work but managed to make progress in games anyway.
Momodora III: completed the game many times and unlocked all the achievements. this series of games is really something.
Shantae Risky's Revenge: bought during the Steam summer sale, what a tempting discount and a perfect excuse to play it again. just got the ammo baron seal and found the elephant stomp move.
Borderlands the pre-sequel: I wanted to put my hands on this games since launch but the price was too high, the summer sale is what I was waiting for. I'm just starting, reached level 6 with Athena.
Metroid Prime(from Trilogy): Ridlay is fucking ridiculous in hypermode, I always die on the second phase. when he is low at health start charging too fast to evade and my energy isn't the problem, I HAVE EVERY SINGLE ENERGY TANK YOU CAN FIND I THE GAME. the worst is that in the second phase your shoots can fail because they want to fail, I've seen many supermissiles fail to cause any damage despite the fact that impact his weak point full on, and you get only one shoot per time you get him tired to expose it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> All of them!


Well, which one should I try first?  I can't keep up with four stories at once xD


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 25, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Well, which one should I try first?  I can't keep up with four stories at once xD


Id say oracle of ages or a link to the past. Its all up to personal preference though


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 25, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Well, which one should I try first?  I can't keep up with four stories at once xD


Link's Awakening to start with something awesome but not godlike as it is A Link to the Past.
my recommended order is:
Link's Awakening
Oracles. whichever you like to try first, then the other.
A Link to the Past. to end with the best 2D Zelda game.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2015)

I beat a big dragon dude in Metroid: Zero Mission.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 27, 2015)

I made a new MKWii code and set a _decent_ record on Luigi circuit



I could've subbed 1:11.xxx with the right vehicles, but I delete my license a lot to get unbanned from Wiimmfi.


----------



## SammyPoke (Jun 29, 2015)

I Beat *Majora's Mask*! 100%, well except for the fishing which I'm currently doing. I'm looking at starting a new game, Fire Emblem Awakening is calling me, yet so is Monster Hunters 4.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2015)

I got a new Metroid hat. It's so funky and practical and OH GOD IT'S EATING MY BRAIN WHY IS IT EATING MY BRAIN?

...eventually I did beat Metroid Zero Mission. Loved it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 1, 2015)

Exams are finished so I finally have some time to game again!
Started Golden Sun and just got up to the first lighthouse.
The difficulty really suddenly skyrocketed during the fight with Saturos.

I'm still pretty confused about the Djinn mechanics. They didn't do a good job to explain those.
I hate it that they automatically equip when they are restored, making you lose some critical spells in the middle of the fight.
Don't know what to think of the game yet. I'm a big RPG fan but the story and mechanics of this game don't immediately appeal to me.
Hope I'll get more into it further ingame as the story progresses.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 1, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Exams are finished so I finally have some time to game again!
> Started Golden Sun and just got up to the first lighthouse.
> The difficulty really suddenly skyrocketed during the fight with Saturos.
> 
> ...


A quick Djinn explanation:
Each character has a particular elemental affinity that is made obvious (Isaac = Earth, Garet = Fire, etc.). You can mix and match djinn to achieve particular psynergy, but I found the natural ability gain from leveling and matching elemental djinn to be more beneficial on my multiple playthroughs. Now, the more of them you have equipped on a character, the more psynergy they have available. If you choose to mix and match elements, your mileage will vary and available psynergy can completely shift back and forth during a fight based on your djinn use. Djinn themselves have three stages of readiness:

White: They are ready to be used as a combat ability. This is when you can go into the djinn menu in battle and use whatever one fits a scenario best.

Red: These djinn have been used in battle and can either be reset from the djinn menu, or they can be used for a summon. There are some extra summons you can get that mix and match what elemental djinn they need to be summoned, but for the most part you can make do with the single element summons that you naturally have. To note, djinn can also be set to their red state from the djinn menu outside of battle. After being used in battle and being unset (turned red), you lose the immediate benefits of that djinn.

Yellow: The djinn have been used for a summon. These ones are on a recovery timer, and iirc, you can check the djinn menu in battle to know how many more rounds will pass until they're ready to go again. While yellow, they offer no benefits and can not be used in battle. They automatically return to a set (white) state after recovery either in or outside of battle.

My main tip: Don't mix elemental djinni around on characters until you get a good grasp for what they'll do, and make it a point to use a guide to locate every djinn, as some of them can be missed permanently. It won't make or break things if you don't get every djinn, but I'd be lying if I said the final fight in the game wasn't challenging and that you would want to have as much available as you can leading up into the end game.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 1, 2015)

@Nathan Drake
I figured most of that out by now, because I really needed to use the Djinns right to defeat Saturos.
Only then I noticed that Djinns can unlock different abilities depending on who equips them and the 'special summons'.
But thanks for the detailed explanation. They really should explain that better in the game.

The completionist in me makes me want to collect every Djinn anyway so already busy collecting, but thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 1, 2015)

Obtained the Stealth Camo in MGS3 on hard mode, but I admittedly cheated by using the EZ Gun I unlocked in my last playthrough. Fuck shooting those gay little frogs; it's easier to unlock the EZ gun and not get spotted in your next playthrough. There's a certain part of the game where you lose all your stuff though(camo included) that was a massive pain in the ass to get through, but I found a cardboard box that saved my ass and distracted the guards enough to allow me to escape, plus I was really damn careful. That part was nerve racking. Also fuck escort missions.

It is so, so fun to mess around using the stealth camo+spirit outfit+infinity facepaint. *pulls out shotgun** "LET'S GET STEALTHY MOTHERFUCKERS!"*


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 1, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Exams are finished so I finally have some time to game again!
> Started Golden Sun and just got up to the first lighthouse.
> The difficulty really suddenly skyrocketed during the fight with Saturos.
> 
> ...


I recently started the game, too and have gotten to around the same place as you, it sounds.  I think I've figured out the whole Djinni (as in genie?) thing figured out, but I agree that they could have been explained better.  Also, don't think of them as automatically equipping when they are restored, but instead think of it as them equipping when you summon them to return to you, but they don't yet have their power restored to have an effect.  Only summon them when you intend to have them equipped.

I'm still not sure how I feel about the mechanics or story yet, either.  Story hasn't done much at this point and I don't have any particular connection to the characters, and so far I don't find the battle system to be all that special.  But I'll give it some time since it's earned itself a positive reputation.  I've never been a huge RPG person but I keep trying to find the ones I'll like (with some success).


----------



## nasune (Jul 5, 2015)

Earlier this week I've completed both Oracle games in a linked game (Seasons first), and, after playing them for the first time in 14 years, I have to say, they're great. It's been a long time since I've actually looked forward to continuing a game, but these games pulled it off. 
Other than that, I decided to finally sit down and play Shadow Warriors (AKA Ninja Gaiden) for the NES. I've had the game since March, but I never played anything past the first two levels (1-1 and 1-2). This time I've completed the game. And to be honest, I'm a little bit conflicted. It's fun yes, but its very short (it took me just under two hours to beat it), and the first five worlds are a complete joke. World six on the other hand is a lot harder (and more fun) , but it also has some very cheap deaths (the Jetpack guys over the pit come to mind, as does the segment with a lot of small platforms and a ton of enemies) I will admit though that I took advantage of the game over system, if I was at the end of 6-3 and the subweapon wasn't to my liking I'd just get an intentional game over so that I could go back to the beginning of 6-3 and try to keep my sword slash  .


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 6, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> @Nathan Drake
> I figured most of that out by now, because I really needed to use the Djinns right to defeat Saturos.
> Only then I noticed that Djinns can unlock different abilities depending on who equips them and the 'special summons'.
> But thanks for the detailed explanation. They really should explain that better in the game.
> ...


Lucky for you, they aren't too hard to find. There's only 28 in the first game, and I suggest you find them all. Makes bosses much easier, and gives you a substantial stat boost you would only otherwise get from mindlessly grinding. 
http://goldensun.wikia.com/wiki/Master_List_of_Djinn

I finished a lot of stuff last week. Hotline Miami 2, Shovel Knight, and the heart wrencher, Persona 3. 
I am working on Devil Survivor Overclocked. Even though its only a port, I think its probably gotten the most time out of all of my 3DS games. 


Spoiler: Devil Survivor Overclocked spoilers



I took Amane's route, mostly because even after my 3rd time trying to finish this game, I still dont know what I am doing to trigger different routes. I kinda wanted Gin's route, because I like him and Haru the most out of the side characters. I liked Honda too, but you can't really help him. From what I read, Gin's route is the only one that really reverts the world back to its old state, which I would consider the true ending (and even though they are different stories I would say that one allows for DeSu2 to happen). Amane's route, I take on the Bel demon's powers and use them to subdue the demons on earth appealing to God. Basically the most metal thing I have heard from a game in a long time. The problem with this route is that while humanity is saved from destruction and abandonment of God, we are stripped of free will.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

After some weeks(a month??) I resumed Omega Quintet, got some new quests and I'm working on them. god why people ask for such specific things??
also participated on the splatfest joining team cats, it was fun but as always the spammers, campers and inkstrikers where everywhere. luckily I unlocked the dual squelcher and had a good time stopping those bastards, is a pretty good splatter and the echolocator helps a lot.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not sure if this happened before today, but I only just noticed it. 999:59 on Pokemon Omega Ruby, 2nd game to top the overall time, Y was the first. I have left the games on at times while charging, most of the time through sleep mode, but I don't think that adds on time.  I'm in the middle of making a living dex, so that's making me put in a lot of time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 8, 2015)

I haven't posted in a while, but I haven't accomplished that much. That said, I did the following...

_Shovel Knight_ (PSN)- Bought the game, started it from scratch, and 100%ed it with all feats/trophies in  a week.
_Shovel Knight_ (Wii U)- Dusted off my already beaten copy and got the few feats I was missing, making that 100% completed as well. This means I've now 100%d the game three times total. I have it on Steam, but my laptop can't run it well (yes, my laptop LITERALLY is that much of a potato), and I don't own an Xbone for that version. I can't wait for the free content that's coming out!
_Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut_ (Wii U)- Started the game over yet again (after giving up two previous playthroughs) and beat it on normal. This is seriously one of my favorite games of all time. I was going for the pacifist achievement (beat the game without killing anyone), but someone must've died somewhere without me knowing, because I didn't get it. I was super careful about checking all bodies and making sure they didn't die of environmental hazards too, so I don't know what I did wrong.  I'm not that torn up about it, though: The challenge and satisfaction of beating the whole game without directly killing anyone is its own reward.  Btw, for anyone interested I chose the "truth" ending.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2015)

I played many game simultaneously recently. 

-Earthbound (snes) got nearly 15 hours ingame.
-Paper mario ttyd (gamecube) reached chapter 5
-LOZ skyward sword (wii) on the way to the hero's song, got the master sword
-zero escape vlr (3ds) lost and still trying to complete all arcs
-Final Fantasy 9 (psx) stuck at oeilvert 

And now trying to complete the games.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2015)

Finished Professor Layton and the Last Specter.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 10, 2015)

Got my second Platinum trophy, this time for Persona 4 Dancing All Night.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 10, 2015)

I picked up _Kirby: Squeak Squad_ (DS) and beat the main mode with 100% completion yesterday. IIRC, this is only the second time ever that I've completed a game 100% in my first playthrough in the course of only (give or take) 24 hours. I didn't get any game-overs, and my total playtime according to my 3DS log was 3:19.

Edit: For anyone wondering, the other game I'm referring to where I did this is Xeodrifter (3DS).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2015)

Recently finished WatchDogs for the PS3; finishing GTA V story mode for the 16th time! In the middle of the game.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2015)

I completed several worlds in Birth by Sleep today, Aqua's story


----------



## nasune (Jul 17, 2015)

Just completed Star Road again, this time using Not64 for the Wii. And I have to say, if you turn the sound off, it actually runs decently. There were only three areas that had a persistent slowdown (the toy box level, Starlight Runway, and the wing cap area), and some graphical glitches which could be fixed by changing the camera. Other than that and some other minor random slowdowns (not as serious as the three aforementioned areas, and not very often) it ran quite well. And honestly, it felt quite nice to be able to use a GameCube controller rather than an old Xbox controller.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 17, 2015)

nasune said:


> Just completed Star Road again, this time using Not64 for the Wii.


Hmmm, I'll have to try that.  I tried running Star Road using Wii64 about a year ago and gave up because it was incredibly laggy.  I'll have to give Not64 a go.  Thanks.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2015)

Did an excellent score in Pinball (NES)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 17, 2015)

Beat a couple games in the past 24 hours or so.

_Kirby Super Star_ (Wii U VC)- I decided to do a 100% run in honor of Satoru Iwata (he produced it, and i think this may be the first Iwata produced/developed game I played as a kid), and finished it yesterday. It was cathartic, and I certainly had a good time, which I'm sure is what he would've wanted.
_Saints Row: Gat Out of Hell_ (PS3)- So I went to Redbox today to get a movie and, before checking out, I was prompted to rent a game for free. I had never played Saints Row before, but I heard that this particular expandalone was rather short, so I decided to pick it up and see if I could beat it before it was due back. I just beat it about 20 minutes ago, so I got to beat a fun, short game for free. Cool! Now I just need to make time to watch the movie I actually set out to rent before it's due at 9pm tomorrow.  And sometime when I'm not broke, I think I'll check out the other Saints Row games, because this one was quite fun.


----------



## nasune (Jul 17, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to try that.  I tried running Star Road using Wii64 about a year ago and gave up because it was incredibly laggy.  I'll have to give Not64 a go.  Thanks.


Just make sure that you turn off the sound in the options and it should run at a decent speed. I'm not sure if it's at 100% speed (I'm used to PAL copies of games) but it's very playable (in my opinion at least). One small tip though. If you get to the Wing Cap area, get the switch first. The slowdown will make it rather difficult otherwise. Fortunately that's the only area where the slowdown actually interferes with the gameplay, the other two levels are still very doable (and the toybox one might even be slightly easier).


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 18, 2015)

Completed Pokemon FireRed Nuzlocke challenge, completed metroid fusion, killed the giant guardian construct in darksiders 2 and some random stuff like:

 

 

. BTW TY for the thread!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just completed Duke Nukem 3D 100% on Damn, I'm good.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got to chapter 3 in "Detective Conan and Kindaichi Case Files".

Damn this game is good (and mindfuck-y)


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 20, 2015)

Played some Borderlands the Pre-sequel,Its probably the most funny game i've played this year.
i´m already at Chapter 6, pulled some amazing Fight-for-your-life shots through the last chapter I played.
can't wait to catch up with my friends and play w/ 4 players.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 20, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got to chapter 3 in "Detective Conan and Kindaichi Case Files".
> 
> Damn this game is good (and mindfuck-y)


Detective Conan! Yeah I remember the anime! Is it on DS??


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 20, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> Detective Conan! Yeah I remember the anime! Is it on DS??


Yes, the fan-translation was finished recently, and it's done pretty professionally  It's a crossover between Detective Conan and another not so popular detective show called Kindaichi Case Files. Even though I didn't watch any of those two, I'm really enjoying the game! Might consider watching them when I finish the game 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/134058/


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 20, 2015)

Started the final case of the Phoenix Wright Trilogy. All kinds of crazy crap going on. Mostly just waiting for my eBay delivery to show up though. Got everything ready for when my DS Lite and R4 card arrive (going retro because I wanted to play Castlevania, it works out cheaper and easier to buy a DS Lite and a flash card than each game to play through my 3DS) but until it actually arrives I'm just killing time because this piece of shit laptop runs DS emulators like a pendantic lethargic procrastinating snail that's been shot in the face.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 21, 2015)

I beat GTA: San Andreas.

Pro:

- Better graphics than the past one
- Not as buggy as the past one
- The story was somewhat different from the past few games
- You don't have to do as many shenanigans as you had to do in GTA III and GTA Vice City in order to complete the story

Con:

- I hated the ghetto story
- I hated how large the mapwas
- I hated every single character of the game (except Woozie)
- The game was still buggy
- Some idiotic missions (mandatory driver lessons? Really?)
- Having to "buy" your save points (I wasted a lot of time by going back and forth at the first half of the game because I couldn't afford other houses)

I don't get why stereotyping every character to death (except Woozie for some reason). I think my IQ dropped by a few points after hearing the ghetto talk for so long. The jokes were terrible (this guy can't stop jacking off! Hahaha...haha...hah...) and the game didn't try to go as far as they did in Vice City. Also, why do people keep jerking off to the map of San Andreas? I get it, it's big. It doesn't matter though, if half of the map is A FUCKING WASTELAND and the half of the other half IS JUST EMPTY. It's like saying that Wind Waker was good because of the map. No, the map sucked, and it sucks in this game as well.
Also, some VERY negative points about the PC port: just like in Vice City, you are forced to play the game with the framelimiter on and sometimes it will crash for no reason. And you can't install mods. Seriously guys?

Overall the game was pretty boring. It is longer to beat than the past level because you spend most of the time driving. I give it a 3/5.


I have no idea what to play next. This game drained me out. I need a break.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 22, 2015)

I was going to buy a new copy of Pokemon Alpha Sapphire today to do a Nuzlocke (sold my old copy ages ago) but the card machine in the store was broken. So I called it a day, came home, remembered that while my laptop may not be able to run DS emulation, it CAN run GBA games, and thus the hard mode hack Pokemon Emerald 386. No Nuzlocke rules since the game is hard enough already, might try a Nuzlocke run on one of the standard roms after. So far I've just defeated the Winstrate family, got 3 badges so far, team is catastrophically unbalanced though. Led by a level 32 Gardevoir, level 29 Ivysaur as backup, everyone else is about ten levels lower than needed.  Much harder than regular Pokemon games but it's better that way. I actually use strategy and status moves now instead of just getting type advantage or massive level advantage and blitzkrieging everything in one effortless run. Maybe official Pokemon games should start including an official Hard Mode that unlocks after you defeat the Elite Four. Would certainly help replay value.


----------



## boomario (Jul 22, 2015)

Finished Portal Stories:Mel (mod for portal 2), been a long time since i didn't enjoyed so much a game.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 22, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I was going to buy a new copy of Pokemon Alpha Sapphire today to do a Nuzlocke (sold my old copy ages ago) but the card machine in the store was broken. So I called it a day, came home, remembered that while my laptop may not be able to run DS emulation, it CAN run GBA games, and thus the hard mode hack Pokemon Emerald 386. No Nuzlocke rules since the game is hard enough already, might try a Nuzlocke run on one of the standard roms after. So far I've just defeated the Winstrate family, got 3 badges so far, team is catastrophically unbalanced though. Led by a level 32 Gardevoir, level 29 Ivysaur as backup, everyone else is about ten levels lower than needed.  Much harder than regular Pokemon games but it's better that way. I actually use strategy and status moves now instead of just getting type advantage or massive level advantage and blitzkrieging everything in one effortless run. Maybe official Pokemon games should start including an official Hard Mode that unlocks after you defeat the Elite Four. Would certainly help replay value.


I can emulate Ds on my droid. Its just 1.2 GHz.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> I can emulate Ds on my droid. Its just 1.2 GHz.



I think you've underestimated exactly how wank my laptop is. It's a basic model netbook. 1GB RAM, 1.6GHz CPU, 160GB HDD. Literally he lowest of low end. But since all I need it for is basic net access and word processing it's suitable for my purposes and only cost me £40. The DS emulator I have will run, but at half speed for some reason. Doesn't matter though, my DS Lite and R4 card should arrive over the next couple of days, I'll just emulate DS games that way instead


----------



## Bubbysaur (Jul 22, 2015)

Not really an accomplishment, but I beat Metal Face in Xenoblade Chronicles. For the final time. The battle had a nice lead up to it and it totally felt climatic.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 22, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> Not really an accomplishment, but I beat Metal Face in Xenoblade Chronicles. For the final time. The battle had a nice lead up to it and it totally felt climatic.


Would you say you were really feeling it?


----------



## Bubbysaur (Jul 22, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Would you say you were really feeling it?



I was really feeling it. I had a good rhythm going!


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> I can emulate Ds on my droid. Its just 1.2 GHz.


the DS emulators for PC tend to be more demanding than they need to be.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 22, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I think you've underestimated exactly how wank my laptop is. It's a basic model netbook. 1GB RAM, 1.6GHz CPU, 160GB HDD. Literally he lowest of low end. But since all I need it for is basic net access and word processing it's suitable for my purposes and only cost me £40. The DS emulator I have will run, but at half speed for some reason. Doesn't matter though, my DS Lite and R4 card should arrive over the next couple of days, I'll just emulate DS games that way instead





vayanui8 said:


> the DS emulators for PC tend to be more demanding than they need to be.


That is the problem with desume. No$gba is awesome.


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 22, 2015)

Downloaded gta 3 on my iPhone 6 and feeling nostalgic


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> That is the problem with desume. No$gba is awesome.


No$gba has very poor support in my experience. Even when games ran they had odd graphical issues


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 22, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> No$gba has very poor support in my experience. Even when games ran they had odd graphical issues


Resume lags like hell for me. I was able to play only with no$gba.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 23, 2015)

Now I finally have some time on my hands I'm able to clear some of my backlog that has been building up over the year.
Been really busy with schoolwork this past semester and haven't been able to even finish a single game, other then some Pokémon I played during exams (because what better way is there than waste your time on games you finished 1000 times before )

First I finished the second half of Golden Sun with all Djinns and artifacts collected. Also defeated the Pirate King or whatever his name is.
After beating him, the actual final boss becomes laughably easy. 
Didn't really have a hard time against him, but it took a while to take him down and his Break ability was damn annoying.
The game was OK I guess, not an incredibly good story, but still enjoyable and the battle mechanics are quite fun.
Hope the sequel will improve on those.

Next I started and finished Last Window: The Secret of Cape West over the course of 2 days.
Really loved it, just like Room 215. It was way easier than the first game though, but in a good way.
In the first game you sometimes didn't have a clue where to go next, but it was always quite straightforward in the sequel.
It's a shame we'll never see the third game of the series.

After finishing that I started on Kingdom Hearts: 568/2 Days and reached day 118 (Right after exploring the Colosseum for the first time).
I've beaten it before on my R4, but I managed to find a copy a couple of months back.
This is a really difficult game to get your hands on around here...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 23, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> the DS emulators for PC tend to be more demanding than they need to be.


Emulators for PC in general seem to be more demanding than their Android counterparts. My first smart phone (the Samsung Moment on Android 1.5, before the Galaxy S was even a thing) could run SNES better than my laptop (which is ancient now, but was only three years old at the time). My original Samsung Galaxy S could even run N64 better than my laptop can.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 23, 2015)

Finished Chapter 1 of Fire Emblem (GBA). Was on 18x but had to restart because Serra died and 18x is hard.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 23, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Emulators for PC in general seem to be more demanding than their Android counterparts. My first smart phone (the Samsung Moment on Android 1.5, before the Galaxy S was even a thing) could run SNES better than my laptop (which is ancient now, but was only three years old at the time). My original Samsung Galaxy S could even run N64 better than my laptop can.


Yup! Bad optimization!!!


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 24, 2015)

Got to chapter 4 in Detective Conan and Kindaichi Case Files.

Once you pick this game up, you can't lower your DS. Just thought I'd warn you guys before it's too late.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got to chapter 4 in Detective Conan and Kindaichi Case Files.
> 
> Once you pick this game up, you can't lower your DS. Just thought I'd warn you guys before it's too late.


Truly interested... 999 did the same thing to me


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2015)

Got this game breaking glitch in Sanic 2:
Basically, I'm stuck inside of the wall. This happened while I was going fast and holding down at the round corner, behind Sanic. Had to wait 10 minutes to restart the level


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Got this game breaking glitch in Sanic 2:
> Basically, I'm stuck inside of the wall. This happened while I was going fast and holding down at the round corner, behind Sanic. Had to wait 10 minutes to restart the level


This happened to me in pretty much the exact same way in the "Knuckles in Sonic 2" lock-on mode in _Sonic Mega Collection_ YEARS back. The original Sonic games are great, but they're notorious for that kind of bug.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> Not really an accomplishment, but I beat Metal Face in Xenoblade Chronicles. For the final time. The battle had a nice lead up to it and it totally felt climatic.


God Xenoblade Chronicles is way too long. I'm at Valak Mountain in the 3DS version and really struggling to find motivation to go on, especially since I'm underleveled and will need to grind.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 25, 2015)

soulx said:


> God Xenoblade Chronicles is way too long. I'm at Valak Mountain in the 3DS version and really struggling to find motivation to go on, especially since I'm underleveled and will need to grind.


never grind.  If you're under-levelled, go do some quests.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 25, 2015)

(Based on Friday since it's 2:14am when writing this on Saturday)
Pokemon Shuffle - S Ranked Wobbuffet, caught Spiritomb and made it to stage 5 against Cresselia
Pokemon Rumble World - Bought the White Balloon, got 12 new titles, 9 new outfits, 4 new trees (raises stats), caught more than 300 Pokemon (one was a new Latios  ), released about 280 of them, and shamefully I bought 50 diamonds with actual money 
Rock & Roll Racing - Started on Warrior and beat it without replaying a planet
Volgarr - Kept getting owned by Level 2 plus boss (really fu*k that dude)


----------



## laudern (Jul 25, 2015)

I got to 99.75% completion in farcry 4. Need to save up and buy 4 guns or so to get my 100%


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Truly interested... 999 did the same thing to me


You should really try it out, it even includes paradoxes, your favorites 

On-topic: Got to chapter 5 in DC&KCF (too lazy to write the full name xD)


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2015)

I beat Shantae & the Pirate's Curse today. Good metroidvania.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> You should really try it out, it even includes paradoxes, your favorites
> 
> On-topic: Got to chapter 5 in DC&KCF (too lazy to write the full name xD)


much joy  me want.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 25, 2015)

Well that rabid dong-sniffer I've been dealing with on eBay finally shipped my DS Lite and R4 card. Nine fecking days late. So I've been killing time on the PS3. Got almost all the way through Sonic Unleashed, played a bit of Ace Combat Assault Horizon, then I got kicked off the PS3 so the wife could play Need For Speed so I ended up jamming on my guitar for a while. Almost got the hang of Holiday by The Scorpions.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 26, 2015)

Finished Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days. Took me 34 hours.
I forgot how drawn out the game is. It becomes quite tedious after a while.
You can tell the whole story of this game in 10 minutes, because it's mostly about an emo kid with an identity crisis who's surprisingly thin for someone who eats so much sea-salt ice cream... This really didn't need this long of a game.

This really got me in the mood for KH games though so probably going to replay BBS of DDD next.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 26, 2015)

emigre said:


> I beat Shantae & the Pirate's Curse today. Good metroidvania.


Did you go for a 100% run?


----------



## lolz5521 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hunted my 29th zinogre on mh4u for his armor set, still doesn't drop the item i wanted...sigh.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 26, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Finished Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days. Took me 34 hours.
> I forgot how drawn out the game is. It becomes quite tedious after a while.
> You can tell the whole story of this game in 10 minutes, because it's mostly about an emo kid with an identity crisis who's surprisingly thin for someone who eats so much sea-salt ice cream... This really didn't need this long of a game.
> 
> This really got me in the mood for KH games though so probably going to replay BBS of DDD next.



Oddly enough I'm also running through this game but I'm only playing it on the go so it's really getting drawn out, if you are in fact in a KH mood may I suggest giving Kingdom Hearts RE: Coded a try. For me it was a nice change of pace and I did enjoy their system. Knowing that other here have 358/2 Days make me wonder why it didn't go online, would be a nice feature.

As for what I accomplished . . . . . . . . I started playing Hearthstone and Heroes of the Storm.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jul 26, 2015)

Updated mods on my Skyrim installation and managed to not crash it...again >.>


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Did you go for a 100% run?



No. I just play games till I get my fix now. Working full time has impeded on how many gaems I can get through now.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 26, 2015)

Got to chapter 6 in Conan and Kindaichi

It feels like the end is near, I'm guessing it has maybe two more chapters till the end.


----------



## Pablitox (Jul 26, 2015)

Completed Summon Night Swordcraft Story 2, going to 100%, Also started playing Yoshi Topsy-Turvy.


----------



## Monado_III (Jul 26, 2015)

finally got around to beating Super Mario World.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 27, 2015)

Monado_III said:


> finally got around to beating Super Mario World.


You haven't beaten it until you get *96 exits.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> You haven't beaten it until you get *96 exits.


I am stuck at 95 for years, cannot find the last exit


----------



## Monado_III (Jul 27, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> You haven't beaten it until you get *96 exits.


*I finally beat bowser in SMW


----------



## CalebW (Jul 27, 2015)

I did absolutley nothing today in gaming.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I am stuck at 95 for years, cannot find the last exit


Hmm, intriguing.  Did you beat Chocolate Island 3 the "normal" way which leads you right back to Chocolate Island 3?  How about the Top Secret Area, did you get that?  I could imagine missing an exit in the Forrest of Illusion as that place has paths going every which way.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 27, 2015)

Got to chapter 7 in Conan and Kindaichi



Spoiler



Just disregard my previous posts here, there are no paradoxes, just one big plot twist. I feel stupid for not realizing earlier.


All in all, a great game, seems like this is the last chapter, as everything started unraveling


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Hmm, intriguing.  Did you beat Chocolate Island 3 the "normal" way which leads you right back to Chocolate Island 3?  How about the Top Secret Area, did you get that?  I could imagine missing an exit in the Forrest of Illusion as that place has paths going every which way.


I don't remember. I haven't used my snes for years. Maybe someday I will retry all levels one by one.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 28, 2015)

I became a master assassin.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 28, 2015)

Finally finished Detective Conan and Kindaichi Case Files. Well, almost. 

In the 7th chapter, you get an option to choose whether you want to play as Kindaichi or as Conan, and I picked Kindaichi, and finished the game from his point of view. Now I'm re-playing the 7th chapter as Conan, to see both endings.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Finally finished Detective Conan and Kindaichi Case Files. Well, almost.
> 
> In the 7th chapter, you get an option to choose whether you want to play as Kindaichi or as Conan, and I picked Kindaichi, and finished the game from his point of view. Now I'm re-playing the 7th chapter as Conan, to see both endings.


How many hours ingame? This is interessing me.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How many hours ingame? This is interessing me.


Took me 25 hours for the first route, and I'll probably need around 3 hours for the second route, so around 28 hours for the whole game


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Took me 25 hours for the first route, and I'll probably need around 3 hours for the second route, so around 28 hours for the whole game


Dayum, It seems very cool, What is the link to the translation patch? I would like to give it a try


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Dayum, It seems very cool, What is the link to the translation patch? I would like to give it a try


 http://www.dctp.ws/ConanKindaichi


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> http://www.dctp.ws/ConanKindaichi


Thank you


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Thank you


You're welcome, and I hope you'll enjoy it, it might even become my all-time favorite DS game


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> You're welcome, and I hope you'll enjoy it, it might even become my all-time favorite DS game


Patching the ROM right now, I think I am going to like it. From what I could see, the gameplay interface looks similar to Time Hollows


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 29, 2015)

I was SUPPOSED to be going to the Starcraft 2 tournament at Warwick University tonight, a friend of a friend was getting us in for free 'cause he knows a guy, but when we got to his place to head up to the uni he said that 'not enough people' had turned up (which I suspect means that a girl he wanted to see there wasn't attending and he lost interest) and we couldn't go. So today in gaming I achieved massive stress and disappointment and discovered that said friend of a friend is in fact a massive bell end.

But I also got the last Ace Attorney game I need to complete my set, at least until the new one releases in English, after finally getting XDelta working with some help from the Shoutbox and getting the English patch onto Prosecutor's Path.


----------



## duwen (Jul 29, 2015)

I experienced my first wedding in Tomadachi Life... Shaquille O'neil married Nikki Minaj after she proposed over a meal in a restaurant.
Joyful!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 29, 2015)

dDne nothing with gaming last 24h.
I have these installed on my notebook:

Ⓗⓐⓛⓕ-Ⓛⓘⓕⓔ Ⓞⓟⓟⓞⓢⓘⓝⓖ Ⓕⓞⓡⓒⓔ Ⓑⓛⓤⓔ Ⓢⓗⓘⓕⓣ
Ⓔⓜⓟⓔⓡⓞⓡ - Ⓑⓐⓣⓣⓛⓔ Ⓕⓞⓡ Ⓓⓤⓝⓔ
Ⓐⓜⓢⓣⓔⓡⓓⓐⓜ Ⓣⓐⓧⓘ Ⓜⓐⓓⓝⓔⓢⓢ
Ⓤⓝⓡⓔⓐⓛ Ⓣⓞⓤⓡⓝⓐⓜⓔⓝⓣ / ②00③
Ⓐⓜⓔⓡⓘⓒⓐⓝ ⓂⓒⒼⓔⓔ'ⓢ Ⓐⓛⓘⓒⓔ
Ⓕⓛⓘⓖⓗⓣ Ⓢⓘⓜⓤⓛⓐⓣⓞⓡ ②00②
Ⓒⓞⓓⓔⓝⓐⓜⓔ Ⓞⓤⓣⓑⓡⓔⓐⓚ
ⒷⒻ Ⓓⓔⓢⓔⓡⓣ Ⓒⓞⓜⓑⓐⓣ
ⓐ② ⓡⓐⓒⓔⓡ ② & ④
ⓣⓞⓒⓐ / ⓣⓞⓒⓐ ②

Maybe it's a good idea to play a game.. i have some time, holidays.. 

Good time and take care gaming. Greets


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 31, 2015)

Detective Conan and Kindaichi Case Files - CHECK!

It's official, this is my all-time favorite DS game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't remember. I haven't used my snes for years. Maybe someday I will retry all levels one by one.


You can do it! I remember I was about 13 or so when I first 100%'d the GBA version. All dragon coins, too! 

Edit: I forgot to mention that I beat _Bulletstorm_ (360) last week, on hard difficulty. It was a lot of fun for $5, and I'm surprised it didn't sell well enough to warrant a sequel. Real shame, especially since the ending very heavily teased a sequel. We could really use more single-player-focused run-and-gun shooters with unique mechanics like this one.

Edit 2: I just beat _Bayonetta_ (Wii U) on hard mode. It was rough, and my scores were abysmal, but I didn't do worse than my last normal run, so I'd say that I'm improving.  And I had no idea there was yet ANOTHER difficulty unlocked upon beating! 0_0 Looks like I have yet another difficulty to wreck me when I next decide to play.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Aug 1, 2015)

Completed Digimon World DS. The game is frustrating at moments (return to training peak) and I wanted to leave it sometimes (the swamp...) Anyway, it was a fun game! Waiting for the translation of Digimon Story Lost Evolution.
P.S. Can anybody recommend a game for a nuzlocke-sorts of game run?


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 1, 2015)

TheLoneWolfGamer said:


> Completed Digimon World DS. The game is frustrating at moments (return to training peak) and I wanted to leave it sometimes (the swamp...) Anyway, it was a fun game! Waiting for the translation of Digimon Story Lost Evolution.
> P.S. Can anybody recommend a game for a nuzlocke-sorts of game run?


Shin Megami Tensei Strange Journey


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Aug 2, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Shin Megami Tensei Strange Journey


I have Devil survivor 1/2


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 2, 2015)

Reached The Abyss in Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow.
Got the translated Tales of Innocence ROM working.
Smashed a few high scores on Rocksmith 2014.
Wife pointed out that my as yet unnamed black and gold Les Paul electric guitar I was using for said Rocksmith scores is near identical to one owned by Greg House on House M.D.
Messed about on Lego Rock Band DS.

Kind of a slow day to be honest.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Aug 2, 2015)

I.......... Well....... I played Metroid Zero Mission....


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 2, 2015)

I just bought Rocket League for PC , but before Downloading i wanted to check the Windows update.....my last update was almost 3 years ago, Now i have 1,5GB of updates that will take many hours to finish .
and i Have to wait 'till tommorow to play RL. T-T.....


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2015)

I beat _Cave Story 3D_ (3DS) on normal difficulty, with the true ending.

This is a massive deal for me. I was first introduced to _Cave Story_ roughly three years ago, when I saw the 3DS eShop version (the one with the original graphics and music, but the features of _Cave Story Plus_). I beat the game with the normal ending and made the prerequisites of the true ending, but I was nowhere near as good of a gamer as I am now, so I just couldn't beat it. So I gave up on it. Now three years later, albeit with a different version of _Cave Story_, I finally got the true ending. I'm really proud of myself, and really happy I gave the game another chance. It's actually really cool despite the criticism (I never understood why people complained about Nicalis's "bastardized" _Cave Story_ ports), and the graphics and music did a great job capturing the dank, moody atmosphere. I'd love to see a 3DS Metroid game in 2D, but with 3D graphics like this one.

Edit: Forgot to mention that my playtime was about 9:30 according to my 3DS log.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 6, 2015)

I beat Gargoyles Quest on Gameboy....hadn't done that since the 90's


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 6, 2015)

I finished arkham knight with 90% completion last night. I was going to try for 100% to get the true ending, but I was seriously pissed off when I found out I would need all of the stupid riddler trophies.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I finished arkham knight with 90% completion last night. I was going to try for 100% to get the true ending, but I was seriously pissed off when I found out I would need all of the stupid riddler trophies.


I don't blame you. I haven't played _Arkham Knight_ yet (I don't have a PC or console to play it on yet, but I already spoiled the plot for myself since I won't get to play it for quite a long time), but I'm hard-pressed to 100% a game just to get an extra cut scene that I can watch on YouTube anyway.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 6, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I don't blame you. I haven't played _Arkham Knight_ yet (I don't have a PC or console to play it on yet, but I already spoiled the plot for myself since I won't get to play it for quite a long time), but I'm hard-pressed to 100% a game just to get an extra cut scene that I can watch on YouTube anyway.


When I believed it to simply doing all the quests it was fine, those are all pretty fun and rewarding, but having to collect all the collectibles in a game in order to get the actual ending is a pretty terrible design choice.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> When I believed it to simply doing all the quests it was fine, those are all pretty fun and rewarding, but having to collect all the collectibles in a game in order to get the actual ending is a pretty terrible design choice.


I agree. I'm not a fan of "collectibles for the sake of collectibles." Sure, Metroidvanias (my favorite genre) tend to have a lot of collectibles, but at least they usually have some in-game use (missile expansions in Metroid, for example).


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 6, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I agree. I'm not a fan of "collectibles for the sake of collectibles." Sure, Metroidvanias (my favorite genre) tend to have a lot of collectibles, but at least they usually have some in-game use (missile expansions in Metroid, for example).


I like the option of having collectables, but they shouldn't be mandatory unless its the whole point of the game or something


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I like the option of having collectables, but they shouldn't be mandatory unless its the whole point of the game or something


Well, technically they're not required in Arkham Knight except for an extra cutscene. I normally don't mind that in games, as long as the base ending isn't incomplete on its own, and the collectibles themselves are fun to find. From my experience with the other Batman games, the Riddler trophies are usually not that fun to get, and there's way too many of them.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 6, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Well, technically they're not required in Arkham Knight except for an extra cutscene. I normally don't mind that in games, as long as the base ending isn't incomplete on its own, and the collectibles themselves are fun to find. From my experience with the other Batman games, the Riddler trophies are usually not that fun to get, and there's way too many of them.


The normal ending is pretty lacking honestly. It feels like theres something more and they even push you to get the full ending. And the riddler trophies not being fun to get is a serious part of the issue. Theres way too many of them for there to be interesting ways of obtaining many of them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2015)

Apparently I haven't had enough _Cave Story_ after yesterday, so I started and beat _Cave Story_ (WiiWare) on normal starting last night, and finishing around 1pm today. Now I can say I actually beat the 2D of Cave Story with the true ending for the first time. I'm still not done though, so I'm going to play the freeware original on PSP next.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 7, 2015)

Started playing Dark Souls 2.....I'm now stuck on three seperate bosses. Both Dragon Riders kick my ass, and the Pursuer trick where I parrry to stun him then shoot him with the ballista isn't working because the ballista won't fire  Going through earlier areas to farm for souls, upgrade my gear, find the other parts of my armour set and pray to god I develop some sort of skill at the game before I give in to despair and snap the disc.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Aug 8, 2015)

I beat Mother Brain in Metroid Zero Mission. Now battling it out with Mecha Ridley.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 9, 2015)

I just beat the Cleric Beast in Bloodborne. It took a few tries but I found it pretty reasonable. The most frustrating part during it was the camera


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 9, 2015)

Been playing a couple of different games in between study sessions, but can't seem to stick to 1 in particular.
It's mainly the 3DS ambassador GBA games that I've neglected to play.
Problem is they are mostly platformers and I really suck at those (and have gotten to hate them).
Who knows, maybe I'll come to like them if I develop some skills.

Got to sector 6 of Metroid Fusion, but those Ice Virus X cells are kicking my ass.
Have to say I rather like the game thus far. Did have to use a guide at one point. Those damn hidden rooms...
I thought I was being thorough searching, but apparently I've already missed about 10 missile packs.

Got the first piece of the mirror in Kirby's Amazing Mirror.
For some reason this game seems a lot harder than Dreamland even though you'd think it'd be easier with all those transformations in the newer games.

Finished the first world of Mario vs Donkey Kong. I don't even know why I bother with this game really, because I find it extremely boring.
The completionist in me just wants me to finish every game I get.

And lastly I've been playing some Pokémon Shuffle which is both extremely tedious and addicting...
Now stuck on the Mega Glalie level.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Beat stage 2 of the firemen


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2015)

Testing my GBA further. It was a very long time since I've used one


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Testing my GBA further. It was a very long time since I've used one


What games?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> What games?


Pokémon Ruby, Leaf Green and Crystal


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Pokémon Ruby, Leaf Green and Crystal


Cool I love Pokemon (duh)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Cool I love Pokemon (duh)


I ordered cr batteries on ebay though, Pokémon Gold does not save, Pokémon Ruby clock does not work and RTC in Pokémon Crystal is stuck and resets every time I play 

Only Pokémon Yellow seems fine, but I will change the battery anyway


----------



## New_Newbie (Aug 11, 2015)

I beat the sixth level of The Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures for 3ds. This game. I swear.
I also spent the day taking apart and intensely cleaning my N64 games so I can sell them. Poor me.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I ordered cr batteries on ebay though, Pokémon Gold does not save, Pokémon Ruby clock does not work and RTC in Pokémon Crystal is stuck and resets every time I play
> 
> Only Pokémon Yellow seems fine, but I will change the battery anyway


That happened to my used Ruby. It's not to bad unless you want umbreon and what not


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> That happened to my used Ruby. It's not to bad unless you want umbreon and what not


But all time based events doesn't work. And I care about that actually


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But all time based events doesn't work. And I care about that actually


OK great one I do to now!

Anyway I played a few sonic battle fights


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 12, 2015)

I beat the Blood Starved Beast in Bloodborne. The game just keeps getting more and more fun as I play. I love how different all the weapons are.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 12, 2015)

Finished L.A Noire today, good game; good game. Now; to finish GTA V for the 17th time! eter:


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 12, 2015)

starteda bit of sonic advance and still playing the firemen


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2015)

Beat the boss at the power plant/silo or whatever in Metroid Fusion.
It wasn't that hard. The robotspider before gave me more problems until I realized I could wiggle free when he grabbed me or just stay in the corner in morph ball-mode, where he can't reach me.
Then I nearly got a heart attack when SA-X was suddenly standing before me and I had to run for my life.
Finally got past him after 5 tries, but now I'm stuck on the next boss in sector 5 (Nightmare X).

I'm really starting to get the hang of this game. At first I was annoyed by all those hidden rooms and powerups, but after a while you get the hang of figuring out where they might be.
Maybe I'll finally get into those castlevania games I have lying around too.


----------



## Arras (Aug 12, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Beat the boss at the power plant/silo or whatever in Metroid Fusion.
> It wasn't that hard. The robotspider before gave me more problems until I realized I could wiggle free when he grabbed me or just stay in the corner in morph ball-mode, where he can't reach me.
> Then I nearly got a heart attack when SA-X was suddenly standing before me and I had to run for my life.
> Finally got past him after 5 tries, but now I'm stuck on the next boss in sector 5 (Nightmare X).
> ...


Just so you know, Nightmare is pretty much the hardest boss of the game in my opinion. The final boss can also be tricky at first, but IMO he's still easier.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2015)

Started the 3rd chapter of *Detective Conan & Kindaichi Case Files: *_*Chance Encounter of 2 Great Detectives. *_I swear this game is great


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Aug 13, 2015)

Fished my playthrough of pokemon silver and 30 rounds of vs in metal warriors with my roommate


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2015)

Just finished Act 2 in MGS4 and I'm enjoying the game so far. Its got its fair share of MGS-unique quirky characters (Drebin and the monkey) and the gameplay is pretty alright too (cool how it feels like you're in a living battlefield with rebel soldiers and stuff). Now there have been a lot of pretty lengthy exposition-filled cutscenes (nanomachines!) but so far they haven't been so bad, about par for the course for a MGS game.

Hoping I'll be able to finish this and Peacewalker HD in time for MGSV. And not be burned out from too much Metal Gear too at that point lol.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 15, 2015)

Played sa2 on my old droid razr M and it runs pretty good except for audio


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 16, 2015)

I caught a pikachu in pokemon crystal. and beat daisy in mario party 7, but lost to toadette.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 16, 2015)

Played more sa2 on my old phone but audio was alot better so I dunno any more


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2015)

I didn't get around to commenting, but I beat four different versions of Cave Story last week, all with the true ending. Here's a list...

_Cave Story 3D_ (3DS)- Beat with the true ending. My first time beating any version of the game's true ending after owning it for 3 years, so I'm quite proud of myself. I already posted about this here, but figured I'd mention it again with all the others.
_Cave Story_ (WiiWare)- Again, beat with the true ending. 100% item collection, too.
_Cave Story_ (PSP homebrew)- Beat with the true ending and 100% item collection
_Cave Story +_ (3DS eShop)- Beat Curly Story with the true ending and 100% item collection.
_VVVVVV_ (3DS eShop)- Beat the game on flip mode with all trinkets. I also beat the player levels _333333 (Easy Mode)_ with all trinkets, and _A New Dimension_. I didn't get all the trinkets in _A New Dimension_ though, and the game won't let you go back after a certain point, so I'm starting over again to get all the trinkets. I intend to eventually beat all the player levels included in the 3DS version.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2015)

Finally reached ACT 5 of MGS4 and a lot has happened, this game certainly is something (on the positive side for me).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 18, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I didn't get around to commenting, but I beat four different versions of Cave Story last week, all with the true ending. Here's a list...
> 
> _Cave Story 3D_ (3DS)- Beat with the true ending. My first time beating the game's true ending after 3 years, so I'm quite proud of myself. I already posted about this year, but figured I'd mention it again with all the others.
> _Cave Story_ (WiiWare)- Again, beat with the true ending. 100% item collection, too.
> ...


Damn you xwatchmanx . How did you got Cave Story 3D?!??!?!! Who need I kill to get a copy??
I been hunting for it in my country but nobody sell it, and I don't want to import it.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 18, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Damn you xwatchmanx . How did you got Cave Story 3D?!??!?!! Who need I kill to get a copy??
> I been hunting for it in my country but nobody sell it, and I don't want to import it.


I found one in a local video game store lol

But I sold it a year ago because the games was meh compared to the original cave story lol


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Damn you xwatchmanx . How did you got Cave Story 3D?!??!?!! Who need I kill to get a copy??
> I been hunting for it in my country but nobody sell it, and I don't want to import it.


I've had it for almost 3 years (I picked it up in October 2012). I heard it was getting rare-ish at the time, but Gamestop hadn't yet jacked up the price. I was just getting into Cave Story at the time (I was playing the eShop version), so I figured I should grab it for $25 while I still could. Had the original case, too.

Apparently it's not very rare here in the USA anymore: I just looked it up and it's $20 at Gamestop, and $28 on Amazon.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2015)

BEAT MGS4
http://gbatemp.net/review/metal-gear-solid-4.362/


----------



## TheCrimsonIdol (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't know if this was mentioned before, but what I accomplished in gaming is that I released the soundtrack of the GBA port of Payback with the help of the main programmer of the game: James Daniels. I actually asked him on Wednesday via e-mail if he could share the track listing for the GBA version of Payback since I could not find one anywhere and I thought the soundtrack sounded really good. He eventually gave me a track listing and even a ZIP file with all of the songs in their original format (ProTracker .MOD files) in a reply. I eventually uploaded a video of the soundtrack on YouTube and also put a link in the description for a download of the soundtrack in MP3 and MOD formats.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 21, 2015)

I have unlocked every steam achievement for cook, serve, delicious. That's a personal first time for a steam game for me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2015)

I beat "A New Dimension" mode with all trinkets in _VVVVVV_ (3DS eShop). I moved on to "Golden Spiral" after, but that mode is just so hard that I'm not having fun, so I think I'm going to stop with this game, for now. Perhaps next time I get a _VVVVVV_ itch, I'll pick up where I left off.

I also finally finished leveling up both subclasses on all three of my characters in _Destiny_ (PS3), so I'm ready for the new subclass when _The Taken King_ comes out next month. I'm really excited. I also leveled up all my exotic weapons (including my recently-purchased Gjallarhorn). All that's left now is to level up all my exotic armor: I have one piece I'm leveling on my warlock (I already leveled it once, but got a much better roll from an engram, so I'm leveling it again), and a good 5 or more each on my titan and hunter. No idea if I can finish leveling all those up before TTK (you can only wear one piece of exotic armor at a time, for those who don't know, so it's not as easy as equipping it all), but I'll try my damnedest!


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 25, 2015)

I beat Bloodborne and got the true ending. The second to last boss was much more difficult than the final boss. The ending really made me go wtf. Loved the game.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally finished _Attack of the Saiyans_ which lasted for 30 hours but I'm still yet to come across and defeat 



Spoiler



Broli


 the secret boss. _AotS_ is a bitter-sweet game for Dragon Ball fans who always wanted a quality RPG game.

It was also awesome to see 



Spoiler



Freeza


 teased for the sequel which was never made.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 26, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It was also awesome to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they got a bit overly optimistic there.
Real shame because that game was great! Great battle system.


----------



## Obveron (Aug 27, 2015)

I got to 2000 in Agar.io.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 4, 2015)

Completed Hoenn pokédex of Pokémon Emerald and received a Totodile.
Now all I have to do is do this 2 times more to get the other 2 Johto starters and I can complete the National Dexes on my Gen III games...


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2015)

Crashing/ Freezing my WiiU countless times in the past days


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 4, 2015)

wow, so much stuff i've done since my last post here....
- Started and finished FF VI for GBA on 4 Weeks, my team pretty much destroyed Kefka.
- Acquired TFFCC for the 3DS, 37 hours, 50000 Rhythmia in less than 2 weeks, got 20 characters to lv 75, there's still about 50 remaining to be unlocked.....
- Bought Evoland 2 and already got to the 3D section, a really big step up from the first game.
-Also started Shining force, resurrection of the Dank dragon, the game difficulty is way too dissonant, one level you're mowing enemies left and right, the next one you're getting your ass kicked really hard.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 4, 2015)

Played an unhealthy amount of MGSV, up to mission 13.

Gameplay-wise, this is easily my favourite Metal Gear


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 4, 2015)

I threw over 40 Ultra Balls at the almost-dead Zygarde, and then it ran out of moves, used Struggle, and killed itself.

I wanna cry.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I threw over 40 Ultra Balls at the almost-dead Zygarde, and then it ran out of moves, used Struggle, and killed itself.
> 
> I wanna cry.



Sad, if you threw 41, you would've caught it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 4, 2015)

I had 100 when I started, and now I have 56, so yeah, I did throw 41, and 3 more


----------



## NegaBBB (Sep 4, 2015)

Today i have beaten Batman: Arkham knight, but finding all the riddler trophies is going to be pain in the a** :C.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I had 100 when I started, and now I have 56, so yeah, I did throw 41, and 3 more



44 then? Ehh? Nvm.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I threw over 40 Ultra Balls at the almost-dead Zygarde, and then it ran out of moves, used Struggle, and killed itself.
> 
> I wanna cry.


I know that feel. I saved in front of Zapdos in Pomémon Heart Gold. the same thing happened 6 times until I finally got him.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 4, 2015)

I actually got around to play a game today.    I'm usually sleeping or working. 

Other than that, I DID pre-order Super Mario Maker!  Maybe somebody will completely recreate Super Mario World!


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 4, 2015)

Finished the Looker sidequest in Pokémon Y. Dem feels ;-;
I'd really like to see Emma in a future game, maybe even as a champion.

EDIT:

HOLY CRAP I JUST RAN INTO A SHINY TRANQUILL IN A FRIEND SAFARI


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 4, 2015)

Recent gaming achievements;

- Beat Contra 4 on Hard mode. 
- Beat Metal Slug 7 on Hard mode
- Bought back a few of the games I had to sell when times were hard. Glad to have AC4 Black Flag back.
- Beat a tonne of levels on N+

And finally....

- Tracked down the little prick orc captain who kept killing me in Shadow of Mordor. He'd powered up to the point where he was immune to all standard and ranged attacks, immune to stealth, immune to explosions, had a huge crew and a weapon that causes massive internal bleeding to mess with my day. Absolutely impossible to injure in a head on attack......but terrified of those big wolf-like Caragors. So I caught myself a caragor and charged in to his headquarters in an orgy of blood and steel that'd make a heavy metal album cover proud. Then he absolutely cacked his pants the moment I arrived due to his fear of caragors, ran for the hills, got ran down and beaten into the floor before I wraith-molested him for info on the local Warchief and then blew his head up so all his mates shat themselves and bailed.

Not gonna lie, it was glorious.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 11, 2015)

I Just beat MGSV in under 50 hours now it's time for the other one if you know what I'm talking about


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2015)

Finally beat Candice, the 7th gym leader in Pokemon Perfect Platinum Challenge Edition. Three of her four creatures died extremely quickly but her Froslass is borderline impossible to hit. Her Abomasnow sets up Hail with its ability and Froslass feeds off it wit her ability to raise her evasion, then uses Double Team over and over to make it impossible to land a clean hit, so I lost a few times simply because I couldn't hit her, even with X Accuracy. 

Then, the moment of destiny, where my Arcanine earned his keep once and for all by catching her with a well placed Fire Blast, killing the damn thing in one hit. BURN, YOU BITCH!

Of course all it earned me was the right to keep another pointless HM Whore around to use Rock Climb, and the chance to waste hours of my life taking out the latest in a long line of Team Rocket rip offs because Nintendo treats that idea like a fucking security blanket. Ironic that a series about growth and evolution hasn't changed in any significant way in over a decade.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2015)

Tonight I beat this fucker







..Kraid in Super Metroid. Great game, but I keep messing up the controls because my muscle memory is still programmed from Zero Mission.


----------



## tony_2018 (Sep 14, 2015)

hippy dave said:


> Tonight I beat this fucker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda like how i would try to parry in street figher 2....that ain't happening.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 14, 2015)

hippy dave said:


> Tonight I beat this fucker
> 
> ..Kraid in Super Metroid. Great game, but I keep messing up the controls because my muscle memory is still programmed from Zero Mission.


I felt the same way, since my first Metroid game was Fusion (can't remember if I played Super or Zero Mission first after that). The controls and physics in Fusion and Zero Mission are a million times better than Super Metroid, and the inclusion of a run button in Super was such a mistake.


----------



## Guinea (Sep 19, 2015)

I finished world 4 in super Mario Bros 2 for 3DS


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 19, 2015)

Guinea said:


> I finished world 4 in super Mario Bros 2 for 3DS


The original Super Mario Bros. 2 on the 3DS VC, or NEW Super Mario Bros. 2?


----------



## Guinea (Sep 19, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> The original Super Mario Bros. 2 on the 3DS VC, or NEW Super Mario Bros. 2?


New super mario bros 2


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 20, 2015)

After doing some sidequests, collecting heart pieces, rupees and buying all of Ravio's items, I finally got back to the main storyline in A Link Between Worlds, and rescued three sages. Four to go 

Edit: Also, bosses in this game are terribly easy lol


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> After doing some sidequests, collecting heart pieces, rupees and buying all of Ravio's items, I finally got back to the main storyline in A Link Between Worlds, and rescued three sages. Four to go
> 
> Edit: Also, bosses in this game are terribly easy lol


the entire game is terribly easy haha.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 20, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> the entire game is terribly easy haha.


Haha, yeah, I'll probably try the Hero mode when I finish the game.


----------



## swirlyglasses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm revisiting F-zero GX story mode. I beat chapter 5 very hard yesterday and am now on chapter 7 (very hard).

I got to chapter 7 about 5 years ago and I just rage quit the game forever. Not this time though. I'll get it eventually.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 20, 2015)

A Link Between Worlds - CHECK!






The ending really brought a smile on my face. No matter how easy and short, story-wise this might be my favorite Zelda game.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> A Link Between Worlds - CHECK!
> The ending really brought a smile on my face. No matter how easy and short, story-wise this might be my favorite Zelda game.


A Link to the Past remains better to me.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2015)

Beat Borderlands 2 with Zero.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> A Link to the Past remains better to me.


Link's Awakening FTW!

As of today - Destiny:
Dismantled 34 exotics for the shards
Soft capped my Warlock
Soloed POE 34 and won 
Bought 4 Legacy Engrams (things are NOT cheap)

Pokemon Rumble World:
Made lvl 56
Beat the King's Challenge on Sunday

Pokemon Shuffle:
S ranked and caught Pokemon on levels 80 - 84

Split/Second
Won 15 online ranked matches and got tons of hate mail


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 28, 2015)

Finished the first chapter of Danganronpa 3.


----------



## gameshark (Sep 28, 2015)

Finally made some cool cheats for the Chinese version of Gran Turismo psp version.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 28, 2015)

I got the best ending in Way of the Samurai 3 recently. But aside from that I've just been playing Rocksmith 2014.  Kind of annoyed right now because my usual guitar is damaged. The jack is loose so the cable wobbles, causing some signal loss. Thankfully I have two other guitars that work fine (well, mostly for one of them in dire need of some clean strings) so it's not a big deal. Minor damage, easily repaired as soon as I get my hands on a screwdriver.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2015)

Finished Sm4sh Wii U classic mode on difficulty 8 with Mario. I tried playing on difficuly 9 once, but found it overwhelming. I will clear it on 9 someday.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2015)

Finally beat Touhou 8 Extra Stage
Caught Latias in Pokemon Shuffle at stage 14
Yeah it's a slow day :/


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tried doing the "consecutive fishing" shiny hunting method for the first time today, and after around 40 encounters this fabulous thing appeared


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 2, 2015)

Finished Danganronpa Another Episode.
I like the gameplay of the main series way better, but definitely not a bad game at all.
Way more disturbing than the other games though.
Also those 'hidden kids'-stickers are really hard too find!
I thought I searched around all the levels pretty thoroughly, but I still only found about half of them.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 2, 2015)

I beat Bubble Bobble. Again. This time on the GBA.

There is something about this game that makes me want to play all of the versions released console after console. You can't really blame Taito for milking this cow because it really never gets old, and every generation of players deserve to put their hands on it.
Still... I wish they'd have kept the original audio in the "Old" version of the game on GBA. The graphics is there, but the tunes rendered by the GBA... ew. Also the item library only shows the icons of the items found but doesn't explain what they do.

Maybe I should beat this game in Super Mode.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 3, 2015)

I finally started playing Conkers Bad Fur Day on my Wii and I love the humour jesus christ. Never played a game like it before and it's definitely one I'm going to finish some day.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2015)

Beat the first dark world temple on Zelda a link to the past.

On the actual cartridge on my snes! *gasp*


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Beat the first dark world temple on Zelda a link to the past.
> 
> On the actual cartridge on my snes! *gasp*



That fucking armor is a bitch to break while dodging the tail swipes. I don't have any problem beating him now but that fucker gave me hell in grade school. I need to replay LttP; it's my favorite Zelda game and one of the best games ever.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> That fucking armor is a bitch to break while dodging the tail swipes. I don't have any problem beating him now but that fucker gave me hell in grade school. I need to replay LttP; it's my favorite Zelda game and one of the best games ever.


damn right! It was a pain to kill!


----------



## Flood (Oct 5, 2015)

Started Playing Pokémon Prism again (barely played it the first time) and Prof Ilk is an idiot so far


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 5, 2015)

Started playing Apollo Justice - Ace Attorney again, and just got past the first case.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hacked in Volcanion to my Y version, just for fun, I won't be using him of course. But it's so darn cute, just look at that face 



Spoiler


----------



## [^Blark^] (Oct 7, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I played Catherine for the first time.
> I didn't know what genre it was, except that it was a cartoon style.
> 
> It's surprisingly a puzzle game most of the time (too many cube to climb!).
> ...



if that's the game where you are a goat person being chased it's so weird I have it for 360 but hadn't played it much.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 7, 2015)

yes, that's the one. I completed it.
I liked the puzzles, sometime it was hard and I was short on time to complete the level.
It was a nice game. I saw one ending, and watched the others on youtube (didn't want to restart the game multiple time to try all stories)
There's a arcade mode, but I never completed these puzzles.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Oct 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> damn right! It was a pain to kill!


hardest boss fight for me is that damn giant moth in the third dungeon in the dark world. everytime if I'm not fully healed I die at least once.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 7, 2015)

About to start rayman legends on ps3


----------



## [^Blark^] (Oct 7, 2015)

dumped around 50+ hours in Dragon Quest Monsters 3D : Terrys wonderland 3D. I'm in the process of breeding a Prism Peacock/Rainhawk I have 2x (firebird) and 2x (snowbird) I bred the firebirds now just need another snowbird to breed them together and then breed the mated firebird and snowbird to hopefully get Prism Peacock. 

Waiting on release of mother 4... so in the meantime I literally just started playing chrono trigger for SNES. I was going to play the NDS remake but I just like the feel of playing it on snes. (not official cart though :/ way too expensive) I never beat it before but got so far in the past to the point where I recruited magus to my team.


----------



## Arras (Oct 7, 2015)

Finally got rank ★01 in Lunatic Rave 2. If you're wondering what the hell that means, you have to beat all of this without dying:

(note, that's not my video)


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 7, 2015)

Fought hard in the Smash 4 tournament at my wife's office. They had no work to do while they waited for the Legal team to get their shit together, so we had a huge Smash session. My Rathalos Mii put up one hell of a fight but was eventually just barely edged out by my wife's PA Megan with Yoshi in the quarter-finals. Came down to the wire but credit where it's due, she beat me fair and square. The wife beat Megan in the Semi-finals for petty vengeance but she was taken down in the final by Gavin from HR who I swear does nothing but play Smash 24/7, even I would've struggled with him. 

I then went and tore through Classic mode on 9.0 just to prove that I'm not a muppet.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 7, 2015)

I got to level 23 on destiny yesterday. Gonna take the next few days off from the game so I don't get burned out


----------



## Issac (Oct 7, 2015)

I got way past 400 (rainbow glowing) stars on Ultimate NES Remix in a couple of days... Hella fun, but some of the games are really not my cup of tea.
I started playing with Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask again a few days ago too. Last time I played there were still "Daily Puzzles" being released. So it downloaded the last 320 I was missing out of the 365 total  Completed a lot of those, but have 200 to go.

And today I started playing Shin Megami Tensei for SNES, for the umphteenth time... this time with a better mindset. This time trying to understand the system, and not just dive straight into it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 7, 2015)

Got the Courage Fragment in Tales of Hearts R (top of High Tower and defeating Amethyst).
This game seems perfectly beatable if you input a half-assed strategy, just put it on auto and focus on healing with Hisui.
I even find it to be harder if you actually control the characters (mostly because I tend to forget to guard).


----------



## Flood (Oct 8, 2015)

Caught a Ralts and a Vulpix as well as leveled all my Pokémon to 12. 
Faced the first gym leader who also spoke like and idiot. Now I'm in some trainer hall that plays Zelda music.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 9, 2015)

The race between my wife and I continues. To those who don't know, we're racing through Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright on 3DS in a battle of wits and logical deduction. Winner decided on lowest time, highest score, and most hint coins remaining at the end. Best out of three to take the victory. 

Just beat chapter 2's witch trial, and not gonna spoil anything here but I've never had more trouble believing in my client thanks to the pre-trial cutscene pretty much showing her kill the victims, and with what just happened at the end of one of the most chaotic trials of my Ace Attorney career (a career that includes cross-examining a killer whale up on a murder charge, so some pretty stiff competition), that cutscene at the end of the trial made me feel like a full on arse hole for getting my Not Guilty verdict. I know the death penalty exists in the PW world but since we never see it I always just assumed they spent the rest of their lives in jail, we've seen this to be the case before. To show me what I just saw was straight up brutal. Barbaric, even.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Oct 9, 2015)

I beat the Cleric Beast on BloodBorne first try and I defeated Father whatever his name with my Pals lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 10, 2015)

Finished Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask.
Dem feels ;-;


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 10, 2015)

yuyuyup said:


> I exercised with my 3DS in my pocket for coins like I always do.  I'm a videogame hero.


How many playcoins do you have because i bet i have MORE!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 10, 2015)

This was a couple of days ago but I finally beat Mario & Luigi Dream Team Bros. I struggled with the two last bosses so it was a great feeling being able to beat them, but at the same time I'm a bit sad that I'm done with the game. There aren't many RPGs on the 3DS that I actually like, even though RPG is my favorite genre.
I rescued every Pi'llo as well so there's pretty much nothing else interesting to do on my 3DS now besides wait for Bravely Second, and finish the DLC case in AA5.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 10, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> How many playcoins do you have because i bet i have MORE!


I haven't done this in a while actually, but only because I switched from 3ds xl to New 3DS and didn't transfer shit over.  I would have but the trade-in situation didn't allow that, I didn't want to go beyond the n3ds firmware.  That is my excuse but I exercise better than ever due to a health secret


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 10, 2015)

yuyuyup said:


> I haven't done this in a while actually, but only because I switched from 3ds xl to New 3DS and didn't transfer shit over.  I would have but the trade-in situation didn't allow that, I didn't want to go beyond the n3ds firmware.  That is my excuse but I exercise better than ever due to a health secret


Well i have 300 because i have the play coins hacker through ironhax lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I threw over 40 Ultra Balls at the almost-dead Zygarde, and then it ran out of moves, used Struggle, and killed itself.
> 
> I wanna cry.


Update on this:

I read somewhere that I can battle a defeated Zygarde again after beating E4 again, so I went and defeated them, and sure enough, Zygarde was waiting


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 12, 2015)

60 hours on Pokémon Y (which translates to around 80 minutes a day since I got it, on September 1st)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2015)

I officially became a game collectionner today 


Will post pics in the TYRBOG thread later


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I officially became a game collectionner today
> 
> 
> Will post pics in the TYRBOG thread later


With all the posts you've been making lately with the new things you bought I'm surprised you didn't already consider yourself to be a collector


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> With all the posts you've been making lately with the new things you bought I'm surprised you didn't already consider yourself to be a collector


and you just notified me that I didn't post the pics I promised above yesterday xD


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2015)

Spent over 5 hours in Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorer of Sky.


I didn't see that happening today 
This game is awesome.


----------



## Issac (Oct 17, 2015)

I've got hooked on Shin Megami Tensei for SNES, and played for a bit. It sure is a bit complicated, and a good manual would certainly help. 

It makes me want to try to beat (and complete) Unlimited SaGa again, even though that's one difficult and complex game. I love the idea of it, but the lack of grinding possibilities makes it way too difficult for someone like me.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 17, 2015)

Found a shiny Relicanth while fishing for a shiny Dragalge. I don't need it, so feel free to ask if you want it, I'm not looking for anything in return


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2015)

Reached chapter 6 in Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky, After 9 hours ingame.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Reached chapter 6 in Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky, After 9 hours ingame.


Is the game good? I never really got far in any of the Mystery Dungeon games, battle mechanics just felt wrong somehow.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Is the game good? I never really got far in any of the Mystery Dungeon games, battle mechanics just felt wrong somehow.


ingame mecanic is fine to me. it's roguelike, pokémon themed.

but the story is very interesting, so far I am truly enjoying the game. It's been a very long time since this happened to me while playing a game. Previous game was 999.

It was worth my 10$


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> ingame mecanic is fine to me. it's roguelike, pokémon themed.
> 
> but the story is very interesting, so far I am truly enjoying the game. It's been a very long time since this happened to me while playing a game. Previous game was 999.
> 
> It was worth my 10$


I'll try giving it a shot again someday, hopefully I'll overcome the weird battles haha


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 17, 2015)

Not sure if you'd call it an achievement but I basically spent the last 12 straight hours playing Tales of Zestiria.  Had to up the difficulty level since I was rather stupidly overpowered (as in bosses weren't even getting an attack off before getting combo-locked and brutalized) but I'm enjoying it so far. I like how there's multiple solutions to problems, like how I could bribe my way in to the festival, swap a trinket for a way in, or just blag my way past their guards by flashing one of said trinkets at them. I find myself wondering if things change to any significant degree, multiple endings and such.

Trying to decide whether or not to grab The Last Of US GOTY Edition off PSN. It's only £8 in the sale but I'm badly low of funds. I get paid shortly AFTER the offer expires though, so short of trading something in for a PSN card it's perhaps more of a risk than it's worth :/


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2015)

Reached chapter 7 in Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorer of Sky.


----------



## gameshark (Oct 18, 2015)

Played as The Flash in Temple Run.


----------



## vincentx77 (Oct 18, 2015)

gameshark said:


> Played as The Flash in Temple Run.




Wow. That game is not pretty on a 4k monitor. Oh, and cheater!!!  =)


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 18, 2015)

Finished the main story of Tales of Hearts R.
Really liked the battle mechanisms.
I think I have another Tales game lying around somewhere that I haven't played yet, so probably going to start that one next.
After finishing up all the sidequests of course.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 18, 2015)

triassic911 said:


> Today in gaming I have accomplished absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm not sure if this counts as a 'gaming' achievement or not but I got an email from a fan of my written works this morning (yes, I have actual fans, #humblebrag) inviting me to a rather prestigious sounding writing contest, with an actual trophy and everything, after reading through one of my fanfic projects for Final Fantasy 7. Since it was a game story that got me the invite, I'm counting it. Now all gaming efforts have ceased in favour of getting a new project finished for the contest.  I'm not even playing Tales Of Zestiria today.

Still not sure where I sit on The Last Of Us GOTY though. Because my online banking doesn't update as quickly as it should, I actually don't know if I have enough left to buy it or not. Might just go trade in some crappy old games for a PSN card tomorrow and bypass the issue.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 18, 2015)

Earned the title "Grandmaster of the Land" in FFXIV.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 18, 2015)

Finished Eternal Sonata (US version) 100%
Finished Forza Horizon 2 Fast Furious.
Finishing up TTG TWD soon~


----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2015)

About to fight a boss in Shin Megami Tensei. I don't know if I'm underleveled or not, and I'm having a hard time dealing with the whole deamon summoning thing... It's a mechanic I'm not feeling comfortable with.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2015)

playing through chapter 8 in pkmn md:eos


----------



## VMM (Oct 19, 2015)

Beat Megaman, the first of the series, while taking a shit, damn I'm still all sweaty from that.


----------



## laudern (Oct 19, 2015)

VMM said:


> Beat Megaman, the first of the series, while taking a shit, damn I'm still all sweaty from that.



Sounds like you might have needed a players guide for your shit if it took that long.


----------



## VMM (Oct 19, 2015)

laudern said:


> Sounds like you might have needed a players guide for your shit if it took that long.


Of course it didn't take that long, but I coudn't just stop playing.
Beside, I was already in Yellow Devil Stage, so it din't take that long.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 19, 2015)

Been playing Rayman legends on ps3. It's a good game and I got it at the library.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2015)

Started chapter 11 in pokémon mystery dungeon: explorers of sky 

Can't stop playing.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2015)

Reached chapter 12 in Pokémon Mystery Dungen: Explorers of Sky


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 21, 2015)

Updated my 3DS


----------



## T-hug (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 22, 2015)

Started playing Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Started playing Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky.


Oh yeah o/


----------



## Amadren (Oct 22, 2015)

I have:
Accomplished 720 achievements on steam
Won every trophies on Bloodborne (350H played)
Top 10 in EU on World of Warcraft 3v3 arena
Won an official Mariokart 7 race


----------



## Issac (Oct 22, 2015)

Today I reached level 52 in the NOTPRON game. 
Feelin' clever.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 23, 2015)

Unlocked EVERY song in:




And no my Extreme 2 and SuperNova does not have cases, and yes I used a controller because I'm too old to be jumping around.

100%'ed Ratchet & Clank 1 and 2:




Will complete the rest of the series later :/ (sometime later)

Raped this classic again:




Star 96 files A, B, and C (thanks Mark for the cart)

Still fighting this fawking thing, but only until stage 50 so I can get my Mega Speed Up:




And No I don't hack my 3DS games because of reasons, we all know (or should know) my views on this topic. If not read my posts.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2015)

Playing in Chapter 14 in Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky.
Died in a dungeon, but got rescued, and recieved a revive seed, thanks to @ihaveamac for his help


----------



## Depravo (Oct 23, 2015)

Completed Life is Strange on the PS4 and added another platinum trophy to my collection.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 24, 2015)

Not really me, but my sister started playing Pokémon White 2 and just beat the 4th gym.

I love passing my favorite games to young 'uns.


----------



## Flood (Oct 25, 2015)

Started a bit of Soul Silver and Call of Pripyat. Keep getting lost in CoP and I'm constantly dying yet I can't put it down.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 26, 2015)

Took my very first screenshot with Ninjhax 2.5


----------



## Vipera (Oct 29, 2015)

I've just beaten Bit.Trip RUNNER on 3DS.

A fun game. Very unforgiving too, I like that. But I can't stand how a Wiiware game lags this much on a 3DS without the 3D turned on. Sometimes I didn't get the bonus pellets on purpose to avoid that much lag. And on a game this unforgiving, you don't really need that lag. I'm beating all of the games in Bit.Trip SAGA, but this one deserved its own place.
4/5 for the game, 2/5 for the stupid port. Next step is Bit.Trip FATE.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 29, 2015)

I finished "Don't move". To a degree, it's an interesting take on what you can do with just 2 buttons and no timing (this isn't one finger death punch). But really...you're downright INSANE (and not in a good way) if you complete this without a walkthrough.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> I beat "A New Dimension" mode with all trinkets in _VVVVVV_ (3DS eShop). I moved on to "Golden Spiral" after, but that mode is just so hard that I'm not having fun, so I think I'm going to stop with this game, for now. Perhaps next time I get a _VVVVVV_ itch, I'll pick up where I left off.
> 
> I also finally finished leveling up both subclasses on all three of my characters in _Destiny_ (PS3), so I'm ready for the new subclass when _The Taken King_ comes out next month. I'm really excited. I also leveled up all my exotic weapons (including my recently-purchased Gjallarhorn). All that's left now is to level up all my exotic armor: I have one piece I'm leveling on my warlock (I already leveled it once, but got a much better roll from an engram, so I'm leveling it again), and a good 5 or more each on my titan and hunter. No idea if I can finish leveling all those up before TTK (you can only wear one piece of exotic armor at a time, for those who don't know, so it's not as easy as equipping it all), but I'll try my damnedest!


I've been in a bit of a gaming slump since my last post, but I _did_ beat a few games since then, and I'm finally getting out of my slump. 

I beat the main story in _Destiny: The Taken King_ (PS3) and most of the quests. The only major thing I have left is beating the raid. I have 2 characters at level 40, and another at 37. I've been primarily playing my main (warlock) because running multiple characters is so much more time-consuming now, but I do intend to get my hunter and titan through the story and leveled eventually.
I beat _Shovel Knight: Plague of Shadows_ (3DS eShop). Really, really fun, and I went out of my way to knock out a couple of the harder feats while I was at it (like checkpointless).
I beat _The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD_ (Wii U) on the second quest with the hero mode modifier, and no deaths. Not the hardest Zelda game, but I'm still proud of myself.
I beat _Bayonetta 2_ (Wii U) on Nonstop Climax (the hardest difficulty). Took a LONG time and way too many deaths (I spent over 5 hours and 167 lives on the final fight with the masked lumen), and I only got all stone awards (except one silver award), but I'm so happy to have done it! Just to think that a couple years back I couldn't even DREAM of beating a stylish action game on normal difficulty. I think I'm going to move on to a Revengeance difficulty playthrough of _Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance_ (PS3) soon. 
I beat the trial version of _Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water_ (Wii U eShop). I really liked it (never played a FF game before), but it's way too big to fit on my 32 gb Wii U, and I don't have an external drive or enough money to buy both the game and the drive.  Even if I deleted all my digital games and virtual console titles (I don't have that many), I still probably wouldn't have enough space thanks to the update/DLC content for Smash, Mario Kart, and Hyrule Warriors. Nintendo of America really dropped the ball on making a 16 gb game digital-only on a system where it takes well more than half of the largest hard-drive size (you only get like 24-25gb after Wii U OS software, IIRC). 
And that's... really it. Damn, I really have been slumping with games. Good thing I have a job now and my depression is lifting, so I look forward to beating many games very soon.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 31, 2015)

Not sure if you'd count this as a gaming achievement or not, but it was while I was playing Rocksmith 2014 so I'm counting it.  Basically I figured out a significantly easier way to play chords. Which I suspect is the 'correct' way to do it as opposed to my ham-fisted technique up til now. So say a chord needs me to hold all the strings on the third fret, except for two which need to be on fifth. Up til now I'd be doing some insane hand gymnastics to get all my fingers involved. It's actually easier to just cover all of the third fret across the board with one finger and put two others on the two fifth fret strings. The guitar will only register the note furthest to the right, so those two fingers on the fifth frets override the other finger holding down third, so only that fifth fret note counts on those strings, so the chord goes off without a hitch and without causing me massive hand cramps. In short, it's easier and as such my high scores have just taken a HUGE surge upwards.

It sounds painfully obvious now but after about a year of playing my guitar I swear I only just figured this out. As penance maybe next time I record myself playing Rocksmith I'll wear a dunce hat or something. But hey, one step closer to being a proper guitarist and being able to take the L plates off my amp


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 31, 2015)

Started playing Neko Atsume on Android.
THIS GAME IS LOVE.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 31, 2015)

66 hours, 66 minutes.

It's Halloween.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 1, 2015)

I got the platinum trophy for steins gate. I've never gotten a plat before, but the trophy isn't particularly hard since its a visual novel and Ive been a huge fan ever since I watched the anime


----------



## Vipera (Nov 1, 2015)

I've finally beaten every Bit.Trip game.

A few words on the games... they are good, interesting, original. But the games as a whole are truly a work of art. Now I understand everything, man... some things aside, it was a great experience. Such as life. Thank you.

As for the 3DS port... no, this is bad. There is not ONE game that doesn't lag with the 3D on and Bit.Trip RUNNER lags very badly with the 3D turned off as well. Bit.Trip VOID can only be controlled with the circle pad, making the game very frustrating. The audio is low, even for the 3DS, and you can't really play it on the go unless you've got earphones and a quiet environment. What pisses me off is that BEAT and FLUX look gorgeous with the 3D on, but the bad fps is not worth it.

My final verdict: play these games, but stay away from the 3DS port if you can. PC is a much better alternative.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 1, 2015)

Platted Tales of Hearts R.
Used a guide to find all the coins and the balloon minigame though.
Beating the final boss on Unknown mode wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be after maxing out all character's levels.


----------



## Flood (Nov 2, 2015)

Finally learned to get around in Call of Pripyat. Keep getting shot by this one group though.


----------



## _kbnft (Nov 2, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> -snip-



If you manage to find 4 more people i can help you through ttk raid. My psn is in the gbatemp clan page.

On that note (since Destiny is the only game I play) I finally beat hard mode Oryx with my raid team.

EDIT: Oops, I didn't realize you were on ps3. Im not sure if I can help


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 3, 2015)

Finally beat Psaro in Dragon Quest Heroes. I was underleveled the couple of times I tried to fight him, and he totally cleaned my clock.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 3, 2015)

Well...
I played and finished Ikachan. (short game, but not too bad)
Groove heaven too. (this one short too, but still not that bad)
"Finished" Rhythm paradise for the 3ds. (still gotta do remixes and whatnot)
And finished "100%" Kirby Triple deluxe. (Din't feel like getting all keychans, hate doing RNG-related stuff, so, to me, I fully finished the game)

And I din't sleep this night while doing all this. Din't felt like doing it. Gotta flip coins.


Edit: Wrong version of the game, but the minigame's the same.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 3, 2015)

played ssbb for 16 hours straight and just finished due to my hands going numb and giving my eyes a break


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 3, 2015)

Since I just earned platinum in Tales of Hearts R I decided to try 100% some other games.

-Platted Danganronpa 2. Only thing I needed to do was find some of the items in the minigame.

-Got all trophies for Jetpack Joyride. This required some grinding for coins to buy all vehicle upgrades, jetpacks and clothes, but my sister and I have been playing this game throughout the year trying to trump eachothers high-score (currently 7018 by me) so there weren't that many items left. Only took me a few hours.

-Started a second playthrough of Danganronpa: Ultimate Despair Girls and finished Chapter 1 and 2 with A-rank and all collectibles.
I hate collectibles-trophies and this game has 5 or 6 of those. And some items are in really easy to miss places.
Should be able to get platinum on this tomorrow.

I know, I know I've got platinum fever. Good thing Nintendo handhelds don't have achievements...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 4, 2015)

I've decided that I wanna try and beat Ghost & goblins on the Nes (using a original nes toploader) . After about afew hours and many continues I've managed to make it close to the end of stage 6. Close but not there yet, this is still on loop 1. Once I get a pattern to those red arremer's the rest will be a breeze. I plan on doing both loops for the good ending.

edit it was stage 6, not 5.

update: I'm finally able to make it to the 2 devils at the end of stage 6 (every time with no armor) and still haven't been able to beat it. I believe once I'm able to do it once the second playthough wont be so bad. I'm also finally able to defeat the red arremers consistently which helps alot.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 4, 2015)

Platted Syndicate:


----------



## Selim873 (Nov 4, 2015)

After a lot of on and off playing, I've finally completed my first HR armor in MH4U.  I may have hunted that damn Velocidrome at least 20-30 times.  Now I will probably have an easier time going after that big ass hermit crab thing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 4, 2015)

_kbnft said:


> If you manage to find 4 more people i can help you through ttk raid. My psn is in the gbatemp clan page.
> 
> On that note (since Destiny is the only game I play) I finally beat hard mode Oryx with my raid team.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, I didn't realize you were on ps3. Im not sure if I can help


Ah, it's alright. I already have a healthy number of good guardians I can gather for King's Fall whenever I get around to it. Thanks for the offer, though!  Good work on beating hard mode!

Anyway, Friday I started and beat _Metroid Fusion_ (Wii U VC) in one day, in honor of Halloween (since that game terrified me as a kid). I did it with no deaths, and my completion rating was 65% item collection and about 2:45 completion time.


----------



## raystriker (Nov 4, 2015)

Started playing Pokemon Y. 
Vao


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 4, 2015)

Just used ARCODE to cheat for every Singing Shard and Whispering Shard in Legends of Legacy 3DS.

Wasn't easy i tell ya!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 5, 2015)

Finally completed Ghost and Goblins on the Nes. This is beating both playthrough's for the good ending. honestly I'm surprised I was able to beat it. I spent about 2-3 days of practice on and off and most of that was practicing on the red arrmers which I find to be the most annoying enemy in the game but after finding a pattern to them the game was then manageable.


Spoiler: Pic


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 6, 2015)

I haven't had a lot of time to play, but for the last couple of days I've gone back and tried to finish that Lily Ranks trophy so I can Plantinum Hyperdimension Neptunia U. I do believe this is one of the most boring, time consuming trophies I have ever seen put in a video game. At least I'm past the halfway point.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 6, 2015)

I beat the _Jetstream_ DLC in _Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance_ on Revengeance difficulty. Pretty proud that I was able to do it, especially since Jetstream's arguably the hardest content in the game. Next time, I'll play _Blade Wolf_ and then the main story on Revengeance difficulty. I decided to play both DLC first since they take place before the story chronologically, and I don't like either one of them quite as much as the main story.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2015)

Started playing Steins;Gate


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2015)

So I finally started to play Undertale.

I have to admit, this game is much better than what I expected. It has this Earthbound vibe, some that I really like.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 7, 2015)

A bit minor, but I got over a thousand points in Head It in Pokémon Y with Emolga, Umbreon and Talonflame haha


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 9, 2015)

I finally got the Platinum Trophy in Hyperdimension Neptunia U. I think whoever came up with the Lily Links trophy in this game must be an ardent lover of 50 Shades, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 10, 2015)

After beating nes ghost and goblins, I decided I finally want to beat battletoads also. Right now I'm able to make it to stage 4 "Ice level" completing this game is gonna require some major dedication. I'm thinking at least a month or so of practice. Really need to get me a physical copy so I can play this on the pvm my hd tv as got to much lag.

*Edit:* After acouple days of playing I'm now consistently making it to stage 7 (Intruder Excluder). I have actually beat levels 8-9 but still need some practice on them. I've yet to beat the third phrase of level10 rat race. Not bad I think I'm making progress.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 10, 2015)

Expanded my yard in Neko Atsume (^ω^)


----------



## gameshark (Nov 11, 2015)

I made some cool cheats for Super Mario Generations pc version today .


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 11, 2015)

Just beat the Rat Race on Battletoads for the first time. That third rat seemed like impossible but finally managed it by hitting him and making him run the opposite direction. still unable to make a full run on cliff level. I may need a better controller for this.lol


----------



## Flood (Nov 12, 2015)

Found a distress signal in Fallout 4 and I only died 5 times before finding it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

Started playing this thing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Expanded my yard in Neko Atsume (^ω^)


HA! My girlfriend has been playing this nonstop for a while, now. Quite a cute game, from what little I've played of it.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Nov 14, 2015)

I beat Fallout 4


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 14, 2015)

I just finished Rise of The Tomb Raider on survival difficulty. Stellar game, couldn't have asked for a better sequel.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 16, 2015)

Made some more progress on Battletoads for the nes, on a dry run meaning no cheats\warps\savestates I've made it to the end of clinger winger "level 11" just now made it to the boss of that level on my last continue\last life.lol he killed me. but thats as far as I've made it. Right now I'm playing the game on a Emu for the Wiiu\vwii but am either getting a physical copy or a everdrive so I can play on a legit nes. Once I do that it should be easier, cause the controls on the Emu using a wiimote or classic controller are crap especially on the later levels. I went through all my lives and a continue just on level 11.

edit: So close  Just made it to the last set of platforms on level12 just before the last boss. Don't like much beating the game.  On my next _playthrough I made it to the Dark Queen_(last boss) with a continue left but just couldn't do it. Really hoping to finish this game so I can put it to rest. I'll have it beat soon


----------



## Flood (Nov 17, 2015)

Got to the forged in Fallout 4. Was way too depleted of health items to beat them but the game glitched and was able to leave the cutscene so now I'm gonna go pick up some stimpaks and power armor


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got around to finally beating Battletoads for the Nes using no cheats or warps. My first playthrough this morning was my best so far, I made it all the way to the Dark Queen without using a single continue. I even managed to beat the 3rd rat on the rat race on my second try. After making it to the dark queen, I ended up going through 2 continues. On my third try though, I managed to defeat her. So now I can finally put this game to rest. I'd say this is probably one of the toughest games I've ever beat. 
Not sure what I wanna try beating next, I'm thinking either MegaMan4 or little Nemo and Shatterhand. But i'm not going to attempt another game until I get a everdrive.



Spoiler: End Pics


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 18, 2015)

Got to level 12 in captan toad with getting all accomplishments and all 3 gems so far.


----------



## MionissNio (Nov 18, 2015)

360 no scoped my friend in GTA V (Fske)

Just did a lonely run and increased driving and strength.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 18, 2015)

Got all endings of 999, for the 3rd time or so.
Only this time on an actual copy of the game.
So glad to have this gem in my collection now. It's impossible to find around here.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 18, 2015)

I defeated story on lego city undercover


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 22, 2015)

Just 100% completed yoshi woolly world.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 26, 2015)

Finished watching the walkthrough of Corpse Party: Blood Drive. Damn that ending ;-;

(even though it wasn't me who played it, I guess it still counts as a gaming accomplishment lol)


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 29, 2015)

Finished Transformers Devastation. Only about 5 hours, but what a great 5 hours. Well worth the £12.60 it cost.

Shame it's locked at 60fps though . It's not very demanding so would have been even better at 120fps + strobing.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 29, 2015)

I got 60% finished on Lego City Undercover!

My quest for 100% continues!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I got 60% finished on Lego City Undercover!
> 
> My quest for 100% continues!!!



It gets boring for me, I stopped at around 80 or 90. But the end reward is sweet (though kind of useless).


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 30, 2015)

Finally unlocked the Brennan LRS-46 anti-materiel sniper rifle in MGS5, or as I like to call it, the anti-everything gun. I love this rifle. No more worrying about enemies having helmets. Or body armour. Or tanks. This thing is like my ex girlfriend; it'll fuck anything.

Aside from that I've just been playing Just Cause 2, on the grounds that I can't afford a PS4 to play Just Cause 3 yet. After being patient and methodical in MGS5, planning every move and sneaking around those bastards in riot suits, it's nice to just unwind with some dumb fun by storming around a tropical paradise in a monster truck with a grenade launcher on the roof.


----------



## LaronX (Nov 30, 2015)

I kicked some ass in Digimon Adventure and got Metal Graymon. The mlre I hear of the Japanese dub the sadder the English one makes me.


----------



## Exavold (Nov 30, 2015)

Finished Fire Emblem : Awakening


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Nov 30, 2015)

I finished Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door yesterday! I absolutely LOVE that game!


----------



## link491 (Nov 30, 2015)

Finally set up a Skyrim mod collection that doesn't make the game randomly crash.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 30, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I finished Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door yesterday! I absolutely LOVE that game!


This game is the shit!


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Nov 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This game is the shit!



It's too bad that the seties started going down the toilet later on. Super Paper Mario was pretty good and Sticker Star is a piece of crap.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 30, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> It's too bad that the seties started going down the toilet later on. Super Paper Mario was pretty good and Sticker Star is a piece of crap.


Well it only had 4 games so it still has time to improve though


----------



## VMM (Dec 1, 2015)

I beat Chrono Trigger, after 45 hours of gameplay, some hours of pure grinding, I did it.
My party was level 81/80, it was somewhat easier than I expected.
Got the second ending, but I have no patience to beat the game other 12 times at least to get all the endings


----------



## Shulking (Dec 1, 2015)

I beat Life is Strange. Disappointed the game pulled a Mass Effect 3 but it must be hard to do an ending to an amazing story.


----------



## LaronX (Dec 1, 2015)

VMM said:


> I beat Chrono Trigger, after 45 hours of gameplay, some hours of pure grinding, I did it.
> My party was level 81/80, it was somewhat easier than I expected.
> Got the second ending, but I have no patience to beat the game other 12 times at least to get all the endings


You can get away with a much lower level in that game. Almost half. It is relatively short if you do just the main story. 17-20h maybe.


----------



## VMM (Dec 1, 2015)

LaronX said:


> You can get away with a much lower level in that game. Almost half. It is relatively short if you do just the main story. 17-20h maybe.



I did all the sidequests and spent a lot of time grinding.
I realized it was not necessary to grind that much but still it was worth doing, I had plenty of fun


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 1, 2015)

Haven't played Lego city in a bit but I beat captain toad


----------



## LaronX (Dec 2, 2015)

VMM said:


> I did all the sidequests and spent a lot of time grinding.
> I realized it was not necessary to grind that much but still it was worth doing, I had plenty of fun


The game is wonderful fun. The fact the main story is short but there is enough side content that feels worth it makes it one of the best RPGs ever and one with the highest replay value. Seriously on a second play through 60h tend to be to long.


----------



## Weyu (Dec 6, 2015)

Beat Trails in the Sky SC on Hard difficulty this weekend.

This is truly an excellent game, any RPG fan should check it and its prequel out.
As in usual Falcom tradition, the music in this game is wonderful. I can't decide whether I like the story or the music more in this game, but it's a close battle.
Many of the tracks are some sort of variation on the main theme, which you'll probably come to love after a while.

A video of the best fight in the game (IMO, and spoilers):


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 7, 2015)

Flew an absolutely flawless mission on Ace Combat Assault Horizon Legacy 3DS. Mission 4 'Opera House', the strike against the oil rigs. Ace difficulty, highest in the game. In the ADF-01 Falken armed with the air suppression missiles (I don't have the laser yet), with Edge as my wing in her own Falken. No damage taken, every enemy taken out including the Ace, barrel rolling through anti-air fire like a total boss, took out ground targets with my guns while about 3 inches off the floor, flew through an exploding oil tank literally skimming the edge of the wreckage, caught Edge getting a kill of her own, and hit a high speed fighter with an unlocked missile shot from range. A truly magnificent performance, and now I have the replay saved for all time. If I ever find a decent way to record it, I'll throw it up on YouTube. It's not an especially difficult game, but still...mad skills are mad skills, better recognize.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 9, 2015)

Broke my highscore!






And it seems i broke the highscore of the interwebz players too http://www.projectdiva.net/highscore.php?g=f2


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 9, 2015)

Beat Battletoads on MAME32

Beat Double Dragon Extreme

Started playing DFO again and have a lvl 53 Zerker and a lvl 34 Male Mage

(DFO will be entered a lot by me from now on :/ )


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 10, 2015)

Reached floor 15 on Etrian odyssey II Untold and fought the other Guild.
the fight was easy, the gunner dealt over 50 dmg on normal/elemental attacks and over 90 on his Overdrive, the Witch Inflicted a status ailment on every party member right at the beginning, making it more difficult in the early rounds.
Her attacks started hitting like a truck when i felled the Gunner and she activated her Overdrive, right before dying, I knew something was off with her, so i set up Bertrand's Perfect Defense Force Break and defended.
She Cast her Force Break: Will of Nature, which dealt over 16 hits to my party, thanks to the perfect defense none hit my party and the Witch died right after using it, as a Desperation attack.

At that point i went back , rested and saved. Over 30 hours of gameplay in 2 weeks directly; without even closing the game(not the 3DS itself).
I decided to drop for now and resumed my Theathrythm Curtain call playthrough,still finishing some Quests.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2015)

Nothing in a while. I slack these days :/


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 13, 2015)

Finished MGS5 Phantom Pain....by accident. Seriously, I'd only just started Chapter 2, it pottered around in pointlessness for a while, then a mission showed up like any other with no apparent significance to the plot, which turned out to be the last one. No build up, no pace, no raising the stakes. Not even anything original. It just made me repeat the tutorial level with some story changes then bam, end sequence comes out of nowhere. It's so painfully obvious that content was cut from the second half, presumably after Konami had their little spat with Hideo Kojima and went nuttier than a Nutter Butter nutter's buttery nuts. After the big character reveal there's no dealing with it, no reaction, nothing, he just accepts it and nobody really seems to care all that much, which hugely diminishes the twist. The guy just found out basically his entire life is a lie. Show some sort of emotion for fuck sake. Honestly, fuck Konami. #FucKonami.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2015)

^ Game end glitch confirmed?  lol


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 13, 2015)

I went to a Smash tournament


And performed averagely


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 13, 2015)

Just beat Nes Battletoads for the second time, only difference this time is the fact it was on a actual Nes not a emu no cheats, warps or savestates used. I made it to level12 before using my first continue. not a bad play through.


----------



## CheeseCake (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been beating up everyone in my path in Yakuza 5, very satisfying to shove thugs' faces into concrete.

Still in Kiryu chapters and done with all the sidequests for now, onto Part 4. (And I'll get more sidequests again after the cutscenes once again)


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 13, 2015)

Reached the Fishermans Horizon on FF VIII and defeated the boss there, I don't understand how the BGM of FH is on Theathrhythm but Jesters of the Moon from IX,Plains of eternity from XIII-2 and Residents from VIII are not.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 14, 2015)

Started playing pokemon puzzle league and its pretty fun.


----------



## gameshark (Dec 15, 2015)

made a new trainer for Call of Duty Black Ops 3 on the Zombie map Shadows of Evil with really cool weapons


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 16, 2015)

Just got my Platinum trophy in Dark Cloud!!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2015)

Undertale Pacifist Ending.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 16, 2015)

Playing darkstalkers on ps1, fun to relieve my childhood with my first non nintendo game


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 22, 2015)

Finished AC:Syndicate, pretty meh.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 23, 2015)

Platinum Trophy in Jak and Daxter. Blegh game. Gonna try to Platinum Infamous next.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 23, 2015)

Just made a no continue\warp run on mario 2(nes) I believe this is my first time during a no warp run. I normally use them out of habit. Would have made another full run yesterday but somehow got trapped and had to reset on world 7 not sure how it happend or how I would have got out as you see in the pic below.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 23, 2015)

I finally got a copy of Bayonetta 2 (and by proxy, Bayonetta 1) on my Wii U. So basically my accomplishment is finally having another reason to plug my Wii U in again.


----------



## TopKekMaster (Dec 23, 2015)

In 2008 I had a ps2, that I unfortunately had to sell.
In 2013, however, I got a semi-decent computer and emulator, so I got a chance to play my favorite Final Fantasy game, FF12
I finally beat ff12, however, a last challenge stood in my way
It was Yiazmat.The 50 million hp mark.
He was a huge boss that looked just like a storyline boss that was really easy to beat, so I was like "meh"
However,I was wrong. It would simply not die.It just wouldn't.
After weeks trying to beat the bastard I simply gave up. I couldn't do it.
But then, today, I decided to try again.
After 2 frustrating years of trying to beat yiazmat, I had finally done it. That was probably the most accomplished I have ever felt in my gaming life.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 23, 2015)

Started playing Ni no Kuni on DS


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 24, 2015)

Spent the last 7 Hours Trying to Defeat the Main boss of the 5th Stratum on Etrian odyssey II Untold,The first phase was quite easy , but it sometimes cast Ailment-inducing Attacks and fucks my strategy, after taking it down, the second phase begins quite easy too, however, the fucking Mechanical Dragon/Bird Thing starts making Satelites and Light Orbs which Will Whoop your Ass if not Destroyed fast Enough.
It took me about 27 tries before finally defeating it, Also mananged to Poison and Blind it about 5 times during the last time.


----------



## Pablitox (Dec 25, 2015)

Beat Summon Night 5 chapter 3, those black suit thugs almost gave me a beating.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 25, 2015)

I played my first online match on a current gen console and I did pretty well until I got disconnected due to sluggish internet.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 26, 2015)

Completed a No continue\warp run on Battletoads on the nes. This was my first no continue run and makes my 3rd time beating it. I also maxed out the score and still had at least 5 lives still left. My best run so far, Only way I could do better is doing a no death run and I'm not really interested in attempting that as it would be very difficult.

Other than that I've been playing Shatterhand(Nes) So far making it to the Final level but haven't been able yet to beat it. Lastly Image Fight(Nes) which I find to be pretty addicting and managed to make it to the Final Boss but after getting killed by him and loosing all my weapons I found it to be almost impossible to get back to him. I'd like to be able to complete these two titles especially Shatterhand.



Spoiler: End Pic


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 27, 2015)

Finished Fire Emblem Awakening.
Took me a while, but I really started to appreciate the mechanics at the end.
I've had this game for quite a while (got it as a free download) and only played it for a couple of hours at a time and then leaving it alone for a couple of months.
Only really started to understand the pair-up mechanics in the last few battles.
Never really used forging though.
Still have Sacred Stones as a VC game, so I might start it up immediately after finishing up the sidequests of Awakening.
My one regret is that I mistakenly paired up Chrom with Sully, because at the time I didn't know you could have only one S-rank per character...


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 30, 2015)

I just finished getting the platinum for Bloodborne. It was hard but fulfilling


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 30, 2015)

Forgot to say, I started playing Ace Attorney 1 again last week, got to Case 4 today. Gonna re-play the trilogy to freshen up my memories, getting ready for the anime.

HYPE


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Forgot to say, I started playing Ace Attorney 1 again last week, got to Case 4 today. Gonna re-play the trilogy to freshen up my memories, getting ready for the anime.
> 
> HYPE



When is the anime releasing btw?


----------



## endoverend (Dec 31, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> When is the anime releasing btw?


April 2016


----------



## Arras (Dec 31, 2015)

I beat La-Mulana! Took me about 30 hours according to my Steam profile. Fantastic game, although some of the later puzzles almost force you to look at guides. Most of the bosses weren't all that difficult as long as you spend time exploring other areas and getting a ton of equipment before fighting them. Most of them did take me at least a few tries, but that was probably due to my reluctance to use subweapons more than anything.
Would heavily recommend if you like a combination of cryptic puzzles, metroidvania, difficult platforming (although the physics are odd and take some serious getting used to, they do work fine) and a 30 hour game for 3$.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 31, 2015)

Just got my PS trophy score to level 18.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 1, 2016)

Rushed the entire day to finish some games:
Etrian Odyssey II Untold Story mode at 7 AM, The last battle was kinda difficult but i managed to kill the core without anyone dying.
Ace attorney Dual Destinies at 11 AM, finally got through the last Turnabout, now i'm going to buy the extra episode.
Final fantasy V at 13 PM, Fucking Exdeath raped my team mercilessly multiple times before i made an entire team with Zeninage and proceeded to throw money at him until he died, best strategy ever.
Tomb Raider ( 2013 ) at 16 PM,I loved those Undead-Samurai-Zombie things at the end, too bad they are hard to pass through, but the last boss was quite challenging as well.
and Finally Super Mario 3D World at 20 PM, The Tower climb was Very easy but my brother kept falling and my sister was always ahead of us, But i was the last one Standing to jump on the POW block to kill the Tiger Bowser, haha.

Can't wait for next year in gaming, I've just started Mario & Luigi Dream team and i'm on the last part of Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 4, 2016)

Past couple of days I've been revisiting TMNT1 on the Nes, Starting out I had trouble even making it to the Mechaturtle. Today I managed to make all the way to  inside the technodrome (Final Stage). I'd say I made it half way through stage 6 before getting game over. Not bad considering growing up I never made it past stage 3.

Edit: Well managed to beat the game this morning, shredder was extremely easy but that final part on stage 6 was brutal, luckily I had full health with all my characters at that point and by the time I made it to shredder none of my turtles had much health left. I ended up beating shredder using Donatello not getting hit once.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Jan 4, 2016)

Spent the last three days playing through Sunset Overdrive and all of it's DLC. It's been fun.


----------



## Asuna (Jan 5, 2016)

Started playing Harvest Moon DS Cute and got allready married and made quite alot of money still a long way to go but I think its quite an acomplishment for 2 days


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 6, 2016)

Started playing:

- Fire Emblem: Awakening
- Pokémon: Omega Ruby
- Tomodachi Life
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
- Super Mario 3D Land
- New Super Mario Bros 2
- Mario Kart 7
- Super Smash Bros. for 3DS

*cough* totally not just legit cia installed through fbi, nope *cough*


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 6, 2016)

After beating TMNT1 figured I'd try beating TMNT2 also. Its been along time since I played this game. After relearning how to play it using the jump\sword combo I managed to beat it in only afew days using no cheats\savestates. I used my first and only continue on the Final Fight Never could make it past the skateboard level as a kid. This is on a original top loader\cart. Since I beat 1 and 2 I'm now thinking about trying my hand on TMNT3 but I've never played it before.



Spoiler: End Pics


----------



## fiveighteen (Jan 7, 2016)

I completed Banjo Kazooie (Rare Replay) in 13 hours over the weekend, including all Jinjos, all honeycomb pieces, all Jiggies, and got the Stop n' Swop items. Only was missing a couple Mumbo tokens.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 8, 2016)

Another platinum trophy. Grim Fandango this time.


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 13, 2016)

I just beat Uncharted 2 on Brutal Difficulty, where the weak bullets kill you in two shots and the strong ones kill you in one.  I'm using the digital version of the game so I couldn't cheat even if I wanted to.  I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yay.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 15, 2016)

That moment when you unlock your favorite song in a rhythm game and get a full combo on the first try 






Edit: Well, I guess playing it countless times in the demo helped me master it, but still, I never got a full combo in the demo xD


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> That moment when you unlock your favorite song in a rhythm game and get a full combo on the first try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that feel, I've Downloaded ''Premonition'' on Theathrhythm a little while ago and got a Perfect Chain on my first try.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 16, 2016)

Finished the main story in Omega Ruby


----------



## Issac (Jan 17, 2016)

Today I 100%-ed The Vanishing of Ethan Carter (Redux) in one sitting  Good game!


----------



## artur3004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Today managed to beat Smash Wii U classic on 9.0 without stock loss. No customs and different chars.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 17, 2016)

Earned my *3000th *PSN trophy.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 18, 2016)

I platinumed Grim Fandango Remastered


----------



## laudern (Jan 18, 2016)

I finished Beyond Two Souls for the first time on ps4. Awesome game!


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 24, 2016)

Did the Anju & Kafei side quest in Majora's Mask 3D, aiming for all masks haha






I should probably go back to the main story though. lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 25, 2016)

Finished the main story of Just Cause 3, along with some base liberations after completion. But damn, this game's is great.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 28, 2016)

Got me first platinum trophy today.
Finished GTA SA 100% again...


----------



## Issac (Jan 29, 2016)

Today I got six achievements on Rise of the Tomb Raider (PC). Got the game for free with my graphics card, and boy is this a good game! So far it's been working flawlessly, no bugs or crashes or anything. 
I hadn't played the first (reboot) game before this, so I went completely blind into it. Aww yiss! GOTY! (so far (lol))


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Got me first platinum trophy today.
> Finished GTA SA 100% again...



ALL YOU HAD TO DO, IS FOLLOW THE DAMN TRAI... oh, you did it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 29, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> ALL YOU HAD TO DO, IS FOLLOW THE DAMN TRAI... oh, you did it.



I speed run that game.
All I do is strat that train~


----------



## Bubbysaur (Jan 29, 2016)

Finished the true ending in Stella Glow for the 3DS. The game was a lot more awesome than I have it credit for starting out.


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 30, 2016)

I just got the platinum trophy for Resident Evil 0.  That was rough!


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 2, 2016)

Finally decided to go back to the main story in Majora's Mask 3D. I got to the Great Bay Temple, and collected all of the masks I can at this point.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 4, 2016)

Just got my first ending in Virtue's Last Reward, and damn, that got paradox-y and what-the-fuck-y really fast. Can't wait to see the other endings!


----------



## mgrev (Feb 4, 2016)

Today: Absolutely Nothing! Yay!
a week ago: i completed the storyline of borderlands 2


----------



## nxwing (Feb 5, 2016)

I finally completed the Good Karma ending of inFamous: Second Son. Time to do the other ending now.


----------



## Flood (Feb 5, 2016)

Played halo online for the first time. It felt like a nice blend of 3 and reach. Had a blast


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2016)

Finished Ni No Kuni for the 2nd time.
Time to Platinum it~


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 6, 2016)

Just beat "Bartman Meets Radioactive Man" on the Nes for the first time. I never really thought I'd go back and beat this game, but this past couple of years I've been going back and beating all the nes titles I've never been able to beat. Originally I never could make it off the first level, but going back to it I actually found it to pretty easy. I'd say about 4-5 plays I was able to beat it. The crab boss is the hardest part in this game. believe I wasted almost a whole continue just on him.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 6, 2016)

Got a few bad ends and "to be continued" ends in Virtue's Last Reward.


----------



## nxwing (Feb 6, 2016)

Got 100% on my True Hero inFamous: Second Son save


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 6, 2016)

I had my 1,000th SSB4 battle.


----------



## TuxSH (Feb 7, 2016)

Beat the final boss of Tales Of Zestiria.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 7, 2016)

Got Clover's ending in Virtue's Last Reward (holy shit that was weird), and one game over ending in her route.


----------



## raystriker (Feb 9, 2016)

I just finished Megaman Battle Network 4 Blue Moon! FINALLY! It took me about 50 tries to defeat Duo.exe
I feel invincible!
Game time: 17hrs 21min. (i think)
Now to mmbn5!


----------



## Flood (Feb 9, 2016)

raystriker said:


> I just finished Megaman Battle Network 4 Blue Moon! FINALLY! It took me about 50 tries to defeat Duo.exe
> I feel invincible!
> 
> Now to mmbn5!


MMBN4 is the one battle network game I could not beat. I remember asking some kid in middle school to beat duo for me.


----------



## raystriker (Feb 9, 2016)

Flood said:


> MMBN4 is the one battle network game I could not beat. I remember asking some kid in middle school to beat duo for me.


i agree. Duo is one mean boss. Initially i could only take out 500hp at most from it (out of 2000hp). Then I started learning his patterns and started getting better results. Yesterday i got it down to 100hp 3 times before losing. And soon I beat him YAYAYAYA  I've never been so frustrated with a video game boss, tbh


----------



## Flood (Feb 9, 2016)

raystriker said:


> i agree. Duo is one mean boss. Initially i could only take out 500hp at most from it (out of 2000hp). Then I started learning his patterns and started getting better results. Yesterday i got it down to 100hp 3 times before losing. And soon I beat him YAYAYAYA  I've never been so frustrated with a video game boss, tbh


Same. I've never had so much trouble in a game before. I should go back and see if I could beat him. I bought the first MMBN a long time ago trying to beat the whole series but never got around it . ( I started from 3 onward)


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 10, 2016)

Got my third ending in Virtue's Last Reward (K's), as well as 20 hours of play time. This game is HELLA good.


----------



## xflamer234 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just beated Azure striker gunvolt and Project x Zone (3ds)


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2016)

Finished Bioshock Infinite on me PS3~
This is the 20th time orso I finished it...


----------



## Flood (Feb 10, 2016)

Started playing the first Castlevania. One of the few games I couldn't put down, even if it was hard.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 11, 2016)

Just completed a No Death Run on Gradius 2. I only starting playing yesterday, this was on a top loader using a everdriveN8. No cheats or savestates This was my first time beating the game. Its actually easier going for a no death run cause once you get killed and loose everything, only then does it get really hard. btw if you noticed in my end pic I have 40lives for some reason when I beat the crab boss it gave me 30 lives. not sure if it just does that or cause I beat him extremely quick. I checked other people youtube videos and it happend to them also.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 11, 2016)

I'd like to get farther in Persona Q, but stupid finals :|


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 11, 2016)

Finished Chapter 4 of Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel.
Damn this game is long! I've been playing for 80 hours and I'm only at 2/3 of the game!
And that's not counting the new game +...
I do tend to talk to everyone so I don't miss any side quests so that probably has something to do with it.
There's seriously a lot of dialogue in this game.

My only complaint is that the game is rather slow in building up the story and can become a bit tedious.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 11, 2016)

21 Hours into Fairy fencer F and the game pitchs me against a Deadly Boss with just the Main character and 2 of my lower-levelled characters, resulting in 1 DPS and 2 Baits.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 12, 2016)

Got two more endings in Virtue's Last Reward, Tenmyouji's and Alice's.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got two more endings in Virtue's Last Reward, Tenmyouji's and Alice's.


Man, I haven't played this game for so long... I guess I'd better start over. I totally forgot what to do.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 12, 2016)

After beating Gradius 2 earlier today I figured I'd give LifeForce (nes) a go. Just got done beating it, I can't believe how fast I beat it. I believe it was my second time playing it. Only part that gave me trouble was that last part (speed tunnel). I had build up enough lives that it didn't matter. I did use 1 continue on my play-through. Not really much of a ending, not even credits I'd like to also do a full play-through of Abadox and Image Fight.

Edit: Well I'm in a very good mood today Beat Image fight(Nes) earlier today, This is a game that I've always had trouble on the last boss but after 3-4 tries I did manage to beat it.

But that's not why I'm in such a good mood. After beating Image Fight I started on Abadox(Nes). Well Abadox game gives you Infinite continues and on my first playthrough it took me many continues but I did end up beating it. But here's the awesome part, after I beat the game I kindof felt bad cause it took me alot of continues figuring out what I needed to do on each level. So I started a new game and this time not sure how but I managed a No Death Run. I couldn't believe it, this game gave me so much trouble on my first playthrough and my second was almost unbelievable. 

Btw, on my first playthrough of Abadox, the part that gave me the most trouble was the last section before the last boss. The section with the fire birds, starting that section with nothing than trying to beat it was awful. Once I was able to beat it I had just about every enemy and most bullets memorized.


----------



## nxwing (Feb 13, 2016)

Finished inFamous Second Son's Bad Karma Ending


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 13, 2016)

Finished Virtue's Last Reward!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 15, 2016)

Spent most of today practicing on Little Nemo (Nes), and just now managed a No Continue run beating the game for the first time. This has been along time in the making for me, cause before today the farthest I've ever gotten was maybe past the train level. Which is kind of sad cause I played it so much when I was young.

I also managed to finally beat Over Horizon (JP)NES this morning, I started practicing on it yesterday. It took afew tries cause switching your shots between forward and backwards takes a little bit to get use to. But If anyone is into shooters and haven't played it I definitely recommend it, It was my first time playing it and I enjoyed it. I'd say Stage 5 took me the longest to master. Those damn waterfalls and Crab looking boss got on my nerves. Its not too bad once you get a pattern to the level. and this was were I first learned you could make your side kicks go wide  which helped on the crab boss. I actually didn't find the rest all that difficult as long as your equipped. Last boss wasn't too bad, he didn't really even start to get hard until he started shooting those laser walls.



Spoiler: Little Nemo end pic


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 15, 2016)

Finished Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies. Now off to the DLC case


----------



## Flood (Feb 15, 2016)

Played a couple of rounds of Halo online. Also played Castlevania again but didn't get very far since I was playing with a keyboard this time.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Feb 16, 2016)

As of right now I unlocked the Firestorm car, got all gold in season mode, and achieved an online rank of 21 in Split/Second. In Dark Slash Hero I reached level 20 and in Shadow Fight 2 I got 5 new achievements, completed the first tournament replay during an eclipse, upgraded all of my gear and bought some new stuff, also won my first duel with random rules  The day is still young as I write this I'm installing WET, so yea that's today so far


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 16, 2016)

I beat Shatterhand(Nes) today I had been stuck on the last level for awhile, had to find a better strategy to the ninja boss so i wouldn't loose so much health. I could manage him on his level. but he was taking to much of my health on the last level. Last enemy was a breeze. I'd say it took me 2-3 continues to beat it. I'd like to go back and do a no continue run but I'm going to move on to something else for now.

Nes Games on my list left to beat.
M. Punch Out
Contra
Castlevania 1-3
Metroid
Ultima Exdous -I believe I've already beat this but I'm not 100% sure



Spoiler: End Pic


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 16, 2016)

Got to the ankylosaurus boss on joe and Mac.... Again.... As I did in 1991!!! But this time it was one sitting, not hrs and hrs of frustrating failure.... Maybe one day I'll finish it!


----------



## mustafag32g (Feb 17, 2016)

Well, I did find these easter eggs though and they kinda gave me shiver no offense


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 19, 2016)

Finished the DLC case in Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies, and with that, another great game is added to my "Completed" list


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 20, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Finished the DLC case in Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies, and with that, another great game is added to my "Completed" list



I never bought the DLC case, is it worth it as of now?


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 20, 2016)

I've been playing FE Fates non-stop since the Eshop release, 15 Hours in just 1 day.
I'm playing Hard/Casual on the Hoshido side, just finished the 11th Chapter.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 20, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> I never bought the DLC case, is it worth it as of now?


I'd say go for it, I enjoyed it! And it's pretty long too, took me around 5-6 hours to finish it.


----------



## Flood (Feb 20, 2016)

Played local Halo 2 with a friend. He finally beat me but I barely realized some of these maps were also in Reach


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 20, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> I never bought the DLC case, is it worth it as of now?


Oh, I forgot, you also get this costume for Phoenix once you beat the DLC case, brings you back to the first case of Trials and Tribulations, haha


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 20, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Oh, I forgot, you also get this costume for Phoenix once you beat the DLC case, brings you back to the first case of Trials and Tribulations, haha
> 
> snip



Oh neat. Are there costumes for apollo in this? Nevertheless, I might get the case soon.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 20, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh neat. Are there costumes for apollo in this? Nevertheless, I might get the case soon.


Yeah, there's one costume for Apollo, a red jacket, looks pretty cool haha


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

Managed to get around a bug in the old 1999 game outcast. Had to put god mode on to swim across water because the game who was meant to take me by boat wouldn't talk to me.


----------



## gameshark (Feb 21, 2016)

i suck at super smash brothers in general so now i'm happy to have created the ultimate gateway cheats for the 3ds version.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Finished Killzone Shadow Fall on hard and found out I have to pay £7.99 for DLC so I can finish it on elite =/


----------



## Flood (Feb 22, 2016)

quackstar84 said:


> Finished Killzone Shadow Fall on hard and found out I have to pay £7.99 for DLC so I can finish it on elite =/


That so dumb!


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Flood said:


> That so dumb!



That's what I thought. And now you have to pay to play online with PS4. Although with playstation plus you do get to play some free games now and then.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 22, 2016)

Played Ocarina of Time 3D for like 3 hours straight, finished the Forest Temple, now I'm off to the Fire Temple.

Bro tip: Don't play with the 3D effect for 3 hours straight. My eyes hurt as hell


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 22, 2016)

40 Hours on Fire Emblem fates,i'm still on Chapter 17.
I'm going to buy the other 2 versions but most characters from Conquest look so bland.....


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 23, 2016)

Got to the final chapter in Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel.
This game is really bad for people like me that want to talk to every NPC...
Clocked 115 hours already and have almost a whole chapter to go and I suspect its' going to be a long one if they want to round everything up.

They went a bit overkill on the sidequests and sidestories going on.
Also still have a new game + to do after finishing it if I want to get platinum. Wonder how long the actual story is when I skip through all the sidequests.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 24, 2016)

I just beat Trails of Cold Steel. I absolutely loved the game and can't wait for the sequel.


DragorianSword said:


> Got to the final chapter in Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel.
> This game is really bad for people like me that want to talk to every NPC...
> Clocked 115 hours already and have almost a whole chapter to go and I suspect its' going to be a long one if they want to round everything up.
> 
> ...


You're in for a real treat. The final chapter has some crazy twists near the end


----------



## DragorianSword (Feb 24, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> I just beat Trails of Cold Steel. I absolutely loved the game and can't wait for the sequel.
> 
> You're in for a real treat. The final chapter has some crazy twists near the end



Finished it and you were right, holy crap. Did not see that coming.
That last boss was a bitch though and needed 4 retries. The fight depended more on luck than anything else.
Hope that sequel gets it's translation soon!



Spoiler



I love how it got from pretty standard RPG to giant mechs just in the last chapter.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Once you figure out its pattern the final boss is pretty easy. I just used process of elimination and lost during my first try, but then I knew all the weak points and beat it easily my second try. The sequel looks like it's coming soon though, and I think it will probably be out by the end of the year


----------



## gameshark (Feb 26, 2016)

beat the 100-man smash in 01:34.83 with King Kong Smash Brothers 3ds


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 26, 2016)

Finished the pc game outcast from 1999 again.


----------



## Flood (Feb 27, 2016)

Played super mario bros with a girl who had never played it before. It was interesting. We eventually gave up and played Mario Kart.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 27, 2016)

I beat the underwater level on teenage mutant ninja turtles for nes.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 27, 2016)

Just finished the infamous Water Temple in Ocarina of Time, for the first time ever. Took me a little over then an hour, boss fight included.

Now I've got one question. 

WHY ARE THERE SO MANY PEOPLE WHO FIND THIS DUNGEON HARD?

Damn, I'm glad I got that off my chest.
Seriously though, I found the Jabu-Jabu dungeon MUCH harder than the Water Temple.

Rant over.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 27, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just finished the infamous Water Temple in Ocarina of Time, for the first time ever. Took me a little over then an hour, boss fight included.
> 
> Now I've got one question.
> 
> ...


First time I played that game I was like 12. Took me two to three weeks to complete that dungeon. Water temple was no joke.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 27, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> First time I played that game I was like 12. Took me two to three weeks to complete that dungeon. Water temple was no joke.


Well, I guess the age difference helped me xD I also played the 3DS version, if that makes any difference lol


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 27, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Well, I guess the age difference helped me xD I also played the 3DS version, if that makes any difference lol


We're just used to 3D environments in games now. Oot was the first zelda game that wasn't 2d isometric. I think that added to the level of difficulty at the time.


----------



## Flood (Feb 27, 2016)

We played both Mario Party 8 and 9. We had more fun with 8 but I won in 9.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 27, 2016)

I beat UNDERTALE 3 times today. I need to get off the computer. Lol.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 27, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just finished the infamous Water Temple in Ocarina of Time, for the first time ever. Took me a little over then an hour, boss fight included.
> 
> Now I've got one question.
> 
> ...


In the original N64 version (not later updated versions or ports) there was a glitch where if you used keys out of order you would be stuck permanently. That's probably part of it


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Just finished the infamous Water Temple in Ocarina of Time, for the first time ever. Took me a little over then an hour, boss fight included.
> 
> Now I've got one question.
> 
> ...


The Thief Hideout was MUCH harder IMO.
This fucking pseudo dungeon is still pissing me off, even after finishing the game many times.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 1, 2016)

Today I managed to beat Sans in Undertale. It was satisfying, but not in the way that I liked to kill everyone lol.



VinsCool said:


> The Thief Hideout was MUCH harder IMO.
> This fucking pseudo dungeon is still pissing me off, even after finishing the game many times.


To me, the Thief's Hideout was particularly hard, just confusing. There's like so many rooms and it is annoying trying to get pass the guards. It requires much patience.


----------



## nasune (Mar 1, 2016)

Just beat both Tom Raider reboot games (I'm watching the credits to Rise right now), and, honestly, I prefer the first game. I found the story to be more interesting, and the only differences Rise made (gameplay wise) were minor. Both the crafting for ammo and the crafting for bigger ammo pouches were completely unnecessary, and things like the spool wire were not exactly ground breaking (not like the rope launcher in AC Syndicate). Plus some of the skill upgrades were vastly overpowered (true triple shot with the bow, which guarantees three head shots every time? Tell me that that's not broken). 
All in all, it felt too much like the first game, with very little improvements (except for the bloody cut scenes, which for some reason had to be pre rendered Xbox One cut scenes with plenty of artifacts, needless to say I was not happy). I guess it won't matter so much if some time has passed before you play the second one, but if you play both back to back it's disappointing.


----------



## raystriker (Mar 2, 2016)

Almost finished Megaman Battle Network 5: Team Colonel. Just have to beat the final boss. Any tips? :3 I usually only manage to shave 500hp off it.


----------



## elm (Mar 2, 2016)

I screwed up & somehow my Wii U updated from 5.3.2 (using Loadiine) to the latest firmware


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 3, 2016)

Got Platinum on Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel!
Great story, but damn that game is too long. It could do without all those sidequests.


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 6, 2016)

Damn, that was good.


----------



## gameshark (Mar 7, 2016)

just had a clash of titans with R.O.B. vs Pikachu


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 15, 2016)

I finally platted AC III: Liberation (in 3 years and 4 months according to psn).
God why do I even bother doing this 
The game is freaking buggy and not even all that good. I already finished the game and was well on the way with 100% sync and all collectibles 3 years ago, but then the game just glitched and corrupted my save 
So basically had to start from scratch. A lot of these trophies were waaaay too grindy.
Especially the multiplayer one was just 8 hours of mindlesly repeating the same thing (and it's an extremely boring minigame too).

Also it seems this thread has less and less activity!
Please keep posting, because I love to see what other people around here are achieving!
Don't let this die!


----------



## Edrian (Mar 15, 2016)

So today, I've done a lot of grinding in the Bravely Second demo for the 3DS. I think I'm soon gonna beat


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 19, 2016)

Playing 999 again to refresh my memories, got the submarine ending.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2016)

Finally began Legend of Dragoon. Pretty nice game so far. I'm a bit annoyed by the fact that it's my first time playing after I bought it a few months ago.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Mar 21, 2016)

Bought a Wii U. Not an accomplishment in gaming, but with it...


----------



## DragorianSword (Mar 21, 2016)

Bought the Ratchet and Clank Collection for PS Vita last week and started playing the first one.
So glad I can finally play these classics from my childhood (I didn't have a PS2, but played them at my friends house)

Got up to Blackwater City and must have played the racing game more than 100 times before I managed to finish it in under 1:35 minutes.
It's pretty weird that the music stops playing during a jump though.


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got to chapter 12 in Fire Emblem Awakening, and ermahgerd, that proposal was not expected! Baby Lucina is so cute though :3

(thanks sm4sh for spoiling the time travel stuff  )


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 26, 2016)

Got married to muh bunny-girl :3


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2016)

Finished Ghost Trick. That was quite a ride. But the plot and the gameplay was worth it. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 2, 2016)

Finished Ratchet & Clank.
That last boss was surprisingly challenging.
It also doesn't help that I kept dying from the most stupid reasons.
Must have fallen to my death 5 times because I forgot to equip that lasso/sling thing...
That should really be a passive ability and not an equipable weapon.


----------



## nasune (Apr 9, 2016)

Just beat the 3DS version of VVVVVV, and I was pleasantly surprised. I decided to try it out of boredom (I'd never seen more than a few screenshots of the game) and blazed through it in an hour and a half (missing nine trinkets). It's quite a fun game.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 9, 2016)

Married Azura in Fire Emblem Fates (Birthright). 
Also, I'm 15 chapters in, with about 9 hours of gameplay so far. So far I'm loving it more than Awakening (which I didn't finish yet either lol).

Sent from my C1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weyu (Apr 10, 2016)

Beat G.T.B in Dariusburst CS on my first try!


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 14, 2016)

Finished Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright, damn it was a beautiful game.







Now I'm going back to Awakening, and after that I miiight play the Conquest path of Fates, but I heard it's a lot harder than the rest, so I'll most likely go with the Revelation path.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2016)

Fell in love with Fire Emblem Fates yesterday :3


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (Apr 14, 2016)

D A R K  S O U L S 3. Satisfying in every way


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 14, 2016)

I found my old 256MB and 2GB MircoSD-Cards.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 15, 2016)

Finished the Shadow Temple in Ocarina of Time 3D.

Bongo-Bongo has the number one spot in my most hated Zelda boss list.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

Finally defeated the Golem Twins on Chrono Trigger for the DS. It felt like hell but it was rewarding a lot.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Finally defeated the Golem Twins on Chrono Trigger for the DS. It felt like hell but it was rewarding a lot.


Have fun at the dream devourer boss.

This one was hell


----------



## [^Blark^] (Apr 15, 2016)

Been about 15 years since I've beat this game. so I decided why not do it again. I didn't use any walkthroughs and managed to find all the treasures. 

Wario Land (GBC)


Spoiler


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 16, 2016)

I platinumed The Legend of Heroes Trails of Cold Steel. I'd been slowly working on the trophies since I beat the game a while back, and just finished it up today. A few of the trophies took a really long time.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 16, 2016)

Completed the Spirit Temple and also got Ice Arrows in OoT 3D. Twinrowa was a lot easier to beat than I thought xD


----------



## Domine (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, I technically started yesterday, but I finally started diving into Twilight Princess on the GC, learning glitches and whatnot necessary for speedrunning the game. This is actually my first time playing the GC version, I played the Wii version originally, so I have been getting confused during some parts of the game because directions are mirrored and whatnot. It's still a lot of fun though.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2016)

today I've broke my pokemon AS save because of CIA re-installing it accidentally after 90+ hours of gameplay:-(
RiP balbasaur...

completed one pokegame in each generation


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 16, 2016)

I accomplished absolute fuck-all cause I haven't played anything today.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 16, 2016)

Started replaying the original ratchet and clank for the ps2 on my Vita today. I beat it a couple of years ago, and I don't have a ps4 to play the new one.


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Apr 16, 2016)

800 posts in the GBATemp's game!


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 16, 2016)

Chelsea_Fantasy said:


> 800 posts in the GBATemp's game!


There's a thread for that
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/379161/


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 16, 2016)

FINISHED OCARINA OF TIME 3D

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MY LIFE ANYMORE

In all honesty, this was my first time finishing this game, and it's definitely my favorite Zelda game I've played so far.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 16, 2016)

Made a mario maker course I am actually proud of 

And beat cubic Ninja


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2016)

Arrived to Chapter 11 in Fire Emblem Fates, Birthright path.

Would have been a lot more advanced, but I love to grind EXP before continuing the main story


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 17, 2016)

Played through episode five of minecraft: story mode. Go ahead and make fun of me for playing something that has to do with minecraft, but Telltale's done a really good job so far with the first five episodes.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Apr 17, 2016)

I've started a "Danger Mario" run of Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door!
The Shadow Queen is gonna kick my ass...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2016)

I earned my first Platinum Trophy on the PS4


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 17, 2016)

100 badges 







I got all of them using only free plays xD


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 21, 2016)

Got all trophies for FFX-2: Last Mission.
This game is so much easier when you use the dress spheres that have ranged attacks!
(I rage quited it a couple of times last year...)
Especially the gun mage. Combined with some health regenerating passive abilities from the Dark Knight and healing spells from the White Mage etc it got fairly easy.
I was also lucky enough to find 5 scrolls around lvl 70 that could duplicate orbs so I just doubled my Gun Mage and Dark Knight which got them to lvl 70+.
It overpowered me so much it wasn't fair 
Final boss was easy af.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2016)

Nothing in the last days. Was at work late, and too lazy to play anything xD


----------



## nxwing (Apr 22, 2016)

Started playing Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon for the DS. Already in Chapter 9. Also, got my first star-ranked trophy in Mario Kart.


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 22, 2016)

Just finished starfox zero and finished all the planets


----------



## Ian Lohan (Apr 24, 2016)

Got 3 Characters to Lv.99 in Final Fantasy Tactics A2 for the DS.


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 24, 2016)

I just beat Dark Souls 3. Amazing game


----------



## nxwing (Apr 26, 2016)

Just finished Chapter 23 of Shadow Dragon. Almost near the end of the game.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 26, 2016)

I came close to getting 50% completion of Hero Mode in Fast Racing Neo (excellent game, by the way).


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 26, 2016)

Just finished Chapter 2 of Danganronpa 2, I shed a few tears on the ending scene. Also, My favorite character is ded.........

Looks like i'm in for a wild ride.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 26, 2016)

Finally finished Shadow Dragon. Only got 3 deaths.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 28, 2016)

Started my first public works on Animal Crossing after forgetting my town for a couple of days.  Building a campsite now!


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2016)

I got a kid with Felicia.


Still trying to improve the relationship with Kaden while she watches everything.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 4, 2016)

Finally started Persona 3 Portable and got up to floor 98.
Huge jump from Persona 2 which I still haven't finished because I don't like it that much.
I really dislike the 'befriending personas' thing from the previous games.
The 'daily life' style is what made Persona 4 so great for me, so I'm happy to see it started in P3.


----------



## BORTZ (May 4, 2016)

DragorianSword said:


> Finally started Persona 3 Portable and got up to floor 98.
> Huge jump from Persona 2 which I still haven't finished because I don't like it that much.
> I really dislike the 'befriending personas' thing from the previous games.
> The 'daily life' style is what made Persona 4 so great for me, so I'm happy to see it started in P3.


Glad you like it. I liked the story and atmosphere of P3 more than P4. The graphics and mechanics of 4 were much better though. 

Yesterday (i know i know) I beat one of the Xenoblade Chronicles bosses, the Telephia or something. On PS4, I made it to to the last planet before the final confrontation with Drek.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 4, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Glad you like it. I liked the story and atmosphere of P3 more than P4. The graphics and mechanics of 4 were much better though.



Ah it's the other way around for me. I liked the story and characters of P4 more.
P4 has more quirky characters, while P3 has pretty serious/normal characters.

Btw does anyone know if P3P is worth replaying as the girl character?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 5, 2016)

My first NES video capture (composite) on a actual NES, heres my Battletoads NES No warp\continue Run. Not one of my better runs but its wasn't bad.


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2016)

Played Mario Kart 8 Online with @Supster131 and that was a lot of fun!


----------



## Dorimori (May 9, 2016)

I fell off my chair and broke my desktop's USB WiFi adapter while playing Terraria.

good job me 2 proud


----------



## pbanj (May 9, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I fell off my chair and broke my desktop's USB WiFi adapter while playing Terraria.
> 
> good job me 2 proud


W2G


----------



## Dorimori (May 9, 2016)

pbanj said:


> W2G









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hell, I'm even posting from my gamepad rn. My phone's got connectivity issues and I can't find my laptop.


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2016)

Oh also, I should add to the previous post I made here:

Playing with a GC controller is fucking amazing. Thanks to the kernel exploit and HID to VPAD homebrew!


----------



## Dorimori (May 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh also, I should add to the previous post I made here:
> 
> Playing with a GC controller is fucking amazing. Thanks to the kernel exploit and HID to VPAD homebrew!


I just recently hacked my Wii U, should I try using my GC controller with Mario Kart 8? Is it worth?


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I just recently hacked my Wii U, should I try using my GC controller with Mario Kart 8? Is it worth?


Oh my god totally! It feels so naturally made for it! Even rumble works!


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2016)

It's bloody 7:36 AM! Let me sleep!
Oh, wait, there's school today. FUCK!
(School starts at 8 AM in Hungary)


----------



## Dorimori (May 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh my god totally! It feels so naturally made for it! Even rumble works!


Wait, rumble works? Omg I gotta try it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> It's bloody 7:36 AM! Let me sleep!
> Oh, wait, there's school today. FUCK!
> (School starts at 8 AM in Hungary)


My school starts at 7, and I get up at 5 [america]
goddamnit it's 12:40 AM


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Wait, rumble works? Omg I gotta try it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


hue, it's 1:40AM here.


----------



## Dorimori (May 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> hue, it's 1:40AM here.


yay timezones

Didn't know Canada and US had little difference for some reason, idk why, but i thought it would be more than an hour. Probably cause i'm in the central US.


----------



## pbanj (May 9, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> yay timezones
> 
> Didn't know Canada and US had little difference for some reason, idk why, but i thought it would be more than an hour. Probably cause i'm in the central US.


I'm on the east coast and its 1:50am now. Canada follows the same tomezones


----------



## nxwing (May 10, 2016)

Finished Chapter 11 of Blazing Sword. About to start Eliwood's Story.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Just beat Super Mario World ^^


----------



## Weyu (May 10, 2016)

Easy peasy!


----------



## nxwing (May 11, 2016)

Finished Chapter 18x of Rekka no Ken. Gonna do Chapter 19 tomorrow.


----------



## Flood (May 12, 2016)

Loaded up a Civ V game where George Washington was being a dick.


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2016)

Finished Chapter 19 of Rekka no Ken. Now doing Chapter 20.


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2016)

Castiel said:


> This thread is to recognize the achievements in gaming that the people in this community have accomplished. I (and I know many other people in this community) enjoy reading stories of how people have been able to beat something that has been frustrating them for days/months/heck even years on end. But there is a little guideline I would like people to follow (as provided by another member):
> 
> Give a back story to why this is an accomplishment to you. An accomplishment is something that gets you excited or gives you that sense of joy when completed. It's not exactly something that you can just breeze through and don't ever think about again. Most of the time you will recognize the difficulty.
> 
> ...


Nothing. It's 7:23 AM.


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2016)

Just finished Chapter 20 of Rekka no Ken. Moving on to Chapter 21 now.


----------



## Meteor7 (May 12, 2016)

Accomplished? Well, I guess I got Hubert down to his last sliver of health in Tales of Graces for the first time before the game forces you to lose the fight. That was...you know...kinda nice, I suppose. You shoulda asked me after I recently platinum'd Vesperia. 4h24m speedrun, muchacho. I was chuffed about that.


----------



## T-hug (May 12, 2016)

My guild and I beat the new raid in Star Wars Galaxy of Heroes:


----------



## weavile001 (May 13, 2016)

I just finished Chapter 5 of Danganronpa 2, after such a teary ending of chapter 2, I thought I couldn't get more Sad.

Then Chapter 5 came and went with the coolest Execution in the series for my new Favorite character.

Also, it's 4AM right now and the start of chapter 6 Scared the fuck out of me, I don't think i'll be able to sleep.


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2016)

Finished Dust: An Elysian Tail on Tough this weekend.
Cba with Hardcore .-.


----------



## vayanui8 (May 16, 2016)

I beat the Legend of Heroes Trails in the Sky. I've absolutely fallen in love with this series. I just wish I'd started playing it sooner. I'm going to get Second Chapter tomorrow and then after that I can wait in misery until September when Trails of Cold Steel 2 comes out.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 16, 2016)

Finished Persona 3 Portable.
The final fight was actually really easy, it was just really long. The one in Persona 4 is way more difficult.
First time I died in a really stupid way though. My main character got enraged and got critically hit in the same turn. 45 minutes down the drain
It's really weird that on the second try the Night Queen attacks didn't leave any negative conditions.
I thought he would unleash another final form after the Death arcana, but the last fight was more of a scene than anything else.

Certainly going to play the new game + as the female character and tackle the bonus bosses, but exams are coming up, so as per tradition I'll be playing pokémon during breaks.
Developed my own study method for this last semester.
Maybe you are familiar with the pomodorro technique (25 minutes of studying followed by a 5 minute break).
My version uses 25 minutes of studying followed by 5 ordinary trainer battles or 5 Pokémon captures or any combination of those. Every 4th study session is followed by a longer break which is enough time for a complete run of the Pokémon League or capturing a legendary.

Use at own risk though. I'm not responsible for any failed exams.


----------



## fiveighteen (May 16, 2016)

Started and finished Firewatch (PC) in about 6 hrs on Saturday. Niice nature scenes and some good mystery/suspence to it. It's like an interactive movie.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 16, 2016)

Got to chapter 18 in Fire Emblem Fates Conquest. This is getting really good xD


----------



## weavile001 (May 16, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got to chapter 18 in Fire Emblem Fates Conquest. This is getting really good xD


You should get some beast slaying weapons such as Hunter's Knife and Hunter's bow for Chapter 19, it will help a lot.
Also; train Keaton and Velouria to get Beastbane,it will help even more.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 16, 2016)

weavile001 said:


> You should get some beast slaying weapons such as Hunter's Knife and Hunter's bow for Chapter 19, it will help a lot.
> Also; train Keaton and Velouria to get Beastbane,it will help even more.


I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I'm playing it at Phoenix difficulty, because I suck at strategy RPGs. I hardly beat Birthright on Normal, even though it's the easiest of the three Fates game, so I chose Phoenix for Conquest, which is supposedly the hardest one. So yeah, I don't really need any fancy weapons, knowing that fallen units will respawn in the next turn, but still, I'll try getting some cool items, thanks. Sometimes I just get so immersed in the story that I don't even keep track of which items I have or don't have haha


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I'm playing it at Phoenix difficulty, because I suck at strategy RPGs. I hardly beat Birthright on Normal, even though it's the easiest of the three Fates game, so I chose Phoenix for Conquest, which is supposedly the hardest one. So yeah, I don't really need any fancy weapons, knowing that fallen units will respawn in the next turn, but still, I'll try getting some cool items, thanks. Sometimes I just get so immersed in the story that I don't even keep track of which items I have or don't have haha


That's okay. At least you aren't pretending to be a master strategist unlike some people I know. Better to play phoenix mode than lie about playing in lunatic.

Speakinn of phoenixes, finished episodes 1-4 of Ace Attorney. I'll try and finish Rise from the Ashes as I failed to finish it back then.


----------



## Kourin (May 18, 2016)

Got all the gold medals on Star Fox 64 3D.
I don't know what I was expecting but a new title screen wasn't worth it--


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (May 18, 2016)

Finished The Mysterious Murasame Castle.
I was in such a hurry that didn't know the game have health medicine and invencibility until I reached the 4th castle. That would have saved me from a few game overs.


----------



## PolarKoala (May 21, 2016)

I played about twenty rounds of Metal Warriors in versus mode and only lost three times.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 23, 2016)

Finished The Wolf Among Us.
Man that was a great game!
First Telltale game I played, but certainly not the last. (Which is good because I bought the Telltale Humble Bundle, so I have tons of them)
Very original setting and story, great art style and voice actors and the choices really felt important.
I'm really hoping for a second season because there is so much they can do with it and I'm curious about what happened to other fairy tale characters.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 24, 2016)

Re-playing Virtue's Last Reward, about 10 hours in so far, reached a few locks, a few bad ends and Dio's Ending. Gonna try to 100% it again by the release of Zero Time Dilemma.


----------



## YayMii (May 24, 2016)

Not exactly today, but I've recently gotten the Platinum trophy for Virtue's Last Reward  I haven't been able to dedicate enough time to complete a single-player game in years (not to mention I've never gotten a Platinum trophy before), so I feel pretty fantastic about completing the true ending in time for the sequel!


----------



## Bndnrd (May 24, 2016)

I set up and played Metroid Prime on my computer with a keyboard and mouse. Almost beat it and got 100% scans and items. I've never got all the scans in it before so this is pretty cool. After that i will be playing Prime two and 100% that.


----------



## BORTZ (May 24, 2016)

Ripping my way through Axiom Verge and survived my first encounter with Devil Survivor 2's days six Sept thing.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 28, 2016)

Completed the hoenn dex on Pokémon Emerald for the second time and chose a cindaquill.
Now all I have to do is finish it a third time so I have all 3 Johto starters and I'll finally be able to complete the Pokédexes on my 3rd gen games.


----------



## weavile001 (May 28, 2016)

Just finished Fire Emblem Fates: Revelation, It's easily my favorite FE game.

Now i'm off to build all the statues and grind some awesome skills for everyone to take on the eventual Challenge maps DLCs.


----------



## mashers (May 29, 2016)

Just finished playing through 150cc on MK7 and finally got gold cups for 50, 100 and 150... only to unlock the mirror cup  Dammit I want DK on my MK7 title page!


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

I accomplished something: I gave up on gaming, for probably forever


----------



## mashers (May 29, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> I accomplished something: I gave up on gaming, for probably forever


Why?


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> Why?


I wrote a blog entry as to why I give up.


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

Finally got all gold cups in MK7


----------



## Lycan911 (May 30, 2016)

Finished Fire Emblem Fates Conquest, and started playing the Revelation route. And then after that I can finally go back to Awakening, I've been ignoring that game for so long ;w;


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

Finished Episodes 1&2 of AA4


----------



## Greymane (May 31, 2016)

Finaly defeated scylla in EO2U that fight is a bitch -.-.


----------



## gameshark (May 31, 2016)

Pole Position on every circuit in F1 2011 for 3ds


----------



## DragorianSword (May 31, 2016)

Finally finished the main story of Fallout 3.
I had played it before, but stopped halfway through.
I feel like I still haven't seen 75% of the map though.
The main storyline should have taken you to more places from where you start sidequests, during which you discover new places, and so on.
Now you have to just wander around the wasteland until you find something good.
There's also not much of a climax or buildup to the story. I didn't expect it to end so suddenly.

To be fair though, I absolutely love the game mechanics of this game and although I would have liked the story to be a little more exciting I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 31, 2016)

New record in slither.io xD


----------



## Lycan911 (May 31, 2016)

Finished Undertale for the first time. Gonna try to get the pacifist ending next.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2016)

Finished Bioshock 1 again.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 6, 2016)

Finished Virtue's Last Reward again. 






Now back to 999 again. 
Zero Time Dilemma hype is real


----------



## raystriker (Jun 7, 2016)

Finished Battlefield 3 today. Great game :')


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 7, 2016)

Finished Bioshock 2 on hardmode + Minerva's Den today~


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 9, 2016)

Got to rising star on rocket league.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 10, 2016)

A couple of nights ago I finished Uncharted 1 for PS3. I collected all the treasures including the hidden 61/60 artifact.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 11, 2016)

Wrecked Mom in Binding of Isaac Rebirth on a challenge mode - computer savvy.  That was so difficult, but I had a shit ton of health and was blasting my way through everything she spawned.


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Beat chapter 2 in FEA Lunatic+
I did it before, but this time it only took me 2 days（≧∇≦）


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 12, 2016)

Finally beat Mom in a normal mode game on Binding of Isaac Rebirth.  Fun, but I swear my game was going to kill me...


----------



## DaMaverickBlast (Jun 13, 2016)

Captured Feebas


----------



## Nikki_swap (Jun 13, 2016)

I got thrown out of the map by ridely in metroid fusion amd kept falling infinitely through the map.


----------



## duyluan (Jun 14, 2016)

Receive Mew via mystery gift on Pokémon Y, then go to my first online battle with it! Got in battle like 2 second, the other guy just "nope" out of there! Still funny thought!


----------



## Flood (Jun 15, 2016)

Played about 10 rounds of Halo online, mostly oddball. Didn't realize it wasn't a team match and ended up winning it.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 16, 2016)

Not playing any video games in the last month or so.

Not even casual crap. I'm serious...


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 16, 2016)

Finished Fire Emblem Awakening last night. Decent game. I probably would've liked it more if I had finished it before Fates.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 16, 2016)

I finally got all the resources of my castle to 99 on Fire emblem fates Revelation.

Now i'm off to get all unique and character weapons.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 16, 2016)

I played episode 1 of Telltales Game of Thrones and already succeeded in getting 1 of my characters killed.
I'm seriously way too nice to play this game...
Going to replay this episode with different choices just to see how much of an impact they have.


----------



## JustAKirby (Jun 16, 2016)

Finally finished Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney well really it was yesterday, but that's not important  (from the Ace Attorney Trilogy for 3DS)
I've been following the series for a while but never got to finish the first title.
Starting on Justice For All today


----------



## Epic Tiger (Jun 16, 2016)

Worst holiday
My 3ds can't read any files from my sd card and somehow my title manager,cfw,.cia files and games were missing from my 3ds


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2016)

Started playing Memoria.

Interesting point and click adventure game so far, the story looks promising.
The voice acting is rather dull though, but I got used to it.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 19, 2016)

Playes Zombie Kill of the Week Reborn Offline and only gotten to Round 47. My goal was about to reach Round 50 but AIs keep on dying faraway like jfc


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2016)

Reached chapter 25 of Fire Emblem Fates, Birthright. I am close to the end, I can feel it.


----------



## Erikku (Jun 19, 2016)

just did some turf wars in sploon, leveled up to 12


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

I downloaded some N64 ROMs and forgot to play them because of the operations I've been doing to my board.
(which is nothing special)


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 22, 2016)

Played a little of the Binding of Isaac - Rebirth and got yelled at for cussing in public.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 23, 2016)

Finished the prologue of Bravely Second.



Spoiler



They seem to be continuing the trend of your companions betraying you


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2016)

Finished Birthright.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 28, 2016)

ZERO TIME DILEMMA - DONE






I NEED MORE


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 5, 2016)

I finished the prologue in Zero no Kiseki Evolution. It's taken me 13 hours over the course of 2 weeks but it's been fulfilling. It's my first time playing something in raw Japanese but I'm enjoying it alot. It's hard but I feel like I'm making progress


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 6, 2016)

Arrived to the final boss of PMD Explorers of Sky, and this piece of shit called Dialga is OP.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok, so after stacking reviver seeds, I finished PMD Explorers of Sky tonight.




Spoiler



This fucking ending sequence made me cry for real ok, don't laugh


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 9, 2016)

Arrived to chapter 3 of Hotel Dusk.

Honestly, this is very good so far.


----------



## TheYellowFist (Jul 11, 2016)

I beat Lady Yunalesca in Final Fantasy X. How was I supposed to know that "her weakness is holy magic" meant that her weakness was a spell called Holy. I spent a few hours grinding enemies to unlock it and then used a friendsphere to share the move with another party member. It took one try after that to defeat her.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 12, 2016)

Got back to challenger elite in solo duel & solo standard on rocket league since the mmr reset.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jul 12, 2016)

I've just gave a critical hit to _Lorian, Elder Prince_ of roughly 1200 dmg (about 1/4 of total HP pool) in Dark Souls 3.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2016)

Plat trophied Okami today~


----------



## Ricken (Jul 14, 2016)

Moon jumping to every island in Wind Waker....
Surprisingly fun


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm surprised I was able to get that many using only free plays lol


----------



## Cyan (Jul 15, 2016)

I finally completed Vagrant Story! (yes, the game from 16 years ago)
It was horribly hard and not funny at all to play.
The battle system is hard, the inventory so small that it's making it even harder to switch to the correct weapon matching the enemy, because you never have the one you need and you throw a lot of items away. You often end missing or hitting 1HP per hit 
Last boss was very long to die with 1 to 4 HP per hit...
The story wasn't that good and the game is short (30H, mostly exploration, back tracking and endless battles).

I used infinite HP cheat code on the second half of the game as there's no way I could survive battles from that point. you die in 1 or 2 hit, while you do no damage.
But I don't like the fact I cheated and wonder if I'll try again, there should be a way to enjoy the game for what it is.


----------



## TehCupcakes (Jul 15, 2016)

Recently, I've decided to play through a bunch of the older (good) Sonic games. Thus far I have checked off:

Sonic 1 - Complete with all emeralds
Sonic 2 - Complete with all emeralds
Sonic 3D Blast - Complete with all emeralds
Sonic 3 & Knuckles - Complete with all master emeralds
Sonic Adventure - Complete with all emblems
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle - Complete, 168/180 emblems (missing some Chao emblems and Cannon's Core)

Pretty proud of this list.  Back in the day I played these games a lot, but I often shared save files with my brothers or we took turns, so I wasn't sure which ones I had completed entirely on my own. I wanted to play through them again so I could say I've done it with confidence (and just because they're good games). Hoping to finish up SA2 some day, although the Chao emblems take a while... I'll probably add on Sonic R to the list, maybe the missions in SAX, then stop there; I was never a big fan of the games after the Sonic Adventures, besides Sonic Generations which I've already completed 100%.


----------



## hirvimies (Jul 17, 2016)

Finished Metroid Fusion for the first time since it came out. The older platforming Metroids are really good, would be nice to have a Metroid like that in Shadow Complex graphics. Next up will be Zero Mission.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

Finished Hotel Dusk: Room 215

It was very good.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Finished Hotel Dusk: Room 215
> 
> It was very good.
> 
> View attachment 56514


The sequel is even better


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> The sequel is even better


That's what I was told


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That's what I was told


It really sucks that they were never able to finish the trilogy though.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

DragorianSword said:


> It really sucks that they were never able to finish the trilogy though.


Isn't there a spiritual successor coming to 3ds though?


----------



## streetbrawler123 (Jul 19, 2016)

beating a boss on tales of hearts R


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Isn't there a spiritual successor coming to 3ds though?


Yeah and I'm really looking forward to it, but we'll still never know the end of the story, which sucks.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 20, 2016)

Fishing-chained a shiny Wailmer in Omega Ruby. Gonna try chaining for a shiny Magikarp tomorrow.


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 20, 2016)

Beat the first boss in Beyond the Labyrinth (Dyed the first time cause of a mistake), but been trying to figure out if you can change the girls outfit like I've heard


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2016)

Spent 5 hours on I Am Setsuna, and I definitely play more tonight. I love this game so far!


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 20, 2016)

Farmed up the full attack up large armour in MH Generations.  (Mixed set with bulldrome + jaggi pieces.)  Now I'm ready to take on the rest of the story.


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 25, 2016)

Beat Red in a Pokemon Crystal speedrun, underleveled. It was a fair one.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

Started a play through of All4One but i accidentally forgot to save before i turned it off


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 26, 2016)

Today I tried the psp stick on the n3ds, then switched back and played mhx


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

8BitWonder said:


> Today I tried the psp stick on the n3ds, then switched back and played mhx


Did you like it?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 26, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Did you like it?


Not as much as I do the rubber nub surprisingly. So I switched back. Plus by doing so I can still easily play my psp without having to borrow the stick from my 3ds.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)

8BitWonder said:


> Not as much as I do the rubber nub surprisingly. So I switched back. Plus by doing so I can still easily play my psp without having to borrow the stick from my 3ds.


Well that is interesting as it sounds really cool but oh well


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 26, 2016)

Finished Chapter 2 of Bravely Second.

So far I'm rather unimpressed by the game. It's still too grindy and repetitive, they have made little to no changes to the battle system and it's just not really interesting because it's the exact same world as the previous game. It just feels a little lazy.

But the main reason why I don't really enjoy it is because the story is incredibly predictable.
The first game was able to really surprise you, but you soon realize that Bravely Second is just more of the same.
My guess of what's going to happen:



Spoiler



The choices you have to make in the sidequests make it really obvious that you'll travel back through time to the beginning at some point.
This is almost exactly like the first game, with the difference that you travelled to different dimensions in that one.

I'm already 90% sure that the Kaiser is Yew's brother. 
It was really obvious after you learn how his halfbrother lost an arm and he left home.
A little later we also see that the Kaiser has problems with his right arm so this was really obvious.
I really hope that I'm wrong though and that it was just something to deceive us.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2016)

Played some mole mania and enjoying it so far except for the fact that i do not like the delay of going into the ground.


----------



## Coman28 (Jul 27, 2016)

I beat EarthBound in 3 days. That's a wayyy new low for me.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 27, 2016)

beat The Amazing Spiderman 2 on PS4 yesterday. I bought the game on PSN for $20 with all the dlc suits. the game was meh imo. took me about 6 to 8 hours to beat it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2016)

Cought all legendary trio from firered shiny in normal pokeballs w/o cheating... just spammed them with balls...


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 28, 2016)

Been a busy day for me and the team on Monster Hunter Generations. For example....



Spoiler












We hit this Blue Kut Ku so hard his face fell through the floor. Credit for this particular kill goes to my flatmate Sophie with a leaping hammer blow to the face. It was such a heavy blow that Kut Ku felt the need to bury his head in the sand and stick his arse in the air in a way only the word 'presenting' seems to adequately describe. Still, this is what happens when you let that psychopath Sophie play with a big hammer; monsters faceplanting so hard they break reality.

Also I managed to get a shot of my entirely accidental recreation of a well known scene...



Spoiler













Spoiler: My version











Close enough, right? The tree actually goes through the body and everything. And yes, my Palico is named Dio after Ronnie James Dio.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 30, 2016)

I made an Angry Flying Toxic Invincible Huge Hypersonic Ice-Breathing Golden Waffle in Scribblenauts Unlimited


----------



## Depravo (Jul 30, 2016)

Got my 23rd platinum trophy.



Spoiler: evidence


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2016)

Finished I am Setsuna


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 2, 2016)

I beat my high score on pokemon puzzle league


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 4, 2016)

-made it to disc 2 of Shenmue 1 today. Not that I couldn't have done it days ago but I'm taking my sweet time for now lol. Still got another year till Shenmue 3 lol.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 4, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> -made it to disc 2 of Shenmue 1 today. Not that I couldn't have done it days ago but I'm taking my sweet time for now lol. Still got another year till Shenmue 3 lol.


Yeah seems neat as i really need to start playing it as i have been looking for a game to take up some time and Shenmue will probably be it (unless i start on xcx).


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 4, 2016)

Got the Guppy transformation in Binding of Isaac - finally.  Killed Isaac for the first time as well.  Unlocked a bunch of stuff already...


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 4, 2016)

Finished Phoenix Wright: Justice For All.
It was so long ago that I completely forgot who all the killers were in these cases and I really couldn't remember ever playing that last trial.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 6, 2016)

Played Tales of the Abyss for 4 hours and found a shiny Tentacool while hunting for a shiny Magikarp in Omega Ruby.


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 6, 2016)

Won a match in Hearthstone.  Yay me.  lol


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 13, 2016)

I got like 20 star sprites in Mario Sunshine today. Got the Yoshi and the speedjet, but I still have to unlock the rocket jet.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2016)

Since I last posted I have:
Finished Telltale GOT, Telltale TWD Season 1, Lego Jurassic park 100%, GTA VCS 100% no death, At Worlds End (Just need the Jackanism things but can't due to a missing Title update >_>), Surfs up for 360 and Minecraft Story mode (last episode needs to be released)


----------



## Famrid (Aug 15, 2016)

Grimclaw Tigrex level 5 to 8 (monster hunter generation). And raging at my wifi connection with all this 4099 error (or maybe capcom server sucks i don't know )


----------



## Futurdreamz (Aug 17, 2016)

Finally got to Corona Mountain in Mario Sunshine yesterday. Had to work so I set it aside for now.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 18, 2016)

Completing the sphere grids of my characters in FFX.
Nearly completed Wakka's grid and about halfway through the other's.
I've already watched a full season of mythbusters while doing this and I think I'll get through 2 more before I'm finished...
Would have liked to have a little more magic nodes, but that Jumbo Flan that drops them takes way too long to defeat!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 18, 2016)

Finished Last Window, The Secret of Cape West


----------



## nasune (Aug 23, 2016)

I just finished up with Quantum Break, and, despite it's length, I really like the game. It's short yes, but it has  a neat story and fun gameplay. Although I did not understand the (supposed) difficulty with the final boss (apparently it's due to the camera pointing towards the blast source, but you can just point the camera in the right way and there's no issue at all).
Other than that, I think I got shafted with my Not For Resale demo copy of Majora's Mask I bought a couple of years ago. It should give me the demo menu, but it just goes to the normal game menu instead. I don't get why anyone would go to such lengths, because the label itself is original (at least, as far as I can tell). Fortunately my OOT 1.0 copy is genuine at least.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 28, 2016)

I have recently finished FE8 and FE7 ENM. Going to finish HNM then LHM then EHM then LHM again and finally, HHM.


----------



## Thaulos (Aug 29, 2016)

I broke a tree in minecraft


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

I got past the first sanctuary in Earthbound.

I think I'm the only person here who hasn't finished Earthbound yet.


----------



## Thaulos (Aug 29, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I got past the first sanctuary in Earthbound.
> 
> I think I'm the only person here who hasn't finished Earthbound yet.



I have not even bought it yet so you're cool... for now


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 30, 2016)

Finished Justice for All once again to hype up for Spirit of Justice


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 1, 2016)

Got half of Gwendolyn's Story S-Ranks in Odin Sphere Leifthrasir. Gotten a bit easier than the PS2 version.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 3, 2016)

Back to rising star in doubles on rocket for the first time since the season 3 reset. I really should play more doubles.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 3, 2016)

Finished day 7 of TWEWY


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 3, 2016)

Picked up and started playing LBX: Little Battlers eXperience for 3DS and got up to Episode 3.
I've never heard of the game, I just thought it looked fun, but it's actually freaking good!
The cutscenes are like an anime and the story is split up in several episodes which just enhances the anime vibe.
It might not be an incredibly hard game (the AI isn't that smart and I have been fine with just spamming my charged attack) and the story is incredibly cliché (kid gets unique robot, manages to beat everyone and saves the world helped by his friends), but it's just really fun.

Reminds me a bit of Custom Robo Arena for DS mixed with the Megaman StarForce series.


----------



## Chary (Sep 13, 2016)

Beat both Shin Megami Tensei 4 Apocalypse and Ace Attorney 6. I have to say Ace Attorney was a little lackluster, in my opinion. It was nice to see old characters again, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2016)

Chary said:


> Beat both Shin Megami Tensei 4 Apocalypse and Ace Attorney 6. I have to say Ace Attorney was a little lackluster, in my opinion. It was nice to see old characters again, though.



Wow, two games in one sitting.  I haven't done that yet.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Sep 15, 2016)

Completed the Kanto pokedex in FR/LG. Now doing the same in R/S/E.


----------



## ladypoodle (Sep 18, 2016)

One shotting Gil de Rais (Caster) using 3 NPs that total 950k of damage overall (thanks to Illya's 200% NP charge+Kaleido Ruby CE+Event damage bonus AND made her last in use of her Quintet Feuer). My Raikou always gets killed, but at least that's 2 down out of 4 boss raids...and have 2 days left to make it or break it.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Sep 20, 2016)

Completed the pokedex of R/S/E. Going to take a little break and work on getting more achievements in tales of Zestiria(PC)


----------



## Autz (Sep 20, 2016)

Implementing Mode 7 on SmileBASIC:

https://smilebasicsource.com/page?pid=566

and beated every Arcade Route of Dead or Alive Dimensions.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 20, 2016)

A fairly decent score in the iOS Pong clone. I play it a lot


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2016)

I found over twenty diamonds on Minecraft on the PMG server


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2016)

Autz said:


> Implementing Mode 7 on SmileBASIC:
> 
> https://smilebasicsource.com/page?pid=566
> 
> and beated every Arcade Route of Dead or Alive Dimensions.



Nice.  I haven't touched SmileBASIC in a while now; spending more time writing C code for the 3DS than BASIC.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2016)

I've been playing mainly just a bunch of LoL with my brother and our friends, though I finally bought Minecraft on PC because I wanted to try out the Pixelmon mod. It's really cool going through the process of creating the items as well as training Pokemon. It's not perfect by any means but it's still a blast. Also, about a week ago my brother and one of our friends finally beat Dark Souls 1 after 33 yearsish. It's not that it was a super hard game. It's more that we only played it when we all got together which has been more difficult with us getting jobs and learning to be more adultish. I just ordered Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin for us all to play together. We want to do all the Souls games.
I am at the last place on Dark Souls 2 and my bro is already slowly doing a run of it as we have a copy already. It's fun enough that I would be totally fine with running through it again with our friend.


----------



## Nawor3565 (Sep 24, 2016)

I just beat Mario Kart 8 100%, on every possible mode. I used to be horrible at Mario Kart, even my 6 year old sister could beat me. So being able to get the highest reward is really amazing.


----------



## Ricken (Sep 26, 2016)

I set up a build of Project M and enjoyed pwning the AI with Toon Zelda's FAir/BAir/DAir....

And seeing AI Shadow get a free final smash from falling behind and the game crashing from it's usage


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 26, 2016)

I made a strip club in club penguin.


----------



## billyboy (Oct 2, 2016)

I 100% completed Mad Father just now. When I saw that it was on Steam I didn't think twice to buy it. Definitely an amazing game that should be in every horror fan's library imo.


----------



## xeronut (Oct 2, 2016)

Started playing Grim Dawn today (bought it during GOG's current sale push).  Thoroughly good stuff; makes me want to play Titan Quest again too.


----------



## gameshark (Oct 2, 2016)

I drove alnight with the Motorcycle club Hells Zombies in Zombie Tsunami


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 2, 2016)

Finished Ace Attorney: Spirit of Justice. Off to the DLC case


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 2, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Finished Ace Attorney: Spirit of Justice. Off to the DLC case



DLC Case?

EDIT: Oh my... Let me go get my 3DS back... xD


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> DLC Case?
> 
> EDIT: Oh my... Let me go get my 3DS back... xD


Yeah, the DLC case was released a few days ago


----------



## billyboy (Oct 3, 2016)

I got another 100% today. Trick & Treat came up as a recommended game. Overall I think it's okay. My only complaint is that I feel as though it lacks consistency.


----------



## Braig (Oct 3, 2016)

Started playing Growlanser Wayfarer of Time for psp


----------



## alexj9626 (Oct 7, 2016)

Started playing Pokemon Showdown/Pokemon Revolution. Also im starting to play PBR again, great game.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Oct 7, 2016)

Just 100%  "The Walking Dead Season 1" will be working on 100% Fable Anniversary this weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 10, 2016)

After days of grinding gear stats I finally beat danoas the demon . the hardest boss in a wonderful psp game called gladiator begins ...on despair mode . I swear the f ing helmet is bolted to his head . this boss is darksouls + level hard ..on easy .





 heres some fanart

He fully deserves his nickname  The Demon
One eansy teansy slip up and you are utterly screwed
a single whack from him will send all of your equipment flying


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 22, 2016)

Finished Shin Megami Tensei IV: Apocalypse (Peace route).

Not sure about playing the Anarchy route tho, the first 10 minutes really threw me off, I don't think I'd like the rest of it.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Nov 4, 2016)

Beat the main story of Bioshock Infinite; next is the achievements then the DLC.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 4, 2016)

my character just reached level 200 in phantasy star portable 2 yay took me 600 plus hours


----------



## Condarkness (Nov 13, 2016)

I haven't beaten it yet, but I am getting close. I just got the mastercup trophy for digimon cyber sleuth. All I have remaining is to turn in the 500 medals, and fill out the field guide.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 15, 2016)

All of my Destiny characters reached LL400, and I am closing in on finishing my Rise of Iron book.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 19, 2016)

Finished TWD S2 and TWD 400 days.
Going to finish TWD Michionne today and will 100% RDR with me brother somewhere this week. (2nd time 100% for me)


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hatched a shiny Mimikyu after ONLY 15 EGGS!
It's my first shiny from an egg, and to get it so fast is just mind-blowing 
(Also, it wasn't even the Masuda method, just two random Mimikyu and Ditto that I caught myself)


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2016)

After 100%ing RDR and 100%ing RDR Undead again, I've decided to 100% them both on PS3.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 26, 2016)

I got my Mystic to level 52 on Tera. And did about 15 story quests on FFXIV. Pretty productive day


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2016)

Got all kills in a round in CSGO


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 10, 2016)

Finished the League in Pokémon Sun.
Also got really lucky and found a Bagon in 10 minutes, while it took my friend 3 hours and got a mimikyu, female Salandit and the other 2 starters through wonder trade.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 13, 2016)

100%ed RDR again for the 3rd time.
THis time on PS3.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 14, 2016)

FINNNNNNAAAALLLYYYYY beat Belgar in Trails in the sky second chapter .

 ......on nightmare mode .....the description aptly says : it's your funeral ...may aidios be with you


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 20, 2016)

I just opened my Black Friday n3ds. I also upgraded my r4i gold to work with it. The 3D is trippy, so I turned it off. Will probably hardmod it.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 20, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> FINNNNNNAAAALLLYYYYY beat Belgar in Trails in the sky second chapter .View attachment 72132 ......on nightmare mode .....the description aptly says : it's your funeral ...may aidios be with you


NG or NG+? Nightmare is insane as it is, but if its on NG then I wish you luck lol.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 20, 2016)

(not today but yesterday) Got both the pixel achievements for both of my favorite Overwatch characters!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 20, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> NG or NG+? Nightmare is insane as it is, but if its on NG then I wish you luck lol.


Ng. Its was LOTTTTTTSSSSSSS of fun


----------



## Touko White (Dec 23, 2016)

This was a few weeks ago, but I managed to play SMB1's SNES version and get a score of 888990.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 23, 2016)

Finally beat the fricking Chocobo race with 0:00 in FFX while waiting for my turn at the barber!
Now I just have to dodge 200 lightning bolts...

Also finished the story of Digimon Story: Cyber Sleuth


----------



## Hifisti (Jan 16, 2017)

Yei, new member in Gba temp here! But yeah not really today's thing but recently i finally installed Win10 on my Macbook Pro and played a good 4-5 hours straight L4D2 with friend. Gotta say it's still a blast even today. 

Lähetetty minun Nexus 6P laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2017)

Complete Huniepop in a hour 100%


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 17, 2017)

Got a Jolly 5IV Cosmog at Lake of the Sunne after around 2150 soft resets. Only to find out later that seemingly comp sets of Solgaleo run Adamant, which I already have (attacker variant, I just discovered the specially defensive strategy). Ah well, I nicknamed it Kotal Kahn. Somehow I was more happy about this over the mascot legends. I'm not sure why, I think because for those, I was tired of soft resetting manually, this one I used the Event bot from PKMN-NTR, and it only took about 2 days to get the right Cosmog, whereas the mascots took upwards of 2 weeks. I'll probably be more pumped if I get hidden power legends, for example running the Tapu bot for an HP Ice Tapu Koko, seemingly that's harder to come by than just 5IV.

Probably a waste of time in the mind of most people because of hyper training, but meh, I think it's more impressive to spend the time, have the patience (bot notwithstanding) to soft reset for IVs. On the flipside with transfer mons once Bank happens, especially my Omega Ruby legends, I'll be fishing for bottle caps and patching them up big time.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2017)

Finished '99 mode on BS Infinite for me boyfriend.

8th time '99 mode in total.


----------



## nasune (Jan 22, 2017)

Just beat Dark Souls (using only a list of areas and bosses to make sure I didn't miss anything, but otherwise completely blind), and I have to say the final boss was just tedious. It was not necessarily hard, but having to find the right weapon to do proper damage meant that I had to do the final area over and over until it became just a chore. I would've preferred a bonfire near the boss. Still it's the third game in the Souls series that I've beaten (Demon's Souls, Dark Souls, and Bloodborne), and I plan to play the other two at some point. (Still have Gravity Rush 2, Dishonored 2, Final Fantasy XV, and Resident Evil VII to play first (possibly BotW too, it depends on when I get around to beat the other games))


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 25, 2017)

Finished Steins;Gate for PSVita.
I stubbornly looked for hours for the last CG frame before finally deciding to look it up, only to see that it's in your in-game mailbox when you finish the game...
Oh well, got another platinum trophy at least.

In between studying I finally managed to beat the Chocobo Race with a time of 0:00 on FFX.
Only need the lightning dodge trophy to get platinum, but I always seem to fail after around 50 so I might not bother with it at all.

Also just started Zero Time Dilemma. Having played the previous games (plus having just finished Steins;gate, which revolves around time travel and multiple worlds theory) I have a good idea of what is happening.
But these games have blown my mind before so I guess there's no telling until I reach the end


----------



## Woodland (Jan 30, 2017)

Not a big accomplishment, but I got a lot farther in Final Fantasy Tactics: Grimoire of the Rift A2, then I ever did when I first got the game.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 4, 2017)

I passed 75% of Achievements unlocked in RE7 today, so that's got me excited.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 4, 2017)

I beat Pokémon Ruby for the first time
Nvm I did it yesterday since right now as I'm editing this post it's already a new day here in TacoLand


----------



## Flood (Feb 4, 2017)

Beat the first two maps in left 4 dead 2


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 4, 2017)

WAIT NEVER FUCKING MIND IT'S 12:40
So I guess nothing smh


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 4, 2017)

I forgot to mention i got my third platinum trophy on PSN, i know what the 4th is gonna be already.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I forgot to mention i got my third platinum trophy on PSN, i know what the 4th is gonna be already.


Telltale?
Telltale games were/are fucking easy
I don't have a PS4 or a capable PC anymore so I can't say if they've added more shit or they've stayed the same 
I'm too lazy to look at PSTROPHIES.COM or whatever it's called


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 4, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Telltale?
> Telltale games were/are fucking easy
> I don't have a PS4 or a capable PC anymore so I can't say if they've added more shit or they've stayed the same
> I'm too lazy to look at PSTROPHIES.COM or whatever it's called


What's telltale? I never heard of that game. No, my 3rd platinum was strider,


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What's telltale? I never heard of that game. No, my 3rd platinum was strider,


O shit
Teach me sensei


----------



## Flood (Feb 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What's telltale? I never heard of that game. No, my 3rd platinum was strider,


It's a company not a game. They make those point and click games.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 4, 2017)

Flood said:


> It's a company not a game. They make those point and click games.


I don't don't play games that is point and click, so i wouldn't know. 


Imacaredformy2ds said:


> O shit
> Teach me sensei


Teach you what?


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Teach you what?


*stuff*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 4, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *stuff*


Go to bed, is pasture bed time. 

Seriously if you can't play games in your sleep or subconscience, i dunno if you capiable of my lessons. I hope to platinum Rogue galaxy this month, but level grinding to 100 is long time consuming.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 4, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> I beat Pokémon Ruby for the first time
> Nvm I did it yesterday since right now as I'm editing this post it's already a new day here in TacoLand


Congrats! Ruby was my favorite for a long time. What did you think?


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 4, 2017)

RyRyIV said:


> Congrats! Ruby was my favorite for a long time. What did you think?


Well, it certainly was weird downgrading from a huge screen with 3D models to a DSlite of all things 
The game itself, I enjoyed
Basically the only Pokémon I used were swampert and crobat 
The  differences between AS and Ruby aren't that many, but it still felt different enough for me to consider it a whole different game
By beat I mean beat the elite 4 and haven't touched since, about to boot the DSlite up again for after game


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 8, 2017)

Finished Steins;Gate 0



What should I do with my life now


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 8, 2017)

YourEscape said:


> I played a round of Minesweeper.


My hero...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 8, 2017)

Attained 50k gamerscore.






I've got so many systems and so many games that it took a decade but whatever ;')


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 20, 2017)

Completed budokai 3's story mode.......again.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 25, 2017)

I got my Ez Flash IV and will now be playing Minish Cap on my Micro.


----------



## nasune (Feb 25, 2017)

Beat Dark Souls III last week, and I've just finished DSII:SotFS an hour ago. This means that, at this point, I've beaten every souls game (+Bloodborne) that's currently out.
I have to say though, the 'final' boss in DSII (Nashandra?) was a joke though. I was expecting some kind of massive struggle, but she barely did anything.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 25, 2017)

I played Sm4sh with my friend and took a perfect stock on him..  I threw and ore club up to finish my combo but that still wasn't enough to make him turn off items.. lol
I also grabbed a hammer which made a soccer ball fly up into him taking the stock.. I got that one on replay if anyone wants it
(I don't have one of the perfect stock because he ragequit)


----------



## Pokem (Feb 26, 2017)

Finally beat the first area in Wayward Souls with warrior. That game is fucking hard.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Feb 26, 2017)

What did I accomplish in gaming today? Ah ha ha. I'm glad you asked.


100% And NO DEATHS in under 5 hours. The entire game! Shit gets REALLY intense around the Rusty Bucket Bay engine room let me tell you!


----------



## Pokem (Feb 26, 2017)

MasterDimentio said:


> What did I accomplish in gaming today? Ah ha ha. I'm glad you asked.
> 
> View attachment 79486
> 100% And NO DEATHS in under 5 hours. The entire game! Shit gets REALLY intense around the Rusty Bucket Bay engine room let me tell you!


delet and do agan


----------



## Master Dimentio (Feb 26, 2017)

I've done a No death run 3 times all getting better times each playthrough with what you see being my all time best. To NOT die in that game it really tough especially in Rusty Bucket Bay's engine room or getting the extra honeycomb piece under the icy water in Click Clock Wood.


----------



## CaptainCurry (Feb 27, 2017)

I got bodied in Killer Instinct Kombo Klash.


----------



## mechagouki (Feb 27, 2017)

Managed to get through "Reclaimer" in Halo 4 without the game-breaking glitch (google it) - only took 3 attempts.

10 perfect waves in one round of Garden Ops, Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare 2 - you get nothing extra for getting 10 perfect waves (and one was a Super Boss wave), also finally got Sombrero Bean Bomb in a pack, who knows why that took so long, I have 3 characters at Master. Did my bit for this weekends Community Challenge, but with 9 hours left it looks like the red chest is staying shut.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 3, 2017)

Finished Bioshock 1 of Bioshock the collection on Hard + Survivor.
Only need to do the "dlc" part.


----------



## nasune (Mar 5, 2017)

Beat Breath of the Wild with 48 shrines, all Divine Beasts, Master Sword, (I think) six Korok seeds,some random sidequests, all Sheikah towers, and all memories (ie the true ending (at least, from what I've read)).


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2017)

Finished Bioshock 2 of Bioshock The Collection on Hard, all Power to the people stations n whatnot, 100% again.


----------



## MasterViper81 (Mar 5, 2017)

got level 70 on borderlands 2


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2017)

Finished Bioshock Infinite this weekend on 1999 mode for the 10th time orso, only 5 recorded deaths.
Finished the DLC's on 1998 mode
Finished Life is strange just now, Saved Chloe cus Scenekids and emo's need to stick together.


----------



## Hi-Dro (Mar 18, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/unofficial-3ds-retroarch-builds-compatibility-thread.462252/page-4


I accomplished this in the last 24 Hours of gaming.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 20, 2017)

Platinum trophy #25: Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 23, 2017)

married orochi in fire emblem fates SE, regreted it 5 hours later when new waifus came along.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 23, 2017)

Finally completed Rise From the Ashes Episode in Phoneix Wright Ace Attorney after playing 16 hours straight with no guide. I HATE THIS GAME NOW! (More specific that one chapter)  I'm tired. 

Now i wanna play sunset riders!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 23, 2017)

just started Shin Megami Tensei 4 : Apocalypse.

Finally beat Grim Abyss mode with Susano'o in BlazBlue : Central Fiction.


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 11, 2017)

Hoarded 650k in both Shinsen and Oda points in less than a week, netting me the ascension mats quicker than I expected. Wow at least that gives me more time to hoard points.


----------



## nasune (Apr 11, 2017)

Beat Snake Pass 100%. My advice for anyone that wants to do so is finish the game first, you'll get something to make finding the remaining collectibles much easier.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 11, 2017)

Got manaphy in pokemon diamond.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 11, 2017)

nasune said:


> Beat Snake Pass 100%. My advice for anyone that wants to do so is finish the game first, you'll get something to make finding the rest much easier.


Well that is informative, thanks.


----------



## Hi-Dro (Apr 12, 2017)

Finally after weeks of effing about I got sneek working on my wii finally can play wiiware games


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 12, 2017)

Played through haunted house a few times on my Atari when I had nothing else to do.


----------



## nero99 (Apr 12, 2017)

I spawned 1250 giants in solitude in skyrim, which caused my pc to crash since no pc with a high end cpu and gpu can stand that torture at ultra settings.


----------



## Hi-Dro (Apr 12, 2017)

nero99 said:


> I spawned 1250 giants in solitude in skyrim, which caused my pc to crash since no pc with a high end cpu and gpu can stand that torture at ultra settings.


sounds like your PC took an arrow to the knee


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2017)

Getting to near the end of Sonic 2 before not being able to proceed further in Wing Fortress Zone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 14, 2017)

Beat BotW naked with 3 hearts and 1 stamina bar. It was not as hard as you'd imagine, and that's not just me bragging.

...ok, I didn't do that _today, _but that's the only notable thing I've done recently.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 14, 2017)

I beat Super Mario Land dor the the first time yesterday without getting a game over once.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2017)

I managed to get 6 trophies in a row while I was playing Persona 4 Golden tonight. That's worth mentioning, because I never get that much in a single playthrough of any game during a good day. Hahaha


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 17, 2017)

I conquered Divine Beast Vah Naboris. Now I just have 12 shrines to go, and the lizard.


----------



## ladypoodle (Apr 23, 2017)

I am done with this game, and able to view all of the endingswhile I was at it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 23, 2017)

ladypoodle said:


> I am done with this game, and able to view all of the endingswhile I was at it.


All achievements, nice. Good job, hope it was good. 

I beat yoshi's island today for the first time, and i'm currently playing final fantasy VIII, maybe i'll get all achievements if i know what i'm doing.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 26, 2017)

Just beat the main story of Hyperdimension Neptunia re birth1 (picked up the whole series during the anime sale a few weeks ago). This game succcckked, story was lame, the characters were lame just an overall terrible game and I won't be playing the other 2. Bleh 5/10 don't buy


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 26, 2017)

The anime sucked, Wiicchan was disappointing, so no surprise.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 26, 2017)

I did a few story quests, dailys, and a couple dungeons on ffxiv

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 26, 2017)

I've been playing Persona 5 for 60 hours now and I'm at the end of august.
I really like it, although not as much as P4: Golden. Mainly because I liked the setting, theme and characters more.
I feels P5 is also a bit 'harder' since there is no/little means to recover SP which you need to hit the weaknesses of the shadows, so you really need to limit your use of magic. At least in P4 you had those cards at the end of battle that recovered SP.
Also the characters of P5 remind me a little too much of the ones from P3 for some reason.
The palaces are really well done though and it's a welcome change to the gameplay.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 26, 2017)

Got to disc three on final fantasy VIII , this story is more confusing than final fantasy VII O_O


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

Finished Paper Mario Color Splash. Quite an underrated game if you ask me. The average reviews probably came about because many a reviewer had a bad taste left in his mouth from Sticker Star.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 2, 2017)

dadadadadaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! FINALLY got every SINGLE Gore Magala weapon in Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate......that took a FREAKIN LOOONNNGGGG time to do.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

I crashed the 3DS's arm11 processor while using a Pokemon sun walk through walls cheat


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

crashed the switch news app by overplaying a certain ad.

then i learned i can crash it with fiddler.

i feel fairly accomplished


----------



## Vipera (May 2, 2017)

I found my long lost love for 3DS games by playing Pocket Football again.


----------



## kurama12 (May 3, 2017)

I accomplished the fusion between Goku kid and Krilin


----------



## nxwing (May 3, 2017)

DragorianSword said:


> I've been playing Persona 5 for 60 hours now and I'm at the end of august.
> I really like it, although not as much as P4: Golden. Mainly because I liked the setting, theme and characters more.
> I feels P5 is also a bit 'harder' since there is no/little means to recover SP which you need to hit the weaknesses of the shadows, so you really need to limit your use of magic. At least in P4 you had those cards at the end of battle that recovered SP.
> Also the characters of P5 remind me a little too much of the ones from P3 for some reason.
> The palaces are really well done though and it's a welcome change to the gameplay.


Late reply and you probably already know this by now but I'd still post it for everyone's sake.

Every Monday at several vending machines scattered across Tokyo, there will be two items available that restores SP. Not much but it's what you have at the beginning.

You can also make coffee and curry at Leblanc as you progress through Sojiro's Confidant

Items that restore SP will also be available at Takemi Medical Clinic at about rank 5 with her. These are a bit pricey unless you have a discount which can be unlocked at rank 7.

Anyways, I finished the third palace for the third time today and this time on Hard.


----------



## astrangeone (May 11, 2017)

Finally grabbed all the captured memories in BoTW.  I may finish all the shrines and then go bash Ganon again today.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 15, 2017)

Finished Persona 5.
It was a great game, really, but I liked Persona 4 Golden quite a bit better.
Mainly because I liked the setting and characters more in P4.
The palaces are a really nice change though. I hope they will do something similar for the next one (in about 5-7 years or so )



Spoiler



After 3 games the 'the villain is someone you know all along'-theme is getting a little bit old though. It's not like I expected it to be Igor (thought it would be Morgana), but I kind of anticipated it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2017)

I spent most of the day on Fire Emblem Echoes. It's just so good.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2017)

I started playing Mario Kart 7 online again.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 1, 2017)

Played a lot of Fire Emblem Echoes (yes, I'm playing on Casual just so I don't have the pressures of losing a team member).  I'm currently working on Celica's route (almost to the Temple of Mila), but urgh...seriously.


----------



## VMM (Jun 15, 2017)

Beaten Wonder Boy on Switch. Great game, nice art and OST, I highly recommend it


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jun 15, 2017)

I only missed 3 notes and almost perfected Electric Angel on Extra Extreme on PPD (if it wasn't for the lag...)


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 15, 2017)

I past the 2000 spins on Android Ketchap Fidget Spinner app  (I know, SO useless and boring, but when waiting and time is to short to play a game, i just spin  )
Ow, right i collected last puzzle piece today on 3DS, now all is complete


----------



## Markocat (Jun 15, 2017)

I 100% dk country 3ds today


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 22, 2017)

Red Dead Redemption came in the mail this evening, played about a good 4 hours and finished 19% of it so far. Great game, if a little short! Lovin' it like I loved L.A. Noire. Rockstar sure makes/publishes some fantastic titles. It's not much of an "accomplishment," so I dunno if it belongs in this thread, but I just wanted to share what I've been up to


----------



## nasune (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm watching the true ending to 1001 spikes as I type this. Got the game for my vita a long time ago, but I never really looked at it until now. And, honestly, despite some levels being tediously difficult rather than enjoyably challenging (oh 10-4, the hope that the one that designed you is forced to live out Prometheus' punishment featured in some of my more pleasant thoughts) it's a fun little game.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 26, 2017)

Beat the main story of "Plants VS Zombies GOTY" working on achievements now before I move on to FF7.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 27, 2017)

CallmeBerto said:


> Beat the main story of "Plants VS Zombies GOTY" working on achievements now before I move on to FF7.


Is it your first time playing FF7?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 27, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Is it your first time playing FF7?



Nah played it a bunch on the PS1 as a kid this will be my first time playing it on PC however so that will be fun.


----------



## Lord M (Jun 27, 2017)

I have beated Tenchu: Stealth Assassins, Mission 5, LayOut C, killing all guards, no damage and without being spotted


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2017)

Played and finished To The Moon tonight. Really good. I highly recommend it, especially that it's only $2 on Steam right now.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2017)

Finished Chapter 1 of TPP a few days ago


----------



## Duckling (Jun 28, 2017)

Been playing Pokemon Flora Sky as I currently have no GPU


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 28, 2017)

Made a sick setup in Puyo Puyo that completely obliterated the CPU in 45 seconds. Everything I ever wanted in puyo puyo happened in that one game and I forgot to record it. Hate myself for it. But least all that practice is paying off a bit i feel.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 28, 2017)

Finished super Mario World with all 96 exits and Zero life's lost


----------



## Pineapple_Landsknecht (Jun 29, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> Played a lot of Fire Emblem Echoes (yes, I'm playing on Casual just so I don't have the pressures of losing a team member). I'm currently working on Celica's route (almost to the Temple of Mila), but urgh...seriously.


I don't understand why you'd even need casual mode here. The game isn't particularly hard, and it hands you the ability to make save states on the second map. 
>but urgh... seriously.
What did you mean by this.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 29, 2017)

Pineapple_Landsknecht said:


> I don't understand why you'd even need casual mode here. The game isn't particularly hard, and it hands you the ability to make save states on the second map.
> >but urgh... seriously.
> What did you mean by this.



I'm not a big fan of tactical RPGS like FE, but I like the story in this one and the character interactions keep me playing.  I find them HARD as I usually go with bad matchups by accident.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 29, 2017)

I beat FFXII Revenant Wings today. Weird game.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 29, 2017)

I found that the Internet Archive is a good source...


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 29, 2017)

I beat several cups in Mario Kart DS, especially the Special cup that I won for the first time. Playing it on TWLoader on my N3DSXL really changes from the Wii U VC, as the D-Pad is more comfortable, and it changes my opinion on the game.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jun 29, 2017)

i did these a while ago but still, i got all of the shrines in botw, 100% mario 3d world AND beat the hardest level as mario with no mushroom, i 100% mario 3d land, i 100% both mario galaxy 1 and 2 100% new super mario bros wii u and 2


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jun 29, 2017)

winning a game in csgo with exactly 100 points


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 29, 2017)

I played Shrek the third on my Vsmile.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 29, 2017)

Well not today but a week ago or so I beat Zero Time Dilemma. Can't believe the series is over


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 1, 2017)

Completed the first Chapter of Dead Space 1 (PC)...I haven't played this game since it came out and it's nowhere near as hard as I remember it being.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 1, 2017)

I got lost at sea in Final Fantasy 1 GBA. I forgot holding B and pressing Select opened the map.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2017)

100%ed Bully on 360.


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 6, 2017)

Finished a few side quests in Xenoblade Chronicles (Wii).


----------



## Condarkness (Jul 9, 2017)

What did I accomplish in gaming today?.....Absolutely nothing!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 1, 2017)

This isn't gaming related, but I managed to recreate the output of

```
toilet -F crop -f computer -w 259 -W Cum in my ass, daddy.
```
with an echo command
	
	



```
echo -e "8\x22\x22\x22\x228\n8    \x22 e   e eeeeeee   e  eeeee   eeeeeee e    e   eeeee eeeee eeeee      eeeee eeeee eeeee eeeee e    e\n8e     8   8 8  8  8   8  8   8   8  8  8 8    8   8   8 8   \x22 8   \x22      8   8 8   8 8   8 8   8 8    8\n88     8e  8 8e 8  8   8e 8e  8   8e 8  8 8eeee8   8eee8 8eeee 8eeee      8e  8 8eee8 8e  8 8e  8 8eeee8\n88   e 88  8 88 8  8   88 88  8   88 8  8   88     88  8    88    88      88  8 88  8 88  8 88  8   88\n88eee8 88ee8 88 8  8   88 88  8   88 8  8   88     88  8 8ee88 8ee88 88   88ee8 88  8 88ee8 88ee8   88   88\n                                                                      8"
```
The reason way I find this to be an accomplishment is because, unlike toilet, echo allows for more than just simple ASCII text to be printed into the direct terminal output (which can be used as input when linking commands together.)


----------



## Stephano (Aug 1, 2017)

I learned some cool new techniques with Roy in SSB: Project M..... although i still suck hard with him.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Aug 7, 2017)

I finally beat bloodborne now it's time to buy and download the old hunter dlc.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Completed another episode of Disgaea 5. Meager gains, but on a busy day, you take what you can accomplish.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 10, 2017)

Got Ellie to City Hall.


----------



## PabloMK7 (Aug 10, 2017)

In The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass I made it to the 6th floor of the temple of the Sea King in 0 minutes and 0 seconds.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 10, 2017)

RNGed a 6IV Adamant Zekrom in Black 2, and only just found out that it and Reshiram are shiny locked in said games (White 2 included). I wasted my time doing shiny RNGing. All this through emulator by the way. Used an emulator to shiny RNG a 6IV Naive Kyurem, hoorah for that. Yet for some reason, over at SoulSilver, again with an emulator, I can't find a date and time to where Mawile is announced as a swarm mon, I keep coming up to fucking Bunearies, and I already caught one. It's really annoying.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

I beat Ace Attorney Miles Edgeworth Investigations 1 on the DS. Gonna start the sequel soon. But today i am gonna start God of War III


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 12, 2017)

Finally beat the Chest with Blue Baby/??? in Binding of Isaac Rebirth.  I meant to just push in Isaac's stuff (to finally unlock the D6), and I ended up playing the run through.  I started off with e-coli (very bad start), and then ended up getting a couple of angel deals (giving me protection), a magic mushroom.  The run changed for the better when I ended up getting a Card Against Humanity & petrified poop and an huge room - I ended up getting three extra soul hearts, two eternal hearts, and a ton of money which I ended up donating and gambling with.  By the time I got to Isaac/The Chest, I was down to about 12 soul hearts.  (I had Celtic Cross + Scapula, which was surprising...)  Fighting Isaac, I got knocked down to 6 soul hearts, as well as taking a Devil Deal for fear shot.  I got up to the Chest, and only unlocked really bad items - "the gamekid", scissors, and charm tears.  I ended up with charm/fear/fire mind - and that combination was good enough to take down ??? with just 1/2 a heart to spare!  I was surprised, but now I have both things for Blue Baby unlocked - the D6 and the Fate item...


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

last week (does it count?) I finally got all the freaking black coins in mario run. whoop.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 16, 2017)

Been having a blast with Sonic Mania, already beat it along with all the special stages (blue orbs) for all the coins. I've only collected 2 chaos emeralds so far but I'm now going to put my efforts into getting them. Got all chaos emeralds this morning for the good ending. Overall this has been a refreshing game, any old sonic fans I highly recommend it.


Spoiler



Hopefully after I get all the chaos emeralds, there is a different last boss\stage, cause the one I fought was lame and I didn't even recognize it was the last boss until I got the end credits. I was like wtf, I wasn't even aware I was on the last stage There was a final boss fight after getting all the emeralds Thumbs up!


----------



## annagaminggirl (Aug 16, 2017)

I am addictive of Vampyr game! it is the exciting adventure that I wanna to share!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2017)

Finished Bioshock 2 Korean version on Hard mode, no death.
Going to do the same for the Jap version.
Along with the Jap, German and Korean version of Bioshock 1.

Currently working on 100%ing LA Noire with me brother and soon after that, 100%ing Bully again (Jap version)


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 16, 2017)

I got 10 blue coins in Super Mario Sunshine today


----------



## Primalus (Aug 16, 2017)

I made it to level 9-25 of Thumper with all rank S.  I've still got 4 more sub levels to go before I'll have straight S's in the main game.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 26, 2017)

On the third playthrough, but still really happy about it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 26, 2017)

Every gaming day is an accomplishment if my hardware remains in tact!


----------



## SaminBBall (Sep 1, 2017)

Got placed 2058 on overwatch pc, so mad though... expected at least plat


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 4, 2017)

Finally beat the campaign of Dragon Quest IX Alone (Such sorrow!)

I can now FINALLY play Lightning Returns and Persona 5 on Ps3


----------



## bonefix (Sep 8, 2017)

Recently got all of the endings (and the Platinum Trophy) in Nier: Automata

working my way through Yakuza: Kiwami as well


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2017)

today, I accomplished... frustration 
I tried Zelda trial of the sword DLC, and I died ... I have to try again from the start 
I didn't even complete the easy one (died floor11), I think I'll just keep my sword like that and never upgrade it. I don't want to try again


edit:
what ...
I went to the plateau to open the 3 DLC chests, I got bomb arrow, a ruby and a switch tshirt (at least, I got one good out of 3...)
who need a ruby and some arrow as DLC? really, no interest.


----------



## Primalus (Sep 9, 2017)

I failed the very last sublevel of Thumper and had to do level 9 over again.  However, I did beat it.  In other news, I've got one more achievement to get on Steam for Runner2.


----------



## isoboy (Sep 10, 2017)

Played the first level of Mickey's Magical Quest on SNES when testing my vita. I've completed the game many times before though. Scored a fantastic volley in Fifa 17 on pc pro clubs.


----------



## Kiyoko (Sep 13, 2017)

I've beaten Guacamelee(!) getting every Upgrade (Health, Stamina and Orbs), opening every chest and I saw the two different endings.
There's still the El Infierno level, but that, TBH, can literally _go to Hell_.
I'm still happy I managed to go through the Sierra Morena and Tree Tops Orb levels.


----------



## nasune (Sep 15, 2017)

Just beat Samus Returns with a little over 40% item completion and about 8 hours and 45 minutes of game time. I have to say, this is an awesome game, and I'll be sure to pick it up in a couple of months (after I've been to three conventions and the SNES Classic/Mario Odyssey have been paid) (unless one of the conventions turns out to be a disappointment, then I'll get this and Dishonored DotO immediately) .


----------



## Kleyon (Sep 15, 2017)

Just got platinum for Batman Arkham Blackgate on PSVita... started 3 years ago... I know I abused, this game is quite easy, don't know why I stopped playing it


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 17, 2017)

Just beat Final Fantasy XIII trilogy by finishing Lightning Returns. (sitting through the end credits right now)

Overall love this trilogy and the final game. It is one of those select few games that give you that "bittersweet" feeling once you beat it.

Next on my list is PERSONA V !! So hyped to finally play this. This will be my GOTY fo sho!

Edit: *It totally was!*


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2017)

I finished a second constellation and made progress in another in Cosmic Express - really fun puzzle game.

I got gold in the first three cups on Mario Kart Double Dash at 50cc, and in the first cup at 100cc.

I made a bit more progress in Metroid Samus Returns, and beat the second metroid, before getting distracted.


----------



## Kiyoko (Sep 17, 2017)

I defeated the Swine Prince and the Necromancer in Darkest Dungeon, the former on the first try, while for the latter it was my second try, the previous party was destroyed by the Necromancer itself after the Collector got them by surprise - I didn't even know such a monster existed.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 18, 2017)

100% God of War 1 on the PS3.


----------



## Kiyoko (Sep 18, 2017)

In Darkest Dungeon I defeated the Sodden Crew and the Hag - this one with three characters on Death's Door - moreover, I brought my first Hero, Dismas, to level 6!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 21, 2017)

Just completed God of War - Ghost of Sparta. Next up getting all the trophies.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 28, 2017)

Platinum trophy #28

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (Ezio Collection)


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 1, 2017)

Finished all of the shrines in BotW


----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 9, 2017)

7 hour glasses in hat in time!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 9, 2017)

Gen 3 pokedex complete 386/386

Took me about 2 months taking a break before I work on gen 4


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 14, 2017)

The image speaks for itself.

I got the true ending on the first try
I did 23/26 requests
Got 49% of the trophies
I got 11 Social Links
I unlocked all hangout spots

I give the game an 8.5/10

The game surpasses the prior two games in terms of Exploration and Game-play. But it doesn't surpass them in terms of story and cast. The story and cast in this game were great especially the guys, yet i preferred the cast and story from the past two games since they felt more complete. The female cast on the other hand were like able at best imo. The side women were better than the original female cast hence why i chose them as my romance options.

But this game was definitely my GOTY since i liked it more than BOTW. I also cannot wait to watch the anime adaptation and nor can i wait to play the spin-off games.

Next is 999 Remake, Gyakuten Kanji II or DAO. 

decisions...decisions


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 16, 2017)

Beat Contra 3 this morning on hard mode for the true ending. I just got this game Oct 7 and have never played it before. So I feel like I done extremely well. I did bump the lives up to 7 and hard difficulty in the options menu.

The hardest boss for me was the stage 5 boss but only until I learned how to fight him correctly by tapping L then holding it to stop the spin so you can aim. Other than him I also had problems with the final form of the last boss on hard, I kept jumping off the helicopter like a dumb ass.lol I liked to have never broke the habit of not stopping to shoot before trying to jump. btw this pic I just beat the final boss on my last life with 0 continues left.haha


----------



## Primalus (Oct 23, 2017)

I just got the 9th highest score on level 8+ in the Switch version of Thumper (16th overall for Campaign+).  Hopefully I'll boost that up once I beat 9+.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 25, 2017)

Did it after 22 years.  Beat Pretty Soldier Sailormoon S on Game Gear. 

It should be a 45 minute game, but everything works (or is designed against you).  Need to make a jump?  You'd be beaned in the head with a brick, or have to deal with bouncing enemies that can and will take off 3 hearts if you are not cautious.  Controls are slippery and ridiculous, but at least you can control your movements in the air.

Also, yes, 12 year old me coming from playing Kirby's Dreamland (very responsive and not a badly laid out game), this was a game I'd never beat.

5 levels with 3 sub levels.  Bosses are boring (jump kick them until they die), and or use your tiara to bust them up.

Enemy design is boring (3 of the same in all the levels, with the emphasis not on combat, but getting through the level).  Could be a much better game, but I got this as a child on a multi-cart for the Game Gear.  I was impressed at the clarity of the voice clips (features Usagi saying her transformation lines - "Makeup!")....


----------



## Stephano (Oct 25, 2017)

I am getting better at wavelanding with Ganondorf in *Project M*
and I am getting better at performing a DACUS in more intense situations.


----------



## Primalus (Nov 1, 2017)

Can't believe nobody has said "completed Super Mario Odyssey" yet.  I've completed it (like 3 days ago, but forgot to tell anyone online).


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 1, 2017)

Beat Mario Odyssey main story. Now just to unlock the 500 moon bonus!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 1, 2017)

Primalus said:


> Can't believe nobody has said "completed Super Mario Odyssey" yet.  I've completed it (like 3 days ago, but forgot to tell anyone online).


I had it beat on the 28th, posted about it in another thread. The main story is really short.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 6, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2017)

Completed Super Mario 3D Land with four shiny stars. In order to get the fifth star I'd have to complete every level in the game with both Mario _and_ Luigi. I was like fuck it, it's not worth my time.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 8, 2017)

Put a good few hours into Mario today. And farmed a shit ton of mats in FFXIV. It's been a productive day 

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 14, 2017)

Another play-through on Sonic Generations down.

Next up Sonic 2


----------



## johnbus (Nov 14, 2017)

I learned how to parry the Guardian shots in Breath of the Wild (WiiU).

While it might not be a big accomplishment for most people, my attention span is spread thin across hundreds (sometimes thousands) of games I'm interested in at once, so I never beat anything difficult anymore. Whenever I get to a point where I have to decide if I want to invest the time and energy practicing a skill, I move on. Having spent any amount of time actually improving my skills was a bigger accomplishment then actually taking the handful of Guardians down.


----------



## nasune (Nov 16, 2017)

Beat both Super Mario Odyssey and Assassin's Creed Origins. And, honestly, I loved (almost) every second of Odyssey. The only things about it I didn't like were the minigames and the lack of difficulty, the latter of which I get. After all the game needs to be accessible to everyone, both newcomers and veterans alike.
Origins on the other hand disappointed me for a couple of reasons, first of which is the genre shift to a third person adventure rpg. I honestly enjoyed the earlier games because they were very much stealth games where outright combat was not necessarily punished, but at least discouraged. In this one though, fighting is pretty much par for the course for most of the game. That's not to say you can't sneak around, but because the leveling and equipment (upgrading) system it feels far less rewarding (most of the time it is far easier to just go in swords swinging rather than sneaking around trying to stealth kill only to find out you can't because, well, levels).
Which brings me to leveling. I do not enjoy leveling systems in most games, mainly because it feels like artificial limiting/padding. Rather than relying on skill to get trough a part of a game you're forced to grind up until the game allows you to inflict enough damage to do something. Which does not mean you cannot rely on skill, or that skill is not involved (truth be told, I was severely underleveled for the entire game). But I prefer games where anything you do is purely by your own merit, rather than being influenced by other factors.


Spoiler



The last reason is more of a personal opinion, but I did not enjoy the story. Or, more precisely, Aya's role in the story. The story itself begins similar to Ezio's story, with murder of family and the thirst for revenge that follows. Unfortunately, by the point you meet Aya for the first time, she, to me at least, does not seem to follow that path, but rather tries to follow this greater purpose scenario (or Ezio's later story). 
In the end, there is but one situation I can recall where she shows a want for revenge (other than congratulating Bayek after a plot kill), and this is at the end of the game when all has crumbled around her. This created a feeling of disconnect. She was not fighting for the same reasons I did (or so it felt at least), making me less inclined to like her. 
So when the end came, I felt both cheated out of Bayek's last kill and annoyed at the importance she was suddenly given (and by that I do not mean she had no importance before, but, before the end, she was merely another story NPC to me, albeit one with some annoying sailing missions). 
All in all it felt like they took Ezio's growth during his story and divided it over two characters creating a disjointed experience (in the way that I was not sure whose story it was meant to be) where it felt that Aya started the Brotherhood using the goodwill Bayek accrued over the course of the game. Especially because we (or I at least) know very little of what Aya is doing during the game which made me feel like she used Bayek's accomplishments to bolster her own goals while doing not much of note herself.


When all is said and done, I do not think it is a bad game, but it is not one for me. Which is a shame as I truly enjoyed the previous titles (well, for the most part).


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Nov 16, 2017)

Today, I finally returned to Red Steel 2 for Wii after 3 years. The last time I played, I was stuck right before a _Point of No Return_, trying to find the final Wanted Poster to complete a side-mission. I thought I had found them all, but it said one was missing. I retraced the entire explorable area probably 3 times looking for it, then gave up.

That's when I found a 3DS on sale, bought it, and began playing through all kinds of old games because I had missed out on the original DS generation. Every time I thought of returning to Red Steel 2, I dreaded looking for that Poster and decided against it, and/or I wasn't able to use the Wii for one reason or another.

As it turns out, I had already found all the Posters but a glitch made it say I hadn't. When I booted the game after 3 years, that mission was marked as "complete".

Retroactive achievement!


----------



## Keylogger (Nov 16, 2017)

Today I'm playing Mario Party 4 on Wii U with nintendont and Golden Sun 1


----------



## chrisman02 (Nov 16, 2017)

Beat the first part of Odyssey, now working on the second half.  However holy hell does the difficulty spike in some areas.  Maybe I just don't have the reflexes for platformers anymore.


----------



## Striga (Nov 16, 2017)

I finally catched Raikou in Pokemon GO.


----------



## AzerothArg (Nov 16, 2017)

Sunday I've completed all 4 Uncharteds, very very nice saga, with 2 and 4 being the highlights


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

Finished Metroid: Samus Returns on the 3DS. Its a great game and in the future I'd like to revisit it to play through the game on hard mode and collect all the power-ups but for now I've got quite a large backlog of games to play.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 27, 2017)

Sonic 2 down next up Doki Doki Literature Club (hope it's good)


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 27, 2017)

Just 100% completed Mario Odyssey collecting everything, I found it alot easier to 100% than getting five shiny stars in 3d world which may be a bad comparison but that's the last Mario game I got a 100% on.  Overall I really enjoyed the game but its time to move on to something else.



Spoiler: End Pics May contain spoilers



Me buying 100 moons to finish off getting to 999


----------



## fedehda (Nov 27, 2017)

After several months trying to defeat one of the final bosses in Xenoblade Chronicles, I finally beated him two days ago.

Thing is... I don't know how did I reach there in first place. You only need to know how to use, basically, the attacks.

I shouted when I defeated him and my girlfriend didn't knew what happened.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2017)

fedehda said:


> After several months trying to defeat one of the final bosses in Xenoblade Chronicles, I finally beated him two days ago.
> 
> Thing is... I don't know how did I reach there in first place. You only need to know how to use, basically, the attacks.
> 
> I shouted when I defeated him and my girlfriend didn't knew what happened.


Which one? One of the post game level 100s or a Story boss?

I am currently playing Xenoblade X and having a good enough time. I am a little afraid that the game caps me at 60 and monsters can level up to 100... I just started my first longer affinity heart to heart mission and it kinda sucks. I wonder why they made it so you cant switch out of them until you finish them.


----------



## fedehda (Nov 27, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Which one? One of the post game level 100s or a Story boss?
> 
> I am currently playing Xenoblade X and having a good enough time. I am a little afraid that the game caps me at 60 and monsters can level up to 100... I just started my first longer affinity heart to heart mission and it kinda sucks. I wonder why they made it so you cant switch out of them until you finish them.



A story boss. I won't be playing it anymore once I complete the story mainline.

And I need time to finish the MGS saga.

I'm stucked at the 3 by the moment, lol


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 12, 2017)

Playing Binding of Isaac Rebirth, beat both the boss rush/sheol with Isaac.  My combination was something like homing, brimstone (got it on the first devil deal), and I picked up Polyhemis (the giant short range tears) in the boss rush room.  I think I'd unlock "The Lost" now with the missing poster.


----------



## Lmaokernel (Dec 13, 2017)

Finally beat Mario, did a hell of a lot of grinding on final fantasy xiv, and played some skyrim vr. It was a productive day

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 18, 2017)

Just beat Super Metroid for my first time on the Snes. My playtime was 8:35 with a 66% item collection rate. I enjoyed most of the game except for some of the awful grappling hook sections.  now its time to play though my massive backlog of final fantasy titles, X\X-2 and zodiac age all on the Ps4. Should be fun!


----------



## Kiyoko (Dec 30, 2017)

I completed Koudelka, got all the endings and I managed to beat the final boss at low level (40/39) without the uber weapon I got by defeating the optional boss and without using any scroll.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 3, 2018)

Just beat Ridley (specifically in Super Metroid). He was a bit of a dickhole tbh, took several attempts, glad it's done before sleep time.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 9, 2018)

Story mode of Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition (PC) done. Next up Doki Doki Literature Club.


----------



## Primalus (Jan 11, 2018)

Got 9th place for Campaign+ in Thumper.


----------



## barryhass (Jan 12, 2018)

I rubbed up against a tavern wench in Skyrim for a while.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 13, 2018)

Not today but last week, I solo'd Artorias SL1 NG+


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 16, 2018)

Did two ending of Go! Go! Nippon! My First Trip to Japan. I have 2 more to do. Then I'm moving on to Phantom Breaker: Battle Grounds.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 17, 2018)

Got teh Master Sword! (ALTTP)
Feel like a big boy now. Also beat that big worm guy, after falling through the damn floor too many damn times.


----------



## ShroomKing (Jan 17, 2018)

beat Quake, Quake II and all the map packs in about 4 hours on the hardest difficulty ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ i suck at speedrunning


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 17, 2018)

Finally got past week 2 day 5 in twewy on accident that I've been stuck on for over a year now


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 17, 2018)

Just completed Final Fantasy X (ps4 remaster), I think I spent too much time in the battle arena cause I literally 1hit killed all the forms of the last bosses looking forward to starting X-2.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Got all the trophies in Gravity Rush Remastered


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

Did the first ending of Neir (360) going to work on the other endings.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2018)

Finally got Gold Mario and all three gold parts in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. Finishing the 200cc grand prix's with three stars wasn't that tough since I already did it on the Wii U but farming up 5000 coins sure took a while.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 28, 2018)

All endings of Nier done. Working on all achievements in Go! Go! Nippon! My First Trip to Japan also playing DBZ FighterZ.


----------



## Mackmire (Feb 5, 2018)

I used a glitch in Pokemon Red on the 3DS to change my trainer ID to a particular number, which doesn't sound that impressive or exciting but now I can transfer glitch mews from Red to gen 7 games and pokemon bank will think they're legit.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 13, 2018)

Got defeated by rathalos 6 times  before I finally killed it on Monster hunter world....killed Diablos on my first try


----------



## Xentenel (Feb 13, 2018)

It wasn't today, but on January 29, I successfully obtained my shiny starter on Pokemon Moon after 280 soft resets, each with gaps worth two minutes for the cutscene. That is for my first shiny-locke playthrough attempt. It's one of my biggest gaming accomplishments in my entire gaming life.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

I beat super meat boy without running and only walljumping when I need to jump
salt factory boss was hell


----------



## T-hug (Feb 19, 2018)

Was on fire today!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 19, 2018)

Just a few minutes ago I finished Chrono Trigger for the first time. It is a game i have tried to play a few times before but something always went wrong.

When the game first came out on the Snes I played it for a while only for my sisters ex boyfriend to steal my copy and sell it for drug money.

Then years later i got the PS1 version only for my PS1 to break down not long after i started playing it. (which was kinda a good thing anyway as the PS1 version was horrendous especially the load times every time you entered a battle ect.

I then got the game for the DS and started playing it only for life to get in the way this time. Once those problems were solved I have never really had the time to go back and play it until now. But at last i can cross that game off my list of still to be finished games. Lol now i just need to find time to get all the different endings.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 19, 2018)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 114802 View attachment 114806
> Was on fire today!


But was that a ranked match or casual?


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Feb 19, 2018)

played some mario kart arcade gp 2
very nic


----------



## leon315 (Feb 19, 2018)

Overwatch on pc, just reached 3042sr! I'm Fucking DIAMOND!


----------



## T-hug (Feb 19, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But was that a ranked match or casual?


Pfft I can't believe you asked! Ranked of course. Never play casual, what's the point?
It was funny today I started a match and the announcer told me "you are in the top 50 thousand players in Europe" then I lost a match and started another and the announcer is like "you are in the top 1 hundred thousand" players in Europe. So I must be right on the edge of top 50k lol


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 19, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Pfft I can't believe you asked! Ranked of course. Never play casual, what's the point?
> It was funny today I started a match and the announcer told me "you are in the top 50 thousand players in Europe" then I lost a match and started another and the announcer is like "you are in the top 1 hundred thousand" players in Europe". So I must be right on the edge of top 50k lol


I asked cause I never play ranked. 

So I was just curious since I hardly find anyone to play with or know many people willing to even talk about playing the game.


----------



## Jhnsn (Feb 19, 2018)

Reached level 99 for all my party members in Xenoblade Chronicles 1 (yep that old game). Phew. Finally.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 20, 2018)

Tales of Vesperia done. Next up Fable(360 version).


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2018)

Got my Season 7 champion reward wrapped up in Rocket league. GC is still too far away and too hard even with 3-4months of season left.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2018)

Finished Zelda BOTW. I freed all the divine beasts and got the master sword but still need to recover most of the lost memories and according to Youtube there's a whole lot of other shit I need to do. The game was taking over my life so I decided to finish it quickly and then revisit the game when I'm on holidays.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 22, 2018)

Best Driver in the Business!

(One of the rarer trophies in Uncharted: The Lost Legacy. Took a bunch of practice to finally nail it.)


----------



## onaryc (Feb 22, 2018)

After some tries on dolphin and real WII i start and finish murasama on vita (all swords and 3 endings  ). Funny facts : i discover the special move button only after finishing it the first time


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 26, 2018)

Fable (360) done. Next up Fable 2.


----------



## Megakuma (Feb 26, 2018)

i finally beat mortal kombat II


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2018)

Finished the main story of Fire Emblem Warriors. My strategy was pretty simple: beef up Lucina as much as possible and forget about everyone else. Lucina was level 52 when I finished the game. My second highest level character was Leo who was only at level 35.

I did promote other characters and gave them a few low level buffs but I focused mainly on Lucina.


----------



## Taffy (Mar 2, 2018)

Finally set a better record on the Wind Fortress challenge in Cave Story, 2 minutes flat. Previous record was 2:03.1


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 7, 2018)

Just finished Trusty Bell encore mode.
1000/1000.

Got both Eternal Sonata PAL and NTSC 1000/1000, now to include the JPN version as well.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 12, 2018)

I finished the story mode of Mario Odyssey on Mar10 Day!


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Mar 12, 2018)

Only the video is enough, it does not need description.


----------



## Old (Mar 12, 2018)

I tried Mario 64 for the first time!  Sure, I'd obviously SEEN the game and briefly fiddled around with it at one of those Toys-r-Us kiosks back in the day, but I'm talking about actually giving it an honest go.

I played for a few minutes and beat the huge mustache bomb guy (lol) on the mountain.  It was fun, but hoping to be in control of Mario soon.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 14, 2018)

Finally, finally, got the gold on the All-Cup Tour. How ‘bout them apples!?


----------



## Old (Mar 14, 2018)

I powered up a PSP that hadn't been turned on in years!  Snapped to life, first attempt, and SOTN loaded instantly!


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 17, 2018)

Playing through Monster Racers...finally beat the russian open.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 21, 2018)

Fable 2 done...playing through Fable 3 now and wow....it is bad like really really bad.


----------



## Caserty (Mar 26, 2018)

I have failed several times and have no experience in this field.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 11, 2018)

Batman Arkham Asylum done


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 13, 2018)

I tried EarthBound for the first time yesterday. It's interesting, and the general style of it reminds me of a Pokemon game. But at the same time, it's hilariously illogical, making it all the more fun to play.

I also made it all the way to Master and Crazy hands on 9.0 difficulty in SSB3DS. I was feeling great, until I fell victim to the Hands five times straight.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 19, 2018)

I did something I have never done in my personal video game history. I got all the Time Stones from Sonic CD last night. There is really no guide and no method for doing so as far as i am aware. Its not impossible, but it took me a while.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 20, 2018)

Played a bit of Mega Man X (SNES) last night. I was able to get the hadouken and pull it off on the last boss as well.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 20, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Played a bit of Mega Man X (SNES) last night. I was able to get the hadouken and pull it off on the last boss as well.


that's neat, where's challenge and fun if u use op move and one-shot final boss?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 20, 2018)

leon315 said:


> that's neat, where's challenge and fun if u use op move and one-shot final boss?



Beat the game about 10 times at this point. I never did it this way so it was new to me.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 20, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Beat the game about 10 times at this point. I never did it this way so it was new to me.


IF YOU LIKE megaman style platform games, try Ultimate Ghost'n'goblin for psp, u will either love/rage it.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 23, 2018)

I finished Sonic CD (psn) with all the trophies. I can't believe how easily I was able to get the Heavy Metal trophy, where you race Metal Sonic and have to win without taking damage. It only took me 2 tries in total. I was ecstatic when the trophy popped. 

It was a great ride, and a great way to close the door on a childhood favorite.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 24, 2018)

Today I accomplished.... NOTHING in gaming.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 24, 2018)

Today i can remove another game from my list of uncompleted games. 

Just finished Golden Sun and as soon as i finish typing this im going to start Golden Sun 2


----------



## Chary (Apr 25, 2018)

Got the trophy for doing hardcore mode on fallout new Vegas for the 360. Ended up just rushing the thing in a few hours and ran by all the enemies at the end lol.


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 25, 2018)

Beat SM64 in 8 minutes, 0 stars.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 25, 2018)

I checked my trophy list on PSN Profiles and Sonic CD's rarest trophy beat out my Guardian Lord and Flawless Raider... I can't believe it! haha


----------



## heathear (Apr 26, 2018)

I've ranked up on Dota 2 today. From Archon to Legend. It's really hard to play solo because there's a lot of toxic or cancer player on a team. But I work hard for this promotion. Now I can play with more competitive players in the game. I still prefer to play in party, I really miss my Team mates in Dota.


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 30, 2018)

Started playing Mega Man Legends again today. Maybe this time i'll be more motivated to finish it!


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 1, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> Started playing Mega Man Legends again today. Maybe this time i'll be more motivated to finish it!



LOVE that game!!!

Been playing a lot of Harvest Moon (SNES) working towards the "prefect" ending.


----------



## Lmaokernel (May 1, 2018)

Did a bunch of grinding for mats on FFXIV today

Sent from my toaster running rebug


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

I finished all Zelda games again in a marathon.


----------



## Bitchplease (May 14, 2018)

Akuseru06 said:


> I finished all Zelda games again in a marathon.




How long did it take you?


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 14, 2018)

Akuseru06 said:


> I finished all Zelda games again in a marathon.



...How?


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (May 14, 2018)

I achieved 220 hours of gameplay in less than 2 months playing Xenoblade Chronicles 2


----------



## Felivath (May 20, 2018)

I'm not sure if this thread is meant strictly for video games, because I haven't done anything special there today.

But if I can just take a moment to talk about a tabletop session I had today. I play a character with disadvantages, making his disgusting too look at and lives a life of poverty. However one of your players didn't make it so we had no one to roll our social checks. I had the next highest likely hood of success, a very very low chance though. So I bit the bullet and started rolling dice. 5 times in a row I rolled perfect scores and was able to convince people to assist us regardless of my physical deformities scaring them. It was inspiring and probably the single luckiest streak I've ever had in my life.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 22, 2018)

Completed Dark Rising 2, again ( ending is still a heartbreaker )


----------



## DarthDub (May 22, 2018)

I replaced Link's model with Dark Link in Ocarina of Time 3D. Unfortunately, the game crashes if I leave the Temple of Time. Reply to this and I'll supply a picture. (on my Wii U right now so can't at the moment of writing)


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 22, 2018)

I managed to beat my highscore on Wii Sports Bowling Power Throws (Training Mode) from 536 to 552


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 24, 2018)

I got my highest top score in Pokemon Pinball Ruby & Sapphire on the Ruby board the other day.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2018)

Hey now, I'm still being quoted in the OP. That's kinda cool. 

I beat Iconoclasts (PS Vita) a few days ago. This is a big deal for me because I've been stressed out and depressed this year, and it's bled into my gaming hobby, sadly. I've barely been able to convince myself to play games this year aside from occasionally replaying some old ones, and dabbling aimlessly in a couple roguelites. Iconoclasts is the first all-new game this year that I've beaten, blazing through it in less than two weeks (that's pretty fast for me) and it really reinvigorated the fire in me to not give up my favorite hobby. It was something I desperately needed.

Iconoclasts is a great game, btw. I strongly recommend it, especially if you love Metroidvania action platformers.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 2, 2018)

I collected all the chaos emeralds in Sonic 2 for the first time ever. Seriously how did anyone do this without save states???


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I collected all the chaos emeralds in Sonic 2 for the first time ever. Seriously how did anyone do this without save states???
> View attachment 128710


I honestly can't remember if I did this legit, or just used cheat mode. I definitely did it legit in Sonic 3 & Knuckles, though. Good work!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 2, 2018)

xwatchmanx said:


> I honestly can't remember if I did this legit, or just used cheat mode. I definitely did it legit in Sonic 3 & Knuckles, though. Good work!
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I save scummed and abused save states for sure, so it's up to the individual if they think it's cheating. Gray area for sure but I still did it. I think I'll do Sonic 1 next, and then move on to the holy duelology of Sonic 3 + Sonic & Knuckles.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I save scummed and abused save states for sure, so it's up to the individual if they think it's cheating. Gray area for sure but I still did it. I think I'll do Sonic 1 next, and then move on to the holy duelology of Sonic 3 + Sonic & Knuckles.


I mean, there was a time when I would judge someone for that, but no so much anymore. I generally don't find fulfillment in save states myself, but it's up to you to decide what makes you have fun and feel accomplished in your gaming hobby.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 16, 2018)

Completed the story mode of Battlefield 1. Slowly working through my backlog (not counting steam because yeah that is insane.)


----------



## Diego788 (Jun 16, 2018)

did a 100% run of Sonic R with Tails (not the fastest character) on hard difficulty (with really unfair CPU) without repeating any track
I did the same thing months ago xD


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2018)

I beat DOOM '16 on "I'm too young to die" difficulty. And I still had a  hell  of a time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 2, 2018)

I beat Salt and Sanctuary. Yet another game I gave up on long ago because I thought it was too hard, only to come back and wreck shop.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 9, 2018)

I am playing a lot of different games right now. 
Mighty Number 9: I beat 3 bosses so far. God this game is so lack luster. Its like armature hour.
Dragon Quest Heroes 2: I made it through the forest and I am fighting the Queen of whatever land opposes us. This game is so much better than DQH1 and I honestly loved that one too. 
Tales of the Borderlands. Lets be honest, I like Borderlands and I am kinda playing this for an easy plat.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

Finished The Legend of Heroes - Trails in the Sky SC. Even with a hacked save file it took me 36 hours to beat this long game.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 22, 2018)

Beat the OG Pokemon Red on the gameboy. God what a terrible time. Item management was hell.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Beat the OG Pokemon Red on the gameboy. God what a terrible time. Item management was hell.


Gen 1 started it all but the gen 1 games had lots of flaws which later entries in the series fixed.


----------



## Arras (Jul 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Beat the OG Pokemon Red on the gameboy. God what a terrible time. Item management was hell.


To make up for it, they're so easy that you can basically just toss out most of your items.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

It's the 10th day in a row that I did a Tetris marathon without dying once.


----------



## keyzhunter (Jul 26, 2018)

reached 90% completion in hollow knight


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 1, 2018)

Played and completed "Emily is Away Too" and got the bad ending lol


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 2, 2018)

Finished the 4th b-side in Celeste. Worked up a pretty good sweat in the process, but maybe that's the heat.
Anyway, love this game, seriously addicted.


----------



## bigwillyg (Aug 6, 2018)

I managed to get ps1 and mame rooms playing on my snes classic.

Oh I also discovered that in mega man x one can use the boomerang cutter to cut off the flame mammoth's trunk and the launch octopus's arms.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwillyg (Aug 8, 2018)

I got almost every single trophy in mega man x on 1st run in legacy x collection. I discovered the identity erased trophy by sheer luck. Just view the credits and shoot as much of the text as you can (you will notice that you can control mega man) and towards the ends you will get a music now in the bottom left corner and then the name "re; future" and at the end of the credits you receive the trophy

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2018)

I beat Iconoclasts again, this time on harder mode and with both optional bossfights. Only spent 12 hours and change vs 18 hours and change on my original run on standard mode for the same amount of content. Nice improvement. Going to do challenge mode (one-hit mode) eventually.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2018)

100% completed Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze for the second time. I do not play Funky mode.


----------



## zebigboo (Aug 14, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> 100% completed Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze for the second time. I do not play Funky mode.



hard mode + time trial too ? I would be grateful if you could share your savefile


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

zebigboo said:


> hard mode + time trial too ? I would be grateful if you could share your savefile


Not yet, I might get around to it someday. I haven't hacked my Switch yet so for the time being can't share the save file.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 15, 2018)

since my vacation started i managed to finish GOW 3 and GOW 4, also detroit become human


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 2, 2018)

Got all the strawberries in Celeste. Feeling awesome, but still more challenges to come.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 5, 2018)

Downloaded and beat an absolutely panned and forgotten 3DS eShop game called "Swords & Darkness." It has some problems, but it's short, and I really enjoyed myself. It's like Demon's Souls, but as a 2D beat'em'up RPG. I might go back to do new game plus eventually.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2018)

I am the new Queen of Adventure.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 10, 2018)

@hippy dave 

Your parents much be proud.

As for me I finally completed the main story of Harvest Moon - A New Beginning. I've had this game since day 1 however I never made it farther then year 2. Took me about 65 hours according to my 3ds but I was able to do it. (I actually really enjoyed this game a lot more then I thought I would. Must have been the mood at the time.)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2018)

I beat _Tower of Heaven_ today.  Found it through _Rivals of Aether_, and it makes for a nice little platformer.  I especially enjoy the game's atmosphere.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 10, 2018)

I wasted my entire weekend playing Destiny 2: Forsaken. I did have tons of fun along the way. I went from level 392 to 511 in a few days so that feels awesome. 

And I started Dragon Quest XI, I can't wait to dig in there.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 19, 2018)

@BORTZ 

Hope you are enjoying Dragon Quest XI as much as I am.

Beyond playing that I've also been playing a bit of Monster Hunter World PC. Never played these games beyond 5 hours since the controls were always annoying. However after taking the time to git gud at it, I'm enjoying it a lot more then I thought I would.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 26, 2018)

Finished Wolfenstein TNO on 360.
1000/1000 another title!


----------



## Mrtonychops (Oct 3, 2018)

TyBlood13 said:


> Finally picked up my DS copy of Chrono Trigger to start the end-game side quests.



I love Chrono Trigger! I haven't played the DS version tho. I'm currently finishing up the SNES version. Is there any major difference, worth playing the DS version for?


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 21, 2018)

Beat Resi 4's main campaign in under 15 hours, beaten Separate Ways campaign and now I'm completing Assignment Ada


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 28, 2018)

Playing Shovel Knight, I just beat Plague Knight. He was less annoying than Specter Knight.


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 31, 2018)

Finished RDR2 story line yesterday


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 31, 2018)

100%'d story line of RDR2 yesterday.
Wanted to go gold medal 70 missions but it seems that's bugged.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2018)

Finished Black again.
Time to rocket everyone in the face!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 1, 2018)

Mrtonychops said:


> I love Chrono Trigger! I haven't played the DS version tho. I'm currently finishing up the SNES version. Is there any major difference, worth playing the DS version for?


You can find a full list of differences on Google, but the major ones off the top of my head are:

1) Typical DS features, such as options for touchscreen controls and moving text to the bottom screen to prevent clutter.

2) A completely redone, more accurate English translation.

3) The optional inclusion of the anime FMVs from the PS1 version of the game.

4) An extra side quest that fleshes out more of Magus' story

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 1, 2018)

Did quite a bit with games the past couple months, especially indies in my backlog:

I beat Shovel Knight: Specter of Torment again to get a feat I was missing. Slowly but surely, I'll get every feat and beat every challenge, just like I did with the original game and first expansion. Hopefully before the final expansion releases.

I cleared Hyper Light Drifter, Hellblade, and Titan Souls out of my backlog, and all of them were fantastic. Hellblade in particular was my Halloween game this year, after American McGee's Alice and Alice: Madness Returns were the two years prior.

I also beat the one game I bought recently, Timespinner. All endings and everything. It was pretty fantastic.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm gonna colorize Kirby's Dream Land.

 how the fuck do i make shit transparent


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 12, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> I'm gonna colorize Kirby's Dream Land.View attachment 149172


That looks pretty good. But isn't there already an official color palette for that on the GBC, though?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 12, 2018)

xwatchmanx said:


> That looks pretty good. But isn't there already an official color palette for that on the GBC, though?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


idk. But there is for Microsoft PAINT.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2018)

Playing through "Shadow of the Tomb Raider" only the main Story (about 69 %) and 25 Hours of playing.Today started "The Forge DLC".I like the Game,the Quests/Riddles and the Climbing reminds me on the very FIRST Tomb Raider on the PSX.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 16, 2018)

alexander1970 said:


> about 69%


funny


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 16, 2018)

Been really getting into the Hatsune Miku series. Played Project Diva f on the vita now playing future Tone on the PS4. Beyond that I've been playing through the Uncharted games. I played them a bit on the PS3 many years ago but now going through them on the PS4.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> funny


Now i´ve taking care of the "Tombs" and Side Quests.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2018)

The Forge DLC finfished.Great Addon like in the old Tomb Raider Days.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 30, 2018)

Beat The Walking Dead Season 1 & 2 in the past week. They were pretty damn good can't wait for the next part.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 6, 2018)

Just got all 120 stars in Super Mario 64 via Retro Achievements.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dracula - The Resurrection from GoG (don´t buy it on Steam it´s cutted like mincemeat all puzzles are cut out.).


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2018)

Deleted my Fire Emblem Warriors save data. When a game is taking over your life deleting your save data is the biggest accomplishment of them all.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 22, 2018)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider - The Pillar DLC great graphic,good gameplay.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 24, 2018)

Playing Bubble Bobble Revolution (DS) right now (instead of sleeping), but somehow it glitched up and is continuously spawning the extend bubbles, rofl


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 27, 2018)

FINALLY finished a Lost Vikings level I've been stuck on for months.

This fucker in particular.


Spoiler













..also 3-starred some levels in Super Bomberman R.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 31, 2018)

I beat Persona 5 over my holidays. I've had the game for about 6 months now but I never had the time to play it. I'm glad I waited as my total time was 72 hours. Easy my fav but damn was it long.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2019)

Completed Zelda: BotW on Master Mode without freeing the Divine Beasts. Taking down Calamity Ganon without Urbosa’s Fury or Daruk’s Protection to disable his shield was tough.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 10, 2019)

Persona 5: Dancing in Starlight got another plat!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2019)

With a little help from a "trainer" the 1-shot Demo of Resident Evil 2 remake.


----------



## StingerTheRaven (Jan 17, 2019)

Beat some laptimes in Motorstorm. Never a bad time to play Motorstorm.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2019)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider - The Nightmare.

Great graphics and more classic Tomb Raider feeling.Great


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 23, 2019)

This didn't happen today, but a few days ago I finished platinuming every Kingdom Hearts game in preparation for Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Pixel_Sweat (Jan 23, 2019)

I played the NES game _Abadox_ for the first time, and couldn't beat the first level.


----------



## plasturion (Jan 25, 2019)

Now Im into playing NES games lately. So acomplished Darkwing Duck, Milk 'n Nuts, Chip and Dale, Duck Tales and Castlevania.
Now I want to play Binary Land a bit. I stuck at 37 lvl but I found a nice trick. When you cross two penguins enough number of times you can make a baby. That's funny.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh yeah Binary Land, that's totally my kind of jam - I should play it.

Nothing much achieved today as yet (tho it's not even 9am) - just done a few levels of Pipe Push Paradise, including a couple I'd previously skipped past. When I'm a bit more awake and my reflexes are fired up, I'm gonna try for another golden strawberry in Celeste.


----------



## ronschlockett (Feb 3, 2019)

I was killed about 9 times by an elite in AC Odyssey (PC) because I am only lvl 14 and they were 21.  Skull over the head don't mean nuthin, I finally killed him after luring away from the outpost and then sinking over 120 arrows in his face.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

Resident Evil 2 remake 4 times (Leon 1st/Claire 2nd + Claire 1st/Leon 2nd) + 4th Survivior.For me this is an perfect remake.Great game.

Don´t forget 15.Februar,more Missions to come.


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

I finally figured out how to apply custom controls on ssbu. Selecting profile when picking players etc....


----------



## plasturion (Feb 11, 2019)

Kiki kaikai, almost beated up the PC Engine port. I played earlier the famicom disk system version a little, but is not so good like this one. Good gameplay and music allows you feel the mood like you are walking on the streets of Kyoto. At the moment only three scrolls to find left. If you ever played Commando on c64 and you liked then you'll find this even more addictive. It's quite difficult too. I think it's the one of the game that you don't want to end.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2019)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider - The Price of Survival.
Good classic Tomb Raider "Tomb"


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 15, 2019)

I continued playing Tales of Zestiria. A stunning game and an unforgettable experience. 

Really annoyed by some of the translation changes in English subtitles, but oh well. A price one must pay for not knowing Japanese...

I actually got the speed-up kit, so I'll probably finish the game very soon.


----------



## Chary (Feb 15, 2019)

Got to the PvP area in The Division. I'm entirely underleveled, but it's still quite fun to barely scrape by and only just manage to secure new loot.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 15, 2019)

won another tournament in 8 ball pool


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 18, 2019)

I learned a few new moves of Groh in SoulCalibur VI. Now I'm almost unbeatable... when I actually concentrate. -_- The only one I can't really win against so far is Tira and Nightmare, but Nightmare is mostly because the sound effects make me distracted and Tira is difficult to maneuver with.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello.

Resident Evil 2 Remake DLC´s........
I´m disappointed.....


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 18, 2019)

Key Cavern.


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 18, 2019)

Goodness, why do they need to make me collect those 15 orbs in Zestiria???? What a pain...


----------



## Stwert (Feb 18, 2019)

Playing Crackdown 3 for 20 minutes, before going, meh! I’ll come back to it later... Much later.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2019)

Yesterday I got the MR10 in Warframe and built the ultra rare Stalker dropped sword: War. Looks great on my Harrow's back between the tennogen wings.


----------



## AtsuNii (Feb 27, 2019)

Just got 1000G in Fallout 4 for the second time


----------



## NJBoss (Feb 28, 2019)

Whooped my coworker in Pong.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2019)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider - Serpent´s Heart.

Not much Puzzles but challenging.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2019)

Secret files:Sam Peters.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/257220/Secret_Files_Sam_Peters/?l=german


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2019)

Secret Files 3:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/216210/Secret_Files_3/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2019)

Secret Files 2 - Puritas Cordis:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/40340/Secret_Files_2_Puritas_Cordis/


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 23, 2019)

I got the Yogurt Ring in Time Stalkers (Dreamcast).

I plan to finish the game tonight and I'll start 



Spoiler: E.G.G.






 tomorrow.....Unless 



Spoiler: Cannon Spike






 can be completed in under an hour.


----------



## Woomy (Apr 1, 2019)

Just finish 100% achievments on Crash Bandicoot n'sane Trilogy


----------



## nasune (Apr 2, 2019)

Beat Sekiro, and right up until the last boss (non shura ending) I'd have to say that this game is easier than the soulsborne games. That last boss though was up there with Friede for me.
Other than that it was a good game, albeit with two mayor problems for me. The first was the camera which just sucked hardcore, and the second was the input delay. It may have been a problem with my controller, but I'd have to press the button long before the game would register the input (in the aforementioned boss I'd press the attack button, and sekiro would've completed half a circle around the boss before he'd actually attack).
Beyond that though, I like the game but I prefer the soulsborne games (even in combat).


----------



## Vhestal (Apr 2, 2019)

YourEscape said:


> I played a round of Minesweeper.



Me too!

Additionally, I had wasted my time running around Zestiria only to forget to save -_-


----------



## D4X (Apr 7, 2019)

Got through another playthrough of Perfect Dark on a terrible high-latency, low-quality HDMI capture device with my childhood N64 controller (with terribly loose analog stick). Giving myself a pat on the back for that one, haha.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 14, 2019)

Finally got the physics working just how I want them in a game I’m working on, does that count? Not had time to play games other than my own for ages


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 21, 2019)

Got to 100 flowers (dandelion clocks?) in Baba Is You.
Love this game, but it gets _hard_.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 22, 2019)

Just dusted off my old Sega Dreamcast and played my old favorite DC game Crazy Taxi. 
My old record on original mode was 8 thousand and change. I just broke my old record. I got almost 11,000!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello.

Shadow of the Tomb Raider DLC - The Grand Caiman.

Great "Tomb Raider",many classic elements.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 28, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Just dusted off my old Sega Dreamcast and played my old favorite DC game Crazy Taxi.
> My old record on original mode was 8 thousand and change. I just broke my old record. I got almost 11,000!



Can’t beat the classics. Well, I suppose you can, or at least equal them. But you know what I mean


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello.

Shadow of the Tomb Raider DLC - The Path Home.Great Tomb,really top Tomb Raider gameplay +Graphics.

Sadly thats the last DLC I think....this way of gaming is real great.Every Month a new Tomb.That was great fun for me.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Shadow of the Tomb Raider DLC - The Path Home.Great Tomb,really top Tomb Raider gameplay +Graphics.
> 
> Sadly thats the last DLC I think....this way of gaming is real great.Every Month a new Tomb.That was great fun for me.


Have not played Shadow but I have many fond memories of my son and I playing tomb raider 1&2 on the old psx. Lol he was so young back then he didn't know how to read yet so he called it the girl game.


----------



## astralskeptic (May 6, 2019)

I raged at how shit Nintendo's online services are.


----------



## SnackJr (May 8, 2019)

Not completed today but definitely this week...

Beat The Last Story

Beat Tournament of Legends story mode with Jupiter
Went up two tiers in Fortnite and got the banana skin


----------



## nWo (May 8, 2019)

Got and leveled up some spirits in Super Smash Ultimate, advanced a bit in Mother 3 (I never played this game before, I have played Mother 1 and Mother 2 / Earthbound, decided to give it a shot and is grat until now)

Aaaand finally gonna play some Ace Attorney Justice For All before going to bed. It`s a rough world to us, gamers with jobs and families but one way or another we pull it out.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 8, 2019)

I've been talking to my ex-gf; she actually likes Earthworm Jim (apparently, for some reason, it reminds her of a penis), so I got the SE on Sega CD and played a few levels with her.

Also listened 



Spoiler: to






 with her. 
So, I guess I accomplished playing a retro game with my ex?


----------



## hippy dave (May 8, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I've been talking to my ex-gf; she actually likes Earthworm Jim (apparently, for some reason, it reminds her of a penis), so I got the SE on Sega CD and played a few levels with her.
> 
> So, I guess I accomplished playing a retro game with my ex?


Dude take the hint, she totally wanted to "play the penis game" with you


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2019)

Finished Hollow Knight for the first time. It took 28 hours and 29 minutes and is 71% complete.

This game is a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 3, 2019)

Finally got the skill tree in Road Redemption fully unlocked..... Still have to max the bugger out though.

Can’t believe how addicted to it I’ve become.


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (Jun 4, 2019)

I hit Reup 10 in Gears of War 4.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jun 10, 2019)

100 percented Pokemon Crystal Clear. This game is a blast and a breath of fresh air with its open worldness. I am now free to start something different.


----------



## KarlslandOtaku (Jun 10, 2019)

Almost beat Crisis Force for Famicom. >_<
Beat another stage in DMC5.


----------



## jimbosi (Jun 22, 2019)

I discovered Wii U emulation (Cemu) and loaded Xenoblade Chronicles X and Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE (and of course Zelda BOTW). And how was it Wii U wasn't successful?


----------



## Carro179 (Jul 7, 2019)

After 5 years, beat Brawl's Subspace Emissary. Now, to 100% it!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 7, 2019)

Today I had a little "Guitar Hero" desaster on my Wii until I fixed that ,playing it on PlayStation 2:


----------



## plasturion (Jul 12, 2019)

Fire emblem for gba. Chapter 19 almost done. I regret i didn't recruit Lucius before, he could be helpful now. Game is a gem.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 15, 2019)

Hacked the PSTV.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2019)

Dracula - Resurrection on PSP (PSX2PSP)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

Finished NSMBW 100%... for the third time, so i could get 5 shiny stars


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

To make a little movement in the heat:

An 18er Round Actua Golf on the PlayStation (on the PSP there are Sound issues with the "German commentary"...)


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 1, 2019)

I finished Link's Awakening.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

Many,many courses on


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

Castlevania - Aria of Sorrow  
(75% of the Map)

GameBoy Advance Emulation on Sony PSP


----------



## delta7890 (Aug 22, 2019)

Finished playing through all four Mega Man Zero games, unlocking all of the various secrets as well!


----------



## ewozniakx86 (Aug 26, 2019)

I started playing p4g intel my vita bricked


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 26, 2019)

This is kind of sad probably but I never was a fan of the beginning of Breath of the Wild, the tutorial if you will. Now that it's been out two years I finally tackled it and I've progressed a little bit past it lol. It's progress I guess.


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 28, 2019)

Watching the credits and my hands are hurting having just beat Metroid Samus Returns (3DS) my completion percentage is at 90.7% so I need to still find a few items for 100%. I have now beaten every Metroid except games I don't count namely Federation Force or Metroid Prime Pinball.


----------



## ewozniakx86 (Aug 28, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Watching the credits and my hands are hurting having just beat Metroid Samus Returns (3DS) my completion percentage is at 90.7% so I need to still find a few items for 100%. I have now beaten every Metroid except games I don't count namely Federation Force or Metroid Prime Pinball.


You NEVER played Metroid Prime Pinball That is the BEST game ever


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 28, 2019)

Ihaveausername said:


> You NEVER played Metroid Prime Pinball That is the BEST game ever



I've played it, I just haven't beaten it. If there even is story to beat. It's just pinball, not a real Metroid game.


----------



## ewozniakx86 (Aug 28, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> I've played it, I just haven't beaten it. If there even is a story to beat. It's just pinball, not a real Metroid game.


Well you cant beat the game


----------



## mo_v (Aug 28, 2019)

I just beat BOTW and I've gotta say, it's definitely overrated.


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 28, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Watching the credits and my hands are hurting having just beat Metroid Samus Returns (3DS) my completion percentage is at 90.7% so I need to still find a few items for 100%. I have now beaten every Metroid except games I don't count namely Federation Force or Metroid Prime Pinball.



Now 100%, on to something else. My plan is to continue Yakuza 6 The Song of Life on PS4. I'm on Chapter 5. But sometimes I jump from game to game.


----------



## Dom83 (Aug 29, 2019)

> What did you Accomplish in Gaming Today?
Today for the very first time in 30 years I got to the second level of Bart vs Space Mutants...  then game over...


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 29, 2019)

I said I would play Yakuza 6 but played Breath of the Wild instead, like I said I change my mind on games all the time. Made it past the first Divine Beast.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)

Accomplish is not 100 percent correct....I broke off otherwise I would have "puked"......
To help a User I played F-Zero GX on Nintendont/Wii.
Not good for me....too fast..too choppy....a real great and challenging game,but sadly nothing for me.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 12, 2019)

I completed a No EXP run of Pokemon Crystal, without using items during battle (hold items don't count), only using Legendaries for the Pokemon League (Suicune and Entei because it would've been impossible otherwise), and only using 1 Rare Candy (to get Perish Song on Misdreavus). I think it's my greatest accomplishment of 2019.


----------



## EmulateLife (Sep 28, 2019)

Just beat Half Life on PS2, first time I beat it. I've now beaten all the Half Lifes.


----------



## SaberLilly (Oct 6, 2019)

I managed a 34 to 4 KD ratio in an overwatch match, my best yet and something that will probably never happen again.


----------



## EmulateLife (Oct 13, 2019)

Just beat Zelda Skyward Sword on Wii (technically Wii U via inject) the wiimote drove me nuts plenty of times, but still a good game.

A few weeks ago I beat BOTW.


----------



## SaberLilly (Oct 16, 2019)

Played Forza Horizon 4's Lamborghini Cup as as a requirement to get 80%+ for the winter season this week, I finished the third event, which is a race around The Marathon loop, so quickly everyone else didn't make the Race End Timer, and all 10 other racers (1 person quit) were DNFed (Did Not Finish), i was the only person to complete the race.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 3, 2019)

Unlocked the AK47 in CoD Modern Warfare 2019 finally.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Nov 3, 2019)

I learned today how stealth works in Goldeneye for N64. Several shots fired at once alert (or actually cause to spawn infinite) enemies. At least that's how it works in Bunker 2, which is difficult to complete without this knowledge. It's never explained ingame, I believe.


----------



## James_ (Nov 6, 2019)

I finally beat Pokemon Ultra Sun.

First ever Pokemon game I've ever completed, I'm proud of myself.


----------



## FarisMarie (Nov 7, 2019)

I got all gems, Boos, ghosts and achievements in Luigi's Mansion 3! Very happy to have 100%!!!


----------



## snobbysteven (Nov 7, 2019)

I finished a medium diary for Lumbridge in OSRS 8) And replaced the sticks on my switch since they were drifting super bad. So I can finally go back to playing my switch games. So, yay me!


----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)

passed Luigi's Mansion 3 .. don't know what to play now


----------



## James_ (Nov 9, 2019)

Beat Alex Kidd in The Enchanted Castle.
Also got 100,000 points on Level 9 Marathon on Tetris DX for the first time.


----------



## James_ (Nov 9, 2019)

...so...I got 1,182,129 points so far in Tetris DX.

I would say I'm on fire but if I were, somebody would have to get a fire extinguisher.


----------



## The_Boulevard (Nov 11, 2019)

I finally beat Dragon Age: Inquisition after 5 years of stopping and restarting. I bought that game the day it came out and just couldn't bring myself to play it for long periods of time because I found the combat so tedious, but I really liked the characters and story (even if it was a bit generic).


----------



## ELY_M (Nov 12, 2019)

Cheating in my games LOL   hahahahahahaha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

plus also my game mods is working in my games


----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)

I start playing Asterix & Obelix XXL3: The Crystal Menhir

and I've passed Resident Evil Zero for the second time, most recently it was on Gamecube


----------



## plasturion (Nov 23, 2019)

I start Rollcage extreme (improved rollcage 2) since i very liked pimped up rolcage redux (1st version) this one is not ascendig but still very playable, music is better tough.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)

I few Minutes ago I crushed the Highscore in "Vermin":


 

I consider of making an Speedrun Video of this great Game.


----------



## Issac (Nov 24, 2019)

Today I made a few Retro Achievements  It's very fun playing an old game, tinkering with the memory, and designing the achievements.


----------



## boomario (Dec 16, 2019)

Finished Halo 5 this weekend and started overcooked 2 with my wife, pretty fun game to play


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2019)

Fire Emblem - Shadows of Valentia.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Dec 21, 2019)

Finally finished Sin & Punishment 2 for Wii (on normal). I had given up years ago on the third to last boss: a large turtle-like enemy you fly around. I didn't realize back then that the player is actually controlling the camera view.
The last two bosses seemed were just as impossible at first but a lot of fun.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 21, 2019)

Just started playing _Need for Speed UNDERGROUND 2 _and boy I am hooked!
After some hour of not knowing what the hell I was supposed to do, I just found that I have to find my own races and win and customize my character and I can get movie deals and commercials and oh boy, my inner American 90's Radical Teenager is emerging out of nowhere!
I even learned a new slang word today: _Brooke Burke is a hottie! Oh Snap!_

I also started playing _Super Street Fighter II TURBO. _
I can beat Fei-Long, Dee Jay, Chun Li, Ken... but I can't get past T.Hawk

You might not believe this... but today I played for the first time _Sonic the Hedgehog._
No... really... the only Sonic game I have ever played was _Sonic Battle Adventure 2_

I also played _Ristar _for the first time too. It's nice.

Unlocked some characters in _Soulcalibur 2 _using Link...

I...uh... did I mentioned that I learned a new slang word today?


Spoiler: Spoiler:



_wuzzat?... we're not in the 90's anymore and Radical is out of use? And we are about to enter the year 2020? Huh?
You liar! Then how come I am still playing Cruis'n World in my SONY Trinitron tv?_
*AND most importantly... why are the Black Eyed Peas good again?*



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom said:


> Got the high score on the arcade version street fighter 2


Don't they get deleted each time you quit the game?
High Score every time... no?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Dec 24, 2019)

I just now (Christmas Eve) finished Super Mario 64 for the first time. I hadn't played a handful of worlds before. Some of it I hadn't even seen. Great game still today. I love the Lakitu as cameraman idea. Also, the fixed camera (by holding R; has to be set up in the pause menu) is amazing. I wonder why none of the other games have it.


----------



## boomario (Dec 24, 2019)

Finished Untitled Goose Game and Life is Strange 2 with my wife, fun games!


----------



## redlightnin707 (Dec 25, 2019)

Finally got around to finishing Devil May Cry 5. It was fun, but the ending felt kind of abrupt.


----------



## OrangeCat (Jan 9, 2020)

i rage quit out of Final fantasy type 0 after boss battle because the game doesn't loading anymore... annoying


----------



## Hardline (Jan 12, 2020)

Taken some courses at Candy Cruch Saga on my mobile phone..is on track 4177 .. started 1 year ago


----------



## Stwert (Jan 16, 2020)

Not a gaming achievement as such, but finally, after soooo many years of fannying about with cartridges and getting angry when it wouldn’t work. I replaced my 72 Pin connector on my NES with a new one and gave the whole thing a good seeing too.

It’s working just like it did back in 1987 when it was new (it’s the Mattel UK version). Happy days


----------



## plasturion (Jan 16, 2020)

Finished Yattaman 2 DS and now started Yattaman DS.


----------



## PalomPorom (Jan 17, 2020)

Did a lot of rep grinding and farming stuff to make some gold on wow classic. I'm so addicted to this game

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## KarlslandOtaku (Jan 21, 2020)

I played through Mother 1 for the first time. It was great!


----------



## godreborn (Jan 21, 2020)

I've been trying to get all star coins in Super Luigi U.  I'm in the third kingdom I believe.  I recently beat monster boy.  that game was fantastic.  I'm trying wonder boy now, and it's kinda hard to get into, because every time you die, you end up back in the village.  enemies also seem to inflict random amounts of damage, so it's either too easy or too hard.  the first boss inflicted less damage than the enemies.  I'm at the tower right now.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 21, 2020)

Finally beat Ch9 in King's Raid thanks to the nerf scale. Before the nerf you had to be on whale level of gear b/c the damn mobs were just as hard as the bosses with their immunity shields and instant KO attacks. Not a smart move on a gacha mobile game especially  when all the gacha itself is 100% gear related.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 21, 2020)

Finally got around to hacking my second PlayStation Classic (don’t think I’ve ever even had the other one out of its box) so that me and the wife can have classic games nights on the big TV.

She’s not really a gamer, but she likes the old Mario and Zelda games and she’s a bloody miracle worker with Aladdin on the SNES, never seen anyone rattle through that like she can - go figure.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 5, 2020)

Got my personal high score in Pokemon Pinball R&S and beat Groudon for the first time!


----------



## Hardline (Feb 9, 2020)

Playing Monster Jam Steel Titans,

Pretty good game, usually does not like Monster Jam Games.


----------



## Willgheminass (Feb 9, 2020)

I beat Data Riku in KH:ReCoded in critical mode. I had such a hard time beating him on standard when I played this long ago.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 12, 2020)

In Critical Mode
Now to get Ultima and Oathkeeper and hunt down those Data Bosses


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 16, 2020)

Got my personal high score and beat Kyogre for the first time on the Sapphire board in Pokemon Pinball R&S today! (new set up works great!)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Got my personal high score and beat Kyogre for the first time on the Sapphire board in Pokemon Pinball R&S today! (new set up works great!)
> View attachment 196520



Congratulations !! 

Now get yourself a nice,cold Coke now.
You deserve it.


----------



## Greysun (Feb 27, 2020)

HEY! CAN SOMEOME PLEASE HELP ME FIGURE OUT THIS OLD GBA GAME. It’s a game I had from childhood and remains one of the deepest memories that nags at me cause I can’t figure it out. Please help me find it! So i has it for the GBASP, it was a more vintage looking game that was extremely colorful and I remember it having penguins and other kinda Christmas themed characters, you were a main character (I don’t remember whT the character looked like) and you had to get collectibles and avoid enemies and you also had an umbrella that let you float when you jumped. I remember being in this like very colorful, festive looking castle and that’s all I remember. God can someone please help me find it (it is not Madagascar penguins or march of the penguins)


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 4, 2020)

I got my level 50 pilot dog tag in Battlefield 1 today. Got too exited and forgot to take a picture.


----------



## delilah23 (Mar 30, 2020)

managed not to get killed by the wolves in Witcher 3 on death march, at least ONE DAY


----------



## Waterbender00112 (Mar 30, 2020)

Haven't played anything in a while.


----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)

founf 5 fich


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hardline said:


> founf 5 fich


I am sorry,I do not know this Game,my Friend.


----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 31, 2020)

Not a video game, but I got the next session of my D&D campaign pretty much prepped. Not sure when I'll get to run it, but at least I'm ready!


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 31, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> Not a video game, but I got the next session of my D&D campaign pretty much prepped. Not sure when I'll get to run it, but at least I'm ready!


Do it via discord.


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 31, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Do it via discord.


You know, we tried that last week. It didn't work out nearly as well as we'd hoped, and it was difficult to run combat when I didn't have a good setup for my battlemat so everyone could see it in a video chat. So we've all kind of unspoken-ly agreed that we're gonna hold off until we can meet in person again, or until we figure out this online stuff


----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I am sorry,I do not know this Game,my Friend.[/QUOT
> i dont now either, one grogg to much


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 2, 2020)

So I guess I'm completing the DKC series in quarantine


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 2, 2020)

Finally managed to get the GTAO Heist cheevies on 360.

Fucking randos...


----------



## Ericzander (Apr 2, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Finally managed to get the GTAO Heist cheevies on 360.
> 
> Fucking randos...


No way. Now THAT'S an accomplishment! Congratulations! I don't think I could do it.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 2, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> No way. Now THAT'S an accomplishment! Congratulations! I don't think I could do it.



It took me almost a week to finish it.
I've had muppets that cheated in setups with vehicle super speed, teleportations etc only to have it fail.
Randos that leave the moment you launch it, incompetent yobbos that flatten each other with vehicles, morons that somehow manage to fail to stay alive for 5 seconds.
Fools that cannot comprehend that "stay in the heli" means DO NOT FUCKING JUMP OUT.

Doing heists with 3 randos is self torture to an almost perverse degree.
I had some competent randos but they never accepted follow up invites :c


----------



## Ericzander (Apr 2, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> It took me almost a week to finish it.
> I've had muppets that cheated in setups with vehicle super speed, teleportations etc only to have it fail.
> Randos that leave the moment you launch it, incompetent yobbos that flatten each other with vehicles, morons that somehow manage to fail to stay alive for 5 seconds.
> Fools that cannot comprehend that "stay in the heli" means DO NOT FUCKING JUMP OUT.
> ...


See, I'm a trophy addict. It was to the point that I need to 100% every game. GTAV releasing DLC 2 years after I got the platinum trophy was the first and only time I said fuck it, the plat is enough.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 2, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> See, I'm a trophy addict. It was to the point that I need to 100% every game. GTAV releasing DLC 2 years after I got the platinum trophy was the first and only time I said fuck it, the plat is enough.



I know what you mean, I try to get most if not all cheevies from a game as well ;p


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 2, 2020)

Finished doom eternal and anyone who finishes last level without sentinel armor is a fkin alien


----------



## Jokiz (Apr 3, 2020)

Was able to get FF7 Remake a week early. My local electronic store had gotten a shipment and apparently were unaware of the release date. 
I guess RE3 will have to wait!


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 3, 2020)

Finished and posted some custom designs in New Horizons today. Can't stop, won't stop lol


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 3, 2020)

Jokiz said:


> Was able to get FF7 Remake a week early. My local electronic store had gotten a shipment and apparently were unaware of the release date.
> I guess RE3 will have to wait!


You should of told em stop talking out yr arse you knew the release date but thanks anyway


----------



## Ricken (Apr 3, 2020)

Got my first Mastery 6 in League of Legends


----------



## ericgobbo (Apr 5, 2020)

I beat Streets Of Rage mega drive in retroarch


----------



## Ricken (Apr 5, 2020)

Made some real nice notes for a Majoras Mask Randomizer run I'm in the midst of


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2020)

Super Mario Bros 2 (Super Mario Advance 1) - I beat all 20 levels using each character 5 times (you get a slightly different ending MVP screen this way. No big deal really. I kinda just did it to do it). And I got all 5 "A" coins in each level. Easy.  As long as you touch each one and finish the level before you game over, you get to keep them. 
Next up is the Yoshi Egg challenge. Not as easy. You have to collect 2 Yoshi eggs per level and you _can't die_ or you drop them from your inventory. I started to have issues on 1-3 so I can't imagine this is going to go smoothly.


----------



## shadowcopalypse (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm almost done with all arcade missions in PlayStation All Stars Battle Royale.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)

(Started) with the (new) Tomb Raider Trilogy:


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2020)

I spent last night farming the moon in Destiny 2 for ghost traces so I could get an emblem I wanted. 
Then I switched over to Persona 5R to take down the barrier in the second Palace.


----------



## micp (Apr 14, 2020)

Last night I finished the first Uncharted. I'd never got into the games on the PS3. So I picked the collection up on the PS4. Really enjoyed it. I'll work my way through the others this week.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2020)

Star Raiders (Atari 800 XL) 

 

Novice Mission - Commander Rank 5


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 18, 2020)

Haven't been gaming as much lately with work picking up, but I grabbed three achievements in Fable Anniversary today, so that's fun


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 22, 2020)

Just finished ff7 remake - go purchase it


----------



## WarioWaffles (Apr 24, 2020)

Beat challenges for engineer in RoR2


----------



## RyRyIV (May 2, 2020)

I finished my last achievement in Fable Anniversary! Finally got 100% in the game!


----------



## micp (May 5, 2020)

I've just finished Super Mario Bros on the NES in a single playthrough for the first time since I was a child.


----------



## emcintosh (May 9, 2020)

Breath of the Wild:

Infiltrated Hyrule Castle by water, retrieved the Hylian Shield from under the huge ogre in the dungeon, exhausted my supply of Ancient arrows on the Guardians. I normally run away from Guardians when I can, as I'm still not very good at parrying the lasers, and this was pretty much the first time I was forced to take on a load of them, and I came out feeling _powerful_ in a way I hadn't before.

Sorted out my mod installation so my Giant Horse doesn't crash the game and has the teleporting bridle. I'd installed a couple of mods individually a while back and ended up with taking out the giant horse crashing the game to a black screen. I got round to reinstalling the game and running the mods through BCML before installing to the console and everything. just. works. I'm glad I haven't broken everything.


----------



## Ericzander (May 11, 2020)

I AM THE GOD OF WAR!!!


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

I played some more Sonic Advance 2.


----------



## Krispyboi (May 13, 2020)

Started playing War Thunder 3 days ago and today I got some achievements and my first tier 2 plane so that's kinda cool I guess


----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2020)

Got 300 stars in Guru Logic Champ 
Edging closer to the finish, but progress is slowing down somewhat 

e: and emojis seem to work since I last tried, noice.


----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Got Ellie to City Hall.


Did this again, three years later. Should probably try and get going faster with my playthrough if I'm gonna be ready in time for TLOU2 release.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 1, 2020)

Launched a fish into space in Factorio.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2020)

Old Gods Rising.




A very special Game,if you read the "Critics" on Steam.
For me,I love it,a little short,but since Resident Evil 3 Remake...who cares....


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 2, 2020)

I beat this gem earlier today!!!



Spoiler









It truly was a wild ride! This game is a modern classic and should be in everyone's collection.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

Planescape Torment - Acquired Fall From Grace


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 5, 2020)

Continuing my newfound love for Life is Strange, I made this...



Spoiler


----------



## Danatkin (Jun 11, 2020)

I finally platinumed ff7 remake ! I then attempted the ffxv omg why did I bother!!


----------



## Deleted member 530764 (Jun 17, 2020)

Managed to beat the Quick and Wood versions of the Doc Robots in MM3. While I could easily do the rest buster only without E-tanks or weapons, these have always been the bane of my existence.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2020)

I finally have over 600 power moons in odyssey, and I've not used a guide for any of them.  I found a few I had been stuck on for months last week.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 22, 2020)

I did my first speedrun of NFS Carbon in less than 3 hours and my first speedrun of LBA2 in less than an hour. Pretty happy today.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2020)

Urbanshadow said:


> I did my first speedrun of NFS Carbon in less than 3 hours and my first speedrun of LBA2 in less than an hour. Pretty happy today.



I've been watching speedruns from arcus.  he seems to do just nes stuff and a lot of games too.  he's entertaining to watch, quite humble.  he doesn't look like your normal speed runner.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 22, 2020)

Beat Streets of Rage 2 on the Genesis today with a little help from 100 continues.


----------



## Daggot (Jun 22, 2020)

I beat Xenosaga Ep 1. Erde Kaiser/Bravesoul/Revenge Power/Counter Boost made the last dungeon a fucking joke. I liked Xenogears better but I appreciated the Xenogears inspired battlesystem and the similar themes. KOS-MOS is cool too.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2020)

Daggot said:


> I beat Xenosaga Ep 1. Erde Kaiser/Bravesoul/Revenge Power/Counter Boost made the last dungeon a fucking joke. I liked Xenogears better but I appreciated the Xenogears inspired battlesystem and the similar themes. KOS-MOS is cool too.



can't remember if I've beaten part 1, but I've beaten part 3.  the main minigame (forgot what it was) made me mad (I do remember that).  haha


----------



## SilverJolteon (Jun 28, 2020)

I wrote a program to edit hair and eye colors in Animal Crossing New Horizons. I just need to make this post to be able to share it on gbatemp. (New user and need 5 posts).


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 28, 2020)

Platinumed tlou2


----------



## godreborn (Jun 28, 2020)

up to 651 power moons.  I might start dragon quest xi soon.  I've beaten 1-3 on the switch.  those were fun.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 28, 2020)

I guess I finished P5R. Might Platinum it in a few days.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 28, 2020)

Taught the ladyfriend how to perform ISG in the N64 Zelda games


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2020)

Living Legends Remastered Ice Rose CE

 

Living Legends II - Frozen Beauty CE


----------



## Chary (Jul 2, 2020)

Best game, completed.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 3, 2020)

Get perfects on all Blue Sphere levels in Sonic Mania.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jul 3, 2020)

I beat inner agent 3 from splatoon


----------



## godreborn (Jul 5, 2020)

I finally did it, and without resorting to cheating, which I guess they patched.  I thought about it, because it was hard as hell, but I couldn't get any of the tricks to work:


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I finally did it, and without resorting to cheating, which I guess they patched.  I thought about it, because it was hard as hell, but I couldn't get any of the tricks to work:
> 
> View attachment 216110


That was a tough one. The tip that worked for me was tapping the jump button twice each time, so the game registered each actual jump as a "first" jump, and didn't break consistency by throwing in double-jumps.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 5, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> That was a tough one. The tip that worked for me was tapping the jump button twice each time, so the game registered each actual jump as a "first" jump, and didn't break consistency by throwing in double-jumps.



I noticed it didn't get any faster after 50.  then, it was just about having a rhythm.  the jump higher each second jump can be hard.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 6, 2020)

just got the squid from the dancing minigame in shantae and the seven sirens.  I'm not sure how I got it other than I didn't miss once with the shooting gallery/dance thing.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 8, 2020)

I did it with volleyball just now!


----------



## godreborn (Jul 8, 2020)

btw, the speed doesn't increase after 49, but it increases every two hits, so it gets very fast quickly.  the key is using cappie.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 8, 2020)

edit: Woops wrong posted wrong area.

edit 2:Guess I'll said what I did it gaming. I played BF1 for a few hours and got some service stars on Medic Weapons.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 10, 2020)

got first in both bowls in the snow kingdom.  of this, jump roping, and volleyball, I'd say it was the easiest to do:


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 10, 2020)

Just got the Sniper Rifle in Peter Jackson's King Kong: The Official Game of the Movie. Playing on the OG Xbox and boy does this game still look pretty good. Was going to play the 360 version but when I saw it was disc only on Xbox One and that the discs are going for over 50 dollars I went with my old standby the OG Xbox.



I'd like to see the PS2 or Gamecube look this good!
edit:cheap plug for my mixer if anyone wants to see me play for the next little bit or so. https://mixer.com/IStreamNothing


----------



## godreborn (Jul 10, 2020)

lol...whenever I think of king kong and the xbox, it reminds me of the king kong hack.  the only software jtag style hack for the 360, but it was patched.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 10, 2020)

Finished the Motal Shell beta on PC! (fake EGS account, no CC given)

It was quite good actually. I found it very difficult, took MANY tries to learn how to fight efficiently. I've put in hundreds of hours with all the Souls games and this was a fresh way to play a similar game. I'm really looking forward to playing the full version! It was much more engaging than Code Vein to me.

 
Didn't realize King Kong came out on OG xbox! I had it for 360 and it was gorgeous for the time. I had a fun time playing it.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 11, 2020)

beat super mario world on the official switch nso:


----------



## Leverlock (Jul 12, 2020)

Beat Onyxia for the 100th time, still no T2 helmet.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mystery Trackers - The Void

 

Mystery Trackers - Raincliff


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

not recent, but:


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

like rpgs?  my final fantasy vii game on the switch:





and 9:


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

old school:


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 12, 2020)

I caught koffing while coughing hehe


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

like dragon quest?



 

 

 
beat the original trilogy on the switch.  now, I just need to play dragon quest 11 (still in the demo part).  lol


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 12, 2020)

I played this for sometime but I didn’t finish it.

It is very good game in my opinion.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I played this for sometime but I didn’t finish it.
> 
> It is very good game in my opinion.



is that an rpg?  I'm looking for a new one, so I'll probably start dragon quest 11 after I beat shantae and the seven sirens.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 12, 2020)

I remember that I downloaded it as xci and then bought it and ..... didn’t want to go through the same 4 I spent on xci hehe.

I cant focus.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> is that an rpg?  I'm looking for a new one, so I'll probably start dragon quest 11 after I beat shantae and the seven sirens.


Yes and exclusive on switch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My I should have changed the difficulty to normal before posting it hehe I feel ashamed hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Too many games


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2020)

I actually own 110 switch games (all digital), and I'm legit atm.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 14, 2020)

just beat boss rush in odyssey.  it wasn't too hard.  I got my ass kicked on the fourth broodal:


----------



## godreborn (Jul 14, 2020)

not today, but I beat all regular and master cups against that koopa in every kingdom.  here's my best one.  I really moved in the luncheon kingdom:


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 16, 2020)

Fuck button mashing.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 20, 2020)

at 796 power moons in odyssey.  haven't used an faq for any of them.  I'm hoping to get over 800 before I can't find anymore.  I don't know if I should look at a faq once I can't find anymore and be done with the game or if I should just let me save sit and periodically look every few weeks or something.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 21, 2020)

Started playing Catherine full body


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jul 21, 2020)

i completed red zone (expert+ custom song) on beat saber
the song was rapid and it killed my arms but i felt like a beast completing it


----------



## gatorologist (Jul 25, 2020)

i beat battletoads for wii


----------



## godreborn (Jul 26, 2020)

trying to beat my record in number of lives in dkc3 on the cartridge itself using a retron 3 HD (up to 52 lives in Kongfused Cliffs):


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jul 26, 2020)

Trying to beat Robotron 64 on insane mode on stream, mind you i haven't played that game in a long while.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 26, 2020)

Just finished Celeste for the 2nd time. Got quite some more raspberries this time around.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 26, 2020)

Been playing portal knights with my kid. We really just run around to the different shops. I got tired of it and started to battle grind. Now she is jealous that I have so much health. She now realizes that gaining XP is better than buying useless shit. Plus you also get money. I now smack down the enemies health and let her deal the final blow.


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Jul 26, 2020)

Yooka-Laylee - 









Poi: Explorer Edition -


----------



## godreborn (Jul 27, 2020)

new personal best.  55 lives at Kong-Fused Cliffs at 49 minutes (in game time):


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

I love Tetris.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> View attachment 219001
> I love Tetris.


Damn my guy


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Damn my guy


To be specific, that's Tetris DS.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> To be specific, that's Tetris DS.


I figured as much cuz of the Nintendo logo but still damn


----------



## Chains (Aug 4, 2020)

Tried to play P5 Scramble, however the English Mod is far from perfect, so that put a stop to my progress(only played a little bit after the tutorial stage).


----------



## LegoAnakin (Aug 4, 2020)

I got my ass kick repeatedly in Persona 3 fes, due to me being underleveled


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 4, 2020)

I Jumped On a Mushroom In Super Marios Bros 1 !!!


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Aug 5, 2020)

-Finished up my replay of Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door
-Started up very first Dragon Quest game VIII on the 3DS and am in love with it


----------



## TheUltimaXtreme (Aug 5, 2020)

I learned for the first time in 20 years that Whomps dispense coins if you jump on them in Super Mario 64.
For me anyway, that was revelatory.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 5, 2020)

beat my record, but died once on bleak:


----------



## godreborn (Aug 5, 2020)

much to my surprise, I just beat "darker side of the moon" in odyssey.  I'm at 839 power moons:


----------



## godreborn (Aug 5, 2020)

beat tropical freeze:


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2020)

godreborn said:


> much to my surprise, I just beat "darker side of the moon" in odyssey.  I'm at 839 power moons:
> 
> View attachment 220267
> View attachment 220268


That was a tough one, good job.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 6, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> That was a tough one, good job.



thanks, man.  it was just a casual runthrough, and I really beat it with 3 health left.  it didn't seem that hard to me that time.  before that run, the furthest I got was the section with those fire ring trippers and spiky hedgehogs.  I beat that, the beak area really easily this time.  I had trouble with donkey kong, then I beat the bowser section easily as well.  now, I'm trying to find the remaining power moons.  I haven't used an faq for any of them, and I'm up to 839.  right now, I'm trying to get the one in mushroom kingdom where you have to place Mario's facial features on that artwork of him.  I got the first moon, but the second is just painful.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2020)

godreborn said:


> right now, I'm trying to get the one in mushroom kingdom where you have to place Mario's facial features on that artwork of him.  I got the first moon, but the second is just painful.


Oh yeah, hated that second one honestly. Good luck.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 6, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Oh yeah, hated that second one honestly. Good luck.



there's another two power moons in one of those obstacle course stages where you don't have cappie.  I think you had a motor bike in the stage originally, so you have to move fast before the ground disappears.  those three power moons might be the last ones I know where they are, just can't get.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 6, 2020)

@hippydave , do you remember this?  



that's probably imo the hardest power moon to get, but I was long jumping like crazy in there.  I was fast as hell.


----------



## th3joker (Aug 6, 2020)

I made $125 for installing sm64 hd switch port and updating dudes firmware and atmosphere.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 6, 2020)

Got 24th place in tetris99 on switch (57 was my previus best)
Finilized my Gamecube (dol-001 and qoob pro modded) sp2sd2 setup
Started Timesplitters on it (just need a very cheap hdmi solution) (cheap )
Paper mario for switch was just delivered in the mailbox (i like my physical copies)
So i know what to do the rest of the day 

_(In case you wonder: yes, i have time, nothing else todo in the hospital, (not covid related) got an old portable small tv with only av in and a switch light
And the usual old laptop stuff filled with anime and old dos games and emulators)
That is, if i feel good that day or bad of the meds )_


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2020)

godreborn said:


> @hippydave , do you remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> that's probably imo the hardest power moon to get, but I was long jumping like crazy in there.  I was fast as hell.



Oh yeah that one was a whore


----------



## godreborn (Aug 7, 2020)

this was another hard two:



both I thought were harder than the darker side one.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2020)

godreborn said:


> this was another hard two:
> 
> 
> 
> both I thought were harder than the darker side one.



Eh, that one was pretty hard, but for me the darker side was a lot harder, because it was so long, so there were so many things to get right in one attempt.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 7, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Eh, that one was pretty hard, but for me the darker side was a lot harder, because it was so long, so there were so many things to get right in one attempt.



I must've been in the zone that night cuz those three posts were done one after the other.  I just tried to play final fantasy vii again (at the last stage), but I ended up dying from a lv.3 flare attack when I got attacked from both sides.  it was pretty unfair.  I'm not sure what would've been the right course of action, since I couldn't run.  heh.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 7, 2020)

I´ve played RedCard 2003 (Gamecube; soccer) and unlocked a number of fantasy teams:
Australia - Dolphins
USA - Soldiers
Japan - Samurai
Nigeria - Apes

You can guess which one I found very shocking. Different times...
However, I do not think the developers at Midway had bad intentions. In my view, people who make this association have a problem. All nationalities have the same genetic distance with regards to other apes (arguably humans are also apes).


----------



## godreborn (Aug 7, 2020)

@hippy dave , I found a way to "cheat" in that Mario face power moon.  I'm using the album to go between the blank canvas and the actual image of his face.  you need to take a pic right when you're talking to the toad or else the picture will be too large.  I got 77 on my first attempt out of 80.  I just take a pic of me on the blank canvas, then go between the image of his face and that image to see exactly where to place the facial feature.  maybe this is actually what you're supposed to do?  it's hard as hell still but it's much, much easier.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 7, 2020)

beat my life record by one.  (kong-fused cliffs at about 53 minutes).  I'm using the actual cartridge and controller with a retron 3 (no save states):


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 8, 2020)

Which one do you like best? (in the DKC series)


----------



## godreborn (Aug 8, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Which one do you like best? (in the DKC series)



probably either dkc 3 or tropical freeze.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 8, 2020)

I got it!  I figured out the trick.  the eyes are on the opposite side.  I was able to figure that out by looking at the twinkle in them.  98 points!


----------



## godreborn (Aug 9, 2020)

@hippy dave , how did you go about getting power moons when you couldn't find anymore?  did you put the game off to the side or did you use an faq?  I'm trying to decide if I want to cheat.  I might feel sad if I do though and the game is completely over.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 9, 2020)

I wouldn´t regard information gathering as cheating. Looking up the info is no different from sharing info at school prior to the internet or just sb giving you a tip while watching you play. Cheating is about game manipulation.
Besides, even with FAQ I sometimes cannot find sth (e.g. I´ve been stuck Metroid Prime 2 for years).


----------



## godreborn (Aug 9, 2020)

racking in the lives in new super mario bros. wii:


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 9, 2020)

godreborn said:


> @hippy dave , how did you go about getting power moons when you couldn't find anymore?  did you put the game off to the side or did you use an faq?  I'm trying to decide if I want to cheat.  I might feel sad if I do though and the game is completely over.


Hm I thought I used a fake Wedding Bowser amiibo to find moons, but I just googled and apparently that is for finding coins. So... honestly I don't remember if I found them all myself or looked any up.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 10, 2020)

afaik, the amiibos only show where power moons that that toad shows you.  he shows you where almost all are, but that doesn't make them easy still.  I've spent thousands of coins on him.  I'm just down to 40 moons, 2 of which I know where they are but can't get.  I haven't found all purple coins in any kingdom either.  I need them for the outfits and possibly power moons from toadette.


----------



## Chains (Aug 10, 2020)

Got a whole bunch of games for my future PC.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 11, 2020)

perfect run of bopopolis:


----------



## godreborn (Aug 12, 2020)

where does all this phenomenal gaming take place?  why my wind waker wii u and animal crossing switch, of course!


----------



## godreborn (Aug 12, 2020)

beat my record by two lives:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm king (3 lives in one stage)!


----------



## godreborn (Aug 14, 2020)

I got the last purple coins in cap kingdom and three or four more in cascade kingdom in odyssey.  I can't remember the last time I 100% a game and with no guide either.  I haven't used a guide with any switch game, which is probably why I only have like seven monster abilities in final fantasy vii when I'm at the final dungeon.  I did get that one life up squid in shantae and the seven sirens in that minigame where you can't miss once (shooting gallery).  however, that was a few weeks ago.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2020)

bopopolis on hard (going through funky kong's stuff on the switch)::


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm pleased with this.  this took multiple attempts.  in my opinion, this is the hardest boss in the game on hard.  be back if I beat irate eight on hard:


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 15, 2020)

I began to play Warframe again thanks to my friend- I didn't play it since 2018/2/14.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 16, 2020)

can't seem to upload images anymore


----------



## godreborn (Aug 18, 2020)

I bought a bowser, wedding amiibo to find purple coins with.  I don't know when I'll get it, but I was exploring the sand kingdom for about an hour.  I found all but eight coins.  I noticed that cappie will mention purple coins if you're in an obstacle level and have already gotten both moons.  he won't say anything if it's an obstacle level you have to go through in order to progress in the game though.  then, he says nothing.  I'm thinking that's where they are.  I saw a video of how it works with the amiibo.  a purple vortex appears and you run towards it.  it will lead you to the purple coins.  it won't show anything on the map though, so you have to be diligent.


----------



## Chains (Aug 19, 2020)

Took some snapshots for my Steam profile.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 20, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I bought a bowser, wedding amiibo to find purple coins with.  I don't know when I'll get it, but I was exploring the sand kingdom for about an hour.  I found all but eight coins.  I noticed that cappie will mention purple coins if you're in an obstacle level and have already gotten both moons.  he won't say anything if it's an obstacle level you have to go through in order to progress in the game though.  then, he says nothing.  I'm thinking that's where they are.  I saw a video of how it works with the amiibo.  a purple vortex appears and you run towards it.  it will lead you to the purple coins.  it won't show anything on the map though, so you have to be diligent.


Ah looking for a few coins in a huge game world... that´s why I gave up completionism. That´s what I like about BOTW: the seeds are so plentiful that you do not need to get all to have all the advantages.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 20, 2020)

I finished Monster Hunter Stories'... story, lol.
Now to post-game


----------



## godreborn (Aug 20, 2020)

41 lives before world 5 (died once in world 2):


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 20, 2020)

not gaming persay but i softmodded my og xbox today


----------



## Chains (Aug 21, 2020)

Cleared a few chapters in Astral Chain.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 22, 2020)

(I hate Tick Tock Clock with a burning passion)


----------



## Graxer (Aug 22, 2020)

I got the second last (orange) paint start in Paper Mario Colour Splash. I have had Sticker Star and Colour Splash in my backlog for years now, and decided I wanted to beat Colour Splash before I played Origami King.

I have really been enjoying it and can't see anything wrong with it besides the fact that its mechanics are different from Thousand Year Door. As for the argument that battling is pointless outside the forced battles (due to the lack of EXP) - that may be true, but the mechanics are still fun, and if you want every enemy card to complete the museum battling non-story enemies it is compulsory!

As for Origami King - from the footage I have seen the battling mechanic looks less fun to me despite the fact that people love the game, but we will see when I get to it in a few days!


----------



## Chains (Aug 22, 2020)

Finished Astral Chain just now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2020)

Firewatch.

 

6 Hours,but great Gameplay/Story....maybe I play it again (because of an "other" Ending).


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2020)

I now have all purple coins in odyssey thanks to the bowser amiibo.  most weren't that difficult to find with it, but a couple were confusing like this one part of lake kingdom.


----------



## Chains (Aug 25, 2020)

Built a barn in Rune Factory Frontier


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 27, 2020)

Finally got my first win in Tetris 99


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 27, 2020)

Played about halfway through Sphinx and the cursed Mummy. Worth playing. Too bad some levels were cut (see videos on the internet).


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Firewatch.
> 
> View attachment 222540
> 
> 6 Hours,but great Gameplay/Story....maybe I play it again (because of an "other" Ending).View attachment 222541


Thinking about getting this for the Switch, but secretly hoping Sony offers it for free someday on PlayStation Plus.


----------



## Chains (Aug 29, 2020)

Won 2 matches, in Captain Tsubasa: Rise of New Champions.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 29, 2020)

Finished my museum's fossil collection in Animal Crossing. Didn't even get a heccin' stamp for it


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2020)

kicking ass in new super mario bros. wii.  they're very stingy with lives, and I only got two lives in that midcastle in the ice world (world 3).  I might have up to 60 otherwise.  I've died three times or so, and I'm on world 6:


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2020)

just beat my record (died once; missed one life):


----------



## godreborn (Sep 3, 2020)

99 lives at 6-2






this time I did it on the snes mini with a wireless control.  no save states were used, and I died a few times.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> 99 lives at 6-2
> 
> View attachment 223668
> 
> ...


Wow I don't even remember that world map.. Maybe I never beat the 3rd game..?
Edit: Oh that's 2 different games! Lol. Still unsure if I beat DKC3 now. Will have to play it again soon.  Also never got that far in Mario Bros Wii. Played a few times with my cousin but couldn't really get into it. Same with the Wii U deluxe game.
--------------------
I'm halfway through the Dark souls 3 Cinders mod. Loving the changes.  I really appreciate all the optional "curses" to make the game more difficult. Will hopefully get to say I beat the mod eventually.

Also beat Death Stranding's  Higgs boss battle. Died a few times then played it like a Metal Gear Solid game and won (remember dive rolling into enemies? Basically that). Used the strand after punching him and it felt so good.

-----EDIT--
@fvig2001 Holy crap! Nice job. So with SM64 DS, do you play with the d-pad/stick or touch screen? I built a thumb pad thing for the touch screen out of tape back in the DS days. Basically a thumb ring with a pyramid part for poking the screen. Will probably make another if I play again. Oh I could make it out of metal or glass this time!   

Or maybe someone figured out how to do analogue stick support for the 3ds or emulators?


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 4, 2020)

I've unlocked all the puzzles in Picross 3D Round 2 (Requires 50 puzzle books finished, 300 perfect puzzles, 30000 points). I am kind of over it since I have like 20 puzzles to go to actually finish all puzzles. I stopped restarting when I fuck up (usually because of bad touchscreen presses) since there are no books with perfect requirements anymore. I think I'll just play Mario 64 DS instead of finishing the last few puzzles.

Surprisingly, I loved the music of the game, specially this one:


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2020)

^ amazing game. I played through the Japanese version when it released, then again through an English version when that game out.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 5, 2020)

beat my old record.  99 lives at 5-5:


----------



## Chains (Sep 5, 2020)

Beat Germany in Captain Tsubasa: Rise of New Champions. 1-0.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 7, 2020)

beat my record 55 lives at 5-5 in nsmb wii:


----------



## godreborn (Sep 8, 2020)

another new personal best:


----------



## Chains (Sep 17, 2020)

Played some Samurai Shodown


----------



## deficitdisorder (Sep 20, 2020)

Got through TLoU2 this week. God damn thats such a good fucking game. I dont get why its reaction is so split.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 20, 2020)

new personal best:


----------



## godreborn (Sep 20, 2020)

here's hoping for 80+ next time!


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2020)

we did it!  80 lives, and I really messed up in places:


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 23, 2020)

Got to 50 stars in Mario Galaxy. Enjoying it a lot.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 23, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Got to 50 stars in Mario Galaxy. Enjoying it a lot.



I'm up to 34 I think.  I beat the game 100% back on the wii or wii u.  it's a very addictive game.


----------



## Thermite (Sep 27, 2020)

I see


----------



## godreborn (Sep 28, 2020)

I shattered my old record.  I hope I can eventually get to 99 lives by the end of world 6.  I'm not going through every level, just the quickest way to the end, so I don't care about star coins either.


----------



## Chains (Oct 1, 2020)

Finished all the daily quests in Genshin Impact.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 2, 2020)

beat my record.  I'm getting close to 99 lives by the end of world 6:


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2020)

I finally did it.  99 lives by the end of world 6:


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2020)

Finished paying off my final loan in ACNH. Was hoping for a stamp tbh.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)

Serious Sam 4.

First Level/Beginning....hey,where are the Masses of Monsters.....


 
Last Level/Finale........hey,when they stop the Masses of Monsters....


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 9, 2020)

Won my first game of Mario 35


----------



## LostinWii (Oct 10, 2020)

i passed the last 6 hours playing seiken densetsu 3
what a masterpiece


----------



## Chains (Oct 11, 2020)

Ascended all of my weapons in Genshin Impact just now.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 21, 2020)

I beat ys origin on the switch.  I'm missing a fire upgrade and there's a spot in my inventory that's blank.  I think that might be all I've missed (not sure).  it took me a couple tries on the final boss, cuz I couldn't figure out how to deplete his shield.  after some trial and error, I figured it out.  the last boss is easy as hell once you get that as well as the burst ability.


----------



## SilverLugia94 (Oct 22, 2020)

Beat the Hollow Knight and went down to the Junk Pit to discover Godhome in Hollow Knight. I'm loving the game and dreading facing Traitor Lord again.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2020)

I shattered my record (this is a stage where I had around 55-60 lives in another photo.  I thought I stood no chance of beating my record after fucking up in the 3 mid castle, and only ending up with 2 lives instead of like 12:


----------



## godreborn (Oct 25, 2020)

new super mario bros. u on the wii u, though I have the deluxe version on the switch:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 4, 2020)

After over 50 Hours completed the "Odyssey Quest" in Assassin´s Creed - Odyssey.

  

One of many possible Endings......



Spoiler: Content shows a Quest Ending....


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 6, 2020)

Yesterday I got the platinum for Unravel. Pretty easy but fun and unique platformer. I recommend it, but only if you're in the correct mental state to handle the emotional backdrop of it.


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 7, 2020)

Today I wrapped up a simple little turn based RPG called Saturday Morning RPG. It was pretty fun, but got repetitive quickly and was extremely short. There were only 5 episodes that ran less than an hour each. I think the developers planned on having over 20 but settled on 5. :/

It was fun nonetheless. The grind to level 50 for the platinum trophy took some time because I was only about level 30 by the time I completed every other step.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2020)

99 lives in new super mario bros wii by 6-2, a new personal best:


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2020)

99 lives in new super mario bros wii u by 4-castle.  like I do with the rest, I rush through the game, but I did get all star coins up to this point, since I have all star coins up to world 8 (possibly even 9), memorized:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2020)

Wolfenstein II 2009 (PC)

 

I never had the Feeling to play the Games after "Return to Castle Wolfenstein" (2001)
But a Friend showed this great Game to me and.....ok,a really very good One.


Now I will go on to "Wolfenstein: Old Blood".


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2020)

Ur mom


----------



## R3V0 (Nov 18, 2020)

did have fun playing Pokemon a couple weeks ago.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 22, 2020)

awesome ending.  I gobbled up a fire ball or something, then shot it across the screen, it hit multiple plants along the way 'til I had 98 lives, then I got 99 lives by hitting the top of the flagpole.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2020)

Wolfenstein - The new Order



 


..not satisfied with the End....no......


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 23, 2020)

Too lazy to pull up the screenshot but I got the platinum for the PS4 version of GTA 3 last night.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

Wolfenstein - The new Colossus.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 10, 2020)

Just broke 10,000 VR points in MK8Deluxe. Bought a Switch Lite in March for something to do during the lockdown period, so I made it in 9 months. Not breaking any records, but I'm happy with that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)

James Bond 007 - The living Daylights (Atari 800 XL).

​
 ​


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm working on getting the platinum for Crash Team Racing. The biggest problem comes with beating the second (of four) time trial ghosts in each and every level (31 total). It requires precision that I normally don't have. But after about 8 hours I beat one of the hardest time trials. So I'll eventually be able to get this damn platinum!

http://www.streamable.com/onhhc5


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 11, 2020)

Not gaming at work (so far).
Edit: Does posting on GBA count as "gaming?"
I'm on lunch at least


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> James Bond 007 - The living Daylights (Atari 800 XL).
> 
> View attachment 237556​
> View attachment 237555 View attachment 237554​




Pretty cool. My best friend in junior high had what I think was an Atari 400. Maybe it was the 800, but it wasn't the XL like yours, that didn't come out until we were in high school. (I graduated '85.) 

A 2600 is the best I ever had at home. Got to play with Tandy TRS-80 and an Apple II at school though. I once made a game in Radio Shack Basic to mimic Atari's Battle Tank. It worked, just no sound.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 12, 2020)

Kinda cool for those who play Ark on PC and Switch. I backed up my Switch Ark save via checkpoint, and then replaced the island, localplayer, and arktribe files on the switch sd card, with the corresponding files from the PC save folder. Then I restored the Ark backup in checkpoint. WILL NOT BE ABLE TO LOAD THE ISLAND (maybe if I played around with some settings in the island file), but what I did next was delete island from the Ark game menu, and start a new one. While of course none of the island info (created structures and stored items) is there from the PC (nor previous Switch island, which I haven't played much anyway), but all of my player/survivor info was carried over from the PC, leveling, engrams, physical features, etc. Still pretty cool IMO, since now if I start playing on the Switch more, I wont have to level up to 101 again.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2020)

I just destroyed my record in new super mario bros. u.  99 lives by the end of 4-1, collecting all star coins in every stage, with 0 deaths:


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 16, 2020)

Today I beat down Zalera, the Death Seraph, in Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age with a combination of a good Quickening Chain and several applications of Scathe and 1000 Needles to the face. I wanted to make sure I was really ready for a lot of the upcoming Marks and Elite Marks, especially Trickster and my bro GREG.

Before then, I warmed up by blasting everything I could from the Port of Balfonheim Teleport Crystal to the Tchita Uplands Teleport Crystal with Scathe spells.

Today was a good day. I'm very glad I made the choice to pick up Scathe before heading to Giruvegan.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2020)

Lv44ES_Burner said:


> Today I beat down Zalera, the Death Seraph, in Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age with a combination of a good Quickening Chain and several applications of Scathe and 1000 Needles to the face. I wanted to make sure I was really ready for a lot of the upcoming Marks and Elite Marks, especially Trickster and my bro GREG.
> 
> Before then, I warmed up by blasting everything I could from the Port of Balfonheim Teleport Crystal to the Tchita Uplands Teleport Crystal with Scathe spells.
> 
> Today was a good day. I'm very glad I made the choice to pick up Scathe before heading to Giruvegan.



I haven't played the zodiac age as of yet despite owning it for the switch.  I beat the original game many years ago.  a beta copy of the game was leaked for the ps2, so I actually beat the game before it came out.  I don't remember too much about it, but I did think the story and voice acting were top notch.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Dec 16, 2020)

Called people racial slurs.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 17, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I haven't played the zodiac age as of yet despite owning it for the switch.  I beat the original game many years ago.  a beta copy of the game was leaked for the ps2, so I actually beat the game before it came out.  I don't remember too much about it, but I did think the story and voice acting were top notch.



I played the original for the PS2 years ago when I was in my last year of high school. I remember it very, very fondly; it was one of the two games that solidified my bond with my best friend from high school, the other being Dragon Quest VIII.

(As an aside, I was so hyped when DQ8 was released on the Nintendo 3DS, and doubly hyped when "Eight" was announced to be one of Yuusha's costumes in Smash Ultimate.)

I had never really played the IZJS edition of the game before, so having been playing this so intensely, I'm surprised at all the quality of life features I would have missed in the original game. Tonight I'm going to spend some time doing more hunts so I can cap off my Esper gathering with Exodus before I head to Giruvegan. Last on the list before ol' Tasty Arrow will be the Trickster hunt.

(Good grief, I think Trickster is the most beautiful White Chocobo I've ever seen in the franchise, but he's a bitch to fight... at least he's not The Red Comet, though, from what I've heard, that thing's a NIGHTMARE to fight in XIV...)


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2020)

Lv44ES_Burner said:


> I played the original for the PS2 years ago when I was in my last year of high school. I remember it very, very fondly; it was one of the two games that solidified my bond with my best friend from high school, the other being Dragon Quest VIII.
> 
> (As an aside, I was so hyped when DQ8 was released on the Nintendo 3DS, and doubly hyped when "Eight" was announced to be one of Yuusha's costumes in Smash Ultimate.)
> 
> ...



the only thing I disliked about ff 12 is that the best equipment requires you not to open certain chests throughout the game.  that is just stupid.  dq viii (one of my favorite games).


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 17, 2020)

finally hit grandmaaster in ps4 overwatch comp before my ps plus ended


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2020)

beat my old record in new super mario bros wii.  99 lives by the end of 5-1 (straight to the finish of every world, without collecting star coins, 0 deaths):


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 17, 2020)

godreborn said:


> the only thing I disliked about ff 12 is that the best equipment requires you not to open certain chests throughout the game.  that is just stupid.  dq viii (one of my favorite games).



Ah, yes, the Zodiac Spear. The good thing is, that's no longer a problem in the IZJS and Zodiac Age editions. You can always get the Zodiac Spear from a chest in the Henne Mines, now, in the Special Charter Shaft right outside the room where you fight Zodiark, the thirteenth Esper, but the chest that spawns it only spawn 1% of the time. So, there's that.

I find it's just easier to head into the Barheim Passage, anyway, and grab the Whale Whisker and Dragon Whisker to begin with.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2020)

I might have to use a faq for these chests, but I haven't used an faq for any switch game thus far.  I find it cheating, but I don't want to be locked out of something.  I think I'm missing most of the best equipment in final fantasy vii on the switch.  I'm at the final dungeon, but I do not have the ultima weapon I'm pretty sure.  I don't know where it is, and I'm not going to look.  it gives me reason to go back to the game.


----------



## nasune (Dec 18, 2020)

Beat the Banjo Kazooie Jiggies of Time hack (all notes and jiggies) which was a lot of fun, and I did a quick playthrough of Donkey Kong '94 for the game boy. Now beating DK isn't all that special, it's fun but quite easy, but what made this special is that the cartridge I used originally died some 15 odd years ago. Turns out that pin 1 and 2 of the prgrom had fracured solder joints (presumably due to a bad fall or bump) so all that was needed was to solder them back in place and presto, it worked. Now all that's needed is to replace the battery, but I'm in no particular rush for that (I don't have the batteries here and with the lockdown that's going on I'm not about to rush out to get them either).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2020)

Ayrton Senna´s Super Monaco Grand Prix II - Sega Mega Drive

  

A complete Season Championship - Winner.


----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Dec 21, 2020)

All achievements!


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 23, 2020)

It took 2 weeks, a broken thumbstick, a bruised thumb, a crinked neck, over 20 cups of coffee, and the disappearance of my sanity... But I did it. I platinumed Crash Team Racing Nitro Fueled. Possibly my hardest and proudest platinum ever, with the possible exception of Dragonball Fighterz.

I'm not adept at racing games like this, but I'd be damned if I didn't put everything I had into it. I'm going to eventually upload some guides on YouTube that I made along the way.


----------



## rimoJO (Dec 30, 2020)

found a way to escape a 1x1x2 bedrock hole in minecraft


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2020)

FINALLY finished MMMF in Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker. It was the only (and final) bonus level I never finished on the Wii U original, which was really frustrating. When I eventually got around to playing the game again on Switch, I was determined I was going to beat it, and it took a while, but I did. There's even more bonus stuff on the Switch version, most of which I've already done in the meantime, but still got the final level of that to do, plus the time trials. For now I'm just really happy to have the MF'ing MMMF over with


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 7, 2021)

A few days ago I got my 100th platinum trophy in One Piece Pirate Warriors 4. 

A rather easy game, but I clearly needed my 100th plat to be called "The Fifth Emperor of the Sea."

Oh and also this is my 2,000th post on GBAtemp. Does that count as a gaming accomplishment?


----------



## depaul (Jan 12, 2021)

I have installed all my beloved games from my best era of gaming (ps1, ps2, ps3, psp) into my super slim PS3. The 1TB SSD inside is full with all my childhood and adolescence memories.

I am so proud of my ps3. Believe me or not I find PS2 smooth, foggy, mystical graphics (ico, dynasty warriors 3, ...) better than all new 4k things.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jan 12, 2021)

Beat Dragon Quest 8 3ds version.Its a great RPG game..i didnt play it on ps2,even i have a ps2 slim.Right now im playing digimon decode 3ds translation.I hope to finish the playgaming in this  RPG Digimon.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jan 22, 2021)

This took forever to practice for.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 22, 2021)

I stopped my dad from f**king my mom, in South Park: The Fractured But Whole.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 25, 2021)

I actually have 843 power moons in odyssey, one more than I thought, and I didn't use an faq for any of them.    I'm proud of myself.  I kinda thought about using an faq to find these missing ones, but I don't know.  there would be no reason to go back to the game if I did that:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm also quite far in guacamelee (( think at the final area), but I haven't played it in over a year.  I kept dying in one room:


----------



## godreborn (Jan 25, 2021)

I've still got it.  99 lives in new super mario bros u with 0 deaths at 4-1 getting all star coins in every level:


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 25, 2021)

this happened a little while ago, but I bred a shiny dusk rockruff in pokemon ultra moon. I had to get the shiny charm for it which may make this shiny null and void, but I'm happy about it.
It's name is Nagai Jikan which (according to google translate) means "long time" in japanese. Considering it took 6-8 months of on-off shiny hunting, watching Goof Troop and running around inside a barely-big-enough-for-Tauros pen, i would say it fits
my goals:
-*Breed a shiny female Fennekin w/ hidden ability*
-*Get all achievements in any version of Minecraft (Preferably PS3 or Switch)*


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2021)

I like this one.  99 lives as quick as possible in dkc returns.  all kong letters and stages beaten up to this point and 0 deaths.  world 4 was a doozy:


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2021)

I Finally got the shirt in Splatoon that I've been trying to get with NinjaSquid ability on it forever...  The Annaki Blue Cuff sweater!

((This first pic is a shitpost. <3 But seriously, make Femboi Hooters a thing))


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 27, 2021)

destroying a spitfire tone and smart pistol user in titanfall 2 with a kraber

he called me bad


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 28, 2021)

Finally got platinum in Infamous First Light. I know it was a pretty short and easy game to get the platinum but I just couldn't/didn't want to play it. I just don't like the main character idky.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 28, 2021)

I whipped Tiger Woods Ass...


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 14, 2021)

I just completed the Ace Attorney Trilogy for PS4. I purposely made it so that it was the first game that I played after becoming a lawyer and that the platinum would be my 4,500th trophy. All went according to plan!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2021)

The Minotaurus Quest in Assassin's Creed Odyssey.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)

Finished my Perfect Dark XBLA playthrough on hardest difficulty setting.
Also did a playthrough on the leaked GoldenEye XBLA remaster.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2021)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey


  

Finally,got all of them.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 15, 2021)

Took out allot of frustration. Which is part of why I got my gaming device.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 23, 2021)

new record.  4-5 with 99 lives in new super mario bros. wii.  this is going straight to the finish, not completing all levels, just what's needed, and without dying:


----------



## godreborn (Mar 1, 2021)

it's not too often I get to 99 lives in tropical freeze without dying, but here I am at 3-5, going through the game normally:


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 1, 2021)

wiping the absolute fucking FLOOR against a camper in titanfall 2


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 2, 2021)

Not a fkng thing in MGSPW. Does that count?


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 6, 2021)

It was a wild ride, but I finally platinumed Stardew Valley. It took nearly 3 weeks of playing pretty constantly. My addiction to it hasn't worn off so I bought it on PC too and I'm going to play it co-op with my homies @relauby and @RyRyIV. Seriously, I don't know why I slept on this game for so long but that's a huge accomplishment to me.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 6, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> It was a wild ride, but I finally platinumed Stardew Valley. It took nearly 3 weeks of playing pretty constantly. My addiction to it hasn't worn off so I bought it on PC too and I'm going to play it co-op with my homies @relauby and @RyRyIV. Seriously, I don't know why I slept on this game for so long but that's a huge accomplishment to me.


Now time to start Story of Seasons, lol


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 6, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> It was a wild ride, but I finally platinumed Stardew Valley. It took nearly 3 weeks of playing pretty constantly. My addiction to it hasn't worn off so I bought it on PC too and I'm going to play it co-op with my homies @relauby and @RyRyIV. Seriously, I don't know why I slept on this game for so long but that's a huge accomplishment to me.


Way to go, but why is this the way I found out you platinumed a game I’ve been telling you to play for three years?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 10, 2021)

Just finished BS The Legend Of Zelda Map 1


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Mar 10, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> It was a wild ride, but I finally platinumed Stardew Valley. It took nearly 3 weeks of playing pretty constantly. My addiction to it hasn't worn off so I bought it on PC too and I'm going to play it co-op with my homies @relauby and @RyRyIV. Seriously, I don't know why I slept on this game for so long but that's a huge accomplishment to me.


Lol I talked my supervisor into buying stardew valley, he called me into his office to complain to me because he hasn't  been able stop playing it. Now I can get out of work for an hour or so just by bringing it up to him. Also got my coworker hooked on it. In 1 week she's 40 hours in.

It's such a good game.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 18, 2021)

Completed a gnome run for once


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 19, 2021)

Saved Pauline (once)


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Mar 24, 2021)

Last night I caught the Crystal Dragon Jesus of the region in which I played my first Pokemon game

And I think it's honestly kind of FUCKING BROKEN that the Max Lair is something you can just access right off of the bat when you have the Crown Tundra DLC

I don't fucking enjoy these games anymore with shit like this, please help


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 1, 2021)

Now Mario is dead forever, I got 100 stars in Super Luigi Galaxy.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I whipped Tiger Woods Ass...View attachment 243865




 Is that tRuMp trying to play Golf again? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Put games on my obsolete iPad 4


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 12, 2021)

Finally got the RE2 platinum.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2021)

Got all achievements on Cuphead


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 21, 2021)

Got to the basic ending of Fez. Pleasant ending sequence. Got a few more cubes & anticubes after that too, need to figure out some more stuff tho (no spoilers!)


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Got to the basic ending of Fez. Pleasant ending sequence. Got a few more cubes & anticubes after that too, need to figure out some more stuff tho (no spoilers!)



I bought that game on the switch a few days ago after seeing it featured on the eshop with a small discount.  I bought all the dlc for all of my games, but trails of cold steel 3 and 4.  with the gold coins I had, I managed to get FEZ for like $2.  it took a few days for it to wind up on the internet, so I downloaded that version as well.  all 3 of my switches are legit though, but one is hackable without a modchip.  I keep that one on my headboard.  anyway, I download all the games I buy, since I'm digital only.  I have 146 games iirc, and I still have 149GBs left on my micro sd cards (have a 1TB in each of the 3 switches).  I also have them tied to download my saves from cloud if it detects a newer one.


----------



## tidus79 (Apr 27, 2021)

Just finished Persona 5 Strikers


----------



## rimoJO (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Chary (May 13, 2021)

I beat MGS1!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 13, 2021)

started a file in Pokémon Emerald


----------



## godreborn (May 22, 2021)

this may be the fastest I've ever gotten to 99 lives in dkc returns (no deaths and all kong letters collected up to this point); just beat 3-4:


----------



## zxr750j (May 22, 2021)

Level 4162 in candy crush


----------



## mightymuffy (May 22, 2021)

82 scoops in the ice cream game on Wii Play Motion - who da man!! 
(but seriously, I look after my 3yo nephew every saturday to give his nanny & grandad a rest, and he loves playing/watching shite! Although he's a big fan of Super Mario Bros 3 so he might grow up into a normal human being...)


----------



## godreborn (May 22, 2021)

best run of tropical freeze today as well.  99 lives in 2-K (just beat it) with 0 deaths and all kong letters collected up to this point:


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 26, 2021)

I beat The Evil Within 2 last night on ps4. Going to it again on the hardest difficulty some time this week.


----------



## Leyoh (May 26, 2021)

Honestly my biggest achievement is something very small, but I actually completed the Green Leaf regional pokédex (except for Mew) totally legitimately, using two GBA and a Fire Red version. No hack no cheat no shortcuts. I was really proud lol


----------



## Artorios (May 27, 2021)

Beat Dark Souls Remastered again


----------



## Chary (Jun 1, 2021)

Less than a month later, and I've also beaten MGS2!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 1, 2021)

Got to level 6 on FTB 3


----------



## EliteGamerCadeM (Jun 2, 2021)

I got a PS2 fat


----------



## RiderGaroX (Jun 7, 2021)

Successfully emulated the majority of CPS and Neo·Geo arcade fighting games uploaded to my Hakchi-modded SNES Classic Edition. Just a few changes and tweaks will be needed.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2021)

got to 100k a few days ago


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2021)

Slowly making my way through MGS, still. 3 completed!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2021)

I finally finished watching The Nintendo DS Project - all 9+ Hours of it.
There are 3560 NDS Titles shown and from those I managed to select 325 to my Library.

Watching it also made me realise how limited my options are from the lack of understanding Japanese, so I guess that will be on the Back Burner.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 12, 2021)

Chary said:


> Slowly making my way through MGS, still. 3 completed!


Reminds me of my personal record after playing the ever-living shit out of the game, it was around 3 hours.

EDIT: Took a while, but I found a picture of that playthrough.


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2021)

MGS4!!!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> MGS4!!!


that was quick lol


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> that was quick lol


Yeah lol, I thought I'd pace it out a few hours each day, instead it was like 3 insane bingeplay sessions with my friend where we were both like, lol what a fun 2 hours that was, and then we'd look at the clock and 7 hours passed somehow. I suppose it's a testament to how good these are.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2021)

So I didn't think I ever finished Super Metroid (have posted about progress previously in this thread, but no posts about finishing it), and the Metroid Dread news inspired me to make sure I got that done, and I dug out my old save from my N3DS. It turns out the save was actually right outside Mother Brain's lair, so either I got stuck on the boss fight or I did actually finish it and didn't post anywhere about it and forgot. I'm guessing the former, but can't be sure.

Just finished it anyway. 100% on items, nice. Hopefully I should have plenty of time to beat Fusion (never played it so far) before Dread releases.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> MGS4!!!




And here I am stuck with MGSPW for about 10 yrs now.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2021)

Finally beat the high score on Wario Sheriff, mini-game in the first WarioWare. Just need high scores in the Pyoro games and I think I'll have done just about everything.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 23, 2021)

I was only trying to put the guys I killed in one area, when I threw the 1 guy on the other,    
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory


----------



## Steevenn (Jun 24, 2021)

I've passed Ny'alotha raid in WoW Classic!!!


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 9, 2021)

I don't know about "accomplish" but I finally let go of my old and flawed 27" Trinitron and switched over to a 55" Sony X810c for my game space. We just got a new 65" X900h so I "inherited" the 55".

I will miss gaming on a CRT TV, but I wont miss the screen geometry imperfections, the low res display, and the massive weight and bulk of the thing. I got the Framemeister hooked up last night and my modded Super Famicom Jr and Saturn both looked amazing.


----------



## Stompoutloud (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm attempting to speed run the game renegade on the nes. I think I'm blazing along with my 7 minutes 25 seconds unofficial time. Then I saw the world record and its in the 4 minute region!


----------



## vlvt (Jul 16, 2021)

beat risk of rain 2 on monsoon difficulty


----------



## nasune (Jul 23, 2021)

Quickly beat Twilight Princess (GC version) for the first time in 15 years. I'd forgotten pretty much everything about the game, so it was a lot of fun. After that it was time to try Skyward Sword HD (again, the last time I played the original was when it came out ten years ago) and I have to say, I had way more fun with the game then I remembered having the first time. 
Maybe it's because some time has gone by and I'm on a Zelda kick right now, or maybe it's because the next console Zelda would be BotW (which I really dislike), but all in all ,while it's still not my favourite Zelda, it's still surprisingly fun to me.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 23, 2021)

I think I'm at the end of Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. Hopefully all levels with 100%. Update to follow.


----------



## Stompoutloud (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm discovering a whole new experience with my 10 year old son in soul caliber 2 for the game cube. Going back to the adventure mode to try and open up the extra characters.


----------



## XDel (Jul 24, 2021)

I got Nex Credo working with DOOM 4 Vanilla on my EverCade.


----------



## Chary (Jul 31, 2021)

Woohoo!! Platinum!

Conferred the title of VIC BOSS!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> Woohoo!! Platinum!
> 
> Conferred the title of VIC BOSS!




Waaaaaaah


----------



## Tumors (Aug 5, 2021)

Saving Springfield from the aliens


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2021)

It was Metroid's 35th anniversary today (well before midnight it was - ignoring time zones), so I decided to play a bit of the original. I've finished Zero Mission before, but haven't really spent any time on the original game apart from the challenges in NES Remix.
I was going to play the Classic NES release for GBA, but the copy protection kicked in and I couldn't be bothered to fight with it, because I remembered that Zero Mission also has it built in, so played a bit of that on my Game Boy Micro. I know the game's been scaled a bit to fit GBA resolution but it looked good. I got the long beam, morph ball, bombs, about 3 missile expansions and made it past the first lift. Died several times but eh.
I still prefer the more modern Metroid games, but this seems more playable than I expected, could see myself putting more time into it in future.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 8, 2021)

one of my best runs of dkc returns: all kong letters, all stages, 0 end barrel, multiple lives, 0 deaths, took me 'til 6-6:


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 19, 2021)

Finished first playthrough of Scarlet Nexus. I really enjoyed it and look forward to what they do with this IP going forward.


----------



## Despiteful (Aug 19, 2021)

I found some interesting things that i can do with the XSX that would definitely make their security look shitty.... X)


----------



## Stompoutloud (Aug 19, 2021)

Finally starting to play newer Super Mario brothers home brew. Wow I've missed this game play ever since beating the original Wii version and the Luigi version on the Wii u. On world 5 and enjoying every bit of it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2021)

Just finished Final Fantasy III Pixel Remix. Finished all 3 Pixel Remix games in under a week. Square-Enix have done a wonderful job with all three of them just a shame that the extra dungeons from the GBA versions of 1 and 2 were not in them.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2021)

Beat the spider in Metroid Fusion. What a ho.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 22, 2021)

this was yesterday, but I've still got it: after months of not playing this game, I can still kick its ass.  99 lives, 0 deaths at 5-5:


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 28, 2021)

Yesterday I finished the Goodboy Galaxy demo, I may have been the first person to 100% it without help.

I also beat the security robot for a second time in Metroid Fusion.


----------



## g00s3y (Aug 28, 2021)

Beat the Mass Effect Trilogy, again. Legendary Edition this time.

After not playing the game for so long. A single hardcore playthrough, damn that trilogy is amazing.

Never tried Andromeda, so guess that's next!


----------



## Stompoutloud (Aug 28, 2021)

Beat double dragon arcade in one credit. Still got it! Elbow punch is top tier!


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 8, 2021)

My copy of Chivalry 2 arrived. Despite some annoying technical issues and some players having no honour whatsoever, I'm enjoying it so far. It's very me. Plus this way I can twat people in the face with a mace and they don't press charges or force me to steam-clean blood out of the carpets. I even got a bit of a killstreak going. 6 kills in 30 seconds. Not bad for my first day, I reckon.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 13, 2021)

not that big a deal, but I died in 2-K in tropical freeze after being distracted by my clock, but I beat it in one life with just dk:


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 16, 2021)

Does Dying 3 times on Socom FTB 3 [redo] count as an achievement?


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 22, 2021)

Completed my last LoZ: BotW side quest


 

(Here's shrine quests too, but I did those a long time ago)


 

Then I finally defeated Ganon


 

Bonus: while doing one of the last quests, I noticed that the developers threw in a reference to the video game Among Us. Pretty cheeky if I do say so myself.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2021)

Got Star rank in the Flower Cup at 50cc in Mario Kart Super Circuit. Did the Mushroom Cup yesterday - two down, lots to go


----------



## RookieKid (Sep 28, 2021)

Cleaning and went for a walk.


----------



## Plazorn (Sep 28, 2021)

I beat Final Fantasy VII Remake.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 6, 2021)

(Last night) I beat the first boss in Metroid Dread.
Enjoying it so far, solid Metroid game.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> (Last night) I beat the first boss in Metroid Dread.
> Enjoying it so far, solid Metroid game.


Got teh heckin' Morph Ball, now it feels like Metroid!


----------



## Zach9o9 (Oct 9, 2021)

Figured out how to hex edit Samurai Warriors 4-II Weapons.

Now to actually figure out more stuff, and begin sharing my studies....


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 13, 2021)

100% items in Ghavoran. Getting there!


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 15, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> 100% items in Ghavoran. Getting there!


100% items in Burenia! Figuring out some tricks that will hopefully help with some of the other remaining items 
E: 100% in Artaria
E: 100% in Cataris
E: 100% in Elun
E: 100% in Ferenia


----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2021)

best ever in tropical freeze (99 lives, 0 deaths, all kong letters, all stages up to this point, at only 2-4).  I did the same in returns, but it wasn't my best record, this is:


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> 100% items in Ghavoran. Getting there!





hippy dave said:


> 100% items in Burenia! Figuring out some tricks that will hopefully help with some of the other remaining items
> E: 100% in Artaria
> E: 100% in Cataris
> E: 100% in Elun
> E: 100% in Ferenia


100% in Dairon! The last item I had to get there was a total shitknuckle tbh, glad to be done with it.

Few more items and some kind of dramatic ending to go, should be a giggle - but not tonight


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> 100% in Dairon! The last item I had to get there was a total shitknuckle tbh, glad to be done with it.
> 
> Few more items and some kind of dramatic ending to go, should be a giggle - but not tonight


Well I got the final items, made my way to the final boss fight, haven't cleared that yet tho. Making good progress figuring it out.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Well I got the final items, made my way to the final boss fight, haven't cleared that yet tho. Making good progress figuring it out.


I fear the final boss in dread.  the first boss took me multiple tries, since I didn't know you didn't have to beat it in a time limit.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I fear the final boss in dread.  the first boss took me multiple tries, since I didn't know you didn't have to beat it in a time limit.


Would you say you... _dread_ it? 

... And honestly within the first couple of seconds of the final boss fight I was like "oh well fuck "


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2021)

I never like boss fights, because there's too much "what are supposed to do" going on.  I kinda hated the boss blitz in odyssey.  I beat it though.  I think they force you to use the hammer bros power against the walking mech with the broods in it instead of the original fight which used the spear bird power.  that was a major pita.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 16, 2021)

Yakuza 0 story done. Still need to do all the side quest and what not but that can take my time on that part.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 19, 2021)

Finally resolved Samus's...



Spoiler: Metroid Dread story ending spoiler srsly



...daddy issues


----------



## Q_crackpot (Oct 19, 2021)

Completed classic mode in Smash Ultimate with Sora


----------



## Triplex136 (Oct 21, 2021)

Beat Nioh 2 DLC First Samurai. It was interesting, still mixed about the mission system in the series.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 30, 2021)

Just played through Red Alert 3 again.

I had forgotten what an insane cast of actors this game had. Tim Curry was a treat as always.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 3, 2021)

I got the platinum in Last of Us 2 last week and platinum in Friday the 13th Killer Puzzle just now. The 30 kill streak in murder marathon was a huge pain to do. It took me 150 tries and over 1700 kill the get 37 kill in a row.

Edit(11/07/21): just got the platinum in Maneater on PS5. Also I didn't realize that ps4 and ps5 versions of games have separate trophies, at least the games I have.


----------



## Rohanius (Nov 12, 2021)

g00s3y said:


> Beat the Mass Effect Trilogy, again. Legendary Edition this time.  After not playing the game for so long. A single hardcore playthrough, damn that trilogy is amazing.


I can replay Mass Effect 1-3 over and over and always have an incredible time. Looking forward to my 3rd replay of ME1-3. 1st time was vanilla, 2nd time was modded, and 3rd time will be Legendary Edition.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 14, 2021)

I got the platinum on subnautica ps5 and got 100% in the dlc for Maneater. It's called truth quest.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 18, 2021)

100%ed Metroid Dread


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Nov 18, 2021)

100% dying light with all dlcs on the switch. Joy a bad port considering how weak the switch is


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2021)

just got the hookshot, and I'm supposed to go to the forest temple in the nso oot.  I'm using the n64 controller.  the analog stick is kind of in an awkward position, but I'm slowly getting used to it.  I beat this game once before on the 3ds, but I've forgotten almost everything.  not using a guide, so I got stuck in the first dungeon for a while.  lol


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 20, 2021)

godreborn said:


> just got the hookshot, and I'm supposed to go to the forest temple in the nso oot.  I'm using the n64 controller.  the analog stick is kind of in an awkward position, but I'm slowly getting used to it.  I beat this game once before on the 3ds, but I've forgotten almost everything.  not using a guide, so I got stuck in the first dungeon for a while.  lol


Quick question, how are you holding the controller?


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Nov 20, 2021)

godreborn said:


> just got the hookshot, and I'm supposed to go to the forest temple in the nso oot.  I'm using the n64 controller.  the analog stick is kind of in an awkward position, but I'm slowly getting used to it.  I beat this game once before on the 3ds, but I've forgotten almost everything.  not using a guide, so I got stuck in the first dungeon for a while.  lol



Hold like this if your not already


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 20, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Hold like this if your not already


That's why I was asking.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2021)

no, I've been holding it like a regular controller, so shifting the analog stick felt like a stretch somewhat.


----------



## spoggi (Nov 20, 2021)

Made it to paragon 977 in Diablo 3 eternal collection on my Switch
Will pop a bottle when i reach 1k


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 21, 2021)

godreborn said:


> no, I've been holding it like a regular controller, so shifting the analog stick felt like a stretch somewhat.


It's way more comfortable if you use the middle grip for analogue controls.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> It's way more comfortable if you use the middle grip for analogue controls.


I'm about to play the game again, about to go to the forest temple.  I'll let you know how it goes by holding it that way.  thanks everyone.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 21, 2021)

I shot my online partner dead yesterday  Idiot kept getting in the way of MY shot, so I obliged him. This is why I hate online games with partners.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2021)

alright, it took a bit of getting used to after holding the controller incorrectly, but I think I'm getting the hang of it.  I'm a ways into the forest temple, got stuck at one point, and those two skeleton enemies were a pain.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 22, 2021)

Got my sub-4 hours completion on Normal mode in Metroid Dread. Straight run, no sequence breaks or glitches. Just got to do Hard mode now, wanna try the early-bombs boss trick just for giggles.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 22, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 286363
> Got my sub-4 hours completion on Normal mode in Metroid Dread. Straight run, no sequence breaks or glitches. Just got to do Hard mode now, wanna try the early-bombs boss trick just for giggles.


I'm lost in that game, but it's my first run.  Playing oot now as I think you know, stuck in the forest temple ATM with just the map


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 22, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I'm lost in that game, but it's my first run.  Playing oot now as I think you know, stuck in the forest temple ATM with just the map


First run is great for exploring, I did a lot of backtracking every time i got an upgrade, I did 100% items, and I coloured the whole map in as visited just for fun, my clear time was over 25 hours  You shouldn't get too lost, it keeps nudging you in the right direction for the main progression, just keep at it and shoot the walls if you get too stuck 

I still haven't played OOT properly (past the first area), gotta do that one day.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 22, 2021)

just beat the forest temple in oot.  the boss was a pain.

@hippy dave , I fear for the bosses of dread.  the first one would never die.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 22, 2021)

godreborn said:


> just beat the forest temple in oot.  the boss was a pain.
> 
> @hippy dave , I fear for the bosses of dread.  the first one would never die.


You've just got to figure out what kills them (and how to avoid getting hit too much). First one, aim for the face, and for the glowing tail spot (apparently you can still aim for the face when it's invisible too) - and watch out for the characteristic flash and sound effect that tell you when you can counter an attack - very important on a lot of bosses.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks, but I've already beaten the first boss.


----------



## CamilleGriffin (Nov 25, 2021)

Everyone can download good games for free at: apk


----------



## spoggi (Nov 25, 2021)

Paragon level 1000
POP glug glug glug glug


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 25, 2021)

Finally installed "Desert Storm" from GoG. YaY. Now the problem is, the controller is not mapped the way I want it. Damn


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 26, 2021)

Just caught Palkia with a quick ball in shining pearl


----------



## godreborn (Nov 26, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Finally installed "Desert Storm" from GoG. YaY. Now the problem is, the controller is not mapped the way I want it. Damn


Google if there's a file that modifies the controls.  I had the same problem with ys origins, so I modified its controller file.  It took some trial and error, but now it's perfect.  I even backed up the file 4 times for current and future pc's.


----------



## Athan17 (Nov 26, 2021)

i became an MVP.

of the losing team.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Nov 26, 2021)

In A Hat in Time, made it to the final chapter (minus DLC chapters) and unlock the seal the deal dlc


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 26, 2021)

I had to today! Kicked up the ole' N64 and threw in South Park just to kill the turkeys!


----------



## boot3 (Dec 4, 2021)

I've finally gotten first place on every cup in every engine class in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe a few days ago.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 4, 2021)

boot3 said:


> I've finally gotten first place on every cup in every engine class in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe a few days ago.


major issues for me on 150 and 200 cc.  I can do the rest, I think.  that's on the wii u though.  I have the switch version, but I haven't even played it.


----------



## boot3 (Dec 4, 2021)

godreborn said:


> major issues for me on 150 and 200 cc.  I can do the rest, I think.  that's on the wii u though.  I have the switch version, but I haven't even played it.


I mean it certainly was challenging for me as well, especially by 200cc. But a big reason as to why I enjoyed it was because I loved the high speed thrills you get in later engine classes, there's just a ton of things going on all at once and it ends up feeling so satisfying to win a race at the end of it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 4, 2021)

I got to the elite 4 in pokemon shining pearl. I need to level up some more though.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 23, 2021)

just hooked up my retron 3 hd to show you this.  I didn't accomplish this today.  it was when I was a kid, and one of my most proudest gaming accomplishments.  I got the super suit in Mario rpg.  I actually got it twice, on two separate saves.  it requires you to get 100 consecutive jumps on enemies' heads.  it was quite a task not to mess up, but I did it.  the player's guide calls it Super Jacket iirc, which is what it's called in the Japanese version.  I guess no one at Nintendo could get it to know the English name.  lol:


----------



## spoggi (Dec 23, 2021)

Got to lvl 27 in Torchlight 3 on my switch


----------



## godreborn (Dec 26, 2021)

Finally figured out where to go in the water temple, beat shadow link, who was hard as fuck, and got the long shot.  I finished my little projects for tomorrow, so if I can get some sleep tonight (not even tired), I can tackle the rest of the water temple tomorrow morning.  I also got the second hammer in Paper Mario.    loving the expansion pack for nso!


----------



## Neo_TicKart (Dec 27, 2021)

Today I got 3 stars on every cup in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe on my non-clan account. I had gotten 3 stars on my clan account a while back but every time I would try to 3 star my other account, something would come up. I decided to fix that.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Dec 27, 2021)

I've 100% A Hat in Time and 2/3 way of Death Wish


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm right outside the boss door in the water temple.  I'll try to tackle the boss tomorrow morning.  that temple was a nightmare, but no where near as difficult to figure out where to go as some people suggest.  it's mostly the constant putting on and taking off of the iron boots, and shadow link that made it a pita.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 27, 2021)

i got doom remake 4 mostly working wth gzdoom 4.7.1 (not using the dr4/experimental executable.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 28, 2021)

I platinumed Subnautica below zero last night.

I found it easier than the original Subnautica.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 28, 2021)

Water temple boss defeated.


----------



## Caleck (Jan 1, 2022)

Finally got done with those damn fishing sidequests in Nier Replicant


----------



## godreborn (Jan 9, 2022)

I finally beat the shadow temple in oot.  just one more temple to go until my showdown with Ganon.  I hated the shadow temple a lot.  it was a total nightmare.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2022)

not really gaming, but I applied a screen protected to my oled switch.  it only took 1 to get pretty close to perfect.  there's a few imperfections, but not many:


----------



## akumar22 (Jan 14, 2022)

Finished Cyberpunk 2077. Legendary outfits, guns too.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 16, 2022)

got the mirror shield, beat the spirit temple, and got the light arrows.  I'm at Ganon's castle now.  I really liked the spirit temple minus the boss.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2022)

Caught this big femboy on stream and named him Nyaa~


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2022)

Finished Final Fantasy 1 Dawn Of Souls version including all 4 bonus dungeons and with 100% bestiary. Now that just leaves the MSX2 version to be finished and I will have finished every version of FF1.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Feb 12, 2022)

Beaten Bryce (Adult Arc) in Tales of Graces f in Chaos Mode, still sucks but fun


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Finished Final Fantasy 1 Dawn Of Souls version including all 4 bonus dungeons and with 100% bestiary. Now that just leaves the MSX2 version to be finished and I will have finished every version of FF1.


This reminds me that I am literally hoarding FF1 games for the same goal and still haven’t started it, lol


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 12, 2022)

Went on a game binge, and played Socom Fireteam Bravo all day yesterday. Got a 90% rating after doing 3/4 of the whole game. On a sad note, it also says I killed 3 civilians . I didn't see any. I rescued some, but I don't see where I killed them. I didn't do that in real life combat as a US Marine.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 19, 2022)

Beat the first temple in skyward sword.  Damn can that game be frustrating.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 20, 2022)

I played some Horizon Forbidden West portably..


----------



## godreborn (Feb 22, 2022)

I beat the first boss in tales of arise, in at 7 hours or so.  he got his ass kicked too!


----------



## JustCamille (Feb 23, 2022)

Completed the pokedex and fought God in Pokemon Legends Arceus


----------



## elm (Feb 23, 2022)

I played through Life is Strange - True Colors today

Very Interesting game, now I need to go back and do everything opposite and see what results I get


----------



## nasune (Feb 24, 2022)

100%ed  the Celeste.smc romhack. For the most part, I loved the game, but the last level (Farewell) is way too long for players who (like me) are new to Kaizo games. It's the main reason why I switched from console to emulator for that level, that way I could make a save state at a checkpoint if I wanted to take a break (the game took me about 50 hours (amusingly the same time I spent on AC Valhalla, although this is by far the better game), half of which were spent in the last level).


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 25, 2022)

I deleted all my game saves, cheats, profiles and Everything else, on ALL my gaming consoles  , And will Start Anew. 


Wish me luck, as I go at them in Highest setting game will allow me.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 3, 2022)

Just beat the first dungeon on original Legend of Zelda, on my new Zelda Game & Watch.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 3, 2022)

beat the second lord in tales of arise.  boy, was he hard as fuck.  I used up all life bottles in the process.  I may need to spend some time to gain levels now.  I also got a trophy for getting over 100 hits on an enemy.  I'm especially proud of that.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Just beat the first dungeon on original Legend of Zelda, on my new Zelda Game & Watch.


you'll be buying 3 of my 4 zelda game and watches, even though you have one.  I'll see to that.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Mar 3, 2022)

2 achievements away from 100% dying light 2.... 50 hours into the game and got nothing else to do apart from collecting audio logs and graffiti stamps. 500 hour game my ass


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 3, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you'll be buying 3 of my 4 zelda game and watches, even though you have one.  I'll see to that.


I offered you the opportunity to give me one for free when you got them  It turns out I can only play one at once, so I'm probably all set!


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 5, 2022)

I finally beat every boss in inkwell island 1 in Cuphead, including the flower boss.

Took a lot of tries but i'm proud of my accompishment and has inspired me to go further into the game.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 6, 2022)

Beat 3d world on the switch just now. @peteruk !  I missed multiple green stars and stamps and haven't played the bonus stuff yet, just tried to get to the flagpole mostly.


----------



## mymuify (Mar 6, 2022)

Took over near 90% of territory in GTA:SA


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 6, 2022)

Finished Horizon Forbidden West


----------



## peteruk (Mar 6, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Beat 3d world on the switch just now. @peteruk !  I missed multiple green stars and stamps and haven't played the bonus stuff yet, just tried to get to the flagpole mostly.


Yessss - Get the F in my G


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

Repeatedly failed to beat a particular Zelda dungeon. Fuck, and I can't stress this enough, darknuts.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

peteruk said:


> Yessss - Get the F in my G


I've been getting what I missed, haven't done the special world yet.  I'm up to world bowser having gotten everything.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

I need to get back to 3D World, hopefully I can be bothered to retrieve my Wii U save and convert it for Switch. But I also need to play Galaxy 2, and Sunshine.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I need to get back to 3D World, hopefully I can be bothered to retrieve my Wii U save and convert it for Switch. But I also need to play Galaxy 2, and Sunshine.


Got stuck in sunshine.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Mar 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Repeatedly failed to beat a particular Zelda dungeon. Fuck, and I can't stress this enough, darknuts.


What dungeon is it in what zelda game?


----------



## nasune (Mar 7, 2022)

Just beat Elden Ring (well, mostly, I still have a few optional bosses I can go and fight) and I'm conflicted. On one hand, the AI on the final boss broke somehow, and it just stood there letting me wail on it which is kind of cheap, but on the other hand, that boss is a shitty boss to begin with (I won't detail why I think so to prevent spoiling things). 
It's still a great game, although not my favourite in the 'souls' series (I'd take 3 and BB over this one) mainly because of the map (not a huge fan of this open world trend we have going on this day, and the map was both too big, and crammed too full (with refights and similar enemy types), causing it to feel almost bloated).


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

zeroultima6 said:


> What dungeon is it in what zelda game?


Level 5 in the first Zelda game. I know what to do, but it's a butt pain when there are loads of darknuts in an awkwardly shaped room (diamond shape of walls in the middle), and on the few times I've cleared that room, I got taken out by the _other_ roomful of the fuckers on the other side of the secret passage.

Just gotta keep trying really.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Level 5 in the first Zelda game. I know what to do, but it's a butt pain when there are loads of darknuts in an awkwardly shaped room (diamond shape of walls in the middle), and on the few times I've cleared that room, I got taken out by the _other_ roomful of the fuckers on the other side of the secret passage.
> 
> Just gotta keep trying really.


Oh yeah, you got that zelda game and watch. Just got my 5th party member in tales of arise on the ps5.  It says 20% completion on I think the story with one of those cards, which I think is new with ps5, and I have 21 hours, so I think it might take me a while.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Mar 7, 2022)

Beaten the final boss of Tales of Graces f on Chaos Mode (Main/Adult Arc), still my 2nd least favorite boss to fight


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 7, 2022)

Next stage of my challenge to finish every version of every Final Fantasy game done. Just finished Final Fantasy III Pixel Remaster on PC.

That just leaves me to finish Final Fantasy IV DS and IV/V/VI Pixel remasters and the challenge will be complete.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Next stage of my challenge to finish every version of every Final Fantasy game done. Just finished Final Fantasy III Pixel Remaster on PC.
> 
> That just leaves me to finish Final Fantasy IV DS and IV/V/VI Pixel remasters and the challenge will be complete.


I don't own the pixel remasters, but I'll probably buy them eventually.  I just wish they were on a console like the ps4/5 at some point.  I like final fantasy up to xii, then it kinda went downhill.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

Finally beat that Level 5 dungeon I was stuck on (Zelda 1) - practising against the sodding Darknuts helped, but I also realised I could just grind a bunch of rupees and buy the ring of protection to reduce damage. Now Link is dressed in blue, and I can't stop thinking it looks like he's in pyjamas.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

I don't even have link dressed in blue in ocarina of time on the switch.  he's dressed in red (no idea what the blue tunic even does in the game).


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't even have link dressed in blue in ocarina of time on the switch.  he's dressed in red (no idea what the blue tunic even does in the game).


The Blue tunic helps you breath underwater very helpful for the water temple.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 8, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> The Blue tunic helps you breath underwater very helpful for the water temple.


Understatement of the century


----------



## vize13 (Mar 13, 2022)

finishing FF7 Remake for the second time


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 13, 2022)

I beat the Level 8 dungeon in Zelda 1. Haven't beaten Level 7 yet tho


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 15, 2022)

Got the silver arrows 
Got a few more rooms to find in this dungeon, and of course the big bad guy.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 16, 2022)

couldn't sleep last night, so I fought the fourth lord in tales of arise.  I beat her, and now I'm in a jungle getting my ass kicked by regular enemies.  I think I need to level up, because I can only do about three battles before I have no more cp.  enemies are taking out like 900 from one hit, and I only have the mid 2,000s in health for each character.

also, @peteruk will like this, but I tend to go downstairs in the evenings and play on the switch while waiting for dinner.  I have all green stars/stamps/top of the flagpole in 3d world up to world Mushroom.  I did world Star last night, and I have the mystery house beaten in world Mushroom.  I haven't go through any other stages there yet, but I'm getting up there.  I think I have like 285 stars atm.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2022)

I made a little tweek on my copy of retroarch, Finally got at the very least, Killzone Liberation to have less glitching on the game. Still don't understand why All my other game work perfectly fine without tweeking it. Weird.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I made a little tweek on my copy of retroarch, Finally got at the very least, Killzone Liberation to have less glitching on the game. Still don't understand why All my other game work perfectly fine without tweeking it. Weird.


what system?


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2022)

PC @godreborn . actually my laptop.


----------



## Psiolowavio (Mar 16, 2022)

Get 16 badges on pokemon soulsilver


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2022)

Getting 

- Moorhuhn
- Moorhuhn 2
- Moorhuhn Winter Edition 
- Moorhuhn 3 

working under Windows 11 using dege VooDoo v2 Tool.


----------



## peteruk (Mar 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> couldn't sleep last night, so I fought the fourth lord in tales of arise.  I beat her, and now I'm in a jungle getting my ass kicked by regular enemies.  I think I need to level up, because I can only do about three battles before I have no more cp.  enemies are taking out like 900 from one hit, and I only have the mid 2,000s in health for each character.
> 
> also, @peteruk will like this, but I tend to go downstairs in the evenings and play on the switch while waiting for dinner.  I have all green stars/stamps/top of the flagpole in 3d world up to world Mushroom.  I did world Star last night, and I have the mystery house beaten in world Mushroom.  I haven't go through any other stages there yet, but I'm getting up there.  I think I have like 285 stars atm.



YERRRRSSSS!!!! Go on mate, keep smashing it


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 17, 2022)

Did the thing!
This was a fun game, might not have quite all the depth of later Zelda games, but honestly it was pretty deep for a 1986 game (I was there, maaaan). If you're gonna play it, it's worth reading the original manual - info and story that these days would be integrated in the game, back then had to be included on paper.

Not gonna start the second quest right away, might come back to it some other time, got Zelda 2 and some other stuff to get on with first. Anyway, this Game & Watch was a nice way to play it, yes still an unnecessary novelty when I already have so many devices that could run it, but it feels at home, was a comfy way to play it, and I like green stuff...


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 17, 2022)

I've recently beaten both versions of Megaman Battle Network 3 recently, after beating the second one some time ago, as well as Operation StarForce, the enhancement of the first BN game. Gonna try to tackle 4-6 next maybe.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2022)

it's been a while since I've shown my progress in kicking dkc returns ass, but I just made it to world 7, all kong letters, all stages beaten, without dying.  I actually beat world 5K, world 5 boss, and 6K without getting hit.    I also got to the final lord's castle in arise:


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 19, 2022)

Being Vulcan Raven's tank in mgs1, the other day I beat revolver ocelot although he did say that I was a disappointment compared to big boss smh.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Getting
> 
> - Moorhuhn
> - Moorhuhn 2
> ...


If anyone is wondering what the hell these games are well they were realesed in the rest of the world under the name Crazy Chicken.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> If anyone is wondering what the hell these games are well they were realesed in the rest of the world under the name Crazy Chicken.


reminds me of when I was living in Japan, where's waldo in Japan is called where's wally.  afaik, it's only called where's waldo in the states for inexplicable reasons.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> reminds me of when I was living in Japan, where's waldo in Japan is called where's wally.  afaik, it's only called where's waldo in the states for inexplicable reasons.


Yep here in Scotland he is also called Wally lol which is probably because its a commonly used name but never heard anyone ever having the name Waldo


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2022)

no idea why it's called that unless there was some sort of copyright issue here in the US?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no idea why it's called that unless there was some sort of copyright issue here in the US?


Now I need to Google it and find out why. Cause if I don't it will bug the hell outta me


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2022)

OK so seen this. 

the American publishers of the books felt the name would not resonate with the North American readers; so when the book was finally published there in 1987, the character was renamed Waldo (different name changes worldwide were made in other countries, such as Charlie for France and Walter for Germany. 

Now Walter in Germany makes sense as the shortened version of Walter here in Scotland is yep you guessed it Wally.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> OK so seen this.
> 
> the American publishers of the books felt the name would not resonate with the North American readers; so when the book was finally published there in 1987, the character was renamed Waldo (different name changes worldwide were made in other countries, such as Charlie for France and Walter for Germany.
> 
> Now Walter in Germany makes sense as the shortened version of Walter here in Scotland is yep you guessed it Wally.


"Wally and the Beav" here in America, makes no real sense to me why they thought it would work better.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2022)

I mean Wally is a far more common name here in America than frickin' Waldo.  makes no sense.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> "Wally and the Beav" here in America, makes no real sense to me why they thought it would work better.


This confused me for a while then I think I have just worked out what you mean. Is this in reference to Leave it to Beaver the fact that Theodore (Beaver) Cleaver had a brother called Wally??


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2022)

yep, that's what I'm referring to.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yep, that's what I'm referring to.


It took me a while as I have limited knowledge of the show as it was never shown here


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> It took me a while as I have limited knowledge of the show as it was never shown here


it's a good show albeit cheesy, since it's late 50s early 60s stuff.  I love the show though.  it's something I'd watch over a lot of new shows.  I guess you could say it has a charm all its own.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2022)

@peteruk , will approve of this:  I just beat world mushroom, all green stars, stamps, and tops of the flagpoles.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2022)

For me Freinds
@AmandaRose 
@godreborn


----------



## Wavy (Mar 21, 2022)

Just beaten Touhou 8: Imperishable Night's second path, and damn was it satisfying. It took a lot of attempts, but now it's the first Touhou game I can confidently say I've beaten. Somewhat unfortunate that my controller was acting up on Kaguya's final spell, but I was still able to beat the game nonetheless.

Time to do the extra stage now =)


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 21, 2022)

Highly relatable


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

beat the final lord in tales of arise.  I have almost 42 hours.


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 23, 2022)

This was yesterday, but I've been playing FF7 PC with the SYW and NinoStyle mods which are stunning btw and I managed to beat the Midgar Zolom at the earliest opportunity for the first time in my life, went through the Mythril Mine, recruited Yuffie, fought at Ft. Condor, and now I'm about to finish up with Junon when I get a chance.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> This was yesterday, but I've been playing FF7 PC with the SYW and NinoStyle mods which are stunning btw and I managed to beat the Midgar Zolom at the earliest opportunity for the first time in my life, went through the Mythril Mine, recruited Yuffie, fought at Ft. Condor, and now I'm about to finish up with Junon when I get a chance.


if ft. condor is the place with that minigame where you repel monsters advancing towards the ft, it's a pita at random times.  I'm at the final dungeon, where I can't make it to the final boss.  I think my party is underleveled, probably missing all the best weapons, and I don't think I have any lv 4 limit breaks.


----------



## Nathan95 (Mar 24, 2022)

For the last 2 days, I didn't play anything. It stressing me out


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 28, 2022)

I'd been feeling the urge lately to come back to Shovel Knight, after not playing it for some number of years. Took a bit of warming up, but then I beat Propellor Knight's level - not sure if I got stuck there before or just got distracted. I did the bonus level that needs the flying dagger as well, and it looks like the tower thing is next so maybe I'm getting near the end.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 29, 2022)

I probably shouldn't have stayed up this late playing Shovel Knight, but I cleared the tower entrance and beat up that annoying Black Knight.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 2, 2022)

Welp, I finished Megaman Battle Network 4 Blue Moon & Red Sun....3 times each. It was torture. I got most stuff but I didn't 100% it, and I don't have the drive to do so. I've done enough and it was tedious as all hell. I was gonna go 5 and 6 next back to back, but I think I'll take a break from the series for a bit before I do.


----------



## Nathan95 (Apr 4, 2022)

I just completed Cyberpunk 2077 and collected all the legendary clothing. I took a lot of time getting all of them and even had to use a few online guides to complete the game. I'm confused between Horizon Forbidden West and Elden Ring now?  I am open to other suggestions as well.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2022)

been sick for the past two days, so I've been in bed.  feeling better today.  anyway, I just got to the final dungeon in tales of arise with less than 1,000 gald.  haha, I've been having to farm items and sell them whenever I got this low.  I thought the game was going to be insanely tough with no gald from battles, but I've managed to accumulate around 700,000 gald altogether/throughout the game according to my in game records.  it will be my first completed game on the ps5, once I beat it, so wish me luck.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 10, 2022)

Came back to Stephen's Sausage Roll, after some years. Really like this puzzle game but it's hard as nails. But today I finished the ~5 remaining levels of the first island that I was stuck on before. Hope I manage to keep progressing, even tho it's only gonna get harder.
Also got it streaming from my computer to my Switch, so now I can play it handheld, which is obviously the best way.


----------



## PrinceOfBrains (Apr 11, 2022)

Today, nothing, but last night I finished Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin and loved it. The combat was a ton of fun (and reminded me the tiniest bit of Ninja Gaiden in some ways), the plot and dialogue were absurd, and the overall creature/world design was awesome. I'm gonna go play the original Final Fantasy so I have a little better context for the plot, but FFO was awesome!


----------



## godreborn (Apr 11, 2022)

PrinceOfBrains said:


> Today, nothing, but last night I finished Stranger of Paradise: Final Fantasy Origin and loved it. The combat was a ton of fun (and reminded me the tiniest bit of Ninja Gaiden in some ways), the plot and dialogue were absurd, and the overall creature/world design was awesome. I'm gonna go play the original Final Fantasy so I have a little better context for the plot, but FFO was awesome!


I bought that game for the ps5 recently, but it was digital since I saw that you had until I think the 18th to get the preorder dlc.  I had also forgotten about the 2 and get 1 free sale on target, amazon, and gamestop.  they all have different games available, but that was one of them.


----------



## PrinceOfBrains (Apr 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I bought that game for the ps5 recently, but it was digital since I saw that you had until I think the 18th to get the preorder dlc.  I had also forgotten about the 2 and get 1 free sale on target, amazon, and gamestop.  they all have different games available, but that was one of them.



If you're into character-action stuff at all, I think you're gonna have a great time! The jobs and stuff are all super fun and the combat is interesting - it's a little slower and more deliberate than something like DMC/Bayonetta, but you still have a lot more agility and flexibility than you would in a more hardcore Soulsbourne kind of experience. (Plus, the plot and dialogue is _exactly _as ridiculous as you've heard.)


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 11, 2022)

I ACCOMPLISHED.. absolutly nothing.


I think [but not sure] it's because.. I didn't turn on the console to it, nor even picked up my controller. You think that might be the problem?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm finally gonna complete Skyward Sword, playing the Wii because why not? I got the Master Sword yesterday, and now i'm doing the Song of Heroes quest, just gave the fruit to the thunder dragon in Lanayru, on to Faron Woods..


----------



## Hayato213 (Apr 12, 2022)

Finished third ending of Triangle Strategy, one ending left.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 12, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I ACCOMPLISHED.. absolutly nothing.
> 
> 
> I think [but not sure] it's because.. I didn't turn on the console to it, nor even picked up my controller. You think that might be the problem?


idk, try that again tomorrow and see if the same thing happens again? You might be onto something...


----------



## godreborn (Apr 12, 2022)

beat the 20 elite monsters in tales of arise, and I defeated the ultimate zeugle.  I still haven't beaten the game, so I'm trying to do as much as possible beforehand.  I got far in this other optional battle, but the boss hit me with something that killed everyone instantly.  I'm going to try to gain levels by these enemies in the basement of said location.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2022)

Hoping to accomplish making a femboy in Monster Hunter Stories 2. Current starting base


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm trying to get the Hylian Shield in Skyward Sword, it's locked behind a boss rush challenge mode given by the thunder dragon, you need to win 8 consecutive battles in order to get without dying once and without using items.. I only tried one time yesterday, i think i can do it, i'll start with the Imprisoned battle this time then go from there..with taking the Guardian+ potion beforehand. I've collected all the Gratitude Crystals, so i'm almost done.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2022)

I beat tales of arise just now as well as the fire temple.  beat the wind tower earlier.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 14, 2022)

I've beaten Bugs Bunny Lost in Time, Bugs Bunny and Taz Time Busters, and Toy Story 2: Buzz Lightyear to the Rescue all for the PS1. Just needed some collect-a-thon games to clear my head and relax me, now will play some Pac Man World for the ps1, then maybe after either the last two mainline Megaman Battle Network games or I get started on the Mother Trilogy, or FFVI Advance.


----------



## spoggi (Apr 14, 2022)

What i accomplished to day is...
I downloaded a modded version of Dungeon hunter 4, with unlimited gems and gold
make sence now that gameloft closed the game servers, and the in app purchases.
So far the game is working on my galaxy s10, and have been playing for a about 2 hours.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 14, 2022)

Finished the Playroom level of *ilomilo* (the game's penultimate level afaict), which is where I got a bit stuck last time I played. Finished it, then finished it with all collectables, then finished it in under 200 steps for an achievement. Will be happy to never see that particular level again


----------



## godreborn (Apr 19, 2022)

I beat the last two devil arms bosses as well as defeated the past bosses quest.  my god was that latter one difficult.  I could gain to level 100 (at 92 right now), then I'm not sure if I should consult an faq to find whatever I'm missing.  soon, I'll start dragon quest xi.  I'm not sure if I should start over (only at the second town), but I do think I remember what's going on.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 19, 2022)

Completed Skyward Sword yesterday, it took 2 tries in the boss rush to get the Hylian Shield.. The final mini-dungeon was interesting, the bokoblin horde sequence was okay, the final boss fight was decent too.


----------



## XDel (Apr 19, 2022)

Put my ScummVM library on my Atari VCS


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 19, 2022)

I beat Pac Man World yesterday for the PS1, now working on Megaman Battle Network 5 and maybe Final Fantasy 6 Advance next.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 19, 2022)

got to level 100 in tales of arise (I cheated by buying the up 10 levels dlc.  after that, I found I could just fight and refight the last boss of the devil arms sidequest, so now I regret it).  I got all owls, and I beat all bouts in the arena, including getting all the times right.  I either have 42 or 43 trophies.  I used an faq to find the owls, but not until I had beaten everything that I found.  I may start doing that to curb any ocd about an incomplete game.  I need to find the rest of the chests and get those remaining trophies.  I dread the fishing one, because I've had bad luck with that minigame.  lol  I feel dirty having cheated by using an faq, but I have no many games to play.  I actually haven't used an faq in a very long time, but it might make me a more observant player to find this stuff when I'm near it.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 19, 2022)

I might also mention that I only cheated with the owls at finding which areas they were located in.  I actually searched the areas on my own, so it was mid-level cheating.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 22, 2022)

just platinum'd tales of arise.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Apr 23, 2022)

I played Super Monkey Ball 2 on the GameCube for the first time today and I got all the way to World 3-4 in one playthough idk if that's good or not but yeah.


----------



## CPG_ (Apr 23, 2022)

Got 2 200 PP plays in one day on osu!
(i know im late shut up)


----------



## Hayato213 (Apr 25, 2022)

Finish Triangle Strategy all four routes, put in 100 hours.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 25, 2022)

I don't know if you could call it an accomplishment, but I've decided to go from ground wars [Socom FTB's, Call of duty, ect], and take it to the skies.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 26, 2022)

A few months ago, I started Final Fantasy 6 Advance with a bunch of patches online to make the experience better, but then it got stuck at a certain point and I couldn't continue. So I think I fixed which patch was the problem and the past few days I've been playing it and now I'm almost half way through!


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 26, 2022)

Finished the Android puzzle game, Hit Mango.

Wait, I mean Hitman Go. I haven't actually played any of the main Hitman games, but I enjoyed the Lara Croft Go game by the same people as this one. It's turn-based movement, figuring out your path through a level to avoid/kill enemies and achieve stated goals. This one has a nice model aesthetic, and there were a good amount of levels and new mechanics to get the hang of. Good game.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2022)

I got annoyed with Nintendo’s official emulation for VC on the 3DS, so I dumped my save. What started out as just trying to convert it to working on an emulator turned into an all day adventure of getting my save working on everything
Starting with my 3DS, DS, and PSP

Moving to my laptops

Then my Switch

Then my Raspberry Pi 4

Then my GBA Micro


All just to finish with a Wideboy


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 27, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I got annoyed with Nintendo’s official emulation for VC on the 3DS, so I dumped my save. What started out as just trying to convert it to working on an emulator turned into an all day adventure of getting my save working on everything
> Starting with my 3DS, DS, and PSP
> View attachment 307666
> Moving to my laptops
> ...



[gets ready to shoot you if you touch th PSP]


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 27, 2022)

Well, finally made it to the halfway point of FFVI Advance. It's been a hassle trying to get every single thing in the game so far which is why it took me so long to get to where I am now.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 28, 2022)

Cleared the second (swamp) palace in Zelda 2. This game is leaning a little far toward the frustrating side of the fun/frustrating balance, which is why I hadn't played it for a bit, but gonna try and push on for now.


----------



## PrinceOfBrains (Apr 28, 2022)

I beat Mega Man 2 for the first time since I was a kid! I forgot how fussy the last few levels are (the goddamn Crash Bomb boss sucks) but it was good times and I was glad I played it.


----------



## kakyoku (Apr 29, 2022)

today i finished devil may cry 3 on dante must die and thats one of my biggest accomplishments in general


----------



## ertaboy356b (Apr 29, 2022)

Time to upgrade the Monado. I'm glad the Dragon Quest Builders 2 trial has ended, that game sucked me in hard. Now I'm waiting for the second hand physical copy to arrive lol.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2022)

Finally playing Final Fantasy 1 after reading this post


AmandaRose said:


> Finished Final Fantasy 1 Dawn Of Souls version including all 4 bonus dungeons and with 100% bestiary. Now that just leaves the MSX2 version to be finished and I will have finished every version of FF1.


Starting with Final Fantasy I & II: Dawn of Souls since that one has the most appealing graphics for me.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 5, 2022)

Just beat the final boss of Final Fantasy 6 Advance, and I'm STILL not done! I gotta wrap up post game content before I fully beat it. I'm clocking in almost 60 hours into the game now!


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2022)

I did this




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## godreborn (May 7, 2022)

I just got to the underground of Octavia in dragon quest xi.  I still can't find the magic key, which I think I need for an earlier stage.  I have an idea where it's at though.


----------



## hippy dave (May 7, 2022)

Cleared the main game (to the end credits) in Pipe Push Paradise. Came back to this game the other day after a break, I'd been stuck on a bunch of the later levels, but figured them out this time, very satisfying.


----------



## hippy dave (May 12, 2022)

Came back to Shovel Knight again, the level I stopped at last time is Tower of Fate: Ascent. Figured out the bit where I was stuck before, apparently I'd forgotten what the Rainbow Bridge was from earlier in the game as I hadn't played that bit in years. Made my way up the tower and got stuck again....

I feel like there's no way in hell I'm gonna beat all 8 bosses in a row


----------



## godreborn (May 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Came back to Shovel Knight again, the level I stopped at last time is Tower of Fate: Ascent. Figured out the bit where I was stuck before, apparently I'd forgotten what the Rainbow Bridge was from earlier in the game as I hadn't played that bit in years. Made my way up the tower and got stuck again....
> 
> I feel like there's no way in hell I'm gonna beat all 8 bosses in a row


I've beaten the original shovel knight without dying.  I think you get healing stuff in between one or two of the fights against the knights, if that's what I'm thinking of.


----------



## hippy dave (May 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I've beaten the original shovel knight without dying.  I think you get healing stuff in between one or two of the fights against the knights, if that's what I'm thinking of.


You did well - I die a lot  I can get past every boss on their own level if I keep trying, but all in a row without dying once may be beyond me.


----------



## godreborn (May 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You did well - I die a lot  I can get past every boss on their own level if I keep trying, but all in a row without dying once may be beyond me.


there's some sort of achievement for that iirc.  I played it on the ps4, switch, and maybe wiiu.  I bought it a couple times, because the game is very fun, even if some of the achievements are a pita to get.


----------



## hippy dave (May 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> there's some sort of achievement for that iirc.  I played it on the ps4, switch, and maybe wiiu.  I bought it a couple times, because the game is very fun, even if some of the achievements are a pita to get.


Yeah that is one of the harder-looking achievements. I've got the majority of the achievements for Shovel of Hope (the first one where you play as Shovel Knight), but IDK if i'll get last harder ones.


----------



## godreborn (May 12, 2022)

I have treasure trove for the switch, but I've yet to play it.  I played it a lot on the ps4, but that account got banned.  it was before all these exploits for the system.  I don't really know what the difference is.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I have treasure trove for the switch, but I've yet to play it.  I played it a lot on the ps4, but that account got banned.  it was before all these exploits for the system.  I don't really know what the difference is.


Here's hoping for an "ultimate edition" mod for the PC or something that has all exclusive content from all versions of Shovel Knight (the Kratos/Battletoads exclusive boss fights in one and stuff like that).


----------



## godreborn (May 12, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Here's hoping for an "ultimate edition" mod for the PC or something that has all exclusive content from all versions of Shovel Knight (the Kratos/Battletoads exclusive boss fights in one and stuff like that).


damn, I haven't encountered kratos or battletoads stuff, but I only played the original.  I think treasure trove is supposed to have most, if not all, extras, but I don't really know.


----------



## PrinceOfBrains (May 13, 2022)

I finished the FF7 Remake again! I bought the PC version late last year and slowly went back through it until I beat the main campaign last night. It honestly runs a lot better than people complained about, and frankly it stopped my from having to buy a PS5 lol 

Gonna try the Yuffie chapter in a little bit after I take a break to play some other stuff, and I'm stoked to try it


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 14, 2022)

I did finish  Final Fantasy 6 a few days ago, clocked in 70 hours (it was almost 69, which would have been hilarious, but it got pushed up to 70 instead) so now I've completed every 2D main line FF game (with the exception of Final Fantasy 3, in which I had to play the 3D version of that no matter what). And I just finished the first Breath of Fire on gba, now moving on to the second on gba.


----------



## tmnr1992 (May 14, 2022)

I managed to solo the quest Descent into Hades from Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate with only 31 seconds left on the clock.


----------



## kr1v (May 19, 2022)

Ive discoverd the 3x3 useless machine in minecraft


----------



## impeeza (May 19, 2022)

clear all 7 levels of Mario Picross.


----------



## Alex9670 (May 19, 2022)

*An accomplishment is anything that excites you or makes you happy when you complete it. It's not something you can just go through quickly.*


----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)

The RNG in Super Bomberman R is fucking with me today - the first SEVEN powerups I got in this game were flame extensions - I maxed out at 8 length and then the next one was still another flame. Didn't get an extra bomb until the eleventh powerup, on the third level of the world. Don't know how I'm supposed to save a planet under these conditions


----------



## AncientBoi (May 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> The RNG in Super Bomberman R is fucking with me today - the first SEVEN powerups I got in this game were flame extensions - I maxed out at 8 length and then the next one was still another flame. Didn't get an extra bomb until the eleventh powerup, on the third level of the world. Don't know how I'm supposed to save a planet under these conditions




lol, blame @Flame for that


----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> lol, blame @Flame for that


@Flame I'll sue you


----------



## Flame (May 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> @Flame I'll sue you



are you Amber Heard? if so, sue me baby.


----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)

Flame said:


> are you Amber Heard? if so, sue me baby.


No, but I'll shit in your bed if that helps


----------



## godreborn (May 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> No, but I'll shit in your bed if that helps


@JuanBaNaNa is into scat.


----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> @JuanBaNaNa is into scat.


Juan is into a lot of things.. hell, Juan is the human equivalent to ditto when it comes to anything regarding sex and fetishes..


----------



## godreborn (May 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Juan is into a lot of things.. hell, Juan is the human equivalent to ditto when it comes to anything regarding sex and fetishes..


he likes to wear a diaper, be cuddled like a baby, and nurse on my tits.


----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> he likes to wear a diaper, be cuddled like a baby, and nurse on my tits.


He sure does like to _suck _a lot..


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 31, 2022)

Since I last posted here I've beaten Super Mario RPG for the SNES and Breath of Fire 2 on gba, now I can try to concentrate on finishing the Megaman Battle Network games at last.


----------



## godreborn (May 31, 2022)

got the purple orb in dragon quest xi (one more to go), and I did all normal quests up to the point where you go to the snow kingdom.  there are two tickington quests I can't figure out, but I have theories on both (just haven't made it far enough I guess).  one of the quests involved using a pep power, which I found an easy way of doing.  I changed my characters from show no mercy to obey orders, then I kept defending.  it worked!


----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)

Yesterday, I cleared Planet Scrapheap in Super Bomberman R, with a 3 star rating (veteran difficulty). I didn't manage to get the three stars back when I played through the game years ago when I first got my Switch, so that was satisfying. Gotta do it for Planet Lalaland too next, and then get around to the additional Planet Bomber which I haven't cleared yet.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Jun 1, 2022)

Technically yesterday, but I finally got Veteran status on FlashFlashRevolution after 3 billion overall points and 3.14 years of smashing arrows.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Jun 2, 2022)

I just now unlocked Endless mode in Tetris Ultimate for 3DS. I am not very good at Tetris Ultimate for 3DS but it's a fun game.


----------



## prof72 (Jun 2, 2022)

The Survivalist

cause im lazy so teach those monkey and let them to the errand for you
find more monkey
more monkey more henchman/henchkey


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2022)

I played through Baba Is You XTREME - a short, free, _weird_ variation on the excellent block-pushing puzzle game Baba Is You, by the original author. It was a fun novelty, would recommend if you've enjoyed the original. Works well in Wine fwiw.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 8, 2022)

Nothing today.


----------



## The_Chaotician (Jun 8, 2022)

Pokemon Stuff:

- RNG'd a flawless Modest Groudon
- Played a few Battle Stadium Doubles (VGC) matches between working, won them all.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 8, 2022)

Not one darn thing. Been busy with doctors appointments. And then while there in the waiting room, I tried to play my PSP, and they called me in. What's up with that? Usually they take awhile to call you in.


----------



## prof72 (Jun 8, 2022)

awesome game! i played and finished it at switch retroarch
ill rate it 10/10


----------



## Creamu (Jun 9, 2022)

prof72 said:


> awesome game! i played and finished it at switch retroarch
> ill rate it 10/10


Did you play portable mode or TV?


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 9, 2022)

Not sure it's an accomplishment but I learned that Metroid (the first game) is super frustrating and I'm in for a challenge. Apart from that I started Majora's Mask for the first time.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Not sure it's an accomplishment but I learned that Metroid (the first game) is super frustrating and I'm in for a challenge. Apart from that I started Majora's Mask for the first time.


You need a guide (for Metroid).


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You need a guide (for Metroid).


I think I do. Would you also recommend a stiff drink?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> I think I do. Would you also recommend a stiff drink?


Go easy there pal.. Or just go with beer..


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Go easy there pal.. Or just go with beer..


Don't need to tell me twice!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You need a guide (for Metroid).


I haven't fully taken this challenge on yet but I'm at least gonna have a go at doing it myself with no guides.
I'm stubborn as fuck tho.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I haven't fully taken this challenge on yet but I'm at least gonna have a go at doing it myself with no guides.
> I'm stubborn as fuck tho.


See this is the problem I have. I kind of want to just forget it and save myself time but once I've started something it's almost impossible for me to leave it unresolved, just on principle.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> See this is the problem I have. I kind of want to just forget it and save myself time but once I've started something it's almost impossible for me to leave it unresolved, just on principle.


I get that. I've got a number of games I've been stuck on for ages, I come back to some of them occasionally trying to make some progress, sometimes I even manage a bit. The temptation is there to use a guide to get some of them out of the way, but it doesn't feel right.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I haven't fully taken this challenge on yet but I'm at least gonna have a go at doing it myself with no guides.
> I'm stubborn as fuck tho.


Once you progress a little into the game it'll get very confusing, since there's no map in-game to use. Going without one you'll waste alot of time going back and forth wondering what you've missed and where you should go.. If you still want to go with it, i tell you to atleast use save states.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Once you progress a little into the game it'll get very confusing, since there's no map in-game to use. Going without one you'll waste alot of time going back and forth wondering what you've missed and where you should go.. If you still want to go with it, i tell you to atleast use save states.


Thanks for the advice, will see how I go


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I get that. I've got a number of games I've been stuck on for ages, I come back to some of them occasionally trying to make some progress, sometimes I even manage a bit.


Same here. 


hippy dave said:


> The temptation is there to use a guide to get some of them out of the way, but it doesn't feel right.


That's what i'd like it to be too, but sadly for older games things can be pretty obtuse, and vague with the details, without mentioning how unforgiving the gameplay/enemies etc. can get.. 


hippy dave said:


> Thanks for the advice, will see how I go


Hell, i'd recommend using save states with almost every game.. It just saves you the headache/time of redoing things you've already done.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I get that. I've got a number of games I've been stuck on for ages, I come back to some of them occasionally trying to make some progress, sometimes I even manage a bit. The temptation is there to use a guide to get some of them out of the way, but it doesn't feel right.


Yeah I know what you mean. Annoyingly there are games in the past that frustrated me at first, like Shovel Knight and certain Castlevanias, which have grown to be some of my favourites because I persevered. So I feel even more like I can never give up now. 


CoolMe said:


> If you still want to go with it, i tell you to atleast use save states.


This I have no problem with at all. I’m basically saving every time I have over half my energy and every time I enter a room


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. Annoyingly there are games in the past that frustrated me at first, like Shovel Knight and certain Castlevanias, which have grown to be some of my favourites because I persevered. So I feel even more like I can never give up now.


Oof, I'm currently at a sticking point near the end of Shovel Knight, because I don't feel like I'll ever be able to beat all the knights in a row without dying. I'll probably try a bit more tho.


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 9, 2022)

Kingdom Hearts 3, Critical, ZeroEXP Ability, Limit Cut Episode: vs Yozora.......lmao


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Oof, I'm currently at a sticking point near the end of Shovel Knight, because I don't feel like I'll ever be able to beat all the knights in a row without dying. I'll probably try a bit more tho.


Best of luck! Shovel Knight has the g greatest redemption arc of any game I’ve played, for me personally anyway. Went from hating it to treasuring it and all the DLCs.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 9, 2022)

I beat all the normal quests in I guess act 1 of dragon quest xi.  there are two tickington quests I don't know what to do in.  I beat all races in the Gallopilis city including beating the computer records, and I've made everything I could in the magic oven or whatever it's called.  I'm at the summit of first forest with slightly over 50 hours.  someone told me the game had three acts, and I had a long way to go, but my god.  game could take me 150 hours.  btw, I'm not using a guide.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 9, 2022)

Just crossed the 18,000 mark on Mario kart online. Not great, but I didn't start playing it until the lockdowns started in 2020 and my wife and I both bought Switch lites for Animal Crossing. And I'm 55 with a full time job. So I feel pretty good about getting this far in just over 2 yrs.

20,000's right around the corner.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 11, 2022)

Okay so I finished Metroid today. Ugh. I actually had a good time by the end but UGH. Bro how the fuck did people do this back in the day without a map or a guide. Absolute hell.
All in all pretty fun. Never going to do it again as long as I live.
Going to reward myself with Super Metroid next.


----------



## Shape (Jun 11, 2022)

I waited long enough to play the next game in the Assassin's Creed franchise that it came to MS's PC Gamepass. I also waited long enough to play the next Assassin's Creed franchise game that I am aware it is a PoS and do not want to play it. I'm going to play it anyway, just for the accomplishment.


----------



## CPG_ (Jun 11, 2022)

i got a top 5 play in osu that doesnt make me want to off myself


----------



## DolpinCube (Jun 11, 2022)

I finally finished terraforming my island in animal crossing WITHOUT time traveling. It was a pain in the neck.


----------



## prof72 (Jun 12, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Did you play portable mode or TV?


both, this is the best features of switch..
when im at home, TV
when im at work, portable


----------



## User007 (Jun 14, 2022)

I played the oldest version of FIFA, that I have with me, FIFA 12. Today I completed a season for player mode.
Feeling quirky.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 14, 2022)

Not an accomplishment [yet].

Trying, attempting to make one of those [forgot what they call them] _Pandora Battery_ thingy for my PSP 3001.


----------



## CPG_ (Jun 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Not an accomplishment [yet].
> 
> Trying, attempting to make one of those [forgot what they call them] _Pandora Battery_ thingy for my PSP 3001.


name's correct. good luck.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2022)

Got to the end credits of A Monster's Expedition Through Puzzling Exhibitions - tho there's still plenty of the "optional/extra hard" puzzles for me to figure out.
This is exactly my kind of game, fantastic


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 22, 2022)

Finally finished both versions of Megaman Battle Network 5, now just one more entry, 2 versions, to complete the series.


----------



## DKAngel (Jun 22, 2022)

learnt all magic types in nier replicant which according to steam only 55.5% of players have done which i find wierd


----------



## rimoJO (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 4, 2022)

I took a short break from MMBN and finally beat both The Legend of Zelda Oracle GBC games the other day, and have since started to work my way through both versions of MMBN 6. Problem is, today on one of the versions, the save data got corrupted and now I have to start over on one of them, which I am not happy about, so I'm not sure if I'll beat one version first then the other or try to catch up with the one that got the save data deleted.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 4, 2022)

I decided to get Shot Down multiple times on Ace Combat X. wasn't that nice of me 


NOTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I decided to get Shot Down multiple times on Ace Combat X. wasn't that nice of me
> 
> 
> NOTTTTTTTTTT!


Are you reminiscent of your days on Nam or something?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Are you reminiscent of your days on Nam or something?



no [or I think no], I just cringe at when I'm playing it, and I see I'm not gonna survive the onslaught of enemy planes. Just venting you know @CoolMe

I Was Good in times of war.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 4, 2022)

I got the metal king or metal slime shield in dragon quest xi.  I thought it was rare, but I guess it's not.  it was like one of the best stuff in previous dragon quest games.  seemed kinda easy to get though.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> no [or I think no], I just cringe at when I'm playing it, and I see I'm not gonna survive the onslaught of enemy planes. Just venting you know @CoolMe
> 
> I Was Good in times of war.


I was being sarcastic, if you couldn't tell. 
About the Ace Combat type games, i get very bored playing these types of games, like you just do the same thing over and over.. The only game that escapes that mold is Crimson Skies on the Original Xbox, and it's quite different in comparison..


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I was being sarcastic, if you couldn't tell.
> About the Ace Combat type games, i get very bored playing these types of games, like you just do the same thing over and over.. The only game that escapes that mold is Crimson Skies on the Original Xbox, and it's quite different in comparison..



I also do the Socom FTB's, COD's ones.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)

@AncientBoi May i suggest playing a different game? I would suggest Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney. If you haven't played any, i would suggest playing the first one. It's straight forward, it's a visual novel, you just click or tap on things you don't need skill or reflexes or anything. The story is entertaining, funny and really enjoyable. And you can play it on your phone Android/IOS if you don't have a DS/3DS or consoles.. Highly recommended!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> @AncientBoi May i suggest playing a different game? I would suggest Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney. If you haven't played any, i would suggest playing the first one. It's straight forward, it's a visual novel, you just click or tap on things you don't need skill or reflexes or anything. The story is entertaining, funny and really enjoyable. And you can play it on your phone Android/IOS if you don't have a DS/3DS or consoles.. Highly recommended!



Uh.. maybe. I'm more of a FPS type of gamer. Now that Crimson Sky sounds interesting. I have Retroarch. Just would need to know which xBox thingy to use that game on.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Uh.. maybe. I'm more of a FPS type of gamer. Now that Crimson Sky sounds interesting. I have Retroarch. Just would need to know which xBox thingy to use that game on.


Ok. Retroarch wouldn't do, as it's an Xbox exclusive..
You would need either an Original Xbox, Xbox 360, Xbox One or an Xbox Series S/X console.
Gameplay :>


----------



## godreborn (Jul 4, 2022)

finally beat dkc returns, all stages, all kong letters, and world 9-1 without dying once.    now, to do the same with tropical freeze, though I have major problems with the last boss.  :-/


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> finally beat dkc returns, all stages, all kong letters, and world 9-1 without dying once.    now, to do the same with tropical freeze, though I have major problems with the last boss.  :-/



That must have taken major dedication to the game. Congratulations.


----------



## WhoWantSmoke (Jul 18, 2022)

Bout to reach level 100 in Fall Guys, also played some Dark Cloud 2 and making good progress


----------



## godreborn (Jul 18, 2022)

WhoWantSmoke said:


> Bout to reach level 100 in Fall Guys, also played some Dark Cloud 2 and making good progress


got a message on the playstation app that fall guys was free now, so I downloaded it.  not sure what to expect, but free is free.


----------



## WhoWantSmoke (Jul 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> got a message on the playstation app that fall guys was free now, so I downloaded it.  not sure what to expect, but free is free.


It's a good time, bro. It can be frustrating at times but it also keeps you very entertained


----------



## moetheloser (Jul 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> got a message on the playstation app that fall guys was free now, so I downloaded it.  not sure what to expect, but free is free.


thank god I got it free before hand, idk how many people felt bullshitted because they payed 20 bucks(?) for a game taht went dead for a year then went f2p.

Btw they had it free for PS Plus members when it first released lol.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)

Completed some levels on _Mario vs. Donkey Kong : Mini-land_ Mayhem. It looks like a short game. I might complete it in the next few days..


----------



## godreborn (Jul 18, 2022)

got to the fortress of fear in dragon quest xi.  I think I'm overleveled (at level 60).  a friend told me I needed all six orbs, but I think I'm missing two.  no idea where to look.


----------



## moetheloser (Jul 21, 2022)

Yesterday after I got my first debit card I got SWAT 4, a game ive been wanting for over a year now. As of today I beat the Qwik Store mission in the campaign, where you and your team attempt to defuse a robbery in progress at a gas station, it took a few tries cause I was newer to the game but I loved it, the mission before that was also the first thing that genuinely disturbed me in a while, which I beat last night.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 21, 2022)

I beat dragon quest xi earlier today.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)

Yesterday i finished a few levels in _SM3D Land_, stopped at the end level (Bowser's Lair). Got all the star coins up to that point. I had to look up where some of them were, i tried locating them on my own at first but didn't find those problematic ones.. 
I see that there're "S_pecial levels"_ after you finish to the end credits. Will try some of them, i think they're supposed to be a little hard, but i'm up for a decent challenge!


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yesterday i finished a few levels in _SM3D Land_, stopped at the end level (Bowser's Lair). Got all the star coins up to that point. I had to look up where some of them were, i tried locating them on my own at first but didn't find those problematic ones..
> I see that there're "S_pecial levels"_ after you finish to the end credits. Will try some of them, i think they're supposed to be a little hard, but i'm up for a decent challenge!


I remember finishing them all except for the very last extra-long-and-hard (hur hur) level. I should probably go back and take that one on again one day, if I managed the equivalent final level in Odyssey (Darker Side of the Moon?) I should probably be able to do this one if I really want to.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2022)

I climbed up Lard Lad.






I also did the first few missions, then crashed the PS4 by turning off the Switch without ending remote play first, and found I'd lost my progress, so I learned an important lesson about saving regularly in this game.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yesterday i finished a few levels in _SM3D Land_, stopped at the end level (Bowser's Lair). Got all the star coins up to that point. I had to look up where some of them were, i tried locating them on my own at first but didn't find those problematic ones..
> I see that there're "S_pecial levels"_ after you finish to the end credits. Will try some of them, i think they're supposed to be a little hard, but i'm up for a decent challenge!


As suspected, _Bowser's Lair _was a PITA to get the 3 coins all in one go without dying, as there are no checkpoints. It took me a few tries like around 10 or something, but i did it!

The _Special_ levels are not that hard, have completed a few, i'm on World 5 currently, it lets you to skip through some levels if you beat the boss levels at the end of each World. 

The levels that have shadow Mario following you are somewhat annoying..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)

Today i managed to get through the stages "_Heavy Machinery - Cortex Power - Generator Room - Toxic Waste - BOSS: Pinstripe & The High Road" in Crash Bandicoot 1 _on the_ PS1. (_I'm playing it on the PS2 BTW)_.. _It was a PITA to say the least.. Because i can't use save states, and there's very few checkpoints within a stage. and you can't save until you gather the 3 Tawna icon thingies and complete the bonus mini-stage when you get them.. And if you miss it or die, you won't get a 2nd chance to save until you complete at least 2 stages.. Uugh.. 
The boss fight with_ Pinstripe _was a cake walk in comparison to those stages.. The "_High Road_" wasn't too difficult either.. 
I'm currently in_ "Slippery Climb", _very tricky platforming..


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 13, 2022)

I played and finished Batman: Arkham City for the first time, in hard mode from the start, without going through normal mode first. Some parts were difficult, but it looks like I'm a guy who finishes games in hard mode now (the fourth game I passed in hard mode this year, plus Crash Bandicoot 4).

The game demanded analytical and strategic thinking, I couldn't just approach enemies head on. The playing characters had very few hit points. The latter combat stages were complicated because there were enemies with multiple characteristics and what seemed a simple beat-them-up revealed some complexity.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I played and finished Batman: Arkham City for the first time, in hard mode from the start, without going through normal mode first. Some parts were difficult, but it looks like I'm a guy who finishes games in hard mode now (the fourth game I passed in hard mode this year, plus Crash Bandicoot 4).
> 
> The game demanded analytical and strategic thinking, I couldn't just approach enemies head on. The playing characters had very few hit points. The latter combat stages were complicated because there were enemies with multiple characteristics and what seemed a simple beat-them-up revealed some complexity.


It is difficult.. when they gang up on you like +20, the ones with the electric bats are very annoying, because there's no pattern to how or when they'll attack you.. The stealth killings (inside buildings) are less difficult in comparison once you know their patterns, how to do a stealth kill, and when you can hide, run when they spot you etc. 
The Riddler challenges were entertaining as well..


----------



## godreborn (Aug 13, 2022)

all of my characters are now level 99 in dragon quest xi.  I spent like 600,000 gold to buy all the equipment I was missing.  now, it's the fun-size forge.  I seem to be missing materials, materials that can't be bought according to the game.  :-/  damn, this game is long when you think about all that there is to do.  I'm at over 110 hours now, and at the true final boss (not all quests cleared though).


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Today i managed to get through the stages "_Heavy Machinery - Cortex Power - Generator Room - Toxic Waste - BOSS: Pinstripe & The High Road" in Crash Bandicoot 1 _on the_ PS1. (_I'm playing it on the PS2 BTW)_.. _It was a PITA to say the least.. Because i can't use save states, and there's very few checkpoints within a stage. and you can't save until you gather the 3 Tawna icon thingies and complete the bonus mini-stage when you get them.. And if you miss it or die, you won't get a 2nd chance to save until you complete at least 2 stages.. Uugh..
> The boss fight with_ Pinstripe _was a cake walk in comparison to those stages.. The "_High Road_" wasn't too difficult either..
> I'm currently in_ "Slippery Climb", _very tricky platforming..



It took way more than it should to get to the end there, but finally got it! I was able to complete _The Lab_ and the final boss _Dr. Neo Cortex.  _There's still alot of gems i need to get, though i'm not going to. Atleast not now.. 
The game is frustrating as it is let alone adding smashing all boxes, and some require you to complete the stage -in addition to smashing all boxes- just with 1 life..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> As suspected, _Bowser's Lair _was a PITA to get the 3 coins all in one go without dying, as there are no checkpoints. It took me a few tries like around 10 or something, but i did it!
> 
> The _Special_ levels are not that hard, have completed a few, i'm on World 5 currently, it lets you to skip through some levels if you beat the boss levels at the end of each World.
> 
> The levels that have shadow Mario following you are somewhat annoying..


I stopped on S8-3 right now. Got all the coins up to that point.. The timed ones with shadow Mario following you around are annoying.. Only 5 more levels!


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I remember finishing them all except for the very last extra-long-and-hard (hur hur) level. I should probably go back and take that one on again one day, if I managed the equivalent final level in Odyssey (Darker Side of the Moon?) I should probably be able to do this one if I really want to.


You were talking about Special 8-Crown? 
I got all the star coins now. But still haven't unlocked S 8-Crown, you'd have to beat every stage with Both Luigi & Mario, and getting the yellow flagpole in all of them..


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You were talking about Special 8-Crown?
> I got all the star coins now. But still haven't unlocked S 8-Crown, you'd have to beat every stage with Both Luigi & Mario, and getting the yellow flagpole in all of them..



Been so long I don't recognise it, but yeah if that's the very last level in the game, that's the one. Yeah I did all that to unlock it  all the more reason I should probably get it ticked off for good.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 23, 2022)

Finished second part of Octopath Traveler: Champions of the Continent. Really great JRPG for Android which is rather surprising considering its free. It's a prequel to the first Octopath Traveler game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 24, 2022)

Completed 'hard' difficulty in dead cells.

Unfortunately, there are still four 'even harder' difficulty settings before getting the real ending.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 24, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Completed 'hard' difficulty in dead cells.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are still four 'even harder' difficulty settings before getting the real ending.



Did you happen to find any of my brain cells while you were there? If so, tell them to come back, and that all is forgiven, please.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 25, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Did you happen to find any of my brain cells while you were there? If so, tell them to come back, and that all is forgiven, please.


I found a few, yes. But they were kind of dead.


/badpuns


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 26, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> I found a few, yes. But they were kind of dead.
> 
> 
> /badpuns


oh well. thanks anyway. LoL


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 2, 2022)

Cleared the Mirror Temple C-Side in Celeste. This feels like an achievement because it's the level I couldn't do when I was last playing the game 4 years ago (don't know if I was stuck because I'd forgotten about the boost-wall-jump move or if I just couldn't do it well enough).

It's been awesome playing Celeste again, brilliant game - I went through all the story levels again (great story) then all the B-Sides, now doing the C-Sides. The only other original level I never cleared was the Core C-Side, which I don't think I even ever played because I was trying to do the Mirror Temple one first. Assuming I can clear the Core one when I get to it, then I'll finally be ready to update my game with the Farewell update and take on some all-new frustrating challenges


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 8, 2022)

Today I played Poppy Playtime, while carrying the trash can near the front desk (with grab pack (also, i call him Bucket)) through most of the game. I lost him after completing the 2nd Power Restore puzzle, as the conveyor belt was to fast, and i couldn't pick him up quick enough. Next time, i plan to carry him all the way to the end. I love playing things differently.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2022)

Cleared the Core C-Side in Celeste.
This was the other one of the two original levels I never cleared the first time I played the game, so now I've got the main game finished and got all 24 crystal hearts. I'm looking forward to checking out the Farewell level next, slightly apprehensive but hopefully will be able to do it. I'm not convinced I'll ever get every golden strawberry in the main game, but even if not I feel like I'll have a pretty satisfactory level of completion.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 10, 2022)

Today I finished Mario 64 100% for the first time, got all them damn 120 stars
But, I didn't play the normal version, lol


Would say this mod made the game even harder in some places, so, I'mma brag a bit about it, eh


----------



## godreborn (Sep 13, 2022)

I finally beat tropical freeze, all stages, all kong letters, without dying.  I tried doing both returns and tropical freeze, almost made it, but I died once in tropical freeze.


----------



## DooberKnob (Sep 14, 2022)

I beat Pontiff Sulyvahn in Dark Souls III.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2022)

Just cleared the Farewell chapter in Celeste (over 9000 deaths )

Seriously that chapter was almost as long and hard as my 

Thankfully much like my  it was also exceptionally fun and satisfying (not to mention really quite beautiful to look at).

Celeste was already one of my all-time favourite games and this only adds to it.

And I cleared it before Monkey Island releases tomorrow


----------



## boot3 (Sep 18, 2022)

Damn this thread has been going for a little over 10 years, that's wild.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Sep 23, 2022)

Beaten 4 of the Pantheons in Hollow Knight before realizing there's another one, screw the moth


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 23, 2022)

Cleared Part 1 of Return to Monkey Island. Loving this game so much tbh.


----------



## spoggi (Sep 23, 2022)

This night i completed Dead space on casual 
and now have started playing Dead space 2 also on casual
Yes i like to play video games on not to hard difficulty


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 25, 2022)

I finally got the hang of playing with my Trombone.......... Champ.

Serioulsy though, it's a fun game and well worth a look.


----------



## Foxy26 (Sep 28, 2022)

Black-Ice said:


> Went a whole day without raging at someone on League Of Legends,
> Thats hard.


I know what you mean. Really since the mobile version (Wild Rift) came out, I forgot the last time I played League Of Legends it on the PC


----------



## rushjurassicparkfly (Oct 7, 2022)

Almost beat Spelunky! Emphasis on *almost*...


----------



## Two_Fitty (Oct 8, 2022)

Got my god knows what number 100% save on botw today


----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2022)

beat tales of berseria just moments ago.


----------



## spoggi (Oct 15, 2022)

Today i completed Starwars the force unleashed 2
And have begun playing Resident evil 7


----------



## ChanseyIsTheBest (Oct 15, 2022)

I finally beat LV2 of Star Driller on Mr. Driller DrillLand and was moments away from losing my last life. It took 10+ hours of attempts on this 8 minute level (didn't want to use helper items) lol but the grind was worth it.


----------



## VirgilMobile (Oct 15, 2022)

Finishing 8 times first in a row on Mario Kart Wii with B-dasher.


----------



## ateliermae (Oct 15, 2022)

I did my everyday brain training, Dr Kawashima didn't recognize me since it's been 14 years


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2022)

I beat dkc tropical freeze, finally, without dying.  all kong letters, all stages.  I beat 3-K for the first time as just dk without dying, which I've never done before due to that last jump, but I found an easy way to do it.    anyway, I've already done this with dkc returns.  now, my life is complete.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 27, 2022)

collected all the b and d card in Bravely Default II


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)

I was playing _Alien Isolation_ the other day, i always liked the tense atmosphere and suspense in this game, the environments are well done too. You're on edge most of the time and the (dark) lighting complements the experience even more. Highly recommended for fans of the first two _Alien_ movies.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I was playing _Alien Isolation_ the other day, i always liked the tense atmosphere and suspense in this game, the environments are well done too. You're on edge most of the time and the (dark) lighting complements the experience even more. Highly recommended for fans of the first two _Alien_ movies.



Lets add: Dead Space and Metro 2030 Redux to that.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Lets add: Dead Space and Metro 2030 Redux to that.


Indeed, you have some good taste old man.. 
Speaking of Metro, have you played _Metro Last Light_? It is the sequel to that. I prefer it to the first game..


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Oct 27, 2022)

Started "Hades" - am not 100% certain about it but I am intrigued.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Indeed, you have some good taste old man..
> Speaking of Metro, have you played _Metro Last Light_? It is the sequel to that. I prefer it to the first game..



No I haven't. But thanks for the info.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 28, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Started "Hades" - am not 100% certain about it but I am intrigued.


More like Hades Nuts, amirite?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Oct 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> More like Hades Nuts, amirite?



Zagreus is really challenging my sexual desires.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 3, 2022)

Fixed the cool ancient elephant robot in BOTW


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 3, 2022)

I've decided I really need my gaming to be harder work than my day job so I'm raising a team for the battle frontier in Pokemon Emerald. Hatching the members until I get the right natures, EV training, all that.

Honestly it's some of the most engaging fun I've had with the series in a while. I'm getting a real sense of accomplishment hunting down the members and carrying out my own eugenics program picking the strongest to raise. Hopefully I won't hit a brick wall when it actually comes time to use them.

This morning I hatched two or three of the members with the right natures, and I got super lucky catching two Heracross of the opposite sex in the Safari Zone. 5% spawn rate but two turned up within 10 minutes of each other and somehow didn't run


----------



## godreborn (Nov 7, 2022)

I finally beat the bonus dungeon in tales of berseria.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 7, 2022)

I was supposed to "Accomplish" something? Oh geez. I thought I was just playing it to have fun!


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 7, 2022)

Killed bare mercs and started uncovering the cult in AC today, levelled up from 11-17.

What a game!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I was supposed to "Accomplish" something? Oh geez. I thought I was just playing it to have fun!


Admit it, you're getting your ass kicked by the necromorphs on _DS_, the bitch you are..


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Admit it, you're getting your ass kicked by the necromorphs on _DS_, the bitch you are..



{turns the camera off, AND unplugs it, incase you're watching me through it] Who? Me? dum de dum dum.


Awwwwh! hctiB cut me!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> {turns the camera off,


So you were busy posing (naked) for your audience on _OnlyFans? _


----------



## godreborn (Nov 8, 2022)

beat the last code red enemies in berseria.  now, I just need to beat the last remaining minigames, which isn't too many, and I'm all set.  I still need to get to level 200 (on level 145 right now) as well.


----------



## Dzhizus (Nov 15, 2022)

Tekken. For 3 years I played this game and finally managed to reach the rank of Overlord. It wasn't easy, I often fell down a rank below, fed up to achieve Genbu, but higher than Overlord I couldn't get. Now I do. And yes, I would finally have my first big win on one of the neteller casinos, it was so-so before.


----------



## lwiz (Nov 17, 2022)

Finished first playthrough of Persona 5 Royal on PC. For me the extra content was worth the replay, I've played trough the original on PS3 thrice  On that note the full DLC pack and "easymode" didn't matter that much. Stage is set for the full throttle playthrough.


----------



## hooky1992 (Nov 17, 2022)

I failed to get past the first match of the arcade version of WINDJAMMERS  (emulated via FB Neo) for probably the hundredth time of trying, which is quite an achievement !


----------



## ILuvGames (Nov 19, 2022)

Just finished Alphadia Neo. Damn, that last fish was hard to catch in the IAP fishing spot, even at lvl 99 with all skills/energi at lvl 99 too. Anything above the easy difficulty was too hard without an unfair amount of weapon farming and/or the gear from the 100 stone random gear summons in the IAP shop. I've been playing it on it's highest difficulty from the start of the game (very hard).


----------



## spakel (Nov 20, 2022)

J demonté ma ps3 pour reparer le bluray^^


----------



## Tad24 (Nov 23, 2022)

I was able to complete a mission in gta with a helicopter after a year, I consider it my achievement


----------



## godreborn (Nov 25, 2022)

Got all the feathers in marsupilami.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 26, 2022)

Beat the Greenwood Village Silver Coin Challenge in Diddy Kong Racing.

I've 100%'ed the game a couple times before but that was more than 15 years ago.


----------



## gtmsc8 (Nov 27, 2022)

This is not an accomplishment per say, but once in a while I'll hop on and watch reviews or videos of older games from NES, SNES - sort of like a stroll thru memory lane.  So, today I stumbled on the original Mortal Kombat and sorta had a flashback of that special moment when you fight Reptile in the pit for the first time - so cool.


----------



## thehillisjaded (Nov 28, 2022)

I installed Evil West on Steam and modded the engine.ini file to introduce Screen Space Global Illumination into the game, which seems to have worked. After that, I finished half of the intro level.


----------



## Cnotesdip (Nov 29, 2022)

Played some paper Mario passed the levels


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2022)

I beat the bonus world in marsupilami, but I still have several things to do/missed.  I need to go through berseria on new game + probably, considering I think I missed some things related to trophies.  however, I don't plan to do that right away.  I might go with zesteria next.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 6, 2022)

Got all eggs or whatever they are in the hidden world of marsupilami.   I also beat all ticket mystery rooms.   Now, I just need to beat the hidden world's cataclysm mode followed by time trials.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 10, 2022)

Been going around repeatedly beating up Lionel so I can get sexually harassed by giant fairies.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 14, 2022)

Finally found the way to a shrine that had been eluding me for ages in BOTW (no spoilers, but not the top leftiest one but the one next to that).

Also hit this particularly nice milestone:


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2022)

finally, all power moons collected in the game.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 18, 2022)

I can now reliably unlock Akuma on the Arcade1Up Street Fighter II Big Blue. It's harder than you think.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 21, 2022)

got platinum in marsupilami.  I also got gold in time trial for every level.  some of those were just barely in time.


----------



## ciaomao (Dec 22, 2022)

i played through duck tales and solar striker on my pocket


----------



## Erachill (Dec 23, 2022)

I cleared all the Normal charts in Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA for PSP. Next is the Hard charts I guess.


----------



## ciaomao (Jan 3, 2023)

Finally finished Parodius after 30 years


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 4, 2023)

ciaomao said:


> Finally finished Parodius after 30 years
> View attachment 345661


Wow that's a long game!


----------



## hippy dave (Friday at 8:27 AM)

Finally made some more progress in Zelda 2, after getting kinda stuck and taking a break from it (and getting hooked on BOTW). Went a way I must have missed before, and finally got the damn hammer.

I was FOUR points short (out of 1200) of getting the next upgrade when I got game over tho. God this game is annoying.


----------



## ciaomao (Friday at 7:14 PM)

hippy dave said:


> Finally made some more progress in Zelda 2, after getting kinda stuck and taking a break from it (and getting hooked on BOTW). Went a way I must have missed before, and finally got the damn hammer.
> 
> I was FOUR points short (out of 1200) of getting the next upgrade when I got game over tho. God this game is annoying.


i also begun the game several times on my g&w, but never got hooked like zelda 1 did. you have my respect


----------



## hippy dave (Friday at 7:20 PM)

ciaomao said:


> i also begun the game several times on my g&w, but never got hooked like zelda 1 did. you have my respect


Yeah Zelda 1 is the much better game imho (I'm aware that's not exactly a controversial opinion) - hopefully I'm stubborn enough to stick this one out tho...


----------



## ciaomao (Friday at 7:28 PM)

hippy dave said:


> Yeah Zelda 1 is the much better game imho (I'm aware that's not exactly a controversial opinion) - hopefully I'm stubborn enough to stick this one out tho...


----------



## hippy dave (Friday at 7:29 PM)

ciaomao said:


> View attachment 346212


Thanks!


----------



## hippy dave (Tuesday at 4:57 AM)

Cleared another temple in Zelda 2.


----------



## CoolMe (Tuesday at 5:06 AM)

hippy dave said:


> Thanks!





hippy dave said:


> Cleared another temple in Zelda 2.


I don't understand why these 2 comments were not merged automatically, same with your other 2 on the previous page, it seems that maybe that functionality is not working in this thread here for some reason..
==
Also, it's more of suggestion, but just use save states to save time with that game, if it's an option.. Good luck!

	Post automatically merged: Tuesday at 5:06 AM

*Test
Nope, it's working (automerge). At least not now.. Maybe after a day or two it does?


----------



## godreborn (Tuesday at 5:16 AM)

CoolMe said:


> I don't understand why these 2 comments were not merged automatically, same with your other 2 on the previous page, it seems that maybe that functionality is not working in this thread here for some reason..
> ==
> Also, it's more of suggestion, but just use save states to save time with that game, if it's an option.. Good luck!
> 
> ...


It's set to automerge for 24 hours after the initial post.


----------



## hippy dave (Tuesday at 5:21 AM)

CoolMe said:


> I don't understand why these 2 comments were not merged automatically, same with your other 2 on the previous page, it seems that maybe that functionality is not working in this thread here for some reason..
> ==
> Also, it's more of suggestion, but just use save states to save time with that game, if it's an option.. Good luck!
> 
> ...


Yeah as above, auto merge stops after 24 hours. I think it's good for something like this, as the next day's accomplishments would otherwise get merged, the thread wouldn't get bumped, and we'd all probably die horribly as a result.

Maybe I'm a masochist, but I've decided to tackle it using only the game's own save system for a more authentic/tortuous '80s experience.

Related mood (from the official game manual):


----------



## AncientBoi (Tuesday at 7:28 PM)

Shot down 24 of 25 enemy airplanes, destroyed 5 of 7 AA guns and 1 airfield, Before crashing into a fricken mountain 

I hate it when they put an airfield in the middle of a mountainous area


----------

